# Sticky  Indonesia Forum FAQ & Feedback



## F-ian

^^ who's Gluttony? :?


----------



## sanhen

Our Minister of Tourism


----------



## us_lukman

I think we need a new moderator. Beside Alvin, the old moderator doesn't really accomodate what the forumers want. Moderator like that NEEDS TO STEP DOWN BY HIS OWN UNDERSTANDING.
The forum needs a refreshment by changing the moderator. Take one down, bring a new one up!!


----------



## Blue_Sky

^^

That is a very sensitive issue dude
Maybe a little chit chat with David-80 can do a help


----------



## David-80

us_lukman said:


> I think we need a new moderator. Beside Alvin, the old moderator doesn't really accomodate what the forumers want. Moderator like that NEEDS TO STEP DOWN BY HIS OWN UNDERSTANDING.
> The forum needs a refreshment by changing the moderator. Take one down, bring a new one up!!


1. regarding the subforum, its not my decision to have one or not, its up to the admin. And I already proposed it *Twice* but got all rejected.

2. If you want to change the old moderator, just say it my nickname David-80, be gentle.

3. Alvin is now the forum watchdog when i got my beauty sleep, so if anything happened beyond my limit, its his primary job. 

4. When I am doing my job, i dont have to do it loudly, how do you know i merged all threads? how do you know i am the one closed the overlimit threads, like eg Palembang

5. I am here because i was being choosen by the admin not that i was applying for this job, so i have life, work and family.

I think thats enough explanation. 

Oh and Bytheway

Did you read the rules?

here is the rules



> 2. No posting intentionally inciteful commentary. Personal attacks, Trolling, Flaming, overt negativity, baiting, etc. This rule is especially applicable to forumers who hijack or troll a thread/local forum, basically just to bash the topic or participants of the thread/local forum. This also applies to forumers who persistently engage in posting news articles with an agenda as identified by the ASF staffers.


Next time, PM me.

Cheers


----------



## indistad

jeez.. since when have we gotten so serious here?..


----------



## Alvin

Farean said:


> ^^ who's Gluttony? :?


oh, you're not Gluttony? I thought you were Gluttony. Gluttony was this guy who used to post a lot in our forum, and his real name was Farean (kalo nggak salah).


----------



## F-ian

^^ ahhahhahaha I was kidding abis there even after I changed my name people still call me gluttony


----------



## Alvin

why did you change your name??


----------



## F-ian

its Ugly! don't like it! I feel 15 Kg more than my original weight lol 

just feel like to change and I'm proud to be the first Indonesian to change his name in the Name change request (I waited 1 year ya know!)


----------



## Blue_Sky

Farean said:


> its Ugly! don't like it! I feel 15 Kg more than my original weight lol
> 
> just feel like to change and I'm proud to be the first Indonesian to change his name in the Name change request (I waited 1 year ya know!)


Klo gk salah dulu ada forumer Indo nick nya Haaglanden sekarang ganti jadi Muyangguniang, dia aktif diforum Sim City SSC. So maybe he is the 1st Indo forumer who changed his nick. Anyway that is not important


----------



## F-ian

^^ he's not Indonesian he's one of the SSC's Dutch Indonesiaphiles (a person who loves Indonesia)


----------



## Blue_Sky

Yeah kinda like that


----------



## sanhen

**** EDIT: Thanks Alvin / David


----------



## OPTX

*List of threads :*

_Indonesia Skyscrapers Forum :_
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/archive/index.php/f-402.html

_Warteg_
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/archive/index.php/index.php?f-470.html

_Projects and Development_
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/archive/index.php/index.php?f-469.html

_Gado-gado_ (for members)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/archive/index.php/index.php?f-596.html

Press F5 (refresh) if the link directs you to the skyscrapercity index.

Thanks


----------



## Blue_Sky

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=129493&page=30

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=133983&page=30

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=107188&page=28

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=183495&page=30

All of them has passed 500 posts


----------



## David-80

blue, yang 3 gua sticky itu gak usah gue closed deh, soalnya exception, tapi yang grand Indonesia elo buka baru, gua closed dulu bentar.

cheers


----------



## sanhen

David, usul.. gimana kalo forum ini di ganti namanya jadi [INDONESIA] FAQ & Feedback or Indonesia Forum FAQ & Feedback
Thanks ya


----------



## David-80

sip...usul pak sanhen diterima....lanjut mang...hehehe

cheers


----------



## sanhen

Hehehe.. Thanks ya David.
Kayanya gua belakangan ini nambah2in kerjaan David sama Alvin


----------



## Blue_Sky

I've PM Oaronuviss (thread starter for Jakarta in rate our skyline) few days ago to update the pics in the first page (the original pics was expired)

Today I received reply from him
Here's the link

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=26191

:cheers:


----------



## Blue_Sky

@Alvin & David-80

Old forumer Ichsan has asked me to help him
This is what he asked me



> aduh sebenarnya sekarang ini saya lagi bingung nih, soalnya nggak bisa masuk ke forum skycrapers lagi...Saya lupa pasword saya yang dulu...sebenarnya kemarin sudah daftar ulang...tapi kok nggak masuk-masuk...di email saya sudah tercantum activation code tapi pas saya masukkan ke form activation kok nggak mau ya...?


Can you guys help?


----------



## sanhen

Cookies di browsernya di disabled kali?


----------



## David-80

bentar ya, gua coba tanyain...takes 3 -4 days...

cheers


----------



## Blue_Sky

Ok thanks


----------



## F-ian

hey! whats the SMS SBY number for people abroad again?


----------



## sanhen

Farean: http://www.presidensby.info/index.php/layanan/sms/


----------



## F-ian

Thanks Sanhen! but the sms number for people abroad??


----------



## sanhen

Ga bisa tinggal nambahin +62 aja di depannya kah?


----------



## Blue_Sky

Forum Malaysia dapat sub forum baru namanya "pengangkutan" (transportation) & low rise architecture
Kapan kita dapat sub forum buat pictures


----------



## rilham2new

sanhen said:


> Ga bisa tinggal nambahin +62 aja di depannya kah?


Gak bisa ....

Karena yang memegang lisensi untuk nomor SMS 4 digit itu cuman operator2 INDONESIA saja....


----------



## sanhen

1 May 2007 01.40AM.. satu.. dua.. tiga!!!!

2000 POST!!! hehehehe


----------



## bozhart

Ada banyak member Indonesia tinggal di luar negeri, bagaimana kalau di Warteg dibuatkan thread baru berjudul:

*Pics of overseas places taken by Indonesian members*

Di thread ini member Indonesia bisa saling berbagi foto2 tentang tempat tinggal, mal, kota atau apa saja di negeri masing2. Bagaimana? Apakah sudah ada thread seperti ini?


----------



## Alvin

^^ boleh boleh aja, tapi bikinnya di Gado-Gado atau di main forum ya.


----------



## Blue_Sky

so gado-gado or main forum?


----------



## tata

bozhart said:


> Ada banyak member Indonesia tinggal di luar negeri, bagaimana kalau di Warteg dibuatkan thread baru berjudul:
> 
> *Pics of overseas places taken by Indonesian members*
> 
> Di thread ini member Indonesia bisa saling berbagi foto2 tentang tempat tinggal, mal, kota atau apa saja di negeri masing2. Bagaimana? Apakah sudah ada thread seperti ini?


Bozhart, cepet buat deh, Alvin udah OK tuh. 
I will contribute.


----------



## bozhart

Sudah dibuat tuh ... ada di Gado-Gado, linknya di sini :cheers: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=472926


----------



## tata

bozhart said:


> Sudah dibuat tuh ... ada di Gado-Gado, linknya di sini :cheers:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=472926


cool. i've posted some pictures already. more will come.


----------



## F-ian

Yay! Bangladesh forum which has probably less than 10 people has 4 Subforums!

WE DEMAND A NEW TOURISM AND PHOTOS OF INDONESIA SUBFORUM CALLED NUSANTARA RAYA NOW!!










EDIT: plus a Transportation Subforum called Jasa Transportasi Massal and Archives!

David and Alvin c'mon! ketinggalan Melulu!!!​
ok so....

Support the Empat Tuntutan Rakyat (EMPATURA)!!
1) Make a Subforum called Nusantara Raya under it put Beautiful Photos of Indonesia (including shoping till you drop, Monas dll)

2) Make a Transportation Subforum called Jasa Transportasi Massal under it put Transportation for the Archipelago (Aviation is included Sukarno hatta dll)

3) Make an archives subforum called Nostalgia and we can put all the old and lock Threads (over 500) there. 

4) Clean the main page of the Indonesia subforum just put Jakarta Skyline, New Members and FAQs and only the sticky stuff there


----------



## alb3rt

setuju ...
kapan lagi kita bisa nambah sub forum??


----------



## us_lukman

bozhart said:


> Where is the rule that restricts max 500 posts for each thread? I can't find it hno:
> 
> "Jakarta Skyline and Night Pics" thread has reached more than 1600 posts :banana:


You can ask Jan by PM..The sticky one is the one that can exceed 500 posts. That is why they make it different. Thanks bro..Bozhart


----------



## rilham2new

ohh begono toh .... tenang, aq lagi mempersiapkan sumarisasi per halaman (ada 28 halaman), untuk THREAD PEKANBARU , as soon as Possible I will open the 2nd thread ...  

soalnya d thread PEKANBARU, isinya hampir semuanya gambar  ... sayang kalo terbuang sia2  ...


----------



## sanhen

I think we better left some of the thread to pass 500 post


----------



## paw25694

i thot threads are up to 1000 posts?? :?
gak tau baca dimana.. lupa.. ato world forum doang kali ya..


----------



## paw25694

is there any Kalimantan Forest thread here??


----------



## rilham2new

U shud ask Farean or any senior forumer... I'm just a newbie


----------



## paw25694

^^ lol. .you're a month older.. (but i believe only some days different.. lol :lol


----------



## sanhen

No.. no thread about Kalimantan Forest AFAIK. You can do a search.


----------



## paw25694

i've find it and havent see one.. OK lemme start.. dedicated to orangutan.. lol.. 

slogannya apa ya.. Brazil of The East?? jangan deh.. World's Lung.. haha.. Amazon of the East.. (sama aja kayak Brazil..) apa ya..

Orangutan's Most Loved Land.. lol


----------



## F-ian

^^ I or anyone didn't make the thread because there's not too much Photos of Kalimantan on the Web... Even in Flickr... but if you wanna try... go ahead...

how about 

Kalimantan,The Largest Piece of Borneo

Kalimantan,The Heart of Borneo 

Kalimantan,Indonesia's Amazon 


make sure you have lot of pics like the NTT thread 

BTW Sanhen you are DEFEATED!!! I Surpassed yer Posts Ya Loser! Mwahahahahhaha


weeeeek:tongue2:​


----------



## sanhen

^^ Oh? But my join date is 1 year earlier than you. Try if you can defeat that! MWAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## paw25694

lol ^^ you two guys are so funny,,
.. ok.. i'll find the pics first, and make the thread later..


----------



## F-ian

sanhen said:


> ^^ Oh? But my join date is 1 year earlier than you. Try if you can defeat that! MWAHAHAHAHAHA.


ehhh! I came here later but cepet dapet gelar Mentri :| beat that! Bwahahahhaha while your still a Monk :tongue: 

anyways selamat berjuang Paw!

BTW does anyone have an Indonesian Map with Indonesia looking like a giant among its neighbors?

its for the ISH thread since I updated the front page, first post..

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=318843

BTW I really wanna PM the Mods there to Change it to 

=+INDONESIA+= A World ALL its OWN 

but I'm scared that when I Pm the Mods, they look at it trus di lock lagi gara2 lebih dari 500 post... 

arrrggg why am I such an idiot to put Damn breathtaking... :crazy: Secret heaven juga apa lagi?? that doesn't even make sense :crazy2:

David could you Help out a bit and Pm them or something?? >(


----------



## rilham2new

^^ just make the 2nd thread.... and make the summarization for each page like Pekanbaru thread.


----------



## F-ian

no! Gila Capek tau bikin ISH 2!!! gw bakal nentang juga kalo di lock! sorry no offence but it feels nobody would see if its Summerized  I feel proud that the View counts is already lots....


----------



## rilham2new

^^ hehehe, kalo gitu biarkan saja begitu adanya .....


----------



## rilham2new

U know ... I never opened TIMOR LESTE thread .......... since last 1-2 months.... I'm a lil bit lazier to have chit-chat there... So many "pro dan kontra" that we simply dont need it .... 

Ask MOD to close that thread .... It is not supposed to be under INDONESIA forum... It shud on its own forum or post it in ASIA FORUM ... Bangladesh juga diposting ke sana ... why not TIMOR LESTE ???

no... ricuh2 ... okay ...  ....


----------



## anovmuska

errr...i have a question coz im a newbieee.. 

this is the right place to ask right? 

is it against the rule if i try to offer an apartement in this forum??? i mean... can i submit a new thread and offering people apartement in jakarta? thx.. sorrie for the bad english..


----------



## ncon

^^ u mean Promoting apartment? (like asking ppl to buy) if so, I dont think so hno: but as for details and rendering (New Apartments Project) u're allowed to (as long not asking ppl to buy)


----------



## anovmuska

@encon
oWww.......too bad.... >.<

i was lookin for ASston Rasuna...  and no one have the apartement... >.< actually my buyer lookin for it... 

anyway.. thx for the information...this is still a great forum i guess..


----------



## bozhart

Farean said:


> ^^ the number of people currently viewing the subforum


oh gitu, thanks


----------



## laba-laba

paw25694 said:


> ^ how about renaming the city, places, and pictures to Nusantara?


maybe subforum name : Indonesia Photos


----------



## David-80

Wish me luck, I am going to propose again 

cheers


----------



## Blue_Sky

We all behind you dave...
And this time propose it with a treat


----------



## sanhen

Thanks David. Good luck.

Should we make a petition somewhere?


----------



## laba-laba

lamar kerjaan ape cewek nih ? 
kalo cewek kok pakek again yah..
hehehehehe..
good luck..


----------



## David-80

Guys, its been accepted! so whats the name for the new forum? any idea?

cheers


----------



## F-ian

Yay David! finally!

*Nusantara Raya*
Compilation of Photos from across the Indonesian Archipelago

or 


*A World ALL its OWN*
Breathtaking Photos from across the Indonesian Archipelago

or

*Indonesian Porn Mosiac*
Naughty Naughty :lol: don't use this

that's what I think but don't take it yet...


----------



## Blue_Sky

Its the best anniversary ever :banana:

I vote for Nusantara (we never recognize nusantara raya)


----------



## David-80

What about

*Nusantara*
Indonesian cities in Pictures.

short but to the point gitu loh 

cheers


----------



## F-ian

^^ cities?? it could be Island...e.g Lombok.... or a temple....


----------



## sanhen

Wow.. thanks David.. kado 17 Agustusan nih.

Nusantara - Indonesian Cities and Places in Pictures

Kayanya descriptionnya harus lebih general sedikit.


----------



## Blue_Sky

NUSANTARA - Galery of Indonesian cities, places and infrastructure


----------



## bozhart

^^ ada banyak sekali thread masuk ke subforum Nusantara, lalu forum utama diisi apa?


----------



## Blue_Sky

Dibiarin kosong kayak forum Malaysia
Jadi semua ada rumah nya
Gk ada gelandangan lagi



Ya paling ntar sisa absensi forumer dan tutorial upload picture
Klo bisa thread tanya jawab ttg pariwisata Indo yang skrg ada di warteg pindahin keluar juga


----------



## F-ian

*Nusantara Raya*
Compilation of Photos of Islands, Cities, Tourist spots, Nature etc. from across the Indonesian Archipelago


Put all that is in the Indonesian front forum (Monas,Lombok Batam, Palembang, Bali, Bunderan HI) in there with the Tourism board asking answer there.... 

:banana:


----------



## sanhen

Iya.. gua pengen benerin isi FAQ nya tuh... udah lama gua telantarin...


----------



## David-80

NUSANTARA - Galery of Indonesian cities, places, tourist spot, nature scenes and infrastructures

that one the best i think....

I have to make decision anyway, so i picked that one. 

cheers


----------



## paw25694

^^ ok 
yay. a new subforum 
thx david!


----------



## ncon

NUSANTARA kay: !!

i will try to make every thread related  !!!


----------



## F-ian

up to you david kay:


----------



## paw25694

hihi.. kalau gitu kasih rule baru aja
kalo mau bikin thread yang promosi pariwisata provinsial, disertai slogan2 catchy


----------



## Blue_Sky

Nusantara is born already :banana:


----------



## paradyto

Please, mungkin lebh baik, kota-kota di Indonesia yang sudah ada thead-nya moved ke thread ini, NUSANTARAkay:


----------



## paw25694

^ ?


----------



## paradyto

Biasanya yang bisa melakukan "moved" thread siapa ya?? 
Nusantara: Gallery of *Indonesian cities, places, nature scenes and infrastructures*


----------



## paw25694

^ mod lah  emang rencananya gitu kan?? thread2 yang photo2an dipindah ke Nusantara..


jadi Jak skyline juga ya?


----------



## Blue_Sky

Moderator bakal pindahin semua kok


----------



## rilham2new

^^ mo nanya nih .... Semua THREAD yang dipindahkan itu ...

LINK nya bakalan berubah gak ???


----------



## Blue_Sky

Klo itu gw gk tau
Sama - sama wait and see nih


----------



## sanhen

Wah, udah jadi yah sub forum nya!! Congratulations!!!!!
Now the hard work of moving all threads to Nusantara hehehehe 
Cuman 159 thread sajah koq... *evil grin*

No. The link will not change as long as the thread ID does not change.


----------



## David-80

Gua kerjain malem ini semua, sabar ya, mod nya yg tugas cuman gua doang kayaknya hari ini....i will do all the job for you guys...

cheers


----------



## Blue_Sky

Santai aja dave...
Seperti kata sanhen "cuma 159 thread aja kok"


----------



## David-80

parah...tangan gua udah cenut2...baru 5 doang...gua pake dial up pulakk...capeeee deh 

cheers


----------



## Blue_Sky

Cuma bisa ikut mendoakan 
Boleh nyicil kok...
Sapa tau besok Alvin dah online kan bisa gantian 

80 hari ini
79 besok hahaha...


----------



## David-80

damn..hahaha i put the wrong thread to bangladesh forum...

@paradyto, thread nya besok pagi udah balik ke indonesia forum, sorry ya! hehehe....

cheers


----------



## sanhen

oooo pake modem.. gini aja email username and password to sanhen (pake broadband) and i will do the rest hehehehehehehehehe


----------



## Blue_Sky

Hahaa... 
Udah balik tuh
Padahal mau ku print screen tadi nya :lol:


----------



## Blue_Sky

sanhen said:


> oooo pake modem.. gini aja email username and password to sanhen (pake broadband) and i will do the rest hehehehehehehehehe


Iya tuh...
Tapi hapusin dulu PM2 mesra nya


----------



## F-ian

Selamat Bekertja yah David


----------



## ncon

i have a question what is happening with our 2 forumer's avatar 

Blue_Sky and g4brielle :lol:


----------



## rilham2new

^^ Janjian kali mereka ... barengan ... .


----------



## ncon

hahaha :lol:

shouldn't we do the same also  ??


----------



## Blue_Sky

encon said:


> i have a question what is happening with our 2 forumer's avatar
> 
> Blue_Sky and g4brielle :lol:


We are officialy part of Magdalena Fans Club

:cheers:


----------



## sanhen

^^ Who is she, btw?


----------



## rilham2new

Numpang nanya donk.....

Gini nih,,,, di Pekanbaru akan dibangun sebuah Hotel+Apartment 29 tingkat ... namanya *The Peak* ....

Websitenya dah ada, tuhh .... Ini sepenggal kata2 yang aq dapet dari websitenya



> SELAMAT DATANG
> 
> Persembahan kami untuk anda
> 
> *Apartemen dan Hotel berbintang 5 pertama di Provinsi Riau & Gedung tertinggi di Sumatera.
> *
> 
> Terletak di jantung kota Pekanbaru, The Peak Hotel & Apartment Mempersembahkan gaya hidup yang baru. Sebagai pelopor apartemen pertama di Provinsi Riau, The Peak Hotel & Apartment membuktikan sebagai penggagas gaya hidup modern.


Nahh,, menurut kalian semua lahh,,, kira2 layak kah Aq membuka THREAD nya walo datanya cuman dari websitenya 

http://www.thepeakpekanbaru.com/index.htm










Soalnya, aq gak jamin bakal bisa posting gambar2 KONSTRUKSI nya T_T ..... huhuhuhu ..

Soalnya, menurut HEMAT aq, PROJECT AND DVELOPMENTsub-forum tuh cuman buat yang National-classed aja .... Lagian aq juga kurang yakin bisa meng-UPDATE nih, thread...kecuali aq beneran tinggal di Pekanbaru  ..... Lagian ini proyek swasta,,, takutnya cuman OMDO ...


----------



## laba-laba

ya buat trhead global tentang proyek di PekanBaru aja dulu. Sertakan Peak di situ. Trus kalo emang progress nya Peak cepet, yah buat thread aja.

Lagian seperti proyek B&G marriott dan cambridge yg gede itu aja aku gak buat thread baru. ntar kita nya yg susah cari2 thread trsbt. capeee dee..


----------



## paradyto

*If you want to open a new thread, just click to:

Projects & Development: Projects & development Archive

Warteg: Warteg Archive

Nusantara: Nusantara Archive

Gado-Gado: Gado-Gado Archive

Biar nggak double Thread*​


----------



## g4brielle

if anyone ask, the answer would be: yes.. i went to the property expo @ JCC today..

Exhibition until Sunday, 9/9/07
*ticket: *free
*Park: *Rp. 3000,- (entrance man) + Rp. 3000,- (parking area man) 
*what u'll see: *mostly residentials, townhouse, some apartments cute girls, etc.. 
*what you got:* lots of brochure and merchandise 
*my rate: *7 (i considered it's a small expo, spacious, not too many visitor, maybe it's not weekend)


thanks for the attention..
:cheers:



encon said:


> hahaha :lol:
> 
> shouldn't we do the same also  ??


if u like the size.. just consider to join us..


----------



## ncon

^^ :lol:

i think u sud make the thread ilham :yes:!


----------



## bozhart

Not sure in which thread I should post these pics ... :nuts:

Bekasi Square, shopping center, hotel, apartment, shop house

1









2


----------



## g4brielle

^^ 
*Blue Oasis City [BOC]*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=233958


----------



## bozhart

^^ Lokasi Blue Oasis City itu di sebelah utara jalan tol Jakarta - Cikampek tetapi Bekasi Square ini terletak di sebelah selatan jalan tol itu. BOC dan Bekasi Square berbeda hno:


----------



## rilham2new

laba-laba said:


> ya buat trhead global tentang proyek di PekanBaru aja dulu. Sertakan Peak di situ. Trus kalo emang progress nya Peak cepet, yah buat thread aja.
> 
> Lagian seperti proyek B&G marriott dan cambridge yg gede itu aja aku gak buat thread baru. ntar kita nya yg susah cari2 thread trsbt. capeee dee..


Umm, selain aq tidak tinggal di Pekanbaru ..... 

Proyek yang (menurut aq) layak masuk ke sono cuman beberapa ....
1. Perpustakaan Daerah (6 stories) << Yang jelas bukan OMDO
2. Gedung Dinas Provinsi (9 stories) << Yang jelas bukan OMDO
3. Gedung Bank Riau (14 stories) << baru proposed
4. Hotel Aston City (6 stories) << siap tahun ini,
5. hotel+apartment THE PEAK PEKANBARU ini (29 stories) << baru proposed
6. Hotel Labersa Hutahayan (5 star) ...
7. Expansion of the current airport (sedang berjalan)

Lain dari pada itu palingan beberapa komplek ruko EKSKLUSIF ma beberapa perumahan mewah doank :crazy2:

Beberapa proyek raksasa lain seperti PEmodernisasian beberapa pasar tradisional,,, jelas proyek pemerintah yang gak bakalan digembar-gemborkan pembangunannya ... (kecuali) bangunannya sudah selesai hno: ....Dan terbukti, waktu aq di Pekanbaru ...banyak yang belum tahu kalo Pasar Kodim yang becek udah di ubah jadi ITC hno: ....

Lagian datanya kayaknya kurang :crazy2: Aq kurang berani buat thread nya  ...


----------



## rilham2new

encon said:


> i think u sud make the thread ilham :yes:!


Yepp, I just think to make its own thread...

Even the 14 stories tall tower like Menara Dea, can have its own thread . And another thing, even Alvin can open the thread by just insert the news  ... I think, I just open its own thread.


----------



## laba-laba

ilham_rj said:


> Yepp, I just think to make its own thread...
> 
> Even the 14 stories tall tower like Menara Dea, can have its own thread . And another thing, even Alvin can open the thread by just insert the news  ... I think, I just open its own thread.


Usul aku sih.. Proyek Peak hotel diletakin di pekanbaru projects aja. 
Akan menambah daya informasi di thread pekanbaru projects.
Projek2 terpisah akan membuat orang tidak membaca proyek hotel peak.


----------



## rilham2new

laba-laba said:


> Usul aku sih.. Proyek Peak hotel diletakin di pekanbaru projects aja.
> Akan menambah daya informasi di thread pekanbaru projects.
> Projek2 terpisah akan membuat orang tidak membaca proyek hotel peak.


Umm, iya ....setelah liat source foto berlimpah di KASKUS ...jadi tergiat buka THREAD nya nih


----------



## paw25694

BOC ama Bekasi Square beda


----------



## g4brielle

^^ 
ada apa jang ?? :lol:


----------



## paw25694

^ gak apa2 jang. 
pokoknya bekasi square itu dev. terbesar bekasi dengan desain abalan mediterania dengan tulisan sok g4OeWLsZ yang malah jadi norak
"BeKaSi SqUaRe"


----------



## sanhen

Gua baru denger kalo ibukota Riau mao di pindah ke Bintan


----------



## Alvin

The "Java-Sumatra tunnel" thread has been moved to Warteg. The Projects and Development thread should focus exclusively on skyscrapers development.


----------



## rilham2new

sanhen said:


> Gua baru denger kalo ibukota Riau mao di pindah ke Bintan


Ibukota RIAU akan tetap stay di Pekanbaru  ... 


Sementara KEPULAUAN RIAU memang ibukota provinsi nya akan dipindahkan ke TANJUNG PINANG ... Pulau Bintan .... _no offense_, Batam sudah sumpek .... Jadi memang sekarang di Bintan sono, banyak U/C bangunan pemerintah yang megah2 untuk ibukota provinsi KEPULAUAN RIAU ..

Tanjung Pinang juga akan membangun jembatan di atas teluk  ...yang menghubungkan kota lama dengan kawasan SENGGARANG (kawasan pusat pemerintahan provinsi Kepulauan Riau yang sedang dibangun


----------



## David-80

guys, finally today......the main forum make over is finished....

so remember guys, 

Main forum = for any inquiries about the forum, suggestion, problems.


thank you for the cooperation. :cheers2:

Cheers

Dave


----------



## F-ian

^^ malah Jadi Jelek BANGET  kembaliin deh seperti semula ...:wallbash:


Lol J/K! Thanks David & Alvin


Finally our Indonesian Subforum is Organized!

:applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:​


----------



## sanhen

Wohoooo akhirnya bersih juga. Tadi gua sampe ngirain salah masuk forum.

Thanks David, Alvin and everyone involved.


Eh... itu New Thread buttonnya bisa di disable ngga ya?


----------



## David-80

gua bakal disable new thread option khusus buat member plus kita, lombok

cheers


----------



## paradyto

He he he agree


----------



## ncon

David-80 said:


> gua bakal disable new thread option khusus buat member plus kita, lombok
> 
> cheers


i think we should make him *Kumuh* thread :lol:

thanks for ur effort kay:

Forum kt jadi kaya Forum Malaysia deh :lol:!


----------



## paw25694

yes! thank you David and Alvin :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## AceN

ThanX david & alVin !


----------



## sanhen

David-80 said:


> gua bakal disable new thread option khusus buat member plus kita, lombok
> 
> cheers


No.. maksud gua New Thread button di main Indonesian forum. Pengalaman.. forum yg clean kaya gini tuh sasaran manis buat spam (which already happen).


----------



## rilham2new

David-80 said:


> gua bakal disable new thread option khusus buat member plus kita, lombok
> 
> cheers


Wahh , bisa lupa pasword lagi dia ~


----------



## AceN

ilham_rj said:


> Wahh , bisa lupa pasword lagi dia ~


Lebih tepatnya, sengaja melupakan...


----------



## F-ian

^^ tp dia hebat jg bisa jadi "Fenomena" di forum ini...


----------



## ncon

^^ most influental forumer


----------



## bozhart

^^ Lombok seharusnya dimasukkan di thread [ PROMINENT FIGURE OF CHANGES ] http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=534148
:lol:


----------



## g4brielle

edited


----------



## bozhart

Indonesia is often referred to as the greatest maritime country and the largest archipelago which comprises more than 17,000 islands. But why I can't find any thread about maritime in Indonesia forum here hno:

Want to see pics of Indonesian seaport, cruise ship, tanker, ferry, submarine etc


----------



## F-ian

^^ Great Idea! Name it 

Maritime of the World's Largest Archipelago...


----------



## AceN

Go 4 it !! kay:


----------



## rilham2new

Any of our MODS, would u please to rename this two thread title ...

* First One*
COSTARINA .... --> It is supposed to be *COASTARINA*  (the thread starter were forget to put the "A" between the "S" and the "T")

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=479342

*Second One*
Grand Soho Slipi ---> The project even has been renamed to ASTON VERANDA since a few months ago >(

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=310456


----------



## F-ian

AceN and Ace4 <= I get mixed up with these 2 :nuts: could one of you get a name change later in Desember (when Jan makes a Name change thread)


----------



## AceN

emang bisa ganti nama ?..


----------



## rilham2new

^^ Iya... emang bisa gitu ganti2 ID, mau donk  ...


----------



## F-ian

AceN said:


> emang bisa ganti nama ?..


bisanya cuma di Hr Natal ama Tahun Baru... nanti ada name change request thread di subforum about the forum

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=25

... lu jarang keluar dr Indonesia Subforum ini yah?


----------



## paw25694

bulan september kemaren juga Jan buka festival ganti nama (contoh maki-chan jadi Hanshin-Tigress)
entar tunggu natalan aja..


----------



## sanhen

^^ Gua sama sekali ngga pernah keluar dari subforum ini. Bookmark gua langsung ke indo sub forum malah hahaha


----------



## bozhart

Farean said:


> ^^ Great Idea! Name it
> 
> Maritime of the World's Largest Archipelago...


But I don't have any pic of maritime in Indonesia hno:


----------



## rilham2new

sanhen said:


> ^^ Gua sama sekali ngga pernah keluar dari subforum ini. Bookmark gua langsung ke indo sub forum malah hahaha


Aq bukan gak pernah ,, tapi bookmark aq juga langsung ke forumdisplay=402


----------



## AceN

ilham_rj said:


> Aq bukan gak pernah ,, tapi bookmark aq juga langsung ke forumdisplay=402


SAMA PERSIS !! :nocrook: g paling melancong ke sub-forum Airports di World Forum..hehehe


----------



## laba-laba

kalo nusantar bagus : 999


----------



## rilham2new

^^ ya.. Nusantara angkanya 999  hihihihih


----------



## jlntganda

Is there any threads regarding for procurements? as for sub contractors or suppliers information incl. contact persons or else? I think we should as this would be relevant to this forums. thanks


----------



## F-ian

wah Formula1 is Banned?


----------



## AceN

?..


----------



## AceN

Fa, signature nya kelebihan 'Ne' tuh...


----------



## cml

Farean said:


> wah Formula1 is Banned?


check out his post.. he posted a lot of explicit languages about malay..
what a pity.. padahal mungkin maksudnya cuma mau membela.. mgkn cuma cara penyampaianya sedikit salah..hno:


----------



## F-ian

AceN said:


> Fa, signature nya kelebihan 'Ne' tuh...


oops malyu :tongue2:



cml said:


> check out his post.. he posted a lot of explicit languages about malay..
> what a pity.. padahal mungkin maksudnya cuma mau membela.. mgkn cuma cara penyampaianya sedikit salah..hno:


yea...


----------



## rilham2new

Formula1 ?????? Di-BAN ????

Aq gak pernah buka2 thread reog nih  ... Mulai rada2 males  ... Lucu aja masyarakat dua negara bertengkar di internet,, tapi pihak pemerintah kedua negara santai2 aja  ... Kenapa??? Biasanya ada hubungan dalam masalah politik  Jawabnya mungkin saja negara kita punya informasi PLUS-PLUS yang dibeberkan Badan Intelijen kedua negara ,,, ada yang mencoba mengobok-ngobok hubungan dua negara. Yeah,, pemerintah may not look innocent. Tapi terkadang rakyat nya sangaaaattt innocent 

Kenapa sebuah negara bisa bereaksi keras ketika Australia mengeluarkan Suaka untuk aktifis OPM .... Tapi justru santai2 aja, dengan kasus2 antar kedua negara belakangan ini  ... Malahan, negara kita main panas2an politik ma Malaysia. dengan secara "hangat" menerima Anwar Ibrahim ketika berkunjung ke Jakarta.

Bermain-mainlah dengan politik. Surat Kabar, Kaskus, dan banyak forum Internet merupakan tempat yang baik untuk itu  .... Belakangan udah mulai merambah Friendster  .... I want to have my MINDSET FREE .. from any political issue (which certainly located in the MOST SUBJECTIVE GREY ZONE  )


----------



## peseg5

bozhart said:


> Sekarang buka thread2 kok lebih lama dari biasanya, setiap thread rata2 10 detik baru nongol, kejadiannya sudah 1 minggu lebih. Apa memang sedang ada masalah di server SSC? Atau internetku yg bermasalah?? :?


Hehe sama juga. Kalo gak salah emg dari SSC nya. Soalnya Adminnya pernah kasih announcement, SSC lagi migrasi server, karena membernya sudah semakin penuh. Jadi wajar lah, ada sedikit 'lag'...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/announcement.php?f=402&a=513


Jan said:


> Expanding hardware, possible downtime
> In order to speed up performance, two new servers are being added at the moment. After that, they need to be installed, which could lead to possible downtime in the time to come. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## rilham2new

bozhart said:


> Sekarang buka thread2 kok lebih lama dari biasanya, setiap thread rata2 10 detik baru nongol, kejadiannya sudah 1 minggu lebih. Apa memang sedang ada masalah di server SSC? Atau internetku yg bermasalah?? :?


Kok kayaknya biasa aja di tempat ku yaa


----------



## netsurfe

^^
tempat elo emang dari dulu lelet berarti ....


----------



## AceN

^^ :rofl:


----------



## rilham2new

netsurfe said:


> ^^
> tempat elo emang dari dulu lelet berarti ....


Ahh gak kok  ... Kalau pake 3G emang lelet  ...tapi kalau pake server kampus sih kenceng  .... 

Lihat2 lokasi aja .... Nanti waktu nyampe rumah, aku penasaran mau nge-CEK speedy, katanya sekarang lambat banget (gak sekenceng dulu  )


----------



## =NaNdA=

SSC mulai eror lagi ya..


----------



## paradyto

=NaNdA= said:


> SSC mulai eror lagi ya..


Iya nih, kalau pakai Mozilla langsung error


----------



## gliazzurra

teman2 sekalian..

numpang tanya sejauh ini, apakah uda ada thread tentang garuda indonesia?? sebagai maskapai penerbangan nasional, seharusnya garuda punya thread sendiri.. apalagi tau sendiri lah kalo website garuda itu jelek sekali kualitasnya, sehingga untuk mendapat informasi mengenai garuda susah sekali..


----------



## =NaNdA=

walah.. SSC eror lagi..


----------



## rilham2new

Walah SPEEDY kurang ajarr ... brengsek ..... t*i ,,,, b**i ,,,, Internet khusus nomor telepon prefix 021-56* **** ... mengalami kerusakan sudah 2 hari. Syukur sekarang dah baik lagi.... Pengen rasanya menonjok muka direktur utama nya.. Bayar ratusan ribu itu untuk pemakaian 1 bulan penuh, .... BUKAN untuk 1 bulan minus 1 hari , 1 bulan minus 2 hari, duhhh apalagi 1 bulan minus 3 hari..

Tapi mengingat Direktur Utamanya berkantor di Bandung, aku mengurungkan niatku. Dan apa itu Kantor telekom Jakarta Barata yang lokasinya persis di belakang rumah aku, BUTA YAAAA ........ :bash: :bash:

Mau masuh FASTNET, ehhh WAITING LIST :bash: :bash:


----------



## =NaNdA=

kirim e-mail / surat keluhan ke KOMPAS aja ham..
atau ke Surat Pembacanya kaskus..


----------



## BauIng

Surat Pembaca KK = Tempat favorit ngejunk.


----------



## paradyto

Thread Soekarno Hatta International Airport sepertinya bisa dibahas di Indonesian Airport Picture Ya kalau memang kedua-duanya ada, wah bakal muncul nih Hang Nadim International Airport Thread, Hasanuddin International Airport Thread and Sultan Mahmud Badaruddin II International Airport Thread he he he... Jujur saja, dalam 1 bulan Gw mobile Soetta - SMB 2 kali PP Kalau Gw mau take some pic bisa banyak juga tuh he he he...

Next mungkin akan ada Thread utama mengenai Indonesian Transportation System thread, seru juga tuh


----------



## rilham2new

^^ Sangat setuju  ..


----------



## rilham2new

BauIng said:


> Surat Pembaca KK = Tempat favorit ngejunk.


Juga tempat perusakan nama baik, sudah banyak yang kena... biasanya operator seluler, restoran, yang kasian institusi pendidikan juga kena hno: (contoh : UPH )


----------



## gliazzurra

rilham2new said:


> Juga tempat perusakan nama baik, sudah banyak yang kena... biasanya operator seluler, restoran, yang kasian institusi pendidikan juga kena hno: (contoh : UPH )


kalo yg UPH emang bener bgt tu..


----------



## =NaNdA=

slah satu produk MLM juga...

baru brapa minggu, udah sampe 10,000 postingan lebih..


----------



## paradyto

rilham2new said:


> ^^ Sangat setuju  ..


Karena sekarang dah rancu neh kalau buat thread tentang transportasi kita, maunya dimana... Tuh ada yang tanya Garuda Indonesia Thread, ntar tambah lagi neh Lion Air he he he....


----------



## =NaNdA=

hmm.. SSC eror lagi yah?
apa dari koneksi gw aja ya?
dah dari pagi gw baru bisa buka SSC malem2 gn..

gw pake speedy.. hno: knp ya..?


----------



## BauIng

Idem n skrg br bisa lg.


----------



## laba-laba

NaNdA.. TVMY


----------



## anOz

laba-laba said:


> NaNdA.. TVMY


TYVM kalee....:nuts:
ICYBYW...:lol:


----------



## =NaNdA=

apa tuh ICYBYW? :lol:


----------



## laba-laba

OYBI

serharusnya TYVMY

TYVMYL...

hehehehe


----------



## AceN

kok jadi error terus-terusan ya...........


----------



## rilham2new

=NaNdA= said:


> buat nambahin informasi aja...
> dari forum sebelah..
> 
> istilah / singkatan yang sering digunakan
> biar ga salah paham..
> 
> A
> ADN - Any Day Now
> AFAIK - As Far As I Know
> AFK - Away From Keyboard
> AKA - Also Known As
> ATM - According To Me
> ATTN - Attention
> 
> B
> BAK - Back At the Keyboard
> BBIAB - Be Back In A Bit
> BBL - Be Back Later
> BBS - Be Back Soon
> BFN - Bye For Now
> BIF - Basis In Fact
> BION - Believe It Or Not
> BL - Belly Laughing
> BRB - Be Right Back
> BTA - But Then Again
> BTW - By The Way
> 
> C
> CMIIW - Correct Me If I'm Wrong
> CU - see you
> CUA - Common User Access
> CUL - see you Later
> CWYL - Chat With Ya Later
> CYO - See You Online
> 
> D
> DBA - Doing Business As
> DIKU? - Do I Know You?
> DITYID? - Did I Tell You I'm Distressed?
> DTRT - Do The Right Thing
> 
> E
> EMFBI - Excuse Me For Butting In
> EOM - End Of Message
> EOS - End Of Show
> EOT - End Of Thread
> 
> F
> FTF - Face To Face
> FAQ - Frequently Asked Question(s)
> FISH - First In, Still Here
> FOMCL - Falling Off My Chair Laughing
> FUD - Fear, Uncertainty & Doubt
> FWIW - For What It's Worth
> FYA - For Your Amusement
> FYEO - For Your Eyes Only
> FYI - For Your Information
> 
> G
> GA - Go Ahead
> GAL - Get A Life
> GIGO - Garbage In, Garbage Out
> GIWIST - Gee, I Wish I'd Said That
> GMTA - Great Minds Think Alike
> GOL - Giggling Out Loud
> GRD - Grinning, Running & Ducking
> GWS - Get Well Soon
> GTRM - Going To Read Mail
> 
> H
> HHOK - Ha Ha, Only Kidding
> HHOS - Ha Ha, Only Serious
> HNG - Horny Net Geek
> HTD - Have To Disagree...
> HTH - Hope This Helps
> HTHBE - Hope This Has Been Enlightening
> 
> I
> IAC - In Any Case
> IAG - I'm A Genius
> IAE - In Any Event
> IANAL - I Am Not A Lawyer
> IC - I see
> ICAM - I Couldn't Agree More
> ID - I Disagree
> IHA - I Hate Acronyms
> IIRC - If I Remember Correctly
> ILY or ILU - I Love You
> IMAO - In My Arrogant Opinion
> IMCO - In My Considered Opinion
> IMHO - In My Humble Opinion
> IMNSHO - In My Not So Humble Opinion
> IMO - In My Opinion
> IOW - In Other Words
> IPN - I'm Posting Naked
> IRL - In Real Life
> IRT - In Real Time
> ITA - I Totally Agree
> ITD - I Totally Disagree
> ITRW - In The Real World
> 
> J
> JAT - Just A Thought
> JAPRI - Jalur Pribadi
> JFU - Just For You
> JIC - Just In Case
> JK - Just Kidding (or Joke)
> JMHO - Just My Humble Opinion
> JMO - Just My Opinion
> 
> K
> KWIM? - Know What I Mean?
> L
> L8R - Later
> LBAY - Laughing Back At You
> LD - Later Dude
> LDR - Long-Distance Relationship
> LLTA - Lots and Lots of Thunderous Applause
> LMAO - Lauging My Ass Off
> LOL - Laughing Out Loud or Lots Of Luck
> LOLBAY - Laughing Out Loud Back At You
> LTM - Laugh To Myself
> LTNS - Long Time No See
> 
> M
> M/F? - Male or Female?
> MEGO - My Eyes Glazed Over
> MHOTY - My Hat's Off To You
> MINK - Multiple Income No Kids
> MMHA2U - My Most Humble Apologies to you
> MOOS or MOTOS - Member Of The Opposite Sex
> MOSS or MOTSS - Member Of The Same Sex
> MOTD - Message Of The Day
> MOTO - Member Of The Opposant
> MUD - Multi-User Dungeon (or Dimension)
> 
> N
> NBIF - No Basis In Fact
> NBIR - No Basis In Reality
> NW - No Way
> NP - No Problem
> NRN - No Reply Necessary
> 
> O
> OIC - Oh, I see
> OLL - On-Line Love
> OMG - Oh My God
> OOTB - Out Of The Box
> OPM - Other People's Money
> OTF - On The Floor
> OTOH - On The Other Hand
> OTOOH - On The Other, Other Hand
> OTP - On The Phone
> OTTH - On The Third Hand
> OTTOMH - Off The Top Of My Head
> 
> P
> PANS - Pretty Awesome New Stuff
> PC - Politically Correct or Personal Computer
> PDA - Public Display of Affection
> PDQ - Pretty Darn Quick
> PEBCAK - Problem Exists Between Chair And Keyboard
> PGB - Pengertiannya Gitu Bang
> PI or PIC - Politically Incorrect
> PITA - Pain In The Ass
> PMFJI - Pardon Me For Jumping In
> PMJI - Pardon My Jumping In
> POTS - Plain Old Telephone Service (or Pretty Old Tired Stuff)
> POV - Point Of View
> PPL - Peed Pants Laughing or People
> 
> R
> L - Real Life
> ROAR - laughing as loud as a lion
> ROFL - Rolling On Floor Laughing
> RP - Romantic Partner
> RPG - Role Playing Games
> RSN - Real Soon Now
> RTM - Read The Manual or Message
> RW - Real World
> RYO - Roll Your Own
> 
> S
> SINK - Single Income No Kids
> SITD - Still In The Dark
> SO - Significant Other
> SOL - Smiling Out Loud
> SOMY? - Sick Of Me Yet?
> STD - Sick To Death
> STS - Sorry To Say
> 
> T
> TAF - That's All Folks
> TAFN - That's All For Now
> TANSTAAFL - There Ain't No Such Thing As A Free Lunch
> TCN - Take Care Now
> TFH - Thread From Hell
> TFI - The Fact Is
> TFM - Thanks From Me
> TFMT - Thanks From Me Too
> TGIF - Thank God It's Friday
> TGTBT - Too Good To Be True
> TFRM - Thanks For Remind Me
> THX - Thanks
> TIA - Thanks In Advance
> TIC - Tongue In Cheek
> TIG - This Is Great
> TIIC - The Idiots In Charge
> TLA - Three-Letter Acronym
> TPTB - The Powers That Be
> TTFN - Ta Ta For Now
> TTYL - Talk To You Later
> TQ or TX or TXS or THX - Thanks (or Thank You)
> TYSM - Thank You So Much
> TYVM - Thank You Very Much
> 
> U
> UAPITA or YAPITA - You're A Pain In The Ass
> USTM or YSTM - You Should Thanks Me
> 
> V
> VWP - Very Well Put
> 
> W
> W4W - Word for Word
> WAGS - What A Great Story
> WAI - What An Inspiration!
> WB - Welcome Back
> WDALYIC? - Who Died And Left You In Charge?
> WFM - Works For Me
> WIBNI - Wouldn't It Be Nice If
> WP - Well Put
> WT? - What/Who The?
> WTH? - What The Hell?
> WTG - Way To Go
> WTGP? - Want To Go Private?
> WTS - With That Said
> WU? - What's Up?
> WUF? - Where are you From?
> WYSIWYG - What You See Is What You Get
> 
> X
> XOXO - kisses and hugs
> XX - kisses
> Y
> YAAG - You Are A Genius
> YABR - You Are Being Replaced
> YGBSM - You've Gotta Be Shittin' Me
> YMMV - Your Mileage May Vary
> YRR - You 'R' Right
> YVMW - You're Very Much Welcome


Ini istilah bener2 dipake semuanya :nuts: ....

MNKTH :dunno:


----------



## AceN

I hate this

















i want my grin back


----------



## ace4

^^
tahu jelek banget masak grin nya jadi warna kuning... :down: :nuts: :rant: >(


----------



## ace4

DOUBLE POST :bash:


----------



## Trip2Java

SSC jakarta...Gathering yuuuuuuuuuuuuk


----------



## anOz

Yuuuukkkkk....


----------



## David-80

The selected threads in project and construction forum are now in STICKY

1. Solo city construction
2. Batam construction
3. Bandung construction
4. Semarang construction

Cheers


----------



## laba-laba

sep.. 
bagus2...

jadi ndak bingung nyari2 nya..

ato project kita pisah aja.. perkota ama individu project


----------



## Blue_Sky

Ide bagus tuh bang


----------



## David-80

Good idea, hopefully in a very short time, i will propose two more sub-section, for archieves and something else...nanti lah kita diskusiin...gua ke KL ni besok...blue lo masih di KL kan? 

cheers


----------



## Dazon

thx mood atas stickynya... apa lagi yang dijadikan sticky itu yang major2 update.

Sedikit saran: bisa gak dibuat 2 sub sub forum untuk sub forum project & construction update? yang satu sub forum untuk Greater Jakarta yang satu sub forum untuk project2 diluar Jakarta. 

Soalnya di sub forum project & construction yang sekarang ini, Project2 yang diJakarta lebih mendominasi dan saking banyaknya sticky thread yang berada, thread2 biasa jadi agak susah di lihat dan dapat memusingkan kepala dan mata, apa lagi orang2 yang malas membuka page2 diatas page 1.


----------



## sanhen

Stickynya jadi banyak banget ya?
Kenapa ngga buat satu thread yg ada link ke thread2 penting saja, dr pd stickynya jadi banyak begini.


----------



## paradyto

sanhen said:


> Stickynya jadi banyak banget ya?
> Kenapa ngga buat satu thread yg ada link ke thread2 penting saja, dr pd stickynya jadi banyak begini.


Sticky itu mungkin bagusnya hanya untuk thread yang bersifat "General" and "Rule" itu saja Sekarang kesannya penting semua neh


----------



## David-80

ini gua lagi propose 2 subforum baru, tunggu ya. soalnya gue lg di KL. ga bisa online penuh.

cheers


----------



## paradyto

I'm waiting...


----------



## =NaNdA=

koq ada header ama install2an segala?


----------



## Dazon

Many thx to Moderator! :no1:


----------



## F-ian

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Usul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kenapa gak taro Indonesia Tourism Board (Please Ask Here ama Answering Questions) dua threadnya di Sticky di Nusantara? Ngapain Sih harus di 2 beda subforum? :?

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Usul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## David-80

project/dev and warteg removing are finished....

next: nusantara and archieve.

cheers


----------



## sanhen

cheers David.


----------



## Alvin

Dazon said:


> Many thx to Moderator! :no1:


All credit must go to David, salute to him for lobbying raffles city and moving all the threads to their new homes. :cheers:


----------



## netsurfe

Good job mods!!

Thanks and cheers.


----------



## Dazon

forum kebangganku serasa lebih luas.... dan lebih luas....


----------



## David-80

do you all like it this new layout? hehe....



cheers


----------



## ace4

terima kasih banyak atas kerja kerasnya om2 moderator Alvin dan David-80 yang telah menata Indonesia SSC forum menjadi lebih apik...:cheer: :cheers1: :banana:

oh iya sekedar usul aja bagaimana kalo Jakarta disediakan subforum tersendiri di Nusantara... soalnya kan thread yang berkaitan dengan Jakarta juga berjubel. ada Kemang, Kelapa Gading, Jakarta Streetscape, Jakarta Skylines, Kota, Monas, dll.


----------



## David-80

ok, ntar 3 bulan lagi gua propose, gua liat traffic nya dulu, kebanyakan sub forum nanti banyak yg ga active. gua pengen liat dulu 3 bulan ini traffic nya gimana.

cheers


----------



## ace4

^^
beres dah kalo gitu...:cheers1:


----------



## laba-laba

sub forum nya tampilkan aja kayak kemaren..

jadi ndak perlu masuk2 main forum lagi..


----------



## bozhart

Bagaimana kalau ditambah link sub-forum di bawah judul main-forum spt di bawah ini?
Thanks moderator telah merapikan forum Indonesia ini :cheers:


----------



## Alvin

*Announcement: *

THe max number of posts in a thread is now *700* (previously 500). Cheers.


----------



## David-80

bozhart said:


> Bagaimana kalau ditambah link sub-forum di bawah judul main-forum spt di bawah ini?
> Thanks moderator telah merapikan forum Indonesia ini :cheers:



hopefully, today kita bakal udah ada link2.

thanks for the input, karena gua juga berpikiran sama ama bozhart.

cheers


----------



## ncon

Alvin said:


> *Announcement: *
> 
> THe max number of posts in a thread is now *700* (previously 500). Cheers.


:banana:!! YAY!!!!:banana:


----------



## rilham2new

Alvin said:


> *Announcement: *
> 
> THe max number of posts in a thread is now *700* (previously 500). Cheers.


Ahh, good ...... My target for Pekanbaru thread is reaching 10,000th viewcounts before opening the next thread (in fact 4 previous thread already reaches more than 10 thousand viewcounts :tongue2: ) ..... Well, I can boost and crazy posting right now :cheers: :lol:

Malas kan, posting buru2 cuman pengen supaya dapat PART 5, 6, 7, 8 .... Tapi viewcountnya sedikit :nuts: ....


----------



## TuCel

^^ :doh: gw GAK pernah tuh buka thread Pekanbaru...:speech:


----------



## rilham2new

^^ Makanya buka donk  .... ehehehehe .....Lagian mo situ buka kek , gak buka kek ... Bukan urusan saya


----------



## rilham2new

Thanks Vid


----------



## Alvin

OK, the thread "Selamat Bejuang Saudaraku" has been moved to Gado Gado.


----------



## bozhart

Dulu gw cari2 thread ttg foto2 maritim Indonesia kok nggak ketemu2 ... ternyata berada di Warteg di bawah "The Biz" tuh.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=559278

Apakah bisa dipindahkan ke Nusantara sebab thread ini berisi foto2? Thanks.


----------



## rilham2new

MOD please lock this thread ..

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=661472

^^ It already got 700 posts.


----------



## paradyto

Dear Mod, would you please to moved this thread Palembang (Part 6) to Archive... It's almost 704 post Thank you....


----------



## David-80

All done, gua monitor forum sambil muter2 keliling kota hehe...

Cheers


----------



## anOz

^^ gmn nih boz...???


----------



## David-80

Noz, next week ya. masih muter2 gua. kemaren gua pikir elo senen sakit noz..jadi gua ga ganggu....udah sembuh lo?

cheers


----------



## peseg5

Our Indonesia Forum threads and posts number are passing Singapore Forum!


----------



## rilham2new

^^ Iya , hehehe


----------



## gliazzurra

peseg5 said:


> Our Indonesia Forum threads and posts number are passing Singapore Forum!


next target: malaysia!!


----------



## rilham2new

^^ Kalau dilihat dari keaktifan forumer2 di sini ONLINE, mungkin saja ~ .... 

hehehehe .. Pokoknya kalau kita keep berBAHASA INDONESIA, orang gak akan segan2 gabung di sini :angel:


----------



## K14N

^^ tp kalau kita semuanya bahasa Indonesia, orang2 asing yg ga ngerti pasti males deh ngikutin forum Indo...? hno:


----------



## hildalexander

gak bilingual aja? dolo kan pernah ada siaran televisi bilingual, kenapa forum gak bisa?


----------



## rilham2new

K14N said:


> ^^ tp kalau kita semuanya bahasa Indonesia, orang2 asing yg ga ngerti pasti males deh ngikutin forum Indo...? hno:


Iya juga  hehehe, tapi aku ada feeling kalau sebagian besar pengakses SSC Indo, adalah orang2 Indonesia juga ~
Kan ada World Forum, di sana baru pakai Bahasa Inggris


----------



## JAG2

peseg5 said:


> Our Indonesia Forum threads and posts number are passing Singapore Forum!



If only the indo forum use more english i have some difficulties reading indonesian ,i hope topics that s really important you ll use english.


----------



## paradyto

Dear Mod, This Thread Music Box (Part III) almost 735, would you please to closed the thread, thank you...


----------



## paradyto

Mod, would you please to deleted these threads:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=762910
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=762916
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=29043026#post29043026


----------



## anOz

eh...pada perhatiin gak...mulai jam 00:00 tgl 15 des ini font di window berubah....jadi lebih kecil....


edit : lho kok jadi gede lagi ya....apa cuma di komputer gw aja yaaa....


----------



## AceN

^^ CTRL nya kepencet kali


----------



## hildalexander

^^ Plus jago bikin penasaran orang :colgate:


----------



## paradyto

Memang masih penasaran sekarang? Dah nggak lagi kan?


----------



## paradyto

Gw hanya menyarankan kepada semua Forumer, Kalau punya statement, jangan sampai memojokkan produk/jenis usaha lainnya... please, ada etikanya


----------



## David-80

^^ dyto, statement yang mana? mungkin gua bisa liat?

cheers


----------



## rilham2new

^^ Statement ku yang ini
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=31255486&postcount=374

------
Duh, maaf kalau statement itu dijadikan sebagai dasar menghina produk. Berarti kita tidak boleh berdiskusi mengenai desain jelek dari sebuah bangunan atau sistem juga donk ???

Ataupun berdiskusi soal hal2 negatif dari Garuda Indonesia, PT. Pertamina, PT. Telkom :nuts: ... Lippo :nuts:
Aku rasa sah-sah saja kalau kalimat yang digunakan dalam nada subjektivitas, lain halnya kalau aku berusaha menggembar-gemborkan sisi objektif nya, misalnya pake gambar. hehehe.


----------



## paradyto

David-80 said:


> ^^ dyto, statement yang mana? mungkin gua bisa liat?
> 
> cheers


Dave, coba deh dimonitor saja di semua thread, Gw nggak mau sebutin thread mana yang terkesan banyak statement yang kalau dilihat dan dibaca "_menganggap kata-kata itu benar_" dan sedikit menyudutkan thread lain dan membandingkan produk (karena pembelaan dan seringkali) yang secara tidak langsung kalau dibaca empunya bisa marah tuh. 

Mengenai dual name, he he he Gw hanya bisa tebak dari setiap post yang dikirim, karakternya sama persis he he he....

Itu saja Bozz, hanya mengingatkan ke semua forumer^^
Toh apapun, ini hanya forum kok...
mari kita belajar saling menghargai...
be mature guys

-cheers-


----------



## =NaNdA=

haha.. kayanya gw tau nih orangnya.. jadi itu cuma kedok aja ya..
dia masuk hampir ke semua thread.. dan sekarang ilang lagi...
cuma promo blog aja.. tapi isinya.. :nuts:

tapi gw ga tau klonengannya siapa...


----------



## tollfreak

mod..it seems Jakarta Tower-The one in Kemayoran- the construction is starting again and slated to be finished in 2012..the news is being posted in Jakarta U/C Thread and EMAAR Jakarta Tower..disebut jg detail2 construction yg terjadi di 2004-08..mungkin thread Jakarta Tower bisa dibuka lagi(as requested by other forumers)?:cheers:


----------



## David-80

as requested, its opened again.

cheers


----------



## paradyto

tollfreak said:


> mod..it seems Jakarta Tower-The one in Kemayoran- the construction is starting again and slated to be finished in 2012..the news is being posted in Jakarta U/C Thread and EMAAR Jakarta Tower..disebut jg detail2 construction yg terjadi di 2004-08..mungkin thread Jakarta Tower bisa dibuka lagi(as requested by other forumers)?:cheers:


thanx tollfreak^^


----------



## =NaNdA=

mod, wrong thread in wrong room.. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=795120


----------



## Alvin

=NaNdA= said:


> mod, wrong thread in wrong room..
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=795120


redsterz will be banned very soon.:nuts:


----------



## hildalexander

^^ Gak ada filterisasi buat yang post beginian ya? supaya gak terlanjur bikin tret yang tidak ada hubungannya sama SSC Forum


----------



## David-80

wah kalo di filter takutnya ntar words yang seharusnya ga di ban jadi kena ban semua....ya resiko mam, thats what mod does..hehe

cheers


----------



## F-ian

Mod for this Thread Title

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=550422&page=2

can you change it to = The Volcano Kingdom = Indonesian Mountains & Volcanoes

without the Caps locks...Thanks in Advance


----------



## F-ian

Dp...

Hapus Thanks Before :yes:! Rangkul Thanks in Advance ! >(


----------



## =NaNdA=

mod, since A1GP has cancelled this year event in this circuit :tongue:

can you change the title of this thread? 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=644139

become = Lippo Village International Street Circuit in Karawaci

thanks..


----------



## David-80

done.

cheers


----------



## pecinta_surabaya

Wah,berarti thread ini bisa di ganti judul jg ya..
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=736248&page=4

Dulunya ngomongin Mall Olympic Garden,tp begitu udh kelar jd ngomongin kota Malang secara keseluruhan.. 
Terserah judulnya apa..

Makasih..
:cheers:


----------



## David-80

udah diganti jd malang city construction thread

cheers


----------



## paradyto

David-80 said:


> btw, si berried udah resign sendiri, so gua ga ambil tindakan apa2...
> 
> cheers


David, masih nongol tuh di http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=740188&page=31

Thanx before


----------



## laba-laba

linknya malah gak pas Dyt..

aku post link quote nya aja ya

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=33080838&postcount=613


----------



## bozhart

Mod, tolong delete thread ini:

*new Movie Freakers*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=819738


_____________________________



Dan thread ini sdh penuh, tolong diarsipkan:

*Jakarta Streetscape part 1*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=256518

*Surakarta part 3*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=665348


Thanks


----------



## paradyto

laba-laba said:


> linknya malah gak pas Dyt..
> 
> aku post link quote nya aja ya
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=33080838&postcount=613


Thanx Bang Laba-Laba


----------



## bozhart

Mod, yg sudah telanjur di-post nggak bisa didelete oleh mod, cuma bisa diedit saja ya? Post ini sdh diedit Alvin tp masih ada alamat website. Thanks.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=32582806&postcount=352


----------



## David-80

sudah gua delete topic nya.

Cheers


----------



## tollfreak

SSC hari ini lagi ada masalah dengan servernya ya?Dari jam 4 sore error terus baru bisa akses sekarang dan masih suka muncul errornya
:cheers:


----------



## paradyto

David, butuh advice neh...

Apa perlu thread ini: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=33262868#post33262868

kan ada di Warteg http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=565864

thanx before...


----------



## tollfreak

I think this will be an interesting fact to show to Indonesian SSC members,found it in the Skybar World Forums:

Traffic Details of SSC by country


Whiteeclipse said:


> United States9.4%
> India7.7%
> Brazil7.0%
> Mexico6.0%
> Poland5.0%
> Spain4.1%
> *Indonesia4.0%
> *Russia3.8%
> Italy3.6%
> United Kingdom3.3%
> Germany3.1%
> Venezuela2.4%
> Pakistan2.2%
> Nigeria2.1%
> Philippines2.1%
> Colombia2.0%
> China1.7%
> Netherlands1.6%
> South Africa1.5%
> Canada1.4%
> Australia1.4%
> Peru1.4%
> Thailand1.3%
> Argentina1.2%
> Angola1.2%
> Japan1.2%
> Malaysia1.1%
> Turkey1.1%
> Portugal1.1%
> France0.8%
> United Arab Emirates0.7%
> Romania0.6%
> South Korea0.6%
> Guatemala0.6%
> Other countries11.6%
> 
> http://www.alexa.com/data/details/traffic_details/skyscrapercity.com


----------



## paradyto

Dear Mod,

Would You please to moved (archive) and closed this thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=650601&page=37

already 700+

Thank You


----------



## tollfreak

mod..can you archive this thread also, already 700 posts:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=655760&page=36


----------



## rawkus

are there any thread that compares the rendering image of building (artist impression) with the existing one (the one that finally get build) 
i think its really interesting to see the differences in rendering from artist, image from marketing, and the one that finally realized as real building...


> maksud saya thread yang ngebandingin gambar2 3D dengan foto2 asli gedungnya setelah dibangun  inggris belepotan karna ingin terus belajar kwwkwkw

thanks.....


----------



## bozhart

^^ mungkin ini:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=218099


----------



## paradyto

paradyto said:


> David & Alvin, bisa closed this forumer nggak? http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=307256
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx before





barried said:


> Lo kira lo sopan?
> Oke. Bye. Najis nih forum.


masih belum "ban" ya, nih forumer?
any particulary reason?


----------



## laba-laba

@paradyto

kadang2 anaknya itu nyambung..
tapi kadang2 ngomongnya Ngasal aja.. kayak gini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=33481442&postcount=1178

bagusan di peringatin dulu ama MOMOD..
kalo gak respek yah terpaksa SP3 ..


----------



## paradyto

he he he... Iya, tapi cuma statement yang Gw post diatas saja Bang yang nggak enak dengernya 

Nggak tahu neh gimana Mod saja...


----------



## David-80

1x lagi lsg banned, 

cheers


----------



## laba-laba

David-80 said:


> 1x lagi lsg banned,
> 
> cheers


today
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=33522236&postcount=642

ude personal attack...


----------



## =NaNdA=

mod, ada thread nyasar..

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=650601


----------



## paradyto

laba-laba said:


> today
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=33522236&postcount=642
> 
> ude personal attack...


iya tuh....


----------



## paradyto

barried said:


> @retroisme. Saya harus bisa beradaptasi. Kalo forum ini najis, gw juga mesti jadi najis. Lagian apa urusan lo sih?


Mod?


----------



## David-80

Banned.....6 bulan.

cheers


----------



## paradyto

Thanx David...


----------



## Sizter85

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=706036

It's time for archive, Thx:cheers:


----------



## paradyto

David-80 said:


> Banned.....6 bulan.
> 
> cheers


he he he dah muncul lagi dengan nama baru tuh

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=518447&page=60


----------



## F-ian

how come I'm getting my fonts in SSC all bold?? can anyone help me hno:??










Edit: nvm... just sistem restored and its back...pheww...


----------



## =NaNdA=

should we create new rules for new member? :?


----------



## AceN

ahahahahahaha :tongue2: knapa nan ?


----------



## bozhart

Mod, thread ini sdh 700 post, tolong diarsipkan. Thanks.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=399461&page=35


----------



## Dazon

deirrab.deirrab said:


> tinggal nyebut megamall aja susah amat. Ato mesti gw ajarin cara ngomongnya?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=518447&page=60

ban his IP pls...
lama2 merusak komunitas! thx


----------



## =NaNdA=

barried => derriab :lol:

that's why we need some rules.. :yes:


----------



## David-80

banned. kalo gua IP ban, kasian yg pake speedy di palembang...karena IP dia non static.

cheers


----------



## Dazon

thx mod.


----------



## gliazzurra

wahh ternyata india uda dikasi forum sendiri.. kapan nih kita nyusul??


----------



## peseg5

gliazzurra said:


> wahh ternyata india uda dikasi forum sendiri.. kapan nih kita nyusul??


percayalah, mungkin tahun ini...!


----------



## David-80

Pokoknya, bentar lagi, kita bakal merdeka dari Asian forum dan punya forum sendiri.....just keep posting valuable post....

In a few months.....

cheers


----------



## Alvin

The thread 'Sekolah kursus arsitek' has been moved from Projects & Development to Gado Gado..

Mods


----------



## bharadya

mod,, minta tolong judul thread Yogyakarta yg ini dibetulkan

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=250006

tulisannya contruction, kurang huruf 'S'

makasih banyak yah. :cheers1::cheers1:


----------



## tomkris

Mod...
Apa thread yogyakarta dah bisa di sticky? thanks before


----------



## David-80

Untuk Yogya, dengan sangat menyesal tidak bisa kita sticky, perkembangan skyscrapers di jogja bisa dibilang, nihil...karena memang jogja bukan untuk skyscrapers.

cheers


----------



## AceN

Thanks vid


----------



## Trip2Java

lapor kak david
thread Bandung (Part IV)
udah saatnya masuk archive :cheers:


----------



## David-80

Siap cantik....

cheers


----------



## Trip2Java

makasiy kakak cakep :cheers:


----------



## AceN

Dave, tolong ganti judul http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=565944

jadi

JAKARTA | Parc 18 SCBD | Office | 4 x 12 Fl | U/C

Thanks vid


----------



## David-80

done

cheers


----------



## AceN

Thanks vid


----------



## Nenek Genit

Dear mod,
lapor... thread ini udah full, thank you...
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=847490


----------



## David-80

done

Cheers


----------



## peseg5

Sorry kalo udah pernah...

Gimana sih cara bikin poll? Step by step nya. Di halaman saya kok gak ada cara untuk tulis pilihan2nya ya?


----------



## tollfreak

Congratulations to SSC Indonesia for reaching the 200,000 post mark 
:applause::applause:

:cheers:


----------



## netsurfe

@Mod,

This post is very very offensive.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=39938314&postcount=152


----------



## Sony Sjklw

@ Mod....

tolong ganti judul thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=610974

menjadi: 

Parepare - Kota Bandar Madani


----------



## paradyto

Bandar Madani? maksudnya apa ya Sony?


----------



## Sony Sjklw

paradyto said:


> Bandar Madani? maksudnya apa ya Sony?


Bandar Madani lebih kepada slogan saja, mungkin sama dengan Jakarta dengan slogan Enjoy Jakarta atau seperti Makassar dengan Slogan Great Expectation.

Pemkot Parepare mungkin memilih slogan ini karena Parepare memang terkenal sebagai kota pelabuhan yang ramai dengan lalu-lintas perdagangan antar pulau.

@ Kak Mod... Thanks :cheers:


----------



## David-80

no problem.

cheers


----------



## tjokro_ragazzo

sending request.....

for combining the thread [PONTIANAK] City on Equator 1 & 2.......

thx......


----------



## David-80

Done

chees


----------



## bharadya

mod tlg digabung 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=918142

dan 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=908004

^^dua-duanya thread kota Kendari hno:hno:


----------



## Alvin

Oweeyman & Joe Philip have been brigged...this is a warning to other forumers too if you don't follow rules regarding inflammatory comments against other countries.


----------



## Alvin

bharadya said:


> mod tlg digabung
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=918142
> 
> dan
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=908004
> 
> ^^dua-duanya thread kota Kendari hno:hno:


beres!


----------



## bharadya

Alvin said:


> beres!


^^ sipp, makasih banget


----------



## paradyto

Dear Mod,

thread ini Padang sudah 700++ post, mohon removed to archive...

Thank you,

:cheers:


----------



## David-80

Done

gua lagi di HK otw ke LA..so ga bisa sering2 check kesini selama 1 minggu...tapi gua akan usahain sehari 10 menit check sini...untuk sementara, if ada problem, u can contact Alvin...

cheers


----------



## paradyto

Ok, thanx David.


----------



## David-80

I guess many troll newbies ga pernah baca User AUP ketika mereka register..

Nih baca RULES SSC ASF

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=274513

cheers


----------



## pack.you

*MODERATOR KONTOL!! LOE LAHIR EMANG LEWAT DUBUR PANTAT!!!*


----------



## pack.you

*MODERATOR KONTOL!! LOE LAHIR EMANG LEWAT DUBUR PANTAT!!!!*


----------



## David-80

pack.you and lycan are the same. ck ck ck

Sengaja ga gua delete kata2 di atas, supaya forumer lain bisa lihat, inilah sample dari member yang cuman pengen bikin rusuh .....

bisanya cuman Clone...

cheers


----------



## =NaNdA=

anj**T, paRAh BanGet.... :nuts:


----------



## packyou

David-80 said:


> pack.you and lycan are the same. ck ck ck
> 
> Sengaja ga gua delete kata2 di atas, supaya forumer lain bisa lihat, inilah sample dari member yang cuman pengen bikin rusuh .....
> 
> bisanya cuman Clone...
> 
> cheers



MUKE LO KAYAK MEMEK....MAMPUS AJA LO MONYET...IDIOT!!!
JADI MODERATOR FORUM TAIK UPIL AJA UDAH SOK2AN...LO BISANYA CUMAN CARI MUKA DISINI TAPI KUALITAS OTAK LO NGAK ADA KECUALI TAIK SEMUA ISI NYA.

MENDING LO JILATIN KONTOL BAPAk LO AJA SANA!!!!!


----------



## paradyto

Alvin & David, dah 700++ neh, Do You Know? [Part 3] bisa moved to archive?

Thanx,

:cheers:


----------



## David-80

Ok, done

Cheers


----------



## bharadya

mod, tolong dipindah ke Nusantara aja  

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=921332

makasih


----------



## David-80

done

Cheers


----------



## bharadya

David-80 said:


> done
> 
> Cheers


sipp, matur suwun sanget


----------



## =NaNdA=

david89 posting sampah @ all thread!!


----------



## David-80

Done

lucunya, dia capek2 ngetik dan post sebanyak2nya....yang gua lakuin cuman satu

click post dia...trus delete and ban....hehe...

bye bye :wave:

cheers


----------



## AceN

Mod, tolong ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=246901

digabung ke 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=532701

thanks ya


----------



## David-80

Done

cheers


----------



## bharadya

Mod, tolong digabung  

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=929772

dan 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=676268

makasih


----------



## dochan

Pertanyaan newbie : Batas postingan suatu thread untuk ganti ke thread berikutnya (part berikutnya) berapa ya? Atau bebas aja ga ada batas-batasan? Trus, thread starternya apa harus sama apa ngga?

Makasih sebelumnya...

:colgate: :colgate: :colgate:


----------



## dochan

-double post-


----------



## paradyto

700 post, baiknya tanya dulu sama starter-nya


----------



## paradyto

Mod, Would You please to moved this thread to archive http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=450970

Thank You


----------



## David-80

udah semua.

cheers


----------



## AceN

Mod, tolong diganti judulnya

JAKARTA | Parc 18 SCBD | Office | 4 x 12 Fl | U/C 

jadi 5 x 10 Fl

Thanks


----------



## =NaNdA=

mod, ada yang ribut lagi di thread ini.. hno:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=705696&page=9


----------



## bozhart

Mod, ada thread nyasar:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=528985

tolong dipindahkan ke Project and development atau Warteg > Infrastruktur.

Thanks


----------



## =NaNdA=

mod, diskusinya mulai nyinggung agama di thread ini..

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=42826334#post42826334

thanks..


----------



## paradyto

Mod, 4 thread ini mohon dihapus, Gw jadi ngerasa SSC tempat "jualan"...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=973120
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=973122
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=973132
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=973136

Thanx sebelumnya...


----------



## paradyto

he he he lucu juga, baru nyadar ada ratingnya di setiap thread buat apa yah? toh sometimes yang rating juga hanya 1 orang, he he he sometimes juga 1 orang dengan banyak nickname....


----------



## bozhart

^^ gw juga baru nyadar ada kolom Rating Thread. Di mana button / link utk memberi votenya?


----------



## noe2009

:: DELETED ::


----------



## bozhart

Thread Semarang ini sdh 751 post, tolong diarsipkan, thanks:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=768000

Mod David, apakah judul thread proyek Semarang bisa diganti lebih sederhana spt [Semarang] Projects and Development?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=150050

==================

Apakah ada thread tentang gambar2 interchange di Indonesia?


----------



## David-80

Udah gua ganti judul threadnya

cheers


----------



## David-80

Udah gua ganti judul threadnya

cheers


----------



## bozhart

^^ thanks mod David :cheers:


----------



## paradyto

Mod, this thread dah 700 ++
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=589343


----------



## David-80

dyto, bikin defence thread yang baru dong 

cheers


----------



## sbyctzn

Mod, bisa minta tolong thread ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=835298&page=13 dipindah ke forum ini Other Cities in Indonesia construction/development
Soalnya diskusi sudah ramai dan mengarah ke development, sekarang sudah ada member dari Sidoarjo yang komit untuk meramaikan forum itu..
Thanks a lot, untuk perhatiannya.


----------



## rilham2new

sanhen said:


> errr.. how to say 'kabupaten' in english?



It is official already

we use *REGENCY* for Kabupaten.


----------



## David-80

sbyctzn said:


> Mod, bisa minta tolong thread ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=835298&page=13 dipindah ke forum ini Other Cities in Indonesia construction/development
> Soalnya diskusi sudah ramai dan mengarah ke development, sekarang sudah ada member dari Sidoarjo yang komit untuk meramaikan forum itu..
> Thanks a lot, untuk perhatiannya.


udah, dilanjut diskusinya

Cheers


----------



## bharadya

Mod, minta tolong diarsipkan

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=853952

Makasih


----------



## David-80

Ok, done.

cheers


----------



## paradyto

Mod, tolong diarsipkan juga http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=171311&page=37

dah 700++ post, thread 2 done

Thanx


----------



## Sizter85

Mod, just reminds you that this thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=646726 is already got 700 posted

Thanks


----------



## sbyctzn

David-80 said:


> udah, dilanjut diskusinya
> 
> Cheers


thx bgt!


----------



## bharadya

David-80 said:


> Ok, done.
> 
> cheers


makasih mod  

minta tlg diarsipin lagi, threadnya Solo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=903004

makasih


----------



## paradyto

Mode, 

untuk thread ini: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=677240

bisa ditambahkan "Sultan" pada depan judulnya?

Thanx


----------



## Sizter85

Mod, 

kami dari regional KALTIM, butuh kamu disini !

check link berikut : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=633169&page=64

antara kedua member tsb(joeylen & balikpapan) tidak pernah akur hingga mencapai titik klimaks penghinaan daerah, bukannya saya tdk pernah mengingatkan, malah saya pun tdk luput dari komentar sindiran.. Tolong diperingatkan saja, karena wibawa dan otoritas mu lbh tinggi  Thanks


----------



## worldsuperstar

^^ sependapat dengan jeng sizt..uda ga nyaman aja baca threadnya, tolong mod, ditindak lanjuti.:cheers:


----------



## senoholic09

^^ agree hno:


----------



## bharadya

^^ sepertinya udah mereda koq..


----------



## sbyctzn

MOD minta tolong lagi,, ada thread nyasar,,,,
thread *kota batu* yang seharusnya di forum *nusantara*, tetapi nyasar ke forum *development*...
soalnya masih belum layak untuk masuk ke perkembangan development...
masih terlalu sedikit topik developmentnya,
threadnya ini *http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=994307*
mohon untuk dipindah MOD, biar sesuai topik....
mewakili pembuat thread, saya mohon maaf atas kekeliruan ini.....
terima kasih sebelumnya...


----------



## Sizter85

Duhh silent aja :|, tau2 udah bertindak, 

By the way thanks ya


----------



## David-80

Done, selesai semua


Cheers


----------



## noe2009

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=505653 spam kemarin datang lagi


----------



## pecinta_surabaya

Mas moderator,,tolong thread ini di arsip kan..
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=688834
Kerna sudah 700+ dan thread kedua sudah ada..

terima kasih


----------



## noe2009

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=507487 pengadu domba datang lagi
thanks


----------



## sbyctzn

-----------


----------



## sbyctzn

Om David, bikin thread mengenai kendaraan boleh tidak?
Pingin mau bikin thread
"Truck in your cities (truck, pick up, double cabin, etc)"
untuk sharing-sharing keadaan truck-truck semua kota di Indonesia

dan kalau boleh ditaruh dimana? The Biz, forum warteg?
atau
Gado-Gado?
Thx,,


----------



## David-80

Di infrastructure warteg aja. 

Cheers


----------



## bozhart

sbyctzn said:


> Om David, bikin thread mengenai kendaraan boleh tidak?
> Pingin mau bikin thread
> "Truck in your cities (truck, pick up, double cabin, etc)"
> untuk sharing-sharing keadaan truck-truck semua kota di Indonesia


Thread khusus utk truk kayaknya belum ada tapi di thread di bawah ini ada banyak foto truk di Indonesia:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=650601&page=29
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=650601&page=28


----------



## sbyctzn

^^
thread yg khusus truck, foto-foto yg diambil para forumer, sharing keadaan truck di kota forumer.
Jadi khusus foto...
Bukan berita, perkembangan, dll
Gimana?
Bisa?


----------



## paradyto

Mod..
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=50960421#post50960421


----------



## bozhart

sbyctzn said:


> ^^
> thread yg khusus truck, foto-foto yg diambil para forumer, sharing keadaan truck di kota forumer.
> Jadi khusus foto...
> Bukan berita, perkembangan, dll
> Gimana?
> Bisa?


Thread seperti itu blm ada, dibuat saja


----------



## sbyctzn

Please Om David, di thread Construction Surabaya, link nya seperti yg dipost Om Paradyto diatas, ada 3 post yang mengganggu dari salah satu member, kalau bisa dihapus 3 post itu, benar-benar mengganggu kami yang memang serius diskusi pembangunan kota...


----------



## David-80

Kalo gambar di gado gado aja... Tp kl perkembangan ikut yang car thread.


Cheers


----------



## sbyctzn

^^
many thanks....


----------



## paradyto

Mod, mohon pindah ke arsip thread ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=600604&page=36

sudah 700+

thanx


----------



## Balaputradewa

mod, tolong benerin tulisan "Indonesia" di judul thread ini ya.. tengkyu 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=833850


----------



## hermawan

@bala :
untuk requestnya sabar ya...
aku lagi ngitung nih berapa forumers SSC
banyak banget...
dan perlu batasan2...


----------



## David-80

[email protected] lanjutkan hehe....kalo perlu data invisible registered users, tinggal pm aja ke gw.

Cheers


----------



## paradyto

Mod,

thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=825180&page=36 dah 700+

mohon diarsipkan.

thanx


----------



## Balaputradewa

hermawan said:


> @bala :
> untuk requestnya sabar ya...
> aku lagi ngitung nih berapa forumers SSC
> banyak banget...
> dan perlu batasan2...


ok..ok..tak entenin yo rek..eh..sori prof :cheers: 
Selanjutnya kalo ud terdata smua..dibuat thread aja trus list nama (username)-nya dikasih nomor 1 sampe sekian..sekian..
nah nanti para member baru atau yg username belum terdaftar dlm list yg dibuat.. bisa langsung mengisi nomor urutan selanjutnya.. kan bisa update trus tuh jumlah member-nya


----------



## hermawan

^^
Ok...
data sudah sebagian masuk...
cuma perlu ditabulasi dulu..
justru disini persoalannya
data banyak banget....sementara komputer di rumah lumayan lemot (nggak perlu disebutkan providernya)..
jadi curi2 waktu dikantor untuk ngerjain ini:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## David-80

just a reminder, projects and development main forum (construction of infrastructure) kayak kuala namu...i will make it sticky dengan Jalan tol solo semarang...dan unlimited post...

jadi kita bisa liat kuala namu dari zero to scratch to built in one thread, just like Burj Dubai thread.

cheers


----------



## hermawan

Yah....akhirnya beres juga....


----------



## Balaputradewa

^^ wah akhirnya selesai juga "megaproyek"-nya prof hermawan :cheers:
Thanx ya..pasti repot bgt tuh..setelah berminggu-minggu lamanya..
Kpan nih di launching  coba tanya deh ke mod..bagusnya ditarok dimana..apa perlu dibuat thread baru..


----------



## hermawan

Sorry ya nunggu kelamaan.......
habis harus buka halaman satu2...
takut ada nama-nama forumer yang nyelip:nuts:
trus enaknya bikin baru atau nggak ya..
kalo baru judulnya musti apa?
terserah dik Bala -lah:lol:


----------



## Balaputradewa

yaah..dik Bala :bow: sebaeknya tanya mod aja.. 
yuk kita panggil: "mod..mod..dimana dirimu..sini bentar donk" oke:
"gimana nih bagusnya utk announce hasil sensus forumer SSCI??"


----------



## David-80

Lsg dibikin aja di gado-gado, nanti kita review enaknya di main forum apa ga... 

cheers


----------



## hermawan

Thx Mod....
mungkin baru Sabtu sore mulai start...
hari ini kebetulan masih ada kerjaan di luar kota sampe sabtu pagi


----------



## paradyto

Mode, thread ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=770104&page=36 dah 700++

Thanx,


----------



## hermawan

Sorry Mod mau tanya...
gado-gado itu koq keluar-hilang keluar-hilang...
gimana nih nampilin permanen..(sorry gatek)..
dan mohon dikasih judul apa kira2 forumers kita itu
dan satu lagi (lagi2 gatek) gimana cara bikin thread baru itu?


----------



## David-80

Gado gado cuman bisa liat sama member, kl yg non member ga bisa liat.

Judul nya terserah bro hermawan, mungkin SSC member census 2010. 

Bikin thread tinggal klik new thread di kiri...

Cheers


----------



## danarstorm

Om momod,,, kira2 bakal ata gathering gede2an gag ssc forum indonesia taon 2010 ini???


----------



## hermawan

Nah sudah Sabtu....
tunggu....
lagi mau posting


----------



## paradyto

Thanx Hermawan buat datanyakay:


----------



## hermawan

U're welcome...
semoga bermanfaat


----------



## Ocean One

^^
Mau usul nih om mode. Thread pelabuhan kapal laut di indonesia, mohon jangan sampai terlalu panjang banget dong ke bawah baru pindah halaman, lumayan capek juga nurunin kursornya ke bawah. Apalagi kalau penuh dengan gambar, kadang jadi lama banget loadingnya. Mohon di normalkan aja kayak thread yang lainnya ya om. 
Makasi banyak seblumnya...


----------



## bozhart

^^ @ OceanOne,
Semua thread sama max 20 post per halaman (default). Jumlah max post per halaman bisa diatur melalui menu "User CP" => "Edit Options".


----------



## David-80

^^ sudah dijawab dengan excellent by mr Bozhart :cheers2:

danar, gathering ya? coba di atur di gado2, yg urusin gathering biasa nya nickname jrot.

....kalo gw sih target nya taun ini SSC Indonesia harus punya forum sendiri di main forum...lepas dari ASF.

Cheers


----------



## AceN

^^ kami dukung mod 

Om, tolong apus ini dong

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=51887585&postcount=4419

Thanks


----------



## Ocean One

bozhart said:


> ^^ @ OceanOne,
> Semua thread sama max 20 post per halaman (default). Jumlah max post per halaman bisa diatur melalui menu "User CP" => "Edit Options".


^^
Thanx buat infonya ya bos.


----------



## paradyto

dan ditunggu pics-nya...


----------



## Balaputradewa

David-80 said:


> ^^ sudah dijawab dengan excellent by mr Bozhart :cheers2:
> 
> danar, gathering ya? coba di atur di gado2, yg urusin gathering biasa nya nickname jrot.
> 
> ....kalo gw sih target nya taun ini SSC Indonesia harus punya forum sendiri di main forum...lepas dari ASF.
> 
> Cheers


Pertimbangan/alasannya apa dave?? Apa memang lebih "menguntungkan" kalo SSCI terpisah dari ASF?


----------



## Ocean One

David-80 said:


> ^^ sudah dijawab dengan excellent by mr Bozhart :cheers2:
> 
> danar, gathering ya? coba di atur di gado2, yg urusin gathering biasa nya nickname jrot.
> 
> ....kalo gw sih target nya taun ini SSC Indonesia harus punya forum sendiri di main forum...lepas dari ASF.
> 
> Cheers


Memang target sampai berapa jumlah postingannya baru bisa lepas dari ASF untuk bisa punya forum sendiri kayak philipine?:nuts:
Saya hitung2 sudah sekitar 253.418 posting untuk thread forum. Kalau ditambah dengan thread starter jadi 375.648 postingan.
Kayaknya sudah bisa lepas tuh dari ASF, india aja cuma 330.962 posting.:lol::lol::lol:
Atau mungkin ada syarat lainnya om mode???


----------



## paradyto

he he he there is a number of sub forums around with 200,000++. For now they hold on to these. They'll be up front some day... that the answer..

don't worry... Dave, I'm with You..:cheers:


----------



## David-80

cen, ntar gua edit deh semua, gua lagi ga di indo, ntar pas gua balik ya

ok request udah semua ya...

cheers


----------



## gunny.gunason

hi, saya baru disini...


----------



## eurico

Bang moderator bikin tret poll dari hp gak bisa ya? Kok gak ada pilihan nya, gimana ini?


----------



## Ocean One

Thread MEETING & CONVENTION kok hilang dari The Biz ya mod???:nuts::nuts::nuts:

Pengen posting , nyari2 tapi gak dapat2. Di pindah kemana ya kalau boleh tau??^^


----------



## David-80

eurico kalo HP gua kurang tau, mungkin kalo pake browsing safari Iphone bisa kali

ocean, hah masa sih? kok aneh bener...bntr2

cheers


----------



## Ocean One

^^
Sudah ketemu om mod. Tapi kok jadi di Infrastruktur ya??? Perasaan kemarin2 di The Biz deh, dan kayaknya memang di situ tempat yang tepat.


----------



## OPTX

David-80 said:


> nick spider_70 udah dibanned.
> 
> Ip dia kalo mau tau adalah
> 
> 118.96.132.14 ID Indonesia 04 Jakarta Raya Jakarta
> 
> dari jakarta, bang gant, tolong dong IP itu di block dari telkom. bisa kan? saya mau IP block kasian user speedy laen yg di jakarta.
> 
> Ok back to topic guys. Thanks
> 
> cheers


Nomer IP itu meski disebutkan gari Jakarta, belum tentu dari Jakarta. Bisa jadi dari daerah lain seperti Jawa Timur, Jawa barat atau mungkin Sumatra.
Bisa jadi malah penggunanya ada di luar Indonesia.

Setiap nomer IP dan bila komputer yang bersangkutan hidup, ada kemungkinan bisa digunakan sebagai proxy. Proxy biasanya digunakan untuk menyembuyikan nomer IP yang bersangkutan. Caranya tidak akan aku bahas di sini.

Jadi harus hati-hati jika menunjukkan nomer IP, terutama jika milik sendiri.

۞​


----------



## Balaputradewa

^^ kalo di kantor, Bala sih tergantung jaringan, kalo ad gangguan suka pindah2 server..kadang ambil Medan, mo buka fb ganti ke Palembang, eh diblokir coba pake Balikpapan


----------



## David-80

Itu ip block nya ngarah ke NS jakarta, so kl ip block nya udah di jakarta pasti di jakarta, proxy beda lagi. Dan di resolve itu ke asti.net, astinet itu isp dedicated untuk jaringan FO.

Kl ip block nya surabaya beda lagi, pasti ngarah nya ke ns surabaya. Cmiiw

cheers


----------



## OPTX

▲ Meski di cek nomer IP-nya disebutkan di Jakarta, pemiliknya belum tentu di Jakarta. Mungkin di Bandung atau Semarang atau mungkin Malang.

Coba kalau bang David lagi di Semarang, pergi ke warnet lalu cek nomer IP nya, mungkin akan disebutkan di Jakarta. Meski warnet itu tidak pakai proxy.

Cara paling mudah untuk menyembuyikan nomer IP adalah dengan menggunakan Web Proxy. Ini tidak sama dengan IP Proxy.
Skyscrapercity ini bisa diakses dengan Web Proxy, tapi tidak bisa login dengan web proxy.

Untuk IP proxy aku tidak begitu paham betul meski aku sering pakai. Tapi aku pernah diberitahu seorang hacker kalau setiap komputer yang hidup dan memiliki IP sendiri, ada kemungkinan bisa digunakan sebagai Proxy Server oleh orang lain tanpa diketahui oleh pemiliknya.

*☺​*


----------



## David-80

Yup kalo proxy memang bisa untuk third party, tapi kalo yang ini im sure bukan proxy karena pas gua version kena windows xp, so dugaan gua karena dia pake asti net so ini kalo ga warnet yah kantor, ip dia ada 10 dengan ip block yang sama. 

Coba bro optx pake program geo-ip map itu dia ketauan ip itu dimana udah pnh test waktu pake speedy di jkt smg trus di sby dgn isp yg sama. Hasilnya ketauan kok

thx ya optx

Cheers


----------



## laba-laba

kalau IP block tidak terlalu menyesaikan masalah.

Jadi benarnya itu moderator yang bekerja extra menghandle para2 perusuh. Yang di bantu pendeteksinya oleh member2 lainnya...


----------



## David-80

paling ga, shock therapy dikit lah, biar dia cari warnet lain, yg agak jauhan.

kalo di DALnet udah gua Akill tuh dulu  sayang bukan CSOP 

cheers


----------



## noe2009

ada operator yang IP nya se Sumatera sampai Jawa bagian barat hingga tengah IPnya sama persis, jarang berubah dalam beberapa bulan, kalau berubah pun cuma beda 1 hingga 2 digit. Kalau dilacak kota yang keluar: Jakarta, padahal orang itu lagi ol di Semarang, Palembang, Solo, dll. Baru berubah sedikit kalau ke Surabaya, nama kota yang muncul: Surabaya. (tanpa mengutak-atik proxy). Jadi ganti kartu, ganti hp, ganti komputer/notebook, pindah kota dalam area yang sama seperti yang disebutkan diatas IP nya tetap sama. 

lain lagi ceritanya kalau browser ***** turbo diaktifkan :bash:.


----------



## David-80

Speedy skrg udah lumayan sih, location udah pas sama IP nya...walau kadang agak melenceng dikit sampe ke makassar...:bash:

cheers


----------



## Dazon

mod thread bogor ada 2 nih... gimana jadinya?

apa yang ini di lock? soalnya yang terdahulu belum 700 post.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1054015


----------



## David-80

Gua merge deh

cheers


----------



## Sizter85

Mod, thread Balikpapan part 4 http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=989715 sudah 700+,.. 

Saat-nya masuk Archieve, thanks !


----------



## David-80

Done 

cheers


----------



## Ocean One

Thread Jakarta Streetscape >> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=582629&page=36 dah 700+,.. om mod
Thread Adi Soemarmo Solo juga >> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=1522 dah 700+,..
Tread Bakrie Tower >> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=249026&page=38 juga dah 700+,.. 
Thread Central Park, Podomoro City Superblok hampir 1000 >> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=249026&page=38 , gak termasuk yang di sticky kan?


----------



## Dazon

ok thx om momod


----------



## Sizter85

Thanks *Mod* :cheers:


----------



## Ampelio

AceN said:


> Vid, usul nih untuk Other Cities thread. Kan udah banyak yang di sticky tuh, gimana kalo namanya di seragamin smua ?
> 
> misal :
> 
> SOLO | Projects & Developments
> SURABAYA | Projects & Developments
> dll
> 
> kalo skarang kan namanya belang2, ada yang masi pake embel2 'Part 2' gitu jadi kesannya berantakan. Usul doank ya mod..hehe


^^SETUJU *AceN*! biar lebih rapi dan civilized  ...btw kota2 yg di sticky kan dah terkenal dan baynak yang tahu jadi gak perlu ditambah "embel2" yg menurut gw justru mengganggu hno:


----------



## David-80

Ok, work in progress now.

done, untuk yg sticky, segala embel2 telah dihapus. 

rencana nya ntar ada sub forum baru buat projects forum dan nusantara, lagi proses approval dari semua admin. moga2 bisa lebih rapi lagi setelah ada sub-sub forum baru

cheers


----------



## Dazon

^^
thx so much momod... forum jadi tambah rapih dah tambah enak di lihat!!


----------



## dochan

Setuju banget, lebih rapi..

Tapi masih ada yang mengganjal nih om mod..

Tiap kota penulisannya ada yang beda, ada yang pake huruf kapital semua, ada yang ngga; contoh [BATAM] [SOLO] & [Samarinda] [Semarang]. Cuma usul aja, gimana kalo diseragamkan aja.


----------



## David-80

bntr pegel gua, hehe...edit nya manual soalnya, loading nya lama bener

edited : done

kalo masih ada lagi yg kurang tell me, tapi skrg gua ada kondangan dulu mungkin besok kali ya...

cheers


----------



## dochan

Thx mod..


----------



## dochan

BUMN tower, baru sebatas berita apa layak dibikin threadnya? hno:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1086535


----------



## AceN

Ampelio said:


> ^^SETUJU *AceN*! biar lebih rapi dan civilized  ...btw kota2 yg di sticky kan dah terkenal dan baynak yang tahu jadi gak perlu ditambah "embel2" yg menurut gw justru mengganggu hno:





David-80 said:


> Ok, work in progress now.
> 
> done, untuk yg sticky, segala embel2 telah dihapus.
> 
> rencana nya ntar ada sub forum baru buat projects forum dan nusantara, lagi proses approval dari semua admin. moga2 bisa lebih rapi lagi setelah ada sub-sub forum baru
> 
> cheers


Thanks a lod momod  Skarang keliatan lebih rapi & civilised kay:  ..


----------



## rilham2new

Mod, what do you think about this "new" guy
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=582669

His posts sound like our "old" guy. 
He just cracked the spot on Pekanbaru thread yesterday,.


----------



## David-80

Ilham, just ignore the noobs, i will deal with him. Hes trying to put the blame on you.

Cheers


----------



## Dazon

rilham2new said:


> Mod, what do you think about this "new" guy
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=582669
> 
> His posts sound like our "old" guy.
> He just cracked the spot on Pekanbaru thread yesterday,.


Buset sepertinya ada yang mau adu domba. Tapi salut sih sama sifat fanatiknya dengan kota/daerah yang dia puja, sayang kefanatikannya itu disalahgunakan.


----------



## David-80

Hehe lucuuu bener... Kmrn anti solo skrg pro solo... O o siapa dia?

Cheers


----------



## ncon

^^ mod, gmn kalo Bakrie Tower jgn di archive dolo sampe opening trus setelah itu di merge skalian sama Rasuna Epicentrum jd gak ribet gt


----------



## David-80

Ncon, setiap building construction unlimited post kok. 

Cheers


----------



## Dazon

David-80 said:


> Hehe lucuuu bener... Kmrn anti solo skrg pro solo... O o siapa dia?
> 
> Cheers


Ada-ada aja emang :lol: cek Ip nya om.. tapi ini sudah membuktikan SSCindo emang udah besar... :cheers:


----------



## dimasputra

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=695594&page=4
^^
just make "Resedence" into the right one "Residence"..
little but disturbing.. 
many thanks om mod.. :cheers:


----------



## noe2009

Selama saya main di dunia forum baru ketemu orang benar2 pantang menyerah sampai seperti itu.


----------



## Sizter85

Dazon said:


> Buset sepertinya ada yang mau adu domba. Tapi salut sih sama sifat fanatiknya dengan kota/daerah yang dia puja, sayang kefanatikannya itu disalahgunakan.


^^
Again.. itulah saya males-nya _'main2'_ ke Nusantara or project/developments.. selalu sering begini hno:hno:

Lebih nyaman di warteg


----------



## Dazon

waduh lupa nambah Poll lagi: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1089101 
maap2... tolong di tambahin pollnya om momod


----------



## heartstation

Pas buka ssc indonesia gw kaget lho tau2 ada subforum baru 
tapi kok Sumatra sama Kalimantan digabung? Jaraknya kan jauh, time zonenya juga beda. Menurut gw sih bagusnya: Greater Jakarta, Java and Bali, Sumatra, Kalimantan and Sulawesi, Papua and Others (Maluku, Nusa Tenggara). Mungkin bakal jadi lebih efektif. Mungkin loh ya...


----------



## Sizter85

Mod thread ini sdh 700 postingan lebih,.. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=835914

Thanks


----------



## laba-laba

mod tolong posting ini di hapus http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=53566059&postcount=700
iklan dia


----------



## laba-laba

laba-laba said:


> mod tolong posting ini di hapus http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=53566059&postcount=700
> iklan dia


ban account aja om. dia nge jualan dimana2...

thanks


----------



## David-80

gua warning dulu, karena dia ada kemauan untuk diskusi di awal2...kalo masih ignore, langsung gua ban.

thanks infonya bang.

cheers


----------



## Ocean One

^^
Usul buat bang momod neh, tapi maaf seblumnya ya.
Untuk subforum sulawesi, ambon dan papuanya, tolong yang thread SUL-SELnya di munculin lagi dong om!!!

Soalnya kalau ada berita tentang perkembangan kota2 lain di Sul-Sel yang di luar Makassar (misalnya toraja, palopo, pare-pare dan sebagainya) kan bisa di post ke situ, karena gak mungkin dong mau di masukin ke thread Makassar. 
Makasi banyak seblumnya ya mod buat perhatian dan bantuannya, moga2 di kabulin deh.:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## David-80

hah, thread Sul-sel? bentar di cari dulu ya, judulnya thread nya apa?

cheers


----------



## Sony Sjklw

thread ini ngak ada pollnya :bash:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1089789 ditambahin poll ya Mod :cheers:


----------



## Sony Sjklw

David-80 said:


> hah, thread Sul-sel? bentar di cari dulu ya, judulnya thread nya apa?
> 
> cheers


Judul Threadnya: Sulawesi Selatan


----------



## dira

bro & sist, gmana ya bikin poll, susah bgt, banyak message aneh


----------



## senoholic09

mod g bs y urutan thread 'rate ur high rise'-nya disusun berdasar nilai polling, jd br keliatan siapa jawara-nya :cheers:


----------



## David-80

hmm ga bisa itu harus manual... mesti bikin manual thread sendiri yg ngitung polling...kayaknya si yg menang ada 2 , BNI 46 sama Bakrie tower

cheers


----------



## rilham2new

^^ Kantor Departemen Perdagangan itu juga tinggi rate nya ... Menara BCA juga...


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

Mod thread yg ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1086389 diganti aja judulnya jadi "SUMATERA : Office, Apartment, Hotel, and Public Buildings"


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

thnks ya mod


----------



## David-80

no problemo kay:

Cheers


----------



## laba-laba

om, thread [Indonesia] "RUKO", information and images from the project!! http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=145036
ada di project nya jakarta. 
kalau rasanya thread itu bisa berkembang, om pindahin aja ya..

thanks


----------



## rilham2new

Mod ..... Lihat postingan thread orang di atas di Pekanbaru thread

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=589153

POINT-FINGER INSULT banget  .....


----------



## Ocean One

^^
Om mod, tolong dong yang *Thread Sulawesi-Selatan*nya di munculin lagi di Subforum Sulawesi. Soalnya dah berapa kali neh ada brita di luar makassar yang harus di posting.
Mohon di bantu ya mod. Makasi seblumya.:cheers:


----------



## David-80

thread nya gua cari kok ga ketemu ya...bentar2 ya..

cheers


----------



## bharadya

Mas Mod, thread ttg pembangunan Purwokerto dan sekitarnya (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=846768) bagaimana kalo dipindah ke Nusantara aja. Soalnya progresnya bisa dibilang sedikit, dan isinya foto2 ttg keadaan kota itu. Dan, kalo bisa, judulnya diubah jadi "Banyumas dan Sekitarnya", supaya kota2 selain Purwokerto yg masuk eks karesidenan Banyumas (seperti Purbalingga, Cilacap, Banjarnegara, dan Kebumen) bisa masuk di situ.

TS-nya malah jarang aktif lagi. hno:hno:

Makasih banyak.


----------



## AceN

Vid, tolong gantiin nama threadnya dong. Blum selesai ngasi nama, keburu ke klik submit 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1094805

jadi *JAKARTA | Sudirman Business Center | Office | 9 Fl | Pro*

xie2


----------



## Sony Sjklw

Ocean One said:


> ^^
> Om mod, tolong dong yang *Thread Sulawesi-Selatan*nya di munculin lagi di Subforum Sulawesi. Soalnya dah berapa kali neh ada brita di luar makassar yang harus di posting.
> Mohon di bantu ya mod. Makasi seblumya.:cheers:


threadnya ada kok di page 1
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=647675&page=13


----------



## David-80

Oalah...gw nyari nya di archive, jadi itu mau dipindah ke construction apa gimana?

cheers


----------



## Ampelio

REVIEW Tingkat "keramaian" dan "keaktifan" thread Projects & Development:

[Sumatra & Kalimantan] : Tinggi
[Greater Jakarta] : Tinggi
[Java & Bali] :Sedang
[Sulawesi & others] : Rendah

Usul: Bali digabungkan ke Sulawesi & others


----------



## heartstation

Mending kalimantan aja yg digabung ke sulawesi (karena pulaunya bersebelahan). Kalo sumatra sendiri aja kayaknya gak apa2 soalnya lumayan aktif


----------



## dira

^^ :bash:

kayaknya pengacau nya punya banyak id deh:nuts:


----------



## Dazon

ada apa dengan solo? sepertinya ada member yang terkena lag di otaknya


----------



## Ocean One

David-80 said:


> Oalah...gw nyari nya di archive, jadi itu mau dipindah ke construction apa gimana?
> 
> cheers


^^
Gabung di Construction and development aja om mode, di subforum Sulawesi.
Makasi banyak buat bantuannya ya om...:cheers:


----------



## laba-laba

Om David, gimana kalo kita buat thread khusus untuk "Rate our Low Rise Building" ??
buat dari 6 - 11 lantai.


----------



## David-80

Ok, usul di tampung bang, tunggu tanggal main nya aja.

cheers


----------



## David-80

Ocean One said:


> ^^
> Gabung di Construction and development aja om mode, di subforum Sulawesi.
> Makasi banyak buat bantuannya ya om...:cheers:


sementara gua taro di nusantara dulu, nanti kalo banyak construction news baru gua pindahin. just pm me

btw im off for few days, contact Alvin for assistance yah.

cheers


----------



## bharadya

@ bang laba2 & mas david: gimana kalo gedung yg berlantai 6-11 dikategoriin jadi "midrise" aja? Dan yg "lowrise" itu bangunan yg maksimal 5 lantai. Soalnya kalo di Jogja, kebanyakan gedung tingginya segitu. Supaya lebih variatif.


----------



## Ocean One

^^
Baru nemu yang satu ini. >> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=908004&page=2
KENDARI PROJECT AND DEVELOPMENT kok nyasar di Sub Forum Sumatra dan Kalimantan ya om mode??? Kendari kan di Sul-tra.:nuts::nuts::nuts:

Mohon di pindahkan ya, makasi seblumnya om...


----------



## paradyto

Dear Mod,

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=54351405#post54351405
mohon judulnya ditambah dengan "[9]" setelah "Palembang"

dan mohon archived http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=865028
sudah 700+

Terima kasih,
cheers


----------



## Ocean One

Minta tolong dong om mode, ada beberapa postingan di Threa Mall Di Indonesia yang tidak sesuai dengan peruntukan thread. Tolong bantu di delete ya om, thanx b4...:cheers:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1006957&page=2


----------



## paradyto

Mod, untuk thread ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1006957&page=2
jujur, what for? bisa jadi kayak kumpulan berita or klipping.... shopping mall sudah ada, toh bisa di merger..

ntar bisa bermunculan thread Hospital (hanya kumpulan berita), Indonesian Hotel (hanya kumpulan berita) bla bla bla...

thank You,
regards,
-paradyto-


----------



## bharadya

Mas Mod, thread Jogja season kelima (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1044255) udah abis masa tayangnya. Tolong diarsipin ya. 

Matursuwun.


----------



## Sizter85

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=55143049#post55143049

^^
Sudah saatnya masuk archieve mod, thx !


----------



## Ampelio

^^Gw setuju *Paradyto*, thread Mall kalau cuma berita nantinya useless... lagian beritanya skala lokal aja, lebih baik dihapus atau merger


----------



## paradyto

thanx Ampelio, Gw juga merasakan hal yang sama..

keep posting Guys!
Semangat!


----------



## tollfreak

Mod: Boleh tolong dimasukin ke archive:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=825426

Udah 700+posts

thanks :cheers:


----------



## rilham2new

MOD, ada orang stress lagi nih 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=602087


----------



## Sizter85

Mod needs yr help,...Tlg tittle thread berikut http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1109179 diganti menjadi *Panin tower | Balikpapan | Office | 17 floors*

Terima Kasih :cheers:


----------



## David-80

done

yang mall news, gua tunggu dua hari lagi, kalo ocean one ga keberatan, akan gua merge.

Cheers


----------



## David-80

done

yang mall news, gua tunggu dua hari lagi, kalo ocean one ga keberatan, akan gua merge.

Cheers


----------



## AceN

Mod, thread Batavia Perkasa

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=224458

namanya diganti jadi The City Center dong 

Thanks ya


----------



## J4V3L1N

to DAVID - 80,

untuk forum Seasons City kenapa di tutup yah??? Jika alasannya hanya 1-3 orang knp ga di banned aja ID mereka, tetapi kenapa forumnya yg di closed. I don't think you are proffesional with this decision... well.... back to you again to open it or keep it closed... but other people will judge it not only me... I just think of informations updated contributions that I got, I don't care about their personal opinions or comments. I have my own thoughts, if you are wise and think for others please reconsider to open it the forum not just closed because of your power or your dignity as a moderator... ^ ^


----------



## David-80

Why would i open? The thread that had been exclusively "occupied" by those members who doesn't even respected other forumers (hildalexander, VRS, Iforce, Bagak) opinion and even said, "pembuat rusuh" etc....

Nope, it will stay closed. 

But I have suggestion, I heard that your friend Yulz19 has a forum (he told me in his complain), so why dont you guys joined his forum? 

Cheers


----------



## J4V3L1N

So will you close this forum as well if someone purposely not respect others people opinions, don't you considers others... Open your minds Mann...when we call it a forum that means a lot of people will write it their own opinions and everyone has freely opinions to write it... so Why don't you banned the user ID instead of closed the FORUM.... Aren't you intel inside???

Others please write your opinions here?? I don't like MOD who just think they have power that can close the forum without considering others, which more consider to a few irresponsible forummer. Don't be affraid to MOD, they just human like us... hahaha 

Please ban my ID if you unhappy with this complain and not blame this forum by closing it....


----------



## David-80

> So will you close this forum as well if someone purposely not respect others people opinions, don't you considers others... Open your minds Mann...when we call it a forum that means a lot of people will write it their own opinions and everyone has freely opinions to write it...


Is it? then why you people bashing other forumers by saying they are outsider, newbies and not respecting them? can you explain to me why?

This will be my last post and my decision is final. if you still have something to say, you can write on my PM. 



> Aren't you intel inside???


Wrong english, supposed to be, Are you intel inside? Yes I am intel inside, are you the idiot outside? 

Cheers


----------



## paradyto

Mod, mohon archived: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=920904, already 700+

thanx...


----------



## David-80

^^ telat, udah gua archieve hehe..takut keduluan 

cheers


----------



## paradyto

David-80 said:


> ^^ telat, udah gua archieve hehe..takut keduluan
> 
> cheers


thanx David..:cheers:


----------



## paradyto

Mod, minta tolong archived this thread... http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=561605 sudah 700++

Bang Laba-Laba, mohon buat thread barunya..

cheers


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

mod, thread yg ini lupa gua kasih poll option http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1115367 

tambahin poll option ya mod


----------



## bharadya

Mas Mod, ada thread baru nih. Magelang - Purworejo - Kebumen (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1115359). Mungkin lebih baik kalo judulnya diganti jadi: [Central Java] Projects & Developments - Excl. Semarang, Solo, & Purwokerto. 

Supaya cakupan kotanya lebih luas dan ga boros thread kalo ada forumer yg mau bikin thread ttg kota yg lain, bisa masuk di thread itu.

Matur suwun.


----------



## paradyto

Dear Mod,

Mohon bantuannya untuk closed dan archived this thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=811642&page=36

sudah 700+

thanx,
:cheers:


----------



## David-80

done :cheers:

cheers


----------



## hildalexander

Om Mod....

yg ini dah 1.300 lebih 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=651831&page=67


----------



## David-80

untuk building construction emang special mam, kita ga closed lebih dari 1000+ soalnya biar gampang diliat, gedung itu dari 0% ke 100%

cheers


----------



## paradyto

David-80 said:


> done :cheers:
> 
> cheers


Satu lagi ya David... http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=762520&page=36

Many Thanx:cheers:


----------



## David-80

^^ Done, No worries kay:

Cheers


----------



## rilham2new

MOD, check this out
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=612909


----------



## dochan

siap2 ada yang nyampah di tiap thread.. hno:


----------



## David-80

Banning in progress.

cheers


----------



## noe2009

bikin masalah http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=612909


----------



## AceN

Ban him, ban him, ban him, ban him :nocrook:


----------



## sbyctzn

^^
hahaha... Kayak mau demo!
Ikutan juga Ah..
Ban him! Ban him!!


----------



## David-80

Banned

cheers


----------



## noe2009

Pelancong 2 datang tolong cek thread solo project development. 

(post dari operamini tidak bisa beri link)


----------



## eurico

bang david ada pelancong netral 2 tuh tolong ditindak ya postingannya sangat provokatif, tidak bermanner, sangat2 tidak sesuai dengan thread yang ada


----------



## eurico

noe2009 said:


> Pelancong 2 datang tolong cek thread solo project development.
> 
> (post dari operamini tidak bisa beri link)


gak cuman di Solo, Jogja n Semarang juga, apalagi di Solo lebih panjng lagi postingannya, di Semarang forumernya gampang banget terprovokasi ntar seperti pas pelancong netral versi pertama ampe diquote panjang2 n di komenin gak jelas, dihapus aja om David postingan dia juga


----------



## noe2009

^
^Kabarnya dia juga bikin rusuh di fb ya?


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=613657 
ada provokator kelas teri nih mod  
kalo bisa ban ip aja biar nyaho :lol:


----------



## Alvin

Dear all,

I have just submitted my resignation from my position as co-moderator of this forum. It has been a pleasure to see the Indo sub-forum develop into what it is today. 
I leave this job with regret...but unfortuantely other priorities (work, getting married etc.) mean that I have little time to perform my duties as moderator. 

When I first joined as member back in 2002, the Indo forum was not even its own subforum (just a thread within Asia ...). So ..I feel proud to see the forum today. Forumers come and go....but the spirit & passion of Indonesia SSC's members have remained throughout the years. Special mention to David who has done a really great job, and I know he will continue to work to make this forum even better! I think he may need another pair of hands to help him , as the forum is getting bigger and bigger. 

Of course, I will continue to check SSC on a regular basis....old habits die hard 

All the best SSC Indonesia!! Here's my final toast for our forum :cheers:
Alvin


----------



## David-80

Lets all salute Alvin, hes afterall, a pioneer in Indonesia SSC.

Alvin, good luck for your future and congrats for your marriage, go have tons of kids! lol

here is my toast for Alvin :cheers:

Cheers


----------



## eurico

wah selamat ya Moderator Alvin...



noe2009 said:


> ^
> ^Kabarnya dia juga bikin rusuh di fb ya?


fbnya apa eh??


----------



## David-80

Gua lagi incer IP nya, kalo perlu gua samperin tuh rumahnya, bikin capek aja

cheers


----------



## Ocean One

^^
Maaf juga telat neh bos Alvin.

Selamat Menempuh Hidup Baru ya, semoga bahagia dan rukun selalu serta senantiasa bisa menghadirkan Surga Baru dalam rumah tangganya..... Amin.:cheers1:


----------



## ace4

btw siapa yang layak buat diangkat jadi wakil moderator Indonesia SSC yak...?


----------



## hildalexander

sorry agak telat untuk bro Alvin... selamat menempuh hidup baru semoga abadi sampe maut memisahkan.... salam buat nyonya ya


----------



## dochan

SSC error ya? Saya mau buka thread baru tapi kok 1st post nya malah no 4 ya? Threadnya jadi kacau deh.... hno:. Oh ya sebelumnya post saya di sini kok menghilang juga ya :bash:

Duh.. Annoying bgt...


----------



## ace4

btw siapa yang layak buat diangkat jadi wakil moderator Indonesia SSC yak...?


----------



## David-80

belom,sementara cukup gua dulu....ntar kalo kita pindah main forum, baru gua rekrut satu orang atau 2 orang buat bantu gw

cheers


----------



## hildalexander

^^ Om...kandidat buat co-moderator (sekadar usul);

1. Rilham2new
2. Acen
3. Bozhart

secara posting mereka sudah di atas 3 ribu


----------



## David-80

Usul ditampung, tapi posting bukan kriteria utama, yang penting menurut kita 

1. no bad records
2. active 14-15/hari
3. neutral.
4. willing to work as a team. karena nanti kalo udah ke main forum, ada 3 co-moderator

sebenernya, gw udah ada beberapa nama sih yg comes to mind...tapi we'll see lah later. 

btw mam, i sent u sms ya about meeting with CWJ.

cheers


----------



## hildalexander

^^ wokay.... sms sdh dibalas...

kriterianya bagus, setuju.... 

mungkin bisa dibikin polling buat yg ini?


----------



## David-80

kita tunggu nanti mam, setelah SSC indonesia pindah ke halaman depan....kay:

cheers


----------



## bozhart

hildalexander said:


> ^^ Om...kandidat buat co-moderator (sekadar usul);
> 
> 1. Rilham2new
> 2. Acen
> 3. Bozhart


Sorry gw terlalu sibuk utk jadi moderator, tidak tiap hari buka SSC, hanya sempat baca beberapa thread saja.

Juga jangan sampai semua moderator berasal dari kota sama, supaya SSC ini netral


----------



## Ampelio

bozhart said:


> Sorry gw terlalu sibuk utk jadi moderator, tidak tiap hari buka SSC, hanya sempat baca beberapa thread saja.
> 
> Juga jangan sampai semua moderator berasal dari kota sama, supaya SSC ini netral


^^Betul, kombinasi Jawa-Luar Jawa ideal... wah kayak milih pasangan Capres-Cawapres aja  
..._anyway I love to see this SSC Indonesia forum growing better and better from day to day, that's why a set of proper and good hands are needed to ensure this _kay:


----------



## eurico

om ampelio aja yang jadi moderator


----------



## hildalexander

setubuh.... eh setuju, dengan demikian, usul saya menjadi:

1. Ampelio
2. Acen
3. Rilham2new

ada yg lain?


----------



## rilham2new

^^ Ampelio atau AceN aja .... Aku lebih nyaman posisi sekarang.

Aku udah pernah kena Infract,,, signature Violation ... Di Forum Internasional ... Kepanjangan signature .... Sampe 8-10 baris ....


----------



## sayaka

eurico said:


> om ampelio aja yang jadi moderator


setuju....


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

mod, could u change this thread's title into 

BATAM | Batam City Condominium | Apartment | 30 floors | T/O 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1122945


----------



## Ampelio

hildalexander said:


> setubuh.... eh setuju, dengan demikian, usul saya menjadi:
> 
> 1. Ampelio
> 2. Acen
> 3. Rilham2new
> 
> ada yg lain?


^^lho... lho... lho... hno: ...kok malah gw :nuts:???

...sebaiknya diputuskan setelah gathering nasional! gmana?


----------



## hildalexander

kami tadi sudah berbicara dari hati ke hati dan salah satu kandidat kuat adalh Om Ampelio :colgate:


----------



## eurico

Tuh kan om ampel aja... Sebagai pertimbangan yg lain ada om paradyto juga post count nya juga dah banyak kbykan aktif di palembang sih jarang2 merambah ke mana2 tapi patut juga dijadikan pertimbangan.


----------



## Ocean One

^^
Thread Surabaya Sport Center kok malah kelihatan jd kayak Stadion2 Di Indonesia sih? Itu bukannya khusus untuk SSC aja? Sekarang smuanya malah pada upload Pic stadion2 dari berbagai daerah.:bash:

Mohon ditertibkan bang Mod. Kalau perlu di buatkan aja satu Thread khusus untuk menampung pic Stadion2 dari seluruh Indonesia. :banana::banana::banana:

Makasi seblumnya om David.:cheers:


----------



## paradyto

Ocean One said:


> ^^
> Thread Surabaya Sport Center kok malah kelihatan jd kayak Stadion2 Di Indonesia sih? Itu bukannya khusus untuk SSC aja? Sekarang smuanya malah pada upload Pic stadion2 dari berbagai daerah.:bash:
> 
> Mohon ditertibkan bang Mod. Kalau perlu di buatkan aja satu Thread khusus untuk menampung pic Stadion2 dari seluruh Indonesia. :banana::banana::banana:
> 
> Makasi seblumnya om David.:cheers:


Kalau untuk perbandingan, sekali2 nggak masalah... dimonitor kok
Asal jangan "narsis" alias dimana2 fotonya ada... nggak nahan kalau itu foto sampai banyak he he he...

Untuk thread Stadion di Indonesia, silahkan ke http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=928180


----------



## eurico

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1075277&page=36
Bang david thread Solo ke-9 di Nusantara udah 700hal mohon diarsipkan.


----------



## OPTX

Bang David, kayaknya di thread "Which are the 10 top skyline cities in Indonesia? - Part 2" ada member baru yang dilihat dari beberapa postingannya perlu diberi peringatan supaya tidak menjadi perdebatan panjang dan sesuai aturan.

Seperti yang bang David bilang _"pasti akan saya filter kok comment2 yang membanggakan kota nya dengan berlebihan sehingga terkesan menyerang kota lain."_

Ada beberapa hal yang saya khawatirkan kalau dibiarkan, member yang biasa posting foto disitu jadi enggan posting foto skyline kotanya, dan hanya menjadi tempat berdebat dan adu pendapat yang tidak berdasar.
Yang lebih buruk, jika orang gila yang sudah beberapa kali kena banned di forum ini muncul lagi. Saya liat dia juga muncul di beberapa forum dengan data statistiknya yang agak kacau. Ada blog milik temanku tentang kota-kota di Indonesia yang dikacaukan sama dia hno:.

Apa perlu judul thread tsb diubah ?


----------



## David-80

^^ Bro OPTX, nickname nya apa? coba let me detect him. thanks for the info

kayaknya title perlu di edit tapi kita tunggu gimana pendapat thread starter nya, bozhart. untuk sementara saya monitor dulu

cheers


----------



## paradyto

hmmm, Gw rada sedikit risih kalau ada yang pakai kata "GAN", sepertinya budaya forum sebelah rada2 sudah membudaya...

thanx


----------



## hildalexander

^^ Sorry, gw gak gaul... "GAN" itu artinya apa? forum sebelah itu yg mana ya?


----------



## dochan

juraGAN, kaskus


----------



## afril

om mod..thread ini mohon di archive dah lebih 700 post..
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=59413139#post59413139

thx..


----------



## afril

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1161143

^^ momod tlong thread link di atas dihapus, ada human error, sehingga jadi double..h2..

thx..


----------



## Balaputradewa

mod, thread ini ud +700 mohon diarsip utk thread lanjutannya juga ud ada
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=384890&page=36
Thanx


----------



## noe2009

paradyto said:


> hmmm, Gw rada sedikit risih kalau ada yang pakai kata "GAN", sepertinya budaya forum sebelah rada2 sudah membudaya...
> 
> thanx


iya risih.. Kalau sudah gan gan bau2nya cenderung ngejunk/ OOT.. :lol:


----------



## afril

mod, thread ini sudah +700 mohon diarsip 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=918496&page=36

makasih..


----------



## fajarmuhasan

GAN adalah panggilan di forum lain biasanya utk ajang diskusi dan perdebatan.
kalo di SSC kan jarang diskusi kebanyakan share info emang terasa aneh kalo pake panggilan GAN.
Apa yg cocok utk panggilan di SSC?


----------



## paradyto

fajarmuhasan said:


> GAN adalah panggilan di forum lain biasanya utk ajang diskusi dan perdebatan.
> kalo di SSC kan jarang diskusi kebanyakan share info emang terasa aneh kalo pake panggilan GAN.
> Apa yg cocok utk panggilan di SSC?


ada ide nggak?


----------



## Balaputradewa

mod..tolong ditambah menjadi "Pidie" pada thread ini.. thanx ya.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1156407


----------



## Dazon

Sorry om momod, untuk judul2 thread di subforum Greater Jakarta musti banyak di rapihkan lagi, banyak judul thread yang berbeda dengan isi threadnya. thx :cheers:


----------



## David-80

^^^ kasih contoh ntar gua benerin semua. yang judul sama isi ga sama.

pokoknya kalo spot something wrong, give me the thread/post, then i will fix it.

cheers


----------



## Dazon

Sebenernya, cuma Statusnya aja yang musti di gantikan.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=797534&page=2
JAKARTA | K-Link Tower | Office | 26 Fl | Pro = statusnya U/C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=844740&page=8
JAKARTA | Thamrin Executive Residence | Residential | 45 Fl | APP = status U/C


----------



## fajarmuhasan

MOD, di trit Indonesia Banget (gado2) koq tiba2 muncul saling hina antar suka bangsa....tapi sorry gw masih susah cara bikin link-nya
coba tengok aja dech ke trit tsb


----------



## eurico

^^ kalo saya forumer sulawesi sih setuju2 aja kok... He he


----------



## Ocean One

^^ Sy juga setuju om dav klo thread kalimantan di merger ama yg sulawesi n papua. 
Soalnya kalau perhatikan yang sumatra punya, sudah rame banget tuh n selalu update seperti kata chow. Lagian antara kalimantan n sulawesi kan ada banyak kesamaan dan ikatan yang kuat dari orang2nya setahu saya, soalnya banyak juga dari sana yang merupakan pendatang orang2 sulawesi.... CMIIW :cheers:


----------



## David-80

kita tunggu respon forumer kalimantan dulu.

tolong forumer kalimantan respon nya di thread ini.

Cheers


----------



## Sizter85

^^Ok,.. apapun yg terbaik gw 'ngikut' keputusan akhir, mmg yg gw lihat di Sub forum Projects & Development.. Sumatra & Kalimantan aktivitas-nya imbang.. sama2 agresif ! tapi yang di Nusantara.. kyknya masih stabil :cheers:


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

chow said:


> Mod David,,,
> 
> Mau kasih masukan nih
> 
> Baiknya Forum Project and Develompment, subforum 'Sumatra and Kalimantan' dipecah aja, biar Sumatra sendirian, yang Kalimantan di merger dengan forum 'Sulawesi and Papua'.
> 
> Alasannya-> Kalo thread2 di forum 'Sumatra and Kalimantan' lumayan update terus... sedangkan forum 'Sulawesi and Papua' cuma Makassar doank yang update terus, gak ada temannya, Makassar kayak jalan sendirian... kalo kalimantan dimasukin kan forumnya jadi rame, biar balance ama thread Sumatra...
> 
> forum Sumatra biar aja tinggal sendirian, sepertinya dah mampu hidup mandiri
> 
> Thanks be4


Ini ide yang sangat bagus, karena di sub-forum 'Sumatra and Kalimantan' sendiri cuma thread kota2 di Sumatera yang ramai. Paling yg mewakili Kalimantan hanya Balikpapan dan Samarinda saja, selebihnya semua kota2 di Sumatera ....


----------



## senoholic09

David-80 said:


> kita tunggu respon forumer kalimantan dulu.
> 
> tolong forumer kalimantan respon nya di thread ini.
> 
> Cheers


g masalah om mod, bisa langsung di-action :cheers:


----------



## Felix_Bpp

setuju aja dah...
karena gw juga salah satu pengikut dan pembaca setia thread kota2 disulawesi terutama makassar, jadi besok2 gak perlu lagi repot2 klik subforum P&D sulawesi karena udah dimerger dengan kalimantan..


----------



## David-80

Ok kalo begitu, thanks semua atas opini nya. 

Works in progress. kay:

cheers


----------



## OPTX

Bang Mod, thread ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=447263 tolong diganti judulnya

Dari "_Darmo Fashion Walk , Surabaya_" menjadi "_Darmo Festival Walk , Surabaya_"


----------



## David-80

Ok, Kalimantan is now moved in to Sulawesi, Papua and the rest of Indonesia project sub forum.

@OPTX, done!

Cheers


----------



## Comeliness

^^Om Mod setelah digabung kok Pontianak habis Balikpapan? 
Threadnya Pontianak kan baru ada thn 2009 kok lansung jadi urutan kedua. 

Pengennya sih Makassar deretan kedua dong sesudah Balikpapan. 
Kan Balikpapan ada threadnya thn 2005 dan Makassar mulai dari 2007. 
"Sticky" nya sesuai urutan lahirnya thread dunk biar fair.


----------



## David-80

^^ Sticky bukan berdasarkan urutan kok, itu semua berdasarkan post, terakhir post nanti dia atas sendiri

cheers


----------



## Comeliness

David-80 said:


> ^^ Sticky bukan berdasarkan urutan kok, itu semua berdasarkan post, terakhir post nanti dia atas sendiri
> 
> cheers


:doh:Sy jadi malu nih krn kirain berdasarkan urutan. 
Om Mod benar...setelah sy test ternyata memang keatas sendiri. :colgate:
Tadinya sy kirain bila di sticky posisinya nggak berubah. 

Btw, thanks for your prompt response.


----------



## David-80

^^ No worries, kita sama sama belajar disini. kay:


Cheers


----------



## chow

Thread-thread di sub forum Project and Development jadi lebih balance updatenya

thanks mod kay:


----------



## David-80

Guys, saya lagi outside work jadi mungkin bakal offline buat 2-3 hari, tapi dont worry, tetep saya monitor kok, cuman agak jarang aja.

so kalo ada permintaan, thread closed, ganti title, dsb (pokoknya yang berhubungan dengan forum) langsung aja PM saya, karena dari PM langsung direct ke bb jadi bisa langsung saya take action kay:

Cheers


----------



## paradyto

David, ada yang tanya neh: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=518447&page=149

kalau menurut Gw, Dia mau mengundang, yah cukup PM saja

Thanx


----------



## David-80

^^ I agree, walaupun benernya lewat PM juga ga boleh sih, lol tapi ya karena dia kayaknya undangan workshop, ok lah its ok, kalo product or apartemen deh baru dilarang. Kecuali via email dan yang bersangkutan memang tertarik bertanya lewat PM

Cheers


----------



## paradyto

Thanx David^^


----------



## Sizter85

Mod, thread berikut dimasukkan Archieve, PM ke TS atau bagaimana >>  Dallas/Fort Worth Intl. Airport Terminal D  *(location Sub forum WARTEG)*

Thanks


----------



## Dazon

mod.. mungkin untuk thread ini di ganti judul 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1111449&page=2

dari:
JAKARTA | Ciputra Multivision Tower | Office | 20 Fl | APP

menjadi:
JAKARTA | Ciputra Multivision Tower | Office | 20 Fl | *U/C*


----------



## David-80

^^ done 

cheers


----------



## paradyto

Mod,

Mohon closed thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=67003577#post67003577, digabung saja ke thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=578149, sama saja isinya..

Thanx


----------



## Wicak_15

Om mod David aku mau tanya nih, kalo seandainya aku ingin ngepost foto-foto infrastruktur DKI Jakarta, entah drainase sampai flyover dan busway, post di thread mana? 


Thanks


----------



## David-80

kalo drainase dan RTRW di http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=702678&page=14

kalo busway kan kita udah ada thread sendiri di warteg infrastructure. begitu juga dengan flyover/tollway di Indonesia national highway.

kalo mau secara streetscape bisa di http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1088029&page=5

Cheers


----------



## Wicak_15

^^Oke. Thanks a lot ya omkay:


----------



## atmada

mod, kalo mau bikin thread tentang pedestrian way di Indonesia pasnya masuk subforum yg mana ya? Nusantara kah?


----------



## David-80

atmada said:


> mod, kalo mau bikin thread tentang pedestrian way di Indonesia pasnya masuk subforum yg mana ya? Nusantara kah?



gambar2 nya yah? Yup Nusantara. :cheers:

cheers


----------



## atmada

^^ kalo ada berita tentang proyek pedestrian way/trotoar/citywalk gitu masih bisa dimasukin situ juga gak? kan sekarang banyak kota di Indonesia yg gencar2nya bangun..


----------



## David-80

atmada said:


> ^^ kalo ada berita tentang proyek pedestrian way/trotoar/citywalk gitu masih bisa dimasukin situ juga gak? kan sekarang banyak kota di Indonesia yg gencar2nya bangun..


kalo mau ada perkembangan dan berita, berarti di warteg infrastructure, soalnya pedestrian/trotoar/citywalk masih ada hubungan nya sama infra. kay:

cheers


----------



## atmada

Thanks mod ..di Nusantara aja deh..ternyata nyari News P&D-nya susah juga


----------



## paradyto

Om David,

Thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1254903&page=3 isinya sama dengan thread sebelumnya http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=954948.

pertimbangan untuk merger saja ke thread pertama.

thanx,
cheers
​


----------



## Sizter85

^^Sebaiknya confirm ke TS thread tsb terlebih dahulu 

:cheers:


----------



## David-80

^^ no need, karena setelah saya liat, thread itu isinya sama, yang punya samuel saya gabung aja ke thread yang baru.,..karena yg indonesia 59 province itu udah lama inactive

cheers


----------



## Sizter85

^^Ok, klo thread sebelumnya inactive gak masalah seh, tp paling tidak ada announce.. gw cmn pengen hindar kejadian seperti dibawah ini terulang lagi, tp kyknya dah beda kasus :nuts:



Balaputradewa said:


> mod dan siapun itu, mohon dikonfirmasi terlebih dahulu di thread yg bersangkutan jika akan mengarsipkan dan menggabungkan thread. Beri ruang dan kesempatan bagi TS atau member yg aktif dlm thread tsb utk berpendapat sehubungan dg "rencana" tsb. Jika dlm jangka waktu tertentu (misal 2x 24 jam) tdk ada feedback dr TS atau member yg aktif di thread tsb, maka "rencana' dpt dilakukan.
> 
> Seringkali di suatu thread sedang terjadi pembahasan dan dialoq tapi kemudian tiba2 thread tsb hilang ataupun diarsipkan, tanpa pemberitahuan sebelumnya di thread tsb.
> Begitupun bagi member yg jarang ataupun tidak pernah aktif dlm thread tertentu, bila memiliki inisiatif utk mengarsipkan, mengganti nama dan menggabungkan thread, hendaknya juga memberi usulan atau mengonfirmasi terlebih dulu di thread tsb. Bila tidak ada feedback dari TS ataupun member aktif selama waktu tertentu (misal 2x 24 jam), maka member yg bernisiatif tsb dpt mengusulkan ke moderator.
> 
> Demikian dan mohon dipertimbangkan.
> Keep respect n friendly
> 
> Sehubungan dg hal ini Bala menarik dan menghentikan semua foto2 Bala di Bangko dan Kabupaten Merangin. Trims.


cheers :cheers:


----------



## David-80

itu kasusnya Bala beda dengan ini, kalo ini kan udah ada thread yang sama, kenapa ga di MERGE aja? kalo kasusnya bala waktu itu thread udah penuh tapi di request untuk di close diganti dengan thread berikutnya....

its a different case altogether...dan forum Indonesia disini lebih ramah daripada forum2 sebelah...ada yang masih diskusi langsung di closed dan diganti thread berikutnya....:nuts: 

ini adalah aturan yang gua buat sendiri supaya forumer nyaman....tapi bukan aturan dari SSC...aturan itu adalah yaitu konsultasi dulu ke TS sebelum melakukan editing/closing....tapi kalo merge itu bisa tanpa konsultasi...karena untuk mengurangi beban SSC juga dengan banyaknya threads..kan database jadi mubazir...

cheers


----------



## Sizter85

Ok, thanks sebelumnya udah sosialisasi aturan mainnya, jadi mengerti :cheers:

cheers


----------



## paradyto

thanx David

cheers
​


----------



## paradyto

David, ada yang mau buka warung neh di SSCI: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=67561819#post67561819

Thanx yah^^

cheers
​


----------



## Wicak_15

Om mod david, bisa pindahin postingan aku gak?

Dari http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=110748&page=242 

Ke http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1088029&page=5 


Thanks


----------



## Balaputradewa

mod lapor, Bala buat thread baru mengenai kegiatan Festival Keraton Nusantara VII. Ntar kalo kegiatan tsb ud berakhir dan tidak ada update foto atau info dan sebagainya dari forumer, silakan thread tsb di merger ke thread Indonesian Culture, Ethnic and People. Itu-pun kalo mod merasa baiknya di-merger, namun untuk saat ini Bala sengaja membuat thread terpisah karena kegiatan sedang berlangsung dan koleksi foto yg lumayan banyak. Trims


----------



## David-80

Ok bro thanks for your report, really appreciate. kay:

Cheers


----------



## paradyto

^^Gw hanya pengen bilang ke all forumer, kalau punya nickname baru, jangan sampai punya tujuan untuk provokatif, be gentle saja lebih baik kok

Banyak yang sudah Gw dapetin, siapa saja yang punya "nickname" yang baru he he he..

keep posting allkay:

-cheers-
​


----------



## OPTX

Mod,

Thread ini tolong diganti titlenya :
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=283237

Dari "The Adhiwangsa Golfview Residences , Surabaya"
Menjadi "Lenmarc Mall & Adhiwangsa Apartment - Hotel , Surabaya"


----------



## blablanonsense

tumpang tanya, caranya quote berita dari online newsportal gimana yah? terima kasih.


----------



## David-80

^^ tinggal copy paste aja,



> isi berita [./quote] <---titiknya dihilangkan
> 
> sumber berita nya jangan lupa. kay:
> 
> Cheers


----------



## paradyto

Dear Mod,

thread ini salah kamar neh: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=68601853#post68601853
Harusnya masuk ke "Gado-Gado", atau justru merger saja ke http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=305158, karena kalau isinya hanya "Sumatra", banyak juga daerah-daerah di luar Sumatra yang punya logo/design pariwisata sendiri

Thanx Mod,
cheers
​


----------



## sbyctzn

om minta tolong diarsipkan thread ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=734976&page=52
sudah saya buatkan thread sekuelnya, yang lama sudah over limit.
thanks..


----------



## Balaputradewa

-deleted-


----------



## Wicak_15

Bang mod David, aku mau saran nih, bagaimana kalo thread: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=310682 
Dan 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=707230 
Dimergerin saja menjadi judulnya "Plaza Senayan Complex"? Soalnya plaza senayan gak hanya kantor dan mall saja. Mereka lagi bangun Apartment dibelakangnya.


----------



## peseg5

Wicak_15 said:


> Bang mod David, aku mau saran nih, bagaimana kalo thread:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=310682
> Dan
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=707230
> Dimergerin saja menjadi judulnya "Plaza Senayan Complex"? Soalnya plaza senayan gak hanya kantor dan mall saja. Mereka lagi bangun Apartment dibelakangnya.


Namanya distandarkan saja...

JAKARTA | Senayan Square Complex | Mix Use | High Rises |


----------



## Balaputradewa

Balaputradewa said:


> mod lapor, Bala buat thread baru mengenai kegiatan Festival Keraton Nusantara VII. Ntar kalo kegiatan tsb ud berakhir dan tidak ada update foto atau info dan sebagainya dari forumer, silakan thread tsb di merger ke thread Indonesian Culture, Ethnic and People. Itu-pun kalo mod merasa baiknya di-merger, namun untuk saat ini Bala sengaja membuat thread terpisah karena kegiatan sedang berlangsung dan koleksi foto yg lumayan banyak. Trims


Mod, Bala telah selesai posting foto2 FKN VII kemaren, dengan demikian tidak ada lagi foto mengenai FKN VII yang bakal Bala posting. Selanjutnya kembali kpd kebijakan mod dan usulan forumer untuk "kelanjutan" thread tersebut. Trims


----------



## David-80

peseg5 said:


> Namanya distandarkan saja...
> 
> JAKARTA | Senayan Square Complex | Mix Use | High Rises |


Usulan bagus, so I just changed and merged kay: 

@bala, ok, kita tunggu 2-3 bulan ya, kalo memang no activity, nanti saya merge ke thread culture, tapi just curious, nanti ada event seperti itu lagi ga di taun kedepan? kalo ada mending biarin aja jangan dimerge, nanti di isi tentang info2 festival keraton di taun depan?

but additional suggestion welcome, kalo ada yang punya usul lain kay:

cheers


----------



## atmada

mod, kenapa akhir-akhir ini ssc kadang susah diakses ya? terakhir kemaren sore..bukan maintenis kan?


----------



## David-80

^^ pake provider apa bro? soalnya ternyata kemarin juga ga ada pemberitahuan downtime. ini lagi gw tanya ke sysadmin nya. 

cheers


----------



## atmada

speedy..forumer lain kemaren ada juga yg gak bs akses..saya kira isp-nya, abis coba buka site lain ternyata lancarr, ssc aja yg "not found"


----------



## sbyctzn

Betul, tadi pagi waktu saya lembur mulai jam 1 dinihari sampai jam 5 an juga tidak bisa diakses.
Jadi sering banget ya kayaknya troublenya?
Saya pakai GPRS, kadang nyangkut 3G, Kadang tidak.
Operatornya telkomsel via GSM Simpati.


----------



## Ocean One

Kemarin juga saya tiba2 gak bisa akses SSCI om david, padahal dah pake jaringan wifi di s'pore yg kecepatanx sampai 54Mb loh om.. :nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## David-80

^^ wah yang diatas nih bikin ngiler :lol:

Ok. bentar ya lagi nunggu jawaban dari sysadmin nya. kay:

edited 

Ok jawaban dari sysadmin, memang lagi ada trouble sama koneksi server nya...kemarin memang down 2 kali

cheers


----------



## D3Y

^^ oh berarti sama semua ya
kirain koneksi punya gw saja


----------



## hildalexander

^^ btapi anehnya, saya tidak mengalami hambatan.... lancar jaya sentosa seperti laju bis di pantura jawa :colgate:

padahal saya pake speedy....


----------



## bkz010019

kadang emang lancar jaya... tapi kalo datang kumatnya (alias sudah separuh loading tiba2 gak jalan) bisa sampe kesel nunggunya... hehehe


----------



## Ocean One

Mam hilda pas gak OL aja tuh SSCI kumat, coba pas OL, pasti gemes habis deh. Neh aja barusan jam 22.00an kumat lagi buuu...:bash:


----------



## Wicak_15

Om mod David, thread: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=550210 
Belum di lock. 

Thanks


----------



## dochan

provokasi

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=69123489&postcount=2686


----------



## David-80

^^ kayaknya lagi mabok dia....:lol:

cheers


----------



## netsurfe

Mod David,

Tolong thread ini di lock http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=782146,
thread lanjutannya juga udah dibuat.

Thanks


----------



## David-80

^^ done semua, thanks for your help guys

Cheers


----------



## rilham2new

MOD, tolong RENAME thread ini jadi 6+8+12 fl, karena sudah direvisi desainnya. Semua kawasan di kaplingannya juga jatuhnya udah penuh semua ... Dan tidak ada lokasi lagi kayaknya buat meletakkan another 20+20 fl di situ :nuts:

Ini link thread nya
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=1225933


----------



## drie

mod, kalau pakai Flash kok susah buka ssc ya. 1 hari mau besoknya gak mau lagi ?? apa yang salah ya :nuts:


----------



## David-80

^^ pindah provider aja drie, hahaha...i hate telkomsel 

cheers


----------



## eurico

David-80 said:


> ^^ pindah provider aja drie, hahaha...i hate telkomsel
> 
> cheers


Kmrn pake indosat error juga kok hu hu...

Bang mod sepertinya ada udang dibalik bakwan dari TS tret ini

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1283345

Mohon ditindak

Usul juga bang tret ini
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=621449&page=13 dilock saja sepertinya sudah tidak akan lanjut lagi, di lombok saja mereka mengundurkan diri apalagi emaar jakarta towernya 99% yakin gak terbangun daripada nanti byk yg ngangkat lagi tretnya nanyain ini itu


----------



## David-80

^^ sementara gua awasin dulu thread itu, kalo dia masih lanjut ads, i will warn and lock the thread. thanks bro atas info nya

cheers


----------



## sbyctzn

David-80 said:


> ^^ pindah provider aja drie, hahaha...i hate telkomsel
> 
> cheers


hahaha agree! say no to flash.
Tapi soal provider gsm dan sms saya terpaksa pakai telkomsel, keluarga pakai ini semua.
Klo mobile data transfer mungkin patut dicoba 3, murah meriah plus lumayan cepet juga 3G ato GPRS nya untuk kelas low end.


----------



## drie

^^

makasih atas usulan abang - abang semua. tapi bebarapa hari terakhir lancar - lancar aja buka sscnya. jd di liat lagi deh. kalau sampai akhir bulan ini berbuat ulah lagi. aku ucapkan selamat tinggal aja buat Flash


----------



## drie

Mod tolong di archive thread ini. thread Riau udah sampai ke lima soalnya 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=866166&page=36


----------



## Balaputradewa

mod, tolong ada sampah di thread ini, mulai dari posting #151. Gak nyaman banget. Trims.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1265891&page=8


----------



## sbyctzn

Om david, mau tanya.
Memangnya ada sistem yang bisa membuat spam private message ya?
Akhir-akhir ini sering banget dapat inbox pm dari user yang newbie dengan pertanyaan-pertanyaan yang aneh.
Apa ada forumer lain yang mengalaminya?
CMIIW. sory kalau terlihat tidak penting, cuman ingin laporan aja.
Regards.


----------



## David-80

sbyctzn said:


> Om david, mau tanya.
> Memangnya ada sistem yang bisa membuat spam private message ya?
> Akhir-akhir ini sering banget dapat inbox pm dari user yang newbie dengan pertanyaan-pertanyaan yang aneh.
> Apa ada forumer lain yang mengalaminya?
> CMIIW. sory kalau terlihat tidak penting, cuman ingin laporan aja.
> Regards.


bro, kalo nanti ada spam lagi, tolong forward msg nya ke PM, ntar langsung saya ban kalo spam. :cheers:

@Bala, done. 

cheers


----------



## sbyctzn

^^
oke om David, thanks...
buat info juga kalau ada forumer lain yang mungkin kena PM spammer juga, langsung lapor aja atau forward messagenya ke Om David, kuatir klo ada forumer lain yang mengalami seperti saya tapi dikira itu PM biasa.


----------



## drie

Mod kok salah archive ??? yang ini loh mod http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=912678. 

bukan yang ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1295335


----------



## David-80

^^btw drie, untuk selanjutnya, kalo mau renew selanjutnya, confirm TS dulu ya, ntar rules nya gua bikin disini mulai senen

ok, sorry tadi kirain ada double thread. kay:

cheers


----------



## drie

Oke mod


----------



## David-80

^^LOL, gua baru nyadar yang bikin thread bukan drie tapi Ilham, pardon me.

Anyway, please read the announcement about thread starter, jika ada inputs, feel free ya untuk memberikan opini. semua masih dalam tahap pengenalan dulu.

kenapa aturan ini dibuat, karena sudah banyak kejadian rebutan Thread waktu dulu dan takutnya akan terjadi lagi di kedepan nya.

Cheers


----------



## sbyctzn

Om, ada provokasi....
Disini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=70476593&postcount=9249

pelakunya
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=769337


----------



## David-80

^^ deleted and warning sent.

Cheers


----------



## Balaputradewa

mod, thread Bandar Lampung jadi kacau, mohon dirapikan ya mod, sebaiknya dihapus aja postingan dari #131 sd. #143, sudah di repost juga di thread Provinsi Lampung. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1133409&page=7


----------



## David-80

Guys,

Please Welcome Blue_Sky

Sekarang blue sky akan menjadi co-mod saya untuk membantu menjaga forum kita, jika membutuhkan bantuan di forum ini, silahkan langsung aja ke doi.

sekali lagi, congratulation bluesky dan selamat menjalan kan tugasnya kay:

Cheers


----------



## Balaputradewa

^^ selamat menjalankan tugas buat moderator baru kita Blue_Sky


----------



## Blue_Sky

Thanks David-80 and Balaputradewa

Cheers to all :cheers:


----------



## Sizter85

^^Wow *"duet david"*  _Congrats buat kalian berdua,.. _:banana:


----------



## paradyto

kay: selamat bertugas Blue^^ keep the spirits of SSCI!
​


----------



## sbyctzn

Wow wakil moderator baru yah...
Congratz buat blue_sky...

Trus om david tugasnya jadi ngapain?
Apa semua request ke om david bluesky atau bisa juga ke om david...?
Atau memang ada bagi2 tgs? CMIIW


----------



## David-80

^^ sapa aja..kalo memang ada problem atau masalah. Langsung aja post disini, or PM ke kita2. kay:

cheers


----------



## hildalexander

^^ wow mantap... Dua D era milenium... 

*kalo dulu Dua D-nya itu Deddy Dukun dan Dian Pramana Putra... tp yg sekarang gak pake Dukun kan? :colgate:

Selamat menjalankan tugas dengan baik dan SSCI jadi tambah rapi, tertib dan kalo bisa lebih disegani


----------



## Blue_Sky

Thanks all :cheers:
Feel free to PM both of us kay:

Ayo kita makan2 opcorn: :eat:


----------



## dochan

selamat Blue_Sky, usernamenya udah di-*bold italic*.


----------



## senoholic09

Mantabbb,,congrats dave-win,,jgn lupa tgl 24 ntar


----------



## ace4

selamat buat Blue_Sky yang sekarang username nya udah dicetak tebal...

:banana::banana2:

semoga bisa menjaga ketentraman dan ketertiban di SkyscraperCity Indonesia ini...:cheer:


----------



## Blue_Sky

Thanks all :cheers:
Mari kita jaga bersama forum tercinta kita ini
For fast response pengaduan silahkan PM gue aja

:eat:


----------



## paradyto

^^hari ini, Gw lihat hampir di 5 thread dipenuhi dengan "foto" yang sama
menakjubkan!!
​


----------



## Blue_Sky

Haha...
Iya kalau thread dari kalimantan dan sulawesi memang sering saya kunjungi dan taruh komen. David-80 akhirnya bisa konsen mengurus thread pulau jawa dan sumatera

:eat:


----------



## netsurfe

Congratz *Blue_Sky*
Selamat bertugas


----------



## daroe_909

selamat tuk blue_sky yg dah 'dilantik' jadi moderator mendampingi David-80 

n sekalian ni minta tolong arsipkan thread Samarinda di Nusantara..
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1120825

TQ


----------



## Blue_Sky

^^

Silahkan dibuat dulu thread Samarinda part V nya
Jika sudah ada, yang sekarang akan saya gembok


----------



## eurico

wah ada moderator baru, selamat ya bro Blue_sky!


----------



## Wicak_15

Mr.Mod, bisa di perbaiki sedikit gak titlenya?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=70692235#post70692235 
Cuma minta tolong hilangin titiknya saja. 

Thanks


----------



## Sizter85

^^Bukannya seharusnya thread itu masuk di *P&D* ya,.. :cheers:


----------



## Wicak_15

^^Not really. Soalnya ini thread masuk kategori infrastruktur kota. Cuma aku melihat nih proyek bakal besar. Jadi aku buat thread sendiri.


----------



## daroe_909

Blue_Sky said:


> ^^
> 
> Silahkan dibuat dulu thread Samarinda part V nya
> Jika sudah ada, yang sekarang akan saya gembok


sudah dibuat,,,


----------



## Blue_Sky

Sizter85 said:


> ^^Bukannya seharusnya thread itu masuk di *P&D* ya,.. :cheers:





Wicak_15 said:


> ^^Not really. Soalnya ini thread masuk kategori infrastruktur kota. Cuma aku melihat nih proyek bakal besar. Jadi aku buat thread sendiri.


Let me and David-80 discuss bentar untuk thread ini. Soalnya memang thread ini berbau proyek yang seharusnya masuk Project & Development namun juga punya sisi infrastruktur dalam skala besar sehingga patut dipertimbangkan untuk keluar dari thread Indonesia Highway



daroe_909 said:


> sudah dibuat,,,


Done :eat:


----------



## Wicak_15

Mr.Mod, sebenarnya forumers ini dari mana? 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=464562 
Soalnya ada provokasi di thread Malaysia. Pelakunya forumers ini. 
TKP: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=954444&page=22 
Kayaknya thread Malaysia banyak provokasi oleh forumers kita.


----------



## D3Y

hoho..selamat buat mod baru Blue_Sky yang sekarang namanya dicetak tebel :cheers:
mau nanya sama mod berdua, tentang judul thread Trans Studio Bandung, apakah selama progress berlangsung perlu di ganti ?
tujuan gw nantinya thread itu akan terus kepake dan lanjut bila progressnya sudah selesai dan bisa dipindah ke forum nusantara.


----------



## David-80

^^ gitu aja gak papa, udah bener kok. kay:

cheers


----------



## D3Y

^^@ mod david , matur nuwun .. jadi gw gak perlu usul minta diganti :cheers:

@ Wicak 15, postingan dia masih bersifat wajar kalo menurut gw, reaksi dari postingan lain yang kurang simpatik. mungkin hanya perlu sedikit peringatan saja agar dia jangan cepet terpancing emosi, apalagi itu forum negara lain.


----------



## Sizter85

Mod, apakah thread ini >> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=928180 juga diperbolehkan berisi berita2 and render, ttg stadion2 yg masi dlm progress :naughty:


----------



## David-80

^^ Karena gw thread starternya  dan udah diganti titlenya, rendering, berita, silahkan diposting disitu kay:

Cheers


----------



## bozhart

kaget lihat nama Blue_Sky sudah di-bold dan italicized di thread lain .... akhirnya sudah di-approved setelah lamaaa sekali ditunggu2 

Selamat bertugas *Blue_Sky* :cheers:


----------



## Sizter85

*Mod*, sebaiknya thread ini akan diapakan ? karena maskapai ybs telah *berhenti beroperasi sejak Juni 2010* kemarin, dan *Direktorat Jenderal Perhubungan Udara pun telah mencabut izin rute2 maskapai tsb per 14 January 2011 kemarin*, Thanks ?!

:cheers:


----------



## Blue_Sky

Thanks info nya siz
Gw gembok dulu untuk sementara

:cheers:


----------



## nick_1212

mod, tolong di arsipkan
TS-nya udah bikin thread lanjutannya
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1151547&page=51


----------



## atmada

thanks mod penjelasannya


----------



## Wicak_15

Om mod David, ada request dari Mam Hilda, thread: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1296389&page=2 
mohon diganti titlenya menjadi "Puri Indah town center". 

Thankskay:


----------



## Sizter85

Mod sebaiknya di gabungkan saja kedua thread ini :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=550413

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=550422


:cheers:


----------



## David-80

^^ done 

cheers


----------



## dochan

Sizter85 signaturenya oke bgt kay:


----------



## Sizter85

*@David-80 :*Thanks Mod, you're doing good kay:

*@Dochan :* Thanks chan, gw kalau lg stress suka nulis aneh2 gtu haha


----------



## v-sun

Mod, apakah thread ini sudah cocok pada tempatnya? kalo belum tolong dipindah kemana atau kalo thread tersebut menyalahi aturan, gak penting, dll. tolong didelete saja. thanks.


----------



## David-80

^^ Yup sudah pada tempatnya kay:

Cheers


----------



## Wicak_15

Om mod David, thread: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=844748 
Bisa diperbaiki titlenya gak? dari "JAKARTA | Sovereign Plaza | Office | 16 Fl | PRO" menjadi "JAKARTA | Sovereign Plaza | Office | 16 Fl | U/C" 

Thanks


----------



## drie

--


----------



## David-80

^^ done, thanks for the report. kay:

cheers


----------



## Sizter85

^^Mod, atas pertimbangan apa di world forum, in *airports & aviation* section. Moderator disana mengambil kebijakan menyatukan thread Indonesian aviation dg negara2 lainnya di regional ASEAN,.. tetapi sebagian negara ASEAN tsb tdk digabung dlm satu thread tsb... ini threadnya >> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1315033

Terus terang jadi males updated di *WF*, karena konsentrasi update jadi tdk terkonsentrasi ke masing2 perkembangan aviasi negara,.. dan discuss jadi campur aduk pastinya nanti
cheers


----------



## paradyto

he he he kemarin Thread Indonesia Aviation digembok, tapi Gw sudah PM TS-nya, sampai ketidaksetujuan Gw juga ada di thread gabungan itu, Gw sama dengan *Siz*kay:

Tapi hari ini gemboknya sudah released, jadi update saja terus *Siz*
Kayaknya mereka masih melihat perkembangan thread yang baru saja dibuat itu


----------



## David-80

^^ udah dibuka lagi kok, kemarin gw sempet berunding sama mereka kay:

guys tolong di bantu bikin aktif thread international2 kita ya, soalnya indonesia aviation, indonesia stadium, indonesia railway aja cuman beberapa yang ngisi dengan updates2. :cheers:

cheers


----------



## fajarmuhasan

mo nanya (entah betul atau gak tempatnya):
moderator yg tertulis dibawah ada 4 yaitu david, blu, dhuwman, dan nihonkitty
itu pembagian tugasnya per negara atau gimana?
bro blu_sky mulai kapan jadi moderator? sorry gak ngikutin perkembangan....


----------



## David-80

David-80 <---asian general discussion forum, Indonesia forum
Blue sky <--- Indonesian forum

yang dua lain nya itu dia mod untuk Asian forum,tapi yang in charge di Indonesia forum adalah saya dan Bluesky.

cheers


----------



## D3Y

MOD...ada wong edan kesasar nih, butuh di karantina
bikin spam di thread kota2 laen 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=791269


----------



## eurico

Moderator ni orang gak ada capeknya, sudah bikin reinkarnasi lagi dan postingannya mengadu domba mohon ditindak
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=791269


----------



## David-80

Yup i am watching him, makanya ini sengaja OL terus siang hari...tadi dia pake Jokowi solo, wong solo...

cheers


----------



## dochan

Mod, orang yang sama lagi, pake nama mirip salah satu username pula

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=72480289&postcount=4462


----------



## David-80

^^ gone again....

Goodness me, ga capek2 ya dia? 

cheers


----------



## Blue_Sky

Some people need to go out and get a life out there hno:


----------



## Wicak_15

Om mod David, thread: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1321279 dan http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=245359
sebaiknya di mergerin saja. Karena temanya sama. 

Thanks


----------



## David-80

^^ done

cheers


----------



## Wicak_15

Om mod David, aku mau tanya nih, kok kadang2 setelah aku posting sesuatu, status jumlah postingannya suka gak nambah? (yg dibawah avatar samping kiri) 

Thanks


----------



## David-80

^^ Gado-Gado sub forum, postingan ga di hitung sementara nusantara, warteg dan prodev forum semua kehitung.

cheers


----------



## Comeliness

David-80 said:


> ^^ oh itu soalnya synchronize nya telat, di ssc kita pake ampir 12 server, dibeda2 lokasi, jadi antara satu server sama satu servernya belom synch, makanya kadang kalo kita refresh udah ada tapi pas kita refresh lagi blom ada post kita. biasanya 5-10 menit baru sync semua
> 
> kalo database error emang tadi ada masalah, tapi skrg udah fix kay:
> 
> cheers


^^Om mod David, apa krn nggak sinkron servernya itukah maka setelah ada tulisan _thank you for logging in..._lalu hilang dan sy harus_ sign in berkali-kali_ krn sering failed. Dulu kalo _sign in_ mulus aja bisa lansung post tapi akhir2 ini udah pegal sign in baru bisa masuk. hno:

Om mod tolong di fix yah sebab udah keseringan spt ini belakangan ini & hari ini termasuk parah hno:, lagi asyik nulis postingan ini eh putus lagi jadi mesti sign ini lagi.


----------



## v-sun

^^mungkin pas sign in musti di klik REMEMBER ME?-nya...dijamin dah online terus


----------



## Comeliness

v-sun said:


> ^^mungkin pas sign in musti di klik REMEMBER ME?-nya...dijamin dah online terus


^^Justru nggak kepengen _klik remember me _krn takut diisengin ama teman2 yg kadang usil.


----------



## v-sun

wew temen2nya pada doyan skyscrapercity....

udah ah biar om Mod yang jelasin


----------



## David-80

^^ Yup, itu karena server nya ada 12 biji, makanya kadang ga sinkron, tapi kemarin memang lagi ada trouble sama salah satu servernya. 

solusi terbaik adalah seperti yang dibilang v-sun, dengan klik remember me. 

tapi harusnya hari ini moga2 udah ga masalah lagi.:cheers:

cheers


----------



## Comeliness

David-80 said:


> ^^ Yup, itu karena server nya ada 12 biji, makanya kadang ga sinkron, tapi kemarin memang lagi ada trouble sama salah satu servernya.
> 
> solusi terbaik adalah seperti yang dibilang v-sun, dengan klik remember me.
> 
> tapi harusnya hari ini moga2 udah ga masalah lagi.:cheers:
> 
> cheers


^^Thanks for your reply. :colgate:
I guess the twelve servers might be based on SSC location, and the server that was having a problem was probably the one that served the location where I live. 

Actually, SSC apologized months ago because its server was down for more than five hours on several occasions. During that time it kept me logged out although I was logged in.  That means clicking "remember me" would not help when the server has a problem. I'm glad it is fixed for now. :cheers1:


----------



## David-80

^^ Oh during that time, i cannot even accessed the site, because all of the servers were being upgraded (not exactly down), therefore, clicking "remember me" would have no affect :lol:


cheers


----------



## Wicak_15

Om mod David, sorry ini agak ribet. Bagaimana kalo thread: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=244928 
Dan 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=554939 
sebaiknya dimerger saja? soalnya temanya sama. Dan thread: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=233613 
Di lock saja. Soalnya ini proyek sudah jadi 3 tahun yg lalu. Dan aku sedikit mempertanyakan nih forumers http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=94967 soalnya dia yg membangunkan thread tua/tidur. Siapa dia sebenarnya? 


Thanks


----------



## drie

mod, sebaiknya thread ini :
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1117487&page=36

dan ini :
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=950230&page=37

di archive aja yah, soalnya kedua Thread itu udah ada lama punya Thread baru


----------



## David-80

^^ done :cheers:

cheers


----------



## nick_1212

mod, gw dapet keluhan dari temen yang pengen join di forum skyscrapercity ini, dia ga bisa registrasi, berulang kali selalu gagal, semua prosedurnya udah betul, katanya email-nya ga bisa, padahal tak ada yang salah dengan emailnya..
gw juga waktu mau register di sini awalnya juga kaya gitu, susah..
pake email yang lain juga gitu hasilnya...

adakah yang salah ya? maklum kurang paham dunia teknologi


----------



## drie

mod, ada yang gelar lapak dagangan nih http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=518447&page=179. post # 3572


----------



## David-80

^^ gone, thanks drie



nick_1212 said:


> mod, gw dapet keluhan dari temen yang pengen join di forum skyscrapercity ini, dia ga bisa registrasi, berulang kali selalu gagal, semua prosedurnya udah betul, katanya email-nya ga bisa, padahal tak ada yang salah dengan emailnya..
> gw juga waktu mau register di sini awalnya juga kaya gitu, susah..
> pake email yang lain juga gitu hasilnya...
> 
> adakah yang salah ya? maklum kurang paham dunia teknologi


bro nick, boleh PM registrasi nick sama email nya?. coba saya bantu kay:

cheers


----------



## drie

mod, sepetinya nih forumer http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=780945 ada niat mengadu domba deh, postingan saya sama sekali tidak ada maksud dan juga tidak ada unsur membanggakan daerah tempat saya berasal, tapi justru dibawa2. tolong sikapnya mod, aku gak mau aja kalau Thread Kupang http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=72932701#post72932701 jadi ajang balas dendam salah seorang forumer karean kecewa dgn tempat ia bertugas dulu. mohon kebijakannya mod.


----------



## paradyto

David and Blue, mohon bantuannya yah, closed thread ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=72967449#post72967449

thanx a lot
-cheers-


----------



## David-80

^^ done

cheers


----------



## drie

mod, sepertinya forumer yang satu ini ada gelagat gak baik nih http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=723781, sepertinya udah mulai merabah persinggungan hubungan antar bangsa.

baca postingannya di thread ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=73092357#post73092357. postingan ke #976, #979 dan #986.
mohon sikapnya mod


----------



## David-80

^^ Thx, I am monitoring the thread.

cheers


----------



## Balaputradewa

mod, thread project Denpasar dan sekitarnya gkada ya? Bala mo posting beberapa progres proyek di Denpasar tp gak ketemu threadnya. Trus utk thread Kota Denpasar di Nusantara apa juga gkada mod? Trims.


----------



## David-80

Denpasar, dimasukin ke sini aja buat project and dev

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=645038&page=19

untuk Nusantara

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=247461&page=17

cheers


----------



## Balaputradewa

^^ oh iya sori mod, kmaren Bala nyarinya di Kalimantan, Sulawesi, Papua and the rest of Indonesia. Trims


----------



## eurico

sekarang kok gambar2 aplotan imageshackus kok gak muncul yah kalo buka ssc lewat pc tapi kalo lewat hape masih bisa dilihat, ada solusi??


----------



## noe2009

eurico said:


> sekarang kok gambar2 aplotan imageshackus kok gak muncul yah kalo buka ssc lewat pc tapi kalo lewat hape masih bisa dilihat, ada solusi??


kalau belum punya account disana daftar dan login nanti gambarnya muncul semua.


----------



## Xdoni

kalo pake flickr gimana ya caranya?


----------



## eurico

noe2009 said:


> kalau belum punya account disana daftar dan login nanti gambarnya muncul semua.


Weleh harus punya akun inageshackus nya, repot amat padahal jarang aplot disitu


----------



## drie

Mod, aku udah mencoba minta izin kepada TS Thread ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1264527 yaitu @b1 untuk mengajukan Nama Thread tersebut diganti dari Nama Thread sebelumnya *[RIAU] Projects and development (exept Pekanbaru and Dumai)* menjadi *[RIAU] Projects & Development (excluding Pekanbaru and Dumai)*

makasih mod


----------



## David-80

^^ done

Btw imageshack.us udah lancar lagi tuh, kemarin kayaknya ada trouble, tapi sejauh ini sih ga ada masalah lagi

cheers


----------



## eurico

Mod sepertinya masih oknum yang sama tapi kali ini postingannya lebih personal lagi seperti ini
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=73539883&postcount=3370


----------



## Sizter85

^^Siapa sh, benar2 mengganggu ? Sampahnya(thread2 aneh barunya) menyebar ke semua Sub forum hno:


----------



## dochan

omg.. personal attack, ada threadnya sendiri http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=73540085#post73540085


----------



## Wicak_15

^^Di thread ini juga ada om. 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=537263&page=41


----------



## dochan

astagfirullah.. ni orang rese amat yah...

lgsg klik ini aja mod, semuanya lgsg kedetect http://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=9953875


----------



## Wicak_15

^^Om mod, these guy are really messed up. Aku udah lihat posting listnya dia. Ada di mana2. Saya khawatir dia terus bikin ulah.


----------



## @b1

Oom david, saya juga baca kalo dia bakal balik lagi dan mengacau stlh dibanned dgn nama baru. Saya baca ini di forum solo projects and development. Ada di halaman paling terakhir.


----------



## drie

^^ banyak tuh yang sejenis dengan forumer baru itu, cuma mungkin gak seceplos dia aja. langsung di Banned aja mod. jangan kasih ampun kay:


----------



## David-80

^^ thx

Nih org bnr2 ganggu acara makan malam gw. Makasih guys info nya

Hes gone. 

Cheers


----------



## D3Y

^^ mod, apa gak bisa tuh diselusuri IP adress yang pernah dipake sama dia buat diblokir selamanya?
mungkin orang yang sama juga, dengan PC Home atau warnet yang sama pula (paling warnet atau jaringan hotspot deket2 rumah atau kostnya)
kalo beneran dia balik lagi ntar ngerepotin terus.


----------



## David-80

^^ Ip dia selalu ganti2....dan dia pake provider yang sebagian besar dipake member disini...kalo saya IP ban, yang ada nanti member2 lain kena juga.....

tuh orang main dari warnet ke warnet...satu2nya cara ya...samperin orangnya...

seriously...i am considering that option : samperin orang nya.

cheers


----------



## D3Y

^^hmm, iya juga sih ya 
kalo disamperin langsung, beuh..option yang super duper merepotkan ya,tapi itu memang cara paling jitu buat nangkep kutu
gw berdo'a aja semoga dia cepet insyaf deh sebelum kena kutuk seluruh member SSCI:cheers:


----------



## hermawan

Nggak perlu disamperin lah mod
Instrumen Banned itu khan cukup efektif
Ini khan forum demokratis, siapapun boleh berpendapat di forum ini, asal sesuai aturan
Tapi kalo seseorang keluar dari rule nya, ya hukumannya dibanned itu tadi. tidak lebih dari itu. 

dan memang menghadapi makhluk seperti ini, kita agak repot sedikit. Tapi nggak papa, itu harga untuk sebuah demokrasi


----------



## David-80

^^ bukan masalah demokratis bro, tapi dia udah seperti itu ampir 3 tahun....enough is enough, dulu juga ada yang seperti ini, sampe di samperin akhirnya dia berhenti (bukan dari Indonesia) sub forum lain...

look, this forum is not democratic, ada kebebasan berpendapat, tapi ada batasan nya....

dan kami sebagai moderator juga ada batasan sabar nya.....tolong di mengerti lah...kalau sampe instrumen banned sudah di lecehkan, ya harus dibawa ke real life. 

cheers


----------



## bozhart

Dulu gw pernah usulkan supaya semua user yg baru register dimasukkan ke kelompok user di bwh pengawasan, artinya post2 dari kelompok ini harus mendapat approval dulu dari moderator sebelum postnya muncul publik di forum. Kalau isi post2nya baik2, usernya baru dikeluarkan dari kelompok pengawasan dan bebas mempost tanpa di-approved dulu. Bisa nggak ya?

Sebelum dibanned dan post2nya dihapus, bagaimana kalau IP2nya dipublikasikan dulu di thread ini? Siapa tahu ada forumer2 lain bisa membantu melacak terutama yg mempunyai IP satu lokasi dgn dia (satu warnet, sekolah, instansi, perusahaan, daerah dsb).


----------



## OPTX

Berganti-ganti IP belum tentu berpindah-pindah warnet. Bisa juga dia menggunakan IP Proxy atau socket atau juga VPN. Ini bisa untuk menyembuyikan IP address yang sebenarnya. Parameter yang diperlukan untuk menggunakan proxy biasanya cuma nomer IP dan port, bisanya port 8080, tapi beberapa ISP menutup akses ke port ini. Tapi biasanya ada port-port lain yang kemungkinan masih bisa digunakan. 
Dengan kata lain satu nomer IP bisa digunakan oleh beberapa orang. 

Coba bang Mod tebak nomor IP posting saya ini.


----------



## D3Y

^^kalo lagi pake rapidshare, sharingmatrix, hotfile dll buat download  gw aja sering ganti ganti IP...pake hide IP easy  
kadang ngambil IP negara2 lain kyk Korsel, Spain, brazil, USA, Netherlands, Germany, Czech etc... tapi seringnya port 3128 atau 8080
, memanipulasi dikit lah biar di approve sama servernya, jadi gw bisa download dari rapidshare dll sampe 3 paralel lebih dalam waktu bersamaan dan gak perlu pake waktu lama buat menunggu biarpun bukan premium member
hehe..sorry OOT

tapi gw masih yakin dia itu user yang masih gaptek soal memanipulasi IP, jadi masih bisa diselusuri keberadaannya


----------



## David-80

OPTX said:


> Berganti-ganti IP belum tentu berpindah-pindah warnet. Bisa juga dia menggunakan IP Proxy atau socket atau juga VPN. Ini bisa untuk menyembuyikan IP address yang sebenarnya. Parameter yang diperlukan untuk menggunakan proxy biasanya cuma nomer IP dan port, bisanya port 8080, tapi beberapa ISP menutup akses ke port ini. Tapi biasanya ada port-port lain yang kemungkinan masih bisa digunakan.
> Dengan kata lain satu nomer IP bisa digunakan oleh beberapa orang.
> 
> Coba bang Mod tebak nomor IP posting saya ini.


kita ada proxy check.... dan sudah di check sama sysadmin..IP2 dia bukan proxy...tapi IP ISP...-> telkom.net 



> Dulu gw pernah usulkan supaya semua user yg baru register dimasukkan ke kelompok user di bwh pengawasan, artinya post2 dari kelompok ini harus mendapat approval dulu dari moderator sebelum postnya muncul publik di forum. Kalau isi post2nya baik2, usernya baru dikeluarkan dari kelompok pengawasan dan bebas mempost tanpa di-approved dulu. Bisa nggak ya?


sudah pernah dilakukan, yang ada kita di komplain karena banyak user baru ga bisa post, tapi tetap kita pake, ternyata malah bikin server sering crash. akhirnya dilepas.

untuk meng publish IP, kami sebagai moderator tidak bisa lagi mempublish IP yang bersangkutan di Publik, hanya staff saja yang bisa. (SSC rules)

cheers


----------



## Sizter85

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1168611

^^Mod, mohon diarsipkan, sudah ada lanjutan threadnya, Terima kasih !


----------



## Wicak_15

Om mod David, aku mau bertanya, seandainya aku punya 15 atau lebih foto-foto, sebaiknya sekali posting saja atau lebih dari 1 postingan? 


Thanks


----------



## laba-laba

satu obyek jgn terlalu banyak poto2nya yang sama. Mewakili aja. Kalau ada dibahasannya beda, bisa fotonya berbeda2...


----------



## Blue_Sky

@wicak
Lebih baik dipecah dibeberapa ponstingan aja, membantu teman2 kita yang koneksi internetnya agak lambat. Jika dipecah dibeberapa postingan bisa lebih cepat nge-load nya


----------



## paradyto

Blue & David,

Just looking up for these thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=73976625#post73976625, mungkin bisa gabung ke: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=465469, sama saja kok

thanx and cheers


----------



## Blue_Sky

Done, thanks info nya

:cheers:


----------



## dochan

Selamat buat SSC Indonesia yang sudah mencapai posting ke 400.000 :applause:


----------



## unity

^^
Tinggal berapa lagi biar bisa lepas dari regional Asia?


----------



## Dazon

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1177885

mod ini beneran 12 lantai? coba cek manual deh


----------



## Blue_Sky

^^

Sebenernya bangunan itu 11 lantai + 1 basement
Dimana 7 lantai untuk hotel dan 5 lantai (termasuk basement) dipergunakan sbg shopping mall

==================

Senin, 31 Agustus 2009 , 08:40:00
Semua Serba 9
Pembukaan e-Walk Gandeng 3 Artis Tenar

...

Gedungnya memiliki total 12 lantai. Di mana tujuh lantai teratas adalah oleh hotel bintang lima, yakni Grand Jatra Hotel dengan 200 unit kamar. Sementara 5 lantai di bawahnya akan diisi berbagai anchor tenant (rekanan besar) yang bergabung di e-Walk, antara lain; Foodmart, Cinema XXI dilengkapi dengan lima studio, OPCO/Score!, Funstation, Dunkin Donuts, Daily Bread, dan Grand Jatra Hotel

...

click here


----------



## arvit

bro newbie SSC yg satu ini ada beberapa pertanyaan..sry kalo salah thread
1. ini SSC kan forum internasional, penasaran gw orang mana yg pertama kali bikin?
2. jakarta / kota indo lainnya pernah msk banner?
3. sistem postingan ssc ada sunat2 (delete) gitu ga?

sekian :colgate:


----------



## David-80

arvit said:


> bro newbie SSC yg satu ini ada beberapa pertanyaan..sry kalo salah thread
> 1. ini SSC kan forum internasional, penasaran gw orang mana yg pertama kali
> bikin?


yang bikin forum Holland Hog bow, yang pegang domain nya Jan.



> 2. jakarta / kota indo lainnya pernah msk banner?


jakarta pernah, surabaya malah belom kayaknya.



> 3. sistem postingan ssc ada sunat2 (delete) gitu ga?
> 
> sekian :colgate:


ada kalo isinya spam/trolling

cheers


----------



## unity

Mod, thread ini...
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1346071
Tolong judulnya diganti jadi " [Indonesia Retail *and Beverages* | News & Issues] '', dong...
Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Sizter85

Mod thread ini tolong di arsipkan, sudah ada thread lanjutannya, Trimz


----------



## dira

David-80 said:


> jakarta pernah, surabaya malah belom kayaknya.
> 
> cheers


om momod,maap OOT kayaknya suabaya udah pernah, gerbangnya citraland surabaya, pernah di post sama paradyto


----------



## Blue_Sky

^^

Iya bener, seingat saya juga pernah jadi banner tuh gerbang citraland surabaya


----------



## David-80

^^ oh iya thanks dira, ada yang mau bikin banner surabaya lagi? atau kota2 lain nya? kay:

cheers


----------



## paradyto

dira said:


> om momod,maap OOT kayaknya suabaya udah pernah, gerbangnya citraland surabaya, pernah di post sama paradyto


^^iya bener, pernah naik bannernya, Banner Palembang sudah 3 kali dan Balikpapan 1 kali.. Ada yang mau buat banner lagi nggak??


----------



## v-sun

^^syarat pengen dibuatin banner gimana?


----------



## arvit

om momod, dibagian mana aja ya yg "post doesn't count"??


v-sun said:


> ^^syarat pengen dibuatin banner gimana?


yg jelas harus bagus


----------



## Blue_Sky

^^

Jika post di bagian skybazaar, dalam hal ini section Gado-Gado tidak akan dihitung postingannya


----------



## drie

Cuma ngasih saran aja Mod, sebaiknya Thread ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1285793 di Merger aja dgn Thread ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1218247&page=42


----------



## Blue_Sky

^^

I agree. Done :cheers:


----------



## unity

unity said:


> Mod, thread ini...
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1346071
> Tolong judulnya diganti jadi " [Indonesia Retail *and Beverages* | News & Issues] '', dong...
> Thanks a lot!!


Mod, request saya belum direspon nih...
Ditolak ato diterima?? :dunno:
Biar threadnya tidak cuman buat barang aja, tapi retail makanan juga bisa dimasukkan...:cheers:


----------



## Blue_Sky

Sudah dilakukan dari kemarin kok

:cheers:


----------



## unity

^^
Ohhh...
Makasih banget Mods...:cheers:
Kayaknya minus gw nambah nih...


----------



## Sizter85

-edited-


----------



## Blue_Sky

^^

Kenapa siz?


----------



## D3Y

mod buat thread ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=851956
apa gak sebaiknya namanya diseragamin sama thread2 dari propinsi lain
misalnya *West Java Construction & Development*
sekedar usul


----------



## v-sun

om Mod, tolong arsipkan thread ini.... http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=895632 ,

thanks!


----------



## v-sun

-DP-


----------



## Blue_Sky

^^

Done! Thanks

:cheers:


----------



## v-sun

D3Y said:


> mod buat thread ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=851956
> apa gak sebaiknya namanya diseragamin sama thread2 dari propinsi lain
> misalnya *West Java Construction & Development*
> sekedar usul


setuju, dan sebaiknya thread

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=875090

dan

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=875192

dimerge saja ke thread yang D3Y maksud.
terimakasih, maaf merepotkan.


----------



## dimasputra

I posted it on March 23rd, 2011 @ Rate Our High Rise Rules thread. 



dimasputra said:


> mod, tolong dan maaf ya.. v^.^
> 1. please kasih polling di thread Menara Mandiri, Surabaya.. sorry kelupaan
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1346199
> 
> 2. please revisi jumlah lantai Sheraton Towers, Surabaya jadi *2 x 28 Floors*..
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1346217
> 
> ^^ makasih banyak mod.


^^ please respond.  thankyou mod. :cheers:

dan please, tolong diganti nama thread ini *UC Barkeley* menjadi *UC Berkeley*.. makasih bang mod. 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1346237


----------



## Wicak_15

Om mod, thread: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1300927 
ada sedikit pembenahan title, dari "Jakarta fly over project (JLNT)" menjadi "*Jakarta elevated road project (JLNT)"*. Soalnya aku baru nyadar kalo proyek yg dibangun berbentuk jalan layang. 


Thanks


----------



## D3Y

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1294039

tolong diarsipkan, gw udah bikin part 5-nya. thank's berat mod, dan sorry gw telat lapornya :nocrook:


----------



## yudibali2008

mod, bisa tolong pindahkan thread ini ke Warteg - Infrastructure

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1372315

sptnya kurang pas ditaruh di thread Project & Development. Trims Mod


----------



## yudibali2008

mod, bisa tolong pindahkan thread ini ke Warteg - Infrastructure

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1372315

sptnya kurang pas ditaruh di thread Project & Development. Trims Mod


----------



## yudibali2008

Mod, bisa di arsip juga thread ini? http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=77143601#post77143601

thread utk lanjutannya sudah saya buatkan...terima kasih mod


----------



## Blue_Sky

@yudi

Done! Both of it


----------



## yudibali2008

^^

thank you Mod.....really appreciated kay:


----------



## yudibali2008

mod, apa sebaiknya thread ini di Nusantara aja yah? saya liat banyak photo2 keindahan alam dan panorama......

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1259833

mohon pencerahannya....thanks


----------



## Blue_Sky

dimasputra said:


> I posted it on March 23rd, 2011 @ Rate Our High Rise Rules thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ please respond.  thankyou mod. :cheers:
> 
> dan please, tolong diganti nama thread ini *UC Barkeley* menjadi *UC Berkeley*.. makasih bang mod.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1346237


Done :cheers:


----------



## drie

Mod, silahkan Thread ini di Archive : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1218247 , aku udah buat Thread barunya


----------



## drie

Mod, tolong Tambahkan Judul Thread ini : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1373529 , yang sebelumnya _Riau Province - Countdown Vision 2020_ menjadi *Riau Province - Countdown Vision 2020 [ 6th Thread ]*. makasih sebelumnya mod :cheers:


----------



## dasarKAMPUNGAN

Mod, Part.1 dan 3 udah diarsip. tapi kok yg ini belum >>> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1000201


----------



## paradyto

Mod, http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=676500&page=51 mohon arsip yah^^

Thanx a lot..
cheers


----------



## dimasputra

Blue_Sky said:


> Done :cheers:


thankso om mod. :cheers:

tapi yang ini belum.. v^.^

1. please kasih polling di thread Menara Mandiri, Surabaya.. sorry kelupaan
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1346199

2. please revisi jumlah lantai Sheraton Towers, Surabaya jadi 2 x 28 Floors..
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1346217

^^ sorry merepotkan, dan thank you so so so much.


----------



## yudibali2008

peseg5 said:


> Fiuh setelah lebih dari seminggu (CMIIW), akhirnya SSCI muncul juga di browser.
> 
> Apakah ada yg mengalami juga? Terutama yg pake Telkom Speedy (Jakarta Timur)? Sudah seminggu lebih di komp gw situs SSC gak bisa diakses oleh Telkom Speedy.






Dazon said:


> ^^
> coba pancing lewat google... kadang suka begitu.


bro peseg, spt yg bro dazon bilang, saya juga ngalamin 2 hari nggak bisa buka SSCI, search lewat Google dan klik dari sana, baru deh kebuka


----------



## D3Y

^^ SSC gw koq jadi bahasa spanyol ya ? pusing...


----------



## drie

MOD,, mau nanya syarat Thraed - Thread yang ada di Sub - Forum *Projects and Development* untuk menjadi Sticky apa yah Mod ??? :cheers:


----------



## David-80

^^ untuk sticky hanya berlaku buat thread suatu kota yang aktif dan mencapai 1000 post.

pengecualian untuk thread infrastructure project dan ciputra world jakarta 

cheers


----------



## danarstorm

Mod ada forumer yg mengacau lagi niatnya ngadu domba namanya lukas medan seperti biasa d trit solo, solo paragon dan bandung

Sebenernya siapa tu org?? aq curiga salah satu forumer #nomention lama kota #nomention pke id klonengan


----------



## David-80

^^ thanks infonya, yup seperti biasa.hno:

cheers


----------



## D3Y

mod tolong tambahkan polling di thread ini
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1380493
gara2 gak gape bahasa spanyol nih, kok bisa rubah ya ?
thank's before


----------



## drie

^^ Thks, penjelasannya mod. jadi kalau untuk Thread project tentang PROVINSI ( bukan hanya membahsa satu Kota ) gak bisa di Sticky ya Mod ?? 


oh iya Mod,, Thread PEKANBARU | Sudirman City Center | Multi-Use | 6+8+12 fl | U/C sudah bisa di tutup. Soalnya Proyek sendiri sudah selesai. makasih Mod :cheers:


----------



## David-80

^^ done

drie, thread yang sudah selesai, saya ganti dengan status COMPLETED tapi tetep dibuka

cheers


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

david80, bingung niy Aku.. Apa syarat men-delete postingan orang? Di thread SOLO ada beberapa ID yg sukanya OOT dan membanding-bandingkan Solo dgn kota-kota lainnya.. Malah sekarang muncul ID baru, seolah mereka itu orang yg berbeda, tetapi bener-bener OOT di Thread. :bash: Mumet Aku bacanya.. :nuts:


----------



## Blue_Sky

Laporkan saja disini, nanti biar kami delete


----------



## Sizter85

^^Mod adakah yang salah dengan kasus credit, or sejenisnya.. shg tampilan gambar "deleted" at first posted pada thread *"SEPINGGAN INT'L AIRPORT #2"*, bahkan ada sejenis junk or whatever.. hno: yg kurang mengenakkan disana.. tidak adakah filterisasi dr forum ini, utk mengatasi problem tsb.. apa saya harus merubah total kembali tampilan postingan pembuka/awal ? Bilapun harus begitu ya tidak mengapa.. _Thx for advice_

*Sizter,-*


----------



## David-80

^^ ga bisa di filter soalnya kan host pictures beda dengan host forum ini, jalan satu2nya harus di upload ulang ke host gambar yang lain, contoh imageshack.us 

cheers


----------



## drie

Mod,, SSC lagi Eror yah,, kok dari td Pagi sampai sekarang ( 16.36 },, tampilan di komp ku gak ganti - ganti,, di Laptop sama Kompi sama aja tampilannya. ID ak yg bermasalah atau emang SSC nya lagi ada masalah Mod ??  :cheers:


----------



## David-80

drie said:


> Mod,, SSC lagi Eror yah,, kok dari td Pagi sampai sekarang ( 16.36 },, tampilan di komp ku gak ganti - ganti,, di Laptop sama Kompi sama aja tampilannya. ID ak yg bermasalah atau emang SSC nya lagi ada masalah Mod ??  :cheers:


yup td ada masalah database, skrg harusnya udah fix :cheers:

cheers


----------



## Sizter85

^^Terima kasih Mod, Saya sudah edited tampilan thread tsb,.. semoga tidak ada lagi junk2 tidak penting.. dari sekelompok komunitas yg iri hno:

:cheers:


----------



## Wicak_15

Om mod, thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1385248 sebaiknya layak untuk dipertimbangkan. Karena ini bisa saja ada dimanfaatkan oleh orang yg tidak bertanggung jawab dan juga bisa menggangu privasi forumers lain. 


Thanks


----------



## paradyto

Dear Mod, thread ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1386590 ada baiknya dihapus, karena identik dengan thread sebelumnya di RATE OUR HIGH RISE

many thanx,

cheers


----------



## Dazon

^^
setuju.. lagian #1nya gk enak dilihat.


----------



## ssphila

Mods & friends, mohon saran karena masih newbie disini & blm pernah bikin thread. Kl diijinkan sy mo bikin thread khusus license plates/NoPol/Plat Nomor mobil & motor kira2 di gado2 atau warteg ? Mohon pencerahan kl sy tampilkan foto2 plat nopol yg sebagian unik/cantik/mengandung arti tertentu kira2 bolehkah ?


----------



## dochan

mod, permisi, tolong thread ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1283345 dengan ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=81191560#post81191560 di-merge aja dengan nama *B A N D U N G | Gateway Apartment @ Bandung | 2 towers | 16 floors*

Makasih


----------



## v-sun

Mod tolong ubah judul thread ini

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1294339

dari

*Trans Studio Bandung*

menjadi

*B A N D U N G | Trans Studio Theme Park | Trans Hotel - 20 floors | Ibis Hotel - 20 floors*

jangan lupa untuk 'B A N D U N G' nya pake spasi tiap hurufnya.

THANKS!!


----------



## David-80

^^ all done

cheers


----------



## v-sun

aduh Mod, ada yang kelupaan, masih thread yg ini

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1294339

judulnya, dari

*B A N D U N G | Trans Studio Theme Park | Trans Hotel - 20 floors | Ibis Hotel - 20 floors*

tambahin dikit menjadi

*B A N D U N G | Trans Studio Theme Park | Trans Hotel - 20 floors | Ibis Hotel - 20 floors | *new BSM*

untuk 'B A N D U N G' nya pake spasi tiap hurufnya

maaf jadi ngerepotin :master:
THANKS!!


----------



## cyberprince

Om Momod, kalau sebuah project yang udah mau TO / udah TO tapi projectnya masih berjalan (M/E, Interior, Eksterior, dsb) apakah masih bisa dibikinkan thread khususnya? pengennya sih jadi biar lebih fokus update foto2nya di thread tersebut. apakah tidak apa-apa terlambat daripada tidak sama sekali?  rencana ada beberapa yang mau gw bikin thread khususya. InsyaAllah akan terus gw update biar ga tenggelam 

*untuk proyek2nya semua mid-rise diatas 12 lantai & cukup massive untuk ukuran Bandung.


----------



## v-sun

^^ thaks Mod, yg *#1903* sudah diatasi.

ada usulan lagi dari temen2 forumer Bandung, untuk menyeragamkan+merapihkan thread2 Bandung nih.

thread ini 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=858378

pengen diubah nama judulnya, dari

*GEDEBAGE CITY/ KOTA TAMAN BUNGA/ BANDUNG BIGGEST SUPERBLOCK PROJECT*

menjadi

*B A N D U N G | Gedebage City | Kota Taman Bunga | Bandung Biggest Superblock Project*

---------

dan thread ini

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1415516

untuk diubah jumlah lantainya saja, dari *16 floors* menjadi *18 floors*

terima kasih banyak.


----------



## cyberprince

^^ juga thread ini:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=838388

judulnya diubah dari:

*[Bandung] The Edge Superblock - 13 Tower Apartemen, 2 Tower Perkantoran, Modern Traditional Market & Life StyleMall*

menjadi:

*B A N D U N G | The Edge Superblock | 13 Apartment Towers | 2 Office Towers | Modern Traditional Market | Lifestyle Mall*

Biar seragam & rapih  .. terima kasih banyak Om Mod :cheers:


----------



## acull

forumer ini sekarang kemana ya? www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=11848
koq gak pernah online?


----------



## Rakyat Indonesia

David-80 said:


> ^^ all done
> 
> cheers




Saya aslinya Soulmate, terakhir posting di thread Paragon Semarang. Saya kok dibanned tanpa alasan jelas ? saya selalu posting baik. Saya dikasih tahu teman saya ada member Solo berinisial GS tuduh saya kloning. Apa dasar dan buktinya ? kalau tidak ada penjelasan saya bisa laporkan kasus ini ke Jan bahkan kalau perlu saya dikonfrontir langsung dengan GS. Mohon saya jangan dizalimi...

Usul bagaimana kalau thread Jawa dipecah jadi Jabar, Jateng-DIY karena untuk Bandung saja sudah sangat banyak thread gedungnya.


----------



## David-80

^^ Kena ban karena cloning......soulmateku, dewimelayu, MeiHwan shanghai, semua ada di database SSC....

kalo ga terima silahkan PM saya atau Jan 

semua bukti tersimpan di saya, silahkan PM saya kalo anda mau liat buktinya.

cheers


----------



## v-sun

v-sun said:


> ^^ thaks Mod, yg *#1903* sudah diatasi.
> 
> ada usulan lagi dari temen2 forumer Bandung, untuk menyeragamkan+merapihkan thread2 Bandung nih.
> 
> thread ini
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=858378
> 
> pengen diubah nama judulnya, dari
> 
> *GEDEBAGE CITY/ KOTA TAMAN BUNGA/ BANDUNG BIGGEST SUPERBLOCK PROJECT*
> 
> menjadi
> 
> *B A N D U N G | Gedebage City | Kota Taman Bunga | Bandung Biggest Superblock Project*
> 
> ---------
> 
> dan thread ini
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1415516
> 
> untuk diubah jumlah lantainya saja, dari *16 floors* menjadi *18 floors*
> 
> terima kasih banyak.


Mod, yang ini kok belum ditindak lanjuti? hno:...


----------



## David-80

^^ sabar ya bro, saya baru pulang kerja 

all done btw




cyberprince said:


> Om Momod, kalau sebuah project yang udah mau TO / udah TO tapi projectnya masih berjalan (M/E, Interior, Eksterior, dsb) apakah masih bisa dibikinkan thread khususnya? pengennya sih jadi biar lebih fokus update foto2nya di thread tersebut. apakah tidak apa-apa terlambat daripada tidak sama sekali?  rencana ada beberapa yang mau gw bikin thread khususya. InsyaAllah akan terus gw update biar ga tenggelam
> 
> *untuk proyek2nya semua mid-rise diatas 12 lantai & cukup massive untuk ukuran Bandung.


kalo misalnya mau T/O ga masalah, kan masih ada pengerjaan interior dsb. 

cheers


----------



## v-sun

David-80 said:


> ^^ sabar ya bro, saya baru pulang kerja
> 
> all done btw
> 
> 
> 
> cheers


oh, terimakasih om.

habisnya yg request duluan saya /#1905, tapi yg sudah ditindak kok yg request setelah saya (cyberprince) /#1906


----------



## D3Y

mod, cuma ingin tahu aja hal-hal yang jadi syarat2 dibikin sub forum...
berkaca dari subforum greater surabaya yang projectnya gedung2 di atas 40 fl dengan traffic postingan yang lumayan kenceng, apa suatu saat nanti bandung juga layak gak dibikin sub forum tersendiri dengan greater bandung-nya? dengan traffic postingan yang tidak sekencang forum surabaya (karena sedikitnya forumer) dan so far belum ada project gedung di atas 40 fl, tapi proyek hi rise (sampai 30-an Fl) yang masih U/C lumayan juga banyaknya..
soalnya ada usulan dari sebagian forumer, namun gw sendiri masih merasa bandung belum layak sih punya sub forum sendiri dikarenakan reason2 di atas,
tapi semua kembali pada kebijakan bro2 moderator dan administrator di forum ini...
mohon pencerahannya dan terima kasih :cheers:


----------



## David-80

@v-sun, itu tadi halaman ga ke baca bro v-sun, post saya tadi juga mendadak ilang, mungkin ada trouble ama databasenya. but sorted out already kay:

@D3Y, kita akan selalu monitor bro, trafficnya gimana + project , tidak menutup kemungkinan kok akan ada greater bandung juga. dan juga kota2 lain nya.. kan harapan nya suatu saat kita bisa kayak forum Aussie sama US, semua kota2 besar nya punya subforum sendiri di project/developmentkay:

cheers


----------



## D3Y

^^ AMIEN..AMIEN 
setuju mod, thx buat pencerahannya, semoga cepet terrealisasi :cheers:


----------



## acull

aku mau nanya,thread ini www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=177207 ada Part II gak ?


----------



## David-80

^^ sepertinya belum ada yang mulai thread barunya, barusan saya coba cari ga ketemu. silahkan di bikin new thread nya. 

cheers


----------



## ssphila

^^ Itu "Guess What" thread kan ?? Apa bukan yg ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=797616&page=17 Sudah sampai jilid III ?? cmiiw


----------



## David-80

^^ oh iya, lol 

thanks bro ssphila

cheers


----------



## Blue_Sky

^^

Done, both of it :cheers:


----------



## endar

Good Day para Mod2 yang baik, sebelumnya saya berterimakasih atas kesediaan para Mod untuk terus membantu dan share bersama kita semua.
kami (forumer Bandung) sudah mengumpulkan beberapa thread yang harus dirubah namanya, karena ada beberapa kesalahan jumlah lanta, nama dan jumlah tower, maklum rekan2 di forumer bandung sangat "kritis".
bersama ini kami meminta bantuan Mod untuk merubah nama2 thread berikut ini, alasan kami merubah sangat jelas, ada yang menanti tower TO, ada yang menghitung manual jumlah lantai (hehe) bahkan ada yang menghubungi marketing, baik datang, tlp atau email. sehingga kami sangat yakin thread ini harus dirubah supaya tidak membawa ketidak jelasan bagi forumer atau penyimak lain. berikut list thread yang kami ajukan untuk dirubah namanya.

1. B A N D U N G | Trans Studio Theme Park | Trans Hotel - 20 floors | Ibis Hotel - 20 floors | *new BSM
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1294339

Menjadi:
B A N D U N G | Trans Studio Theme Park | Trans Hotel - 20 floors + 4 basements | Ibis Hotel - 22 floors + 4 basements | *new BSM 



2. B A N D U N G | The Suites @ Metro | 3 towers | 20 floors
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1415476

Menjadi:
B A N D U N G | The Suites @ Metro | 5 towers | @ 20 floors + 3 basements



3. B A N D U N G | Sanggar Hurip Apartment | 15 floors
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1415974

Menjadi:
B A N D U N G | Sanggar Hurip Apartment | 2 towers | @ 16 floors



4. B A N D U N G | Festival Citylink | Mall | Harris Hotel - 12 floors | 1 Apartment Tower
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1419246

Menjadi:
B A N D U N G | Festival Citylink Superblock | Mall | Harris Hotel - 12 floors | Convention Hall | Apartment - 13 floors



5. B A N D U N G | Buah Batu Park Apartment | 5 Towers | 1x16Floors | 2x21Floors | 2x2xFloors
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1429588

Menjadi:
B A N D U N G | Buah Batu Park Apartment | 5 Towers | 1x16 Floors | 4x21 Floors



6. B A N D U N G | Grand Royal Panghegar | 20 floors
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1417406

Menjadi:
B A N D U N G | Grand Royal Panghegar Luxury Condotel & Apartment | 20 floors



7. B A N D U N G | Pinewood Apartment | 18 floors
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1416008

Menjadi:
B A N D U N G | Pinewood Apartment | 2 towers | @ 22 floors + 2 basements

atas perhatiannya kami ucapkan terimakasih, harap Maklum.

good day.


----------



## David-80

^^ all done kay:

cheers


----------



## endar

^^ trimakasih bung Mod,, jangan bosan2 ya...


----------



## eurico

for mods sepertinya Bandung dan sekitarnya sudah layak dibuatkan sub forum tersendiri deh, melihat dari jumlah proyek yang sudah dibuatkan threadnya.


----------



## David-80

Eurico, please read my last statement di halaman sebelumnya 




David-80 said:


> ^^ thanks for the suggestion,
> 
> tapi untuk sementara ini disitu dulu aja bro, karena kota lain selain bandung belum se banyak bandung untuk proyek2nya. yang kami takutkan adalah Bandung di pindah maka forum java island and bali akan turun drastis volume trafficnya.
> 
> Oleh sebab itu, sambil menunggu daerah lain se "booming" bandung, maka kami untuk sementara ini tetap memposisikan Bandung di Java island and Bali sampai ada kota lain yang bisa menyamakan traffic forumer bandung. Sebenernya ada Solo dan Semarang, tapi traffic nya masih kecil dibanding Bandung.
> 
> Ok tapi kami tidak menutup mata kok, mungkin beberapa minggu atau bulan lagi, semua keputusan bisa berubah, tergantung situasi dan kondisi kay:
> 
> Cheers





cheers


----------



## energinano88

heyy all i from indonesia....


----------



## paradyto

Dear Mods,

Mohon bantuannya untuk arsip thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=82597695#post82597695, sudah 1000++ post, dan sudah dibuatkan Thread lanjutannya.

Terima kasih banyak,
cheers


----------



## endar

Mod thread ini sudah sampai 1000+ http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=574988
apa lanjut atau bikin baru? thanks mod


----------



## David-80

endar, bikin baru tapi tunggu sampe 24 jam kalo TS belum mulai thread baru, silahkan dilanjutkay:

paradyto, done :cheers:

cheers


----------



## endar

^^ okay Mod.. makasih


----------



## Dazon

^^
sorry nih pak mas.. urang nyaho niat maneh teh alus... but... remember on the supertalls section rule. *Discussions of projects under construction at least 300m/1,000 ft tall*. btw good job.. please put another Jakarta skyscraper project on international skyscraper section http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1720


----------



## endar

^^ oke siap bung, trimakasih, 
tadi saya sudah ngobrol sama mod sana, dan sudah dikasih penjelasan.


----------



## paradyto

^^thanx *David*, and *endar*, langkah yang baik dan sangat membantukay:


----------



## endar

^^ thanks kang paradyto,  tiada yang indah selain memperkenalkan bangsa pada dunia. hehe


----------



## endar

kang moderator,, maaf dari thread bandung banyak merubah, hehe 
untuk thread
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1415982

asalnya 
*B A N D U N G | Gino Ferucci Hotel | 14 floors
*
menjadi 
*B A N D U N G | Gino Ferucci Hotel | 17 floors*

*dapat data dari *
http://www.dutarekayasa.com/HOTEL.htm

isinya sbb
GINO FERRUCI HOTEL

Location : Jln Braga, Bandung

Owner : PT. Kagum Karya Husada

Project description : Area 12850 m2, 17 stories hotel and facilities.

Status : under design

Scope of work : Structural Design

terimakasih mod2 yang baik...


----------



## Blue_Sky

Done


----------



## Wicak_15

Bang mod bisa gak edit title di world forum? masalahnya ada kesalahan title di thread: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1430740 
dari: 
JAKARTA | Ciputra World Jakarta | 256m+ | 45+ fl | 210m+ | 45+ fl | 210m+ | 45+ fl |U/C 
Menjadi: 
JAKARTA | Ciputra World Jakarta | 256m |* 52 fl* | 210m+ | *52 fl* | 210m+ | *52 fl* | U/C 
Soalnya setahu aku, CWJ 52 lantai, all towers. 

Thanks


----------



## David-80

^^ Silahkan contact moderator di section tersebut 

cheers


----------



## eurico

Oh ya sorry mods belum buka halaman sebelumnya ok sudah cukup jelas kok penjelasannya


----------



## David-80

^^ Thanks infonya bro, Yup di merged kay:

Cheers


----------



## yudibali2008

David-80 said:


> bro Yudi, tadi nya juga saya kepikiran untuk merge, tapi karena Jakarta Monorail sendiri proyeknya masih belum jelas kelanjutan nya, untuk sementara thread Jakarta monorail saya tutup dan simpan ke archive, Kalau nanti misalnya proyek dilanjut lagi, akan kami buka dan thread yang baru ini akan kita merged.
> 
> Untuk sementara diskusi di lanjut di thread baru itu, karena cakupan nya tidak hanya sekedar Jakarta monorail, tapi juga untung dan ruginya operasional Monorail, di Indonesia.
> 
> Cheers



Ide bagus mod, thanks utk pencerahannya kay:


----------



## endar

Mod.. trit ini sudah capai 1000Post..
kita lanjut disini atau bikin trit baru yang sejenis..
thanks mod

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1430579&page=50


----------



## David-80

Ok tunggu 1x24 jam ya kalo Acen belum bikin thread baru, baru nanti dilanjut thread baru nya.

Cheers


----------



## Dazon

setelah Bung Endar membuat thread2 proyek supertall di Proposed Supertalls, banyak member dari SEA menghidupkan kembali thread2nya di proposed supertalls.. yeah.. ada yg cembokur sama Indonesia.


----------



## yudibali2008

^^

hehhehe yoi...akhirnya mereka ada yg sibuk2 nih buka2 thread lawas, biar exist lagi :cheers:

btw, thanks Dazon and Endar, utk menghidupkan lagi dan memberikan info2 terkini proyek2 supertalls Jakarta kay:


----------



## Sony Sjklw

Mod, Thread iini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1070851sudah 1000+ sdh saya dibuatkan thread barunya :cheers:


----------



## D3Y

dear mods
trit yang nie http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1430579 silahkan diarsipkan juga
berhubung AceN gak kunjung bikin thread baru, akhirnya dengan senang hati ane lanjutin
tapi udah minta izin koq ama yang bersangkutan :cheers:

thank's


----------



## endar

^^ hehe.. makasih kang Dazon.. sebenernya kang Dazon yang paling berkotribusi. saya cuma crop dan paste. heheh..
makasih kang Dey.. asik nih bikin baru. hehe


----------



## Dazon

^^
eahh... ane cuma tukang rekap.. itu berkat member SSCi bro...



yudibali2008 said:


> ^^
> 
> hehhehe yoi...akhirnya mereka ada yg sibuk2 nih buka2 thread lawas, biar exist lagi :cheers:
> 
> btw, thanks Dazon and Endar, utk menghidupkan lagi dan memberikan info2 terkini proyek2 supertalls Jakarta kay:


wkakakaka lucu aja ada reaksi dari negara SEA lainnya...


----------



## yudibali2008

^^

biasalah, Indonesia biar gini2 masih diperhitungkan sama mereka 


mods,

ini sptnya spammer/junkers deh : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83594828&postcount=313 di thread Nusantara http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=674662&page=16


----------



## rahul medan

Dear Mod...

Mohon di buatkan polling buat Thread ini..

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1405916

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1407772

Thank's


----------



## Blue_Sky

@yudi & rahul

Done :eat:


----------



## David-80

Ok, saya udah pindah semua project bandung ke greater bandung, silahkan dibikin rame sub forumnya kay:

Untuk layout di Project and dev masih akan di fix sedikit bagi yang pake resolusi 640

cheers


----------



## cyberprince

Terima kasih banyak om Mod :cheers:


----------



## D3Y

thank's mod david :cheer:

tadi sempet buka SSCI, ada forum *greater bandung *pas diklik masih kosong(kirain ane salah liat) , tapi keburu ada tamu, jadi gak lanjut dilihat ke forum java and bali.
pas cek lagi barusan ternyata udah pindah....kay:

congratz ya guys, yuk kita bombardir sub forum greater bandung-nya dengan postingan up2date yang cerdas dan inspiratif kay:


----------



## Blue_Sky

Congratz ya teman2 BDG, semoga makin rapi n fokus mengurus thread2 nya. Pesan saya jangan terlalu exclusive, tetap main2 ke sub forum yang lain yah 

:cheers:


----------



## drie

Tahniah utk Forumer Bandung kay:


----------



## acull

Selamat tuk forumer bandung atas rumah barunya!!!


----------



## Xdoni

Next "Greater Medan" mungkin.


----------



## cyberprince

@ all : hatur nuhun pisan ya


----------



## cyberprince

Dear Om Mod, maaf merepotkan  Kami sedang dalam tahap merapikan & menyeragamkan sub forum Greater Bandung..

mohon diubah judulnya thread2 dibawah ini:


*[BANDUNG] Pasupati Flyover - 2.5Km with 300 Meter cable stayed bridge.*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=228637
diubah menjadi:
*B A N D U N G | Pasupati Flyover | 2.5 Km With 300 Meter Cable Stayed Bridge*
*

[Bandung] Market Research Apartment Bdg Selatan*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=806792
diubah menjadi:
*B A N D U N G | Market Research Apartment Bandung Selatan*


*[BANDUNG] The Plaza IBCC Review*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=363718
diubah menjadi:
*B A N D U N G | The Plaza IBCC Review*


*B A N D U N G | Pinewood Apartment | 2 towers | @ 22 floors + 2 basements *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1416008
diubah menjadi:
*J A T I N A N G O R | Pinewood Apartment | 2 towers | @ 22 floors + 2 basements*


Untuk sementara itu dulu om Mod, mungkin nanti masih ada thread yang akan dirapihkan/diseragamkan.. terima kasih banyak sebelumnya ya :cheers:


----------



## David-80

^^ done

Cheers


----------



## cyberprince

terima kasih banyak om Mod :cheers:


----------



## David-80

Sekedar info guys, sebentar lagi thread icon dan rating akan di disable, jadi jangan kaget kalau nanti threadnya rating nya ilang, atau icon2 didepan thread akan hilang juga. Ini global program untuk semua forum SSC, karena banyak majority users SSC yang terganggu dengan sistem thread rating dan icon di depan judul thread. 

*edited*: Guys, boleh minta opini, apakah kalian terganggu dengan icon di thread dan rating thread? karena kalau majority di forum Indonesia tidak terganggu, maka forum kita tidak akan di disable rating nya. 


cheers


----------



## Mehome

^^ kalau saya pribadi sama sekali tidak merasa terganggu mod, bahkan saya ga merhatiin juga. Jadi terserah om *momod* aja mau diapain, saya rela


----------



## dochan

Demi selarasnya forum SSC ini, menurut saya lebih baik ikut SSC global aja mod...


----------



## ssphila

(IMO) Tidak terganggu Mod. Tapi juga tdk penting, jadi kalo mau dihilangkan ya tdk apa2. :cheers2:


----------



## D3Y

terganggu sih enggak mod, cuman biar lebih seragam dan realistik ya monggo, ane dukung buat di disable..
kenapa ane bilang realistik ? mosok thread yang isinya gak special alias biasa aja bisa bintang lima ngalahin thread yang bagus di bintang tiga atau dua , kan gak logis, karena yang nge-rate kebanyakan subjektif :nuts:
emang cara ngerate thread itu dari mana ya...koq ane gak pernah nemuin caranya :|


----------



## paradyto

*David*, disable saja


----------



## ardimusica

klo disable satu ya disable smua aja bro..


----------



## rahul medan

disable aj mod.. gag jelas tuh kay:


----------



## smg820

ikut SSC global aja MOD, disable juga gpp


----------



## yudibali2008

ane sih yg terbaik aja mod buat forum global SSC ini.....sejauh ini sih nggak ngaruh dan hampir saya nggak pernah perhatiin malah 


and congratz buat forumer2 Bandung utk sub forum nya :cheers:....keep them posting guys kay:


----------



## bozhart

Gw malah nggak tahu bagaimana cara memberi vote utk thread rating? :nuts:


----------



## ssphila

^^ hanya yg tidak log-in saja yg bisa beri rate. cmiiw.


----------



## sbyctzn

Ikut global aja.
Brotherhood sesama SSCIers


----------



## cyberprince

ikut aja


----------



## dochan

ssphila said:


> ^^ hanya yg tidak log-in saja yg bisa beri rate. cmiiw.


malah yg gak login yg bisa nge-rate... aneh :weird:


----------



## danarstorm

Mod gw kan suka buka aplikasi Android, nah klo mo liat foto dari aplikasi nggak bisa liat gambar yg dari imageshack, gw pdhl udh login imageshack dari browser dan opera tetep ya yg muncul domain unregistered. Gmna cr ngesinkronasi login imageshack ke aplikasi ?


----------



## David-80

Terima kasih pendapat dan opini nya guys, kalau begitu rating dan icon akan di de-aktifkan 



> Mod gw kan suka buka aplikasi Android, nah klo mo liat foto dari aplikasi nggak bisa liat gambar yg dari imageshack, gw pdhl udh login imageshack dari browser dan opera tetep ya yg muncul domain unregistered. Gmna cr ngesinkronasi login imageshack ke aplikasi ?


Ada yang bisa bantu bro danarstorm? masalah android dan imageshack.us?

Cheers


----------



## endar

^^ semoga nyambung. bisa coba di
http://www.bangjohan.com/2011/03/cara-mengatasi-unregistered-domain-pada.html
atau
http://my-bigdream.blogspot.com/2011/03/cara-mengatasi-gambar-kodok-tampilan.html

http://jjlifeblog.wordpress.com/201...ak-tampil-dan-berubah-jadi-kodok-di-dalam-es/

http://4-jie.blogspot.com/2011/04/sebelumnya-4-jie-menerima-banyak.html


----------



## cyberprince

Dear Om Mod, maaf kembali merepotkan.., ada perubahan judul beberapa thread Bandung, khususnya mengenai penulisan wilayah administrasi yang lebih spesifik:


*B A N D U N G | The Edge Superblock | 13 Apartment Towers | 2 Office Towers | Modern Traditional Market | Lifestyle Mall*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=838388
menjadi:
*C I M A H I | The Edge Superblock | 13 Apartment Towers | 2 Office Towers | Modern Traditional Market | Lifestyle Mall*


*B A N D U N G | Grand Horison De Green Pasteur | Luxury Condotel & Apartment - 15 floors | Convention Hall | Water Park*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1424130
menjadi:
*C I M A H I | Gren Horison DeGreen Pasteur | Luxury Condotel & Apartment - 15 floors | Convention Hall | Water Park*




Lalu, kembali menyeragamkan & merapihkan judul:

*B A N D U N G | NEWTOWN HYBRID PARK APARTMENT| 3 Towers | 31Fl | 27Fl| 23Fl*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1440933
menjadi:
*B A N D U N G | NewTon The Hybrid Park Apartment | 3 Towers | 31 Floors | 27 Floors | 23 Floors*


*B A N D U N G | Tamansari Panoramic Apartement Tower 1 | 28 Floors|*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1432312
menjadi:
*B A N D U N G | Tamansari Panoramic Apartement Tower 1 | 28 Floors*
^^ ada (*|*) dibelakang judul 




sekali lagi maaf merepotkan. Coz kalo saya sih suka lihat hal2 yang rapih & seragam, walau perbedaannya hanya satu kata 

Terima kasih banyak sebelumnya om Mod :cheers:


----------



## David-80

^^ done

cheers


----------



## cyberprince

Hatur Nuhun pisan om Mod :cheers:


----------



## drie

==


----------



## Dazon

maap mod ane lupa bikin poll nya 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1441724
tambahain dong


----------



## endar

Bung Momod trit ini sudah post 1000 dan siap dibuat trit lanjutannya oleh kang V Sun
trimakasih bung momod

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=83934062#post83934062


----------



## drie

*Mod, Lapor ada PKL* gelar Lapak dagangan di thread : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=83934580#post83934580.. Ini Post-nya : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83934580&postcount=3885 . Harap di basmi Mod :cheers2:


----------



## drie

Mod, Forumer INI, mencatut ID saya dalam sebuah pernyataan di Thread B A N D U N G | Stadion Gedebage | 50.000. 

Ini Postingan yang mengatas namakan ID saya : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83936029&postcount=9. Statment yang di Quote oleh yg bersangkutan, sebenarnya di Post oleh _RayArtress_ dan ini postingannya : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83873890&postcount=289.

yang jadi pertanyaan apakah hal ini tidak melanggar Aturan di SSC mod ?? Jika iya mohon sekiranya Forumer tersebut di beri tindakan secepatnya Mod. terimakasih :cheers2:


----------



## laba-laba

Mod, apakabar ?


----------



## David-80

drie said:


> Mod, Forumer INI, mencatut ID saya dalam sebuah pernyataan di Thread B A N D U N G | Stadion Gedebage | 50.000.
> 
> Ini Postingan yang mengatas namakan ID saya : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83936029&postcount=9. Statment yang di Quote oleh yg bersangkutan, sebenarnya di Post oleh _RayArtress_ dan ini postingannya : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83873890&postcount=289.
> 
> yang jadi pertanyaan apakah hal ini tidak melanggar Aturan di SSC mod ?? Jika iya mohon sekiranya Forumer tersebut di beri tindakan secepatnya Mod. terimakasih :cheers2:


di ignore saja drie. Sudah saya tindak.



> Mod, apakabar ?


Baik, selalu online tapi silent mode  

cheers


----------



## Sizter85

^^Apakah threads new project infrastructure penempatan di *"warteg"* sudah tepat ?


----------



## Blue_Sky

^^

Saya rasa memang juga tidak relevant, untuk stadium di BDG, BPN, MRT BDG saya pindahkan saja ke thread P&D. Untuk MRT Jakarta saya uji coba dulu untuk tetap di warteg melihat isi nya banyay yg bersinggungan dengan moda transportasi lain di JKT. Agar forumer tidak bolak balik masuk P&D dan Warteg


----------



## Sizter85

^^Ok, Thank you


----------



## David-80

^^ berarti sekarang ada 2 thread Gedebage yang membahas stadion gedebage di satu subforum, saya kok berpikiran lebih baik di merged saja, karena isi thread nya kurang lebih hampir sama dan dua2nya sekarang ada di Project and development.

Bagaimana forumer Bandung ? biar konsetrasi nya tetap satu aja dan tidak kebanyakan thread yang sama dan akhirnya menjadi redundant. 

atau mungkin, thread Gedebage yang lama pembahasan nya akan lebih ke arah Gedebage superblock dan sekitarnya.

cheers


----------



## yudibali2008

Mods, thread ini dah mencapai 1000 post lebih, apa dilanjut atau harus dibuat thread baru? Gado-gado/thread "what about monthly banner tournaments" http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=83956560#post83956560

Thanks mods


----------



## David-80

^^ Silahkan dilanjut di thread barunya, 

edited: beberapa proposal sudah saya pindah ke thread baru.

Cheers


----------



## yudibali2008

^^

terima kasih banyak mod, i really appreciated


----------



## cyberprince

Kalo menurut saya, kedua thread itu tidak usah di merged om Mod.. sementara ini fine2 aja kalau ada 2 thread mengenai Gedebage.

Untuk thread baru mengenai Stadion Gedebage itu IMO khusus untuk membahas stadionnya aja.

Nah, thread Gedebage yang lama berarti khusus hanya membahas pengembangan superblock/kota mandiri yang berlokasi di wilayah Gedebage, contoh: Musmar City, termasuk upcoming Summarecon Gedebage..


----------



## Sizter85

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1334601

^^Mod sudah 1000+ posts, Terima Kasih


----------



## David-80

^^ d0n3 

cheers


----------



## Blue_Sky

^^

[email protected]


----------



## afril

Mod..thread ini sudah lebih #1000 postingan dan thread lanjutannya sudah dibuat..:cheers:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1161145&page=50


----------



## Blue_Sky

^^

OK Done


----------



## Wicak_15

Bang mod, thread "http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1057847 titlenya bisa direvisi gak? dari "[Indonesia] Truck and All About Heavy Vehicles: Images, News, and Encyclopedia" menjadi "[Indonesia] Truck, *construction* and All About Heavy Vehicles: Images, News, and Encyclopedia". 


Thanks


----------



## David-80

^^ sebaiknya di bicarakan dulu dengan TS 

cheers


----------



## Wicak_15

^^Mod setelah dirundingkan, mas SBYCTZN sudah setuju untuk revisi title thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1057847. 

Thanks


----------



## drie

Mod, Thread ini : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1449425, apa tidak sebaiknya di marge aja dengan Thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1448110&page=4 ?? Takutnya nanti malah tenggelam aja therad nya.


----------



## yudibali2008

mods,

sptnya thread ini dibuat utk mengiklankan suatu produk deh.....(troll detected), pls advise...thanks

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1449424

juga di sini, di thread Pontianak P&D :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=84565187&postcount=413


----------



## Blue_Sky

^^

Advertisement, TS nya spam ke thread lain juga


----------



## yudibali2008

Blue_Sky said:


> ^^
> 
> Advertisement, TS nya spam ke thread lain juga



as i suspected......thanks mod for aware about this :cheers:


----------



## cyberprince

Mods, di sub forum P&D Java & Bali, ada beberapa thread yang sepertinya ga sesuai lokasinya..



*The Summit*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=214893*
Menara Karya*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=208867
^^ sepertinya masuk *Greater Jakarta*?



*Riverside Development in Borneo,Indonesia*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=203122
^^ sepertinya masuk *Kalimantan, Sulawesi and Papua*?


*
Gambar 3D Pembangunan Hotel yang kontroversial*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=376459
^^ sepertinya masuk *Greater Bandung*?



apa thread2 tersebut dipindah ke sub forum yang seharusnya, atau malah sebaiknya di-archive aja? coz sebagian udah completed, ada juga yang on-hold..

thanks in advance :cheers:


----------



## paradyto

Dear David and Blue,

thread ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=887280&page=51 sudah 1000++ dan penggantinya already created, mohon bantuannya untuk closed dan dimasukkan ke arsip ya..

Thanx Broskay:

cheers


----------



## Blue_Sky

@cyberprince & @paradyto

Done :eat:
Khusus untuk thread gambar 3D pembangunan hotel kontroversial coba teman2 disini bantu apakah proyeknya jalan, agar saya masukan greater bandung atau archive saja

cheers


----------



## cyberprince

^^ untuk thread gambar 3D pembangunan hotel kontroversial, lokasi project-nya sampai sekarang masih ditutupi pagar seng n belum dilanjutkan pembangunannya. mungkin karena 'kontroversial'-nya itu makanya masih on hold sampai sekarang 


:cheers:


----------



## rilham2new

EDITED .... gak jadi


----------



## yudibali2008

mods,

ada lagi yg bikin iklan layanan nih :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1450023


----------



## Sizter85

Dear Mods,

Di Nusantara saya mendapati 2 thread sejenis tetapi yg satunya hanya tanpa option "vote",... bisa diarsipkan saja salah satunya atau bahkan dipertimbangkan lagi eksistensi ke dua2-nya.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=84638910#post84638910

_, dan_

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1450128

Tetapi sebenarnya saya agak bingung juga ttg pengkategorian TS tentang Metropol city yg ada di list :nuts:


----------



## paradyto

Mungkin judulnya saja diganti, "*Indonesian Metropolitan*" cukup itu saja, yang isinya mengenai kehidupan Kota Metropolitan di Indonesia. Kayaknya perlu juga tuh


----------



## Sony Sjklw

Mod. Thread ini sudah bisa diarsipkan

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=647675.

saya sdh buat thread lanjutannya. thanks :cheers:


----------



## rahul medan

Maaf om momod mengganggu lagi. Saya mohon edit judul thread di bawah agar seragam.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1452017

Medan l Crystal Square l Office l Hotel l Medical Center l UC

Menjadi:

MEDAN l Crystal Square l Office l Hotel l Medical Center l UC

Dan mohon tambahkan icon "cool" di depannya




http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1451981

MEDAN l Medan Center Point l Superblock, Hotel, Apartment, Office, Medical Center, SuperMall, Living, Convention Hall, Shop House 

Menjadi:

MEDAN l Medan Center Point l Superblock l Hotel l Apartment l Office l Medical Center l SuperMall l Living l Convention Hall l Shop House l UC




Tambahkan icon "cool" di depan judul thread : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1451987

terima kasih banget mod


----------



## David-80

^^ 

judul sudah saya edit, tapi untuk penambahan icon saya tidak bisa approve karena sebentar lagi icon akan dihilangkan oleh SSC. Jadi akan percuma juga ditambahin icon. Thanks for your understanding 

cheers


----------



## rahul medan

Thank's mod :yes:


----------



## Wicak_15

David-80 said:


> Guys pemberitahuan
> 
> dalam memposting artikel di SSC, kita ingin mengingatkan untuk membaca rules nya yang di posting oleh Jan
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/announcement.php?f=100&a=802
> 
> jadi dalam memposting artikel yang harus dilakukan
> .
> 
> 
> 
> *Judul artikel *
> 
> 
> 
> jadi itu cara memposting berita yang benar dan sesuai aturan.
> 
> cheers


@mod david: bang mod sorry bahas lagi. Aku masih belum mengerti, jadi kalo seandainya beritanya ada 6-7 paragraf, berarti harus diringkas dong beritanya? Menjadi 2-3 paragraf max. Maaf tanya2. Soalnya udah baca peraturan si "Jan" tapi tetap aja masih belum ngerti.


----------



## Blue_Sky

^^

Jadi yang boleh di taruh di forum hanya intisari nya saja, jika kita mau membaca berita secara keseluruhan harus menuju sumber berita nya langsung dengan meng-klik link sumber yang dicantumkan


----------



## Sizter85

Wicak_15 said:


> @mod david: bang mod sorry bahas lagi. Aku masih belum mengerti, jadi kalo seandainya beritanya ada 6-7 paragraf, berarti harus diringkas dong beritanya? Menjadi 2-3 paragraf max. Maaf tanya2. Soalnya udah baca peraturan si "Jan" tapi tetap aja masih belum ngerti.


Bner bro wicak seperti apa yg dimaksud Moderator *Blue Sky, David, dan Jan*, hanya intisari saja yg di quote, lalu menyertakan link untuk berita selengkapnya,... mungkin kurang lbh seperti postingan berikut dapat dijadikan sbg gambaran.


:cheers:


----------



## rahul medan

^^
Wah saya srink mengcopaste mentah2 berita2 mengenai bandara kuala namu...
abisnya mo ke lokasi proyek selain jauh gk ada pass masuk. Jadinya kebanyakan update dr news
hm.. mulai saat ini harus posting "intisari" nya aja..


----------



## rahul medan

Dear momod dan aLL Skrapers.. SSCI kesayangan kita ini sedang trouble kah..?? Kok mulai malam td srink logout sendiri. Terutama saat berpindah thread. Trus pas komentar via quote kok malah postingannya tidak berada diposisi postingan terbaru..

Mohon pencerahannya..
thx


----------



## drie

rahul medan said:


> Dear momod dan aLL Skrapers.. SSCI kesayangan kita ini sedang trouble kah..?? Kok mulai malam td srink logout sendiri. Terutama saat berpindah thread. Trus pas komentar via quote kok malah postingannya tidak berada diposisi postingan terbaru..
> 
> Mohon pencerahannya..
> thx


aku kira cuma aku aja yang bermasalh, ternyata bang Rahul juga yah ?? Iya niih kayaknya ada masalah yah malam ni di SSC. setelah jam 12 Malam langsung mulai ada masalah.


----------



## David-80

Yup sedang ada masalah, ini sedang di atasi, semoga cepat selesai ya masalahnya

cheers


----------



## Dazon

rahul medan said:


> Maaf om momod mengganggu lagi. Saya
> 
> MEDAN l Medan Center Point l Superblock l Hotel l Apartment l Office l Medical Center l SuperMall l Living l Convention Hall l Shop House l UC
> 
> terima kasih banget mod


ribet bener... "mix used" cukup rasanya.


----------



## ssphila

^^ disitu sudah tertulis superblock, dan koreksi dikit, setau sy yg betul *mixed-use* bukan mix-used. Kl bagi sy superblock pengertiannya malah lebih luas dari mixed-use (cmiiw)

:cheers2:


----------



## rahul medan

Thx Mas Dazon dan Mas Ssphila

idem dgn mas Ssphila


----------



## paradyto

Dear Mods,

Mohon bantuannya di arsipkan thread ini: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1128433 yang sudah 1000+, thread lanjutan sudah dibuatkan.

Terima kasih banyak,
cheers


----------



## v-sun

drie said:


> aku kira cuma aku aja yang bermasalh, ternyata bang Rahul juga yah ?? Iya niih kayaknya ada masalah yah malam ni di SSC. setelah jam 12 Malam langsung mulai ada masalah.


sama


----------



## sbyctzn

Mod klo kasusnya kayak begini, aturannya gimana ya? Dalam memposting berita?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85031510&postcount=11766
Klo misal sharing sekedar ketikan sendiri tapi tanpa bukti dan sumber ntar dikira HOAX.
Tapi bingung juga aturannya seperti apa klo postingan seperti itu?
Thanks sebelumnya


----------



## Blue_Sky

^^

Hahaha gw nunggu David-80 aja deh yang jawab


----------



## sbyctzn

Hahaha :lol:
oke om Momod


----------



## David-80

sbyctzn said:


> Mod klo kasusnya kayak begini, aturannya gimana ya? Dalam memposting berita?
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpo...ostcount=11766
> Klo misal sharing sekedar ketikan sendiri tapi tanpa bukti dan sumber ntar dikira HOAX.
> Tapi bingung juga aturannya seperti apa klo postingan seperti itu?
> Thanks sebelumnya


terus terang bingung juga jawabnya hehe, tapi mungkin kalo copian scanner disertakan link saya rasa ga masalah, coba saya konsultasi Jan dulu untuk lebih jelasnya. 

cheers


----------



## sbyctzn

Yup mod, mungkin g ribet klo ada linknya.
Yg bikin bingung itu sumbernya media cetak, sementara berita onlinenya ga ada seperti Jawa Pos itu.
Online Jawa Pos itu bentuknya PDF dan mekanismenya langganan lewat account dan baru bisa mendownloadnya.
Padahal Jawa Pos itu berita2 tentang proyek paling sering banget keluarnya.
Semenjak berbayar, kita jadi kekurangan informasi.
Rencana saya tertarik mau langganan yg online, biar bisa disharing ke forum, makanya saya tanya aturannya buat model postingan scaning.


----------



## paradyto

^^yang *sbyctzn* lakukan sudah bener kok, yang paling penting apa yang di posting, haus dicantumkan narasumbernya, ini kalau menurut aturan dari PWI dan dalam etika juga menurut Gw seperti itu

cheers


----------



## yudibali2008

mod....a troll detected :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85066446&postcount=863


----------



## David-80

Guys, kalau tidak ada halangan, besok hari minggu kita akan pindah ke main forum, tidak lagi bersama Asian skyscraper forum kay:

Cheers


----------



## drie

^^ Tahniah :banana:


----------



## ananto hermawan

ssipppp..... :banana: :banana: :cheers:


----------



## ssphila

ihirrrrrr


----------



## Blue_Sky

*ngepak2 baju dan barang2*


----------



## sbyctzn

Hoi-Hoi, congratz buat semua forumer SSCI.
Jadi g sabar gmn mejengnya


----------



## paradyto

David-80 said:


> Guys, kalau tidak ada halangan, besok hari minggu kita akan pindah ke main forum, tidak lagi bersama Asian skyscraper forum kay:
> 
> Cheers


^^hebat Bro!!kay:


----------



## Mehome

David-80 said:


> Guys, kalau tidak ada halangan, besok hari minggu kita akan pindah ke main forum, tidak lagi bersama Asian skyscraper forum kay:
> 
> Cheers


:banana:


----------



## acull

berarti kita diwajibkan posting pake English donk ?


----------



## Mehome

acull said:


> berarti kita diwajibkan posting pake English donk ?


nggak lah, ini saatnya kita kudu show off bahasa Indonesia kita! biar nanti itu bule-bule bisa familiar dengan bahasa kita, hehehe :banana2:


----------



## rahul medan

Congratz deh buat Skyscrapercity Indonesia...
Indonesia Skyscrapers Forum kay:


----------



## yudibali2008

woooohoooo congratz buat SSC Indonesia.......:applause:


----------



## Sony Sjklw

David-80 said:


> Guys, kalau tidak ada halangan, besok hari minggu kita akan pindah ke main forum, tidak lagi bersama Asian skyscraper forum kay:
> 
> Cheers


Akhirnya lepas juga dari Asian Forum :cheers:,


----------



## sbyctzn

Kok belum pindah ya?
Apa batal?


----------



## ananto hermawan

packing2nya di pending dulu?


----------



## David-80

^^ di Amrik masih sabtu guys, tinggal nunggu Jan aja kok 

cheers


----------



## D3Y

^^ Gotchaaaaa...thx mod
ternyata kita semua udah pindah....kay: congrats guys :cheers1:
*_good bye my lovely neighbours..._ :goodbye:


----------



## sbyctzn

Congratz! Akhirnya resmi pindahan....
Tadi pagi jam 11 WIB saya pantengin terus kok belum pindah2 hehehe :lol: lupa klo Amrik masih Sabtu.
Thanks buat duo Mod kembar... 
jadi makin bangga sama SSCI!!

Eh tapi kok di list forum Asian kok masih ada Indonesia ya?
Apa memang g bisa hilang?
Hmmm gpp lah... Yg penting udah mejeng jadi forum sendiri


----------



## D3Y

^^ kasusnya sama kayak SSC Argentina, Brazil dll di Latin Skyscrapers forum..
pranala forumnya masih terpampang juga di situ, padahal mereka udah terpisah dari Latin SSC Forum..

btw Mod...ehm...kayaknya SSCI masih miskin fitur , semua masih terlihat general dan kurang rame (cuman Link *Indonesia Skyscrapers Forum, Projects & Development dan Warteg*) 
hope nantinya bisa ditambahkan fitur pranala tambahan buat sub forum lainnya seperti forum india dan Filipina sana

*_cuman usul dan saran aja_ :nocrook:


----------



## sbyctzn

Agree sama bro D3Y, berharap nanti bisa berkembang seperti Phi dan India.
IMO harusnya yg paling penting itu Forum Project dan Pictures (Nusantara), trus ntar minimal keliatan list subforum Region, ex Greater bla bla bla.... (Project) dan juga subforum pulau (Nusantara)
Semangat Mod!!!

Btw, forumer Philipines gila2 ya, klo diliat2 total postingnya Asian hampir separuhnya total posting Philipines :lol:, itu forumernya hampir tiap detik mantengin terus SSC.

klo Indonesia, Thai, dan Vietnam seimbang la..,


----------



## wawawa

sanhen said:


> errr.. how to say 'kabupaten' in english?


walaupun jawaban saya ini terlambat 6 tahun hehe (maklum newbie), tapi mungkin bisa membantu:

biasa digunakan kata district atau regency utk bhs Inggrisnya kabupaten...:cheers:


----------



## rahul medan

mod apa gk lebih baik thread ini di close

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=743408

judul threadnya dah aneh..

thx mod..


----------



## ananto hermawan

saya semakin bersemangat nih, akhirnya telah resmi pindah di main forum... :banana: :banana:
*
BE HAPPY*


----------



## David-80

^^ akan kita tutup sampe kualanamu udah buka, judul nya sudah saya edit barusan. thanks

*[announcement]*


Ok guys, sekedar pengumuman, Karena kita sudah pindah ke main forum, kita akan modifikasi beberapa link dan akan menggunakan *bahasa Indonesia *dalam nama2 sub forum kita, mungkin juga ada penambahan sub forum di Nusantara

Yang peling penting, tolong dalam posting berita jangan di post full artikel ya guys, karena sekarang kita sudah di main forum, otomatis forum kita lebih mudah dijangkau melalui search engine atau sejenisnya, untuk menghindari konflik dengan pihak media.

Artikel2 yg di post secara full akan kami auto-delete dalam beberapa minggu ke depan, bulan ini kita memasuki tahap sosialisasi peraturan ini, Tolong disebarkan ke teman2 forumer yang lain 

Cheers


----------



## dochan

keren nih SSCI!! :cheers:


----------



## Mehome

David-80 said:


> ^^ akan kita tutup sampe kualanamu udah buka, judul nya sudah saya edit barusan. thanks
> 
> *[announcement]*
> 
> 
> Ok guys, sekedar pengumuman, Karena kita sudah pindah ke main forum, kita akan modifikasi beberapa link dan akan menggunakan *bahasa Indonesia *dalam nama2 sub forum kita, mungkin juga ada penambahan sub forum di Nusantara
> 
> Yang peling penting, tolong dalam posting berita jangan di post full artikel ya guys, karena sekarang kita sudah di main forum, otomatis forum kita lebih mudah dijangkau melalui search engine atau sejenisnya, untuk menghindari konflik dengan pihak media.
> 
> Artikel2 yg di post secara full akan kami auto-delete dalam beberapa minggu ke depan, bulan ini kita memasuki tahap sosialisasi peraturan ini, Tolong disebarkan ke teman2 forumer yang lain
> 
> Cheers


asiiikkkk...pake bahasa Indonesia! muah muah i love you om momod :kiss:


----------



## sbyctzn

David-80 said:


> ^^ akan kita tutup sampe kualanamu udah buka, judul nya sudah saya edit barusan. thanks
> 
> *[announcement]*
> 
> 
> Ok guys, sekedar pengumuman, Karena kita sudah pindah ke main forum, kita akan modifikasi beberapa link dan akan menggunakan *bahasa Indonesia *dalam nama2 sub forum kita, mungkin juga ada penambahan sub forum di Nusantara
> 
> Yang peling penting, tolong dalam posting berita jangan di post full artikel ya guys, karena sekarang kita sudah di main forum, otomatis forum kita lebih mudah dijangkau melalui search engine atau sejenisnya, untuk menghindari konflik dengan pihak media.
> 
> Artikel2 yg di post secara full akan kami auto-delete dalam beberapa minggu ke depan, bulan ini kita memasuki tahap sosialisasi peraturan ini, Tolong disebarkan ke teman2 forumer yang lain
> 
> Cheers


SIP Mod!
Soal quoting berita, Ntar tak bantu sosialisasi ke teman2 di thread yg mungkin msh belum tau.
Hmmm jadi penegakan aturan akhir2 ini buat persiapan boyongan ya :lol:, baru paham saya.
Soalnya mulai pertama join sampe sekarang untuk kasus quoting berita setauku baru kali ini ditegakkan, yg udah lama duluan soal link berita.
Dulu klo posting berita msh bnyk yg belum pake link.
Syukur deh, akhirnya kita mulai tertib, udah pake link, udah g posting isi secara keseluruhan, dll.
Good Job Mod!
SSCI makin berkualitas dari tahun ke tahun!
Makin bangga saya!
Semoga hal ini terjadi juga pada negara kita.....
Berubah makin baik....
:cheers:

Oh ya sekedar usul Mod, sekali lagi....
Kayaknya untuk penambahan link, IMO bagus seperti India.

IMO yg paling penting list "PROJECT" yaitu Sumatra | Kalimantan, Sulawesi dan Papua | Jakarta Raya | Surabaya Raya | Jawa dan Bali | Bandung Raya "ditambah" | INFRASTRUKTUR dan "PICTURE(nusantara)" yaitu Jawa | Other Islands.

Dan mungkin bisa dipertimbangkan tidak usah memakai tanda "[" dan "]" untuk judul thread...
Biar seragam gitu sama forum negara lain 

mungkin itu sekedar uneg2 dari saya....


----------



## paradyto

Dear Mods,

please advice: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1455144&page=2

thanx,
cheers,


----------



## David-80

^^ I will wait couple days, to see the thread progress. if no activity then i will close it.


Guys please bear in mind ya, kita lagi proses modifikasi gede2an buat subforum Indonesia, dibikin sebesar mungkin, dan kalau ada ide untuk subforum baru silahkan di post disini. thanks

Kalau ada gangguan layout masih kurang rapi dan sebagainya, mohon maaf karena kita sedang testing layout terbaru.

cheers


----------



## D3Y

^^ thank mod, ane sebagai TS gak keberatan kalo memang thread itu dirasa kurang cocok dan optimal, silahkan di arsipkan saja
tapi sebelum itu ane akan usahakan threadnya gak keluar jalur dan akan ane urus serta update terus

oya mod, bisa gak untuk sub forum greater jakarta, surabaya, bandung di urutkan ..
rasanya agak kagok ngelihatnya di antara sub forum2 itu nyelip Sub forum jawa dan bali di tengah2, biar terlihat enak dan rapi aja :cheers:


----------



## Sizter85

Hadew sempet kaget dg layout baru SSCI, Tapi apa sub forum yg display gak terlalu banyak, agak puyeng sh lihatnya :nuts: ? Tapi jadi terharu-biru liat SSCI skrg ada di Main forum,.. Thanks all Moderators, and forumers SSCI tentunya... _U're doing good_ kay:


----------



## David-80

^^ Ide layout ini dari Jan, dan mungkin SSCI lagi dibikin proyek percontohan untuk forum2 yang lain. 

Lagipula dengan penempatan layout seperti ini, tidak menutup kemungkinan akan ada sub-forum2 baru dibawah Sumatra, Kalimantan dll. seperti Metro Palembang, Metro Medan, Metro Balikpapan, Metro Pekanbaru dll....untuk kedepan nya lebih gampang penempatan nya

Cheers


----------



## yudibali2008

^^

Thanks Mod....tampilan yg sekarang lebih baik IMO....kay:

Utk aturan posting artikel berita, saya juga bantu utk sosialisasikan Mod


----------



## paradyto

David-80 said:


> ^^ Ide layout ini dari Jan, dan mungkin SSCI lagi dibikin proyek percontohan untuk forum2 yang lain.
> 
> Lagipula dengan penempatan layout seperti ini, tidak menutup kemungkinan akan ada sub-forum2 baru dibawah Sumatra, Kalimantan dll. seperti Metro Palembang, Metro Medan, Metro Balikpapan, Metro Pekanbaru dll....untuk kedepan nya lebih gampang penempatan nya
> 
> Cheers


^^good, itu Urban Transportation dan Sport facilities nggak bisa dipisah ya *David*?

thanx announcement-nya

cheers


----------



## David-80

^^ bisa banget, udah masuk di plan , lets just wait and see kay:

Cheers


----------



## paradyto

^^keren keren keren, satu lagi.... creative corner yakay:

Thanx *David*


----------



## sbyctzn

Makin rapi nih forum SSCI! Keren forumnya! Mod jadi sibuk nata nih... Hehehe

Oh ya Untuk subforum Nusantaranya misal dipisah lg juga gmn mod?
Biar g cuman 2 subforum (java dan other islands) aja.
Jadi dibikin kayak yg project.
Misal, Java Bali, Sumatra, Kalimantan, Sulawesi Papua, dst, dst.
Biar keliatan lebih rame dan rapi gitu mod.
Semoga masuk rencana juga ide ini.


----------



## CrazyForID

--removed-- 

udah dipost sama bro paradyto ternyata 


paradyto said:


> ^^good, itu Urban Transportation dan Sport facilities nggak bisa dipisah ya *David*?
> 
> thanx announcement-nya
> 
> cheers


saran mod, gimana kalo airport & aviation ada subforumnya sendiri? tapi resikonya, subforum infrastruktur bakalan agak sepi
:cheers:


----------



## Blue_Sky

Under Asian Skyscraper Forum









Now Not Anymore :banana:


----------



## yudibali2008

finally, kita bisa sejajar dengan Vietnam, Philippines, India dan Thailand :cheers:, not bad lah total postingan dari Indonesia terbesar no.4 :applause:

yg gila2an keknya forumer pinoy......:nuts:


----------



## v-sun

Blue_Sky said:


> Under Asian Skyscraper Forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now Not Anymore :banana:


dengan judul yang paling mencolok, paling panjang diantara yg lainnya : *Indonesia Skyscrapers Forum* :cheers:


----------



## Widana89

David-80 said:


> ^^ akan kita tutup sampe kualanamu udah buka, judul nya sudah saya edit barusan. thanks
> 
> *[announcement]*
> 
> 
> Ok guys, sekedar pengumuman, Karena kita sudah pindah ke main forum, kita akan modifikasi beberapa link dan akan menggunakan *bahasa Indonesia *dalam nama2 sub forum kita, mungkin juga ada penambahan sub forum di Nusantara
> 
> Yang peling penting, tolong dalam posting berita jangan di post full artikel ya guys, karena sekarang kita sudah di main forum, otomatis forum kita lebih mudah dijangkau melalui search engine atau sejenisnya, untuk menghindari konflik dengan pihak media.
> 
> Artikel2 yg di post secara full akan kami auto-delete dalam beberapa minggu ke depan, bulan ini kita memasuki tahap sosialisasi peraturan ini, Tolong disebarkan ke teman2 forumer yang lain
> 
> Cheers


^^Wah... saya baru tau ada aturan posting berita... Untung baca2 isi thread ini..:cheers:

Thanks Mod...


----------



## laba-laba

Mod, agak rancuh ini mod, sekalian lebih mengerti untuk orang bulek.

apa lebih baik Sumatra ditambahkan Island nya ? 
trus kenapa Java aja yg pakek Island ?

soalnya bulek ntar bisa bingung juga kalau begitu...

thanks...


----------



## hermawan

^^
Setuju juga sama bung Laba-laba
Juga mau nambahin dikit usul ...
1. Kenapa namanya Java Island and Bali-----bukan Java & Bali Islands
2. Pada forum Picture of Indonesia usul untuk Sumatera, Kalimantan, Sulawesi dll sebaiknya dipisahkan aja mod.....
Pertimbangannya dengan pengelompokan seperti sekarang, kita seperti ikut membenarkan dikotomi isu Jawa dan Luar Jawa ......


----------



## David-80

^^ Thanks ide dan usulnya nya, memang sudah di plan untuk itu, sekarang sedang di proses 

cheers


----------



## yudibali2008

mod, ini bisa dikategorikan jualan atau promosi yah?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85358530&postcount=5109

thanks mods


----------



## David-80

^^ thanks reportnya, sudah kami tindak sesuai prosedur 

Cheers


----------



## yudibali2008

^^

thanks mod


----------



## jendry

mod coba cek thread ini :http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1457133


----------



## acull

Mod gimana kalo subforum Rate our High Rise di tmbahkan *architecture*menjadi Rate our High Rise & Architectures ??? IMO


----------



## Blue_Sky

^^

Penambahan sub forum architecture sudah kami tampung dan di ajukan kepada admin. Ditunggu saja realisasi nya


----------



## dasarKAMPUNGAN

Mod.. udah 1000+ nih http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=524072&page=51. udah dr awal bulan blom diarsip jg. 

thread lanjutannya udah dibikin oleh bung *ruperdo*

cheers


----------



## yudibali2008

mod, thread ini juga dah mencapai 1000+ postingan...tapi lagi menunggu TS nya ngebuat thread baru.....

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=85446010#post85446010


----------



## inBaliTimur

Remove gan, ada spam disini

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1457867


----------



## Blue_Sky

@yudi n @inBaliTimur

Done


----------



## hermawan

Mod, sebaiknya ada syarat2 khusus jika seseorang bikin thread.....
jadi nggak, sembarang orang atau nuwbie bisa langsung bikin thread yang nggak jelas seperti ini contohnya http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1304531


----------



## David-80

^^ hmm aneh, itu thread dulu udah di merge bisa lepas lagi. anyway, thread itu saya closed dan move ke archieve.

Ya mungkin perlu ada regulasi khusus buat opening new thread, tapi sejauh ini banyak forumer yang sudah mengerti kapan harus buka thread baru atau ga. Tapi kalau ada yang buka thread sembarangan dan mengarah ke diskusi yang sama/ga jelas akan langsung kita tutup

Thanks bro hermawan ide nya.

Cheers


----------



## acull

maklumlah,dia kan newbie yg belum tau tata cara berdiskusi di forum ini!


----------



## TFM1

momod kok bisa kayak gini ya?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85882375&postcount=43

tiba2 foto2nya hilang...

dan di

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=85882375#post85882375

yang hilang


----------



## TFM1

^^ momod, sudah bisa diperbaiki kok...
maslahnya, image url nya, pas dibuka di aslinya udah ga ad... entah kenapa...
terpaksa saya memilih foto yang lebih kecil ukurannya, dengan mengganti image url nya...

kira2 kenapa ya mod, kok tiba2 hilang?


----------



## ssphila

Permisi Mods, ada yang nanya saya dari salah satu forumer yg tidak bisa akses SSC :



> akhir-akhir ini kok Skycrapper city ku kok ada yang tidak beres ya? Aku kok tidak bisa Log In. Terus semua tulisannya kok berubah menjadi bahasa Spanyol/Latin semua. Kira-kira apa yang bisa saya lakukan untuk mengatasinya?


Gimana mods ? Apa memang ada trouble ? Karena ditempat saya baik2 saja, tp sy dulu pernah mengalami sampai berbulan2 tdk bisa buka khusus web SSC & web2 berita saja, web yg lain ok.

==========
Sekalian mod ada yg pasang iklan : 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85921175&postcount=343

Di trit ini : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1412612&page=18


----------



## Wicak_15

Bang mod, mohon diatur thread: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1462515 
Apa sebaiknya masuk ke bagian P&D aja? karena nih proyek masih dalam tahap pengembangan. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=469 
Sama satu lagi, thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1462375 sebaiknya di closed aja. Karena sudah ada existing thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1422580 

Thankskay:


----------



## David-80

@Bro TFM mungkin ada masalah dengan flickr nya, itu dugaan saya sih 

@Bro ssphila, kalau masalah koneksi sejauh ini sih lancar2 saja, tapi coba saya forward masalah ini ke sysadmin. Mungkin cookies nya di disable ya sama dia? atau koneksinya yang bermasalah

nah untuk masalah bahasa, bisa di atur di kiri bawah yang ada tulisan espanyol 3.6.5 diganti menjadi English

untuk request yang lain sudah dari wicak sudah kita approved dan dipindah ke General construction.



Cheers


----------



## TFM1

bang mod, gimana ya cara nunjukin permission ke Jan untuk banner yang kita mau submit?

apakah dengan printscreen statement dari si fotografer atau gimana?


----------



## David-80

TFM1 said:


> bang mod, gimana ya cara nunjukin permission ke Jan untuk banner yang kita mau submit?
> 
> apakah dengan printscreen statement dari si fotografer atau gimana?


di printscreen juga gapapa,malah lebih bagus. Yang penting harus ada ijin dari fotografer yang bersangkutan 

tapi kalau bisa pake pictures kita sendiri, jadi urusan legal nya kita tidak bermasalah kedepan nya

Cheers


----------



## paradyto

Dear Mods,

Mengusulkan, per *1 Desember 2011*, thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=578149 mohon diarsipkan saja. 

terima kasih,
cheers


----------



## TFM1

selamat pago bang moderator...
minta tolong nih saya pagi2...
tolong di cek http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=85951083#post85951083
apakah dalam kasus itu saya salah?

kalau salah mohon diinformasikan apa yang harus saya lakukan...


----------



## TFM1

moderator yang baik, mohon maaf merepotkan... 

tolong semua postingan foto2 saya di thread ini 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1461770 
dihapus saja atau di pindah ke thread makassar saja di 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1440340

karena memancing keributan dan TS pun sudah memprotesnya...
thanks ya..


----------



## TFM1

moderator yang baik, mohon maaf merepotkan... 

tolong semua postingan foto2 saya di thread ini 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1461770 
dihapus saja atau di pindah ke thread makassar saja di 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1440340

karena memancing keributan dan TS pun sudah memprotesnya...
thanks ya..


----------



## Sizter85

^^Iya bro TFM,.. saya appreciate atas kecintaan bro TFM thd daerah kampungnya,.. tapi sebnarnya saya juga(maaf)sedikit jenuh a.k.a ilfeel melihat thread tsb akhir2 ini , habis dari halaman ke halaman isinya hnya skyline kota itu2 aja hehe.. malahan di thread tsb di akhir2 halaman yg saya lihat .. semua isinya ttg foto skyline kota Makasar saja,.. kalau sdh ilfeel org juga males mau post sesuatu yg baru utk pengalihan biar imbang.

Memang tdk ada rule yg membatasi suatu forumer utk posting banyak dg topik serupa disuatu thread asal tidak OOT.... tapi disini kita kn juga harus memikirkan forumer lain, beri mereka kesempatan dg sedikit jeda....! tapi bila bro TFM scra terus-menerus membombardir thread tsb dg Skyline kota yg itu2 saja dan lokasi yg itu2 juga... ya menurutku itu sama saja scra tdk langsung anda jga beranggapan bahwa thread tsb seperti thread personal, mungkin bukan itu maksud tujuan bro TFM.. tapi persepsi forumer lain siapa yg bisa tebak 

Jadi lbh bagus lagi kalau bro TFM juga kadang diselingi dg post skyline kota2 lainnya, biar seimbang dan tdk ada timbul kesan kesenjangan dlm berposting.

No offense ya.. Thanks :cheers:


----------



## TFM1

sudah di hapus semuanya kok...


----------



## Sizter85

^^Bukan itu ekspektasi yg saya inginkan,... maaf kayaknya saya salah bicara ya...! 

Maksud saya mungkin kedepannya bro TFM agar lbh selected lagi dlm menampilkan foto Makasar yg akan d upload di thread2 yg bersifat publik*(@Sub forum NUSANTARA)*.. pilihlah yg _ter-*WOW*_.. dan kira2 dpt mewakilkan atau membuat takjub forumer lain utk melihatnya,.. *menurutku lbh bagus kita dpt lbh konsentrasi pada kualitas gambar sesuai dg topik thread daripada hrus menonjolkan kuantitas gambar yg banyak*,.. yg akhirnya manusiawi saja bila menurutku ada yg jenuh :cheers:


----------



## atmada

> akhir-akhir ini kok Skycrapper city ku kok ada yang tidak beres ya? Aku kok tidak bisa Log In.


coba lihat jam di pojok kanan bawah, pastikan diset dgn benar. Soalnya dulu saya jg sering nggak bisa login SSC, ternyata cuma soal date/time setting di Windowsnya aja.


----------



## ssphila

David-80 said:


> @Bro ssphila, kalau masalah koneksi sejauh ini sih lancar2 saja, tapi coba saya forward masalah ini ke sysadmin. Mungkin cookies nya di disable ya sama dia? atau koneksinya yang bermasalah
> 
> nah untuk masalah bahasa, bisa di atur di kiri bawah yang ada tulisan espanyol 3.6.5 diganti menjadi English
> 
> 
> Cheers


^^ Thanks Mod.



atmada said:


> coba lihat jam di pojok kanan bawah, pastikan diset dgn benar. Soalnya dulu saya jg sering nggak bisa login SSC, ternyata cuma soal date/time setting di Windowsnya aja.


^^ Thanks Mas *atmada* 

Akan sy sampaikan.


----------



## Blue_Sky

Sorry baru baca masalah ini 

Saya harap semua sudah clear yah, yang penting toleransi dan komunikasi harus terjaga. Flooding 1 page dengan banyak gambar mungkin sedikit menyusahkan beberapa forumer disini dengan koneksi internet kurang baik. Ditempat laptop saya bahkan harus refresh 2x agar semua gambarnya nampak

Jadi saran saya keep posting kota favorite kalian dithread2 kita tapi nampilnya gantian aja ya. Cuma masalah etika berinternet saja, sama seperti CAPSLOCK ON ketika posting sesuatu, terkadang gak ada maksud apa2 tapi dalam etika berinternet itu sangat kasar dan tidak sopan

Cheers to all :cheers:


----------



## TFM1

^^ gpp mod, tolong dihapus2in aja postingan saya... 

insyaAllah tidak akan mengganggu lagi di thread itu...


----------



## Ampelio

*Dear moderators:* 

Thread baru berjudul "*ASEAN PARA GAMES*" mohon di-check kembali apakah memang layak atau tidak utk sebuah thread baru di sub forum* Urban Transportation, Sports Facilities and Infrastructures*?

...kalau tidak layak dihapus saja tapi kalau misalnya layak utk diteruskan mohon judulnya diganti "*SOLO 6th ASEAN PARA GAMES 2011 *"
Btw thanks


----------



## laba-laba

1. Pakai ACDC untuk resize multiimage. Gak musti satu2. 

Program lain pun sudah support begitu.

2. Cropinglah image sesuai obyek yg ingin kita tampilkan


----------



## ssphila

Mods, please check on Semarang P&D, we need you there, thanks :cheers2:


----------



## David-80

^^ cloning dari pemain lama.....

next time tolong di ignore saja, tidak usah ditanggapin.

cheers


----------



## ssphila

Okay Mod, thanks.


----------



## ssphila

Maaf mod keluar lagi di Smg P&D
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86177806&postcount=13201


----------



## endar

mod, maaf merepotkan, baru pertamakali bikin pol.
trit ini
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1463522

polnya ga ada angkanya, tadi ga ngeh buatnya.
thanks mod, sorry menyibukan.


----------



## smg820

tolong bantu ini juga mod... mau rate tapi ga ada poll nya... 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1463492

thanks :cheers:


----------



## TFM1

^^ mod di SSC belum ada fitur Spoiler ya? supaya kalau ngepost banayk foto enak, ga ngebebannin forumer lain (kayak di Cascus gitu)


----------



## Mehome

^^ Iya nih, fitur "like" dan "dislike" juga kagak ada om... Kayak di YT gituu..


----------



## TFM1

^^ iya like dan dislike juga perlu...

oiya YT apaan ya bro?


----------



## Mehome

youtube masbro.....


----------



## David-80

iya dulu pernah di usulin pake model preview/spoiler dan like/dislike tapi entah gimana tuh proposalnya....hno:

Cheers


----------



## Wicak_15

Bang Mod, thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=86287173#post86287173 judulnya sebaiknya di revisi saja, menjadi: 

*Tifolia Apartment @ Park Center Pulomas* 

Thanks


----------



## drie

Mod,, apakah Postingan INI & INI Masuk Kategori Adu Domba City vs City mod ??? 

Mohon aksinya mod


----------



## David-80

sudah saya warn dan tindak thanks info nya

Ok, beberapa thread, seperti Riau cuisine, Palembang cuisine, Indonesian malay language dan Indonesian product kami pindah ke Politic, economy, tourism forum.

food culture/cuisine dan kebudayaan bahasa merupakan bagian dari Indonesian tourism package yang bisa kita promosikan sebagai bagian dari wisata Indonesia.

cheers


----------



## Wicak_15

Bang mod, ada 3 hal yg ingin aku sampaikan. 
Pertama, menjawab keluhan bro Acen dan forumers yg lain, sepertinya nih thread perlu pengawasan lebih lanjut. Keluhannya bro Acen: 


AceN said:


> Mod, i think we need u here. I smell something fishy :weird:


Lokasi thread yg perlu pengawasan lebih lanjut: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1432480&page=3 
Kedua, sepertinya nih forumers perlu diawasi sebelum postingannya menjadi liar dan tidak jelas. Linknya: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=920303 
Ketiga, apa sebaiknya thread: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1466137 
di lock saja? karena isinya kurang jelas. Mohon pertimbangannya bang mod sebelum masalah menjadi pelik. 


Thanks


----------



## Mehome

Om momod, forumer ini dan ini tolong diberikan peringatan. Saya yakin mereka itu tetangga yg lagi nyaru, bikin malu aja hno:


----------



## paradyto

David & Blue,

Bisa nggak thread ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=871580 dirubah judulnya menjadi *Indonesia | Companies Issued & News*, kebetulan TS-nya "Banned"? tentang Perusahaan yang beroperasi di Indonesia, including issued & news?

Terima kasih banyak,
cheers


----------



## TFM1

^^ setuju... kay:

bany dyt mulai menggarap lahan2 basah di SSCI... :lol:


----------



## Wicak_15

Bang mod, mohon diubah judul thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1462515 
menjadi: 
*[JAKARTA] Stadion Taman BMW | 50.000 Seats *
agak judul thread lebih simple. 


Thanks


----------



## Blue_Sky

Mehome said:


> Om momod, forumer ini dan ini tolong diberikan peringatan. Saya yakin mereka itu tetangga yg lagi nyaru, bikin malu aja hno:


Yang ini saya kira hanya debat2 biasa. Kalau yang ini sudah almarhum dengan pasukan2nya :yes:


----------



## sbyctzn

Blue_Sky said:


> Yang ini saya setuju untuk memperluas konteks perbincangan, saya akan usulkan thread ini dirubah menjadi *"Indonesian Football Thread"*
> Thanks buat masukannya, jika ada saran silahkan dipost langsung di thread AQ


oke mod, thx responnya, semoga g miss persepsi.
Ditunggu perubahannya, oh ya IMO yg ini juga kayaknya perlu dirubah judulnya supaya topiknya g di league aja, soalnya kasusnya juga sama. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1265147
silahkan dipertimbangkan dan didiskusikan dg TS.
Thx's


----------



## TFM1

Mod, gimana pendapat momod... mohon petunjuknya... 



TFM1 said:


> ^^ pake 12 fl deh, soalnya dah jadi definisi umum bagi sebagian besar forumer disini... :cheers1:
> 
> ===============================================================================
> 
> review... kay:
> 
> standar baku dalam scoring saya
> 1. HR = fl > 11
> 2. skyline = ada garis langit
> 
> *UPDATE URUTAN SKYLINE​ *
> 
> *keterangan No Urut
> [no urut pertama]>[no urut update]​*
> 
> *urutan skyline*
> berdasarkan HR dalam 1 frame foto (sesuai foto2 yang *sudah pernah tampil disini*)​
> *1>1 Jakarta (1 frame puluhan HR)
> 
> 2>2 Surabaya (1 frame 35 HR)
> 
> 5>3 Bandung (1 frame 11 HR)​**
> 3>4 Makassar (1 frame 8 HR)
> **
> 8>5 Semarang (1 frame 7 HR)
> 
> 5>6. Batam (1 Frame 5-6 HR)
> 
> 6>7 Tangerang (1frame 4-5 HR)
> 
> 7>8 Balikpapan (1 frame 4-5 HR)
> 
> 9>9 Solo (1 frame 3-4 HR)
> 
> 10>10 Pekanbaru (1 frame 3 HR)
> *​
> jadi perlu dipahami, bahwa *faktor yang menjadi perhitungan scoring saya hanya 1 hal*
> 1. Jumlah HR dalam satu frame foto berdasarkan foto yang sudah pernah ada
> 
> dan *beberapa hal yang tidak masuk dalam perhitungan scoring*
> 1. emporis poin
> 2. ketinggian HR
> 3. estetika lingkungan
> 4. bangunan selain HR
> 5. foto2 yang tidak saya jumpai di SSCI
> 
> mungkin scoring saya, bagi teman2 adalah scoring yang subjektif, oleh karenanya silahka beri koreksi beserta bukti fotonya... kay:





dimasputra said:


> gatel pingin ikutan nih.. :tongue2: :lol:*Surabaya = 35 HR*





cyberprince said:


> wah unik juga tuh sistem penilaian bro TFM... kay:
> menghitung rangking skyline berdasar jumlah highrise yang tanpak dalam satu frame foto..*
> kalau jarak pemotretannya jauh gimana bro? dalam beberapa spot, HR Bandung yang ada di foto bisa sampai puluhan lho... tapi kecil banget soalnya diambil dari perbukitan nun jauh di pinggir kota





TFM1 said:


> ^^ yah hanya iseng2 saja, kebetulan bisa naikin peringkat makassar (oportunis sekali tujuannya :bash... :lol: :runaway:
> sebenarnya dari sistem ini ada dua poin utama skyline yang tercapture...1. faktor utama skyline adalah HR (menurut CP)2. skyline adalah gambaran visual (artinya via media visual berupa foto atau yg lainny), bukan tabel berisi kumpulan data HR dalam kota, karena kalau HR tersebut tersebar, maka jadi tidak berbentuk skyline yang baik juga.
> nah dua poin diatas bisa kita bisa temukan scoringnya dalam cara yang saya gunakan.
> mengenai foto terlalu jauh atau tidak, tidak apa jauh, selama kita masih bisa melihat gedung HR nya dengan cukup jelas... seperti gambar makassar yang saya tampilkan diatas, itu jaraknya cukup jauh (jauh banget malah), tapi shape dari gedung2 jelas terlihat dan bisa diketahui mana HR dan mana non HR... kay:
> just my opinion :banana:





cyberprince said:


> bebas sih perhitungan bro TFM mau pakai mana?
> 
> mau 10 fl atau 12 fl boleh2 aja.. kan ini peringkat nya bro TFM.
> 
> kecuali kalau di emporis sih emang pakai 12 fl :cheers:





bozhart said:


> Itu namanya 10 top foto skyline Indonesia, bukan 10 top kota skyline Indonesia.
> 
> Coba hitung highrise di sini
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18845243





TFM1 said:


> ^^* itu kan pendapat saya tentang urutan skyline*, mungkin kebebasan berpendapat ditiadakan disini ya? :?
> 
> apakah ada standar tentang pengurutan skyline? kalau ada tolong disampaikan, jangan sampai kita dilarang2 tapi standarnya ga jelas kenapa dilarang...
> 
> kalau standarnya emporis maka. saya mau nanya *skyline itu foto/gambar/image atau sebuah data dalam bentuk tabel?* :?
> 
> *kalau skyline adalah sebuah data HR, maka harusnya disini **jangan diposting foto, tapi tabel*... kay: :lol:
> 
> *dan tolong diganti judulnya, bukan Top 10 Skyline, tapi top 10 data HR*... kay:
> 
> *perlukah saya bikin thread lain untuk mengakomodasi apa yang saya tampilkan kali ini*...
> 
> *selama saya memposting disini mengenai scring saya, belum ada forumer yang memprotes, mereka malah antusias menyumbangkan pendapat dan fotonya. tapi TS protes*, okelah... saya tunggu keputusan TS, kalau apa yang saya post tidak sesuai dengan keinginan TS, maka saya akan bikin thread lain yang bisa mengakomodasi postingan saya, dengan alasan bahwa belum ada thread yang dapat mengakomodasi postingan saya damn ketika ada thread yang sudah mendekati, TS nya menolak...
> 
> gimana TS?





bozhart said:


> @ TFM1,
> 
> Utk thread ini, TFM1 boleh bebas berpendapat tentang 10 top kota skyline asal mengikuti standar thread ini yaitu di link ini:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85861116
> 
> Bukan menciptakan standar sendiri yaitu 10 top skyline hanya berdasarkan satu buah foto. Diperlukan beberapa foto dari berbagai sudut utk mengetahui impressive atau tidak skylinenya.
> 
> Kalau TFM1 mau menciptakan standar sendiri, dipersilakan membuat thread baru utk mengakodomasi kebutuhan TFM1. It's ok kay:





TFM1 said:


> Thanks Bro Bozhart kay:
> terimakasih penjelasannya... sorry kalau td agak offense... kay:
> oke deh coba bikin thread baru,,, tapi tetep boleh aktif disini kan? :cheers1:


----------



## Blue_Sky

^^
Silahkan berdiskusi tentang skyline menurut forumer-forumer disini

Kami hanya akan menjadi penengah saja, namun sedikit opini dari saya yang merasa apa yang diutarakan bozhart ada benarnya. Metode _*urutan skyline
berdasarkan HR dalam 1 frame foto*_ hanya akan menjadi *10 top foto skyline Indonesia, bukan 10 top kota skyline Indonesia* karena saya lihat ada beberapa foto yang memuat banyak High Rise dalam 1 frame namun skyline nya jelek karena gedungnya terpencar2 berjauhan.

Ingat... element paling penting dari sebuah skyline itu adalah *faktor density/kepadatan *High Rise dalam suatu kota, setelah itu baru *faktor height/ketinggian* high rise di skyline itu. Faktor lain seperti water front, greenness, tata kota, kekumuhan dll itu hanya faktor penunjang/pendukung saja

Ini adalah pakem yang kita gunakan diforum ini selama bertahun2 dan saya rasa disetujui oleh mayoritas forumer di forum ini. Oleh karena itu saya paling tidak setuju dengan metode skoring nilai skyline seperti yang dibuat emporis. 

Bayangkan Jakarta membangun 5 gedung dengan tinggi 100 lantai masing2 di Jakarta barat, Jakarta Timur, Jakarta Pusat, Jakarta Utara & Jakarta Selatan. Secara nilai emporis akan wah sekali skoringnya, namun realita nya skylinenya tetap saja jelek


----------



## TFM1

^^ oke dalam hal ini sayass seetuju dengan Bro Boz, dan moderator... kay:

Kira2 saya bisa bikin thread yang diusulkan oleh Bro Bozhart tidak mod? karena saya tetap ingin melakukan scoring berdasarkan sebuah foto... 

kalau boleh, terimakasih mod, kalaupun tidak, ya gpp...


----------



## Blue_Sky

Duh, break away league eh break away thread donk...

Kalau dibuat thread baru percuma saja, karena masih satu pembahasan dari pihak moderator pasti akan langsung merge thread-thread seperti itu. Saran saya post saja foto skyline dari kota2 di Indonesia, kota mana yang lebih superior dari kota lain dari segi skyline, forumer disini tanpa perlu memakai metode2 apapun juga sudah paham kok :yes: 

Yang pasti postingan forumer disini membuka cakrawala pengetahuan kita semua akan kota2 yang ada di Indonesia, sistem klasemen 1,2,3 itu menjadi tidak penting ketika kita berhasil mempromosikan kota2 kita sendiri


----------



## Mehome

Blue_Sky said:


> Yang ini saya kira hanya debat2 biasa. Kalau yang ini sudah almarhum dengan pasukan2nya :yes:


OK! Sip oom Momod and terimakasih :cheers:


----------



## Xdoni

Bagaimana dengan signature mod? Kok musim ya signature yang nyelekit. Ntah itu sindiran atau apa. (maaf ya, cm mohon pencerahan)


----------



## David-80

Xdoni said:


> Bagaimana dengan signature mod? Kok musim ya signature yang nyelekit. Ntah itu sindiran atau apa. (maaf ya, cm mohon pencerahan)


Kami sedang menyusun new rules termasuk di antara nya posting foto (ukuran/size) dan offensive signatures (signatures yang isi nya sindir2an)

semoga nantinya rules baru ini bisa mempertegas aturan yang sudah ada. 

Minggu depan (estimasi selasa) rules ini akan kami publish disini. Jadi bagi siapapun yang mempunyai signatures yang sifatnya menyindir suatu kota/forumer, lebih baik di ganti sekarang atau akan kami beri tindakan yang keras setelah rules ini mulai berlaku minggu depan. 

cheers


----------



## Xdoni

:cheers
Makasih kebijakannya mod.
SSCI damai.


----------



## rahul medan

mod mohon dibuatkan polling untuk thread ini..

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=86485632#post86485632

maaf merepotkan & terima kasih


----------



## Alphonse Not-Elric

Mod, usul misalnya tret ini diganti judulnya
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=873072
dari cuma tol semarang solo aja, diganti jadi tol trans jawa sekalian.
kan soalnya tol2 lain kan udah mulai dibangun, seperti solo-ngawi yang sudah benar-benar mulai berjalan

daripada nanti bikin tret2 lain yang tol2nya sama2 part dari trans java, cikapali kan juga katanya mau dimulai... gimana kakak momod ?


----------



## cyberprince

^^ Cisumdawu juga segera ground breaking (sedang persiapan site). begitu juga Cikampek-Palimanan sudah diresmikan start pembangunannya tanggal 8 kemarin. nantinya semua ruas itu gabung di Tol Semarang Solo atau dibuat threadnya masing2 saja?


----------



## David-80

^^ dibikin sendiri2 saja, supaya forum general construction juga lebih spesifik dalam pembahasan nya, selama ini forum infrastructure development sepi peminat karena kurangnya thread. 

Cheers


----------



## ssphila

Bukannya disini sdh ada trit tol trans Jawa : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=86502665#post86502665

cmiiw


----------



## David-80

^^ itu main thread nya, yang saya maksud setiap section (which means part of trans java) silahkan dibuat sendiri2 saja. contoh: section Semarang - solo) atau Batang - Semarang supaya pembahasan jalan tol nya lebih mendetail.

nanti ketika semua jalan tol sudah tersambung (entah kapan) maka semua akan kita merge ke main thread tersebut. 


cheers


----------



## TFM1

Bang Moderator, mau minta tolong dengan sangat-sangat 
mau nambahi Poll Buat ini
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1467646
judul poll nya : Kota dengan pembangunan (fisik) terpesat [outsied Jakarta dan Surabaya]
opsinya 30 :
Bandung
Bogor
Tangerang dan Tangsel
Depok
Bekasi
Banda Aceh
Palembang
Pekanbaru
Medan
Jambi
Padang
Bandar lampung
Batam
Makasssar
Manado
Balikpapan
Pontianak
Samarinda
Banjarmasin
Palangkaraya
Ambon
jayapura
Mamuju
Lombok
Semarang
Solo
Malang
Yogyakarta
Other


----------



## paradyto

^^thread untuk apa ya?


----------



## TFM1

^^ coba deh di cek ke thread nya bany dyt, hasil diskusi dengan Bro CrazyforID... 

mohon di kritisi dan di berikan masukannya...


----------



## paradyto

^^ajang "narsis" lagi nih, tapi it's OK, untuk Palembang, Gw hanya menyarankan, silahkan ke thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=518447

DIJAMIN INFONYA LENGKAP! Gw sudah mengingatkan kepada Forumer Palembang, jika ada foto yang akan "dipajang" di thread lain, mohon ijin yang punya

cheers


----------



## David-80

@bro D3Y, bisa aja sih, nanti coba kita usulin tapi untuk sementara bisa di taruh di warteg dulu kay:

untuk bro TFM dan yang lain nya tolong kedepan nya jika ada perdebatan silahkan di selesaikan di PM jangan di ruang publik, karena itu sangat menganggu diskusi SSCI. seperti yang sudah terjadi di thread emporis point. 


Cheers


----------



## paradyto

D3Y said:


> ^^ kalo gitu thread our neighbouring juga musti ditambah lebih spesifik dong...masa timor leste doang
> selain itu biar forum kita banyak dikunjungi para tetangga kita juga...
> thread khusus tetangga-nya yang akrab2 aja model malaysia, thailand, singapura, Filipina, vietnam juga boleh
> atau kalo mau lebih negara2 macem australia, papua nugini dll mungkin bisa masuk juga, secara kita buta banget informasi dari negara itu
> 
> gimana mod ? terlalu kebanyakan ga ?


^^dulu Gw punya keinginan ada thread mengenai *Our Neighbouring Country* seperti yang diusulkan dochan, tapi malah thread *ASEAN Talk* yang menjadi *ASEAN & Neighbouring* yang ada di Warteg Karena bahasannya juga termasuk semua negara yang berbatasan dengan Indonesia

untuk *TFM1* yang lagi keren semangatnyakay:, Gw hanya bisa menyarankan untuk menjelajahi semua thread Kota yang ada di SSCI ini, biar nggak ada pertanyaan dan muncul ide untuk mengeneralisasikan dari thread2 yang ada, keep creative!kay:


----------



## TFM1

^^ oke bang dyto... thanks advicenya ya... 

butuh banyak saran dari forumer yang sudah berpengalaman disini...


----------



## CrazyForID

removed


----------



## cyberprince

apa thread *ASEAN and neighbours talk* itu sebaiknya dibagi lagi?

yang pertama, thread *ASEAN *: fokusnya lebih kearah pembahasan khusus ASEAN aja..lingkup organisasinya..kegiatannya. (bukan membahas tentang kehidupan warganya)


selanjutnya, ada thread* Our Neighbouring Country.* nah ini lebih luas cakupannya, ga hanya politik aja, bisa ke sosial budaya, aktifitas warga, kesenian, kuliner, galeri foto, db.. Our Neighbouring Country ini bisa dibagi menjadi banyak negara.. seperti di forum negara tetangga 

- Our Neighbouring Country | Timor Leste
- Our Neighbouring Country | Malaysia
- Our Neighbouring Country | Singapore
- Our Neighbouring Country | Thailand
- Our Neighbouring Country | Australia
- Our Neighbouring Country | Philippines
- Our Neighbouring Country | Vietnam
- Our Neighbouring Country | Papua New Guinea
- dll


----------



## aa coy

gw setuju aja kalo ada rencana penambahan thread Our Neighbouring Country, agar kita bisa lebih tahu berbagai informasi secara detail mengenai apa & bagaimana kondisi masing2 negara tetangga


----------



## dochan

cyberprince said:


> apa thread *ASEAN and neighbours talk* itu sebaiknya dibagi lagi?
> 
> yang pertama, thread *ASEAN *: fokusnya lebih kearah pembahasan khusus ASEAN aja..*lingkup organisasinya*..kegiatannya. (bukan membahas tentang kehidupan warganya)


sip, setuju sama yang dibold.



cyberprince said:


> selanjutnya, ada thread* Our Neighbouring Country.* nah ini lebih luas cakupannya, ga hanya politik aja, bisa ke sosial budaya, aktifitas warga, kesenian, kuliner, galeri foto, db.. Our Neighbouring Country ini bisa dibagi menjadi banyak negara.. seperti di forum negara tetangga
> 
> - Our Neighbouring Country | Timor Leste
> - Our Neighbouring Country | Malaysia
> - Our Neighbouring Country | Singapore
> - Our Neighbouring Country | Thailand
> - Our Neighbouring Country | Australia
> - Our Neighbouring Country | Philippines
> - Our Neighbouring Country | Vietnam
> - Our Neighbouring Country | Papua New Guinea
> - dll


setuju juga :cheers:
tapi kalo bisa, judul threadnya bahasa Indonesia aja gimana :lol: sekedar saran

*Negara Tetangga Kita | Malaysia*


----------



## paradyto

dochan said:


> tapi kalo bisa, judul threadnya bahasa Indonesia aja gimana :lol: sekedar saran
> 
> *Negara Tetangga Kita | Malaysia*


^^ lebih baikkay:


----------



## cyberprince

^^ setuju kay:

berarti nama negaranya ikut Bahasa Indonesia aja? Singapura, Filipina, Papua Nugini, dll


----------



## dochan

cyberprince said:


> ^^ setuju kay:
> 
> berarti nama negaranya ikut Bahasa Indonesia aja? Singapura, Filipina, Papua Nugini, dll


iya bener juga. keren nih..


----------



## TFM1

^^ gimana kalau

*Jiran Kita | Malaysia
Jiran Kita | Filipina*

hehehehe


----------



## Balaputradewa

^^ bagusan Negara Tetangga Kita.
Berarti Timor Leste dibuat Timor Timur aja ya karena Leste dlm bahasa Portugis bermakna Timur, sedangkan nama Inggrisnya East Timor.


----------



## cyberprince

^^ boleh juga., Timor Timur... (tapi serasa balik jadi provinsi lagi ya )




TFM1 said:


> ^^ gimana kalau
> 
> *Jiran Kita | Malaysia
> Jiran Kita | Filipina*
> 
> hehehehe



Jiran itu bahasa Melayu bukan? kan kita buat judul sesuai Bahasa Indonesia :cheers: jadi lebih sesuai kalau pakai 'tetangga'


----------



## TFM1

Balaputradewa said:


> ^^ bagusan Negara Tetangga Kita.
> Berarti Timor Leste dibuat Timor Timur aja ya karena Leste dlm bahasa Portugis bermakna Timur, sedangkan nama Inggrisnya East Timor.


iya timor timur aja... kay:



cyberprince said:


> ^^ boleh juga., Timor Timur... (tapi serasa balik jadi provinsi lagi ya )
> 
> Jiran itu bahasa Melayu bukan? kan kita buat judul sesuai Bahasa Indonesia :cheers: jadi lebih sesuai kalau pakai 'tetangga'


iya, bahasa melayu... oke deh, pakai kata tetangga saja...


----------



## paradyto

^^hitung-hitung mendukung Bahasa Indonesia menjadi bahasa ASEAN (yang kebetulan menjadi negara tetangga)...


----------



## Mehome

^^ Good, tapi apa nanti tidak berpengaruh ke tingkat kunjungan forumer Indonesia ke forum-forum Asia, mod? :?


----------



## paradyto

Mehome said:


> ^^ Good, tapi apa nanti tidak berpengaruh ke tingkat kunjungan forumer Indonesia ke forum-forum Asia, mod? :?


^^nggak juga, malah biasanya Forumer dari negara bersangkutan ikut nimbrung, dan kasih link untuk mengunjungi thread mereka Atau mereka bisa melakukan klarifikasi pendapat, sharing point...


----------



## dochan

Thread Tim Tim nya blom ada yah? Cri2 d Warteg ga ada..


----------



## rilham2new

Balaputradewa said:


> ^^ bagusan Negara Tetangga Kita.
> Berarti Timor Leste dibuat Timor Timur aja ya karena Leste dlm bahasa Portugis bermakna Timur, sedangkan nama Inggrisnya East Timor.


Kurang tepat, karena dalam Bahasa Indonesia resmi spertinya yang ada adalah Negara Timor Leste. Umum dipakai di media2 nasional kita.


----------



## TFM1

^^ mengenai nama negara, ya kita mengacu pada nama resmi dari mereka... kalau nama negara mereka timor leste, ya tetap timor leste...


----------



## CrazyForID

D3Y said:


> ^^ gimana kalo ane berniat bikin negara2 lain diluar tetangga macem gini
> 
> Negara-negara di Asia | Jepang/ Japan
> Negara-negara di Asia | China
> Negara-negara di Asia | India
> Negara-negara di Asia | Korea Selatan/ South Korea
> 
> diizinkan gak ? :cheers:


takutnya nanti malah jarang di update terlalu banyak thread beginian


----------



## F-ian

Please no more negara tetangga kita threads hno:..this is the INDONESIAN forum..buat apa kita bikin thread2 ttg negara tetangga kalo bisa simply mungunjungi forum mereka masing2? also lama kelamaan mngkin (ni mungkin) stirr up trouble and too much banding membanding..

IMO I like the focus on Indonesia (Warteg IS the nationwide fabric) :yes: IMO klo bisa mungkin thread negara tetangga kita taro di gado2 aja

edit: but then again I cab simply ignore them :dj:


----------



## David-80

Yeah, I agree 

Kayaknya kalau jepang, korea selatan dan yang lain sepertinya tidak perlu dibikin thread nya, sudah cukup banyak

secara teori negara tetangga kita sudah terwakili semua disitu kecuali PNG. so menurut saya, lebih baik cukup segini saja thread negara tetangga nya, 

Cheers


----------



## Blue_Sky

Saya ingatkan juga kepada para TS untuk aktif mengupdate thread2 yang telah dibuat yah :yes:


----------



## TFM1

^^ Oke


----------



## dochan

Blue_Sky said:


> Saya ingatkan juga kepada para TS untuk aktif mengupdate thread2 yang telah dibuat yah :yes:


siap...


----------



## D3Y

David-80 said:


> Yeah, I agree
> 
> Kayaknya kalau jepang, korea selatan dan yang lain sepertinya tidak perlu dibikin thread nya, sudah cukup banyak
> 
> secara teori negara tetangga kita sudah terwakili semua disitu kecuali PNG. so menurut saya, lebih baik cukup segini saja thread negara tetangga nya,
> 
> Cheers


sip mod...ane juga kurang minat bikin threadnya :colgate:
cuman nanya aja seandainya ada yang minat dengan memakai ane sebagai perumpamaan :cheers:


----------



## v-sun

dear Mods, tolong ubah judul thread ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=86706908#post86706908 menjadi :

BOCIMI | Bogor - Ciawi - Sukabumi Toll Road | West Java | 54 Km

thanks b4.. :tongue2:


----------



## valencia2010

Dear forumer,

Coba sekali kali ngintip ke skyscrapercity-nya milik Palembang untuk menambah wawasan kita tentang Indonesia.....asyik juga lho


----------



## paradyto

valencia2010 said:


> Dear forumer,
> 
> Coba sekali kali ngintip ke skyscrapercity-nya milik Palembang untuk menambah wawasan kita tentang Indonesia.....asyik juga lho


he he he kay: dan kalau mau kopas ke thread lain yang lebih general untuk foto2nya, *WAJIB* ijin dulu yang post

cheers


----------



## Balaputradewa

valencia2010 said:


> Dear forumer,
> 
> Coba sekali kali ngintip ke skyscrapercity-nya milik Palembang untuk menambah wawasan kita tentang Indonesia.....asyik juga lho


^^ lho kok cuma palembang aja, saran yg aneh. Kalo mo nambah wawasan ttg Indonesia ya kunjungi thread2 yg ada disini-lah. Mulai dari thread Kota Sabang sampe thread Papua.


----------



## dochan

iya tuh betul haha..


----------



## paradyto

*valencia2010* itu Wong Plembang yang cinta banget sama Palembang...


----------



## paradyto

*David* and *Blue*, ini ada info bagus: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1469962, tapi sayang banget ditempat yang nggak tepat he he he.. 

cheers


----------



## Blue_Sky

^^

Thanks, its gone


----------



## D3Y

mod, tolong thread ini diarsipkan 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1450406

ane udah bikin sekuelnya :cheers:


----------



## sembilanbelas

Mod, thread ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1462726 mohon diganti judulnya menjadi:
*SRG | Ahmad Yani International Airport | Semarang, Central Java*

:cheers2:


----------



## paradyto

Dear *David* and *Blue*,

mohon bantuannya, agar thread ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=86845103#post86845103 dihapus/deleted saja, karena pembahasannya sudah tidak diperlukan lagi.

terima kasih banyak,
cheers


----------



## Mehome

Mod, saya pikir ada yg tidak beres di top 100 banner. Score peringkat 1 dgn 2 jomplang banget, apa mungkin ada member punya ratusan akun yang dengan ratusan akun itu memberi score rendah/tinggi kepada banner yg dia mau? Yah I know it sounds like a deranged psycho or something, but everyone should agree with me that its a bit fishy hno:


----------



## smg820

^^ waw.. dan sekarang banner yg nomer 3 naik jadi peringkat dua


----------



## endar

^^ padahal kemarin malem masuk urutan 80an. eheh

Mod, maaf. ada beberapa post di trit ini tampak menlenceng jauh dari tujuan membuat trit dan takutnya menjadi sara. thanks mod. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=977060&page=14


----------



## badprivate

smg820 said:


> ^^ waw.. dan sekarang banner yg nomer 3 naik jadi peringkat dua


wahh dan yang naik jd peringkat 2 itu, turun ke peringkat 15..
yg nmr 2 sekarang, baru naik lagi peringkatnya
:dunno:

apa yg dibilang bro Mehome kayaknya betul juga

- - - - - - - --

jiahh, baru ditinggal bentar udah turun lagi peringkat banner KL.. 
ckckck hno:


----------



## yudibali2008

Mods, tolong thread ini di arsipkan, karena sudah mencapai 1000 postingan :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1372689&page=51

saya sudah buatkan thread lanjutannya, terima kasih


----------



## OPTX

Mods, tulung thread Adistana ini diganti titlenya

www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=281491

menjadi :

[SURABAYA] Marvell City | Mixed Use | 4 x 35 Fl , 16 Fl , 12 Fl


----------



## David-80

Aturan signature dan one liner/spamming thread telah kami publish di announcement

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/announcement.php?a=1436

untuk aturan picture, kami masih menunggu kesepakatan, bagaimana enak nya, berapa resolusi yang disepakati forumer? sehingga tidak memakan banyak bandwith

Cheers


----------



## Blue_Sky

Tolong untuk teman2 yang baca agar bisa disampaikan ke forumer lain yang jarang membuka thread FAQ ini


----------



## urix99

moderator mau nanya tentang announcements tentang spamming thread itu khusus thread kan,bukan untuk posting yg misalnya minta di update suatu thread?

1 lagi kebijakan tentang chatting apa gak berlebihan,sama halnya sub gado2 yg banyak posting2an juga,mohon di pertimbangkan tentang mengobrol disuatu thread agar tidak dianggap spam . mungkin kalau mengejar postingan boleh dianggap spam.


----------



## David-80

urix99 said:


> moderator mau nanya tentang announcements tentang spamming thread itu khusus thread kan,bukan untuk posting yg misalnya minta di update suatu thread?
> 
> 1 lagi kebijakan tentang chatting apa gak berlebihan,sama halnya sub gado2 yg banyak posting2an juga,mohon di pertimbangkan tentang mengobrol disuatu thread agar tidak dianggap spam . mungkin kalau mengejar postingan boleh dianggap spam.


kasus nya adalah posting 'minta update?" di hampir lebih dari 3-4 threads, kalau cuman satu thread saja, masih bisa kita mengerti 

untuk ngobrol/chattingan, kita membebaskan aturan tersebut di Gado-Gado sebenarnya, karena di sub forum Gado-Gado, postingan tidak dihitung, dan sub forum itu dibuat untuk hal2 yang Off topic (tapi masih sesuai aturan SSC)

Yang kita maksud adalah, off topic yang berlebihan di suatu thread di sub forum Non-Gado2.

memang off topic akan susah di hindari, tapi hendaknya di batasi, termasuk didalam nya, chattingan yang tidak sesuai topic. Karena nanti diskusi bisa melebar kemana mana yang akhirnya sudah tidak sesuai lagi dengan Judul thread. :yes:

Tapi tenang saja, kami terus tidak akan langsung tindak begitu saja, semua tentu ada analisa nya, dan setiap laporan OOT yang kami terima atau lihat akan selalu kita pertimbangkan setiap kasus nya, sehingga thread itu bisa berjalan dengan rapi dan sesuai koridor tanpa membatasi opini forumer.



Cheers


----------



## TFM1

^^ kay: setuju banget kalau penjelasannya seperti ini... 

thanks mod,,, selamat bekerja...


----------



## bharadya

Mau kasih tambahan, Mod:

1. Postingan yang cuma nulis "Sepi" dan semacamnya. Terkadang bisa berkali-kali. 
2. Postingan yg meng-_quote_ semua foto dan hanya memberi komentar "Nice Update" dan semacamnya, harusnya tanpa meng-_quote_ foto pun bisa, cukup memberi komentar saja. 
3. Unggahan foto per postingan dibatasi. Terkadang ada forumer yg mengunggah sampai sepuluh foto atau lebih untuk satu postingan yg bikin ngabisin _bandwidth_. Kalo gak salah, aku pernah baca aturannya lima foto per postingan. Mohon ditertibkan lagi. 

Matur suwun.


----------



## TFM1

^^ nah iya, mod. poin kedua, kadang ada forumer yang mengquote foto2 yang tepat ada diatasnya...

kan bisa pake emoticon ini saja "^^" apalagi kalau fotonya besar2 banget...


----------



## David-80

Ok guys, noted. Thanks for the input

Cheers


----------



## TFM1

^^ oiya mod, nyumbang ide. Kalau mau mengquote image atau berita panjang yang masih 1 page sama postingan baru, mungkin bisa tuliskan saja no postingan yg mw di quote...

Kecuali kalau memang sudah berbeda page, tujuannya mungkin mau mereview, bolehlah mengquote keseluruhan...


----------



## laba-laba

TFM1 said:


> ^^ oiya mod, nyumbang ide. Kalau mau mengquote image atau berita panjang yang masih 1 page sama postingan baru, mungkin bisa tuliskan saja no postingan yg mw di quote...
> 
> Kecuali kalau memang sudah berbeda page, tujuannya mungkin mau mereview, bolehlah mengquote keseluruhan...


Quote Image aja gak papa..
Tapi jangan di tampilkan , tapi sertakan saja dalam Link[url].

Itu lebih bagus untuk menghemat bandwidth..


----------



## TFM1

oiya, formatnya jangan







tp jadiin 

Setuju... ide bagus... kay:


----------



## eenx

ehm.... menurut saya untuk Quote image asal gak berlebihan sih gak apa apa. Karena beberapa image yang sama (walaupun diquote berkali2) oleh browser tetep di Load sebagai 1 gambar (loadnya cuma sekali) jadi tidak ada penambahan beban bandwidth tambahan untuk image lain yang diquote pada post lainnya. 

Tapi apabila tujuannya memang untuk rapi dan kemudahan membaca, saya setuju kalo quote image perlu diatur tersendiri. Dan saya yakin mod sudah mempersiapkan segala sesuatu hal tentang hal ini


----------



## TFM1

^^ oiya saya inget, image yg sourcenya sama di load sebagai satu image saja, walaupun banyak... :lol:


----------



## endar

mod mohon trit ini diarsipkan. sudah buat yang baru. 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1443434&page=51


----------



## Wicak_15

Bang mod, bisa pindahin postingan gak? dari thread: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1459527 
ke thread: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=319177 
Karena isi postingannya tidak nyambung dengan isi thread-nya. Dan postingan yang harus dipindah: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86814091&postcount=173 


Thankskay:


----------



## David-80

^^ all done

cheers


----------



## Wicak_15

Bang Mod, izin lapor: 

1. Sebaiknya thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=851956 titlenya disederhanakan saja, menjadi "*[WEST JAVA] Projects & Development*" 

2. Ada yg buka lapak iklan ilegal di Sub forum Jakarta. Threadnya: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=851956 

Selesai


----------



## Efriansyah Ramadhan

momod, saya mau tanya, kok saya mau posting malah jadi kayak gini ya?

Post denied. New posts are limited by number of URLs it may contain and checked if it doesn't contain forbidden words.

itu kenapa ya? tks


----------



## yudibali2008

^^

saya pernah ngalamin gitu, coba di clear browsing cache nya dulu, trus di coba login lagi, semoga berhasil 

semoga bermanfaat


----------



## Wicak_15

Bang mod, sorry ngerepotin lagi, bisa pindahin postingan aku gak? 
Dari thread: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=523218 
ke thread: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1445593 
dan postingannya: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87223501&postcount=693 
Karena baru tahu kalo thread tersebut tidak boleh ada foto2 Jkt 

Thankskay:


----------



## Blue_Sky

^^

Dear wicak
Bisa aja di edit sendiri kok. Tinggal copy paste ke thread tujuan. Di thread lama tinggal dikasi info

======= edited, wrong thread =======


----------



## drie

Bang mod, mohon judul thread  [PEKANBARU] Green City | Multi-Use Superblock | 6+15+15+21 fl | U/C diganti menjadi 

*[PEKANBARU] Green City | Mix Use | 6+15+15+21 fl | U/C*

Terimakasih sebelumya bang mod  :cheers2:


----------



## Sizter85

Mods, thread berikut apa tdk sebaiknya diganti tittle-nya menjadi :

*QZ | Indonesia AirAsia | Sekarang semua orang bisa terbang*

Tujuannya hny menyeragamkan thread2 aviasi aja sh,.. atau perlu confirm ke TS terlebih dahulu ya ?


----------



## Blue_Sky

^^

Done :cheers:


----------



## drie

Hanya *Saran* aja buat abang - abang Mod.. Gimana kalau Thread INI di lock aja dulu, soalnya udah mengarah ke penyerangan personal... 

:cheers2:


----------



## Sizter85

Diberi warning saja dahulu,.. jng langsung di lock sh,.. ntar terkesan otoriter banget

juzt 1 rupiahs frm me


----------



## drie

^^ Kalau gak salah kemarin mod Blue_sky udah coba memberikan warning. Tapi kayaknya tetap gak mempan. Mekanisme keputusan tetap di tangan momod bedua siih


----------



## endar

^^ ga lebih baik pihak yang "meyerang secara individu"-nya yang diwarning bang?
kasian, banyak yang aktif di trit itu dan mereka fine aja.

my cent..


----------



## Blue_Sky

Kita warning kembali aja terlebih dahulu, menurut pengamatan saya belum perlu di lock karena yang "nakal" cuma 1-2 forumer kok. Kalau dilihat sejarah postingan dia juga trnyta 90% ya cuma di thread itu. Hmmm... mencurigakan memang. Siap masuk sasaran tembak selanjut nya


----------



## laba-laba

Aku rasa dibiarkan saja dulu.


----------



## TFM1

^^ iya dibiarkan saja, yg personal attack saja yg di warning...


----------



## rahul medan

Mod untuk thread Nusantara (the picture of Indonesia) kapan sih dipisahkan antara Sumatra Island, Kalimantan, Sulawesia, Papua & other people.
Pengennya sih Sumatra ya Sumatra aj seperti Java Island & Bali.
Alasannya banyak bgt sub thread di sonoh, jadi klo 1 hari aj gk posting thread-nya bisa tenggelam ke page-2

thx :cheers:


----------



## paradyto

Blue_Sky said:


> Kita warning kembali aja terlebih dahulu, menurut pengamatan saya belum perlu di lock karena yang "nakal" cuma 1-2 forumer kok. Kalau dilihat sejarah postingan dia juga trnyta 90% ya cuma di thread itu. Hmmm... mencurigakan memang. Siap masuk sasaran tembak selanjut nya


^^he he he nggak perlu dilock kok, menarik untuk disimak, dan lihat saja yang *"ngomporin"*nya juga ada coba saja dibaca perhalaman ke thread itu


----------



## paradyto

rahul medan said:


> Mod untuk thread Nusantara (the picture of Indonesia) kapan sih dipisahkan antara Sumatra Island, Kalimantan, Sulawesia, Papua & other people.
> Pengennya sih Sumatra ya Sumatra aj seperti Java Island & Bali.
> Alasannya banyak bgt sub thread di sonoh, jadi klo 1 hari aj gk posting thread-nya bisa tenggelam ke page-2
> 
> thx :cheers:


^^sudah saatnya Sumatra berdiri sendiri dengan *Sumatra Island Skylines and Building Pictures*.

cheers


----------



## eurico

Maaf mod saya mw tanya ketentuan posting gambar per post itu berapa? Soalnya dulu saya pernah posting 1 post isinya 10 gambar diperingatkan gak usah banyak2 karena bisa kelamaan ngeloadnya.


----------



## David-80

^^ kalau bisa maksimal 5 pictures aja bro

Good news, Untuk sub forum nusantara : sumatra dan project and development :greater makassar sedang kami proses ke admin. kay:


Cheers


----------



## unity

^^
Wow, congrats buat Makassar, you deserve it!! kay:
Semoga Semarang dan Medan bisa nyusul selanjutnya...:cheers:


----------



## TFM1

David-80 said:


> ^^ kalau bisa maksimal 5 pictures aja bro
> 
> Good news, Untuk sub forum nusantara : sumatra dan project and development :greater makassar sedang kami proses ke admin. kay:
> 
> 
> Cheers


thanks a lot modddddddd...... :banana: :cucumber:

Congratz for Indonesia...


----------



## TFM1

unity said:


> ^^
> Wow, congrats buat Makassar, you deserve it!! kay:
> Semoga Semarang dan Medan bisa nyusul selanjutnya...:cheers:


Thanks bro Unity... :cheers1:

yup, setuju semoga semarang dan medan bisa nyusul secepatnya... Dan kota2 lainnya juga... kay:

Unity Indonesia... :hug:


----------



## rahul medan

David-80 said:


> ^^ kalau bisa maksimal 5 pictures aja bro
> 
> Good news, Untuk sub forum nusantara : sumatra dan project and development :greater makassar sedang kami proses ke admin. kay:
> 
> 
> Cheers


thx mod


----------



## cyberprince

congratz Sumatra & Makassar kay:


----------



## TFM1

^^ thanks bro, semoga semua berjalan lancar...


----------



## eurico

David-80 said:


> ^^ kalau bisa maksimal 5 pictures aja bro
> 
> Good news, Untuk sub forum nusantara : sumatra dan project and development :greater makassar sedang kami proses ke admin. kay:
> 
> 
> Cheers


Terimakasih mod atas penjelasannya and congratz for warga Makassar dan Sumatra!


----------



## TFM1

^^ thanks eurico 

Ini ada daftar warga makassar di SSC



Wawar05 said:


> Statistik kecil2an menjelang hadirnya subforum greater makassar
> 
> 1. Comeliness: 3649
> 2. Ocean One: 3516
> 3. Sony : 3439
> 4. TFM: 3003
> 5. bkz: 010019: 1448
> 6. Kubel: 1127
> 7. Wawar05: 536
> 8. Putra Bantaeng: 504
> 9. Caesarleo: 328 (salah satu sesepuh di sini)
> 10. Marsya: 303
> 11.Ahmad06: 186 (The TS of the main thread)
> 12. Uniqlly: 132
> 13. J. Patra: 82
> 14. Sultan Perdana: 60
> 15. Noldy: 47
> 16. TFD: 28
> 17. Waonemperor: 18
> 18. Jojohanhan: 15
> 19. Humaidy: 12
> 20. Derezara: 3
> 
> bersama kita menjadi mediator info2 proyek di Makassar khususnya dan Sulsel pada umumnya
> 
> 
> kalau ada yg terlewatkan, mohon maap dan harap saya diberitahu..


----------



## senokiO

congrats makassar kay:


----------



## TFM1

^^ thanks senOkio... Balikpapan next subforum... :banana:


----------



## yudibali2008

wah congrats buat Makassar dan Sumatera :banana:


btw mods, ini bisa dikategorikan jualan nggak?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87306526&postcount=11246


----------



## Blue_Sky

^^

Gone now :cheers:


----------



## yudibali2008

^^

thanks mod for quick response kay:


----------



## bharadya

TFM1 said:


> ini ada daftar warga makassar di SSC


^^ Wah, jangan lupain Eurico, dong. Beliau ini termasuk sesepuh _thread_ Makassar juga, lho!


----------



## TFM1

^^ oiya eurico... Yg buat sensusnya bukan saya sih... 

Bro eurico sekarang lg sibuk di thread Mamuju... Hehehehe.... :lol:

Thanks ya bharadaya atas pengingatnya... kay:


----------



## David-80

Kami baru saja selesai memindahkan thread makassar ke Greater Makassar di project and development dan thread2 sumatra ke Sumatra island and Riau di Nusantara.

Silahkan diskusi untuk kota2 tersebut dilanjut di sub forum tersebut, 

Cheers


----------



## TFM1

Thanks a lot ya mod kay:

Tp saya maunanya mod, thread pare-pare, bantaeng dan mamminasata ga masuk greater makassar ya? Soalnya kedua kota itu kan bertetangga dengan makassar dan mamminasata kan kawasan metropolitannya makassar

Kayak di greater bandung, jakarta dan surabaya. Kota2 tetangganya kan masuk sunforum greaternya...

Anyway, thanks a lot ya mod... semoga kami bisalebih baik dalam memberikan kontribusi untuk SSCI... :cheers:


----------



## David-80

Ok, tiga kota itu sudah masuk greater Makassar, kalau ada kota lain yang masuk katagori greater Makassar, silahkan di tulis saja disini, nanti kami pindahkan.

Cheers


----------



## TFM1

Thanks a lot mod.... sepertinya sudah tidak ada mod... :cheers1:


----------



## Dazon

to bos David-80/Blue_sky/any member yg tahu soal ini:

Knp setiap kota yang menjadi sub forum di SSCi itu harus menyandang Greater? setahu gw sih ya hanya jakarta saja yg menyandang itu. selebihnya utk Bandung, Bandung Raya kalo gk salah.


----------



## urix99

mod thread padang panjang msh ketinggalan di subforum lama


----------



## David-80

Dazon said:


> to bos David-80/Blue_sky/any member yg tahu soal ini:
> 
> Knp setiap kota yang menjadi sub forum di SSCi itu harus menyandang Greater? setahu gw sih ya hanya jakarta saja yg menyandang itu. selebihnya utk Bandung, Bandung Raya kalo gk salah.


secara teori : http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/greater

_consisting of a central city together with adjacent areas that are naturally or administratively connected with it_ 

dan greater disini juga untuk memudahkan kita supaya kota2 satelit ikut masuk juga dalam kategori sub forum tersebut, jadi nanti kalau kota2 satelit itu kedepan nya semakin membanyak, tidak perlu bikin sub forum baru tapi cukup di sub forum "greater" tersebut. 


Cheers


----------



## Dazon

ic2.. thx 4 the explanation mod..


----------



## bharadya

Mau nanya sedikit, utk subforum "Sumatra Island and Riau" itu koq sedikit rancu, ya? Riau bukannya memang terletak di pulau Sumatra? Kalo yg misah kan 'Kepulauan' Riau? Lalu utk provinsi Babel gimana? Kurang adil rasanya kalo gak dicantumin.


----------



## endar

selamat buat makasar dan sumatera


----------



## David-80

bharadya said:


> Mau nanya sedikit, utk subforum "Sumatra Island and Riau" itu koq sedikit rancu, ya? Riau bukannya memang terletak di pulau Sumatra? Kalo yg misah kan 'Kepulauan' Riau? Lalu utk provinsi Babel gimana? Kurang adil rasanya kalo gak dicantumin.


opini yang bagus 

bagaimana forumer sumatra dan riau? ada masukan? apa akan kita ganti menjadi Sumatra Island saja atau, Sumatra, Riau and Babel Islands


Cheers


----------



## Comeliness

TFM1 said:


> Ini ada daftar warga makassar di SSC


I think the list was not complete because many forumers that contributed in Mks threads in the past were not mentioned in that list.



bharadya said:


> ^^ Wah, jangan lupain Eurico, dong. Beliau ini termasuk sesepuh _thread_ Makassar juga, lho!


Agree, he should be in that list.


----------



## urix99

David-80 said:


> opini yang bagus
> 
> bagaimana forumer sumatra dan riau? ada masukan? apa akan kita ganti menjadi Sumatra Island saja atau, Sumatra, Riau and Babel Islands
> 
> 
> Cheers


sumatera archipelago ja mod,kata archipelago mencakup gugusan pulau2 kecil yg berpenghuni


----------



## laba-laba

Sumatera Island 

aja


----------



## nick_1212

^^ ya, semntar a ini sumatera island aja

ntar ada jawa & madura & bawean & kepulauan seribu & bali island


----------



## TFM1

endar said:


> selamat buat makasar dan sumatera


thanks ya endar, thanks juga buat forumer SSCI lainnya dan thanks buat tim moderator Indonesia,,, kay:



Comeliness said:


> I think the list was not complete because many forumers that contributed in Mks threads in the past were not mentioned in that list.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree, he should be in that list.


bukan saya yang bikin listnya, saya cuma mindahin aja. hno:
saudara *wawar05* yang bikin listnya, jadi langsung PM ke dia saja. kay: 
lagipula di listnya wawar sudah minta maaf kalau ada yang terlewat. 

mungkin menambahkan, sekali lagi mohon maaf jika list yhang dibuat *wawar05* kurang lengkap dan ada yang terlewati, dan mohon maf memindahkan list yg kurang lengkap. hno:


----------



## TFM1

momod saya mau nanya nih

*pertama*

untuk subforum Rate Our Highrise, Baru-baru ini temen2 bikin thread untuk gedung2 di tangerang. sekedar info tentang tangerang (karena saya domisili di tangerang)

Tangerang itu wilayahnya sangat sangat luas karena dia terdiri dari 2 kota dan 1 kabupaten
1. kota tangerang selatan (punya walikota sendiri)
2. kota tangerang (punya walikota sendiri)
3. Kabupaten Tangerang (punya bupati sendiri)

apakah nama thread2 HR tangerang perlu dibedakan menjadi
1. Tangerang
2. Tangerang Selatan

nah kedua kota ini punya lokasi pusat HR masing2 
1. Tangerang = Karawaci
2. Tangerang Selatan = BSD (Serpong) dan Bintaro

ini sebagai referensi kedua kota yang berbeda tersebut
http://id.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kota_Tangerang_Selatan
http://id.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kota_Tangerang

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*kedua*

subforum "General Construction and Development" kan dikhususkan untuk proyek2 non HR, tapi di beberapa subforum lainnya saya melihat ada thread2 non HR seperti Stadion dan Jembatan.

seperti ini :
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1232815
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1372315
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1316661
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=817164
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1461506

apakah memang boleh mod? kalau boleh saya juga mau mindahin proyek2 non HR makassar ke subforum makassar. 

thread2 ini:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1425146
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1471346

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

thanks a lot ya moderator.... kay:


----------



## laba-laba

Om David, aku dulu kala pernah buat thread 

[Indonesia] "RUKO", information and images from the project!! 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=53688865&highlight=#post53688865

aku rasa rubah menjadi : [Medan] "RUKO" / shophouse, information and images from the project!! 

gmn menurut om David ?


----------



## Balaputradewa

David-80 said:


> opini yang bagus
> 
> bagaimana forumer sumatra dan riau? ada masukan? apa akan kita ganti menjadi Sumatra Island saja atau, Sumatra, Riau and Babel Islands
> 
> Cheers



^^ Sumatra melingkupi 10 provinsi mod, 8 provinsi di daratan Sumatra dan 2 di kepulauan. 
Sekarangpun telah membentuk komunitas kawasan Sumatra, terbagi lagi Sumatra Bagian Utara (Sumbagut) meliputi Aceh, Sumut, Riau, Kepri, Sumbar dan Sumatra Bagian Selatan (Sumbagsel), meliputi Sumsel, Bengkulu, Babel, Jambi dan Lampung. *Jadi* untuk judul sub-forum lebih tepat menggunakan '*Sumatra*'



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ananto hermawan

paradyto said:


> ^^sudah saatnya Sumatra berdiri sendiri dengan *Sumatra Island Skylines and Building Pictures*.
> 
> cheers


saya juga setuju namanya Sumatra Island Skylines and Building Pictures.


----------



## TFM1

^^ saya juga setuju namanya seperti itu...

seperti halnya pulau jawa, walaupun banyak pulau lain dintara pulau jawa, tapi namanya tidak disebutkan

jadi saya usul nama ini saja... 
*Sumatra Island Skylines and Building Pictures*


----------



## urix99

ananto hermawan said:


> saya juga setuju namanya Sumatra Island Skylines and Building Pictures.


kalau seperti itu terlalu khusus untuk 2 jenis pict ja,kategori pict2 yg lain gak include kalau judulnya seperti itu,seperti kategori pict2 culture and people nya n etc,walaupun tetap masih bisa posting jenis pict lainnya,
walaupun cuma judul,tapi menarik n tepat sasaran itu diharapkan.
Seperti saran saya td 'Sumatera Archipelago'


----------



## TFM1

^^ iya juga sih,,, saya setuju seperti itu supaya penyeragaman saja, supaya sama dg nama thread yg pulau jawa... 

just MO... 

tapi orang2 di sumatera lah yg paling layak buat ngusulin nama, silahkan teman2 sumatra...


----------



## David-80

@TFM, proyek infrastructure tetep di general construction, tapi kalau sports facilities dan non-highrise building yah di sub forum masing2.

@laba2, ok bang, saya rename thread nya

Ok, forum Sumatra island and Riau kita rename jadi Sumatra Island saja

Cheers


----------



## Balaputradewa

^^ Ok mod david  
Btw mo nanya nih, awalnya kok bisa ditulis Sumatra dan Riau itu gimana ya? alasannya gitu? kenapa waktu itu gak ditulis Sumatra Island dan Aceh atau Sumatra Island dan Bangka Belitung?


----------



## sbyctzn

Mod, sekedar iseng mau tanya, dulu mau tanya lupa2 terus tapi masih penasaran sampe sekarang soalnya belum tau.

Subforum Gado2 itu apa memang cuman bisa diakses sama registered member yg sudah login ya?
Klo belum login kok link menu Subforum Gado2 g muncul.
Apa memang begitu?
Apa karena Subforum Gado2 yg tidak dihitung post countnya akhirnya begitu?
Soalnya klo saya tiap belum login, menu Subforum Gado2 g muncul linknya.

Sory klo mungkin sebelumnya sudah pernah dibahas
Thx atas tanggapannya.


----------



## David-80

^^ Yup betul, sub forum Gado2 hanya bisa di akses oleh registered member saja 

jadi kalau belum log-in, sub forum gado2 tidak akan keliatan

so buat non-member, silahkan register supaya bisa menikmati sub forum Gado2, member only 

cheers


----------



## ananto hermawan

^^ yeahhh, Like this SSCI. :cheers:


----------



## sbyctzn

Hahaha :lol: baru tau sekarang klo ternyata Gado2 khusus buat yg udah login.
Saya pikir dulu itu ada trouble server atau apalah..., eh ternyata begitu
Subforum wajib dikunjungin tiap hari, buat hiburan, threadnya menarik2 kay:
Thx Mod....


----------



## atmada

Mod, thread ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1478992 tolong dikasih poll....sama judulnya dibuat standar ROH: 

*Favehotel | Solo | Hotel | 13 Floors + 1 Basement*

Maturnuwun


----------



## Blue_Sky

^^

Done


----------



## rahul medan

Mod tolong ubah judul thread ini
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1479162

sebelumnya:
[NORTH OF SUMATERA] Projects & Development ( excluding Medan ) 


Menjadi:
[NORTH SUMATERA] Project & Development ( excluding Medan )

thx


----------



## Blue_Sky

^^

Ok


----------



## hildalexander

Mod, Greater Jakarta masih brantakan...  gimana cara ngerapihinnya yaks?


----------



## Blue_Sky

Jakarta berantakan?? Serahkan pada ahli nya *elus kumis*

Untuk Jakarta kita butuh bantuan forumer JKT itu sendiri utk membuat list dengan format yang benar. Baru saya & David-80 bisa gantian untuk edit judulnya satu persatu. Dalam hal ini forumer BDG, MDN & MKSR sangat pro aktif membantu kami para mods untuk merapikan sub forum mereka, please volunteer from JKT, anyone :yes:


----------



## hildalexander

^^ hahaha... Kebanyakan proyek siy nih Jekarda.... Puyeng euy!!! 

Ntar tak bilangin kandidat volunteer ... *lirik Wicak, jrot, Acen, AAG, Andhira, Dazon, Ace4


----------



## David-80

^^ dulu udah pernah ada kesepakatan kalau Jakarta dibiarin gitu aja, soalnya memang proyeknya banyak banget :nuts:

Cheers


----------



## hildalexander

Okeh mod... 

Nyadar gak mod, kok skarang2 ini makin kentara Jakartanisasi proyek ya? Yg tren di Jkt, diikuti daerah... Sorry bukannya gw bermaksud dikotomis, cuma ya itu tadi, blm tentu daya dukungnya sama dgn Jkt...


----------



## David-80

hildalexander said:


> Okeh mod...
> 
> Nyadar gak mod, kok skarang2 ini makin kentara Jakartanisasi proyek ya? Yg tren di Jkt, diikuti daerah... Sorry bukannya gw bermaksud dikotomis, cuma ya itu tadi, blm tentu daya dukungnya sama dgn Jkt...


Kayaknya bakalan di bahas nih ama portal yang bentar lagi launching :cheers:

Mungkin kita butuh thread khusus nih yang membahas masalah properti di Indonesia, tren dan kultur nya baik positif maupun negatif... 



Cheers


----------



## TFM1

mod kayaknya ini udah layak di sticky
[Mamuju] Projects and Development
udah 474 jumlah postingannya, udah sama kayak *manado* yg juga udah di sticky... 
bahkan sudah melebihi *palangkaraya* yg juga udah di sticky...


----------



## rahul medan

Malam mod, maaf ngerepotin.
Mod tolong di ubah judul thread ini:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1431309

menjadi:

Medan l The Story of Panoramic and Stunning Architecture / Buildings

thx


----------



## ananto hermawan

mod, ada yang ganggu/ salah tempat nih di Java Island and Bali P&D:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1479810


----------



## drie

Mod ada PKL niih mod... http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=87620526#post87620526

Pelakunya : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=934599


dan thread ini spertinya jg gk penting nih mod : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1479815


----------



## paradyto

*David* and *Blue_sky*,

thread ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1479633 apa bedanya dengan ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=683012 (?)

kayaknya Merger saja ke Islands in Indonesia.

thanx


----------



## hermawan

Mod ber2 yang baik....
Mohon dipertimbangkan aturan untuk bikin thread baru
Rasanya kondisi sekarang, orang terlalu gampang bikin thread baru tanpa berpikir panjang gunanya....
biasanya dilakukan seorang newbie yang postingnya baru 1 kali 2 kali sudah nekad bikin thread baru

dan runyamnya thread baru itu saya perhatikan banyak nyampahnya, yang ujung2nya momod sendiri yang nantinya terpaksa bersihin.

Seperti misal thread ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1479809
menurutku thread ini punya potensi jadi polemik diantara anggota SSC...
khan sudah ada thread tentang universitas/perguruan tinggi.


----------



## Blue_Sky

Thanks paradyto & hermawan atas info & bantuannya

Memang agak merepotkan kita jika para forumer membuat thread tanpa search terlebih dahulu existing thread. Untuk hermawan (or anyone else) bisa tolong bantu kami dengan link thread Universitas yang sudah ada, agar kami lebih mudah untuk merge thread2 tsb


----------



## Val_project

maaf beribu2 maaf kalau thread saya dianggap duplicat. sebenarnya maksud saya buat thread itu khusus memposting pulau2 di indonesia yang tidak berpenghuni saja, tapi mungkin banyak forumer yang menganggap terlalu boros jika dibuatkan thread baru. saya rasa sih bener juga, lebih baik thread ini yang di kembangkan. sekali lagi mohon maaf udah ngerepotin


----------



## hermawan

Blue_Sky said:


> Thanks paradyto & hermawan atas info & bantuannya
> 
> Memang agak merepotkan kita jika para forumer membuat thread tanpa search terlebih dahulu existing thread. Untuk hermawan (or anyone else) bisa tolong bantu kami dengan link thread Universitas yang sudah ada, agar kami lebih mudah untuk merge thread2 tsb


Sebenarnya untuk thread universitas, sudah lebih dari cukup ada ini
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=185380
dan juga
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=258105


----------



## rahul medan

Maaf mod ngerepotin lagi. Mohon mohon edit thread lama yg mo di hidupkan lagi nich. Tujuannya agar seragam

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=145036

sebelumnya: 
[Medan] "RUKO" / shophouse, information and images from the project!! 

Menjadi:

[MEDAN] "RUKO" / shophouse, information and images from the project!!

thx mod


----------



## eurico

Mod david80 dan mod blue_sky kapan dibuat subforum Greater Semarang? Saya dukung 100% lho, secara jumlah proyek n tret mereka juga sudah cukup banyak juga, mohon dipertimbangkan ya...


----------



## TFM1

^^ saya dukung juga 100%,,, apalagi threadnya sudah 10 buah + jumlah postingan sudah 20.000... jumlah postingan 2x lebih banyak dari makassar... kay:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

oiya mod minta tolong ganti judul thread ini dari *approved* jadi *U/C* ya
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1471560


----------



## urix99

selamat sore mod,cm mau mnt tlg rename thread ini www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1449015 dgn nama 
West Sumatera | The Land of Harmony [3rd]
thx before mod,


----------



## Dazon

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1480993
mod tulung add pollnya  saya lupa

Wisma Hayam Wuruk| Jakarta | Office | 15 floors
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1480997
sama yg ini dibelakang kat Wuruknya di tambah sepasi Wisma Hayam *Wuruk | Jakarta*


----------



## sbyctzn

Btw mod sambil intermezo...
Gimana nih SSCI menghadapi kemungkinan terburuk dari SOPA/PIPA klo ternyata positif digedok?
Apa ada kemungkinan SSCI kena dampak langsung juga? 
Kemungkinan2 aktifitas atau rutinitas seperti apa yg biasa dilakukan teman2 forumer yg bisa terancam SOPA/PIPA?
Sory klo sebelumnya pernah dibahas, cuman ingin tau aja kedepannya gimana...
Thx b4...


----------



## Mehome

^^ Suruh mister Jan pindahin server ke Indo aja om  j/k


----------



## Dazon

^^
ssc bukanya di polandia ya?

coba buka megaupload.com


----------



## David-80

^^ servernya di US

rating tertinggi menurut alexa, SSC no 1 di polandia

mas hermawan, kayaknya masalah SOPA itu yang di incer link2 dari luar negeri yang berhubungan sama piracy dsb...jadi google nantinya ga diperbolehkan untuk posting link2 lagi....itu yang saya tangkap sih CMIIW.

mungkin Jan bisa di PM aja, kalau mau tau lebih detailnya

Cheers


----------



## TFM1

^^ tp link2 dr Indonesia tetap ada kan? *lgmikirSSCtanpaberita2 :bash:


----------



## sbyctzn

Oh gt mod, ok thanks...
Kabar2 om momod nanti klo ada perkembangan terbaru yg terkait dg SOPA/PIPA dan berhubungan dg eksistensi SSCI.
Soalnya sy masih agak belum paham betul gmn detilnya SOPA/PIPA itu, makanya penasaran gmn nasibnya SSCI ntar, apa2 aja yg perlu kita hindari... Dll dll
G kebayang gmn nanti nasibnya para downloaders...
Dan gmn dunia cyber kedepannya.
Dunia cyber mulai terbatas sekat2...
G ada lg artis2 dadakan yg bisa tenar karena youtube dll...
Kreatifitas di dunia cyber kayaknya bakal beneran tidak bisa bebas...


----------



## endar

mod maaf di trit ini
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=803134&page=29

ternyata menimbulkan banyak salah persepsi dan berujung pada hal2 yang tidak baik. bagaimana menurut mod? apa diarsipkan saja dulu atau ditutup (permanen atau sementara), silahkan terserah pada moderator.
makasih mod.
kay:


----------



## rahul medan

endar said:


> mod maaf di trit ini
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=803134&page=29
> 
> ternyata menimbulkan banyak salah persepsi dan berujung pada hal2 yang tidak baik. bagaimana menurut mod? apa diarsipkan saja dulu atau ditutup (permanen atau sementara), silahkan terserah pada moderator.
> makasih mod.
> kay:



agree..


----------



## v-sun

^^thanks Mod, thread tersebut akhirnya digembok!


----------



## hildalexander

^^ lagian tret begituan dikomentarin :lol: sangat kontraproduktif


----------



## sbyctzn

Mod, ada postingan berbau ads salah satunya di thread ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=883466&page=35, tolong dihapus dan ada bagusnya jika langsung aja dibanned usernya ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=932823.
Thx.


----------



## David-80

^^ thanks laporan nya bro

hes gone

cheers


----------



## Dazon

mod pls delete this thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1481466 kesalahan ane ini... sudah ada disini: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1457477


----------



## endar

mod, maaf.
trit ini salah kamar.

trit2 ini berada pada sub forum indonesia

1.Jembatan Merah Putih Ambon
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1482174

mungkin bisa disimpan di General Construction and Development

2. Victoria Park Hotel Ambon
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1482172

mungkin bisa disimpan di Kalimantan, Sulawesi and Papua project and Dev

makasih mod


----------



## Wicak_15

Mod, tolong sebaiknya thread  ini sama ini di merger aja. Soalnya ini masih satu kawasan, Gading Serpong. Cuma kawasan ini dipegang oleh 2 pengembang, Summarecon sama Paramount. Dan juga judul threadnya diganti aja menjadi "*[Gading Serpong] Project & Development*" 

Thanks


----------



## David-80

all done 

Cheers


----------



## ira-watie

om mod tolong dibuatkan polling buat trit ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1482358
baru pertama bikin thread  mohon maaf, hatur nuhun


----------



## dochan

horeee... SSCI sudah 600.000 post..


----------



## TFM1

Good job all... :banana:


----------



## ssphila

Mods, spertinya trit ini : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=281588&page=26 lupa digembok & masuk sel, karena sdh ada seri ke 4 http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1274673&page=38

:|


----------



## rahul medan

Malam mod, mohon di edit judul thread ini agar menjadi seragam
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=455616

sebelumnya:

Deli Grand City - Medan's largest development

Judul yg diinginkan:

MEDAN l Deli Grand City l Superblock l Hotel l Apartment l Office l Supermall

thx mod


----------



## David-80

^^ 

all done , 

semua request termasuk yang lewat PM juga sudah di edit. 

Cheers


----------



## rahul medan

Maaf mod ngerepotin lagi. Agar seragam mohon edit thread ini
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1482465

Sebelumnya: 
MEDAN|MEDAN FOCAL POINT|LIFESTYLE MALL|U/C 

Menjadi:
Medan l Medan Focal Point l Lifestyle Mall l U/C

Kemudian mohon di merge kedua thread mangkrak ini:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1286659
Padangsidimpuan Project & Depelopment 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1286691
Sibolga Projects and Development 

dimerge ke thread ini:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1479162
[NORTH SUMATERA] Project & Development ( excluding Medan ) 

Terima Kasih Mod


----------



## David-80

^^

2 thread nganggur itu saya closed saja, soalnya kalau di merge nanti halaman pertama nya jadi kacau.

cheers


----------



## dasarKAMPUNGAN

Dear Mods, ada beberapa thread yg belum pindah ke Sumatera (Subforum Nusantara)
KOTAAGUNG, Pangkalpinang, BAGANSIAPIAPI, Vote the nicest skyline city in Sumatera, Muarabungo, BANGKO, SAROLANGUN


----------



## David-80

^^ thanks udah dibantu bro 

Cheers


----------



## TFM1

pagi mod... :hi:

minta tolong thread ini
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=87913380#post87913380

diganti namanya jadi
GOWA | Barombong International Sport Center | Makassar Int'l Football Stadium + Int'l Swimming pool + Other Sport Facility | U/C

thanks ya mod


----------



## TFM1

^^ Mod ralat, bukan GOWA tapi tetap MAKASSAR untuk judul thread diatas...


----------



## sembilanbelas

Mod, thread ini [Central Java] Projects & Development - Excl. Semarang, Solo, & Purwokerto.

dirubah jadi seperti ini saja, biar lebih simpel:

[CENTRAL JAVA] Projects & Development


----------



## hildalexander

Wicak_15 said:


> Mod, tolong sebaiknya thread  ini sama ini di merger aja. Soalnya ini masih satu kawasan, Gading Serpong. Cuma kawasan ini dipegang oleh 2 pengembang, Summarecon sama Paramount. Dan juga judul threadnya diganti aja menjadi "*[Gading Serpong] Project & Development*"
> 
> Thanks


Mod, mohon diralat... Maaf Ya Wicak, sebaiknya Tret Gading Serpong itu diganti saja dgn Tangerang Selatan Project n Development. Karena secara skala, gading Serpong jauh lebih kecil dari BSD. Tapi keduanya masuk kawasan Tangerang Selatan, juga Alam Sutera?


----------



## TFM1

^^ wah setuju Tangesel P&D aja,,, saya setuju... *soalnyakadangberdomisiliditangsel
kay:


----------



## David-80

all done

Cheers


----------



## TFM1

mod judul threadnya kepotong...
www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1482471

| Barombong International Sport Center | Makassar Int'l Football Stadium + Int'l Swimming pool + Other Sport Facility | U/C

di paling depannya tolong ditambahkan MAKASSAR


----------



## Wicak_15

hildalexander said:


> Mod, mohon diralat... Maaf Ya Wicak, sebaiknya Tret Gading Serpong itu diganti saja dgn Tangerang Selatan Project n Development. Karena secara skala, gading Serpong jauh lebih kecil dari BSD. Tapi keduanya masuk kawasan Tangerang Selatan, juga Alam Sutera?


Mod maaf ngerepotin lagi. Kalo begitu thread  Alam Sutera  sama  BSD City  dimasukan aja ke  Tangerang Selatan . Karena secara wilayah administrasi mereka masih masuk ke Tangerang Selatan. Dan juga daripada threadnya menganggur lebih baik dimerger aja. Sama judul threadnya dirapihkan saja menjadi "*[Tangerang Selatan] Project & Development*".


----------



## hildalexander

mod maaf repotin lagi... tret ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1092277, ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=710800&highlight=mutiara+bekasi dan ini 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php? dimerger aja jadi Bekasi Project and Development


----------



## v-sun

yeah yeah! Greater Jakarta mulai berbenah


----------



## hildalexander

maaf satu lagi om, yg ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1034363 masuk Bogor and around project aja...

Gracias


----------



## hildalexander

v-sun said:


> yeah yeah! Greater Jakarta mulai berbenah


:lol::lol::lol: kebanyak proyek jadi puyeng n brantakan


----------



## ananto hermawan

Good job Jakarta. Cuma saran saja, mungkin bisa ditambah kata depannya [JAKARTA] biar semua thread project di Jakarta seragam. Seperti di Bandung, Makkasar dan Surabaya sudah seragam semua.



Thanks.


----------



## David-80

^^ Kalau Jakarta kita tidak beri [jakarta] karena selain banyak sekali :nuts: juga untuk memudahkan di tangkap search engine google, karena banyak users yang view Greater Jakarta adalah, properti developer, investor, pembeli apartemen/office space.

Cheers


----------



## rahul medan

Maaf mod klo sering ngerepotin :master:
mod mohon di edit judul thread ini:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1482841

Sebelumnya:

MEDAN|Northcote Superblock & Northcote Supermall|Apartemen|Mall|U/C 

menjadi:

MEDAN l Northcote Superblock & Northcote Supermall l Apartment l Supermall l Shop House l U/C

thx mod


----------



## endar

mod maaf ikutan rubah judul, supaya seragam yang ini
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1461506

*Bandung Skybridge*

menjadi

*B A N D U N G | Sky Bridge*

makasih mod.

maaf sering bgt merepotkan
:doh:
:master:


----------



## Val_project

Om momod, tolong bikin poll di thread yg ini dong segera, gak ngerti caranya









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1483053


GREAT! THX @Momod


----------



## drie

Mod nih ada Thread gk jelas : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1483055 & http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=87957534#post87957534


----------



## David-80

All done

Cheers


----------



## Val_project

mau nanya sama moderator atau siapa aja yang tau, kalau mau memulai thread khusus tentang suatu proyek, syaratnya apa aja? apakah proyek itu harus Highrise?
soalnya saya mau bikin thread khusus tentang pembangunan Masjid Raya Sumbar yang menurut saya proyeknya cukup besar mengahbiskan dana 500 M, tapi jelas ini bukan highrise, jadi gimana dong?


----------



## Dazon

^^
itu bisa masuk coy... tp mungkin masuk ke sub forum ini "Urban Transportation, Sports Facilities and Infrastructures"


----------



## drie

^^ Kalau proyek masjid raya sumbar menurut aku tetap masuk Sub Project & Development, soalnya proyek masih berjalan hingga saat ini... :cheers2:


----------



## TFM1

^^ yup tetap masuk di thread sybforum sumatra... saya pernah nanya ke moderator, ttg stadium dan masjid, katanya tetap di subforum P&D Wilayahnya masing2... 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mod, tolong thread ini
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1482471

judulnya diubah jadi
*MAKASSAR | Barombong International Sport Center | Makassar Int'l Football Stadium 50.000 + Int'l Swimming pool 10.000 + Other Sport Facility | U/C*

thanks ya mod


----------



## Val_project

udah saya buat 
di Subforum Project & Development regional Sumatra.
gak papa kan?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1483193

semoga proyeknya bisa jalan terus biar threadnya juga gak nganggur:cheers:


----------



## TFM1

mod kalau boleh, thread ini dipindahkan ke subforum General Cons & Dev ya

B A N D U N G | Pasupati Flyover | 2.5 Km With 300 Meter Cable Stayed Bridge

ijin ya teman2 bandung


----------



## rahul medan

Mod maaf yg ini belum berubah mod. Penulisan apartment-nya salah dan space nya gk ada.
ngerepotin ni mod 



rahul medan said:


> Maaf mod klo sering ngerepotin :master:
> mod mohon di edit judul thread ini:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1482841
> 
> Sebelumnya:
> 
> MEDAN|Northcote Superblock & Northcote Supermall|Apartemen|Mall|U/C
> 
> menjadi:
> 
> MEDAN l Northcote Superblock & Northcote Supermall l Apartment l Supermall l Shop House l U/C
> 
> thx mod


----------



## endar

TFM1 said:


> mod kalau boleh, thread ini dipindahkan ke subforum General Cons & Dev ya
> 
> B A N D U N G | Pasupati Flyover | 2.5 Km With 300 Meter Cable Stayed Bridge
> 
> ijin ya teman2 bandung


 wah kang ga usah, soalnya udah jadi lama itu, ehhehe

kalo dipindah ke sub forum itu juga nantinya bakalan ga kesentuh, palingan rame kalo Project Tol dalam Kota Bandung udah mulai dibangun, soalnya nyambung ke jembatan ini nantinya.
ga apa2 di greater bandung untuk sementara kang.

makasih Mod
kay:


----------



## Wicak_15

Bang Mod, mohon thread: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=567525 
dirapihkan aja judul title-nya, menjadi "*[Tangerang Selatan] Project & Development*". Biar rapih saja. 

Thanks


----------



## yudibali2008

mods...please help to move this thread :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1483380

to General Construction and Development

thank you again mods for your help :cheers:


----------



## TFM1

mod tolong thread ini diganti jumlah lantainya ya
jadi 12 fl saja, setelah di bahas di thread emporis akhirnya diputuskan cuman 12 fl

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1483367

dan yg ini juga ya mod... 


TFM1 said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> mod, tolong thread ini
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1482471
> 
> judulnya diubah jadi
> *MAKASSAR | Barombong International Sport Center | Makassar Int'l Football Stadium 50.000 + Int'l Swimming pool 10.000 + Other Sport Facility | U/C*
> 
> thanks ya mod


----------



## yudibali2008

mods, thanks udah mindahin thread spt yg ane request...kay:


----------



## TFM1

thanks ya mod... judul2 trheadnya juga sudah diganti...


----------



## David-80

No problem 

Cheers


----------



## endar

^^ thanks ya Mod..
:master:


----------



## TFM1

modreator SSCI memang paling wokeh... kay: :bow:


----------



## Adpenturz

Hallo Mod...minta tolong diganti judul untuk thread :

1. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1482174
Dari Jembatan Merah Putih Ambon Menjadi : Jembatan Merah Putih | AMBON | 1.060 M 

2. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1482172
Dari Victoria Park Hotel Ambon Menjadi : Victoria Park Hotel | AMBON | 40 Floors | 150 M | 2000 Rooms

Terima Kasih...


----------



## endar

^^ mantap kay:

mod, thread yang ini di merger saja.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1483857
Film Indonesia "The Raid" menghentak dunia

kedalam thread di gado2
Movie Freakers: 2nd Thread!
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1065487&page=23

makasih mod. :master:


----------



## Mehome

Om momods, mohon thread ini diarsipkan, sebab sudah mencapai 1000 post. Terimakasih kepada teman-teman karena telah berkontribusi :cheers:


----------



## drie

Mod, apakah Forumer dengan ID newmalayan bisa di laporkan ke JAN atau Moderator Malaysia untuk di beri tindakan ??? Mengingat banyaknya postingan yg bersangkutan menjelek - jelekkan negara / suku dll dari negara atau daerah tertentu...:cheers2:


----------



## TFM1

^^ setuju,,, padahal forumer Indonesia damai2 saja dan malah memuji malaysia, eh dia malah ngejelek2in indonesia


----------



## endar

^^ anehnya dia sangat aktif pada trit2 malaysia di indonesia, coba lihat jumlah postingan dan post2nya dia, kayanya memang bertujuan membuat situasi kurang kondusif ya. sayang sekali.


----------



## TFM1

jangan2 dia itu alien yg sengaja ingin memecah belah ummat manusia dalam misi menguasai bumi... :rofl:


----------



## Efriansyah Ramadhan

mod, saya cuma sekedar saran aja sih, saya kalo ngeliat thread medan dan semarang beserta proyek-proyeknya sepertinya harus dipisahkan dari subforum sumatera ataupun java island & bali menjadi greater medan ataupun greater semarang karena threadnya di masing-masing kota tersebut sudah cukup banyak (medan kurang lebih ada 14 thread, semarang kurang lebih ada 11 thread) ini hanya saran saja lho, tks


----------



## D3Y

dear Mods bedua

tolong pertimbangkan untuk membikin sub forum yang rate our architectures seperti ROH
mengingat banyaknya gedung2 yang gak kalah cantik seperti gedung2 kuno dan gedung2 midrise yang tidak bisa tampil di ROH.
disitu kita bisa menilai seni arsitekturnya atau ambiencenya dll ...

cuman masukan :cheers:


----------



## TFM1

*@ Kang D3Y
* Sepakat sekali kang D3Y, standar sebuah gedung layak dijadikan thread apa ya kira2 kang? kalau HR kan jelas diatas 11 lantai. takitnya nanti jumlah threadnya sangat membludak sekali, apalagi kalau tidak ditetapkan standar mengenai gedung yg layak dibuatkan thread...

mungkin saran saya ini standarnya
- Public Facility
- Gedung Pemerintahan
- Gedung Bersejarah usia diatas 100 tahun
- mungkin ada yg mau menambahkan lagi? 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*@ Efriansyah, *sekedar membantu memberi gambaran MEDAN dan SEMARANG
*
MEDAN*
*total posting = 5.805
total thread = 17
HR thread = 10
* *1.* *[MEDAN] Projects & Development 4.740 post
2. MEDAN l Universitas Sumatera Utara l Pengembangan Gedung 3. dan Sarana Pendidikan l UC 60 post
4. MEDAN l Medan Mega Trade Center l Superblock l Hotel l Office l business center l ITC Mall l Shop House l Warehouse l U/C 7 post
5. MEDAN l Hotel Santika & Gramedia Expo l 12 fl + basement l UC 115 post
6. MEDAN | Imam Bonjol Business Centre | Office Tower | 12 fl+ 2 basement | U/C 91 post
7. MEDAN l Crystal Square l Office l Hotel l Medical Center l UC 81 post
8. MEDAN | Grand Elite Hotel | Hotel | 12 fl | U/C 43 post
9. [NORTH SUMATERA] Project & Development ( excluding Medan ) 22 post
10. MEDAN l Medan Center Point l Superblock l Hotel l Apartment l Office l Medical Center l SuperMall l Living l Convention Hall l Shop House l UC 200 post
11. MEDAN l Northcote Superblock & Northcote Supermall l Apartment l Supermall l Shop House l U/C 36 post
12. Medan l Medan Focal Point l Lifestyle Mall l U/C 32 post
13. [MEDAN] "RUKO" / shophouse, information and images from the project!! 35 post
14. MEDAN l SpeedLine Auto l Office Tower l 14 Floors l UC 17 post
15. MEDAN l Deli Grand City l Superblock l Hotel l Apartment l Office l Supermall 269 post
16. MEDAN l Hermes Place Polonia l Lifestyle Mall l UC 18 post
17. MEDAN l Rumah Sakit Pendidikan FK UNPRI l Medical Center l 14 Floors l U/C 39 post*

*SEMARANG*
*total posting = 24.766
total thread = 12
HR thread = 7*
*1. [SEMARANG] Projects & Development 16.005 POST
2. [SEMARANG] Paragon City Mall & Crowne Plaza Hotel | 13 floors + 2 basements 4.518 POST
3. [SEMARANG] RSUP Dr. Kariadi | Gedung Paviliun Garuda II - 8 floors | Gedung Rawat Inap Kelas III - 8 floors | Gedung Rehab Medik - 6 floors | Gedung Diklat - 4 floors 77 POST
4. [SEMARANG] Best Western Star Hotel & Apartment | 27 floors + 2 basements 1,298 POST
5. [Semarang] - Bukit Semarang Baru (BSB City) 35 POST
6. [SEMARANG] Telogorejo Hospital | 2 Towers | @12 floors | U/C 497 POST
7. [SEMARANG] Menara Suara Merdeka | Office Tower | 16 floors + 1 basement 618 POST
8. [SEMARANG] Mutiara Garden Apartment | 20 floors + 1 basement 649 POST* *
9. [SEMARANG] @HOM Hotel | 10 floors + 1 basement 323 POST
10. [SEMARANG] Best Western Premier Candi | Condotel | 11 floors 218 POST
11. [KEDUNGSAPUR] Projects & Development 215 POST
12. [ SEMARANG ] Holiday Inn Express Hotel | 14 Floors + 2 Basements 268 POST

GREATER JAKARTA
**total posting = 42.651
total thread = 368
HR thread = 90% dari total thread

**GREATER SURABAYA
**total posting = 19.651
total thread = 34
HR thread = 31
**
**GREATER BANDUNG
**total posting = 25.745
total thread = 37
HR thread = 28
*
*GREATER MAKASSAR
**total posting = 11.841
total thread = 29
HR thread = 20*


----------



## Efriansyah Ramadhan

^^

ternyata jumlah thread di 2 kota tersebut yang gw hitung itu salah dua-duanya :bash:
ngomong-ngomong, makasih ya buat gambarannya


----------



## TFM1

^^ oke mod...


----------



## Adpenturz

David-80 said:


> done, sorry for the delay.
> 
> 
> TFM, jika mau di edit di first page, tapi ternyata TS tidak merespon dalam tempo 7x24 jam dan dengan catatan, sudah kirim ke PM TS selama 3x, maka silahkan kontak moderator untuk meng edit first page nya.
> 
> 
> Cheers


 Terima kasih Mode....:cheers2:


----------



## TFM1

mod tolong judul thread ini diganti

Sudiang Int'l Sport Center | [Main Sport Hall] - Finished | [Main Stadium 50.000 + 8 Sports Venue + 6 Multifunctional Venue + Health Center + Althletes Village + Commerce Area] - On Hold

menjadi

MAKASSAR | Sudiang Int'l Sport Center | Main Sport Hall - Finished | Main Stadium 50.000 + 8 Sports Venue + 6 Multifunctional Venue + Health Center + Althletes Village + Commerce Area - On Hold

thanks ya mod...


----------



## Dazon

^^
commuter line jakarta kalah panjang 
Int'l Sport Center n Commerce Area bukannya sudah mewakili ya bro?


----------



## TFM1

^^ usulan teman2 makassar bang dazon... 
saya cuman diamanahi jadi TSnya... :lol:
nanti saya tanyakan lagi ke teman2 makassar... kay:


----------



## CrazyForID

Dazon said:


> ^^
> commuter line jakarta kalah panjang
> Int'l Sport Center n Commerce Area bukannya sudah mewakili ya bro?


:lol:


----------



## rahul medan

edit


----------



## TFM1

^^ ada yg udah finished kok bro... 

itu gara2 makassar ga kepilih jadi tuan rumah PON jadi anggarannya dialihkan untuk yg lain + pemprov juga sedang memfokuskan Barombong sport center yg ada di pinggir pantai, karena dapat bantuan dana dari Lippo Group.. 

tapi dengar kabar kemarin Andi Alian Malarangeng katanya mau mengucurkan dana melanjutkan proyek itu... 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

kalau kata bro Rahul
BTT 
Back to topic yuk


----------



## Efriansyah Ramadhan

sorry mod ngerepotin, bisa ga thread saya ini diubah judulnya?

sebelumnya:
ALL ABOUT 90'S UNTIL EARLY 2000 "NOSTALGIA THREAD"
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1483608

menjadi
NOSTALGIA THREAD

thanks


----------



## acull

yang lebih simpel aja kali bro ! "MARI BERNOSTALGIA"


----------



## Efriansyah Ramadhan

^^

makasih buat usulannya 

ngomong-ngomong udah gw edit tuh ''maaf ya ga sesuai usulan bung acull'', bener juga sih judulnya cukup panjang untuk sebuah thread di gado-gado, lagi pula para forumer SSCI pun tau apa yang bisa diposting di thread tersebut...


----------



## TFM1

*mod thread ini*
MAKASSAR | Sudiang Int'l Sport Center & Commerce Area
*
harapannya sesuai dengan aspirasi forumer makassar bisa dikembalikan ke judul awal yg diusulkan forumer makassar... *
MAKASSAR | Sudiang Int'l Sport Center | Main Sport Hall - Finished | Main Stadium 50.000 + 8 Sports Venue + 6 Multifunctional Venue + Health Center + Althletes Village + Commerce Area - On Hold
*kalau pun terlalu panjang kami mengusulkan diperpendek menjadi*
MAKASSAR | Sudiang Int'l Sport Center | Sport Hall - Finished | Main Stadium 50.000 + 14 Venue + Health Center + Althletes Village - On Hold
*
saya rasa kalau sepanjang diatas masih rasional dimana ada beberapa thread lain yg mungkin lebih dan sama panjang, seperti :*
[SEMARANG] RSUP Dr. Kariadi | Gedung Paviliun Garuda II - 8 floors | Gedung Rawat Inap Kelas III - 8 floors | Gedung Rehab Medik - 6 floors | Gedung Diklat - 4 floors 

[SOLO/SURAKARTA] THE FAVE HOTEL Adisucipto (15+1 lantai), THE FAVE HOTEL Solobaru (12+2 lantai), MALL SOLOBARU (4+1 lantai). 

B A N D U N G | Trans Studio Theme Park | Trans Hotel - 20 floors + 4 basements | Ibis Hotel - 23 floors + 4 basements | *new BSM 

MEDAN l Medan Center Point l Superblock l Hotel l Apartment l Office l Medical Center l SuperMall l Living l Convention Hall l Shop House l UC 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
dan thread ini*
MAKASSAR | Barombong International Sport Center | Makassar Int'l Football Stadium 50.000 + Int'l Swimming pool 10.000 + Other Sport Facility | U/C 
*kalau bisa diubah menjadi, supaya lebih ringkas*
MAKASSAR | Barombong Int'l Sport Center | Makassar Football Stadium 50.000 + Swimming pool 10.000 + Other Sport Facility | U/C
*
yang ini juga*
[Mamminasata (Upcoming Megapolitan form East Indonesia) & Sulawesi Selatan] Projects & Developments
*jadi*
[MAMMINASATA (upcoming Megapolitan from East Indonesia) & SOUTH SULAWESI] Projects & Developments

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

thanks a lot ya mod... sorry merepotkan kembali...


----------



## v-sun

^^bagus kok, judul panjang2 seperti itu, jadinya unik. moderator juga tinggal copas aja gak perlu capek2 ngetik sendiri


----------



## TFM1

^^ awanya judulnya gini kang, itu juga sesuai usulan fortumer makassar via japr (jaringan pribadi)...



TFM1 said:


> mod tolong judul thread ini diganti
> 
> Sudiang Int'l Sport Center | [Main Sport Hall] - Finished | [Main Stadium 50.000 + 8 Sports Venue + 6 Multifunctional Venue + Health Center + Althletes Village + Commerce Area] - On Hold
> 
> menjadi
> 
> MAKASSAR | Sudiang Int'l Sport Center | Main Sport Hall - Finished | Main Stadium 50.000 + 8 Sports Venue + 6 Multifunctional Venue + Health Center + Althletes Village + Commerce Area - On Hold
> 
> thanks ya mod...


nah udah digant tuh sama momod sesuai request, tapi setelah ada komen yg ini (maaf ya bro dazon )



Dazon said:


> ^^
> commuter line jakarta kalah panjang
> Int'l Sport Center n Commerce Area bukannya sudah mewakili ya bro?


tiba2 judul berganti tanpa sepengetahuan TS nya (saya) biasanya kalau saya mau ganti judul thread kan disuruh sama moderator untuk ijin ke TS nya dulu, tapi kalau ini tiba2 saja berubah...

oiya saya juga suka panjang seperti itu karena para reader/pebaca akan dengan mudah mengetahui komponen2 apasaja yg ada dalam proyek tersebut, sehingga mereka tidak peru kesulitan untuk mencari2 dulu...

thanks ya Kang V-Sun kay:

@momod, mohon kebijaksanaannya untuk menampung aspirasi forumer makassar untuk bisa mengembaikan judul threadnya seperti

*MAKASSAR | Sudiang Int'l Sport Center | Main Sport Hall - Finished | Main Stadium 50.000 + 8 Sports Venue + 6 Multifunctional Venue + Health Center + Althletes Village + Commerce Area - On Hold*

atau setidaknya

*MAKASSAR | Sudiang Int'l Sport Center | Sport Hall - Finished | Main Stadium 50.000 + 14 Venue + Health Center + Althletes Village - On Hold*

thanks a lot ya mod... kay:


----------



## hildalexander

Mod, Tret Tangerang City bisa dimasukin ke Tangerang P n D, dan Alam Sutera Mall serta BSD City dimasukin ke Tangsel P n D. seperti *[Tangerang] Tangerang City* atau *[Tangerang Selatan] Mall Alam Sutera *atau *[Tangerang Selatan] BSD City*


----------



## rahul medan

Maaf mod, Mod mohon edit thread ini:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1482465

sebelumnya:
Medan l Medan Focal Point l Lifestyle Mall l U/C

menjadi:
MEDAN l Medan Focal Point l Lifestyle Mall l U/C

dan thread ini: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1484674

sebelumnya:
MEDAN l RSUP Adam Malik l Medical Center l Pengembangan Gedung-Gedung Baru l U/C 

Menjadi:

MEDAN l RSUP Adam Malik l Medical Center l 15 floors new building with other new constructions l U/C


thx ya mod


----------



## atmada

mod ada iklan: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=88183303#post88183303 #13063. Di thread lain (Java P&D) juga ada beberapa.


----------



## TFM1

momod yg baik... mohon maaf lagi-lagi saya merepotkan... 

thread ini
MAKASSAR | Royal Apartment | Apartment | 3 Towers | @ 25 floors | On Hold 

tolong statusnya diganti menjadi U/C ya mod... thanks mod

dan yg ini juga ya



TFM1 said:


> *mod thread ini*
> MAKASSAR | Sudiang Int'l Sport Center & Commerce Area
> *
> harapannya sesuai dengan aspirasi forumer makassar bisa dikembalikan ke judul awal yg diusulkan forumer makassar... *
> MAKASSAR | Sudiang Int'l Sport Center | Main Sport Hall - Finished | Main Stadium 50.000 + 8 Sports Venue + 6 Multifunctional Venue + Health Center + Althletes Village + Commerce Area - On Hold
> *kalau pun terlalu panjang kami mengusulkan diperpendek menjadi*
> MAKASSAR | Sudiang Int'l Sport Center | Sport Hall - Finished | Main Stadium 50.000 + 14 Venue + Health Center + Althletes Village - On Hold
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *
> dan thread ini*
> MAKASSAR | Barombong International Sport Center | Makassar Int'l Football Stadium 50.000 + Int'l Swimming pool 10.000 + Other Sport Facility | U/C
> *kalau bisa diubah menjadi, supaya lebih ringkas*
> MAKASSAR | Barombong Int'l Sport Center | Makassar Football Stadium 50.000 + Swimming pool 10.000 + Other Sport Facility | U/C
> *
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> yang ini juga*
> [Mamminasata (Upcoming Megapolitan form East Indonesia) & Sulawesi Selatan] Projects & Developments
> *jadi*
> [MAMMINASATA (upcoming Megapolitan from East Indonesia) & SOUTH SULAWESI] Projects & Developments
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> thanks a lot ya mod... sorry merepotkan kembali...


----------



## acull

mod apa gak sebaiknya judul thread *ini* diubah menjadi
*Jakarta | Sudirman Suites Apartment | 21 Fl | UC* ???


----------



## sbyctzn

Mod, sekedar mau lapor...
Mungkin terlewat dari pengawasan.
Sepertinya ada signature yg mengarah ke sindiran...
kata2nya jg agak g enak n provokatif.
Coba dicek satu persatu disini, mungkin belum tau rulenya cz msh bs disebut forumer baru..,
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1461770&page=54
mumpung belum menular ke forumer lain...
Sory klo sy salah...
CMIIW


----------



## TFM1

mod minta tolong thread ini
MAKASSAR | Karebosi Hotel | 18 floors | U/C

diganti judulnya jadi
MAKASSAR | Karebosi Kondotel | Hotel + Kondominium | 18 floors | U/C

thanks ya mod


----------



## Wicak_15

acull said:


> mod apa gak sebaiknya judul thread *ini* diubah menjadi
> *Jakarta | Sudirman Suites Apartment | 21 Fl | UC* ???


Mod kalo gitu thread  ini  lebih baik dimasukan aja ke  sini. Karena di situ udah ada rendering tentang proyek itu. Sama thread  ini sebaiknya judulnya disederhanakan saja, menjadi "*RSCM Complex*". 

Thanks


----------



## drie

Saran aja Mod.. Coba lihat sub Forum *Sumatra*..Sepertinya antara *Medan* atau *Palembang* sudah bisa di buatkan sub Greater masing - masing.. :cheers2:


----------



## laba-laba

Untuk Medan lagi dibuatin. cek di FB dah di omongin ma om Momod


----------



## TFM1

tahniah dan congratz buat medan ya kawan... kay:


----------



## rahul medan

thx momod


----------



## TFM1

iya sama-sama bro rahul...
*loh kok, emang saya momod... :lol:

selamat ya bro rahul dan kawan2 di medan... Thread Medan P&D itu salah satu thread yg paling awal di buat, yaitu di bulan januari tahun 2004. 

mendahului thread2 P&D dari kota2 lainnya bahkan kota2 di jawa, yg mengagetkan mendahului thread jakarta P&D saja kalah. sepertinya cuman surabaya P&D yg mendahului medan. dan juga TSnya Medan P&D adalah moderator luar negeri yg tertarik dengan perkembangan medan... dan akhirnya bro laba2 adalah forumer lokal medan yg pertama posting di thread medan, sebelum2nya dipenuhi oleh postingan dari forumer luar negeri dan luar medan...

CMIIW


----------



## urix99

@drie kalau dibuatin greater,ntar lama2 semua jd greater.latah2an kan jadinya, tiap ada proyek dibuatin thread,meskipun gak prestisius.mending tiap2 proyek ditampung ja dalam satu thread,atau minimal dikasih quota thread untuk setiap thread proyek didalam satu kota.


----------



## TFM1

^^ *urix* sebenarnya kemarin mod *blue_sky* menjelaskan yg dibuatkan thread itu kota2 yg proyek HR nya sudah 20 proyek... begitu penjelasannya... CMIIW

sebenarnya gpp juga kalau semua di buatkan Greater, asalkan standarnya jelas, mulai dari jumlah thread HR, postingan, dan forumer aktifnya

negara2 lain juga bahkan ada yg sudah melampaui subforum greaternya darpada Indonesia. sekedar contoh, *India itu punya 6 subforum kota dan 10 subforum wilayah, total ada 16. sedangkan filipina punya 6 subforum distrik di metro manila dan 4 subforum kota lainnya, total sudah ada 10* . dan greater kan sebenarnya tidak sekedar mencakup kota itu saja, tapi kota2 dan wilayah disekitar kota tersebut juga.

kalau saya melihat format forum di India seperti itu jenisnya dan saya suka yg seperti india, jumlah forum kota dan wilayahnya sampai 16 buah subforum wilayah dan kota khusus Project & Construction. jadi terlihat forum India itu lebih difokuskan pada thread2 proyek pembangunan. sedangkan kita hanya ada 5 yg sudah ada + 1 medan nantinya.

tapi belakangan ini saya rasa moderator Indonesia juga mulai memfokuskan forum Indonesia untuk lebih fokus pada thread2 dengan topik proyek pembangunan. melihat ada pertambahan jumlah subforum P&C dalam waktu yg cukup dekat, yakni Greater Makassar dan Greater Medan. dan saya rasa ini trend dan usaha yg sangat bagus dari moderator kita.

CMIIW


----------



## drie

urix99 said:


> @drie kalau dibuatin greater,ntar lama2 semua jd greater.latah2an kan jadinya, tiap ada proyek dibuatin thread,meskipun gak prestisius.mending tiap2 proyek ditampung ja dalam satu thread,atau minimal dikasih quota thread untuk setiap thread proyek didalam satu kota.



Setau aku tujuan akhir nantinya setiap kota memang diharapkan memiliki greater masing - masing... Tapi untuk soal begini menurut aku bukan masalah "Latah" coba tinjau lagi apanya yang Latah, dari sudut pandang apa bisa mengatakan kalau pembentukan greater adalah sebuah ke"latah"an ??? 

Pembangunan Tiap Kota tentunya akan berkembang bukan ??? Kalau perkembangan sudah di anggap luar biasa dan di anggap tidak lagi dapat di tampung di "wadah" yg lama tentunya memerlukan "wadah" yg baru... Kalau aku bilang ini bukan "Latah" namun ini bagian dari kebutuhan bang. 

Seperti Proyek - proyek yg ada di *jakarta, bandung surabaya*, kalau masih di gabung dengan Sub *Java Island and Bali* wahh akan ada berapa halaman nantinya itu ??? Tentunya yg di repotkan yah forumer jg.. Greater selain dari Kebutuhan sebanrnya jg lebih kepada memudahkan Forumer sendiri bang Urix untuk mencari Thread yg di tuju _( setidaknya itu yg saya rasakan )_, ... 

Kita contohkan dengan Sub Sumatera saat ini, setidaknya ada *Batam, Jambi, Medan, Padang, Palembang, dan Pekanbaru * yg memiliki Thread khusus untuk beberapa Proyek di Kota tersebut... Saat ini saja, jika 1 Kota saja meng"update" thread - thread khusus tersebut akan membuat Sub Sumatera menjadi seolah - olah penuh.. Itu baru 1 Kota loh bang, gimana kalau 6 Kota tersebut mengUpdet thread khusus nya dgn jangka waktu yg tak terlalu berbeda ??? Belum lagi thread yg sudah Stycky dan lainnya. tapi ini masih pendapat pribadi aku aja loh 

Untuk alasan yg lebih tepat mungkin Bang *Mod David* atau *Mod Blue Sky* lah yg tau alasan nya kenapa..  :cheers2:


----------



## TFM1

^^ tepat sekali bro, *India itu punya 6 subforum kota dan 10 subforum wilayah, total ada 16. sedangkan filipina punya 6 subforum distrik di metro manila dan 4 subforum kota lainnya, total sudah ada 10*. 

bukan sekedar karena latah2an, tapi memang karena itu sudah menjadi sebuah kebutuhan untuk menjaga kenyamanan dan kerapihan forum ini. agar bagaiman thread2 yang ada tersusun dan terstruktur dengan baik, sehingga selain akan lebih indah dipandang juga akan mudah ditemukan oleh para pembaca proyek2 apa yg dicari. saya rasa moderator tau yg mana yg baik untuk forum ini, karena saya yakin mereka tiap hari memantau dan melihat perkembangan yg terjadi.

kalau memang ada yg latah2an, moderator pasti bisa melihatnya dan menentukan sikap yg baik.



TFM1 said:


> ^^ *urix* sebenarnya kemarin mod *blue_sky* menjelaskan yg dibuatkan thread itu kota2 yg proyek HR nya sudah 20 proyek... begitu penjelasannya... CMIIW
> 
> sebenarnya gpp juga kalau semua di buatkan Greater, asalkan standarnya jelas, mulai dari jumlah thread HR, postingan, dan forumer aktifnya
> 
> negara2 lain juga bahkan ada yg sudah melampaui subforum greaternya darpada Indonesia. sekedar contoh, *India itu punya 6 subforum kota dan 10 subforum wilayah, total ada 16. sedangkan filipina punya 6 subforum distrik di metro manila dan 4 subforum kota lainnya, total sudah ada 10* . dan greater kan sebenarnya tidak sekedar mencakup kota itu saja, tapi kota2 dan wilayah disekitar kota tersebut juga.
> 
> kalau saya melihat format forum di India seperti itu jenisnya dan saya suka yg seperti india, jumlah forum kota dan wilayahnya sampai 16 buah subforum wilayah dan kota khusus Project & Construction. jadi terlihat forum India itu lebih difokuskan pada thread2 proyek pembangunan. sedangkan kita hanya ada 5 yg sudah ada + 1 medan nantinya.
> 
> tapi belakangan ini saya rasa moderator Indonesia juga mulai memfokuskan forum Indonesia untuk lebih fokus pada thread2 dengan topik proyek pembangunan. melihat ada pertambahan jumlah subforum P&C dalam waktu yg cukup dekat, yakni Greater Makassar dan Greater Medan. dan saya rasa ini trend dan usaha yg sangat bagus dari moderator kita.
> 
> CMIIW


----------



## rahul medan

drie said:


> Setau aku tujuan akhir nantinya setiap kota memang diharapkan memiliki greater masing - masing... Tapi untuk soal begini menurut aku bukan masalah "Latah" coba tinjau lagi apanya yang Latah, dari sudut pandang apa bisa mengatakan kalau pembentukan greater adalah sebuah ke"latah"an ???
> 
> Pembangunan Tiap Kota tentunya akan berkembang bukan ??? Kalau perkembangan sudah di anggap luar biasa dan di anggap tidak lagi dapat di tampung di "wadah" yg lama tentunya memerlukan "wadah" yg baru... Kalau aku bilang ini bukan "Latah" namun ini bagian dari kebutuhan bang.
> 
> Seperti Proyek - proyek yg ada di *jakarta, bandung surabaya*, kalau masih di gabung dengan Sub *Java Island and Bali* wahh akan ada berapa halaman nantinya itu ??? Tentunya yg di repotkan yah forumer jg.. Greater selain dari Kebutuhan sebanrnya jg lebih kepada memudahkan Forumer sendiri bang Urix untuk mencari Thread yg di tuju _( setidaknya itu yg saya rasakan )_, ...
> 
> Kita contohkan dengan Sub Sumatera saat ini, setidaknya ada *Batam, Jambi, Medan, Padang, Palembang, dan Pekanbaru * yg memiliki Thread khusus untuk beberapa Proyek di Kota tersebut... Saat ini saja, jika 1 Kota saja meng"update" thread - thread khusus tersebut akan membuat Sub Sumatera menjadi seolah - olah penuh.. Itu baru 1 Kota loh bang, gimana kalau 6 Kota tersebut mengUpdet thread khusus nya dgn jangka waktu yg tak terlalu berbeda ??? Belum lagi thread yg sudah Stycky dan lainnya. tapi ini masih pendapat pribadi aku aja loh
> 
> Untuk alasan yg lebih tepat mungkin Bang *Mod David* atau *Mod Blue Sky* lah yg tau alasan nya kenapa..  :cheers2:


wah aku setuju sekali dgn pendapat yg ini
oh ya drie, malah sub thread sumatra yg bbrp hari gk diupdate dah pindah ke page 2 :nuts:
Apalagi kota-kota di Sumatera potensi membangun proyek massive-nya besar, terutama buat kota pekanbaru, palembang, batam, medan. so pasti akan muncul thread2 baru lagi.


----------



## rahul medan

TFM1 said:


> iya sama-sama bro rahul...
> *loh kok, emang saya momod... :lol:
> 
> selamat ya bro rahul dan kawan2 di medan... Thread Medan P&D itu salah satu thread yg paling awal di buat, yaitu di bulan januari tahun 2004.
> 
> mendahului thread2 P&D dari kota2 lainnya bahkan kota2 di jawa, yg mengagetkan mendahului thread jakarta P&D saja kalah. sepertinya cuman surabaya P&D yg mendahului medan. dan juga TSnya Medan P&D adalah moderator luar negeri yg tertarik dengan perkembangan medan... dan akhirnya bro laba2 adalah forumer lokal medan yg pertama posting di thread medan, sebelum2nya dipenuhi oleh postingan dari forumer luar negeri dan luar medan...
> 
> CMIIW


 wah TFM ampe sedetail itu penilaiannya.
aku pernah seharian baca thread Medan dari awal hingga akhir sblm memutuskan bergabung di SSCI, tp q gk memperhatikan sedetail itu. Btw thx ya..


----------



## urix99

@drie iya memang sih khusus sumatera sudah mulai banyak thread2 khusus,dan memang semakin lama semakin banyak. Mungkin bung momod bisa mengkategorikan untuk new thread di sub development itu seperti apa ketentuannya.misalnya non pemerintah bisa ditampung di thread kotanya,atau yg belum under contruction bisa ditampung dulu di thread kotanya,sekedar usul ja buat bung momod 
cheer


----------



## drie

^^ Nah itu juga usul yg bagus menurut aku bang *Urix*... Harusnya ada kejelasan aturan membuat Thread khusus untuk Proyek itu bagiamana.. Kalau dari Intern Forumer Riau kita sudah membuat aturan tersebut, misalnya proyek Harus HR atau Proyek harus di atas angka 100 M dan pastinya harus sudah UC.. 

Mungkin usul dari bang *urix* bisa di pertimbangkan oleh bang Moderator  :cheers2:


----------



## TFM1

rahul medan said:


> wah TFM ampe sedetail itu penilaiannya.
> aku pernah seharian baca thread Medan dari awal hingga akhir sblm memutuskan bergabung di SSCI, tp q gk memperhatikan sedetail itu. Btw thx ya..


soalnya saya sangat tertarik dengan sejarah dibentuk2ny thread2 yg ada, terutama thread2 P&D kota2 di Indonesia, pengen tahu awal dibuatya thread kota tersebut ada proyek apa saja, dan perkembangan kotanya seperti apa waktu itu... 



urix99 said:


> @drie iya memang sih khusus sumatera sudah mulai banyak thread2 khusus,dan memang semakin lama semakin banyak. Mungkin bung momod bisa mengkategorikan untuk new thread di sub development itu seperti apa ketentuannya.misalnya non pemerintah bisa ditampung di thread kotanya,atau yg belum under contruction bisa ditampung dulu di thread kotanya,sekedar usul ja buat bung momod
> cheer





drie said:


> ^^ Nah itu juga usul yg bagus menurut aku bang *Urix*... Harusnya ada kejelasan aturan membuat Thread khusus untuk Proyek itu bagiamana.. Kalau dari Intern Forumer Riau kita sudah membuat aturan tersebut, misalnya proyek Harus HR atau Proyek harus di atas angka 100 M dan pastinya harus sudah UC..
> 
> Mungkin usul dari bang *urix* bisa di pertimbangkan oleh bang Moderator  :cheers2:


usulan2 yg sangat bagus dan konstruktif... kay:

sampai saat ini belum ada standar baku tentang pembuatan thread proyek baru, kalau di *internal makassar* sendiri kami menyetujui thread baru dilakukan jika proyek tersebut minimal memenuhi 1 dari 2 syarat ini
*1. jumlah lantai proyek tersebut 2 dijit alias harus diatas 9 lantai atau minimal 10 lantai
2. jumlah nilai proyeknya diatas 500 M*
selain 2 sayarat diatas, ada syarat lainnya thread itu dibuat, yakni
*1. minimal proyek sudah sangat positif akan dibangun. sudah ada tanggal resmi ground breaking dalam waktu 1-2 bulan kedepan, dan sudah keluar nilai proyek/jumlah lantai/render*

harapannya sih moderator bisa memberikan standar dan kriteria yang pasti tentang layaknya sebuah proyek di buatkan thread, dan layaknya sebuah kota dijadikan subforum greater...

IMO


----------



## CrazyForID

^^ kenapa harus udah U/C sih??
sedangkan di world forum aja (di greater jakarta juga) banyak kok proyek yang statusnya
XXX | ?? storeys | Proposed
XXX | ?? storeys | Approved
XXX | ?? storeys | Canceled

apa terlalu gengsi ya kalau cuma majang proyek-proyek proposed? :lol:


----------



## TFM1

^^ kan itu cuman kesepakatan internal forumer makassar bro... 
jadi hanya untuk thread2 proyek makassar, dan tidak berlaku untuk diluar itu...

dan ga harus udah U/C kok coba baca ini


> 1. minimal proyek sudah sangat positif akan dibangun. sudah ada tanggal resmi ground breaking dalam waktu 1-2 bulan kedepan, dan sudah keluar nilai proyek/jumlah lantai/render


bukannya gengsi bro, kalau mau dibuatkan semua, yg udah proposed, thread2 makassar bisa membludak jadi 2x lipat jumlahnya bro... 

selagi belum ada ketentuan baku dari moderator tentang standar, ya forumer akan menggunakan kesepakatan bersama. kalau pun dilanggar ya gpp juga, karena bukan aturan yg mengikat hanya jadi standar acua saja...


----------



## CrazyForID

^^ membludak juga gak apa apakan?? kan gak ada limitasi jumlah proyek
kalau memang proyeknya pantas buat dibikin threadnya, harusnya sih dibuat aja, IMO

terus kalau proyek hanya dibatasi highrise, COASTARINA batam jadinya gimana?
gak punya highrise loh, tapi menurut saya pantas ada thread khususnya

jadi gak perlu terlalu banyak aturan-aturan 'home-made' lah 
cukup pakai logika, apa itu proyeknya memang masif atau gak masif


----------



## TFM1

pertama2 mungkin saya meminta bro untuk baca lagi aturan tidak resmi nya forumer makassar



> kalau di *internal makassar* sendiri kami menyetujui thread baru dilakukan jika proyek tersebut *minimal memenuhi 1 dari 2 syarat ini*
> *1. jumlah lantai proyek tersebut 2 dijit alias harus diatas 9 lantai atau minimal 10 lantai
> 2. jumlah nilai proyeknya diatas 500 M*
> selain 2 sayarat diatas, ada syarat lainnya thread itu dibuat, yakni
> *1. minimal proyek sudah sangat positif akan dibangun. sudah ada tanggal resmi ground breaking dalam waktu 1-2 bulan kedepan, dan sudah keluar nilai proyek/jumlah lantai/render*


jadi ga HR pun tidak apa2

lagi pula makassar punya 4 thread yg tidak HR
1. CPI
2. Tanjung Bunga
3. Siloam Hospital
4. RS International Kabupaten Bantaeng
dan menyusul akan dibuat juga thread
1. Makassar Mall

semuanya dibuat karena nilai proyeknya diatas 500 M

*sekali lagi saya tekankan bro... itu cuman standar tidak resmi internal forumer makassar saja*

:cheers1:

dan saya rasa forumer makassar adalah orang yg memakai logikanya ketika membuat standar tidak baku ini

dan karena ini standar tidak baku internal forumer makassar. maka tolong dipahami dengan logika, bahwa *standar tidak baku ini tidak mempengaruhi thread2 di luar makassar*, bahkan forumer makassar sendiri tidak akan dijatuhi hukuman apapun jika melanggarnya. karenan memang ini hanya dijadikan acuan saja bagi *INTERNAL forumer makassar saja* dalam membuat thread, dan ini juga dibuat dengan mempertimbangkan kondisi2 di thread makassar, di kota makassar dan para forumer makassar

aturan 'home made' itu hanya dibuat atas kesepakatan bersama forumer makassar, dan sifatnya TIDAK MENGIKAT, jadi hanya acuan saja, yg mungkin bisa brubah bisa dihapus dll tentunya setelah diobrolkan bersama dengan forumer makassar. 



jadi mengenai COASTARINA batam itu sih diluar urusan forumer makassar, itu kewenangan sang TS, para forumer Batam dan Moderator tentunya...

bahkan kalau forumer2 di luar makassar dan bahkan frumer makassar sendiri jug mau buat thread untuk proyek renovasi rumahnya atau Signature tower rekaannya maka saya dan forumer makassar ga punya hak apapun untuk melarangnya...



lagi pula kalau tidak salah forumer PKU dan riau juga punya "home made" rules juga kan?

ini salah satu aturan forumer PKU dan Riau yg saya maksud


rilham2new said:


> Soalnya di Pekanbaru, kalau buat thread bangunan harus di atas 12 lantai.
> 
> Kalau tidak, minimal nilai proyek Rp 100 M ke atas. Pasti ada thread nya.
> 
> Kalau cuman proposal, berita, apalagi belum ada Alat konstruksinya. Memang biasany tidak akan ada thread nya.
> 
> Di Pekanbaru ada proyek terminal baru bandara SSK II, Stadion (dan trilyunan proyek PON), dan juga deretan jembatan dan flyover ratusan M lagi U/C. Tapi berhubung thread terkait sudah ada. Jadi tidak dibuat lagi di sub-Forum Project. Nanti takut kebanyakan.


saya ambil dari thread *Pekanbaru P&D* ini link nya http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=633222&page=823

forumer bandung dan medan juga punya "home made" rules... 

jadi saya rasa wajar2 saja, selama aturan itu tidak bertentangan dengan aturan resmi di SSCI ini, dan sifatnya tidak mengikat. 

saya rasa para forumer2 kota tersebut membuat "home made" rules seperti itu juga sudah mempertimbangkan kondisi Thread kotanya, Kondisi real dilapangan dan kondisi para forumer.


----------



## endar

terimakasih mod..
:master:
kay:


----------



## drie

Mod, mohon Forumer *suy* ini di tindak, karean telah membuka Lapak dagangan di Thread *PEKANBARU | The Peak Hotel & Apartment | Hotel+Apartment | 27 fl+ 2 basement | U/C* :nuts:

dan Forumer *ri12* ini juga kerja nya selalu nge-Troll di beberap Thread, dan Postingan Ini kalau aku lihat sudah mengarah ke Personal Atack ( Contoh )


----------



## CrazyForID

drie said:


> dan Forumer *ri12* ini juga kerja nya selalu nge-Troll di beberap Thread, dan Postingan Ini kalau aku lihat sudah mengarah ke Personal Atack ( Contoh )


dari cara nulisnya kelihatan jelas kloningan kok.
haters gonna hate :lol:


----------



## rahul medan

Mod bantu ubah judul thread ini:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1452005

sebelumnya:
MEDAN l Hotel Santika & Gramedia Expo l 12 fl + basement l UC

Menjadi:
MEDAN l Santika Premiere Dyandra l Hotel l Convention l Gramedia Expo l 12 Floors + 3 Basement l U/C

Thank's mod


----------



## yudibali2008

mods,

bisa minta tolong thread ini diarsipkan? :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1453331

thread lanjutannya sudah dibuatkan oleh salah satu forumer bpn...terima kasih


----------



## sembilanbelas

Mod, revisi judul ya...
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1135941

dirubah jadi:

Paragon City Mall & Crowne Plaza Hotel | Semarang | 13 floors + 2 basements

Thanks...


----------



## laba-laba

bisa minta tolong thread ini diarsipkan? :

Foto-Foto yang tidak berasa di Indonesia Part 2 1004 posts

thanks


----------



## bozhart

Ada pengumuman dari ImageShack tentang utk free account mulai tgl 1 Maret images yg disimpan dibatasi max 500 images, selebihnya akan expire. Expire itu mungkin maksudnya akan dihapus. Free account punyaku ada 1500-an foto, hampir semuanya utk forum SSC. Setelah 1 Maret mungkin 1000-an fotoku akan dihapus, tentu akan merusak arsip2 di forum SSC hno:

Padahal dulu waktu gw register ImageShack, ada keterangan ttg storage = unlimited, waktu penyimpanan unlimited, bandwidth access unlimited dll :bash:

Gw juga menyimpan banyak foto di PhotoBucket, semoga Photobucket tidak mengikuti langkah ImageShack itu.


----------



## endar

^^ sama kang, hiks, endar ada 1.856 foto, maaf bisa foto2 itu mendadak "hilang"


----------



## Mehome

^^ Sepertinya saya satu-satunya manusia yang menyimpan arsip foto di FB :hahano:


----------



## TFM1

^^ alhamdulillah ga pernah pake imageshack,,, Photobucket & Flickr... 

turut berduka untuk teman2 yang lain ya.. foto2 yg hilang adalah foto2 jadul...


----------



## Alphonse Not-Elric

TFM1 said:


> ^^ alhamdulillah ga pernah pake imageshack,,, Photobucket & Flickr...
> 
> turut berduka untuk teman2 yang lain ya.. foto2 yg hilang adalah foto2 jadul...


trus biasanya pake apa gan ?? 
mendingan pake panoramio aja, disana keknya malah semakin banyak foto, makin disukai. apalagi google kan jelas kaya tuh servernya. tapi emang sih, size-nya keknya gak sefleksibel kalo di imgshack.CMIIW


----------



## urix99

Mehome said:


> ^^ Sepertinya saya satu-satunya manusia yang menyimpan arsip foto di FB :hahano:


kalau aku di local disk D ,
sm kita,di fb lebih seru,


----------



## laba-laba

di multiply.com


----------



## v-sun

di google picasa


----------



## rahul medan

klo aku mengcopy code nya


----------



## rahul medan

mod tolong ubah jumlah lt dr thread ini menjadi 14 lt coz gedung tsb terlihat T/O di lt.14
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1451987&page=8

sebelumnya 
MEDAN | Imam Bonjol Business Centre | Office Tower | 12 fl+ 2 basement | U/C 

menjadi
MEDAN | Imam Bonjol Business Centre | Office Tower | 14 fl+ 2 basement | U/C 

thx


----------



## eurico

Mod ini ada newbie bikin 3 thread sekaligus mohon dibimging dan threadnya disatukan saja karena sudah ada threadnya Sentra Timur dari awal

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1491184

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1491150

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1491133


----------



## eurico

Mod minta bantuannya untuk ganti judul thread ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1490563

dari [SOLO]The Acacia Hotels | Gatot Subroto (5 floors) | Yosodipuro (9 floors) | Adisucipto (10 floors) | Slamet Riyadi (6 floors) | U/C

menjadi [SOLO] The Acacia Hotels | Gatot Subroto (5 floors) | Yosodipuro (9 floors) | Adisucipto (10 floors) | Slamet Riyadi (6 floors) | U/C

beda spasi doank tapi ganggu banget dilihatnya, thank's before


----------



## yudibali2008

mods, ini bisa dikategorikan buka lapak nggak yah? :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=88877966#post88877966


----------



## David-80

^^

Reida = herbandhu  

Cheers


----------



## urix99

hakims said:


> Soorry....mohon maaf
> 
> Cuma mau usulan..dikit..mengingat begitu banyaknya newbie newbie yang mendaptarkan diri sebagai member diSSC ini namun mereka belum ada pengalaman diForum forum lain..yang perlakuan dan etika mengenai posting yang berbentuk nge-junk atau spammer dll sehingga aga merugikan..kita semua sebagai contoh http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1433104&page=41 dithread tersebut, terlihat TS sangat merasa dirugikan..tetapi secara global isi forum pun juga dirugikan karena akan memakan quota atau bandwith atau whateverlaa..(saya kurang mengerti masalah tsb)
> *saya menghimbau atau menyarankan* untuk memberlakukan..system screening posting jadi postingan yang dianggap kurang memenuhi syarat tidak akan muncul dilayar dan jumpalh postingnnya juga tidak akan bertambah karena newbie biasanya ingin kejar TARGET agar postinganya bertambah terus dan terilhat banyak
> Karena jika ini tidak diberlakukan maka akan semakin bertambah banyak newbie yang berkeliaran tanpa memperdulikan untung rugi dari Forum SSC dan ini nantinya akan merusak citra SSC itu sendiri...
> 
> Dan 1 lagi saya mo tanya Adakah Cara untuk menghapus postingan yang sudah terlanjur diposting karena terkadang kita juga tanpa sadar memposting hal yang tidak diinginkan oleh forum...
> 
> Sekian usulan dari saya dan mohon diperhatikan demi menjaga stabilitas dan etika forum SSC tercinta...
> 
> terima kasih




salah satu tempat kejar postingan yg pas itu di sub-rate2an-
bisa di sub indo,atau sub2 negara lain yg banyak sekali threadnya-


----------



## hakims

David-80 said:


> ^^
> 
> Reida = herbandhu
> 
> Cheers


Wah mod dia ngaku kerja dipolda jatim lo..saya sempet amazed ada polisi maen ssc...btw kalo bole nanya...member yang kena banned itu tetep bisa posting ya mod?// tapi tidak menambah jumlah post nya?// gitu??


----------



## David-80

^^ 

Kalau udah banned dia udah ga bisa login ke username dia, tapi kalau kena brig dia bisa login tapi tidak bisa posting 

Cheers


----------



## urix99

mau nanya nih,cara mengukur usia suatu kota itu klasifikasinya berdasarkan apa aja ?


----------



## Mehome

^^ Berdasarkan kapan Belanda pertama kali menginjakkan kakinya di daerah itu bro. Hehehe


----------



## Efriansyah Ramadhan

hmm, ngomong2 sebenernya banyak sekali thread di gado-gado yang cukup menarik, namun kok sepertinya terkubur ya? ''alias pas diklik di subforum gado-gado ga ada thread tersebut, namun jika gw cari di kotak pencarian malahan ada'' itu kenapa ya? tks 

terus thread ini lebih baik ngomongin soal musik aja deh :cheers:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=574115


----------



## rahul medan

Maaf mod ngerepotin, mohon edit thread ini:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1494192

Sebelumnya:
MEDAN l Adhi Mulia l Hotel l 13 Floors + 3 Basement l U/C 

Menjadi
MEDAN l Adi Mulya l Hotel l 16 Floors + 3 Basement l U/C 

thx


----------



## laba-laba

Efriansyah Ramadhan said:


> hmm, ngomong2 sebenernya banyak sekali thread di gado-gado yang cukup menarik, namun kok sepertinya terkubur ya? ''alias pas diklik di subforum gado-gado ga ada thread tersebut, namun jika gw cari di kotak pencarian malahan ada'' itu kenapa ya? tks
> 
> terus thread ini lebih baik ngomongin soal musik aja deh :cheers:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=574115


kudu login


----------



## Efriansyah Ramadhan

^^

wah kayaknya gw kurang detail nih ngepostnya, gw kan udah login di SSC, nah gw nyari thread misalnya thread guess what thread yang ini ''bukan yang dilock karena udah 1000 post'' http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=797616 ataupun thread 5 best & words in your cities http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=997909 di subforum gado-gado ga ada, pas gw cari di kotak pencarian baru ada, memang sebelumnya thread itu seperti terkubur, namun karena beberapa forumer udah ngepost di thread tersebut, kini thread tersebut udah muncul kembali di subforum gado-gado ''sebelumnya harus dicari dulu'' apa yang kayak gini cuma di gw aja ya? tks


----------



## Blue_Sky

^^

Saat mencari thread scroll kebawah dikolom *Display Option* From The *[Pilih Opsi Beginning]* nanti akan muncul semua thread yang pernah dibuat


----------



## Efriansyah Ramadhan

^^

makasih mod buat solusinya


----------



## endar

mod sepertinya sudah keterlaluan, saya sudah menyimak ssc ini lebih dari 7 tahun, dan tahu benar "sejahat (baca iseng)" mental forumer SSCI ga akan sejahat forumer di trit ini, niat bgt bikin kloningan. saya sebenarnya tahu siapa itu, tapi masa harus saya buka2 di trit umum. 
terimakasih mod.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/poll.php?do=showresults&pollid=114098


----------



## endar

^^ maksudnya ini kan masalah individu, jangan sampai menjadi another city vs city karena pelakunya itu berasal dari kota tertentu.
thanks mod.
kay:


----------



## cyberprince

Setuju..apabila betul 4 ID tersebut adalah kloningan, mohon ditindak dengan tegas ya om momod.. Betul2 membuat tidak nyaman.. :bash: agar kedepannya tidak ada lagi kloningan2. 
Terimakasih banyak om momod .


----------



## rahul medan

adeade, garyvaley, gedonk_79, rarara88, tererere

hno: dari id name-nya aj dah terkesan bgt klenongannya..


----------



## endar

^^ niat sekali ya kang, udah kaya psikopat. ehehheehhehe
:lol:
:hilarious:


----------



## TFM1

^^ iya bener bro Rahul,,, 

@Endar, saya bantu vote 8 ya...


----------



## rahul medan

^^
TFM kok dah jarang OL :?


----------



## rahul medan

endar said:


> ^^ niat sekali ya kang, udah kaya psikopat. ehehheehhehe
> :lol:
> :hilarious:


psikopat di dunia maya ntuh..
nafsu kali buat user banyak2 :lol:


----------



## paradyto

endar said:


> mod sepertinya sudah keterlaluan, saya sudah menyimak ssc ini lebih dari 7 tahun, dan tahu benar "sejahat (baca iseng)" mental forumer SSCI ga akan sejahat forumer di trit ini, niat bgt bikin kloningan. saya sebenarnya tahu siapa itu, tapi masa harus saya buka2 di trit umum.
> terimakasih mod.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/poll.php?do=showresults&pollid=114098


he he he *endar*, baiknya ambil positifnya saja, toh kalau sudah tahu orangnya sama, ya harap dimaklumi setidaknya thread itu menjadi perhatian Dia

tetap semangat!!
cheers


----------



## endar

^^ betul kang, eehhee. sudah diwajarin kok, hehehe. dilapor di trit ini soalnya YBS bikin 3 ID baru (sengaja) buat voted di trit itu aja (setelah voted dengan 2 ID lama nya yang sama2 kloningan), salut buat niat dan upayanya. ehehhhe

makasih kang dyto.

@kang TFM1, makasih kang.
@kang rahul, :lol: bener. niat bgt.
kang TFM1 sibuk katanya kang, sekarang lagi ngembangin usaha perikanan. :lol: kay:


----------



## H&M

Dear Mod..

Tolong dibantu, di thread Luxury Store Facade in Indonesia, ada forumer yang kurang paham mengenai topik thread & salah alamat dengan mem-posting hal yang tidak sesuai dengan topik thread.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=89596717#post89596717

Mohon untuk di delete postingan no:
#842, #842, #843, # 844, # 845, #846. 

Mohon untuk dibantu Mod.. Supaya forumer lain tidak mengikuti kesalahan yang sama kedepannya.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rahul medan

^^
Seprtinya Thread itu "khusus" milik TS-nya aja mod..
Silahkan hapus klo itu emank OOT

Maaf ini pertama dan terakhir gw posting di thread tsb
teman2 bisa liat ampe segitunya ni orang hno:
thx


----------



## TFM1

^^ mohon penjelasana TS apa yang membuat postingan bro Rahul salah thread?

saya juga jadi bingung,,,, CMIIW


----------



## endar

^^ kalo mau ngehapus kan bisa minta yang postingnya. ga usah ke momod, segalanya kan bisa diselesaikan dengan baik2 gitu ya.
just my rupiahs


----------



## Efriansyah Ramadhan

TFM1 said:


> ^^ mohon penjelasana TS apa yang membuat postingan bro Rahul salah thread?
> 
> saya juga jadi bingung,,,, CMIIW


kalo menurut gw sih kan threadnya si H&M itu kan mengenai bagian depan ''facade'' toko2 mewah yang ada di indonesia ''sebenernya gw ga terlalu ngerti ama yg beginian'', nah si rahul ngepostnya campur2 atau bisa dibilang ga sesuai sama threadnya ''kalo mau ngeliat threanya:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1433104 '' jadinya H&M ngelapor kesini deh...

H&M kalo bisa jawab tuh pertanyaan tersebut :cheers:


----------



## TFM1

^^ thanks bro...

tapi kan ga sepenuhnya salah, beberapa ada facade dari store2 di mall juga yang di posting... :?


----------



## Efriansyah Ramadhan

^^

iya juga sih, rahul juga ngepost foto facadenya mango ''di thread itu juga terkadang ada facadenya mango di jakarta'' ya mungkin ada beberapa foto ataupun tokonya tidak sesuai dengan threadnya ''jujur cuma TSnya yang tau foto toko2 yang bisa masuk di thread tersebut'' ngomong2, coba liat postingannya H&M ''post 2922'', di postnya tersebut udah ada link postingannya bung rahul yang dibilang salah thread dan memang ada beberapa yang salah masuk ''contohnya foto pameran mobil''...


----------



## laba-laba

trus ganti aja juudul threadnya jadi

Luxury Store Façades in *Jakarta*


----------



## TFM1

^^ iya, ganti judulnya dengan tambahan kata *jakarta*, soalnya mayoritas diisi facade store mall2 di jakarta... CMIIW


----------



## Mehome

IMO Semua kota di Indonesia bisa ikut diwakilkan di thread itu, asal memenuhi dua syarat

1. Yg dipajang adalah facade
2. Harus dari high end brands 

:cheers:


----------



## hakims

wadduuhh...ada beberapa newbie yang belum mengerti judul dan isi sebuah threads.....berbahaya lo jika sembarangan memberikan komentar yang *menyesatkan* karena akan merugikan dan menjadi dampak yang tidak baik bagi...sipembuat threads dan kepentigan wawasan dan keilmuan sebuah threads...jadi saran saya sebaiknya sebelum memberikan komentar atau memberikan saran2 ataupun memposting sesuatu...ada baiknya..mempelajari isi threads dengan cara membaca dari awal.(memang berat jika membuka thread yang sudah berjilid2 tapi ini penting agar tidak salah kaprah)..isi threads tersebut jangan cuma melihat dari sepenggal kasus yang ada..disini forum terbuka siapapun boleh meberi saran berkomentar atau memposting tapi kalau semuanya tanpa ada aturan buat apa ada moderator?? Mohon Maaf saya pribadi bukan bermaksud membela bro H&M karena saya sendiripun pernah melakukan kesalahan...baik itu salah posting dll tetapi untuk memberi komentar yang saya tidak tau jelas maslahnya mungkin itu hal yang saya hindari.... saya posting seperti ini karena saya tau betul isi threads bro H&M?? kalo bro H&M menjelaskan maksd dari isi threads dia, gw rasa disini juga bukan tempatnya...jelas sekali threads ini ga ada hubungannya dengan threads bro H&M.:bash::bash:

Untuk bro H&M ?mungkin harap maklum krn tidak semua orang bisa mencerna wawasan pengetahuan mengenai facades dan luxury retail karena konsumsi wawasan tiap orang berbeda2 apalagi berhubungan dengan kelas dan stadart tinggi gaya hidup megapolitan...:banana::banana:


----------



## Mehome

^^ eaaaaa bahasa ente yahud! :lol: j/k


----------



## TFM1

Mehome said:


> IMO Semua kota di Indonesia bisa ikut diwakilkan di thread itu, asal memenuhi dua syarat
> 
> 1. Yg dipajang adalah facade
> 2. Harus dari high end brands
> 
> :cheers:


dari postingan bro Rahul Medan, banyak yang juga memenuhi dua syarat diatas, misalnya foto Sogo dan Mango.

jadi saya rasa tidak adil juga ketika bro H&M meminta mengdelete semua postingan dan mengatakan bahwa itu sesuatu yang tidak sesuai.


----------



## endar

^^ (maaf) yang saya herankan, kok tidak meminta pihak yang membuat postnya untuk menghapus, dengan cara PM atau cara terpuji lainnya, kan setiap orang (sama seperti bro hakims utarakan) berbeda pandangannya, jadi kekeliruan mungkin terjadi. tinggal bagaimana kebijakan kita untuk meluruskan hal tersebut, jangan (maaf sekali lagi) frontal lapor ke moderator untuk hal2 yang bisa kita perbaiki sendiri, kasian juga moderator bila harus "kesana kesini" untuk masalah yang bisa kita selesaikan, kecuali bila orang itu sudah teruss menerus melakukan hal yang salah, walau sudah diperingatkan dengan bijak. (maaf, cuma berpandangan saja)


----------



## hakims

endar said:


> ^^ (maaf) yang saya herankan, kok tidak meminta pihak yang membuat postnya untuk menghapus, dengan cara PM atau cara terpuji lainnya, kan setiap orang (sama seperti bro hakims utarakan) berbeda pandangannya, jadi kekeliruan mungkin terjadi. tinggal bagaimana kebijakan kita untuk meluruskan hal tersebut, jangan (maaf sekali lagi) frontal lapor ke moderator untuk hal2 yang bisa kita perbaiki sendiri, kasian juga moderator bila harus "kesana kesini" untuk masalah yang bisa kita selesaikan, kecuali bila orang itu sudah teruss menerus melakukan hal yang salah, walau sudah diperingatkan dengan bijak. (maaf, cuma berpandangan saja)


Ahahahaha bro endar...banyak banget minta maafnya...santai aja bro eh btw pertanyaan saya ga dijawab nih PM in donk...sorry OOT


----------



## endar

^^ oh mi god.. lupa cek PM. lololol
okay segera meluncur ke PM.. wkkwkw
sorry bro
:lol:


----------



## Efriansyah Ramadhan

^^
gw juga sebenernya ngikutin thread luxury store itu karena gw pun turut bangga jika toko2 mewah dari luar negeri membuka tokonya di Indonesia, nah si H&M itu mungkin menurut gw yah agak trauma dengan postingan salah satu forumer yang udah dibanned yang dianggap cukup menggangu dan reaksinya pun seperti ini...




H&M said:


> ^^
> Double Post!! :bash:
> 
> Herbandhu, sepertinya loe tuh NGGAK bisa belajar ya sebagai Newbie!?!?!! Sadar nggak loe, sudah keberapa kalinya loe posting jimmy choo, nautica opening soon di thread ini???!?! Dipostingan loe *#733*, *#741*, loe sudah post hal yang SAMA PERSIS! Dan bukannya di postingan loe sendiri *#714*, loe posting kalimat ini; "*jimmy choo allready open* at ciputra world surabaya". Yang bener yang mana??? Bocah, loe bener-bener nggak konsisten & asal posting!! :bash::bash:
> 
> Dan kenapa loe ulang lagi sekarang?? Di postingan loe *#800* loe bilang:
> CWS :
> 
> JIMMY CHOO * NAUTICA open this month
> ^^
> Yakin bakal open this month??? Kalo loe bener2 tahu akan buka bulan ini, sebutkan tanggal persisnya??? Karena jika loe dapat dari sumber yang kredibel & dpt dari pihak yg bersangkutan, loe pasti SUDAH TAHU tanggal persis kapan store nya buka.
> 
> Juga, di postingan loe *#801*, kenapa loe bilang dan loe *ULANG LAGI*:
> Counting days .. The opening JIMMY CHOO , NAUTICA on March at CWS
> ^^
> Tanggal berapa??? Sertakan sumbernya dari mana dan atau link kalo dr FB atau Tw! Jangan asal posting, ngabisin kuota aja loe jadinya.
> 
> Kemudian, Fossil, Mango di TP juga, kenapa loe *ulang lagi* bocah?? Di postingan *#737* loe udh posting kalimat yang *SAMA*! Dan yang paling penting loe nggak pernah posting *PICTURE*!! :bash::bash::bash:hno:hno:hno:
> 
> Apa Point nya????? JANGAN suka asal posting!! Nge-Junk banget jadinya!
> 
> Loe posting aja nanti kalo store nya sudah buka dengan *PICTURE*!! Kalau belum TIDAK PERLU di Ulang-Ulang postingan yang SAMA PERSIS! Loe tau kan thread ini di sub forum The PICTURE of Indonesia???? Mana Picture dari loe sampai saat ini?? Kalau loe nggak bisa & nggak tau cara upload Picture, belajar di link ini: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=515217 Sepertinya di thread lain sudah beberapa forumer yang ngasih loe link bagaimana cara upload picture. Jangan katakan loe masih nggak mengerti caranya?
> 
> PLUS, hal ini juga penting untuk loe perhatikan:
> "tadi liat rendering GLC , ada SEPHORA , DIOR , GUESS , PUMA , GUESS ACCESSORIES *moga2 bener nih* ..... "
> ^^
> Kalau loe sudah tahu bahwa itu BELOM BENER, Jangan diposting! Postinglah dengan data atau sumber yang BENAR, jika tidak punya picture loe bisa sertakan link atau dari mana loe dapat sumber tersebut & pastikan sumber loe tuh kredibel & akurat. Contohlah hakims dan forumer lain yang selalu update dengan sumber yang BENAR! Hal ini menjadi catatan, Karena loe TIDAK PERNAH menyertakan sumber berita loe selama ini! :bash::bash:hno:hno:
> 
> DAN.. Ini adalah Thread LUXURY STORE, jadi selain Luxury Store, jika bukan brand baru dan tidak terlalu penting, JANGAN di posting di Thread Luxury Store, karena di thread ini *porsi Luxury Store tetap mayoritas* dan selain Luxury Store adalah minoritas. Mengerti????
> 
> Sorry bangeeettttt mods, guys.. Setelah sudah saya peringatkan beberapa kali melalui PM yang tidak pernah dihiraukan, maka dengan amat sangat terpaksa saya peringatkan lagi disini. Geregetan banget gw sama bocah SMP ini yang nge-junk dimana-mana termasuk di thread ini..


makanya si H&M itu langsung ngelapor ke momod soal postingannya bung rahul karena dianggap OOT...


----------



## TFM1

^^ yup masalahnya sebenernya sepele, namun respon dari masalah ini yang sebenarnya membuat kegaduhan... 

sepertinya kita anggap masalah ini clear saja ya... 

kita tutup casenya, agar tidak mengundang pembicaraan dan diskusi lainnya, tiap2 forumer saling introspeksi diri.... :grouphug:


----------



## Efriansyah Ramadhan

^^

sorry ya tadi tulisan miring tentang sepele nya gw hapus, takutnya malah jadi perdebatan lagi 

_tetap berharap momod ataupun kedua belah pihak yang bersangkutan menyelesaikan masalah ini_


----------



## hakims

TFM1 said:


> dari postingan bro Rahul Medan, banyak yang juga memenuhi dua syarat diatas, misalnya foto Sogo dan Mango.
> 
> jadi saya rasa tidak adil juga ketika bro H&M meminta mengdelete semua postingan dan mengatakan bahwa itu sesuatu yang tidak sesuai.


syarat sebuah facades yang diposting jga sudah berkali kali dijelaskan dithreads tersebut....dan syarat High End brand juga sudah berkali kali kali dijelaksan dithreads tersebut......semua ada penjelasan apa itu luxury facades?? High end brand..luxury brand>>>?? yang dipost di threads tersebut..sekali lagi saya sarankan mungkin ada baiknya membaca dari awal mengenai isi threads tersebut jadi tidak berdasarkan asumsi pribadi semata agar tidak salah kaprah..mohon maaf tidak ada maksud apa apa saya quote seperti ini hanya ingin meluruskan agar sumber kelimuan forum SSC ini menjadi salah Kaprah hargailah jerih payah seseorang yang membuat threads dan memaintainnya dengan baik agar wawasan semua member SSC bertambah tidak hanya dari ilmu arsitektur tetapi dari sumber threads yang lainpun kita dapatkan...:banana::banana:


----------



## rahul medan

Mehome said:


> IMO Semua kota di Indonesia bisa ikut diwakilkan di thread itu, asal memenuhi dua syarat
> 
> 1. Yg dipajang adalah facade
> 2. Harus dari high end brands


Menurut gw alta moda, mango dan sogo itu high end brand.
gk tau deh klo menurut forumer lain sogo di medan sekelas matahari :lol:
syukur deh gw ogah-ogahan ambil potonya, jd cuma 3 brand itu aj yg di take stlh curi2 dr pandangan security yg emank rame bgt, itupun sambil lalu coz terkesan narsis banget motret2 di mall :lol:
gk kebayang deh gimana mencak2nya H&M klo gw upload pics yg banyak




endar said:


> (maaf) yang saya herankan, kok tidak meminta pihak yang membuat postnya untuk menghapus, dengan cara PM atau cara terpuji lainnya, kan setiap orang (sama seperti bro hakims utarakan) berbeda pandangannya, jadi kekeliruan mungkin terjadi. tinggal bagaimana kebijakan kita untuk meluruskan hal tersebut, jangan (maaf sekali lagi) frontal lapor ke moderator untuk hal2 yang bisa kita perbaiki sendiri, kasian juga moderator bila harus "kesana kesini" untuk masalah yang bisa kita selesaikan, kecuali bila orang itu sudah teruss menerus melakukan hal yang salah, walau sudah diperingatkan dengan bijak. (maaf, cuma berpandangan saja)


iya Endar, gw juga langsung di getok pake icon palu ama TS thread tsb plus dia menjerit-jerit minta bantuan momod.. Klo seandainya menurut dia OOT dan minta di delete baik-baik tentu gw delete. Caranya itu loh gk berpendidikan bgt

thx Endar 



Efriansyah Ramadhan said:


> gw juga sebenernya ngikutin thread luxury store itu karena gw pun turut bangga jika toko2 mewah dari luar negeri membuka tokonya di Indonesia, nah si H&M itu mungkin menurut gw yah agak trauma dengan postingan salah satu forumer yang udah dibanned yang dianggap cukup menggangu dan reaksinya pun seperti ini...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> makanya si H&M itu langsung ngelapor ke momod soal postingannya bung rahul karena dianggap OOT...


Trauma gk gitu caranya.
kan bisa ngomong baik2 bang..
Bisa kan saling menghargai



TFM1 said:


> yup masalahnya sebenernya sepele, namun respon dari masalah ini yang sebenarnya membuat kegaduhan...
> 
> sepertinya kita anggap masalah ini clear saja ya...
> 
> kita tutup casenya, agar tidak mengundang pembicaraan dan diskusi lainnya, tiap2 forumer saling introspeksi diri....


berlebihan banget dia bro 
thx ya bro 





hakims said:


> syarat sebuah facades yang diposting jga sudah berkali kali dijelaskan dithreads tersebut....dan syarat High End brand juga sudah berkali kali kali dijelaksan dithreads tersebut......semua ada penjelasan apa itu luxury facades?? High end brand..luxury brand>>>?? yang dipost di threads tersebut..sekali lagi saya sarankan mungkin ada baiknya membaca dari awal mengenai isi threads tersebut jadi tidak berdasarkan asumsi pribadi semata agar tidak salah kaprah..mohon maaf tidak ada maksud apa apa saya quote seperti ini hanya ingin meluruskan agar sumber kelimuan forum SSC ini menjadi salah Kaprah hargailah jerih payah seseorang yang membuat threads dan memaintainnya dengan baik agar wawasan semua member SSC bertambah tidak hanya dari ilmu arsitektur tetapi dari sumber threads yang lainpun kita dapatkan...





hakims said:


> hahaha betull....baru tau gw bentuk SOGO didaerah kaya begitu....jauh dari kesan high end..kemudiann manggo ama Altamoda..kaya Toko diITC mangga dua yaa..gw rasa memang dibentuk seperti itu kali ya krn kalo ambiance nya terlalu high end mungkin ga ada berani yang masuk kayanya medan belum bisa seperti surabaya.....yaa Maaf OOT abis gemes liat photo2nya......back to TOPICs


Hargai juga orang lain bro..
dan gk usah sok bijak lu disini. Komentar lo ke gw di thread tsb sangat lebay bro..
se high end apa sih gaya lo? hno:
di Medan Sogo itu udah ada sejak tahun 2004 
dan gw take pict alta moda dari parkiran mobil coz gw gk mau terkesan narsis diliatin orang motret2 di mall dan gw juga menghindar dr security.
Klo Mango gw rasa rata2 facadenya dominan kaca, klo lo liat foto itu di ambil dr jarak jauh dan ngeblur khan hno:
Sogo terdiri dr bbrp lantai dgn area yg luas, lo khan bisa liat klo pict tsb diambil sambil lalu

lo bilang klo design eksterior terlalu highend org jd takut masuk. Apa menurut lu dgn design yg standart ttp brand yg dijual sama harganya ikut berkurang? klo gitu dah gulung tikar dr dulu dunk mereka. Klo lu mau lihat lifestyle, tingkat ekonomi warga suatu kota mending lu browsing atau berkunjung ke kota tsb. Ada kan duit lu buat bli tiket pesawat dan booking kamar di hotel ?
begok lu ttp belagu


----------



## Balaputradewa

Mods, tolong diberi teguran para forumer (kayaknya ada yg kloningan) di thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1308401&page=6

yang me-repost atau copy paste seluruh isi thread tsb ke thread ini:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1276431&page=20

Seharusnya tdk perlu karena sudah ada threadnya sendiri, apalagi yg diposting 100% sama dan diposting dlm waktu yg hampir bersamaan. Bala pribadi sbg TS jadi muak n males bgt liatnya. Kalo bisa muntah, mungkin Bala muntahin threadnya !! Sorry ya mods n forumer laennya kalo kalimat Bala kurang pantes. Habis ud kesel sih, ud Bala kasih peringatan tapi gak digubris. Sebenernya gakcuma itu, mereka pernah juga posting seluruh isi thread itu di forum Asia (thread Sumatra Cities), secara beruntun, panjang bgt. Jadi isinya daerah mereka semua, mending yg diposting bagus, mendekati bagus aja gak. Alhasil thread tsb jadinya kacau tuh, sepi, alih-alih mau diliat, mau posting aja orang ud males. Trims ya mods atas bantuannya. Mohon ditertibkan.


----------



## hakims

berpikir positip dan menerima sesuatu kesalahan adalah hal yang* penting* untuk menjadikan kita semakin dewasa daripada menganggap hal lain yang malah tanpa kita sadari akan memancing perkara lain....:banana::banana:

mohon maaf jika kurang berkenan dengan kalimat yg gw posting..:banana::cheers:


----------



## rahul medan

hakims said:


> berpikir positip dan menerima sesuatu kesalahan adalah hal yang* penting* untuk menjadikan kita semakin dewasa daripada menganggap hal lain yang malah tanpa kita sadari akan memancing perkara lain....:banana::banana:
> 
> mohon maaf jika kurang berkenan dengan kalimat yg gw posting..:banana::cheers:


gw minta maaf ya bro nulis seperti itu.
Tujuannya cuma menyadarkan bro aj.
Kenapa sih terlalu berlebihan nanggapin postingan gw ampe bro risih melihat pict nya? dgn ketikan bro itu apa bukan mencari perkara?
klo bro dan H&M gk berkenan bisa PM kan terus gw delete. Klo gini caranya gw serahin ke momod aja deh.


----------



## hakims

Hargai juga orang lain bro._.okay gw minta sorry jika lo ngerasa tidak dihargai_
dan gk usah *sok bijak lu disini*._gw sedikitpun tidak pernah merasa bijak_ Komentar lo ke gw di thread tsb sangat lebay bro..


*se high end apa sih gaya lo?* hno:hahaha_ dan ini lagii ga perlulah gw bilang biar orang yang tau aja..yang menilai..._
di Medan Sogo itu udah ada sejak tahun 2004 
dan gw take pict alta moda dari parkiran mobil coz gw gk mau terkesan narsis diliatin orang motret2 di mall dan gw juga menghindar dr security.
Klo Mango gw rasa rata2 facadenya dominan kaca, klo lo liat foto itu di ambil dr jarak jauh dan ngeblur khan hno:
Sogo terdiri dr bbrp lantai dgn area yg luas, lo khan bisa liat klo pict tsb diambil sambil lalu

*lo bilang klo design eksterior* _Ambiance beda dengan design eksterior bro_ terlalu highend org jd takut masuk. Apa menurut lu dgn design yg standart ttp brand yg dijual sama harganya ikut berkurang? klo gitu dah gulung tikar dr dulu dunk mereka. Klo lu mau lihat lifestyle, tingkat ekonomi warga suatu kota mending lu browsing atau berkunjung ke kota tsb.* Ada kan duit lu buat bli tiket pesawat dan booking kamar di hotel ?* _sorry nih bro ga perlu juga kali dijabarkan gw pernah ke benua mana aja...apalagi cuma medan :cheers:_
*begok lu ttp belag*u[/QUOTE]_Mantab nih kata katanyaa hehehe
_

Orang akan bisa menilai dari cara kita berbicara, atau kita menulis sesuatu dalam threads  gw sich cuma bisa ketawa  dan ga perlu mejawab balasan kata2 yang gw BOLD dengan kata2 yang sama hno: 

dan yang paling gw bingung bin aneh gw dibilang mngatakan masalah design Interior..hahahaha woww...padahal yang komen mengenai SOGO dan Manggo kan ga cuma gw bahkan uda ada duluan diatas postingan gw yaitu post #849


----------



## hakims

rahul medan said:


> gw minta maaf ya bro nulis seperti itu.
> Tujuannya cuma menyadarkan bro aj.
> Kenapa sih terlalu berlebihan nanggapin postingan gw ampe bro risih melihat pict nya? dgn ketikan bro itu apa bukan mencari perkara?
> klo bro dan H&M gk berkenan bisa PM kan terus gw delete. Klo gini caranya gw serahin ke momod aja deh.


sebetulnya kan gw uda jelaskann Tidak ada maksud apapun atau merasa berlebihan....dalam postingan gw..gw hanya mencoba meluruskan dan tidak ada sedikitpunnn gw merasa risih dengan photo2 lo....semua fine and okay banget koo...hanya salah penempatan....saja..so case close...:banana::banana:


----------



## David-80

Luxury store facades adalah thread khusus untuk high-end brands, ( High-end -> Ultra luxury brands) 

sedangkan Shopping mall in Indonesia adalah untuk General shopping pictures, jadi pictures bro rahul lebih tepat di tempatkan di Shopping malls in Indonesia thread

dan tolong untuk posting pictures di resize ya, kasian sama forumer lain yang koneksinya lelet.



*dan Tolong semuanya untuk tidak OVER-SENSITIF lah di forum ini, kalau ada kritikan, input atau apa, tolong langsung kirim PM ke saya, tidak usah dibawah ke ranah publik seperti ini*. 

semua bisa kita bicarakan baik2 tanpa harus saling personal Attack.

Cheers


----------



## David-80

Balaputradewa said:


> Mods, tolong diberi teguran para forumer (kayaknya ada yg kloningan) di thread:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1308401&page=6
> 
> yang me-repost atau copy paste seluruh isi thread tsb ke thread ini:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1276431&page=20
> 
> Seharusnya tdk perlu karena sudah ada threadnya sendiri, apalagi yg diposting 100% sama dan diposting dlm waktu yg hampir bersamaan. Bala pribadi sbg TS jadi muak n males bgt liatnya. Kalo bisa muntah, mungkin Bala muntahin threadnya !! Sorry ya mods n forumer laennya kalo kalimat Bala kurang pantes. Habis ud kesel sih, ud Bala kasih peringatan tapi gak digubris. Sebenernya gakcuma itu, mereka pernah juga posting seluruh isi thread itu di forum Asia (thread Sumatra Cities), secara beruntun, panjang bgt. Jadi isinya daerah mereka semua, mending yg diposting bagus, mendekati bagus aja gak. Alhasil thread tsb jadinya kacau tuh, sepi, alih-alih mau diliat, mau posting aja orang ud males. Trims ya mods atas bantuannya. Mohon ditertibkan.



Thanks Bala, saya mendeteksi juga sepertinya ini account cloningan, tapi coba saya akan bicara dengan dia secara baik2 dulu. siapa tau dia pake komputer teman nya, 

Cheers


----------



## Alphonse Not-Elric

sedih gw ngeliat temen-temen pada ribut gini
peace-peace dong


----------



## eurico

mods tolong 2 thread ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1498086 dan http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1498085 dikunci saja, karena kedua proyek tersebut masih proposed dan belum u/c dan kami forumer Solo Raya juga merasakan belum terlalu penting untuk dibuatkan thread tersendiri untuk kedua proyek tersebut. Untuk thread starternya juga agak mencurigakan mulai dari status newbie ybs dan juga signaturenya yang tidak mencerminkan forumer Solo Raya sama sekali. Sehingga demi kebaikan bersama thread tersebut mohon dikunci saja. Terima kasih.


----------



## David-80

^^ 

Pemain lama..kloningan lama...hes gone.

Cheers


----------



## eurico

thank you very much bang david...


----------



## v-sun

mods, tolong ubah judul thread ini 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=851956&page=4
menjadi

[WEST JAVA] Projects & Development

dan sekalian thread ini supaya di merge saja ke thread diatas

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=875090

thanks b4..

*mungkin bisa di sticky


----------



## drie

Lapor Mod, ada *PKL* . Dan ini Pelakuknya.


----------



## endar

mod, maaf my bad.


trit ini

*B A N D U N G |Pullman Hotels and Resorts | 15 floors + 2 basements*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1440721


mohon diganti menjadi

*B A N D U N G | Pullman Hotel | 15 floors + 2 basements*


trimakasih mod, maaf merepotkan
kay:


----------



## rahul medan

mod tolong buatin poll buat thread ini
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=89661936#post89661936

td nya dah add poll malah error

thx mod


----------



## David-80

all done  

Cheers


----------



## hakims

Mod mohon permisi mo Usulan sedikit mengenai bahasan sub forum dalam forum *The pictures of indonesian* di bagian sub forum* "nusantara" *_Merujuk pemakaian Kata2 untuk sub forum tersebut_ yaitu "*nusatara*" namun saya melihat threads yang terdapat dalam sub forum tersebut bisa dikatakan sudah mulai berkembang dan banyak mengandung unsur diluar arti Kata "nusantara" sendiri jika kita merujuk http://id.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nusantara dari wikipedia atau pembahasan populer lain yang menitik beratkan kata*"nusatara"* adalah _hal hal yang berbau indoesia dan keaneka ragamannya didalamanya baik itu_ *budaya kultur etnik bahasa* *dll *

Nah kembalik ke pemakaian kata sub forum "*nusantara*" saya rasa secara kasat mata threads disana banyak yang berbau hal hal modern dan internasional walaupun semuanya dalam ruang lingkup Indonesia tetapi alangkah lebih baiknya jika bikin sub forum baru yang memang diluar hal hal yang berbau *"nusantara"* saya ambil contoh threads Luxury Facades Store in Indonesia??? apakah itu mencerminkan kata2 nusantara ? kemudian adalagi Shopping Mall In indonesian yang notabene adanya diKota kota besar di INdonesia.?? juga threads bioskop di Indonesia?? mungkin sudah saat nya penggolongan threads2 seperti itu disesuaikan dengan isi dan pembahasan orginal dari sebuah threads yang dibuat agar ketika kita membuka SSC kita sudah dengan tepat melihat pada tempat yang tepat apalagi banyak newbie2 baru yang terkadang salah posting dll

dan untuk sub forum "nusantara" sendiri ada baiknya threads yang dibuat disana benar benar mencerminkan hal hal yang berbau nusantara, baik itu kultur budaya bahasa..dll sesuai dengan cita rasa originalitas tradisional Indonesia tanpa ada unsur lain baik itu berupa hall-hall modern dan internasional lainnya.

Saran saya Mohon dibuatkan Sub forum baru yang sesuai dengan penamaan judul isi dan pembahasan threads nya misalkan jika Luxury store facades in indonesia masuk ke dalam kelompok *Java Island Skylines and Building Pictures *saya rasa juga bukan tempatnya disitu karena jika merujuk tagline sub forumnya yang berkesan pembahasan mengenai *Skylines and building??* akan membuat rancu ..ini hanya pendapat saya yang sotoy aja Mod?? semoga berkenan dengan saran saya .....jika tidak berkenan abaikan saja atau saya delete postingan saya terima kasih


----------



## rahul medan

^^
setuju...
gk pantas lah di quote dan dikomentarin


----------



## drie

Kloningan lagi kah http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=958188


----------



## DanangSuthoWijoyo

solo diserang lagi
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=90315959#post90315959

pelakunya

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=956567


----------



## yudibali2008

--edited--


----------



## acull

mod sepertinya forum kita mendapat serangan tom cat ..* check this out*


----------



## rilham2new

Ini kloningan kok gak pake capek-capek ya ........


----------



## drie

^^ Saking gk ada capeknya, FB kupun ikut di serang sama Kloningan - Kloningan itu


----------



## rilham2new

^^ Kapan diserang ??? Wah gawat nih udah main personal gitu hno:


----------



## drie

^^ Mulai tadi malam, tenang aku udah ajak ketemu tapi dia nya selalu mengalihkan pembicaraan 

Oh yah Om Mod, nih ada Kloningan Paling merasa Cantik seantero Negri 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90316186&postcount=17258
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90316297&postcount=17259
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90316311&postcount=17260

Pelaku : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=956567


----------



## CrazyForID

^^ siapapun kloningannya, he is a shame for the place he belongs, obviously not a pride
bukannya pengusaha, bukan pulak profesional yang ngedukung kemajuan kotanya :lol:
hanya pengangguran yang senang berpindah-pindah warnet


----------



## paradyto

^^dan http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=90318083#post90318083


----------



## rahul medan

:lol: lucu bgt baca postingan kloningan tsb :hahaha::hahaha::hahaha:
btw niy org juga yg ampe 20-an kali nge rate angka 1 di ROH


----------



## adpro.indonesia

drie said:


> ^^ Mulai tadi malam, tenang aku udah ajak ketemu tapi dia nya selalu mengalihkan pembicaraan
> 
> Oh yah Om Mod, nih ada Kloningan Paling merasa Cantik seantero Negri
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90316186&postcount=17258
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90316297&postcount=17259
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90316311&postcount=17260
> 
> Pelaku : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=956567


wow .. udah merata ke seantero Negeri .. 
hati-hati adu domba kawan-kawan ..

sekali lagi ga perlu di quote dan dikomentarin .. sundul terus!


----------



## drie

^^ Herannya gk capek yah ngetik LIST artis, pengusaha, dsb sepanjang itu  udah gk diragukan lagi dengan Ke-Pengangguranan-nya


----------



## jonathanterbang

drie said:


> ^^ Herannya gk capek yah ngetik LIST artis, pengusaha, dsb sepanjang itu  udah gk diragukan lagi dengan Ke-Pengangguranan-nya


Paling dia copas...
Wes ah ora usah dibahas, lama2 thread ini ditutup.. :lol:


----------



## Wicak_15

Bang Mod, setelah banyak serangan kloningan yang meresahkan kita semua, sepertinya ane mau saran saja. Sepertinya dari segi keamanannya kayaknya SSCI masih terlalu rapuh. Sehingga ada aja kloningan yg gw yakin orangnya sama (feeling gw nih orang bukan sekedar posting biasa, tapi udah mengarah "Hacking"). Kalo seandainya nih dari orang yang sama, hampir dipastikan nih orang "Hacker sejati". Sorry mod bukannya menakut-nakutkan, cuma feeling gw ini serangan Hacker. Buktinya dia selalu pake beda username tapi modusnya sama. Itu saja bang mod


----------



## CrazyForID

^^ enggaklah, bukan hacking rasanya
IPnya tetap kelacak moderator kan? berarti positif pindah-pindah warnet :lol:


----------



## David-80

Hacker ? lol 

this guy aint hacker...just an idiot w/ too much times in his hand...

I repeat,* IDIOT.*

kalau hacker yah dia ga bakal pake proxy/ganti2 warnet....kasian amat hidup nya pindah satu warnet ke warnet lain nya cuman buat register username


Cheers


----------



## hildalexander

mod, tolong diganti judulnya yg ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=515676&page=5 jadi *[Jakarta l Green Central]*

thank you :cheers:


----------



## David-80

Banyak sekali forumer Semarang yang PM saya masalah Paragon sampai kapan di tutup, 

Jawaban nya adalah, sampai kloningan benar2 sudah bisa kami atasi, dan untuk forumer semarang, tolong lah, tidak perlu ditanggapi kalau ada yang trolling atau clones, saya melihat sendiri banyak forumer semarang yang menanggapi dan Quote cloningan

percuma saja saya delete dan ban semua clones kalau ditanggapi dan di Quote seperti itu, saya harap forumer semarang dan forumer2 kota lain nya untuk tidak over-sensitive/quoted/menanggapi kalau ada troll dan cloningan

karena satu2nya jalan mengatasi serangan clones ini hanyalah satu, yaitu *IGNORE LIST*. gunakan fasilitas itu jika anda merasa terganggu dengan clones atau troll. 

Cheers


----------



## rilham2new

Apa itu IGNORE LIST????? Bisa ya bikin IGNORE LIST kayak2 Facebook????


----------



## yudibali2008

di control panel ada option "ignore list"...tinggal di masukkan aja nama user nya 

sejauh ini, saya nggak pake fasilitas tsb.....spt kata mod David, di ignore aja dan nggak usah diladenin, nanti capek sendiri orangnya, kl masih gigih, berarti dia perlu "pertolongan dokter" :cheers:


----------



## David-80

^^ yup.




rilham2new said:


> Apa itu IGNORE LIST????? Bisa ya bikin IGNORE LIST kayak2 Facebook????



bisa, di option list yang terletak di user CP ada pilihan ignore list 

jadi gunakan fasilitas itu kalau anda terganggu dengan clone/troll jadi si clone/troll juga akan bt sendiri karena dicuekin. 

cheers


----------



## v-sun

mod, sepertinya ada yang butuh bantuan nih :lol:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90386657&postcount=7614


----------



## Sultan Perdana

iya butuuhh banget..pengen nge-delete akun ssc


----------



## David-80

^^ kalau bosen main ssc ya ga usah login lagi, tidak bisa dengan delete account. :nuts:


Cheers


----------



## vindoarga

rilham2new said:


> Apa itu IGNORE LIST????? Bisa ya bikin IGNORE LIST kayak2 Facebook????


----------



## v-sun

^^nantinya setelah di ignore, kondisi di thread gimana ya? apakah daftar user yang kita ignore itu gak muncul postingan2nya ya?


----------



## TFM1

mod maaf banget, minta tolong thread2 ROH makassar yg ini di bikin jadi public poll ya...

maaf banget ya mod... 

www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1505154
www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1501736

thanks a lot ya mod...


----------



## vindoarga

v-sun said:


> ^^nantinya setelah di ignore, kondisi di thread gimana ya? apakah daftar user yang kita ignore itu gak muncul postingan2nya ya?


kalo soal itu nggak tau saya, ignore list ku bersih soalnya, alias nggak ada yg masuk daftar ignore-ku :lol:


----------



## endar

^^ mohon maaf sist vindoarga, ini percobaan, hehehe. penasaran jadi dicoba deh, tapi bisa di cancel sama kita alias di hapus orang dalam daftarnya, maaf ya ini cuma ngecek. heheh


ini

sesudah di Ignore

image hosting

dikembalikan lagi

free image hosting

sesama forumer bagusnya ga dipakai, bisi sewaktu2 ada informasi penting dan juga "penasaran" juga sama isi postingannya. (plus untuk menjalin tali sirahturahmi jadi jangan di ignore)


----------



## vindoarga

^^
hahaha nggak papa 
BTW, aye bro  :lol:


----------



## endar

^^ ohmigod.. sorry.. :lol: aduh maaf kang, foto avatarnya menipu, padahal tadinya mau langsung PM dan minta no HP nih
:runaway:
:nocrook:


----------



## rilham2new

Yahhh sy kira benar2 hilang, ga tahunya cuman keluar pesan begitu. Berarti kita masih bisa tahu klau orang itu posting....


----------



## TFM1

mod request ganti judul nama ya... maaf mod merepotkan...

Kereta Api Sulawesi dan Mamminasata 
>> *SULAWESI SELATAN | Mamminatasa Railways - 80 km | Sulawesi Railways - 700 km phase 1 - 550 km phase 2 - 1.000 km phase 3 | Pro*

Makassar New Port 
>> *MAKASSAR | Makassar New Port | 5 Ha Reclamation | 6,1 T | App*

The Makassar Monorail 
>> *MAKASSAR | Mamminasata Monorail | 3 Corridors - 36 km | 4 T | App*


----------



## paradyto

*Gogin_Indo* mulai lagi deh disini: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=518447&page=295
dan disini: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=90543807#post90543807

cheers


----------



## rahul medan

mod ada thread gk jelas nih

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=90543708#post90543708


----------



## Efriansyah Ramadhan

opo iki hno:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=90543663&highlight=#post90543663
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=90543682&highlight=#post90543682
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=90543648&highlight=#post90543648

lagi-lagi kota solo yang dibawa-bawa, kayak ga ada kota lain aja... :bash:


----------



## sembilanbelas

Mohon thread ini diarsipkan karena telah sampai 1000 postingan. Tx
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1462726


----------



## yudibali2008

mods, tolong ditertibkan, ini ada troll sejati :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1506868


----------



## H&M

Dear mod, mohon bantuannya untuk diarsipkan thread berikut ini:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1433104&page=51

Part ke 4 nya sudah dibuatkan.. Many thanks!


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

Dear Momod,

Request to change the thread :

[SOLO/SURAKARTA] THE FAVE HOTEL Adisucipto (15+1 lantai), THE FAVE HOTEL Solobaru (12+2 lantai), MALL SOLOBARU (4+1 lantai).

To this :
*
[SOLO] FaveHotel Adisucipto | 12 fl +2 || FaveHotel Solobaru | 12 fl +2 || Hartono Mall | 7 fl | U/C*


----------



## ananto hermawan

H&M said:


> Dear mod, mohon bantuannya untuk diarsipkan thread berikut ini:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1433104&page=51
> 
> Part ke 4 nya sudah dibuatkan.. Many thanks!



^^ Threadnya salah tempat mas, threadnya masuk di Java Island Skylines and Building Pictures.


----------



## David-80

^^ bukan salah tempat, kan sekarang judul nya udah luxury facades in jakarta bukan indonesia lagi. 

cheers


----------



## eurico

mod ini kok judul tret nya jadi begini??

[SOLO/ntai), THE FAVE HOTEL Solobaru (12+2 lantai), MALL SOLOBARU (+1 ).


----------



## drie

Mod, ada 'penyakit' nih mod 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90847343&postcount=17388
&
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1509015


----------



## David-80

^^ thanks drie

eurico. done 

cheers


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

David-80 said:


> ^^ thanks drie
> 
> eurico. done
> 
> cheers


:cheers1: Thank's David-80


----------



## jonathanterbang

mod, tolong thread :
SEMARANG | A Harmonious Blending of Cultures | 8th Thread bisa digudangkan, postingan sudah melebihi seribu, dan sudah dibuat sequelnya di 
SEMARANG | A Harmonious Blending of Cultures | 9th Thread makasih mod....


----------



## rilham2new

Ada lagi orang stress
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=963162


----------



## rahul medan

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1509555

mod coba cek ini

thx


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

Datang lagi, Sales Krim Pemutih Susu

Monggo digusur Momod.. ^^ Makasih..


----------



## vindoarga

mod, tolong diawasi 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1483895&page=29

post #568 sampai #570


----------



## David-80

newmalayan kena banned, tolong dont feed the trolls, i will handle the rest.

cheers


----------



## D3Y

Dear Mod
sepertinya thread [CIREBON] Projects & Development  udah pantes di sticky

tampaknya forumernya udah banyak yang aktif + proyek2 yang terlihat besar

hanya usul, bukan pengajuan :cheers:


----------



## Efriansyah Ramadhan

mod, coba cek forumer yang ini deh, sepertinya dia jualan 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=964796


----------



## sbyctzn

mod postingan di bawah ini lebih baik dihapus semua, jualan.
pelakunya yang disebut bro Efriansyah Ramadhan diatas, trims..

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=91067524&postcount=79

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=91067552&postcount=9

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=91066415&postcount=93


----------



## David-80

all done, sudah saya warning forumer ybs.

Cheers


----------



## endar

om mod, mohon maaf yang ini diarsipkan

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1472642

kami sudah membuat lanjutannya.
terimakasih om momod
kay:


----------



## sbyctzn

Om Mod ini gimana ya?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1510791
menurut saya sih termasuk jualan.
Jelas2 nawarin dan nunjukin kontak marketing, daftar harga unit, dll..
Klo dibiarin ntar kuatirnya bakal jadi trit tanya jawab marketing.
Mohon kebijakannya om, pelakunya masih sama yg kemarin.


----------



## eurico

rahul medan said:


> ^^
> Sabar bang Eurico..
> agak miris emank liat postingan forumer yg itu hno:
> mencoreng SSCI aj


terima kasih bro atas supportnya dan terima kasih kepada mod David-80 yang telah mem-banned yang bersangkutan. semoga ke depannya gak akan terjadi hal2 seperti ini lagi di thread di sub forum manapun juga.


----------



## yudibali2008

mods,..

ada yg buang sampah sembarangan....

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=91648479&postcount=14429


@bro eurico

nggak usah diladenin bro orang2 kayak gitu....ntar lama2 juga bosen sendiri, , prihatin dgn hal2 spt ini sering banget terjadi di SSCI....
yg sabar ya bro


----------



## eurico

^^ iya bro makasih, semoga ke depannya ego kedaerahan yang keterlaluan bisa semakin diminimalisir toh kita juga masih sama2 menginjak bumi yang sama. Apalagi kalo ego kedaerah tersebut berujung kepada sentimen2 pribadi, ddooohhh picik amat pikirannya kalo memang seperti itu.


----------



## rilham2new

MoD...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=91653495&postcount=379

Salah satu gambarnya per pukul 12:18 WIB. Ada gambar2 yang "gitu". di forum di luar non-gado-gado. ini forum semua umur, kan ???


----------



## D3Y

^^ delete dong mod...
entar forumer pada sange depan kompie , mending kalo yang udah 17 tahun ke-atas
kalo yang di bawah umur kan repot


----------



## David-80

wah wah.... 



cheers


----------



## hildalexander

eh apaan siy? kok gak bisa dibuka? ada yg sempet ngesave? :lol: 

gw masuk kategori boleh liat kan? heuheuheu


----------



## laba-laba

cari aja di t4 lain mam, byk kok... wkwkwkwkw


----------



## hildalexander

^^ hohohoho.... bang, tempo hari aku ke Medan-Banda Aceh, 5 hari... aku liat site-nya APG


----------



## laba-laba

hildalexander said:


> ^^ hohohoho.... bang, tempo hari aku ke Medan-Banda Aceh, 5 hari... aku liat site-nya APG


wee.. napa gak bilang2 ? aku jg kamis-minggu maren ke jkt..

ada info ? inbox ? ;p~


----------



## yudibali2008

mods, ada yg lagi jualan :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=91699402&postcount=14506


----------



## rahul medan

hildalexander said:


> ^^ hohohoho.... bang, tempo hari aku ke Medan-Banda Aceh, 5 hari... aku liat site-nya APG


bagi2 dunk mam info proyeknya di thread Medan P&D
mamhil buat penasaran aj nih dgn proyek APG


----------



## studio_one

Dear mod,
Sekedar usul, bagaimana kalo untuk thread baru ada pembatasan jumlah lantai, misalnya proyek dengan lantai diatas 12 baru layak untuk dibuat thread nya, dengan pengecualian proyek2 lowrise yg sifatnya mega project atau luasan yg massive (>5000 M2).
Mengingat forum ini adalah forum skyscraper yang bukan hanya kita (orang Indonesia) saja yang memonitor.
Demikian saya sampaikan, terima kasih atas perhatian nya


----------



## TFM1

^^ +1

fyi, kalau di greater makassar (keputusan non formal, hanya kesepakatan antara forumer) minimal 10 lt.


----------



## urix99

cuma usul ja ni buat moderator,bgaimana klo thread2 di kebanyakan subforum ssci ini gak usah di arsipkan,walaupun sudah melebihi kuota,padahal threadnya full pict,tapi tempatnya di arsip krena melebihi kuota postingan sbelumnya,jadinya para netter yg kebetulan singgah ke ssci gak bs melihat thread yg rame itu,kecuali bongkar arsip lg .jadinya yg rame td dimulai dr awal lg,kan kurang gmana gmana gt.saya liat di negara2 lain juga gt gak pakai arsip2an.mohon pertimbangannya.


----------



## David-80

^^ di negara lain pakai juga kok, contoh sub forum Philippines

kenapa kita batasi, supaya thread tidak terlalu berat loading nya. tapi untuk project and development memang tidak kita batasi, hanya pictures saja

tapi usul kita tampung, coba nanti gimana kedepan nya


untuk pembatasan lantai, usul bagus, thanks ide nya, ada beberapa lagi saran masuk seperti ada nya propose/on-hold thread, akan kita coba pertimbangkan dalam waktu dekat mana yang terbaik buat SSCI.


Cheers


----------



## eurico

^^ setuju jadi nanti masing2 sub forum memiliki thread khusus yg isinya proposed, on hold, vision and cancelled project and development. Misalnya Medan proposed, on hold, vision and cancelled pnd, Java and Bali island proposed, on hold, vision and cancelled pnd dst.

Kalo masalah pembuatan thread khusus untuk tiap proyek didasarkan pada jumlah lantai kasihan kota2 yang kena kkop seperti Jogja gak susah dapet proyek highrise padahal proyek2 lainnya keren2 juga, jadi sekiranya mods bisa lebih adil nantinya dalam membuat peraturan pembuatan thread untuk masing2 proyek tsb.


----------



## TFM1

^^ setuju banget sama bang Dave dan Eurico...

contoh usulan spesifikasi gedung2 yg dibuatkan thread 
(mengambil dari standar yg digunakan forumer makassar)
1. minimal 10 fl (2 dijit)
atau
2. nilai proyek minimal 500 miliar (angka yg cukup fantastis untuk sebuah proyek)
jika salah satunya terpenuhi, maka layak dibuatkan thread

kalau pake standar luas sebagaimana usulan bro studio_one, takutnya nanti proyek perumahan juga dimasukin. hehehehe. kalau di makassar ada dua perumahan yg punya thread
1. TJ Bunga (karena ini kota mandiri, jadi bukan sekedar perumahan)
2. Citraland (karena ada HRnya di komplek perumahan tersebut)


----------



## Sizter85

Mod thread berikut sudah usang dan sudah ada lanjutanya, Trims.

:cheers:


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

Dear Momod David-80,

Maaf niy kok sepertinya bikin risih bacanya, bisa minta tolong dihapus saja?
Bahasanya kasar dan Forumer ID tersebut selalu negative posting di thread Solo : SOLO P&D

Matur nuwun :cheers1:


----------



## M.I.A.N

Mod tolong ini donk thread ini ROH nya gak keluar poll Fave SoloBaru | Solo | Hotel | 12 Floors + 2 basements

makasih


----------



## eurico

mod kok tret ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1518380&page=4 ditutup??


----------



## laba-laba

masaguseka28 said:


> ^^ oh iya satu lagi sekedar saran, kayaknya perlu thread tutorial dan pengenalan thread, serta etika berposting deh mod buat para newbie, supaya ke-GAJE-an thread-thread baru agak sedikit bisa ditekan, just my opinion sih



peraturan signature dan spamming threads

kalau masih ada yng mengganjal, ya bisa di pertanyakan di mari


----------



## David-80

eurico said:


> mod kok tret ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1518380&page=4 ditutup??


permintaan TS via PM karena proyek nya masih belum jelas.

Cheers


----------



## DanangSuthoWijoyo

David-80 said:


> permintaan TS via PM karena proyek nya masih belum jelas.
> 
> Cheers


noted.....


----------



## Efriansyah Ramadhan

Forumer SSCI yang ini postnya termasuk ngejunk ga sih?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=969574


----------



## eurico

David-80 said:


> permintaan TS via PM karena proyek nya masih belum jelas.
> 
> Cheers


Sibbb dahhh


----------



## endar

om mod ada yang buka lapak


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1523558


----------



## masaguseka28

Efriansyah Ramadhan said:


> Forumer SSCI yang ini postnya termasuk ngejunk ga sih?
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=969574


^^ kayaknya iya, karena pas aku pantau hampir di semua thread yang masih u/c dia nanya udah ada kontraktor M/E ato belum... tapi orang ini masih cukup interaktif ga kayak firzafp dulu, nampaknya dikasih warning dulu aja jgn langsung di banned...


----------



## yudibali2008

dear mods,

tolong mods postingan forumer ini dipantau ya...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92645250&postcount=2396

takutnya nanti berujung sara dan nggak dijalurnya utk dibahas di thread tsb....

trims


----------



## rahul medan

Mod's bantu edit title di bawah ini:


*sebelumnya*
*MEDAN l ⌣»̶·̵̭̌·̵̭̌✽̤̈̊BIRD'S PARK CONDOMINIUM✽̤̈̊·̵̭̌·̵̭̌«̶⌣ l Apartment l 36 floors l 2 tower*
*
menjadi *
*MEDAN l BIRD'S PARK CONDOMINIUM l Apartment l 36 floors l 2 tower*
*
link*: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1524091

thx


----------



## Adpenturz

Mau tanya nih...syarat nya sebuah thread itu di sticky apa ya...? soalnya kemarin Thread Ambon P&D sudah di-sticky...apa ada yang mengajukan ke Moderator gitu ya...?


----------



## rahul medan

mods ada newbi yg buat thread yg sudah ada sebelumnya. Penempatannya juga salah

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=92690086#post92690086

thx


----------



## Sizter85

Mod silahkan thread berikut http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=92702029#post92702029 merger di thred Lion yang sudah ada saja disini, atau kalau tidak dilock aja sekalian, _Thanks _:cheers:


----------



## hildalexander

Mod, ada yg buka lapak...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1524836


----------



## rilham2new

Silahkan diLOCK dan diARCHIVE, mod 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1274673


----------



## 1lh4m5

om mod

minta tolong merubah judul thread ini 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1487512

dari 

*B A N D U N G | La Grande Merdeka Tamansari | 2 Towers | @ 20 Floors + 3 basements *

menjadi

*B A N D U N G | La Grande Merdeka Tamansari Condotel & Apartment | 2 Tower | @ 20 Floors + 3 basements*

Terima Kasih.


----------



## endar

^^ salah itu kang, harusnya 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1487512


*B A N D U N G | La Grande Merdeka Tamansari | 2 Towers | @ 20 Floors + 3 basements *

menjadi

*B A N D U N G | La Grande Merdeka Tamansari Condotel & Apartment | 2 Tower | @ 20 Floors + 3 basements*


salah ketik di Condotelnya


terimaksih om momod


----------



## rahul medan

Mod bantu edit judul thread ini coz tnyata sudah U/C

Sebelumnya
*MEDAN l Sky City l Apartment l 20 Floors*

Menjadi
*MEDAN l Sky City l Apartment l 20 Floors l U/C*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=92830985

thx


----------



## David-80

^^ 

all done 

Cheers


----------



## balikpapan

David-80 said:


> baru pulang dari hiking 4 hari udah ada kekacauan di forum. pusing hno:
> 
> setelah saya review, spartanorens saya banned karena tidak menghiraukan warning moderator dan justru malah memancing keributan dengan personal attack ke yudibali.
> 
> 
> Cheers


Sptnya muncul ID kloningan baru gara2 di banned. Ckckckck


----------



## dira

^^
memangnya kalo ID kloningan harus di banned juga? sementara kan prime IDnya udah di banned.om momod kan bisa ngasih warning dulu untuk ID yg baru ini agar tidak "membuat komen panas" di forum dan mematuhi rule forum ini sendiri.


----------



## Sizter85

^^

Ya kalau dilogikakan buat apa coba 1 user memiliki double username di forum kalau bukan dg tujuan yang tidak benar


----------



## dira

^^


dira said:


> ^^
> memangnya kalo ID kloningan harus di banned juga? *sementara kan prime IDnya udah di banned*.om momod kan bisa ngasih warning dulu untuk ID yg baru ini agar tidak "membuat komen panas" di forum dan mematuhi rule forum ini sendiri.


maksud saya seperti yg di bold diatas, karena prime ID di banned, dan yg bersangkutan buat ID baru dan masih ingin join dan komen diforum ini.


----------



## David-80

masalah nya gini deh, kita coba pake common sense

kalau ada seorang terdakwa di hukum penjara 2 tahun terus dia "meng kloningkan" diri nya karena diri nya yang asli di penjara. itu artinya dia mencoba untuk menghindari hukuman yang sudah diberikan oleh nya.

maka dari itu, buat apa kami banned member kalo akhirnya member tersebut kloning lagi? ya artinya selama masa banned itu member yang bersangkutan tidak diperkenannkan untuk membuat ID baru, karena itu jelas melanggar aturan. 

sekedar info saja, kami maksimal banned bisa saja permanent, tapi untuk kasus seperti city vs city dan flaming biasanya kami maksimal ban adalah 6 bulan. dengan harapan member tersebut belajar dari hukuman yang dia terima selama itu. karena saya yakin, manusia bisa berubah, entah itu berubah positif atau negatif ke depan nya.

Cheers


----------



## dira

got it mod. thx penjelasannya


----------



## yudibali2008

David-80 said:


> baru pulang dari hiking 4 hari udah ada kekacauan di forum. pusing hno:
> 
> setelah saya review, spartanorens saya banned karena tidak menghiraukan warning moderator dan justru malah memancing keributan dengan personal attack ke yudibali.
> 
> 
> Cheers



thank you mod utk memberikan keadilan di forum ini. Saya baru dpt akses internet lagi, jadi baru liat statement nya momod.

Sayang, niatan baik saya nggak dianggap sama sekali, malah dianggap sebaliknya, benar2 tidak mencerminkan sikap toleransi dan dewasa sama sekali. Saya dukung momod utk memberangus klonengan2 nggak jelas tsb, postingan2 yg bersifat SARA dan personal attack, utk SSC Indonesia yg lebih nyaman buat forumer nya berinteraksi dimasa yg akan datang. Amin.


Salam


----------



## kotakayu

^^ 

Sepertinya ybs membuat id kloningan dgn mengejek moderator

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=93377135&postcount=327


----------



## dira

^^
MOD. postingan atas saya di thread
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=233318&page=795 , post nya ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=93384332&postcount=15882
trus lanjut ini
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=93349147&postcount=15852
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=93351358&postcount=15855

kok rasanya suka *menyentil* kota sebelah dan *menimbulkan komen panas forumer laen*.

tindak tegas dong mod! thx


----------



## rahul medan

^^
ah biasa aj kok postingannya bro.. fine-fine aja tuh
tergantung kedewasaan forumer deh tuk menanggapinya..


----------



## balikpapan

Perkenalkan saya... balikpapan a.k.a platinum member trio kwek2 :cheers:


----------



## Namewee

rahul medan said:


> ^^
> ah biasa aj kok postingannya bro.. fine-fine aja tuh
> tergantung kedewasaan forumer deh tuk menanggapinya..






Menurut saya komentar demikian ada kesan merendahkan kota sebelah
Kalau memang kotanya udah bagus, sepertinya tidak harus menyindir kota lain yang dibawahnya. 

Kadang saya lihat forumer2 yang mengaku dewasa dan netral juga sering mengeluarkan postingan2 serupa di thread tersebut


----------



## rahul medan

balikpapan said:


> Perkenalkan saya... balikpapan a.k.a platinum member trio kwek2 :cheers:


wah platinum ya bro.. gw msh silver :lol:


----------



## dira

^^
you got my point bro. intinya, gak usah merendahkan. btw momod mana ya?


----------



## balikpapan

dira said:


> ^^
> you got my point bro. intinya, gak usah merendahkan. btw momod mana ya?


Pendaftaran utk menjadi membernya trio kwek2 msh terbuka luas, interesting pls leminow.

Anyway, definisi merendahkan itu bagaimana ya brow? Postingan ane positif2 aja kok bahkan komparatif walau dikit ada yg superlatif. Belajar bahasa indonesia kan? Tau dong mana bedanya konotatif, negatif dan komparatif....


----------



## Mehome

^^ Itu kan bisa dikatagorikan nge-flame yak? :?


----------



## balikpapan

Del


----------



## David-80

balikpapan is banned for 1 month because of flaming.

Cheers


----------



## v-sun

^^good


----------



## Sizter85

_Hadeh bro *balikpapan*, No good.. no good :nono::nono:_ _See you next month _


----------



## daroe_909

dira said:


> ^^
> you got my point bro. intinya, gak usah merendahkan. btw momod mana ya?


setuju mas bro...tapi kalau udah sifat dasar nya emang kyk gitu, susah seperti nya untuk berubah hno:


----------



## rahul medan

^^
udah gk usah dibahas lagi..
apalagi nge-judge ttg sifat seseorang..
lagian ybs sudah dihukum momod, so jgn dibahas lagi..


----------



## Denny070187

haha karena udah dihukum, jadi ga usah dibahas. Makasih momod atas penjelasan2 ttg banned mem banned nya ...


----------



## kalimantanku

David-80 said:


> balikpapan is banned for 1 month because of flaming.
> 
> Cheers


baru tau gw.....


----------



## joeylen

Terimakasih momod david 80 yang bijaksana.


----------



## kotakayu

Oia si oren dibanned jg y..makasi om momod yg sdh adil :cheers:


----------



## Wicak_15

Bang Mod, apa sebaiknya thread: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1525329 
dengan 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1531327 
di merger saja? Soalnya isinya hampir sama saja dengan thread Highway yg reguler. Sama ada usul dari si bro Andre:



Andre_theRising said:


> ** If this thread is supposed to be like this, I propose to Moderator to modify the already existed National and Province Road / Highways into separate Islands respective threads..it'll be much better as I am personally and people want to see improvement in our network roads on each island / area.
> 
> ** Another propose is to divide the existing thread into 2 : _National and Provincial Roads / Highways_ *and* _Indonesian Expressways / Motorways_
> 
> However it is down to moderator


IMO kalo seandainya antara jalan tol dengan jalan reguler pisah thread, pasti thread ruas jalan tol yg sifatnya sendiri2 di Merger2in. Tapi ya terserah bang mod apa perlu dipisah atau tidak. 

Thanks


----------



## rahul medan

Mod postingan di thread Indonesia Mosque : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=93422427#post93422427 di bawah ini menjurus ke SARA dan Personal Attack gk mod.

thx 



sherif_claude said:


> ya lah, toleransi antar agama yang tinggi itu kan slah satu ciri indonesia, tidak seperti di arab sono, jangan kan antar agama, sesama muslim aja minim toleransinya.





rahul medan said:


> ettss... klo ngomong itu jangan asal ucap
> emank lu tau apa





sherif_claude said:


> Maaf....
> kalau ada yang tersinggung.
> kalau arab ada yang tersinggung gimana kalau arabnya di ganti dengan timur tengah.
> 
> 
> 
> ok deh. back to topic


----------



## kalimantanku

beberapa hari ini rasa2 nya banyak ID klonengan yg masih gentayangan.....:nuts:

apa perasaan gw aja ya....:bash:

:nocrook:opcorn:


----------



## urix99

[email protected] sm laporan kamu nih,quote terakhir sudah diklarifikasi tp masih diposting disini,atau memang ada udang dibalik batu,atau gak ngerti dgn tulisan tsb.


----------



## urix99

oya mr.moderator,tolong laporan dr member tentang yg jualan itu jgn pakai istilah 'PKL'.kayak gak menghormati 'PKL' dalam arti sebenarnya.
#ditunggu untuk lebih bijak.


----------



## endar

urix99 said:


> [email protected] sm laporan kamu nih,quote terakhir sudah diklarifikasi tp masih diposting disini,atau memang ada udang dibalik batu,atau gak ngerti dgn tulisan tsb.


maaf. kata2 "*kalo arab ada yang kesinggung*..." itu kayanya "personal attack" soalnya ada beberapa forumer Indo yang memang memiliki fasad seperti dari timur tengah. kalo buka FB SSCI pasti ngerti kok maksudnya apa. (maybe beberapa forumer sudah tahu maksud saya)

maaf2 ikut2an. lagian di SSC ga boleh membuat opini yang berbau SARA dan menyerang satu ras tertentu (as far i know), lagian itu kan trit tentang masjid, kok jadi nyambung kemana2

sorry just my cent
:cheers:


----------



## urix99

kan postingan terakhir sudah diklarifikasi dgn kata maaf.cek yg diquote pelapor.jadi gak usahlah diposting disini.


----------



## endar

^^ kan kang rahul hanya menanyakan saja, karena YBS merasa "terserang" saja. sah2 saja kok kang urix99, mungkin dengan kejadian seperti ini kedepannya rasa saling menghargai sesama forumer bisa lebih ditingkatkan dan jangan mengeluarkan opini2 yang membuat orang lain bereaksi negatif.


PS: justru dengan postingan terakhir itu kang rahul merasa "terserang". kalo buka FB SSCI pasti ngerti kok apa maksudnya. 

maaf saya ikut2an ya, hanya ingin membantu clearkan masalah

ini bentuk pertanyaan dari kang rahul saja


rahul medan said:


> Mod postingan di thread Indonesia Mosque : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=93422427#post93422427 d*i bawah ini menjurus ke SARA dan Personal Attack gk mod.*
> 
> thx



kay:

:cheers:


----------



## CrazyForID

endar said:


> maaf. kata2 "*kalo arab ada yang kesinggung*..." itu kayanya "personal attack" soalnya ada beberapa forumer Indo yang memang memiliki fasad seperti dari timur tengah. kalo buka FB SSCI pasti ngerti kok maksudnya apa. (maybe beberapa forumer sudah tahu maksud saya)
> 
> maaf2 ikut2an. lagian di SSC ga boleh membuat opini yang berbau SARA dan menyerang satu ras tertentu (as far i know), lagian itu kan trit tentang masjid, kok jadi nyambung kemana2
> 
> sorry just my cent
> :cheers:


fasad :lol:
bahasanya bangunan banget kang


----------



## rahul medan

endar said:


> maaf. kata2 "*kalo arab ada yang kesinggung*..." itu kayanya "personal attack" soalnya ada beberapa forumer Indo yang memang memiliki fasad seperti dari timur tengah. kalo buka FB SSCI pasti ngerti kok maksudnya apa. (maybe beberapa forumer sudah tahu maksud saya)
> 
> maaf2 ikut2an. lagian di SSC ga boleh membuat opini yang berbau SARA dan menyerang satu ras tertentu (as far i know), lagian itu kan trit tentang masjid, kok jadi nyambung kemana2
> 
> sorry just my cent
> :cheers:


thx endar.. :hug:
aku yakin si sherif mengerti akan hal tsb , ttp ya sudahlah..
thread ttg masjid2 di Indonesia kok melenceng SARA ttg timur tengah dan arab ya.. moga momod bisa menegur..
Aku juga malas menjawab selaan si urix.. ya sudahlah..


----------



## paradyto

*David* and *Blue*

thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1453300 sudah 1000++ posts, mohon diarsip ya

untuk thread lanjutannya, sudah dibuatkan..










cheers


----------



## David-80

rahul medan said:


> thx endar.. :hug:
> aku yakin si sherif mengerti akan hal tsb , ttp ya sudahlah..
> thread ttg masjid2 di Indonesia kok melenceng SARA ttg timur tengah dan arab ya.. moga momod bisa menegur..
> Aku juga malas menjawab selaan si urix.. ya sudahlah..


Tadinya saya ingin menegur, tapi karena yang bersangkutan sudah meminta maaf secara langsung, jadi saya anggap masalah sudah selesai sebelum saya menegur Ybs

saya harap diskusi tentang tempat Ibadah tidak sampai menyinggung ke masalah SARA, lebih baik berdiskusi tentang keindahan dan nilai arsitektur dari Mesjid/Gereja/vihara/etc.

Cheers


----------



## paradyto

*David* & *Blue*,

Mohon bantuannya diarsipkan thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1057957&page=51
Thread lanjutannya sudah disiapkan.

terima kasih banyak,

cheers


----------



## hildalexander

Dear Mod....

Please move this thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=620308 to Tangerang P n D

thank you :cheers:


----------



## endar

Om Mod, maaf ganti judul yang ini

*B A N D U N G | Ibis Braga Indah Hotel | 13 Floors*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1531988


menjadi 

*B A N D U N G | Ibis Braga Indah Hotel | 15 Floors*


thank u om momod
:master:


----------



## wibisanasalam

Mod, mau request edit judul thread ya 

thread ini :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1505141&page=26

tolong dirubah namanya dari

*B A N D U N G | Parahyangan Residence Ciumbuleuit | 2 Towers | @ 25 floors*

menjadi

*B A N D U N G | Parahyangan Residences Ciumbuleuit | 2 Towers | 30 floors | 20 floors*

Thank you om momod


----------



## H&M

Mod, tolong di cek newbie ini:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=986824

100% yakin dia adalah kloningan yang selama ini di banned terus muncul lagi dengan berganti-ganti ID baru.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Namewee

^^
herbandhu maksudnya?? :lol:


----------



## Dazon

hildalexander said:


> sorry juga buat yg posting foto... lbh baik gak usah dipost deh kalo kualitasnya seadanya alias bluuur, gak enak diliat... no offense


seumur saya di forum ini, saya tidak pernah lihat ada orang berkata seperti ini. sedangkan orangnya tersebut jarang sekali mempost pic konstruksi/updatean tetapi berani mengkomentari kerja keras orang lain. oh Dear God.. :bash: 

for u: admin & moderator pun tidak pernah komentar seperti itu.. oh well..


----------



## acull

hehehehe iya nih gak adil bgt,,kan gak semua forumer punya kamera saku ataupun kamera SLR ! Acull pun hanya mampu beli kamera hp n*k*a


----------



## Dazon

yg punya SLR aja jarang sekali memberikan kontribusi di forum ini(pic).. mendingan menghargain orang yg yg meng-update dengan kualitas pas2an dr cuma komentar.


----------



## hildalexander

excuse me????? .... makanya jalan-jalan dong ke tret seluruh Indonesia, jangan cuma tret greater Jakarta aja... 

kedua, gak masalah mau pake kamera SLR kek, poket kek, kamera HP kek yg penting kualitas oke.... gak ada hubungan kali kualitas gambar sama jenis kamera... yg penting sense of picture...

bukan perkara gak adil, gw sering jg pake SLR tapi kalau menurut gw gak bagus, ngapain juga gw kotori tret dgn foto jelek? 

SSCI ini udah tua, mustinya ada perbaikan dong baik dari kualitas postingan maupun kualitas gambar.... liat kota-kota Balikpapan, Samarinda, Banjarmasin, Surabaya, Pekanbaru, Jogja, Solo, mereka juga banyak kok yg pake kamera poket, tapi mereka sadar diri dan malu kalo kualitas gambar jelek.... mereka ada kesadaran untuk mengaplot foto kualitas bagus... mereka sering latihan motret...

kenapa mereka bisa, sementara Jakarta nggak yg notabene barometer kemajuan Indonesia? 

ketiga... gw tahu anak-anak kota-kota tersebut, karena ikut gathering dan betapa mereka mau memajukan tret kotanya dgn menampilkan kualitas foto yg layak muat dan layak dipandang mata.....

jenis kamera, sekali lagi bukan excuse untuk menghasilkan foto bagus....

Latihan motret lagi... gw juga masih latihan kok... gak perlu malu untuk bertanya.... gw kritik begini untuk kemajuan SSCI gak ada interest pribadi.... malu dong diliat org luar, foto jelek goyang n blur kok ditampilkan?


:cheers:


----------



## atmada

Dazon said:


> yg punya SLR aja jarang sekali memberikan kontribusi di forum ini(pic).. *mendingan menghargain orang yg yg meng-update dengan kualitas pas2an dr cuma komentar.*


..setuju dengan yang dibold. kay:


----------



## hildalexander

Dear Mod,

Mohon ijin, saya mau bikin tret Depok P n D, karena pengembangan di kota ini pesat juga terima kasih

satu lagi,

tret yg ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=318202 mohon/tolong dihapus atau digabung ke tret di atas....

terima kasih 

:cheers:


----------



## rahul medan

mod we need u here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1476468&page=86

mod tolong tindaklanjuti forumer yg ego submit banner tanpa dikonsultasikan tlbh dahulu di thread yg ngebahas mslh banner


----------



## Namewee

^^

gw setuju

emang harus ditindak tegas orang keras kepala dan tak bisa menghargai orang lain seperti dia!!!


----------



## urix99

maksudnya aku? Pake laporan segala,jan saja gak tidak ada larangan mau lapor atau enggak.
So kalau jan saja tidak apa2,seharusnya oleh moderator sini juga tidak apa2. 
Sampai ngelapor gini maksudnya apa? Sudahlama jg tuh aku submit banner.fyiuhhh heran aku kebanyakan ngelapor.


----------



## urix99

@namewee siapa yg aku lecehkan ? Kamu? Hingga harus ku hargai?


----------



## Namewee

^^
yang jelas bukan gw, tetapi orang2 yang sudah berusaha untuk mendiskusikan banner yang akan disubmit di thread tersebut

Percuma aja berdiskusi mencari banner yang bagus, tapi akhirnya tiba2 ada yang submit banner yang tak qualified


----------



## Wicak_15

Dazon said:


> seumur saya di forum ini, saya tidak pernah lihat ada orang berkata seperti ini. sedangkan orangnya tersebut jarang sekali mempost pic konstruksi/updatean tetapi berani mengkomentari kerja keras orang lain. oh Dear God.. :bash:
> 
> for u: admin & moderator pun tidak pernah komentar seperti itu.. oh well..





hildalexander said:


> excuse me????? .... makanya jalan-jalan dong ke tret seluruh Indonesia, jangan cuma tret greater Jakarta aja...
> 
> kedua, gak masalah mau pake kamera SLR kek, poket kek, kamera HP kek yg penting kualitas oke.... gak ada hubungan kali kualitas gambar sama jenis kamera... yg penting sense of picture...
> 
> bukan perkara gak adil, gw sering jg pake SLR tapi kalau menurut gw gak bagus, ngapain juga gw kotori tret dgn foto jelek?
> 
> SSCI ini udah tua, mustinya ada perbaikan dong baik dari kualitas postingan maupun kualitas gambar.... liat kota-kota Balikpapan, Samarinda, Banjarmasin, Surabaya, Pekanbaru, Jogja, Solo, mereka juga banyak kok yg pake kamera poket, tapi mereka sadar diri dan malu kalo kualitas gambar jelek.... mereka ada kesadaran untuk mengaplot foto kualitas bagus... mereka sering latihan motret...
> 
> kenapa mereka bisa, sementara Jakarta nggak yg notabene barometer kemajuan Indonesia?
> 
> ketiga... gw tahu anak-anak kota-kota tersebut, karena ikut gathering dan betapa mereka mau memajukan tret kotanya dgn menampilkan kualitas foto yg layak muat dan layak dipandang mata.....
> 
> jenis kamera, sekali lagi bukan excuse untuk menghasilkan foto bagus....
> 
> Latihan motret lagi... gw juga masih latihan kok... gak perlu malu untuk bertanya.... gw kritik begini untuk kemajuan SSCI gak ada interest pribadi.... malu dong diliat org luar, foto jelek goyang n blur kok ditampilkan?
> 
> 
> :cheers:


Sorry ya guys gw ikut campur. Gw mau komen aja ke dua belah pihak 

1. For Dazon: Sebenarnya menurut mam Hilda ada benarnya juga zon. Gw soalnya melihat ketika si Eurico posting foto2 update ke World forum, gw merasa forumers asing bilang "Nih foto kok gak menarik bangetzz sihh?!! Mana blurry lagi:mad2::mad2::bash::bash:". Coba deh sekali2 lihat foto2 update dari thread luar negeri, ada gak sih foto2 yg hasilnya blurr?! Gw sih pribadi banyak belajar dari postingan2 luar negeri, terutama di thread Shanghai Skyline yg menurut gw ini foto yg paling bagus sedunia. Dan satu lagi (jangan marah zon klo gw ngomong apa adanya), gw selalu lihat kok foto yg blurry ikut diposting sih? Harusnya kan bisa dipilih2 mana yg blurry mana yg jelas.

2. For Mam Hilda: Sebenarnya kan mam punya SLR tuh (Nikon klo gak salah), dan sering update2 yg proyeknya banyak yg tidak / belum dijangkau oleh forumers kita (belum lagi seremonial proyek2). Contoh waktu OTW ke Solo kemaren gw lihat tuhh di kamera mam foto2 terminal Pulogebang sama proyek2 Perumnas tuh, kok gak diposting aja mam? Walaupun akhirnya gw juga yg posting Terminal Pulo Gebang. Harusnya kan foto2 tersebut enaknya di-sharing ke sini agar kita bisa tahu seperti apa proyek tersebut, walaupun motoinnya cuma dari depan jalan. Daripada cuma jadi koleksi pribadi maupun redaksi. Feeling gw sih mam sering ikutan ngeliput seremonial2 proyek2 ya? :lol::lol::lol: 

3. For momod: Sorry ya klo gw salah tempatkay:


----------



## rahul medan

^^
bro wicak puas bangetttt liat shanghai skyline...
jadi ngilerrrr...

jd mikir skyline se ajib itu, gimana ya cara ngupdate proyeknya


----------



## Wicak_15

^^Sama yg ini bro http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=93699188&postcount=4061 tentang London Olympic 2012 opening ceremony. Gw sampe sekarang *HERRAANN* gimana caranya coba foto kembang api sampe sejelass gitu. Kalo mau lihat2 detail check aja ke sini. Di situ pusatnya foto2 Sangar Boo!! (walaupun bukan foto2 asli forumers)


----------



## Sizter85

Mod, thread berikut http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1517810

Tolong request penggantian judul thread menjadi :
*
GA & QG | Garuda Indonesia & Citilink | 8th *


_Separation thread,_ mungkin akan efektif di thread baru lanjutanya nanti.. Thanks :cheers:


----------



## hildalexander

Wicak_15 said:


> Sorry ya guys gw ikut campur. Gw mau komen aja ke dua belah pihak
> 
> 1. For Dazon: Sebenarnya menurut mam Hilda ada benarnya juga zon. Gw soalnya melihat ketika si Eurico posting foto2 update ke World forum, gw merasa forumers asing bilang "Nih foto kok gak menarik bangetzz sihh?!! Mana blurry lagi:mad2::mad2::bash::bash:". Coba deh sekali2 lihat foto2 update dari thread luar negeri, ada gak sih foto2 yg hasilnya blurr?! Gw sih pribadi banyak belajar dari postingan2 luar negeri, terutama di thread Shanghai Skyline yg menurut gw ini foto yg paling bagus sedunia. Dan satu lagi (jangan marah zon klo gw ngomong apa adanya), gw selalu lihat kok foto yg blurry ikut diposting sih? Harusnya kan bisa dipilih2 mana yg blurry mana yg jelas.
> 
> 2. For Mam Hilda: Sebenarnya kan mam punya SLR tuh (Nikon klo gak salah), dan sering update2 yg proyeknya banyak yg tidak / belum dijangkau oleh forumers kita (belum lagi seremonial proyek2). Contoh waktu OTW ke Solo kemaren gw lihat tuhh di kamera mam foto2 terminal Pulogebang sama proyek2 Perumnas tuh, kok gak diposting aja mam? Walaupun akhirnya gw juga yg posting Terminal Pulo Gebang. Harusnya kan foto2 tersebut enaknya di-sharing ke sini agar kita bisa tahu seperti apa proyek tersebut, walaupun motoinnya cuma dari depan jalan. Daripada cuma jadi koleksi pribadi maupun redaksi. Feeling gw sih mam sering ikutan ngeliput seremonial2 proyek2 ya? :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> 3. For momod: Sorry ya klo gw salah tempatkay:


thank you *wicak* iya... proyek-proyek yg aku ambil fotonya untuk kepentingan kantor... 

tapi aku sering juga kok sharing di sini... liat aja waktu ke Jogja, banyak fotoku bertebaran di sana.... juga waktu topping off Gancit, CWJ, KK, Podomoro City....

kalau mau rajin, bisa buka tuh page-page awal tret2 tersebut... tapi buat apa saya harus bilang2 ke forumer sekalian, "eh gw udah posting lho foto-foto itu di tret, kesannya PAMER...."

trus selama gw gabung di forum sini, apakah bro *wicak* merasa kontribusi saya cuma komentar seperti dibilang org tersebut? 

:cheers:


----------



## eurico

^^ ni orang lebay banget dehhhh..... padahal di forum ini gw pikir gw yang paling lebay, santai aja mas.... :nuts: :nuts:


----------



## Andre_theRising

eurico said:


> ^^ ni orang lebay banget dehhhh..... padahal di forum ini gw pikir gw yang paling lebay, santai aja mas.... :nuts: :nuts:


Sori ya mas, ntar diperhatiin lagi


----------



## eurico

^^ iya mas santai saja, sebaik-baiknya manusia adalah yang bisa menahan hawa nafsunya, maksudnya mam hilda, maksudnya bro kalimantanku, termasuk bro andre juga dan yg lain2 sama kok, kita ingin sama2 meningkatkan kualitas forum kita ini. lagian akhirnya kita sama2 sepakat bahwa foto2 yg layak tampil dan tepat sasaran yang memang akan diposting kan, jadi ya sudahlah tenang kan hati dinginkan kepala, sama2 kita berforum dengan sehat kay:


----------



## Andre_theRising

Sebenarnya saya sudah menerima alasan2 dan sepakat sama usul kebanyakan biar foto2 di SSC bagus semua, so pendapat / usulan saya di posting2 sebelumnya sudah saya tarik kembali.
Silakan baca reply saya ke bro Kalimantanku di atas


----------



## urix99

dan pada intinya,why is everebody so serious,forget about photos quality.enjoy ja kalau diforum2 gini,ayo posting saja.dr penikmat foto sejati.


----------



## Andre_theRising

eurico said:


> ^^ iya mas santai saja, sebaik-baiknya manusia adalah yang bisa menahan hawa nafsunya, maksudnya mam hilda, maksudnya bro kalimantanku, termasuk bro andre juga dan yg lain2 sama kok, kita ingin sama2 meningkatkan kualitas forum kita ini. lagian akhirnya kita sama2 sepakat bahwa foto2 yg layak tampil dan tepat sasaran yang memang akan diposting kan, jadi ya sudahlah tenang kan hati dinginkan kepala, sama2 kita berforum dengan sehat kay:


Ok mas, I will clear it now


----------



## daroe_909

bharadya said:


> ^^ Hahaha, aku juga pernah ngalamin yg sama. Ditanyain satpam. Akhirnya diizinin ambil foto tapi gak boleh dipublikasiin. Cuma buat dokumentasi pribadi.


Lha gue lebih parah..sampai ditahan di pos srikiti n diinterogasi segala ..waktu itu h-2 opening Samarinda Square...untung nya ketemu store manager nya yg msh inget gue ..dilepas deh akhirnya *kayak tahanan aja*


----------



## Andre_theRising

daroe_909 said:


> Lha gue lebih parah..sampai ditahan di pos srikiti n diinterogasi segala ..waktu itu h-2 opening Samarinda Square...untung nya ketemu store manager nya yg msh inget gue ..dilepas deh akhirnya *kayak tahanan aja*


Kemaren di Nusantara sempat ada thread Kawasan Industri, langsung saya komunikasikan ke TS nanti kemungkinan foto2nya banyakan candid dan low quality smua karena memang peraturan di Kawasan Industri sifatnya terbatas, apalagi Kawasan Berikat...mengambil foto itu dilarang, takutnya gara2 ngambil foto bagus buat SSC ntar berurusan ama Polisi pula.. Akhirnya thread-ny sudah tidak ada sekarang

Foto2 Bandara Kuala Namu yang beredar....Sekuriti di sana sudah kena peringatan dari Direksi AP gara2 banyak foto yang beredar di dunia maya, kasian kan mereka sbenarnya para petugas bergaji relatif kecil tapi kena marah gara2 orang-orang yang datang ngambil foto.. 



rahul medan said:


> aku sebulan yg lalu minta izin masuk. Di kasih dgn banyak persyaratan, salah satunya gk boleh dipotret. Info dr securitynya ada bbrp org yg udah dipecat dr proyek tsb coz mempublikasikan di internet. Dikasih pilihan lagi mau ke runway atau terminal. Akhirnya aku malas masuk, cuma ngobrol2 dgn securitynya aj yg kebetulan ramah coz gk tenang aj klo harus tinggalin KTP segala.
> Pengawasannya emank ekstra bgt, ttp warga sekitar lumayan bebas masuk loh.
> 
> saat kutanyakan kenapa udah banyak bgt malah org yg berfoto2 di KNIA dan dipublish ke net dia menjawab itu yg membuat atasan2nya marah ke security :lol:


----------



## Wicak_15

Bang mod, sebaiknya thread: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=93898591 
Digabungkan saja dengan thread: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=256857 
Karena ini masih satu kompleks sama takutnya thread yg pertama gak banyak yg ngisi. 


Thanks


----------



## endar

Mod ada yang aneh

*forumer ini yang datang darimana dan entah siapa*
(_diliat postingan dia semua bebahasa asing dan belum pernah muncul ditread Indonesia manapun_)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=990355

*tiba2 posting*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=93931054&postcount=2457

*di thread*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1443327&page=123

:weird:

thanks momod


----------



## David-80

^^ robot account untuk spamming seperti nya.... 

Cheers


----------



## hildalexander

David-80 said:


> ^^ robot account untuk spamming seperti nya....
> 
> Cheers


Mod, where have you been? We miz you :colgate:


----------



## David-80

^^silent reader aja, monitoring, moving threads and smiling at many posts here. 

Cheers


----------



## r e i z a

Mau tanya. Jika post di thread sudah 1000+ maka akan dibuatkan thread baru, tapi yang di Construction and Development kalau sdh 1000+ kok ada yg buat baru, ada juga yang diterusin?


----------



## David-80

r e i z a said:


> Mau tanya. Jika post di thread sudah 1000+ maka akan dibuatkan thread baru, tapi yang di Construction and Development kalau sdh 1000+ kok ada yg buat baru, ada juga yang diterusin?


seharusnya project and dev tidak harus dibikin thread lanjutan, kalau ada yang buat baru silahkan hubungi kami untuk kami gabung thread nya dengan yang lama

Cheers


----------



## Namewee

Maaf ngeganggu Mod 

thread ini
Lapan - Indonesian Institute of Aeronautics and Space

Mohon diubah judulnya menjadi
LAPAN - Indonesian Institute of Aeronautics and Space

thanks :cheers:


----------



## yudibali2008

David-80 said:


> ^^silent reader aja, monitoring, moving threads and smiling at many posts here.
> 
> Cheers




Mantab mod kay:

ta kira momod pada kemana gitu....akhir2 ini SSCI memang berwarna sekali postingannya


----------



## hildalexander

Mod... requestku blom di gabung ya?


----------



## netsurfe

David-80 said:


> ^^silent reader aja, monitoring, moving threads and smiling at many posts here.
> 
> Cheers


Good that u can keep your sense of humour ......
Gw tambah males banget liat penurunan kualitas SSCI.


----------



## hildalexander

^^ :colgate: maksudnya "penurunan" ya


----------



## vindoarga

mod, user ini dari kemarin tanya hal yg sama mulu, padahal sudah dijawab :?
sekarang malah buat thread tentang hal yg sama :? http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1536729


----------



## paradyto

Dear *Davids*,

Mohon bantuannya untuk arsipkan thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1434414&page=51 sudah 1000+ , lanjutannya sudah dibuatkan.

terima kasih banyak,

cheers


----------



## kalimantanku

momod tolong arsipkan thread ini :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=674662&page=51

lanjutan nya akan dibuat hari ini...insyaallah...

thanks


----------



## paradyto

Dear *David* and *Blue*,

Mohon arsip thread ini Sriwijaya FC [1], thread lanjutannya sudah dibuatkan atas seijin TS, *Balaputradewa*

Terima kasih banyak,
cheers


----------



## rahul medan

mod tolong perhatikan thread ini:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1524091&page=5

ada seorang newbee yg berusaha menjatuhkan proyek ini
curiga aj klo dia pesaing bisnis, joint ke SSCI kok cuma posting dimari doank

thx


----------



## TFM1

mod minta tolong judul thread ini diganti
jadi *30 fl x 3 tower*, sudah dapat konfirmai dari pengembangnya via koran...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1535950&page=2

thanks ya mod...


----------



## Namewee

Maaf mod kalau mengganggu 

Mohon pertolongannya untuk memindahkan thread dibawah ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1531712 Ke Sub Forum Nusantara. 

thx mod 

Cheers


----------



## TFM1

maaf mod, sepertinya ada kesalahan kecil pada judul thread ini
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1535950
seharusnya "30 fl x 3 tower", bukan "30 fl + 3 tower"

maaf ya mod merepotkan untuk hal2 sepele... thanks...


----------



## Sizter85

Mods. Just abit curious, kapan keputusan ttg perencanaan pendirian Sub session "Airports and Aviation" di SSCI selesai dikaji, Terima kasih


----------



## David-80

Sizter85 said:


> Mods. Just abit curious, kapan keputusan ttg perencanaan pendirian Sub session "Airports and Aviation" di SSCI selesai dikaji, Terima kasih


abis lebaran ya, lagi nunggu approval aja kok, aviation sama railway/highway

Cheers


----------



## Sizter85

Baik, Thanks Mod.


----------



## rahul medan

mod tolong thread ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=94290521#post94290521 (C&D) di close aja coz thread yg sama sudah ada di greater medan

thx


----------



## vankovic

laporan,, pak momod ada yang posting gajelas dimari http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1539002 kayaknya lagi promo tapi pake bahasa asing.. tx


----------



## v-sun

mods tolong tutup saja trit ini
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1540575

thanks.


----------



## Sizter85

Mod, mohon diarsipkan thread berikut, Thx

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1517810


----------



## 1lh4m5

om momod mohon ganti judul trhead ini

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1416008

Dari
*J A T I N A N G O R | Pinewood Apartment | 2 towers |@ 23 floors + 2 basements*

menjadi

*J A T I N A N G O R | Pinewood Apartment | 2 towers |@ 23 floors + 2 basements | Jatos Extension
*
Terimakasih


----------



## hildalexander

Dear Mods

please relocate 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1541385

and 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1541372

to Depok P n D

thanx in advance


----------



## David-80

^^ tidak bisa kami merge karena kedua nya proyek yang berbeda dan dua proyek itu bagian dari greater jakarta, jadi lokasi nya sudah benar disitu dan dipisah dari thread depok PnD

Cheers


----------



## hildalexander

Mod, kalo demikian ada banyak proyek di Bogor, Tangsel, Bekasi, Tangerang yang harus memisahkan diri dong... 

Kasus Saladdin Square Apartemen, itu satu proyek dengan ruko-ruko yang udah jadi yg diposting sebelumnya sama forumer lain di Depok P n D... 

Tapi, okelah kalo memang demikian rules-nya. I follow you. Thanx


----------



## Namewee

^^
Bukankah lebih bagus kalau dibuatkan threadnya bila memang proyek-proyek tersebut HR dan proyek infrastruktur yang massive?
Sorry kalau sok tahu


----------



## TFM1

^^ setuju sama atas saya...


----------



## 1lh4m5

om momod tolong ganti judul thread ini

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1531988

dari
*
B A N D U N G | Ibis Braga Indah Hotel | 15 Floors*

menjadi

*B A N D U N G | Ibis Styles Braga Hotel | 15 Floors + 2 basements*

thanks mod :cheers:


----------



## CrazyForID

request to change

*PEKANBARU | Bandar Serai Riau Town Square | Mixed-Use Development | 16 fl + several lowrise buildings | U/C *

to

*PEKANBARU | Riau Town Square | Mixed-Use Superblocks | 17 fl + 20 fl | U/C*


----------



## David-80

update on aviation forum, the forum will get online on tuesday 

Cheers


----------



## netsurfe

^^
Oh ya?? Cool, berita bagus nih ... 
Thanks *mod*.


----------



## jonathanterbang

mod user ini : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=996752 membuat ulah di SSC.
trimakasi mod.


----------



## David-80

the kloningan is back,..tolong ga usah ditanggapin ya.

Cheers


----------



## Sizter85

Ga sabar nunggu hari Selasa... Thanks Mod :cheers:


----------



## Ocean One

Sorry dah ketemu thread yg di cari, so edit lg.. :cheers:


----------



## joeylen

Bang Mod,minta tolong archive kan thread samarinda the capital of east kalimantan?coz udah nyampe postingan se-ribuan.terimakasih.


----------



## Sizter85

^^

Dibuat dulu thread lanjutannya baru request ke Moderator tolong diarsipkan thread lamanya, thread baru blom dibuat, sdh minta thread lama yg seribu postingan diarsipkan.. terus bila sdh diarsipkan.. forumers SMD lainnya mau posting ttg seputar kota SMD kemana ???hno:

Dan tolong bila request arsip thread disertakan link thread yg akan diarsipkan juga, guna mempermudah kinerja para Moderators, Thx.


----------



## laba-laba

OOT ntuk pengguna MULTIPLY.com



> Hello. Stefan here, writing you from Multiply HQ in Jakarta, Indonesia.
> 
> As most of you are probably aware, Multiply's mission has evolved over the past year and a half to become the biggest and most beloved ecommerce marketplace in two very exciting markets, Indonesia and the Philippines. As our focus has shifted, we have reviewed all of our operations, and made some decisions that will affect everyone here.
> 
> From December 1st, we will unfortunately no longer be able to support Multiply in its current form - notably we will be removing the social networking and content sharing part of Multiply (photos, videos, blogs, social messaging, etc.). We have decided to discontinue providing and hosting these services, as we have concluded that other Internet sites who are committed to social networking services will do a better job serving you than we can.
> For our existing users of social networking features, we will be providing easy ways for you to either download your stuff (photos, blogs, content, etc), or migrate it to other online services. We'll announce the precise details shortly. It will be your choice whether to download, migrate or just let your content lapse (and get deleted).
> For our existing ecommerce users (both buyers and sellers) in Indonesia and the Philippines, there will be no action required.
> Regarding any existing Multiply Premium subscriptions we will refund any unused balance, and apologize for any inconvenience this will cause. Please contact customer service to request a refund. Note that this is for Multiply Premium, not the ecommerce related Multiply Trust product.
> 
> 
> I am aware of how disruptive this news may be, and understand the disappointment that it may cause. Ultimately this was a business decision, critical to our to success moving forward. Instead, we are excited to pursue our own mission to give the 350 million consumers in Indonesia and the Philippines a great way to buy and sell items online. Our singular focus now is for Multiply to retain its status as a vibrant e-commerce destination in Southeast Asia in the years ahead.
> 
> I suspect that many of you will not like this news, and am sorry to have to deliver it now. I hope that you will be able to understand the reasons for our decision and thank you for being a part of the Multiply community over the past eight years.
> 
> Stef


source www.multiply.com


----------



## laba-laba

joeylen said:


> Bang Mod,minta tolong archive kan thread samarinda the capital of east kalimantan?coz udah nyampe postingan se-ribuan.terimakasih.


Thread Sticky kah ? kalo tuh ndak perlu di ganti baru


----------



## boxcity

Sebelumnya minta maaf merepotkan om momod.
Saya minta tolong minta ganti judul thread ini
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1542738

Dari:
*Banjarbaru-Martapura - Cityscape, Tourism, Culture, Nature, Culinary (South Kalimantan)*

Menjadi:
*Banjarbaru - Martapura | Kalimantan Selatan*

Terimakasih om Mod


----------



## joeylen

Sizter:Thanks jeng siz pemberitahuannya.sangat saya hargai pemberitahuannya atas ketidak pahaman saya.trit barunya sedang di buat kok.
Laba-laba:yang di trit nusantara bang laba-laba.gak sticky kok.trit pengganti lagi di buat.


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

David-80 said:


> the kloningan is back,..tolong ga usah ditanggapin ya.
> 
> Cheers


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=94744476&postcount=18572

^^ Monggo disapu Momod.... hno:


----------



## DanangSuthoWijoyo

member baru yang wajib di awasi mod...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=997443


----------



## paradyto

Nugroho Pabelan said:


> Paradyto cs ? pasti gak jawab dengan alasan "kami tidak terpancing" padahal aslinya takut kalah dan dalam hati sakit ngakuin kalah dari Solo.
> 
> INI GEDUNG DI SOLO !!
> Solo Paragon 25 lantai, Aston Solo Center Point 22 lantai, RS UNS 17 lantai, 4 tower RS 25 lantai, Techno Park 20 lantai, Hotel Semesta 17 lantai, 2 Hotel Fave 15 lantai, Hotel Grand Solo 18 lantai, Hotel Four Points 32 lantai, Hotel Harris 22 lantai, Hotel Santika 14 lantai, Hotel Holiday Inn 13 lantai, Kusuma Mulia Apartemen 25 lantai, Park Mall.





Nugroho Pabelan said:


> Pekanbaru malu maluin ibu kota banci bodoh kalah dari Solo. Hahahaha mana sesumbar Rilham cs ? pasti gak jawab dengan alasan "kami tidak terpancing" padahal aslinya takut kalah dan dalam hati sakit ngakuin kalah dari Solo.
> 
> INI GEDUNG DI SOLO !!
> Solo Paragon 25 lantai, Aston Solo Center Point 22 lantai, RS UNS 17 lantai, 4 tower RS 25 lantai, Techno Park 20 lantai, Hotel Semesta 17 lantai, 2 Hotel Fave 15 lantai, Hotel Grand Solo 18 lantai, Hotel Four Points 32 lantai, Hotel Harris 22 lantai, Hotel Santika 14 lantai, Hotel Holiday Inn 13 lantai, Kusuma Mulia Apartemen 25 lantai, Park Mall.


Mod, mohon disapu... ada kotoran sedikit di thread ini: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=518447&page=336 dan http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=94746278#post94746278

terima kasih banyak,
cheers


----------



## David-80

inilah kenapa saya kalau kemana mana bawa ipad...bukan gaya2an tapi biar gampang ngeban monyet satu itu...hno:


Cheers


----------



## paradyto

David-80 said:


> inilah kenapa saya kalau kemana mana bawa ipad...bukan gaya2an tapi biar gampang ngeban monyet satu itu...hno:
> 
> 
> Cheers


he he he sip, thanx ya Davidkay:

cheers


----------



## urix99

itu loh mod,misalnya kota A sudah dibuat,terus ada lagi thread tentang streetcape kota A dibuat,terus ada lagi thread tentang skyline kota A dibuat,terus misalnya ada lagi thread tentang rumah ibadah kota A dibuat,semuanya itu misalnya dalam subforum pictures of indonesia.


----------



## netsurfe

David-80 said:


> aviation forum is up, thanks Jan for helping us, creating and moving the threads to the sub forum :cheers:
> 
> Cheers


Cool .... congratz to all of us :cheers:


----------



## paradyto

thank you *David-80*kay:


----------



## hildalexander

Mod, ini page di tret http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1489024&page=47 lucu kagak, konyol iya :lol:


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

hildalexander said:


> Mod, ini page di tret http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1489024&page=47 lucu kagak, konyol iya :lol:


:lol: :hilarious HAHAHA..... Obat Ngantuk Mam!! :laugh:


----------



## Namewee

Maaf mod minta tolong lagi

Thread ini

digabung ke sini

Thanks mod 

Cheers


----------



## damarsinyo

hildalexander said:


> Mod, ini page di tret http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1489024&page=47 lucu kagak, konyol iya :lol:


 ^^baru tau aku kalo ada banyolan ini... :hilarious:lol:


----------



## ananto hermawan

Mod David, sebelumnya banyak2 merepotkan. Saya boleh usul tidak Thread General Construction and Development, semua judul thread di ganti, biar selaras dan lebih rapi begitu. Karena di thread General Construction and Development, boleh dikatakan morat-marit judulnya, dan sepi sekali yg posting di sini, mungkin jadi judulnya yg kurang menarik kali ya hehe  (maaf)

Misalnya:

CIKAPALI | Cikampek - Palimanan Toll Road | West Java | 116 Km
_jadi:_
WEST JAVA | Cikampek - Palimanan Toll Road - 116 Km

Nusa Dua - Ngurah Rai - Benoa Toll Road | Bali | 12 Km
_Jadi:_
BALI ISLAND| Nusa Dua - Ngurah Rai - Benoa Toll Road - 12 Km

BSB - The New Airport of Samarinda
_Jadi:_
SAMARINDA | Bandara Samarinda Baru (BSB) - The New Airport

Trans Java Tollway - Project and News
_Jadi:_
JAVA ISLAND | Trans Java Tollway – Project and News

dll..

Suwun


----------



## laba-laba

Om, mintak di arsipkan

Foto-Foto yang tidak berasa di Indonesia Part 3 

udah diganti dengan 
Foto-Foto yang tidak berasa di Indonesia Part 4


----------



## mtsbjm1

om Moderator tolong thread ini DIBUNUH :mad2: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1545057.

#please

:cheers2:


----------



## David-80

bro ananto, saya udah dapet pm nya nanti akan saya edit, karena saya masih belum pake pc saya dan jumlahnya yang cukup banyak jadi lebih enak kalau pake pc, jadi sabar bentar yah. 

all request done

Cheers


----------



## mtsbjm1

David-80 said:


> bro ananto, saya udah dapet pm nya nanti akan saya edit, karena saya masih belum pake pc saya dan jumlahnya yang cukup banyak jadi lebih enak kalau pake pc, jadi sabar bentar yah.
> 
> all request done
> 
> Cheers


makasih amang Moderator .

#doneright

:cheers2:


----------



## mtsbjm1

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1545110 <
^^ Thread yg lebih aneh lagi nih :bash:. ketemu di 'Greater Jakarta' :yes:

#weirdthreads

:cheers2:


----------



## ananto hermawan

Thanks mod David


----------



## inBaliTimur

Sorry sedikit bertanya ke momod/senior disini, apa bikin thread baru itu butuh approval dari momod sebelum atau setelah kita membuat threadnya atau tidak memerlukan approval? Kalo ada syaratnya, apa saja syaratnya? Ane baru buka thread, tetapi ane biarin selama 3 jam ternyata threadnya ga laku, ga kaya user yang lain..............

Thread ane yang jadi bahan pertanyaan: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1545091

Semoga jawaban agan menjadi masukan untuk ane yang masih belajar membuat thread yang lebih berkualitas


----------



## laba-laba

Inbalitimur, sabar aja... pasti rame.. kalo gak rame bisa diupdate gambar yg bagus2..

Oh ya saran nih kata "ane dan "agan kalau bisa di hindarkan penggunaanya di forum ini... thanks


----------



## inBaliTimur

*Apology for Kaskus language*



laba-laba said:


> Inbalitimur, sabar aja... pasti rame.. kalo gak rame bisa diupdate gambar yg bagus2..
> 
> Oh ya saran nih kata "ane dan "agan kalau bisa di hindarkan penggunaanya di forum ini... thanks


Trims bli laba-laba atas sarannya

Dan atas saran di atas, bagi anggota Skyscrapercity lain yang mungkin terbiasa membaca dan menulis dengan bahasa Kaskus atau memiliki akun Kaskus sebelumnya, tolong, baca apa yang dikatakan bli laba-laba. Terima kasih.


----------



## Ocean One

hildalexander said:


> Mod, ini page di tret http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1489024&page=47 lucu kagak, konyol iya :lol:


Aduh mam, perutku sampai sakit neh baca koment2 di halaman thread neh.
Benar2 koyol dah ah... :bash: :lol: hno: :nuts:


----------



## paradyto

laba-laba said:


> Inbalitimur, sabar aja... pasti rame.. kalo gak rame bisa diupdate gambar yg bagus2..
> 
> Oh ya saran nih kata "ane dan "agan kalau bisa di hindarkan penggunaanya di forum ini... thanks


^^Gw setuju banget Bang!kay: nggak tahu juga, rasanya kalau ada yang pakai kata-kata itu, rasa kurang suka dan bukan pada tempatnya, alias salah forum

cheers


----------



## hildalexander

Mod, ada yg jualan nih....


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=999328


----------



## urix99

kenapa lagi saya kacau,tentu aku tidak mau di katain macam2,ok memang sebaiknya aku diam n tak banyak posting something yg kalian tidak suka. -fin-


----------



## David-80

^^ lha komen itu terjadi kan karena postingan bro urix yang di anggap tidak sesuai judul thread?

Gini lo bro urix, maksud teman2 itu baik, supaya postingan di thread itu sesuai judul dan tidak asal2an saja, tapi anda malah menanggapi nya secara negatif...


Cheers


----------



## urix99

ya sudah,untuk thread2 yg gak tentu kriteria yg disukai forumer lain aku cukup say 'wow" aja dipostingan2 selanjutnya


----------



## David-80

^^ bukan tidak disuka forumer lain bro urix, tapi *posting yang sesuai judul*, 

ayo lah belajar untuk menerima kritikan, kita sama2 belajar disini.

Cheers


----------



## Ocean One

--- D e l e t e d ---


----------



## TFM1

^^ saya usia 21 tahun, istri 1, anak 1, rumah 1, dan 1 akun di SSC... :lol:


----------



## acull

kalo akun *TradesFromMakassar* itu punya sapa daeng??


----------



## endar

om mod, mohon maaf tread ini dibuka


sudah banyak berita2 baru yang menyebutkan siap bangun.
kay:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1500402

makasih om mod
:master:

PS: sudah dapat konfirm sama TS dan forumer bandung

maaf mod tambahan hapus tread ini, mohon maaf, human error, maaf 1000X maaf. hehe

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=95102716#post95102716


----------



## Namewee

Usul nih mod, Gimana kalau bikin thread khusus untuk ngobrol sesama forumer skyscrapercity. Biar bisa lebih dekat dan bisa sharing hal-hal yang lebih umum gitu. Kalau itu dilakukan di thread2 yang sudah ada sekarang kan kesannya jadi OOT


----------



## balikpapan

Ocean One said:


> Satu aja pertanyaan buat mas urix99 >>> umur berapa sekarang bro??? please be honest :cheers:


Excuse me????????? It is a weird question that I ever noticed in this forum.


----------



## 1lh4m5

om mod
tolong ganti judul trhead ini
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=90358809#post90358809

dari

*B A N D U N G | **** Suites Apartment | 2 Tower | 14 Floors | 13 Floors *

menjadi

*
B A N D U N G | **** Suites Apartment | 2 Tower | 17 Floors | 16 Floors + 3 basements*

thanks om mod. :cheers:


----------



## DanangSuthoWijoyo

balikpapan said:


> Excuse me????????? It is a weird question that I ever noticed in this forum.


kalau soal umur sensitif ya brow??:lol::lol:


----------



## Ocean One

--- D e l e t e d ---


----------



## urix99

@ocean one ah terserah anda mau beranggapan apa saja tentang aku,lagian kt tak ada berkepentingan disini. Yuhuuuu selamat malam all.


----------



## Ocean One

--- D e l e t e d ---


----------



## balikpapan

Ocean One said:


> Mungkin menurut anda pertanyaan saya sangat sepele, tapi dari sisi physiology, anda bisa mendapat sesuatu hasil untuk menganalisa seseorang untuk mungkin bisa memahami dan memakluminya.
> Juga terhadap reaksi anda.. :cheers:


Skrg sy mau nanya, kalau urix99 berumur 30 tahun kenapa? Dan kalau berumur 15 tahun kenapa? Apakah secara physicology umur 30 tahun menjamin tdk akan berkelakuan kacau atau oot? Dan apa kalau berumur 15 tahun kalian akan memakluminya?

I will show you thousands samples brp banyak forumer disini yg dianggap sdh dewasa ttp banyak yg oot n kacau dlm berposting but you guys don't react like you react to urix. 

It is me a sample n banyak puluhan forumer disini dgn ribuan posting oot in this ssc.

Urix99.. Sy tdk berusaha membela anda dlm hal ini, but knp hal2 begini jd highlighted bahkan sampai nanya2 umur itu justru sama sekali tdk mencerminkan yg bertanya adlh forumer yg dewasa dlm bersikap dan berprilaku mnrt saya. 

Urix99, everybody makes a mistake here, no worries bro.


----------



## Ocean One

--- D e l e t e d ---


----------



## David-80

^^ stop it you guys, finish it at PM

Cheers


----------



## Mehome

Seleseiin lewat PM ajalah guys.. Bener itu kata om momod


----------



## paradyto

Dear *David* and *Blue*,

Mohon arsipkan thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1492014&page=52, sudah 1000+ post. Dan thread lanjutannya sudah dibuatkan.

terima kasih banyak,

cheers


----------



## jonix4

om momod ada yg masang jebakan nih

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1376411&page=49


----------



## TFM1

rahul medan said:


> mod kalau bisa thread ini di sticky saja, forumer2 di thread tsb juga pada setuju
> thx mod
> 
> Which city will be the rising skyscraper star in the next 5-10 years in Indonesia? | 2.0


setuju juga mod.... kay:


----------



## Sizter85

Mod postingan begini termasuk dalam ranah personal attack tidak seh ??

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=95851573&postcount=551

dan masih banyak postingan serupa di thread dan halaman tsb !


----------



## rahul medan

^^
:lol: isi thread itu berpage-page banyak personal attack ya.. perebutan yg ter..ter..ter :nuts:


----------



## Sizter85

Dan tolong tindak saya juga jika saya dirasa keluar track, terima kasih mod :cheers:


----------



## David-80

sizter tolong besok lagi tidak usah ditanggapi ya, ini final warning sebelum saya ambil tindakan keras. dan user elgibbor saya brig satu minggu.

Cheers


----------



## Sizter85

Baik maaf, dan Terima kasih :cheers:


----------



## yudibali2008

rahul medan said:


> ^^
> :lol: isi thread itu berpage-page banyak personal attack ya.. perebutan yg ter..ter..ter :nuts:



saya yakin, forumer elgibor itu adalah kloningan dari seseorang forumer smd, gaya bahasanya hancur, nggak bisa dimengerti sama sekali, dari dulu saya sdh notice ada yg nggak benar memang....

trims mod david80...kl jg warning nggak mempan perlu diberikan pelajaran.


----------



## dira

^^
udahlah bro, orangnya sudah di brig sama momod juga, gak perlu lah menuduh seseorang itu klonengan atau bukan tanpa bukti yang jelas kan.. toh yang tau kan hanya om momod juga. mari kita berdiskusi yang baik dan benar


----------



## Namewee

btw om Moderator yang satu lagi kemana ya? kok jarang nampak


----------



## Van Koetai

Mod postingan ini termasuk merendahkan kota lain tidak?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=95852152&postcount=577

Thanks Mod :cheers:


----------



## David-80

^^ thanks saya sudah infract yang bersangkutan

Cheers


----------



## wason32

bang momod postingan ini terkesan merendahkan kota lain ndak mod? kalau iya mohon kebijaksanaanya biar ndak berkembang terus dengan koment yang selalu merendahkan kota lain... http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=95852152&postcount=577
terima kasih bang momod,, mohon maaf kalau ada kekeliruan,


----------



## Namewee

^^ anda repost bro. Sebelumnya juga sudah ada yang menanyakan 




Van Koetai said:


> Mod postingan ini termasuk merendahkan kota lain tidak?
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=95852152&postcount=577
> 
> Thanks Mod :cheers:


----------



## TFM1

^^ maaf mod, kasus seperti diatas sejauh pengamatan saya (setiap hari buka thread Baikpapan) beberapa kali saya temukan dari postingan2 salah seorang oknum di thread balikpapan...

mohon diperingatkan... :cheers1:


----------



## David-80

^^ iya tenang aja, saya tidak perduli forumer tersebut pernah ketemu saya di real life atau belum, di forum ini semua sama, tidak ada yang beda.

jika ada oknum yang di rasa memancing/menyulut city versus city silahkan PM saya, nanti akan saya investigasi dan beri warning keras.

Cheers


----------



## Sizter85

^^Saya putus asa ttg forumer tsb, sdh berkali-kali diberi warning pun tdk akan merubah style berpostingnya, yang memiliki tipikal blak-blakan dan ada unsur rivalitasnya IMO hno:hno: di thread Sepinggan pun sering bgtu tetapi saya selalu kembalikan diskusi ke track semula, tetapi di lain sisi kontribusi updatenya juga sangat bagus ketimbang forumers lainnya beliau sangat aktif.


----------



## TFM1

^^ pelanggaran tetap pelanggaran sist... walaupun kontribusinya banyak... 
kalau udah kayak gini kondisinya, saya rasa sangat wajar jika forumer kota sebelah jadi marah, dan melakukan counter attack. karena memang kata2nya sangat nyelekit dan dilakukan berkali2...

saya hanya berharap semoga forumer sebelah bisa dewasa menanggapi kelakuan ke kanak2an dari si oknum ini...

kembali lagi saya menemukan hal serupa di thread baru ini
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=95856237&highlight=#post95856237

pelakunya ada dua oknum... hno:


----------



## TFM1

mod tolong thread ini lantainya diganti menjadi
35 fl x 3 tower
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=93976263#post93976263

karena render dan penjelasan teknis sudah keluar dari bro OPTX

thanks mod


----------



## hildalexander

TFM1 said:


> ^^ pelanggaran tetap pelanggaran sist... walaupun kontribusinya banyak...
> kalau udah kayak gini kondisinya, saya rasa sangat wajar jika forumer kota sebelah jadi marah, dan melakukan counter attack. karena memang kata2nya sangat nyelekit dan dilakukan berkali2...
> 
> saya hanya berharap semoga forumer sebelah bisa dewasa menanggapi kelakuan ke kanak2an dari si oknum ini...
> 
> kembali lagi saya menemukan hal serupa di thread baru ini
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=95856237&highlight=#post95856237
> 
> pelakunya ada dua oknum... hno:


dua "oknum"? siapa yg dimaksud ya.... ada banyak "oknum" di tret ini, ada saya juga lho... :cheers:


----------



## TFM1

saya rasa yg ini mam,,, :cheers1:


drifany said:


> Kotaku Balikpapan, pelan pelan dong perkembangannya, *kasian nah kota kota nah di kaltim... Terus ketinggalan...*





balikpapan said:


> *In their dreams kali brow bisa mengejar ketertinggalannya*...
> 
> Langka terjadi ya di Indonesia... DATI II bukan cuman lebih maju dari DATI I nya,,, tapi JAUH LEBIH MAJU...


----------



## hildalexander

^^ clear .... biar momod yang menentukan :cheers:


----------



## TFM1

^^ oke deh mam... semoga semua bisa beres... :cheers1:


----------



## David-80

setelah saya evaluasi, user balikpapan saya banned selama 2 bulan, ini merupakan ban temporary terakhir untuk yang bersangkutan, setelah itu saya akan memberikan permanent ban, jika yang bersangkutan tetap trolling,

Cheers


----------



## saleko

Dear Mod, ada trit nyasar
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1550551


----------



## Namewee

David-80 said:


> setelah saya evaluasi, user balikpapan saya banned selama 2 bulan, ini merupakan ban temporary terakhir untuk yang bersangkutan, setelah itu saya akan memberikan permanent ban, jika yang bersangkutan tetap trolling,
> 
> Cheers


Mantap mod kay:

Semoga kedepannya tidak ada lagi perang urat saraf antara forumer Samarinda dan Balikpapan


----------



## yudibali2008

Mods, tolong di ubah judul thread berikut ini :


[BALIKPAPAN] PENTACITY & PENTAPOLIS | Balikpapan Superblock | Mall + Apartment | U/C

menjadi :

*[BALIKPAPAN] PENTACITY & PENTAPOLIS | Balikpapan Superblock | Mall + Apartments | 14 Floors | U/C*


Terima kasih Mods.


----------



## kalimantanku

David-80 said:


> setelah saya evaluasi, user balikpapan saya banned selama 2 bulan, ini merupakan ban temporary terakhir untuk yang bersangkutan, setelah itu saya akan memberikan permanent ban, jika yang bersangkutan tetap trolling,
> 
> Cheers


thanks mod atas ketegasan nya....:cheers:

semoga ini menjadi pelajaran buat kita semua....


----------



## drifany

TFM1 said:


> saya rasa yg ini mam,,, :cheers1:


trims bro TFM1 sudah membuka thread Balikpapan setiap harinya.
postingan saya tidak bermaksud untuk merendahkan kota2 lain di kaltim. saya malah menginginkan kota2 lain dikaltim utk mengikuti dengan cepat pertumbuhan balikpapan.
jika memang saya menyudutkan kota tertentu, saya dengan senang hati di brig. karena saya paham SSCI dibaca seluruh indonesia dan dunia.


----------



## TFM1

^^ sama-sama bro... saya juga berterimakasih bro drifany sudah sering mengunjungi thread2 makassar dan ikut komen disana...

saya yakin niat bro drifany baik, namun menurut saya kurang tepat dalam pengaplikasiannya... :cheers1:


----------



## eurico

David-80 said:


> ^^ iya tenang aja, saya tidak perduli forumer tersebut pernah ketemu saya di real life atau belum, di forum ini semua sama, tidak ada yang beda.
> 
> jika ada oknum yang di rasa memancing/menyulut city versus city silahkan PM saya, nanti akan saya investigasi dan beri warning keras.
> 
> Cheers


noted


----------



## bharadya

David-80 said:


> ^^ iya tenang aja, saya tidak perduli forumer tersebut pernah ketemu saya di real life atau belum, di forum ini semua sama, tidak ada yang beda.
> 
> jika ada oknum yang di rasa memancing/menyulut city versus city silahkan PM saya, nanti akan saya investigasi dan beri warning keras.
> 
> Cheers


^^ "Rule is RULE!" ya, mas? 




eurico said:


> noted


^^ Nah, lho, pak, kudu hati-hati sekarang!


----------



## mtsbjm1

David-80 said:


> setelah saya evaluasi, user balikpapan saya banned selama 2 bulan, ini merupakan ban temporary terakhir untuk yang bersangkutan, setelah itu saya akan memberikan permanent ban, jika yang bersangkutan tetap trolling,
> 
> Cheers


MANTAP :banana::banana:kay:kay: telah memberi sanksi jelas kepada user Balikpapan. semoga ga kisah songong / sombong tuh user, makanya saya beserta SSCI Banjarmasin jarang posting di trit Balikpapan (yg kota bukan user :bash.

itu saja yah mod. Terima Kasoh atas ketegasannya .

:cheers2:


----------



## urix99

gak boleh ya ngerendahin kota lain,kalau meninggikan boleh ya?,terus ya thread2 yg rentan merendahkan kota lainnya itu bagaimana mod,model begini '' which the city bla bla bla''
terus ada yg komen kayaknya kota A susah dikejar bla bla bla ,seingat aku banyak yg komen begitu forumer,yg lebih banyak sih yg positifnya begini ''wow kota A bla bla keren''.biasanya komen positif begitu gak ada masalah. 
Kalau menurut aku sih komentar2 nyentil2 dikit gak apa2 lah,cagub ja nyentil2 dikit kemaren enjoy2 ja.
#mohon maaf ya mas moderator,sekedar berbagi unek2 u/ masnya.


----------



## mtsbjm1

kalimantanku said:


> thanks mod atas ketegasan nya....:cheers:
> 
> semoga ini menjadi pelajaran buat kita semua....


Satu Hati kita, Bang Kals dan semua forumer yg mampir di sini :grouphug: semoga terus tenteram forrum yang terpecaya ini kay:. 

#1HeartToYouAll

:cheers2:


----------



## mtsbjm1

TFM1 said:


> mod tolong thread ini lantainya diganti menjadi
> 35 fl x 3 tower
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=93976263#post93976263
> 
> karena render dan penjelasan teknis sudah keluar dari bro OPTX
> 
> thanks mod


mas TFM, ini revisi title supaya sedikit lebih rapi

dari

*MAKASSAR | Vida View Apartement | 35 floors x 3 tower| Approved*

menjadi 

*MAKASSAR | Vida View Apartement | 35 floors x 3 tower | Approved*

^^ yang di garis miring dikasih spasi gitu ya .

:cheers2:


----------



## hildalexander

^^ kalao mau pake Bahasa: *Apartemen*, kalo mau pake english: *Apartment *


----------



## Sizter85

mtsbjm1 said:


> MANTAP :banana::banana:kay:kay: telah memberi sanksi jelas kepada user Balikpapan. semoga ga kisah songong / sombong tuh user, *makanya saya beserta SSCI Banjarmasin jarang posting di trit Balikpapan (yg kota bukan user :bash.*
> 
> itu saja yah mod. Terima Kasoh atas ketegasannya .
> 
> :cheers2:



^^

Selama ini yg saya lihat anda juga masih post ah di thread2 BPN :cheers:, Saya tdk suka dg statement anda *YG SAYA BOLD* yg berkesan memetakan malah menyulut api yg sudah mulai padam saja, oknum telah diganjar sangsi, sampai kapan akan terus dihakimi ?? 

*So case closed and enough !* dan tidak semua forumers BPP memiliki karakter serupa, jadi bila ingin mampir di thread2 BPP silahkan saja, kami welcome, dan bila tdk ingin mampir pun tidak mengapa, tidak ada kerugian berarti buat kami terima kasih !


----------



## David-80

Bagi forumer hildalexander yang komplain dengan kepimpinan saya di forum via PM, bisa langsung komplain ke Jan jika moderasi saya kurang sesuai dengan forum ini

Jika saya di rasa tidak adil. saya tidak keberatan untuk mundur dan turun dari jabatan saya, asalkan Jan yang menyuruh saya untuk turun,

saya dan bluesky tidak digaji atau menerima sepeser pun me moderasi forum ini, kami bekerja secara sukarela, dan jika memang Jan menanggapi komplain ibu hildalexander dan menyuruh saya untuk turun jabatan, saya bersedia.

Cheers


----------



## TFM1

^^ jujur saya masih puas dengan kepemimpinan mod David... lanjutkan mod...


----------



## hildalexander

David-80 said:


> Bagi forumer hildalexander yang *komplain dengan kepimpinan saya di forum via PM*, bisa langsung komplain ke Jan jika moderasi saya kurang sesuai dengan forum ini
> 
> Jika saya di rasa tidak adil. saya tidak keberatan untuk mundur dan turun dari jabatan saya, asalkan Jan yang menyuruh saya untuk turun,
> 
> saya dan bluesky tidak digaji atau menerima sepeser pun me moderasi forum ini, kami bekerja secara sukarela, dan jika memang Jan menanggapi komplain ibu hildalexander dan menyuruh saya untuk turun jabatan, saya bersedia.
> 
> Cheers


Saya tidak komplain atas kepemimpinan moderator Bapak David-80 dan Blue_Sky. yang saya pertanyakan adalah keputusan yang masih debatable. 

Dan saya tidak menyinggung mengenai jabatan atau apapun.

Mohon maaf kepada seluruh forumers yang telah membaca hal ini dan merasa tidak pantas.

terima kasih


----------



## Sizter85

Mod via PM, dilanjutkan via PM saja lah. Jadi dibaca yang lain kan hno: 

Sejauh ini kalau saya sh masih nyaman forum ini dibawah moderasi kalian berdua, :cheers:


----------



## David-80

tidak perlu lewat PM, biar semua forumer membaca kepimpinan saya mana yang di rasa tidak adil, ini bisa menjadi kritikan bagi saya dan blue_sky.

Jadi daripada hanya lewat pm dan puluhan text message yang masuk ke Hp saya, yang saya juga harus menjalani kehidupan real life saya, lebih baik di bahas saja disini.

Cheers


----------



## eurico

bharadya said:


> ^^ "Rule is RULE!" ya, mas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Nah, lho, pak, kudu hati-hati sekarang!


dari dulu udah hati2 kok, itu tadi emang sengaja saya quote karena ada yg pm saya dan bilang saya gak dibanned juga karena pernah ketemu momod, b*tch please....


----------



## mtsbjm1

Sizter85 said:


> ^^
> 
> Selama ini yg saya lihat anda juga masih post ah di thread2 BPN :cheers:, Saya tdk suka dg statement anda *YG SAYA BOLD* yg berkesan memetakan malah menyulut api yg sudah mulai padam saja, oknum telah diganjar sangsi, sampai kapan akan terus dihakimi ??
> 
> *So case closed and enough !* dan tidak semua forumers BPP memiliki karakter serupa, jadi bila ingin mampir di thread2 BPP silahkan saja, kami welcome, dan bila tdk ingin mampir pun tidak mengapa, tidak ada kerugian berarti buat kami terima kasih !


pertama saya Maaf dulu  karena yang Siz di Bold itu merupakan kesalahan yng cukup fatal :doh::bash::bash:. BTW, saya melihat di thread Balikpapan, meski ada yang sombong tapi ada juga yang rendah hati  sperti : Siz, Iwank, Flamable, drifanny.... who next... ??. mohon maaf ya Siz kay:.

#Apology

:cheers2:


----------



## Mehome

Saya dulu pernah malu bgt dimarahin om momod di depan umum, tapi setelah berkunjung
ke klinik tongfang, eh? Maksud saya, setelah mikir akhirnya saya memutuskan utk puasa
komentar biar forum jadi adem dulu. Dari sana saya belajar kalau ban itu ternyata banyak
manfaatnya. Tidak hanya bagi forum tapi juga bagi kita yang di-ban agar lebih terkontrol

Saya tersadarkan kalo ini forum milik banyak orang. Ga lucu kalo forum ini malah diacak-
acak oleh hanya karena 1 2 drama kehidupan. Saya banyak bgt panen ilmu di forum ini

Maaf, sekedar curhat :tongue2:


----------



## rahul medan

David-80 said:


> Bagi forumer hildalexander yang komplain dengan kepimpinan saya di forum via PM, bisa langsung komplain ke Jan jika moderasi saya kurang sesuai dengan forum ini
> 
> Jika saya di rasa tidak adil. saya tidak keberatan untuk mundur dan turun dari jabatan saya, asalkan Jan yang menyuruh saya untuk turun,
> 
> saya dan bluesky tidak digaji atau menerima sepeser pun me moderasi forum ini, kami bekerja secara sukarela, dan jika memang Jan menanggapi komplain ibu hildalexander dan menyuruh saya untuk turun jabatan, saya bersedia.
> 
> Cheers



plis mod tetap jadi moderator di Forum ini..
saya sangat nyaman dgn SSCI


----------



## damarsinyo

^^saya rasa di sini tidak ada yg menginginkan momod untuk turun jabatan, yg terjadi hanya lah salah paham saja, dan forumer yg bersangkutan juga sudah menjelaskan nya.
jadi tidak perlu di perdebatkan lagi :cheers1:



hildalexander said:


> *Saya tidak komplain atas kepemimpinan moderator Bapak David-80 dan Blue_Sky. yang saya pertanyakan adalah keputusan yang masih debatable. *
> 
> *Dan saya tidak menyinggung mengenai jabatan atau apapun.*
> 
> Mohon maaf kepada seluruh forumers yang telah membaca hal ini dan merasa tidak pantas.
> 
> terima kasih


done


----------



## mtsbjm1

maaf, mengganggu. Ketemu lagi nih promo2 di forum

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=95901785&postcount=19130

:cheers2:


----------



## eurico

selingan... ada yang jualan nih http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1003298


----------



## yudibali2008

Mods,

Ini bisa dikategorikan postingan trolling dan berpotensi dispute nggak?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=95910309&postcount=17549


----------



## Sweet

Salam SSC bang Moderator dan Teman-teman semua...

Atas nama pribadi dan saya yakin juga Teman-teman Forumer Samarinda, memohon maaf terhadap Forumer-forumer yang berkunjung ke Thread Bandara Samarinda Baru atas ketidaknyamanannya membaca posting-an yang terjadi di sana.
Yang pasti sejak dulu kami berkomitmen berusaha untuk selalu menciptakan suasana diskusi yang kondusif, namun kami juga hanya manusia biasa yang tentu memiliki kekurangan.

Semoga ini semua menjadi pelajaran bagi kita semua dan menjadi yang terakhir terjadi di SSCI.

Maju terus bang Moderator... untuk sebuah ketegasan dan rasa keadilan saya fikir seluruh Forumer akan selalu mendukung Anda.
Terimakasih Semua :cheers2:


----------



## TFM1

^^ saya percaya teman2 samarinda mencoba menjalankan komitmennya dengan sungguh2... saran saya untuk tmn2 samarinda dan kota2 lain...
1. jangan mudah terprovokasi
2. pake pepatah ini aja "anjing menggonggong kafilah berlalu"
3. dan anggap saja tukang provokasi itu adalah benar2 sebagai anj*ng, yg tidak perlu ditanggapi, kalau kita tanggapi kita sama aja kayak anj*ng...
4. jangan gampang iri, kalaupun ada daerah lain yg maju, maka seharusnya kita bahagia. karena itu bagian dari kemajuan indonesia
5. silahkan membanggakan daerahnya, namun tidak perlu merendahkan daerah lain. ini hanya akan menunjukkan betapa anda ssangat rendah.
5. keep positive aja terus... kay:


----------



## David-80

sekedar info, saya dituduh oleh saudara funkyskycrapercity sebagai komplotan balikpapan, oke saya jelaskan kenapa thread bsb saya tutup, thread tersebut konstruksi nya masih belum jelas, jika nanti BSB sudah confirm mulai konstruksi, thread tersebut akan saya re-open. 

kedua, thread tersebut terpaksa saya close untuk meredam trolling dari beberapa oknum yang terus menciptakan id kloningan setelah saya banned. 

dan jika pun kami di anggap kelompotan balikpapan oleh sdr funkyscrapercity, kenapa juga kami nge ban : balikpapan, senokio dan beberpa forumer bpp lain nya?

mulai sekarang setiap tuduhan yang di PM ke saya akan saya buka disini, supaya yang bersangkutan (sdr funkyscrapercity)bisa bertanggung jawab dengan apa yang dituduhkan ke kami 

Cheers


----------



## joeylen

> Salam SSC bang Moderator dan Teman-teman semua...
> 
> Atas nama pribadi dan saya yakin juga Teman-teman Forumer Samarinda, memohon maaf terhadap Forumer-forumer yang berkunjung ke Thread Bandara Samarinda Baru atas ketidaknyamanannya membaca posting-an yang terjadi di sana.
> Yang pasti sejak dulu kami berkomitmen berusaha untuk selalu menciptakan suasana diskusi yang kondusif, namun kami juga hanya manusia biasa yang tentu memiliki kekurangan.
> 
> Semoga ini semua menjadi pelajaran bagi kita semua dan menjadi yang terakhir terjadi di SSCI.
> 
> Maju terus bang Moderator... untuk sebuah ketegasan dan rasa keadilan saya fikir seluruh Forumer akan selalu mendukung Anda.
> Terimakasih Semua


Mantap bro sweet



> saya percaya teman2 samarinda mencoba menjalankan komitmennya dengan sungguh2... saran saya untuk tmn2 samarinda dan kota2 lain...
> 1. jangan mudah terprovokasi
> 2. pake pepatah ini aja "anjing menggonggong kafilah berlalu"
> 3. dan anggap saja tukang provokasi itu adalah benar2 sebagai anj*ng, yg tidak perlu ditanggapi, kalau kita tanggapi kita sama aja kayak anj*ng...
> 4. jangan gampang iri, kalaupun ada daerah lain yg maju, maka seharusnya kita bahagia. karena itu bagian dari kemajuan indonesia
> 5. silahkan membanggakan daerahnya, namun tidak perlu merendahkan daerah lain. ini hanya akan menunjukkan betapa anda ssangat rendah.
> 5. keep positive aja terus...


Mantap bang TFM1


----------



## Sizter85

^^Ya ampun picik sekali hingga memberi judgement seperti itu, sabar ya mod  FYI Meskipun *BlueSky *yg awalnya forumer domisili Bpp dan aktif serta akrab dg kami di BBM grup, tetapi kami forumers Bpp tak pernah sekalipun merengek-rengek meminta perlakuan ISTIMEWA dari beliau, biarkan mereka bekerja secara profesional tanpa tendensi apapun.. karena menurut saya mereka sudah berada di lintasan yg benar sejauh ini, dan jangan tuduh yg tidak2 yg dapat membebani psikologis mereka dan dpt mempengaruhi real life mereka. Untuk forumer luar yg tdk terlibat lebih baik tidak banyak berkomentar daripada memperkeruh suasana, _*SILENT IS GOLD !*_


Cheers


Ini adalah bibit postingan kacau >> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=95910309&postcount=17549


----------



## Sweet

@Bang TFM: Thanks sarannya...
@Bang David_80: Kami percaya Anda akan selalu berlaku adil kay:
@Jenk Siz: Sebaiknya kita melihat kedepan saja, kalau memang kedepan ada yang keluar jalur bisa langsung kontak Moderator. Sekarang tidak perlu lagi mengatakan bibitnya yang ini atau yang itu, semua Forumer saya yakin sudah bisa menyimpulkan sendiri.
Lagian "pertengkaran" yang sering terjadi jauh sebelum ID yang Siz sebutkan itu dibuat, bahkan mungkin sudah tidak jelas lagi yang mana bibitnya hehe... *imho* *nooffense*


----------



## Van Koetai

Mod apabila tidak berkeberatan, mohon agar ID-ID yang terbukti merupakan ID klonengan baik milik forumer samarinda maupun balikpapan seperti yang Mod David-80 sampaikan diatas agar ditertibkan, sehingga trit2 baik di samarinda maupun balikpapan dapat tetap terjaga kondusifitas-nya. Terima kasih.


----------



## the city

David-80 said:


> sekedar info, saya dituduh oleh saudara funkyskycrapercity sebagai komplotan balikpapan, oke saya jelaskan kenapa thread bsb saya tutup, thread tersebut konstruksi nya masih belum jelas, jika nanti BSB sudah confirm mulai konstruksi, thread tersebut akan saya re-open.
> 
> kedua, thread tersebut terpaksa saya close untuk meredam trolling dari beberapa oknum yang terus menciptakan id kloningan setelah saya banned.
> 
> dan jika pun kami di anggap kelompotan balikpapan oleh sdr funkyscrapercity, kenapa juga kami nge ban : balikpapan, senokio dan beberpa forumer bpp lain nya?
> 
> mulai sekarang setiap tuduhan yang di PM ke saya akan saya buka disini, supaya yang bersangkutan (sdr funkyscrapercity)bisa bertanggung jawab dengan apa yang dituduhkan ke kami
> 
> Cheers


^^
Keputusan Mod sdh benar, intinya utk menetralkan topic yg sdh keluar jalur, kedepannya saya harap postingan yg lebih bermutu dan tepat sasaran, klo sdh OOT langsung ditegur. Dan tolong kita semua utk menghormatin kptsn Mod. Trims


----------



## kalimantanku

TFM1 said:


> ^^ saya percaya teman2 samarinda mencoba menjalankan komitmennya dengan sungguh2... saran saya untuk tmn2 samarinda dan kota2 lain...
> 1. jangan mudah terprovokasi
> _*2. pake pepatah ini aja "anjing menggonggong kafilah berlalu"
> 3. dan anggap saja tukang provokasi itu adalah benar2 sebagai anj*ng, yg tidak perlu ditanggapi, kalau kita tanggapi kita sama aja kayak anj*ng...*_
> 4. jangan gampang iri, kalaupun ada daerah lain yg maju, maka seharusnya kita bahagia. karena itu bagian dari kemajuan indonesia
> 5. silahkan membanggakan daerahnya, namun tidak perlu merendahkan daerah lain. ini hanya akan menunjukkan betapa anda ssangat rendah.
> 5. keep positive aja terus... kay:


yup yang gw bold gw setuju nih,, maksud nya cuek aja...

dl trit Banjarmasin ada "oknum" tertentu (yang you know lah what i mean), yg berusaha merusak suasana dengan memberi postingan yg rawan sekali menimbulkan kekisruhan,,

namun saat itu juga teman2 Banjarmasin gw larang utk menggubris postingan tsb.. dan bahkan momod Blue Sky ikut membantu agar "oknum" itu jangan di gubris, toh akhir nya trit Banjarmasin gak jd kisruh..

inti nya sih, cuek dan jangan terprovokasi, walopun ada pihak2 yg melecehkan kota kita baik di trit kita sendiri maupun trit oknum yg bersangkutan...

_bahkan ketika ID gw di sentil2 dan bahkan postingan gw yang tdk ada unsur offense sama sekali ke kota tertentu di bawa2 di trit tertentu oleh ID ehem ehem, dan dia dan kawan2 nya dengan terang2 an personal attack ke gw, malah gw cuek aja dan tak satupun gw membalas nya..alias gw cuek, gw sadar kalo gw gubris pasti permasalahan akan makin meruncing..._ bukan nya gw mangkir dr masalah, tp inti nya gw gak mau terlibat lg...

se Indonesia rasa nya tau sejak lama gmn drama SSCI Kalimantan khusus nya Samarinda, Balikpapan dan sempat Banjarmasin..tp alhamdulillah Banjarmasin selama bertahun2 terakhir gak pernah kisruh lagi..

karena SSCI banjarmasin sepakat utk tdk menggubris "tamu2" yg mau merusak SSCI Banjarmasin...

jd apapun efek2 an thd kekurangan Banjarmasin di lapak lain, gw dkk komitmen utk tdk menggubris nya.. meski kami tau saat itu ada banyak efekan thd kota lain di Kalimantan...

ini gw tulis spt ini agar teman2 lain di SSCI seluruh Indonesia agar bisa belajar dr apa yg sudah kami alami..dan sangat ampuh..

actually, kota di Kalimantan itu semua move on kok...

Sampit aja yg merupakan kabupaten di Kalteng sedang membangun superblok yg di developed oleh pengembang nasional...

hanya saja kadar perkembangan nya beda2, ada kota yg massive dan ada yg gak..*namun apakah bila sebuah kota gak massive perkembangan nya, bisa menjadi pembenar utk kita sesuka hati melecehkan nya? 
*

mari renungkan kata2 yg gw bold yg terakhir itu...:nuts::lol:

ajaran Mario Teguh


----------



## Sizter85

^^Masalah merendahkan, menyinggung, dan dengan sengaja membanding2kan yg menjurus ke _city versus city_.. gw setuju *agar utk ditindak tegas* para oknum2nya, tetapi bila kita memiliki pandangan dan pemahaman berbeda kpd suatu proyek apakah lantas hal tsb juga dpt dibilang sbg tindakan mengacau ??? lalu apa gunanya forum diskusi ? 

Sepertinya campur tangan pihak luar malah akan semakin memperuncing, lebih baik biar forumers kota2 ybs saja yg berusaha konsolidasi utk menyelesaikannya tentunya dg penengah pemegang otoritas di SSCI ini ya *David80* dan *BlueSky* itu saja sdh cukup tidak perlu tokoh lain masuk !, j*adi saya mohon biarkan kami menyelesaikan permasalahan kami, sekali lagi biarkan kami menyelesaikan masalah kami !!*, campur tangan dan keterlibatan kalian yg berlagak menengahi malah semakin membuat konflik semakin complicated, dan perlu ditekankan sekali lagi forumers Balikpapan tdk pernah mengadakan hidden konspirasi thd Moderators SSCI, perlakuan yg kami dapatkan semua sama.. harap dimengerti dan forumers diluar forumers kota yg sedang bermasalah saya mohon sudah cukup sampai disni saja beropininya, _terima kasih_ :cheers:


----------



## joeylen

kalimantanku said:


> _bahkan ketika ID gw di sentil2 dan bahkan postingan gw yang tdk ada unsur offense sama sekali ke kota tertentu di bawa2 di trit tertentu oleh ID ehem ehem, dan dia dan kawan2 nya dengan terang2 an personal attack ke gw, malah gw cuek aja dan tak satupun gw membalas nya..alias gw cuek, gw sadar kalo gw gubris pasti permasalahan akan makin meruncing..._ bukan nya gw mangkir dr masalah, tp inti nya gw gak mau terlibat lg...


Inipun pernah terjadi pada gue, ya sama aja spt bro kalimantan gue cuekin aja, terserah aja org tersebut mau berkata apa gak gue gubris, kalo gue ngeladeni akan panjang lagi ceritanya, yah seperti trit bsb yg sudah di lock itulah bisa-bisa kejadiannya nanti.intinya sama spt bro kalimantan katakan gak mau terlibat lagilah dan forumer yang lain bisa menilai sendiri kok.kan udah gede semua.tks.


----------



## Van Koetai

Sizter85 said:


> ^^Masalah merendahkan, menyinggung, dan dengan sengaja membanding2kan yg menjurus ke _city versus city_.. gw setuju *agar utk ditindak tegas* para oknum2nya, tetapi bila kita memiliki pandangan dan pemahaman berbeda kpd suatu proyek apakah lantas hal tsb juga dpt dibilang sbg tindakan mengacau ??? lalu apa gunanya forum diskusi ?
> 
> Sepertinya campur tangan pihak luar malah akan semakin memperuncing, lebih baik biar forumers kota2 ybs saja yg berusaha konsolidasi utk menyelesaikannya tentunya dg penengah pemegang otoritas di SSCI ini ya *David80* dan *BlueSky* itu saja sdh cukup tidak perlu tokoh lain masuk !, j*adi saya mohon biarkan kami menyelesaikan permasalahan kami, sekali lagi biarkan kami menyelesaikan masalah kami !!*, campur tangan dan keterlibatan kalian yg berlagak menengahi malah semakin membuat konflik semakin complicated, dan perlu ditekankan sekali lagi forumers Balikpapan tdk pernah mengadakan hidden konspirasi thd Moderators SSCI, perlakuan yg kami dapatkan semua sama.. harap dimengerti dan forumers diluar forumers kota yg sedang bermasalah saya mohon sudah cukup sampai disni saja beropininya, _terima kasih_ :cheers:



Kenapa harus dilarang2 Siz? Ini kan forum bebas, orang bisa menyampaikn pendapatnya disini. Saya sebagai forumer samarinda merasa tidak keberatan. Banyak hal positif bisa saya ambil dari postingan2 opini forumer luar kaltim disini. Open mind aja lah Siz, oke.


----------



## David-80

Ok gini deh, karena tugas saya sebagai moderator adalah penengah di antara kalian. Dan masalah ini seperti nya susah untuk di selesaikan lewat jalur online, karena persepsi kita di online belum tentu sama dengan persepsi kita di real life.

saya mengusulkan agar kedua belah pihak saling ketemu di real life, karena hanya dengan cara bertemu masalah ini bisa selesai, mungkin dengan ketemu real life, kalian akan bisa tahu bagaimana karakter forumer SMD dan BPP .

Kalau setuju silahkan cari tempat dan waktu nya, saya akan atur jadwal saya untuk hadir di pertemuan ini, saya luangkan waktu saya untuk kalian karena kecintaan saya terhadap forum ini, dan forum ini merupakan bagian kecil dari proses kemajuan bangsa ini.

untuk tempat saya butuh input dari forumer SMD dan BPP dimana kalian setuju untuk bertemu. kalau bisa dalam bulan October 2012

INGAT: forumer kedua belah pihak harus hadir. Kalau tidak, ya sama aja boong.


Cheers


----------



## rahul medan

^^
salut banget dengan momod SSCI kay:


----------



## endar

^^ agree.
We ♥ u Momods

superb dan bener2 bijak
:hug:

:master:


----------



## yudibali2008

David-80 said:


> Ok gini deh, karena tugas saya sebagai moderator adalah penengah di antara kalian. Dan masalah ini seperti nya susah untuk di selesaikan lewat jalur online, karena persepsi kita di online belum tentu sama dengan persepsi kita di real life.
> 
> saya mengusulkan agar kedua belah pihak saling ketemu di real life, karena hanya dengan cara bertemu masalah ini bisa selesai, mungkin dengan ketemu real life, kalian akan bisa tahu bagaimana karakter forumer SMD dan BPP .
> 
> Kalau setuju silahkan cari tempat dan waktu nya, saya akan atur jadwal saya untuk hadir di pertemuan ini, saya luangkan waktu saya untuk kalian karena kecintaan saya terhadap forum ini, dan forum ini merupakan bagian kecil dari proses kemajuan bangsa ini.
> 
> untuk tempat saya butuh input dari forumer SMD dan BPP dimana kalian setuju untuk bertemu. kalau bisa dalam bulan October 2012
> 
> INGAT: forumer kedua belah pihak harus hadir. Kalau tidak, ya sama aja boong.
> 
> 
> Cheers


Terima kasih sekali mod David-08,

Saya setuju saja mod dan Oktober spt nya waktu yg bagus, moga2 saya bisa dapat cuti. Pengen banget liat langsung secara nyata forumer2 Samarinda kek apa 

Sptnya forumer Balikpapan dengan senang hati utk bertemu. Dan FYI, ajakan ini sudah sering terlontar dalam berbagai kesempatan di forum, tapi belum ada "feedback" yg serius dari forumer Samarinda loh.

Patut ditunggu neh dan semoga aja membawa hasil. Trims mod


----------



## mtsbjm1

David-80 said:


> Ok gini deh, karena tugas saya sebagai moderator adalah penengah di antara kalian. Dan masalah ini seperti nya susah untuk di selesaikan lewat jalur online, karena persepsi kita di online belum tentu sama dengan persepsi kita di real life.
> 
> saya mengusulkan agar kedua belah pihak saling ketemu di real life, karena hanya dengan cara bertemu masalah ini bisa selesai, mungkin dengan ketemu real life, kalian akan bisa tahu bagaimana karakter forumer SMD dan BPP .
> 
> Kalau setuju silahkan cari tempat dan waktu nya, saya akan atur jadwal saya untuk hadir di pertemuan ini, saya luangkan waktu saya untuk kalian karena kecintaan saya terhadap forum ini, dan forum ini merupakan bagian kecil dari proses kemajuan bangsa ini.
> 
> untuk tempat saya butuh input dari forumer SMD dan BPP dimana kalian setuju untuk bertemu. kalau bisa dalam bulan October 2012
> 
> INGAT: forumer kedua belah pihak harus hadir. Kalau tidak, ya sama aja boong.
> 
> 
> Cheers


Gitu dong Mod :hug:, cara meredakan dengan bertemu di _real life_. semoga saja pertikaian2 yang ada di SSCI bisa segera mereda kay:. meski saya _newcomer_ di forum ini, tapi sudah _knew well_ siapa forumer yang baik dan siapa yang tidak. jadi untuk ke sekalian nya TERIMA KASIH ATAS KETEGASANNYA BANG MOMOD :grouphug:. Ban Permanen aja sekalian kalau bertikai lagi.

Seperti yang disebutkan bang Kals (Kalimantanku), di trit Banjarmasin pernah juga ada pertikaian dulu :ancient:, dan kami SSCI Banjarmasin + Banjarbaru, Martapura tidak meggubris atau gak kepancing emosi . jadi inti nya adalah : kalau ada posting yang rawan pertikaian > cuekin saja atau _I Don't Care_ gitu supaya bisa gak menyebabkan kisruh di forum.

Maaf ya Siz, atas postingan saya yang gak bener kemarin kay:.

:cheers2:


----------



## mouRINHO

Good idea mod...kami dari Samarinda siap menjadi tuan rumah pertemuan tsb. Silakan yg lain menanggapi


----------



## Rivadh

^^ oke dimanapun acaranya, ane siap hadir ! Sudah saatnya kita bertemu dan bertatap muka semua temaaaans :hug:


----------



## drifany

Hore.. Ketemuan.. Make new friends not new enemy.. Utk waktu dan tempat saya mengikuti mayoritas aja deh.. Asal jgn diluar balikpapan atau samarinda.


----------



## anno_malay

yop...nach akhirnya ...

klo tempat sepertinya mending kami-kami dari BPP yg ke SMD dan sekalian kita touring project2 besar disana (Samgoci + BSB + IBis) ....asal jangan hari kerja yo...wehehehe

ato bias juga teman2 SMD kesini untuk ngumpul sama momod trus setelah pertemuan kami nganter ke SMD sekalian diajak jalan2 disono
m2-m4 gw insyaallah ready...


----------



## Sizter85

Van Koetai said:


> Kenapa harus dilarang2 Siz? Ini kan forum bebas, orang bisa menyampaikn pendapatnya disini. Saya sebagai forumer samarinda merasa tidak keberatan. Banyak hal positif bisa saya ambil dari postingan2 opini forumer luar kaltim disini. Open mind aja lah Siz, oke.


^^Tetapi kalau ujung2nya tetap ada unsur keterpihakan disalah satu kubu, sama saja NOL BESAR or ZERO tdk akan pernah ada mufakat, thread FAQ ini akan secara terus menerus dijadikan ajang mencari bekingan forumers luar ttg kubu yg mana yg terkuat dan saling ngotot sapa yg paling benar, masalah dapur rumah tangga sebaiknya ya internal tsblah yg menyelesaikan, tidak ada kepentingan pihak luar turut andil dan ikut campur karena tdk memiliki otoritas lebih, terkadang open mind harus menyesuaikan kondisinya juga !

Langkah tepat mmg real life, ttg wktu Oktober... saya lihat dulu kalau mmg berhalangan saya minta live tlp via Yudibali kemungkinan... mudah2an saja sh bisa, Thx!


----------



## eurico

Yang saya harapkan adalah bersikaplah dewasa, kita tidak lagi memandang faktor usia di sini, tetapi kematangan berfikir dan berkata-kata, bagi kedua belah pihak. Saya punya teman dari kota Samarinda maupun Balikpapan, saya pernah juga berkunjung ke dua kota tersebut and I must say both city are amazing, both were exceeding my expectation, dan itu adalah 3-2 tahun yang lalu, lihat sekarang betapa pesatnya pembangunan dan perkembangan kota kalian, dan kalian malah disibukan dengan urusan kota mana yang lebih bagus, kota mana yang lebih maju, sindir-menyindir antar forumer, please use your energy on more positive way, there's no need of that talk.
Mulailah dari diri sendiri, tidak perlu menunggu hingga moderator turun tangan, ambilah inisiatif sendiri untuk mengurangi dan menghindari dari masalah tersebut. Tidak perlu lagi saling menuding siapa yang memulai siapa yang menanggapi atau bahkan siapa yang tidak menanggapi sekalipun, mau tidak mau, mengelak atau tidak mengelak kalian terlibat semua di dalamnya. Dan ini bukanlah sebuah judgment. Singkirkan prasangka, lepaskan semua atribut kalian dan mulailah beraksi untuk membuat masing-masing thread menjadi nyaman kembali, menjadi rumah bagi kalian semua. Saya yakin kalian bisa melampauinya.


----------



## Sizter85

Damai sekali, saya melihat postingan eurico benar2 putih tanpa adanya sedikitpun unsur keterpihakan, support sosial seperti inilah yg dapat menenangkan dan menjadi renungan bersama, terima kasih dan percayalah bahwa kedua forumers kota ini dapat menyelesaikan semua konflik yang sudah terpendam sekian lama, sekali lagi terima kasih :angel:


----------



## joeylen

^^Bang eurico "gue meneteskan air mata" gue terharu, begitu banyaknya perhatian kawan-kawan dari luar smd dan bpp yang begitu perhatian bagi perkembangan kota bpp dan smd serta perkembangan thread kami.

Sebenarnya gue baca postingan bang eurico timbul rasa malu.malu.malu.malu dan malu.aneh aja sih forumer luar begitu tercengang dengan kemajuan-kemajuan di katim khusus kota bpp dan smd kita yang menghuni kedua kota tersebut malah gontok-gontokan, malah ribut-ributan.disini tidak ada mencari pembenaran dan tidak ada mencari ter - ter - an diantara kedua kota tersebut.tetapi untuk memperkenalkan kota kita masing-masing, contoh saya belum pernah ke papua saya bisa melihat perkembangan kota - kota di papua dari forum ini, begitulah sebaliknya yang belum pernah ke samarinda atau balikpapan dapat melihat perkembangan kota balikpapan dan samarinda di forum ini.

Seandainya kita mau merendahkan hati satu sama lain tanpa harus ketemu juga kalau kita mau dewasa dalam berposting di thread kota kita masing - masing atau di kota - kota lainnya dan saling menghargai satu sama yang lainnya kejadian - kejadian seperti ini pasti tidak akan pernah terjadi.


----------



## Van Koetai

Sizter85 said:


> ^^Tetapi kalau ujung2nya tetap ada unsur keterpihakan disalah satu kubu, sama saja NOL BESAR or ZERO tdk akan pernah ada mufakat, thread FAQ ini akan secara terus menerus dijadikan ajang mencari bekingan forumers luar ttg kubu yg mana yg terkuat dan saling ngotot sapa yg paling benar, masalah dapur rumah tangga sebaiknya ya internal tsblah yg menyelesaikan, tidak ada kepentingan pihak luar turut andil dan ikut campur karena tdk memiliki otoritas lebih, terkadang open mind harus menyesuaikan kondisinya juga !
> 
> Langkah tepat mmg real life, ttg wktu Oktober... saya lihat dulu kalau mmg berhalangan saya minta live tlp via Yudibali kemungkinan... mudah2an saja sh bisa, Thx!



Maaf saya tidak sepakat Siz. IMO siapa saja berhak berpendapat apa saja, baik itu netral maupun berpihak, itu adalah bagian dari dinamika, kita bisa belajar berdemokrasi disini. Jangan hanya mau menerima yang baik2 saja, yang tidak baikpun hrs diapresiasi juga, itulah perbedaan. Yang utama bagaimana kita menyikapi perbedaan itu. Saya rasa semua forumer disini cukup cerdas dan dewasa.

Saya jadi teringat beberapa istilah yg sering ditulis beberapa forumer di trit2 kota anda, "biarkan orang lain menilai" atau "biarkan forumer luar menilai", saya rasa inilah saatnya mereka menyampaikan penilaiannnya.

Maaf mod kalau saya dianggap terlalu lancang, silakan saya di tindak, saya hanya tidak ingin kebebasan berpendapat dibatasi di forum ini.

Akhirnya, dengan tidak mengurangi rasa hormat, saya beserta rekan2 forumer samarinda mengundang momod beserta saudara2 forumer balikpapan utk kiranya berkenan bersilaturahmi ke kampung halaman kami, samarinda.

Salam SSC


----------



## Resa99

^^ Salam damai  :hug:

---------------------------------

Permisi bang Momod, tolong tread ini www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=95919426#post95919426 dirubah judul manjadi *C I M A H I | Grand Park Apartment | 2 Towers | 14 Floors + 1 Basement 
*thanks mod kay:


----------



## endar

Resa99 said:


> ^^ Salam damai  :hug:
> 
> ---------------------------------
> 
> Permisi bang Momod, tolong tread ini www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=95919426#post95919426 dirubah judul manjadi *C I M A H I | Grand Park Apartmen | 2 Towers | 14 Floors + 1 Basement
> *thanks mod kay:


^^ kurang "t" nya kang
ehehhehe


judulnya jadi:

*C I M A H I | Grand Park Apartment | 2 Towers | 14 Floors + 1 Basement*


makasih om momod
:master:


----------



## kotakayu

Van Koetai said:


> Maaf saya tidak sepakat Siz. IMO siapa saja berhak berpendapat apa saja, baik itu netral maupun berpihak, itu adalah bagian dari dinamika, kita bisa belajar berdemokrasi disini. Jangan hanya mau menerima yang baik2 saja, yang tidak baikpun hrs diapresiasi juga, itulah perbedaan. Yang utama bagaimana kita menyikapi perbedaan itu. Saya rasa semua forumer disini cukup cerdas dan dewasa.
> 
> Saya jadi teringat beberapa istilah yg sering ditulis beberapa forumer di trit2 kota anda, "biarkan orang lain menilai" atau "biarkan forumer luar menilai", saya rasa inilah saatnya mereka menyampaikan penilaiannnya.
> 
> Maaf mod kalau saya dianggap terlalu lancang, silakan saya di tindak, saya hanya tidak ingin kebebasan berpendapat dibatasi di forum ini.
> 
> Akhirnya, dengan tidak mengurangi rasa hormat, saya beserta rekan2 forumer samarinda mengundang momod beserta saudara2 forumer balikpapan utk kiranya berkenan bersilaturahmi ke kampung halaman kami, samarinda.
> 
> Salam SSC


Hmm rasanya teman2 bpn posting di trit manapun termasuk trit BSB smd merupakan dinamika proses demokrasi, mengatakan kejujuran walaupun pahit, tdk harus mengabarkan berita yg baik2 saja kan, atau komen berisi puja puji, 

knp harus mrh jika diblg proyek mangkrak dan dipaksakan jika memang tdk ada progres di lapangan, krn memang bermasalah bukan?wajar jika tmn2 bpn merasa perlu mengkritisi proyek yg sarat korup, krn bagian dr kaltim yg jg menyumbang apbd

Rasanya memang teman2 smd yg harus belajar utk menerima perbedaan cara pandang dan kebebasan berpendapat, jgn sedikit2 dibilang mengacau 

Just my two cents

Oia utk sdr TFM1 jika merendahkan kota lain disebut anj*ng, saya ingin bertanya sebutan utk mereka yg merendahkan manusia dgn sebutan anj*ng?apakah boleh saya sebut B*BI

sori jika ada yg tdk berkenan, hanya ingin mengekspresikan kebebasan berpendapat

Kami berforum ini tdk utk mencari muka, tp wadah utk menyalurkan pendapat masing2, pun dlm forumer bpn sendiri bnyk berbeda2

Satu lagi saran saya hendaknya rencana pertemuan nanti tidak menjadi ajang basa basi dan lebih baik tdk di kedua kota masing2 biar terlihat mana yg memang punya itikad dan adil


----------



## mtsbjm1

saya saja gak bisa buka > http://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?do=finduser&userid=985022&searchthreadid=743334

tulisannya seperti ini :



> connection to 66.249.128.82:3312 failed (errno=111, msg=Connection refused)


bahkan banyak yang seperti bentuk pesannya .

:cheers2:


----------



## Namewee

^^ Ternyata error pada SSC

Kirain tadi saya doank yang ada kesalahan


----------



## DanangSuthoWijoyo

Sizter85 said:


> ^^Wijilan tu bukannya centralnya GUDEG ya kok Angkringan ?


ada donk.....


----------



## Ocean One

Wah gw kena juga tadi pas mo nyari thread ancol di search forum, yang muncul sama dengan yang diatas 

>>> connection to 66.249.128.82:3312 failed (errno=111, msg=Connection refused :bash:


----------



## ananto hermawan

Ada yg bisa bantu, thread your interest foto dmn ya?

Thanks..


----------



## rahul medan

mod ada orang gila penjual selaput dara di all thread
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1005381


----------



## Ocean One

Masih ada tuh. Kaget banget buka thread Jakarta ada penjual obatx :bash:
Wah dah kelamaan tuh :nuts: :nuts: :nuts:

Baru nemu lagi di thread Greater Makassar, Surabaya, Bandung, Medan dan Jakarta ada semua penjual obatnya, :bash:


----------



## jendry

mod, thread ini : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=95999367#post95999367

topiknya sudah melenceng dari judul threadnya, yang di bahas masalah sosial, tolong diperingati mod


----------



## saleko

Ada yang jualt obat bius nih Mod...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1551506


----------



## mtsbjm1

saleko said:


> Ada yang jualt obat bius nih Mod...
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1551506


gak muncul bro postingannya :sad:.

:cheers2:


----------



## David-80

^^ iya saya lagi delete satu2 thanks info, saya delete satu2 karena sistem search ssc lagi error, jadi ga bisa langsung delete semua, hno:

Cheerd


----------



## hildalexander

Dear Mod...

thread ini

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1549837

Please diganti jadi *[Jakarta l Puri Indah CBD l Puri Indah Financial Tower l 25 Floors + 4 Basement] *

Thank you mod 

:cheers:


----------



## yudibali2008

yudibali2008 said:


> Mods, tolong di ubah judul thread berikut ini :
> 
> 
> [BALIKPAPAN] PENTACITY & PENTAPOLIS | Balikpapan Superblock | Mall + Apartment | U/C
> 
> menjadi :
> 
> *[BALIKPAPAN] PENTACITY & PENTAPOLIS | Balikpapan Superblock | Mall + Apartments | 14 Floors | U/C*
> 
> 
> Terima kasih Mods.



Dear Mods,

Maaf kalau merepotkan, perubahan judul thread ini belum di ubah...

Terima kasih banyak mods


----------



## Sizter85

Mods request mohon arsipkan thread berikut, sudah dibuat lanjutanya, thanks :cheers:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1488637


----------



## ssphila

ananto hermawan said:


> Ada yg bisa bantu, thread your interest foto dmn ya?
> 
> Thanks..


^^ Inikah yg dimaksud :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1292289&page=11


----------



## ananto hermawan

ssphila said:


> ^^ Inikah yg dimaksud :
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1292289&page=11


Makasih om ssphila :cheers:


----------



## funskyscrapercity

David-80 said:


> sekedar info, saya dituduh oleh saudara funkyskycrapercity sebagai komplotan balikpapan, oke saya jelaskan kenapa thread bsb saya tutup, thread tersebut konstruksi nya masih belum jelas, jika nanti BSB sudah confirm mulai konstruksi, thread tersebut akan saya re-open.
> 
> kedua, thread tersebut terpaksa saya close untuk meredam trolling dari beberapa oknum yang terus menciptakan id kloningan setelah saya banned.
> 
> dan jika pun kami di anggap kelompotan balikpapan oleh sdr funkyscrapercity, kenapa juga kami nge ban : balikpapan, senokio dan beberpa forumer bpp lain nya?
> 
> mulai sekarang setiap tuduhan yang di PM ke saya akan saya buka disini, supaya yang bersangkutan (sdr funkyscrapercity)bisa bertanggung jawab dengan apa yang dituduhkan ke kami
> 
> Cheers


Oke clear boss. Ane minta maaf klo momod mau banned ane karena tuduhan itu gpp emang salah ane itu konsekuensi yg siap ane terima.. 

Kalo jelas gini enak kalau salah ya salah saya siap kok ngakui salah saya juga tau beratnya jadi momod dan pernah merasakannya :cheers:

Jadi sekali lagi maaf yg sebesar-besarnya buat momod David-80 atas tuduhan sepihak saya...


----------



## David-80

^^ Case closed, thanks for the apology  

salut untuk bo funskyscrapercity yang sudah secara gentle meminta maaf, contoh untuk member lain, jika anda berbuat salah kepada member atau siapapun itu, mari kita mengakui nya & bertanggung jawab kay:

Cheers


----------



## anno_malay

anno_malay said:


> Boleh juga usulnya ini mam.
> 
> Oiya sejauh ini dari forumer bpp yg menyatakn ok utk ketemu : yudibali,driffany,sizter,anno_malay, dan bbrp id yg msh dibanned ttp sdh sangat menyatakan oke(via bbg) utk bertemu balikpapan,senokio ,donk3. Mhn koreksi klo ada yg ketinggalan. Tidak menutup kmgknan nanti bppners,afid,zukfikar,ival n ryan bakal gabung juga
> 
> Dan utk masalah lokasi dari kami juga tdk kberatan dilakukan dimana? Sangat2 terbuka dimana saja yg penting sepakat saja.


utk kelanjutan ini bagaimana ya? hno:hno:


----------



## hildalexander

Dear Mod,

merepotkan lagi...

Mohon tret ini 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1296389&page=8

dimerger ke tret ini, karena dalam satu area pengembangan 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1549837

Judulnya mohon diganti (informasi terbaru dan resmi) menjadi ini: 

*[Jakarta l Puri Indah CBD l 16 towers l 7 x office towers l 7 x apartment l 2 hotels 4 & 5 stars l shopping mall] *

argumen: Jenis proyek serupa dengan St Moritz Penthouse and Residences dgn konsep superblock 

Terima kasih banyak Mod :cheers:


----------



## David-80

anno_malay said:


> utk kelanjutan ini bagaimana ya? hno:hno:


ya bagaimana ini kelanjutan nya forumer BPP dan SMD

kami tunggu...

Cheers


----------



## Blue_Sky

anno_malay said:


> utk kelanjutan ini bagaimana ya? hno:hno:


Silahkan dibahas di thread Gathering saja kali ya biar lebih pas


----------



## ananto hermawan

Mod, mohon maaf merepotkan, tlg ubah judul berikut:


Mall @ Alam Sutera & Living World 

di ubah menjadi:

TANGERANG | Alam Sutera

Saya sudah ijin kpd TS(saudara Jrot), utk mengganti judul tsb.


thanks


----------



## yudibali2008

Dear Mods,

Tolong judul thread ini diubah :

BALIKPAPAN | Whiz Hotel | 9 Floors + 1 Basement | U/C

--menjadi--

*BALIKPAPAN | Whiz Hotel | 12 Floors + 1 Basement | U/C*


Terima kasih banyak mods.


----------



## M.I.A.N

momod tolong donk


[SOLO] THE PARK | Mall | Hotel | Office Park | Convention Center | Shop Houses | U/C

diubah jadi

*[SOLO] The Park Solo Superblock | Mall | Hotel | Apartment | School | Convention Center | Office Park | Shop Houses | U/C*

makasih.


----------



## David-80

^^ all done

Cheers


----------



## Rivadh

^^ satu lg mod judul thread ini :

SAMARINDA | Samarinda Global City | Mixed Use Development | BIG Mall + Apartment + Hotel + Office Tower + Waterpark | U/C

Diubah menjadi

*[SAMARINDA] Samarinda Global City | Mixed Use Development | BIG Mall | Apartment | Hotel | Office Tower | U/C*

Terima kasih :cheers:


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

Atas persetujuan Dazon sebagai salah satu Forumer aktif di Bogor, mohon bantuan Momod untuk merubah Thread berikut :

Bogor & around project

Menjadi :

*[BOGOR] Projects & Development News*

Thank you Mod! :cheers1:


----------



## David-80

^^ done :cheers:

ada beberapa thread yang akan kami close, kebanyakan thread2 lama yang sudah tidak aktif dari tahun 2004-2007 jadi jika nanti ada beberapa TS lama yang mencari, bisa contact kami.


Cheers


----------



## acull

mod kalo thread2 di Greater Jakarta yg masih aktif format penulisan judulnya seragamkan bisa gak ya??


----------



## rahul medan

^^
yupz setuju, mulai sekarang sih pelan-pelan greater jakarta di rapikan dan diseragamkan format pembuatan judulnya. Trus berlakukan jg format pembuatan judul bagi forumer2 yg akan menjadi TS di greater jakarta


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

rahul medan said:


> ^^
> yupz setuju, mulai sekarang sih pelan-pelan greater jakarta di rapikan dan diseragamkan format pembuatan judulnya. Trus berlakukan jg format pembuatan judul bagi forumer2 yg akan menjadi TS di greater jakarta


Setuju niy.. Juga untuk thread kota-kota lain semoga juga bisa dibuat seragam. 

Contoh: *[NAMA KOTA] Nama Proyek Yang Dibuat Thread | Beserta Keterangan*

Sekedar usulan aja siy.. :cheers2:


----------



## ananto hermawan

^^ Saya dulu pernah juga usul kpd mod David, agar seragamkan judul thread. Tapi blm bisa, krn takutnya byk postingan maupun masuknya iklan, promo/ jualan di greater jkt.

Krn mudah di search di google.


----------



## David-80

^^ yup, di samping banyak banget dan jumlah total floor nya juga kadang berubah, pencarian di google untuk jakarta lebih mudah yang sekarang dengan format yang seperti sekarang. 

Cheers


----------



## Ocean One

Dear Mods

Hotel All Season Jakarta dah TO tuh mod, mgkn dah bisa di rubah status threadnya dari U/C ke TO. Bisa dilihat kok pic terakhir yg di updated.. 

>>> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1488145&page=3

Makasi seblumnya om :cheers:


----------



## ericcando

Mas Moderator... tolong diedit donk judul trit ini : Nagoya Mansion | Batam | Hotel + Residence | 2 Towers | 20 floors | 74 m 

tolong hilangin 74 m - nya... soalnya judulnya itu tadinya saya copy judulnya menara Bahtera Balikpapan... lupa ngapus 74 m-nya...

thx


----------



## endar

ericcando said:


> Mas Moderator... tolong diedit donk judul trit ini : Nagoya Mansion | Batam | Hotel + Residence | 2 Towers | 20 floors | 74 m
> 
> tolong hilangin 74 m - nya... soalnya judulnya itu tadinya saya copy judulnya menara Bahtera Balikpapan... lupa ngapus 74 m-nya...
> 
> thx




linknya ini mod

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1553005


----------



## atmada

*Mod*, di SSC peraturan buat _copy_ berita berbentuk teks dari web kan sudah ada, nah kalau saya _copy_ berita dari epaper yang bentuknya _image_, peraturannya gimana ya? soalnya biasanya yang bentuknya epaper kan satu bagian gitu langsung lengkap beritanya, gak bisa dipotong atau dipilih satu dua paragraf seperti berita yang bentuknya teks.

Contohnya seperti ini (langsung diulas habis dalam satu bagian):








sumber: epaper Solopos hari ini.


----------



## David-80

^^ hmm sepertinya sama juga, tapi coba bentar ya, gimana legal nya kalau epaper, harus dipastiin dulu dengan admins. 

Cheers


----------



## cakwaone

gimana catra merubah judul thread mas2 cak2..


----------



## PrinceArchibald

David-80 said:


> ^^ done
> 
> 
> 
> situ kan forumer kota *Klaten and Purworejo * :cheers::cheers:
> 
> Cheers


makasih mod dah ngingetin, besok gw kirimin keju mozarella asli deh!


----------



## sbyctzn

Mod need u here http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1459527&page=46
Minta tolong kasih warning di thread itu untuk semua, udah beberapa hari OOT.
Biar g keterusan.
Thx.


----------



## sbyctzn

Sorry dopost request


----------



## ssphila

Mods, trit CAMPURSARI-nya ada 2 :
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=545790&page=28
dan
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=465469&page=34


----------



## pecinta_surabaya

sbyctzn said:


> Mod need u here http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1459527&page=46
> Minta tolong kasih warning di thread itu untuk semua, udah beberapa hari OOT.
> Biar g keterusan.
> Thx.


^^ Maaf mas bikin OOT, saya udah diam ko'..
Maaf juga buat moderator, kalo saya melenceng diskusinya..

:cheers:


----------



## paradyto

Dear *David* and *Blue*,

Mohon bantuannya untuk arsipkan thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1427804&page=51
Thread lanjutannya sudah dibuatkan.

terima kasih banyak,

*Cyberprince*, thanx sudah diingatkan.

cheers


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

Dear Mod *David-80* & *Blue_Sky*

Atas persetujuan TS, mohon bisa dirubah lagi judul thread ini :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1357763

Menjadi ini :

*[SOLO] Favehotel Solo Adisucipto 12 Fl & Solobaru 12 Fl | Hartono Lifestyle Mall 9 Floors | Hartono Trade Center 7 Floors | U/C*

:cheers1:


----------



## David-80

^^ all done 


cuman mau ngasih pendapat saya sebagai moderator, saya bener2 tidak habis pikir dengan beberapa member legit yang sudah melakukan kesalahan dan kena temporary banned tapi terus membuat account baru, bukankah, itu sama saja mereka melecehkan kerja moderator?

saya ingin menjelaskan, di SSC, siapa saja yang berada dalam hukuman temporary banned/brigged tapi membuat account baru, akan kena auto banned secara langsung, dan account lama nya pun bisa saja kena permanent banned ditambah IP ban


Cheers


----------



## D3Y

^^ mod...gimana kalo si klonengan pembuat onar itu dibuka jati dirinya dengan menyebut akun lama atau akun aselinya disini...biar diketahui dan jadi pelajaran agar dia malu

seperti yang satu ini, ali susu
sepertinya dia member lama yang suka membuat keributan dengan menyamar bikin akun baru

thx dia udah dibanned mod, males nanggepinnya, sampai sempet kepancing emosi disini
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1310871&page=44


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

D3Y said:


> ^^ mod...gimana kalo si klonengan pembuat onar itu dibuka jati dirinya dengan menyebut akun lama atau akun aselinya disini...biar diketahui dan jadi pelajaran agar dia malu


Setuju dengan Mas D3Y, gimana Mod *David-80*? Risih juga lama-lama walau kami ignore postingannya..


----------



## Namewee

^^ setuju juga

bongkar bongkar bongkar :lol:

Kalau menurut gw, mereka itu adalah para forumer yang terlalu fanatik pada kotanya hingga merasa risih dengan kemajuan kota lain


----------



## mtsbjm1

Namewee said:


> ^^ setuju juga
> 
> bongkar bongkar bongkar :lol:
> 
> Kalau menurut gw, mereka itu adalah para forumer yang terlalu fanatik pada kotanya hingga merasa risih dengan kemajuan kota lain


iklan Top Coffee jadi Motto pemberantasan akun klonengan SSCI :banana::banana::lol::lol:.

#antiklonengan 

:cheers2:


----------



## rahul medan

saya setuju, mungkin itu bisa jadi efek jera buat forumer ybs


----------



## David-80

ok, mulai sekarang kami akan bikin Hall of shame alias daftar2 member yang sedang kena hukuman tapi malah membuat account baru.

saya akan coba susun daftar2 nya. 

Cheers


----------



## Namewee

Kalau bisa mod forumer yang masih aktif tapi suka iseng dan bikin ulah dengan kloningannya juga dimasukan daftar 

gw yakin nih bakal ada yang pm moderator untuk tidak diungkap identitasnya


----------



## ssphila

^^ Gitu Mods kay: kay: langsung sikat aja, salute buat ketegasan Momod.


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

Namewee said:


> setuju juga
> 
> bongkar bongkar bongkar :lol:
> 
> Kalau menurut gw, *mereka itu adalah para forumer yang terlalu fanatik* pada kotanya hingga merasa risih dengan kemajuan kota lain


^^ Gimana kalau ternyata "mereka" itu satu orang yah? 
Pasti sudah sakit jiwa akut tuh.. Kasihan orang seperti itu. hno:


----------



## damarsinyo

Namewee said:


> Kalau bisa mod forumer yang masih aktif tapi suka iseng dan bikin ulah dengan kloningannya juga dimasukan daftar
> 
> gw yakin nih bakal ada yang pm moderator untuk tidak diungkap identitasnya


^^:lol::lol:
bakal seru nih..... 

semoga secepat nya terealisasi, biar pada jera...:banana:


----------



## DanangSuthoWijoyo

David-80 said:


> ok, mulai sekarang kami akan bikin Hall of shame alias daftar2 member yang sedang kena hukuman tapi malah membuat account baru.
> 
> saya akan coba susun daftar2 nya.
> 
> Cheers


kalau bisa dari pertama SSC ada mod....kan tambah seruuu tuh, tapi kayaknya repoot ya...hehehhe


----------



## David-80

^^ list nya lagi saya compile, saya mulai dari tahun 2012 aja, soalnya beberapa ada yang saya lagi double check dulu dan jumlahnya cukup banyak :nuts:

anyway, hari ini kita record breaking user viewing 794 users. terima kasih telah mendukung SSCI :cheers:










Cheers


----------



## damarsinyo

David-80 said:


> ^^ http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=700055
> 
> sorry, primary id dia sekarang yudhit
> 
> Cheers


^^sipp 1 muka sudah terungkap, kita tunggu yg lain nya....:cheers:

sayang ya mod mulainya hanya tahun 2012 ini........ :|


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

^^ Gak papa Mas.. Toh ditarik dari 2-3 tahun pun mungkin pelakunya ya itu jugak.. 
Ya kita pasrahkan ke Momod aja yang lebih tau siapa-siapa pelakunya.


----------



## damarsinyo

^^mungkin sih mas


----------



## Wicak_15

Bang mod, sorry ya klo aku agak emosi. Sebenarnya bukan emosi cuma agak keras kepala. Tapi ada satu forumers yg isinya pengen ngajak ribut. tempatnya di http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=96734711#post96734711 Mohon dihapus isi postingan aku sama postingannya http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=945457 Mohon direspon secepatnya, karena kalo dibiarkan pasti jadi panjang lebar masalahnya


Thanks


----------



## senokiO

Melanjuti pertanyaan ane di FB... Kalau 1 ID di share utk bbrp forumer termasuk cloningan ga?

Maklum, ane (Original user ID Balikpapan) suka bikin rusuh, ngebully, ngeflame, dst dan beberapa kali sempat di banned dan skrg pun ID tsb msh dibanned utk bbrp bulan. Tak kehabisan ide, pinjem ID kloningan forumer lain, "flamable" yg skrg di banned bbrp bulan adlh salah satunya  
"Flamable" pun juga sempet dipake rame2 sblm dibanned bbrp waktu lalu, dan kalau nanti kembali aktif, for sure itu tetep ID rame2. Kekekeke..

Nah skrg pake ID Senokio yg nyisa satu. Agak hati2 sih krn ini ID original cmn ya itu, bisa di share.. Kalau ane macem2 kena banned lagi dah... Makanya skrg agak2 jaim gitu. Hihihi...

Ttd... Senokio aka Balikpapan :cheers:


----------



## David-80

^^ teman2 forumer lain, tanpa harus saya jelaskan, sudah terbuka sendiri kan cloningan lain yang saya maksud. 

when you dont respect the rules and our moderators, how can we respect you? Good bye :cheers:


Cheers


----------



## eurico

damarsinyo said:


> ^^sipp 1 muka sudah terungkap, kita tunggu yg lain nya....:cheers:
> 
> sayang ya mod mulainya hanya tahun 2012 ini........ :|


kira2 siapa lagi masbro, mumpung udah dibuka satu-dua tuh sodorin sekalian aja yg anda curigai klonengan juga nanti biar direview oleh momods :cheers:


----------



## TFM1

^^ mod seertinya double id seperti kasus senokio aka balikpapan tidak boleh dibiarkan...
ID saya saja yg duu sampe di delete, padahal ga aktif dan gak bikin rusuh...


----------



## rahul medan

^^
setuju


----------



## ssphila

^^ yup bongkar semua, sekalian mungkin perlu dipikirkan solusi utk "penyaringan" newbie yg asli atau kloningan. Kasian juga sih utk newbie2 yg asli.



David-80 said:


> tonite clones
> 
> Andra Sinaga/Putra Henia/Putra Dewa/Dimas Wibawa/Andra Pumawa/Eri Irawan
> 
> kami sudah tau fb account yang bersangkutan yang juga doski ngeclones. Untuk nama account FB, belum bisa kami share, karena kalau FB sudah bukan ranah kami lagi
> 
> 
> Cheers


^^ WOOW ampir speechless, ini Yudhit juga Mod ? Kalo iya, saya bener2 gak habis pikir, niat bangets. :nuts::nuts:

Si Yudhit join September 2010 tapi kloningan sudah ada sebelum Sep 2010, brarti ada banyak lagi, atau si yudhit pake prime id lain lagi ? Btw, si Yudhit nya belum di :banned:


----------



## David-80

ssphila said:


> ^^ WOOW ampir speechless, ini Yudhit juga Mod ? Kalo iya, saya bener2 gak habis pikir, niat bangets. :nuts::nuts:
> 
> Si Yudhit join September 2010 tapi kloningan sudah ada sebelum Sep 2010, brarti ada banyak lagi, atau si yudhit pake prime id lain lagi ? Btw, si Yudhit nya belum di :banned:


lol, ada yang lucu dari Yudhit, di FB nya dia marah2 karena dituduh cloningan, the problem is.....darimana dia tau kalau di forum lagi ada masalah tentang dia, padahal last login dia ....

Last Activity: October 24th, 2012 05:46 PM

last screen shot of him, malam ini. 











dan dia selalu online fb lewat "macbook" or "ipad" dia, tapi kenapa dia ga online ssc? :lol:

Cheers


----------



## mtsbjm1

ssphila said:


> ^^ yup bongkar semua, sekalian mungkin perlu dipikirkan solusi utk "penyaringan" newbie yg asli atau kloningan. Kasian juga sih utk newbie2 yg asli.


Bongkar ! Bongkar !, supaya steril forum ini kay:. kalo untuk penyaringan sih kayaknya agak susah memikirkan , dulu pas saya pertama gabung hampir dituduh clonengan, untung saja 1 minggu setelah gabung ada undangan Gath dan saya pun datang :lol: dan tdk jadi dituduh clonengan , malah diajak keliling proyek2 lagi *kokCurcol :doh:.

#ACMEttgTopicini :nuts:

:cheers2:


----------



## mtsbjm1

David-80 said:


> dan dia selalu online fb lewat "macbook" or "ipad" dia, tapi kenapa dia ga online ssc? :lol:
> 
> Cheers


gw No Comment dulu , FB nya Yudhit apa sih namanya supaya nge-cek _posting behavior_-nya kay:. :naughty:

#:cheers2:


----------



## damarsinyo

eurico said:


> kira2 siapa lagi masbro, mumpung udah dibuka satu-dua tuh sodorin sekalian aja yg anda curigai klonengan juga nanti biar direview oleh momods :cheers:


^^gw kan bukan momod, ngapain lu nanya gw
lol

tu yg lain juga udah mulai pada nyusul..:eat:


----------



## eurico

David-80 said:


> lol, ada yang lucu dari Yudhit, di FB nya dia marah2 karena dituduh cloningan, the problem is.....darimana dia tau kalau di forum lagi ada masalah tentang dia, padahal last login dia ....
> 
> Last Activity: October 24th, 2012 05:46 PM
> 
> last screen shot of him, malam ini.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dan dia selalu online fb lewat "macbook" or "ipad" dia, tapi kenapa dia ga online ssc? :lol:
> 
> Cheers


statusnya di fb gak nguatiinnnnn, pake sok2an bilang klonengan itu pintar sekali sampai2 teman2 mengira dia yang dijadikan kambing hitam klonengan, please stahp ittt... stahp.... everybody knows now... *kaburpakecamaronyaavano



damarsinyo said:


> ^^gw kan bukan momod, ngapain lu nanya gw
> lol
> 
> tu yg lain juga udah mulai pada nyusul..:eat:


siape tahu lu ada usul siapa yang mw diungkap oleh momod gitu bray, apalagi thread semarang sering diserang kloningan kan bahkan sebelum dari tahun 2012... oopss tahun 2011 pun sebelum lu resmi bergabung di sini juga sudah diserang klonengan


----------



## damarsinyo

^^makanya sebelum tahun 2011 pun udah sering ada kloningan, pasti oknum lama tuh 
sayang banget kalo yg di daftar hanya yg 2012 saja.. 

kalopun gw ada usul nama juga pasti lewat PM


----------



## D3Y

senokiO said:


> Melanjuti pertanyaan ane di FB... Kalau 1 ID di share utk bbrp forumer termasuk cloningan ga?
> 
> Maklum, ane (Original user ID Balikpapan) suka bikin rusuh, ngebully, ngeflame, dst dan beberapa kali sempat di banned dan skrg pun ID tsb msh dibanned utk bbrp bulan. Tak kehabisan ide, pinjem ID kloningan forumer lain, "flamable" yg skrg di banned bbrp bulan adlh salah satunya
> "Flamable" pun juga sempet dipake rame2 sblm dibanned bbrp waktu lalu, dan kalau nanti kembali aktif, for sure itu tetep ID rame2. Kekekeke..
> 
> Nah skrg pake ID Senokio yg nyisa satu. Agak hati2 sih krn ini ID original cmn ya itu, bisa di share.. Kalau ane macem2 kena banned lagi dah... Makanya skrg agak2 jaim gitu. Hihihi...
> 
> Ttd... Senokio aka Balikpapan :cheers:


uhm...pas sekali sama tebakan ane:cheers:
user *senokio* yang ane tau adalah *senoholic* dulu, user ID yang santun dalam berposting, gak ngotot dan dewasa dalam komentar.
namun belakangan terakhir senokio menjadi aneh, gampangan, emosian dan sensitif :|
nada2 tulisannya mirip dengan postingan user ID balikpapan (peace:nocrook

sekarang terjawab sudah tebakan ane tentang user ID *senokio* yang dipakai oleh bro *balikpapan* :yes:


----------



## eurico

damarsinyo said:


> ^^makanya sebelum tahun 2011 pun udah sering ada kloningan, pasti oknum lama tuh
> sayang banget kalo yg di daftar hanya yg 2012 saja..
> 
> kalopun gw ada usul nama juga pasti lewat PM


wah gak berani posting langsung di sini ya bray... gak papa santai aja kok, kita all out aja semuanya, biar semua forumer tahu dan jawaban momods nanti seperti apa... sebelum tahun 2012 tret Solo juga sudah diserang klonengan juga hno: sebelum yudhit resmi bergabung di ssc juga tret solo juga sudah diserang


----------



## damarsinyo

^^tapi saya kog kurang ngerti maksud nya yg saya bold ini ya..:?



senokiO said:


> Maklum, ane (Original user ID Balikpapan) suka bikin rusuh, ngebully, ngeflame, dst dan beberapa kali sempat di banned dan skrg pun ID tsb msh dibanned utk bbrp bulan. Tak kehabisan ide, *pinjem ID kloningan forumer lain, "flamable"* yg skrg di banned bbrp bulan adlh salah satunya
> *"Flamable" pun juga sempet dipake rame2* sblm dibanned bbrp waktu lalu, dan kalau nanti kembali aktif, for sure itu tetep *ID rame2*. Kekekeke..


^^dipakai rame:?

@eurico; emang sesuatu banget yah?


----------



## eurico

^^ sesutau udah dikalahin sama cettaaarrrrr braayyyy....


----------



## ssphila

Dear Mods, mohon tret ga jelas ini dihapus saja :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1563151

Thanks.


----------



## eurico

mod another clones detected http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1019409 sudah mengacau di tret Jogja dan yang lainnya, mohin ditindak.


----------



## Blue_Sky

^^

Untuk sementara jangan di reply atau diladenin dulu. Kami sedang tracking IP Address nya


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

eurico said:


> mod another clones detected http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1019409 sudah mengacau di tret Jogja dan yang lainnya, mohin ditindak.


^^ Hopefully this is not that _you know who_, again... http://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=15002120

Please Momod Blue_Sky or David-80 do something, thank's.


----------



## eurico

Blue_Sky said:


> ^^
> 
> Untuk sementara jangan di reply atau diladenin dulu. Kami sedang tracking IP Address nya


temen2 di tret jogja udah bacut panas he he, mohon segera ditindak saja mod, paling tidak kenakan pasal flaming post


----------



## tejoe

Mod mohon untuk di cek soal thread baru Semarang|Pandanaran office tower http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1563151
soalnya yg bikin thread tersebut berbau kloningan.. thanks...:cheers:


----------



## Wicak_15

Bang Mod mau tanya, aku penasaran sebenarnya melanggar aturan gak sih postingan dengan gambar kartun sebagai pengganti kata2? 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=97415449&postcount=89 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=97090553&postcount=3777 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=97353962&postcount=7 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=97353187&postcount=6 

Yg posting: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=890926

Personally menurut aku hal ini sangat lucu. Soalnya rata2 forumers kita kan udah pada berumur semua. Nah kalo diisi kartun, jadinya SSCI berasa suasana anak2 donk?


----------



## mtsbjm1

^^ Agak meresahkan menurut ku  makanya di thread yg ada postingannya pasti lelet+lemot koneksi :doh:.

:cheers2:


----------



## vankovic

^^ menurutku kalo gak penting gambarnya mubazir,, bandwidth killer


----------



## mtsbjm1

^^ 1 jam lalu masih saja hno:hno::nuts::nuts: *BandwidthKiller

>http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=97415172&postcount=1221<

:cheers2:


----------



## inBaliTimur

Wicak_15 said:


> Bang Mod mau tanya, aku penasaran sebenarnya melanggar aturan gak sih postingan dengan gambar kartun sebagai pengganti kata2?
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=97415449&postcount=89
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=97090553&postcount=3777
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=97353962&postcount=7
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=97353187&postcount=6
> 
> Yg posting:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=890926
> 
> Personally menurut aku hal ini sangat lucu. Soalnya rata2 forumers kita kan udah pada berumur semua. Nah kalo diisi kartun, jadinya SSCI berasa suasana anak2 donk?


Sorry, I regret that..........
Soalnya masih aga fanatik ama kartun - meski usia 17 tahun, dan sudah dari dulu memang ga suka yang lain selain kartun Amerika, politik, budaya, musik keras dan olahraga........, selain itu emang ga ada aturan mengenai gambar yang katanya, tujuannya gajebo...........
Yah wait and see bagaimana penjelasan mod tentang tag kartun nantinya, dan bagi moderator, jangan lupakan thread utama yaitu baca sebelum posting: aturan main forum ini.


----------



## Namewee

^^ Mungkin terbawa kebiasaan dari forum sebelah. Tapi sebaiknya memang gak usah dibawa-bawa kemari


----------



## inBaliTimur

^^ yup emang betul kata abang Namewee di atas. Karena saya memang sering membaca Kaskus (sebagai silent reader) dan ada hal-hal yang mungkin bagi orang orang Skyscrapercity adalah hal yang tidak waras, saya coba untuk dilakukan di sini. Emang belum ada aturan tertulis tentang hal ini bo.........

Terutama masalah yang paling pelik, pemakaian kata agan, ane dst. dan stempel gambar tak berarti di akhir post - termasuk gambar GIF bertema Gravity Falls yang sering saya posting di thread Jakarta RTRW.


----------



## endar

om mod mohon maaf yang ini ganti judul

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1504559&page=29


asalnya

*B A N D U N G | Beverly **** Residence | 13 Floors + 3 basements*

jadi 

*B A N D U N G | Beverly **** Residence | 17 Floors + 3 basements*


makasih om mod


----------



## Wicak_15

inBaliTimur said:


> Sorry, I regret that..........
> Soalnya masih aga fanatik ama kartun - meski usia 17 tahun, dan sudah dari dulu memang ga suka yang lain selain kartun Amerika, politik, budaya, musik keras dan olahraga........, selain itu emang ga ada aturan mengenai gambar yang katanya, tujuannya gajebo...........
> Yah wait and see bagaimana penjelasan mod tentang tag kartun nantinya, dan bagi moderator, jangan lupakan thread utama yaitu baca sebelum posting: aturan main forum ini.


17 Tahun masih suka kartun?? Woww, Berarti kmu masih pengen merasakan masa anak2 ya? Gak apa2, gak salah. Tapi mohon gambar kartun jangan dibawa2 ke SSCI. Kasihan forumers yg koneksinya lelet. Niat ingin lihat update picture ada gambar kartun yg ada pasti foto update gak semuanya keluar.


----------



## Dazon

^^
kartun gk pandang umur bro  tp sayangnya gambar2 tsb sedikit annoying dimata...


----------



## David-80

setelah kami selidiki, soni santosa is a clone of andra sinaga cs

Cheers


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

David-80 said:


> setelah kami selidiki, soni santosa is a clone of andra sinaga cs
> 
> Cheers


Thank's Mod David-80. and who the hell andra sinaga??


----------



## endar

^^


David-80 said:


> tonite clones
> 
> Andra Sinaga/Putra Henia/Putra Dewa/Dimas Wibawa/Andra Pumawa/Eri Irawan
> 
> kami sudah tau fb account yang bersangkutan yang juga doski ngeclones. Untuk nama account FB, belum bisa kami share, karena kalau FB sudah bukan ranah kami lagi
> 
> 
> Cheers


mod makasih judulnya sudah dirubah
you are the best
kay:


----------



## rahul medan

edit


----------



## ssphila

Bagaimana dengan ini Mods ?



ssphila said:


> Dear Mods, mohon tret ga jelas ini dihapus saja :
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1563151
> 
> Thanks.


Yg bikin ini mungkin bisa sekalian dicek kl perlu, newbie salah jalan atau clones ? http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1019664


----------



## ananto hermawan

Mod David, bisa bantu edit thread ini biar lebih seragam dengan thread lainnya:

- [BANYUWANGI] Project & Development

Tambahin huruf "s" pada kata "Project"


- Kalimantan Barat l Jembatan Tayan l 1.420 M l U/C 

*jadi:*

WEST KALIMANTAN | Jembatan Tayan - 1.420 M | U/C



- North Sumatra l Medan - Kuala Namu - Tebing Tinggi l Integrated With Trans Sumatra Toll Road l 54,8 KM l U/C 

*jadi: *

NORTH SUMATRA | Medan - Kuala Namu - Tebing Tinggi l Integrated with Trans Sumatra Toll Road - 54,8 Km l U/C


Thanks


----------



## adolph

Om Momod, Ini ada newbee yg langsung biki trit macam ini,,


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=97469089#post97469089


----------



## Blue_Sky

^^

Saya merge ke trit [SURABAYA ] City Of Heroes/Indonesia 2nd Biggest City - Thread VI


----------



## Blue_Sky

ananto hermawan said:


> Mod David, bisa bantu edit thread ini biar lebih seragam dengan thread lainnya:
> 
> - [BANYUWANGI] Project & Development
> 
> Tambahin huruf "s" pada kata "Project"
> 
> 
> - Kalimantan Barat l Jembatan Tayan l 1.420 M l U/C
> 
> *jadi:*
> 
> WEST KALIMANTAN | Jembatan Tayan - 1.420 M | U/C
> 
> 
> 
> - North Sumatra l Medan - Kuala Namu - Tebing Tinggi l Integrated With Trans Sumatra Toll Road l 54,8 KM l U/C
> 
> *jadi: *
> 
> NORTH SUMATRA | Medan - Kuala Namu - Tebing Tinggi l Integrated with Trans Sumatra Toll Road - 54,8 Km l U/C
> 
> 
> Thanks


Please confirm first with the thread starter


----------



## ananto hermawan

Blue_Sky said:


> Please confirm first with the thread starter


Mod *Blue_Sky*, saya sudah ijin kepada kedua TS dan sudah disetujui untuk di edit judul thread tersebut.

Trima Kasih sebelumnya


----------



## damarsinyo

mod ada sampah..
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1019916


----------



## eurico

ada tret nyasar mod

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=97501281#post97501281

TS nya juga newbie


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

Kok pada gak jelas gitu siy lama-lama?
Pada ngasal bikin tread Non Skyscraper things di SSC Indonesia. Dikira Kaskus kali yah?
Sorry..


----------



## laba-laba

Shaggy_Solo said:


> Kok pada gak jelas gitu siy lama-lama?
> Pada ngasal bikin tread Non Skyscraper things di SSC Indonesia. Dikira Kaskus kali yah?
> Sorry..


Ane kira ente pertamax Gan !!!

Wkwkwkw maap OOT dan gak nyambung.. hehe


----------



## Ocean One

Namanya juga pada mencari peluang bisnis kale bro. Di mana ada celah buat bisa masuk, ya ke sanalah mereka mencoba buat jualan :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jangan sampai dah SSCI kita neh jadi tempat jualan untuk tujuan bisnis kayak tetangga sebelah, gak asik banget jadinya :bash:


----------



## humaidy

[Palopo] Project & Development mau di sticky... sticky ya!!! pliss
sekalian ubah nama paloponya menjadi huruf kapital [PALOPO] Project & Development


----------



## Ocean One

humaidy said:


> [Palopo] Project & Development mau di sticky... sticky ya!!! pliss
> sekalian ubah nama paloponya menjadi huruf kapital [PALOPO] Project & Development


Mohon sekalian di buat huruf besar semua PALOPO nya bang mod, serta kata projectnya di tambahin S di belakangnya.
TS dah setuju kok cuma lupa aja kali sekalian requestnya..
Thx before :cheers:


----------



## rahul medan

Dear Momod

yg ini juga dunk mod's mohon di sticky
*
[NORTH SUMATERA] Project & Development ( excluding Medan ) *

Tenk Kyuhh..


----------



## drie

Saran :

Mod sebaiknya Thread Bengkulu the green city digabung ke Thread Bengkulu - The Green and Exotic City

:cheers2:


----------



## urix99

thread ini udah 1000 post mod,ijinkan aku jd ts di next thread ye,trims

www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1449015&page=50


----------



## urix99

o ya mod judulnya ada krg 1 huruf dithread ini
www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=97580202#post97580202
renamenya jd seperti dibawah ini,thanks alot yah 

Sumatera Barat | Beautiful Highland Destinations [4th]


----------



## endar

om mod mohon dihapus, trit nyasar dan mohon dibina forumernya

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1564927

kay:

makasih mod


----------



## urix99

o ya mr.mod,yg ini ditunggu renamenya ya



urix99 said:


> o ya mod judulnya ada krg 1 huruf dithread ini
> www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=97580202#post97580202
> renamenya jd seperti dibawah ini,thanks alot yah
> 
> Sumatera Barat | Beautiful Highland Destinations [4th]


----------



## Namewee

endar said:


> om mod mohon dihapus, trit nyasar dan mohon dibina forumernya
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1564927
> 
> kay:
> 
> makasih mod


Dibina atau dibinasakan? :lol:
Yang seperti itu biasanya alumnus forum sebelah


----------



## endar

^^
hiihihihiihhi terserah momod kalo itu


iya betul biasa dari forum sebelah, cuma yang ini gaya penulisannya udah sesuai SSCI banget


----------



## endar

endar said:


> om mod mohon dihapus, trit nyasar dan mohon dibina forumernya
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1564927
> 
> kay:
> 
> makasih mod


tambahan mod


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=97605785&highlight=#post97605785


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=97605626&highlight=#post97605626


yang ini di Greater Jakarta

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1564858


----------



## urix99

o ya mr.mod,yg ini ditunggu renamenya ya



urix99 said:


> o ya mod judulnya ada krg 1 huruf dithread ini
> www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=97580202#post97580202
> renamenya jd seperti dibawah ini,thanks alot yah
> 
> Sumatera Barat | Beautiful Highland Destinations [4th]


----------



## 1lh4m5

momod mau minta ubah judul
*
1.ini

dari

B A N D U N G | West Java Convention Center + Hotel | 14 Floors + 3 Basements 

menjadi*

*B A N D U N G | Pullman Bandung City Center | West Java Convention Center | 16 Floors + 3 basements

============================================

2.ini**

dari

**B A N D U N G | Pullman Hotel | 15 floors + 2 basements

menjadi

**B A N D U N G | Pullman Bandung Golf Resort & Convention Centre | 15 floors + 2 basements *

thanks ya mod :cheers:


----------



## Wicak_15

Bang mod, si Yulz19 kenapa hidup lagi sihh? padahal jelas2 dia "marketingers" dan udah bikin rusuh sampe2 thread Season City jadi "Almarhum". Kali ini dia ngerusuhin thread Green Bay Pluit. Ceritanya sih nanggapin komen miring Supermanbaru



supermanbaru said:


> Intinya ga ada yang murah dan bagus..haha. Kalo jualnya 200-300jt ntar yang tinggal jg byk tukang kelapa, tukang ayam, tukang sayur, preman disana. Otomatis class jadi turun. Contoh Laguna apt, ntar hasilnya yah kayak gitu. Kalo mallnya udah jadi juga ntar yang datang rame2 juga orang udik dr muara angke. Pas sebelah tinggal jalan kaki, berenang jg bisa kalo mau. hahaha. Otomatis yang berduit jadi alergi datang kesana. Liat aja season city pasti bro sis sekalian ngerti deh. Intinya apartemen yang berkelas itu tidak boleh digabung ama yang tidak berkelas, akhirnya yah jadi tidak berkelas semua.hehehe. Kalo regatta semuanya jualnya 3M yang tinggal sana yah orang berduit semua..yang ga berduit ga punya kepentingan disana dilarang masuk.hahaha





supermanbaru said:


> hahaha GA ADA YANG MIRIP. Designnya kolam renangnya gede, hasilnya jadi kolam bebek..hahaha. Yah namanya jg design utk marketing..Tulisan di brochurenya aja..."Design is only for illustration purposes and can be changed at anytime" Yah gitu lah..Yang brochure utk jualan spy banyak uang masuk, yang satunya lg berdasarkan how to maximise profit n to hell with consumers. hahaha. Yang tower A yang sudah serah terima aja keliatan di brochurenya di sekitar kolam banyak sekali pepohonan n kayaknya sejuk n rindang. Hasilnya? pohonnya secuil n kecil2, beton semua. Yang design boleh american..tapi yang bikin orang indo..cut corners semua..ahahha





yulz19 said:


> Bro supermanbaru......komentar2nya mantap & tajam...hahaha....
> Bbrp waktu yg lalu gw pernah komentar soal Seasons City & lingkungannya, tapi kena "keroyok" di forum ini, gw dibilang sombong dan bawa2 tingkat sosial ampe akhirnya thread Seasons City ditutup dgn egois.
> Bro Supermanbaru sangat beruntung dgn komentarnya yg tajam ampe bawa2 tukang sayur dan muara angke, tapi kaga ada yg tersinggung......Mantap bro, hahahahaha.......
> 
> Sukses terus GreenBay Pluit.....


Pelaku: yulz19 
supermanbaru

Mohon tanggapannya bang mod.


----------



## laba-laba

tanggaannya lumayn masuk akal juga


----------



## inBaliTimur

^^ jangan-jangan status banned-nya dicabut..............

BTW, momod, apa perlu thread P&D pulau Bali ini bisa diperluas lingkupnya ke pulau Lombok dan diganti nama threadnya menjadi "[ BALI & LOMBOK ] Projects & Development"? Kalau dibuat threadnya tersendiri, takutnya jadi sepi karena belum ada forumer dari pulau Lombok (bukan forumer bernama Lombok yang emang tukang pesimis ya......) dan proyek yang worth to report di sana sepi.......... dan ternyata ada yang posting proyek di daerah Pulau Lombok di thread Pulau Bali

Evidence:
Here


----------



## drie

Mod, sebaiknya Thread INI di gabung saja dengan Thread [Bengkulu] Rafflesia City Projects


----------



## jonathanterbang

inBaliTimur said:


> ^^ jangan-jangan status banned-nya dicabut..............
> 
> BTW, momod, apa perlu thread P&D pulau Bali ini bisa diperluas lingkupnya ke pulau Lombok dan diganti nama threadnya menjadi "[ BALI & LOMBOK ] Projects & Development"? Kalau dibuat threadnya tersendiri, takutnya jadi sepi karena belum ada forumer dari pulau Lombok (bukan forumer bernama Lombok yang emang tukang pesimis ya......) dan proyek yang worth to report di sana sepi.......... dan ternyata ada yang posting proyek di daerah Pulau Lombok di thread Pulau Bali
> 
> Evidence:
> Here


Kenapa nda buat thread [LOMBOK] Projects & Development
Tinggal taruh sub forum mana, itu yg bingung, java island and bali atau kalimantan sulawesi dan papua ?


----------



## inBaliTimur

jonathanterbang said:


> Kenapa nda buat thread [LOMBOK] Projects & Development
> Tinggal taruh sub forum mana, itu yg bingung, java island and bali atau kalimantan sulawesi dan papua ?


^^ thread-nya rawan sepi dan mubazir bro..... kan sudah dijelaskan di atas......

Kalaupun terpaksa dibuat, taruh aja threadnya di Java Island & Bali

*POSTINGAN KE 500*


----------



## jonathanterbang

inBaliTimur said:


> ^^ thread-nya rawan sepi dan mubazir bro..... kan sudah dijelaskan di atas......
> 
> Kalaupun terpaksa dibuat, taruh aja threadnya di Java Island & Bali
> 
> POSTINGAN KE 500


Buat aja dulu, ntar kan rame sendiri..... Lombok kan prospeknya cerah banget.... :cheers:


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

inBaliTimur said:


> ^^ thread-nya rawan sepi dan mubazir bro..... kan sudah dijelaskan di atas......
> 
> Kalaupun terpaksa dibuat, taruh aja threadnya di Java Island & Bali
> 
> *POSTINGAN KE 500*


Mending bener digabung aja ke [BALI & LOMBOK ISLAND] P&D

Gimana Momod David? :cheers1:


----------



## David-80

dibikin pisah saja [Lombok Island] project and development, biarpun thread nya sedikit isi nya tapi yang penting tidak rancu jika digabungkan dengan Bali
'
Karena Bali is Bali dan Lombok is Lombok, dua tempat yang berbeda. 

Cheers


----------



## inBaliTimur

^^ Thanks momod......

Thread sudah dibuat


----------



## Rovers

Momod, minta tolong dirubah nama thread ini, diganti Approved menjadi U/C. Soalnya proyek ini sudah GB hari ini, Sabtu, 24 November 2012..
Thanks mod...

dari yang ini
MANADO | Lagoon Tamansari | Apartmen & Condotel | 25 Floors | Approved

menjadi ini
MANADO │ Lagoon Tamansari │ Apartment & Condotel │ 25 Floors │ U/C

kalo bisa dicopy aja mod, soalnya kemarin 'apartmen' nya ketinggalan satu huruf (t), trus '|' saya pake kode ascii.. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=97640907#post97640907


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

David-80 said:


> dibikin pisah saja [Lombok Island] project and development, biarpun thread nya sedikit isi nya tapi yang penting tidak rancu jika digabungkan dengan Bali
> '
> Karena Bali is Bali dan Lombok is Lombok, dua tempat yang berbeda.
> 
> Cheers


Owalah sudah dijawab yah..  Maaf telat baca.. 
Tapi apa masuknya tetap di [JAVA & BALI ISLAND] P&D Mad? 

Makasih, penasaran ajah.. :cheers1:


----------



## jonathanterbang

mod tolong ganti judul thread berikut ini

[SEMARANG] Sultan Agung Hospital | 9fl + 12fl 

jadi [SEMARANG] RS Islam Sultan Agung | Hospital | 9fl + 12fl

sama gembok thread SEMARANG | A Harmonious Blending of Cultures | 9th Thread ‎sudah 1000 post dan lanjutannya sudah dibuat...


----------



## rahul medan

rahul medan said:


> Dear Momod
> 
> yg ini juga dunk mod's mohon di sticky
> *
> [NORTH SUMATERA] Project & Development ( excluding Medan ) *
> 
> Tenk Kyuhh..


mod ngerepotin, mohon di stycky ya mod
thx


----------



## Efriansyah Ramadhan

oh ya, thread Lombok P&D ada 2 nih mod, mungkin bisa dimerger :cheers:

di subforum Kalimantan, Sulawesi and Papua
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1249553

di sobforum Java Island and Bali
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=97645893


----------



## David-80

^^ thanks pantesan saya ubek2 di java island ga ketemu ternyata ada di kalimantan lol. thanks thread merged dan moved ke Java island project and dev 

all request done.

Cheers


----------



## mtsbjm1

jonathanterbang said:


> Kenapa nda buat thread [LOMBOK] Projects & Development
> Tinggal taruh sub forum mana, itu yg bingung, java island and bali atau kalimantan sulawesi dan papua ?


IMO > Geographically in Kalimantan Sulawesi dan Papua  tapi takut sepi jadi di JAVA And Bali :banana:

:cheers2:


----------



## Rovers

Thanks mod.. :cheers:


----------



## Ocean One

Dear bang Momod

Please banget thread ini di rubah penulisannya sekalian *diSticky* ya om 
>>> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1564158&page=5

*[Palopo] Project & Development *


Menjadi 


*[PALOPO] Projects & Developments*


Dari 2 halaman belakang dah di ajukan juga sama TS nya.
Makasi sebelumnya bang Mod.. :cheers:


----------



## bozenBDJ

mau posting gambar di SSC gimana?


----------



## laba-laba

bozenBDJ said:


> mau posting gambar di SSC gimana?


read TUTORIAL: Uploading Picture and Videos


----------



## David-80

sorry guys, tapi palopo belum bisa di sticky karena masih dibawah 300-500 post 

Cheers


----------



## Ocean One

Ohw gitu ya mod.

Thx ya buat infonya.. kay:

Will be report u again after reaching at least 300 post.

Anyway, thx a lot mod buat perubahan judul thread Palopo. :cheers:


----------



## Ocean One

Ada yang jualan mod >>> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=97690450&postcount=131


----------



## Rovers

Minta tolong lagi mod, dirubah nama thread ini... ternyata 28 lantai, baru dapat konfirmasi dari orang Wika... 

dari 
MANADO │ Lagoon Tamansari │ Apartment & Condotel │ 25 Floors │ U/C

menjadi 
MANADO │ Lagoon Tamansari │ Apartment & Condotel │ 28 Floors │ U/C


Thanks mod... :cheers:


----------



## Rovers

Thanks lagi mod.. :cheers:


----------



## ssphila

Mod, mungkin Magelang bisa dipertimbangkan utk di sticky melihat postingan & forumer2nya sudah cukup aktif.

:cheers2:


----------



## David-80

^^ done :cheers:

Cheers


----------



## ssphila

^^ Thanks Mod kay:


----------



## Namewee

Maaf Mod,, thread ini cocoknya dibinasakan atau dipindahkah saja??

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1566244


----------



## 1lh4m5

Mod tolong ganti tret ini

dari 

*B A N D U N G | PLAZA PANASIA | 22 Floors*

menjadi

*B A N D U N G | Plaza Panasia | 22 Floors *

makasih banget


----------



## paradyto

Dear *Mods*,

Ini ada thread baru: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1566577 dan sampahnya yang http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1564862, dua thread itu mohon digabung ke thread yang sudah ada http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=531996&page=5

Mungkin nggak tahu saja

Mohon bantuannya,
terima kasih banyak,

cheers


----------



## mtsbjm1

Mod,, another petty Bitch :lol::lol::lol: ada sampah lagi nih mod mung kasar 

>http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=97797499&postcount=21257<

User > http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1022979

:cheers2:


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

mtsbjm1 said:


> Mod,, another petty Bitch :lol::lol::lol: ada sampah lagi nih mod mung kasar
> 
> >http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=97797499&postcount=21257<
> 
> User > http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1022979
> 
> :cheers2:


Dear Momods,

^^ Mohon postingan itu dihapus saja.. Kurang nyaman dibaca, termasuk postingan yang meng-QUOTE berikutnya.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=97797499&postcount=21257

Matur nuwun Mod.. :cheers1:


----------



## mtsbjm1

Shaggy_Solo said:


> Dear Momods,
> 
> ^^ Mohon postingan itu dihapus saja.. Kurang nyaman dibaca, termasuk postingan yang meng-QUOTE berikutnya.


^^ injih tuh postingan bikin si bray Eurico jadi gak enak hati 

:cheers2:


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

Shaggy_Solo said:


> Dear Momods,
> 
> ^^ Mohon postingan itu dihapus saja.. Kurang nyaman dibaca, termasuk postingan yang meng-QUOTE berikutnya.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=97797499&postcount=21257
> 
> Matur nuwun Mod.. :cheers1:


Thank's Mod.. But I mean these QUOTE too..

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=97801978&postcount=21272 << Termasuk ID ini siapa yah?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=97797731&postcount=21257

^^ Mohon dihapus juga. Matur nuwun..


----------



## urix99

o ya mod,cm minta rename kan aja,salah ketik jdul,kegelapan disini
ini threadnya http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1566750

jadinya seperti ini

*Jepang | Negeri Sakura | Negara Tetangga Jauh Kita | Ganbatte *


----------



## David-80

^^ sorry, tapi saya closed thread nya, karena Jepang terlalu jauh untuk menjadi neighbour kita. Nanti yang saya takutkan ada Canada | Negara tetangga kita yang lebih jauh| dan sebagainya

Silahkan visit forum SSC Jepang jika ingin mengetahui tentang Jepang, karena forum jepang membutuhkan banyak visitor dan forumer 

Cheers


----------



## urix99

wah kenapa diclose mod,itu australia jauh jg. . .masa begitu mod?
Masa cuma itu pertimbangannya?
Jujur kecewa aku kali ini.


----------



## laba-laba

urix99 said:


> wah kenapa diclose mod,itu australia jauh jg. . .masa begitu mod?
> Masa cuma itu pertimbangannya?
> Jujur kecewa aku kali ini.


Australia masih sebelahan ma indo.


----------



## David-80

urix99 said:


> wah kenapa diclose mod,itu australia jauh jg. . .masa begitu mod?
> Masa cuma itu pertimbangannya?
> Jujur kecewa aku kali ini.



dulu SD belajar geografi mas? 

Cheers


----------



## urix99

yg dekat itu ya ASEAN,tentu lah aku belajar,
tapi ya sudahlah ngalah aja aku sm kekuasaan anda disini


----------



## urix99

cirrrrrr


----------



## David-80

urix99 said:


> yg dekat itu ya ASEAN,tentu lah aku belajar,
> tapi ya sudahlah ngalah aja aku sm kekuasaan anda disini


kok malah bawa2 kekuasaan, kan saya nanya, dulu belajar kan katanya ? betul? 

nah saya tanya balik, Australia posisi nya ada dimana hayo ? di sebelah mana nya Indonesia

hayo coba jawab adek urix99... kalau bener saya kasih hadiah  

Cheers


----------



## jonathanterbang

urix99 said:


> yg dekat itu ya ASEAN,tentu lah aku belajar,
> tapi ya sudahlah ngalah aja aku sm kekuasaan anda disini


Faktanya indonesia berbatasan langsung dengan indonesia, coba anda tinggal di kupang, sebrang lautan sudah ada darwin yg di australia....


----------



## David-80

^^ waduh dek jonathan malah bocorin jawaban *jewer* :lol:

Cheers


----------



## laba-laba

laba-laba said:


> Australia masih sebelahan ma indo.


Aku tadi dah duluan jawabnya pak guuuuruuu..
Berarti aku dah boleh pulang kaaannn..


Dah OOT nya yaa.. heheehhh


----------



## urix99

sekali lagi aku masih mau nanya mod :nuts:
masih tentang thread td,ini pertanyaanku,selain daripada jarak,*apa bedanya thread tentang negara di sub forum itu (ada lumayan banyak threadnya) dengan thread yg aku buat barusan namun diclosed* dengan alasan jarak yg jauh,dan kemungkinan ada ts ts lain buat yg serupa,mengacu pada ini


David-80 said:


> ^^ sorry, tapi saya closed thread nya, karena Jepang terlalu jauh untuk menjadi neighbour kita. Nanti yang saya takutkan ada Canada | Negara tetangga kita yang lebih jauh| dan sebagainya
> 
> Silahkan visit forum SSC Jepang jika ingin mengetahui tentang Jepang, karena forum jepang membutuhkan banyak visitor dan forumer
> 
> Cheers


----------



## laba-laba

urix99 said:


> sekali lagi aku masih mau nanya mod :nuts:
> masih tentang thread td,ini pertanyaanku,selain daripada jarak,apa bedanya thread tentang negara di sub forum itu (ada lumayan banyak threadnya) dengan thread yg aku buat barusan namun diclosed dengan alasan jarak yg jauh,dan kemungkinan ada ts ts lain buat yg serupa,mengacu pada ini


word... TETANGGA...

Bukan RW sebelah...

Kalau ada yg lain seperti CANADA.. pasti akan di tutup om Momod juga karena kejauhan... dan bukan tetangga


----------



## urix99

jadi kesimpulannya apa dari thread khusus negara yg bisa dibuatkan threadnya?
cuma TETANGGA?
Kesimpulan?


----------



## laba-laba

urix99 said:


> jadi kesimpulannya apa dari thread khusus negara yg bisa dibuatkan threadnya?
> cuma TETANGGA?
> Kesimpulan?


Yap...

Kalo mo yg laen langsung aja ke forum Negara nya langsung ntuk becakap2 ..


----------



## ssphila

jonathanterbang said:


> *Faktanya indonesia berbatasan langsung dengan indonesia*, coba anda tinggal di kupang, sebrang lautan sudah ada darwin yg di australia....


:|


----------



## Namewee

urix99 said:


> jadi kesimpulannya apa dari thread khusus negara yg bisa dibuatkan threadnya?
> cuma TETANGGA?
> Kesimpulan?


Tetangga ya tetangga. Mana ada tetangga jauh atau tetangga dekat

Kalau jauh bukan tetangga namanya


----------



## Dazon

opcorn:


----------



## IlhamBXT

tuing nanti kalau ndak ditutup bakalan mengundang thread lain macam China,Hongkong,Taiwan Dll.Kalau Thread di Negara tetangga kita kan karena secara geografis ada didekat kita ^^
Filipina,Malaysia,Thailand,Brunei Darussalam,Myanmar,Singapore, Vietnam,Kamboja ada di Utara Kita.Kalau Australia ada di Selatan Kita  timor leste ada disampingnya provinsi NTT Papua Nugini ada di Timurnya kita


----------



## IlhamBXT

Mod mau tanya gunanya Sticky itu untuk apa :? Mohon pencerahannya ya


----------



## laba-laba

Thats ur own problem.. kalau pribadimu terluka, selesaikan secara pribadi, pm dia... katakan saja waktu dan tempatnya... Selesai


----------



## David-80

kok saya tidak merasa ada yang aneh ya dengan komen bro aan_mustafa? inti nya gini deh bro ilham, lets agree to disagree gitu aja...

kita boleh tidak suka dengan komen tertentu, tapi bukan berarti kita harus melarang yang bersangkutan untuk melontarkan pendapat. selama itu tidak menyinggung SARA, city versus city dan personal attack, saya rasa tidak ada masalah. 

Cheers


----------



## IlhamBXT

David-80 said:


> kok saya tidak merasa ada yang aneh ya dengan komen bro aan_mustafa? inti nya gini deh bro ilham, lets agree to diasgree gitu aja...
> 
> kita boleh tidak suka dengan komen tertentu, tapi bukan berarti kita harus melarang yang bersangkutan untuk melontarkan pendapat. selama itu tidak menyinggung SARA, city versus city dan personal attack, saya rasa tidak ada masalah.
> 
> Cheers


^^
Yakin ? Udah ditimbang masak - masak?

katanya City to City haram disini ? gimana? konsisten?


----------



## David-80

^^ yep, whats ur problem really?

Cheers


----------



## IlhamBXT

Gak suka orangnya akibat terlalu lebay dan suka memosting ketidaksukaan akan suatu tokoh+perbandingan 2 kota.Masak saya dulu mandingkan kota malang dgn solo ditegur yg ini tidak? 

Regard, 
IlhamBXT


----------



## Dazon

David-80 said:


> ^^ dua thread bengkulu sudah saya merged yang di nusantara sudah saya deleted
> 
> @ray_sby sudah saya edit, tapi poll nya untuk apa dan apa pertanyaan dari poll tersebut? sebaiknya tidak usah di kasih poll menurut saya
> 
> Cheers


salah satu orang yang ada di forum ini tulung buat quick linknya dong, supaya tidak terjadi double thread.. :banana::cheers:


----------



## urix99

saran aja nih,sesama forumer indo coba pakai bahasa indonesia aja,


----------



## aan_mustafa

Bro Moderator David,
Bagaimana dg masukan dari sebagian forumer Lombok yg kesulitan mencari Thread "Lombok"?



aan_mustafa said:


> Dear Saudara Mod David
> 
> 
> Ada masukan Sub thread "|| Jawa Island & Bali ||" dirubah / ditambahi nama menjadi "|| Jawa, Bali & Nusa Tenggara ||" karena banyak yg kesulitan mencari Thread "|LOMBOK ISLAND| Projects & Development"
> 
> (mungkin ada solusi lain) :cheers:
> --------------
> Hal itu sesuai dg masukan dari beberapa forumer di Lombok.
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>
> Keluhan susahnya cari Thread Lombok.
> 
> 
> diorinisan said:
> 
> 
> 
> fiuhhh dicari2 di di subforum Kalimantan, Sulawesi and Papua ngak ada,.. ternyata nyempil disini
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>
> persetujuan pengajuan saran ke bro Mod David
> 
> 
> hadyanto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Setubuh....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> diorinisan said:
> 
> 
> 
> setuju,thread kupang juga seharusnya dipindah jg disini,biar lengkap sunda kecilnya bali,ntb dan ntt
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Saya hanya menyampaikan saja, terima kasih.


---------------------------
Belajarlah menerima perbedaan karena Indonesia itu "Bhineka Tunggal Ika". Kebebasan berpendapat dilindungi oleh UUD 45 pasal 28 namun sejatinya kebebasan itu "No SARA & Diskriminatif" demi Satunya Indonesia.
----------------------------


----------



## David-80

^^ bro aan, besok saya edit, nih lagi trouble di control panel moderator nya

@ilhambxt, kalu tidak suka silahkan gunakan PM untuk contact ybs

@urix tidak ada yang melarang berbahasa inggris, disini forum internasional.

Cheers


----------



## aan_mustafa

David-80 said:


> ^^ bro aan, besok saya edit, nih lagi trouble di control panl moderator nya
> 
> Cheers


Ok terima kasih bro David...
Semoga bermanfaat bagi forumer Lombok.



---------------------------
Belajarlah menerima perbedaan karena Indonesia itu "Bhineka Tunggal Ika". Kebebasan berpendapat dilindungi oleh UUD 45 pasal 28 namun sejatinya kebebasan itu "No SARA & Diskriminatif" demi Satunya Indonesia.
----------------------------


----------



## mtsbjm1

urix99 said:


> saran aja nih,sesama forumer indo coba pakai bahasa indonesia aja,


jangan mas Urix soalnya gw kurang fasih Indonesia saking sering pake bahasa Banjar  makanya banyak postingan ku yg mulai pake Bahasa Inggris :lol::lol:



David-80 said:


> @urix tidak ada yang melarang berbahasa inggris, disini forum internasional.
> 
> Cheers


^^ +1 I Agree kay: Since, This forum is viewed not just by Indonesians but also people's Abroad :lol:

:cheers2:


----------



## IlhamBXT

aan_mustafa said:


> Bro Moderator David,
> Bagaimana dg masukan dari sebagian forumer Lombok yg kesulitan mencari Thread "Lombok"?
> 
> 
> 
> Saya hanya menyampaikan saja, terima kasih.
> 
> 
> ---------------------------
> Belajarlah menerima perbedaan karena Indonesia itu "Bhineka Tunggal Ika". Kebebasan berpendapat dilindungi oleh UUD 45 pasal 28 namun sejatinya kebebasan itu "No SARA & Diskriminatif" demi Satunya Indonesia.
> ----------------------------


Atas nama kebebasan berpendapat pula sehingga bisa memberikan komentar negatif ^^ 
Bukannya begitu?


----------



## aan_mustafa

^^^^^^^^^^^
Yang terhormat Saudara IlhamBXT,
Sesuai saran Bro moderator & forumer lain, jika anda tidak suka dg personel silahkan gunakan PM, namun saya tidak ada waktu untuk menanggapinya. Jangan tunjukan tendensius di forum public karena akan mengganggu forumer lain. Marilah belajar menghormati hak orang lain. Tapi ingat saya tidak pernah menyinggung sekalipun dalam semua postingan kepada anda. Dan saya tidak pernah menggap ini sebagai "masalah". Kita adalah satu Indonesia.


All forumer,
Pribadi saya minta maaf mungkin ini postingan person to person yg bukan pd tempatnya. Ini untuk meluruskan saja.

Bro Mod David,
Orang ini selalu tendensius terhadap postingan saya karena "dendam" pernah anda tegur. Mungkin jika saya ada kesalahan, secara terbuka silahkan tegur saya. "Saya sangat terbuka, karena manusia jauh dari kesempurnaan". 
Terima kasih.


---------------------------
Belajarlah menerima perbedaan karena Indonesia itu "Bhineka Tunggal Ika". Kebebasan berpendapat dilindungi oleh UUD 45 pasal 28 namun sejatinya kebebasan itu "No SARA & Diskriminatif" demi Satunya Indonesia.
----------------------------


----------



## D3Y

dear Mods
sebagai TS thread Football Corner 10
D3Y mohon izin agar thread tersebut jangan dulu diarsipkan alias dilanjut sementara hingga babak penyisihan grup piala AFF 2012 bergulir.
dimaksudkan agar conversation mengenai pembahasan ini tidak terputus...

mungkin besok thread lanjutannya akan dibikin, semoga indonesia bisa lanjut hingga semifinal dan final buat dibahas di thread 11
amin


----------



## urix99

mtsbjm1 said:


> jangan mas Urix soalnya gw kurang fasih Indonesia saking sering pake bahasa Banjar  makanya banyak postingan ku yg mulai pake Bahasa Inggris :lol::lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ +1 I Agree kay: Since, This forum is viewed not just by Indonesians but also people's Abroad :lol:
> 
> :cheers2:


maksudku khusus dithread ini,memang gak ada ngelarang,memang ini forum int.tapi ya sudahlah hahahaha

tp aku bingung sm fmer ini,tiba2 ngequote my post,tiba2 bertanya seperti ini maksudnya apa 


tjokro_ragazzo said:


> you're not serious, right? bro?


----------



## IlhamBXT

Dear moderator 
Saya memiliki usulan atas apa yang saya alami beberapa hari ini : 
1.Pertegas tentang pasal 28 mengenai kebebasan berserikat dan berpendapat. Dalam berpendapat apakah diperkenankan mengkritik secara langsung tanpa menyamarkan yang dikritik? 
2.Perbandingan City to City dan sebagainya 
pertegas kembali apakah haram hukumnya membandingkan city to city dsb ataukah boleh dengan ketentuan khusus. 
3.Pertegas kembali user kloningan 
apakah bisa mendaftar kembali apa tidak 

Dan dimohon untuk moderator memutuskan dengan adil apakah pihak2 tersebut bersalah apa tidak.Dengan tidak memandang umur ataupun jenis kelamin 

Regard, 
IlhamBXT


----------



## Mehome

Saya baru sadar kalo forum kita belum punya thread ttg arsitektur & kontruksi bangunan

Saya lagi mau belajar dan denger pengalaman dari temen2 lainnya 

Kira-kira bakal redundant ga ya thread nya?

Di thread itu nantinya kita bisa membicarakan ttg arsitektur, material gedung, proses2 etc

Lumayan berguna buat sharing bagi yang mau bangun rumah, rusun, ruko atau kantor


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

*IlhamBXT & Forumers SSC Indonesia*, maaf niy saya jadi ikutan, untuk posting di SSC saya rasa bebas kok dari dulu.. Asalkan, sopan, nyantai, tidak bersifat menyerang, dan yang penting informatif aja.. Mau mengkritik boleh, tapi gak perlu juga membanding-bandingkan dengan ekstrim.

Kita semua nyantai kok kalau posting, gak usah dimasukin ke ati kalao ada yang kurang cocok. Semua boleh berpendapat positif atau negarif, kembali ke kitanya saja mau nanggepin ato tidak. Percuma otot-ototan, betul kan?

Yuuk dilanjut.. :cheers1:


----------



## IlhamBXT

Tapi yg kurang sreg saya 1.Jika di SSCI bisa ada koment yang negatif apa beda dengan kolom komentar dimedia massa?Setidaknya ada peraturan bersama untuk tidak berkomen negatif.Boleh berkomen negatif tapi dengan masukan yg membangun.Saya tidak mau ujung2nya SSCI menjadi seperti media massa yg online dijadikan tempat komen negatif. 

Regard,
IlhamBXT


----------



## laba-laba

IlhamBXT said:


> Tapi yg kurang sreg saya 1.Jika di SSCI bisa ada koment yang negatif apa beda dengan kolom komentar dimedia massa?Setidaknya ada peraturan bersama untuk tidak berkomen negatif.Boleh berkomen negatif tapi dengan masukan yg membangun.Saya tidak mau ujung2nya SSCI menjadi seperti media massa yg online dijadikan tempat komen negatif.
> 
> Regard,
> IlhamBXT


Jgn prasa amat bro... semua aman2 aja kok...

Usul dari ku. 

TAKE IT OR LEAVE IT

Atau bro... kalau bro bisa buktikan komen negatif orng lain itu salah, bagus juga bro... tapi jangan mengadu ke momod kalau orng lain menurut KAMU salah..


----------



## mtsbjm1

Mods, this sick son of a bitch :down:



mtsbjm1 said:


> Mod,, another petty Bitch :lol::lol::lol: ada sampah lagi nih mod mung kasar
> 
> >http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=97797499&postcount=21257<
> 
> User > http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1022979
> 
> :cheers2:





Shaggy_Solo said:


> Dear Momods,
> 
> ^^ Mohon postingan itu dihapus saja.. Kurang nyaman dibaca, termasuk postingan yang meng-QUOTE berikutnya.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=97797499&postcount=21257
> 
> Matur nuwun Mod.. :cheers1:


^^ re-emerges again hno:hno:



cetar said:


> wah ini nih, komentar2 spt ini nih yg bkin negeri ini hancur krn orang2nya sendiri. hno:
> jangan salahkan aja deh klo FPI tiba2 kalap trus bkin rusuh, komentar2 tanpa otak kaya gini trus ujung2nya FPI yg disalahin :bash:





cetar said:


> si BABI tak berOTAK udh berani nongol lagi rupanya :lol:


the user > |> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1023723 <|

BANNED :banned: him kay:

:cheers2:


----------



## urix99

mana nih thread arcitektur katanya mau dibuat


----------



## eurico

mod ada klonengan lagi ditret ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=627326&page=1066


----------



## Mehome

@ da urix : iyaaaaah nanti saya bikin hehehe


----------



## ssphila

Maaf Mods, merepotkan lagi :doh:

Mohon edit judul thread ini :

Menara Suara Merdeka | Semarang | Office | 16 Floors + 2 Basement2

menjadi

Menara Suara Merdeka | Semarang | Office | 16 Floors + 2 Basements

Thanks in advance Mods :cheers2:


----------



## mtsbjm1

Mods, yet again the clones in Solo P & D hno:hno:

>http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=97896886&postcount=21323<

the User > http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1023797

:cheers2:


----------



## Wicak_15

Bang Mod, kayaknya ada Thread salah tempat 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=97920986#post97920986 

Sebaiknya pindahin saja ke Sub Forum Gado-Gado. Karena nih thread bukan membahas suatu proyek. Tapi tentang teori2. 

Thanks


----------



## Namewee

Sila diarsipkan mod 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1051277

Thread barunya udah dibikin. Thanks :cheers:


----------



## mtsbjm1

--_--


----------



## yudibali2008

mtsbjm1 said:


> Mods, thread ini > http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1567438 perlu di kunci dulu, minta konfirmasi dulu ama SSCI Banua karena gak konsuktasi terlebih dahulu :bash::bash:
> 
> Tks. Mods kay:
> 
> :cheers2:



nggak perlu di closed lah thread nya bro, diganti aja photo2 nya yg lebih bagus aja pengambilan sudutnya


----------



## mtsbjm1

yudibali2008 said:


> nggak perlu di closed lah thread nya bro, diganti aja photo2 nya yg lebih bagus aja pengambilan sudutnya


wokeh, mas, cari angle bersihnya susah banget :nuts::nuts::nuts: makanya opsi sementara  digunakan 

:cheers2:


----------



## Wicak_15

Bang mod, ada thread Sampah di Greater Jakarta. 

Sampahnya: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1568185 

Mohon sampahnya dibersihkan


Thank u:cheers:


----------



## Wicak_15

^^Bang Mod, ada sampah baru lagi nihh:bash::bash: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1568199 
Kali ini sedang promosi. Mohon sampahnya dibersihkan (lagi..) 


Thanks


----------



## Wicak_15

^^Mod ada lagi nih http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=97991434#post97991434 
Si Fuzoong di banned aja deh mod. Bikin rusuh aja 


Thanks


----------



## rahul medan

edit


----------



## thekonil

Mod , sesuai saran dari *Mehome* , tolong Buat subforum khusus Design and Architecture...










Thx ^^


----------



## Namewee

^^ Nah, itu kan udah ada bro


----------



## laba-laba

Wicak_15 said:


> ^^Mod ada lagi nih http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=97991434#post97991434
> Si Fuzoong di banned aja deh mod. Bikin rusuh aja
> 
> 
> Thanks


hahaha jadi penasaran aku apa jawaban dari pertanyaan aku..

dia sempat jawab tak ?


----------



## Dazon

guntur68 said:


> nice info masbro
> hal yang menarik >>>>> Cekidot


ban IPnya bos gpl...


----------



## IlhamBXT

Om moderator 
minta dicheck dong apakah thread ini sudah sesuai dengan judul apa belum 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1566353


Mohon koreksi threadnya apabila ada salah ya.

regard,
IlhamBXT


----------



## paradyto

Dear *David* and *Blue*,

Mohon bantuannya untuk arsip thread PLM 2, karena sudah 1000 post.

untuk thread lanjutannya, monggo diteruskan di PLM 3



terima kasih banyak,

cheers


----------



## Blue_Sky

Just saran dari gw, mending status proyek nya seperti On Hold/UC/Approved dll tidak perlu dicantumkan. Selain semua bisa lihat sendiri progres proyeknya saat membuka trit, kami para mods juga gk perlu selalu mengganti status proyek dari Proposed ke Approved ke UC ke Topping Off ke Completed


----------



## v-sun

Blue_Sky said:


> Just saran dari gw, mending status proyek nya seperti On Hold/UC/Approved dll tidak perlu dicantumkan. Selain semua bisa lihat sendiri progres proyeknya saat membuka trit, kami para mods juga gk perlu selalu mengganti status proyek dari Proposed ke Approved ke UC ke Topping Off ke Completed


^^ +1 kay:


----------



## Dazon

dulu ane pernah liat thread khusus mengenai format cara posting thread & ane rasa memang bagus kok untuk itu. Ane kira sepertinya banyak yang suka dengan rule tersebut.



Blue_Sky said:


> Just saran dari gw, mending status proyek nya seperti On Hold/UC/Approved dll tidak perlu dicantumkan.


tenang aja kalo forumernya memang niat or ada moodnya, thread mana pun dibaca kok.



> Selain semua bisa lihat sendiri progres proyeknya saat membuka trit, kami para mods juga gk perlu selalu mengganti status proyek dari Proposed ke Approved ke UC ke Topping Off ke Completed


sorry mod bukannya itu makan sehari2 moderator ya? :cheers:


----------



## TFM1

^^ iya mod, kalau bisa status tetap mejeng di judul thread... toh perubahan dari U/C ke T/O dan ke Completed itu butuh waktu yg cukup lama... seandainya kami para TS bisa ngeruba judul thread sendiri, mungkin kami gak akan ngerepotin moderator untuk hal2 remeh seperti gantu judul kayak gini deh...


----------



## Namewee

^^ Moderatornya sendiri kan cuma ngasih saran biar kerepotannya bisa berkurang. Status2 seperti Proposed, Approved, UC dll kan bisa aja dicantumin di postingan pertama dan disana TS juga bisa ngedit sesukanya

Sorry, cuma mengutarakan pendapat


----------



## jonathanterbang

Kalau di trit semarang sih nda ada status U/C dll, malas harus lapor ganti judul.. 
belum lagi untuk proyek yang lebih dari satu gedung.. gimana coba ngasih U/C, T/O, dll... 

oh ya om momod nitip buat ganti judul trit-trit berikut...
[SEMARANG] @HOM Hotel | 11 floors + 1 basement


jadi 
[SEMARANG] @HOM Hotel | 12 floors + 1 basement
sudah ada bukti dilapangan dan sudah di diskusikan di tritnya.. 


trus satu lagi mod
[SEMARANG] Aziza by Horison | Condotel Syariah | 10 Floors + 1 Basements

jadi 
[SEMARANG] Aziza by Horison | Condotel Syariah | 10 Floors + 1 Basement

's' nya diilangin, kan cuma 1 basement, trims mod..


----------



## Dazon

Thead punya momod:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=212413

Another Thread kemayoran:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=233231

*Unknow:*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=475681

Medan Pic:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=362643

Sudah punya Thread The Energi
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=366690
======================================================
======================================================

*Merger:*
www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=531412
Dengan:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=503422

*Merger:*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=372943
Dengan:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=270123

*Merger:*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=362647
Dengan:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=358511

*Merger?:*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=183522
Dengan:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=203100


======================================================
======================================================


*Rename:*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=233233
JAKARTA | The 18th Residence at Taman Rasuna | Apartment | 2 Towers | 36 Fl x 2 | Com

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=375552
JAKARTA | Wisma Asia | Office | 21 Fl | Com

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=279045
JAKARTA | Kantor Dirjen Pendidikan Tinggi | Gov. Office | 18 Fl | Com

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=123160
JAKARTA | Bellagio Residence | Apartment | 36 Fl | Com

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=123541
JAKARTA | Bellagio Residence | Apartment | 140 m x 2 | 2 Towers | 46 Fl x 2 | Com

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=183591
JAKARTA | The Peak at Sudirman | Apartment | 218.5 m x 2 | 4 Towers | 35 Fl x 2 | 55 Fl x 2 | Com

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=214898
JAKARTA | Pearl Garden | Apartment | 12 | Com

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=267968
JAKARTA | Bank NISP Tower | Office | 20 Fl | Com

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=214905
JAKARTA | Senayan Residence | Apartment | 3 Towers | 25 Fl x 3 | Com

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=214893
JAKARTA | The Summit | Apartment | 24 Fl | Com

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=203100
JAKARTA | Tanah Abang Market (Block A) | Market | 18 Fl | Com

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=233295
JAKARTA | Menara Anugrah | Office | 25 Fl | Com

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=210603
JAKARTA | Bank Mega Tower| Office | 27 Fl | Com
























































:cheers:


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

Anyway, geli kalo baca Signature beberapa forumers. 
Kesannya kok Signature itu jadi macem facebook untuk Update Status yah..? 
Yang ini nyindir batas wilayah, yang ono njawab apalah. Macem berbalas pantun.. :laugh:


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

Dear Momods, saya mau tanya 
apakah bisa thread [SOLO RAYA] Subosukowonosraten Development News ini di-sticky?

Karena banyak forumers Solo Raya yang sudah aktif meramaikannya..
Thank's :cheers2:


----------



## ssphila

Dear Moderators, saya ingin bertanya mengenai ID "BALIKPAPAN" http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=285900. Setau saya ID tersebut sudah "Permanently Banned" sperti keputusan moderator dibawah ini :



David-80 said:


> ^^ teman2 forumer lain, tanpa harus saya jelaskan, sudah terbuka sendiri kan cloningan lain yang saya maksud.
> 
> when you dont respect the rules and our moderators, how can we respect you? Good bye :cheers:
> 
> 
> Cheers





David-80 said:


> sharing account tidak diperbolehkan, rules suatu forum ditentukan oleh local moderator di forum tersebut, bukan secara global.
> 
> terlebih lagi, balikpapan sedang dalam proses banned, dengan menggunakan account teman nya, dia sama saja tidak menghormati hukuman yang
> diberikan olehnya.
> 
> 
> untuk bro senokio, tolong untuk tidak memberikan ID nya kepada balikpapan, karena itu sama saja anda membantu yang bersangkutan untuk "cloning".
> 
> 
> Cheers





David-80 said:


> ban permanen itu sudah jelas, karena yang bersangkutan malah bikin ID kloningan ketika mendapatkan temporary ban, jika saja dia sabar dan menunggu sampai masa hukuman nya selesai, tentu saja tidak akan ada ban permanent. sekedar info saja, balikpapan saya ban 3 bulan saja, sebagai warning terakhir saya, tapi karena yang bersangkutan bikin ID banyak dan bahkan menggunakan id senokio, tentu saja hukuman justru saya tambah.
> 
> rules SSC untuk multiple ID adalah banned permanent. bisa ditanyakan ke Jan, jika kurang jelas
> 
> Cheers



Lalu, tiba2 koq bisa posting disini, apalagi dengan kalimat yang melecehkan "*Atau konsep High End Mall standar Semarang yg isinya Matahari/Centro DS, Giordano, G2000, Hammer, KFC, BK, Body Shop, Nautica, dan sekelasnya?*" :




balikpapan said:


> Excuse me? Konsep High End mall? Maksudnya apa ini? Mau bersejajar dgn mall2 di Jakarta kayak Pacific Place atau Plaza Indonesia yg isinya LV, Cartier, Hermes, Bvlgary, Chanel, DKNY, dan sejenisnya?
> 
> Atau konsep High End Mall standar Semarang yg isinya Matahari/Centro DS, Giordano, G2000, Hammer, KFC, BK, Body Shop, Nautica, dan sekelasnya?
> 
> Please kita samakan dulu arti dan pengelompokan High End, upper, mid up, mid mid, and mid low?
> 
> Kalau disini aja udh keliru yah end of story.



Juga ini :



balikpapan said:


> OK noted... Berarti sampai ada penyeragaman, tenant2 medium or mid low pun kayak Mango, Zara, Pull & Bear, Top Man ga akan bs masuk Semarang ya.. Krn standar high end disini yah cuman sekelas Matahari or Robinson atau paling tinggi Centro ya.


Coba saja kata kota "Semarang" diganti kota teman2 yg membaca disini, saya gak habis pikir....hno: 

Thanks Mods, :cheers2:


----------



## donnywardono

^^ yupp seharusnya yg mosting seperti itu selayaknya di banned , karena sudah berkali-kali diperingati oleh momod nggak kapok-kapok juga, sekaligus menjurus city vs city ..:cheers:


----------



## Namewee

Mohon maaf mod,,, 

Thread ini
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1570684

Mohon diedit judulnya menjadi

*Metropolitan Regions of Indonesia | News, Issues, And Discussion*

thanks


----------



## mtsbjm1

ssphila said:


> Dear Moderators, saya ingin bertanya mengenai ID "BALIKPAPAN" http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=285900. Setau saya ID tersebut sudah "Permanently Banned" sperti keputusan moderator dibawah ini :


bang|mas Ideham, D, sdh ketemu ama mods David di JaTeng mulai nge-rusuh lagi .  *

:cheers2:


----------



## TFM1

IP BANNED sekalian...


----------



## thekonil

Mod dan Forummer lain , Thread untuk membahas pemekaran daerah dan perkembangan otonomi daerah dimana ya :?


----------



## bozenBDJ

Mohon maaf _moderator_,,, 

Thread ini:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=282345

Mohon diedit judulnya menjadi:

*BANTEN | News, Issues, Pictures, And Discussion* | 1st Thread

Thanks :cheers:.


----------



## David-80

^^ dulu balikpapan, masih dalam temporary 3 bulan banned, yang bersangkutan sudah berjanji ga akan kloning lagi dan mematuhi aturan ber posting, otomatis setelah 3 bulan banned, saya beri dia kesempatan terakhir, itu sebelum, kita kopdar bareng

melihat balikpapan masih belum juga berubah, kesabaran saya sudah abis. im done with him

untuk request judul thread dll, saya blum bisa edit karena masih off-trip di luar untuk beberapa hari.

Cheers


----------



## TFM1

^^ have a nice trip mod... 
kalau ke makassar bilang2 ya mod...


----------



## Namewee

Selamat tinggal bro balikpapan

Kita semua pasti merindukanmu :sad2: :sad2:


----------



## budi_civiluns

Shaggy_Solo said:


> :laugh: Ngakakakakak deh.. Dikira forum SSCI ini komunitas pedagang bangunan yah? :hilarious
> Banyak sales yang bikin ID cuma untuk jualan..


berarti forum SSCI merupakan pasar yang potensial om.hahahaha


----------



## Wicak_15

budi_civiluns said:


> oh begitu yaaa, mungkin di gado-gado lebih baik ya?


Bang mod, mohon pindahin Thread KONSTRUKSI SARANG LABA-LABA (KSLL), PONDASI RAMAH GEMPA ke bagian Gado Gado. Soalnya General Construction and Development hanya khusus membahas proyek2 tertentu. Dan juga kalo membahas thread non-proyek tempat yg bagus di Gado Gado. 


Thanks


----------



## budi_civiluns

Wicak_15 said:


> Bang mod, mohon pindahin Thread KONSTRUKSI SARANG LABA-LABA (KSLL), PONDASI RAMAH GEMPA ke bagian Gado Gado. Soalnya General Construction and Development hanya khusus membahas proyek2 tertentu. Dan juga kalo membahas thread non-proyek tempat yg bagus di Gado Gado.
> 
> Thanks


terimakasih mas wicak.
mohon bantuannya bang mod


----------



## Mehome

Mod, ada yg nggak jelas nih.. lokasinya very obvious ya.. :lol:


----------



## Efriansyah Ramadhan

coba cek forumer yang ini deh mod, kok postingannya mirip Herbandhu ya...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1027749


----------



## Namewee

^^ :lol: :lol: persis banget

gw benar2 gak habis pikir kalau itu beneran herbandhu


----------



## mtsbjm1

Shaggy_Solo said:


> :laugh: Ngakakakakak deh.. Dikira forum SSCI ini komunitas pedagang bangunan yah? :hilarious
> Banyak sales yang bikin ID cuma untuk jualan..


kan SSCI wong kaye-kaye :runaway:. 

:cheers2:


----------



## Sizter85

Thread *CGK* itu pantas di sticky tidak Mod, pertimbangannya ya karena CGK saat ini maih merupakan Main gate di Indo disamping *DPS/Ngurah Rai* juga pastinya :cheers:


----------



## jonathanterbang

Sizter85 said:


> Thread CGK itu pantas di sticky tidak Mod, pertimbangannya ya karena CGK saat ini maih merupakan Main gate di Indo disamping DPS/Ngurah Rai juga pastinya :cheers:


Ntar DPS minta disticky, lalu kuala namu kalau udah beroperasi juga di sticky, ntar sub juga, lama-lama ga juga di sticky dengan pertimbangan the airline of indonesia, lama-lama semua disticky.....
Just my opinion...


----------



## Sizter85

^^Ya ga bgtu juga kalee, kan ada pertimbangan dan kualifikasi masing2, CGK kan memang main gate hingga saat ini di Indo dan itu yg tidak terelakkan oleh airport manapun di Indo, pertumbuhannya itu sangat signifikan. Aku pikir* 5 calon bandara OPEN SKY* nantinya mmg pantas dan sah2 saja sh di *sticky* karena pertumbuhannya yang pesat, dan topik diskusi juga otomatis lbh berkembang bukan ? Ini bukan soal prestise tapi lebih kekebutuhan saja. Silahkan lihat di thread airports aviation negara lain mereka sticky juga sebagian spot/bandara2 strategis di wilayahnya, tetapi bila pertimbangan dari saya belum "kuat" bagi moderators ya tidak apa2 juga sh. Sekalian saya juga ingin menanyakan ttg syarat thread sticky di Sub forum *airports & aviation* ini, sepertinya belum ada ? Makanya masih jadi perdebatan utk pengajuan sticky thread di sub forum ini. 

Just seperak dari saya :cheers:


----------



## paradyto

Sizter85 said:


> *5 calon bandara OPEN SKY*


^^*Siz*, ada keputusan sah atau juklak mengenai keabsahan-nya nggak?
Gw rasa semua bandara di Indonesia punya pertumbuhan yang pesat dengan ukurannya masing-masing he he he dan mengenai diskusinya-pun cukup berimbang, malah ada yang sampe thread 4kay:
Negara luar struktur geografisnya beda sih sama Kita yang sangat mengandalkan angkutan udara juga, selain laut.

Gw hanya 1 Rupiah saja deh, monggo...
cheers


----------



## Sizter85

^^Keputusan sah sepertinya belum tetapi bidikan pemerintah ttg airport2 tsb kan sudah bukan rahasia umum lagi *(CGK, calon KualaNamu, DPS, SUB, UPG)*, masih 2 tahun lagi menuju program tsb, dan mungkin akan menunggu 2 tahun lagi thread airports tsb bakal sticky, itupun bila Moderators mengizinkan dan merasa perlu. Memang saat ini seiring dg perekonomian bangsa kita yg membaik dan juga berimbas ke sektor angkutan penerbangan di Indo maka hampir seluruh bandara2 di Indo berkembang sangat pesat <-- karena pertimbangan itulah makanya dilahirkan Sub forum baru tentang *"Airports & Aviation"* di SSCI ini agar topik Sub forum lebih spesifik, tetapi tentunya dari yang spesifik tsb kan ada yang lebih spesifik lagi :naughty: tentang sub forum aviasi di negara lain saya tdk ingin berspekulasi lebih ttg pertimbangan Moderators disana sticky thread, yang saya lihat ada beberapa airport thread yg disticky. Terus terang ini juga salah satu effort saya utk _push/meningkatkan_ jumlah post di Sub forum ini sh _he.._


----------



## paradyto

^^he he he kalau begitu, ada kemungkinan *GA* juga disticky ya?


----------



## Sizter85

^^Hmm.. saya belum kepikiran hingga ke topik maskapai sh, dan itu semua bermuara kembali ke keputusan *Moderators*  

_Hmm btw kok bro *dyto* bisa terlintas pikiran GA bakal sticky thread memang qualified ea  atau karena background *GA as a flag carrier* _


----------



## laba-laba

Kalo rame yg update dan punya info2 yg menarik dan baru, bole lah di sticky


----------



## IlhamBXT

Sizter85 said:


> ^^Ya ga bgtu juga kalee, kan ada pertimbangan dan kualifikasi masing2, CGK kan memang main gate hingga saat ini di Indo dan itu yg tidak terelakkan oleh airport manapun di Indo, pertumbuhannya itu sangat signifikan. Aku pikir* 5 calon bandara OPEN SKY* nantinya mmg pantas dan sah2 saja sh di *sticky* karena pertumbuhannya yang pesat, dan topik diskusi juga otomatis lbh berkembang bukan ? Ini bukan soal prestise tapi lebih kekebutuhan saja. Silahkan lihat di thread airports aviation negara lain mereka sticky juga sebagian spot/bandara2 strategis di wilayahnya, tetapi bila pertimbangan dari saya belum "kuat" bagi moderators ya tidak apa2 juga sh. Sekalian saya juga ingin menanyakan ttg syarat thread sticky di Sub forum *airports & aviation* ini, sepertinya belum ada ? Makanya masih jadi perdebatan utk pengajuan sticky thread di sub forum ini.
> 
> Just seperak dari saya :cheers:


belum setuju siz  
yang SUB masih minim updatean 


tunggu selepas 2015 saja pas ASEAN Open Sky resmi dilaksanakan saja.


----------



## Sizter85

Just saran sh, tapi akhir-akhir ini *SUB* lumayan kenceng updatean postnya lho, begitupun thread2 bandara secondary lainnya, macam *BPN, KDI, PLW, SOC, PNK, SRG, BDO, PDG, PKU dll..*(exclud Main Hub macam_ CGK, SUB, MES, DPS, dan UPG_ yg memang sudah ga diragukan lagi eksistensinya) sepengelihatanku hampir seluruh thread bandara malah lebih kenceng update postnya ketimbang thread *INDONESIA AIRPORTS & AVIATION* sendiri yang telah di sticky, lalu apa memang thread bandara2 tsb juga seharusnya di sticky, bila parameter syaratnya adlh _Thread yg rame update dan info2 menarik ??_ :naughty: tentunya kan ada pertimbangan khusus kenapa thread tersebut sticky, bukan sekedar hanya rame update dan post saja bukan :cheers:


----------



## TFM1

^^ setuju sama sist... just my seceng


----------



## masaguseka28

Lapor mod ada pengacau di Thread P&D Sumatra: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1571847


----------



## yudibali2008

Mod, ada yg jualan alat pembesar 


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1571848


----------



## Blue_Sky

^^

Ayo yang butuh di save dulu nomor nya sebelum saya delete :lol:


----------



## TFM1

^^ wah keburu udah di deleted... ada yg udah save no nya? bagi donk
:rofl:


----------



## sbyctzn

mod-mod sekalian Sekedar tanya,
kalau mungkin bisa ditrace...
user ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1027749
apa masih tetep pelakunya penyebar berita HOAX yang sebelumnya??
si H yang dulu itu lho...
mungkin bisa langsung dibanned kalau memang pelakunya sama seperti sebelumnya, biar tidak membuat gaduh thread mall dengan kabar2 HOAX.
soalnya banyak teman2 yang curiga pelakuknya masih sama dengan sebelumnya yang balik lagi...
thx..


----------



## mtsbjm1

sbyctzn said:


> mod-mod sekalian Sekedar tanya,
> kalau mungkin bisa ditrace...
> user ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1027749
> apa masih tetep pelakunya penyebar berita HOAX yang sebelumnya??
> si H yang dulu itu lho...
> mungkin bisa langsung dibanned kalau memang pelakunya sama seperti sebelumnya, biar tidak membuat gaduh thread mall dengan kabar2 HOAX.
> soalnya banyak teman2 yang curiga pelakuknya masih sama dengan sebelumnya yang balik lagi...
> thx..


^^ om Mods please , si ^^ berita berbau HOAX dan penuh misteri :lol:

:cheers2:


----------



## Namewee

^^ Moderatornyanya udah pasti mantau kok dedek *mtsbjm1*

Jadi gak usah diberi komentar2 yang demikian

just my opinion


----------



## aan_mustafa

yudibali2008 said:


> Mod, ada yg jualan alat pembesar
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1571848





Blue_Sky said:


> ^^
> 
> Ayo yang butuh di save dulu nomor nya sebelum saya delete :lol:


Sumpah ketawa gw, ternyata sampe segitunya potensi pasar di forum ini. Banyak bussiness man yg ngelirik SSC
:lol:

Sorry oOT


----------



## Namewee

Blue_Sky said:


> ^^
> 
> Ayo yang butuh di save dulu nomor nya sebelum saya delete :lol:


Gw lupa ngesave, bagi nomornya donk mod


----------



## mtsbjm1

aan_mustafa said:


> Sumpah ketawa gw, ternyata sampe segitunya potensi pasar di forum ini. Banyak bussiness man yg ngelirik SSC
> :lol:
> 
> Sorry oOT


:lol::lol: potensi nya kan cemerlang gara2 banyak nge-pikir kita ini orang kaya :nocrook:.

om Mods, bagi donk nomornya mau beli :lol::bash:

*Maaf, OOT Dumeh ]

:cheers2:


----------



## David-80

sbyctzn said:


> mod-mod sekalian Sekedar tanya,
> kalau mungkin bisa ditrace...
> user ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1027749
> apa masih tetep pelakunya penyebar berita HOAX yang sebelumnya??
> si H yang dulu itu lho...
> mungkin bisa langsung dibanned kalau memang pelakunya sama seperti sebelumnya, biar tidak membuat gaduh thread mall dengan kabar2 HOAX.
> soalnya banyak teman2 yang curiga pelakuknya masih sama dengan sebelumnya yang balik lagi...
> thx..


confirmed its herbandhu. hes gone.

Cheers


----------



## mtsbjm1

David-80 said:


> confirmed its herbandhu. hes gone.
> 
> Cheers


tu kan , Herbandhu temp 2 :bash::nuts::lol:

:cheers2:


----------



## 1lh4m5

^^ jiah puas lo kena lagi :lol:


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

Momods, gimana tanggapannya niy?



Shaggy_Solo said:


> Dear Momods, saya mau tanya
> apakah bisa thread [SOLO RAYA] Subosukowonosraten Development News ini di-sticky?
> 
> Karena banyak forumers Solo Raya yang sudah aktif meramaikannya..
> Thank's :cheers2:


Kalau memang tidak perlu ya gak papa, saya cuma pengen tau aja..
:cheers1:


----------



## Efriansyah Ramadhan

mod, thread ini diclose aja

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1572013


----------



## budi_civiluns

Shaggy_Solo said:


> Momods, gimana tanggapannya niy?
> 
> Kalau memang tidak perlu ya gak papa, saya cuma pengen tau aja..
> :cheers1:


idenya mas shaggy oke juga tuh


----------



## bozenBDJ

Mohon maaf moderator,,,

Thread ini:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1565486

Mohon diedit judulnya menjadi:

*TRK | Bandara Juwata | Tarakan | Kaltara*

Thanks .


----------



## Sizter85

Mod thread berikut tolong di arsipkan karena sudah dibuat thread lanjutannya, Thanks.


:cheers:


----------



## jonathanterbang

Mod lapor,ada yg buat imitasi ssc



vianvion said:


> OOT dikit nih http://www.forumku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=17 forum mirip SSC :nuts:


Copy paste seenaknya tanpa ijin.. ;bash:


----------



## Namewee

^^ Kalau diperhatikan dengan seksama,, member SSCI adapula yang menjadi moderator di sana


----------



## David-80

^^ gapapa sih, itu hak mereka kok. ada forum saingan ssc yang udah bikin forum sama kayak kita, dan bahkan udah hampir sama umur nya seperti ssc, tapi tetep ga bisa melebihi traffic dan post kita (dazon pasti tau ) karena ssc udah the largest english speaking forum versi bigboard dan alexa. 

dan gampang juga buat handle forum, ssc aja sampe ada 12 servers 


mas shaggy sticky nya tunggu 2013 ya. 


Cheers


----------



## mtsbjm1

Namewee said:


> ^^ Kalau diperhatikan dengan seksama,, member SSCI adapula yang menjadi moderator di sana


mereka adalah, endar dan Ilham (sama2 dari Bandung) admin pun dari Bandung :lol::nuts:

:cheers2:


----------



## endar

^^
kalo www.forumku.com itu site Indonesia punya dan membahas semua tentang Indonesia, bukan hanya project kok semuanya. dan kalo mau join disana juga boleh. hehehehe

dan setahu saya beda juga "bidikan" nya sama ssc, yang itu lebih mirip Kas***.

saya harap semua bijak dengan hal tersebut, sesuai dengan yang momod bilang.

@mas jon, selalu nyantumkan link kok disana, ga copas tanpa izin.


----------



## mtsbjm1

David-80 said:


> ^^ gapapa sih, itu hak mereka kok. ada forum saingan ssc yang udah bikin forum sama kayak kita, dan bahkan udah hampir sama umur nya seperti ssc,* tapi tetep ga bisa melebihi traffic dan post kita (dazon pasti tau ) karena ssc udah the largest english speaking forum versi bigboard dan alexa.
> 
> dan gampang juga buat handle forum, ssc aja sampe ada 12 servers *


:banana:, admin aja dari Rotterdam, server nyebar dan moderatornya harus dipilih terlebih dahulu :yes:

:cheers2:


----------



## jonathanterbang

David-80 said:


> ^^ gapapa sih, itu hak mereka kok. ada forum saingan ssc yang udah bikin forum sama kayak kita, dan bahkan udah hampir sama umur nya seperti ssc, tapi tetep ga bisa melebihi traffic dan post kita (dazon pasti tau ) karena ssc udah the largest english speaking forum versi bigboard dan alexa.
> 
> dan gampang juga buat handle forum, ssc aja sampe ada 12 servers
> 
> mas shaggy sticky nya tunggu 2013 ya.
> 
> Cheers


Masalahnya usernamepun niru2 juga mod... :bash:



semarangcitizen said:


> Username saya dibawa-bawa + disingkat lagi. :bash:


Dan postingannya dicopy begitu aja.....


----------



## Namewee

endar said:


> ^^
> kalo www.forumku.com itu site Indonesia punya dan membahas semua tentang Indonesia, bukan hanya project kok semuanya. dan kalo mau join disana juga boleh. hehehehe
> 
> dan setahu saya beda juga "bidikan" nya sama ssc, yang itu lebih mirip Kas***.
> 
> saya harap semua bijak dengan hal tersebut, sesuai dengan yang momod bilang.
> 
> @mas jon, selalu nyantumkan link kok disana, ga copas tanpa izin.


Saya baru saja bergabung

Satu harapan saya semoga forum tersebut tidak memakai embel2 kaskus biar menjadi forum tersendiri dan tidak berada dibawah bayang-bayang kaskus


----------



## Dazon

David-80 said:


> ^^ gapapa sih, itu hak mereka kok. ada forum saingan ssc yang udah bikin forum sama kayak kita, dan bahkan udah hampir sama umur nya seperti ssc, tapi tetep ga bisa melebihi traffic dan post kita (dazon pasti tau ) karena ssc udah the largest english speaking forum versi bigboard dan alexa.
> 
> dan gampang juga buat handle forum, ssc aja sampe ada 12 servers
> 
> 
> mas shaggy sticky nya tunggu 2013 ya.
> 
> 
> Cheers


yang mirip ssc itu banyak loh... sampai2 imre(kalo gak salah ya) juga pernah buat. 

Untuk forumku gw sudah mantau cukup lama, tapi gak join sampai detik ini. Tapi bener apa kata bro endar dari tujuan memang mengarah ke forum kask** apa lagi formatnya mirip dengan itu yang tempo dulu.


----------



## hildalexander

Dazon said:


> yang mirip ssc itu banyak loh... sampai2 imre(kalo gak salah ya) juga pernah buat.
> 
> Untuk forumku gw sudah mantau cukup lama, tapi gak join sampai detik ini. Tapi bener apa kata bro endar dari tujuan memang mengarah ke forum kask** apa lagi formatnya mirip dengan itu yang tempo dulu.


coba juga pantau detik forum ada sub forum propertinya.... kadang copas dari sini, kadang ada link-nya juga :colgate:


:cheers:


----------



## urix99

jonathanterbang said:


> Mod lapor,ada yg buat imitasi ssc
> 
> 
> 
> Copy paste seenaknya tanpa ijin.. ;bash:


wokwok kok ngelapornya disini.


----------



## atmada

Namewee said:


> Satu harapan saya semoga forum tersebut tidak memakai embel2 kaskus biar menjadi forum tersendiri dan tidak berada dibawah bayang-bayang kaskus


_Speaking-speaking_ soal forum lain, ini apa saya aja ya yang ngalamin, *hampir setiap* orang yang lihat saya buka SSC, pasti ngiranya SSC ini Kaskus :bash:. Nggak tau mereka ngira ada miripnya atau memang sekarang Kaskus _ter-generalisasi_. :nuts:


----------



## Mehome

Om momods

Saya sudah dari tahun kemaren propose ke TS thread ini via PM agar judul threadnya diubah karena sebenarnya banyak hal menarik yg bisa didiskusikan. Akan tetapi TS sampai sekarang belum membalasnya, TS bahkan sudah kena banned.

Jadi gimana om? Saya mengusulkan agar judul threadnya diganti menjadi

*Predictions For The Future Of Indonesia*

:cheers:


----------



## netsurfe

atmada said:


> _Speaking-speaking_ soal forum lain, ini apa saya aja ya yang ngalamin, *hampir setiap* orang yang lihat saya buka SSC, pasti ngiranya SSC ini Kaskus :bash:. Nggak tau mereka ngira ada miripnya atau memang sekarang Kaskus _ter-generalisasi_. :nuts:



SSC is not for everybody, and that is good so .... :lol:
Jadi gak papa kalo ada yang salah sangka / ga tau.


----------



## David-80

^^ Mehome, Done. 

Cheers


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

endar said:


> ^^
> kalo www.forumku.com itu site Indonesia punya dan membahas semua tentang Indonesia, bukan hanya project kok semuanya. dan kalo mau join disana juga boleh. hehehehe
> 
> dan setahu saya beda juga "bidikan" nya sama ssc, yang itu lebih mirip Kas***.
> saya harap semua bijak dengan hal tersebut, sesuai dengan yang momod bilang.
> 
> @mas jon, selalu nyantumkan link kok disana, ga copas tanpa izin.


Di Kaskus Reg.Solo Raya juga ada thread [SOLO RAYA] atas permintaan regional mereka. 
Tapi lucu aja.. Saya juga boleh sekalian promosikan SSCI ke mereka lho.. :lol: :laugh:


----------



## atmada

netsurfe said:


> SSC is not for everybody, and that is good so .... :lol:
> Jadi gak papa kalo ada yang salah sangka / ga tau.


Gak mainstream ya. :lol:


----------



## Sony Sjklw

Mohon diubah judul thread-thread dibawah ini Mod :cheers:

thread ini
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1439146

diubah menjadi

MAKASSAR | Aerotel Smile | Hotel | 17 floors | Completed

======================================================

thread ini
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1504539

diubah menjadi

MAKASSAR | Hotel Asyra | 10 floors | Completed

=======================================================

thread ini
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1547600

diubah menjadi

MAKASSAR | Park Inn by Radisson | Hotel | 18 floors | U/C


Thanks :cheers:


----------



## TFM1

^^ aerotel belum completed, walaupun sudah opening tapi masih cladding bang son


----------



## budi_civiluns

klo pakai aplikasi SSC dari google play,gambarnya kok sering ga muncul ya?
apa karena jaringannya ya?


----------



## inBaliTimur

budi_civiluns said:


> klo pakai aplikasi SSC dari google play,gambarnya kok sering ga muncul ya?
> apa karena jaringannya ya?


Biasanya karena speed internet bro....... gitu aja.


----------



## laba-laba

Iya. Aplikasi akan menampilkan gambar apabila tlah ter load 100%


----------



## budi_civiluns

laba-laba said:


> Iya. Aplikasi akan menampilkan gambar apabila tlah ter load 100%


makasih bro, kadang sudah ditunggu lama ga muncul2. direfresh tetep ga muncul. padahal sudah pakai XL Hot Rod....


----------



## laba-laba

Makanya pilih open in browse


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto

^^
Thank you om dyto..

Momod Blue Sky, now you can change for Bandar Lampung thread...
But for Kotaagung, I'll contact threadstarter "aries shinobi"

Once again, thx u om momod for your attention...


----------



## Wicak_15

bozenBDJ said:


> Mohon maaf _moderator_,,,
> 
> Thread ini:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=358511
> 
> Mohon _diedit _judulnya menjadi:
> 
> *KEMANG | Lippo Mall Kemang | Completed | PART I
> 
> Thanks *:cheers:.


Sorry mod ngerepotin lagi, dari judulnya mendingan namanya tetap pakai "Kemang Village" aja. Karena nama kemang Village mewakili satu kompleks, baik Apartmentnya maupun "Lippo Mall Kemang". Kedua, gak ada di Indonesia nama kota "*KEMANG*":bash::bash:. Kemang cuma nama daerah Kelurahan saja. Jadi judul seharusnya adalah 

*JAKARTA | Kemang Village | Mixed Use | 4 x 40 Fl, 1 x 31 Fl, 2 x 26 Fl | U/C* 

Untuk masalah kenapa ditulis "U/C" karena belum semua gedung Apartment dan hotel jadi 100%. Jadi masih bisa dibilang belum kelar keseluruhannya. Dan tentang jumlah lantai berdasarkan data di rumahdijual.com. Untuk jumlah lantai Hotel JW Marriot tidak ada datanya. Itu saja mod 


Thanks


----------



## urix99

salam,bs renamkan thread ini www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1570949

jd 
WEST SUMATERA | Fly Over Kelok 9 | West Sumatera - Riau Connection


----------



## sbyctzn

Thread ngaco, delete aja...
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1574881


----------



## v-sun

kenapa ya di sub forum gado-gado ga ada page 2 dst..? kan banyak thread yang masih hidup?


----------



## bharadya

^^ Geser ke bawah, di _Display Options_, _Showing Threads_ --> _From The_ --> _Beginning_.


----------



## v-sun

^^oh, thanks :lol:


----------



## Sizter85

@Mod *Blue_Sky*, Check *PM* plz :cheers: _Hw about my request ?_


----------



## ssphila

PrinceArchibald said:


> Gw yakin setiap orang yang berpikiran waras akan bilang kalau kata "nyocot" itu adalah kata yang tidak pantas atau kasar, bukan menurut gw doank! Gw harap ini jadi pelajaran bagi semua forumer semarang, sebantar lagi kalian jadi greater tunjukan kalau kalian layak dijadikan greater dengan berperilaku yang baik di forum jangan malah ngelunjak
> 
> 
> 
> okay kalo begitu mentang2 di "rumah" kalian sendiri kalian bisa menghina, mengejek, mengata2i tamu yang datang ke "rumah" kalian





ssphila said:


> ^^ Haloooo.... kenapa harus digebyah uyah sampai semua forumer Semarang saja ?????? Saya adalah forumer Semarang juga.
> 
> Jangan bawa2 nama KOTA kalau sedang berurusan masalah pribadi





PrinceArchibald said:


> kalian kan sudah pernah gathering, sudah saling kenal, harusnya bisa saling mengingatkan antar sesama forumer, lagian apa yang gw tulis itu benar adanya kok yang mengejek2 forumer solo n jogja itu forumer semarang, atau sekarang kalian ada yang mw ngaku bukan forumer semarang lagi??


Saya bawa kesini saja karena gak mau oot di tret JSM.

Dari postingan2 sebelumnya (bisa dicek) tidak ada yg membawa2 nama kota... tiba2 Princearchibald ini langsung sebut 3 nama kota, maksudnya apa ?????? saya berusaha ingatkan, saya sangat yakin tidak semua forumer dari 3 kota ini punya masalah, hanya tertentu saja, kenapa semuanya disangkut pautkan.

Masalah personal dibesar2kan sampai urusan seluruh forumer kota, dan apa hubungannya dengan Greater & gathering ????? Apakah dengan gathering bisa mengontrol orang lain ????? Tanya tuh momod yg sdh sering gathering juga.


----------



## mtsbjm1

^^ Stay Calm, bro kay: hidup di SSCI kan merupakan tantangan 

:cheers2:


----------



## NpF

Wah, sampai harus datang kemari nih, permisi semua teman teman, menambahi postingan pak ssphila, saya juga ingin sampaikan hal yang sama

Saudara Prince sudah berbicara terlalu berani, saya paham, mungkin dia emosi, tapi yang bersangkutan yaitu saudara Enx sudah berbesar hati meminta maaf, tapi ini tak membuat saudara prince merasa cukup, dia terus meracau tentang greater, kloningan dan hal hal yang saya rasa hanya sampah semata, saudara prince bukan moderator kan ya? Tak pantas rasanya menjustifikasi sebuah kota akan jadi greater atau tidak, bahkan dia terus meracau menyebut nama nama kota yang lain.

Terkait greater atau tidak, moderator resmi forum terhormat inipun belum officially memberitahukan kepada forumer semarang kok, dan kita tidak mempermasalahkan itu, lha kok ini saudara prince terlalu lancang menjustify dan mengancam kalau kelakuan forumer semarang tidak pantas karena mau jadi greater

Lha yang ngomongkan greater siapa? Kota lawan kota siapa? Ckckckckck

Mohon moderator untuk dapat meluruskan ini.

Tks


----------



## Resa99

Om momod maaf ganggu, tolong tread ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1574131 dikasih Poling 
TS'nya lagi ada tugas dilautan jadi gak sempet urus hehehe 
mekasih mod kay:


----------



## PrinceArchibald

ssphila said:


> Saya bawa kesini saja karena gak mau oot di tret JSM.
> 
> Dari postingan2 sebelumnya (bisa dicek) tidak ada yg membawa2 nama kota... tiba2 Princearchibald ini langsung sebut 3 nama kota, maksudnya apa ?????? saya berusaha ingatkan, saya sangat yakin tidak semua forumer dari 3 kota ini punya masalah, hanya tertentu saja, kenapa semuanya disangkut pautkan.
> 
> Masalah personal dibesar2kan sampai urusan seluruh forumer kota, dan apa hubungannya dengan Greater & gathering ????? Apakah dengan gathering bisa mengontrol orang lain ????? Tanya tuh momod yg sdh sering gathering juga.


jadi sekarang korbannya forumer semarang yah, ngaca donk ngaca, yang mengejek siapa yang diejek siapa, kalo memang saya salah silahkan dibanned!!


----------



## Namewee

^^ Supaya lebih jelas, mungkin harus perlihatkan juga postingan yang menyebabkan saudara *PrinceArchibald* mengeluarkan pernyataan ini  



PrinceArchibald said:


> Gw yakin setiap orang yang berpikiran waras akan bilang kalau kata "nyocot" itu adalah kata yang tidak pantas atau kasar, bukan menurut gw doank! Gw harap ini jadi pelajaran bagi semua forumer semarang, sebantar lagi kalian jadi greater tunjukan kalau kalian layak dijadikan greater dengan berperilaku yang baik di forum jangan malah ngelunjak
> 
> 
> 
> okay kalo begitu mentang2 di "rumah" kalian sendiri kalian bisa menghina, mengejek, mengata2i tamu yang datang ke "rumah" kalian


----------



## mtsbjm1

< ^^ opcorn:


----------



## PrinceArchibald

mods ini adalah pengaduan resmi gw terkait dengan kata2 forumer dibawah ini



eenx said:


> ^^ hussss.... nek gak ngerti gak usah asal nyocot


Yang bersangkutan telah melakukan penghinaan dan berkata tidak layak di forum resmi, saya harap moderator bisa melakukan pembinaan terhadap yang bersangkutan. Yang bersangkutan sudah melakukan permintaan maaf namun masih belum mengedit postingannya.
Hal ini bukan hal yang pertama kali dilakukan oleh oknum forumer semarang yang lain, ingat kasus eurico dan cahyo ginak-ginuk kedua korbannya adalah forumer solo yang diserang dan dijatuhkan martabatnya di forum ini yang bisa dibaca oleh khalayak ramai, terima kasih pada saat itu sudah langsung ditindak oleh moderator, saya harap penghinaan2 seperti ini tidak perlu diulangi lagi oleh kedua belah pihak hal ini sudah menjadi concern bagi kita semua, terima kasih atas perhatiannya.

Emangnya yang bisa ngadu ke sini cuman ssphila n npf doank, gw juga bisa


----------



## eenx

^^^ Wes wes ah.... gak ada yang harus dibanned gak ada yang perlu minta maaf, kalopun harus ada yang dibanned, ya biang keroknya, siapa ? saya kan ?

Saya yang harus minta maaf, saya penyebabnya dengan kata2 "Nyo*ot" itu tadi... So, disini sekali lagi saya lakukan, Minta maaf atas pemilihan kata2 saya yang salah. Dan ini bukan forummer Semarang, murni saya.... OKE.

And sekali lagi, saya minta maaf ke semua yang berada diatas postingan saya dengan kata2 "nyo*ot" itu, Bhar, Mam Hil, Damar, SemarangCitizen yang saya tuju, so..... saya harap clear

====================

Nah, mungkin yang dikeluhkan mas Ssphila adalah Mengapa mas PrinceArchibald yang "sewot" dan melebar kemana2 pembahasannya dan diulang lagi, lagi lagi dan lagi.

Dalam 5 menit kedepan saya akan edit postingan saya yang menyebabkan semua ini ? Clear ? Clear ? selanjutnya terserah kalian mau gimana


----------



## tjokro_ragazzo

^^

ya berarti harus diedit mas... saran saya sih.....

kalau udah minta maaf tapi tidak diedit ya saya rasa percuma juga krn itu terdisplay gamblang dan bisa dibaca forumer lain termasuk saya ini.

mari berdamai di bumi.


----------



## eenx

tjokro_ragazzo said:


> ^^
> 
> ya berarti harus diedit mas... saran saya sih.....
> 
> kalau udah minta maaf tapi tidak diedit ya saya rasa percuma juga krn itu terdisplay gamblang dan bisa dibaca forumer lain termasuk saya ini.
> 
> mari berdamai di bumi.


Edited, selanjutnya terserah momod mau diapain, toh saya salah ya kan ?

Yang saya sayangkan, kenapa PrinceArchibald yang sewot dan ribut banget di trit dan selalu mengulang lagi, mengulang lagi tentang kejadian yang lain yang tidak ada hubungannya dengan yang saya ucapkan, dan "Nyo*ot" itu tadi menurut dia menghina. Oke, saya salah, saya siap di ban, saya siap untuk minta maaf person to person dengan forumer2 yang sedang diskusi diatas saya. But ... hey ? kenapa PrinceArchibald yang sewot dan sewot banget ya.


----------



## ssphila

PrinceArchibald said:


> jadi sekarang korbannya forumer semarang yah, ngaca donk ngaca, yang mengejek siapa yang diejek siapa, kalo memang saya salah silahkan dibanned!!





PrinceArchibald said:


> mods ini adalah pengaduan resmi gw terkait dengan kata2 forumer dibawah ini
> 
> 
> 
> Yang bersangkutan telah melakukan penghinaan dan berkata tidak layak di forum resmi, saya harap moderator bisa melakukan pembinaan terhadap yang bersangkutan. Yang bersangkutan sudah melakukan permintaan maaf namun masih belum mengedit postingannya.
> Hal ini bukan hal yang pertama kali dilakukan oleh oknum forumer semarang yang lain, ingat kasus eurico dan cahyo ginak-ginuk kedua korbannya adalah forumer solo yang diserang dan dijatuhkan martabatnya di forum ini yang bisa dibaca oleh khalayak ramai, terima kasih pada saat itu sudah langsung ditindak oleh moderator, saya harap penghinaan2 seperti ini tidak perlu diulangi lagi oleh kedua belah pihak hal ini sudah menjadi concern bagi kita semua, terima kasih atas perhatiannya.
> 
> Emangnya yang bisa ngadu ke sini cuman ssphila n npf doank, gw juga bisa


Silakan dicari postingan saya sebagai forumer Semarang yang menghina forumer Solo atau Yogya.... kalau ada, saya mohon dibanned permanent, kalo tidak ada.... JANGAN SEBUT SEMUA FORUMER SEMARANG.... PAHAM !!!! Punya masalah selesaikan dengan oknum tersebut tidak usah bawa2 nama kota forumernya.




Namewee said:


> ^^ Supaya lebih jelas, mungkin harus perlihatkan juga postingan yang menyebabkan saudara *PrinceArchibald* mengeluarkan pernyataan ini


Silakan dilihat itu awalnya seorang forumer vs forumer ataukah semua forumer ?? Apalagi sampai sebut kota, ini yang saya tidak berkenan karena saya jadi terbawa2.


----------



## Namewee

urix99 said:


> nongkrong ah ngeliat sidang


Kalau mau nongkrong di tandas aja dek urix


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto

:grouphug:
SSCI Indonesia Bersatu!!!


----------



## yudibali2008

Nyimak dulu, ternyata di trit ini rame juga :lol:

2 minggu nggak SSCI-an, ternyata banyak yg terjadi 

C'mon guys,.......enjoy aja di SSC Indonesia ini :cheers:


----------



## ananto hermawan

Arek - arek iki gak syipp..  . Wes ta lah, damai itu indah, jelang tahun baru 2013, kita semua harus happy


----------



## IlhamBXT

Hahahaha 
lihatinnya jadi lucu mas 
ada tho ternyata yg bisa masih kayak aku ababilbukan main ^^

mosok SSCI tutup tahun ada kasus begini  
hehehe


----------



## mtsbjm1

ananto hermawan said:


> Arek - arek iki gak syipp..  . Wes ta lah, damai itu indah, jelang tahun baru 2013, kita semua harus happy


----------



## ssphila

Oke karena saya yang membawa kasus ini kesini, saya akan komentar juga, saya tidak ada masalah pribadi dengan forumer manapun di SSC termasuk Princearchibald. Justru saya suka melihat gaya beliau ini dalam berposting, santai.

Alasan saya membawa kasus ini kesini karena saya tidak mau ada OOT berkepanjangan yang akan menyebabkan tret JSM di LOCK sperti kasus di tret PARAGON

Apa yang saya minta dari Princearchibald adalah tidak menggunakan nama kota dengan menyama-ratakan "semua forumer Semarang" hanya itu saja supaya tidak memancing CVC. Bisa dilihat di :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=98659804&postcount=4388
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=98660399&postcount=4399

Jadi kalo saya salah dalam membawa kasus ini ke sini, ya silakan saya diberi sanksi. Tidak usah menyebut soal berumur dan kolokan, umur saya memang sudah 40an, apa hubungannya dengan masalah ini atau berforum ? Saya hanya mencoba mengikuti aturan dalam berforum di SSCI yang katanya berbeda dengan forum yang lain. Dan terlebih lagi katanya aturan berlaku sama untuk semua yang melanggar. Jadi silakan dinilai saja, apakah aturan benar2 sama untuk semua ?

Disini ada moderators, jadi apa gunanya mereka kalo main hakim sendiri ?





thekonil said:


> Yup , mengapa harus bawa city vs city.. toh kalo semua daerah maju, kita semua yg senang... cheers :cheers:


^^ Yup mas saya sangat setuju. Justru ini yg saya cegah CVC.

:cheers2:


----------



## IlhamBXT

Aku kasihan saja sama om moderatornya minggu2 ini extra kerja keras karena ada abnyak masalah :sad2:


----------



## hildalexander

Usul saya sih.... mending dibikin pra gathnas.... gathering khusus Solo-Semarang....

Sejatinya, kalian itu saling mencintai dan menyayangi. Sama-sama memperhatikan, mengintip dan mencermati....

Di gathering khusus ini, kalian bisa saling buka-bukaan.... mau buka apa aja terserah, buka hati, buka mata, buka telinga, buka perasaan, atau buka baju n celana (uuuppsssss).... menelanjangi diri masing-masing supaya tidak ada yg mengganjal di kemudian hari :colgate: 


Yuuuuuk mari kita gathering lagi.... Mau di Jogja, Solo, Semarang atau Jekardah sekalian?

Jekardah bersedia jadi host, bintang tamunya Pak Ciputra, cemana?



:cheers:


----------



## mtsbjm1

hildalexander said:


> Usul saya sih.... mending dibikin pra gathnas.... gathering khusus Solo-Semarang....


pendekatan efektif yg sama buat kasus Bjm-Smd-Bpp CMIIW *bang Kals please nongol disini lagi 

kalo mau lokasi netral ambil disini aja, di Banjarmasin :colgate:

:cheers2:


----------



## tjokro_ragazzo

Ssci dibikin for fun. Pantesan pada seenaknya.
Kalo dianggap sebagai kecintaan serius, tentu berforum bisa jauh lebih bermanfaat.
Menurut saya sih.


----------



## budi_civiluns

mungkin kita bisa lebuh bijaksana menyikapi semua ini
karena banyak manfaat yang didapat dari forum ini


----------



## tjokro_ragazzo

Bijaksana seperti apa? Arahnya seperti apa? Taktis nya gimana? 
Gak solutif!


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

tjokro_ragazzo said:


> Ssci dibikin for fun. Pantesan pada seenaknya.
> Kalo dianggap sebagai kecintaan serius, tentu berforum bisa jauh lebih bermanfaat.
> Menurut saya sih.


Ya kalau mau SSCI dibikin serius juga boleh kok *Tjokro*, cuman ya gak usah terlalu seriuslah.. 
Nanti jatuhnya malah setress sendiri lho.. Udah stres di kerjaan, mosok mau stres juga di dunia maya? :nuts:


----------



## budi_civiluns

tjokro_ragazzo said:


> Bijaksana seperti apa? Arahnya seperti apa? Taktis nya gimana?
> Gak solutif!


ya menurut saya klo yang berkepentingan sudah minta maaf satu sama lain.ya jangan diperpanjang lagi masalahnya mas.


----------



## tjokro_ragazzo

Shaggy_Solo said:


> Ya kalau mau SSCI dibikin serius juga boleh kok *Tjokro*, cuman ya gak usah terlalu seriuslah..
> Nanti jatuhnya malah setress sendiri lho.. Udah stres di kerjaan, mosok mau stres juga di dunia maya? :nuts:


stress nggak nya tergantung mental masing2 kali om....

diseriusin itu supaya ga seenaknya, supaya SSCI tetap jadi acuan bernilai positif...... gini-gini SSCI punya stakeholder dan shareholder informasi lho....


----------



## ssphila

hildalexander said:


> Usul saya sih.... mending dibikin pra gathnas.... gathering khusus Solo-Semarang....
> 
> Sejatinya, kalian itu saling mencintai dan menyayangi. Sama-sama memperhatikan, mengintip dan mencermati....
> 
> Di gathering khusus ini, kalian bisa saling buka-bukaan.... mau buka apa aja terserah, buka hati, buka mata, buka telinga, buka perasaan, atau buka baju n celana (uuuppsssss).... menelanjangi diri masing-masing supaya tidak ada yg mengganjal di kemudian hari :colgate:
> 
> 
> Yuuuuuk mari kita gathering lagi.... Mau di Jogja, Solo, Semarang atau Jekardah sekalian?
> 
> Jekardah bersedia jadi host, bintang tamunya Pak Ciputra, cemana?
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


^^ Wahhh bintang tamunya 1 of my idols kay:

Kalo saya pribadi agree Mam, semakin sering ketemuan semakin tau karakter masing2 jadi tidak mudah salah paham. Tapi ya terserah yg lain saja, toh saya intinya juga ga punya hard feeling dengan siapapun, hanya utk tempat & waktu yg saya agak terbatas. Kalo usulan saya sih sebelum 31 Des aja (mumpung sy liburan ), dan lokasinya silakan di antara 3 kota yg pernah disebut saja biar lebih byk yg bisa join.

:cheers2:


----------



## arif doank

^^ Kayaknya seru juga bila seandainya forumer joglosemar bisa gath

Bisa mengobati rasa penasaran antar forumer yang selama ini menggebu-gebu


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

:cheers1: Ayo aja.. Saya sama temen-temen manut..


----------



## tjokro_ragazzo

hildalexander said:


> Usul saya sih.... mending dibikin pra gathnas.... gathering khusus Solo-Semarang....
> 
> Sejatinya, kalian itu saling mencintai dan menyayangi. Sama-sama memperhatikan, mengintip dan mencermati....
> 
> Di gathering khusus ini, kalian bisa saling buka-bukaan.... mau buka apa aja terserah, buka hati, buka mata, buka telinga, buka perasaan, atau buka baju n celana (uuuppsssss).... menelanjangi diri masing-masing supaya tidak ada yg mengganjal di kemudian hari :colgate:
> 
> 
> Yuuuuuk mari kita gathering lagi.... Mau di Jogja, Solo, Semarang atau Jekardah sekalian?
> 
> Jekardah bersedia jadi host, bintang tamunya Pak Ciputra, cemana?
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


:cheers:


----------



## IlhamBXT

Kepada YTH Mr.Moderator

Om saya akan bertanya mengenai peraturan di SSCI ini

1.Apakah anak kecil dibawah umur (SMA,SMP,SD) boleh memposting disini (sesuai thread+dengan link)?
2.Apakah posisi seluruh anggota disini adalah *sejajar *(tua muda sama saja)?
3.Apakah boleh kita menghakimi orang yang dibawah umur?
4.Apakah ada batasan batasan khusus dalam bercanda atau mengarah ke OOT ?
5.Apakah kontribusi yang diberikan oleh anggota harus sesuai dengan konteks atau OOT (walau sedikit)
6.Tentang gatthering apakah perlu didaerah2 diadakan gathering untuk meningkatkan solidan antar anggota ?


sekian pertanyaan saya,pertanyaan ini saya buat karena beberapa minggu ini saya rasa kondisi SSCI sedikit kurang kondusif.

wassalamualaikum


----------



## laba-laba

jawabnnya :

Semuanya gak perlu di pertanyakan hal2 tersebut kalau semuanya bisa saling menghargai..

Jadi jgn dibuat peraturan2 tersebut. 

Tetapi buatlah peraturan
*"Saling menghargai"*

Terserah dia mau anak2, kakek2, dll
itu aja


----------



## IlhamBXT

Definisi menghargai itu apa saja subjektif dan objektif lho tergantung orangnya juga ^^


----------



## laba-laba

IlhamBXT said:


> Definisi menghargai itu apa saja subjektif dan objektif lho tergantung orangnya juga ^^


Ketergantungan itu tidak bisa menjadi patokan.
Jangan jadi patokannya di diri sendiri.

Patokannya adalah, Nilai-nilai saling menghargai orang lain yang tidak ada unsur2 emosi, kecewa dan amarah.


----------



## iwank

mtsbjm1 said:


> pendekatan efektif yg sama buat kasus Bjm-Smd-Bpp CMIIW *bang Kals please nongol disini lagi
> 
> kalo mau lokasi netral ambil disini aja, di Banjarmasin :colgate:
> 
> :cheers2:


bang klas nya sibuk ... di BBM ... :lol:


----------



## mtsbjm1

iwank said:


> bang klas nya sibuk ... di BBM ... :lol:


owh  panggilin ke abangnya bisa ndak, :colgate: Maximum Cavity Protection

:cheers2:


----------



## David-80

Setelah melakukan investigasi dan karena yang bersangkutan juga sudah mengakui, bahkan menyatakan mundur dari SSCI. 

Maka kami menjatuhi sanksi *banned* untuk waktu yang tidak ditentukan kepada Sdr *Eurico*, yang telah menggunakan ID *princeArchibald*. Menggunakan ID lain untuk trolling/counter argument merupakan tindakan yang hukuman nya bisa menjadi permanent banned

Untuk* PrinceArchibald*, kami memberikan hukuman temporary ban, karena kelalaian nya dalam menyimpan password. 

Kami harap polemik antara Semarang dan Solo, disudahi disini. Ayo guys, jangan terlalu sensitif di forum, jadilah forumer yang dewasa. 

Saya usulkan untuk Semarang dan Solo mempunya wadah online, entah di BBM atau whatsapp, agar kalian saling mengenal lebih dekat, karena percuma juga saya dulu sudah mati2an mendekatkan kedua belah pihak lewat gathering tapi akhirnya begini lagi.

so, please stop all this nonsense and be friendly and open to each other.

Cheers


----------



## thekonil

^^ misi mod... sdr. *eurico* juga pernah membuat pernyataan spt. ini di Solo P & D



eurico said:


> Teman-teman forumer ssc solo raya dan ssc semua nya, ini adalah posting terakhir saya di tret ini dan di forum ini, maafkan eurico yah kalo ada salah2 posting, salah2 dalam berucap, banyak nyolotnya, banyak nyampahnya, banyak nyindirnya, banyak nyinyirnya. Sudah lebih dari 6 tahun eurico bergabung di forum ini, sudah banyak melihat perkembangan kota2 di Indonesia, banyak melihat juga dinamika hampir semua tret2 di forum ini, dari awal solo gak punya tret sendiri di sub forum java and bali island, sampai sekarang sudah sampai puluhan tret dengan nama solo, sebuah perkembangan yang luar biasa. Dari awalnya Indonesia hanyalah bagian kecil dari sub forum asia continent, hingga sekarang sudah menjadi sub forum tersendiri, belum lagi tahun depan solo akan memiliki sub forum greater solo sendiri, tentu merupakan tantangan dan dunia yang baru bagi teman-teman di sini. Sekali lagi eurico minta maaf yah... I will miss you guys... Good Bye.


----------



## rahul medan

saya sangat menyayangkan bgt sdr *Eurico* mundur dr SSC coz beliau sangat memperjuangkan pembangunan di Indonesia di *ASIAN FORUM* melalui postingan2nya. Seluruh Indonesia loh beliau posting, bukan hanya Jakarta.

Pantesan bbrp hari ini saya tak melihat postingan2 beliau lagi :sad2:


----------



## rahul medan

mod maaf sebelumnya mungkin bukan typekal saya buat ngadu-ngau ke moderator. Ttp tolong warning forumer alay yg merusak kondusifnya postingan di thread *Medan cente point*

tolong di cek mod's
Thx


----------



## Namewee

^^ Sepertinya dia newbie dan berasal dari forum sebelah. Kasih pengertian aja biar dia tak beranggapan forum ini seperti forum sebelah yang boleh berkomentar seenak udelnya


----------



## mtsbjm1

David-80 said:


> Maka kami menjatuhi sanksi *banned* untuk waktu yang tidak ditentukan kepada Sdr *Eurico*, yang telah menggunakan ID *princeArchibald*. Menggunakan ID lain untuk trolling/counter argument merupakan tindakan yang hukuman nya bisa menjadi permanent banned


wait........wait,..........kok jeung Eurico make id mas Prince :nuts: bukannya kata dia mau hengkang dari SSCI gara kerjaan sibuk dan mau menikah 

:cheers2:


----------



## ideham_halid

iwank said:


> Sekedar berbagi cerita .. dulu kala ada kejadian kota vs kota vs kota di kalimantan ... bpp smd bjm .... tapi saat ini sebahagian besar para pelakunya dengan santai bisa debat dengan bebas di bbm . Masalahnya adalah saling mengenal dan membuka diri . Saya yakin ini cuma masalah salah paham belaka ... baiknya saling memaafkan dan minta maaf . Disini kita cari teman dan ilmu ...


Anaknya capa cie nieee... Lutu bangettt :lol:


----------



## donnywardono

mtsbjm1 said:


> wait........wait,..........kok jeung Eurico make id mas Prince :nuts: bukannya kata dia mau hengkang dari SSCI gara kerjaan sibuk dan mau menikah
> 
> :cheers2:


betul , jd nggak respect sm si Eurico ini, lha ktnya dia sdh pamit dr Ssc, dn postingan terakhir dg usernya sndiri tgl 21 , kok tgl 27 bs muncul lg pake user org lain, .. gk gentle ..


----------



## ssphila

Thanks Mods, mohon maaf sudah merepotkan.

:cheers2:


----------



## urix99

pantang ngomongin orang


----------



## aan_mustafa

hildalexander said:


> Usul saya sih.... mending dibikin pra gathnas.... gathering khusus Solo-Semarang....
> 
> Sejatinya, kalian itu saling mencintai dan menyayangi. Sama-sama memperhatikan, mengintip dan mencermati....
> 
> Di gathering khusus ini, kalian bisa saling buka-bukaan.... mau buka apa aja terserah, buka hati, buka mata, buka telinga, buka perasaan, atau buka baju n celana (uuuppsssss).... menelanjangi diri masing-masing supaya tidak ada yg mengganjal di kemudian hari :colgate:
> 
> Yuuuuuk mari kita gathering lagi.... Mau di Jogja, Solo, Semarang atau Jekardah sekalian?
> 
> Jekardah bersedia jadi host, bintang tamunya Pak Ciputra, cemana?
> 
> :cheers:


Solusi yg baik dari Mom (mami SSCI  ). Indonesia memang sangat rawan akan perpecahan karena sebagian masyarakat masih bersifat kedaerahan. Terlalu banggakan daerahnya, tidak mau dikritik, suka menjelekan daerah lain.

Dibawa enjoy saja cak, neng & abang, none dll, coba kita mencoba saling mengenal dengan jadi teman satu sama lain entah itu bbm, ym, skype, dll. Lebih bagus gathering atau sekedar ketemuan.

Saya pernah punya konflik di forum ini dg bro IlhamBXT, memang saya sadari mungkin saya ada kesalahan tp saya tdk tahu & tidak sengaja. Tapi saat ini kita (aan_mustafa & ilhamBXT) jadi dekat banget (semoga tidak ****, amin  ). Intinya jangan terlalu dianggap serius & mudahlah kalian minta maaf walaupun kalian tak merasa berasalah.


:cheers:



laba-laba said:


> jawabnnya :
> 
> Semuanya gak perlu di pertanyakan hal2 tersebut kalau semuanya bisa saling menghargai..
> 
> Jadi jgn dibuat peraturan2 tersebut.
> 
> Tetapi buatlah peraturan
> "Saling menghargai"
> 
> Terserah dia mau anak2, kakek2, dll
> itu aja


-----
Maaf telat mengikuti perkembangan, salam kenal semua forumer & tentunya saya minta maaf jika ada postingan saya yg nyinggung.


----------



## aan_mustafa

rahul medan said:


> saya sangat menyayangkan bgt sdr Eurico mundur dr SSC coz beliau sangat memperjuangkan pembangunan di Indonesia di ASIAN FORUM melalui postingan2nya. Seluruh Indonesia loh beliau posting, bukan hanya Jakarta.
> 
> Pantesan bbrp hari ini saya tak melihat postingan2 beliau lagi :sad2:


Lahh bro Eurico disini sebagai terdakwa?
Pantas world forum Jakarta sepi updated & saya ijin ke beliau untuk updated, saya kira sibuk natal. Pribadi sangat menyayangkan tapi aturan memang harus tegas sesuai dg komitmen.

Namun yg saya tanyakan, username Eurico sudah di banned, namun masih ada kesempatan bagi "orangnya" untuk bergabung lagi di forum ini dg username lain & tentunya sesuai aturan?


----------



## rahul medan

^^
Harusnya sih bisa coz ID Balikpapan yg kena permanent banned tetap bisa join dengan id ideham halid


----------



## mtsbjm1

donnywardono said:


> betul , jd nggak respect sm si Eurico ini, lha ktnya dia sdh pamit dr Ssc, dn postingan terakhir dg usernya sndiri tgl 21 , kok tgl 27 bs muncul lg pake user org lain, .. gk gentle ..


........ atau jgn2 si jeng Alfa aka Eurico belum sibuk *i Alibi

:cheers2:


----------



## PoetraDaerah

^^ yah si bro mulai lagi


----------



## aan_mustafa

Namewee said:


> ^^ :lol: Terlalu dini diarsipkan
> 
> Pasti alasannya karena gak ada yang mengupdate thread tersebut. Dasar anak muda zaman sekarang


^^
jiah dapat "kritikan" lagi 
Sorry oOT...

Ijin kabur yee :runaway:


----------



## IlhamBXT

retired


----------



## iwank

IlhamBXT said:


> Iya sayanya mau pindah dari bontang siz nanti gak ad ayang meneruskan :banana:


Apa kira2 orang bontang cuma ilham aja ? Apa meneruskan artinya harus ada disana ? Apa sumber berita dan foto harus karya sendiri .....? 

Biarkan aja .... update sebisanya .... kecuali bener2 udah dicoba dan bener2 mentok baru lah ....


----------



## Madinatul Iman

IlhamBXT said:


> Iya sayanya mau pindah dari bontang siz nanti gak ad ayang meneruskan :banana:


Ayo bro ilham 
Di pertahankan tritnya 
Sdh bagus dan informatif kok


----------



## IlhamBXT

Yang sudah saya perhatikan Forumer yang domisili Bontang hanya saya ayng mobile ada beberapa.....
soalnya dalam 4 bulan kedepan saya tidak bisa update>>>> persiapan UN 2013 dan Juni saya pindah ke jatim.Jadi masih bingung siapa yang akan melanjutkan


----------



## Madinatul Iman

Tetap sampean bro tp sebisanya sj updatenya  ga usah terlau ngoyo 

Walau ntr jg bro ke jatim toch bs googling info dan share ke trit bontang taman city 

Okay


----------



## v-sun

mods, apakah sebaiknya thread ini di merge ?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1534681

dan

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1577627


----------



## David-80

^^ v-sun done 


Cheers


----------



## devrypj

laba-laba said:


> Sekali lagi, Jangan dibuat ribet.
> Make it simple la...
> 
> Take it or leave it.


Setuju. Take or leave it. No need to think too much.


----------



## jonathanterbang

Madinatul Iman said:


> Thanks bro jonathan
> Tp yg lain bs lho quote dgn gambarnya sekaligus
> Apa karena via hp yach jd harusnya via pc atau komputer ?? :dunno:


kalau via hp, melalui aplikasi ssc yang ada d iandroid atau iphone nda bisa quote gambar..  dan say sudah terbiasa dengan itu.. :cheers:
kalau mau quote gambar bisa pakai browser bawaan, seperti opera mini, dholpin, dll...


----------



## Madinatul Iman

jonathanterbang said:


> kalau via hp, melalui aplikasi ssc yang ada d iandroid atau iphone nda bisa quote gambar..  dan say sudah terbiasa dengan itu.. :cheers:
> kalau mau quote gambar bisa pakai browser bawaan, seperti opera mini, dholpin, dll...


Ooh gtu yach bro
Thanks infonya


----------



## endar

mods mohon maaf setelah lama diam, akhirnya kami coba laporkan member ini. silahkan di cek di "postingan2nya" mod.
yang terbaru disini

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=98833359&postcount=424

membernya

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=942368

postingan2nya bisa dicek disini

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=15363346


gerah juga mod lama2, kita sudah diamkan tapi semakin menjadi2. postingannya banyak yang mengarah pada "perang keyboard" dan banyak ucapan nyeleneh yang "wow" banget mods. dan bisa dilihat dia hanya menyerang satu daerah tertentu secara terus menerus dan sistematis. whhwhwh


mohon kebijakannya 
terimakasih mod
kay:


----------



## wibisanasalam

^^ Stuju, haters2 seperti itu emang patut diberantas, ujung2nya pasti jadi city vs city.
dan udah ketauan dia gasuka sama kota apa :bash:


----------



## hildalexander

^^Mohon maaf Kang Endar...

kalau dibaca teliti dan dicermati.... sepertinya postingan yang bersangkutan biasa aja... kritikan buat penyelenggara pemerintahan kota, dia menyinggung masalah bekasi dan jababeka..... 

kemiskinan di Bekasi ya, masih jadi masalah utama, juga ksenjangan.... trus apanya yang harus ditutupi? 



just my two rupiahs.....



:cheers:


----------



## Dazon

^^
heeh... lagian ini bukan forum orang indonesia.


----------



## cyberprince

@mam hil: boleh ya kita menuduh pemerintah tanpa ada bukti?

Ini kata2 eywa:

"trillion rupiah for STADIUMS ????? I smell a
massive corruption from this ridiculous pride..."


^^ postingan kayak gitu boleh ya? Itu sangat menyerang pemerintah provinsi jawa barat serta pemerintah kabupaten bekasi. Kenyataannya adalah, sampai detik ini belum ada indikasi korupsi. Indikasinya pun belum ada lho ya..




Lagipula, kata2 seperti "what the ****" , "what the hell" boleh ya di forum ini?lihat aja postingan eywa2 menggunakan kata2 itu kok. Walau dikasih (***) tapi kita udah tau kok maksudnya apa.


Kesimpulannya, dia bukan kritik, tapi menuduh pemprov n pemkab.

:cheers:


----------



## cyberprince

wibisanasalam said:


> ^^ Stuju, haters2 seperti itu emang patut diberantas, ujung2nya pasti jadi city vs city.
> dan udah ketauan dia gasuka sama kota apa :bash:


Agree.. Bisa dirunut kok postingannya seperti apa. Lihat aja history nya... Bukan sekali ini aja di trit PON.

Sebelumnya kita sih diem aja. Lucu aja sih. Eh lama lama kok makin menjadi2 :lol:

Kenapa hanya Jabar yg dituduh korupsi? Buktinya aja kagak ada.


----------



## Dazon

cyberprince said:


> Lagipula, kata2 seperti "what the ****" , "what the hell" boleh ya di forum ini?lihat aja postingan eywa2 menggunakan kata2 itu kok. Walau dikasih (***) tapi kita udah tau kok maksudnya apa.


yang ini boleh kok... sering jalan2 keluar regional? yang punya forum gak mempermasalahkan. dan dia cukup baik karena di sensor.


----------



## tjokro_ragazzo

IlhamBXT said:


> Yang sudah saya perhatikan Forumer yang domisili Bontang hanya saya ayng mobile ada beberapa.....
> soalnya dalam 4 bulan kedepan saya tidak bisa update>>>> persiapan UN 2013 dan Juni saya pindah ke jatim.Jadi masih bingung siapa yang akan melanjutkan


pertanyaan saya simpel: yang dimaksud Thread Kota Bontang atau thread IlhamBXT?


----------



## laba-laba

Simple aja buat yang suka nuduh2.. Apalagi tanpa bukti.

Tulisan2 tuduhannya di forum2 bisa menjadi alat bukti loh apa bila ada yang berkeberatan nantinya.

Jadi biarkan saja. Kalo ada apa2 kan dia juga nanti yang repot.


----------



## bharadya

Gimana kalo bikin _thread_ baru: "Curhat dong, Moood~"

Biar nggak OOT, _thread_ ini kan berjudul FAQ: Frequently Asked Question, yg intinya kalo nemuin permasalahan dalam berposting, bukan curhat atau lapor~

Dan kalo mau curhat atau lapor/ngadu atau konfrontasi sekalian bisa di _thread_ "Curhat dong, Moood~"

Sekadar sumbang saran. Ngahahaha.


----------



## tjokro_ragazzo

bharadya said:


> Gimana kalo bikin _thread_ baru: "Curhat dong, Moood~"
> 
> Biar nggak OOT, _thread_ ini kan berjudul FAQ: Frequently Asked Question, yg intinya kalo nemuin permasalahan dalam berposting, bukan curhat atau lapor~
> 
> Dan kalo mau curhat atau lapor/ngadu atau konfrontasi sekalian bisa di _thread_ "Curhat dong, Moood~"
> 
> Sekadar sumbang saran. Ngahahaha.


word.


----------



## hildalexander

cyberprince said:


> @mam hil: boleh ya kita menuduh pemerintah tanpa ada bukti?
> 
> Ini kata2 eywa:
> 
> "trillion rupiah for STADIUMS ????? I smell a
> massive corruption from this ridiculous pride..."
> 
> 
> ^^ postingan kayak gitu boleh ya? Itu sangat menyerang pemerintah provinsi jawa barat serta pemerintah kabupaten bekasi. Kenyataannya adalah, sampai detik ini belum ada indikasi korupsi. Indikasinya pun belum ada lho ya..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lagipula, kata2 seperti "what the ****" , "what the hell" boleh ya di forum ini?lihat aja postingan eywa2 menggunakan kata2 itu kok. Walau dikasih (***) tapi kita udah tau kok maksudnya apa.
> 
> 
> Kesimpulannya, dia bukan kritik, tapi menuduh pemprov n pemkab.
> 
> :cheers:



hhhmmmm gini kang... tepatnya pertanyaannya bukan "boleh kah menuduh pemerintah tanpa bukti?" menjadi "bolehkah menuduh pemerintah tanpa bukti di forum ini?" 

soalnya yang bersangkutan menggunakan forum ini sebagai media untuk menuduh pemerintah provinsi Jabar dan Bekasi. 

Ini forum, bebas bagi semua forumer berpendapat apa saja, asal tdk personal attack..... (sok serieus ya gw)... dan dalam kasus ini, yg dituduh adalah pemerintah.

tuduhan/fitnah dalam ranah hukum dikenal adanya tuduhan yang disebarkan secara tertulis atau libel, sedangkan yang diucapkan disebut slander.

Fitnah lazimnya merupakan kasus delik aduan. Seseorang yang nama baiknya dicemarkan bisa melakukan tuntutan ke pengadilan sipil, dan jika menang bisa mendapat ganti rugi. Hukuman pidana penjara juga bisa diterapkan kepada pihak yang melakukan pencemaran nama baik.

si forumer bisa terkategorikan melakukan:

Penghinaan terhadap Raja, Kepala Negara sahabat, atau Wakil Negara Asing diatur dalam pasal 142, 143, 144. Penghinaan terhadap institusi atau badan umum (seperi DPR, Menteri, DPR, kejaksaan, kepolisian, gubernur, bupati, camat, dan sejenisnya) diatur dalam pasal 207, 208, dan 209. Jika penghinaan itu terjadi atas orangnya (pejabat pada instansi negara) maka diatur dalam pasal 316.


nah, jika pemerintah Jawa barat dan bekasi tdk mengadukan hal ini, ya si forumer ini akan bebas dari jeratan hukuman....

kita forumer ya nyantai ajalah.... urusan hukum silakan kedua belah pihak yang berperkara



:cheers:


----------



## endar

hildalexander said:


> ^^Mohon maaf Kang Endar...
> 
> kalau dibaca teliti dan dicermati.... sepertinya postingan yang bersangkutan biasa aja... kritikan buat penyelenggara pemerintahan kota, dia menyinggung masalah bekasi dan jababeka.....
> 
> kemiskinan di Bekasi ya, masih jadi masalah utama, juga ksenjangan.... trus apanya yang harus ditutupi?
> 
> 
> 
> just my two rupiahs.....
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


makasih mam, cuma kita disini cuma mau sampaikan aspirasi saja mam, hehhee maklum YBS cukup sering datang dan pergi tanpa "diundang" dan niat bgt posting hanya untuk bilang "hii" di trit2 tertentu yang bertepatan dengan keberadaan suatu daerah. bisa di cek kok mam postingan dia kemana2 saja, hehehehe keliatan jelas, saya pribadi pernah VM dia dulu tapi tidak ada respon. hehehe


kami ga mengatakan komentarnya salah, itu hak YBS kok, cuma disini kami mau lapor momod saja, karena setelah YBS posting pasti jadi ramai pada suatu trit, dan kami jadi tidak nyaman lagi (khususnya forumer jabar). ehehheheh jadi kalo mau komen, share, kasih kritik dan saran pastinya sesuai dengan etika, dan ketika sering menimbulkan gesekan, kami coba sampaikan inspirasi disini mam. hanya inspirasi, kami tidak meminta YBS di ban atau brig, tapi meminta kebijakan momod. ehehhe

jadi kalo mau posting juga harus sesuai dengan tempatnya, YBS curcol masalah stadium di trit bandung streetscape mam, juga dulu pas masalah PON jabar 2016 YBS curcol di trit non PON Jabar (posting ttng PON jabar di PON riau masa itu). ditambah postingan2 dia yang mungkin saja memecah belah kita mam, selaku forumer yang ingin SSCI Solid.

bagusnya mungkin momod turun tangan dan menjelaskan tentang batasan2 postingan yang mungkin jangan terus terarah dan sistematis pada suatu daerah, untuk selanjutnya bisa di cek di postingan YBS kok. ehehhehhe nanti keliatan, kami ga ngomong YBS salah cuma "panas" aja karena cukup sering memancing "perang keyboard" mam, sesuai dengan bang andi, jadi postingan kita disini bisa jadi alat bukti, takut2nya ada yang membaca *pihak tertentu* kemudian menjadi masalah yang berabe.


makasih mam
kay:


----------



## IlhamBXT

tjokro_ragazzo said:


> pertanyaan saya simpel: yang dimaksud Thread Kota Bontang atau thread IlhamBXT?


THREAD KOTA BONTANG MAS :bash: matane itu kemana lho sudah tak ajukan 2 x belum di closed ndak usah ngebully deh mas kalau gini namanya :bash:


----------



## IlhamBXT

bharadya said:


> Gimana kalo bikin _thread_ baru: "Curhat dong, Moood~"
> 
> Biar nggak OOT, _thread_ ini kan berjudul FAQ: Frequently Asked Question, yg intinya kalo nemuin permasalahan dalam berposting, bukan curhat atau lapor~
> 
> Dan kalo mau curhat atau lapor/ngadu atau konfrontasi sekalian bisa di _thread_ "Curhat dong, Moood~"
> 
> Sekadar sumbang saran. Ngahahaha.


Kasihan bebannya Moderator semakin berat apalagi jumlah moderator hanya 2.Kalau moderator di SSCI itu apabisa dicari tambahannya ? kalau di forum sebelah setiap divisi ada Moderatornya ^^


----------



## David-80

IlhamBXT said:


> THREAD KOTA BONTANG MAS :bash: matane itu kemana lho sudah tak ajukan 2 x belum di closed ndak usah ngebully deh mas kalau gini namanya :bash:


Iam done with you. 

Ilhambxt, is temporary brigged/banned for multiple personal attack. 

Cheerd


----------



## tjokro_ragazzo

IlhamBXT said:


> THREAD KOTA BONTANG MAS :bash: matane itu kemana lho sudah tak ajukan 2 x belum di closed ndak usah ngebully deh mas kalau gini namanya :bash:


you still don't get it do you? saya sejalan sama teman-teman yang lain.

apa yang boleh update di thread Bontang cuma IlhamBXT? answer my question.


----------



## aan_mustafa

IlhamBXT said:


> THREAD KOTA BONTANG MAS :bash: matane itu kemana lho sudah tak ajukan 2 x belum di closed ndak usah ngebully deh mas kalau gini namanya :bash:


Bro ilham maaf penilaian saya pribadi dg kalimat "MATANE itu kemana lho sudah tak ajukan 2x belum di closed...".
Penilaian saya pribadi sbg orang jawa "matane" itu kasar & saya kira ditujukan ke Moderator maksudnya? Moderator punya keterbatasan, kita harus bisa mengerti bukan mengatain. Mohon maaf jika salah persepsi.


Maaf saya ngikutin bener thread ini tapi selalu menjadi silent rider kok isinya lebih ke curhatan aja. Dibawah enjoy aja dalam berforum terpenting "beretika". Jika ada forumer yg "sadis" mungkin saudara moderator kita cukup bijak untuk ambil keputusan & kita harus cukup bijak menerima. Maaf memperpanjang sesi curhat namun ini hanya tanggapan pendapat pribadi.


----------



## iwank

tjokro_ragazzo said:


> you still don't get it do you? saya sejalan sama teman-teman yang lain.
> 
> apa yang boleh update di thread Bontang cuma IlhamBXT? answer my question.


Hus.. hus ... dia jadi anak band .... gimana jawabnya ....


----------



## David-80

Bro Endar, untuk sementara waktu di ignore saja, saya akan memberikan pengawasan khusus kepada yang bersangkutan. jika sudah sampai taraf yang kita anggap city vs city dan lari nya ke personal attack, kita akan langsung take action.


Cheers


----------



## aan_mustafa

^^
bener kan postingan saya sebelumnya, saudara moderator cukup bijak dalam mengambil keputusan. Mari kita hormati & mari kita berforum dg enjoy tapi tetap beretika.

:cheers:


----------



## endar

David-80 said:


> Bro Endar, untuk sementara waktu di ignore saja, saya akan memberikan pengawasan khusus kepada yang bersangkutan. jika sudah sampai taraf yang kita anggap city vs city dan lari nya ke personal attack, kita akan langsung take action.
> 
> 
> Cheers


thank u so much mod.

:master:



aan_mustafa said:


> ^^
> bener kan postingan saya sebelumnya, saudara moderator cukup bijak dalam mengambil keputusan. Mari kita hormati & mari kita berforum dg enjoy tapi tetap beretika.
> 
> :cheers:


agree 100X
kay:


----------



## mtsbjm1

IlhamBXT said:


> Kasihan bebannya Moderator semakin berat apalagi jumlah moderator hanya 2.Kalau moderator di SSCI itu apabisa dicari tambahannya ? kalau di forum sebelah setiap divisi ada Moderatornya ^^





David-80 said:


> Iam done with you.
> 
> Ilhambxt, is temporary brigged/banned for multiple personal attack.
> 
> Cheerd


"*Justice has been done*"
-Barack Obama (Bin Laden's death speech)

Keadilan selalu ditegakan di sini, sementara di dunia nyata blm tentu di tegakkan. kita telah belajar banyak tentang ke-kisruhan yg terjadi di sini. mulai dari personal attack sampai city-city bahkan ........(you name it). sebagai _newcomer_ di sini, saya masih blm bisa mengadaptasi kan dgn situasi - situasi seperti ini. sering ditegur lah malah dikritik, itu adalah bagian hidup. semua orang mempunyai pandangan berbeda ttg hal-hal yg dibincangkan.

Pesan Saya adalah, marilah berdamai. karena kita merasa rugi karena konflik yg terjadi sekarang sampe Moderator kita tersibukan dgn konflik ini padahal mereka juga sibuk sebenarnya di dunia nyata. saatnya akhiri semua kekacauan yg ada, damai adalah solusi untuk permasalahan ini. jangan dibawa ke hati masalah2 ini dan kritikan nya, nanti akan memiliki efek psikologi yg dalam.

jadi, saya Mtsbjm1 menyatakan _Bersalah_ atas ketidaknyamanan dan kesalahan yg dilakukan. Mohon Maaf sebesar-besarnya atas semua konflik ini.

Dari : Rahmandi Razak - Banjarmasin, Kalimantan Selatan

:cheers2:


----------



## sandy_936

mtsbjm1 said:


> @all : maklumi, dia kemaren _personal attack_ saya padahal cuma reminding untuk *jangan postingan banyak Sampah & OOT nya* *jadi Korban deh saya
> 
> :cheers2:


semoga yang saya bold juga cukup dipahami


----------



## mtsbjm1

sandy_936 said:


> semoga yang saya bold juga cukup dipahami


:yes: amin.

:cheers2:


----------



## Mehome

Ampun deh


----------



## dochan

Hari ini postingan forum SSC Indonesia udah nyusul SSC Vietnam, kita hanya ada di bawah India (yang ga lama lagi bakal kesusul) dan Filipina. Kita forum ke-3 teraktif di Asia :cheers:


----------



## mtsbjm1

dochan said:


> Hari ini postingan forum SSC Indonesia udah nyusul SSC Vietnam, kita hanya ada di bawah India (yang ga lama lagi bakal kesusul) dan Filipina. Kita forum ke-3 teraktif di Asia :cheers:


:applause: sekarang kita forum yg cukup di-segani di SSC Asia 

:cheers2:


----------



## Green_love

hildalexander said:


> hhhmmmm gini kang... tepatnya pertanyaannya bukan "boleh kah menuduh pemerintah tanpa bukti?" menjadi "bolehkah menuduh pemerintah tanpa bukti di forum ini?"
> 
> soalnya yang bersangkutan menggunakan forum ini sebagai media untuk menuduh pemerintah provinsi Jabar dan Bekasi.
> 
> Ini forum, bebas bagi semua forumer berpendapat apa saja, asal tdk personal attack..... (sok serieus ya gw)... dan dalam kasus ini, yg dituduh adalah pemerintah.
> 
> tuduhan/fitnah dalam ranah hukum dikenal adanya tuduhan yang disebarkan secara tertulis atau libel, sedangkan yang diucapkan disebut slander.
> 
> Fitnah lazimnya merupakan kasus delik aduan. Seseorang yang nama baiknya dicemarkan bisa melakukan tuntutan ke pengadilan sipil, dan jika menang bisa mendapat ganti rugi. Hukuman pidana penjara juga bisa diterapkan kepada pihak yang melakukan pencemaran nama baik.
> 
> si forumer bisa terkategorikan melakukan:
> 
> Penghinaan terhadap Raja, Kepala Negara sahabat, atau Wakil Negara Asing diatur dalam pasal 142, 143, 144. Penghinaan terhadap institusi atau badan umum (seperi DPR, Menteri, DPR, kejaksaan, kepolisian, gubernur, bupati, camat, dan sejenisnya) diatur dalam pasal 207, 208, dan 209. Jika penghinaan itu terjadi atas orangnya (pejabat pada instansi negara) maka diatur dalam pasal 316.
> 
> nah, jika pemerintah Jawa barat dan bekasi tdk mengadukan hal ini, ya si forumer ini akan bebas dari jeratan hukuman....
> 
> kita forumer ya nyantai ajalah.... urusan hukum silakan kedua belah pihak yang berperkara
> 
> :cheers:


Maka berhati-hatilah dlm berposting terutama bg forumer "real" yg sdh memiliki identitas pasti (spt ikut gath dan foto sering mejeng di thread) karena klu ada pihak2 yg tdk berkenan dpt menuntut secara hukum. Tetapi sayangnya byk orang yg berani posting menghina,menghujat dan mencela adl forumer "fiktif" yg tdk terdeteksi identitasnya sehingga klu mau dituntut juga bagai menuntut siluman. 

So, saran saya kepada moderator klu ada forumer yg fiktif dan punya karakter spt sy sampaikan diatas perlu diawasi cukup ketat.

Terimakasih


----------



## rahul medan

akhirnya cita-cita Ilham Bxt yg pengen jadi silent reader terpenuhi :lol:
lebih baik ybs fokus ama pelajaran sekolahnya


----------



## mtsbjm1

Green_love said:


> Maka berhati-hatilah dlm berposting terutama bg forumer "real" yg sdh memiliki identitas pasti (spt ikut gath dan foto sering mejeng di thread) karena klu ada pihak2 yg tdk berkenan dpt menuntut secara hukum. Tetapi sayangnya byk orang yg berani posting menghina,menghujat dan mencela adl forumer "fiktif" yg tdk terdeteksi identitasnya sehingga klu mau dituntut juga bagai menuntut siluman.
> 
> So, saran saya kepada moderator klu ada forumer yg fiktif dan punya karakter spt sy sampaikan diatas perlu diawasi cukup ketat.
> 
> Terimakasih


Which happens to be true, always :lol:.

:cheers2:


----------



## dochan

santai aja laah... ga usah dibawa emosi.. :cheers:


----------



## Dazon

dochan said:


> Hari ini postingan forum SSC Indonesia udah nyusul SSC Vietnam, kita hanya ada di bawah India (yang ga lama lagi bakal kesusul) dan Filipina. Kita forum ke-3 teraktif di Asia :cheers:


Indonesia negara ke 6 sebagai penikmat SSC.
http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/skyscrapercity.com


----------



## D3Y

congratz SSCI :cheers:
yang masih berantem2an, yang masih nyinyir dan merasa galau dengan kemajuan daerah lain dan yang masih suka hiperbola akan pepesan kosong

mari kita bertaubat!


----------



## Mehome

Ga pake ID asli pun juga ga masalah, tetep bisa dilacak kalo niat mah

Kalo ada akun yang kerjaannya cuman ngata-ngatain kota tertentu, ya wajar diawasi

Saya pikir om momod mengawasinya krn faktor itu, bukan krn dia menuduh pemkot


----------



## Green_love

Mehome said:


> Ga pake ID asli pun juga ga masalah, tetep bisa dilacak kalo niat mah
> 
> Kalo ada akun yang kerjaannya cuman ngata-ngatain kota tertentu, ya wajar diawasi
> 
> Saya pikir om momod mengawasinya krn faktor itu, bukan krn dia menuduh pemkot


Sipppp mudah2an semua mengerti kebebasan disahkan tetapi ada batas dan tanggung jawabnya terhadap diri sendiri,orang lain dan hukum

Selamat tuk ssci yg turut membangun bangsa ini menurut porsinya


----------



## yudibali2008

makin aneh2 aja sih postingan di SSC Indonesia akhir2 ini???

Santai aja apa nggak bisa yah?.....dari dulu sampe skrg saya sih enjoy aja, kl udh ada yg mulai oot, saya ignore, anggap aja hiburan di malam hari 

btw....selamat buat SSC Indonesia, akhirnya kita bisa menyalip jumlah postingan forumer Vietnam, berikutnya India dan Filipina :banana:, biar semua termotivasi utk posting di SSCI (tanpa OOT tentunya)


----------



## Madinatul Iman

yudibali2008 said:


> makin aneh2 aja sih postingan di SSC Indonesia akhir2 ini???
> 
> Santai aja apa nggak bisa yah?.....dari dulu sampe skrg saya sih enjoy aja, kl udh ada yg mulai oot, saya ignore, anggap aja hiburan di malam hari
> 
> btw....selamat buat SSC Indonesia, akhirnya kita bisa menyalip jumlah postingan forumer Vietnam, berikutnya India dan Filipina :banana:, biar semua termotivasi utk posting di SSCI (tanpa OOT tentunya)


Yups setuju bang

Ayo temanz2 ssci manfaatkan trit ini sesuai dgn fungsinya yach 

Salah paham dan beda persepsi mach biasa 

Berhati lapanglah dan berjiwa besarlah niscaya kita akan menjadi org yg besar InsyaAllah Aamiyn 

*keep smile indonesia berbeda tp tetap satu


----------



## sbyctzn

mod tanya nih, "in the brig" itu kondisinya gmn?
"in the brig" itu apa forumer bersangkutan yang terkena hukuman cuma terbatasi tidak bisa posting saja ya? jadi masih bisa login dan beraktifitas lain seperti memakai semua fungsi yang ada di menu Control Panel?
bedanya dengan "banned" gmn?
sory kalau mungkin sudah pernah dibahas, mungkin mod bisa jelaskan sebentar dan biar bisa jadi informasi ulang. 
trims infonya.


----------



## mtsbjm1

sbyctzn said:


> mod tanya nih, "in the brig" itu kondisinya gmn?
> "in the brig" itu apa forumer bersangkutan yang terkena hukuman cuma terbatasi tidak bisa posting saja ya? jadi masih bisa login dan beraktifitas lain seperti memakai semua fungsi yang ada di menu Control Panel?
> bedanya dengan "banned" gmn?
> sory kalau mungkin sudah pernah dibahas, mungkin mod bisa jelaskan sebentar dan biar bisa jadi informasi ulang.
> trims infonya.


dari FAQ resmi sebelah kanan User CP,

*What does 'Brigged' or 'In the brig' mean?*


> A brig is the compartment of a ship where prisoners are confined. It's is used for those who staff feels might need some time off the forums. This could be for various reasons, mostly unproductive postings. It means you can read the forums, but you cannot post for a certain amount of time. It is regarded as a warning. Multiple offenders will be banned from the forums.


:cheers2:


----------



## damarsinyo

dochan said:


> Hari ini postingan forum SSC Indonesia udah nyusul SSC Vietnam, kita hanya ada di bawah India (yang ga lama lagi bakal kesusul) dan Filipina. Kita forum ke-3 teraktif di Asia :cheers:


^^akhirnya... :applause:

bentar lagi tembus 1jeti...:banana:


----------



## sbyctzn

mtsbjm1 said:


> dari FAQ resmi sebelah kanan User CP,
> 
> *What does 'Brigged' or 'In the brig' mean?*
> 
> 
> :cheers2:


iya saya tau itu, tapi yang saya tanyakan, forumer bersangkutan yang terkena brig apa masih bisa login dan memakai fungsi Control Panel, termasuk pm, dll.
di FAQ tidak saya temukan penjelasan seperti itu.


----------



## mtsbjm1

sbyctzn said:


> iya saya tau itu, tapi yang saya tanyakan, forumer bersangkutan yang terkena brig apa masih bisa login dan memakai fungsi Control Panel, termasuk pm, dll.
> di FAQ tidak saya temukan penjelasan seperti itu.


sepantauan kemaren  YBS masih bisa login ama nge-PM tetapi tidak bisa posting :nuts: kalo fungsi User CP krg tahu 

:cheers2:


----------



## tazpeople

dochan said:


> santai aja laah... ga usah dibawa emosi.. :cheers:


^^ Waduuh.....baru tau klo posting perdebatan saya sama Eywa2 ternyata dibahas disini. Mohon maaf Mod bila ternyata ada postingan saya tidak sesuai aturan forum.
Betul juga kata kang Dochan menghadapi postingan2 liar seperti itu kita harus santai jangan terbawa emosi. 

Saya yg terlibat perdebatan dgn Eywa2 kemarin itu , gak terlalu ambil pusing sebenarnya karena sudah tau gelagat dia dari postingan2 dia sebelumnya. Malah sangat menikmati perdebatan, dan terpancing untuk melayani setiap komentar dia , hingga dia terpojok tak mampu lagi mengeluarkan komentar dia lagi.

IMO saya menilai komentar2 dia sangat provokatif dan menurut saya telah melecehkan 
Jawa barat ( khususnya kab. Bekasi) bukan hanya pemerintahnya tapi semua unsur didalamnya. Jelas itu akan memancing City vs City atau province vs province atau country vs country dan bisa memancing kita untuk mengeluarkan postingan yang bersifat personal attack. Untung saja kita gak tau dia berasal dari mana.......


----------



## TFM1

inilah yg terjadi ketika budaya primitif (kesuku2an, kedaerah2an dll) masih di adopsi di jaman modern.... :cheers1:

Indonesia maju kalau kita bersatu kay:


----------



## urix99

TFM1 said:


> inilah yg terjadi ketika budaya primitif (kesuku2an, kedaerah2an dll) masih di adopsi di jaman modern.... :cheers1:
> 
> Indonesia maju kalau kita bersatu kay:


masa orang berbudaya ,bersuku,berkedaerahan dibilang primitif.GAK SOPAN banget anda men.jadi selama ini indonesia yg kaya budaya,suku ,kekayaan kedaerahan,menurut anda itu primitif ya?

@moderator bagaimana tu moderator ada pernyataan seperti itu?kena pasal berapa


----------



## tazpeople

TFM1 said:


> inilah yg terjadi ketika budaya primitif (kesuku2an, kedaerah2an dll) masih di adopsi di jaman modern.... :cheers1:
> 
> Indonesia maju kalau kita bersatu kay:


^^ Mohon maaf .....menurut saya andapun akan tersinggung bila daerah asal anda dilecehkan. Harus kita akui bahwa ego kedaerahan di Indonesia ini masih sangat kental.
Contoh di Jabodetabek ini banyak pendatang dari berbagai daerah , tapi mereka matoritas ingin menonjolkan daerah asal mereka. Maaf ya Misal ini mah : Orang dari suatu daerah merantau ke Bogor atau Tangerang tetap aja kan dia cinta setengah mati daerah asal dia ketimbang mencintai daerah dimana sekarang dia tinggal.


----------



## urix99

TFM1 said:


> inilah yg terjadi ketika budaya primitif (kesuku2an, kedaerah2an dll) masih di adopsi di jaman modern.... :cheers1:
> 
> Indonesia maju kalau kita bersatu kay:


masa orang berbudaya ,bersuku,berkedaerahan dibilang primitif.GAK SOPAN banget anda men.jadi selama ini indonesia yg kaya budaya,suku ,kekayaan kedaerahan,menurut anda itu primitif ya?

@moderator bagaimana tu moderator ada pernyataan seperti itu?kena pasal berapa


----------



## Dazon

tazpeople said:


> ^^ Mohon maaf .....menurut saya andapun akan tersinggung bila daerah asal anda dilecehkan. Harus kita akui bahwa ego kedaerahan di Indonesia ini masih sangat kental.
> Contoh di Jabodetabek ini banyak pendatang dari berbagai daerah , tapi mereka matoritas ingin menonjolkan daerah asal mereka. Maaf ya Misal ini mah : Orang dari suatu daerah merantau ke Bogor atau Tangerang tetap aja kan dia cinta setengah mati daerah asal dia ketimbang mencintai daerah dimana sekarang dia tinggal.



tergantung individu masing2 bro


----------



## TFM1

^^ saya tidak menujukan postingan itu ke bro taz... kalau di posisi bro taz, saya juga akan ngamuk...

postingan diatas saya tujukan untuk orang2 yg tidak suka kalau daerah lain maju, orang2 yg suka City vs City, orang2 yg ego keaderahan dan ego kesukuannya terlalu tinggi dll... orang2 seperti itulah orang2 primitif... buat saya, dimanapun ada pembngunan dan kemajuan di sudut manapun di bumi Indonesia, maka sepatutnya kita bahagia dan bangga, itu artinya Indonesia MAJU... bukan malah sebaliknya, menjelek2an, memprovokasi, city vs city dll

*kok malah Bro urix dan Taz yg marah?*


----------



## tazpeople

TFM1 said:


> ^^ saya tidak menujukan postingan itu ke bro taz... kalau di posisi bro taz, saya juga akan ngamuk...
> 
> postingan diatas saya tujukan untuk orang2 yg tidak suka kalau daerah lain maju, orang2 yg suka City vs City, orang2 yg ego keaderahan dan ego kesukuannya terlalu tinggi dll... orang2 seperti itulah orang2 primitif... buat saya, dimanapun ada pembngunan dan kemajuan di sudut manapun di bumi Indonesia, maka sepatutnya kita bahagia dan bangga, itu artinya Indonesia MAJU... bukan malah sebaliknya, menjelek2an, memprovokasi, city vs city [/B]


Klo yang ini saya setuju........:cheers:


----------



## tjokro_ragazzo

urix99 said:


> masa orang berbudaya ,bersuku,berkedaerahan dibilang primitif.GAK SOPAN banget anda men.jadi selama ini indonesia yg kaya budaya,suku ,kekayaan kedaerahan,menurut anda itu primitif ya?
> 
> @moderator bagaimana tu moderator ada pernyataan seperti itu?kena pasal berapa


Argumen macam apa ini. Analisa setengah matang.


----------



## urix99

tata bahasa anda mengatakan primitif itu men yg aku gak suka.kalimat anda itu sudah mengata2kan manusia2 dinegara ini.
Tau gak arti primitif tu apa sih?
Aku sekali2 gak pernah ada mengata2kan orang sejelek2 sifatnya dengan kata begitu.
Miris aja kata ''primitif'' di posting.


----------



## tjokro_ragazzo

urix99 said:


> tata bahasa anda mengatakan primitif itu men yg aku gak suka.kalimat anda itu sudah mengata2kan manusia2 dinegara ini.
> Tau gak arti primitif tu apa sih?
> Aku sekali2 gak pernah ada mengata2kan orang sejelek2 sifatnya dengan kata begitu.
> Miris aja kata ''primitif'' di posting.


Subjektif. Tentu istilah primitif itu kiasan.


----------



## William548

errr.. how to say 'kabupaten' in english?


----------



## urix99

tjokro_ragazzo said:


> Argumen macam apa ini. Analisa setengah matang.Subjektif. Tentu istilah primitif itu
> kiasan.


skip.gak penting.


----------



## tjokro_ragazzo

urix99 said:


> skip.gak penting.


trus di quote?


----------



## tjokro_ragazzo

saya rasa kudu baca dua tiga kali dulu trus dianalogikan dengan akal sehat. 
kalau sehat. 

"jelas" primitif adalah kiasan. sudah dijelaskan juga. jangan dipanjangin lagi. 

next,


----------



## laba-laba

TFM1 said:


> inilah yg terjadi ketika budaya primitif (kesuku2an, kedaerah2an dll) masih di adopsi di jaman modern.... :cheers1:
> 
> Indonesia maju kalau kita bersatu kay:


Ini merupakan tuduhan.
Terlepas dia ngebahas tentang fanatisme kedaerahan.


----------



## hildalexander

*Bro TFM* saya liat dan perhatikan komentar Anda di tret ini menimbulkan potebnsi perpecahan dengan pemilihan diksi sembarangan, cenderung kasar dan melenceng secara kontekstual....

kalau cuma kiasan, konteksnya harus diubah dulu, tapi di sini konteks tak mungkin diubah.... sudah berkali-kali Anda menggunakan kata-kata kasar cenderung sarkas di tret ini

lihat page sebelumnya ketika terjadi suhu panas diskusi antara forumer Samarinda dan Balikpapan.... Anda nimbrung dengan kalimat : *Anjing * menggonggong kafilah berlalu, terus menyitir naskah yg terkait agama tertentu, sekarang Anda memilih diksi "primitif" untuk "kesukuan" dan "kedaerahan" sangat tidak mencerminkan kalau anda itu salah satu forumer di sini.....




:cheers:


----------



## D3Y

^^ maksudnya bro TFM sebenarnya baek sih mam hilda, menekankan himbauan pada kita dalam bersikap yang mencerminkan unity in diversity
cuman mungkin pemilihan diksi (bagi sebagian) orang kurang tepat


----------



## ideham_halid

hildalexander said:


> *Bro TFM* saya liat dan perhatikan komentar Anda di tret ini menimbulkan potebnsi perpecahan dengan pemilihan diksi sembarangan, cenderung kasar dan melenceng secara kontekstual....
> 
> kalau cuma kiasan, konteksnya harus diubah dulu, tapi di sini konteks tak mungkin diubah.... sudah berkali-kali Anda menggunakan kata-kata kasar cenderung sarkas di tret ini
> 
> lihat page sebelumnya ketika terjadi suhu panas diskusi antara forumer Samarinda dan Balikpapan.... Anda nimbrung dengan kalimat : *Anjing * menggonggong kafilah berlalu, terus menyitir naskah yg terkait agama tertentu, sekarang Anda memilih diksi "primitif" untuk "kesukuan" dan "kedaerahan" sangat tidak mencerminkan kalau anda itu salah satu forumer di sini.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:



No comment... :cheers: sigh sigh..


----------



## Rober0to

I better update this FAQ.


----------



## inaz

yudibali2008 said:


> btw....selamat buat SSC Indonesia, akhirnya kita bisa menyalip jumlah postingan forumer Vietnam, berikutnya India dan Filipina :banana:, biar semua termotivasi utk posting di SSCI (tanpa OOT tentunya)


Yap Vietnam udah terkejar , sebentar lagi India moga tahun ini bisa terkejar , tapi kalo Filipina :bash: , masihhh jauh ....sepuluh tahun lagi kali ya.... :bash:

btw maju terus SSCI , perbanyak posting yg brmanfaat.... 
(kata2 versi SR seperti saya)
cheers


----------



## ssphila

Setuju sama yg di bawah ini aja :



bharadya said:


> Gimana kalo bikin _thread_ baru: "Curhat dong, Moood~"
> 
> Biar nggak OOT, _thread_ ini kan berjudul FAQ: Frequently Asked Question, yg intinya kalo nemuin permasalahan dalam berposting, bukan curhat atau lapor~
> 
> Dan kalo mau curhat atau lapor/ngadu atau konfrontasi sekalian bisa di _thread_ "Curhat dong, Moood~"
> 
> Sekadar sumbang saran. Ngahahaha.


:|


----------



## Wicak_15

Bang mod, ada sedikit penyempurnaan Thread Title, dari: 
JAKARTA | GCNM Tower | Apartment | ** Fl | U/C 
menjadi 
*JAKARTA | GCNM Tower | Apartment | 1 x 55 Fl, 1 x 51 Fl | U/C*
Karena jumlah lantai sudah diketahui 


Cheers:cheers:


----------



## Dazon

^^
2 towernya jangan lupa


----------



## kalimantanku

mtsbjm1 said:


> "*Justice has been done*"
> -Barack Obama (Bin Laden's death speech)
> 
> Keadilan selalu ditegakan di sini, sementara di dunia nyata blm tentu di tegakkan. kita telah belajar banyak tentang ke-kisruhan yg terjadi di sini. mulai dari personal attack sampai city-city bahkan ........(you name it). sebagai _newcomer_ di sini, saya masih blm bisa mengadaptasi kan dgn situasi - situasi seperti ini. sering ditegur lah malah dikritik, itu adalah bagian hidup. semua orang mempunyai pandangan berbeda ttg hal-hal yg dibincangkan.
> 
> Pesan Saya adalah, marilah berdamai. karena kita merasa rugi karena konflik yg terjadi sekarang sampe Moderator kita tersibukan dgn konflik ini padahal mereka juga sibuk sebenarnya di dunia nyata. saatnya akhiri semua kekacauan yg ada, damai adalah solusi untuk permasalahan ini. jangan dibawa ke hati masalah2 ini dan kritikan nya, nanti akan memiliki efek psikologi yg dalam.
> 
> jadi, saya Mtsbjm1 menyatakan _Bersalah_ atas ketidaknyamanan dan kesalahan yg dilakukan. Mohon Maaf sebesar-besarnya atas semua konflik ini.
> 
> Dari : Rahmandi Razak - Banjarmasin, Kalimantan Selatan
> 
> :cheers2:


gak sekalian pake materai 6000 ribu bro? 

pisssss bro...


----------



## rahul medan

Shaggy_Solo said:


> Ooh indahnya dunia ini seandainya Momod menutup sementara SSCI ... :runaway:


Mending situ enggak usah buka SSCI aja mas..
gitu aja kok repot :nuts:


----------



## sandy_936

rahul medan said:


> Mending situ enggak usah buka SSCI aja mas..
> gitu aja kok repot :nuts:


saya sepertinya harus latian blak-blak.an dari bang rahul


----------



## rahul medan

sandy_936 said:


> saya sepertinya harus latian blak-blak.an dari bang rahul


Mending blak-blak an aja bro drpada sindir menyindir, jadi gk terkesan munafiq 
asal gk personal attack dan rekan2nya


----------



## Dazon

rahul medan said:


> Mending situ enggak usah buka SSCI aja mas..
> gitu aja kok repot :nuts:


mari bersulam bro...


----------



## inaz

bharadya said:


> Tapi kalo menurutku, apa yg mtsbjm1 tanyain itu masih relevan dgn _thread_ ini. Dia kan nemuin kesulitan dalam buka situsnya lewat Blackberry. Harusnya dibantu, bukannya malah sewot dgn pertanyaannya.
> 
> Kalo masih susah, pake Opera Mini saja, diunduh dulu tentunya. Memang sih terkadang Native Browser-nya nggak bisa buka situs SSC ini. Aku juga sering ngalamin. Solusinya ya pake OpMin itu. Hope it helps. Lalala~


mas menurutku jawabannya kurang tepat , maaf bukan mksud nambahi OOT tp jawaban yg bener2 akurat dan relevan dr prtanyaan itu adalah suruh beli BB dulu .percuma dijawab panjang-lebar ..
All done
Cheers


----------



## bharadya

^^ Iyo, mas, saya tadi sedikit _misleading_. Hahaha. Sudah, ndak usah dibahas lagi, bahas yg lainnya saja. 

*yang relevan, nggak OOT, dan nggak ngejar postingan. Kasian mas moderatornya. hno:hno:


----------



## embassyofaudrey

rahul medan said:


> Mending blak-blak an aja bro drpada sindir menyindir, jadi gk terkesan munafiq
> asal gk personal attack dan rekan2nya


setuju...dulu bang rahul nyebelin banget.. :lol: tapi setelah saya pikir2, ada benarnya juga. mencoba untuk jujur ini ya bang rahul.. :lol: kuala namu jadi maret ? :cheers: can't wait for it.


----------



## rahul medan

Dazon said:


> mari bersulam bro...


:drunk:




embassyofaudrey said:


> setuju...dulu bang rahul nyebelin banget.. :lol: tapi setelah saya pikir2, ada benarnya juga. mencoba untuk jujur ini ya bang rahul.. :lol: kuala namu jadi maret ? :cheers: can't wait for it.


 waduh jadi :cripes:


----------



## Mehome

Asik bgt ya baca thread-thread SSCI era 2005-2010

Layak buat dibaca, dan ga buang-buang waktu karena banyak sharing ilmu

Namun semua berubah ketika negeri api menyerang...

#oksip


----------



## embassyofaudrey

rahul medan said:


> :drunk:
> 
> 
> 
> waduh jadi :cripes:


ahahahaha.... :lol: 
enjoy aja lah, kembali ke diri kita masing-masing bagaimana menyikapi. udah dewasa, tau mana yang benar dan salah. walaupun saya tergolong baru disini, semoga sub-forum indonesia tambah maju dan berkembang.


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

Mehome said:


> Asik bgt ya baca thread-thread SSCI era 2005-2010
> 
> Layak buat dibaca, dan ga buang-buang waktu karena banyak sharing ilmu
> 
> Namun semua berubah ketika negeri api menyerang...
> 
> #oksip


Agreed :cheers1:


----------



## yudibali2008

Mari kita kembalikan fungsi thread ini ke asal nya ya guys 


Mods, apa thread ini sebaiknya di hapus aja?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1578127

thread yg kurang jelas asal muasalnya langsung di hapus aja mod, biar nggak banyak thread2 baru yg mubajir dan asal2an, IMHO


----------



## mtsbjm1

Namewee said:


> Mohon maaf bila saya ikutan nyambar
> 
> Menurut saya saudara *MTsbjm * ikut-ikutan gaya forum sebelah dimana mengejar postingan dianggap sebagai sesuatu yang penting. Jadi *MTsbjm * rela menanggung malu yang dianggap sebagai tukang sambar, asalkan postingannya nambah


Actually Not , kan aye disini cuman mau nanya link web SSCI di BB. soalnya di BB aye ndak mau kebuka2 padahal sdh diulang2 :nuts:. maklum, baru pertama kali nge-BB  **balasan yg lain blm bisa di-quote

:cheers2:


----------



## paradyto

Dear *David* & *Blue*,

Mohon bantuannya untuk arsip thread Post Your Photos 6 untuk thread lanjutan 7 sudah created.

terima kasih banyak,
cheers,


----------



## TFM1

rahul medan said:


> Mending blak-blak an aja bro drpada sindir menyindir, jadi gk terkesan munafiq
> asal gk personal attack dan rekan2nya


setuju lah sama bro rahul...

mungkin *sedikit saran ke temen2 SSCI dari saya yang bodoh* ini, sekalian menyarankan kepada diri saya sendiri.
kalau mislnya ada sikap seseorang yg tidak mengenakkan, harap di ignore saja, tidak perlu di quote, kemudian di komentari, karena saya yakin kalau kita quote dan komentari masalahnya akan semakin panjang...

jangankan di keseluruhan thread SSCI, di thread FAQ ini saja, saya menemukan ada beberapa kejadian kecil yang jadi panjang banget, mungkin karena kita terlalu senitive kali ya, ada masalah kecil dikit aja, langsung panas dan langsung di komentarin, akhirnya terjadi perdebatan OOT lebih dari 1 page...

mari kita sedikit lebih sabar, forum ini isinya puluhan sampe ratusan kepala, dari setiap isi kepala ada jutaan hal berbeda, anak kembar identik saja pasti da perbedaan yg menimbulkan friksi, apalagi kita2 iyg jelas punya latar belakang berbeda dan bahkan banyak yg belum bertemu sama sekali. tentunya butuh kedewasaan dan kesabaran untuk mengatasi ke majemukan yang massive ini...

apalagi isinya SSCI ini adalah orang2 hebat yang mahir dalam bidang2 kerjanya, yang punya banyak pemikiran2 hebat dalam kepalanya...
dan satu lagi, seburuk apapun seseorang di SSCI ini, mereka adalah saudara kita sebangsa setanah air, dan pastinya mereka masih punya sifat2 dan sikap positive yg bisa kita kembangkan. kalau mereka berbuat salah mari ingatkan dengan baik, kalau orang diperlakukan dengan baik, mereka pasti akan mudah menerima, namun kalau orang diingatkan dengan kasar mereka akan langsung melakukan penolakan... 

mungkin sedikit meng quote dari ayat al-Qur'an


> “Serulah (manusia) kepada jalan Tuhan-mu *dengan hikmah dan pelajaran yang baik dan bantahlah mereka dengan cara yang baik.....*”
> (An-Nahl : 125)


dan mungkin sedikit mengklarifikasi postingan saya terkait ke primitifan.
yg saya maksud primitif adalah orang2 yg terlalu mengedepankan EGO kedaerahan dan ke sukuannya melebihi rasa NASIONALISME, sehingga kerjaan orang2 kayak gini hanya sibuk mendebat kota lain saja.

mohon maaf kalau ada salah pemilihan diksi sehingga memperlebar masalah.

*dan saya juga meminta maaf yg sebesar2nya kalau saja selama di SSCI ini saya pernah berbuat salah yg menyebabkan ada teman2 disini yang dirugikan dll... *

Indonesia bangsa yang punya sejarah BESAR dan penduduknya adalah manusia2 HEBAT insyaAllah
Indonesia MAJU kalau kita BERSATU... kay:


----------



## tazpeople

^^ Agree with Bro TFM.........kay:
Stop racism.....Mari kita bersatu ( unity in diversity). Dimanapun kemajuan itu di bumi Indonesia ini adalah milik kita bersama.


----------



## TFM1

^^ setuju, mungkin nasgath di surabaya nanti bisa kita jadikan momentum pernyatuan seluruh forumer SSCI di Indoensia...

di sudut manapun di bumi Indonesia ada pembangunan dan kemajuan, maka itulah kebahagiaan dan kebanggan kita bersama... kebahagian dan kebanggan INDONESIA... :grouphug:


----------



## CrazyForID

TFM1 said:


> dan mungkin sedikit mengklarifikasi postingan saya terkait ke primitifan.
> yg saya maksud primitif adalah orang2 yg terlalu mengedepankan EGO kedaerahan dan ke sukuannya melebihi rasa NASIONALISME, sehingga kerjaan orang2 kayak gini hanya sibuk mendebat kota lain saja.


mengedepankan nasionalisme juga bisa jadi ego kalau konteksnya global
menurut saya sih kalo mendiskusikan hal apapun, mesti telanjang dulu dari identitas masing-masing
baru diskusinya bisa sehat, IMHO loh ya


----------



## TFM1

Nasionalisme dan kesukuan gpp asalkan jangan sampe jadi fanatis buta... jelek dibilang bagus, orang lain lebih bagus dibilang jelek... kalau jelek ya akui jelek dan perbaiki diri, ada orang lain yg lebih bagus ya akui orang lain lebih bagus...
telanjang pun akan sulit, fitrahnya manusia sudah begitu bro... IMHO :cheers1:


----------



## kenzamudo

TFM1 said:


> Nasionalisme dan kesukuan gpp asalkan jangan sampe jadi fanatis buta... jelek dibilang bagus, orang lain lebih bagus dibilang jelek... kalau jelek ya akui jelek dan perbaiki diri, ada orang lain yg lebih bagus ya akui orang lain lebih bagus...
> telanjang pun akan sulit, fitrahnya manusia sudah begitu bro... IMHO :cheers1:


*noted* :cheers:


----------



## Sizter85

*Moderators* apakah aturan/rules disini sudah cukup _digaungkan_ ke seluruh forumers di forum ini, saya lihat masih banyak oknum2 yang sangat kasihan karena ternyata belum mengetahuinya  Kasihan saja tiba2 di warning karena belum mengetahui rules tsb, apa mungkin juga mereka _skip_ your rules.... _Hmm it's no good_ hno:hno:


----------



## mtsbjm1

Sizter85 said:


> *Moderators* apakah aturan/rules disini sudah cukup _digaungkan_ ke seluruh forumers di forum ini, saya lihat masih banyak oknum2 yang sangat kasihan karena ternyata belum mengetahuinya  Kasihan saja tiba2 di warning karena belum mengetahui rules tsb, apa mungkin juga mereka _skip_ your rules.... _Hmm it's no good_ hno:hno:


hno: Iya tuh, banyak yg mengabaikan aturan bang David dan admin Jan 

:cheers2:


----------



## David-80

^^ *Sizter85*, Seharusnya member baru membaca dulu aturan di atas, kalau ada yang terkena warning, yah anggap itu sebagai reminder. Tapi kalau sudah diwarning masih tetep seperti itu, yah terpaksa kita harus memberikan warning yang lebih keras lagi, yang mungkin juga bisa mengakibatkan member tersebut kena brig atau ban jika melanggarnya secara terus menerus.

Kalau ada member yang melanggar aturan tersebut, tolong dibantu di sosialisasikan, atau hubungi kami untuk memberikan warning kepada yang bersangkutan. 


dan untuk *mtsbjm1* tolong dikurangi OOT nya di hampir semua thread. 



Cheers


----------



## aan_mustafa

David-80 said:


> ^^
> 
> dan untuk mtsbjm1 tolong dikurangi OOT nya di hampir semua thread.
> 
> Cheers


mtsbjm1 Please...
(sedikit risih dilihat, maaf)


----------



## laba-laba

Kadang2 aku sering juga sharing link RULE nya itu di beberapa thread.
Sepertinya yg lain bisa melakukan seperti itu.
Tq


----------



## mtsbjm1

David-80 said:


> dan untuk *mtsbjm1* tolong dikurangi OOT nya di hampir semua thread.
> 
> Cheers





aan_mustafa said:


> mtsbjm1 Please...
> (sedikit risih dilihat, maaf)


kay: wokeh, mulai menurun kebiasaan OOT ku 

:cheers2:


----------



## Sizter85

Mod sepertinya thread dihalaman berikut sudah tidak kondusif deh, http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1556696&page=10

Kok forumer tsb menggebu-gebu sekali ya, padahal sudah tidak ada yg memperpanjang lgi  dan malah seperti menantang2 tidak tahu arahnya hno:


----------



## Dazon

^^
astuti dong...


----------



## Sizter85

apa itu astuti ?


----------



## mtsbjm1

Sizter85 said:


> apa itu astuti ?


Agung Hercules - Astuti  *lagu

padahal udah case closed tapi entah mengapa malah kembali begitu :nuts: *pusing ngeliat thread BDO

:cheers2:


----------



## tazpeople

del


----------



## Dazon

mtsbjm1 said:


> Agung Hercules - Astuti  *lagu
> 
> padahal udah case closed tapi entah mengapa malah kembali begitu :nuts: *pusing ngeliat thread BDO
> 
> :cheers2:


^^
:hahaha: 

peace yasis...


----------



## mtsbjm1

tazpeople said:


> ^^ Oh.....dia mah udah biasa begitu sis....gak udah terlalu ditanggapi dia itu Hater di Greater Bandung.di thread manapun dia suka menjelek2 an Bandung:cheers:


intinya supaya ttp adem threadnya si YBS ndak usah di hiraukan kay: kalau di hirau kan ntar malah makin alot :nuts: pake emvel sok berani si YBS

:cheers2:


----------



## Namewee

mtsbjm1 said:


> Agung Hercules - Astuti  *lagu
> 
> padahal udah case closed tapi entah mengapa malah kembali begitu :nuts: *pusing ngeliat thread BDO
> 
> :cheers2:


Tidak ada peraturan di sini yang mewajibkan anda untuk mereply atau mengquote semua postingan yang ada

Jadi mulailah untuk selektif dalam berposting. Apa tujuan anda cuma sekedar nambah postingan dengan signifikan?

Katanya mau berubah, tapi sama sekali tidak ada perubahan


----------



## Sizter85

^^Ssssttt,.... cep.cep sudah bro, silahkan via pm saja


----------



## arif doank

minta tolong sedikit moderator

Thread ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1576774&highlight=

Tolong diubah judulnya menjadi
*Indonesia Go Green* :cheers:


----------



## PrinceArchibald

penting yah sampe ada tretnya sendiri http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1579610


----------



## Sizter85

_^^Good observation bro prince kay:_


----------



## ahmadYR

Namewee said:


> Tidak ada peraturan di sini yang mewajibkan anda untuk mereply atau mengquote semua postingan yang ada
> 
> Jadi mulailah untuk selektif dalam berposting. Apa tujuan anda cuma sekedar nambah postingan dengan signifikan?
> 
> Katanya mau berubah, tapi sama sekali tidak ada perubahan


iya ni,,, bro *mtsbjm1* sering bgt ikut2 nimbrung gak jelas... dan pada gk nyambung lagi komentarnya sama posting yg di quote :cheers:


----------



## arif doank

sorry moderator karena merepotkan lagi

thread ini tolong edit judulnya menjadi 

*Indonesia | Go Green, Go Clean And Reduce Global Warming *


----------



## bharadya

Mas mod, minta tolong editin judul-judul tret berikut:

1. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1580296 jadi *Pertamina Tower FEB UGM | Yogyakarta | Office, Classroom, and Coffee Shop*

2. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1580295 jadi *Bank Jabar Banten | Sukabumi | Bank*

3. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1580292 jadi *Aston Imperium | Purwokerto | Hotel*

4. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1580301 jadi *Metropole XXI | Jakarta | Movie Theater *

Matur suwun


----------



## v-sun

di dua sub forum baru belum bisa muncul smilies ya?
apa cuma kejadian di browser/PC saya aja :?


----------



## David-80

sedang error, lg kita fix, bentar ya smileys nya

Cheers


----------



## Mehome

Om, ada beberapa thread di gado-gado yang bisa bisa dipindah ke RoA atau urban shwcs

Cuman saya lagi kesulitan masukin link nya kesini, om mod


----------



## thekonil

mod, ijin tanya. syarat & pertimbangan sebuah kota untuk menjadi greater itu apa ya ? thx


----------



## vianvion

^^ ada yg ga terima nih


ideham_halid said:


> What??? Semarang ada greater??. Ga salah yaks??? Department store nya cmn sekelas Robinson, greater??.
> 
> Oh maiii.
> 
> Not even close to Bogor as third city in West Java :bash::bash::bash::bash:
> 
> :banana::banana:





ideham_halid said:


> Koq bisa sih highrise baru 2 sdh punya greater?... Padahal Balikpapan ada 8 HR-nya kok gak jadi greater...
> 
> Trus dept storenya cuma sekelas Metro which is di bawah Debbie (exception ygdi PP) sementata Bpn itu jelas-jelas akan ada Debbie, starbux 3, ranch market, Hero The Fsh Food People, Siloam International hospital, APLN project.... Kok gak greater?
> 
> Janji momod palsuuuu :bash: :bash:


----------



## TFM1

Mehome said:


> Om, ada beberapa thread di gado-gado yang bisa bisa dipindah ke RoA atau urban shwcs
> mungkin ini yg bisa dipindah...
> 
> Cuman saya lagi kesulitan masukin link nya kesini, om mod


mungkin ini yg bisa dipindah... 

pindah ke US
Photography - all u need to know
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1577627 ini bisa di merge sama thread buatan saya mod http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1580344

Your Aviation Photos (no airliners.net, no jetphotos.net, etc etc.)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=960210 (tapi di thread ini foto2nya tidak sebatas di Indonesia, tapi di LN juga, sedangkan rules di subfor US cuman boleh foto2 di Indonesia)

Your City Train Station Pictures & Travel with train report.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=662152

sedangkan thread2 di nusantara sudah tepat disana, karena menurut momod di US hanya foto2 milik forumer, bukan foto2 dari oranglain, apalagi dari yg non forumer, sedangkan mayoritas foto2 di nusantaa adalah foto2 dari orang lain maupun non forumer

dan juga kalau ke RoA, kebanyakan thread di Nusantara adalah kompilasi dari beberapa karya arsitektural, sehingga tidak bisa dirate, sebagaimana tujuan pembuatan subfor RoA


----------



## Dazon

congratz!! and finally!! 
btw mod tolong gantiin judul2 thread di greater jakartanya


----------



## endar

om mod i am so sorry
human error


mohon ganti judul trit ini

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1580356

asal

*B A N D U N G | Grand Pinus Regency Superbloc| 18 floors | 32 Floors*

menjadi

*B A N D U N G | Grand Pinus Regency Superblock | 18 floors | 32 Floors*

^^ kurang "k" dan spasi. ehehe
makasih om mod


----------



## urix99

mod,thread yg udah dikasih poll nya,bisa ditambah gak pollnya?
Kalau bs trid ku ini ditambah poll nya mod ya,tambahannya
-Aerial
-Cityscape

yg di pollnya human interest direname jd Human Interest / Activity
tridnya ini 

terus threadnya direname jd *Photos by Your Mobile Camera - Gift Your friends a Tricks n Tips*
www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1580329 
terims mod


----------



## TFM1

banyak banget perubahan di SSCI akhir tahun 2012 dan awal tahun 2013...
subfor baru di C&D
1. Greater Semarang
2. Greater Solo
pulau2 di indonesia semakin terwakilkan
sulawesi ada 1 greater, jawa ada 4 greater, sumatra ada 1 greater
semoga menyusul pulau kalimantan dan yg lainnya

Subfor baru di pict of indonesia
1. US
2. RoA

subfor baru di nationwide fabric
1. airports & aviation

nah tinggal nunggu subfor baru di skybazaar,
sekarang udah ada gado2, mungkin nanti akan ada tambahan ketoprak, pecel, atau karedok :rofl:

congratz Indonesia...
thanks ya tim moderator Indonesia... kay:


----------



## ideham_halid

vianvion said:


> ^^ ada yg ga terima nih


Ane becandaan aja kali bro soal greater2an itu :bash: serius banget sik nanggepinnya??

Fiuhhh... Masa udh greater msh suka ngadu2 gini sik??


----------



## TFM1

^^ awalnya saya lebih yakin BPN duluan yg jadi greater, karena jumlah HRnya sudah cukup banyak... tapi saya yakin kok, BPN akan segera jadi greater, apalagi setelh megaproject2nya start... kay:


----------



## NpF

ideham_halid said:


> Ane becandaan aja kali bro soal greater2an itu :bash: serius banget sik nanggepinnya??
> 
> Fiuhhh... Masa udh greater msh suka ngadu2 gini sik??


Ini bahasa forum bung, becanda atau tidak tetap pakai aturan, dan tolong tidak ada adu aduan, thread ini memang memfasilitasi hal hal yang ingin ditanyakan forumer kepada moderator, jangan dianggap aduan

Kalau tidak ingin disentil jangan suka menyentil


----------



## hildalexander

^^ why so serieus? 

Come n join us to know each other...


:cheers:


----------



## rahul medan

mod tolong insert poll-nya 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1580298


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

Sama juga yang ini Mod David-80 atau Blue Sky, mohon dibuatin Polling'nya.. Tadi kepencet duluan.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1580404

Makasih. :cheers1:


----------



## David-80

all request done

*@Dazon* tolong pm gw lagi zon, yang judul2 thread jakarta. ntar gw edit, tapi slowly ya, soalnya banyak banget jakarta.

*@thekonil*, syarat sebenernya adalah memiliki proyek highrise setinggi di atas 20 lantai paling tidak 2 gedung. kemudian, jumlah proyek minimal 12, memiliki forumer yang sangat aktif. tapi itu juga belum tentu jaminan, karena semua keputusan ada ditangan kami dan admin setelah diskusi yang cukup panjang dan kami rasa kota itu sanggup untuk menjadi greater.



Cheers


----------



## TFM1

mod mohon maaf merepotkan, tolong 2 thread ini di gembok dulu
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1580409
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1580417

karena TSnya tidak membuat polling, salah judul, dan foto2 didalamnya kurang update. siang ini saya buatkan thread barunya yg lebih lengkap dan update, nnti minta tolong di mergerkan saja mod.

thanks a lot ya mod atas bantuannya


----------



## You_soap

TFM1 said:


> banyak banget perubahan di SSCI akhir tahun 2012 dan awal tahun 2013...
> subfor baru di C&D
> 1. Greater Semarang
> 2. Greater Solo
> pulau2 di indonesia semakin terwakilkan
> sulawesi ada 1 greater, *jawa ada 4 greate*r, sumatra ada 1 greater
> semoga menyusul pulau kalimantan dan yg lainnya
> 
> Subfor baru di pict of indonesia
> 1. US
> 2. RoA
> 
> subfor baru di nationwide fabric
> 1. airports & aviation
> 
> nah tinggal nunggu subfor baru di skybazaar,
> sekarang udah ada gado2, mungkin nanti akan ada tambahan ketoprak, pecel, atau karedok :rofl:
> 
> congratz Indonesia...
> thanks ya tim moderator Indonesia... kay:


Jawa ada 5 greater brow 
Btw thanks to moderator udah bikin sub forum baru lagi, makin banyak hal baru lagi yg bisa diperoleh lewat forum ini :cheers:


----------



## hildalexander

Skrg ada subforum metropolitan:

Jakarta, Surabaya okelah
Bandung... Almost ok
Medan n Makassar. No idea
Nah sementara Solo n Semarang? Kriteria apa yg memastikan kedua kota ini under metropolitan? Department store aja cuman Centro n Matahari :bash:


----------



## thekonil

hildalexander said:


> Skrg ada subforum metropolitan:
> 
> Jakarta, Surabaya okelah
> Bandung... Almost ok
> Medan n Makassar. No idea
> Nah sementara Solo n Semarang? Kriteria apa yg memastikan kedua kota ini under metropolitan? Department store aja cuman Centro n Matahari :bash:


Bentar lagi solo kan ada metro mam


----------



## D3Y

hildalexander said:


> Skrg ada subforum metropolitan:
> 
> Jakarta, Surabaya okelah
> Bandung... Almost ok
> Medan n Makassar. No idea
> Nah sementara Solo n Semarang? Kriteria apa yg memastikan kedua kota ini under metropolitan? Department store aja cuman Centro n Matahari :bash:


....
kalo dalam konteks secara definisi kriteria metropolitan dalam hal jumlah penduduk kota, semuanya mungkin masuk mam..kota2 di atas sudah memenuhi kriteria metropolitan karena penduduknya sudah melebihi 1 juta jiwa
nah, kalo dari unsur2 lainnya semacam kriteria pendukung suatu kota dikategorikan metropolitan semacam konurbasi dan aglomerasi wilayah hinterland-nya yang super padat dan saling tersambung tanpa terpisah oleh area non urban macam hutan atau perkebunan sehingga tidak tampak jeda-nya antara pusat inti kota dengan wilayah2 satelitnya, dll
mungkin jakarta, surabaya, bandung bisa masuk kategori ini CMIIW


btw good job buat momod kay:
salahsatu mimpi D3Y agar ada ROA akhirnya terrealisasikan....thx alot:cheers:


----------



## PrinceArchibald

hildalexander said:


> Skrg ada subforum metropolitan:
> 
> Jakarta, Surabaya okelah
> Bandung... Almost ok
> Medan n Makassar. No idea
> Nah sementara Solo n Semarang? Kriteria apa yg memastikan kedua kota ini under metropolitan? Department store aja cuman Centro n Matahari :bash:


at least ada centro mam, dan bentar lg ada metro, yg lokasinya hampir di solo, yuk mari.


----------



## hermawan

hildalexander said:


> Skrg ada subforum metropolitan:
> 
> Jakarta, Surabaya okelah
> Bandung... Almost ok
> Medan n Makassar. No idea
> Nah sementara Solo n Semarang? Kriteria apa yg memastikan kedua kota ini under metropolitan? Department store aja cuman Centro n Matahari :bash:


Ini hanya sebutan metro ala SSCI aja mamm))
Tergantung keaktifan member...
Oh ya Mod, mau tanya....
Kenapa Jember tidak di sticky sebagaimana Banyuwangi..soalnya Jember tak kalah aktif juga loh..


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

hildalexander said:


> Skrg ada subforum metropolitan:
> 
> Nah sementara Solo n Semarang? Kriteria apa yg memastikan kedua kota ini under metropolitan? Department store aja cuman Centro n Matahari :bash:


^^ Maklum Mam.. Solo & Semarang kan newbie di Sub-Forum itu.. Mohon bimbingannya.. Saya suka banget penjelasan Mas *D3Y*, thank's Mas!


----------



## PoetraDaerah

hildalexander said:


> Skrg ada subforum metropolitan:
> 
> Jakarta, Surabaya okelah
> Bandung... Almost ok
> Medan n Makassar. No idea
> Nah sementara Solo n Semarang? Kriteria apa yg memastikan kedua kota ini under metropolitan? Department store aja cuman Centro n Matahari :bash:


Setau saya area metropolitan itu aglomerasi dengan satu kota besar yang berperan sebagai core, yang dicirikan dengan kuatnya keterkaitan antar kota-kota satelitnya... seperti dalam kegiatan telekomunikasi, bisnis ekonomi, transportasi, budaya, sentra pendidikan, ketersediaan infrastruktur terpadu ( Pelabuhan int'l-bandara int'l i-kawasan industri representatif) etc... bukan sekedar daerah yang memiliki brand perbelanjaan tertentu... untuk makassar dengan wilayah metropolitan mamminasata yang terdiri dari Kab maros, kab sungguminasa, kab takalar, dan kota makassar itu sendiri yang sudah disebutkan dalam perpress no 55 tahun 2011, kalo untuk kota lain selain jabodetabekjur dan gerbangkertosusila saya blum tau :dunno:


----------



## bharadya

Jakarta itu sudah nggak pantes disebut 'metropolitan' lagi, tapi 'megapolitan'. Bukannya sudah ada programnya yg dirintis oleh Bang Yos, Megapolitan Jabodetabekjur? Makanya, harusnya Jakarta yg nggak usah ada di subforum 'metropolitan' itu. Hush hush sana!


----------



## D3Y

setuju sama bharadya ya
sepertinya Mega Jakarta adalah subforum yang tepat, yang membawahi metropolitan2 semacam metro tangerang, metro bogor dan metro bekasi

*_ bukan maksud bikin paradigma sesat ke momod _



Shaggy_Solo said:


> ^^ Maklum Mam.. Solo & Semarang kan newbie di Sub-Forum itu.. Mohon bimbingannya.. Saya suka banget penjelasan Mas *D3Y*, thank's Mas!


...sama2 mas shaggy, matur suwun
bagi D3Y pribadi, semarang sama solo sudah sangat layak dibikin subforum tersendiri...maaf belom sempet mampir kemarin2 kesana * _lagi diet onlen_


----------



## bharadya

^^ Persis! Harusnya ada subforum baru, 'Megapolitan Jakarta' yg terdiri atas subforum Jakarta, subforum Bogor & Depok, subforum Tangerang (Kota, Kabupaten, & Tangsel), subforum Bekasi (Kota & Kabupaten), dan subforum Cianjur dgn masing-masing subforum berisi senarai _thread_ proyeknya.


----------



## tazpeople

bharadya said:


> Jakarta itu sudah nggak pantes disebut 'metropolitan' lagi, tapi 'megapolitan'. Bukannya sudah ada programnya yg dirintis oleh Bang Yos, Megapolitan Jabodetabekjur? Makanya, harusnya Jakarta yg nggak usah ada di subforum 'metropolitan' itu. Hush hush sana!


^^IMHO seharusnya Jabodetabek jadi Sub forum 'Mega Jakarta'....... Nah didalamnya terdapat Greater Jakarta (DKI) , Greater Tangerang ( kab. Tangerang , Kota. Tangerang , Kota Tangsel ) , Greater Bogor ( Kota & kab. Bogor + Kota Depok) , Greater Bekasi ( Kota & kab. Bekasi ) .....Cuma ide loh....he...he...

Betul banget di SSCI ini majunya suatu daerah akan terlihat tergantung bgt sama keaktifan forumernya. Buktinya Kota seperti : Tegal , Tasikm alaya , Sukabumi, Karawang seharusnya Klo dibandingin kota lain yg selevel udah punya thread P & D sendiri loh....
Menurut saya Kota2 tsb kurang terlihat pembangunannya karena gak ada forumer yg aktif. CMMIW....:cheers:


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

"*GREATER*"-nya ilang sodara-sodara... :laugh: Sekarang polosan nama kota saja!




D3Y said:


> ...sama2 mas shaggy, matur suwun
> bagi D3Y pribadi, semarang sama solo sudah sangat layak dibikin subforum tersendiri...maaf belom sempet mampir kemarin2 kesana * _lagi diet onlen_


Mampir Forum Solo ya Mas kapan-kapan! kay:


----------



## D3Y

bharadya said:


> ^^ Persis! Harusnya ada subforum baru, 'Megapolitan Jakarta' yg terdiri atas subforum Jakarta, subforum Bogor & Depok, subforum Tangerang (Kota, Kabupaten, & Tangsel), subforum Bekasi (Kota & Kabupaten), dan subforum Cianjur dgn masing-masing subforum berisi senarai _thread_ proyeknya.


^^ yup 
sedikit koreksi agar tidak terjadi roaming, sebutan yang tepat mungkin " _Megapolitan Jabodetabek_", dan Jakarta Raya (including municipalities) adalah salahsatu didalamnya selain Bogor raya, tangerang raya dan bekasi raya

bagaimanapun, jakarta sebagai kota raya dan sebuah propinsi belum bisa disandingkan dengan ibukota2 propinsi sekelas kotamadya dalam hal project2nya CMIIW :smug:

@ mas *shaggy* .... sip sip sip kay:
*_masih malu2..takut dicuekin_


----------



## rahul medan

PoetraDaerah said:


> Setau saya area metropolitan itu aglomerasi dengan satu kota besar yang berperan sebagai core, yang dicirikan dengan kuatnya keterkaitan antar kota-kota satelitnya... seperti dalam kegiatan telekomunikasi, bisnis ekonomi, transportasi, budaya, sentra pendidikan, ketersediaan infrastruktur terpadu* ( Pelabuhan int'l-bandara int'l i-kawasan industri representatif)* etc... bukan sekedar daerah yang memiliki brand perbelanjaan tertentu... untuk makassar dengan wilayah metropolitan mamminasata yang terdiri dari Kab maros, kab sungguminasa, kab takalar, dan kota makassar itu sendiri yang sudah disebutkan dalam perpress no 55 tahun 2011, kalo untuk kota lain selain jabodetabekjur dan gerbangkertosusila saya blum tau :dunno:


setuju..
Untuk yg saya bold menurutku Medan & Makassar Mungkin bisa sejajar dgn Surabaya dan pastinya di bawah Jakarta


----------



## PrinceArchibald

dobelpos


----------



## PrinceArchibald

hildalexander said:


> Skrg ada subforum metropolitan:
> 
> Jakarta, Surabaya okelah
> Bandung... Almost ok
> Medan n Makassar. No idea
> Nah sementara Solo n Semarang? Kriteria apa yg memastikan kedua kota ini under metropolitan? Department store aja cuman Centro n Matahari :bash:


sengaja yah lempar risoles biar banyak yang rebutan seperti di bawah ini yuukkk mariii...




PoetraDaerah said:


> Setau saya area metropolitan itu aglomerasi dengan satu kota besar yang berperan sebagai core, yang dicirikan dengan kuatnya keterkaitan antar kota-kota satelitnya... seperti dalam kegiatan telekomunikasi, bisnis ekonomi, transportasi, budaya, sentra pendidikan, ketersediaan infrastruktur terpadu ( Pelabuhan int'l-bandara int'l i-kawasan industri representatif) etc... bukan sekedar daerah yang memiliki brand perbelanjaan tertentu... untuk makassar dengan wilayah metropolitan mamminasata yang terdiri dari Kab maros, kab sungguminasa, kab takalar, dan kota makassar itu sendiri yang sudah disebutkan dalam perpress no 55 tahun 2011, kalo untuk kota lain selain jabodetabekjur dan gerbangkertosusila saya blum tau :dunno:





rahul medan said:


> setuju..
> Untuk yg saya bold menurutku Medan & Makassar Mungkin bisa sejajar dgn Surabaya dan pastinya di bawah Jakarta


Medan, Makassar sejajar dengan Surabaya please.... please..... pleassseeeee..........


----------



## cyberprince

Please dwehh...


Solo ama bandung ga pantas masuk greter dong. Ga ada pelabuhan internasional nan representatif.

:lol:


----------



## PrinceArchibald

cyberprince said:


> Please dwehh...
> 
> 
> Solo ama bandung ga pantas masuk greter dong. Ga ada pelabuhan internasional nan representatif.
> 
> :lol:


Bandung pantes kok cyinnnn kan ada metronya, ada sogonya ada blitz megaplexnya, itu kan kategori metropolitan risolesnya mam hilda.... kalo Medan sogo punya, Makassar metro ada, but please... sejajar dengan Surabaya pleaseee....


----------



## rahul medan

PrinceArchibald said:


> sengaja yah lempar risoles biar banyak yang rebutan seperti di bawah ini yuukkk mariii...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medan, Makassar sejajar dengan Surabaya please.... please..... pleassseeeee..........





khusus buat yg di bold aja kali dan aku juga pake kata *"mungkin"*
klo gk senang ignore aja lah.. repot amat :lol:



PrinceArchibald said:


> Bandung pantes kok cyinnnn kan ada metronya, ada sogonya ada blitz megaplexnya, itu kan kategori metropolitan risolesnya mam hilda.... kalo Medan sogo punya, Makassar metro ada, but please... sejajar dengan Surabaya pleaseee....


klo yg ini udah provokator. Gk ada yg bilang gitu kaliii...
hah....


----------



## cyberprince

Mam hil menabur risoles nih hahaha


----------



## PoetraDaerah

PrinceArchibald said:


> sengaja yah lempar risoles biar banyak yang rebutan seperti di bawah ini yuukkk mariii...
> 
> Medan, Makassar sejajar dengan Surabaya please.... please..... pleassseeeee..........



Saya g pernah bilang ada yg disejajarkan dan yg tidak layak disejajarkan :bash:

emang sih risolesnya mamhil kebanyakan cabe rawitnya :lol: :banana:


----------



## bharadya

Ini aku nggak salah masuk _thread_ kan? Kok _thread_ yg ada di ROH pindah ke sini yak? Siapa sih yg mulai?


----------



## PrinceArchibald

cyberprince said:


> Mam hil menabur risoles nih hahaha


yang mencoba menangkapnya juga banyak cyiinnnn, kita kipas2 aje yukkkk menikmati tontonan malem ini


----------



## Mehome

Risolesnya bisa dikatagorikan flame comment tidak?


----------



## D3Y

PrinceArchibald said:


> sengaja yah lempar risoles biar banyak yang rebutan seperti di bawah ini yuukkk mariii...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medan, Makassar sejajar dengan Surabaya please.... please..... pleassseeeee..........


wkwkwkwkwkwk...
si mamih bisa ajah yah bikin intermezzo :lol:
setakat ini yang bener2 metro baru metro jakarta, metro bandung, metro makassar baru metro surabaya (masih hangat semenjak ada CWS) , menyusul kemudian metro solo


----------



## PrinceArchibald

rahul medan said:


> khusus buat yg di bold aja kali dan aku juga pake kata *"mungkin"*
> klo gk senang ignore aja lah.. repot amat :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> klo yg ini udah provokator. Gk ada yg bilang gitu kaliii...
> hah....


baca keatas lagi mas, mamhil yg bilang tuh, kategori metropolitan ala dia, jgn nyalahin gw donk.


----------



## Namewee

Masa Metropolitan Area indikatornya Department store


----------



## rahul medan

edit


----------



## inaz

hildalexander said:


> Skrg ada subforum metropolitan:
> 
> Jakarta, Surabaya okelah
> Bandung... Almost ok
> Medan n Makassar. No idea
> Nah sementara Solo n Semarang? Kriteria apa yg memastikan kedua kota ini under metropolitan? Department store aja cuman Centro n Matahari :bash:


Hadehh capek deh lempar bahan dan topiknya lagi2 DS lagi2 DS... Syarat metropolitan harus punya DS terkenal dan tersohor seantero jagat...??bagaimana dengan kota metropol di luar negri dengan daerah otonomi khusus ??? ... percuma kalo punya DS terbesar sedunia tapi orang2 nya gak pernah lihat jajaran kapal dan kontainer dengan sejuta kesibukan.... 
IMO kalo semarang dan solo blm pantas jadi metropol gara2 DS , mending gak usah aja deh jadi greater ...sudah belajar legowo kok .. 
:cheers:


----------



## cyberprince

rahul medan said:


> jaka sembung bawa golok


hno:


----------



## PrinceArchibald

cyberprince said:


> hno:


astaga buat siapa itu cyiinnnn komen yang lu quote itu??? Personal attack itu


----------



## yudibali2008

:lol:


Edan sekarang SSC Indonesia ini, semakin panas komen2 nya


----------



## hildalexander

D3Y said:


> ....
> kalo dalam konteks secara definisi kriteria metropolitan dalam hal jumlah penduduk kota, semuanya mungkin masuk mam..kota2 di atas sudah memenuhi kriteria metropolitan karena penduduknya sudah melebihi 1 juta jiwa
> nah, kalo dari unsur2 lainnya semacam kriteria pendukung suatu kota dikategorikan metropolitan semacam konurbasi dan aglomerasi wilayah hinterland-nya yang super padat dan saling tersambung tanpa terpisah oleh area non urban macam hutan atau perkebunan sehingga tidak tampak jeda-nya antara pusat inti kota dengan wilayah2 satelitnya, dll
> mungkin jakarta, surabaya, bandung bisa masuk kategori ini CMIIW
> 
> 
> btw good job buat momod kay:
> salahsatu mimpi D3Y agar ada ROA akhirnya terrealisasikan....thx alot:cheers:


Pertanyaan selanjutnya..

Balikpapan jika cmn dibandingkan dgn Solo and Semarang, secara jumlah proyek, highrises, permallan, township development, bla bla bla tidak kalah cetar satu sama lain... Cuman beda di luck aja knp blm dijadikan greater.

Masuk kemana si Balikpapan ini jika dikorelasikan dgn statement diatas? Sama sekali masih jauh dr 1 juta jiwa dan tdk punya kawasan hinterlandnya.

Merinding aja denger kata metropolitan ditujukan ke kota2 yg sorry2 aja... Starbucks aja msh jadi sesuatu yg langka, atau rumah sakit internasional aja blm punya... Misalnyaaaaaa.....


Oya jangan secara eksplisit diartikan juga bahwa kehdiran Starbucks dan RS bertaraf international merupakan satu-satunya unsur ekologi kota, kita satukan persepsi dan paradigma bahwa, keduanya mau tidak mau atau suka tidak suka merupakan bagian yg tidak bisa dilepaskan dari representasi gaya hidup urban metropolitan.

:cheers:


----------



## azharzone

Setuju ama mam hil kay:


----------



## bharadya

^^ Lha kalo gitu Solo sudah bisa jadi area metro dong, lha wong 'Metro'-nya saja bukan di Solonya melainkan di wilayah satelitnya, Solo Baru, yg masuk Kabupaten Sukoharjo. Make sense, kan? Solo pantes punya area metro thus pantes punya 'greater'.


----------



## PrinceArchibald

^^ nah tuh orangnya yg memulai muncul, ati2 cyin disamperin jaka sembung!


----------



## D3Y

Mehome said:


> Risolesnya bisa dikatagorikan flame comment tidak?


tergantung kita menfasirkan apa
D3Y hanya menafsirkan mam hil becanda dengan istilah metro departement store karena semarang dan solo belom punya metro DS hanya ada centro dan matahari 

yuk mari, kita hentikan debat kusirnya


----------



## yudibali2008

Baru merhatiin Semarang sama Solo dah Greater.....congrats

Balikpapan kok belum greater yah? Ta kira barengan sama Semarang dan Solo


----------



## urix99

banyak tuh mod postingan2 oot,jadi yg request di page2 belakang banyak yg tenggelam.peringatin dong mod,kalau bs dibrig.


----------



## D3Y

hildalexander said:


> Pertanyaan selanjutnya..
> 
> Balikpapan jika cmn dibandingkan dgn Solo and Semarang, secara jumlah proyek, highrises, permallan, township development, bla bla bla tidak kalah cetar satu sama lain... Cuman beda di luck aja knp blm dijadikan greater.
> 
> Masuk kemana si Balikpapan ini jika dikorelasikan dgn statement diatas? Sama sekali masih jauh dr 1 juta jiwa dan tdk punya kawasan hinterlandnya.
> 
> Merinding aja denger kata metropolitan ditujukan ke kota2 yg sorry2 aja... Starbucks aja msh jadi sesuatu yg langka, atau rumah sakit internasional aja blm punya... Misalnyaaaaaa.....
> 
> 
> Oya jangan secara eksplisit diartikan juga bahwa kehdiran Starbucks dan RS bertaraf international merupakan satu-satunya unsur ekologi kota, kita satukan persepasi dan paradigma bahwa, keduanya mau tidak mau atau suka tidak suka merupakan bagian yg tidak bisa dilepaskan dari representasi gaya hidup urban metropolitan.
> 
> :cheers:


:yes:
mungkin deskripsi penjelasan di atas yang mengacu gaya hidup
korelasi yang tepat lebih ditekankan sama definisi KOSMOPOLITAN dibanding METROPOLITAN ngkali mam CMIIW

:colgate:


----------



## D3Y

hildalexander said:


> Pertanyaan selanjutnya..
> 
> Balikpapan jika cmn dibandingkan dgn Solo and Semarang, secara jumlah proyek, highrises, permallan, township development, bla bla bla tidak kalah cetar satu sama lain... Cuman beda di luck aja knp blm dijadikan greater.
> 
> Masuk kemana si Balikpapan ini jika dikorelasikan dgn statement diatas? Sama sekali masih jauh dr 1 juta jiwa dan tdk punya kawasan hinterlandnya.
> 
> Merinding aja denger kata metropolitan ditujukan ke kota2 yg sorry2 aja... Starbucks aja msh jadi sesuatu yg langka, atau rumah sakit internasional aja blm punya... Misalnyaaaaaa.....
> 
> 
> Oya jangan secara eksplisit diartikan juga bahwa kehdiran Starbucks dan RS bertaraf international merupakan satu-satunya unsur ekologi kota, kita satukan persepasi dan paradigma bahwa, keduanya mau tidak mau atau suka tidak suka merupakan bagian yg tidak bisa dilepaskan dari representasi gaya hidup urban metropolitan.
> 
> :cheers:


:yes:
mungkin deskripsi penjelasan di atas yang mengacu gaya hidup
korelasi yang tepat lebih ditekankan sama definisi KOSMOPOLITAN dibanding METROPOLITAN ngkali mam CMIIW

:colgate:


----------



## rahul medan

PrinceArchibald said:


> astaga buat siapa itu cyiinnnn komen yang lu quote itu??? Personal attack itu


silahkan adukan ke moderator


----------



## cyberprince

PrinceArchibald said:


> astaga buat siapa itu cyiinnnn komen yang lu quote itu??? Personal attack itu


You know who


----------



## PoetraDaerah

hildalexander said:


> Pertanyaan selanjutnya..
> 
> Balikpapan jika cmn dibandingkan dgn Solo and Semarang, secara jumlah proyek, highrises, permallan, township development, bla bla bla tidak kalah cetar satu sama lain... Cuman beda di luck aja knp blm dijadikan greater.
> 
> Masuk kemana si Balikpapan ini jika dikorelasikan dgn statement diatas? Sama sekali masih jauh dr 1 juta jiwa dan tdk punya kawasan hinterlandnya.
> 
> Merinding aja denger kata metropolitan ditujukan ke kota2 yg sorry2 aja... Starbucks aja msh jadi sesuatu yg langka, atau rumah sakit internasional aja blm punya... Misalnyaaaaaa.....
> 
> 
> Oya jangan secara eksplisit diartikan juga bahwa kehdiran Starbucks dan RS bertaraf international merupakan satu-satunya unsur ekologi kota, kita satukan persepsi dan paradigma bahwa, keduanya mau tidak mau atau suka tidak suka merupakan bagian yg tidak bisa dilepaskan dari representasi gaya hidup urban metropolitan.
> 
> :cheers:


Kayaknya ibu ini mengeluarkan statement yg terpendam deh :banana:


----------



## PrinceArchibald

PoetraDaerah said:


> Kayaknya ibu ini mengeluarkan statement yg terpendam deh :banana:


ingat hati2 risoles panas dengan cabe rawit


----------



## thekonil

Kalo masalah greater aja jadi masalah, mending gausah pakai greater2 an... cheers :cheers:


----------



## rahul medan

cyberprince said:


> You know who


udahlah buat *cyberprince* yg terhormat. Gk usah diteruskanlah kebiasaannya yg suka menyindir. Gw koment langsung edit, ttp sesuatu yg sudah dieditpun tetap lo quote. kenapa dengan jaka sembung?

di postingan gw aja belum sempat lagi tertulis "last edited" :lol:


----------



## PoetraDaerah

PrinceArchibald said:


> ingat hati2 risoles panas dengan cabe rawit





PrinceArchibald said:


> ingat hati2 risoles panas dengan cabe rawit


asumsi aje, wkwkwkwk


----------



## PrinceArchibald

rahul medan said:


> silahkan adukan ke moderator


wah sorry bro gw bukan tipe orang yg suka ngadu or ngerengek, tapi kalo diaduin ke momod udah sering seh! But you know what, having a bad reputation is better than having no reputation at all



cyberprince said:


> You know who


pasti buat mamhil kan cyin, secara dia yg lempar risoles!



thekonil said:


> Kalo masalah greater aja jadi masalah, mending gausah pakai greater2 an... cheers :cheers:


masalahnya adalah di situ momod ganti format menghilangkan kata2 greater diganti dengan metropolitan, next thing is mam hilda lempar risoles dan banyak yang menangkapnya....


----------



## DanangSuthoWijoyo

kalau penggarisnya aja beda2...ya ampe kiamat ga akan ketemu ukuran sebenarnya...


----------



## hildalexander

D3Y said:


> :yes:
> mungkin deskripsi penjelasan di atas yang mengacu gaya hidup
> korelasi yang tepat lebih ditekankan sama definisi KOSMOPOLITAN dibanding METROPOLITAN ngkali mam CMIIW
> 
> :colgate:



Hahahaha saya sangat menikmati adu argumen cerdas seperti ini.... Hayuuu kang, kita tebar kecerdasan dan keluasan pengetahuan untuk kemaslahatan SSCI.... Oke kosmopolitan merupakan produk atau anak kandung dari metropolitan, ketika sebuah kota setingkat metropolitan dgn ekolobi yg lengkap seperti salah satunya saya ungkapkan di atas, berarti jalan menuju atau membidani kelahiran "kosmopolitan" menjadi mulus.... :colgate: 





PoetraDaerah said:


> Kayaknya ibu ini mengeluarkan statement yg terpendam deh :banana:



Hahahaha cabe rawitnya merah lho mas bro... Yess from the bottom of my heart...


Overall saya senang dgn respon teman-teman semua bahwa hidup dan berinteraksi di dunia SSCI itu dinamis, fun dan nyantai.... Gak usah dimasukin ke hati, kritik sepedas cabe rawit pun bisa disikapi dgn senyum dan tertawa.... Gak akan bikin kita sakit jiwa kan? 


Mariiiiiiii diskusi lebih lanjut 



:cheers:


----------



## D3Y

hildalexander said:


> Hahahaha saya sangat menikmati adu argumen cerdas seperti ini.... Hayuuu kang, kita tebar kecerdasan dan keluasan pengetahuan untuk kemaslahatan SSCI.... Oke kosmopolitan merupakan produk atau anak kandung dari metropolitan, ketika sebuah kota setingkat metropolitan dgn ekolobi yg lengkap seperti salah satunya saya ungkapkan di atas, berarti jalan menuju atau membidani kelahiran "kosmopolitan" menjadi mulus.... :colgate:


yuk mari mam
makanya kita kudu cerna dulu topik yang diangkat secara cerdas, bukan emosi kan mam ? apalagi forum SSCI ini, forumernya minimal 75% adalah insan2 cerdas dan berpendidikan tinggi

oke, back to topic
setuju banget mam, kota berkategori metropolitan belum tentu sudah dikategorikan kosmopolitan jika ekologi kota masih belum siap menerima perubahan semacam lifestyle yang beragam dan terkesan up to date dengan kategori dinamis yang terjadi di belahan dunia modern

sebaliknya kota kosmopolitan juga belum tentu sudah menjadi metropolitan, karena jumlah penduduknya masih di sekitaran ratusan ribu seperti kota2 di amrik macam pitsburgh, portland, seattle dll

itu menurutku, maaf jika deskripsinya masih salah
maklum masih sama2 belajar :colgate:


----------



## AMROE

Sorry ikut nimbrung : ini ada link tentang Daftar Kota Penerima Piala Adipura 2012. Dari link ini akan ketahuan dimana posisi kota yg jadi polemik diatas. Mudah2an dapat memberi pencerahan. THANKS

http://alamendah.wordpress.com/2012/06/06/daftar-kota-penerima-piala-adipura-2012/


----------



## Dazon

mam hil ane setuju dengan #4831 tapi gak setuju soal ini #4781, 
metropolitan tidak ada hubungannya dengan tenan yang ada di suatu kota. itu aneh sekali.

jakarta, surabaya, medan, bandung, semarang, makassar cocok untuk dikatakan metropolitan city. Tapi jika hanya untuk forum, dengan memformatkan seperti yang sekarang ini, sepertinya gak jadi masalah. tidak ada mendiskriminasikan dengan kota yang lain. Untuk Solo dan itu wajar di dipisahkan dari sub forum regional soalnya member dan tingkat keaktifannya sangat tinggi dibandingkan kota yang lain. kan kota2 diindonesia seperti solo sedang menuju kota metropolis 

oh ya mod, hanya mau mengusulkan di bawah tulisan subforum jakarta
bisa ditambahkan: including Bekasi, Bogor, Depok & Tanggerang? seperti tulisan dibawah 
*Urban Showcase * - forum fotografi.


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

Senengnya lihat perdebatan ini.. Tapi jadi nggak enak Solo di-Sub Forum-kan duluan.. :cripes:

Tapi ya semua kita kembalikan lagi ke Mr.Jan & Momod SSC aja deh.. :sad2:


----------



## PrinceArchibald

AMROE said:


> Sorry ikut nimbrung : ini ada link tentang Daftar Kota Penerima Piala Adipura 2012. Dari link ini akan ketahuan dimana posisi kota yg jadi polemik diatas. Mudah2an dapat memberi pencerahan. THANKS
> 
> http://alamendah.wordpress.com/2012/06/06/daftar-kota-penerima-piala-adipura-2012/


trus hubungannya adipura ama polemik diatas apaan yah mas?


----------



## Dazon

Shaggy_Solo said:


> Senengnya lihat perdebatan ini.. Tapi jadi nggak enak Solo di-Sub Forum-kan duluan.. :cripes:
> 
> Tapi ya semua kita kembalikan lagi ke Mr.Jan & Momod SSC aja deh.. :sad2:



gapapa kali broo... toh nyatanya begitu.. coba lihat saja jumlah post metro solo (eaa....) dengan metro jakarta. padahal Jakarta itu sudah dari kapan tau. selain postingan solo juga sudah memiliki komunitasnya sendiri, mungkin reward dr momod kita... kita tunggu dengan kota2 lainnya. 

yang ane tunggu sih 3 serangkai Banjarmasin - Samarinda - Balikpapan


----------



## AMROE

PrinceArchibald said:


> trus hubungannya adipura ama polemik diatas apaan yah mas?


Kota penerima Adipura itu diklasifikasikan ke dalam beberapa kategori ; Metropolitan, Kota Besar, Kota Sedang dan Kota Kecil. Ini daftar resmi yg digunakan sebagai acuan menyebut kategori kota2 di indonesia.

Dari Daftar Kota Penerima Adipura itu akan ketahuan, kota2 yg diperdebatkan di atas, masuk kategori mana ; Metropolitan, Kota Besar, Kota Sedang atau Kota Kecil. THANKS


----------



## sandy_936

PrinceArchibald said:


> trus hubungannya adipura ama polemik diatas apaan yah mas?


uda dicheck isinya? mas Amroe kan ga ngebahas Adipuranya, tp daftar kategori kotanya, seperti yg sedang diperdebatkan sekarang ini.


----------



## PrinceArchibald

wah iya Semarang kota metropolitan yahhh, Tangerang juga....


----------



## laba-laba

Dazon said:


> mam hil ane setuju dengan #4831 tapi gak setuju soal ini #4781,
> metropolitan tidak ada hubungannya dengan tenan yang ada di suatu kota. itu aneh sekali.
> 
> jakarta, surabaya, medan, bandung, semarang, makassar cocok untuk dikatakan metropolitan city. Tapi jika hanya untuk forum, dengan memformatkan seperti yang sekarang ini, sepertinya gak jadi masalah. tidak ada mendiskriminasikan dengan kota yang lain. Untuk Solo dan itu wajar di dipisahkan dari sub forum regional soalnya member dan tingkat keaktifannya sangat tinggi dibandingkan kota yang lain. kan kota2 diindonesia seperti solo sedang menuju kota metropolis
> 
> oh ya mod, hanya mau mengusulkan di bawah tulisan subforum jakarta
> bisa ditambahkan: including Bekasi, Bogor, Depok & Tanggerang? seperti tulisan dibawah
> *Urban Showcase * - forum fotografi.



Forum kita berbobot. Bukan punya aturan2 sendiri ntuk menentukan sesuatu daerah itu di katakan Metropolitan atau Tidak.


----------



## DanangSuthoWijoyo

laba-laba said:


> Forum kita berbobot. Bukan punya aturan2 sendiri ntuk menentukan sesuatu daerah itu di katakan Metropolitan atau Tidak.


trus pake apa bang untuk menentukan daerah itu metropolitan apa tidak?


----------



## rahul medan

DanangSuthoWijoyo said:


> trus pake apa bang untuk menentukan daerah itu metropolitan apa tidak?


Pemerintah kan sudah mengatur kategory tsb


----------



## PrinceArchibald

sandy_936 said:


> uda dicheck isinya? mas Amroe kan ga ngebahas Adipuranya, tp daftar kategori kotanya, seperti yg sedang diperdebatkan sekarang ini.


iya gw tau, tapi metropolitan yg dibahas diatas bukannya beda ama metropolitan adipura yah, itu yg gw pahami dari pembahasan polemik diatas.


----------



## AMROE

rahul medan said:


> Pemerintah kan sudah mengatur kategory tsb


Kategori yg dikeluarkan pemerintah itulah yg dijadikan acuan resmi, dan di link yg saya share (ttg kota2 penerima Adipura 2012 itulah) akan ketahuan dimana kota2 yg jadi polemik...:cheers:


----------



## AMROE

PrinceArchibald said:


> iya gw tau, tapi metropolitan yg dibahas diatas bukannya beda ama metropolitan adipura yah, itu yg gw pahami dari pembahasan polemik diatas.


Lah emang kategori Kota Metropolitan itu ada berapa macam ya ? :nuts:


----------



## laba-laba

PrinceArchibald said:


> iya gw tau, tapi metropolitan yg dibahas diatas bukannya beda ama metropolitan adipura yah, itu yg gw pahami dari pembahasan polemik diatas.


emang untuk apa kita buat keteria Metropolitan versi kita sendiri disini ?
untuk apa ? sejauh mana kebenaranyanya ? efektivitasnya ? siapa yang memeriksanya ? dan siapa yang akan menetapkannya ?

Suka kali ya membuat sesuatu menjadi repot


----------



## DanangSuthoWijoyo

rahul medan said:


> Pemerintah kan sudah mengatur kategory tsb


ya sekrg tinggal bagaimana mengaplikasikannya di forum ini, apakah standar pemerintah bisa di pake atau tidak, kalau di pake bakal ada sub forum kota metropolitan, kota besar, kota sedang dan kota kecil.

kalau menurutku sih, karena ini forum internasional, tentu pakai standar internasional, nah tinggal nyari aja tuh, standar internasional untuk indikator kota metropolitan...


----------



## PrinceArchibald

AMROE said:


> Lah emang kategori Kota Metropolitan itu ada berapa macam ya ? :nuts:


ok jadi Makassar dan Bandung bukan kota Metropolitan nih....



> Kategori Kota Metropolitan
> 1. Surabaya (Jawa Timur)
> 2. Tangerang (Banten)
> 3. Palembang (Sumatera Selatan)
> 4. Jakarta Pusat (DKI Jakarta)
> 5. Jakarta Selatan (DKI Jakarta)
> 6. Jakarta Timur (DKI Jakarta)
> 7. Semarang (Jawa Tengah)
> 8. Medan (Sumatera Utara)
> 9. Jakarta Utara (DKI Jakarta)


sumber http://alamendah.wordpress.com/2012/06/06/daftar-kota-penerima-piala-adipura-2012/



laba-laba said:


> emang untuk apa kita buat keteria Metropolitan versi kita sendiri disini ?
> untuk apa ? sejauh mana kebenaranyanya ? efektivitasnya ? siapa yang memeriksanya ? dan siapa yang akan menetapkannya ?
> 
> Suka kali ya membuat sesuatu menjadi repot


kita? siapa?



rahul medan said:


> Pemerintah kan sudah mengatur kategory tsb


fine, then give me the full list of kota metropolitan di Indonesia berdasarkan pemerintah itu mana saja


----------



## PrinceArchibald

dopost


----------



## rahul medan

dah lah OOT jd nya..


----------



## tazpeople

Dazon said:


> oh ya mod, hanya mau mengusulkan di bawah tulisan subforum jakarta
> bisa ditambahkan: including Bekasi, Bogor, Depok & Tanggerang? seperti tulisan dibawah
> *Urban Showcase * - forum fotografi.


Kayanya cukup ditulis 'Jabodetabek 'saja , gak usah pake including Tangerang , Bekasi etc....:cheers:


----------



## PrinceArchibald

rahul medan said:


> dah lah OOT jd nya..


enggak bisa memberikan datanya? ngeles OOT, selesaikan baik2 di sini mas...


----------



## eenx

Masalah metropolitan aja sampe nenggelamin request2 yang "sesuai" di trit ini. Kangen ssci yang dulu.


----------



## cyberprince

Pertama disebutkan bahwa standar metropolitan adalah bandara & pelabuhan internasional yang representatif. Oke, solo & bandung ga masuk 


Kemudian, disebutkan pula standar metropolitan bisa dilihat di list pemenang adipura. Oke deh, solo & bandung lagi lagi ga masuk :cheers:

Next?


----------



## ssphila

:lol:

Kenapa gak pada nunggu momods sampaikan alasannya tentang metropolitan?


----------



## PrinceArchibald

cyberprince said:


> Pertama disebutkan bahwa standar metropolitan adalah bandara & pelabuhan internasional yang representatif. Oke, solo & bandung ga masuk
> 
> 
> Kemudian, disebutkan pula standar metropolitan bisa dilihat di list pemenang adipura. Oke deh, solo & bandung lagi lagi ga masuk :cheers:
> 
> Next?




iya cyin sepertinya ada yang gak rela solo ada di bawah sub forum metropolitan hno:



inaz said:


> Hadehh capek deh lempar bahan dan topiknya lagi2 DS lagi2 DS... Syarat metropolitan harus punya DS terkenal dan tersohor seantero jagat...??bagaimana dengan kota metropol di luar negri dengan daerah otonomi khusus ??? ... percuma kalo punya DS terbesar sedunia tapi orang2 nya gak pernah lihat jajaran kapal dan kontainer dengan sejuta kesibukan....
> IMO kalo semarang dan solo blm pantas jadi metropol gara2 DS , mending gak usah aja deh jadi greater ...sudah belajar legowo kok ..
> :cheers:


satu lagi cyinnn berdasarkan jumlah container :lol:



ssphila said:


> :lol:
> 
> Kenapa gak pada nunggu momods sampaikan alasannya tentang metropolitan?


aduuhhh pak masa gitu aja panggil momod, dikit2 momod, dikit2 momod lagi, jangan dijadiin kebiasaan dikit2 ngadu ke momod yah.. yuk mari


----------



## Dazon

tazpeople said:


> Kayanya cukup ditulis 'Jabodetabek 'saja , gak usah pake including Tangerang , Bekasi etc....:cheers:


supaya lebih jelas bos... lebih detail lebih baik :cheers:



cyberprince said:


> Pertama disebutkan bahwa standar metropolitan adalah bandara & pelabuhan internasional yang representatif. Oke, solo & bandung ga masuk
> 
> 
> Kemudian, disebutkan pula standar metropolitan bisa dilihat di list pemenang adipura. Oke deh, solo & bandung lagi lagi ga masuk :cheers:
> 
> Next?


sebenernya kacau broo kalau di lihat disisi pemenang adipura... bogor pernah dapet tapi ini kota bogor adalah kota metropolis KW 2.. alias kota sekuler...


----------



## rahul medan

PrinceArchibald said:


> enggak bisa memberikan datanya? ngeles OOT, selesaikan baik2 di sini mas...


Klo situ pengen tau situ bisa searching ndiri kok mas


----------



## AMROE

PrinceArchibald said:


> ok jadi Makassar dan Bandung bukan kota Metropolitan nih....
> 
> 
> 
> sumber http://alamendah.wordpress.com/2012/06/06/daftar-kota-penerima-piala-adipura-2012/
> 
> 
> Mas, Bandung dan Makassar jelas Metropolitan, cuma tahun lalu keduanya nga menang Adipura.
> 
> Coba simak isi link tsb, kota2 pemenang Adipura. Semarang menang untuk kategori Kota Metropolitan, Balikpapan menang untuk kategori Kota Besar. Sedangkan Solo yg dulu sering menang adipura, tahun lalu kurang beruntung. Solo masuk kategori Kota Besar.
> 
> Saya pikir semua jelas, jawaban dari perdebatan kita ini. So nga perlu diperpanjang lagi....yang jelas setiap kota memiliki kelebihan dan kekurangan masing2.
> Sy aslinya dari daerah, tp sdh 20 thn stay di Jakarta, sering kangen dengan suasana kota di daerah yg terasa asri...sementara ada teman saya yg di daerah pingin stay di Jakarta.
> 
> Akhirnya, semuanya akan tergantung bagaimana kita menyikapi dengan kota tempat kita berada...:cheers:


----------



## masaguseka28

mod, tolong di merger jadi satu dong... kita forumer Palembang tanpa sengaja sama-sama ngebuat thread ini diwaktu yang bersamaan, walhasil double thread... makasih sebelumnya :cheers:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1582433

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1582422


----------



## semarangcitizen

gantengscool said:


> Klo pelanggan Speedy atau Astinet seperti IP di atas sebenarnya bisa dilacak, bisa pelanggan private atau pelanggan warnet.
> 
> 
> Tapi tampaknya dia juga lihai dg selalu berpindah-pindah tempat ^^


nggak semudah itu mas. kadang hanya beberapa ip publik saja yang bisa di trace sampai kemungkinan ip route terdekat dengan proxy milik warnet / kantor / pribadi. kalau pas untung kita bisa nggak susah susah tracking tersangka tersebut, apa lagi sekarang ada sistem lacak berdasarkan IP yang bisa dimunculkan dalam peta. tapi syaratnya ya itu. kita harus mendapatkan IP yang paling mendekati dengan proxy / server milik tempat yang menyediakan layanan koneksi internet. saya lagi coba koordinasi sama asosiasi warnet di semarang. siapa tahu bisa membantu.


----------



## semarangcitizen

untuk kabur, mudah sekali dengan metode memakai open proxy / fasilitas hidemyass.com kita bisa menutupi ip kita. dan yang dapat di tracking hanya sampai ip publick dimana kitar ter-route di tengah. kalau sempat bisa saya gambarkan skemanya. cheers. sekali lagi waspada. doakan agar hasil telaah bersama komunitas warnet di semarang bisa ketemu,


----------



## yudibali2008

Menurut saya sih, ngapain kita curahkan segala energi dan pikiran hanya utk meladeni seorang spammer tsb,...lebih baik tenaga kita digunakan utk hal2 yg jauh lebih bermanfaat dan penting di kehidupan nyata kita sebenarnya

Never ever feed the troll, it will never ending story, ignore him is the best way 

Just my 2 cent


----------



## v-sun

mods..



Anak Sulawesi said:


> •Riset artis wanita Indonesia usia 20-40 tahun terpopuler level nasional (artis minimal 2 sinetron, model top/ratu kecantikan, penyanyi minimal sudah 1 album, presenter minimal 2 acara).
> 
> Tracking Media 200 orang artis wanita terpopuler Indonesia : 78 orang etnis Jawa, 32 orang etnis Sunda, 16 orang etnis Minang, 15 orang etnis Tionghoa, 13 orang etnis Melayu, 12 orang etnis Manado, 11 orang etnis Sulawesi, 10 orang etnis Batak, 13 orang etnis Aceh-Betawi-Kalimantan.
> 
> •Artis etnis Jawa 82 : Diana Pungky, Renata Kusmanto (Ponds-Vaseline), Dian Sastrowardoyo (Loreal), Carissa Putri (Eropa-Jawa), Luna Maya, Girindra Kara, Ashanty, Wulan Guritno, Inneke Koesherawati, Tiara Lestari, Dhini Aminarti, Diah Permatasari, Deasy Bouman, Cynthiara Alona, Kirana Larasati, Ririn Dwi Ariyanti, Anneke Jodi, Ratna Galih, Velove Vexia, Alyssa Soebandono, Five Vi, Lia Ananta, Shinta Bachir, Sheila Marcia, Nabila Putri, Sara Wijayanto, Jessica Mila, Aulia Sarah, Paula Verhoeven, Ine Febriyanti, Alexandra Gottardo, Asty Ananta, Tyas Mirasih, Kinaryosih, Ardina Rasti, Aryani Fitriana, Sissy Priscillia, Cindy Fatika Sari, Astrid S, Widy Vierra, Nova Rini, Dewi Noor Kumalasari, Endhita W, Della Puspita, Ratna Listy, Krisdayanti, Kristina, Indah Dewi Pertiwi, Ayu Dewi, Maia Estianti, Rheina Maryana, Dewi Persik, Anggun C. Sasmi, Nina Warna, Prita Laura, Rebecca Reijman, Indah Kirana, Tia AFI, Venna Melinda, Maya Septha, Yuni Shara, Mayangsari, Gracia Indri, Rini Wulandari, Citra Skolastika, Angelica Faustina, Roro Fitria, Nana-Naysila Mirdad, Enno Lerian, Vicky Shu, Millane Fernandez, Sigi Wimala, Tasya Kamila, Eddies Adelia, Dian Khrisna, Dhea Ananda, Indah Indriana, Vonny Kristianda, Indah Ayu Putri, Auxilia Laksmi. Putri Indonesia : 2004 Artika Sari Devi, 2005 Nadine Chandrawinata, 2006 Agni Pratistha, 2007 Putri Raemawasti, 2010 Nadine Alexandra, 2011 Maria Selena.
> 
> •Artis etnis Minang 16 : Shadrina Zatulini, Masayu Anastasia, Thalita Latief, Nikita Mirzani, Nikita Willy, Zaskia Sungkar, Nirina Zubir, Arzeti Bilbina, Bunga Citra Lestari, Marshanda, Acha Septriasa, Shireen Sungkar, Sherina, Laudya Chintya, Intan Ayu, Zora Vidyanata. Artis Melayu 13 : Arumi Bachsin, Revalina Temat, Farah Quinn, Lyra Virna, Nadila Ernesta, Jessica Iskandar, Lola Amaria, Titi Kamal, Putri Titian, Ladya Cheryl, Natasha Dewanti, Nadia Saphira, Selly Hasan.
> 
> •Artis Batak 11 : Atiqah Hasiholan, Zivanna Siregar, Anissa Pohan, Marissa Nasution, Astrid Tiar, Citra Kirana, Yasmine Wildblood, Meisya Siregar, Risty Tagor, Olivia Jensen, Tia Ivanka. Artis Aceh 5 : Cut Tari, Qory Sandioriva, Nova Eliza, Cut Keke, Cut Memey. Artis Betawi 6 : Asmirandah, Ussy Susilowati, Julia Perez, Alya Rohali, Intan Nuraini, Nabila Syakieb. Artis Manado 15 : Julie Estelle, Cathy Sharon, Donna Agnesia, Angel Karamoy, Inggrid Kansil, Jennifer Arnelita, Mona Ratuliu, Shandy Aulia, Audy, Mikha Tambayong, Christy Jusung, Alice Norin, Novita Angie-Indah Kalalo-Velove Vexia-Davina V (Jawa-Manado).
> 
> •Artis Kalimantan-Sulawesi 15 : Olla Ramlan, Terry Putri, Pevita Pearce, Andi Soraya, Fahrani, Manohara Pinot, Andi Natassa, Cici Paramida, Cynthia Lamusu, Karenina, Kiki Amalia, Dea Mirella, Dinna Olivia, Ida Ayu Kadek Devi, Joanna Alexandra, Ayu Pratiwi. Artis Tionghoa 15 : Grace Natalie, Agnes Monica, Sandra Dewi, Laura Basuki, Franda, Magdalena, Alena, Olga Lydia, Laura Muljadi, Chelsea Olivia, Leony VH, Dominique D, Chacha Frederica, Tina Toon, Angel Lelga.
> 
> •Artis etnis Sunda 32 : Dinda Kanya D, Aura Kasih, Deswita Maharani, Nia Ramadhani, Tamara Bleszynski, Raisa, Rianti Cartwright, Rossa, Shanty, Mieke Amalia, Kamidia Radisti, Adelia R, Tika Putri, Zaskia Adya, Syahrini, Jihan Fahira, Wiwid Gunawan, Ratu Felisha, Tina Talisa, Ayu Rosmalina, Rachel Maryam, Cinta Laura, Maudy Koesnadi, Donita, Kania S, Gita Gutawa, Desi Ratnasari, Reza Artamevia, Happy Salma, Cheche Kirani, Mulan Jameela, Yulia Rahman.
> 
> 
> HOI semuanya kami anak Sulawesi mau tanya, jadi karena ini ya, kalian anak Sunda menghina kami anak Sulawesi hitam tam legam busuk jelek karena jarang jadi artis-model ? Kalian menghina kami di beberapa forum internet seperti topix dan facebook. Memang apa salah kami ? bukan salah kami terlahir hitam. Asal tahu kami anak Sulawesi siap MERDEKA karena kami bosan DIANAKTIRIKAN. Kalian dibangun karena diuntungkan dekat IBU KOTA JAKARTA dan identik para artis. Tuh lihat Gubernur Jabar Ahmad Heryawan kulitnya hitam jelek tertatih tatih pertahankan jabatannya karena generasi muda Sunda terpengaruh sinetron malu dukung Kang Aher padahal dia Sunda Islam. Ketahuilah kalian itu dipecah belah anak Jawa macam Jokowi dan PDIP yang licik adu domba.
> 
> 
> Bandung dibangun investor Tionghoa. Ini anak Sulawesi yang sukses dan membangun kotanya
> 
> 
> •Bugis-Makassar : Aksa Mahmud (Bosowa), Ilham-Thareq Habibie (Ilthabi), Jusuf Kalla (Kalla Grup), Idris Manggabarani (properti), Oesman Sapta Odang (OSO Grup), Amirullah Abbas (Dirut PT. Andatu Lestary), Alwi Hamu (pemilik Fajar Grup), Lukman Ladjoni (pemilik PT. Surya Bintang Timur), Mangkana (eksportir udang), Zaenal Tayeb (pemilik Mirah Grup), M. Yasin Azis (pemilik PT. Mega Indah), Andi Sose (Baruga Grup), Nurdin Abdullah (Maruki Internasional).
> 
> • Sulawesi lain : Sandiaga Uno (Saratoga), Rahmat Gobel (Panasonic), Fadel Muhammad (Bukaka Grup).


----------



## hildalexander

yudibali2008 said:


> Menurut saya sih, ngapain kita curahkan segala energi dan pikiran hanya utk meladeni seorang spammer tsb,...lebih baik tenaga kita digunakan utk hal2 yg jauh lebih bermanfaat dan penting di kehidupan nyata kita sebenarnya
> 
> Never ever feed the troll, it will never ending story, ignore him is the best way
> 
> Just my 2 cent



oh jadi, apa yg dilakukan *momod dan bro semarangcitizen *gak bermanfaat ya? 


hellowwww.... kehidupan nyata? bukankah berforum itu bagian dari real life semua forumer di sini? foto proyek, gali info sana-sini, dan kemudian posting (ini berdedikasi sekali), bahkan bagi mereka yg bermental pengecut ada yg sempet-sempetnya bikin kloningan segala? 

Mereka berdua sedang berusaha untuk mengembalikan/memperkuat reputasi forum SSCI sebagai salah satu referensi yang berbobot... saya apresiasi buat kalian berdua, keep up the good work


thats the point my dear honey bunny 






:cheers:


----------



## David-80

ip  *anak sulawesi*


IP Address:	180.246.78.19
[ IP To Location - IP To Country]
Hostname:	180.246.78.19
[Domain To Location - Domain Country - Domain To IP]
IP Blacklist Check:	Not Blacklisted
[ Blacklist Check]
IP Lookup Location For IP Address: 180.246.78.19
Continent:	Asia (AS)
Country: Indonesia (ID)
Capital:	Jakarta
State:	Jawa Tengah
City:	Semarang
ISP: PT Telkom Indonesia
Organization:	PT Telkom Indonesia

sabar ya guys, kita lagi gencar selidiki yang bersangkutan. 

Cheers


----------



## gantengscool

semarangcitizen said:


> untuk kabur, mudah sekali dengan metode memakai open proxy / fasilitas hidemyass.com kita bisa menutupi ip kita. dan yang dapat di tracking hanya sampai ip publick dimana kitar ter-route di tengah. kalau sempat bisa saya gambarkan skemanya. cheers. sekali lagi waspada. doakan agar hasil telaah bersama komunitas warnet di semarang bisa ketemu,



bener sih.

apalagi dari data sampeyan , IP yg digunakan dinamically, artinya PC yg digunakan akan menggenggam IP yg berbeda saat dia dinyalakan atau login dalam waktu yg berbeda. Ini makin agak repot dibandingkan jika IP yg digunakan static.

Tapi coba sampaian lacak lagi . Amin kita doakan semoga berhasil mas ^^



semarangcitizen said:


> remarks: Broadband Service for Semarang
> Area.
> remarks: ** *These IP was used dinamically*
> for end user. **
> remarks: Send ABUSE and SPAM reports
> with plain ASCII text only to
> remarks: to [email protected].
> remarks: The netname enclosed in square
> bracket is included in the subject.


----------



## gantengscool

David-80 said:


> ip  *anak sulawesi*
> 
> 
> IP Address:	180.246.78.19
> [ IP To Location - IP To Country]
> Hostname:	180.246.78.19
> [Domain To Location - Domain Country - Domain To IP]
> IP Blacklist Check:	Not Blacklisted
> [ Blacklist Check]
> IP Lookup Location For IP Address: 180.246.78.19
> Continent:	Asia (AS)
> Country: Indonesia (ID)
> Capital:	Jakarta
> State:	Jawa Tengah
> City:	Semarang
> ISP: PT Telkom Indonesia
> Organization:	PT Telkom Indonesia
> 
> sabar ya guys, kita lagi gencar selidiki yang bersangkutan.
> 
> Cheers



ini (bisa jadi) masih di tempat yg sama atau setidaknya 1 warnet tapi beda PC ^^


----------



## Bluemooncm78

David-80 said:


> ip  *anak sulawesi*
> 
> 
> IP Address: 180.246.78.19
> [ IP To Location - IP To Country]
> Hostname: 180.246.78.19
> [Domain To Location - Domain Country - Domain To IP]
> IP Blacklist Check: Not Blacklisted
> [ Blacklist Check]
> IP Lookup Location For IP Address: 180.246.78.19
> Continent: Asia (AS)
> Country: Indonesia (ID)
> Capital: Jakarta
> State: Jawa Tengah
> City: Semarang
> ISP: PT Telkom Indonesia
> Organization: PT Telkom Indonesia
> 
> sabar ya guys, *kita lagi gencar selidiki yang bersangkutan*.
> 
> Cheers


Ayo Bang Momod, saya dukung upaya selidikan ini. Jangan biarkan reputasi SSCI tergradasi oleh orang-orang SAKIT seperti itu. 

Tetap semangat, semoga lancar, semoga sukses.


----------



## mtsbjm1

David-80 said:


> ip  *anak sulawesi*
> 
> 
> IP Address:	180.246.78.19
> [ IP To Location - IP To Country]
> Hostname:	180.246.78.19
> [Domain To Location - Domain Country - Domain To IP]
> IP Blacklist Check:	Not Blacklisted
> [ Blacklist Check]
> IP Lookup Location For IP Address: 180.246.78.19
> Continent:	Asia (AS)
> Country: Indonesia (ID)
> Capital:	Jakarta
> State:	Jawa Tengah
> City:	Semarang
> ISP: PT Telkom Indonesia
> Organization:	PT Telkom Indonesia
> 
> sabar ya guys, kita lagi gencar selidiki yang bersangkutan.
> 
> Cheers


dari penomoran, bisa saja ini orang yg sma tapi beda PC/Monitor  *pengalaman nge-warnet 



gantengscool said:


> ini (bisa jadi) masih di tempat yg sama atau setidaknya 1 warnet tapi beda PC ^^


maybe...........tapi agak jauh (65 ke 78) sih, spertinya antara di Warnet atau di Kantor *

:cheers2:


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

yudibali2008 said:


> Menurut saya sih, ngapain kita curahkan segala energi dan pikiran hanya utk meladeni seorang spammer tsb,...lebih baik tenaga kita digunakan utk hal2 yg jauh lebih bermanfaat dan penting di kehidupan nyata kita sebenarnya
> 
> Never ever feed the troll, it will never ending story, ignore him is the best way
> 
> Just my 2 cent


Bli Yudi, yang mencurahkan segala energi biarlah para Moderators dan yang mampu, kita di sini tinggal tunggu hasilnya saja. 
Karena secara pribadi penasaran juga saya dengan orang ini. 

Dear Momod, 
tetep lacak ya Mod.. kay: Kalau ketemu mohon bisa dipublikasikan siapa oknumnya.


----------



## netsurfe

Yap. Transparan ajah.... Mari buka-bukaan .... Loh??


----------



## yudibali2008

@bro Shaggy

Yup, doa saya juga buat bang moderator utk bisa segera tuntaskan kasus ini , they're working really great, my two thumbs up for them kay: kay:


@mamhil

 mamhil kan kerjaannya bener2 related dgn SSCI, kalau saya sebagai penikmat urban development aja :cheers:


----------



## Efriansyah Ramadhan

kloningankah?



Ahli Metropolitan said:


> Hai teman teman ijinkan aku memberikan analisis SSC ini
> 
> Ada 2 macam penghargaan : kota paling memalukan dan kota paling menajubkan.
> 
> 1. The Most Amazing City :
> 
> Makassar dan Bandung karena masing masing ada lebih dari 40 gedung diatas 20 lantai yang dibangun.
> 
> 2. The Most Embarassing City :
> 
> Medan karena "mantan" kota besar yang turun level dipermalukan kota dibawahnya Makassar dan Bandung. Medan hanya ada sekitar 10 gedung diatas 20 lantai yang dibangun.
> 
> Pekanbaru, Palembang dan Yogyakarta sebagai ibu kota yang dikalahkan kota kecil Solo sebagai Greater.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1036141


----------



## mtsbjm1

another from Semarang IP ?



Ahli Metropolitan said:


> Hai teman teman ijinkan aku memberikan analisis SSC ini
> 
> Ada 2 macam penghargaan : kota paling memalukan dan kota paling menajubkan.
> 
> 1. The Most Amazing City :
> 
> Makassar dan Bandung karena masing masing ada lebih dari 40 gedung diatas 20 lantai yang dibangun.
> 
> 2. The Most Embarassing City :
> 
> Medan karena "mantan" kota besar yang turun level dipermalukan kota dibawahnya Makassar dan Bandung. Medan hanya ada sekitar 10 gedung diatas 20 lantai yang dibangun.
> 
> Pekanbaru, Palembang dan Yogyakarta sebagai ibu kota yang dikalahkan kota kecil Solo sebagai Greater.


:cheers2:


----------



## Namewee

^^ Kalau yang macam itu gak perlu ditanya lagi. udah pasti kloningan 

Benar-benar pengacau tu anak


----------



## IlhamBXT

Curiga ku itu kok ya jangan jangan 1 orang dengan berbagai ID ya lihat dari gaya Bahasanya :bash:


----------



## Ocean One

Minta tolong di bersihin Mod postingan anak sulawesi di thread Makassar, sakit neh mata bacanya. :bash:

Makasi seblumnya Bang Mod :cheers:

>>> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=526


----------



## gantengscool

Herannya makin dibahas di sini malah makin sering muncul hno:


----------



## aan_mustafa

Dear Mod David80

Ada yang jualan "Tari Saman" di sub forum Metropolitan - Jakarta. Terima kasih.


----------



## Efriansyah Ramadhan

^^

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=99266792#post99266792


----------



## IlhamBXT

Mr,.Moderator ada yang jualan :lol:
Di Jakarta Metropolitan ^^

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=99266792#post99266792


----------



## IlhamBXT

Lho sampe dilaporkan 3x :lol:


----------



## semarangcitizen

Analogi sederhana.









seperti yang kita lihat di skema diatas.
basicly lajur nya seperti itu. nah untuk menghasilkan tracking yang detail dan akurat mmang perlu tools dan command ekstra. karena pada dasarnya saat kita mlakukan tracing teersbut yang terdeteksi hanya dynamic ip untuk layanan *broadband rgional provinsi.* belum memasuki kota yang bersangkutan. kbetulan alamat ip public tersebut memang digunakan olh telkom divre 5 semarang dngan skema ip 189.XXX.XXX.XXX /22. tentunya dibagi ke kota2 yang mmrlukan layanan akses broadband tersebut. bayangkan ada 1022 host yang harus kita tracking. dan tentunya kita mmerlukan tenaga yang benar benar ahli dibidangnya

Kenapa 1022 ip.
Didapat dari misal IP 189.16.0.1/22 (class B)
dngan subnet /22 atau 255.255.252.0. sesuai pnghitungan maka akan didapat IP dari 189.16.0.1 - 189.16.3.254. banyak baget bro. :nuts:

jadi kmungkinannya masih banyak. yang terdksi oleh saya adalah kbetulan ip dynamic yang terpakai merupakan ip telkom divre semarang (regional jawa tengah). jangan mudah mnyerah dan memutuskan si tersangka dari kota A, B atau C. karena kita belum melihat bukti tracert lebih lanjut. Thanks


----------



## semarangcitizen

hildalexander said:


> oh jadi, apa yg dilakukan *momod dan bro semarangcitizen *gak bermanfaat ya?
> 
> 
> hellowwww.... kehidupan nyata? bukankah berforum itu bagian dari real life semua forumer di sini? foto proyek, gali info sana-sini, dan kemudian posting (ini berdedikasi sekali), bahkan bagi mereka yg bermental pengecut ada yg sempet-sempetnya bikin kloningan segala?
> 
> Mereka berdua sedang berusaha untuk mengembalikan/memperkuat reputasi forum SSCI sebagai salah satu referensi yang berbobot... saya apresiasi buat kalian berdua, keep up the good work
> 
> 
> thats the point my dear honey bunny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


bukan nggak bermanfaat mam. justru inilah modal awal buat mengawasi pergerakannya. kita blum melihat sampai ke kemungkinan terbesarnya. ibaratnya perjalan tracking ini masih setengah jalan. hanya orang yang paham dan ahli yang bisa mentracking itu lebih dalam,


----------



## v-sun

mod tolong postingan ini belum dihapus
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=99263866&postcount=2361


----------



## hildalexander

semarangcitizen said:


> bukan nggak bermanfaat mam. justru inilah modal awal buat mengawasi pergerakannya. kita blum melihat sampai ke kemungkinan terbesarnya. ibaratnya perjalan tracking ini masih setengah jalan. hanya orang yang paham dan ahli yang bisa mentracking itu lebih dalam,


itulah mengapa, saya mendukung upaya keras kalian berdua dan memberikan apresiasi setinggi-tingginya, cinta :banana:

setengah jalan bagi saya itu sudah menguak tabir gelap si oknum pengecut yang hanya bisa bersembunyi di balik kecanggihan teknologi IT  

jangan menyerah kawan.... kay:



:cheers:


----------



## Ampelio

^^Great mam ...setiap upaya sekecil apapun tapi dilakukan demi kepentingan bersama layak untuk dapat apresiasi kay: :cheers1:


----------



## Ocean One

Dear Mod

Ada yang jualan game neh mod di Thread Hotel Clarion Makassar

>>> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=99301266&postcount=272


----------



## dochan

sekarang SSC pake sistem Post thanks/like gitu ya??


----------



## semarangcitizen

Iya. Seperti sistem cendol dan bata di kask*s.


----------



## mtsbjm1

^^ tapi kok belum bisa beri like - thanks yah :?

:cheers2:


----------



## Efriansyah Ramadhan

harus ada batasan postnya kah untuk menikmati fasilitas like/thanks?


----------



## IlhamBXT

Dear Mr Moderator ,

Setelah kita berembuk dan mengajak sesama forumer di bagian Airport & Aviation 
Indonesia kami ingin menyampaikan beberapa hal berikut ini :

Kami menyepakati akan membuat thread baru seperti di world Forum yakni :



> dibikin gimana itu threadnya? jadi nanti thread ada 2, yg satu bahas dalam negeri, yg satu bahas luar...
> 
> INDONESIA | Aviation News and Discussion
> INTERNATIONAL (pake WORLD juga boleh) | Aviation News and Discussion
> 
> atau seperti di forum Airports and Aviation di World Forum?
> 
> AVIATION LOUNGE | Indonesia - News and Discussion
> AVIATION LOUNGE | International (pake WORLD juga boleh) - News and Discussion
> 
> terserah sih mau dibikin gimana... saya ngikut saja...



Nah disitu akan dibuatkan thread khusus yang digunakan untuk membahas tentang dunia penerbangan seperti yang ada di World Forum :cheers:

Nah terkadang kan suka OOT,sehingga kami memutuskan untuk membuat Thread itu selain juga ingin memberikan pemahan ringan seputar dunia penerbangan,Atas kerjasamanya kami ucapkan terima kasih 


Regard,
Forumer Airport&Aviation


----------



## inBaliTimur

Efriansyah Ramadhan said:


> harus ada batasan postnya kah untuk menikmati fasilitas like/thanks?


^^ mungkin....... sekitar nyampe 2000 alias ngiso baru bisa nimpuk.......
Baru ke thread sini aja semuanya kaga tau..................


----------



## Sizter85

^^
*@Ilham, *Bila ingin create new thread di SSCI, sebaiknya skalanya ya seputar yang network domestik atau ada keterkaitan/korelasinya dengan isu2 Nasional saja, sesuai porsi topik masing2 sub forum namanya juga *SSCI(Skyscrapercity Indonesia), *bila ingin meluas skala diskusinya ke tingkat Global, kan semua sudah disajikan di WORLD FORUM, Makanya mari visit kesana... kita dari SSCI banyak juga lho thread di World forum, di subthread 'airports', Arsitektur, Stadium, dll. tetapi sayang teman2 masih asik di lingkup SSCI saja, sehingga banyak yg terbengkalai thread2 kita disana hno:

No offense ya buat temen2 aviation holics hanya sekedar suggest saja bukan saya bermaksud menjegal ide2 liar dan kreatif kalian, Ini juga sekalian ingin mengajak forumers kita karena sangat miris banyak sekali thread2 kita disana masih minim update, bahkan kita tdk dapat menjadi host yg baik di thread2 disana(termasuk saya):bash: karena terlalu asik di SSCI, sbg contoh bila ada forumers negara lain yang bertanya(tanya-jawab) malah respon dari kita sangat lama bahkan tidak mengetahui sama sekali, karena saking jarangnya kita ke WF. Sebenarnya bagus itu malah dapat sebagai media campaign kita untuk promosi keluar.

Just my opinion, tetap keputusan terakhir pada kebijakan Moderator *SSCI (David, and Blue)*


----------



## paradyto

^^Gw setuju dengan *Siz*, untuk saat ini, kalau mau nyimak perkembangan world aviation, bisa langsung saja ke world forum. Kasihan sama Moderator Kita, yang sudah mengupayakan forum Indonesia tersendiri dengan subforumnya yang keren2, malah didalamnya justru "paste" dari world forum 

Nanti akan muncul thread "Maskapai Asing | MAS | Malaysia Airline Service" bla bla bla..

Cheers


----------



## PrinceArchibald

^^ dulu bagiannya eurico yang ngpdet tret2 di sono, tp udah resign n kena banned dia, sekian, trims.


----------



## IlhamBXT

Hehehe yasudah kalau begitu sih maunya yang Indonesia dulu dan yang pastinya* ndak copas dari World Forum* :cheers:


----------



## hildalexander

dear mod...

tret ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=99401369#post99401369

mohon dipertimbangkan untuk dihapus, karena berpotensi untuk disalahgunakan oleh pihak-pihak yang tak bertanggung jawab....

kalo mau tau biodata masing-masing forumer ya via japri atau PM aja atau ikut gathering 





:cheers:


----------



## PoetraDaerah

Mod mohon dipertimbangkan agar thread ini dihapus, maksud dan tujuan pembuatannya terlalu bias, terima kasih


----------



## Namewee

^^ Repost mas bro


----------



## v-sun

maaf mod, thread ini belum di lock, udah ada thread lanjutannya.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1310871&page=52


----------



## 1lh4m5

mod edit thread ini

B A N D U N G | Plaza Panasia | 22 Floors

menjadi

*B A N D U N G | Crown Plaza Hotel | 22 Floors

*thanks


----------



## atmada

Mod, minta tolong ubah judul thread ini: 

*[SOLO] Lorin Syariah Hotel | 11 Floors | U/C* 

menjadi 

*[SOLO] Syariah Hotel | 11 Floors | U/C*.

Thanks.


----------



## masaguseka28

mod, kok layout thread SSC saya bahasanya tiba-tiba jadi bahasa Spanyol ya? gimana ini ngebalikinnya? jd bingung :nuts: :bash:


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto

^^ Di pojok kiri bawah bro, sebrangnya tulisan *Contact Us - SkyscraperCity - Archive - Top*
Ada pilihan English (US) sama Espanol 3.6.5 bro...


----------



## masaguseka28

done! sudah kembali lagi... makasih panduannya bro evando, really helpful :cheers: kay:


----------



## v-sun

mods, tolong add poll thread ini


----------



## cyberprince

1lh4m5 said:


> mod edit thread ini
> 
> B A N D U N G | Plaza Panasia | 22 Floors
> 
> menjadi
> 
> *B A N D U N G | Crown Plaza Hotel | 22 Floors
> 
> *thanks



Ilham harusnya crowne bukan crown:

*B A N D U N G | Crowne Plaza Hotel | 22 Floors

*


----------



## ananto hermawan

Mod, minta tolong di edit judul ini:

 [Central Java] Projects
& Development

_menjadi_ 

[CENTRAL JAVA] Projects & Development


Thanks.


----------



## Namewee

Mod, thread ini sepertinya salah tempat 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1583862


----------



## David-80

^^ all done 

Cheers


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

Momod, yang ini kelupaan.. Undone
Thank's




adpro.indonesia said:


> Mod, tolong diubah judul trit ini :
> 
> [SOLO] Santika Hotel | 15 Floors + 3 Basements | U/C
> 
> menjadi
> 
> *[SOLO] Hotel Santika | 15 Floors + 3 Basements | U/C*
> 
> maturnuwun momod ..


:cheers1:


----------



## laba-laba

jualan
Menggunakan Lantai Kayu ?? Apa sih keuntungannya?

oleh
flwdps


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

Dear Momods,

Saya bukan TS thread berikut, tapi sekedar ingin merapikan judulnya, boleh kah?

Dari :  [Depok l Project and Development]

Menjadi : *[DEPOK] Projects & Development*

:cheers2:


----------



## kalimantanku

momod,,

trit ROA yg ini 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1585225

tolong di kasih opsi polling nya dong, ane lupa ngasih euy..thanks momod...

happy weekend buat semua...


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto

Ada thread sampah mod di Java - Bali P&D... :no:
Silahkan ditindak tegas... :banned:

Menggunakan Lantai Kayu ?? Apa sih keuntungannya?


----------



## David-80

all done 

Cheers


----------



## hildalexander

Dear Momod....

mohon dikaji keberadaan thread ini


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1553019&page=5



:cheers:


----------



## Dazon

^^


Dazon said:


> ^^
> :lol:
> cuma saran:
> mod pls :lock: this thread.. :cheers:


:lock::lock: :lock::lock::lock::lock::lock:


----------



## hildalexander

^^ :rofl: :lol: 

lebih lugas kay: 

ayoooo mod gemboooookkkkk 


:cheers:


----------



## Dazon

^^
isi threadnya bener2 aneh... dan menjurus2... *tepok jidat*


----------



## hildalexander

^^ perhatikan gaya bahasa yang digunakan.... mirip sangat satu sama lain :colgate: 


dan saya spt dejavu dengan thread almarhum "Season's City"


:cheers:


----------



## Dazon

^^ wkakakaa
yang lucunya gak pernah nimbrung di thread lain


----------



## Efriansyah Ramadhan

mod, merger/delete thread saya karena double thread

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=99592342 "thread saya"

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1580947 "thread dengan isi yang sama"

sama yang ini

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1585651 "thread saya"

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1580366&highlight= "thread dengan isi yang sama"


----------



## rahul medan

agak ganjil ya liat iklan di SSC ini


----------



## Adpenturz

Dear Moderator...

Bisa minta bantuannya untuk rubah nama Thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1482172&highlight=ambon

Victoria Park Hotel | AMBON | 40 Floors | 150 M | 2000 Rooms 

menjadi

AMBON | Victoria Park Tower | 40 Fl | U/C

Terima kasih :cheers:


----------



## vianvion

Mod minta tolong thread ROH BWS semarang ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1585866 pollnya dibuat terbuka bisa gak mod? tadi lupa nge-centangnya. Thanks Mod


----------



## semarangcitizen

del


----------



## embassyofaudrey

Mod..Mod..Mod...

tolong judul thread ini menjadi : *ASEAN Defense l South China Sea Issued* 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1577088


----------



## urix99

mod salam sebelumnya,tridku ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1580329
tlg direname kan jadi *My Camera Phone Photos*


----------



## paradyto

embassyofaudrey said:


> Mod..Mod..Mod...
> 
> tolong judul thread ini menjadi : *ASEAN Defense l South China Sea Issued*
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1577088


^^kalau judulnya diganti menjadi Issued-nya Laut China Selatan, mendingan gabung saja ke thread ASEAN Talk he he he susah amat

cheers


----------



## vianvion

Mod maaf membingungkan, thread ROH BWS bikinan saya di delete aja, udah diganti sama yg dibuat sama mas semarangcitizen. Ini Linknya thread yg saya buat http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1585866 . Terimakasih mod :cheers:


----------



## v-sun

^^membingungkan..

ga jadi kasih nilai 10 deh.


----------



## semarangcitizen

vianvion said:


> Mod maaf membingungkan, thread ROH BWS bikinan saya di delete aja, udah diganti sama yg dibuat sama mas semarangcitizen. Ini Linknya thread yg saya buat http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1585866 . Terimakasih mod :cheers:


thanks bro :cheers:


----------



## embassyofaudrey

paradyto said:


> ^^kalau judulnya diganti menjadi Issued-nya Laut China Selatan, mendingan gabung saja ke thread ASEAN Talk he he he susah amat
> 
> cheers


ASEAN talk gak ngebahas defensenya. enak buat ngegossipin tetangga klo itu. tergantung moderator sih. he he he..


----------



## paradyto

embassyofaudrey said:


> ASEAN talk gak ngebahas defensenya. enak buat ngegossipin tetangga klo itu. tergantung moderator sih. he he he..


^^Bro *embassy*, dari awal juga, Gw buka itu thread, semuanya tentang *ASEAN*, jadi sebatas pembicaraan *The Association of Southeast Asian Nations*, termasuk masalah politik, sosial, budaya, business, ekonomi, wisata termasuk militer/konflik yang melibatkan *ASEAN* itu sendiri, bukan hanya Malaysia, Thailand, SIngapura atau Negara Tetangga secara khusus.

Kalau hanya Gossip, cukuplah di thread negara tetangga

cheers


----------



## embassyofaudrey

Mod, gembok.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1547278_


----------



## Operation542

Kan syaratnya harus ada tower crane berdiri  saya g maksain utk greater ko, cm msi agak bingung dgn rule trit2 di ssci ini, agar bs saya jadikan pelajaran jika membuat trit nantinya


----------



## Operation542

Saya bs terima bpn g jd greater krn memang g layak

Tp klo rulenya spt diatas yg sdh disebutkan, saya bingung ada yg g layak tp bs lolos, kenapa?

Maaf klo lancang, temen2 bisa liat sendiri lah 

Dan lagian masa suatu kota dikatakan greater stlh punya hirise 2 biji tanpa pertimbangan lain, standar yg aneh menurut saya, knp g 5 biji atau 10 biji :lol:


----------



## Namewee

Operation542 said:


> Saya bs terima bpn g jd greater krn memang g layak
> 
> Tp klo rulenya spt diatas yg sdh disebutkan, saya bingung ada yg g layak tp bs lolos, kenapa?
> 
> Maaf klo lancang, temen2 bisa liat sendiri lah


Emang mana yang tak layak? Ini orang menambah daftar orang aneh di Skyscrapercity Indonesia


----------



## vianvion

Operation542 said:


> Saya bs terima bpn g jd greater krn memang g layak
> 
> Tp klo rulenya spt diatas yg sdh disebutkan, *saya bingung ada yg g layak tp bs lolos, kenapa?*
> 
> Maaf klo lancang, temen2 bisa liat sendiri lah


Yg saya bold itu apa bisa disebutkan namanya yg ga layak itu kota mana? Moderator pasti udah punya kebijakan kota mana yg udah memenuhi kriteria untuk jadi greater. Jadi bpn bukan ga layak jadi greater, tapi belum saatnya untuk sekarang :cheers:


----------



## Operation542

Namewee said:


> Emang mana yang tak layak? Ini orang menambah daftar orang aneh di Skyscrapercity Indonesia


Jgn sedikit2 berbeda dibilang aneh lah, ini negara demokrasi, biasa saja silang pendapat


----------



## vianvion

Operation542 said:


> Dan lagian masa suatu kota dikatakan greater stlh punya hirise 2 biji tanpa pertimbangan lain, standar yg aneh menurut saya, knp g 5 biji atau 10 biji :lol:


Jadi geli sendiri baca postingan orang ini :hilarious :rofl: :lol:


----------



## Namewee

Operation542 said:


> Jgn sedikit2 berbeda dibilang aneh lah, ini negara demokrasi, biasa saja silang pendapat


ooo begitu ya!
Kalau gitu kasih tahu donk kota mana yang menurut anda tak layak? Tidak akan ada yang menghakimi anda karena ini negara demokrasi.


----------



## IlhamBXT

Iya 
ya kenapa sih Greater kok diributkan sudahlah mas kalau belum saatnya ya sudah jangan dipaksakan mendingan akhiri saja perdebatan Kusir ini.Kalau anda belum mengerti rulesnya silahkan PM kami.Kami siap menjawab 2X24 Jam kapanpun dan dimanapun atau silahkan ikuti apabila Forumer Balikpapan mengadakan Mini gathering dimohon datang dan didiskusikan rules di SSCI Ini 
Setuju Case Closed :naughty:


----------



## Operation542

Dihakimi jg tdk apa2, rasanya jg bnyk yg sependapat dgn saya

Yah mgkn yg berwenang disini punya pertimbangan lain


Jawabannya adalah jeng jeng jeng ... Solo 

Yah cm krn 2 hirise 20 lt, project laen jg msi blm ada tc, bnyk midrise jg, scr kuantitas jg msi sedikit

Mdh2an yg ini tdk masuk kategori dipaksakan

Yg sependapat dgn saya jgn takut bersuara y


----------



## iwank

IlhamBXT said:


> Iya
> ya kenapa sih Greater kok diributkan sudahlah mas kalau belum saatnya ya sudah jangan dipaksakan mendingan akhiri saja perdebatan Kusir ini.Kalau anda belum mengerti rulesnya silahkan PM kami.Kami siap menjawab 2X24 Jam kapanpun dan dimanapun atau silahkan ikuti apabila Forumer Balikpapan mengadakan Mini gathering dimohon datang dan didiskusikan rules di SSCI Ini
> Setuju Case Closed :naughty:


Hihihihi .... sudah sering beliau ikut .
Kenapa sih ga belajar untuk berbeda pendapat. Apa jadinya negeri ini jika semua harus sama pendapat nya. 
Kalo opr542 beda .... yah itu khan pendapat dia. 
Kami di balikpapan ada yg pro ada yg kontra greater .... tapi yah santai2 aja .... 

Heran aja ... kalo ada yg beda .... langsung dikira orang aneh .....

Saya malah ....harusnya greater itu .... udah jadi minimal 3 HR ... diatas 20 lantai . 

Kalo baru uc .... bisa aja batal ... berubah desain ....

Dan bagi saya bpp yah belum layak ....


----------



## Namewee

^^ Gimana gak aneh, ngakunya legowo tapi tetap ngotot :lol:


----------



## iwank

Namewee said:


> ^^ Gimana gak aneh, ngakunya legowo tapi tetap ngotot :lol:


Yah abaikan aja ... kalo ngerasa ga penting . Lagian menganggu ? ..... mungkin bagi dia itu penting .... yah terserah dia lah . Lagian disini ada moderator yg siap menegur ...kalo melanggar .... kalo ga ... apa hak kita menilai orang aneh .... ?

#jangan2kitasendirilebihaneh


----------



## Operation542

Namewee said:


> ^^ Gimana gak aneh, ngakunya legowo tapi tetap ngotot :lol:


Lah kan didesak trus td nanya kota mana yg dimaksud 

?


----------



## Blue_Sky

Guys, stop mencari2 kesalahan moderator. Kami hanya manusia dan kami punya kehidupan diluar forum ini. Kalau kami ada salah silahkan kami dikoreksi, dalam hal penetapan Greater jika dirasa kami double standar saya atas nama Moderator SSC Indonesia minta maaf tapi selama saya masih menjadi moderator SSCI selama itu pula saya akan memberikan hak veto saya untuk menolak pembentukan Greater Balikpapan.

Kami terbuka terhadap masukan, kalau mau mengkritik secara langsung saja, gk perlu membuat kloningan seperti ini. Mohon maaf bukan menghindari kritik tapi Operation542 harus kami banned. Selanjutnya silahkan berdiskusi disini menggunakan prime ID anda


Cheers

Blue_Sky


----------



## iwank

Apa artinya id opr542 yg asli di buka gemboknya .... 

Ini cuma nyampaikan .... soalnya ditanya lewat bbm ...


----------



## Blue_Sky

^^

ID beliau tidak di banned permanent, silahkan menjalani waktu hukumannya terlebih dahulu. Kami gk akan mengelak sewaktu-waktu ditanya lagi. Tapi tetap tidak mengurangi kesalahan beliau kan 

@All Forumer SSCI
Kalian bisa saksikan sendiri bagaiman teman-teman 1 forum kalian dari Balikpapan, bagaimana kami meng-handle nya dan bagaiman saya berstatement tidak akan mengelak dalam masalah ini nanti nya

Cheers


----------



## iwank

Satu lagi mod ... ini dari aku pribadi ...
Soal hak veto itu .... apa absolute ... ga akan berubah selamanya ... walau .... balikpapan .... sudah bener2 memenuhi syarat ...
Dan soal kekeliruan apa akan ada perbaikan soal kekeliruan tersebut ....

Kalo ini pertanyaan pribadi ...


----------



## Blue_Sky

Selama saya menjadi moderator SSCI. So kalau kalian masih mau request buat Greater harus request ke Jan dulu utk copot akses moderasi saya. Saya punya penilaian tersendiri terhadap all these Greater thing 

Untuk kekeliruan kami para mods, akan menjadi masukan kami. Terima kasih teman2 dari Balikpapan, cara nya mengingatkan kami elegant sekali


----------



## iwank

Dan menyampaikan lagi ... id asli opr542 di banned permanent ... gimana mau menjalani ....

#pertanyaantitipan


----------



## Blue_Sky

^^

Stay away from SSC


----------



## TFM1

^^ walau udah di ban, kan masih bisa baca2, supaya dia baca... :lol:
itu juga iseng2aja kok, mumpung kerjaan dah kelar, jam segini nganggur bentar...


----------



## ahmadYR

Τapi kasihan juga mereka di banned,, ya menurut gw pendapat mereka tidak semua salah ada benarnya ... Yasudahlah....


----------



## Green_love

TFM1 said:


> ^^ walau udah di ban, kan masih bisa baca2, supaya dia baca... :lol:
> itu juga iseng2aja kok, mumpung kerjaan dah kelar, jam segini nganggur bentar...


Tapi bagus kadang harus dikasih penjelasan detail kayak gitu baru pada ngerti......


----------



## yudibali2008

Dear Mods,

tolong thread ini di lock, karena masih ada forumer posting di thread yg lama, lanjutan thread sudah dibuatkan.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1562999


Terima kasih.


----------



## inaz

Walaupun belum jadi GREATER , Balikpapan tetep jadi kota favorit saya karena skyline Balikpapan lebih wah dan lebih keren dari GREATER Solo (jarang tampil di thread 10 top skyline) , jumlah HR dan Emporis Point jg lebih banyak dari GREATER Solo dan bahkan dr GREATER Semarang .belum lagi next project nya yang bikin ngilerr...
Keep posting dan tetep semangat


----------



## damarsinyo

^^kalo nilai emporis dan jumlah HR nya masih banyakan semarang kog mas, cuma belum di up date... 

Semarang 16 point (12HR Building)
Balikpapan 12 point (7HR Building)
Solo 6 point (2HR Building)

#tapi nilai emporis kan gak berhubungan ma greater:lol::bash:


----------



## ahmadYR

Semangat teman2 Balikpapan.!


----------



## IlhamBXT

Greater ndak greater tapi yang penting Investor tetap kenceng masukknya ke kota - kota di seluruh Indonesia


----------



## adpro.indonesia

damarsinyo said:


> ^^kalo nilai emporis dan jumlah HR nya masih banyakan semarang kog mas, cuma belum di up date...
> 
> Semarang 16 point (12HR Building)
> Balikpapan 12 point (7HR Building)
> Solo 6 point (2HR Building)
> 
> #tapi nilai emporis kan gak berhubungan ma greater :lol::bash:


Semangat teman2 Semarang .. !! kay:


*sekalian nagih piring cuantik


----------



## TFM1

^^ sekedar mengingatkan, udah ga ada istilah "GREATER2an" di SSCI, udah berubah jadi subforum "Metro P&D". lagian ngapain yg beginian diributin, masih banyak hal lain yg bermanfaat yg bisa kita diskusikan dan kontribusikan di SSCI ini.

kalau bisa nih, tuh subforum "metro P&D" makassar ambil aja lah ama kota yang sangat ingin punya subforum sendiri, makassar balik lagi gabung ke subforum kalimantan, sulawesi, papua.

lagian ga ada bedanya, udah subforum sendiri, ataupun masih gabung, malah kadang saya rindu masa2 makasar gabung di subfor "kalimantan, sulawesi, papua", rindu sering berkunjung dan dikunjungi teman2 regional sana. kalau udah subforum sendiri, rasanya sedikit kesepian.


----------



## eurico

^^ ya jelas ada beda nya doonnkkkkk, punya sub forum sendiri dengan enggak hihihi, sorry aje yah gengsinya beda cuy mw highrise nya 20 biji, mw 2 biji, mw proyeknya jalan semua, mw proyeknya bullsh*t semua yang penting punya sub forum sendiri :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## kalimantanku

^^ bro TFM, 

iya nih,,, ane pribadi lbh enak gabung ama thread regional Kalimantan, Sulawesi, Papua dll,,, soal nya lbh sering berinteraksi ama thread2 kota lain... 

bisa saling berkunjung dan akrab ama forumer2 tetangga..

kalo pun gak sempat posting, tapi paling gak bisa baca2 perkembangan proyek2 nya...

jujur ane jarang buka thread Metro P&D itu....*curcol

ribet soal nya buka nya...


----------



## eurico

kalo saya bilang sih egois buat yang sudah diberi kenikmatan berupa sub forum sendiri namun terus minta dibalikin ke sub forum awalnya, gak lihat apa jumlah tret yang ada sub forum metropolitannya jumlahnya ada berapa, bayangkan tret2 itu digabung lagi ke sub forum awalnya, tret2 yang lain akan tenggelam bisa2 ke halaman 2 atau 3 yang akan menyulitkan forumer2 dari kota2 lain dalam mencari tret2 kota nya.


----------



## Madinatul Iman

Setiap hal itu ada kurang dan ada lebihnya 
All about greater or Metro PnD 

Kelebihannya sept pendapat bro eurico 

Dan kekurangannya spt pendapat bro TFM1

Dan pasti masih ada parameter lainnya 
So sbnrnya hal begini ga perlu jd debat panjang tp bgmn kita2 para forumer ssci bs memberi kontribusi yg nyata pada forum2 regional secara khusus dan indonesia serta internasional secara umumnya

:banana:

*just my opinion :cheers:


----------



## zulfikar

kebersamaan kami di wilayah timur sangat erat di Sub Forum Kalimantan,Sulawesi, & Papua, even harus bersusah payah di page 2 dst, kami masih welcome kalau mau pulang kampung kawan2 MKS, bisa saling silahturahmi lebih bermanfaat ketimbang ego, Metropolis yg jadinya hedonis. 

yuks saatnya pulang, keluarga besar KTI menunggu


----------



## laba-laba

Dulu.... Yang mengajukan Medan menjadi Greater bukan dari former Medan.
Tetapi dari wilayah lain yang merasa kalau Thread2 project kota Medan meMONOPOLI halaman pertama, Jadi Thread2 dari kota mereka banyak yg tersisih ke halaman ke 2.

dah.. mo cerita itu aja :speech:


----------



## TFM1

eurico said:


> kalo saya bilang sih egois buat yang sudah diberi kenikmatan berupa sub forum sendiri namun terus minta dibalikin ke sub forum awalnya, gak lihat apa jumlah tret yang ada sub forum metropolitannya jumlahnya ada berapa, bayangkan tret2 itu digabung lagi ke sub forum awalnya, tret2 yang lain akan tenggelam bisa2 ke halaman 2 atau 3 yang akan menyulitkan forumer2 dari kota2 lain dalam mencari tret2 kota nya.


saya bukannya mau balik ke regional, saya tidak meminta, namun saya cuman menyampaikan bahwa pun kalau boleh makassar balik atau mau di balikkan ke regional ya gpp, karena buat saya (buat saya loh) tidak ada perbedaan signifikan ketika makassar di regional, ataupun subforum sendiri, teman2 di makassar tetap mengupdate proyek seperti biasa (malah setelah ada subforum sendiri, dipaksa update lebih keras), tetep bayar internet dg harga yang sama (modem, cable dll) gak berkurang, atau gak dikompensasi sama SSCI, gadget buat nge SSC tetep sama gak berubah jadi lebih bagus, relasi di SSCI tetap sama (ya temen2 SSCI), dan banyak sekali hal yang sama

dan juga bukan tentang balik ke regional itu fokus pembicaraan saya. yg coba saya angkat adalah seberapa penting sih punya subfor sendiri, dibandingkan dengan hal2 lain di SSCI ini yg lebih banyak manfaatnya, dibandingkan kontribusi kita, dibandingkan kemajuan kota kita. subfor cuman formalitas semata.


eurico said:


> ^^ ya jelas ada beda nya doonnkkkkk, punya sub forum sendiri dengan enggak hihihi, sorry aje yah gengsinya beda cuy mw highrise nya 20 biji, mw 2 biji, mw proyeknya jalan semua, mw proyeknya bullsh*t semua yang penting punya sub forum sendiri :banana: :banana: :banana:


cuman satu aja sih enaknya punya subfor, gengsi nya tinggi. namun balik lagi ke pertanyaan semula, seberapa penting sih gengsi yg ada, apalagi ini sekedar dunia maya. saya akan lebih bangga kalau Makassar, balikpapan, semarang, medan, surabaya, pekanbaru, dan kota2 lain di Indonesia menjadi kota maju dalam skegala bidang dan diakui di dunia internasional secara NYATA. ini baru GENGSI yang NYATA.

ayolah kawan2, masih banyak prestasi kota2 kita yang bisa jadi GENGSI yang NYATA, bukan cuman jadi subforum sendiri, saya yakin semua kota2 indonesia punya prestasi2 yg membanggakan, yang tidak bisa digambarkan sekedar dengan pembuatan subforumnya di SSCI ini

cuman 2 rupiah dari saya :cheers1:


----------



## Dazon

makassar sudah cocok di metro sub forum.

btw, mod ganti nama dongs:
*Jakarta l Talavera Office Park l Office | 24 Fl | Com*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=393520&page=6

Jakarta l Talavera Office Park l Office | 24 Fl | Com | Talavera Suite | 12 Fl | U/C

*JAKARTA | Chase Tower | Office | 200m+ | 47 fl | U/C *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=488604&page=24

JAKARTA | Sinarmas MSIG Tower (Chase Tower) | Office | 200m+ | 47 fl | U/C

*JAKARTA | Rasuna Tower | Office & Hotel | 269 m | 63 Fl | U/C *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1330589&page=16

JAKARTA | Rasuna Tower | Office & Hotel | 292.5 m | 63 Fl | U/C 

*Jakarta | GP Plaza*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1513652

JAKARTA | GP Plaza | Office & Apartment | 31 Fl | U/C 

*Jakarta l The Bellevue at Pondok Indah *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1377711

Jakarta l The Bellevue at Pondok Indah | Condominium Hotel | 14 Fl | Pro

*JAKARTA | St. Regis Hotel & Residences | 46 Fl | 19 Fl | U/C *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1567954&page=4

JAKARTA | St. Regis Hotel & Residences | 218 m | 46 Fl | 19 Fl | U/C


----------



## ahmadYR

Iya makassar layak Ko... Tapi ada juga yang tidak layak tampil di metro p&d... Saya juga aneh ko bisa ya kota tersebut masuk. ???


----------



## Namewee

^^ Sudah berulang kali moderator ngasih penjelasan, itu2 lagi yang dibahas

childish abis


----------



## kalimantanku

anno_malay said:


> Sorry nech kak..mungkin bisa baca juga bbrp postingan setelah postingan tersebut...cuman id tersebut aja yg pingin greater yg lain enggak...
> 
> Lebihh baik berada di subforum dengan bertetangga sesama kota di pulau2 besar indonesia bag timur :cheers: :cheers:


ane terpaksa ikutan komen...

ane tahu persis bahwa sebagian besar (bahkan mayoritas) teman2 SSC Balikpapan tdk menginginkan ada nya trit greater Balikpapan...hal itu sering kami diskusikan bersama2 dengan mereka di media sosial yg lain..

jadi, sanggahan Mam Hilda diatas itu tdk betul tuh...hanya 1 postingan yg di quoted mam Hilda aja yg ada usulan pro greater nya, selebihnya postingan2 lain nya tdk ada unsur pro greater sama sekali...

dan memang fakta nya, temen2 Balikpapan banyak yg gak minat terhadap trit greater itu....tp semua toh ada momod yg berhak memutuskan greater apa gak nya...

no offense, ini hanya meluruskan saja...


----------



## David-80

^^ drifany is sharing the same computer with ideham_halid and operation542 

can you explain? itu tertangkap oleh clone detector kami....

karena setau saya drifany member yang santun dan tidak seperti di atas.

untuk bro ifanez, nanti saya balas ya pertanyaan nya, maaf saya lagi ada kerjaan sekarang,  

Cheers


----------



## drifany

Tinggal dibanned aj 

Clone detectornya psti bisa jalan2, makan2, poto2 gaya alay


----------



## zulfikar

can you explain? itu tertangkap oleh *clone detector* kami....

*karena setau saya drifany member yang santun dan tidak seperti di atas.*

untuk bro ifanez, nanti saya balas ya pertanyaan nya, maaf saya lagi ada kerjaan sekarang,  

Cheers[/QUOTE]

Mod David, bagian yg saya bold (clone detector) bagaimanakah system kerja aplikasi/tools ini, biar minimal "saya bukan kami" disini paham cara kerjanya, can you explain?

jika indikator nya adalah tata kesopanan dan santun saja , ini bisa berubah bukan. 

just nanya yah om, ndak papa kan, mohon di dicerahkan.


----------



## urix99

drifany said:


> AhmadYR dr kmrn nanya baik2 moderator g dijawab, yg jawab geng-nya moderator, komennya oot dan provokatif tp tdk ada teguran utk mereka, nanti klo sdh sama2 oot baru deh ahmadYR dibanned
> 
> Sdh jelas lah permainan disini spt apa, sampah
> 
> Yuks foumer bpn rame2 dibanned, ato sekalian hapus aj tritnya br kita g main lg hehehe


IIII


----------



## drifany

Kelonan detector kale

*kelonan *tarik selimut


----------



## Mehome

Om momods, tolong thread ini di #764 di-cut 3 foto yg lainnya.

Saya sudah berkali-kali kasih warning bahwa peraturan di thread itu adalah max 3 foto, tapi saya merasa tidak dihormati sebagai TS

Pelakunya dia

Mohon ditindak kalau tidak keberatan 

Cheers :cheers:


----------



## David-80

zulfikar said:


> Mod David, bagian yg saya bold (clone detector) bagaimanakah system kerja aplikasi/tools ini, biar minimal "saya bukan kami" disini paham cara kerjanya, can you explain?
> 
> jika indikator nya adalah tata kesopanan dan santun saja , ini bisa berubah bukan.
> 
> just nanya yah om, ndak papa kan, mohon di dicerahkan.


Maaf bro, tapi script dan segala yang berhubungan dengan forum ini adalah rahasia dapur SSC  

Cheers


----------



## David-80

Mehome said:


> wow.. it used to be a drama but now it's personal hno:



When people cant handle an argument, they usually resort to personal attack 

Cheers


----------



## IlhamBXT

Mr.Moderator saya ingin memohon 1 permintaan saja bisakah konflik di sini itu diakhiri dengan ketuk palu / keputusan yang bisa membuat semua bisa menerima tanpa ada rasa berat hati sama sekali?

Menurut pengamatan saya lho,Forum ini termasuk yang top dalam mesin pencari,yakni google,Buka2 Page sebelumnya prihatin lihat kata2nya tidak bagus/sangat tidak sopan.Kalau boleh usul apakah bisa ya postingan yang kurang bagus dihapus saja?

ndak enak dilihat orang yang belum gabung.Soalnya sejauh mata melihat di Google SSC/SSCI ini termasuk mudah ditemukan di google/menjadi referensi dalam Internet 

:cheers:


----------



## bharadya

Mehome said:


> Om momods, tolong thread ini di #764 di-cut 3 foto yg lainnya.
> 
> Saya sudah berkali-kali kasih warning bahwa peraturan di thread itu adalah max 3 foto, tapi saya merasa tidak dihormati sebagai TS
> 
> Pelakunya dia
> 
> Mohon ditindak kalau tidak keberatan
> 
> Cheers :cheers:


^^ Seingatku aturannya maksimal 5 foto per postingan, bukan 3.


----------



## Mehome

^^ Udah saya ubah jadi 3 hihihih 

Pertimbangannya, thread itu terletak di subforum nationwide fabric, jadi saya ingin agar thread itu lebih bersifat informatif tapi tetap interaktif. Kalau kebanyakan gambar, saya pikir bakalan menganggu, apalagi gambarnya itu-itu aja yg udah di-posting di 5 thread berbeda lainnya.. Jadi kesel kan :lol:

Kalau gambarnya ekslusif sih gpp.. Misalnya hasil jalan-jalan kesana.. Itu masih bisa diterimalah


----------



## Ardyan

bharadya said:


> ^^ Iya po, mas? Tempatku Belgrade tuh.


we lha blaik........perasaan tdi pagi bannernya Balikpapan....hno:..ternyata ngikuti waktu UTC yak....pantesan gantinya nggak tengah malam tapi siang hari di Indo.....:lol::lol:


----------



## bharadya

Mehome said:


> ^^ Udah saya ubah jadi 3 hihihih
> 
> Pertimbangannya, thread itu terletak di subforum nationwide fabric, jadi saya ingin agar thread itu lebih bersifat informatif tapi tetap interaktif. Kalau kebanyakan gambar, saya pikir bakalan menganggu, apalagi gambarnya itu-itu aja yg udah di-posting di 5 thread berbeda lainnya.. Jadi kesel kan :lol:
> 
> Kalau gambarnya ekslusif sih gpp.. Misalnya hasil jalan-jalan kesana.. Itu masih bisa diterimalah


^^ Owalah, aturan fotonya khusus di _thread_ tersebut to? Okelah kalau begitu. Ngahahaha. 




Ardyan said:


> we lha blaik........perasaan tdi pagi bannernya Balikpapan....hno:..ternyata ngikuti waktu UTC yak....pantesan gantinya nggak tengah malam tapi siang hari di Indo.....:lol::lol:


^^ Welaaah, aku lho malah nggak ngerti kalo kemarin _banner_-nya Balikpapan. Nggak pernah merhatiin sih. Ngahahaha.


----------



## rahul medan

ngakak baca postingan yg menantang moderator tuk nge-banned. 10 Kali di banned 100 kali hadir dengan id baru. 
Egois banget ya hanya gara2 ulah bbrp orang ybs minta delete all about Balikpapan dr SSCI :lol:
eh forumer Balikpapan yg bijak masih banyak kok, gk semua nano-nano. Kita juga mau ikutin perkembangan Balikpapan.
Udah lah guys kita sudah terlanjur cinta dengan SSCI, mending ikutin aja aturan main SSCI ini


----------



## Green_love

Dear Momod, 
mohon ditambahkan polling nya untuk thread ROA dibawah ini. Terimakasi

Masjid Agung Manonjaya l Tasikmalaya l Heritage - Rumah Ibadah


----------



## IlhamBXT

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=100507233#post100507233
Mr moderator mohon ditegur ya ada yg jualan di Thread Malang P&D ^^

Pelakunya ini ^^
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1045940


----------



## domong

^^sekalian tutupin tridnya yg ini mod 
malah jualan..

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1594016


----------



## hildalexander

Dear mods,

Kesabaran saya terbatas, silakan dijalankan kewenangan untuk memutuskan apakah postingan berikut 




Pangeran Sambernyowo said:


> ^^ ssssttttt...... dia mercenary=nya si Ijooo :lol:... jd maklum kalo sewotttt
> :nuts:
> *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercenary*


Termasuk kategori PA atau tidak. Yang bersangkutan sudah berkali-kali melakukan tindakan pelecehan dan pencemaran nama baik di thread yang sama.


Terima kasih atas perhatiannya.


:cheers:


----------



## jonathanterbang

mod ada kloningan..
pelaku --> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1045051
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=100507609&postcount=32624


----------



## CrazyForID

request to be archived
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1530485


----------



## inaz

jonathanterbang said:


> mod ada kloningan..
> pelaku --> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1045051
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=100507609&postcount=32624


Iya tu kloningan gak tau malu , pelakunya masih sama dengan kloningan yang sebelum2nya sering ngeflame...#banci


----------



## nidjiholic

thanks buat mod david yang sudah membanned erico yoga alias herbandu jangan sampai dia buat ID untuk yang ke 5 kalinyahno:


----------



## Namewee

^^ Hampir aja salah baca

tadi kira eurico = herbandu


----------



## v-sun

^^beneran kaget loh


----------



## embassyofaudrey

Mod 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=100530177#post100530177


----------



## eurico

Namewee said:


> ^^ Hampir aja salah baca
> 
> tadi kira eurico = herbandu


emang ketenaran id saya gak terelakan lagi dibelantara ssc, sampe2 id saya juga dijadikan inspirasi id klonengan


----------



## You_soap

inaz said:


> Iya tu kloningan gak tau malu , pelakunya masih sama dengan kloningan yang sebelum2nya sering ngeflame...#banci


plus selalu berusaha memanaskan suhu dan memecah belah jawa tengah saat suasana adem ayem hno:


----------



## laba-laba

eurico said:


> emang ketenaran id saya gak terelakan lagi dibelantara ssc, sampe2 id saya juga dijadikan inspirasi id klonengan


tugasmu merubah perspektif orang terhadap nickname mu 

u can do that


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

eurico said:


> emang ketenaran id saya gak terelakan lagi dibelantara ssc, sampe2 id saya juga dijadikan inspirasi id klonengan


:master: :master: Mohon bimbingannya Master..


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto

Om Momod...

Saya ingin request...
Apakah thread West Sumatera di Sumatera P&D (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1485839&page=28) ini sdh layak utk di-sticky? Apakah bs segera mnyusul thread Riau yg sdh lebih dahulu di-sticky 

Soalnya forumer di Sumbar sdh sgt banyak, jadi yg diskusi di thread ini jg sdh banyak...
Terima kasih


----------



## jonathanterbang

^^ signaturenya....


----------



## rahul medan

mod tolong ubah judul thread ini:
MEDAN l SpeedLine Auto l Hotel & Convention Center l 20 Floors l U/C 

menjadi 

*Medan l Grand Liberty l Hotel & Convention Center l 18 Floors l U/C*

tq


----------



## Balikpapaners

*Nota Klarifikasi*

Sebagai kepala suku forumers Balikpapan... Saya tegaskan bahwa kami2 sudah enjoy dengan thread kami sebagai bagian dari forum Kalimantan, Papua dan Sulawesi.

Bahkan kami worry apabila Balikpapan berada sebagai sub forum Metropolitan (formely: Greater), minat teman2 forumers yg lain utk update perkembangan Balikpapan jadi kurang. 

Tetapi dengan tetap exist di forum regional, kami pastikan teman2 forumers tetangga pasti akan update perkembangan Balikpapan. Seperti halnya saya, yang lbh aware dengan perkembangan kota2 yg berada satu forum dg Balikpapan. 

Maju terus SSCI marilah kita share perkembangan kota2 kita, untuk kebanggaan kita semua sebagai warga Indonesia... PSSI Bersatu Timnas Kuat Garuda Perkasa Indonesia Jaya...

:cheers:




kalimantanku said:


> ane terpaksa ikutan komen...
> 
> ane tahu persis bahwa sebagian besar (bahkan mayoritas) teman2 SSC Balikpapan tdk menginginkan ada nya trit greater Balikpapan...hal itu sering kami diskusikan bersama2 dengan mereka di media sosial yg lain..
> 
> jadi, sanggahan Mam Hilda diatas itu tdk betul tuh...hanya 1 postingan yg di quoted mam Hilda aja yg ada usulan pro greater nya, selebihnya postingan2 lain nya tdk ada unsur pro greater sama sekali...
> 
> dan memang fakta nya, temen2 Balikpapan banyak yg gak minat terhadap trit greater itu....tp semua toh ada momod yg berhak memutuskan greater apa gak nya...
> 
> no offense, ini hanya meluruskan saja...


----------



## iwank

semoga .... klarifikasi diatas bisa menyelesaikan semuanya ....


----------



## laba-laba

Emng ntar kalo thread balikpapa project banyak bermunculan, dan akan memonopoli halaman pertama itu gak mengganggu daerah lainnya??


----------



## Balikpapaners

laba-laba said:


> Emng ntar kalo thread balikpapa project banyak bermunculan, dan akan memonopoli halaman pertama itu gak mengganggu daerah lainnya??




INSYA ALLAH mulai sekarang kami forumers Balikpapan commit hanya akan menampilkan project2 berskala besar atau project yg punya nilai strategic saja. 

Sehingga project2 yang akan kami show dan share di forum tdk akan banyak. Dan kekhawatiran memonopoli halaman tdk akan terjadi.

:cheers:


----------



## sembilanbelas

Mod, mohon thread ini diarsipkan karena bagian keempat sudah dibuat. Terima kasih...
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1557105


----------



## laba-laba

Balikpapaners said:


> INSYA ALLAH mulai sekarang kami forumers Balikpapan commit hanya akan menampilkan project2 berskala besar atau project yg punya nilai strategic saja.
> 
> Sehingga project2 yang akan kami show dan share di forum tdk akan banyak. Dan kekhawatiran memonopoli halaman tdk akan terjadi.
> 
> :cheers:


Okk okey kalau begitu... 

Menurutku akan menyusahkan former balikpapan sendiri, karena akan banyak nanti tidak fokus pembahasan proyek2 Balikpapan karena akan campur lebur dalam satu pembahasan thread.

But this is ur choise...


----------



## jonathanterbang

mod ada kloningan...

pelaku --> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1046510

pake NB-NBan segala.. :lol: haha....


----------



## David-80

^^ Thanks Jo. 

all request done 

Cheers


----------



## CrazyForID

plese fix the typo mod
Ichibanya _*Japansese*_ Noodle House | Jakarta | Restaurant

*Japanese


----------



## iwank

Apakah ada yg bisa kasih penjelasan soal banner balikpapan ? 
Hanya ingin tau aja ..... apa yg salah ....


----------



## rahul medan

iwank said:


> Apakah ada yg bisa kasih penjelasan soal banner balikpapan ?
> Hanya ingin tau aja ..... apa yg salah ....


bisa dibaca dikit penjelasan dr mas ssphila disini


----------



## David-80

thread BSB samarinda airport sudah saya re-opened di project and development 

Cheers


----------



## saleko

Asyik. Thank you very much mod.


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto

Om, ada iklan di Batam P&D :banned:
Tapi sepertinya oknumnya jg sdh lama join di SSC, sempat berdiskusi jg tentang Batam...

Ya, pokoknya smwnya diserahkan kepada om momod saja 
:bash:
hno:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=100617536#post100617536


----------



## mtsbjm1

^^ :nuts: iklan Spa ala Jepang #tergiur ama iklannya

:cheers2:


----------



## AceN

Dapid & Dapid, haruskah thread Jakarta MRT dibuat Part 6 nya ? Apa nunggu sampe ground breaking konstruksi baru g buat thread baru ? Kan lebih fresh kalo thread baru dimulai dengan berita baru


----------



## David-80

^^ ok deh MRT kita kasih exception cen, kalau udah bener ground breaking, baru ntar bikin thread baru lagi. kay:

Cheers


----------



## aan_mustafa

^^
sepakat Mod, masih ka gak jelas. Kebanyakan drama, atau sekalian di lock aja dulu.

Sorry jika komennya di thread tersebut banyak gerget, karena statement setiap minggu berubah ubah mengenai hal tsb.

:cheers:


----------



## Namewee

^^ Memang lebih baik tunggu ground breaking aja

Malu2in aja kalau dibikin Part VI karena realisasinya masih nol :lol:


----------



## AceN

David-80 said:


> ^^ ok deh MRT kita kasih exception cen, kalau udah bener ground breaking, baru ntar bikin thread baru lagi. kay:
> 
> Cheers


Woke pakde, siap


----------



## acull

MRT statusnya masih prepare. kemarin di jembatan samping proyek sudirman suites apartment ada dua orang petugas yg membawa theodolit, Aku nanya sm mereka MRT groundbreakingnya plg cepat bulan september itupun kalo pendanaannya udah fix


----------



## eurico

mod thread ini www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1595571 dimerge saja dengan yang ini www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=224458&page=30 karena proyek yang sama


----------



## Green_love

Dear Moderator mohon dirubah judul thread berikut karena tidak ada korelasinya:

Jembatan KA Cikubang-Cisomang l Bandung Barat l Jembatan

menjadi

Jembatan KA Cikubang l Bandung Barat l Jembatan


----------



## bharadya

Mas Mod, minta tolong utk _thread_ berikut:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1588248

agar judulnya lebih lengkap, diubah menjadi:

*[YOGYAKARTA] Innside-Melia at Graha Indoland | 8 Floors | Condotel and Hotel | U/C*

Terima kasih banyak.


----------



## David-80

clone info :

frombpnwithlove is a clone of ideham_halid

vector85 is a clone of bamz.

halidbrother, koprol dan anas melawan are clones. 


Cheers


----------



## Dazon

^^
are they a jobseeker? they need some job. :cheers:


----------



## mtsbjm1

David-80 said:


> _halid_brother, koprol dan anas melawan are clones_.


that came from the same guy/IP Adress :?

:cheers2:


----------



## Namewee

Mari semua berpelukan :grouphug:

Boleh tidak suka dengan forumer atau kota tertentu, tapi jangan sampai menimbulkan kebencian


----------



## Green_love

TFM1 said:


> ^^ thanks ya kawan2 dibandung atas pengertiannya... insyaAllah saya juga akan belajar memperbaiki sikap dalam berforum... wajarlah masih pemula di dunia forum berforum... SSC ini forum pertama saya yg saya benar2 serius didalamnya...


From Bandung With Love Daeng and all forumers


----------



## Mehome

so sweet banget sik


----------



## laba-laba

Udah2...

Emng ini komplen MOMOD yg nge ban apa TM yg lapor???


----------



## endar

^^ ehhehe bang andi, katany udah2, tapi ada nanyanya
:tongue2:

ga ada yang di Banned bang
ihihihihihih
sudah mesra lagi semuanya sekarang, more than ever
:hug: :grouphug: :hug:


----------



## laba-laba

endar said:


> ^^ ehhehe bang andi, katany udah2, tapi ada nanyanya
> :tongue2:
> 
> ga ada yang di Banned bang
> ihihihihihih
> sudah mesra lagi semuanya sekarang, more than ever
> :hug: :grouphug: :hug:


Langsung tersirat sih gejolak disini...

Kekekk iya bang... telat mantau thread ini.. asik mantau thread sebelah, ditinggal dikit aja dah ketinggalan jaoh... seru bacanya...


----------



## urix99

kira kira kalau di tanya ke forumer2 forum terbesar di indonesia tentang forum ssc atau sub ssci nya,kira2 mereka tau gak ya n pendapatnya gmana.
Soalnya ada yg bilang ssci ini jgn kayak forum sebelah.

Btw aku setuju sm ini,


cyberprince said:


> Biasa aja kali kata katanya.. Ga disebutkan nama kotanya kok. Maen lapor lapor aja, betul kata endar, kenapa ga diingatkan dahulu? Biarkan moderator yang menilai sendiri lah..


jd ingat aku posting banner tp ada yg ngadu2 dithread ini. :lol:


----------



## TFM1

^^ kadang seru2an di thread sebelah bikin kangen juga euy... :rofl:


----------



## Sizter85

Namewee said:


> Mari semua berpelukan :grouphug:
> 
> Boleh tidak suka dengan forumer atau *kota* tertentu, tapi jangan sampai menimbulkan kebencian


^^Kota juga merupakan obyek sebagai korban dari klaim2 atau statement2 menyerang kota lain oleh _Si Subyek_, ya tidak benar dan salah alamat bila mempersalahkan atau ikut-ikutan membenci hingga kudeta kota tertentu karena tdk nyaman dg karakter salah seorang oknum warga/subyeknya, _onley my thoughtt...._ :tongue3: :cheers:


----------



## Madinatul Iman

^^
IMO 
Intinya kita2 semua forumer disini boleh berbeda2 dlm hal pendapat dan wawasan tp jadikanlah hal itu sbg hal baik untuk saling mengenal satu sama lain dan tanpa harus memaksakan perbedaan2 itu harus sesuai dgn standard parameter penilaian kita baik dlm hal visaul maupun non visual 
Setiap postingan kita yg berisi komentar2 kita sejatinya itu menggambarkan siapa sebenarnya pribadi kita maka berusahalah mengenali diri sendiri dan berusahalah untuk mengenali dan menghargai org2 yg berbeda dgn kita di forum yg indah ini 
:cheers:
*OOT yach hehehehe!


----------



## hildalexander

Amen 


Satu episode drama sdh lewat.... Panggungnya tetap satu: SSCI.... Mari bikin episode baru, karena life is Never flat 



:cheers:


----------



## TFM1

setelah setahun tidak pernah melaporkan orang lain di thread ini, mungkin ini pertama kalinya lagi saya melaporkan orang di thread ini

mod mohon tanggapannya atas kasus ini
pertama2 cuman saya yg mengatakan capek di thread ini


TFM1 said:


> ^^ sudahlah bang, *kita jadi capek *sendiri... mending kita nonoton aja...


kemudian salah seorang forumer secara implisit menyebutkan orang yg capek = mengehalalkan segala cara


ahmadYR said:


> Agree mam hild.. Biasanya *yg capek itu adalah org yg sudah
> tidak mampu lg untuk berdiskusi dan "menghalalkan segala Cara"* untuk menghentikan diskusi dg Ɣğ bersngkutan, dan emosi seorang forumer Ɣğ capek itu akan membuat akal sehatnya "...".
> 
> Jayapura mulai bgus skyline nya.. Walaupun malam hari Ɣğ biasanya Βäπγάќ menipu mata.


saya rasa beliau sudah personal attack dan memfitnah saya dengan mengatakan saya "mengahalalkan segala cara", siapa lagi kalau bukan saya, lah yg menyampaikan statement capek kan cuman saya.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
oiya juga sekalian repost pengaduan saya yg ini, minta kebijakansanaan moderator


TFM1 said:


> mod ditindak lanjuti postingan orang ini
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=100967983&postcount=7054
> parah banget nih orang, mancing keributan aja
> 
> dan kata2nya disini juga saya rasa tidak sopan
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=100967734&postcount=7045


----------



## Namewee

^^ Maaf daeng, Saya lihat barbuknya udah dihapus sama tersangka


----------



## TFM1

^^ udah saya quote kok sebagai bukti, tapi yg dia nyindir mba mehome dengan kata2 "ngatuk, dia pikir ini thread kota kotor punya dia" ga semepet ke quote

nah ini postingan yg bersangkutan yg membawa2 sebuah kota, ya walaupun ga disebutkan semua juga bisa menebak, karena yg disindir adalah bro "hurufkecil" dari BPN yg barusaja di banned
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=100968033&postcount=7055


----------



## endar

^^ nah ini yang bisa terjadi kalo ga diselesaikan lewat PM, rasa "kesel pribadi" saling ditahan dan akhirnya meledak2 di forum public.
sorry bang, saya ga setuju dengan itu personal attack, ada bukti "yang bersangkutan" itu menjurus ke bang TFM1, siapa tahu itu ke endar bukan ke bang TFM1, kan saya juga nyoba ngeberhentiin OOT di trit sana.


dan OMG postingan yang dibawah kok dibawa2, YBS kan udah minta maaf bang. dan momods pasti sudah mengawasi kita2, jangan nganggap momods ga ngawasin dan baca komen2 kita bang. 

jangan terlalu sensitif bang, di trit tersebut juga banyak kok forumer yang memancing di air keruh, dan bukan cuma YBS aja, jadi jangan memperlihatkan "ketidaksukaan" dengan melapor disini, selesaikan lewat PM dan minta kejelasan apa itu maksudnya. di trit itu juga banyak yang menyepet atau nyunyir orang lain, yang lain biasa2 saja, termasuk saya juga yang *saya ngeh* di nyinyir, tapi ya apa boleh buat, dewasa saja


----------



## endar

TFM1 said:


> ^^ udah saya quote kok sebagai bukti, tapi yg dia nyindir mba mehome dengan kata2 "ngatuk, dia pikir ini thread kota kotor punya dia" ga semepet ke quote
> 
> nah ini postingan yg bersangkutan yg membawa2 sebuah kota, ya walaupun ga disebutkan semua juga bisa menebak, karena yg disindir adalah bro "hurufkecil" dari BPN yg barusaja di banned
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=100968033&postcount=7055


YBS ada clone bang

tanya mods deh


OMG yang mba mehome kan udah beres masalahnya, kenapa dibawa2 lagi bang? YBS udah minta maaf, mba mehome udah bijak nanggapinnya dan sudah kembali mesra, so kenapa di ungkit lagi bang? kok gitu sih. bagusnya kita dewasa disini, jangan terlalu sensi lah kalo kata bang andi. miscom sudah bener2 selesai kok diungkit lagi bang? aneh


----------



## TFM1

^^ lewat jalur umum saja yg jelas2 dilihat publik dan ada kontrol publiknya dia begitu, apalagi lewat jalur pribadi, yg tidak ada kontrol sama sekali dari publik... 

wah jelas2 dia nyindir orang yg "capek" dan jelas2 yg mengeluarkan statement "capek" cuman saya, coba baca postingan ini
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=100989644&postcount=5472

kan jelas, dari puluhan orang disitu cuman saya yg bilang "capek" dan jelas juga cuman ahmadYR yg bilang


AhmadYR said:


> Biasanya yg capek itu adalah org yg sudah
> tidak mampu lg untuk berdiskusi dan "menghalalkan segala Cara"


----------



## TFM1

endar said:


> YBS ada clone bang
> 
> tanya mods deh
> 
> 
> OMG yang mba mehome kan udah beres masalahnya, kenapa dibawa2 lagi bang? YBS udah minta maaf, mba mehome udah bijak nanggapinnya dan sudah kembali mesra, so kenapa di ungkit lagi bang? kok gitu sih. bagusnya kita dewasa disini, jangan terlalu sensi lah kalo kata bang andi. miscom sudah bener2 selesai kok diungkit lagi bang? aneh


walaupun ada clones, kan ga perlu bawa2 suatu kota dan mengaitkan tindakan individu ke kota tersebut
kalau yg masalah mehome, okelah beres... saya emang aneh ya... bener ga endar? mohon maaf ya endar kalau saya aneh dan endar tidak bisa menerima keanehan saya 

saya biasanya juga ga ngelapor2 disini, bisa dilihat saya ga pernah laporan sejak 20012 sampe 2013... 

*terus kenapa endar mati2an ngebela si Ahmad ini sih? penasaran*, udah jelas2 dia bersalah, kok dibela terus. pengen juga deh dibela kayak gitu... 
sampe2 semua postingannya AhmadYR yg jelas2 OOT dan salah pun di like... kan sama aja membenarkan tindakan dia... walaupun endar udah negur, tapi nge like tindakannya kan kontradiktif sekali... 

*oiya endar belum balas VM saya, penasara aja...


----------



## endar

^^ wah kok gitu sih, ranah pribadi dibawa2 ke umum. ya terserah bang, saya sih bukan orang tipe seperti itu, kecuali kalo ada member yang ngetroll di trit kota saya, baru saya coba lapor momod.

dan terserah sih, saya cuma ngasih masukan aja, next kalo kita ga suka sama orang PM atau VM aja, kalo dibalas nantinya bisa lebih enak loh diskusinya, dan akhirnya saling "memahami". kerasa sama saya, yang juga pernah alami hal2 serupa


sorry bang, saya coba quote postingan kang rahul. tapi ini ada benarnya, jangan terlalu "menggebu2" di forum umum bang, hehehe kebaca sama orang lain soalnya.




rahul medan said:


> Maaf TFM1 tanpa menghakimi ttp saya lihat banyak pernyataan TFM1 yg jadi boomerang buat TFM1 sendiri. Mulai dari OOT, istilah keledai jatuh ke lubang yg sama, tuduhan pemaksaan pendapat, memperbaiki diri, mengulang2 pembahasan yg sama.
> 
> Saya coba pulangkan kembali ke TFM1
> :cheers


dari sini saya cuma bisa bilang, jangan terlalu sensitif bang, saya juga ngeh kok di "nyinyir" sama orang, tapi ya bawa enak aja ehehhe kalo kita ga siap digituin sama orang di public umum, ya berabe, dan kita mesti meningkatkan kualitas berforum kita.

PS: YBS menghapus postingan, itu kan wujud "penyesalan", bagus dong, berarti YBS mengakui salah dan tidak memperpanjang lagi. dan di trit top 10 ada kok *beberapa* yang sengaja ngomporin dan ikut2an curcol *saya termasuk mungkin ya* dan momod pastinya baca dan "senyum2" aja liatnya





TFM1 said:


> walaupun ada clones, kan ga perlu bawa2 suatu kota dan mengaitkan tindakan individu ke kota tersebut
> kalau yg masalah mehome, okelah beres... saya emang aneh ya... bener ga endar? mohon maaf ya endar kalau saya aneh dan endar tidak bisa menerima keanehan saya
> 
> saya biasanya juga ga ngelapor2 disini, bisa dilihat saya ga pernah laporan sejak 20012 sampe 2013...
> 
> *terus kenapa endar mati2an ngebela si Ahmad ini sih? penasaran*, udah jelas2 dia bersalah, kok dibela terus. pengen juga deh dibela kayak gitu...


wah bang, hehehe saya suka bilang sama temen2 di bandung sini "tindakan pribadi kita disisni walau bertindak atas nama pribadi, pasti akan membawa latar belakang asal kota". hehehe
hehe
wah ga aneh *bang tfm1nya, cuma postingan yang bahas masalah yang sudah selesai saja* bang, mohon maaf saya kalo salah2 ya. saya hanya mencoba memberikan pandangan saja.


nah kalo masalah "membela" engga kok bang, heheheh cuma ya itu, kalo saya melihatnya ini proses pendewasaan berforum, saya juga pernah alami hal2 yang memalukan atau "dibully" disini, dan itu jadi pembelajaran. nah setelah saya liat2, kalo terlalu sensitif disini ga bagus juga, jadi bawaannya "membeledak2 terus"

kalo masalah membela forumer saya bakalan bela semuanya. eheheh dan bukan cuma YBS aja kok, beberapa kali saya coba bela kalo saya bisa. thats what friend are for


----------



## TFM1

^^ wah endar bersemangat sekali ya membela AhmadYR... 
saya gak sensitif2 amat kok, terbukti orang yg pernah saya laporkan di thread ini selama setahun lebih cuman 2 orang... 

berhubung perang kemerdekaan udahan dan juga masa2 akad nikah dan walimahan juga kelar, jadi kesempatan untuk menggebu2 udah sedikit, jadi dimaksimalkan aja kalau ada peluang menggebu2...
menggebu2 kadang juga keren, di like dan di quote oleh orang lain *narsis ModeOn :lol:


TFM1 said:


> @RahulMedan saya rasa postingan2 saya malah di quote dan di "iya"kan oleh forumer lain, bahkan di like *narsis dikit lah
> 
> keledai yg jatuh pada lubang yg sama kan pribahasa di Indonesia, sama seperti yg biasanya teman2 disini sampaikan "..... ..... kafilah berlalu"
> ada yg salah dengan itu? memang kan diskusi kita dari ulu sampai sekarang disitu2 mulu, coa di baca page2 panas sebelumnya, dan di thread2 sebelumnya... bener ga?


----------



## IlhamBXT

Wah ajaib nih  bang TFM1 jangan niru2 saya lapor ke FAQ sini lho yg tentang personal attack.Dijamin ndak ada yg membela.Kenapa?Rulesnya udah jelas selesaikan by PM ,Mau kayak saya dulu sampai di brig?Calm down aja bang kalau ndak suka ama orangnya anggap ndak ada aja.Ndak usah dibawa emosi.Toh emosinya kita disini malah membuat kita dijauhin forumer yg lainnya.Kalau mau dicoba saja :cheers:


----------



## TFM1

^^ nanti saya yg bela Ilham deh... 

saya gak emosi kok, cuman melaporkan yg salah... kalau saya juga salah ya silahkan saya dilaporkan, insyaAllah saya tidak akan membela diri dan saya juga minta rekan sejawat di kota saya untuk tidak membela saya...


----------



## endar

TFM1 said:


> ^^ nanti saya yg bela Ilham deh...
> 
> saya gak emosi kok, cuman melaporkan yg salah... kalau saya juga salah ya silahkan saya dilaporkan, insyaAllah saya tidak akan membela diri dan *saya juga minta rekan sejawat di kota saya untuk tidak membela saya*...


^^ nah kan, hhehehehe disadari atau tidak postingan2 bang TFM1 ini memang sering seperti ini, hehehehehehe
ga bagus juga bang kalo "nyinyir" seperti ini.

saya hanya berkata "thats what friend are for" dan bang TFM1 harusnya bisa mencari "member nakal" yang memang suka mancing di air keruh disana, ada kok selain YBS,, hehehe *termasuk endar*



IlhamBXT said:


> Wah ajaib nih  bang TFM1 jangan niru2 saya lapor ke FAQ sini lho yg tentang personal attack.Dijamin ndak ada yg membela.Kenapa?Rulesnya udah jelas selesaikan by PM ,Mau kayak saya dulu sampai di brig?Calm down aja bang kalau ndak suka ama orangnya anggap ndak ada aja.Ndak usah dibawa emosi.Toh emosinya kita disini malah membuat kita dijauhin forumer yg lainnya.Kalau mau dicoba saja :cheers:



\ nah kang fiqo pengalaman kan, hehehe kalo ada masalah pribadi harus diselesaikan pribadi, ga boleh diangkat dimuka forum. itu memang rulenya bang TFM1.
saya bukan bela mati2an, cuma ya itu, ada beberapa point yang bang TFM1 harusnya bisa lakukan sebelum melapor disini.

makasih bang "quote narsisnya" cuma ya itu, kadang pakai perumpamaan juga usahakan yang "bernada enak" hehehehe bang TFM1 kan ahli dalam bidang ESQ, pastinya punya banyak kalimat penyemangat buat kita.


----------



## TFM1

^^ saya cuman pake pribahasa yg umum dipakai di negara kita, yg diucapkan jutaan penduduk Indonesia... salah? 

saya rasa personal attack udah bukan urusan yg perlu dibawa ke VM dan OM, karena jelas personal attack dilarang keras di forum kita ini...

hehehe, saya mah baru belajar endar
kadang yg ahli juga khilaf, apalagi saya yg cuman baru belajar...


----------



## Namewee

Dan gw adalah salah satu orang yang pernah diserang secara pribadi oleh IlhamBXT via VM

Namun itu bagus sih menurut gw, biar semua bisa selesai sampai keakar-akarnya tanpa memancing keributan lainnya


----------



## TFM1

^^ jangan ungkit2 masa lalu yg udah berlalu bro, kan udah saling mengintrospeksi diri,,, 
namun yg belum memperbaiki diri mari kita bahas (termasuk saya yg masih beum memperbaiki diri), agar semua mendapatkan sesuatu sesuai aturannya... 

nah itu dia bro... hahaha... di publik aja yg jelas dilihat orang dan di kontrol oleh publik, bisa begitu... apalagi di VM atau PM yg tidak terkontrol oleh publik...


----------



## endar

TFM1 said:


> ^^ saya cuman pake pribahasa yg umum dipakai di negara kita, yg diucapkan jutaan penduduk Indonesia... salah?
> 
> saya rasa personal attack udah bukan urusan yg perlu dibawa ke VM dan OM, karena jals personal attack dilarang keras di forum kita ini...
> 
> hehehe, saya mah baru belajar endar
> kadang yg ahli juga khilaf, apalagi saya yg cuman baru belajar...


hehe masalahnya sudah ada rule bang dari SSCI ini, kalo masalah pribadi diselesaikan lewat PM.
CMIIW ya dan mohon maaf kalo saya so tahu.


sama2 bang, mohon maaf ya kalo ada salah2 kata. ini semua demi pembelajaran bersama kita di forum yang kita cintai, jujur saya betah banget disini, liat aja postingan saya. wkkwkwkwk udah bener2 "Addict" tuh, bela2in posting 12000 foto sampai saat ini *nyombong dikit* hehehehehehehehe





Namewee said:


> Dan gw adalah salah satu orang yang pernah diserang secara pribadi oleh IlhamBXT via VM
> 
> Namun itu bagus sih menurut gw, biar semua bisa selesai sampai keakar-akarnya tanpa memancing keributan lainnya


betul bro, saya juga pernah selesaikan masalah lewat PM, dan hasilnya menakjubkan, malah jadi "temen deket" deh akhirnya. ehhehehehe
maksudnya berlanjut kekehidupan sebenarnya temenannya.

thank u SSCI
:hug:


----------



## IlhamBXT

:cheers: 
Ada seseorang forumer disini yg menasehati saya by PM di FB dia bilang begini : " Kalau kamu capek main SSCI,Kamu stop dulu kesana,Renungi kesalahanmu dan tingkatkan kualitas pembicaraanmu,Kita di SSCI itu udah seperti keluarga dewe dan kalau ada yg memanas2i ya sabar wae "
Kalau saya pribadi lebih baik saya PM satu2 dan saya tanyai panjang lebar bagaimana ber-Forum yg baik :cheers:


----------



## IlhamBXT

:cheers: 
Ada seseorang forumer disini yg menasehati saya by PM di FB dia bilang begini : " Kalau kamu capek main SSCI,Kamu stop dulu kesana,Renungi kesalahanmu dan tingkatkan kualitas pembicaraanmu,Kita di SSCI itu udah seperti keluarga dewe dan kalau ada yg memanas2i ya sabar wae "
Kalau saya pribadi lebih baik saya PM satu2 dan saya tanyai panjang lebar bagaimana ber-Forum yg baik :cheers:
~~Viva SSC Indonesia~~


----------



## TFM1

^^ sama2 endar, saya juga minta maaf...

namun selebihnya semua laporan yg saya sampaikan disini *tidak akan saya tarik*, tetap saya laporkan ke moderator, dan biarlah moderator yg bertindak...

jadi mari tinggalkan kasus ini, kita serahkan kepada kebijakan dan kebijaksanaan moderator...


----------



## Mehome

Veronica.. kamu dimana? Ini sudah malam


----------



## TFM1

^^ lagi jalan2 fernandez, ke kota bogor...


----------



## endar

^^ kwkwkwkw aslinya mba, ngakak abis bacanya


Buldoso,, buldosooo ini sudah malam, pulang sini


@kang Fiqo, wah so sweet ya
kay:


@bang TFM, maaf ya bang kalo ada salah2
kay:
kita lanjut lewat VM aja ya, ehhehee lebih asik *lanjutin disana aja ya bang*


----------



## Keith577

errr.. how to say 'kabupaten' in english?


----------



## hildalexander

And the drama has just ended.... Let's create another one .... Seruuuh 

Gak Ada yg perlu diban, gak Ada yg perlu meminta maaf... Karena sebuah opini tak bisa digugat atau dikriminalisasikan.... Kecuali personal attack akut yang menyangkut entitas dan eksistensi individu/forumer.... Yg bisa dilakukan adalah meluruskan atau mengoreksi opini yg keliru....




:cheers:


----------



## TFM1

mungkin "regency"


----------



## cyberprince

Permisi... Ada pembukaan lowongan jadi moderator ga nih? Boleh dong...


----------



## ahmadYR

IlhamBXT said:


> :cheers:
> Ada seseorang forumer disini yg menasehati saya by PM di FB dia bilang begini : " Kalau kamu capek main SSCI,Kamu stop dulu kesana,Renungi kesalahanmu dan tingkatkan kualitas pembicaraanmu,Kita di SSCI itu udah seperti keluarga dewe dan kalau ada yg memanas2i ya sabar wae "
> Kalau saya pribadi lebih baik saya PM satu2 dan saya tanyai panjang lebar bagaimana ber-Forum yg baik :cheers:





hildalexander said:


> And the drama has just ended.... Let's create another one .... Seruuuh
> 
> Gak Ada yg perlu diban, gak Ada yg perlu meminta maaf... Karena sebuah opini tak bisa digugat atau dikriminalisasikan.... Kecuali personal attack akut yang menyangkut entitas dan eksistensi individu/forumer.... Yg bisa dilakukan adalah meluruskan atau mengoreksi opini yg keliru....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


Love this post... 

Contoh forumer berpikiran jernih...dan tentunya DEWASA
Saya akan belajar dari mereka dan tentunya "belajar mengendalikan EMOSI" supaya tidak cepat mengambil keputusan dengan mengikuti nafsu Ɣğ bergejolak.


----------



## urix99

mending tidur dari pada panas panas gini berargumentasi


----------



## Namewee

^^ Telat mas, kenapa gak dari tadi berkoar
Sekarang mah udah adem


----------



## mtsbjm1

Keith577 said:


> errr.. how to say 'kabupaten' in english?


in here it's tend to been called 'Regency' even though actually it means 'County'


:cheers2:


----------



## ssphila

Gantian saya yg lapor (lagi) ya 

Lapor Mods, ada klonengan : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1049304

:cheers2:


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

cyberprince said:


> Permisi... Ada pembukaan lowongan jadi moderator ga nih? Boleh dong...


Syaratnya apa niy? Hhmmm.... Menarik juga keknya.. Minta form dimana CP?


----------



## emyrr3096

IlhamBXT said:


> Wah ajaib nih  bang TFM1 jangan niru2 saya lapor ke FAQ sini lho yg tentang personal attack.Dijamin ndak ada yg membela.Kenapa?Rulesnya udah jelas selesaikan by PM ,Mau kayak saya dulu sampai di brig?Calm down aja bang kalau ndak suka ama orangnya anggap ndak ada aja.Ndak usah dibawa emosi.Toh emosinya kita disini malah membuat kita dijauhin forumer yg lainnya.Kalau mau dicoba saja :cheers:





TFM1 said:


> ^^ nanti saya yg bela Ilham deh...
> 
> saya gak emosi kok, cuman melaporkan yg salah... kalau saya juga salah ya silahkan saya dilaporkan, insyaAllah saya tidak akan membela diri dan saya juga minta rekan sejawat di kota saya untuk tidak membela saya...


Kalau mau melaporkan PA(Personal Attack) mending lapor TS dulu(kalau TS aktif), baru sampaikan disini dan kalau soal bukti lebih baik di screencapture:banana: kemaren saya juga mengalami PA. Difitnah dengan mengquote kata-kata yg tidak sopan seolah-olah ditulis oleh saya:hahano: 

Baru lapor kesini mau di brig atau di banned urusan moderatorkay: dan lapornya lagi sepi aja jadi nggk berkepanjangan:lol: 

Namanya forum publik ada yg setuju dan tidak. Tapi tidak perlu menghina atau mendiskreditkan kota atau daerah lain lahkay: seperti yg dikatakan Siz85 ujung-ujungnya malah nanti suatu kota/daerah akan menjadi korban. Setiap ada yg bagus dan menarik dari kota tersebut dianggapnya jelek terus apalagi dengan memberikan rate jelek. Sigh.


----------



## cyberprince

Shaggy_Solo said:


> Syaratnya apa niy? Hhmmm.... Menarik juga keknya.. Minta form dimana CP?


Menarik bgt.. kay: Banyak yg mau jadi moderator lho mas.. Btw, Belum tau syarat & caranya nih, mohon pencerahannya..


----------



## afid

^^

Sebaiknya bila ada lowongan jadi moderator, saya usulkan pake cara voting, karena untuk menjadi seorang moderator benar2 harus adil, bijaksana.....


----------



## hildalexander

afid said:


> ^^
> 
> Sebaiknya bila ada lowongan jadi moderator, saya usulkan pake cara voting, karena untuk menjadi seorang moderator benar2 harus *adil, bijaksana*.....


Vox populi vox dei? belum tentu.... 
Suara forumer yang akan mendominasi pemilihan moderator/moderasi belum tentu mewakili keadilan dan kebijaksanaan yang bang Afid maksudkan....

meskipun voting tetap dianggap demokratis, sistem voting justru salah satu titik lemah demokrasi, dimana sistem ini membuka peluang bagi terlegimitasinya suatu kebijaksanaan, moderator dan forumer, yang tidak memihak kepada keadilan dan kebenaran yang terbaik bagi forum SSCI ini... 


#berarti moderator yg skrg, menurut Bang Afid, blm/tdk adil dan bijaksana?




:cheers:


----------



## afid

^^

Saya tidak mengatakan bahwa moderator kita yg sekarang tidak adil n bijaksana....saya hanya mengusulkan cara voting tsb....mau di pakai atau tidak ya tidak masalah ...begitu Dik Hila


----------



## eurico

Aneh deh forumer2 kok makin ke sini makin demanding akan keberadaan moderator, kadang moderator disuruh jadi wasit, kadang disuruh jadi juri, kadang diminta jadi polisi dan one things for sure this thread is not for curcol, harusnya masing2 forumer2 bisa memposisikan dirinya sendiri dengan begitu masalah2 yang ada itu bisa diselesaikan tanpa harus Momod turun tangan. Kecuali memang urusannya ganti judul tret atau lock tret atau ngebanned yah he he...


----------



## Namewee

^^ Eurico bijaksana banget. Cucok jadi moderator


----------



## Mehome

Om momods sekarang jiwanya udah cocok banget, pantes jadi moderator. Saya khawatir apabila ada moderator baru yg berasal dari grup tertentu, nantinya akan melahirkan drama-drama baru yg sensasional. Saya mengatakan "grup" karena tidak bisa dipungkiri di forum ini kelihatan banget geng-gengannya. 

Saya tidak tahu apakah itu bagus atau tidak, tapi kerjaan seorang moderator bukan cuman nge-ban atau ubah-ubah judul thread doang kan. Bayangin aja kalo misalnya nanti ada forumer yg mengritik kota asal moderator baru, tiba-tiba dia kena ban, kan ga lucu...

Kalau saya boleh usul, kandidat yg paling pantes jadi moderator baru itu om *Balaputradewa*, tapi kayaknya beliau sibuk


----------



## Green_love

Tidak perlu ganti moderator, saya pikir


----------



## Madinatul Iman

^^
Bro eurico so sweet ! 
Pengertian sekali dan sangat mengerti akan posisi dan peran seorang Moderator 
:cheers:
Really cool statement


----------



## afid

^^

Walaupun akhir2 nya kalau ada masalah antar forumer akhirnya memang momod sendiri yang turun tangan.......dengan jurus pamungkas, kalo forumernya tetap membandel......:lol::cheers:


Kenyataan memang begitu........


----------



## IlhamBXT

@Mehome : betty tolong Hubungi Pak Armando untuk Order kain selanjutnya :rofl:


----------



## Mehome

ah Ilham tau aja nih saya jualan kain


----------



## Ctrl Z

Mehome said:


> Om momods sekarang jiwanya udah cocok banget, pantes jadi moderator. Saya khawatir apabila ada moderator baru yg berasal dari grup tertentu, nantinya akan melahirkan drama-drama baru yg sensasional. Saya mengatakan "grup" karena tidak bisa dipungkiri di forum ini kelihatan banget *geng-gengannya*.
> 
> Saya tidak tahu apakah itu bagus atau tidak, tapi kerjaan seorang moderator bukan cuman nge-ban atau ubah-ubah judul thread doang kan. Bayangin aja kalo misalnya nanti ada forumer yg mengritik kota asal moderator baru, tiba-tiba dia kena ban, kan ga lucu...
> 
> Kalau saya boleh usul, kandidat yg paling pantes jadi moderator baru itu om *Balaputradewa*, tapi kayaknya beliau sibuk


setuju.. apalagi geng cyint-cyint itu kompak sekali mereka.. :lol:


----------



## Madinatul Iman

Mehome said:


> Om momods sekarang jiwanya udah cocok banget, pantes jadi moderator. Saya khawatir apabila ada moderator baru yg berasal dari grup tertentu, nantinya akan melahirkan drama-drama baru yg sensasional. Saya mengatakan "grup" karena tidak bisa dipungkiri di forum ini kelihatan banget geng-gengannya.
> 
> Saya tidak tahu apakah itu bagus atau tidak, tapi kerjaan seorang moderator bukan cuman nge-ban atau ubah-ubah judul thread doang kan. Bayangin aja kalo misalnya nanti ada forumer yg mengritik kota asal moderator baru, tiba-tiba dia kena ban, kan ga lucu...
> 
> Kalau saya boleh usul, kandidat yg paling pantes jadi moderator baru itu om *Balaputradewa*, tapi kayaknya beliau sibuk


^^
Really wow statement Mehome 
Cucok jd kandidat nich hehehehe

*"Rosalinda ayo lekas berdandan sebentar lagi armando akan datang !!"

:cheers:


----------



## aan_mustafa

:lurker:
Moderator saat ini hebat lho, ditengah kesibukan bisnis & pekerjaan tetap totalitas memantau dan memoderatori forum ini.


saya rasa tetap 2 moderator keren saat ini yang terbaik, tegas dalam mengambil kebijakan.
kalaupun ada penambahan mungkin "ISENG" >> *"Mom Hilda"* :lovethem:
:banana::banana::banana:lempar bola hangat...


----------



## Ctrl Z

2 moderator kita saat ini sudah cukup.. Satu mewaliki indonesia barat, satu mewakili indonesia timur..


----------



## ChazTumbelaka

emyrr3096 said:


> Kok malah anda yg merespon?? :lol:
> yuhhuu kay: saya sih merasa tidak memiliki masalah dengan kota/daerah tertentu.. Apalagi sampai membenci daerahnya. Saya pernah tinggal dibberapa kota baik di P. Jawa, P. Sumatra, dan P. Sulawesi mengunjungi P. Kalimantanpun sudah. Masing-masing daerah memiliki keunikannya dan perkembangan pembangunan yg berbeda-beda..jadi ya saya sih ngapain mendiskreditkan daerah lainkay:


Mungkin tadi saya salah tanggap, mohon maaf kalau begitu ya..... Peace


----------



## ahmadYR

yudibali2008 said:


> Hmmm barusan tadi malam saya dah memberi nasehat ke dik ahmad, tapi dah ngulang lagi.
> 
> Utk mslh ID kloningan, apakah tugas kita juga ngurusin?? Ada kepentingan apa kok segitunya ingin musnahin mereka? Kita cukup "ignore" postingan mereka, beres kan? Biarlah moderator yg melakukan yg semestinya, kita nggak perlu segitunya, jgn sampai mencari simpati yg nanti bisa menimbulkan antipati dari forumer lainnya karena tindakan kita yg tanpa sadar kita lakuin.
> 
> Ada tidak adanya kloningan, itulah realita yg terjadi......never feed the troll, or they will keep coming back.....
> 
> Capek juga buka SSCI akhir2 ini, jadi banyak yg menjadi pahlawan kesiangan.
> 
> Maaf utk bang moderator jika kalimat saya cenderung keras...jika situasi spt ini, menjadi "silent reader" menjadi pilihan yg paling masuk akal saat ini.
> 
> Semoga SSCI bisa kembali ke situasi beberapa tahun lalu.....lebih nyaman dan aman.
> 
> 
> Cheers



makasih kaka:angel1:

maksud saya pertama disini cuman miris saja,, 

dan saya koreksi ya ka.. 


> pembelajaran disini adl tentang *pemusnahan ID-ID palsu oleh momod*, tapi mereka kembali dan kembali membuat fake ID tsb.


.

saya tidak pernah memposting kalau saya ingin memusnahkan kloningan2 tsb.....


----------



## emyrr3096

ChazTumbelaka said:


> Mungkin tadi saya salah tanggap, mohon maaf kalau begitu ya..... Peace


No problemkay: 

---

Setuju dengan saudara YudiBali..
Kayaknya buat saya sih lebih nikmat jadi silent reader 5tahun kebelakang:lol:


----------



## yudibali2008

^^

Likewise bro emyr 


@dik ahmad

Ok...semoga hal2 spt ini menjadi yg terakhir di angkat di trit ini, kembalikan aja fungsi trit ini sebagai mana mestinya. Bang Moderator pastilah mengetahui tindakan apa yg pantas utk kloningan2 tersebut.....

Bang moderator juga seorang manusia biasa, tentu ada keterbatasan, jadi bantulah bang moderator dengan sikap kita yg bisa saling mengerti satu sama lain, tanpa ada tendensi apapun dari niat semula kita.

Nite nite all.


Cheers


----------



## PoetraDaerah

endar said:


> nah terus apa dengan kita yang ikut2an mancing di air keruh membuat "posisi" kita menjadi lebih baik?
> 
> sudahlah kang ga usah dibahas lagi disini ya. saya ga mau SSCI ini terpecah yang disebut "geng2" itu, walau masih bingung juga sih genk apa aja disini. ehehhe
> but sutralah, jangan pernah bahas masalah itu lagi disini kang. cukup ya. cukup pelajaran kita beberapa hari ini tentang apa itu artinya menghargai orang lain, mencintai orang lain dan yang terpenting memanusiakan orang lain sebagaimana mestinya.


Nah teguran sesama forumer asal, sungguh bijak di garis tak berpihak, salut kang kay:


----------



## IlhamBXT

:lol:


----------



## ChazTumbelaka

ahmadYR said:


> tapi saya jujur tidak merasa bersalah memposting postingan tadi, saya bicara jujur kloningan tsb
> alasan lainnya karena justru para kloningan tsb yang sering *membuat umpan-umpan panas* *dan memancing di air keruh*
> 
> faktanya sangsi yang mereka terima hanya ibarat angin lalu saja
> 
> apakah akan didengar jika saya memperingatkan para kloningan tsb,, peringatan momid saja tidak diindahkan



Di ignore saja, semakin dibahas, kejengkelan akan memuncak dan mengurangi energi positive kita tentunya.

Lebih baik pikiran kita dikontribusikan untuk memberi masukan-masukan membangun ke thread P&D yang ada kan....

Peace ya, mari lanjut berdiskusi yang sehat


----------



## IlhamBXT

Sebijak bijaknhya suatu Forumer berbicara namun kalau tidak direnungi kedalam hati sama saja seperti Batu yang tidak bisa lobang oleh air .
Aneh banget kalau tiba tiba ada yang melaporkan hanya karena masalah pribadi.Lebih baik PM to PM saja ya /^^

Semangat buat SSC Indonesia jangan berantem lagi ya


----------



## IlhamBXT

ID ataupun Akun fake itu membuktikan kepada kita bahwa kita harus serta merta mawas diri alias selalu koreksi diri jangan hanya karena benci kepada seseorang sehingga sampai ribut dimana mana.Masak ya bisa hanya masalah sepele menjadikan ribut?
Saya rasa tepat kata seorang forumer disini yang PM saya " Kalau capek SSCI an dan membuatmu jenuh cobalah kamu berhenti dan refresh semuanya  "


----------



## Madinatul Iman

^^
Quote today:

"Berusahalan bersikap sebijak mungkin dlm menghadapi hal apapun yg sdg di hadapi , krn sejatinya buah dari kebijakan itu adalah kebaikan semua pihak" 

:cheers:


----------



## laba-laba

sssttt dah... jgn ada yg posting lagi....


----------



## Mehome

Esperanza : Kau tidak pernah mengerti aku, Diego...

Diego : Kurang apa lagi aku, Esperanza?! Semua telah kuberi. Semua!!

Esperanza : Ah Diego... Kau belum memberikan aku cintamu...


----------



## urix99

akibat kebanyakan bedebat di which ini which itu sih,sinis sinisan sama pembangunan,ya hasilnya hampir terlihat kan. . . . .


----------



## aan_mustafa

kalimantanku said:


> kesimpulan ane :
> 
> A/B/C/D
> .............
> 
> salam hangat sambil makan soto Banjar
> 
> :cheers:


Setuju, kalau memang kenyataanNya seperti itu kenapa harus dipermasalahkan. Ego kedaerahan disisihkan sajalah, perkuat nasionalisme.

Cheers bang Kals komentarNya...
Tuang satu sloki lagi sambil mengamati,




IlhamBXT said:


> ID ataupun Akun fake itu membuktikan kepada kita bahwa kita harus serta merta mawas diri alias selalu koreksi diri jangan hanya karena benci kepada seseorang sehingga sampai ribut dimana mana.Masak ya bisa hanya masalah sepele menjadikan ribut?
> Saya rasa tepat kata seorang forumer disini yang PM saya " Kalau capek SSCI an dan membuatmu jenuh cobalah kamu berhenti dan refresh semuanya  "


Wahhh mas iLham asiiik, kita belajar dari masalah lalu.
Cheers


----------



## inaz

wkwkwkk....
betul kita harus belajar dari masa lalu , masa lalu banget saat kita dengan mudah di pecah belah sama Belanda de el el .tidak di kompor2 i saja sekarang kita sudah mati2 an bela daerah masing2 apalagi di kompor2 i...
yuukk perkuat nasionalisme , jangan sampe penjajah datang buat yg kedua kalinya ngadu domba kita....
hehe
:cheers:


----------



## Madinatul Iman

^^
~Keep learning 
Sejatinya semua yg kita lakukan adalah tahapan pembelajaran sbg contoh beragam dsikusi di forum ssci hendaknya bs menjadi salah satu sumber ilmu dan inspirasi , manfaatkan hal2 yg baik dan abaikan hal2 yg kurang baik , belajar dari masa lalu , belajar dr pengalaman pribadi jg dari pengalaman org lain yg pernah salah dan gagal lalu bisa berhasil dan menjadi sukses ! 
~Be positive 
Sebaiknya kita harus berusaha selalu termotivasi dgn hal2 yg baik krn hal itu akan memberikan energi yg bermanfaat ,dan jgn menyulitkan diri sendiri dgn hal2 "negative" atau yg kurang baik selalu menguasai hati dan fikiran kita. Krn hal itu justru jd boomerang 
Setiap hal baik yg kita lakukan akan berbuah kebaikan serupa bahkan lebih , pun sebaliknya 
Jd mari kita semua yg akitf di forum ini sama2 belajar untuk meningkatkan kualitas pribadi masing2 menjadi lebih baik ke depannya Aamiyn  
:cheers::cheers: 
*just my opinion


----------



## rahul medan

urix99 said:


> akibat kebanyakan bedebat di which ini which itu sih,sinis sinisan sama pembangunan,ya hasilnya hampir terlihat kan. . . . .


terus masalahmua di mana?
ini skyscrapercity bukan forum pencinta alam
ld:


----------



## aan_mustafa

^^


urix99 said:


> akibat kebanyakan bedebat di which ini which itu sih,sinis sinisan sama pembangunan,ya hasilnya hampir terlihat kan. . . . .





rahul medan said:


> terus masalahmua di mana?
> ini skyscrapercity bukan forum pencinta alam
> ld:


ini contoh koreksi komentar orang / mencari kesalahan dr komentar orang lain & nantinya akan menjadi besar sehingga terjadi perdebatan lagi. Ujungnya selisih paham personal terus menjadi antar daerah dan... dan... seterusnya.

Hal yg kecil tak perlu menjadi besar jangan dipaksa pakai silicon untuk membesarkan.

Rosalinda Episode XXVIII.
:lol:

Ijin kabur yeee...
:runaway:


----------



## urix99

^^^ saya jg gak bakal menanggapi komentar orang itu hehe


----------



## laba-laba

aan_mustafa said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ini contoh koreksi komentar orang / mencari kesalahan dr komentar orang lain & nantinya akan menjadi besar sehingga terjadi perdebatan lagi. Ujungnya selisih paham personal terus menjadi antar daerah dan... dan... seterusnya.
> 
> Hal yg kecil tak perlu menjadi besar jangan dipaksa pakai silicon untuk membesarkan.
> 
> Rosalinda Episode XXVIII.
> :lol:
> 
> Ijin kabur yeee...
> :runaway:


benar bro.. bagusan didiamin aja... Ntar dia bete mulu, dalam 1 menit ntar dia pencet tombol refresh2 mulu di thread ini. mencari tau apakah pancingan dia ada yang "termakan".

Dah yuk... next posting di sini maunya tentang yg berbobot. 
Bagusan kita posting di Thread2 lainnya...
yyuuukkkkkkk


----------



## jonathanterbang

Mod, lapor ada kloningan, pelaku : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1050324

Ada yg nge-quote pula... :bash:


----------



## rahul medan

aan_mustafa said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ini contoh koreksi komentar orang / mencari kesalahan dr komentar orang lain & nantinya akan menjadi besar sehingga terjadi perdebatan lagi. Ujungnya selisih paham personal terus menjadi antar daerah dan... dan... seterusnya.
> 
> Hal yg kecil tak perlu menjadi besar jangan dipaksa pakai silicon untuk membesarkan.
> 
> Rosalinda Episode XXVIII.
> :lol:
> 
> Ijin kabur yeee...
> :runaway:


Menurut saya perdebatan di thread which are 10 top skyline masih wajar kok walaupun sedikit memanas. Gk mungkin kan pendapat orang sama. Pastinya berbeda. Jauh lebih panas debat politik di TV 0n* 

Makanya saya pertegas forum ini adalah *skyscrapercity* jadi wajar aja ada perdebatan di thread which..which (istilah si urix )

Bro AAN nih yg gk dewasa mau kabur kok minta izin segala :cheers:


----------



## You_soap

Usul Mod
Menimbang banyaknya trit di sub forum Jakarta dan diskusi tentang wilayah administrasi Jabodetabek di trit Top 10 Skyline Cities, bagaimana jika sub forum Jakarta dimekarkan? Mungkin bisa dibuat sub forum DKI Jakarta, Tangerang, Bekasi, Depok, & Bogor, atau malah DKI Jakarta jg sekalian dibagi 5 wilayah. Namun, sub forum tersebut diletakkan terpisah dari sub forum kota lainnya, agar orang luar tidak salah mengira kota-kota itu masing2 berdiri sendiri seperti halnya kota-kota yg sudah memiliki sub forum sendiri saat ini. Mungkin bisa disatukan di bawah judul Megapolitan Jakarta atau Jabodetabek. 
Just my 2 cents


----------



## Namewee

^^ Sudah bagus dibikin seperti sekarang menurut saya. Tapi kalau benar-benar ingin dipisah, alangkah lebih baik dipisah berdasarkan provinsi. Karena kota-kota satelit Jakarta (bodetabek) merupakan tanggung jawab pemprov masing2, bukan tanggung jawab pemprov DKI.

Apalagi masing-masing provinsi punya konsep greater tersendiri untuk wilayah mereka. Seperti kemarin yang pernah diposting oleh Endar tentang greater Bekasi-Bogor-Depok. Mungkin pemerintah Banten juga punya konsep Tangerang Raya


----------



## eurico

You_soap said:


> Usul Mod
> Menimbang banyaknya trit di sub forum Jakarta dan diskusi tentang wilayah administrasi Jabodetabek di trit Top 10 Skyline Cities, bagaimana jika sub forum Jakarta dimekarkan? Mungkin bisa dibuat sub forum DKI Jakarta, Tangerang, Bekasi, Depok, & Bogor, atau malah DKI Jakarta jg sekalian dibagi 5 wilayah. Namun, sub forum tersebut diletakkan terpisah dari sub forum kota lainnya, agar orang luar tidak salah mengira kota-kota itu masing2 berdiri sendiri seperti halnya kota-kota yg sudah memiliki sub forum sendiri saat ini. Mungkin bisa disatukan di bawah judul Megapolitan Jakarta atau Jabodetabek.
> Just my 2 cents


Sama seperti ssc filipina metro manila juga dibagi2 per wilayah metro nya, ada Makati, BGC dsb nya. Tapi nanti kalo dibuat seperti itu wilayah jakarta selatan yang paling banyak tret nya, dan jakarta timur yg akan paling sedikit tret nya jadi gak imbang. Kalo pun Jakarta mw dibagi2 lagi bagusnya seperti ssc dubai , dibagi per cluster proyek, seperti dubai marina, jumeirah village, palm jumeirah dsb nya.


----------



## PoetraDaerah

Mod, tolong di rubah judulnya thread ini menjadi

*MAKASSAR | Losari Trade Center | Mixed Use | 20 floors | Proposed*

Terima kasih...


----------



## Mehome

Dibikin macam metro manila bagus jg, karena konsep metro manila = DKI Jakarta

Jd nanti thread bekasi p&d, bogor p&d etc dikeluarin dr subforum Jakarta

Kalau mereka memenuhi syarat, mereka dibikinin subforum greater sendiri aja

Sedangkan nanti di subforum Jakarta bisa dibikin thread jaksel p&d, jakut p&d etc disticky

Cuma usul dari saya aja om..


----------



## Dazon

bogor bekasi tanggerang populasinya forumer aktifnya masih kurang gak perlu dikeluarkan. 
kalo jakarta jangan dibuat ribet.. makin banyak sub sub forum makin ribet liatnya.


----------



## TFM1

^^ bogor mungkin udah lumanyun banyak... hehehehe...  tapi emang belum banyak untuk jadi subforum sendiri....


----------



## eurico

Dazon said:


> bogor bekasi tanggerang populasinya forumer aktifnya masih kurang gak perlu dikeluarkan.
> kalo jakarta jangan dibuat ribet.. makin banyak sub sub forum makin ribet liatnya.


iya sih dari proyek yang ada sekarang dan sudah dibuatkan tretnya saja sangat sedikit sekali perbandingannya, kalo di ssc dubai or manila misalnya proyek CWJ 1 itu dibuat sampe 4 tret, untuk masing2 tower nya dan molnya sendiri juga hihihi... lha kalo Jakarta CWJ 1 n CWJ 2 aja dijadiin satu tret padahal totalnya akan ada 8 tower di situ


----------



## Efriansyah Ramadhan

baru ditinggal 2 minggu aja udah kayak gini lagi, kapan damainya sih :bash:


----------



## laba-laba

Efriansyah Ramadhan said:


> baru ditinggal 2 minggu aja udah kayak gini lagi, kapan damainya sih :bash:


sssssttttt... ini lagi diskusi..


----------



## Dazon

eurico said:


> iya sih dari proyek yang ada sekarang dan sudah dibuatkan tretnya saja sangat sedikit sekali perbandingannya, kalo di ssc dubai or manila misalnya proyek CWJ 1 itu dibuat sampe 4 tret, untuk masing2 tower nya dan molnya sendiri juga hihihi... lha kalo Jakarta CWJ 1 n CWJ 2 aja dijadiin satu tret padahal totalnya akan ada 8 tower di situ


wanjer.. ! 1 proyek isi 4 gedung = jadi 4 thread? :nuts: :lol:
yoks!? mau coba seperti itu? kwkwkwk 

jakarta sebenernya banyak kok, tapi ya itu banyak yang gak kedetect... opss berasa di thread Jalist


----------



## eurico

Dazon said:


> wanjer.. ! 1 proyek isi 4 gedung = jadi 4 thread? :nuts: :lol:
> yoks!? mau coba seperti itu? kwkwkwk
> 
> jakarta sebenernya banyak kok, tapi ya itu banyak yang gak kedetect... opss berasa di thread Jalist


coba yah itu pakubuwono 6 dibikinkan satu2 udah banyak tuh thread di Jakarta, sekarang aja Pakubuwono Signature dan Pakubuwono House masih satu thread gitu hno:


----------



## You_soap

Efriansyah Ramadhan said:


> baru ditinggal 2 minggu aja udah kayak gini lagi, kapan damainya sih :bash:


Untuk pembahasan soal sub forum Jakarta ini bukan berantem lho, tp diskusi utk mencari yg lebih baik


----------



## Efriansyah Ramadhan

^^

saya juga tau kok mas, kalo di page yang sebelumnya baru tuh...:runaway:


----------



## Dazon

eurico said:


> coba yah itu pakubuwono 6 dibikinkan satu2 udah banyak tuh thread di Jakarta, sekarang aja Pakubuwono Signature dan Pakubuwono House masih satu thread gitu hno:


wakakkaa.. tp pakubuwono emang beda2 kok.. tapi kalo setiap towernya di itung 1 thread sih.. gila juga..

btw mod:
delete this thread
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1600076

dah ada disini:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1541375
tapi judulnya tolong di ganti yang ini:

BOGOR | Bogor Icon | Condotel & Apartment | 2 Tower | 18 Fl x 2 | U/C


----------



## tazpeople

Dazon said:


> bogor bekasi tanggerang populasinya forumer aktifnya masih kurang gak perlu dikeluarkan.
> kalo jakarta jangan dibuat ribet.. makin banyak sub sub forum makin ribet liatnya.


Memang iya sich Forumer Bekasi , Depok , Tangerang dan Bogor belum begitu banyak yang aktif. Tapi dengan dibuatnya Subforum - Subforum untuk Kota2 tsb minimal bisa membuat pembangunan di Kota2 tsb bisa terlihat dan bisa memancing Forumer Kota2 Jabodetabek diluar Jakarta lebih aktif lagi mengekspos Kotanya.

Selama ini kan banyak sekali Project2 HR di Jabodetabek yang gak Threadnya selain karena kurang aktifnya forumer juga karena faktor : Keengganan forumer untuk bikin Thread HR tsb , karena di Subforum Jakarta sudah bejibun Project2 , bisa2 Thread yang kita buat kelelep kehalaman paling belakang. Kita juga merasa minder bila Thread kita disandingkan dengan Megaproyek2 di Jakarta.

Maaf bukan maksud meremehkan ....Masa project2 gedung 7 lantai , 8 lantai , 9 lantai , 10 lantai di Kota2 seperti : Jogja , Purwokerto , Madiun , Solo dibikin Threadnya . Sedangkan di Tangerang , Bekasi dan Depok banyak sekali Project HR yang gak ada threadnya.


----------



## Dazon

^^
semangat forumer diluar jabodetabek itu, *Ariel ke penonton*.

beda dengan yang di bodetabek... masih memble. mungkin ada baiknya dipancing dengan membuat thread2 HR yang sedang U/C di bodetabek. dan harus konsisten di update.. setidaknya 1 minggu 1 x.

----------
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1092277&page=35
baru 35 page.. bisa cari data2nya dengan mudah. ayo tunggu apa lagi time to show up!


----------



## TFM1

mungkin jakarta bisa dipisah dengan bodetabek... soalnya kasihan juga lihat thread2 bodetabek tenggelam sama thread2 jakarta...


----------



## Blue_Sky

^^

Buat thread itu mudah, gk nyampe 5 menit juga jadi. Yang jadi isu disini apakah ada forumer yang interest, apakah nanti akan ada yg update thread nya dan yang tidak kalah penting apa tersedia konten untuk thread nya?

Di forum ini tidak ada batasan untuk membuat thread selama kami melihat nya tidak berbenturan dengan topik yang sudah ada, dan tentu saja pertimbangan dari kami. 

Jadi silahkan InfraObr jika berminat mari dibuat thread nya

:cheers:


----------



## Mehome

^^ Om momod, tolong arsipkan thread ini dong. Thread ke-5 nya sudah dibuat :cheers:


----------



## jonathanterbang

Mod thread ini bisa di-sticky
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1603318

Sekalian rapiin judulnya

thread ini : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1580302 diubah jadi :
Villa Isola | Bandung | Campus

thread ini : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1580361 diubah jadi :
Jam Gadang | Bukittinggi | Landmark

thread ini : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1580371 diubah jadi :
Limpapeh Bridge | Bukittinggi | Park Connection

thread ini : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1580376 diubah jadi :
Siti Nurbaya Bridge | Padang | Lovely Bridge

thread ini : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1580523 diubah jadi :
Water Torn | Magelang | Landmark

thread ini : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1580557 diubah jadi :
Graha Telkomsel | Batam | HQ Office & Transmitting Tower

thread ini : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1581019 diubah jadi :
OMAH SINTEN | Solo | Resto & Heritage Hotel

thread ini : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1583081 diubah jadi :
Kantor Pusat PTPN V l Medan l Heritage

double thread
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1583866
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1582259


----------



## amza

jonathanterbang said:


> thread ini : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1583081 diubah jadi :
> Kantor Pusat PTPN V l Medan l Heritage


Yang ini bukannya Kantor pusat PTPN IV yah??? soalnya Kantor Pusat PTPN V di Pekanbaru


----------



## laba-laba

amza said:


> Yang ini bukannya Kantor pusat PTPN IV yah??? soalnya Kantor Pusat PTPN V di Pekanbaru


Benar om, itu setelah penyatuan.
Tetapi sebelum itu, PTPN 3-9 berada di Sumatera Utara.


----------



## jonathanterbang

kalau gitu sekalian aja dirubah..

mod ubah thread ini : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1583081 diubah jadi : Kantor Pusat PTPN IV l Medan l Heritage

makasih mod


----------



## Namewee

Berhubungan dengan thread yang dibikin oleh jonathanterbang

Minta tolong sedikit moderator untuk thread ini

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1592167&highlight=

Diganti judulnya menjadi

*Istana Pagaruyung | Tanah Datar | Cagar Budaya*


----------



## mtsbjm1

Dear om Mod's

Thread ini
Mtsbjm1's Banjarmasin............

d ganti menjadi

*MtusArchives*

baru nyadar saya punya galeri tapi d tinggalin + kembali semangat ngisi-in 

:cheers2:


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

Dear Moderators David-80 & Blue_Sky,

Saya mohon tinjauannya saja,
apakah menurut Moderators postingan di halaman ini masih bisa ditoleransi? Karena menurut saya pribadi kok sudah masuk kategori personal attack terhadap rekan Adjie_putrasolo.

Silakan Moderators pertimbangkan & mohon masukannya bagaimana sebaiknya.
Terima kasih.

:cheers1:


----------



## David-80

all request done

@shaggy_solo, yang bersangkutan under my watch, tapi saran saya, di ignore saja untuk sementara waktu. Biar kami yang menhandle nya. 


Cheers


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

Thank you for your response Mod David-80. Tidak nyaman aja dibacanya.

:cheers1:


----------



## mtsbjm1

^^ thanks mod kay:

si Y-bs pun kadang" pake kata kasar d bbrp posting 

:cheers2:


----------



## IlhamBXT

Kepada Yth.Mr.David-80

Dengan ini saya mengajukan untuk perubahan Judul thread dibawah ini :

*Figo Photography Urban Lifestyle
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1580668*

dirubah menjadi 

*IlhamBXT Photobox *


Terima kasih sebelumnya, mohon kerjasamanya :cheers:​


----------



## Namewee

Ada thread nyasar Mod 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1604045

Si TS kayaknya pengagum Aan Mustofa


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

IlhamBXT said:


> Kepada Yth.Mr.David-80
> 
> Dengan ini saya mengajukan untuk perubahan Judul thread dibawah ini :
> 
> *Figo Photography Urban Lifestyle
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1580668*
> 
> dirubah menjadi
> 
> *IlhamBXT Photobox *
> 
> 
> Terima kasih sebelumnya, mohon kerjasamanya :cheers:​


Kok jadi mirip judul punya saya, *IlhamBXT*? Shaggy_Solo | My Photobox


----------



## Wicak_15

Bang mod, mohon dibuang thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=101438392#post101438392. Ada newbie gak jelas yg mau tanya salah satu forumers, yaitu http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=868788. Kalo bisa dibanned aja newbienya http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1046597. Jelas2 mengganggu thread *Jakarta* aja. Mohon ditindak secepatnya sebelum bikin kacau 


Salam


----------



## Wicak_15

^^Bang mod, satu lagi di bagian *"Surabaya"*. Thread gak jelasnya, http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=101438308#post101438308. Tolong ditindak secepatnya. Soalnya ada kemungkinan *Ancaman* kepada salah satu forumers.


Thanks


----------



## Namewee

^^ Kalau bisa kasih tahu posisi dia juga, karena bikin ketidaknyamanan di sini


----------



## Wicak_15

^^Bukan hanya bikin tidak nyaman, tapi udah masuk *Ancaman Terbesar*. IMO baru pertama kali ada postingan bernada ancaman di SSCI. Mod mohon *Diblokir* ID-nya *Dayat.masjava*. Kemungkinan ada hubungannya dengan postingan ini, http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101433942&postcount=1224. Terus ada penggemar berat Jokowi gak terima dengan postingan tersebut.


----------



## aan_mustafa

^^


Namewee said:


> Ada thread nyasar Mod
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1604045
> 
> Si TS kayaknya pengagum Aan Mustofa


Hal itu saya sudah curhat ke Mom Hilda & CP sebelumnya. Bukan masalah politik atau etika berforum (private).

Gw jg g tau asal mulanya.
Thanks Mod, Mom, CP, Wicak & bro lainnya.


----------



## TFM1

oke moderator, yg di merger di merger saja, sudah disepakati...

tapi untuk yg dipindah dan di arsipkan, jangan dulu, masih didiskusikan tahap lanjut... hehehehe... sorry merepotkan mod...


----------



## ananto hermawan

jonathanterbang said:


> Mod thread ini bisa di-sticky
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1603318
> 
> ...............


Mod David, request mas Jonathan yang ini belum di respon. Trima Kasih


----------



## David-80

^^ done, kelewatan saking banyak nya  

btw goodjob jonathan for the quick links.kay:

Cheers


----------



## Ocean One

Ada Thread nyasar dari Vietnam om Mod di Greater Jakarta ^^

>> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1605755


----------



## Mehome

Mod, lapor ada troll di thread ini di post #8122. Coba cek post dia sebelumnya. Jelas-jelas dia udah tahu itu kota mana tapi pura-pura shocked, kayaknya mau memancing drama baru lagi di thread tersebut

Kalau bisa, mohon dihapus saja posting flame tersebut om 

:cheers:


----------



## Namewee

^^ :lol:

Ada aja pihak2 yang gak senang ketika thread "Which are the 10 top skyline cities in Indonesia?" adem ayem


----------



## ahmadYR

Jangan terlalu sensitif ah... Kali aja dia emang gak tahu... Keliatannya newbi... atau *NangNingNungNengNong (suara gamelan)


----------



## Mehome

^^ Waww! Itu harusnya sebuah statement yg diucapkan dan diterapkan oleh semua forumer disini :cheers:

Tapi sayangnya tidak, saya tidak sensitif. Newbie tersebut punya 2 posts, dan 1 post sebelumnya tentang BINTULU! Bagaimana mungkin orang dari Bintulu tidak tahu itu foto kota apa? :lol:


----------



## rahul medan

ahmadYR said:


> Jangan terlalu sensitif ah... Kali aja dia emang gak tahu... Keliatannya newbi... atau *NangNingNungNengNong (suara gamelan)


saya yakin beliau emank si NangNingNungNengNong itu..


----------



## adjie_putrasolo

Shaggy_Solo said:


> Dear Moderators David-80 & Blue_Sky,
> 
> Saya mohon tinjauannya saja,
> apakah menurut Moderators postingan di halaman ini masih bisa ditoleransi? Karena menurut saya pribadi kok sudah masuk kategori personal attack terhadap rekan Adjie_putrasolo.
> 
> Silakan Moderators pertimbangkan & mohon masukannya bagaimana sebaiknya.
> Terima kasih.
> 
> :cheers1:


^^ Thanks mas shaggy..



David-80 said:


> all request done
> 
> @shaggy_solo, yang bersangkutan under my watch, tapi saran saya, di ignore saja untuk sementara waktu. Biar kami yang menhandle nya.
> 
> 
> Cheers


^^ Mod, yang bersangkutan mengulangi PA ketiga kalinya disini postingan #5410. Minta bantuan momod untuk menertibkannya. Thanks momod..


----------



## David-80

^^ sudah kami handle semua. 

Cheers


----------



## tazpeople

Dear Mod

Mohon thread ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1581964 dipertimbangkan untuk disticky . Sudah lebih dari 1000 postingan dan lebih dari 20000 viewer serta forumers lumayan aktif.
Mohon maaf klo ada persyaratan lain selain itu, soalnya saya kurang tau. Terima kasih sebelumnya.


----------



## adjie_putrasolo

David-80 said:


> ^^ sudah kami handle semua.
> 
> Cheers


Thank you very much, mod kay:kay:


----------



## Namewee

Lapor Mod

Thread ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1319495

Lebih baik merger aja ke sini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1319529

Kedua thread tersebut pembahasannya sama :cheers:


----------



## David-80

all done 

Cheers


----------



## inBaliTimur

Sorry mod, thread ini diarsip dan dikunci ya, sudah 1000+ dan thread yang baru sudah ada

Island of Gods, Bali


----------



## Namewee

Maaf mod bila sekiranya mengganggu

Thread ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1606765

Diganti judulnya menjadi 

*Prehistoric and Historic Sites in Indonesia*

thanks :cheers:


----------



## jonathanterbang

Mod yang ini belum di-sticky



jonathanterbang said:


> double thread
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1583866
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1582259


terus sama yang ini :
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1604057

bisa dirubah judulnya jadi RS Semen Padang | Padang | Hospital
dan ditambahi poll

trimakasih Mod


----------



## David-80

^^ bro jonathan, yang belum di sticky yang mana ya? mungkin maksudnya belum di merged ya? btw all done kay:



Cheers


----------



## invalidface

dear momod
saya double post, kalo dianggap mengganggu lebih baik dihapus
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101704588&postcount=329


----------



## TFM1

mod, baru saja kami forumer makassar mensepakati agar 

*Pindah Tempat*


> thread2 ini dipindahkan ke subforum regional *sulawesi, kalimantan, & papua* (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2421) karena jarak daerah2 ini diatas 70 Km dari kota makassar (diluar wilayah greater)
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1472946 *(Parepare P&D)*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1234215 *(Bantaeng P&D)*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1472943 *(RSUD Anwa Makatutu)*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1564158 *(Palopo P&D)*


*Ganti nama*


> thread ini dihilangkan tulisan *"south sulawesi"* dari namanya
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1469325
> diganti menjadi
> *[MAMMINASATA] Upcoming Megapolitan form East Indonesia | Projects & Developments*
> 
> dan thread Sulawesi Selatan (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1485977) di Subforum regional *sulawesi, kalimantan, & papua* tolong diganti namanya menjadi
> *[SOUTH SULAWESI (Exclude Mamminasata, Bantaeng, Parepare & Palopo)] Projects & Development*


thaks a lot ya mod


----------



## jonathanterbang

David-80 said:


> ^^ bro jonathan, yang belum di sticky yang mana ya? mungkin maksudnya belum di merged ya? btw all done kay:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


ups.. maaf mod salah nulis. :bow:

oh ya mod sekalian yang ini juga belum :


Namewee said:


> Berhubungan dengan thread yang dibikin oleh jonathanterbang
> 
> Minta tolong sedikit moderator untuk thread ini
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1592167&highlight=
> 
> Diganti judulnya menjadi
> 
> Istana Pagaruyung | Tanah Datar | Cagar Budaya


makasih sebelumnya mod.


----------



## David-80

^^

All done, oh ya, long weekend ini mungkin request agak sedikit lama, karena kami berdua ada beberapa keperluan, jadi harap dimaklumi kalau tidak rapid reaction seperti hari biasa. 

Cheers


----------



## atmada

Request ganti judul thread *mod*:

*[SOLO] Syariah Hotel | 11 Floors | U/C*

menjadi

*[SOLO] Syariah Hotel 11 Floors | LorIn Moderate 5 Floors | U/C*


----------



## endar

om mod maaf trit ini diganti nama, karena sudah resmi ada namanya


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1443327&page=194

dari

*B A N D U N G | Stadion Gedebage | 50.00*0

Menjadi

*B A N D U N G | Stadion Gelora Bandung Lautan Api | 40.000*


makasih om mods
:hug:


----------



## Wicak_15

Bang mod, mohon dihapuskan thread ini: 

1. 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1607703 dimasukkan saja ke thread eksisting *JAKARTA | Casagoya Residence | Mixed Used | 6 Towers | 21 Fl x 2 | 28 Fl x 3 | 35 Fl | Prep*. 

2. 
Dan juga thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1607790 dimasukkan saja ke thread *KEMAYORAN Projects and construction pics*. 

3. 
Sama sebaiknya thread *Kemayoran : Jakarta Auto Center* dihapus saja mod. Soalnya nih proyek udah gak jelas. Ntar dibuka2 dan ada postingan sama Newbie2 gak jelass. 


Thanks


----------



## IlhamBXT

Mr moderator saya kok ndak bisa mengeklik Ikon untuk editing Post ya :?


----------



## yudibali2008

Dear momod David and David

Tolong di arsipkan trit ini, lanjutan trit nya sudah dibuatkan. Sizter sebagai TS nya memberikan lampu hijau utk bantu dibuatkan lanjutan sekuel nya dari teman2 forumer BPN.

Terima kasih.


----------



## jonathanterbang

mod thread ini : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1606263
bisa didelete sesuai permintaan TS :



CrazyForID said:


> ohiya. lupa. padahal saya udah vote yang satunya
> 
> di delete saja yang ini


karena double thread. Makasih Mod.


----------



## rahul medan

Mod bantu edit judul thread ini
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=101800207#post101800207

menjadi
MEDAN l Graha Telkomsel l Office Tower l 10 floors + 2 Basement l U/C 

tq


----------



## endar

mods mau tanya thread ini

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528939&page=50

Which city will be the rising skyscraper star in the next 5-10 years in Indonesia? | *2.0*

kan merupakan trit yang dibikin oleh forumer lama yang sudah tidak aktif lagi, dan sekarang sudah dibuat part 2 nya, kebetulan tritnya sudah mau habis 1000 post, dan di sticky.
mau tanya mod, apa trit itu boleh lebih dari 1000 post? atau kita bikin part 3 nya?
IMO, di list tersebut banyak kota2 yang lebih rising untuk gedung tingginya dan tidak tercover mod, mungkin bila perlu dibuat trit part 3. kalopun ga usah dibuat trit lainnya, IMO mungkin bisa memunculkan trit 1.0 (originalnya) sebagai trit awal dan merger trit 2.0.

sekedar saran agar trit tersebut bisa diganti, agar pollingnya bisa berubah, ada kota2 di list yang sudah memiliki thread metropolitan sendiri seperti Semarang dan Solo, serta tidak memasukan kota2 yang sebenarnya sangat mungkin rising kedepannya

karena pemilik thread sesungguhnya sudah tidak aktif lagi, mungkin bisa dibuat tritnya oleh siapapun juga dengan memasukan list kota yang lebih mumpuni mod di part 3 *based on true story* :lol:, kalopun tidak usah dilanjut harap diedit pollnya mod dengan memergernya part 2 pada part 1 biar terlihat progressnya cuma IMO kebanyakan postnya mod. hehehe

just my cent mod


----------



## CrazyForID

^^ nambahin, pollnya diilangin aja. biar nggak bias


----------



## endar

^^ agree

PS: sebelumya sudah saya obrolkan dikit2 dengan bang C4ID lewat PM juga selaku yang melanjutkan trit part 2.0
bagus juga kalo pollnya diilangkan ya, jadi ga akan ada kota2 yang terlewat

thanks Bang C4ID
kay:


----------



## mtsbjm1

^^ ane setujuh poll nya di hapus, malah bikin efek bias ke sebelah d threadnya kan semua kota d Indonesia sekarang pada rising menuju langit 

:cheers2:


----------



## paradyto

Dear *David* and *Blue*,

Mohon bantuannya untuk arsip dan gembok thread Music Box [5] karena sudah 1000+ post, dan thread lanjutannya sudah dibuatkan: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1608383, tapi Gw lupa tambahin judulnya menjadi *Music Box | 6*. Jadi mohon ditambahin ya



Terima kasih banyak,
cheers


----------



## Blue_Sky

^^

Done :cheers:


----------



## mtsbjm1

Dear, Mods @ David & David

This thread > 1514183
is now ready to be Locked, the succesor of that thread is just been made kay:

Thanks you so much and have a nice month of April kay:

:cheers2:


----------



## David-80

blackwood is a clone of senokio and ciptak is a clone of ideham halid, both are gone.

Cheers


----------



## paradyto

Blue_Sky said:


> ^^
> 
> Done :cheers:


^^makasih, tapi judulnya belum dirubah nih *Blue*, dari *Music Box * menjadi *Music Box | 6*

Thanx a lot,
cheers


----------



## mtsbjm1

Makasih ya mod's kay: for helping #5700

:cheers2:


----------



## David-80

paradyto said:


> ^^makasih, tapi judulnya belum dirubah nih *Blue*, dari *Music Box * menjadi *Music Box | 6*
> 
> Thanx a lot,
> cheers


fixed 

Cheers


----------



## Ocean One

Bingung Lihat postingan Vietnam, dah hampir nyampe Sejuta, turun lagi jadi 905.791. Ini dah ke 3 kalinya jumlah postingan Vietnam Di kurangi... :nuts: :nuts: :nuts:

Dulu emang pernah kaget juga saat postingan Vietnam tiba2 dah di atas Indonesia dan Thailand. Apakah ada markup postingan di masa lalu???

Sorry jadi OOT dikit om Mod.. :cheers:


----------



## Namewee

^^ Idem sama yang diatas

Apakah SSC sana cuma dijadikan ajang buat ngejunk?


----------



## netsurfe

^^
Emang SSCI gak?


----------



## Namewee

netsurfe said:


> ^^
> Emang SSCI gak?


Maksud saya lebih dominan postingan untuk ngobrol dan canda-candaan daripada diskusi hal-hal informatif gitu


----------



## Namewee

Thread ini tolong diarsipkan mod
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1542506

Thread lanjutannya udah dibikin :cheers:


----------



## 1lh4m5

om mod maaf lupa add poll

tolong ad poll ya
Gateway Apartment | Bandung | Apartment | 2 Towers @ 23 Floors + 2 basements | 90M

Thankyou 
:cheers:


----------



## eurico

dear mods, mw lapor ada id yang berulang kali postingannya menjurus kepada city vs city

ini salah satunya http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101959959&postcount=24445

mohon untuk ditindak karena sudah menimbulkan ketidak nyamanan bagi forumer yang lain, thank you in advance.


----------



## laba-laba

biarin aja


----------



## eurico

^^ sebagian forumer sudah bisa "membiarkan" sebagian forumer yang lain masih bisa terpancing, paling tidak momods bisa memberikan warning atau brigged atau banned sekalian


----------



## David-80

lukman hakm is a clone of *Putra Henia and Putra Dewa and Dimas Wibawa and Andra Pumawa and Eri Irawan and Putra Sinaga and Andra Saputra and Sagitarius Arya and Soni Santosa and Revi Bagas and Fendi Setiawan and Edi Santosa *


hes gone.


Cheers


----------



## CrazyForID

mod. just wondering why on earth my comments are keep getting deleted (or gone mysteriously) without any notification


----------



## David-80

^^ requested by Most riau forumer and religion discussion is not allowed here 

Cheers


----------



## CrazyForID

^^ and the other one in ASEAN phil forum?

i was talking in universal perspective though. and the thread itself is religion based event. 
it doesn't matter, i won't protest anyway. *goodcitizen


----------



## David-80

CrazyForID said:


> ^^ and the other one in ASEAN phil forum?
> 
> i was talking in universal perspective though. and the thread itself is religion based event.
> it doesn't matter, i won't protest anyway. *goodcitizen


oh that one, you better ask the mods in phil forum, im only in charge for asian skyscraper forum and Indonesia forum kay:

Cheers


----------



## CrazyForID

^^ i see. okay lah

thank you


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

David-80 said:


> lukman hakm is a clone of *Putra Henia and Putra Dewa and Dimas Wibawa and Andra Pumawa and Eri Irawan and Putra Sinaga and Andra Saputra and Sagitarius Arya and Soni Santosa and Revi Bagas and Fendi Setiawan and Edi Santosa *
> 
> 
> hes gone.
> 
> 
> Cheers


So many names of this idiot person??
Kenapa tidak disebutkan jatidiri sebenarnya Mod? I mean his/her real ID (not the clones) just like you did to the forumers with their clowns before? Then he wont come again, I guess.

(just wait and see the next clown to come by it)
But Thank you so much anyway. :cheers2:


----------



## IlhamBXT

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1610191
mod itu Threadnya tidak jelas + tidak ada koordinasi dengan forumer Maluku silahkan ditindaklanjuti :cheers:


----------



## invalidface

Mod
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1605754&page=4
pada berantem, kasih SP dong mod


----------



## ahmadYR

Dear mod, mohon thread 
www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1610170
Dan 
www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1610173. Dikasih poll lengkap, TS tidak objektif dg tidak memasukan poll 1-4. Mungkin kelewat atau apalah... 
Terima Kasih.


----------



## Ctrl Z

ahmadYR said:


> Dear mod, mohon thread
> www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1610170
> Dan
> www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1610173. Dikasih poll lengkap, TS tidak objektif dg tidak memasukan poll 1-4. Mungkin kelewat atau apalah...
> Terima Kasih.


Hadeh.. Kecuali itu bangunan gubuk reot, boleh lah dikasi poll 1-4.


----------



## ahmadYR

Ctrl Z said:


> Hadeh.. Kecuali itu bangunan gubuk reot, boleh lah dikasi poll 1-4.


Siiipp om... Tul betul betul....

Tapi sayang gubuk reot Ga mungkin ada yang bikin threadnya...


----------



## Green_love

Ctrl Z said:


> Hadeh.. Kecuali itu bangunan gubuk reot, boleh lah dikasi poll 1-4.


Banyak bangunan di ROH dan ROA di vote 1-4


----------



## aan_mustafa

Maaf ikutan nimbrung...

Untuk TS thread tersebut, seharusnya disertai poll 1-4. Tapi untuk forumer yg lain, objective & jgn saling menyerang atas nama solidaritas. Setiap individu mempunyai selera berbeda - beda.

Lepaskan sifat kedaerahan, utamakan nasionalisme. 

Salam
Forumer Indonesia #independent

Cheers


----------



## IlhamBXT

aan_mustafa said:


> Maaf ikutan nimbrung...
> 
> Untuk TS thread tersebut, seharusnya disertai poll 1-4. Tapi untuk forumer yg lain, objective & jgn saling menyerang atas nama solidaritas. Setiap individu mempunyai selera berbeda - beda.
> 
> Lepaskan sifat kedaerahan, utamakan nasionalisme.
> 
> Salam
> Forumer Indonesia #independent
> 
> Cheers


Setuju sekali dengan statement ini kay:
Jangan hanya karena kedaerahan semu beberapa daerah dirate jelek padahal bagus.Apa adanya kalau jelek ya jelek kalau bagus ya bagus


----------



## Ctrl Z

aan_mustafa said:


> Maaf ikutan nimbrung...
> 
> Untuk TS thread tersebut, seharusnya disertai poll 1-4. Tapi untuk forumer yg lain, objective & jgn saling menyerang atas nama solidaritas. Setiap individu mempunyai selera berbeda - beda.
> 
> Lepaskan sifat kedaerahan, utamakan nasionalisme.
> 
> Salam
> Forumer Indonesia #independent
> 
> Cheers


justru yg getol agar ditambahkan poll 1-4, semua kan tau arahnya mo kemana, padahal bangunan yang di-post secara de facto bukan bangunan under-rated.. hno:


----------



## ahmadYR

Ctrl Z said:


> justru yg getol agar ditambahkan poll 1-4, semua kan tau arahnya mo kemana, padahal bangunan yang di-post secara de facto bukan bangunan under-rated.. hno:


Mohon hilangkan sifat suudzon ya, bisa menjurus ke fitnah.


----------



## endar

^^ aga bingung juga ya soalnya memang ketentuan di ROH kan formatnya 1-10, hehee justru dengan menghilangkan nilai tertentu itu membatasi penilaian kita, kita mau membenarkan suatu kesalahan, ehh malah dibilang kaya gitu, ya sudah lah, jadi makin tahu aja sifat orang2 di SSCI ini, ada yang ga tahu malu bikin salah dan tidak pernah meminta maaf, ada yang bermuka tebel tapi terus show off. sudahlah. cukup, tapi ada benarnya untuk bangunannya harus bagus di ROA, kalo penilaian itu tergantung pada selera orang masing2 dan kadang2 kalo bangunan bagus *secara umum* terus ada yang kasih rated under 6 jadi "gereget" juga. ehehehhe
so far ga ada masalah apa2, cuma sayang member yang satu itu tiba2 aja sering "nyinyir" atau kurang "berkenan" dengan suatu kota tertentu, bingung juga darimana awalnya, soalnya YBS juga sering vote jelek di trit2 kota tertentu. yang jelas perkataan seperti ini ga boleh didiamkan ini namanya *city vs city*, saya pribadi dan mungkin kawan2 bandung tidak pernah memiliki "masalah" sedikit apapun bersama forumer surabaya, justru hubungan kami sangatttttt baik, jadi kami semua *tidak* menyayangkan forumernya, tapi hanya oknum dari sana yang memang bikin rusuh bersama forumer tertentu, kami tidak ingin gara2 "oknum tidak bertanggung jawab" hubungan forumer dua kota bisa rusak. just my cent, IMHO dan mohon tidak dipermasalahkan lebih lanjut. 

tulisan yang seharusnya tidak ada








^^ ga bagus juga kan kalo gini, para haters grup cynt, makin PD aja dengernya, wkkwkw :jk:


----------



## PoetraDaerah

:grouphug:


----------



## IlhamBXT

endar said:


> ^^ aga bingung juga ya soalnya memang ketentuan di ROH kan formatnya 1-10, hehee justru dengan menghilangkan nilai tertentu itu membatasi penilaian kita, kita mau membenarkan suatu kesalahan, ehh malah dibilang kaya gitu, ya sudah lah, jadi makin tahu aja sifat orang2 di SSCI ini, ada yang ga tahu malu bikin salah dan tidak pernah meminta maaf, ada yang bermuka tebel tapi terus show off. sudahlah. cukup, tapi ada benarnya untuk bangunannya harus bagus di ROA, kalo penilaian itu tergantung pada selera orang masing2 dan kadang2 kalo bangunan bagus *secara umum* terus ada yang kasih rated under 6 jadi "gereget" juga. ehehehhe
> so far ga ada masalah apa2, cuma sayang member yang satu itu tiba2 aja sering "nyinyir" atau kurang "berkenan" dengan suatu kota tertentu, bingung juga darimana awalnya, soalnya YBS juga sering vote jelek di trit2 kota tertentu. yang jelas perkataan seperti ini ga boleh didiamkan ini namanya *city vs city*, saya pribadi dan mungkin kawan2 bandung tidak pernah memiliki "masalah" sedikit apapun bersama forumer surabaya, justru hubungan kami sangatttttt baik, jadi kami semua *tidak* menyayangkan forumernya, tapi hanya oknum dari sana yang memang bikin rusuh bersama forumer tertentu, kami tidak ingin gara2 "oknum tidak bertanggung jawab" hubungan forumer dua kota bisa rusak. just my cent, IMHO dan mohon tidak dipermasalahkan lebih lanjut.
> 
> tulisan yang seharusnya tidak ada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ ga bagus juga kan kalo gini, para haters grup cynt, makin PD aja dengernya, wkkwkw :jk:


IMHO kang mending diselesaikan secara Personal di PM saja soalnya YBS juga sering posting yang bernada "memancing kerusuhan"

sabar wae ya kang :cheers:

Kang Endar lagian yang namanya menilai itu kan lebih bebas dikasih Poll dari angka 1 sampai 10 :cheers:
biar bebas mengexpresikan perhatian,penilain dan estetika menurut individu masing masing ^^
Justru kalau dikasih poll gak lengkap rasanya ada yang janggal sekali

Ibarat guru memberikan nilai kalau sempurna,bagus perfek kasih 10,Bagus tapi kurang rapi 9,Bagus saja 8,Rata rata 7 ,Rata rata tapi kurang rapi 6 dan dibawah 5 artinya suruh mengulang/memperbaiki tugas tersebut :cheers:


----------



## Green_love

Ketika seseorang memberikan vote di suatu public polling maka semua orang yang membaca akan serta merta menilai seperti apa selera dan bahkan sisi intelektual orang tersebut. 

Jadi tidak perlu didebatkan, biar aja. Siapa menanam dia pula yang akan menuai.


----------



## aan_mustafa

Ctrl Z said:


> justru yg getol agar ditambahkan poll 1-4, semua kan tau arahnya mo kemana, padahal bangunan yang di-post secara de facto bukan bangunan under-rated.. hno:


Walaupun bangunan under rated atau tidak namun seharusnya poll 1-10 bro.

Sudah kembali dingin lagi, mariiii...
:grouphug:


----------



## ahmadYR

aan_mustafa said:


> Walaupun bangunan under rated atau tidak namun seharusnya poll 1-10 bro.
> 
> Sudah kembali dingin lagi, mariiii...
> :grouphug:


Under rate menurut dia (Ctrl Z) tuh gubuk reyot, Tapi dia keliru, gubuk reyot gak ada dlm rules ROA, dan kalaupun (berandai2) ada dalam rules siapa jg yg mu menghina kotanya sendiri dengan membuatkan thread gubuk reyot.


----------



## Ctrl Z

Aturan yg harus memberikan poll starting from 1-10 mana ya, kok saya blm baca.. 

Kurasa TS, punya hak untuk memberikan poll dari angka berapa.. Di world forum aja, banyak yang give poll starting from 3 trus 3.5, 4 dst.. 

Misal saya, posting di ROA trus saya beri poll 5, 5.5, 6 dst sampe 10, apa itu jg melanggar aturan.. CMIIW.


----------



## endar

^^ Honey, Bunny, Sweety, masa harus dikasih tahu sama genk cynt atau genk drama queen sih, orang kaga intelek kaya saya aja ngerti kalo rated our bla bla itu sudah ikut ketentuan pada umumnya disini, mau yang di world forum atau di SSCI sendiri, ga usah memperpanjang masalah lagi deh, aku tahu kamu sudah kehilangan "ide" balas postingan, terus nyari2 masalah yang engga2, cukup deh say, nanti dicium sama kita2 deh biar u puas muach muach



bozhart said:


> Supaya seragam, ketentuan2 membuat thread baru sbb:
> 
> Format judulnya:
> Nama gedung *|* Kota *|* Fungsi gedung *|* Jumlah lantai + jumlah basement *|* Tinggi dlm meter (kalau ada)
> 
> Pakai poll dgn format:
> Number of poll options: diisi 10 pilihan (yaitu 10, 9, 8, 7, 6, 5, 4, 3, 2, 1)
> Poll timeout: diisi nol (tanpa batas waktu)
> Make votes public: diberi tanda spy bisa dilihat vote-nya dari siapa saja
> 
> Okay? kay:





David-80 said:


> yes, yg di rate segi itu nya, seperti world forum
> 
> Cheers


so ga usah memperdebakan hal yang ga usah diperdebatkan kok, udah jadi "custom" kok di "ubrak abrik". sudahlah, kalo ga suka sama genk cynt2 ga usah nyari2 masalah disini biar kita2 "diledek" sama yang lain dan kamu puasss sepuas2nya seperti biasanya setelah ngeledek kita2, padahal kita2 ga pernah ledek U atau bahkan bikin masalah sama U, U aja yang keganjenan ledek2 kita *atau sirik kale yee* dan GA MINTA MAAF walau udah kita kasih tahu baik2 VIA VM atau VIA FAQ atau trit lainnya. ckckckc jenis orang tuh beda2 ya, ada yang tebellll banget mukanya ga minta maaf malah makin seneng kayanya ledek2an orang. ckckckckckckcckck *istigfar*


sorry all, hanya mengeluarkan "unek2" terdalam, mohon yang lain tidak ikut campur ya. thank u dan sorry kalo ada salah2 kata. aslinya saya sudah ga abis fikir sama yang satu ini, tebelll banget mukanya, kaga ada itikad baik buat minta maaf ma kita2 yang telah diserang terang2an.


----------



## rahul medan

endar said:


> ^^ Honey, Bunny, Sweety, masa harus dikasih tahu sama genk cynt atau genk drama queen sih, orang kaga intelek kaya saya aja ngerti kalo rated our bla bla itu sudah ikut ketentuan pada umumnya disini, mau yang di world forum atau di SSCI sendiri, ga usah memperpanjang masalah lagi deh, aku tahu kamu sudah kehilangan "ide" balas postingan, terus nyari2 masalah yang engga2, cukup deh say, nanti dicium sama kita2 deh biar u puas muach muach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so ga usah memperdebakan hal yang ga usah diperdebatkan kok, udah jadi "custom" kok di "ubrak abrik". sudahlah, kalo ga suka sama genk cynt2 ga usah nyari2 masalah disini biar kita2 "diledek" sama yang lain dan kamu puasss sepuas2nya seperti biasanya setelah ngeledek kita2, padahal kita2 ga pernah ledek U atau bahkan bikin masalah sama U, U aja yang keganjenan ledek2 kita *atau sirik kale yee* dan GA MINTA MAAF walau udah kita kasih tahu baik2 VIA VM atau VIA FAQ atau trit lainnya. ckckckc jenis orang tuh beda2 ya, ada yang tebellll banget mukanya ga minta maaf malah makin seneng kayanya ledek2an orang. ckckckckckckcckck *istigfar*
> 
> 
> sorry all, hanya mengeluarkan "unek2" terdalam, mohon yang lain tidak ikut campur ya. thank u dan sorry kalo ada salah2 kata. aslinya saya sudah ga abis fikir sama yang satu ini, tebelll banget mukanya, kaga ada itikad baik buat minta maaf ma kita2 yang telah diserang terang2an.


udah Endar gk usah dinsehati yg sebiji itu. Kan kita dah tau gimana dia, jadi bakal gk ngaruh. Gk berasa apa2 ke dia.

Biarkan dia mencari jati diri 
ctrl alt del aja kang terus end task.. hihihi...:lol:


----------



## IlhamBXT

endar said:


> ^^ Honey, Bunny, Sweety, masa harus dikasih tahu sama genk cynt atau genk drama queen sih, orang kaga intelek kaya saya aja ngerti kalo rated our bla bla itu sudah ikut ketentuan pada umumnya disini, mau yang di world forum atau di SSCI sendiri, ga usah memperpanjang masalah lagi deh, aku tahu kamu sudah kehilangan "ide" balas postingan, terus nyari2 masalah yang engga2, cukup deh say, nanti dicium sama kita2 deh biar u puas muach muach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so ga usah memperdebakan hal yang ga usah diperdebatkan kok, udah jadi "custom" kok di "ubrak abrik". sudahlah, kalo ga suka sama genk cynt2 ga usah nyari2 masalah disini biar kita2 "diledek" sama yang lain dan kamu puasss sepuas2nya seperti biasanya setelah ngeledek kita2, padahal kita2 ga pernah ledek U atau bahkan bikin masalah sama U, U aja yang keganjenan ledek2 kita *atau sirik kale yee* dan GA MINTA MAAF walau udah kita kasih tahu baik2 VIA VM atau VIA FAQ atau trit lainnya. ckckckc jenis orang tuh beda2 ya, ada yang tebellll banget mukanya ga minta maaf malah makin seneng kayanya ledek2an orang. ckckckckckckcckck *istigfar*
> 
> 
> sorry all, hanya mengeluarkan "unek2" terdalam, mohon yang lain tidak ikut campur ya. thank u dan sorry kalo ada salah2 kata. aslinya saya sudah ga abis fikir sama yang satu ini, tebelll banget mukanya, kaga ada itikad baik buat minta maaf ma kita2 yang telah diserang terang2an.


Sabar ya kang Endar  mungkin YBS itu Prinsipnya begini :"Aturan dibuat untuk dilanggar" padahal sudah jelas kalau melanggar aturan disini akan diberikan apa :cheers:

Setor foto foto yang WOW lagi kang :cheers:


----------



## Resa99

^^ kang endar dan kang ahmad serta temen2 yg laen udah yuuk kita baikan aja gausah diperpanjang  damai lebih indah broowwww 

kalo si oknum ma gak tau ah gelap hehehehe


----------



## David-80

peraturan polls adalah 1-10 sesuai yang sudah kita sepakati sejak awal di forum ini. 

oh ya info clone lagi, the inspector is a clone of senokio.

Cheers


----------



## Namewee

Gw salah satu orang yang paling taat aturan di sini.. hihihihi, peace


----------



## urix99

mod lapor mod ada yg sewot sm aku kalau bikin thread,dia protes cuz aku buat thread kab.paser di kalimantan developmen project.ini kata orang merasa jd moderator itu



kalimantanku said:


> ngakak dan geli gw lihat thread ini....
> 
> ini kan subforum proyek,, kok yg ditampilin foto2 pemandangan kota sih..
> 
> dan lg an, ini kan cuma Kabupaten Paser doang,, proyek nya nyaris gak ada..paling juga proyek jembatan, gedung kecamatan, masjid, pelebaran jalan dll..ngapain sih bikin trit nya segala?
> 
> kan sdh ada thread East kalimantan project bro...ane lihat, anda ini suka sekali ya bikin trit yg potensi mubazir....dan bahkan trit nya masih mirip2 dengan trit yg sudah ada...
> 
> cape deh.


----------



## rahul medan

^^
Saya bisa menangkap maxud bro Kals itu baik. Mending untuk kabupaten yg minim proyek dan minim forumer yg stia mengupdate proyek di gabung aja ke thread proyek provinsi. Sbg contoh dulu di thread Sumatra ada Tapanuli Selatan P&D, ttp sesuai kesepakatan kami gabung ke north sumatra P&D. Dan alhamdulillah updatenya lancar.


----------



## urix99

terserah deh anda mau bagaimana,yg terpenting aku tidak menyalahi aturan,dan aku buat thread tsb karena ada yg mendiami lingkup wilayah itu yg bisa memberikan update.aku sendiri orangnya.

Thread yg akan anda buat itu kalau tidak ada forumer yg berdomisili disana,aku jg tidak akan membuatnya khusus projek n development ini.


----------



## rahul medan

urix99 said:


> terserah deh anda mau bagaimana,yg terpenting aku tidak menyalahi aturan,dan aku buat thread tsb karena ada yg mendiami lingkup wilayah itu yg bisa memberikan update.aku sendiri orangnya.
> 
> Thread yg akan anda buat itu kalau tidak ada forumer yg berdomisili disana,aku jg tidak akan membuatnya khusus projek n development ini.


Saya cuma mengemukakan pendapat, terserah urix menilainya. Di thread Nusantara juga banyak thread mubazzir dan terkesan copaste dari thread yg sudah eksis sebelumnya, cuma judulnya aja yg berubah atau spesifikasi threadnya aj yg lebih di khususkan. Yg parahnya malah thread eksisting yg lebih general minim update malah dibuat thread baru yg lebih spesifik.
Jangan salah sangka saya ngomong scra general dan bukan ngomongin thread patung pahlawan nasional karena menurut saya thread tsb bagus dan belum ada sebelumnya.


----------



## IlhamBXT

eedited


----------



## Madinatul Iman

IMO 
Sejatinya saling mengingatkan itu hal yang baik apalagi klo memang niat nya sdh baik
Tp jangan justru dgn cara2 yg spt meremehkan org yg kita ingatkan 
Berilah nasehat tanpa tekanan tp memang tulus dari hati krn ingin meluruskan kekeliruannya dan cukuplah nasehat itu kita berikan tanpa harus memaksakannya hr spt itu 
:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## kalimantanku

idih main lapor aja nih...

skrg ini ya apa2 lapor ke FAQ.....dikasih nasehat, lapor..di kasih masukan, lapor...di kritisi dikit ngelapor,, kapan dewasa nya forum ini kalo isi nya dikit2 ngadu,, momod itu udh terlalu banyak tugas di ssci ini...

masalah trit P&D Kab. Paser aja lapor kesini...kasian momod, klo dikit2 ngadu...

kalo ente emang gak terima masukan dr gw, ya udah take it or leave it....buktikan dong kalo trit yg anda bikin itu gak bakalan mubazir...

ane berharap di Paser akan banyak proyek komersil, property dll..agar trit nya gak mati suri,,, kita buktikan saja bbrpa bulan ke depan gmn perkembangan trit nya ya...

ane akan pantau tuh trit....

bang Rahul :

setuju ama abang,,, maksud ane bgitu...jangan sampe trit nya mubazir gara2 isi nya hampir sama dgn trit yg sudah ada,, atau malah trit nya stagnan gara2 saking gak ada nya proyek dan info yg akan di bahas...dan lbh terancam mubazir lg jika forumer aktif di kota yg bersangkutan tdk banyak personel nya....just IMO sih...

bro urix sekali lg ane minta maaf, kalo masukan ane di rasa menyinggung ya...maaf ya....

salam damai..


----------



## urix99

kenapa kehidupan anda didunia maya ini sepertinya sibuk sekali thdp hal-hal seperti ini hingga berjanji memantau thread yg aku buat rame atau tidaknya update an ku.rame atau tidaknya dikemudian, thread itu tetap sebagai gambaran perjalanan pembangunan kabupaten paser dikemudian hari.
Semua thread project development itu kan tujuannya.


*Aku quote kesini cuma memperlihatkan ke moderator saja bahwa anda protes kalau aku buat thread itu.skip.*
#aku heran alasan mubazir diforum gratisan ini,kayak dirugikan 1 triliun aja#


----------



## rahul medan

urix99 said:


> kenapa kehidupan anda didunia maya ini sepertinya sibuk sekali thdp hal-hal seperti ini hingga berjanji memantau thread yg aku buat rame atau tidaknya update an ku.rame atau tidaknya dikemudian, thread itu tetap sebagai gambaran perjalanan pembangunan kabupaten paser dikemudian hari.
> Semua thread project development itu kan tujuannya.
> 
> 
> *Aku quote kesini cuma memperlihatkan ke moderator saja bahwa anda protes kalau aku buat thread itu.skip.*
> #aku heran alasan mubazir diforum gratisan ini,kayak dirugikan 1 triliun aja#



klo menurut saya mah egois karena sudah ada thread ini:
EAST KALIMANTAN l Projects & Development ( excluding Balikpapan & Samarinda ) ‎

^^
Tanah Grogot masih bagian dari Kaltim bukan? kenapa gk diposting di thread ini. Kecuali proyek2 di Tanah Grogot sudah mirip Balikpapan or Samarinda yg butuh banyak sub thread tuk tiap proyek besarnya bisalah memisahkan diri.


----------



## kalimantanku

^^ bro Urix

oke baik lah....

kita lihat saja nanti proyek2 apa aja yg akan ada di trit P&D Paser tsb ya...

ntar ane mau bikin juga ah thread P&D Kecamatan Batu Kajang...kalo gak salah akan ada proyek renovasi kantor camat, trus ada gedung 1 lantai utk ekstensi puskesmas, perluasan kantor lurah, perbaikan gorong2 di jalan arteri dll...kayak nya butuh thread khusus juga tuh....

IMO...

* becanda.com hehehehe...

oke bro Urix,, case closed ya...ane cuma ngasih masukan kok,,, termasuk komenan bang Rahul juga bersifat masukan kok..kalo emg anda gak terima, ya ga papa kok....

salam damai ya...

kecup basah


----------



## urix99

buat sudah,aku mah gak pernah peduli forumer sini mau ngapain aja,yg jelas aku punya hak untuk buat thread itu mah.


----------



## urix99

rahul medan said:


> klo menurut saya mah egois karena sudah ada thread ini:
> EAST KALIMANTAN l Projects & Development ( excluding Balikpapan & Samarinda ) ‎
> 
> ^^
> Tanah Grogot masih bagian dari Kaltim bukan? kenapa gk diposting di thread ini. Kecuali proyek2 di Tanah Grogot sudah mirip Balikpapan or Samarinda yg butuh banyak sub thread tuk tiap proyek besarnya bisalah memisahkan diri.


aduh bung itu bukan untuk tanah grogot saja,coba baca judulnya baik2, judulnya kabupaten paser.Egois katamu?


----------



## rahul medan

^^
Oh iya sorry.. ttp maxudnya dapat kan? 
sizter85 sudah mengcreate thread east kalimantan P&D kok, ttp anda create thread kab.paser, ya egois toh 


urix99 said:


> buat sudah,aku mah gak pernah peduli forumer sini mau ngapain aja,yg jelas aku punya hak untuk buat thread itu mah.


gk bisa asal create donk..
SSC ini ada rules of the game-nya
Klo kebanyakan thread yg double dan gk qualified kasihan para pembaca SSC. Pastinya mereka menjadi jenuh.


----------



## laba-laba

udah pass aja. gak usah di ladenin


----------



## kalimantanku

urix99 said:


> aduh bung itu bukan untuk tanah grogot saja,coba baca judulnya baik2, judulnya kabupaten paser.Egois katamu?


bro logika mu mana nih...coba deh pikirkan,,, si ibukota kabupaten nya aja alias tanah grogot aja sepi proyek kok, apalagi kecamatan2 di seluruh kabupaten Paser nya,,,,

bukan nya sombong ya, kota Sampit, kalteng aja yg jauh lbh ramai proyek urban nya gak punya trit kok...

pdhal disana lg di bangun mall, hotel dan office by Nirvana...dan akan ada 2 mall lagi yg akan dibangun,,,terus akan ada perluasan bandara, perluasan pelabuhan samudra di Bagendang, dll.. lha Kab, Paser mau bahas yg proyek apa nya?


----------



## kalimantanku

laba-laba said:


> udah pass aja. gak usah di ladenin


hehehe iya bang,,,,

kita serahkan aja deh ke dia,,,, di kasih masukan kok malah sewot sih dia nya...

ya udah bang, kita serahkan ke khalayak ramai aja....


----------



## urix99

rahul medan said:


> ^^
> Oh iya sorry.. ttp maxudnya dapat kan?
> sizter85 sudah mengcreate thread east kalimantan P&D kok, ttp anda create thread kab.paser, ya egois toh
> 
> 
> gk bisa asal create donk..
> SSC ini ada rules of the game-nya
> Klo kebanyakan thread yg double dan gk qualified kasihan para pembaca SSC. Pastinya mereka menjadi jenuh.


loh thread itu kan dah lama dibuatnya jauh sebelum aku join forum ini.
Proyek2 yg cuma hotel atau bangunan apa yg 12 lantai saja bisa dibuatkan thread khusus. Nah apalagi thread kabupaten yg eksistensi pasti lebih tinggi daripada sebuah gedung yg dibuatkan thread khususnya.
Lantas kenapa ada daerah yg tak bisa dibuatkan thread khusus ketika ada forumer daerah tersebut yg bisa memberikan updetan yg akurat


----------



## kalimantanku

urix99 said:


> loh thread itu kan dah lama dibuatnya jauh sebelum aku join forum ini.
> Proyek2 yg cuma hotel atau bangunan apa yg 12 lantai saja bisa dibuatkan thread khusus. Nah apalagi thread kabupaten yg eksistensi pasti lebih tinggi daripada sebuah gedung yg dibuatkan thread khususnya.
> Lantas kenapa ada daerah yg tak bisa dibuatkan thread khusus ketika ada forumer daerah tersebut yg bisa memberikan updetan yg akurat


oh my.......

ternyata anda masih belum paham ya ttg kenapa harus ada dedicated thread khusus hotel tertentu dan atau mall tertentu?

ini kan forum urban bro,,, skrg gw tanya ke elo, lbh asik mana membahas proyek hotel 12 lantai merk Novotel atau kah membahas proyek2 kabupaten spt jalan raya, jembatan antar kecamatan, kantor bupati dll?

atau lbh oke an mana antara bikin trit khusus untuk Best Western 14 lantai atau kah trit kabupaten yg proyek2 nya sepi dan biasa2 aja?


----------



## urix99

aku buat thread itu bukan untuk dibahas casciscus atau apalah.kalau ada yg mau komen silahkan,kalau gak ya gak rugi jg.thread itu aku buat untuk merangkum pembangunan2 kabupaten paser untuk bisa diliat dimasa masa akan datang.terutama untuk warga paser yg udah join forum ini.sudah jelas gak sih dari apa yg ku jabarkan tujuan aku buat thread itu? Heran deh yg protes ini,masih aja protes sampai saat ini. Kukira sudah gak protes lg,


----------



## thekonil

untuk lain kali jika akan membuat thread, mohon di diskusikan dulu. maaf, bukan bermaksud menggurui. tapi diskusi itu memang perlu untuk mencegah hal-hal spt ini terjadi.

untuk thread yg udah di buat, ya kita lihat dulu perkembangan thread itu. apakah hasilnya positif atau tidak. kalo positif ya dilanjutin, kalo tidak ya silahkan di merge ama thread induknya.

sekian. cheer up \/


----------



## eurico

Madinatul Iman said:


> Betapa Indahnya jk bisa saling menghargai di forum ssci ini
> Berikan nasihat dan masukan tanpa paksaan dan tekanan krn sejatinya kita pun pasti tdk menyukai di perlakukan spt itu IMO
> Sy tdk memihak siapapun cm menyampaikan opini
> :grouphug:


saya suka sekali komen2 cetar membahana dari bro madman seperti ini, selalu memberikan kesejukan di antara panasnya perdebatan kay:


----------



## PrinceArchibald

^^ SSC butuh banyak forumer bijak seperti beliau.


----------



## Madinatul Iman

Sejatinya tiada Insan yg sempurna 
Kita semua punya banyak salah dan sering keliru ,jk saja kekeliruan atau kesalahan 2 kita itu bs bersuara atau setidaknya beraroma niscaya kita tdk akan tergoda untuk sekadar mencela dan mencari kesalahan seseorg , tp justru kita akan tersibukkan untuk berusaha menutup2 dan menyamrkan segenap kekurangan dan kekeliruan kita masing2 :cheers:
Tiada Insan yg suka di lecehkan apalagi di permalukan depan khalayak begitupun dgn kita adanya, mencoba untuk mengerti dan memahami adalah lebih baik 
Sejatinya nasihat yg baik adalah yg di sampaikan secara langsung 
Perbedaan pendapat itu sangat manusiawi dan lumrah tp bagaimana sikap terbaik kita dlm merespon dan menyikapi segala perbedaan itu adalah kuncinya
Balasan setiap kebaikan adalah kebaikan serupa bahkan lebih 
Dan balaslah sesuatu yg kurang baik dgn segala kebaikan yg kita punya krn itu lebih mulia
Mari jalin keakraban dan persahabatan sesama forumers SSCI :grouphug: 
*cuma share opini sy pribadi dan tdk bermaksud menyudutkan siapapun di forum ini


----------



## tjokro_ragazzo

berasa jum'atan ya.......


----------



## Ocean One

Bang Mods, ada yang nyari kesempatan terus neh minta info buat apply proposal di tiap proyek, dia pikir SSCI neh wadah buat nyari lowongan kerja or bisnis apa. Dah nyoba di beberapa thread soalnya. :bash: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Neh salah satu threadnya >> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=102084322&postcount=771

Neh Forumernya >> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1058755


----------



## mtsbjm1

PrinceArchibald said:


> ^^ SSC butuh banyak forumer bijak seperti beliau.


Setuju 100% mas, forum ttg urbanitas perlu orang" yang bermaksud damai tidak ngerusuh seperti om MI ataupun mas Shag (?)

:cheers2:


----------



## invalidface

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=102052536&postcount=1381

personal insult


----------



## endar

^^ mg: dalem banget
tapi salut banget sama om fajarmuhasan, keren banget, tetap calm dan lanjut pembahasan seperti biasa, hal seperti ini kayanya harus kita tiru nih, biar diskusi tetap berjalan dengan baik dan enak *belajar dari om fajarmuhasan*. salut om fajarmuhasan, keren kay:


----------



## laba-laba

invalidface said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=102052536&postcount=1381
> 
> personal insult


jangan manja,

lanjut aja berdiskusi, hingga dia tidak bisa lagi membela diri.

Jangan dikit2 lapor dimari.


----------



## invalidface

^^
hanya melaporkan. ditindaklanjutkan atau tidak itu hak momod.
tapi komennya sedikit merusak diskusi.
kalo pun ga ditindaklanjutin oleh momod, yaudah ignore list aja orangnya.

note : bukan aye yang di insult.


----------



## David-80

^^ sudah saya tindak yang bersangkutan, thanks laporan nya


Cheers


----------



## IlhamBXT

Mr Moderator ada Double Thread :cheers:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1611731

Merger ke sini saja mod 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=853564

Terima Kasih


----------



## ssphila

Mods , ada (too) sexy-back (and front) 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=59746767&postcount=34


----------



## ananto hermawan

Just reminded bagi kawan-kawan SSCI dalam meng-upload berita. Karena masih ada kawan-kawan yg belum paham/ mengerti dalam mem-posting berita:


From Jan:

*articles*
This is a general notice to remind all that quoting long and full articles from external sources is not the proper way to start a discussion or to use as an argument. The reasonable way to qualify as both 'fair use' and 'readable' when quoting outside news sources is to:

1. name and link the source

2. quote a maximum of about 100 words

Your news quote should look something like this:

source: Lorem Ipsum


> Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetuer adipiscing elit. Aliquam elit lorem, sodales vitae, scelerisque in, commodo eget, tortor. Mauris ut enim. Nam aliquam, enim at fermentum porta, dui odio nonummy dui, suscipit ultricies nulla urna in nisi. Nunc id magna ut erat condimentum placerat. Phasellus sem. Morbi bibendum, dolor nec pellentesque cursus, tortor turpis porttitor ante, vel nonummy dui ante eleifend sapien. Sed porta ultrices neque. Vivamus tortor diam, accumsan vel, lobortis vitae, euismod euismod, quam. Sed varius. Etiam arcu. Maecenas nisl orci, euismod at, vulputate id, lacinia non, diam. Maecenas sed quam a massa lacinia posuere. Integer a leo.


More: http://www.lipsum.com/feed/html


Matur Suwun, Terima Kasih, sukses buat semuanya.


----------



## netsurfe

ananto hermawan said:


> From Jan:
> *articles*
> This is a general notice to remind all that quoting long and full articles from external sources is not the proper way *to start a discussion or to use as an argument*.
> [...]


Dan point nya adalah, untuk mulai diskusi atau berargumen. Tapi banyak yang hobi copy paste berita doank. Sama sekali gak ada diskusinya. Ntah pada kejar postingan atau kenapa, ga jelas juga.


----------



## rahul medan

netsurfe said:


> Dan point nya adalah, untuk mulai diskusi atau berargumen. Tapi banyak yang hobi copy paste berita doank. Sama sekali gak ada diskusinya. Ntah pada kejar postingan atau kenapa, ga jelas juga.


Mungkin saya salah seorang forumer yg sering copaste berita tanpa diskusi khususnya ke thread ttt yg jarang bisa diupdate pics perkembangannya sperti thread Kuala Namu.
Tujuan saya untuk sharing informasi agar tercipta diskusi sehingga threadnya tidak jalan di tempat. Hal ini saya lakukan hanya buat thread2 yg berasal dr daerah saya saja. Klo kejar postingan sedikitpun tak terlintas di benak saya. lagian gk ada untungnya juga. Postinganku mengalir apa adanya, malah saya kaget klo liat jumlah postingan saya


----------



## IlhamBXT

netsurfe said:


> Dan point nya adalah, untuk mulai diskusi atau berargumen. Tapi banyak yang hobi copy paste berita doank. Sama sekali gak ada diskusinya. Ntah pada kejar postingan atau kenapa, ga jelas juga.


Bukan kejar postingan bang  hanya memberikan bahan untuk memulai diskusi (tapi tetep saja belum jalan diskusinya :lol: )
Toh juga yang saya posting gak memperhatikan Jumlah postingan mengalir seperti air gitu bang :cheers:


----------



## paradyto

Dear *David* and *Blue*,

Mohon thread ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1612418 dihapus atau merge saja ke http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=609895&page=30

terima kasih banyak,

Guys, terkadang berfikir positif itu lebih baik dalam menyikapi postingan dalam sebuah thread, kalau negatif melulu, kapan Kita bisa mencintai Forum SSCI tercinta ini. Effek positifnya, terkadang teguran atau himbauan atau sapaan yang tertuang dalam posting, menjadi alat komunikasi yang lebih enak dibaca, asal sesuai dengan aturannya... so *take it or leave it*, Gw setuju bangetkay: terus konsisten buat SSCIers! Semangat!!!

thanx *ananto hermawan*kay:

cheers


----------



## yudibali2008

SSCI jangan dijadikan dan di plot sebagai salah satu "*pekerjaan*" tetap aja, toh kita juga mempunyai kehidupan dan pekerjaan nyata di luar dunia SSCI ini, itu inti nya, ini hanya sebuah forum, dimana informasi dan komunikasi bisa didapat secara cepat, interaksi antara forumer satu dengan yg lainnya tentu terjadi setiap saat, terlepas yg sependapat dan kontradiktif.

Jika seluruh forumer menyadari bahwa pernyataan yg mereka keluarkan akan menimbulkan pro dan kontra, berpulang kepada individu masing2 saja, niat semula mau spt apa di forum ini.

just saying.......bagaimanapun, Forum SSC Indonesia ini masih menjadi forum favorit buat saya dikala memulai aktifitas setiap hari, that's real deal! :cheers:


----------



## ananto hermawan

Dalam memposting berita, pastinya harus disertakan link, di beri


> ...


, tidak harus semuanya di copas (intisari/ 3-4 paragraf saja). Itu sesuai rule yang saya baca di SSCI ini dalam memposting berita.

Seperti halnya pada saat kita belajar di sekolah maupun waktu kuliah, pasti mengerti dan paham dalam mengcopy suatu berita, entah di media cetak maupun media elektronik. Itu penting. Di situlah, di forum hebat ini, kita juga harus _"credited"_ suatu media.

Forum SSCI merupakan forum yang bagus, maju, dan hebat.

Terima kasih, maaf sebelumnya kalau ada yang salah dari saya.


----------



## Wicak_15

Bang mod, ada beberapa thread yg harus dibenahi

1. *Padang|Internasional Port| Extension and Development of Emma Haven 544 Ha* 

Titlenya dirapihkan menjadi 

*PADANG | Teluk Bayur Port Expansion Project - 544 Hectares* 

2. Thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1613109 sebaiknya dipindahkan saja ke bagian *Politics, Economics, Tourism and Business* karena nih thread soalnya membahas tentang Geothermal. Kurang pas bila ditaruh di *General Construction and Development*. Dan judulnya mohon dirapihkan menjadi: 
*[INDONESIA] | Geothermal Energy Development - News & Development* 


Thanks:cheers:


----------



## netsurfe

rahul medan said:


> Mungkin saya salah seorang forumer yg sering copaste berita tanpa diskusi khususnya ke thread ttt yg jarang bisa diupdate pics perkembangannya sperti thread Kuala Namu.
> Tujuan saya untuk sharing informasi agar tercipta diskusi sehingga threadnya tidak jalan di tempat. Hal ini saya lakukan hanya buat thread2 yg berasal dr daerah saya saja. Klo kejar postingan sedikitpun tak terlintas di benak saya. lagian gk ada untungnya juga. Postinganku mengalir apa adanya, malah saya kaget klo liat jumlah postingan saya


Bang *rahul*, gw gak maksud bang *rahul*, tapi secara general. Dan juga gw bukan anti semua posting berita/update. Cuman belakangan tambah sering orang post berita, walaupun berita tersebut gak terlalu penting, atau bahkan udah basi. Dulunya gw baca SSCI buat sumber informasi, karna berita yang diposting dan diskusi yang berjalan rata2 sangat informativ. Sekarang kalo baca thread2, lebih banyak abisin waktu untuk seleksi mana yang informativ, mana yang (gw ulang lagi istilah ini) *no value added*.




IlhamBXT said:


> Bukan kejar postingan bang  hanya memberikan bahan untuk memulai diskusi (tapi tetep saja belum jalan diskusinya :lol: )
> Toh juga yang saya posting gak memperhatikan Jumlah postingan mengalir seperti air gitu bang :cheers:


Terus terang, anda termasuk salah satu yang gw rasa banyak posting berita/info gak perlu. Anda mau memberikan bahas untuk memulai diskusi? Mungkin bisa coba untuk lebih selektiv sebelum posting berita (contoh schedule Citilink, buat apa diposting setiap ada update? Apa yang mau didiskusikan?). Bisa juga dengan anda yang memulai topik diskusi. Kalau sekedar post berita trus harap orang laen yang diskusi, sama aja bohong. Gw malah ga yakin anda udah baca berita/artikel duluan sebelum diposting.


----------



## r e i z a

^^
Menurut saya jika ada thread yang sedang nggak ada diskusi (sepi) biarkan apa adanya, karena memang belum ada kabar yang perlu diberitakan. Lebih baik nggak ada diskusi daripada memaksakan memunculkan sebuah diskusi padahal nggak perlu didiskusikan. Mengurangi nilai informatif thread tersebut. 

SSCI ini jangan dibuat serius. Buat have fun aja tapi tetap taat aturan.


----------



## TFM1

^^ setuju sama yg diatas saya ini...


----------



## laba-laba

r e i z a said:


> ^^
> Menurut saya jika ada thread yang sedang nggak ada diskusi (sepi) biarkan apa adanya, karena memang belum ada kabar yang perlu diberitakan. Lebih baik nggak ada diskusi daripada memaksakan memunculkan sebuah diskusi padahal nggak perlu didiskusikan. Mengurangi nilai informatif thread tersebut.
> 
> SSCI ini jangan dibuat serius. Buat have fun aja tapi tetap taat aturan.


ada perbedaan antara 'serius" dengan "peduli".


----------



## IlhamBXT

netsurfe said:


> Terus terang, anda termasuk salah satu yang gw rasa banyak posting berita/info gak perlu. Anda mau memberikan bahas untuk memulai diskusi? Mungkin bisa coba untuk lebih selektiv sebelum posting berita (contoh schedule Citilink, buat apa diposting setiap ada update? Apa yang mau didiskusikan?). Bisa juga dengan anda yang memulai topik diskusi. Kalau sekedar post berita trus harap orang laen yang diskusi, sama aja bohong. Gw malah ga yakin anda udah baca berita/artikel duluan sebelum diposting.


kay:
Oke bang sudah kujadikan bahan koreksi ^^
Orang berforum butuh belajar juga kan bang tidak serta merta langsung bisa ?
Owh iya bang soal Posting berita saya punya kebiasaan kok sebelum posting berita itu minimal saya baca 2x untuk mencari letak ketidak benaran berita tersebut ^^ Coba om baca lagi kebiasaan posting berita saya jarang dari media yang abal abal kan :cheers:


----------



## urix99

threadx dah 1rb postingan dear moderator
www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=269491

2ndnya udah aku coba create hehe


----------



## laba-laba

jualan


----------



## IlhamBXT

Mr moderator mohon bantuannya ya :cheers:
thread ini :
ID|Batik Airlines

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1612400

dirubah menjadi ID|Batik Air|Member of Lion Air Group

Terima kasih:cheers:


----------



## Efriansyah Ramadhan

netsurfe said:


> Dan point nya adalah, untuk mulai diskusi atau berargumen. Tapi banyak yang hobi copy paste berita doank. Sama sekali gak ada diskusinya. Ntah pada kejar postingan atau kenapa, ga jelas juga.





ananto hermawan said:


> Dalam memposting berita, pastinya harus disertakan link, di beri , tidak harus semuanya di copas (intisari/ 3-4 paragraf saja). Itu sesuai rule yang saya baca di SSCI ini dalam memposting berita.
> 
> Seperti halnya pada saat kita belajar di sekolah maupun waktu kuliah, pasti mengerti dan paham dalam mengcopy suatu berita, entah di media cetak maupun media elektronik. Itu penting. Di situlah, di forum hebat ini, kita juga harus _"credited"_ suatu media.





ananto hermawan said:


> Just reminded bagi kawan-kawan SSCI dalam meng-upload berita. Karena masih ada kawan-kawan yg belum paham/ mengerti dalam mem-posting berita:
> 
> 
> From Jan:
> 
> *articles*
> This is a general notice to remind all that quoting long and full articles from external sources is not the proper way to start a discussion or to use as an argument. The reasonable way to qualify as both 'fair use' and 'readable' when quoting outside news sources is to:
> 
> 1. name and link the source
> 
> 2. quote a maximum of about 100 words
> 
> Your news quote should look something like this:
> 
> source: Lorem Ipsum
> 
> 
> More: http://www.lipsum.com/feed/html
> 
> 
> Matur Suwun, Terima Kasih, sukses buat semuanya.




Alhamdulillah, udah jarang posting berita beberapa bulan belakangan, saya juga sering ngelanggar peraturan pas posting berita, makasih ya yang udah mengingatkan saya


----------



## invalidface

mod, bagaimana kalo dibuat thread khusus pilkada ?
kemarin ada bandung sekarang ada padang


----------



## Namewee

^^ Kan udah ada threadnya?

*Talk about the elections (PEMILUKADA)*


----------



## Dazon

mod request:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1461770&page=446 = :lock: for several day


----------



## endar

^^ wah sudah keduluan

iya mod, tolong banget ditindak mod kay:


----------



## 1lh4m5

^^asik asik rame tuh  :jk:


----------



## yudibali2008

endar said:


> ^^ wah sudah keduluan
> 
> iya mod, tolong banget ditindak mod kay:



termasuk anda juga bro , soalnya yg oot juga kita2 semua disitu, walau dikasih wejangan juga masih nggak mempan.....

trit itu jadi ajang nggak jelas, lebih baik di istirahatkan aja dulu alias di "LOCK"

silakan mod di lock aja.....mungkin dgn di lock trit nya, suasana jadi adem, dan forumer nya semua bisa ada waktu utk introspeksi diri masing2


----------



## bozenBDJ

Thread JT yang baru sudah dibuat  : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1614077


----------



## endar

yudibali2008 said:


> termasuk anda juga bro , soalnya yg oot juga kita2 semua disitu, walau dikasih wejangan juga masih nggak mempan.....
> 
> trit itu jadi ajang nggak jelas, lebih baik di istirahatkan aja dulu alias di "LOCK"
> 
> silakan mod di lock aja.....mungkin dgn di lock trit nya, suasana jadi adem, dan forumer nya semua bisa ada waktu utk introspeksi diri masing2


:lol: bang yudi juga ya, kena warn nih kita bang :lol:


betul lebih baik di lock untuk beberapa saat saja


yang ini takut ga keliatan mod



bozenBDJ said:


> Thread JT yang baru sudah dibuat  : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1614077


----------



## David-80

Saya rasa tidak perlu di tutup, hanya butuh kedewasaan forumer saja menyikapi setiap postingan, untuk yang trolling saya sudah ada beberapa nama yang akan kami tindak di thread itu. 

*AhmadYR* saya beri brig karena dengan sengaja memancing lagi perdebatan city vs city, kemudian *cyberprince* saya beri infraction, karena terpancing dengan city vs city

*karangmunting* saya ban karena ID itu dibuat untuk digunakan oleh kedua user yang sudah kami banned sebelum nya, balikpapan dan senokio. pertanyaan saya, apakah sdr Chaztumbelaka mengetahui tentang pembuatan ID ini? karena log kami menangkap karangmunting dan chaztumbelaka shared the same computer. kami tunggu jawaban nya. 



Cheers


----------



## Madinatul Iman

Wah! Finally mas moderator mengambil keputusan yg bijak 
Semoga saja bs jadi bahan pembelajaran bersama2 semua forumers SSCI demi kemajuan Indonesia secara umum 
:cheers:


----------



## Madinatul Iman

IMO 
Trit "kawasan kumuh" tsb sdh bagus dan ide yg kreatif 
Balik lagi ke statement om momod di butuhkan kedewasaan para forumer ssci dlm menyikapinya 
Trit tsb justru bs jadi bahan koreksi demi menjadi lebih baik lagi , tentunya jk di aplikasikan dgn baik dan benar :cheers:


----------



## endar

Namewee said:


> Gw sangat tidak setuju thread itu dilock. Biasa aja kali ngepost kawasan kumuh.
> 
> Padahal tujuan TSnya baik untuk membikin judul threadnya menjadi "Kawasan kumuh dikotamu". Biar tidak muncul perbuatan saling menjelekan antar kota sehingga hanya boleh ngepost kawasan kumuh dikotanya masing2.
> 
> Saya justru heran dengan beberapa orang yang sewot dithread tersebut seolah-olah merasa terzholimi.



you already said that one



Namewee said:


> Haruskah *Mehome* pindah dari kota dimana dia berdomisili sekarang biar gak ada lagi orang2 yang merasa terzholimi hanya karena ngepost kawasan kumuh? :horse::horse:


^^ harus ya bilang disemua trit :lol:, dan tolong baca awal mula kesalahpahaman ini sebelum mengatakan yang sewot atau seolah2 terzholimi. pengen ikut rame2 tapi telat ikutan, jadi aja kaya pahlawan kesiangan :tongue2:

saya juga ga setuju trit itu dilock, bagusnya dibenahi saja penyampaiannya supaya terdengar baik dan nyaman saat di baca

sekedar informasi pembuatan trit ini sendiri diobrolin di trit skyline ini link nya

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=98502228&highlight=#post98502228




gini, biar coba saya clearkan awal mula masalahnya

awalnya ada diskusi rame di TOP 10 skyline yang kebetulan disela2 diskusinya membahas jatinangor.
kemudian beliau *saya gunakan beliau karena ada yang protes saat saya menggunakan cici, mba, sist itu ternyata dianggap merendahkan dan SARA.

disela2 diskusi ada yang bilang seperti ini *di TOP 10*



Mehome said:


> Btw, sore ini saya mau ke Subang lewat cadas pangeran, saya fotoin deh "skyline" Jatinangor. Trus foto-foto sisanya saya masukin di thread tempat-tempat kumuh di kotamu


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=102323413


setelah beberapa lama, trit sudah "tenang" tiba2 beliau posting seperti ini



Mehome said:


> Duh cynt... Jatinangor lagi ujan nih, jadi tambah kumuh niih kalo difoto
> 
> Rempong dekh.. Foto menyusul ya


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=102325053&postcount=8885
^^ sekali lagi saya beri tahu ini di thread top 10

postingan yang menawarkan kita untuk membahas Jatinangor pada trit kumuh

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=102333267&postcount=8962
^^ sebelumnya foto2 nya bahkan di post di thread tersebut sebelum di edit

*_______________________________________________________________________*

tergelitik dengan umpan beliau yang juga memberikan link bagi kita2 untuk membahas jatinangor di trit kumuh, saya dan beberapa forumer berkunjung dan melihat isi trit tersebut. terlihat beliau "menyepet" pendapat saya yang mengatakan jatinangor sebagian besar daerahnya sudah dibeton dan disement rumah2nya *maksud saya jarang yang full dari kayu, kardus dan lain2nya*. dan yang disayangkan postingannya menggunakan bahasa yang "kejam" sangat berbeda dengan postingan beliau pada komen dan diskusi tentang daerah kumuh pada postingan lainnya.

ini dia postingan pertama



Mehome said:


> Tadi via mobile, saya sempet baca-baca sih kalau katanya di Jatinangor rumah-rumah yg di dalam gang pada di-beton, bagus-bagus dan ga ada yg kumuh.. Terus kebetulan tadi sempet mampir di Jatinangor Town Square, dan makan bakso yg ada disebrangnya, eh ternyata ada gang kecil disebelahnya, iseng-iseng saya coba masuk.. Dan lalu..... hno:
> 
> ^^ Padahal ini gang di jalan paling PREMIUM di Jatinangor loh, tanah disini paling mahal se-Sumedang raya tapi yg kayak ginian ga dianggap kumuh?? :nuts:
> 
> Itu suasana di dalam gang, bagaimana suasana di jalan UTAMA?
> ^^ :bash:
> 
> Sistem drainase ga ada, jorok, ga ada jalur pedestrian, tumpukan kayu-kayu rongsok yg membentuk bangunan buat manusia dan ini berada di jalan utama kota? Kemana pemkab Sumedang? Ini sudah darurat kumuhnya utk ukuran yg APBDnya cukup besar.


selanjutnya baca disini

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1572657&page=12

^^ disana tidak ada pembahasan yang "aneh2" cuma saling mengemukakan pendapat, dan yang jelas ada perbedaan standar kumuhnya antara saya dan beliau. baca saja share kita disana. fine2 saja kok, bahkan banyak yang join dan juga ikutan share.
:yes:



salah satu flaming post adalah ini



Mehome said:


> *Mentang-mentang seluruh Jawa "katanya" sekumuh itu, tetap tidak bisa jadi excuse*
> 
> *Tetapi menurut saya, ga seluruh Jawa koq sekumuh Jatinangor*
> 
> Apa yang saya liat di Jatinangor itu kumuh dalam artian benar-benar kumuh
> 
> Ia menjadi kumuh bukan karena padat dan ga teratur
> 
> Tetapi karena sampah dimana2, drainase yg rusak, jalanan yang kotor
> 
> Dan kualitas bangunan-bangunan yang banyak terbuat dari kayu triplek etc.
> 
> Ga semua kota kecil di Jawa seperti itu
> 
> *Saya selama ini selalu punya penilaian, semakin ke timur Jawa semakin rapi dan bersih*



sisanya baca disini, darisana ada diskusi baru *babak baru*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1572657&page=13


entah mengapa saat saya memberikan pandangan, tiba2 ybs posting seperti ini



Mehome said:


> Jd klo saya pake kamera super canggih, lalu tiba-tiba tumpukan sampah itu berubah?
> 
> Jadi tumpukan emas? :nuts:
> 
> Tiba2 rongsokan kayu dan triplek yang disusun jd rumah itu berubah jadi istana?
> 
> Kalo anda merasa di jalan utama kabupaten anda banyak sampah menggunung
> 
> Silakan di-post disini
> 
> Kalau anda liat ke pages belakang, sudah banyak foto-foto kumuh dr kota2 luar Jawa
> 
> Kumuh ya kumuh aja, jangan dibiasakan meskipun dah terbiasa
> 
> Pemerintah harus benar-benar menjadikan ini PR yang besar!






Mehome said:


> @om Endar : lalu anda mau apa?
> 
> Silakan laporkan ke tim moderator kalo anda merasa thread ini salah
> 
> Yang saya lihat cuman ego kedaerahan anda yang tersentil


^^ saya tanya baik2 ego kedaerahan apa? dan lain2nya tapi tidak dijawab




*_____________________________________________________________*
saat ada forumer yang meminta beliau untuk ikut aktif *hanya meminta* di trit2 lainnya *non kumuh* tentang jatinangor dan subang, beliau menjawab



Mehome said:


> Usul anda juga sudah saya baca
> 
> *Tapi saya cuman manusia biasa yang punya ketertarikan terbatas
> 
> Saya tidak mau melakukan sesuatu yang tidak berasal dari kemauan saya*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> P.S. : klo merasa tganggu dgn thread ini, ya ga usah dibuka. Msh banyak thread laen koq



^^ dari postingan ini terlihat beliau tertarik dengan kekumuhan pada suatu tempat
:yes:


*_______________________________________________________*

pada pembahasan terakhir ini, pembahasan semakin "melenceng" dari yang asalnya membahasa kota, jadi "daerah" dengan tentunya membanding2kan daerah, tentu hal ini akan memicu "perang baru"

ini yang sebenarnya saya takutkan, taku2nya trit itu nanti jadi ajang perbandingan tanpa ada solusi, contoh nya disini

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=102562933&postcount=343



Mehome said:


> Wow keren! Jumlah views thread ini sudah 13.000an! Dalam sehari ada 1000 views! Ini membuktikan siapapun di forum ini sangat suka sekali melihat KUALITAS PERADABAN PERKOTAAN di Indonesia :banana:
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> Ini pernyataan asbun. Kota-kota langganan Adipura seperti Surabaya, Pekanbaru, Palembang dan Batam juga banyak banget pendatangnya. Di Batam bahkan hampir 80% penduduknya mungkin pendatang semua.
> 
> Setuju atau tidak, kita harus akui peran pemda sangat besar sekali di dalam terciptanya kawasan kumuh di kota. Kalau pemdanya korup dan lemah, ya masyarakat hidup dgn hukum rimba dong. Tapi kalau pemda nya bekerja dan aturan diterapkan dgn baik dan benar, maka tentunya kehidupan perkotaan yg nyaman dan manusiawi bisa tercipta.
> 
> Contohnya ya Jatinangor, kecamatan sekecil ini saja pemdanya gagal membawakan kehidupan yg bersih dan nyaman di dalam kehidupan masyarakatnya. Saya check di internet ternyata terakhir kali kabupaten Sumedang meraih Adipura yaitu pada tahun 1984.
> 
> Nah siapa yg membuat kumuh Jatinangor? Ternyata malah penduduk setempat. Rumah-rumah kumuh warga berdampingan dengan kos-kosan mewah milik para mahasiswa pendatang. Harusnya ada peran pemda disini, misalnya dari yg sederhana saja memasang plang "dilarang mebuang sampah disepanjang jalan ini" atau sejenisnya. Ini malah tidak ada hno:
> 
> ------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Btw, setelah google, ini daftar peraih Adipura dalam 3 tahun terakhir. Ternyata pernyataan saya sebelumnya didukung oleh data dari Kementrian Lingkungan Hidup. Bahwa semakin ke Timur pulau Jawa, kehidupan di perkotaannya lebih bersih dan rapi :cheers:
> 
> *Daftar Jumlah Raihan Piala Adipura di Pulau Jawa 2012:*
> 
> Banten : 1
> Jawa Barat : 7
> Jawa Tengah : 16
> Jawa Timur : 35
> 
> *Daftar Jumlah Raihan Piala Adipura di Pulau Jawa 2011:*
> 
> Banten : 0
> Jawa Barat : 0
> Jawa Tengah : 8
> Jawa Timur : 14
> 
> *Daftar Jumlah Raihan Piala Adipura di Pulau Jawa 2010:*
> 
> Banten : 1
> Jawa Barat : 10
> Jawa Tengah : 17
> Jawa Timur : 28​


^^ ga tahu apa maksudnya tapi kok tiba2 memasukan data itu :no:
sudah terlihat juga "kemana maksudnya"
dan ternyata benar



Mehome said:


> ^^ Ya itu pendapat anda. Yang penting ini adalah thread tentang *kumuh dan kumuh*.
> 
> 
> 
> *Jumlah kabupaten dan kota di Sumatra Selatan dan di Sulawesi Selatan jauh lebih sedikit daripada di Jawa Barat, tetapi meraih Adipura lebih banyak daripada Jawa Barat*.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=102563323&postcount=346


selanjutnya bisa dibaca disini

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1572657&page=18



*__________________________________________________________________________________*


intinya adalah ada beberapa pandangan yang berbeda tentang kekumuhan, dan itu ditanggapi wajar oleh semua forumer termasuk TS, dan sudah fine serta baik2 saja.
hanya ada beberapa postingan yang "memojokan" daerah tertentu, baik dari dikeluarkannya data yang entah apa maksudnya, dikeluarkannya statement yang bisa memicu "perdebatan baru" dengan dikatakannya "semakin ketimur..............", kemudian dibandingkannya suatu daerah dengan daerah lainnya.

secara pribadi saya tidak ingin trit tersebut di lock, tapi mungkin penyampaiannya yang harus lebih beretika, jangan hanya "curhat" tapi memberikan masukan2 berharganya ditambah harus lebih optimal dan adil ketika share disana, jangan sampai karena ketidaksukaannya terhadap sesuatu menjadikannya "gelap" dan berbuat hal yang mungkin akan menyakiti orang lain :yes:. 

awal mula masalah ini adalah *PANCINGAN* di tread TOP 10, saya yakin kalo di trit itu tidak dipancing, tidak akan ada kesalah pahaman seperti ini.

sekian, mohon maaf apabila ada salah2 kata, saya hanya ingin menjelaskan kronologinya saja. karena seperti yang disebutkan mas MIAN, terdapat postingan yang memungkinkan terjadinya daerah vs daerah, kami tidak ingin hal itu terjadi, sebelum terlambat mungkin bisa dihindarkan perbandingan daerah pada trit itu.


----------



## Namewee

^^ Bukannya Mehome kasih data tersebut juga alasannya jelas? Karena ada komentar forumer yang menyalahkan pendatang. Sehingga dikasihlah sedikit perbandingan. Justru Mehome mengasih solusi dan membukakan mata orang2 yang menuduh pendatang secara membabi buta

Kayaknya *Mehome* memang harus pindah :lol:


----------



## atmada

*Lombok* dimana ya? topiknya pas sekali ini.


----------



## endar

Namewee said:


> ^^ Bukannya Mehome kasih data tersebut juga alasannya jelas? Karena ada komentar forumer yang menyalahkan pendatang. Sehingga dikasihlah sedikit perbandingan. Justru Mehome mengasih solusi dan membukakan mata orang2 yang menuduh pendatang secara membabi buta
> 
> Kayaknya *Mehome* memang harus pindah :lol:


tidak ada yang membicarakan daerah lain sebelumnya *dalam arti perbandingan* , tidak ada yang membahas adipura sebelumnya
:yes:

coba deh baca dari sini sampai page berikutnya


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1572657&page=17


yang saya lihat ada beberapa forumer yang giat membicarakan "hargai pendapat orang lain" tapi dalam kasus ini justru "memaksakan" pendapatnya dan mementahkan pendapat orang lain 
kay:


----------



## Mehome

@ Endar : Apa yang anda sampaikan sama sekali tidak adil

Saya sama sekali tidak "tiba-tiba" membahas tentang Jatinangor di thread top 10 skyline.

Perlu saya tekankan bahwa sebelumnya ada seorang forumer yang membawa Jatinangor kedalam diskusi. Karena saya merasa sangat familiar dgn kecamatan itu, kemudian saya ikut gabung dan turut menyampaikan kegelian saya karena ada nuansa ingin membandingkannya dgn sebuah ibukota provinsi.

Diskusi mengalir menyenangkan karena masih banyak forumer yg menanggapinya dgn kepala dingin dan saya pun larut dgn diskusi itu. Ketika saya menuliskan komentar ini :



> Duh cynt... Jatinangor lagi ujan nih, jadi tambah kumuh niih kalo difoto
> 
> Rempong dekh.. Foto menyusul ya


Saya pikir siapapun bisa melihat bahwa saya hanya bercanda, lihat saja komentar-komentar sebelum itu juga banyak yg pake cyint cyint idih idih dan sejenisnya. 

Anda juga bersikap tidak adil dengan hanya memajang komentar-komentar saya yg ini :



> Mentang-mentang seluruh Jawa "katanya" sekumuh itu, tetap tidak bisa jadi excuse





> Jd klo saya pake kamera super canggih, lalu tiba-tiba tumpukan sampah itu berubah?
> 
> Jadi tumpukan emas?





> @om Endar : lalu anda mau apa?
> 
> Silakan laporkan ke tim moderator kalo anda merasa thread ini salah


^^ Mengapa anda bersikap sejahat itu? Mengapa anda juga tidak tampilkan apa saja komentar yang anda tujukan kepada saya? Tentu saya tidak akan menuliskan kata-kata sepedas itu tanpa alasan. 

Saya memasukkan pembahasan Adipura karena itu sangat relevan sekali dgn diskusi di thread itu. 

Bagaimanapun, saya akan menunggu kebijaksanaan dari om momods. Saya berharap thread itu di-sticky dan om momods juga turun tangan memberikan warning kepada siapapun yg dirasa menganggu kelancaran diskusi di thread tersebut.

Cheers


----------



## laba-laba

intinya apa sekarang ?


----------



## Madinatul Iman

Bersikaplah sedewasa dan sebijak mungkin dlm menyikapi setiap perbedaan cmiiw
Klo debat trus kapan diskusinya !? 
:cheers: 
Sejatinya semua kota dan kab di indo tak satupun yg bebas dari kawasan kumuh, hanya saja blm terekspose saja di trit bagus buatan Mehome ini IMO


----------



## endar

^^ intinya adalah jangan MEMANCING di SSCI ini 


@mehome
kay:
saya baru tahu anda tinggal di Sumedang, well kalo bisa share di trit sumedang-subang juga ya.
so sorry kalo ada salah2 kata ya, saya hanya ingin memberikan penjelasan awal kenapa ada salah paham itu yang berasal dari trit top 10. saya tidak mau forumer disini membaca setengah2 sehingga "menyalahkan" beberapa forumer yang memang anda pancing kesana sebelumnya :yes:

jadi apakah "pancingan" dan "postingan" yang saya quote dari TOP 10 kesini akan anda benarkan. :naughty: saya rasa hal itu salah karena sudah memancing "drama baru" di SSCI ini. :yes:


----------



## ahmadYR

del


----------



## Mehome

@Endar : Saya benci drama, dan dari awal saya tidak mencoba untuk menciptakan drama. Kalau anda perhatikan, anda dan kelompok andalah yg datang ke thread saya dan sibuk membicarakan hal-hal yg sama sekali ga substansial, seperti yg telah diutarakan salah satu forumer disana.

Seperti yg saya jelaskan di thread itu, ada puluhan thread di SSC internasional yang membahas ttg daerah kumuh. Apakah anda tahu bahwa perilaku anda dan kelompok anda membuat saya tergelitik untuk mem-post foto-foto kumuh se-Jawa Barat dimana-mana? 

Itu tidak berat saya lakukan karena saya memang sering bepergian kesana-sini di area Jawa Barat. Dan saya juga merasa bahasa Inggris saya tidak terlalu jelek. Saya harap anda paham maksud saya.

Cheers


----------



## endar

Mehome said:


> @Endar : Saya benci drama, dan dari awal saya tidak mencoba untuk menciptakan drama. Kalau anda perhatikan, anda dan kelompok andalah yg datang ke thread saya dan sibuk membicarakan hal-hal yg sama sekali ga substansial, seperti yg telah diutarakan salah satu forumer disana.
> 
> Seperti yg saya jelaskan di thread itu, ada puluhan thread di SSC internasional yang membahas ttg daerah kumuh.* Apakah anda tahu bahwa perilaku anda dan kelompok anda membuat saya tergelitik untuk mem-post foto-foto kumuh se-Jawa Barat dimana-mana? *
> 
> Itu tidak berat saya lakukan karena saya memang sering bepergian kesana-sini di area Jawa Barat. Dan saya juga merasa bahasa Inggris saya tidak terlalu jelek. Saya harap anda paham maksud saya.
> 
> Cheers


kay: sama2 saling mengingakan ya. saya kira thread tersebut bisa kita gunakan untuk share dan bertukar fikiran, ternyata tidak ya. sudah harga mati ternyata, thank you so much. seperti yang yang bilang beberapa kali, trit tersebut bagus, selama digunakan untuk kebaikan, bukan untuk "menjatuhkan suatu daerah tertentu" ternyata motifnya juga seperti itu :no:


dan saya rasa hukuman bagi yang flaming atau memancing city vs city atau daerah vs daerah sudah jelas disini, momod mungkin yang bisa menentukan :yes:



MOTIF didapat
:yes:



> * Apakah anda tahu bahwa perilaku anda dan kelompok anda membuat saya tergelitik untuk mem-post foto-foto kumuh se-Jawa Barat dimana-mana? *


saya tahu kok motif awal anda foto2 jatinangor di top 10 dan di trit kumuh, dan syukurlah anda berani mengungkapkannya disini, saludos
kay:
mungkin momod bisa segera turun tangan


----------



## Mehome

^^ Apa yang anda coba untuk ingatkan? Anda hanya memancing emosi orang. Anda pikir mem-post foto-foto kumuh di thread-thread SSC internasional melanggar aturan di forum pecinta urban ini?


----------



## endar

^^ saya hanya ingin anda mengungkapkan motif awal anda saja kok posting foto2 dan keburukan suatu daerah, dan saya sudah mendapatkannya sekarang, terimakasih atas kejantanan anda, benar2 forumer yang bertanggung jawab dan luar biasa, saya akui itu.


----------



## ahmadYR

cici mehome bahasanya jadi makin meluber deh .....

I hope Mr. Moderator stays consistent, is not affected by this post



Mehome said:


> Om momod, saya yakin om momod bisa melihat posisi saya saat ini, dan posisi saya sejak Desember 2010 alias awal bergabungnya saya di forum ini.


we are all same in here, no new members or old members, if there are violations should be warned or should be sanctioned.


----------



## Mehome

:? Yang membicarakan newbie atau bukan siapa sih? Anda menangkap pembicaraan itu tidak?



endar said:


> ^^ saya hanya ingin anda mengungkapkan motif awal anda saja kok posting foto2 dan keburukan suatu daerah, dan saya sudah mendapatkannya sekarang, terimakasih atas kejantanan anda, benar2 forumer yang bertanggung jawab dan luar biasa, saya akui itu.


Foto2 dan keburukan suatu daerah? Apa maksud anda?

Kalau thread itu di-lock, dimana saya bisa menemukan wadah untuk membicarakan sesuatu yg kumuh-kumuh?

Jangan sebut-sebut kejantanan, that's a bit rich coming from you


----------



## endar

Mehome said:


> :? Yang membicarakan newbie atau bukan siapa sih? Anda menangkap pembicaraan itu tidak?
> 
> 
> 
> Foto2 dan keburukan suatu daerah? Apa maksud anda?
> 
> Kalau thread itu di-lock, dimana saya bisa menemukan wadah untuk membicarakan sesuatu yg kumuh-kumuh?
> 
> Jangan sebut-sebut kejantanan, *that's a bit rich coming from you*


uu oooo language please


saya tidak ingin trit itu di lock kok, bahkan saya setuju dengan adanya trit itu :yes: dan kami dipancing anda untuk ke trit itu di TOP 10, bukan kami yang datang kok

keburukan suatu daerah?
anda ini pelupa ya


biar saya pindah kesini ya

*_____________________________________________________________________*



Mehome said:


> @Endar : Saya benci drama, dan dari awal saya tidak mencoba untuk menciptakan drama. Kalau anda perhatikan, anda dan kelompok andalah yg datang ke thread saya dan sibuk membicarakan hal-hal yg sama sekali ga substansial, seperti yg telah diutarakan salah satu forumer disana.
> 
> Seperti yg saya jelaskan di thread itu, ada puluhan thread di SSC internasional yang membahas ttg daerah kumuh.* Apakah anda tahu bahwa perilaku anda dan kelompok anda membuat saya tergelitik untuk mem-post foto-foto kumuh se-Jawa Barat dimana-mana? *
> 
> Itu tidak berat saya lakukan karena saya memang sering bepergian kesana-sini di area Jawa Barat. Dan saya juga merasa bahasa Inggris saya tidak terlalu jelek. Saya harap anda paham maksud saya.
> 
> Cheers


kay: sama2 saling mengingakan ya. saya kira thread tersebut bisa kita gunakan untuk share dan bertukar fikiran, ternyata tidak ya. sudah harga mati ternyata, thank you so much. seperti yang yang bilang beberapa kali, trit tersebut bagus, selama digunakan untuk kebaikan, bukan untuk "menjatuhkan suatu daerah tertentu" ternyata motifnya juga seperti itu :no:


dan saya rasa hukuman bagi yang flaming atau memancing city vs city atau daerah vs daerah sudah jelas disini, momod mungkin yang bisa menentukan :yes:



MOTIF didapat
:yes:



> * Apakah anda tahu bahwa perilaku anda dan kelompok anda membuat saya tergelitik untuk mem-post foto-foto kumuh se-Jawa Barat dimana-mana? *


saya tahu kok motif awal anda foto2 jatinangor di top 10 dan di trit kumuh, dan syukurlah anda berani mengungkapkannya disini, saludos
kay:
mungkin momod bisa segera turun tangan


----------



## Mehome

^^ Anda keberatan dgn bahasa saya sedangkan anda tidak memperhatikan bahasa anda?

Great!

Foto skyline Jatinangor dgn background pemandangan kumuh? Apa yg salah dgn itu? Saya pikir sudah ada foto-foto dgn konsep serupa yg telah lalu lalang di thread itu sebelumnya. Dan anda tidak protes. Masih ingat foto Jakarta dgn background pemukiman kumuh dan saya lihat anda tidak sedefensif ini.


----------



## nvittoa03

Mehome said:


> :? Yang membicarakan newbie atau bukan siapa sih? Anda menangkap pembicaraan itu tidak?
> 
> Foto2 dan keburukan suatu daerah? Apa maksud anda?
> 
> Kalau thread itu di-lock, dimana saya bisa menemukan wadah untuk membicarakan sesuatu yg kumuh-kumuh?
> 
> Jangan sebut-sebut kejantanan, that's a bit rich coming from you


omg!!
Sudah cukup,ini sudah harus selesai. 
Dear om momod david and blue
segeralah bertindak:banned:


----------



## endar

^^ thats fine, mungkin itu bisa dikategorikan personal attack juga kali ya *kali ya*



hanya ingin memindahkan satu postingan


mehome, i got your point, thank you, terimakasih telah akui motif anda posting dan "memancing" kita di TOP 10 dan di trit Kumuh



*__________________________________________________________________________________________________________*





Mehome said:


> :? Yang membicarakan newbie atau bukan siapa sih? Anda menangkap pembicaraan itu tidak?
> 
> 
> 
> Foto2 dan keburukan suatu daerah? Apa maksud anda?
> 
> Kalau thread itu di-lock, dimana saya bisa menemukan wadah untuk membicarakan sesuatu yg kumuh-kumuh?
> 
> Jangan sebut-sebut kejantanan, *that's a bit rich coming from you*


uu oooo language please


saya tidak ingin trit itu di lock kok, bahkan saya setuju dengan adanya trit itu :yes: dan kami dipancing anda untuk ke trit itu di TOP 10, bukan kami yang datang kok

keburukan suatu daerah?
anda ini pelupa ya


biar saya pindah kesini ya

*_____________________________________________________________________*



Mehome said:


> @Endar : Saya benci drama, dan dari awal saya tidak mencoba untuk menciptakan drama. Kalau anda perhatikan, anda dan kelompok andalah yg datang ke thread saya dan sibuk membicarakan hal-hal yg sama sekali ga substansial, seperti yg telah diutarakan salah satu forumer disana.
> 
> Seperti yg saya jelaskan di thread itu, ada puluhan thread di SSC internasional yang membahas ttg daerah kumuh.* Apakah anda tahu bahwa perilaku anda dan kelompok anda membuat saya tergelitik untuk mem-post foto-foto kumuh se-Jawa Barat dimana-mana? *
> 
> Itu tidak berat saya lakukan karena saya memang sering bepergian kesana-sini di area Jawa Barat. Dan saya juga merasa bahasa Inggris saya tidak terlalu jelek. Saya harap anda paham maksud saya.
> 
> Cheers


kay: sama2 saling mengingakan ya. saya kira thread tersebut bisa kita gunakan untuk share dan bertukar fikiran, ternyata tidak ya. sudah harga mati ternyata, thank you so much. seperti yang yang bilang beberapa kali, trit tersebut bagus, selama digunakan untuk kebaikan, bukan untuk "menjatuhkan suatu daerah tertentu" ternyata motifnya juga seperti itu :no:


dan saya rasa hukuman bagi yang flaming atau memancing city vs city atau daerah vs daerah sudah jelas disini, momod mungkin yang bisa menentukan :yes:



MOTIF didapat
:yes:



> * Apakah anda tahu bahwa perilaku anda dan kelompok anda membuat saya tergelitik untuk mem-post foto-foto kumuh se-Jawa Barat dimana-mana? *


saya tahu kok motif awal anda foto2 jatinangor di top 10 dan di trit kumuh, dan syukurlah anda berani mengungkapkannya disini, saludos
kay:
mungkin momod bisa segera turun tangan


----------



## jonathanterbang

mod, thread ini : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1617806

dirubah judulnya dari 
*[SEMARANG] Aston | Hotel | 10 Floors*

menjadi..
*[SEMARANG] Aston Semarang Hotel & Convention Center | 10 Floors*

makasih mod..


----------



## rahul medan

Losbp said:


> Saya berniat untuk membuat thread khusus untuk Rambu Lalu Lintas di Indonesia, thread khusus buat bahas rambu lalu lintas secara spesifik.
> 
> Sudah coba di cek ternyata belum ada. Kalo diperbolehkan thread ini cocoknya dibuat di subforum Pictures of Indonesia yang Nusantara atau di Urban Transportation, Sports Facilities and Infrastructures?
> 
> Terima kasih :cheers:


Thread yg bagus dan sangat cocok buat pengguna jalan di Indonesia. Silahkan di create aja bro. Emank belum ada kok thread seperti itu


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto

Om momod David atau Blue...
Ada org gak jelas posting ke Bandar Lampung P&D

Postingannya : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=102726993#post102726993
Orgnya : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1063831

Mohon ditindaklanjuti ya... 
Thanks


----------



## ananto hermawan

Kepada moderator *David80 & BlueSky*,

Saya sudah membuat beberapa judul thread yang baru, mungkin bisa dibantu untuk di edit judul threadnya. Di subforum _Politics, Economics, Tourism and Business_:

1.
Part XI | Economy, Trade, Monetary, and Businesses
_jadi:_
INDONESIA | Economy, Trade, Monetary and Businesses
(karena sudah di sticky, mungkin bisa dihilangkan _part_-nya)

2.
Indonesia l Defense and Military Issued l 7
_jadi:_
INDONESIA | Defense and Military Issued
(karena sudah di sticky, mungkin bisa dihilangkan _part_-nya)

3.
Indonesia | Social and Political Issues | 2
_jadi:_
INDONESIA | Social and Political Issues | Part 2

4.
Indonesia | Football Corner| 12
_jadi:_
INDONESIA | Football Corner | Part 12

5.
[Indonesia] Research and Technology Development
_jadi:_
INDONESIA | Research and Technology Development

6.
Mineral Exploration and Mining Industry in Indonesia | News and Pics
_jadi:_
INDONESIA | Mineral Exploration and Mining Industry in Indonesia - News and Pictures

7.
Indonesia | Basketball League Season
_jadi:_
INDONESIA | Basketball League Season

8.
INDONESIA: Earthquake l Tsunami l News & Solutions
_jadi:_
INDONESIA | Earthquake, Tsunami - News and Solutions

9.
Indonesia | Volleyball League Season
_jadi:_
INDONESIA | Volleyball League Season

10.
The Education Thread
_jadi:_
INDONESIA | Education Threads

11.
[Indonesia] Energy Development: Project, News and Pics (Part 2)
_jadi:_
INDONESIA | Energy Development - Project, News and Pictures | Part 2

12.
[INDONESIA] Telecommunication and Internet | 2
_jadi:_
INDONESIA | Telecommunication and Internet | Part 2

13.
[INDONESIA] | Geothermal Energy Development - News & Development
_jadi:_
INDONESIA | Geothermal Energy Development - News and Development

14.
Indonesia's Songket | The Gold Ceremonial Dress | Images & Issues
_jadi:_
INDONESIA | Songket, Gold Ceremonial Dress - Images and Issues

15.
[Indonesia] the cleanest and greenest cities nationwide: Adipura Environmental Awards
_jadi:_
INDONESIA | Cleanest and Greenest Cities Nationalwide - Adipura Environmental Awards

16.
[Indonesia] TV Station listing (Part 2)
_jadi:_
INDONESIA | TV Station Listing | Part 2

17.
Indonesia | MICE (Meeting, Incentive, Convention, and Exhibition)
_jadi:_
INDONESIA | MICE (Meeting, Incentive, Convention and Exhibiton)

18.
Indonesia In Statistic : Facts and Figures
_jadi:_
INDONESIA | Statistic - Facts and Figures

19.
Indonesia | Vehicle Development & Motor Shows | News+Images | 5
_jadi:_
INDONESIA | Vehicle Development and Motor Shows - News and Images | Part 5

20.
[ INDONESIA ] :: Journey to Zero Corruption ! :: Corruption & Related news
_jadi:_
INDONESIA | Journey to Zero Corruption – Corruption and Related News

21.
MP3EI - Masterplan Percepatan dan Perluasan Pembangunan Ekonomi Indonesia | Acceleration and Expansion of Indonesian Economic Development 2011-2025
_jadi:_
INDONESIA | Masterplan Percepatan dan Perluasan Pembangunan Ekonomi Indonesia 2011 - 2025 

22.
[Indonesia Retail and Beverages | News & Issues]
_jadi:_
INDONESIA | Retail and Beverages - News and Issues

23.
Indonesia | Badminton Issued & News
_jadi:_
INDONESIA | Badminton - News and Issues

24.
Indonesian Agriculture
_jadi:_
INDONESIA | Agriculture - News and Issues

25.
[INDONESIA] Live in Concert !!
_jadi:_
INDONESIA | Live in Concerts

26.
Indonesian Brands, Products, Companies you can find abroad
_jadi:_
INDONESIA | Brands, Products, Companies - in Abroad

27.
[Indonesia] Labour News and Issues
_jadi:_
INDONESIA | Labour - News and Issues

28.
[Indonesia] Foreign Policy and International Relations (IV)
_jadi:_
INDONESIA | Foreign Policy and International Relations | Part 4

29.
Shipbuilding Companies of Indonesia (Excluding PT PAL) ‎
_jadi:_
INDONESIA | Shipbuilding Companies of Indonesia (Excluding PT. PAL)

30.
[Indonesia] BATIK News and Images
jadi:
INDONESIA | Batik - News and Images

31.
Indonesia Go Green
_jadi:_
INDONESIA | Go Green - News and Issues

32.
War against terrorism thread - Part II
_jadi:_
INDONESIA | War against Terrorism | Part 2

33.
Indonesian Culture, Ethnic and People
_jadi:_
INDONESIA | Culture, Ethnic and People

34.
[Indonesia] In World Sport, Indonesia Bisa!!! (Part 2)
_jadi:_
INDONESIA | in World Sports - Indonesia pasti bisa | Part 2

35.
[INDONESIA] Tempo Doeloe
_jadi:_
INDONESIA | Tempoe Doeloe - Picture and News

36.
Indonesian Malay Languages
_jadi:_
INDONESIA | Malay Languages

37.
[Indonesia] Creativity and Innovation thread!
_jadi:_
INDONESIA | Creativity and Innovations

38.
[Indonesia] Property Market Updates
_jadi:_
INDONESIA | Property Market - News and Updates

39.
Indones'a Industries thread
_jadi:_
INDONESIA | Industries - News and Issues

40.
Indonesian Game Industry
_jadi:_
INDONESIA | Game Industry - News and Issues

41.
[Indonesia] Sister Cities
_jadi:_
INDONESIA | Sister Cities - News and Issues


Terima kasih sebanyak-banyaknya sudah dibantu, dan sekali lagi mohon maaf sebesar-besarnya jika saya sangat merepotkan moderator *David80 & BlueSky*. :cheers2:


----------



## IlhamBXT

Om Moderator ada yang jualan LP3I 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=102762934#post102762934


----------



## CrazyForID

^^ mau nanya, kenapa harus pakai "INDONESIA" nya?
forumnya kan forum indonesia. you don't say.

mending langsung judul aja
Culture Ethnic People
War Against Terorrism
dll

saran, bahasanya kalo bisa jangan nanggung. indonesia indonesia sekalian, inggris inggris sekalian. atau dibuat bilingual sekalian juga gapapa. di subforumnya rusia, cina, arab gitu juga banyak thread yang judulnya bilingual
misalnya
Research and Technology Development | Perkembangan Riset dan Teknologi

jadi tetap nasionalis, orang luar juga ngerti

just my 2 cents


----------



## Wicak_15

IlhamBXT said:


> Om Moderator ada yang jualan LP3I
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=102762934#post102762934


Bang mod, ada thread2 gak jelass. Mohon ditindak secepatnya!!

*Metode Pendidikan LP3I* 

*Story's in Campus* 

Sama forumers *meylisa* dan *PutriEka14* sebaiknya di banned secara *Permanent*. Dicurigai mereka Kloningan. Soalnya antar thread hampir berhubungan



Cheers:cheers:


----------



## jonathanterbang

Mod tgread ini bisa dimusnahkan :
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1619290
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1619299
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1619288

makasih mod..


----------



## Ctrl Z

CrazyForID said:


> ^^ mau nanya, kenapa harus pakai "INDONESIA" nya?
> forumnya kan forum indonesia. you don't say.
> 
> mending langsung judul aja
> Culture Ethnic People
> War Against Terorrism
> dll
> 
> saran, bahasanya kalo bisa jangan nanggung. indonesia indonesia sekalian, inggris inggris sekalian. atau dibuat bilingual sekalian juga gapapa. di subforumnya rusia, cina, arab gitu juga banyak thread yang judulnya bilingual
> misalnya
> Research and Technology Development | Perkembangan Riset dan Teknologi
> 
> jadi tetap nasionalis, orang luar juga ngerti
> 
> just my 2 cents


Setuju dgn saran sampeyan.. ^^


----------



## TFM1

^^ setuju.... kecuali kalau wilayahnya lebih kecil dari Indonesia, mungkin baru cocok diberikan keterangan lokasi...

misalnya MAKASSAR | Blablabla


----------



## embassyofaudrey

Thread Promosi hancurkaan..


----------



## ananto hermawan

CrazyForID said:


> ^^ mau nanya, kenapa harus pakai "INDONESIA" nya?
> forumnya kan forum indonesia. you don't say.
> 
> mending langsung judul aja
> Culture Ethnic People
> War Against Terorrism
> dll
> 
> saran, bahasanya kalo bisa jangan nanggung. indonesia indonesia sekalian, inggris inggris sekalian. atau dibuat bilingual sekalian juga gapapa. di subforumnya rusia, cina, arab gitu juga banyak thread yang judulnya bilingual
> misalnya
> Research and Technology Development | Perkembangan Riset dan Teknologi
> 
> jadi tetap nasionalis, orang luar juga ngerti
> 
> just my 2 cents


Thanks mas masukannya. Itu cuma usul saya saja yang ingin memperbaiki beberapa judul thread, pengennya judul thread di depannya dikasih kata INDONESIA. Masalah penggunaan bahasa, tidak ingin merubah judul aslinya, cuma ingin menambahkan kata INDONESIA saja di depan judul thread aslinya. Ya, tujuannya ingin memberikan kesan judul yang enak dilihat dan dibaca. Tapi kembali lagi ke moderator yang menentukan, saya sekedar usul saja.

Sebelumnya, kembali lagi terima kasih atas sarannya mas. :cheers1:


----------



## Madinatul Iman

Saya setuju dgn saran mas ananto dan salut atas usahanya :cheers:


----------



## tjokro_ragazzo

CrazyForID said:


> ^^ mau nanya, kenapa harus pakai "INDONESIA" nya?
> forumnya kan forum indonesia. you don't say.
> 
> mending langsung judul aja
> Culture Ethnic People
> War Against Terorrism
> dll
> 
> saran, bahasanya kalo bisa jangan nanggung. indonesia indonesia sekalian, inggris inggris sekalian. atau dibuat bilingual sekalian juga gapapa. di subforumnya rusia, cina, arab gitu juga banyak thread yang judulnya bilingual
> misalnya
> Research and Technology Development | Perkembangan Riset dan Teknologi
> 
> jadi tetap nasionalis, orang luar juga ngerti
> 
> just my 2 cents


nice point....


----------



## Rovers

Menurut saya juga tidak perlu menambahkan kata INDONESIA. Sebab threadnya memang sudah berada di forum Indonesia.. imo..


----------



## Namewee

^^ Biar seragam mas. Kalau dibikin Indonesia, berarti thread tersebut membahas Indonesia secara umum. Kalau dibikin nama kota, berarti cuma membahas seputar kota yang bersangkutan. 

Tentunya akan lebih rapi kalau dibikin demikian. Walaupun mungkin seluruh forumer juga bakal ngerti untuk thread-thread yang membahas Indonesia secara umum, tanpa harus dibikin embel-embel Indonesia pada judul threadnya :cheers:


----------



## Wicak_15

Bang mod, mohon thread *Transjakarta Part 9* segera diarsipkan. Sang TS sudah membuat thread lanjutan, *Transjakarta Part 10* 


Cheers:cheers:


----------



## adjie_putrasolo

Momod.. tolong thread *ini* diganti namanya menjadi *[SOLO] Grand Saripetojo | Hotel | Shopping Center | 11 Floors + 2 | U/C*

Thanks..


----------



## eurico

momoddd.... biar enak dan sedap dipandang mata, tret ini diubah judulnya yaahhhh

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1122901

dari [Mamuju] Projects and Development ke [MAMUJU] Projects and Development


----------



## emyrr3096

moderator tolong ganti judul thread ini:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1572971

menjadi:
I7 | Indonesia Air Transport | Pesona Penerbangan Indonesia


terimakasih banyak sebelumnya:cheers:


----------



## Val_project

Om Momod, tolong ganti judul thread ini dong
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1526166&page=15

Dari
*PADANG | Ibis Hotel | Hotel | 12 Floors | U/C*

Menjadi
*PADANG | Ibis Hotel | Hotel | 13 Floors + 1 Basement | T/OFF*

Terima kasih :cheers:


----------



## 1lh4m5

-edited-


----------



## inBaliTimur

Edited karena thread sudah dihapus


----------



## Dazon

Mod:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=102951116&postcount=149

blok thread ini juga boleh
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1094805&page=8


----------



## Jo199

Moderator, tolong thread ini : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1621334 diganti judul threadnya dari *Depok | Centro Cinere | Superblock | 10 Towers ( Hotel + Apartment + Lifestyle Mall + SoHo + Citywalk + Office Tower )* menjadi :
*DEPOK | Centro Cinere | Superblock | 10 Towers | Hotel + Apartment + Lifestyle Mall + Office Tower + SoHo + Citywalk + Residence | U/C*


----------



## jamal radar

moderator tolong judul thread ini : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1621896 

*dipindah* dari Subforum * Java & Bali P & D

*ke SubForum lain yg lebih sesuai. 

Terima kasih:cheers:


----------



## Wicak_15

Bang Mod, ada beberapa pembenahan 

1. Mohon thread *Pembenahan Kota Tua Jakarta* sebaiknya dipindahkan dari bagian *Jakarta* ke bagian *General Construction and Development*. Karena thread ini tidak ada hubungannya dengan bangunan tinggi / Skyscraper (mengacu pada peraturan http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=677346). Dan judulnya juga diperbaiki menjadi: 
*JAKARTA | Old Town Revitalization Projects - 846 Hectares* (data mengacu pada http://arsmusic.wordpress.com/ibukota-kita/kota-tua/)

2. Thread *Kuala Tanjung Port ( North Sumatra )* mohon judulnya dibenahi menjadi: 
*NORTH SUMATRA | Kuala Tanjung Port*. Untuk luasnya tidak ada data yang valid. 


Cheers:cheers:


----------



## CrazyForID

Jo199 said:


> Moderator, tolong thread ini : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1621334 diganti judul threadnya dari *Depok | Centro Cinere | Superblock | 10 Towers ( Hotel + Apartment + Lifestyle Mall + SoHo + Citywalk + Office Tower )* menjadi :
> *DEPOK | Centro Cinere | Superblock | 10 Towers | Hotel + Apartment + Lifestyle Mall + Office Tower + SoHo + Citywalk + Residence | U/C*


buset dah panjang banget. ditulis mixed use aja kali


----------



## Dazon

^^
lol.. padahal cukup dengan 1 kata superblok.


----------



## ahmadYR

Mungkin bisa segini..
DEPOK | Centro Cinere Superblock | 10 Towers | Hotel + Apartment + Office Tower


----------



## Sizter85

Mod silahkan diarsipkan thread ini >> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1592127

Sudah terbit lanjutannya, Terima Kasih :cheers:


----------



## Mehome

Mod, tolong gambar-gambar di thread ini disesuaikan dgn aturan yg berlaku dan mohon pelakunya ditindak, karena saya sudah bosan memberikan peringatan akan aturan disana namun sepertinya tidak diindahkan.

1 halaman terdiri dari 20 posts, kalau 5-10 posts saja diantaranya adalah hanya gambar-gambar yg di-post oleh seorang monolog, maka menurut saya thread ini akan kehilangan esensinya untuk berada di subforum The Nationwide Fabric > Politics, Economics, Tourism and Business, dimana kita diharapkan untuk lebih banyak berdiskusi.

Apakah thread ini lebih baik dipindahkan ke subforum The Pictures of Indonesia atau sebaiknya thread ini di-close saja? Namun menurut saya tidak sampai sejauh itu, padahal selama ini hanya ada dua forumer yg konsisten melanggar aturan di thread ini hno:

Cheers


----------



## Jo199

Moderator, tolongin dong ganti lagi judul thread ini : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1621334 dari : *DEPOK | Centro Cinere | Superblock | 10 Towers | Hotel + Apartment + Lifestyle Mall + Office Tower + SoHo + Citywalk + Residence | U/C* menjadi : *DEPOK | Centro Cinere | Superblock | 10 Towers | Mixed Used | U/C* soalnya nama threadnya kepanjangan


----------



## Wicak_15

Bang mod, mohon thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1521671 dan http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1500668 sebaiknya di Merger aja mod. Soalnya di Bintaro proyeknya tidak hanya ini saja, dan juga masih satu kesatuan. Dan judulnya diganti menjadi: 

*TANGERANG SELATAN | Bintaro Jaya* 

Cheers:cheers:


----------



## jonathanterbang

spam --> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1066658


----------



## Val_project

Mas Moderator, Tread ini 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1623445&page=5
ganti dong namanya jadi

*PADANG | Lippo Plaza | Mixed Use | Mall+Aryaduta Hotel+Siloam Hospital+SPH | 12fl + 4 Basement | U/C *

Terima kasih :cheers:


----------



## bozenBDJ

_Troll_; mohon di _ban _>>> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=103147838&postcount=259


----------



## vankovic

mod post gak penting
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=103157027&postcount=2089


----------



## yudibali2008

Dear mods, this person seriously got brain damage and ill, coukd you please give a therapy?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1066880


----------



## David-80

I just gave him a therapy, a permanent ban for being a clone and a troll.  



Cheers


----------



## KyleRease

@ All

Mohon maaf sebelumnya, saya ingin bertanya. Apakah apabila kita ingin menampilkan gambar di thread/forum,etc milik orang lain kita harus izin dulu? atau kita hanya cukup menampilkan ( Credit by, Photo By ) begitu saja?

Karena sy lihat di forum lain memang harus izin, Contoh ( Izin sedot bang gambarnya )

Mohon pencerahannya, sy belum terlalu mengerti. Terimakasih


----------



## rahul medan

KyleRease said:


> @ All
> 
> Mohon maaf sebelumnya, saya ingin bertanya. Apakah apabila kita ingin menampilkan gambar di thread/forum,etc milik orang lain kita harus izin dulu? atau kita hanya cukup menampilkan ( Credit by, Photo By ) begitu saja?
> 
> Karena sy lihat di forum lain memang harus izin, Contoh ( Izin sedot bang gambarnya )
> 
> Mohon pencerahannya, sy belum terlalu mengerti. Terimakasih


disertakan saja link-nya bang


----------



## paradyto

KyleRease said:


> @ All
> 
> Mohon maaf sebelumnya, saya ingin bertanya. Apakah apabila kita ingin menampilkan gambar di thread/forum,etc milik orang lain kita harus izin dulu? atau kita hanya cukup menampilkan ( Credit by, Photo By ) begitu saja?
> 
> Karena sy lihat di forum lain memang harus izin, Contoh ( Izin sedot bang gambarnya )
> 
> Mohon pencerahannya, sy belum terlalu mengerti. Terimakasih


^^*KyleRease*, ini masih lingkup SSC Forum ya, ada baiknya ijin dulu, biar yang punya tahu, dimana saja foto karyanya dipostkan di SSC. Kita harus menghargai hasil karya orang lain, jangan main caplok, langsung pasang link.

Hal ini juga Gw terapkan kepada Forumer Palembang, biar ada sedikit penghargaan bagi yang punya. Dengan sikap saling menghargai, akan lebih enak dalam berforum.

Minta ijin, buat credit by atau photo by, dan bisa juga disertakan link-nya.

Tetap semangat *KyleRease*

Cheers


----------



## Madinatul Iman

Hmm tp klo dgn mode Quote secara otomatis akan muncul nama yg punya photo sbg org pertama yg mempostingnya 
Jd bs saja langsung di quote IMO :cheers:


----------



## Dazon

KyleRease said:


> @ All
> 
> Mohon maaf sebelumnya, saya ingin bertanya. Apakah apabila kita ingin menampilkan gambar di thread/forum,etc milik orang lain kita harus izin dulu? atau kita hanya cukup menampilkan ( Credit by, Photo By ) begitu saja?
> 
> Karena sy lihat di forum lain memang harus izin, Contoh ( Izin sedot bang gambarnya )
> 
> Mohon pencerahannya, sy belum terlalu mengerti. Terimakasih


cukup di tambah link site dari gambar tersebut. 

kalo ada yang macem2 lo keluarin T-800, buat menghabisini mereka. OPS!


----------



## paradyto

Madinatul Iman said:


> Hmm tp klo dgn mode Quote secara otomatis akan muncul nama yg punya photo sbg org pertama yg mempostingnya
> Jd bs saja langsung di quote IMO :cheers:


^^he he he apa susahnya sih minta ijin, setidaknya as your built a good communication dengan forumer lain.

Cheers


----------



## Madinatul Iman

Setuju mas paradyto 
Tp klo feedbacknya lama berarti postingannya di pending dulu yach heehehe! 
Atau bs di padu padankan minta izin share trus di quote 
Klo masih original dan blm di posting sebaiknya izin dulu IMO :cheers:


----------



## Wicak_15

Bang Mod, ada thread terindikasi jualan http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1631334 mohon ditindak


----------



## Dazon

^^
nomor hp n pinnya tertera... bisa di isengin tuh.


----------



## dochan

^^ malah nambah thread lagi..

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1631489

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1631467

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1631466

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1631462

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1631461


----------



## Dazon

makin mengganas doi, sepertinya karirnya sedang di ujung tanduk, sales gak sampe target


----------



## eurico

^^ wah biasanya desperate people will do desperate things.... such as....


----------



## David-80

^^ itu bikin id sampe 5 & semua beda computer tapi satu gedung, berarti dia bikin dari kantor marketing nya. 

btw, greater jakarta emang target para marketing dan jualan.... dari dulu kala...jaman season city. lol



Cheers


----------



## Wicak_15

^^Mod david, masih berulah lagi nih dia http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=103783567#post103783567 ada yang bersedia pengen Bully dia? Mumpum dia pamer no HP sama Pin BB:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## invalidface

mod, tolong diawasi thread Do You Know, sedikit ada clash.


----------



## dochan

Lexington Residence...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1631660


----------



## Ocean One

Tante Vivie beraksi lagi om Mod.. :nuts: :nuts:

>> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1631824


----------



## Dazon

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1072649
ban ipnya bos...


----------



## dochan

^^ spammer abiss... thread dari taun 2005 bangkit lg


----------



## Dazon

^^
signaturenya buat promosi itu..


----------



## jonathanterbang

mod, tolong bantuannya 

double thread :
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1636735
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1636732 (yang ini dihapus/dilock saja)

belum ada pollnya, tolong ditambahin ya mod 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1636735
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1636788

makasih mod


----------



## rahul medan

apakah ada masalah SSC bolak balik logout ndiri


----------



## David-80

^^ kita lagi restarting bro

oh ya thread kualanamu sudah saya bersihkan dari OOT, silahkan kembali diskusinya kay:

Cheers


----------



## a4win

Mod ada Pertanyaaan , seandainya di banned die Indonesia Forum, masi bisa Post di World forum ngak? ini Permanent banned kah? dimana bisa baca ya Peraturannnya?

Thx in Advance.


----------



## David-80

^^ peraturan banned ini Global bro, jadi kalau kena brig or banned langsung ga bisa akses SSC, untuk peraturan sebenernya tinggal follow aturan masing2 forum saja. Untuk guidelines nya bisa follow di user agreement kita ketika register SSC.


Cheers


----------



## urix99

dear moderator david,kok signaturenya (Intel Inside, Idiot outside) rada2 mirip dengan permasalahan signature tempo lalu yg diperdebatkan? Sory nih aku nanya hal itu.


----------



## David-80

urix99 said:


> dear moderator david,kok signaturenya (Intel Inside, Idiot outside) rada2 mirip dengan permasalahan signature tempo lalu yg diperdebatkan? Sory nih aku nanya hal itu.


Ini nama nya MEME :hammer:











Cheers


----------



## urix99

hahaha baru tau aku . . . Btw signature ini bisa dikasih foto kah ya? Kalau huruf kan bisa dikasih warna. Foto?


----------



## David-80

^^ Kalau foto ga bisa, karena untuk signature dimatikan supaya tidak berat juga loading nya.


Cheers


----------



## urix99

oh gitu. Pantas forum i*doflying lambat banget cuz foto bisa dijadikan signature. Thx mod infonya.


----------



## IlhamBXT

urix99 said:


> oh gitu. Pantas forum i*doflying lambat banget cuz foto bisa dijadikan signature. Thx mod infonya.


lambat bukan karena signature bergambar namun karena jumlah postingan foto dalam sekali posting lebih dari 5 :cheers:
kalau signature boleh bergambar namun ukurannya dibatasi


----------



## David-80

Guys, sekedar informasi,

Batas maksimum thread 1000 post sekarang sudah ditiadakan di SSC, jadi tidak perlu bikin thread baru atau lanjutan.


Cheers


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ Di bagian W.D.N.F. (bagian paling atas di halaman utama  ) dan General Photography tidak ada pembatasan 1000 _post_, kenapa _ya _Moderator ?


----------



## Balaputradewa

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1638061

^^ mod david ad blue, tolong ganti judulnya menjadi 
PALEMBANG | Rumah Sakit Khusus Gigi & Mulut Provinsi Sumatera Selatan
thanx


----------



## r e i z a

David-80 said:


> ^^ iya tinypic juga lagi kita disable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iya tag dihilangkan sementara. harap maklum, kita lagi red alert.
> 
> 
> Cheers


Hari ini masih nggak ada mod, kira-kira sampai berapa lama ya? Enak kalau pakai tag, langsung menuju ke thread yang berhubungan.


----------



## bharadya

David-80 said:


> Guys, sekedar informasi,
> 
> Batas maksimum thread 1000 post sekarang sudah ditiadakan di SSC, jadi tidak perlu bikin thread baru atau lanjutan.
> 
> 
> Cheers


^^ Berlaku di semua subforum ya? Apa nggak sekalian dibikinin _announcement_-nya?


----------



## yudibali2008

David-80 said:


> Guys, sekedar informasi,
> 
> Batas maksimum thread 1000 post sekarang sudah ditiadakan di SSC, jadi tidak perlu bikin thread baru atau lanjutan.
> 
> 
> Cheers


Jadi nggak perlu di buat sekuel nya lagi mod utk trit2 di sub forum kedepannya??


----------



## bozenBDJ

bharadya said:


> ^^ Berlaku di semua subforum ya? *Apa nggak sekalian dibikinin announcement-nya*?


*Setahu saya *yang bisa pasang '_announcement_' hanya si _*Jan*_ .


----------



## sbyctzn

David-80 said:


> iya tag dihilangkan sementara. harap maklum, kita lagi red alert.
> 
> 
> Cheers


dihilangkan sampai kapan mod? sampai permasalahan konten pornografi selesai ya?
semoga cepat kelar deh, soalnya lumayan repot untuk mengakses SSCI kalau tidak ada "tag".



r e i z a said:


> Hari ini masih nggak ada mod, kira-kira sampai berapa lama ya? Enak kalau pakai tag, langsung menuju ke thread yang berhubungan.


iya, setuju sebenarnya "tag" fungsinya cukup memudahkan.
semenjak "tag" menghilang saya cukup kerepotan untuk mengakses SSCI, karena selama ini link "tag" sudah ter'bookmark', sekarang semenjak hilang begitu saya langsung akses bookmark akhirnya tidak bisa, harus sedikit repot buka2 halaman.


----------



## laba-laba

Di App android masih ada


----------



## Ocean One

eurico said:


> Menara Phinisi Makassar atau Bakrie Tower kay:



Iya tuh, Menara Phinisi Makassar boleh juga tuh di pertimbangkan, secara cakep banget n I guess Iconic enough.. kay: :cheers:

Kalau BNI 46 Tower kayaknya pernah lihat review votingnya deh and gak begitu memuaskan hasilnya, begitupun comment tentang tower tersebut yang kurang bagus hasilnya.. ^^


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ Makanya saya sarankan masukkan Bakrie Tower saja kay: (Tempat _Gathnas _SSCI pertama  )


----------



## rahul medan

Mod mohon dibanned forumer ini  karena sudah 2 kali melakukan personal attack di waktu dan thread yg berbeda. Untuk yg pertama saya diamkan saja, ttp untuk yg kedua mohon ditindaklanjuti karena dikhawatirkan member yg tak bisa menerima kritikan orang lain ini bakal terus melakukan personal attack




topan_febrinata said:


> Hahahaa
> Anda lucu bro rahul.
> Makanya jgn diem dikampung trus,
> *Biar gak lemot .*
> Skali2 main ke batam deh biar tau tata kota yg bagus.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread




topan_febrinata said:


> jaga mulut kau bujang!
> macam sampah !


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1461770&page=521

Thx


----------



## jendry

mod, tolong dihapus postingan ini : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=104688504&postcount=20524

karena tidak sesuai dengan thread.


----------



## urix99

dear moderator, poll di thread ini bisa gak mod pollingnya batas waktunya unlimit?
www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1564695


----------



## bharadya

Mas moderator,

Mohon utk thread *ini* ditutup dulu utk sementara karena proyeknya sendiri sedang mandeg. Bila nanti sudah berjalan kembali (belum tahu kapan), mohon dibuka kembali. 

Thanks.


----------



## endar

www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=104727500&postcount=10509

Mod harap ditindak
Postingan original sudah diquote dibawahnya
Postingan personal attack dan rasisme
Thanks


----------



## Dazon

sebenernya 22nya salah, sama2 keras kepala, yang satu nyindir yang satu kepancing. 

tapi yang ane liat kubu batam sedang mempertahankan diri dari "haters-nya" dan memang ada yang memperkeruh keadaan dan sayangnya ada yang menyudutkan forumer batam, ane sih cuma minta jangan di ban or di brig cukup warning keras.


----------



## David-80

^^ Kedua forumer kena temporary brig semua,

erricando untuk personal attack dan AhmadYR untuk membuat boring list, karena itu sudah masuk ke kategori trolling.

hukuman personal attack memang keras di SSC, karena kami tidak ingin forumer ketika kalah atau sedang berdebat kemudian beralih ke arah menyerang individu yang bersangkutan dengan menjatuhkan lawan debat dengan kata2 yang tidak pantas ( personal attack.)


Cheers


----------



## yudibali2008

Mod...ada nggak tindakan yg lebih tegas lagi (selain di brig) bagi pelaku yg sering mengulang2 kesalahan, atau memancing dan memperuncing keadaan menjadi lebih parah, walau itu hanya sebuah postingan yg sepele? ini sama saja dengan memecah belah sesama forumer secara sistematis dan periodik...salah satunya ya forumer si ahmadYR ini...saya perhatikan, dia modus nya spt "hit and run" dan membuat keadaan jadi runyam. This is not the first time he did it! dan semoga forumer lain juga bisa menahan diri dan tidak terpancing postingan yg "berpotensi memecah belah" walau itu hanya postingan pendapat pribadi dia sendiri.

Mohon ditindak lebih tegas lagi agar pelaku tidak mempunyai peluang utk mengacau di kemudian hari. 

Trims


----------



## David-80

^^ Setelah 3x brig masih seperti itu ya hukuman nya jelas permanent ban, tidak usah kuatir, kami punya penilaian dan sistem sendiri untuk kasus2 tertentu. 

ini adalah brig ketiga untuk AhmadYR, satu kali lagi dan dia perm banned di forum ini. 



Cheers


----------



## yudibali2008

many thanks mod, hope this will send "final warning" for those who always never take the lesson from previous event.

:cheers:


----------



## urix99

mending tutup aja dah thread itu mod, dari dulu gt2 aja, bentar2 debat tinggi2an, ayo yg setuju thread which skyline ditutup suaranya (tulisan) mana


----------



## Namewee

^^ Saya lebih setuju akun anda yang ditutup


----------



## IlhamBXT

Mod minta tolong rapihkan thread di Airport & Aviation bagian Batik Air menjadi 
ID | Batik Airlines 
Terima Kasih :cheers:


----------



## urix99

postingan begini kayak apa mod, kok nyambar aja.
O ya signaturenya jg tuh kok ada kata gobloknya, ayo mod ditindak seperti kasus signature kemaren. 


Namewee said:


> ^^ Saya lebih setuju akun anda yang ditutup



to moderator: opsi lain thread tsb di LOCK Aja selama satu tahun. Sampai bener2 ada perubahan/penambahan gedung2 baru bakal calon foto. Thread tsb overposting untuk diskusi yg itu2 aja n foto2 yg diposting jg gitu2 aja.


----------



## v-sun

urix99 said:


> postingan begini kayak apa mod, kok nyambar aja.
> O ya signaturenya jg tuh kok ada kata gobloknya, ayo mod ditindak seperti kasus signature kemaren.
> 
> 
> 
> to moderator: opsi lain thread tsb di LOCK Aja selama satu tahun. *Sampai bener2 ada perubahan/penambahan gedung2 baru bakal calon foto. Thread tsb overposting untuk diskusi yg itu2 aja n foto2 yg diposting jg gitu2 aja.*


yg di bold saya setuju.


----------



## rahul medan

Mod forumer ini sudah 2 kali memposting yg memancing keributan dan OOT di thread Kuala Namu. Postingan terakhirnya beliau sudah bosan dengan banyaknya postingan di thread kuala namu.

Mohon diingatkan mod. Tq 


bobtrix said:


> iya bro
> dulu saya mantau
> sekarang sudah bosen banget
> ga perlu disticky lagi kyk nya
> udh cukup
> haha


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=104734882#post104734882


----------



## Mehome

Dear om momods, saya cuma mau keluarin uneg-uneg saya disini

saya kesel banget di-ban 1 minggu ama moderator sebelah hanya karena kasus yg padahal sering banget terjadi disana. bahkan lebih parah, name calling/ insult ke forumer, bashing negara lain terutama Vietnam, komentar-komentar flame dll.. padahal itu sering banget terjadi di thread itu tetapi kenapa "ketegasan" hanya berlaku ke saya?

disana jg sering banget moderatornya edit postingan orang seenaknya hanya demi peraturan max 2 paragraph, tapi koq post yg ini ga di edit? :bash:

saya jg merasa koq beberapa moderator disana agak sensi sama saya, pernah jg dulu ada yg mau hapus siggy saya krn dipikirnya ofensif hno:

saya udah melampirkan "bukti-bukti" ketidakadilan moderator sebelah via PM ke Jan, tp ternyata link thread sebelumnya ga valid :bash:

------------------------------------------------------------------------

sekian uneg-uneg saya om momods, saya tahu sekali bahwa tidak ada yg bisa om momods perbuat karena saya dianggap melakukan kesalahan "diluar" wilayah kewenangan moderator SSCI.

jd tujuan saya menuliskan ini disini hanya untuk menyatakan rasa bersyukur saya karena SSCI punya modetarors yg bijaksana dan adil seperti om David-80 dan om Blue-Sky. saya sangat mengakui kesalahan saya di thread sebelah itu tetapi saya harap mereka malu karena tidak profesional dalam menjalankan tugasnya hno:


----------



## eurico

^^ sabar ya buukkk..... kita doakan saja semoga ditunukan jalan yang benar oleh Tuhan YME bagi yang sudah mendzholimi anda, amiinnnnnn


----------



## Mehome

^^ tuh barusan banget yg sebelah bias lagi. orang cuman pajang data kemiskinan dan slum aja dianggap trolling dan di-delete post nya. padahal dia hari-hari bad mouthing mulu ke China dan Vietnam hno:hno:

ga pantes banget jadi moderator :bash:


----------



## hildalexander

^^ meskipun didzolimi, semoga apa yang ibu lakukan menjadi amal ibadah. Insya Allah, amiin....

Dan yang bersangkutan mendapat balasan yang setimpal.... 


teruslah berposting tentang fakta, data atau apa saja. asal jangan personal attack


:cheers:


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

Postingannya pada syariah yah Mam Hilda & Eurico..? :laugh: Jelang Ramadan. kay:

MAAFOOT


----------



## Ocean One

Aroma Ramadhan dah mulai terasa neh di SSCI heheheh  seneng saya kalau pada gini semua kay: :cheers:


----------



## bagak

Mehome said:


> Dear om momods, saya cuma mau keluarin uneg-uneg saya disini
> 
> saya kesel banget di-ban 1 minggu ama moderator sebelah hanya karena kasus yg padahal sering banget terjadi disana. bahkan lebih parah, name calling/ insult ke forumer, bashing negara lain terutama Vietnam, komentar-komentar flame dll.. padahal itu sering banget terjadi di thread itu tetapi kenapa "ketegasan" hanya berlaku ke saya?
> 
> disana jg sering banget moderatornya edit postingan orang seenaknya hanya demi peraturan max 2 paragraph, tapi koq post yg ini ga di edit? :bash:
> 
> saya jg merasa koq beberapa moderator disana agak sensi sama saya, pernah jg dulu ada yg mau hapus siggy saya krn dipikirnya ofensif hno:
> 
> saya udah melampirkan "bukti-bukti" ketidakadilan moderator sebelah via PM ke Jan, tp ternyata link thread sebelumnya ga valid :bash:
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> sekian uneg-uneg saya om momods, saya tahu sekali bahwa tidak ada yg bisa om momods perbuat karena saya dianggap melakukan kesalahan "diluar" wilayah kewenangan moderator SSCI.
> 
> jd tujuan saya menuliskan ini disini hanya untuk menyatakan rasa bersyukur saya karena SSCI punya modetarors yg bijaksana dan adil seperti om David-80 dan om Blue-Sky. saya sangat mengakui kesalahan saya di thread sebelah itu tetapi saya harap mereka malu karena tidak profesional dalam menjalankan tugasnya hno:




Sanak Mehome mohon maaf, bukan anda saja yang dipasung selama seminggu, saya juga, padahal sama sekali gak ngebash negara tetangga, cuma reply postingannya si nasrey :nuts:


----------



## Mehome

^^ Ya udah da Bagak.. Kita ini hanya orang-orang yang teraniaya... someday akan ada keadilan bagi kita berdua.. amiin


----------



## Toto Boerham

Dear Momod...just sharing...
Yang berikut ini masuk kategori apa ya....bentuk serangan dari kloningan kah?..


kirwanto said:


> ^^Luarrrr Biaaasaaa...Purwokerto saiki benar2 Metropolis...:lol:
> 
> 
> ^^Mungkin surprised kali, dulu mangane karo Gaplek saiki uwis mangan Buntos....Joss Gandoss..Ora ono MCD Karo Pizza Hut, Buntos pun jadi.:lol:
> 
> Purwokerto memang cetar membahana Hoax-nya...:lol:


Ybs baru joint tapi komennya sangat merendahkan hno:, sabar-2nya kami dan memang menurut pantauan kami msh bnyk forumrs yang tdk suka dengan "kami" ..beda dgn yang namanya autocritic :cheers:


----------



## yudibali2008

Dear Mods,...

is this happen recently?


----------



## domong

^^
saya pake chrome juga ada peringatan gituan...


----------



## XtremeRampage

^^^^
Saya juga dapat pesan yang serupa di browser sejenis Firefox....

_**parno**_


----------



## ananto hermawan

Mozilla yang ada peringatan malware, tapi buka pakai opera & playstore skyscrapercity bisa kok.


----------



## mtsbjm1

ngikutin cara mas eurico di grup fb *di gasak masuk

SS saya tdi pagi,









:cheers2:


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ _Thread _masalah ini di forum '_About the forums_'

What's this about?


----------



## Losbp

Saya pake safari juga kena, saya coba buka penjelasan kenapa kena cekal









Siapa ini yang bertanggung jawab:?


----------



## yudibali2008

Kalau browsing pakai tablet (ipad), nggak masalah, via komputer yg terus2an dapat warning kek gitu. Sptnya ada malware nyusup di server Skyscrapercity yg nggak kedetect......


----------



## Ocean One

Sempat kanget juga dan bahkan jadi ngeri juga seh pas baca penjelasan mengapa Situs SSC dianggap berbahaya, but I Love SSC n can't live without open SSC in one day, so cuma klick Abaikan aja  :cheers:


----------



## netsurfe

yudibali2008 said:


> Kalau browsing pakai tablet (ipad), nggak masalah, via komputer yg terus2an dapat warning kek gitu. Sptnya ada malware nyusup di server Skyscrapercity yg nggak kedetect......


Warning seperti itu muncul bagi mereka yang menggunakan feature "Block reported attack website" atau sejenisnya. Basically browser nya cek ke list provider (dalam hal ini Google) dan kalo websitenya masuk di list nya, maka muncul warningnya. Pengguna IE tentu saja gak dapet warning karena IE gak cek ke Google. Begitu juga bagi browser2 lain yang gak verify ke Google.

Bagi yang yakin SSC ga berbahaya, kalo ga mau repot yang deactivate aja feature "Block reported attack website" nya.


----------



## Madinatul Iman

Alhamdulillah 
Klo buka forum sSc via opera mini di HP aman sentosa kok :banana:


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ Sudah dijelaskan pada halaman 313.


----------



## bozenBDJ

Jan said:


> We know the site is clean now, we just need Google to know.


^^


----------



## yudibali2008

Mods, please observe this forumer, most possible one of the clones, i have feeling he intend to flamming in the Sepinggan thread, his posting possbily to create some inconvenience

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1076744


----------



## Losbp

Our skycrapercity is now back normal :banana:


----------



## humaidy

Mod, ganti status....

MAKASSAR | Multi Niaga Junction | Office & Condotel | 12 floors | U/C
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1478083
Menjadi
*MAKASSAR | Multi Niaga Junction | Office & Condotel | 12 floors | T/O*

klo banua hotel makassar, jangan dulu deh...
sekalian complete baru di ganti statusnya


----------



## yudibali2008

Mods, flamming and trolling posted, please take action for precaution :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=104854672&postcount=867


----------



## yudibali2008

Losbp said:


> Our skycrapercity is now back normal :banana:



Yup.....seem it's fixed...


----------



## rahul medan

yudibali2008 said:


> Mods, flamming and trolling posted, please take action for precaution :
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=104854672&postcount=867



PM aja yg bersangkutan terlebih dahulu jangan langsung ngadu ke momod.
gk hanya dia yg nge-flame loh kenapa dia yg dilaporkan? Aduh klo mau lapor2an cek tuh klonengan2 yg join juni di thread tsb.


----------



## yudibali2008

^^

Postingan yg bersangkutan sudah bukan postingan normal lagi bro rahul, itu sudah nada mengejek....apa nggak perhatikan gaya tulisan dia? Saya nggak mau ngeladenin PM forumer2 asal nyamber gitu, toh TS ditrit bersangkutan dah warning berulang kali agar nggak usah diperpanjang.....

Kalau dia niat baik, nggak usah posting childish gitu lah.....malah nambah masalah aja.


----------



## rahul medan

^^
Ybs masih SMU. Tentunya masih muda banget. PM aja ybs bro yud. Postingan dgn I'd bang gara lebih parah. Di thread BPN ybs menyebutkan kata "cong" dithread KNIA ybs malah sukuisme. Kenapa gk diadukan?


----------



## eurico

ya semoga setelah diperingatkan momod atau kena brigged sekalian bisa belajar dari itu semua, kalau hanya dipm divm dikasih yahu di tret antar sesama.forumer biasanya kagak mempan


----------



## yudibali2008

rahul medan said:


> ^^
> Ybs masih SMU. Tentunya masih muda banget. PM aja ybs bro yud. Postingan dgn I'd bang gara lebih parah. Di thread BPN ybs menyebutkan kata "cong" dithread KNIA ybs malah sukuisme. Kenapa gk diadukan?



tiap postingan harus bisa dipertanggung jawabkan, terlepas dari umur seseorang. Jadi lebih baik dipikirkan terlebih dahulu sebelum memposting, ya kan? (SMU dah cukup dewasa menurut saya dan dah tau mana yg benar dan salah)

Utk forumer bang gara, bro Rahul bisa adukan juga kok, saya tidak mempermasalahkan......biar moderator yg menilai postingan tersebut ber-tendensi utk memperkeruh suasana atau tidak (pastinya, moderator akan melihat postingan2 di trit Sepinggan), saya pikir ini mekanisme yg bagus ditempuh (saya dah males PM bro Rahul....capek dan nggak ngefek). Sizter selaku TS tentu akan menegur forumer2 baik dari Kaltim sendiri (BPN) jika sudah OOT nya terlalu jauh, jadi nggak usah diperparah lagi postingan OOT dari forumer luar BPN.

......jgn sampai gara2 kita mau membela (meminta justifikasi) forumer dari kota kita sendiri, akhirnya bisa merusak kekerabatan antar forumer lainnya,....dan ini sudah sering terjadi.

nuff said bro Rahul.....biar moderator akan memutuskan yg terbaik. Udah berdamai....mau dekat Ramadhan....


----------



## eurico

berforum di sini adalah proses pembelajaran dan pendewasaan diri juga, dengan begini diharapkan yang bersangkutan bisa merubah sikap nya dalam berposting kay:


----------



## sbyctzn

yes! usefull function "tags" is back  thanks dan salut buat upaya tim moderator dan admin SSC.
Jadi nyaman lagi kalau akses SSCI...
Dan sekarang hanya moderator ya yang bisa menambah dan edit "tags" hehehe...


----------



## Wicak_15

Mod, mohon thread *JAKARTA | Bintaro Xchange* sama  *JAKARTA | The Plaza Bintaro* di-Merged aja jadi satu. Karena masih satu pemilik dan terletak di satu kompleks juga, *Bintaro Jaya*. Dan title-nya menjadi 

*TANGERANG SELATAN | Bintaro Jaya*

Karena letaknya sudah bukan di Jakarta lagi 


Cheers


----------



## David-80

sbyctzn said:


> yes! usefull function "tags" is back  thanks dan salut buat upaya tim moderator dan admin SSC.
> Jadi nyaman lagi kalau akses SSCI...
> Dan sekarang hanya moderator ya yang bisa menambah dan edit "tags" hehehe...


Yup, kalau mau pasang tags, Silahkan Pm saya atau Bluesky 


Rickyfebriand sudah saya warning lewat PM. 


Cheers


----------



## yudibali2008

Dear Mods,

Please help to edit this project's title :

BALIKPAPAN | Whiz Hotel | 12 Floors + 1 Basement | U/C

_to :_

*BALIKPAPAN | Whiz Hotel | 10 Floors + 1 Basement | T/O*


Many thanks Mods.


----------



## rahul medan

mod forumer ini sudah berulang kali memposting yg aneh di thread2 yg berhubungan dengan medan. 
tolong ditindak mod. tq



bobtrix said:


> Gilak bnyk banget yg vote 10 padahal biasa bgt gedung nya
> *Pasti forumer jago kandang*


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=104888873#post104888873


----------



## Ocean One

Om Mod, ada sales marketing lagi neh di thread Jakarta.

>> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1643226


----------



## Sony Sjklw

Mod . .
tolong diubah judul thread-thread dibawah ini.

thread ini
www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1477890
menjadi

MAKASSAR | Grand Rinra | Hotel | 15 floors | U/C

-------------------------------------------------

thread ini
www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1478083
menjadi

MAKASSAR | Multi Niaga Junction | Condotel | 13 floors | T/O

--------------------------------------------------

thread ini
www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1533706
menjadi

MAKASSAR | Grand Imanawa | Hotel | 15 floors | T/O

--------------------------------------------------

thread ini
www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1547600
menjadi

MAKASSAR | Catur Jaya | Hotel | 18 floors | U/C

---------------------------------------------------

ini
www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1635762
menjadi

MAKASSAR | Amaris Pettarani | Hotel | 16 floors | U/C

----------------------------------------------------

thread ini
www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1522478
menjadi

MAKASSAR | Ibis Styles | Hotel | 12 floors | T/O

-----------------------------------------------------

thread ini
www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1130357
menjadi

MAKASSAR | Novotel Grand Shayla | Hotel | 13 floors | T/O

------------------------------------------------------

thread ini
www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1533698
menjadi

MAKASSAR | Tristar Hotel | 12 floors | T/O

thanks Mod 
;cheers:


----------



## David-80

^^ all request done


sekedar reminder lagi, bagi yang ingin memberikan tags pada thread nya, silahkan contact kami, akan kami bantu dengan senang hati untuk menampilkan tags pada thread anda, untuk memudahkan pencarian. 


Cheers


----------



## ananto hermawan

^^ Oke mas David, sudah dibuatkan tags-nya.

Gracias


----------



## laba-laba

Sebenarnya juga bro bozenBDJ bukan benar2 mencari jumlah posting, Tapi dia "suka" bercakap apa pun di semua thread. Nah ini sebenarnya yg terjadi. Kadang2 hanya ungkapan hati saja yg tertulisnya.

Dari dulu former SCCI dihanjurkan hanya memposting yg berhubungan dengan judulnya. 
Dilarang keras untuk CHIT a CHAt. Postingan musti berbobot.

Forum ini berbeda dengan forum2 tetangga kita. 

Kita coba untuk berposting yang berbobot.

Begitu kan bro bozenBDJ


----------



## bozenBDJ

IlhamBXT said:


> Bro BozenBDJ,Tolong lah hargai masukan kawan kawan disini.Karena,menurut saya pribadi terkadang postingan anda kurang berhubungan dengan yang sedang dibicarakan.Jangan hanya karena ingin meningkatkan jumlah postingan akhirnya postingan yang asal posting saja seperti yang terjadi di Thread Garuda Indonesia kemarin.SSCI beda dengan Kaskus lho.Disini lebih mengedapankan Kualitas Postingan ketimbang mengejar Jumlah Postingan semata.Boleh mengejar Postingan dengan cara Ikut berpartisipasi di berbagi thread tapi gunakan Bahasa yang santai namun cukup jelas dan cukup dimengerti forumer lain ^^
> saya tangkap sudah ada 4 orang lho yang menegur sampeyan
> *Yuk budayakan berforum yang sehat.Tidak City vs City,tidak mengedepankan Ego Kedaerahan yang tinggi,menerima Saran dan Masukan dari orang lain,berdebat dengan menggunakan bahasa yang santun dan tidak lekas marah apabila dipojokkan*.


Saya begitu kok  .

+ Bagus idenya.


----------



## Dazon

kok gw gak melihat kalo bozenbdj "ngejar postingan" ya? loh bukannya banyak yang "ngejar postingan"? apa banyak yang cemburu atas jumlah postingannya 

kalo doi suka ada dimana2, bukannya bagus tuh? tapi ya memang kadang suka gak dibaca dulu postingannya di page sebelumnya


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ :yes::yes::yes: Mungkin karena thread/postnya sudah 'terlewatkan' karena ada _post _baru.


----------



## IlhamBXT

Hanya memberi masukkan untuk berforum yang lebih baik  Why Not kalau usulan itu dipakai yang bersangkutan


----------



## Dazon

^^
berforum yang baik seperti apa?


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^^^ Seperti ini . . . . .. :



IlhamBXT said:


> Bro BozenBDJ,Tolong lah hargai masukan kawan kawan disini.Karena,menurut saya pribadi terkadang postingan anda kurang berhubungan dengan yang sedang dibicarakan.Jangan hanya karena ingin meningkatkan jumlah postingan akhirnya postingan yang asal posting saja seperti yang terjadi di Thread Garuda Indonesia kemarin.SSCI beda dengan Kaskus lho.Disini lebih mengedapankan Kualitas Postingan ketimbang mengejar Jumlah Postingan semata.Boleh mengejar Postingan dengan cara Ikut berpartisipasi di berbagi thread tapi gunakan Bahasa yang santai namun cukup jelas dan cukup dimengerti forumer lain ^^
> saya tangkap sudah ada 4 orang lho yang menegur sampeyan
> *Yuk budayakan berforum yang sehat.Tidak City vs City,tidak mengedepankan Ego Kedaerahan yang tinggi,menerima Saran dan Masukan dari orang lain,berdebat dengan menggunakan bahasa yang santun dan tidak lekas marah apabila dipojokkan*.


----------



## bhalholha

minta tolong moderator revisi judul thread 
[MAGELANG | Muntilan] Mounttilia Resort & Water Park by Saz Hospitality | 7 Floors | *** | U/C
menjadi
*[ MAGELANG ] Mounttilia Resort & Water Park by Saz Hospitality, Muntilan | Convention Hall | 7 Floors | *** | U/C*

terima kasih


----------



## thekonil

saya justru suka kalo ada forumer yg keliling thread yg diluar daerahnya. apalagi kalo postingan berbobot dan memotivasi. berarti dapat dipastikan forumer ini tidak mementingkan ego daerahnya namun ingin melihat dan bangga terhadap perkembangan semua daerah di indonesia :cheers:


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ Kalau saya begitu, malah sampai bagian forum luar negeri.


----------



## urix99

sudah biasa ada salah sedikit lalu ada orang yg sangat bijak post lebih dari 1000 huruf :lol:


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ _SSC _kan bukan _Twitter _makanya jumlah karakternya bisa sampai ~1500 .


----------



## sandy_936

Kalo boleh si, ini saya usul aja buat Bosen ber-DJ ya :
1. jangan kebanyakan nyamber, misal, Ani : Budi, nenek kamu sekarang behelan ya? *suddenly come from nowhere* Bozen : Iya, nenek budi sekarang behelan. Ga semua org suka dicampurin sh kalo lg ngobrol.
2. Jangan kebanyakan sotoy juga, ini saya ambil dari teritorial saya aja ya (Semarang), waktu itu di trit Setiabudi Signature, beliau bilang kalo lokasi proyek ini (daerah Srondol) di daerah utara / barat laut (saya aga lupa), sedangkan faktanya Srondol didaerah Selatan (gunung) jauh bgt sama utara (laut), uda disarkas sampe saya bilang "kalo menurut petanya si Bozen sih utara itu daerah Srondol" eh beliau bilang "Iya, daerah situ" PFFT-banget. -Beliau kan bukan orang Semarang, wajar dong kalo gatau-, ya kalo saya sih (ini saya ya) kalo gatau ya mending diem aja, atau googling dulu gt, biar ga malu-maluin diri sendiri. 
Saya juga sering kok jalan-jalan ke trit P&D kota-kota lain (itung-itung nambah wawasan), tp sebatas liat-liat aja (kecuali kalo misal ada sesuatu yang pengen di share, macem rendering / photo) dari pada posting gapenting ntar dikira SKSD.
Saya tau gaya berforum masing-masing org beda, saya juga ga melarang kok, saya cuma usul untuk dikurangi aja, biar misal yang tadinya "Ngebetein banget" jadi "Ngebetein aja"


----------



## bozenBDJ

_deleted_


----------



## D3Y

^^buat *bozenBDJ*...walo kadang2 bikin roaming, ane suka gaya lo
SSCI tanpa lo gak rame...

peace yaaww :nocrook:


----------



## jonathanterbang

Mod and all, may I ask something ??

:speech:
Mana yang lebih baik dan lebih enak dinalar dalam pembuatan judul di ROH dan ROA ?

*Nama Gedung | Nama Kota* | Fungsi | jl Lantai (Optional)

atau

*Nama Kota | Nama Gedung* | Fungsi | jl Lantai (Optional)

Mohon masukan beserta alasannya ya ?? Makasih. :master:


----------



## AK46

jonathanterbang said:


> *Nama Kota | Nama Gedung* | Fungsi | jl Lantai (Optional)


lebih suka yang ini sebenarnya. simple aja sih, format tersebut sudah dipakai di semua lingkup project and development SSCI...
jadi saat lihat di ROH/A lebih jelas pertamanya kalo gedung tersebut darimana asalnya :cheers:

secercah masukan dari saya :cheers2:


----------



## adjie_putrasolo

Momod, tolong dihapus postingan jual beli *disini* no #2623.

Thanks mod..


----------



## humaidy

Mod, Tutup thread ini ya...
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=840486
Gowa | Citraland Celebes
karena gak ada gedung HRnya
ini juga... 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1548217
Gowa | Royal Spring
serupa dengan citraland, kayaknya tidak ada HRnya (direndernya ada)


----------



## mas_dika

Dear mod, ada yang jualan,

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105188712#post105188712

langsung aja mod di banned dan diapus thread nya.

best regard,


----------



## saleko

Yang ini juga mod. Pelakunya sama.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1645224

:cheers:


----------



## Ocean One

Makin nambah neh om mod jualan mesinnya..:nuts:

>> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1645227


----------



## humaidy

satu lagi... bisa ubah username ku gak?
soalnya, saya nggak mau di sebut nama asli di forum ini..
malu saya... (dulu, gw daftar gak tahu apa apa, jadinya masukin nama asli)


----------



## Widana89

Waduh... momod pada kemana nie?? Banyak thread jual mesin berserakan...


----------



## bozenBDJ

humaidy said:


> satu lagi... *bisa ubah username ku gak*?
> soalnya, saya nggak mau di sebut nama asli di forum ini..
> malu saya... (dulu, gw daftar gak tahu apa apa, jadinya masukin nama asli)


*Tidak *bisa.

(kata si _*Jan*_ (atau *DaiTengu*? :? ) bisa saja tetapi prosesnya memakan waktu [& data-data disini] yang banyak (dan katanya _*Jan*_ dia bosan melakukan ini.).)



Widana89 said:


> *Waduh... momod pada kemana nie*?? Banyak thread jual mesin berserakan...


Sedang sibuk kerja mungkin? (_kan _mereka punya tugas dunia asli juga )


----------



## humaidy

hno: jadi gimana? perluhkan sya buat kloningan, gitu?
makin ribet masalahnya, nanti di kira kloningan
padahal, sya tidak bermaksud untuk mengkloningkan diri..
sya cuma gak mau, nama asli di jadikan bahan gimana gitu di forum...
gimana yah solusinya.....
akun ini juga punya 4-5 thread, klo editnya..........
bolak balik akun gitu?

<<<minta solusi!!!>>>


----------



## AK46

^^
yaudah sih bro, buat apa malu pake nama sendiri, toh beberapa forumer lain juga menggunakan nama asli untuk ID mereka :cheers:


----------



## yudibali2008

humaidy said:


> hno: jadi gimana? perluhkan sya buat kloningan, gitu?
> makin ribet masalahnya, nanti di kira kloningan
> padahal, sya tidak bermaksud untuk mengkloningkan diri..
> sya cuma gak mau, nama asli di jadikan bahan gimana gitu di forum...
> gimana yah solusinya.....
> akun ini juga punya 4-5 thread, klo editnya..........
> bolak balik akun gitu?
> 
> <<<minta solusi!!!>>>


Nama id bro juga dah bagus kok, kenapa mau diganti, selama tidak mencantumkan data2 pribadi di forum online (tanggal lahir, nomor ktp, alamat rumah, nmr telpon dll) nggak perlu ada yg perlu dirisaukan akan dipergunakan oleh oknum2 yg tdk bertanggung jawab.

Enjoy aja berforum bro humaidy


----------



## yudibali2008

Widana89 said:


> Waduh... momod pada kemana nie?? Banyak thread jual mesin berserakan...


Bisa jadi mas2 moderator kita lagi ada kegiatan ibadah dan kesibukan lainnya dalam bulan puasa ini. Tapi pastinya mereka akan memantau jika pas lagi tidak sibuk


----------



## AK46

mod, minta tolong buat ganti judul thread ini

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1645210

jadi 

*[SEMARANG] Sentraland | Office | Hotel | Condotel | Apartment | Shopping Center | 18 Floor + 2 Basement*

Terima kasih


----------



## David-80

Done, sorry kita momod juga ada kehidupan di real life. Jadi harap SABAR karena ini weekend. 

Cheers


----------



## Nanda Setia

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1645523
^^ Mod, minta tolong untuk diganti judul threadnya.

menjadi

*[SEMARANG] Beverly Hills | Condotel | Apartment | 3 Towers | 1x14 Floors | 2x20 Floors *

Terima kasih.


----------



## Dazon

^^
ane juga ikutan dong om mod
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1600083

menjadi
*BOGOR | Amaroossa Hotel | Hotel | 13 Fl | T/O*

thx u


----------



## bozenBDJ

Troll spotted, Please ban him/her . :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1085878

dan ini _post _(???) dia :



Jen55nifer said:


> you are right, mistake is on me right now


----------



## inBaliTimur

mod, tolong thread dibawah ini:

Toko Bunga (SBY)
Toko Bunga (BDG)
Toko Bunga (JKT)

dihapus aja, spamnya kelihatan banget tuh, plus request banned TSnya

makasih mod...........


----------



## Dazon

catet dulu nomornya.. lumayan bwat isengin orang.


----------



## inBaliTimur

^^ e-mailnya juga, buat dibully rame-rame


----------



## Dazon

^^
siapa tau cewek cakep broo... jack pot iseng2 telpon


----------



## sapuluh

mod, tolong dong ditinjau thread yang ini :
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105276063#post105276063


----------



## vankovic

Momod ada ini..



yofrada said:


> Ada yang punya contact no. owner/GM/Chief engineer ya gan? Mau propose TV cable dan internet ni.
> Many thanks


disini ,
disini ,
dan disini


----------



## David-80

^^ all done, thanks guys laporan nya kay:


Cheers


----------



## Namewee

Maaf merepotkan mod

Thread ini

Gabung ke sini
BATAN, BPPT, and LIPI - Indonesian Research Institutes


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto

Dear Moderator... 

Troll spotted in Jakarta MRT thread... hno:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105276252&highlight=#post105276252
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105293516&highlight=#post105293516

Please give *baguskahdkimrt* therapy
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1086117


----------



## David-80

^^ Clone making a comeback...


Ini clone dia...*chriskaskus*,* MRT Modern*, *baguskahdkimrt*




Cheers


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ Mau tanya moderator :
_Moderator _bisa mengetahui bahwa sebuah akun(_user_) itu sebuah _clone _caranya bagaimana?


----------



## laba-laba

bozenBDJ said:


> ^^ Mau tanya moderator :
> Moderator bisa mengetahui bahwa sebuah akun(user) itu sebuah clone caranya bagaimana?


R. A. H. A. S. I. A.


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ T.e.r.i.m.a. K.a.s.i.h. .


----------



## inBaliTimur

Wew, pindah topik ke masalah photo hosting

Wew, banyak foto Imageshack gue tiba-tiba mulai menghilang dari peredaran alias dihapus dari sononya. Oke, ada cara untuk mengcegah penghapusan lebih banyak? Atau gue harus nyari situs photo hosting laen (selain PB ama Imageshack)?

NB: PB = Photobucket


----------



## AK46

inBaliTimur said:


> Wew, pindah topik ke masalah photo hosting
> 
> Wew, banyak foto Imageshack gue tiba-tiba mulai menghilang dari peredaran alias dihapus dari sononya. Oke, ada cara untuk mengcegah penghapusan lebih banyak? Atau gue harus nyari situs photo hosting laen (selain PB ama Imageshack)?
> 
> NB: PB = Photobucket


masalahnya sama ni bang :lol:
ga coba migrasi ke flickr aja ? :cheers:


----------



## Dazon

inBaliTimur said:


> Wew, pindah topik ke masalah photo hosting
> 
> Wew, banyak foto Imageshack gue tiba-tiba mulai menghilang dari peredaran alias dihapus dari sononya. Oke, ada cara untuk mengcegah penghapusan lebih banyak? Atau gue harus nyari situs photo hosting laen (selain PB ama Imageshack)?
> 
> NB: PB = Photobucket


dulu ane pernah liat 1 account free imageshack hanya bisa nampung 500 images, kalo lebih dari itu akan ada penghapusan bertahap secara automatis. dimulai dari images paling awal. ada baiknya bikin ID imageshack yang baru saja.


----------



## AK46

^^
bang dazon, imageshack ada 2 versi ye ? imageshack.us sama imageshack.com

buat upload gambar sama saja atau beda ? :lol:


----------



## Ctrl Z

bozenBDJ said:


> ^^ Mau tanya moderator :
> _Moderator _bisa mengetahui bahwa sebuah akun(_user_) itu sebuah _clone _caranya bagaimana?


mungkin dilihat dari IP address log in internet-nya, kalau IP-nya sama ya sudah bisa dipastikan itu orang yang sama.. ^^


----------



## Dazon

AK46 said:


> ^^
> bang dazon, imageshack ada 2 versi ye ? imageshack.us sama imageshack.com
> 
> buat upload gambar sama saja atau beda ? :lol:


kalo ane dari dulu pake yang .us kalo .com baru liat sekarang. alamak :lol:


----------



## Ctrl Z

Soal image hosting..coba photobucket aja, so far jarang ada masalah.. :cheers:


----------



## Dazon

^^
iyo memang gak ada masalah tapi cukup berat webnya 
nampilin home pagenya kadang lama banget.


----------



## AK46

Ctrl Z said:


> Soal image hosting..coba photobucket aja, so far jarang ada masalah.. :cheers:


iya mas, cuma ada limitnya sih
akun saya udah kena limit, padahal baru upload 300 gambar :nuts:
hilang seh foto" update.an saya di SSCI ini :lol:


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ Berarti tidak tampil lagi gambarnya? hno:


----------



## yudibali2008

saya sih sekarang upload nya lewat postimage.org aja........simpel dan cepat.


----------



## IlhamBXT

Flickr.com menawarkan ruang penyimpanan yang besar hingga 1 Terabyte.Lumayan yang suka foto2 terfasilitasi :cheers:


----------



## inBaliTimur

^^ wah banyak sarannya nih, jadi gue milih manfaatkan kembali nih si fliker, atau postimage.......


----------



## AceN

bozenBDJ said:


> ^^ Mau tanya moderator :
> _Moderator _bisa mengetahui bahwa sebuah akun(_user_) itu sebuah _clone _caranya bagaimana?


Wah kompleks bro.

Jika ada userid baru masuk, pertama akan dianalisis dari emailnya. lalu dari nama userid nya juga dianalisis dengan algoritma tertentu, dan dibantu juga program anagram, yang diback up dengan Google Compute Engine, untuk membantu menganalisis apakah misalnya user ID saya : Acen, sama dengan acencen. Bisa jadi sama bisa jadi tidak. Untuk tau itu butuh processing power yang besar ( karena algoritma nya cukup kompleks ), makanya memanfaatkan Google Compute Engine yang punya daya komputasi besar. Google gitu loh.

Nah dari situ nanti muncul klasifikasi nya tu,
*GREEN *berarti bukan clone,
*YELLOW* terindikasi clone, kalo
*RED *sudah dipastikan clone. 

Dari tiap-tiap nama yang terflag itu, jika ada yang ter-flag sebagai RED alias clone, maka momod dari tiap negara akan mensubmit nama-nama yang RED itu secara daily ke Jan, selaku forum owner, atau DaiTengu, selaku COO nya.

Setelah tersubmit, maka Jan / DaiTengu barulah memutuskan setelah rapat tertutup diantara BoD SSC untuk memutuskan ID-ID yang terflag RED itu harus ditutup atau tidak. Jika ditutup, ya maka akan menugaskan momod yang berwenang di negara itu untuk mem-BANNED si klonengan.

Ribet kan jadi momod ? makanya kalo disini ada yang request apa-apa sabar, karena momod kerjaan udah ribet, gak digaji  kekekeekkekee


----------



## Namewee

^^ Apalagi momod juga manusia biasa yang disibukan oleh urusan sehari-hari. Jadi member sini juga harus mengerti momod, jangan cuma momodnya yang ngertiin kita :lol:

Btw, peniadaan batasan post 1000 kenapa tidak berlaku disemua forum?


----------



## Dazon

AceN said:


> Wah kompleks bro.
> 
> Jika ada userid baru masuk, pertama akan dianalisis dari emailnya. lalu dari nama userid nya juga dianalisis dengan algoritma tertentu, dan dibantu juga program anagram, yang diback up dengan Google Compute Engine, untuk membantu menganalisis apakah misalnya user ID saya : Acen, sama dengan acencen. Bisa jadi sama bisa jadi tidak. Untuk tau itu butuh processing power yang besar ( karena algoritma nya cukup kompleks ), makanya memanfaatkan Google Compute Engine yang punya daya komputasi besar. Google gitu loh.
> 
> Nah dari situ nanti muncul klasifikasi nya tu,
> *GREEN *berarti bukan clone,
> *YELLOW* terindikasi clone, kalo
> *RED *sudah dipastikan clone.
> 
> Dari tiap-tiap nama yang terflag itu, jika ada yang ter-flag sebagai RED alias clone, maka momod dari tiap negara akan mensubmit nama-nama yang RED itu secara daily ke Jan, selaku forum owner, atau DaiTengu, selaku COO nya.
> 
> Setelah tersubmit, maka Jan / DaiTengu barulah memutuskan setelah rapat tertutup diantara BoD SSC untuk memutuskan ID-ID yang terflag RED itu harus ditutup atau tidak. Jika ditutup, ya maka akan menugaskan momod yang berwenang di negara itu untuk mem-BANNED si klonengan.
> 
> Ribet kan jadi momod ? makanya kalo disini ada yang request apa-apa sabar, karena momod kerjaan udah ribet, gak digaji  kekekeekkekee


cen coba lo test bikin kloningan gih.. dari alamat e-mail yang mirip dengan e-mail account acen coba :lol: penasaran juga.


----------



## laba-laba

Tidak baik membicarakan rahasia tuan rumah di public


----------



## Efriansyah Ramadhan

barangkali thread ini dimerger atau...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105310537#post105310537


----------



## Dazon

thx mod udah remove threadnya.


----------



## jonathanterbang

Mod, user ini tolong ditindak donk --> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=985586

nge-spam dimana-mana, nimbrung sok tau, padahal sebenernya nda tau :bash: :bash:

example : 
thread ini : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1580931&page=13



bozenBDJ said:


> Langsung panas daerah Semarang Barat Laut


masak srondol di semarang barat laut ?? 

trus one liner everywhere, nulis seenaknya :bash:


bozenBDJ said:


> Ritual hebat


yang ini tega banget :


bozenBDJ said:


> Kepalanya mandornya proyek ini?


cek aja di threadnya

yang ini malah bikin bingung yang baca :


bozenBDJ said:


> Kepalanya mandornya proyek ini?





bozenBDJ said:


> Bukannya Kursi kelas Bisnis nya B77W Garuda beda dengan yang diatas?


padahal dipostingan sebelumnya udah disebutin A330 ?? Zzzz


dan ini yang paling bikin neg mod, udah salah, minta orang lain yang udah quote tulisannya untuk diedit :bash: :bash:


bozenBDJ said:


> Mohon diedit post nya ya . saya sudah membenarkan kok.


makasih sebelumnya mod


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ Dramanya dimulai lagi... hno:hno:


----------



## Namewee

^^ :lol:
Harusnya anda introspeksi diri. Coba anda request ke moderator untuk ngebrig anda sekitar tiga bulan. Mungkin setelah itu bisa berubah :cheers:


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ Mulai malam ini bisa saja kok introspeksinya  (tidak usah pakai _brig _segala) .


----------



## jonathanterbang

bozenBDJ said:


> ^^ Dramanya dimulai lagi... hno:hno:


Mas-e mending nyadar, mending gak usah nge-spam dimana-mana, udah dibilangi brapa kali ?? Bosen saya, udah nda tau, malah sok tau, salah ya nda minta maaf :doh: maune apa toh ?? Mending nek emang nda tau itu ya diem aja lebih baik....


----------



## AK46

bozenBDJ said:


> ^^ Mulai malam ini bisa saja kok introspeksinya  (tidak usah pakai _brig _segala) .


sebelum ini anda juga sudah dapat peringatan dari beberapa member juga, harusnya dengan kejadian itu anda bisa berintrospeksi, eh malah masih sama saja ternyata...
bener kata bang namewee, brig 3 bulan diharapkan bisa merubah cara berforum anda sambil anda berintrospeksi diri...


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ _Yo wis _(_wes _itu kata yang benarkah? :? ) Saya Minta ma'af :bow:  .


----------



## sapuluh

^^ kalau saya di facebook upload fotonya, cepat dan aman :cheers:


----------



## urix99

orang yg udah tau kesalahannya, gak usah diperpanjang lah. Nyantai aja berforum mah, thread itu bukan milik kelompok kan, siapa aja boleh ngomen. Bosan jg ngeliat tiba2 ada yg minta si itu dibrig, si itu dibanned. Biar aku gak tau permasalahannya, tapi damai ajalah sama hal2 luar biasa sepele, c.pedes


----------



## sandy_936

Dimisscalled itu juga hal sepele, tapi kalo dimiscalled setiap hari, tiap pagi siang sore malem ya ngebetein juga sih.


----------



## urix99

loh hubungannya apa toh? Telepon/hp dengan thread emangnya sama? Hp itu punya 1 orang, thread itu punya semua yg berforum.


----------



## rahul medan

urix99 said:


> loh hubungannya apa toh? Telepon/hp dengan thread emangnya sama? Hp itu punya 1 orang, thread itu punya semua yg berforum.


Mereka juga punya hak untuk mengadu. Tak usah terlalu dicampuri :cheers:


----------



## urix99

oh jd gitu. Mereka dan dia.


----------



## IlhamBXT

bozenBDJ Rehat sejenak SSCIannya :cheers: nanti mulai lagi dengan semangat dan gaya berforum yang baru.Karena sampeyan masih sekolah fokus dulu sama pelajaran disekolah.SSCI Just For Fun kok.Oke jangn marah sama kita2.Kita kasih nasehat begini karena kita semua sayang sama kamu dan tidak pengen kamu kenapa2 dikemudian hari :cheers: 
Keep posting masbro.


----------



## sandy_936

urix99 said:


> loh hubungannya apa toh? Telepon/hp dengan thread emangnya sama? Hp itu punya 1 orang, thread itu punya semua yg berforum.


suaranya ganggu orang disekitar | disilent dong | miscallednya ganggu orang yg mau beneran nelpon, hp jd sibuk.


----------



## You_soap

^^ Tak tambahin ya, biar makin rame 
Dari trit ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105306164#post105306164



bozenBDJ said:


> ^^ Jangan pakai gelas _post _nya, lagi puasa _nih_. :nono:


Jadi inget pada seniornya yg sekota, si mtsbjm1 yg dulu juga melakukan hal serupa di banyak trit, tapi setelah diingatkan sekarang udah jarang nongol lagi, entah kalo di trit kota sendiri.

Eh... gak pantes disebut senior ya, wong join date-nya sama


----------



## jonathanterbang

nih yang di Forum Int, nda tau lapor mana Zzzz...
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=316693&page=75
kasihan tuh, fieldsofdreams dibuat bingung sama pernyataan bozen, zzzz.... postingan saya nda akan saya edit. liat postingnya dia sebelumnya, yang ngawur ntah dapet dari mana :bash: :bash:


----------



## AK46

salah satu teguran di thread luxury store facade in jakarta 



hakims said:


> sorry bro H&M
> yg dibilang bro adhira IMO ada benernya...
> 
> dan buat Bozenbdj
> sudah mengertikah ikam???
> kalo gaya bahasa penulisan anda membuat RANCU yg membacanya..
> bukakh sudah pernah mendapat teguran dithread FAQ
> saya sendiri bingung untuk membacanya...
> beda sih bole tapi jangan sampai berkesan yg negative
> krn tidak membuat nyaman yg membacanya...
> ini forum umum ya selayaknya penulisan secara standart umum
> bukan dengan gaya penulisan pribadi dan sesuka hati...
> 
> sorry jadi OOT
> back to topic


----------



## yudibali2008

Yang saya takutkan akhirnya terjadi juga......sudah saya pernah ingatkan bozenBDJ utk mengubah gaya postingan dan juga lebih teliti utk memposting, agar forumer lainnya bisa mengerti dan diskusi jadi lancar dan nyambung.

Saya salah seorang yg sampai sekarang masing nggak bisa pakai nalar arah postingan bro Bozen......yg ada bikin saya bingung sendiri 

Semoga bozenBDJ bisa memperbaiki kekurangan dia tersebut.....

Prinsip nya sih (kalau saya pribadi), jika tidak menguasai suatu subjek/bahan omongan, lebih baik memperhatikan dan menyimak dahulu forumer2 lainnya yg tengah berdiskusi......lebih bijak rasanya


----------



## Madinatul Iman

Ikut komentar : 
Sptnya itu sdh menjadi karakter dan gaya khas nya mas bozen ! Suka nimbrung ke banyak trit sampe ke forum Int'l saya salut sama mas bozen sptnya cinta sekali dgn SSCI :cheers: 
Dan gaya bahasa dan tulisannya mmg seringnya spt spontan comment , 
Walau tdk sepenuhnya postingannya bermasalah *nyepam ! 
Pernah jg sy lihat beliau *mas bozen postingannya hanya berupa quote postingan forumer lain tanpa tambahan hehe dan sy berusaha mentoleransinya 
Klo ga salah waktu itu di warn oleh bang yudibali2008 
Trus belajar mas bozen dari saran dan kritik teman2 lainnya ya ... 
Saya salut sm mas BozenBDJ :cheers:


----------



## bozenBDJ

Aduh :doh: , sudah saya maafkan tadi malam diskusi ini dimulai lagi :doh: .


----------



## bozenBDJ

+ _Post _ini bagaimana sifatnya?



Dito Roso said:


> *Ini yg disebut NGELUNJAK ! dikasih Hati minta Jantung... Didiamin KEPALA KITA DIINJAK !!*
> hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:
> 
> Ga Masalah buat saya (Rakyat Indonesia yang ga pernah nunggak bayar pajak) kalau itu bukan Airline yang pake atribut : GARUDA INDONESIA.. .... andai itu Lion, atau Air Asia... BODO AMAT GUWE !!
> Ga Rela Bangsa gw ..INDONESIA ..jd DIBEGOIN GITU... Pihak Manajemen GA ga boleh tinggal diam !!
> 
> Pas Banget dah avatar gw di belah kiri itu buat gambarin kedunguan manajemen GA !!


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1606098&page=72


----------



## bozenBDJ

Mohon diakhirkan infraksi saya, _kan _si dia ( *Dito Roso *) yang membuat pelanggaran tersebut, *bukan saya sendiri*.


----------



## David-80

^^ Warning itu untuk anda yang sering OFF topic bukan karena laporan anda, bahkan saya yang kirim PM ke anda pun tidak di tanggapi! 


btw, BozenBDJ tolong provide detail anda ke saya kalau anda bukan mtsBJM, saya tunggu bukti otentiknya kalau anda memang kembaran atau adik nya dia. 


Cheers


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ Saya bukan si *mtsbjm1 *kok, saya lain orangnya (lahirnya saja berbeda waktu ; akun media sosial saja beda (saya tidak punya akun _twitter_)).


----------



## damarsinyo

bozenBDJ said:


> Aduh :doh: , *sudah saya maafkan* tadi malam diskusi ini dimulai lagi :doh: .


^^ini yg salah siapa sih?? :lol:

kalo saya lihat bozenBDJ ini bahasa Indonesia agak kacau... :nuts:


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ Bingung saya. :dunno:

+ Bahasa Indonesia saya _kan _ada kata pinjaman.


----------



## You_soap

^^ saya malah lebih bingung dengan postingan di atas


----------



## RAGIL77

Mungkin si bozenBDJ ini pakai google translate


----------



## iwank

Atau dia bukan berasal dari bumi .... ?


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ :nono::nono:
Saya orang Indonesia asli kok (lebih tepatnya orang Banjar)


----------



## jonathanterbang

:doh: :doh: ini malah OOT terus-terusan, mau nunggu Jan turun ya ?? :bash:

@bozenBDJ, segera selesaikan ya urusannya sama momod, siapain bukti-bukti otentik ya, dan PM ke beliau, dan jangan "OOT" terus-menerus :bash:

#kayaknya_perlu_di_brig_biar_sadar


----------



## AceN

BozenBDJ, dirimu masih sekolah kan ? wajar kok kalo semangat berposting nya sangat tinggi. Tak perhatiin 1 hari bisa post > 50. Maklum anak muda, semangat menggebu-gebu  hehehe

Yang disini ini bukan mendiskreditkan kamu, tapi mohon agar gaya berposting & gaya bahasanya diubah. Jangan one liner dan asal njeplak begitu. Kalau memang ga menguasai topik, lebih baik pelajari dulu. Bisa ikut nimbrung tapi jangan langsung buat judgement / statement misalnya. Matur nuwun dulu, atau tulis CMIIW agar orang tau kalau kamu ga menguasai konteksnya, jadi orang juga ga langsung salah kaprah menilai kamu.

*Dan tidak harus setiap postingan orang di comment. Gak perlu lah cuma menanggapi misalnya dengan : "Horeeeee bandaranya keren :banana::banana::banana:".*

Kalau untuk apresiasi bilang Thanks, bisa dengan me-like post nya. Jadi ga buang-buang jatah post 1 halaman.

Introspeksi ya brother. Keep posting, but useful one please  :cheers1:


----------



## sandy_936

bozenBDJ said:


> Aduh :doh: , sudah saya maafkan tadi malam diskusi ini dimulai lagi :doh: .


Jadi yang salah kita-kita ya bosen ber-DJ?


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ Komputernya beda sejauh 4 meter + Sudah saya baca PM nya .

+

1. Komputer yang saya pakai untuk mengetik ini mereknya beda dengan si *mtsbjm1 *.
2. dia lebih suka aktif sampai ~ jam 9 malam WITA kalau saya sudah tidak aktif sejak sekitar 1/2 jam sebelumnya.
3. dia akun email (surel) nya sangat berbeda dengan saya.
4. Bandingkan hasil foto saya dengan dia (mohon dilihat ; tidak ada panah kebawah):

Dia :


Kayutangi Roundabout by mtusBanua, on Flickr

Saya :


Riverside Watchtower from the older Siring | U/C by bozenBDJ, on Flickr

^ Beda _kan_, kameranya saja sangat beda. dia pakai_ Nokia X*_ (sebuah telepon genggam) saya hanya pakai sebuah kamera _Sony _.


----------



## yudibali2008

This is getting interesting, indeed.....

Hope the truth will reveal very soon,.....this is will answer my curiosity too


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ :check: So interesting it (nearly) makes me angry hno: .


----------



## Losbp

*Interupsi saudara-saudara*

Maaf mengganggu perbincangan soal _reveal_ kebenaran forumer bozen, tapi saya mau tanya soal troll di thread Jakarta MRT, di page 300 di thread ini dikatakan katanya sumber troll *MRT Modern*, *baguskahdkimrt* dst adalah forumer pisslur. Nah saya cuman pengen minta verifikasi om David aja apakah bener dia karena dia udah mulai provokasi yang dulu dikobarkan lagi di thread tsb.

-Thanks


----------



## David-80

Losbp said:


> Maaf mengganggu perbincangan soal _reveal_ kebenaran forumer bozen, tapi saya mau tanya soal troll di thread Jakarta MRT, di page 300 di thread ini dikatakan katanya sumber troll *MRT Modern*, *baguskahdkimrt* dst adalah forumer pisslur. Nah saya cuman pengen minta verifikasi om David aja apakah bener dia karena dia udah mulai provokasi yang dulu dikobarkan lagi di thread tsb.
> 
> -Thanks


setelah investigasi yang mendalam, pemilik asli dari dua account itu adalah chriskaskus. Kemungkinan besar dulu dia kebetulan memakai koneksi yang sama (not sharing computer) Yang bersangkutan sudah kami banned, tapi kami masih mengawasi pisslur, karena ini merupakan kasus yang sangat "complicated"

chriskaskus --> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1066022


*EDITED*: Btw, Saya sudah capek dengan pisslur, kata2 dia yang bilang Ahok menggongong dan bilang kalau SSC kelas rendahan di situ, membuat saya tidak lagi akan memberikan kesempatan untuk dia. Lagipula, dia sama sekali tidak ber kontribusi dalam teknik MRT, karena SSC thread MRT bukan lah untuk urusan politik, tapi teknik.

Hes gone!


Cheers


----------



## ahonksirad

*baru keluar dari pertapaan*
ada apa ini?


----------



## laba-laba

ahonksirad said:


> *baru keluar dari pertapaan*
> ada apa ini?


Mari kita luruskan dulu.

Hal-hal seperti ini, yang dari dulu sudah di larang.

Posting lah hal2 yang berbobot.

Untuk yang lain harap jgn di contoh seperti ini.


----------



## KyleRease

Bro Bozen nge Cheat likes received ya? sampe 2000an.. salut


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ Ya tidak, caranya yang baik kok.


----------



## You_soap

bozenBDJ said:


> ^^ Saya *me-like *sampai bejibun itu asli _kok _
> 
> i.e. dengan cara memekan tombol 'like' berkali-kali (harus lama).


Kan ngomongin kamu di-like bukan kamu me-like :nuts:

Kapan2 nampang bareng mtsbjm1 yah di gado-gado biar clear, kalo saudaraan pasti ada foto bareng.


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ Ada cara jitunya  (monggo dicoba sendiri  ) :

1. Mempost foto-foto yang berkualitas (maupun tidak :lol: ) di forum fotografi internasional.
2. Saya tidak hapal sisanya :doh:


----------



## damarsinyo

bozenBDJ said:


> ^^ Ada cara jitunya  (monggo dicoba sendiri  ) :
> 
> 1. Mempost foto-foto yang berkualitas (maupun tidak :lol: ) di forum fotografi internasional.
> 2. Saya tidak hapal sisanya :doh:


^^ini ngomongin apaan sih, gagal paham saya :rofl:


----------



## AK46

^^
belum tobat mas, perlu di terapi beneran dia hno:


----------



## Dazon

bozenBDJ said:


> ^^ Ada cara jitunya  (monggo dicoba sendiri  ) :
> 
> 1. Mempost foto-foto yang berkualitas (maupun tidak :lol: ) di forum fotografi internasional.
> 2. Saya tidak hapal sisanya :doh:



fotonya mana ye? kok susah amat. topic yang laen malah di bahas... 



KyleRease said:


> Bro Bozen nge Cheat likes received ya? sampe 2000an.. salut


wah anda negatif thinkingnya berlebihan, sudah cek profilnya like receivednya?? 

-----------
lagian ini bukan forum seperti forum tetangga, yang haus akan popularitas :lol: bermodal kan copas :banana: hanya untuk medapatkan sejenis "like" :dead:


----------



## netsurfe

Dazon said:


> lagian ini bukan forum seperti forum tetangga, yang haus akan popularitas :lol: bermodal kan copas :banana: hanya untuk medapatkan sejenis "like" :dead:


Sayangnya sepertinya sebagian pada gak sadar / gak mau tau hal ini.


----------



## Wicak_15

Bang Mod, mohon thread:

*JAKARTA | Thamrin Nine | Office | 194.3 m | 45 Fl | Com* 

Judulnya direvisi menjadi 

*JAKARTA | Thamrin Nine | Mixed Use | 1 x 45 Fl - Completed | 1 x 71 Fl (330 M) - U/C | 1 x 8 Fl, 1 x 15 Fl, 1 x 8 Fl - Plan* 

Penamaan judul dianalisa berdasarkan artikelnya Mam Hil, http://properti.kompas.com/index.php/read/2013/07/18/1853129/Apartemen.Mewah.Thamrin.Nine.Dipasarkan.Dalam.Dollar.AS 


Cheers:cheers:


----------



## yudibali2008

akhirnya, Indonesia akan punya beberapa bangunan Supertall :cheers:


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ Sebenarnya *Cemindo Tower *sudah sedang dibangun sebagai sebuah _supertall_ (meskipun pas di 300 meter tingginya, kecuali kurang dari 300 meter)


----------



## Dazon

^^
yakin? tau darimana? any accurate source?

mungkin sudah waktunya Ciputra World Jakarta lengser dari sticky. di gantikan yang satu ini(thamrin 9 extension). looks promising than cemindo tower.


----------



## bozenBDJ

_moved_


----------



## bozenBDJ

Dazon said:


> ^^
> *yakin? tau darimana? any accurate source?*
> 
> mungkin sudah waktunya Ciputra World Jakarta lengser dari sticky. di gantikan yang satu ini. looks promising than cemindo tower.


_Thread _nya Cemindo Tower > http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1330589&page=33 



AK46 said:


> ^^
> belum tobat mas, perlu di terapi beneran dia hno:


Sudah dari tanggal 17 tadi mas terlewat sudah.


----------



## Dazon

sorry mod.


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ Itu sudah di _post _sebelumnya.


----------



## XtremeRampage

Spam/Salah kamar?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=105310013&postcount=1122

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=105352822&postcount=1131


----------



## AceN

bozenBDJ said:


> ^^ Sebenarnya *Cemindo Tower *sudah sedang dibangun sebagai sebuah _supertall_ (meskipun pas di 300 meter tingginya, kecuali kurang dari 300 meter)


Nah ini lo bozen, postingan kaya gini yang bikin *palmface*

Semua ya tau, kalo 300 M kurang ga dibilang supertall. Dan kalo bozen bener-bener mengikutin tretnya, akan tau sbenernya Cemindo itu 300 M apa nggak. Kalau beneran tau, maka ga akan asal njeplak kaya gini


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ Ada 'catatan' nya didalam kurung _post _tersebut (_kan _tingginya belum dipastikan secara _kongkret_).


----------



## sandy_936

AceN said:


> Nah ini lo bozen, postingan kaya gini yang bikin *palmface*
> 
> Semua ya tau, kalo 300 M kurang ga dibilang supertall. Dan kalo bozen bener-bener mengikutin tretnya, akan tau sbenernya Cemindo itu 300 M apa nggak. Kalau beneran tau, maka ga akan asal njeplak kaya gini


Kalo kata temen saya ditwitter, "Tolol boleh, sotoy jangan"


----------



## humaidy

yang mau gabung di Warkop... silahkan medaftar di :

http://warkopaja.topiked.com/


----------



## Dazon

^^
kita punya sub sub forum ini www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=596 kenapa tidak dibudidayakan?


----------



## humaidy

di hapus


----------



## inBaliTimur

^^ Gue ngomen idenya bro humaidy ya.........

Gue setuju, tapi gue saranin, hati-hati dengan aksi penyusupan oleh spammer, anak kaskus, penerbit hal-hal bokep dst., dan kalau sudah punya forum biasanya butuh ketekunan untuk mengelolanya.

Tapi demi alasan waktu yang mulai menyempit, gue ga join. Banyak banget aktivitas gue di layar kompie, dari edit peta di Wikimapia, maen SimCity 4, baca berita de el el, duh banyaknya.......


----------



## David-80

Humaidy, Terima kasih atas saran SSC off topic forum nya, kami tidak bisa meng "iya" atau "tidak" kan forum tersebut karena itu di luar wewenang domain kami (SSC). Walau bagaimanapun, jika ingin lebih puas untuk ber posting off topic di forum tersebut, silahkan saja kok, itu hak member juga, kami tidak bisa melarang kan, untuk tidak posting di forum lain?  (asalkan tidak nge spam disini dengan promosi forum tersebut karena itu dilarang  )

Seperti yang Dazon sudah bilang, kami sudah ada gado-gado untuk postingan off topic, memang dengan aturan yang sama seperti sub forum lain nya yaitu no pornografi dan no SARA, tapi saya rasa sub forum Gado-Gado sudah bisa mencakup semua postingan OOT. 



Cheers


----------



## humaidy

oke... makasih atas sarannya... 
nama ssci nya di hapus nanti jadi "Warkop Aja" 
agar .... <ndak bisa di jelasin>

<Mohon toppic ini di skip saja>

ssc tdi off 2/3 jam...kenapa ya?


----------



## ananto hermawan

^^ Ini mas, Twitter dari Daitengu:

RT ‏@DaiTengu #SkyscraperCity is down for a few minutes, having some Database issues.


----------



## bozenBDJ

Mohon diawasi  :



Willia1dak said:


> Gw sibuk sekali, kebetulan sekarang hari Minggu gw ada waktu utk bikin thread baru ini


----------



## dochan

AceN said:


> Nah ini lo bozen, postingan kaya gini yang bikin *palmface*


Sepertinya kita harus terbiasa dengan keadaan kaya gini. Post dari member tersebut banyak (walopun ga semuanya) yang tidak relevan di beberapa thread, walaupun sudah diperingatkan berkali-kali, kejadian kaya gini tetap berulang (malah berkesan mengejar jumlah posting). Seriusan saya jadi agak males baca komen2 asal njeplak tersebut. Bukannya personal attack, tapi fakta..


----------



## paradyto

*David* & *Blue*,

Mohon closed thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646843, karena double dan sudah ada threadnya sendiri http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1508768&page=7

terima kasih banyak,
cheers


----------



## netsurfe

dochan said:


> *Sepertinya kita harus terbiasa dengan keadaan kaya gini*. Post dari member tersebut banyak (walopun ga semuanya) yang tidak relevan di beberapa thread, walaupun sudah diperingatkan berkali-kali, kejadian kaya gini tetap berulang (malah berkesan mengejar jumlah posting). Seriusan saya jadi agak males baca komen2 asal njeplak tersebut. Bukannya personal attack, tapi fakta..


Kenapa jadi kita yang harus terbiasa yah? Tetep harusnya forumer kayak gitu yang berubah. Gw sih bukan agak males lagi tapi dah bener2 males. Postingannza *No value added at all*.


----------



## dochan

netsurfe said:


> Kenapa jadi kita yang harus terbiasa yah? Tetep harusnya forumer kayak gitu yang berubah. Gw sih bukan agak males lagi tapi dah bener2 males. Postingannza *No value added at all*.


Ya gimana lagi coba, udah diingetin banyak kali teteuuup aja gitu..

Yg dibold setuju banget


----------



## AK46

bozenBDJ said:


> Mohon diawasi  :


ya elu itu yang harus diawasi, udah diperingati oleh banyak member padahal :bash:


----------



## saleko

^^ :lol: Iya nih. Jadinya banyak post yang berubah jadi 'edited' atau 'deleted'. Ya karena itu, ga ngerti topik dan akhirnya diperingati di trit oleh forumer lain. Kan ga akan seperti itu kalu yang bersangkutan paham tentang topik dan post yang akan diutarakan. :cheers:


----------



## mas_dika

Dear mod,

ada yang jualan, langsung aja mod di banned n dihapus thread nya, biar jeraa...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105407824#post105407824


----------



## AK46

mod, mohon ditindak member ini sebelum menyebarkan virus kebencian lebih

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1087315

sekalian di cek asal kloningan atau member baru yang cari sensasi itu mod :cheers:

--------

sekalian delete trit jual beli ya mod :lol:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646912

thanks


----------



## vianvion

^^ sepertinya itu emang kloningan, kayak gak punya kerjaan aja selain ngerusuh di thread orang.


----------



## You_soap

dochan said:


> Sepertinya kita harus terbiasa dengan keadaan kaya gini. Post dari member tersebut banyak (walopun ga semuanya) yang tidak relevan di beberapa thread, walaupun sudah diperingatkan berkali-kali, kejadian kaya gini tetap berulang (malah berkesan mengejar jumlah posting). Seriusan saya jadi agak males baca komen2 asal njeplak tersebut. Bukannya personal attack, tapi fakta..


Iseng2 ngamati jumlah postingan dia,, Kamis - Jumat nambah 100, Jumat - Minggu hampir 200..  Sebenernya tidak salah, tp tolong kalo posting yg relevan, bukan sekedar ngejar jumlah posting, kami tidak silau lihat member dgn post puluhan ribu, kualitas lebih penting daripada kuantitas. Banyak lho forumer yg merasa terganggu tp mereka tidak ikutan komen di sini.


----------



## dochan

You_soap said:


> Iseng2 ngamati jumlah postingan dia,, Kamis - Jumat nambah 100, Jumat - Minggu hampir 200..  Sebenernya tidak salah, tp tolong kalo posting yg relevan, bukan sekedar ngejar jumlah posting, kami tidak silau lihat member dgn post puluhan ribu, kualitas lebih penting daripada kuantitas. Banyak lho forumer yg merasa terganggu tp mereka tidak ikutan komen di sini.



Sehari rata2 50 post bro, didominasi oleh postingan oot yg sangat tdk berbobot yg kadang diedit sm dy sndiri jadi 'deleted', 'moved' (sumpah, sy benci bgt dgn postingan moved, deleted, WTF)... 

BozenBDJ and mtsbjm1 are annoying as hell (especially you, BozenBDJ!). Mereka bagaikan tumor di forum ini. Kita d sini sangat terganggu dgn sikap BozenBDJ. Mod d sini sangat baik masih membiarkan BozenBDJ berkeliaran di forum SSCI ini.


----------



## eurico

selamat bozenBDJ, you're on my ignore list now, mengikuti kakak mu mtsbjm1 yang telah terlebih dahulu gw ignore, cheers


----------



## netsurfe

You_soap said:


> Iseng2 ngamati jumlah postingan dia,, Kamis - Jumat nambah 100, Jumat - Minggu hampir 200..  Sebenernya tidak salah, tp tolong kalo posting yg relevan, bukan sekedar ngejar jumlah posting, kami tidak silau lihat member dgn post puluhan ribu, kualitas lebih penting daripada kuantitas. Banyak lho forumer yg merasa terganggu tp mereka tidak ikutan komen di sini.


Betul, tapi masalahnya bukan di jumlah postingan, tapi *jumlah postingan yang gak ada gunanya*. Banyak forumer juga jumlah postingan tinggi, tapi gak menjadi masalah karena mereka bukan posting 99% BS.

Yap emang bisa pake ignore list, tapi sebenarnya gak menyelesaikan masalahnya, karena banyak yang bukan user juga baca SSC ini. Jadi gw tetep berpendapat, sumber masalahnya lah yang harus ditangani.

@bozen
Seriously, get a life. Kita udah bozen ama postingan kamu yang membozenkan.


----------



## Dazon

bozenBDJ said:


> Merujuk pada *Herman Ismail *: Jangan dipertunjukkan ke Publik, bisa batal pahala puasa anda.


man, this is ridiculous. the best nightmare i ever seen here.
What are u waiting for mod? just ban him(bozenBDJ n mtsbjm) permanently.


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ Saya hanya mengedit post tersebut supaya si hilda tidak kebingungan. 
_i.e._ dia (mungkin) hendak membuka aib saya, itu merupakan sifat berdosa dalam Islam apalagi pada bulan suci ini.


----------



## dochan

bozenBDJ said:


> ^^ Saya hanya mengedit post tersebut supaya si hilda tidak kebingungan.
> i.e. dia (mungkin) hendak membuka aib saya, itu merupakan sifat berdosa dalam Islam apalagi pada bulan suci ini.


May God have mercy on your soul


----------



## Mehome

aib............


----------



## sandy_936

bozenBDJ said:


> ^^ Saya hanya mengedit post tersebut supaya si hilda tidak kebingungan.
> _i.e._ dia (mungkin) hendak membuka aib saya, itu merupakan sifat berdosa dalam Islam apalagi pada bulan suci ini.


----------



## urix99

aku pikir kalian diatas semua kekanak kanakkan. Ayo mod hapus lg postingan2 gak jelas di FAQ thread, kayak masalah signature dulu


----------



## IlhamBXT

Harusnya Brig,Banned sementara,dan Banned permanent bisa jadi pelajaran buat berubah bukan semakin menjadi-jadi :cheers2:


----------



## AceN

dochan said:


> May God have mercy on your soul


Amen. Wakakakakakak


----------



## AK46

IlhamBXT said:


> Harusnya Brig,Banned sementara,dan Banned permanent bisa jadi pelajaran buat berubah bukan semakin menjadi-jadi :cheers2:


sudah diperingati member di berbagai wilayah, yang ada makin bergerilya bro #yaomingface
so, what are you waiting for mod ? sudah banyak member yang mengeluh atas tindakannya tersebut...


----------



## rahul medan

Masih suka asal nyablak. Jelas itu stasiunnya keliatan hno:



>


^^


hadygg said:


> Kalau ke Kuala Namu naik keretanya dari sini?





bozenBDJ said:


> Bukan , jalan kaki sedikit ke Stasiun Medan.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1451981&page=78


----------



## David-80

BozenBDJ is brigged/banned sampai 7 hari, jika nanti setelah brigged/banned lepas yang bersangkutan masih tidak berubah, tidak menutup akan temp ban yang lebih lama atau malah permanent banned.



Cheers


----------



## kalimantanku

^^ thanks mod si BozenBDJ sudah di brig...di banned permanent juga gak papa kok..

asli dia suka spamming di thread Banjarmasin, thread kota nya yg harus nya dia buat menjadi thread yg ber kualitas..

saya sdh lama terganggu oleh postingan dia mod, tp saya selama ini diam aja..

penggunaan bahasa nya yg membingungkan, sok tahu, sok english, dan suka ngomen hal-hal gak perlu, misal "thanks" , "sudah di posting" bla bla bla...

capek mod,,, 

thanks sdh di brig...

utk Mtsbjm1, jika anda merasa BozenBDJ adalah kembaran anda, silakan ajak pd bukber puasa SSC Banjarmasin sekitar minggu depan..mudahan bukber nya terealisasi..amin


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

*Double Thread*

^^ Sudah. Thank's Mod!


----------



## humaidy

pesen,,,

MAKASSAR | Grand Imanawa | Hotel | 15 floors | T/O ubah namanya menjadi *MAKASSAR | Grand Inawa | Hotel | 15 floors | T/O...* GOWA | Citraland Celebes dan GOWA | Royal Spring | U/C di close aja...


----------



## AceN

Dave & Dave,

*dsvff* ini kayanya klonengan forumer yang dulu pernah di ban. Postingannya banyak yang ngasal.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=16944585


----------



## vianvion

Mod ada kloningan di thread ini
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1570129&page=63 
sama ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105523167#post105523167

Pelakunya ini: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1088285


----------



## yudibali2008

Dear Mods,...

Tolong dibungkus mod....jualan nih orang :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105523608#post105523608


----------



## IlhamBXT

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105525111#post105525111

Om moderator mohon ditindaklanjuti thread ini :cheers2:


----------



## vankovic

mod ini thread gak penting kan??
ini
sama ini


----------



## invalidface

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105551543#post105551543
debatnya mulai ga sehat mod, tolong di kasih warning aja dulu. (IMO)


----------



## David-80

^^ all is done , thanks for the report guys 


Cheers


----------



## aan_mustafa

Venantio said:


> ..... Tapi Indonesia dengan sombongnya dan angkuhnya bilang bahwa dirinya PALING TOLERAN.. Itu adalah bullshit... .....


Dear Moderator, Sepertinya komentar tersebut sudah semestinya mendapatkan peringatan "keras". 

Pertama membawa masalah "Agama" dan kedua telah merendahkan "Negara" dg generalisir "semua orang Indonesia angkuh". Kenyataan tidak semua WNI angkuh menganggap negaranya "paling toleran".


----------



## Namewee

^^ Saya setuju sekali. Kenapa cuma *bagak* yang dibrig. Padahal dia yang mulai memancing


----------



## David-80

aan_mustafa said:


> Dear Moderator, Sepertinya komentar tersebut sudah semestinya mendapatkan peringatan "keras".
> 
> Pertama membawa masalah "Agama" dan kedua telah merendahkan "Negara" dg generalisir "semua orang Indonesia angkuh". Kenyataan tidak semua WNI angkuh menganggap negaranya "paling toleran".


I warned him already.


Cheers


----------



## endar

Mungkin sedikit saran, policy di ssc jelas dilarang membahas agama. Saya coba pahami itu dan mendapat beberapa alasan diantaranya diskusi tidak sehat. Sarannya mungkin hindari sebisa mungkin bahas membahas agama di ssc ini dan sebisa mungkin yang memiliki agama berbeda untuk tidak banyak berkomentar tentang agama atau ajaran agama lainnya. Pasti sedikit berbeda penerimaannya. Selain itu karena di ssc ini dilarang bahas agama ya seharusnya jangan bahas itu disini. Hehe just my cent ya.


----------



## unfamous

Mod, apakah statement ini termasuk SARA?jika iya mohon ditindak sesuai aturan berlaku

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=105587406&postcount=11802


----------



## eurico

^^ maksudnya transmigran dari jawa udik2 yg gelaran tiker di sono gitu kali yakkk.... hmmmmm


----------



## Dazon

musti di warning keras sudah menjurus merendahkan cecuatu..


----------



## Losbp

^^ Boleh saja menggambarkan situasi lapangan, namun mungkin harap difikir juga apakah kata-kata yang kita akan ucapkan tidaklah menyinggung suatu golongan tertentu masbro. Saya sendiri mungkin tidak merasa tersinggung oleh statement yang diberikan, namun tidak berarti semua orang merasa seperti saya.

Makannya di SSCI ini sangat diketatkan dalam regulasi komentar yang menjurus ke SARA, karena sangat riskan akan munculnya sentimen2 tertentu yang berarah ke sesuatu yang tidak diinginkan. Dan hal itu adalah hal yang jelas kita semua pengen hindarkan

-Cheers


----------



## laba-laba

Arti dari SARA itu apa?


----------



## urix99

^^^ yang bertanya biasanya lebih tau.


----------



## David-80

laba-laba said:


> Arti dari SARA itu apa?


apa yang dilakukan rahul medan sudah menjurus ke sara, oleh karena itu saya akan warning yang bersangkutan. Karena suku/ras merupakan masuk dalam SARA.

rahul medan juga sudah minta maaf di thread itu, jadi saya rasa masalah ini biar kami yang menyelesaikan dan cukup sampai disini di bahas di FAQ.


Cheers


----------



## Sizter85

Hey bro aan, sebelum anda berucap, silahkan dicross check dahulu, apakah permintaan saya berlebihan dg statement post yg saya lampirkan tsb ? jg langsung justifikasi kedaerahan dan sok tahu saja, karena saya sudah mempertimbangkannya senetral-netrallnyaa, bukan atas dasar emmosi membabi-buta thanks 

Da tolong sopan ya, dg statement "KOLOT" tsb !


----------



## rahul medan

aan_mustafa said:


> ^^
> Ea mulai sifat kedaerahannya
> 
> Kelompok daerah A terlalu sensitif. Dan
> Kelompok daerah B mencoba membela forumer dr daerahnya.
> 
> Mantap "kolotnya"...


Mohon ditindak juga postingan dari forumer sebiji ini


----------



## aan_mustafa

^^
Silahkan, saya tidak akan memperpanjang argumentasi yg hanya memusingkan Moderator. Lebih baik "berkontribusi" dg postingan bermanfaat untuk forum ini. Belajar dari dulu - dulu...

Permohonan maaf untuk Moderator & saya sangat terbuka untuk segala koreksi serta kebijakan.
:cheers:


----------



## Sizter85

^^Menjilat ludah sndiri ya ? timpalan dan celetukan kamu diatas itu malah semakin memperpanjang, Pelajaran itu buat kamu dan lainnya, mending silent daripada memperkeruh ! Thanks :cheers:


----------



## unfamous

aan_mustafa said:


> ^^
> Ea mulai sifat kedaerahannya
> 
> Kelompok daerah A terlalu sensitif. Dan
> Kelompok daerah B mencoba membela forumer dr daerahnya.
> 
> Mantap "kolotnya"...


kira-kira komentar seperti apa dr kelompok nasionalis ketika ada rekannya yg ngatain kelompok sukuis "kolot" :

a. menyalahkan sukuis krn terlalu sensitif
b. menyalahkan sukuis yg meminta klarifikasi dgn alasan membela diri membabi buta
c. mencoba mencari definisi "kolot" dan meyakinkan moderator bahwa kata tsb bermakna halus bukan kasar shg ybs lolos dr hukuman

:cheers:


----------



## invalidface

there we go again...


----------



## aan_mustafa

:cheers:


----------



## Sizter85

unfamous said:


> kira-kira komentar seperti apa dr kelompok nasionalis ketika ada rekannya yg ngatain kelompok sukuis "kolot" :
> 
> a. menyalahkan sukuis krn terlalu sensitif
> b. menyalahkan sukuis yg meminta klarifikasi dgn alasan membela diri membabi buta
> c. mencoba mencari definisi "kolot" dan meyakinkan moderator bahwa kata tsb bermakna halus bukan kasar shg ybs lolos dr hukuman
> 
> :cheers:


^^Tidak perlu direspon, itu celetukan kosong yg gak berdasar, entar malah _Main topic_ jadi teralihkan. Cukupkan saja :cheers:


----------



## bonzorno

^^
jadi makin malas posting di SSC,, makin hari makin banyak brantemnya... gak penting amat...
trus terang saya sebagai forumer Medan juga malu dengan sikap sebagian temen2 sesama forumer Medan, mending kita ngurusin _rumah_ sendiri dulu deh (_sub forum "Greater" Medan_).. makin sepi aja tuh sub forum.. daripada melancong ke _rumah_ orang trus bikin ribut... hno:

di page sebelumnya jugak, adaa aja yg beda-bedain forumer join sebelum 2010 sama yg setelah 2010,, mau maen senior-senioran nih ceritanya..? hno:


----------



## David-80

Rickyfebriand sudah saya warning, please stop all the argument. 

sekedar tambahan, ini merupakan warning kedua untuk Rickyfebriand, sekali lagi, dan dia akan saya brig. 


Cheers


----------



## Dazon

bonzorno said:


> ^^
> jadi makin malas posting di SSC,, makin hari makin banyak brantemnya... gak penting amat...
> trus terang saya sebagai forumer Medan juga malu dengan sikap sebagian temen2 sesama forumer Medan, mending kita ngurusin _rumah_ sendiri dulu deh (_sub forum "Greater" Medan_).. makin sepi aja tuh sub forum.. daripada melancong ke _rumah_ orang trus bikin ribut... hno:
> 
> di page sebelumnya jugak, adaa aja yg beda-bedain forumer join sebelum 2010 sama yg setelah 2010,, mau maen senior-senioran nih ceritanya..? hno:


kita gak ada senior2an bro.. yang sok2an senior2an itu emang berpendidikan rendah


----------



## Madinatul Iman

Betul mas !
Klopun mau melancong ke seluruh trit senusantara ya silakan tp teteup sopan dan santun , dmn bumi di pijak disitu langit di junjung 
Dimana ada pujian dsitu ada sanjungan :cheers: 
Be wise man ! Keep learning ! And keep spirit of SSCI


----------



## a4win

Kalo menurut saya ini membela Forumer Daerah sendiri adalah hal yang wajar.

Bisa diambil Contoh dari Thread Seppingan Airport, Ada Forumer Balikpapan (Saya loepa Nama Forumernya) yang menyebutin soal Bencana Alam (Gempa, Apron Retak. DLL), semoga aja dia tidak berharap ini terjadi (yang menurut saya lebih Tragis), tapi tidak dilaporin.


----------



## David-80

a4win said:


> Kalo menurut saya ini membela Forumer Daerah sendiri adalah hal yang wajar.
> 
> Bisa diambil Contoh dari Thread Seppingan Airport, Ada Forumer Balikpapan (Saya loepa Nama Forumernya) yang menyebutin soal Bencana Alam (Gempa, Apron Retak. DLL), semoga aja dia tidak berharap ini terjadi (yang menurut saya lebih Tragis), tapi tidak dilaporin.


Tidak wajar, Semua hal yang salah ya salah, Kalau memang benar baru di bela. 


Silahkan lapor ke kami lewat PM atau FAQ, jika memang ada yang ingin dilaporkan, kami akan coba analisa dan memberi action yang kami rasa pantas untuk yang bersangkutan.

khusus saya, thread ini dan PM masuk ke mailbox pribadi saya, jadi saya bisa monitor 24 jam jika TIDAK sibuk. 


Cheers


----------



## vankovic

momod oh momod..


haoba said:


> Tall as NIKE classic retro shoes, VANDAL HIGH although not as popular Air Jordan, but one is a lot of fun colors. new balance 574 ireland Recently they made a transformative change, its "half cut" evolved into CANDAL CLOG shoes, is really verymens new balance 751 simple cake cutting across the board, the first half is still maintained all the materials and design of shoes, you would think that the second half of the handle cover shoes. Overall is Velcro SLIP-ON lazy shoe design, shoe soles, but maintained its motor function, introduced red, silver and black colors.


----------



## Sizter85

Bro *a4win*, benar itu apa yg diutarakan Moderator, bila salah ya salah, laporkan saja.. ttg bagaimana2-nya biar forumer lain dan moderator yg menganalisa, sya juga selama ini berusaha keras utk bersifat obyektif.. tetapi mohon maaf bila dirasa masih sedikit berpihak ke salah satu pihak, tujuannya tdk lbh untuk kembali mengkondusifkan diskusi forum, dan saya jg tdk akan menutup2i atau berusaha mencari kesalahan2 lawan bila mmg teman2 dipihak saya melakukan kesalahan, Silahkan ditindak sesuai aturan forum.. Thanks.


----------



## IlhamBXT

Om Moderator boleh usul ndak  biar disini ndak OOT bagaimana kalau disini dikhusukan ke Hal hal yang menyangkut teknis sedangkan untuk persoalan yang City to City dll yang bisa memancing keributan dimohon lapor via PM saja bagaimana :cheers2:


----------



## atmada

Dazon said:


> kita gak ada senior2an bro.. yang sok2an senior2an itu emang berpendidikan rendah


Gimana kalau baris _Join date_ di bawah avatar dihapus aja? _Posts_, dan _Likes_ sekalian juga boleh. :laugh:


----------



## David-80

Laporan telah kami terima terkait username *unfamous*.

setelah saya check beberapa hari ini, username tersebut kami banned karena merupakan clone dari *senokiO*



Cheers


----------



## Dazon

atmada said:


> Gimana kalau baris _Join date_ di bawah avatar dihapus aja? _Posts_, dan _Likes_ sekalian juga boleh. :laugh:


awakaka pinginnya... sepertinya om jan gak bakalan ngabulin :bash: :lol: 

sebenernya sih tergantung yang punya ID bro.. untuk _*post count*_ sepertinya gak bisa di hapus *yg nama forum identik dengan *post count** 

kalo *likes* sih sangat setuju di hilangkan, pingin seperti dulu cuma ada post count doang(likes count: hal yang paling 4n3h). Untuk *join date *harusnya memang di hide sama forumnya sendiri, tapi ntah kenapa yang ini nonggol. Sebagian besar forum yang gw singahi rata2 menampilkan join date. Tapi dengan adanya itu kita juga bisa mengira2 apakah forumer itu cloningan apa kagak tapi ada juga yang menyalah gunakan status itu :lol:


----------



## Dazon

^^
no need to worry... 
gak ada masalah disini, cuma beda persepsi di thread sana.


----------



## inBaliTimur

bozenBDJ said:


> ^^ :banana: Padahal kata *DaiTengu *mau dinonaktifkan hno:


yang dimaksudkan bang mimin itu thread viewing bro bozen..... terutama yang threaded ama hybrid thread dimatikan karena ngabisin memori komputer n juga jarang kepake............

Yang dimaksud AK 47 kurang 1 kan daftar user yang saat ini membuka halaman thread ini.


----------



## AceN

inBaliTimur said:


> ^^ Idem, cukup disayangkan mas Wicak masuk brig, hanya karena emosi diprovoke oleh orang yang tidak tahu tatib berforum. Padahal foto liputan P&D DKI-nya layak dilihat loh........... tinggal jaga emosi aja kalau ada provokasi. Forum is just for seeking fun aja lah bro......


Saya ga meragukan kontribusi wicak, tapi agar seimbang perlu dilihat juga bagaimana selama ini Wicak berforum. Bukan cuma sekali, tapi beberapa kali saya melihat postingan wicak memang tendensius.

*Kontribusi besar bukan berarti = hak buat sombong.* Ketika Wicak kemarin mengungkit-ngungkit kontribusi dia dan PA ke Dazon, itu menurut saya udah kelewatan.

Anaoginya begini : Mungkin disini pada ga tau *Scott Forstall* & *Steven Sinofsky*. *Scott *itu adalah *VP Apple dan Founder dari iOS* - yang notabene adalah salah saktu OS tersukses saat ini - dan *Steven *adalah *VP Microsoft yang mengepalai Windows* - OS PC paling berpengaruh di muka bumi ( FYI Steven Sinofsky adalah otak dibalik kebangkitan Windows dari Vista yang ancur ke 7 yang sukses ).

*2-2 nya adalah kontributor besar bagi perusahaannya masing-masing, terlebih bagi dunia teknologi. Tapi sekarang mereka berdua udah dipecat & diberhentikan dari Apple & Microsoft.*

Tau karena apa ?

Karena mereka berdua adalah individu yang *sombong, cocky, *dan susah cocok dengan orang-orang di sekitarnya. Mereka berdua banyak ga disukai oleh tim nya, dan dalam internal perusahaan sendiri.

*So, sebesar apapun kontribusi anda terhadap suatu komunitas / perusahaan / dimanapun anda berada, tapi ketika anda secara personal ZERO, nilai anda adalah ZERO.* Ingatlah istilah Padi, makin berisi makin menunduk :cheers:

Semoga Wicak bisa refleksi dan mengubah sikap. Karena ini juga bagi kebaikan diri Wicak sendiri nanti di dunia kerja

Cheers


----------



## hildalexander

^^ well said Acen....

Wicak, we're gonna miss you...

too much love with SSCI will "kill" you


:cheers:


----------



## eurico

and please wicak only in the brig....


----------



## Budak Melayu

Good Day mod, 

tolong trit ini Poll nya di setting mod, mathur suwun yooo 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1650094


----------



## inBaliTimur

AceN said:


> Saya ga meragukan kontribusi wicak, tapi agar seimbang perlu dilihat juga bagaimana selama ini Wicak berforum. Bukan cuma sekali, tapi beberapa kali saya melihat postingan wicak memang tendensius.
> 
> *Kontribusi besar bukan berarti = hak buat sombong.* Ketika Wicak kemarin mengungkit-ngungkit kontribusi dia dan PA ke Dazon, itu menurut saya udah kelewatan.
> 
> Anaoginya begini : Mungkin disini pada ga tau *Scott Forstall* & *Steven Sinofsky*. *Scott *itu adalah *VP Apple dan Founder dari iOS* - yang notabene adalah salah saktu OS tersukses saat ini - dan *Steven *adalah *VP Microsoft yang mengepalai Windows* - OS PC paling berpengaruh di muka bumi ( FYI Steven Sinofsky adalah otak dibalik kebangkitan Windows dari Vista yang ancur ke 7 yang sukses ).
> 
> *2-2 nya adalah kontributor besar bagi perusahaannya masing-masing, terlebih bagi dunia teknologi. Tapi sekarang mereka berdua udah dipecat & diberhentikan dari Apple & Microsoft.*
> 
> Tau karena apa ?
> 
> Karena mereka berdua adalah individu yang *sombong, cocky, *dan susah cocok dengan orang-orang di sekitarnya. Mereka berdua banyak ga disukai oleh tim nya, dan dalam internal perusahaan sendiri.
> 
> *So, sebesar apapun kontribusi anda terhadap suatu komunitas / perusahaan / dimanapun anda berada, tapi ketika anda secara personal ZERO, nilai anda adalah ZERO.* Ingatlah istilah Padi, makin berisi makin menunduk :cheers:
> 
> Semoga Wicak bisa refleksi dan mengubah sikap. Karena ini juga bagi kebaikan diri Wicak sendiri nanti di dunia kerja
> 
> Cheers


amen...... ijin dicopy pake renungan.......​


----------



## aan_mustafa

AceN said:


> ....
> Kontribusi besar bukan berarti = hak buat sombong.
> 
> Cheers


+1000 Cen




AceN said:


> Ketika Wicak kemarin mengungkit-ngungkit kontribusi dia ... itu menurut saya udah kelewatan.
> ....
> Cheers


Sangat disayangkan & kecewa atas komentar negatifnya. Hal tersebut malahan menutupi segala apresiasi kontribusi dia selama ini.

Semoga dg kejadian ini semua bisa intropeksi & bisa lebih "dingin" dalam berdiskusi.
:cheers:


----------



## laba-laba

saran aku dari dulu, 

baca ber ulang ulang kalimat demi kalimat yang akan kita posting...

pasti lah kita merasakan ada hal2 yg tak pantas di utarakan ketika kita membaca ulang, sehingga kita mengurungkan niat untuk berucap seperti itu...


----------



## ChazTumbelaka

AceN said:


> *So, sebesar apapun kontribusi anda terhadap suatu komunitas / perusahaan / dimanapun anda berada, tapi ketika anda secara personal ZERO, nilai anda adalah ZERO.* Ingatlah istilah Padi, makin berisi makin menunduk :cheers:
> 
> Semoga Wicak bisa refleksi dan mengubah sikap. Karena ini juga bagi kebaikan diri Wicak sendiri nanti di dunia kerja
> 
> Cheers


Setuju Bro Acen, saya juga pernah baca di suatu artikel bahwa;

- 80% kesuksesan dipengaruhi oleh EQ (Emotional Quotients) dan hanya 20% oleh IQ (Intelligence Quotients)
- IQ membuat seseorang diterima bekerja, tapi EQ-lah yang membuat seseorang dipromosikan
- Dalam bidang apapun kecerdasan emosional membuat Anda cenderung lebih disukai.
- Rata-rata orang yang cerdas emosinya, lebih berbahagia....

Otak kita tercipta untuk Kehidupan Sosial yang Kaya, tapi banyak yang tidak tahu cara Memanfaatkannya.

Emosi boleh, tapi hendaknya digunakan sebagai tenaga yang konstruktif, bukan desktruktif  :cheers:


----------



## Blue_Sky

inBaliTimur said:


> ^^ Idem, cukup disayangkan mas Wicak masuk brig, hanya karena emosi diprovoke oleh orang yang tidak tahu tatib berforum. Padahal foto liputan P&D DKI-nya layak dilihat loh........... tinggal jaga emosi aja kalau ada provokasi. Forum is just for seeking fun aja lah bro......
> 
> BTW - mohon bantuannya agar semua thread di bawah ini di-tag "Provinsi Bali" untuk kemudahan bersama
> 
> Regional road transport issues - JDP Nusa Dua-Benoa - Bali P&D - Bandara Ngurah Rai dan Bali: Island of God bag 2
> 
> matur suksama


Done :cheers:


----------



## urix99

dear moderator, thread foto2 pelabuhan kapal indonesia ada gak


----------



## Namewee

^^ ada http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=759526
Jadi gak usah bikin thread baru


----------



## aan_mustafa

Ijin Mom saya pindahkan ke thread FAQ, karena saya belajar mengenai regulasi birokrasi forum SSC. (Mohon pencerahan)




hildalexander said:


> tanpa mengurangi apresiasi atas foto-foto wicak yang superb kay: apakah bro Aan yang unggah foto ini atas permintaan Wicak? atau meminjamkan ID kepada Wicak? overall.... superb kay: Nama thread mungkin bisa diubah sesuai nama proyeknya jadi Ciputra World 1 Jakarta :cheers:


Dear Mom Sudah saya antisipasi pertanyaan tersebut akan muncul. Dan saya akan klarifikasi semua updated hari ini: 
- Sdr Wicak / Jevon meminta kepada saya untuk posting semua foto terakhir. 
- Kumpulan foto tersebut dia unggah di account imageshack.com. 
- Dan saya mengambil kumpulan foto tersebut untuk posting sesuai permintaan tolong Sdr Wicak. 
- Bisa dicek melalui IP user mengenai validitas. 

Adapun mengenai tujuan saya posting : 
- Sebagai salah satu kawan di forum SSCI (semua kawan bagi saya) hanya sekedar membantu "niat baik Sdr Wicak". Dan saya hanya menyanggupi hanya untuk postingan ini aja. 
- Saya juga berpikir hal ini bersifat positif untuk kontribusi postingan forum SSCI & tidak ada salahnya. Walaupun posting milik Sdr Wicak sbg terpidana disini. 

Demikian klarifikasi dari saya, jika hal ini merupakan suatu yang dianggap "kesalahan" menurut "regulasi birokrasi forum SSC" mohon koreksi. Tanpa mengurangi rasa hormat kepada Moderator & semua forumer disini, terima kasih. 

B.regards 
aan_mustafa :cheers: 

_______
Ok Mom sorry atas kesalahan judul


----------



## bozenBDJ

Moderator, _post _seperti yang dibawah ini bagaimana? :?



amenk_23 said:


> bukan di hapus broo di sembunyikan dulu
> ada beberapa perubahan takut nya
> kalo sudah final baru di unhide lagi
> misal kan ada yang ingin di keluhkan boleh hubungi langsung saya
> 
> 085719701288
> pin bb 261cdaca
> 
> best regards
> hermawan ku


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1643361


----------



## 1lh4m5

aan_mustafa said:


> Ijin Mom saya pindahkan ke thread FAQ, karena saya belajar mengenai regulasi birokrasi forum SSC. (Mohon pencerahan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Mom Sudah saya antisipasi pertanyaan tersebut akan muncul. Dan saya akan klarifikasi semua updated hari ini:
> - Sdr Wicak / Jevon meminta kepada saya untuk posting semua foto terakhir.
> - Kumpulan foto tersebut dia unggah di account imageshack.com.
> - Dan saya mengambil kumpulan foto tersebut untuk posting sesuai permintaan tolong Sdr Wicak.
> - Bisa dicek melalui IP user mengenai validitas.
> 
> Adapun mengenai tujuan saya posting :
> - Sebagai salah satu kawan di forum SSCI (semua kawan bagi saya) hanya sekedar membantu "niat baik Sdr Wicak". Dan saya hanya menyanggupi hanya untuk postingan ini aja.
> - Saya juga berpikir hal ini bersifat positif untuk kontribusi postingan forum SSCI & tidak ada salahnya. Walaupun posting milik Sdr Wicak sbg terpidana disini.
> 
> Demikian klarifikasi dari saya, jika hal ini merupakan suatu yang dianggap "kesalahan" menurut "regulasi birokrasi forum SSC" mohon koreksi. Tanpa mengurangi rasa hormat kepada Moderator & semua forumer disini, terima kasih.
> 
> B.regards
> aan_mustafa :cheers:
> 
> _______
> Ok Mom sorry atas kesalahan judul


Hal ini sama seperti saya om kay:
saya membantu teman" bandung yang tidak bisa mengupload foto kay:
:cheers:


----------



## urix99

dear moderator, gak ada pollnya threadnya nih, padahal udah dicentang sebelum submit, tp langsung terdirect.
www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1650435


----------



## TFM1

aan_mustafa said:


> Ijin Mom saya pindahkan ke thread FAQ, karena saya belajar mengenai regulasi birokrasi forum SSC. (Mohon pencerahan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Mom Sudah saya antisipasi pertanyaan tersebut akan muncul. Dan saya akan klarifikasi semua updated hari ini:
> - Sdr Wicak / Jevon meminta kepada saya untuk posting semua foto terakhir.
> - Kumpulan foto tersebut dia unggah di account imageshack.com.
> - Dan saya mengambil kumpulan foto tersebut untuk posting sesuai permintaan tolong Sdr Wicak.
> - Bisa dicek melalui IP user mengenai validitas.
> 
> Adapun mengenai tujuan saya posting :
> - Sebagai salah satu kawan di forum SSCI (semua kawan bagi saya) hanya sekedar membantu "niat baik Sdr Wicak". Dan saya hanya menyanggupi hanya untuk postingan ini aja.
> - Saya juga berpikir hal ini bersifat positif untuk kontribusi postingan forum SSCI & tidak ada salahnya. Walaupun posting milik Sdr Wicak sbg terpidana disini.
> 
> Demikian klarifikasi dari saya, jika hal ini merupakan suatu yang dianggap "kesalahan" menurut "regulasi birokrasi forum SSC" mohon koreksi. Tanpa mengurangi rasa hormat kepada Moderator & semua forumer disini, terima kasih.
> 
> B.regards
> aan_mustafa :cheers:
> 
> _______
> Ok Mom sorry atas kesalahan judul


sama kayak saya juga


----------



## aan_mustafa

TFM1 said:


> sama kayak saya juga





1lh4m5 said:


> Hal ini sama seperti saya om kay:
> saya membantu teman" bandung yang tidak bisa mengupload foto kay:
> :cheers:


Berhubung saya sudah di Surabaya, jadi hanya posting proyek di Surabaya (original foto saya).


----------



## sapare_aude

Tapi sptnya beda kasus deh, wicak is in the brig. Salah ya salah, jgn membenarkan yg salah. Apakah teman TFM dan Ilham jg sdg dlm masa brig? Sehingga kasusnya bs dibkg sama? 

Kata bro aan, kita hrs taat regulasi, iya kan? Jd sdh seharusnya wicak mematuhi brig yg diberikan momod. Dan kita ikuti aturan itu 


:banana:


----------



## aan_mustafa

^^
Maaf siapa yang anda maksud "membenarkan yg salah"?

Saya tidak pernah membenarkan yg salah & dari awal memang mengatakan Sdr Wicak "salah" dalam posting tersebut & pantas kena hukuman.


Apakah salah saya posting foto dari Sdr Wicak?
(Yg posting saya sendiri bukan meminjamkan ID saya). Dalam pernyataan "klarifikasi" saya sudah sampaikan "Mohon Koreksi" jika "SALAH" dalam "REGULASI BIROKRASI FORUM INI".

Jika memang salah saya akan hapus semua postingan titipan. Saya simple aja dalam berforum, tidak "melebaykan".

Tujuan saya disini selain menambah informasi mengenai Skyscraper dr banyak forumer yg "bertalenta" & informatif juga ingin sedikit berkontribusi. "Walaupun foto yg saya ambil tidak dari ketinggian +240 meter seperti yg disombongkan dari postingan kemarin".


----------



## sapare_aude

Lha anda memohon untuk dikoreksi bila salah... Postingan saya sdh jelas: salah. Wicak is in the brig. Dengan dipostingnya foto dia oleh Anda, sama artinya: anda membenarkan yang salah (wicak). Meski fotonya bagus, dan saya tdk mempermasalahkan fotonya, bukan berarti dia bs memposting melalui Anda. Meski fotonya bagus, bukan berarti dia bisa melakukan sebuah excuse.... 

Gitu kan flow of the story-nya? 

Simple kan? Spt pengakuan Anda berforum. 

:banana:


----------



## aan_mustafa

^^
Bisakah anda menunjukan Regulasi Birokrasi Forum ini yg menyatakan apa yg saya lakukan salah, yakni memposting "sendiri" forumer yg kena brig. (Ingat bukan meminjamkan ID)

Ok itu pendapat dari anda, kita tunggu konfirmasi Moderator. Jika apa yg saya lakukan tersebut salah sesuai dg "Regulasi Birokrasi Forum SSC", saya akan menghapus postingan tersebut. Dan saya seharusnya juga mendapatkan hukuman karena melakukan kesalahan tersebut.

______
Ow ya kesimpulan yg anda ambil sendiri bahwa saya membenarkan yg salah yakni Sdr Wicak. Itu adalah kesimpulan / penilaian yg anda paksakan.

Siapapun kawan jika salah saya katakan salah, begitu juga saya jika terbukti saya katakan saya salah & siap menerima hukuman.
:cheers:


----------



## laba-laba

sapare_aude said:


> Lha anda memohon untuk dikoreksi bila salah... Postingan saya sdh jelas: salah. Wicak is in the brig. Dengan dipostingnya foto dia oleh Anda, sama artinya: anda membenarkan yang salah (wicak). Meski fotonya bagus, dan saya tdk mempermasalahkan fotonya, bukan berarti dia bs memposting melalui Anda. Meski fotonya bagus, bukan berarti dia bisa melakukan sebuah excuse....
> 
> Gitu kan flow of the story-nya?
> 
> Simple kan? Spt pengakuan Anda berforum.
> 
> :banana:


Aku baru dengar regulasi seperti ini


----------



## sapare_aude

Cek dan baca lagi postingan "klarifikasi" anda untuk hildalexander.
Lantas, kaitkan dgn dibrignya wicak oleh moderator. Kenapa wicak dibrig? Karena dia salah sudah melakukan personal attack kepada dazon. 

Kenapa saya posting 2 komentar di atas? Tanpa harus disodori regulasi pun harusnya Anda mengerti karena Anda sendiri yang memohon untuk dikoreksi "bila saya salah" bukan begitu? 

Ini sebenarnya masalah etika dan logika berpikir. Mengenai regulasi, itu bersifat normatif saja yang berfungsi menguatkan hasil olah berpikir dan menggunakan logika atas rangkaian peristiwa atau dlm hal ini ranglkaian komentar di sini. 

Untuk fotonya sendiri gak masalah, karena memang bagus. Tapi, proses hingga foto itu terpampang, nah itu yg hildalexander tanyakan... 

Oya, dan saya tdk memaksakan komentar dan pendapat saya spt yg anda tuduhkan.... 
(Karena anda sendiri yg minta dikoreksi )


Oke final comment dari saya 

:banana:


----------



## aan_mustafa

Dear Moderator, 

Mohon konfirmasi dari klarifikasi yg sudah saya utarakan & argumentasi Sdr. sapare_aude. Dalam berforum yg semakin terlihat formal ini saya siap menaati Regulasi dari forum ini dan tentunyan siap mempertanggungjawabkan atas tindakan saya.


----------



## yudibali2008

iMHO

Jika seorang forumer di brig, dan kebetulan forumer tersebut meminta forumer lain untuk posting foto forumer yg lagi di brig tersebut, saya kira tidak menjadi masalah.


Thats my thought........


----------



## rahul medan

Setau saya aturan foto, artikel dan berita yg boleh nampil dimari gk masalah sih punya siapa. Yg jelas mencantumkan sumber/link-nya


----------



## jsv

Dear Mod,

Apakah bisa thread2 berikut :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=559677
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=243232&page=15
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=801094
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=748202

Di gabung dulu ke thread 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1650513

Di karenakan thread2 tersebut agak lumayan jarang yg update dan juga progres di lapangan yg lumayan melambat.

Terimas kasih atas bantuannya Mod, dan silahkan di koreksi kalau ada yang salah


----------



## David-80

Ok polemik foto nya tolong di hentikan ya, Tidak ada masalah kalau yang bersangkutan menitipkan foto kepada orang lain, selama yang bersangkutan tidak Clone/memakai ID orang lain. 


Cheers


----------



## Blue_Sky

Tambahan dari saya,
ID wicak di brig karena tulisan beliau yang cenderung personal attack, perilaku itu lah yang mendapat hukuman dari kami para moderator dan tidak ada hubungannya dengan hasil karya (foto-foto beliau)

:cheers:


----------



## Crazy Dude

David, your also the MOD at the Asean section right? We desperately need you over there, there is just way too much trolling, and things are getting way out of hand over at General Asean Forum.. Our only MOD, Ukiyo, seems to either ignore our forum or forget about it. So, please do something. 

www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105871823#post105871823
and
www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=167905&page=29


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ Setuju saya kay: Sangat diperlukan apalagi di thread ' Southeast Asia - Skylines & Cityscapes - Friendly Sharing ' :bash::bash: .


----------



## David-80

^^ Done, lets just move this issue to the Asian forum there. maybe i should make this kind of FAQ thread in the Asian forum 


Cheers


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ Saya setuju moderator  .

+

Mohon diedit jumlah lantai pada thread title nya thread *BANJARMASIN | The Grand Banua | Mixed Use Dev | Condotel Aston 21 Fl, Apartment 14 Fl, Citywalk, Convention Center etc | U/C* menjadi *BANJARMASIN | The Grand Banua | Mixed Use | Condotel Aston 24fl , Apartment 14fl, Citywalk, Convention Center etc | U/C*


----------



## urix99

dear moderator, salah kamar thread ini kayaknya,
klik
harusnya di sub forum ini klik


----------



## humaidy

mod,,, mau saya mau di brig aja sampe tahun depan, bisa gak? saya lagi bermasalah dengan PD sampe rusuh 1 thread... pliss, sampe usia benar benar matang, ngetroll kurang dan cildish ku hilang... bisa gak... sampe agustus 2014?
saya mau jadi silent reader aja dulu agar masalah benar benar hilang...


----------



## embassyofaudrey

^^ :lol: gw juga donk. selamanya..


----------



## iwank

humaidy said:


> mod,,, mau saya mau di brig aja sampe tahun depan, bisa gak? saya lagi bermasalah dengan PD sampe rusuh 1 thread... pliss, sampe usia benar benar matang, ngetroll kurang dan cildish ku hilang... bisa gak... sampe agustus 2014?
> saya mau jadi silent reader aja dulu agar masalah benar benar hilang...


Kumat ? Belum minum obat kali ....


----------



## rahul medan

humaidy said:


> mod,,, mau saya mau di brig aja sampe tahun depan, bisa gak? saya lagi bermasalah dengan PD sampe rusuh 1 thread... pliss, sampe usia benar benar matang, ngetroll kurang dan cildish ku hilang... bisa gak... sampe agustus 2014?
> saya mau jadi silent reader aja dulu agar masalah benar benar hilang...



Suka ngakak sendiri klo liat postingan humaidy.. ya udah mod ban aj..


----------



## Ichiban 1

aan_mustafa said:


> ^^
> Congrat Humaidy akhirnya permintaan anda untuk "tewas" dari forum ini terkabul dg status jumlah postingan yg sangat cantik 1111.
> Semoga hal itu menandakan anda akan jadi nomer 1 selamanya diluar forum ini tentunya.
> 
> Dan sepertinya anda sangat layak untuk mendapatkan status "tewas" permanen dg PA seperti itu.
> 
> Keep our solidarity saudara SSCI Makasar.
> :cheers:


di tambah lagi total join 2011 like 111, post 1111 :lol::lol:
dan anehnya, tewas di TKP, banned post bunuh diri, dan ("Selamat!" anda mendapat gelaran "Alm" for Humaidy) :lol:


----------



## Dazon

TFM1 said:


> thanks bro atas pengertiannya... karena memang bahasanya sangat2 tidak beretika... apalagi kalau bro Budak Melayu mengerti arti bahasa makassar dari apa yang dia ucapkan... hewanpun tak pernah cakap seperti itu... hno:


emang artinya apaan coy? boleh nih via PM
kocak juga itung2..


----------



## Losbp

^^ Waduh saya aja yang sebenernya bukan orang Makassar tapi ngerti juga sedikit itu arti ucapan beliau parah banget hno:

Tapi sudahlah jangan lagi dibahas, orangnya udah _terbang_ dari sini nanti malah ghibah :lol:


----------



## TFM1

Dazon said:


> emang artinya apaan coy? boleh nih via PM
> kocak juga itung2..


bahasa dari comberan, kebun binatang sampe film porno (vulgar) ada disitu semua... hno:


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ Perihatin _dah _dengan bahasa penulisannya dia hno:


----------



## TFM1

^^ case closed. semoga dia mendapatkan hidayah dan menjadi pribadi yang lebih mulia... aamiin


----------



## Dazon

ampir aja gw tanya detailnya ketemen kantor gw yang ada dimakassar.. mana cewek pula


----------



## v-sun

^^kalo saya udah tanya CP, udah tau artinya


----------



## 1lh4m5

ampun itu artinya parah semua :nuts:


----------



## laba-laba

wkwkwkwk, di umpetin ke gua ya ? kekekeke

aku no hurt feeling sih  ... santai aja...


----------



## sapuluh

om mod, saya mau bertanya sedikit, kalau misalnya saya lupa password akun ini terus saya gak bisa buka akun saya, kalau mau buat akun baru lagi diperbolehkan (dengan komputer yang sama)?


----------



## iyant

iya kalimat-kalimat itu artinya apa ya?


----------



## v-sun

sapuluh said:


> om mod, saya mau bertanya sedikit, kalau misalnya saya lupa password akun ini terus saya gak bisa buka akun saya, kalau mau buat akun baru lagi diperbolehkan (dengan komputer yang sama)?


^^bisa dicoba dulu fasilitas "forgot password"


----------



## Ichiban 1

Dazon said:


> ampir aja gw tanya detailnya ketemen kantor gw yang ada dimakassar.. mana cewek pula


klo anak smp-sma-mungkin kuliah juga di makassar, bahasa gaulnya pake itu... :nuts::nuts:. malahan, di anggap tabu dan biasa, guru di depannya dengar pun tidak peduli
bisa di bilang, bahasa keseharian anak muda , sejak tahun 2000an poppulernya.
klo di hadapan orang lebih tua (apalagi orang tua)... Tinggal lah nama!!

intinya... makna bicara kotor makassar bisa berubah ubah.. bisa jadi candaan atau omong kosong, bisa juga jadi luar biasa dan sangat berbahaya...tergantung konotasi nadanya

di kutip dari : http://bahasa.kompasiana.com/2011/06/29/sundala-tabu-tapi-populer-377113.html


----------



## inBaliTimur

^^ Euh, keadaanya mirip sekali dengan bahasa Balinya orang Buleleng, di Buleleng terdengar biasa saja, tapi kalau ada yang berani ngomong pakai bahasa Bali Buleleng di kabupaten gue yang namanya Kabupaten Karangasem, udah jangan tanya tersinggungnya gimana apalagi yang orang tua (rerama), karena kata-kata bahasa Bali Buleleng itu kasar banget bro (basa kepara)..... sementara di Karangasem, bahasanya dikenal halus sekali (biasanya alus singgih atau alus sor), bahkan dipakai patokan berbahasa Bali yang baik dan benar, tetapi di kalangan pemuda Bali biasanya yang dipakai adalah bahasa Bali Buleleng (basa kepara).

Boneng juga si kawaii yang namanya humaidy personal attack pake bahasa makassar-an kasar buat nyari status banned-nya dia.


----------



## TFM1

Ichiban 1 said:


> klo anak smp-sma-mungkin kuliah juga di makassar, bahasa gaulnya pake itu... :nuts::nuts:. malahan, di anggap tabu dan biasa, guru di depannya dengar pun tidak peduli
> bisa di bilang, bahasa keseharian anak muda , sejak tahun 2000an poppulernya.
> klo di hadapan orang lebih tua (apalagi orang tua)... Tinggal lah nama!!
> 
> intinya... makna bicara kotor makassar bisa berubah ubah.. bisa jadi candaan atau omong kosong, bisa juga jadi luar biasa dan sangat berbahaya...tergantung konotasi nadanya
> 
> di kutip dari : http://bahasa.kompasiana.com/2011/06/29/sundala-tabu-tapi-populer-377113.html


wah di jaman saya dulu SD-SMP-SMA-Kuliah (sekarang saya 22 tahun dan sudah berkeluarga :lol gak kayak gitu2 banget juga, saya sama temen2 gak pernah mengumbar kata2 kayak gitu. kemarin saya juga sempet balik ke makassar n ngisi acara di kampus2 serta nginep bareng tuh mahasiswa2nya, gak gitu2 juga kok bahasanya. tapi kalau benar hal itu sekarang terjadi, saya gak tau mau bilang apa, itu bahasa udah kotor sekotor2nya. hno:


----------



## Ichiban 1

TFM1 said:


> wah di jaman saya dulu SD-SMP-SMA-Kuliah (sekarang saya 22 tahun dan sudah berkeluarga :lol gak kayak gitu2 banget juga, saya sama temen2 gak pernah mengumbar kata2 kayak gitu. kemarin saya juga sempet balik ke makassar n ngisi acara di kampus2 serta nginep bareng tuh mahasiswa2nya, gak gitu2 juga kok bahasanya. tapi kalau benar hal itu sekarang terjadi, saya gak tau mau bilang apa, itu bahasa udah kotor sekotor2nya. hno:


klo di sekolah saya... itu sarapan telinga sehari hari (di makassar bagian timur)... 
tapi, sebaiknya, kata kotor itu di jauhkan .... karena kurang baik...


----------



## TFM1

^^ alhamdulillah di sekolah saya, di sekolah adik-adik saya hal itu tidak terjadi. padahal kami berseoklah di sekolah negeri dan swasta yng biasa-biasa aja.


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto

Kawan2, kasus2 yg lalu mending ga usah dirundingin lagi lah di sini. Ambil aja hikmahnya dan liat sisi positifnya... 
Biarlah kasus kemarin jadi pelajaran berharga bwt kita smw, termasuk gw utk menjadi forumer yg lebih dewasa, sehingga SSCI isinya jadi lebih berbobot...  
Klo makin dibahas kasus kemarin, makin lama makin OOT thread ini... :bash: hno: 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Btw, Dear Om Momod David-80 or Blue Sky,

Mohon diedit judul thread ini ya 
Institut Teknologi Sumatera (ITERA) | Approved

menjadi

*LAMPUNG | Institut Teknologi Sumatera (ITERA) | U/C*

Terima Kasih banyak Om Momod 
Cheers


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ Sudah mulai konstruksinya ! :banana::banana:


----------



## laba-laba

thanks..

tapi, apakah di perbolehkan juga kita untuk meng EDIT nya ? Misal Crop, or setup Adjustment color or light ?

Selain kita juga nantinya memberi link source dari gambar asli tersebut.


----------



## AceN

Mod, ada yang jualan mod..

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=106250488&postcount=2193

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=106250556&postcount=2194

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=106250575&postcount=2195

tolong ditindak. Thanks


----------



## RAGIL77

Ada yang promosi

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1654067


----------



## urix99

dear moderator, thread ku yg ini bisa gak disticky mod, tujuannya agar bisa jadi thread katalog turis sih.


----------



## inBaliTimur

laba-laba said:


> thanks..
> 
> tapi, apakah di perbolehkan juga kita untuk meng EDIT nya ? Misal Crop, or setup Adjustment color or light ?
> 
> Selain kita juga nantinya memberi link source dari gambar asli tersebut.


Lihat dulu lisensi foto Creative Commons yang ada, baru ambil/embed.

Kalau izin Creative Commons-nya:
Attribution (BY) = nama pembuat fotonya harus ada kalau didistribusikan ulang (pasti ada)
no-derivative (ND) = nggak boleh diedit. Lawan dari Share Alike (SA)
Share Alike (SA) = boleh diedit, boleh diubah, asal kalau diedarkan (diupload) kembali, mesti pake lisensi Creative Commons foto aslinya. Misal bro laba2 ambil foto yang berlisensi CC-BY-SA, diedit dan diunggah lagi, mesti lisensinya tetep CC-BY-SA.
noncommercial (NC) = tidak diperkenankan untuk kepentingan komersil. Kalau ga ada embel-embel NC, maka boleh dipakai buat kepentingan komersil.

Gitu jenis-jenis Creative Commons yang umum digunakan oleh beberapa dokumenter/fotografer. Foto-foto asli gue kebanyakan CC-BY-SA kok, lihat aja signature di bawah.


----------



## CrazyForID

can this be reported?


rtkiyosaki said:


> Dana siluman gimana? itumah kerjaannya forumer antek air asia dan media2 *malingsia* kale. Baca hati2 berita di indonesia berkali2 disebutkan sumber pembiayaan perusahaan dari mana selain dari sumber internal mereka dimana pendapatan tahun ini ditarget 20T.
> 
> Black campaign itu nyata banget, bahkan ada forumer sini yg potoshop foro pramugari dan pesawat lion agar terkesan tidak profesional. banyak deh pokoknya.


----------



## inBaliTimur

CrazyForID said:


> can this be reported?


Lapor aja bro........ postingan yang potensial memantik country vs country. Istilah ala kaskus terhadap negara tetangga itu tergolong kasar ke hadapan forumer dari seberang.

*Skyscrapercity bukan Kaskus yang cuma terbatas di kalangan orang/wilayah Indonesia.*


----------



## Dazon

dulu juga ada yang pernah ngomongin soal maling. ta apa lah :lol:

btw, lombok kenapa "in the brig" ya?


----------



## Rinaldo Maharditama

Mod,(maaf lagi-lagi bikin repot), atas permintaan berberapa member SSCI,tolong dong thread ini dipindahin :
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1653276
dari Politics,Economics,Tourism and Business ke Gado-Gado. Terima kasih


----------



## Rinaldo Maharditama

inBaliTimur said:


> *Skyscrapercity bukan Kaskus yang cuma terbatas di kalangan orang/wilayah Indonesia.*


Ya iyalah,Skyscrapercity HQnya di luar negeri, jadilah kita menggunakan bahasa Inggris (untuk thread international),dan bahasa Indonesia (untuk forum Indonesia). Bro,boleh nggak sedikit curhat mengenai forum-forum? Dikit aja ya.
Sejak saya mengenal SSCI, saya jujur udah jatuh hati,disini member-membernya baik,dan SSCI isinya nggak selalu properti, ada bahasan lain.

Berberapa waktu belakangan, saya mencoba untuk daftar di 3 forum sekaligus - K*M*A* Forum, K*S*U*,dan D*T*K Forum. Di K*S*U*, orang-orangnya nggak santun (bahasanya aneh-aneh, dan sedikit nggak sopan - lihat dulu dong membernya siapa), dan thread pertama saya,langsung dihapus oleh modnya,saya sih mencoba berpikir positif, bahwa mungkin saya salah forum, tapi kok langsung dihapus? Ada apa? Kenapa tidak ngomong dulu sama TSnya? Entah di PM kek,atau gimana kek. Dan yang jadi trending topic (dan thread yang bertahan) adalah thread nggak jelas (ada sih yang jelas,tapi kayaknya dikit),yang isinya gosip semata (buat mengejar posting sebanyak-banyaknya). Huuh..

Di K*M*A* Forum dan D*T*K Forum, saya tidak mendapatkan chemistry yang sama seperti SSCI. Dan,SSCI adalah rumah saya, dan saya akan berusaha semaksimal mungkin untuk membantu kontribusi buat SSCI. 

NB : Meskipun saya memiliki keluhan mengenai forum seperti yang tertulis,saya terkadang mencoba mengupdate K*S*U* dan D*T*K Forum, dan saya memilih thread yang menurut saya jelas (nggak mau berkomentar untuk thread yang nggak jelas - kayak gosip),untuk K*M*A* Forum,agak bingung dengan sistemnya. 

Oh ya,saya punya saran untuk SSC,bagaimana kalau SSC punya mobile website version (untuk memperingan akses websitenya,tetap selengkap desktop version - termasuk update profile member).

Jadi curhat nih.. Maaf ya.. Jadi sindir menyindir.


----------



## David-80

Karena Sdr Tejoe bertanya kenapa Npf terkena pasal city vs city

ini jawaban nya



NpF said:


> Oh god, ada yang ga paham tentang jalur penyelamatan ya? Ckckck, pahit memang, jalur penyelamatan bukanlah akses jalan ke penduduk, *semoga lekas terbangun jalan tol semarang solo ini sampai ke ujung terakhir di boyolali sana, biar nanti yang sana juga bisa menyaksikan perbedaan jalur penyelamatan dan akses ke jalan penduduk, pahit memang, benar benar pahit*
> 
> Cheers



Yang saya bold itu, memicu city vs city. 

kejadian dengan Sdr Npf ini sudah berulang kali dari sejak thread Paragon dulu hingga sekarang, so its time for him to be punished.


Cheers


----------



## sandy_936

Tapi cuma sementara kan? kalau gak ada Pak Npf ga rame soalnya.


----------



## David-80

^^ Cuman sementara kok 7 hari saja dan beliau masih bisa log in, tapi hanya bisa membaca. 



Cheers


----------



## inBaliTimur

Rinaldo Maharditama said:


> Ya iyalah,Skyscrapercity HQnya di luar negeri, jadilah kita menggunakan bahasa Inggris (untuk thread international),dan bahasa Indonesia (untuk forum Indonesia). Bro,boleh nggak sedikit curhat mengenai forum-forum? Dikit aja ya.
> (A) Sejak saya mengenal SSCI, saya jujur udah jatuh hati,disini member-membernya baik,dan SSCI isinya nggak selalu properti, ada bahasan lain.
> 
> (B) Berberapa waktu belakangan, saya mencoba untuk daftar di 3 forum sekaligus - K*M*A* Forum, K*S*U*,dan D*T*K Forum. Di K*S*U*, orang-orangnya nggak santun (bahasanya aneh-aneh, dan sedikit nggak sopan - lihat dulu dong membernya siapa), dan thread pertama saya,langsung dihapus oleh modnya,saya sih mencoba berpikir positif, bahwa mungkin saya salah forum, tapi kok langsung dihapus? Ada apa? Kenapa tidak ngomong dulu sama TSnya? Entah di PM kek,atau gimana kek. Dan yang jadi trending topic (dan thread yang bertahan) adalah thread nggak jelas (ada sih yang jelas,tapi kayaknya dikit),yang isinya gosip semata (buat mengejar posting sebanyak-banyaknya). Huuh..
> 
> Di K*M*A* Forum dan D*T*K Forum, saya tidak mendapatkan chemistry yang sama seperti SSCI. Dan,SSCI adalah rumah saya, dan saya akan berusaha semaksimal mungkin untuk membantu kontribusi buat SSCI.
> 
> (C) NB : Meskipun saya memiliki keluhan mengenai forum seperti yang tertulis,saya terkadang mencoba mengupdate K*S*U* dan D*T*K Forum, dan saya memilih thread yang menurut saya jelas (nggak mau berkomentar untuk thread yang nggak jelas - kayak gosip),untuk K*M*A* Forum,agak bingung dengan sistemnya.
> 
> (D) Oh ya,saya punya saran untuk SSC,bagaimana kalau SSC punya mobile website version (untuk memperingan akses websitenya,tetap selengkap desktop version - termasuk update profile member).
> 
> Jadi curhat nih.. Maaf ya.. Jadi sindir menyindir.


(A) Don't worry lah. Disini santapan gue di SSCI bukan cuma properti, fotografi iya, sampe politik praktis.
(B) Cek PM bro, apa bisa diwarning ama momod atau ama hansip sono dulu via PM. Kalau tanpa peringatan PM, bisa jadi momod di subforum itu seenak udel. Gue juga condemn ama sebagian anak kaskus, kebanyakan pengetahuannya rendah (dan kadang memandang Indonesia di sisi buruknya saja), cek subforum Berita Politik, isi threadnya ternyata ga mutu komennya, ga mutu berita juga yang dimuat........ kriminal n sex hno:

Bro nimbrung di subforum Lounge? Gue sarankan *TIDAK*. Mending cari subforum seperti hobi n hiburan. Oh ya, akun kaskus bro apa namanya? PM
(C) Keep it going, tapi inget, forum sana menurut gue tergolong keras dibanding SSCI.
(D) SSC mobile? SSC kan ada app Androidnya, kalau punya android, tinggal donlot aja, perkara usai.


----------



## AK46

inBaliTimur said:


> (D) SSC mobile? SSC kan ada app Androidnya, kalau punya android, tinggal donlot aja, perkara usai.


saya mau nanggapi yang ini, udah coba SSC lewat tapatalk om ? buat posting dan semacamnya lebih enak mana sama buka di opera mini ? :lol:
saya mau donlot tapi kok kudu bayar gitu :?


----------



## inBaliTimur

AK46 said:


> saya mau nanggapi yang ini, udah coba SSC lewat tapatalk om ? buat posting dan semacamnya lebih enak mana sama buka di opera mini ? :lol:
> saya mau donlot tapi kok kudu bayar gitu :?


ga dapet nyoba tapatalk bro AK47 kurang 1......

Gue masih setia coba SSC pake app Android


----------



## Rinaldo Maharditama

inBaliTimur said:


> (A) Don't worry lah. Disini santapan gue di SSCI bukan cuma properti, fotografi iya, sampe politik praktis.
> (B) Cek PM bro, apa bisa diwarning ama momod atau ama hansip sono dulu via PM. Kalau tanpa peringatan PM, bisa jadi momod di subforum itu seenak udel. Gue juga condemn ama sebagian anak kaskus, kebanyakan pengetahuannya rendah (dan kadang memandang Indonesia di sisi buruknya saja), cek subforum Berita Politik, isi threadnya ternyata ga mutu komennya, ga mutu berita juga yang dimuat........ kriminal n sex hno:
> 
> Bro nimbrung di subforum Lounge? Gue sarankan *TIDAK*. Mending cari subforum seperti hobi n hiburan. Oh ya, akun kaskus bro apa namanya? PM
> (C) Keep it going, tapi inget, forum sana menurut gue tergolong keras dibanding SSCI.
> (D) SSC mobile? SSC kan ada app Androidnya, kalau punya android, tinggal donlot aja, perkara usai.


Untuk D) Maksud gue begini, di forum lain,yang udah gue sebutin (#6776) ,website mereka kalau kita akses lewat browser (Opmin, UC Browser,Nokia Browser,dsb), biasanya langsung muncul versi mobilenya (nggak desktop seperti SSC),dan maksud gue adalah Versi Mobile website (garisbawahi website - bukan appsnya seperti di Android),yang antarmukanya gampang.


----------



## inBaliTimur

Rinaldo Maharditama said:


> Untuk D) Maksud gue begini, di forum lain,yang udah gue sebutin (#6776) ,website mereka kalau kita akses lewat browser (Opmin, UC Browser,Nokia Browser,dsb), biasanya langsung muncul versi mobilenya (nggak desktop seperti SSC),dan maksud gue adalah Versi Mobile website (garisbawahi website - bukan appsnya seperti di Android),yang antarmukanya gampang.


Oh gitu, kalau via browser telepon sepertinya masih penampilan desktop bro, ngga diadapt ke versi layar telepon.... dapet nyoba bulan-bulan terakhir.......


----------



## Rinaldo Maharditama

Bro,ada yang udah bahas radio di Forum Indonesia nggak? Kalau belum,gue punya saran nih, kan udah ada thread TV di Indonesia, gimana kalau kita adakan thread yang bahas radio di Indonesia?


----------



## v-sun

Rinaldo Maharditama said:


> Bro,ada yang udah bahas radio di Forum Indonesia nggak? Kalau belum,gue punya saran nih, kan udah ada thread TV di Indonesia, gimana kalau kita adakan thread yang bahas radio di Indonesia?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=297184


----------



## Rinaldo Maharditama

v-sun said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=297184


Oh,oke bro. Trims ya.. Tapi kayaknya udah jarang update ya.. Saya coba update lagi deh,ndak apa-apa kan? Biar thread ini naik posisinya.. 
Cheers


----------



## XtremeRampage

Kalau mau kasih tahu informasi kompetisi foto konstruksi yang diadain sama KemenPU boleh ditaruh dimana ya? Karena sepertinya banyak fotografer handal di SSCI kan lumayan kalau menang


----------



## ananto hermawan

Boleh dong dibuatkan _thread khusus informasi2 Lomba Fotografi_, termasuk informasi dari *@XtremeRampage*, tentang kompetisi foto konstruksi yang diadain sama KemenPU. Karena saya interest banget sama lomba2 seperti itu (hadiahnya lumayan gede )

Nggak hanya berforum mengkritisi dan solusi, tapi juga juara dalam fotografi (entah lomba fotografi konstruksi, human interest, landscape, budaya, streetscape dll). Walaupun bukan forum fotografi, tidak ada salahnya jago fotografi (dengan menyesuaikan forum ini, forum Urbanity We Trust). Member SSCI jago foto semua kay: kay:


----------



## nidjiholic

mod mohon ditindak ada yang numpang promosi
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=106412356&postcount=15924

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=106412464&postcount=71

thanks:cheers:


----------



## ChazTumbelaka

Sudah saya info lewat thread Urban Showcase - Photography - all u need to know ya, semoga teman2 forumer SSCI banyak ikut 



XtremeRampage said:


> Kalau mau kasih tahu informasi kompetisi foto konstruksi yang diadain sama KemenPU boleh ditaruh dimana ya? Karena sepertinya banyak fotografer handal di SSCI kan lumayan kalau menang





ananto hermawan said:


> Boleh dong dibuatkan _thread khusus informasi2 Lomba Fotografi_, termasuk informasi dari *@XtremeRampage*, tentang kompetisi foto konstruksi yang diadain sama KemenPU. Karena saya interest banget sama lomba2 seperti itu (hadiahnya lumayan gede )
> 
> Nggak hanya berforum mengkritisi dan solusi, tapi juga juara dalam fotografi (entah lomba fotografi konstruksi, human interest, landscape, budaya, streetscape dll). Walaupun bukan forum fotografi, tidak ada salahnya jago fotografi (dengan menyesuaikan forum ini, forum Urbanity We Trust). Member SSCI jago foto semua kay: kay:


----------



## XtremeRampage

^^^^
Terima kasih mba, barangkali mba sendiri berminat ikut


----------



## joeylen

bang momod minta tlg donk, delete kan trit ini, ke double dan gak ada.poll nya.tks sblm nya..
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1655068


----------



## jonathanterbang

mod, tolong trit ini dikasih poll, makasih 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1649989


----------



## David-80

^^ all done 


Cheers


----------



## urix99

thread ini salah kmr mod, coba dipindahkan ke SINI


----------



## joeylen

Bang deletekan ini lagi bang, jaringan error nie bang.tks 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1655084


----------



## Namewee

urix99 said:


> thread ini salah kmr mod, coba dipindahkan ke SINI


Entah kenapa saya setuju dengan dek urix1999 ini. Bagaimana menurut moderator dan TSnya?
Rasanya sangat pas berada di *Urban Transportation, Sports Facilities and Infrastructures*


----------



## Losbp

^^ Well saya waktu itu udah nanya disini lebih baik thread itu dimana saya taro sebelum dibuat tapi gaada yang gubris, jadi kalo emang cocoknya di Urban Transport kyknya bisa deh:cheers:


----------



## Rinaldo Maharditama

Bro,mau consult nih, enaknya thread ini :
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1366367/
dengan judul
[Indonesia] TV Station listing 
dipindahkan ke Gado-Gado atau tetap di Politics,Economics,Tourism and Business? Minta saran dong..
Cheers :cheers:


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ Menurut saya _Thread title _nya juga harus direvisi  .


----------



## AK46

mod, mau minta tolong ganti judul ini

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1654047

menjadi

*[SEMARANG] Marquis De Lafayette | Mall | Apartment | Condotel | 21 Floors + 1 Basement*

sama

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1645210

menjadi

*[SEMARANG] Sentraland | Office | Hotel | Condotel | Apartment | Shopping Center | 18 Floors + 2 Basements*

sama keduanya ditambahi tag "Apartment, Condotel, Semarang, Indonesia" ya mod 

thank you


----------



## Pals_RGB

Amazing India+nesia


----------



## Namewee

^^ OOT
Kayaknya Indonesia harus ganti nama biar orang luar gak keliru lagi mengidentikan Indonesia dengan india


----------



## David-80

Pals_RGB said:


> Amazing India+nesia


You confused us with Indo (India), not we are not from India. We're from here












and this how we looked like












:rock:



Cheers


----------



## yudibali2008

^^

Hahahha you've got sense of humour mod 

Wondering where the forumer came from (from his IP).......just curious


----------



## Dazon

^^
di skip aja.. kayanya kloningan. tiba2 muncul disaat panas wkkwkw


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

Dear Moderators,

Mohon edit judul Berikut Ini, menjadi :

*[SOLO] Sala View Hotel | 11 Floors + 2 Basements | U/C*

Makasih Mods.

:cheers1:


----------



## You_soap

^^ Thanks Mas Shag, saya jg minta ke Mod David lewat pm


----------



## hadi_rahman

Beberapa post provokasi di thread 'Which are the 10 top skyline cities in Indonesia?'


virgo1969 said:


> spertinya forumer batam nggak suka kalo medan nampil di mari :cheers:





virgo1969 said:


> nama nya juga jawanesia.. #eh indonesia.. :lol:


'no comment'


----------



## virgo1969

hadi_rahman said:


> Beberapa post provokasi di thread 'Which are the 10 top skyline cities in Indonesia?'
> 
> 
> 'no comment'


#yaelahbro :lol:


----------



## TFM1

^^


virgo1969 said:


> nyamber aja kau .. kayak emak-emak :lol:


----------



## D3Y

virgo1969 said:


> #yaelahbro :lol:


congratz eaa sis ...
dapet pelajaran pertama dimari :yes:


"*in the brig*"
:cheers:


----------



## TFM1

fs169 said:


> *SULSEL, waaah kasihan mahasiswa sana dong, gak lulus-lulus, tiap hari demo (sekarang aja agak keterlaluan demonya, belum lagi tawurannya)...*
> 
> Ada lokasi yang cocok, di BALIKPAPAN, akses udara dan pelabuhan lengkap, bencana geologis minim, tidak ada asap kebakaran hutan (gak kayak ponti, palangka, banjarmasin), masyarakat tertib & terbuka, kepadatan penduduk masih moderat, sumber energi gampang tinggal bangun pembangkit bahan bakar melimpah (minyak, gas, batubara, coal bed methane)...
> Afaik ada juga bank yang mau membangun pusat data backup - disaster recovery center disana.


saya rasa kalimat yang saya bold itu terlalu berlebihan, dan cenderung menyerang dan mendiskreditkan satu wilayah. melihat fakta sulsel dan makassar, bahwa demo pada akhir2 ini sedang jarang terjadi, kalaupun terjadi yang melakukan demo tidak sampai dari 1% jumlah mahasiswa (walau memang terkadang anarkis). kemudian ttg sarjana, jumlah sarjana di makassar tiap tahunnya itu kurang lebih 10rb sarjana baru. kemudian statementnya secara keseluruhan cenderung membawa pembaca pada city vs city, dengan melakukan perbandingan tapa data dan sangat subjektif.

melihat dari profil si penulis, sepertinya orang ini hanya user yang suka cari keributan


----------



## Adpenturz

Dear Moderator...
Ada thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1661400 salah tempat...:cheers:


----------



## lizia.

MOD ada yg buka thread soal cpns :lol:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1661576
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=107324688#post107324688


----------



## Rivadh

Mod ane minta tolong ya..
Tolong editkan judul thread ini : 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1587925

m e n j a d i 

*SAMARINDA | CBD The Concepts | Mix Used | Boutique Office, Swissbel-Hotel, Apartment, Mall & Entertainment, Office Tower | U/C*

Thanks Mod, :cheers:


----------



## Madinatul Iman

Kak momod ....tolong di editkan judul trit :
www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1662012
Menjadi :
BALIKPAPAN | H Mansion & The Southern Residences | Residential , SOHO / Office park , Hotel | U/C 
Thanks a lot ya kak momod :-D


----------



## Cheno_04

Promote Thread, jgn lupa di kunjungi. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1564158&highlight=palopo


----------



## Cheno_04

TFM1 said:


> saya rasa kalimat yang saya bold itu terlalu berlebihan, dan cenderung menyerang dan mendiskreditkan satu wilayah. melihat fakta sulsel dan makassar, bahwa demo pada akhir2 ini sedang jarang terjadi, kalaupun terjadi yang melakukan demo tidak sampai dari 1% jumlah mahasiswa (walau memang terkadang anarkis). kemudian ttg sarjana, jumlah sarjana di makassar tiap tahunnya itu kurang lebih 10rb sarjana baru. kemudian statementnya secara keseluruhan cenderung membawa pembaca pada city vs city, dengan melakukan perbandingan tapa data dan sangat subjektif.
> 
> melihat dari profil si penulis, sepertinya orang ini hanya user yang suka cari keributan


Saya jg setuju, Di palopo sja setiap tahunnya mencetak 4000-an Sarjana baru dari Unniv. yg ada di sana, blm lgi yg dari Yayasan, blm lgi makassar Dan Parepare.


----------



## D3Y

masukan buat Mod's

kapan di realisasikan subforum Greater Jakarta jadi Jabodetabek mod, biar pengunjung luar gak roaming antara konsep megapolitan jabodetabek dengan jakarta municipalities

jadi nanti di sub Greater Jabodetabek ada folder jakarta sendiri dan folder Bodetabek yang notabene wilayah administratif lain dalam satu konsep megacity

just IMO :nocrook:
makasih sebelumnya ya mod's


----------



## bozenBDJ

Mohon diubah judulnya karena sudah T/O

JAKARTA | Antam Office Park | Office | 16 Fl | U/C 

menjadi

*JAKARTA | Antam Office Park | Office | 16 Fl | T/O*


----------



## yudibali2008

Madinatul Iman said:


> Kak momod ....tolong di editkan judul trit :
> www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1662012
> 
> Menjadi :
> 
> *BALIKPAPAN | H Mansion & The Southern Residences | Residential, SOHO/Office Park, Hotel | U/C*
> 
> Thanks a lot ya kak momod :-D



sundul lagi,....tolong mod di editkan judul thread nya...trims


----------



## endar

Mods again and again memancing2 mods untuk kesekian kalinya menghina dan memacu perkelahian sorry saya aga kepancing. Bosen mods makasih


www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=107485773#post107485773


----------



## IlhamBXT

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=107497622#post107497622

Mod,silahkan di kandangkan


----------



## rahul medan

IlhamBXT said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=107497622#post107497622
> 
> Mod,silahkan di kandangkan


 udah stress si firzafp itu. ini udah kali ketiga dia create thread KNO tanpa pernah tau perkembangan KNO dan tanpa pernah peduli keputusan forumer lain. Sudah berkali-kali dikatakan thread KNO bakal move jika sudah grand opening dan bukan create new thread.
Mod kalau bisa di banned aj skalian

Thx :cheers:


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto

Dear Om Momod David-80 or Blue Sky... 

Mohon diedit judul thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1561545

menjadi

*BANDAR LAMPUNG | Horison Hotel Lampung | 13 floors + 1 Basement*

Dan http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1545155
Menjadi

*BANDAR LAMPUNG | POP! Hotel Lampung | 10 floors + 1 Basement*

Makasih banyak ya om momod... ; )
Cheers


----------



## Rinaldo Maharditama

Mod, tolong ubah judul thread ini + pindahkan ke forum Gado-Gado (relevansinya dengan forum Politics, Economics, Tourism and Business tak ada).
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1366367/

dari 
[Indonesia] TV Station listing 
ke
*TV Station | Stasiun TV | Discuss and Inform | Diskusi dan Informasikan | Indonesia*

Ada yang setuju dengan perubahan nama ini? Kalau tak setuju silahkan sampaikan disini.

NB : Buat yang diatas (dan diatasnya lagi) diharapkan menjaga sopan santun + tidak saling menyerang antar forumer, serta kita semua harus introspeksi, jangan membuat spamming di forum apapun, dan silent reader is good!..


----------



## Namewee

^^ Bro, konsultasi dulu dengan TSnya


----------



## kalimantanku

Momod David 80

mohon dgn sangat awasi secara ketat pergerakan BozenBDJ ini.... saya sbg forumer Banjarmasin juga malu dan was was jika byk sekali postingan ngawur Bozen di berbagai trit terutama World Forum...

untuk bro Bozen, tolong jangan ikut berposting di trit lain jika anda tdk mengerti duduk persoalan..hilangkan sok tahu anda, hilangkan postingan asal-asalan anda..

jujur, kami SSC Banjarmasin sangat tidak nyaman dengan cara anda selama ini...maaf, bukan nya personal attack, tapi permasalahan ini sudah lama sekali kami tahan...dengan ada nya tindakan momod David diatas ini, saya lega rasa nya...akhir nya momod bertindak juga terhadap anda...


----------



## bozenBDJ

Terpaksa direpost ke halaman ini karena 'tenggelam' oleh beberapa feedback + 'debat' dengan saya hno: 

+ Sepertinya masih belum ditindak *firzafp *nya.


IlhamBXT said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=107497622#post107497622
> 
> Mod,silahkan di kandangkan


----------



## ahmadYR

dear Om Mod :
mohon di sticky thread ini, pembangunannya sudah dimulai, bisa dilihat di page awal 

Kertajati International Airport | Bandung | Project & News Update

Terima Kasih ...


----------



## nvittoa03

hanya mengingatkan agar tidak kelupaan


eVANDOpriyanto said:


> Dear Om Momod David-80 or Blue Sky...
> 
> Mohon diedit judul thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1561545
> 
> menjadi
> 
> BANDAR LAMPUNG | Horison Hotel Lampung | 13 floors + 1 Basement
> 
> Dan http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1545155
> Menjadi
> 
> BANDAR LAMPUNG | POP! Hotel Lampung | 10 floors + 1 Basement
> 
> Makasih banyak ya om momod... ; )
> Cheers


----------



## David-80

^^ done



ahmadYR said:


> dear Om Mod :
> mohon di sticky thread ini, pembangunannya sudah dimulai, bisa dilihat di page awal
> 
> Kertajati International Airport | Bandung | Project & News Update
> 
> Terima Kasih ...


bro AhmadYR, stickynya kita tunggu sampai official rendering dan konstruksi bangunan di mulai ya.  


Cheers


----------



## ahmadYR

David-80 said:


> ^^ done
> 
> 
> 
> bro AhmadYR, stickynya kita tunggu sampai official rendering dan konstruksi bangunan di mulai ya.
> 
> 
> Cheers


Oke :cheers:


----------



## nvittoa03

Trims Om, tapi itu kok ada dobel trit pop! Lampung hotel di sumatra construction??:?:?:lol:yang ada uc nya dihapus aja: D


----------



## D3Y

David-80 said:


> *D3Y*, iya memang sedang saya propose ke admin dari 2 bulan yang lalu, bersama dengan beberapa subforum baru, coba saya akan tanyakan lagi. karena kemarin saya sibuk banget sebulan.
> 
> 
> Cheers


thank you mod...mudah-mudahan segera direalisasikan
dan moga kesibukan mod's segera berkurang 

* _*gimana kalo ngangkat momod satu lagi biar ada yang bantu mod...tapi kudu tanteu momod jangan om momod mulu*_ # _*lirik genit mam hilda*_


----------



## bozenBDJ

^ Setuju :check: forum SSCi perlu lebih banyak _moderator _ini  (jumlah yang saya sarankan : 6 termasuk ,the two david's') .


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto

nvittoa03 said:


> Trims Om, tapi itu kok ada dobel trit pop! Lampung hotel di sumatra construction??:?:?:lol:yang ada uc nya dihapus aja: D


Harap diperbaiki om momod, ada double thread...
Seperti nya ada kesalahan teknis ya??? :?


----------



## David-80

D3Y said:


> thank you mod...mudah-mudahan segera direalisasikan
> dan moga kesibukan mod's segera berkurang
> 
> * _*gimana kalo ngangkat momod satu lagi biar ada yang bantu mod...tapi kudu tanteu momod jangan om momod mulu*_ # _*lirik genit mam hilda*_


yup, itu juga salah satu proposal kami.

kita akan tambah staff moderator baru, yang pasti bukan bozenBDJ :troll:


Cheers


----------



## D3Y

^^ LOL
gak nyangka loch guy's momod tercinta kita suka juga nge-troll 

ok mod's kami tunggu perkembangan selanjutnya dengan harapan yang positif


----------



## Sony Sjklw

Mod. mohon judul thread ini

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1604567

menjadi

MAKASSAR | FMIPA ICP Tower UNM | Campus | 13 floors | U/C

thanks
:cheers;


----------



## ahmadYR

David-80 said:


> yup, itu juga salah satu proposal kami.
> 
> kita akan tambah staff moderator baru, yang pasti bukan bozenBDJ :troll:
> 
> 
> Cheers


Dukung bozenBDJ jadi moderator ahhhh, dengan syarat dia harus mencapai 1.000.000 postingan/tahun.. Biar makin rajin nimbrung sana sini...


Cheers


----------



## bozenBDJ

^ Tidak mungkin mas :nono: ; Segitu banyak mah semua forumer juga mau ......... .. . .. . .


----------



## invalidface

David-80 said:


> yup, itu juga salah satu proposal kami.
> 
> kita akan tambah staff moderator baru, yang pasti bukan bozenBDJ :troll:
> 
> 
> Cheers


si bozen udah senior lho mod, udah 20.000 post tapi junk semua :troll:


----------



## bozenBDJ

^ ,Debat' saya hendak di'mod'kan mengingatkan saya pada _forumer _*Zenith *yang juga mau di'mod'kan di forum Inggris :yes::yes: .


----------



## Ctrl Z

Alhamdulillah, balikpapan dan batam akan punya subforum sendiri.. thx mod.. :cheers:


----------



## bozenBDJ

^ Hendak bertanya Mr. Moderator : Siapa-siapa saja yang nanti diajukan untuk posisi staff/moderasi?


----------



## D3Y

Finally, thank's mods

You Guys
congrats !!!!
SSC Indonesia makin sesuatu, selamat buat new comer (Balikpapan, Batam & Bodetabek)

ayok...makin semangat lagi dan lebih dewasa dalam berforum.

:cheers:


----------



## Madinatul Iman

David-80 said:


> Good day fellow SSCiers,
> 
> setelah diskusi kami dengan admin maka kami memutuskan akan ada penambahan sub forum baru, dan ini akan membuat forum kita untuk menjadi lebih rapi dan semakin ekpansif.
> 
> Maka penambahan forum itu adalah.
> 
> Balikpapan akan bergabung dengan metropolitan sub forum, dikarenakan sub forum kalimantan sudah semakin penuh sehingga banyak thread2 dari kota lain yang tertimpa oleh project balikpapan.
> 
> Batam akan kami pisah juga ke metro development, karena sudah memenuhi syarat, yaitu mempunya project highrise 20+ floors lebih dari 2-3 project dan traffic kami rasa sudah mencukupi.
> 
> Bodetabek akan mempunyai sub forum sendiri dibawah Jakarta.
> 
> kemudian kami akan memperkenalan sub forum baru dibawah urban transport, karena sudah semakin penuh
> 
> yaitu forum Railways and Station sub forum, dimana pembahasan akan terfokus untuk kereta api, MRT, monorail dan stasiun2 di Indonesia.
> 
> dengan semakin banyak nya sub forum baru yang akan kami buat, tentu membutuhkan semakin banyak staff, dalan waktu 2 minggu kami akan mencoba memperkenalkan moderator baru kita (menunggu persetujuan admin juga)
> 
> semoga dengan pemisahan ini, forum kita semakin berkembang dan rapi. Terima kasih
> 
> Cheers


Alhamdulillah ....thanks mod and admin


----------



## jonathanterbang

bozenBDJ said:


> ^ Hendak bertanya Mr. Moderator : Siapa-siapa saja yang nanti diajukan untuk posisi staff/moderasi?


Tenang aja bozen, yg jelas bukan kamu :lol:


----------



## bozenBDJ

^ Ah anda tidak adil! *proteskeJandanT,B.

--------------------------
Dan mulai hari ini......

*Siapa di forum SSCI ini yang mendukung saya(bozenBDJ) dan/ atau si jonathanterbang* sebagai moderator baru*? 

* forum SRG perlu moderator lokal itu, banyak sekali traffic + post + thread nya :lol:


----------



## D3Y

^^ ane gak pilih keduanya....noooo waaaay
* udah punya calon...*SBY* (_bentar lagi pensiun jadi presiden dan kabarnya mau kalo ditawarin jadi moderator SSCI_)

:smug:


----------



## yudibali2008

Syukurlah, terima kasih banyak bang Admin, bang David80 dan Bang Blue Sky.......

Terima kasih juga buat teman2 forumer, selamat buat Balikpapan, Batam dan Bodetabek :cheers:


----------



## bozenBDJ

@ *D3Y *: Yakin kang itu presiden RI sekarang mau _join _ke _SSC _? *terpukau


----------



## iwank

Terima kasih balikpapan telah di izinkan punya sub sendiri. Semoga dengan jadi sub .... postingan bisa jadi lebih berbobot dan berisi.


----------



## Madinatul Iman

iwank said:


> Terima kasih balikpapan telah di izinkan punya sub sendiri. Semoga dengan jadi sub .... postingan bisa jadi lebih berbobot dan berisi.


Berisi yg berbobot ....Aamiyn :-D


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

Akhirnya Solo punya temannya sebagai kota besar 2ndtier di sub-forum Metropolitan.
Welcome Balikpapan! And Welcome Batam too! :cheers1:


----------



## Rinaldo Maharditama

Terima kasih mod.. Semoga penambahan mod + penambahan forum Balikpapan, Batam dan Bodetabek bisa membuat SSCI jadi lebih berkembang dan forumernya jadi lebih aktif lagi (+ makin dewasa dan cerdas dalam berpikir dan bertindak). Sekali lagi terima kasih.. Semakin rame aja nih SSCI.. Ditunggu.. :cheers:


----------



## IlhamBXT

David-80 said:


> Good day fellow SSCiers,
> 
> setelah diskusi kami dengan admin maka kami memutuskan akan ada penambahan sub forum baru, dan ini akan membuat forum kita untuk menjadi lebih rapi dan semakin ekpansif.
> 
> Maka penambahan forum itu adalah.
> 
> *Balikpapan* akan bergabung dengan metropolitan sub forum, dikarenakan sub forum kalimantan sudah semakin penuh sehingga banyak thread2 dari kota lain yang tertimpa oleh project balikpapan.
> 
> *Batam* akan kami pisah juga ke metro development, karena sudah memenuhi syarat, yaitu mempunya project highrise 20+ floors lebih dari 2-3 project dan traffic kami rasa sudah mencukupi.
> 
> *Bodetabek* akan mempunyai sub forum sendiri dibawah Jakarta.
> 
> kemudian kami akan memperkenalan sub forum baru dibawah urban transport, karena sudah semakin penuh
> 
> yaitu forum _*Railways and Station *_sub forum, dimana pembahasan akan terfokus untuk kereta api, MRT, monorail dan stasiun2 di Indonesia.
> 
> dengan semakin banyak nya sub forum baru yang akan kami buat, tentu membutuhkan semakin banyak staff, dalan waktu 2 minggu kami akan mencoba memperkenalkan moderator baru kita (menunggu persetujuan admin juga)
> 
> semoga dengan pemisahan ini, forum kita semakin berkembang dan rapi. Terima kasih
> 
> 
> Cheers



:cheers1::cheers1::apple::cucumber::banana2:epper::carrot::colgate::banana:

Terima Kasih om David-80 sebagai moderator yang telah mengembangkan dan memberikan wadah menuju SSCIndonesia yang lebih baik.Semoga setelah ini semua wadah yang diberikan bisa berjalan dengan baik dan semakin berkualitas serta menjadi rujukan bagi kita semua.


----------



## inBaliTimur

David-80 said:


> Good day fellow SSCiers,
> 
> setelah diskusi kami dengan admin maka kami memutuskan akan ada penambahan sub forum baru, dan ini akan membuat forum kita untuk menjadi lebih rapi dan semakin ekpansif.
> 
> Maka penambahan forum itu adalah.
> 
> *Balikpapan* akan bergabung dengan metropolitan sub forum, dikarenakan sub forum kalimantan sudah semakin penuh sehingga banyak thread2 dari kota lain yang tertimpa oleh project balikpapan.
> 
> *Batam* akan kami pisah juga ke metro development, karena sudah memenuhi syarat, yaitu mempunya project highrise 20+ floors lebih dari 2-3 project dan traffic kami rasa sudah mencukupi.
> 
> *Bodetabek* akan mempunyai sub forum sendiri dibawah Jakarta.
> 
> kemudian kami akan memperkenalan sub forum baru dibawah urban transport, karena sudah semakin penuh
> 
> yaitu forum _*Railways and Station *_sub forum, dimana pembahasan akan terfokus untuk kereta api, MRT, monorail dan stasiun2 di Indonesia.
> 
> dengan semakin banyak nya sub forum baru yang akan kami buat, tentu membutuhkan semakin banyak staff, dalan waktu 2 minggu kami akan mencoba memperkenalkan moderator baru kita (menunggu persetujuan admin juga)
> 
> semoga dengan pemisahan ini, forum kita semakin berkembang dan rapi. Terima kasih
> 
> 
> Cheers


Tambah banyak subforum, semakin rapi dan semakin _navigable_ buat orang-orang yang baru masuk forum ini. BTW, untuk subforum tentang perkeretaapian, pake aja "Rail Infrastructures and Stations" kalau mau lebih baku.


----------



## ahmadYR

David-80 said:


> Good day fellow SSCiers,
> 
> setelah diskusi kami dengan admin maka kami memutuskan akan ada penambahan sub forum baru, dan ini akan membuat forum kita untuk menjadi lebih rapi dan semakin ekpansif.
> 
> Maka penambahan forum itu adalah.
> 
> *Balikpapan* akan bergabung dengan metropolitan sub forum, dikarenakan sub forum kalimantan sudah semakin penuh sehingga banyak thread2 dari kota lain yang tertimpa oleh project balikpapan.
> 
> *Batam* akan kami pisah juga ke metro development, karena sudah memenuhi syarat, yaitu mempunya project highrise 20+ floors lebih dari 2-3 project dan traffic kami rasa sudah mencukupi.
> 
> *Bodetabek* akan mempunyai sub forum sendiri dibawah Jakarta.
> 
> kemudian kami akan memperkenalan sub forum baru dibawah urban transport, karena sudah semakin penuh
> 
> yaitu forum _*Railways and Station *_sub forum, dimana pembahasan akan terfokus untuk kereta api, MRT, monorail dan stasiun2 di Indonesia.
> 
> dengan semakin banyak nya sub forum baru yang akan kami buat, tentu membutuhkan semakin banyak staff, dalan waktu 2 minggu kami akan mencoba memperkenalkan moderator baru kita (menunggu persetujuan admin juga)
> 
> semoga dengan pemisahan ini, forum kita semakin berkembang dan rapi. Terima kasih
> 
> 
> Cheers


Tidak bisa ya om mod bikin standarisasi yg tinggian dikit buat calon penghuni metropolitan sub forum biar gak terkesan abal2 itu Metropolitan sub forum...

Contoh untuk hotel, apartemen, office dll gak memasukkan yang dibawah 12 lantai...
Biar agak gengsian dikit dan tentu saja berkualitas.. Intinya tuh sub forum yang minimal Harus 20 thread diisi dengan building diatas 12 lantai terkecuali untuk sport center, university atau mall.

Kalo aturan tidak diganti dihawatirkan kedepan banyak yg memaksa bikin thread2 tidak berkualitas demi masuk Metroplitan SubForum.

Thanks


#Cuman Saran 

Cheers


----------



## IlhamBXT

inBaliTimur said:


> Tambah banyak subforum, semakin rapi dan semakin _navigable_ buat orang-orang yang baru masuk forum ini. BTW, untuk subforum tentang perkeretaapian, pake aja "Rail Infrastructures and Stations" kalau mau lebih baku.


Owh ya bli,kalau versi Internationalnya (SSC International) itu malah cuma tertuliskan Railways saja ^^


----------



## yudibali2008

Shaggy_Solo said:


> Akhirnya Solo punya temannya sebagai kota besar 2ndtier di sub-forum Metropolitan.
> Welcome Balikpapan! And Welcome Batam too! :cheers1:


Iya mas, Solo sekarang ada teman nya, mari bersulang :cheers:


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto

Kapan mod mulai berlakunya penambahan subforum baru Balikapan, Bodetabek, Batam, dan Railways? 

Btw, selamat nih bwt Batam & Balikapapn...
SSC Indonesia jadi semakin berwarna :cheer::cheer::cheer:

Cheers


----------



## inBaliTimur

IlhamBXT said:


> Owh ya bli,kalau versi Internationalnya (SSC International) itu malah cuma tertuliskan Railways saja ^^


Wah gue jarang banget lihat forum global SSC, apalagi soal nama-nama sub forum yang kelihatan.......... tapi ya nunggu jawaban moderatornya dulu.........


----------



## Madinatul Iman

eVANDOpriyanto said:


> Kapan mod mulai berlakunya penambahan subforum baru Balikapan, Bodetabek, Batam, dan Railways?
> 
> Btw, selamat nih bwt Batam & Balikapapn...
> SSC Indonesia jadi semakin berwarna :cheer::cheer::cheer:
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Kak Evan 
Jgn lupa yaa tête up main2 ke trit2 bpp nantinya he he
Dan semoga BDL makin rising Dan maju Aamiyn


----------



## lizia.

Mod nemu thread beginian, bagusnya dihapus saja.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1128929


----------



## invalidface

congratz Balikpapan dan Batam udah pindah rumah kay:


----------



## TFM1

congratz Balikpapan, Batam, Jabodetabek (termasuk bogor & tangsel tercinta), dan forumer pecinta dan pengguna kreta api di Indonesia :cheers:

thanks mod atas kerja keras dan kebijakannya yang sangat membahagiakan. :cheers:


ahmadYR said:


> Tidak bisa ya om mod bikin standarisasi yg tinggian dikit buat calon penghuni metropolitan sub forum biar gak terkesan abal2 itu Metropolitan sub forum...
> 
> Contoh untuk hotel, apartemen, office dll gak memasukkan yang dibawah 12 lantai...
> Biar agak gengsian dikit dan tentu saja berkualitas.. Intinya tuh sub forum yang minimal Harus 20 thread diisi dengan building diatas 12 lantai terkecuali untuk sport center, university atau mall.
> 
> Kalo aturan tidak diganti dihawatirkan kedepan banyak yg memaksa bikin thread2 tidak berkualitas demi masuk Metroplitan SubForum.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> #Cuman Saran
> 
> Cheers


saaya rasa belum perlulah standar untuk sebuah proyek layak dibuatkan thread. kebijaksanaan masing2 forumer wilayah tersebut saja. mereka yang paling tau mana proyek yg butuh thread mana yang tidak. tapi kedepannya saya sangat setuju kalau ada standar khusus kriteria proyek2 yg layak dibuatkan thread, agar tidak terlalu banyak penumpukan thread yang membuat thread lain yg sebenarnya lebih penting jai tenggelam

nah mengenai kota yang layak untuk jadi subforum sendiri, moderator punya standar khusus, tidak sekedar karena banyak proyek maka akan dijadikan subforum, beberapa kriteria yang dulu pernah di sampaikan oleh Mod David 80 kepada saya waktu pengajuan Subforum Makassar, seingat saya ada beberapa hal yakni
1. ada lebih dari 3 proyek diatas 20 lt
2. ada beberapa proyek HR (artinya diatas 12 fl)
3. jumlah forumer yang aktif cukup untuk menciptakan traffic yang baik pada subforum tersebut
4. dan pertimbangan lainnya

dari 4 poin diatas maka thread2 non HR (dibawah 12 fl) sama sekali tidak menjadi bahan pertimbangan sebuah wilayah memiliki subforum sendiri, dan tidak akan memberikan pengaruh sedikitpun suatu wilayah dalam mendapatkan subforum.


----------



## Madinatul Iman

invalidface said:


> congratz Balikpapan dan Batam udah pindah rumah kay:


Thanks kakak...invalid face 
Semua kota2 di Indonesia berpeluang untuk maju Dan berkembang ....semoga dgn memiliki sub forum sendiri kami bs lebih baik lagi di forum SSCI Aamiyn


----------



## stareky

The right city in the right "sub" 
Thank u Moderator and Admin.


----------



## bozenBDJ

/ Dankjevel, Moderaties!

(*PM saya untuk terjemahannya*!)


----------



## TFM1

^^ mungkin terjemahannya

"saya ingin jadi Moderator!" 
(*PM saya apakah saya benar atau salah*)

 just kidding


----------



## IlhamBXT

Awas Jangan BozenBDJ yang jadi moderator :bash:
Lebih prefer ke Someone yg jadi moderator nih ^^


----------



## ahmadYR

Dear om momod...:

Saya mu tanya dan minta kejelasan kenapa signature saya di hapus

Thanks 
Cheers..


----------



## invalidface

bozenBDJ said:


> / Dankjevel, Moderaties!
> 
> (*PM saya untuk terjemahannya*!)


whatttt ! jangan sampe kamu ya !!
kalo ada forumer Palembang yang bisa dicalonin. yang menurut gue netralitasnya terjamin dan udah senior di sini cuma bagn Paradyto dan bang Balaputradewa. kay:
tante Audrey juga bisa kalo mau cewek, colek tant Audrey


----------



## iwank

Lebih mikir ke tante hilda .... rasanya semua pasti setuju


----------



## rahul medan

sekedar sumbangsih calon momod yg oke menurut saya yg paling netral, smart dan dewasa sih, juga aktif di SSC. menurut saya id Acen, hildaalexander, chaztumbelaka, paradyto, balaputradewa, laba-laba, ssphila, umd bisa dicalonkan tuh jadi moderator 

Congratz buat Bodetabek, Batam & Balikpapan atas rumah barunya. Semoga postingan dan proyek2nya makin berbobot.


----------



## TFM1

^^ setuju, kalau pinjem istilahnya bung Rahul forumer dari "kota paling netral" (jakarta


----------



## yudibali2008

Kl saya sih ingin nya forumer cewek yg jadi moderator selanjutnya, biar ada penyegaran :cheers:

Nggak perlu nyebutin nama, momod pasti dah tau yg terbaik


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto

^^ Mam Hilda lebih oke nih klo emang maunya ada tante momod :runaway:
:lol:


----------



## Cakrawala

Knp jakarta = netral ?

Saya rasa netralitas lbh krn faktor kepribadian bkn domisili

Atau mgkn lbh tepatnya kita tdk bs menerima moderator dr kota lain apalagi kota tsb sbg rival dr kota kita

Just my two cents

#vote kak ocha


----------



## ericcando

Opini pribadi : kak Hilda, mas Bozhart, mas Kopasus atau mungkin Megabliz untuk yg domisili di tanah air.. 

Mungkin bisa dipertimbangkan juga kontribusi yg cukup baik selama ini dari beberapa forumers domisili luar negri.. Misal : mas Venantio, AcoolguyfromNZ, atau yg lainnya ?? (terkadang #pengalaman beberapa kerabat# faktor tinggal di luar negri tu bisa merubah perspektif seorang warga negara jadi berpandangan lebih universal .. Apalagi wawasannya tentu cukup baik)*


Sekali lagi it's just MHO.. 
*gak ada jaminan sih.. Cuma penuturan beberapa saksi mata :cheers:


----------



## bozenBDJ

^ *bozhart *nya rasanya sudah jarang sekali aktif ya? :dunno:

Kalau sampai ada empat _moderator _SSCI baru saya pilihnya antara : *rahul medan *, *paradyto , Baladeputra , hildalexander , ananto hermawan , TFM1 , Madinatul Iman , embassyofaudrey , PaluMaju_2012 , atau* _*cyberprince*_  .

(N.B. *bozhart *itu inspirasi untuk _username _saya :yes: )


----------



## bozenBDJ

TFM1 said:


> ^^ mungkin terjemahannya
> 
> "saya ingin jadi Moderator!"
> (*PM saya apakah saya benar atau salah*)
> 
> just kidding


Salah mas. :nono: Mohon ber-PM lagi.


----------



## Daroe

Permisi mods 
Sesuai kesepakatan forumer samarinda yg ganteng2, trit ini di _delete_ aja
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1658812&page=2

Terima kasih mods


----------



## stareky

Madinatul Iman said:


> Bismillah...
> Kak momod ....tolong di revisikan judul trit :
> www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1661344
> 
> Menjadi :
> BALIKPAPAN | PLATINUM HOTEL | Hotel | 10 floors | U/C
> 
> Terima kasih...syukron


Maaf Kak Mand and Kak Momod,
Saya interupsi revisi saran perubahan:
BALIKPAPAN | PLATINUM HOTEL | 10 FLOORS | U/C

Tidak perlu lagi menambahkan kata "hotel", Platinum Hotel sudah menjelaskan kalau "itu" adalah hotel.

Terima Kasih.


----------



## stareky

Daroe said:


> Permisi mods
> Sesuai kesepakatan forumer samarinda yg ganteng2, trit ini di _delete_ aja
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1658812&page=2
> 
> Terima kasih mods


Dear, kak daroe..

Sdkit disayang untuk dihapus trit ini, meski tdk HR bagi forumer tp trit ini sdh trcipta, paling tdk diteruskan saja (konsistensi). Neo ini cukup baik untuk jumlah floornya dan asal grupnya dibanding trit hotel di forum bpn yg levelnya lokalan.

But keputusan ada di tangan TS.

Semangat (ง ^ ⌣^)ง


----------



## Ocean One

TFM1 said:


> @CrazyId saya setuju dengan hampir semua usulannya.
> 
> Namun. Terkait penamaan thread pada subforum metropolis, kenapa jarus ada lagi tambahan nama kotanya. Karena di subforum metropolis tidak sekedar membahas proyek pada kota yg bersangkutan, tp juga membahas wilayah metro/greater kota tersebut, yg notabene berada di luar wilayah administrasi kota.
> 
> Contohnya di subforum makassar, disana ada beberap proyek yg lokasinya bukan di makassar, tp masuk di wilayah mamminasata seperti gowa/maros/takalar
> 
> Semoga bisa membantu menjelaskan.


Setuju dengan bro TFM1.

Lagian beberapa koment di World forum, SEA forum or other forum kadang2 mengikutkan referensi dengan meng-copy link dari thread di suatu kota bersangkutan.

So saya rasa nama kota tetap perlu di pakailah n gak perlu juga di hilangkan.. :cheers:


----------



## David-80

CrazyForID said:


> If i may critic for future development.
> Judul thread itu masih banyak yang ga seragam dan berantakan. Dan banyak yang broken english malah
> Kaya do you know, belom dibenerin jadi did you know
> Atau Indonesia | defence and military "issued" ?
> 
> Saran, seandainya moderator punya otoritas ngerubah nama thread, mending kata2 yang kurang perlu di judul thread dihilangin aja
> Misalnya di subforum metropolis, untuk apa ditulis lagi nama kotanya di judul thread?
> Atau di general subforum indonesia, untuk apa ditulis lagi "indonesia"? Unless threadnya spesifik seperti bandung juara atau sumsel gemilang
> 
> Mending dijadiin simpel, dan dual bahasa. Lumayan buat promosi bahasa indonesia dan alien kalo mau kepo juga gampang
> Contoh
> Defence and Military | Militer dan Pertahanan
> Social and Politic | Sosial dan Politik
> Stadium and Sport Facility | Stadion dan Fasilitas Olahraga
> 
> Atau thread ini sendiri
> FAQ and Feedback | Tanya Jawab dan Umpan Balik
> IMO



Its a good idea. tapi untuk penamaan kota di depan sepertinya ga bisa dihapus, karena untuk memudahkan pencarian juga di google. Kadang banyak user baru yang menemukan forum ini dari search engine berawal dari judul thread.


tapi usulnya bagus, nanti coba kami diskusikan lagi karena sekarang kami masih harus merapikan forum bodetabek dulu.


Cheers


----------



## Daroe

stareky said:


> Dear, kak daroe..
> 
> Sdkit disayang untuk dihapus trit ini, meski tdk HR bagi forumer tp trit ini sdh trcipta, paling tdk diteruskan saja (konsistensi). Neo ini cukup baik untuk jumlah floornya dan asal grupnya dibanding trit hotel di forum bpn yg levelnya lokalan.
> 
> But keputusan ada di tangan TS.
> 
> Semangat (ง ^ ⌣^)ง


Iya bro eky thanks sarannya ya. Tapi temen2 forumer smd sudah berkesepakatan demikian, mungkin mods bisa memberikan pandangannya, 

Maaf mods merepotkan :bash:
Thanks


----------



## SamarindaKU

Daroe said:


> Iya bro eky thanks sarannya ya. Tapi temen2 forumer smd sudah berkesepakatan demikian, mungkin mods bisa memberikan pandangannya,
> 
> Maaf mods merepotkan :bash:
> Thanks


Yup, Sy jg setuju, lebih baik dihapus saja.


----------



## tazpeople

Dear Moderator 

Sekedar usul , bagaimana klo Thread*Jababeka City*: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=461621 dirubah judulnya jadi :*CIKARANG | Jababeka City * Supaya seragam dengan thread Kota Mandiri yg lain.


----------



## ananto hermawan

Mod David, bagaimana dengan request saya, apa bisa dilanjutkan:



ananto hermawan said:


> Mod David, thread ini mungkin bisa di edit judulnya, agar seragam dengan thread lainnya:
> 
> 1. Kertajati International Airport | Bandung | Project & News Update
> _jadi:_
> BANDUNG | Kertajati International Airport - Project & News Update
> 
> 2. Kuala Tanjung Port ( North Sumatra )
> _jadi:_
> NORTH SUMATERA | Kuala Tanjung Port
> 
> 3. Padang|Bandar Minangkabau|Reklamasi 700 ha-7 km
> _jadi:_
> PADANG | Bandar Minangkabau - Reklamasi 700 ha-7 Km


----------



## Cheno_04

numpang promote Thread  di kunjungi yaa. 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1564158&highlight=palopo


----------



## Blue_Sky

Untuk semua yang request pergantian judul thread, mohon agar mendapat persetujuan TS nya terlebih dahulu untuk menghindari salah paham diantar forumer


----------



## Madinatul Iman

mtsbjm1 said:


> Selamat Petang Mod's, ini postingan sudah kelewatan (batasnya). bahkan untuk saudara sendiri...
> 
> Mohon ditindak, Terima Kasih
> 
> :cheers2:


Ada APA antara ding Bozen Dan mtsbjm1?????
Ayoo donk yang akur :-D


----------



## bozenBDJ

^ *May i requested for that post above to be deleted*?

;



mtsbjm1 said:


> Selamat Petang Mod's, ini postingan sudah kelewatan (batasnya). bahkan untuk saudara sendiri...
> 
> 
> 
> dan semua diatas hanyalah fabrikasi cerita dri ybs *fakta
> 
> Mohon ditindak, Terima Kasih
> 
> :cheers2:


Saya laporkan _post _anda diatas(yang diquote disini) karena anda telah memperbesar masalah ini. hno:


----------



## bozenBDJ

Madinatul Iman said:


> Ada APA antara ding Bozen Dan mtsbjm1?????
> Ayoo donk yang akur :-D


*Jangan dibicarakan disini*, nanti berkepanjangan + materi , tl;dr ' :yes:


----------



## mtsbjm1

bozenBDJ said:


> Saya laporkan _post _anda diatas(yang diquote disini) karena anda telah memperbesar masalah ini. hno:


maaf, itu kesalahan anda (dari awal). trims 

*cukup disini saja, setelah itu _it's up to yourself_

:cheers2:


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

Mumet saya baca si Kembar di atas nin?! :bash:
Diselesaikan di kamar aja gin! Kadak usah dibahas di sini. Kadak nyaman nah!


----------



## bozenBDJ

^ *S e t u j u *! :banana: Tidak usah di,rambah' kesini!


----------



## Rinaldo Maharditama

Shaggy_Solo said:


> Mumet saya baca si Kembar di atas nin?! :bash:
> Diselesaikan di kamar aja gin! Kadak usah dibahas di sini. Kadak nyaman nah!


Mantap komennya @Shaggy_Solo.. Kalau ada masalah jangan bawa-bawa ke forum ini... Saya jadi garuk-garuk kepala kalau ada yang berantem di forum... Waktunya si kembar ini introspeksi diri, dan jangan berantem... Selesaikan semuanya secara calm down.. 

Sent from my T2C using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## rahul medan

hauahahaha... numpang ngakakkk.... :hahaha::hahaha::hahaha:


----------



## TaufanRahman

Sama-sama saudara, tengkar sendiri :lol:

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## kalimantanku

bozenBDJ said:


> +
> 
> 
> 10 kali :doh: .
> 
> Maksud saya yang di_quote_ *David-80 *diatas *tentang akun twitter untuk kota-kota (atau subforum2 Metropolitan) *bukan yang itu lagi


hahahahha:lol:

yg ditanyakan momod apa , yg di jawab Bozen apa...gak nyambung blas...kami serahkan ke momod David dan Blue Sky atas masalah Bozen selama ini..

asal momod tau, Bozen bbrp hari lalu ada memposting hal2 berbau SARA di P&D Banjarmasin, dia bilang "Islamisme" menyerang sebuah bangunan proyek hotel di Banjarmasin..pdhl asli nya, tak ada unsur SARA sama sekali dlm proyek itu, hanya sebuah ukiran Banjar yg dl sejarah nya ada akulturasi antara Islam dan Banjar.


----------



## m.rizalez

^^ ikut ketawa deh hahahaha ada2 aja


----------



## TFM1

Hai Bozen, kamu yg nyuruh admin (TB atau admin yg lainnya) untuk menghapus postingannya mtsbjm ya?

#semogadimengerti


----------



## vianvion

Sumpah gw ngakak bgt kenapa ada orang macam bozen gitu. Dikasih pertanyaan apa jawabnya apa wkwkwk.


----------



## Rinaldo Maharditama

IlhamBXT said:


> Terima kasih teman - teman atas jawabannya
> Owh iya sekedar meminta saran saja,untuk HP yang non OS / HP biasa yang hanya menggunakan Java apakah aplikasi - aplikasi milik Skyscrapercity bisa diakses dengan HP non OS / menggunakan Java ? Soalnya pengalaman menggunakan Operamini menjadikan biaya bandwith yang boros :nuts:
> dan apakah untuk ukuran dalam membuka website SSCI dari HP bisa di resize supaya tidak boros bandwith.Mohon bantuan dan saran sarannya


Sama-sama. Sayang kalau HP non OS nggak ada aplikasinya.. Makanya saya punya saran agar SSC ada mobile version, agar biaya yang dikeluarkan lebih ringan, namun update jalan terus... Berhubung sekarang belum ada, seperti dikatakan AK46 atur opmin jadi single column view, dan gambarnya dimatikan... Kalau saya mah aman, pake paket internet..


----------



## Rinaldo Maharditama

kalimantanku said:


> hahahahha:lol:
> 
> yg ditanyakan momod apa , yg di jawab Bozen apa...gak nyambung blas...kami serahkan ke momod David dan Blue Sky atas masalah Bozen selama ini..
> 
> asal momod tau, Bozen bbrp hari lalu ada memposting hal2 berbau SARA di P&D Banjarmasin, dia bilang "Islamisme" menyerang sebuah bangunan proyek hotel di Banjarmasin..pdhl asli nya, tak ada unsur SARA sama sekali dlm proyek itu, hanya sebuah ukiran Banjar yg dl sejarah nya ada akulturasi antara Islam dan Banjar.


Hmmm.. Pelajaran buat si Bozen.. Jangan sekali-kali ngejunk di forum tertentu.. Kalau di forum sebelah diperbolehkan mengejar jumlah post (tapi tetap saja di ban otomatis jika bot), kalau disini yang ditekankan adalah kualitas postingannya.. Dan, jangan sekali-kali SARA, baik disini ataupun di forum sebelah.. SARA bisa membawa gesekan antar kita semua... Tetap damai, lebih dewasa dan lebih cerdas dalam bertindak dan berperilaku, dimanapun, kapanpun..


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

Sebaiknya ID BozenBDJ langsung BANNED saja, gak perlu penjelasan lagi.
Syukur-syukur semua yg pernah dia posting bisa Deleted Forever from this forum.

:cheers2:


----------



## Rinaldo Maharditama

Shaggy_Solo said:


> Sebaiknya ID BozenBDJ langsung BANNED saja, gak perlu penjelasan lagi.
> Syukur-syukur semua yg pernah dia posting bisa Deleted Forever from this forum.
> 
> :cheers2:


Begitu aja @Shaggy_Solo, biar dia introspeksi diri. Semoga kalau dia di Banned dia bisa menjadi lebih baik lagi.. Amin..


----------



## Dazon

oi jangan di banned itu orang
mendingan postingan & likenya di discount 95% :troll:


----------



## Rinaldo Maharditama

Dazon said:


> oi jangan di banned itu orang
> mendingan postingan & likenya di discount 95% :troll:


Like gue berarti segera berkurang dong dengan diskonannya..:troll:


----------



## IlhamBXT

Diskonnya mah ndak tanggung2 aja :troll: 
100% aja :troll:


----------



## sandy_936

paling ntar ybs cuma jawab
"Ini kenapa jadi pada ngomongin saya ya?"


----------



## rahul medan

sandy_936 said:


> paling ntar ybs cuma jawab
> "Ini kenapa jadi pada ngomongin saya ya?"


Bukan. Ybs akan posting begini:

^^
Dia (sandy_936) dan post-post atas debat saya jd oot serang saya :lol:


----------



## You_soap

Sudahlah.... tinggal tunggu keputusan moderator saja. Kesannya orang-orang dewasa lagi nge-bully Anak ABG


----------



## Rinaldo Maharditama

You_soap said:


> Sudahlah.... tinggal tunggu keputusan moderator saja. Kesannya orang-orang dewasa lagi nge-bully Anak ABG


Setuju, saya selalu berharap yang terbaik buat semuanya, buat si Bozen, dan buat forumer semuanya.. (bagian ini diedit karena Bozen protes.. :troll: ) Semoga si Bozen bisa introspeksi diri, dan menjadi insan yang lebih baik kedepannya, amin...

Sent from my T2C using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Rinaldo Maharditama

rahul medan said:


> Bukan. Ybs akan posting begini:
> 
> ^^
> Dia (sandy_936) dan post-post atas debat saya jd oot serang saya :lol:


@rahul medan dan @sandy_936, kalian berdua luar biasa... Ahay... :lol:
Kalau saya berpikir ybs bakalan ngomong begini :
^^
Selalu saya deh yang diserang. Pada nggak nyambung nih..

Just kidding... Cuma bercanda kok.. 

Sent from my T2C using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## jonathanterbang

Bozen2, bener2 deh..
apa yang anda lakukan ?
anda tulis postingan yang menyerang mtsbjm1, mtsbjm1 laporin ke sini, anda tidak terima, anda minta mtsbjm1 hapus laporannya, sama mtsbjm1 nda di gubris, lalu anda minta admin TB untuk hapus postingan mtsbjm1 agar anda "aman" nda ketahuan momod ?? hno: anda telah melangkahi momod david-80 and blue_sky, kalau udah begini udah selayaknya anda diberi hukuman lebih lanjut.


----------



## David-80

Baru saja saya di PM oleh admin, yang bersangkutan telah meminta maaf kepada kami moderator karena telah menyalahi aturan, dan benar ternyata bozenBDJ telah PM yang bersangkutan. 

sekarang saya menunggu jawaban bozenBDJ, saya tunggu 1x24 jam 


Cheers


----------



## AK46

Dazon said:


> oi jangan di banned itu orang
> mendingan postingan & likenya di discount 95% :troll:


dibikin aja jumlah postnya berkurang 1 tiap dia ( bozenBDJ ) posting :troll:


----------



## bozenBDJ

^ Curang mas *AK46 *, anda juga sekalian di,kurban'kan postnya :yes: :troll: * .

* > /hanya bercanda, itu tidak adil


----------



## ahmadYR

Blue_Sky said:


> Dear Virgo1969,
> 
> Sebelum anda sudah ada forumer lain yang melaporkan ke saya via Japri dan dari awal laporan sudah saya peringatkan forumer tsb, dan sengaja saya bawa kota Bdg & Mksr agar pengetahuan beliau akan perkembangan tenant2 di Indonesia tidak hanya terpaku pada Jkt & Mksr.
> 
> Mengingatkan ybs bahwa masih ada kota2 di Indonesia maju bersama bukan hanya di salah satu pihak.
> 
> Thanks for the report


Yuppp setuju + support... sundul om mod.... Selalu diperingatkan ya om adik-adik ybs...soalnya bukan sekali aja... Bukan apa2..suka ngelus dada aja kalo bacanya.. Kasihan...


Cheers


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

Dada siapa yang dielus ahmadYR ?? :hmm: :runaway:

#intermezzo weekend
#abaikan


----------



## AceN

Mod, minta tolong judul thread ini diedit dikit 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1664999

dari 

*CN & CNP | Cirebon Train Station & Cirebon Prujakan Train Station | Cirebon, West Java | +4m*

jadi

*DAOP III CIREBON | Trains & Stations | Cirebon, West Java | +4m*

Danke momod !


----------



## Budak Melayu

^^
Trit yang gak jelas ini: hno: hno:


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1662509


----------



## yudibali2008

Dear Mods,....maaf jika merepotkan,....tolong edit kan judul trit ini :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1448807

menjadi :

*BALIKPAPAN | HARRIS HARBOUR | Hotel | 16 Floors + 4 Basements | U/C*


Terima kasih banyak mods.


----------



## andry.mulyono

mod ini user selalu menebarkan kebencian yang menjurus ke SARA 



Budi Winata said:


> Anda benar 100% memang untuk masuk ke agama Katolik ada aturannya dan tidak mudah. Masyarakat Islam salah mengartikan Katolik sama dengan Kristen. Karena Katolik misinya untuk sosial murni dan bukan memindahkan agama orang. Kalau Kristen memang ada misi untuk menambah jumlah umat itu sebabnya disebut Kristenisasi. Penyebaran agama Kristen juga dilakukan di daerah mayoritas Katolik seperti Eropa, Amerika Latin, NTT atau mayoritas Hindu seperti Bali.


----------



## Budak Melayu

andry.mulyono said:


> mod ini user selalu menebarkan kebencian yang menjurus ke SARA


^^
Hahahah...dari dulu saya sudah ngusul jangan pernah membahas masalah agama di Forum sekuler ini, tapi yaaaaaaa.....tetap saja di Bahas....!!! :bash: :bash:


----------



## Dazon

^^
harusnya kalo manusianya gak primitif gak akan terjadi seperti itu. tapi yang bersangkutan masih primitif dan membahas hal yang tingka sensitifitasnya tinggi.



andry.mulyono said:


> mod ini user selalu menebarkan kebencian yang menjurus ke SARA


oh bukan gw saja yang merasakan itu. bukan menjurus lagi bro, emang sudah sara.
kalo gw bilang lebih baik di ban permanent.


----------



## Rinaldo Maharditama

Dazon said:


> ^^
> harusnya kalo manusianya gak primitif gak akan terjadi seperti itu. tapi yang bersangkutan masih primitif dan membahas hal yang tingka sensitifitasnya tinggi.
> 
> oh bukan gw saja yang merasakan itu. bukan menjurus lagi bro, emang sudah sara.
> kalo gw bilang lebih baik di ban permanent.


SARA memang sensitif, bisa membawa masalah baru.. jangan pernah membawa SARA ke hal-hal umum, bahaslah hal-hal yang umum, yang layak diketahui masyarakat (silent reader, ataupun forumer aktif), bukan hal-hal sensitif...


----------



## Budak Melayu

Dazon said:


> ^^
> harusnya kalo manusianya gak primitif gak akan terjadi seperti itu. tapi yang bersangkutan masih primitif dan membahas hal yang tingka sensitifitasnya tinggi.
> 
> 
> 
> oh bukan gw saja yang merasakan itu. bukan menjurus lagi bro, emang sudah sara.
> kalo gw bilang lebih baik di ban permanent.


^^
yang memposting urusan agama menjadi SARA juga harus di Banned, apalagi sempat membahas permasalahan2 itu...WAJIB DI BANNED...TITIK...!!!!


----------



## Dazon

^^
nah lebih adil yang itu... no sara kita satu.


----------



## Rinaldo Maharditama

Budak Melayu said:


> ^^
> yang memposting urusan agama menjadi SARA juga harus di Banned, apalagi sempat membahas permasalahan2 itu...WAJIB DI BANNED...TITIK...!!!!


^^ Mantaap... sara no, ilmu pengetahuan yes...


----------



## invalidface

thread Malaysia itu selalu aja ada debat agama. kalo udah ditutup, ada aja yang nyundul berita tersebut. well mungkin bukan hak gue bilang gini (soalnya gue pernah bawa masalah ras disana)


----------



## Blue_Sky

Kalau disediakan link ke thread bersangkutan akan sangat membantu mempercepat kerja kami disni


----------



## endar

Mod mohon trit ini dihapus dulu
Banyak di protes moderator lokal baik di ssci bandung atau dijejaring sosial ssci bandung hehe

Makasih mod

www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1668435


----------



## iwank

Moderator lokal ?


----------



## endar

^^ kenapa bang? Ada yang salah? Mau tahu aja apa mau tahu banget? Hehe
Maksudnya di jejaring sosial ssci bandung kan ada moderator. Seperti admin nya. Itu cuma julukan aja kok buat kawan2. Secara forumer bandung dekat2 orangnya.
Beda kota beda adat dan kebiasan kan kakak



Note: Fb. Bbm. Line. WA. Patch. Next mau di nexian msg Dll


To mods. Itu yang bikinnya entah siapa dan tanpa persetujuan umumnya forumer bandung. Jadi minta di hapus mod. Mudah2an bulan depan bisa dibuat tritnya kalo sudah ada progress lanjut


----------



## iwank

endar said:


> ^^ kenapa bang? Ada yang salah? Mau tahu aja apa mau tahu banget? Hehe
> Maksudnya di jejaring sosial ssci bandung kan ada moderator. Seperti admin nya. Itu cuma julukan aja kok buat kawan2. Secara forumer bandung dekat2 orangnya.
> Beda kota beda adat dan kebiasan kan kakak
> 
> Note: Fb. Bbm. Line. WA. Patch. Next mau di nexian msg Dll
> 
> To mods. Itu yang bikinnya entah siapa dan tanpa persetujuan umumnya forumer bandung. Jadi minta di hapus mod. Mudah2an bulan depan bisa dibuat tritnya kalo sudah ada progress lanjut


Oooo aku kira ada moderator baru di ssci.


----------



## v-sun

mods, ada info kloningan lagi ga sih?


----------



## Cheno_04

Yuk kunjungi Thread ini:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1564158&highlight=palopo


----------



## dihatimu

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=250006&page=1009

^^...permisi,mod tolong untuk ditindak forumer atas nama needforspeed ini... untuk yg kesekian kali&sudah beberapa kali yg bersangkutan melakukan PA kepada saya dengan memanggil ID saya yg bukan semestinya....setelah menjalani brig pun, yg bersangkutan masih saja melakukan hal yg sama....terimakasih


----------



## David-80

dihatimu said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=250006&page=1009
> 
> ^^...permisi,mod tolong untuk ditindak forumer atas nama needforspeed ini...sudah beberapa kali yg bersangkutan melakukan PA kepada saya....setelah menjalani brig pun, yg bersangkutan masih saja melakukan hal yg sama....trimakasih


saya udah investigasi kasus ini, semua nya ternyata berawal dari diri anda yang pertama kali nge troll di thread jogja dengan komen ( ngletek2), karena tentu tidak ada asap kalau tidak ada api  

Jadi saran saya silahkan anda selesaikan masalah ini dengan yang bersangkutan, karena saya belum liat adanya PA di kasus itu. 




Cheers


----------



## dihatimu

David-80 said:


> saya udah investigasi kasus ini, semua nya ternyata berawal dari diri anda yang pertama kali nge troll di thread jogja dengan komen ( ngletek2), karena tentu tidak ada asap kalau tidak ada api
> 
> Jadi saran saya silahkan anda selesaikan masalah ini dengan yang bersangkutan, karena saya belum liat adanya PA di kasus itu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Ok thanks mod....tapi jujur saya tidak suka dengan cara dia memanggil ID saya dengan sebutan yg tidak semestinya....ok saya akan koreksi lagi cara saya berforum....cheers


----------



## rahul medan

David-80 said:


> saya udah investigasi kasus ini, semua nya ternyata berawal dari diri anda yang pertama kali nge troll di thread jogja dengan komen ( ngletek2), karena tentu tidak ada asap kalau tidak ada api
> 
> Jadi saran saya silahkan anda selesaikan masalah ini dengan yang bersangkutan, karena saya belum liat adanya PA di kasus itu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers



Mod td saya jadi is3ng klik link thread tsb. Kok postingannya campur aduk bahasa jawa ya mod?
Emank boleh ya posting bahasa daerah di SSC ini apalagii saya merasa bahasa jawanya sindir-sindiran ter-ter sejateng (walaupun saya tak tau artinya) hno:


----------



## eurico

rahul medan said:


> Mod td saya jadi is3ng klik link thread tsb. Kok postingannya campur aduk bahasa jawa ya mod?
> Emank boleh ya posting bahasa daerah di SSC ini apalagii saya merasa bahasa jawanya sindir-sindiran ter-ter sejateng (walaupun saya tak tau artinya) hno:


gak pernah kepo greater makassar yah, di sono sering juga pake bahasa makassar he he....


----------



## Ardyan

rahul medan said:


> Mod td saya jadi is3ng klik link thread tsb. Kok postingannya campur aduk bahasa jawa ya mod?
> Emank boleh ya posting bahasa daerah di SSC ini apalagii saya merasa bahasa jawanya sindir-sindiran ter-ter sejateng (walaupun saya tak tau artinya) hno:


nie dia cari2 masalah. org gak tau ya diem aja. kurang kerjaan lo.


----------



## laba-laba

Kedaerahan masih kental...

Tapi 'kurang' menghargai pembaca dari daerah laen..

Tambahan...

Dan marah kalau dibahas...


----------



## Ardyan

Kedaerahan masih kental...
hehe...
tambahan:
sama.

#gunakan bhs inggris biar pembaca luar negeri merasa dihargai.


----------



## rahul medan

Saya cuma bertanya doank sih ttg rules penggunaan bahasa di SSC ini. Bukankah bahasa yg paling layak digunakan adalah bahasa nasional negara tsb dan bahasa international (inggris).
Klo ada yg temprament ya?
Menurut saya ada bbrp daerah yg postingannya mencampur adukkan bahasa indonesia dgn bahasa daerah. Malah daerah-daerah yg nun jauh disono lebih bisa menghargai bahasa indonesia di forum resmi sperti ini. Tidak mencampur adukkan dgn bahasa daerah dan bahasa alay.


----------



## Cakrawala

rahul medan said:


> Saya cuma bertanya doank sih ttg rules penggunaan bahasa di SSC ini. Bukankah bahasa yg paling layak digunakan adalah bahasa nasional negara tsb dan bahasa international (inggris).
> Klo ada yg temprament ya?
> Menurut saya ada bbrp daerah yg postingannya mencampur adukkan bahasa indonesia dgn bahasa daerah. Malah daerah-daerah yg nun jauh disono lebih bisa menghargai bahasa indonesia di forum resmi sperti ini. Tidak mencampur adukkan dgn bahasa daerah dan bahasa alay.


Knp semua harus direcokin?kurang kerjaan ya di dunia nyata?


----------



## needforspeed

dihatimu said:


> Ok thanks mod....tapi jujur saya tidak suka dengan cara dia memanggil ID saya dengan sebutan yg tidak semestinya....ok saya akan koreksi lagi cara saya berforum....cheers


kalau anda merasa tidak suka, berlakulah secara normal, dan jangan asal bicara apalagi di trit orang...

kalo anda berbicara normal tanpa menyudutkan atau menyindir salah satu pihak dijamin sebutan untuk anda tidak akan muncul kok :nuts:


----------



## ahonksirad

mohon maaf semuanya, terkait dengan perseteruan yang terjadi kemarin, semuanya sudah diselesaikan. jadi tolong jangan diungkit lagi. setiap kota membangun tak lain dan tak bukan untuk mengakomodasi kebutuhan semua penghuninya, bukan untuk bersaing secara tidak sehat 

untuk masalah bahasa daerah, kami mohon maaf sekiranya ada kesan 'kedaerahan' yang muncul, tetapi untuk konteks sesama forumer yang mengerti bahasanya, ini masih dapat ditoleransi (selama tidak berbau chauvinisme dan merendahkan daerah lain). bagi forumer yang tidak memahami bahasa percakapan, sila jangan ragu bertanya kepada forumer yang bersangkutan. mohon maaf jika kurang berkenan.

*KSJSS
-ahonksirad-


----------



## IlhamBXT

Lah fungsinya PM itu apa? 
Sukur2 dizaman modern begini masih ada yg mau tetep melestarikan bahasa daerahnya masing2.Kadang orang dari suatu daerah lebih akrab jika menggunakan Bahasa Ibunya masing2.Jadi,terimalah perbedaan itu.Tapi apa salahnya sih menggunakan Bahasa Ibu sebagai komunikasi?Ada PM tinggal bertanya saja kok repot.


----------



## David-80

Tolong kalau ada masalah pribadi atau ketidaksukaan silahkan di selesaikan lewat PM, jangan jadikan FAQ sebagai ajang OOT dan yang tidak penting lain nya.

Bagi yang tidak mengerti masalah nya, tolong jangan ikut campur, biarkan kami moderator yang mengawasi dan menindak.

postingan OOT saya deleted semua dari FAQ.


menjawab pertanyaan rahul_medan, menggunakan bahasa daerah silahkan saja asal tidak terlalu sering, karena forum kita adalah forum internasional/nasional, jadi kami juga ingin forumer non daerah bisa mengikuti diskusi tersebut.





Cheers


----------



## ahonksirad

^^ terima kasih mod. mohon maaf jika ada yang kurang berkenan dari kami, terutama mengenai bahasa medium komunikasi di thread


----------



## gaols

Mod.. tolong diedit judul thread dibawah ini dan di move ke The Pictures of Indonesia ( Sumatra Island)

thread ini :http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=108568071#post108568071

menjadi

MEDAN l Shopping Mall and F&B gallery 


thanks mod.


----------



## DanangSuthoWijoyo

Dear Momod,

Mau mohon bantuannya, apakah bisa sekiranya jika yang saya quote dibawah ini ditambahkan di postingan momod (David-80 atau Blue Sky) di page one Yogyakarta P n D, jadi semacam daftar isi gitu mod... 



> LIST PROYEK DI KOTA YOGYAKARTA
> 
> [YOGYAKARTA] Jogja City Mall & Hotel | 14 Floors + 4 Basements | U/C
> 
> [YOGYAKARTA] Hartono Lifestyle Mall | 4 Floors Shopping Mall | Hotel | Apartment | U/C
> 
> [YOGYAKARTA] Sahid Yogya Lifestyle City | 2 x 10 Floors Condotel | 2 x 10 Floors Apartment | 3 + 1 Floors "Sahid JogjaWalk" Lifestyle Mall | U/C
> 
> [YOGYAKARTA] SUN PREMIRA Yogyakarta | 9 Floors condotel-residential by Accor - Mercure| ibis hotel | U/C
> 
> [YOGYAKARTA] Awana Yogyakarta | 10 Floors Condotel | Townhouse | U/C
> 
> [YOGYAKARTA] Mangkubumi Area Projects & Development
> 
> [YOGYAKARTA] Greenhost Kusumanegara | Condotel and Apartment | 10 Floors
> 
> [YOGYAKARTA] Hadiningrat Terrace l Apartment & Hotel | 2 x 9 Floors | U/C
> 
> [YOGYAKARTA] CAVINTON HOTEL l 9 floors l **** l U/C
> 
> [YOGYAKARTA] Innside-Melia at Graha Indoland | 8 Floors | Condotel and Hotel | U/C
> 
> [YOGYAKARTA] Alana Hotel & Residence at Mataram City | Condotel & Citywalk | Mixed Use | 2 x 18 Floors | U/C
> 
> [YOGYAKARTA] indo-luxeHotel Jogja l Condotel l 15 Floors l U/C
> 
> [YOGYAKARTA] Vivo Apartment l 2 x 10 Floors l U/C
> 
> 
> [YOGYAKARTA] STUDENT PARK APARTEMENT l U/C
> 
> [YOGYAKARTA] Student Castle Apartment | 13 Floors | Proposed
> 
> [YOGYAKARTA] Malioboro City l Mixed Use Development l Office Tower l Shopping Arcade l Apartment l Hotel l J'Tos (Jogja Town Square) l U/C
> 
> [YOGYAKARTA] Hotel Tentrem l 9 floors + basement l ***** l U/C
> 
> [YOGYAKARTA] The Malioboro Heritage l Condotel & Apartment l 2 x 8 Floors l Proposed
> 
> [YOGYAKARTA] Wisanti Express Aerowisata | Condotel | 8 Floors | Shophouses | U/C
> 
> [YOGYAKARTA] 7 Star Project l Hotel/Kondotel l Ring Road Utara (10 fl) l Jl.Solo (11 fl) l Prawirotaman (5 fl) l Adisucipto l U/C




thanks n regards
DSW


----------



## David-80

^^ all done



Cheers


----------



## DanangSuthoWijoyo

^^ Thanks mod


----------



## anno_malay

mod, mhn bantuan perubahan judul trit berikut :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1560775

menjadi

*[BALIKPAPAN] Plaza Balikpapan | Superblock | Borneo Bay Residences Apartment + Lifestyle Mall 24 Floors , Pullman Hotel 25 Floors | U/C*


----------



## David-80

Rickyfebriand is brigged for personal attack. 

postingan ricky dibawah ini keterlaluan sekali menurut saya, semoga ricky bisa intropeksi setelah hukuman nya selesai

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=108646933&postcount=13716


Cheers


----------



## iwank

^ terima kasih mod


----------



## 1lh4m5

Thank u mod kay:


----------



## Dazon

modnya baik sekali. masih di brig... 

btw, kapan nih momod yang baru muncul? apa sedang sesi pelatihan, sehingga beliau di brig dalam waktu yang cukup lama? :troll:


----------



## Sizter85

Menunggu dia :banned:, ini udah kali ke-2 dia *BRIG*.._ Enjoy_ :grass:


----------



## ericcando

Dazon said:


> modnya baik sekali. masih di brig...
> 
> *btw, kapan nih momod yang baru muncul? apa sedang sesi pelatihan, sehingga beliau di brig dalam waktu yang cukup lama? * :troll:


^^ BOZEN dong... :runaway:


----------



## yudibali2008

Dear mods,...

Bisa minta tolong utk edit judul trit ini :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1504512

menjadi :

*[BALIKPAPAN] Balikpapan Superblock | Pentacity - Pentapolis | Mall + 5 Towers Apartment + Hotel + Condotel | 14 Floors | U/C*

Terima kasih banyak Mods,...maaf merepotkan.

Salam


----------



## kalimantanku

thanks sdh di Brig,, terlalu PA postingan nya.


----------



## Dazon

Sizter85 said:


> Menunggu dia :banned:, ini udah kali ke-2 dia *BRIG*.._ Enjoy_ :grass:


tapi selepas dari ini.. beliau harus nerima hukuman lebih berat dari "banned permanent".
we will miss him.


----------



## AK46

Dazon said:


> tapi selepas dari ini.. beliau harus nerima hukuman lebih berat dari "banned permanent".
> we will miss him.


semoga ada reinkarnasinya kalo dibanned...


----------



## yudibali2008

Mods,...ada yg jualan nih :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=108673062#post108673062


----------



## ChazTumbelaka

Thanks ya Mod, semoga ada pembelajaran buat Ricky, secara pribadi saya sdh maafkan sejak membacanya... Buat teman2 forumer Medan yg lain yg tidak lain adalah teman2 saya juga, thanks sudah mengingatkan adik kita ini...,


----------



## Sizter85

_Kak ocha so sweet,.. peyuukk duyuuuu_ :hug: kay:


----------



## yudibali2008

yudibali2008 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1504512
> 
> menjadi :
> 
> *[BALIKPAPAN] Balikpapan Superblock | Pentacity - Pentapolis | Mall + 5 Towers Apartment + Hotel + Condotel | 14 Floors | U/C*


^^

Judul diatas belum di edit kan mod,...tolong ya mod, juga sekalian sama trit yg ini :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1548992

menjadi

*[BALIKPAPAN] Horison @ Batakan Heights Residence | Hotel and Apartment | 2 Towers @11 Floors | U/C*


Terima kasih Mods....


----------



## Marchest

Mod, ini ada user yang memancing perdebatan di thread ini ini
Mohon dipertimbangkan :cheers:


----------



## Dazon

lapor bos, ada calo setres...



pyramid21 said:


> eterangan Tanah
> DIJUAL! Tanah cocok untuk investasi perumahan. seluas 6hektar. di daerah Bogor, Jawa Barat. Lokasi strategis, tanah datar, jalan raya besar, asri, dan tidak jauh dari Exit tol jagorawi, SHM dan bukan sertifikat jual beli bukan juga tanah sengketa. dijamin milik keluarga. dijual murah 380rb permeter dan jarang di bogor sekarang ada tanah murah, karena pasaran mencapai 750rb/m !!!. ayo selebihnya untuk nego silahkan langsung hubungi: Diana 085770211118 CALL ONLY! butuh peminat langsung. terimakasi


id: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1111993
lumayan tuh no hape cewek.. buat diisengin :troll:


----------



## jonathanterbang

Mod, trit http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1667675 dan http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1672766 bisa ditambahkan pollnya, makasih


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto

Si *RickyFebriand* masih di brig kok dah *buat akun lagi* :doh:
hno:
Yg sabar donk mas bro


----------



## Sizter85

Sekedar saran sh bagi TS thread Lion dan Moderator SSCI, karena berada di _Sub Forum Indonesia Aviation dan terlebih dilingkup SSCI_, apa tidak sebaiknya thread berikut lebih diperinci kembali case-nya, mengingat perkembangan corporat yang saat ini telah memiliki anak perusahaan diregional, Misalnya dengan penambahan judul thread menjadi : *JT | LION AIR INDONESIA | Asia's Fastest Growing Airline*.

Thanks


----------



## Dazon

@eVANDOpriyanto
bos 



> Dear Forumers
> 
> Kami ingin mengingatkan tentang peraturan signature dan spamming threads yang berlaku di forum ini.
> 
> Signature
> 
> 1.* Signature hanya bisa maksimal 6 lines*
> 
> 2. Signature tidak boleh berbau offensive, menyindir suatu kota dalam bentuk apapun itu.
> 
> 3. Signature yang menyindir atau offensive, akan kami delete dan forumer bersangkutan akan kami beri Warning. Tidak menutup kemungkinan, forumer tersebut akan kami brig dan ban jika masih saja ngotot untuk memakai signature yang dilarang dan tidak sesuai aturan SSC


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto

^^ Oya, thx koreksinya...
Sdh gw perbaiki


----------



## Dazon

welcome


----------



## blablanonsense

Saya jujur bingung, mengapa di judul-judul banyak sekali yang mencantumkan 'issued' padahal kata 'issued' itu bentuk lampau dari kata kerja 'issue'. Artinya malah jadi aneh dan menurut saya, Indonenglish banget. 
Apakah mungkin untuk merevisi judul-judul tersebut supaya bisa dimengerti oleh forumer luar yang suka berkunjung ke SSCI?


----------



## David-80

^^ Yup, harusnya social problem or social issues. cuman tergantung si TS mau membahasnya tentang apa, masalah sosial atau implikasi dari kehidupan bersosial.


Cheers


----------



## CrazyForID

blablanonsense said:


> Saya jujur bingung, mengapa di judul-judul banyak sekali yang mencantumkan 'issued' padahal kata 'issued' itu bentuk lampau dari kata kerja 'issue'. Artinya malah jadi aneh dan menurut saya, Indonenglish banget.
> Apakah mungkin untuk merevisi judul-judul tersebut supaya bisa dimengerti oleh forumer luar yang suka berkunjung ke SSCI?


Kebiasaan latah
Yang salah juga di latahin :nuts:


----------



## AceN

Dear *David & David + Associates*,

Tolong judul thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=673430

diubah dari

*Satrio International Shopping Belt || JAKARTA*

ke 

*JAKARTA | DISTRICT | Satrio International Shopping Belt Development*

sama satu lagi :



kevo123 said:


> AceN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kevo,
> 
> boleh tidak kalau misalnya saya request ke moderator untuk mengganti judul thread :
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1621093
> 
> dari
> 
> *Pembenahan Kota Tua Jakarta*
> 
> jadi
> 
> *JAKARTA | DISTRICT | Redevelopment of Kota Tua Jakarta ( Jakarta Old Town )*
> 
> Biar seragam  Ditunggu reply nya ya
> 
> 
> 
> sok2 aja
Click to expand...


Biar seragam & enak dibaca. Thanks momods


----------



## hildalexander

^^ Tambahin: Satrio International Shopping and Tourism Belt


----------



## AceN

^^ Setuju


----------



## Blue_Sky

^^
Done


----------



## paradyto

*tags*

Dear *David* and *Blue*,

Mohon thread *TransMusi | Bus Rapid Transit of Metro Palembang | News & Images * tag ke *Palembang*

*PALEMBANG | Mandiri Tower| Bank + Office | 12 fl*  tag ke *Palembang*

*PALEMBANG | The Premiere City Center | Shopping+Condotel+Apartment | 3+16+23 Floor*  tag ke *Palembang*

atas bantuannya, terima kasih banyak.

btw, TS nggak bisa melakukan tags ya?

cheers


----------



## Blue_Sky

^^

Done, AFAIK only mods can


----------



## ericcando

mas moderator.. minta bantuan agar diubah judul trit ini :

BATAM | Hotel Cipta @ Sukajadi | Hotel | 14 Fl | U/C 

menjadi :

*BATAM | Radisson Hotel & Convention Center - Sukajadi | Hotel & Convention Center| 12 Fl | U/C*

thx..


----------



## Crazy Dude

Ini aussie satu kelewat batas dah, didiemin lama-lama ngelunjak, disabarin lama-lama makan hati !



calham said:


> **** off with your proud narrative you backward idiot. Indonesia is not that crucial to Australia and is not even 10% of Asia. Before you can carry out any of those threats, China will squeeze your balls out and serve us on a platter. Not to mention your tin pot army will not last very long against a sustained air attack from Australian and Allied forces. Dumbfuckwits.





calham said:


> There is absolutely no way out of this other giving the Indoshitheads the middle finger and keeping quite. They can beat their chests all they like but Australia WILL NOT LET IT's GUARD DOWN.


www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1670874&page=9



Saya sudah report abuse sama momod sana tapi tidak ada tanggapan sejauh ini. Momod sini pls do sumtin !


----------



## invalidface

troller, ga usah di hriraukan, lagian juga itu bukan yuridiksi momod kita.
setelah saya liat di thread sana, foreumer sana juga nganggep doi ngetroll


----------



## Mehome

melipir dulu ke tkp akhhhh....


----------



## David-80

Yup, itu dicuekin aja, banyak member oz yang ga suka dia juga kok...saya suspect itu si cloningan. 

anyway, juridiksi saya cuman di forum asia/Indonesia. tapi coba saya follow up ke moderator oz. 


Cheers


----------



## rahul medan

Dear Mod's

bantu edit judul thread ini menjadi:

*MEDAN l Cemara Asri l Mixed Use l Shopping Mall l Condominium l Int'l School l Convention Center l U/C*


----------



## wibisanasalam

Selamat Malam Moderator 
mau minta tolong rubah beberapa judul thread di Greater Bandung nih mod, diantaranya :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1504570&page=47

menjadi 

B A N D U N G | **** Suites Apartment | 2 Towers | 20 floors + 3 basements

----------------------------------------------

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1525903&page=24

menjadi

B A N D U N G | M Square Apartment + Hotel | 1 Tower | 32 floors

------------------------------------------------

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1416008&page=42
menjadi

J A T I N A N G O R | Jatos Extension | Pinewood Apartment | Grand Pinewood | 24 Floors | 36 Floors 

---------------------------------------
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1420690&page=137
menjadi

B A N D U N G | Galeri Ciumbuleuit 2 Hotel + Apartment | 2 Towers | 28 Floors | 34 Floors

------------------------------------------------
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1415974&page=65
menjadi

B A N D U N G | Emerald Towers Apartment | 16 Floors

---------------------------------------------------
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1424130&page=91
menjadi

C I M A H I | Royal Tulip Degreen Bandung | Luxury Condotel & Apartment | 3 Tower @ 15 Floors | Convention Centre | Water Park

Makasih banyak mod maaf merepotkan kay:


----------



## Marchest

Om mod 
User ini terus-terusan membawa masalah agama (sekuler vs non-sekuler dan membuat definisi2 baru dia) di saat yang lain lagi membicarakan masalah politik, buruh dsb di thread ini
Yang bermasalah kira2 user itu atau threadnya? :cheers:


----------



## David-80

^^ Coba saya konsultasi dengan admins, di satu sisi saya jujur ingin forumer Indonesia lebih terbuka dan ber logika dalam membahas masalah Agama, tapi di sisi lain kami menganggap kalau Agama hanyalah hubungan antara pribadi dengan yang di atas dan oleh karena itu SSC melarang diskusi tentang Agama, tapi banyak sub forum di SSC yang banyak membahas masalah Agama. so saya akan coba konsultasi dulu, policy global kita sebenernya bagaimana.


btw Semua request di atas sudah saya edit.


Cheers


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

Maaf Mod David-80, kalau saya kok mending seperti kebijakan sebelumnya saja.
Masalah agama tidak usah dibawa-bawa di Forum SkyscraperCity Indonesia ini.

Tetapi ya monggo terserah keputusan para Moderators saja.

Makasih. :cheers2:


----------



## hildalexander

^^ "Lebih terbuka dan berlogika" dalam berdiskusi tentang agama.... kenapa harus ditabukan? kita ini forumer yang well informed and well educated.... harus siap berbeda dan bersilang pendapat kay:

Agama menarik untuk didiskusikan, termasuk diperdebatkan... yang tidak boleh didiskusikan dan diperdebatkan adalah *keyakinan*... kalau ini ranahnya udah lain....

So, siap mod.... kita siap berdiskusi dan berlogika secara sehat, dengan melepas kancing baju subyektifitas, hanya sehelai logika dan keterbukaan....

Thank you sudah mencoba memfasilitasi tentang isu yang "dikondisikan" sensitif ini


:cheers:


----------



## IlhamBXT

Om Moderator boleh curcol ndak 

kenapa ya sekarang SSCI yang hari ini semakin menjadi - jadi saja pengkotak - kotakannya ?
Saya rasakan banget di Thread Airport & Aviation dan banyak thread lainnya (saya masuk ke Thread lain kebanyakan hanya sebagai pengamat dan silent reader  ).Istilahnya klaim - klaiman lah siapa yang duluan punya ini,kemasukan itu,ngono - ngene dan lain - lain.Dan kalau ada satu yang bernada nyinyir langsung dibully rame - rame.Saya pun merasa baru 1 tahun belakangan ini saja tiba - tiba SSCI seperti ini.Apakah mungkin om Mod suasana SSCI bisa sekondusif beberapa tahun yg lalu dengan tidak terlalu banyak debat panjang lebar yang muter - muter begitu saja? Mungkin pulakah kondisi seperti ini dikembalikan dengan memberi sanksi tegas bagi yang gitu gitu saja ?

Saya harap ada pencerahan dari om moderator untuk SSCI yang lebih baik


----------



## Marchest

Nug's said:


> ^^
> HUAHAHAANJIR!!! Biang keladi, cek woi kelen cek ini orang menjelekkan terang"an "forumer medan" di thread sebelah, pakek bawa namaku kau lagi! supaya apa kau gt? supaya datang forumer sebelah semua ke sini?


Mod, postingan ini gimana ya?
Thread sebelah yang dia maksud itu ini (post saya ada disini)
Mohon pertimbangannya mod :cheers:


----------



## rahul medan

Marchest said:


> Mod, postingan ini gimana ya?
> Thread sebelah yang dia maksud itu ini (post saya ada disini)
> Mohon pertimbangannya mod :cheers:


^^
Sudahlah bro buat apa dikit-dikit ngadu. Ente yg provokator memposting sesuatu di thread sepinggan dgn membawa-bawa nama forumer Medan dan membawa-bawa nama nug's. Malah ente pancing forumer2 disana tuk membaca postingan nug's di thread KNO. Itu maksudnya apa? Provokasi?
klo ente emang forumer medan mending berkontribusi aja deh drpd mengadukan rekan sekota anda. Sudahlah jangan sok menjadi pahlawan kesiangan


----------



## Marchest

Di saat orang ingin memberikan pandangannya secara objektif dibilang provokator
Kapanlah ego kedaerahan itu bisa dihilangkan

Oh susahnya berkata jujur hari ini


----------



## Toto Boerham

Dear Om Momod, postingan berikut yang mungkin dari kloningan
Senengnya datang dgn tiba-tiba dan undersetimated kota kami....ngakunya dari magelang (walaupun forumers magelang gak kaya gini lah)...



Tito Burhan said:


> ^^Menurutku project RSM ini adalah project mercusuar dari kalangan yang berkepentingan di Purwokerto , Supaya Purwokerto mempunyai Gedung tinggi dan harapannya nantinya PWT bisa dianggap maju oleh masyarakat luar, padahal sebenarnya hno:hno:hno: Bisa jadi mereka penggemar skyscrapercity:nuts: sehingga mendesak Bupati untuk mengeluarkan izin project RSM.
> Padahal menurutku Purwokerto belum perlu gedung tinggi dan belum perlu Mall besar. Mau buat kandangnya dedemit kali:lol::lol::lol:


Dari namanya saja sdh menguntit nama saya :troll: :lol:

Mohon arahannya Om David kay:
Thanks n regards..


----------



## AK46

^^
itu siapanya Toto Pabelan 1 dan 2 yang dulu pernah menyerang om ? :troll:


----------



## ahonksirad

Toto Boerham said:


> Dear Om Momod, postingan berikut yang mungkin dari kloningan
> Senengnya datang dgn tiba-tiba dan undersetimated kota kami....ngakunya dari magelang (walaupun forumers magelang gak kaya gini lah)...
> 
> 
> 
> Dari namanya saja sdh menguntit nama saya :troll: :lol:
> 
> Mohon arahannya Om David kay:
> Thanks n regards..


^^ cukup tahu. ditanggapi woles mas, di tempat kami juga bilangnya *kuntet* :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Toto Boerham

AK46 said:


> ^^
> itu siapanya Toto Pabelan 1 dan 2 yang dulu pernah menyerang om ? :troll:


:lol: wah malah ngga inget mas....ilang kayaknya...:cheers:


----------



## Toto Boerham

ahonksirad said:


> ^^ cukup tahu. ditanggapi woles mas, di tempat kami juga bilangnya *kuntet* :lol::lol::lol:


kay: lah kalau begitu...cuman kalau sering kan gak lucu, rekan kita yang lain jd rada kepancing....hno:


----------



## Budak Melayu

Toto Boerham said:


> Dear Om Momod, postingan berikut yang mungkin dari kloningan
> Senengnya datang dgn tiba-tiba dan undersetimated kota kami....ngakunya dari magelang (walaupun forumers magelang gak kaya gini lah)...
> 
> 
> 
> Dari namanya saja sdh menguntit nama saya :troll: :lol:
> 
> Mohon arahannya Om David kay:
> Thanks n regards..


^^
Yang sabar ya om, artinya ada pengemar misterius yang sedang mengintai anda..., jihaaaaaaa.....macam artis aje om Toto nih 

di Forum Batam juga ada tuh, namanya *Budak Jawa*, udah koment sebiji, eh gak muncul2 lagi...tapi komentnya mendukung banget sih, bukan menjelek2an...


----------



## Madinatul Iman

Marchest said:


> Di saat orang ingin memberikan pandangannya secara objektif dibilang provokator
> Kapanlah ego kedaerahan itu bisa dihilangkan
> 
> Oh susahnya berkata jujur hari ini


Super sekali Kak...keep fight yaa 
kejujuran mmg mahal harganya. ..Dan org2 yg beruntunglah yg memilikinya


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

ID ID klonengan gitu yang datang posting hanya satu biji di thread SOLO juga sudah saya kumpulin Mas.. Sampai saat ini saya sudah mengantongi 7 (tujuh) nama ID yang semua baru posting satu, dan selalu di tengah malam selama 2013 ini.
Semacam jadi tabungan ID dia kelak jikalau ingin mengacau. Kumpulin aja, pasti suatu saat muncul.. 

Hehe... Saya jadi kayak kolektor ID klonengan niy! :nuts:


----------



## IlhamBXT

^^ gak apa apa mas nanti kalau sudah keluar momen "jebret" nya bisa dilaporkan kepada Moderator untuk ditindak lanjuti.Itung - itung membantu tugas moderator :cheers2:


----------



## rahul medan

Mod tolong thread ini :


MEDAN l Podomoro City l Superblock l Hotel l Apartment l Office Building l Supermall l 9 Tower l Prop 

diedit Menjadi:
*
MEDAN l Podomoro City Deli l Superblock l Hotel l Office Building l Condominium l Apartment l Supermall l 10 Tower l 1X50 Fl, 2X40 Fl & 7X30 Fl l Preparing*

Thx


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

Dear Momods, ada request dari rekan Forumer Solo berikut ini
dari thread ini untuk banned permanen karena beliaunya sudah akan lepas dari "ikatan dinas" sebagai insider, dan akan membuat ID baru sebagai pribadi dia sendiri.

Terima kasih. :cheers2:


----------



## Dazon

@ moderator blue sky..
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1629233&page=39

help, please di unlock..
namanya juga thread indonesia banget... itu kan kelakuan kite2 sebagai orang 1nD0n35Ia y4n6 61tU b4N63t5 L0Ch5


----------



## yudibali2008

hahah di locked juga ternyata trit itu.....udah di warning masih aja pembahasannya lanjut :lol:


----------



## sandy_936

sebenernya yang jadi masalah itu topik bahasannya / gaya bahasannya. Menurut saya topik dan gaya bahasannya ga lebih extreme dibanding trit politik. Masi wajar ajalah, paling cuma ngotot aja, dan ya... itu emg tipikal org Indonesia banget kan?


----------



## invalidface

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=109229771#post109229771
:lol:
thread Indonesia banget versi lombok...


----------



## arif doank

^^ Benar2 bandel si lombok. Ketika sebuah thread kena lock, tinggal bikin thread baru yang serupa :lol:


----------



## jonathanterbang

Mod, judulnya bisa dirubah 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1645210

jadi : [SEMARANG] Sentraland | Office | Hotel | Condotel | Apartment | Shopping Center | 20 Floors + 2 Basements

makasih mod :bow:


----------



## Sony Sjklw

Mod, tolong judul thread ini diubah.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1655090

menjadi

MAKASSAR | Gracia Maria | Hotel | 12 floors | U/C

--------------------------------------

thread ini

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1492268 

menjadi

MAKASSAR | Favehotel dg. Tompo | Hotel | 13 floors | Completed

----------------------------------------

sedangkan thread ini 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1665723

dihapus saja mod, TSnya sudah setuju 


thanks Mod


----------



## David-80

^^ all Done, untuk yang thread terakhir tidak dihapus tapi saya lock saja. 


Cheers


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto

Dear om Momod David-80 atau Blue Sky

Mohon diedit judul thread ini...
Dari *BANDAR LAMPUNG | Grand Mercure Hotel | 25 floors*

menjadi

*BANDAR LAMPUNG | Grand Mercure Hotel | 32 floors*

Sdh ada forumer (ahmad_ghozaly) yg konfirmasi langsung ke para pekerjanya ttg kepastian jmlh lantainya (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=109260373&postcount=16)

Plus tambahin tags *'bandar lampung projects'* jg ya om... 

Terima kasih banyak ya Om Momod...
Maaf kalo merepotkan...

Cheers


----------



## eurico

mods... mohon ditindak dua forumer ini yang komentarnya bukan lagi personal attack melainkan sudah menjrus ke group attack




























^^ tkp http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=109330132#post109330132


----------



## AceN

^^ UPDATE : Lah post nya kok bareng sama ente bro :hammer:

=================================

DISCLAIMER :

Saya bukan orang Medan, saya tidak punya keluarga di Medan ataupun keturunan dari Medan. Sama dengan di Balikpapan, saya tidak punya relasi ataupun saudara di Balikpapan.

Saya tidak PRO Medan ataupun PRO Balikpapan. Just trying to be as objective as i can.


----------------------------------------------------------------------

Baca postingan ini :



Peshawar said:


> Males ah ngeladenin obrolan tamu2 dari medan, *bukannya tambah berwawasan tp malah dibatasin mengikuti standarnya beliau2 yg terlalu rendah *IMO.





Cakrawala said:


> Tolong deh *temen2 medan jgn memaksakan paham bodoh utk dianut oleh teman2 balikpapan*


Pars pro toto yang salah besar. Personal Attack, atau malah udah Region Attack kalau ini


----------



## eurico

^^ postingan2 mereka memang sangat menggelitik intelegensia dari forumer2 ssc ini cen... walaupun saya bukan forumer medan yang diserang secara langsung tapi secara kesadaran dalam berforum postingan2 tersebut sudah sangat tidak enak dan tidak layak


----------



## Dazon

si eurico gak nahan amat sampe di foto...


----------



## hildalexander

^^ novumnya sudah terlalu kuat untuk kembali ditegakkannya aturan SSCI secara obyektif dan konsisten.... 

Menyinggung batas-batas intelijensi dan kesadaran berforum.

:cheers:


----------



## eurico

Dazon said:


> si eurico gak nahan amat sampe di foto...


gw skrinsyut jg, dengan demikuan bukti makin nyata agar tidak ada penghilangan bukti kedepannya kay:


----------



## Dazon

wakaka.. gak nahan bikin gw ngakak.... caranya beda soalnya bro ..


----------



## netsurfe

AceN said:


> DISCLAIMER :
> 
> Saya bukan orang Medan, saya tidak punya keluarga di Medan ataupun keturunan dari Medan. Sama dengan di Balikpapan, saya tidak punya relasi ataupun saudara di Balikpapan.
> 
> Saya tidak PRO Medan ataupun PRO Balikpapan. Just trying to be as objective as i can.


Kalo gw orang Medan, punya keluarga di Medan. Semoga gw tetep objektiv .. 
Tapi seiously, selama ini di SSCI, gw belon pernah denger forumer Medan ada masalah dengan yang forumer dari region laen, kok belakangan jadi begini yah.... hno:


----------



## gaols

netsurfe said:


> Kalo gw orang Medan, punya keluarga di Medan. Semoga gw tetep objektiv ..
> Tapi seiously, selama ini di SSCI, gw belon pernah denger forumer Medan ada masalah dengan yang forumer dari region laen, kok belakangan jadi begini yah.... hno:


jangan kaburkan bro focus topic bahasan ini...!yg jadi masalah bukan City Vs City tapi masalah personal attack
karena di thread yg bermasalah tersebut ada juga forumer dari kota lain yg ikut nimbrung berdebat...


----------



## Dazon

forum bermasalah? jadi skyscrapercity ini forum bermasalah?


----------



## gaols

Dazon said:


> forum bermasalah? jadi skyscrapercity ini forum bermasalah?


sorry...maksud saya thread yg lagi bersitegang itu....:cheers:
thx buat correction


----------



## anno_malay

^^^^
gw sebagai TS di trit tersebut merasa klo trit tersebut sudah mulai kondusif dengan pembasaan yg sudah mulai mendapat titik temu dengan dikasih pencerahan dari happyjerry dan dimaklumi oleh peshawar di postingan berikutnya..


happyjerry said:


> Ramayana? Ramayana dari mana sih kalau udh pernah dimasukkin creative director sekelas Karl Lagerfeld?? Harganya emang murah kalau di luar sana, tapi dari segi harga (pake euro atau dollar) zara dan h&m masih sama kok (kecuali dari segi pemilihan warna dan desain, mereka memang berbeda. Zara biasanya menggunakan warna yang netral atau basic, h&m lebih 'berwarna' dengan cutting yang edgy). Memang saya akui dari segi display product H&M 'terlihat' lebih banyak, dibandingkan sama Zara yg minimalis banget. Tapi kuantitas produk yang dihasilkan oleh merk serupa juga sama aja, karena mereka di jalur yg sama: high street brands (Zara, Topshop, H&M, Hanes, GAP, Peacocks) yang pakai sistem fast fashion 'adopting the current trends straight from the catwalk'. I did the research for this matter due to intl business class comparing those brands with some of our local brands such as (x)sml. Ramayana-nya bule sih macem Walmart/Target gitu kali ya.... Saya belum tau Kakak Peshawar udh pernah ke store H&M yg dimana (jujur saya yang di Jakarta, baik di PIM atau di Gandaria belum pernah masuk krn ga sempet) tapi hm di bangkok, singapura, taipei, dan korea selatan tokonya quite impressive kok, especially toko h&m di orchard yang sekarang lagi tambah lantai dari 3 jadi 4 lantai... The newly opened Zara's stores at The Shoppe MBS with its NY store concept juga bagus. Sebenernya ini lebih kepada selera sih kalau menurut saya, yg mana yang disuka ya silahkeun... Hehehe sorry oot





Peshawar said:


> Oke kak kita skip aja the variance how we see those 2 brands.. Taste is a major key and we can not force to be the same.




*tetapi mulai memanas setelah postingan ini tiba2 muncul*



Mulia_atkins said:


> Pelarian pake mantra "skip".
> Dari gelagatnya nih org kyaknya blum pernah masuk H&M. Sotoy to the max.
> Luar biasa sekali memang "lifestyle" nih org. Sampe H&M udh dikira Ramayana. Speechless
> Tpi yg gk habis pikir kalau memang lifestyle nih org ketinggian kenapa dlu pas opening clark hebohnya udh kemana2, bukankah itu cuma sepatu sekelas bata di london.


dan ini juga PA hno:


rahul medan said:


> hehe.. sombong amat..
> berarti barang2nya madman luxury semua donk. Klo mau beli apa2 harus keluar negeri dulu ya coz di Bpp kan baru ada matahari dan ramayananya indonesia *sambil lihat2 foto2 gathering* :cheers:


----------



## gaols

^^dramanya di mulai lagi....:bash:


----------



## laba-laba

Too sensitive


----------



## laba-laba

D3Y said:


> ^^ makasih kak,
> iya be your self :yes:


hahaha jangan be your self laaa...

harus perbaiki *our * self ..

ntar yg kena banned gak berubah ubah... *be *your self mulu...

Ya udah kalo masih ada yg men ganjal, pm orang tersebut, trus ajak ke ring tinju #eh


----------



## D3Y

^^ iya harusnya gitu sih bang hehe

tapi gak tau napa, akhir2 ini ane lagi keranjingan Modus Anomali ala manusia bodoh 

oke, salam damai buat semua ... maaf bila ada salah2 kata


----------



## David-80

Cakrawala = senokio

Peshawar = balikpapan


both are banned

saya akan notify admin untuk watchout/blacklist IP mereka. 



Cheers


----------



## 1lh4m5

wawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
ternyataaaaa


----------



## Dazon

ck ck ck... buat forum saja sampai sebegitunya... 

nice beer bos!! bruppp...


----------



## D3Y

aseli ... ga kaget, baunya itu loh, udah khas koq 

cuman excited aza, beliau-beliau dibanned lagi (kesekian kalinya)...kalo aku jadi mereka udah bunuh diri kali :smug:

* padahal username baru mereka udah cukup aman dan nyaman serta leluasa, lihat aja postingannya udah sampe ratusan...pertanyaannya kenapa penyakit lama kambuhan masih dipiara ??? apa udah habit ?


----------



## laba-laba

Cakrawala said:


> ...
> tp be yourself aj bang


baru aja di bahas jangan *be your self *ya... wkwkwkwk
pantasan gak berubah ubah, di ban mulu jadinya.


----------



## Namewee

^^ :lol:


----------



## invalidface

:lol: hahaha, debat Medan dan Balikpapan lagi yah


----------



## IlhamBXT

Akhirnya setelah sekian lama menunggu keputusan Om Moderator untuk menyingkirkan gangguan bisa diselesaikan juga :cheers2:
Saya salut akan ketegasan Moderator disini untuk tetap menjaga kondusifitas Forum.Saya harap setelah kejadian Banned ini supaya yang lain tidak perlu terpancing dan tidak terlalu banyak debat - debat ala Childish.Hebat juga saya bilang 4 bulan Kondisi SSCI bisa seperti ini ada beberapa pihak yang childishnya mintak ampun :bash: Sekali lagi saya angkat topi buat om moderator yang telah menyelesaikan semuanya :banana:


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto

Om Momod, tadi saya ke *thread Tutorial Uploading Foto / Video *

Kok saya lihat ada sesuatu yg aneh dan gak karuan ya??? :?:?:?
Yg lain gimana? Coba klik ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=109341928#post109341928


----------



## gaols

^^biasa aja koq.nggak ada yg aneh..:cheers:


----------



## jonathanterbang

gaols said:


> ^^biasa aja koq.nggak ada yg aneh..:cheers:


yang aneh itu garis nyilang (vertical)


----------



## gaols

jonathanterbang said:


> yang aneh itu garis nyilang (vertical)


di komputer saya sudah saya buka tapi nggak ada seperti bro sebutkan itu,makanya saya bilang tidak ada yg aneh...:cheers:


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto

^^ Bisa jadi laptop gw yg cacad :nuts:
Tapi gw tetap menunggu jawabannya Om Momod seperti apa


----------



## andry.mulyono

odine said:


> ^^ mungkin saja kalo penderita hiv itu banyak buat dosa kayak zinah mungkin diazab sampe mati lewat diare :lol:


bos ini user mabok. nge junk pake azab2 an segala.. forum social dibahas pake bahasa sinetron:lol:

ini thread nya

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=109367443&posted=1#post109367443


----------



## eurico

mods... lapor di tret ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1525938&page=304 telah terjadi penyerangan pribadi lagi oleh salah satu forumer yang memang dari dahulu terkenal dengan postingannya yang tendensius dan tidak bisa menerima kritikan, malah yang ada menuduh forumer-forumer yang tidak-tidak, mohon untuk ditindaklanjuti. Bukan hanya sekali ini saja ybs berbuat onar, walaupun dia "insider" beberapa proyek namun jika gaya postingan ybs tidak mengenakan lebih baik dicoret saja. Di bawah ini adalah salah satu postingan ybs yang benar2 terpampang nyata menyerang pribadi salah satu forumer



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

^^ dan seperti nya dari signaturenya ybs sudah siap untuk di-....


----------



## urix99

D3Y said:


> aseli ... ga kaget, baunya itu loh, udah khas koq
> 
> cuman excited aza, beliau-beliau dibanned lagi (kesekian kalinya)...kalo aku jadi mereka udah bunuh diri kali :smug:
> 
> * padahal username baru mereka udah cukup aman dan nyaman serta leluasa, lihat aja postingannya udah sampe ratusan...pertanyaannya kenapa penyakit lama kambuhan masih dipiara ??? apa udah habit ?


ini karena banyak yg ngomporin. Yg biasanya ketikannya manis manis terselubung biasanya sebab juga. Biasanya kejadian seperti ini yg kontributor daerah lain kena banned, dan forumer lain yg manas manasin dgn segala macam bahasanya merasa senang and menang. Itu sudah.aku yakin kk forumer yg kena ban itu korban ban dr ulah forumer yg suka memancing mancing, yg tiba2 nongol pura2 pengen tahu, terus cari2 celah untuk ini itu. And then merasa di serang atas PA dan buat laporan minta yg PA diban.


----------



## Namewee

^^ Sudahlah dek Urix99. Yang bersangkutan (tersangka yang kena banned) memang punya rekam jejak yang buruk. Jadi tidak usah menyalahkan pihak lain atas hukuman yang menimpa tersangka.


----------



## urix99

tidak bisa dibilang sudah dong, si penyulut masih belum ditindak. 
Oh iya itu signature anda offense loh terhadap sesuatu.

@moderator tindak tuh mod yg signature2nya masih offense


----------



## D3Y

urix99 said:


> ini karena banyak yg ngomporin. Yg biasanya ketikannya manis manis terselubung biasanya sebab juga. Biasanya kejadian seperti ini yg kontributor daerah lain kena banned, dan forumer lain yg manas manasin dgn segala macam bahasanya merasa senang and menang. Itu sudah.aku yakin kk forumer yg kena ban itu korban ban dr ulah forumer yg suka memancing mancing, yg tiba2 nongol pura2 pengen tahu, terus cari2 celah untuk ini itu. And then merasa di serang atas PA dan buat laporan minta yg PA diban.


intisari paragraf ini apa uda ?
sumpah...gak ngerti tata bahasanya, terlalu njelimet :|
aku pikir bodohnya aku kian parah


----------



## andry.mulyono

D3Y said:


> intisari paragraf ini apa uda ?
> sumpah...gak ngerti tata bahasanya, terlalu njelimet :|
> aku pikir bodohnya aku kian parah


Hahaha. Kira in cuman ak aja yg bodoh


----------



## urix99

kalau kau pun tidak mampu menanggapi dengan bijak, gak perlu berlindung dalam keberpura-puraan seperti itu.


----------



## invalidface

urix99 said:


> tidak bisa dibilang sudah dong, si penyulut masih belum ditindak.
> Oh iya itu signature anda offense loh terhadap sesuatu.
> 
> @moderator tindak tuh mod yg signature2nya masih offense


offense ke siapa ? metro TV ?


----------



## urix99

yg jelas ada subjek+kalimat makian. Itu melanggar peraturan sign yg dibuat.


----------



## deki purnomo

Bang Momod, tolong thread ini dihapus dulu (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1679198), karena ada yang lebih berkenan untuk membuatkan thread nya. 
Terima Kasih


----------



## invalidface

urix99 said:


> yg jelas ada subjek+kalimat makian. Itu melanggar peraturan sign yg dibuat.


yaudah, ntar minta om namewee ganti "Dasar Stasiun TV ga ngerti Bahasa Indonesia"


----------



## IlhamBXT

Ya signature doang dipermasalahkan :lol: asal ndak membawa nama SARA aja udah cukup kok
Faktanya memang ntu tipi salah ucap china jadi caina :rofl: udahlah soal itu forumer kena banned ambil hikmahnya aja katanya mau jadi forumer yang lebih dewasa 

Sent from my GT-I8262 using Tapatalk


----------



## David-80

Hari ini official, SSCI tembus 600 user lagi, dan on average forum kita punya traffic tertinggi di Asian forum sekitar 500an user dari jam 9 pagi sampai jam 9 malam

http://imageshack.com/a/img826/998/lhfs.jpg

thanks guys :cheers:


Cheers


----------



## hildalexander

^^ pencapaian luar biasa :applause: 

tetap semangat memberikan pencerahan baik informasi maupun foto kay:

:cheers:


----------



## Bluemooncm78

Selamat atas traffic yang terus meningkat.

________



Ohlin said:


> Gw setuju banget sama mam hilda. Kita kritis sama CWJ karena cinta sama CWJ. Si bluemoon ntot itu public relation-nya CWJ yah, kok defensive banget yah sama CWJ, atau hal2 yang nyentuh Satrio Shopping belt. Emang bluemoon pernah ikut gathering SSCI? Mungkin ketemu Pak Ci aja ga pernah kali. Si *stove **pasti kloningan *orang korea yg kerja sama Lotte *atau si bluemoon sendiri*.


Momod, saya minta tolong ditindaklanjuti, silakan investigasi dan buktikan apakah tuduhan tersebut benar atau tidak.

Terima kasih Mod.


----------



## David-80

Bluemooncm78 said:


> Selamat atas traffic yang terus meningkat.
> 
> ________
> 
> 
> 
> Momod, saya minta tolong ditindaklanjuti, silakan investigasi dan buktikan apakah tuduhan tersebut benar atau tidak.
> 
> Terima kasih Mod.


Ybs sudah saya temp banned karena personal attack dan melakukan tuduhan tanpa bukti. Stove dan Bluemooncm78 bukan clone. 


Cheers


----------



## Bluemooncm78

^^
Thanks a lot Mod David...


----------



## Rinaldo Maharditama

David-80 said:


> Hari ini official, SSCI tembus 600 user lagi, dan on average forum kita punya traffic tertinggi di Asian forum sekitar 500an user dari jam 9 pagi sampai jam 9 malam
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img826/998/lhfs.jpg
> 
> thanks guys :cheers:
> 
> Cheers


Wah.. Berarti SSCI semakin diperhitungkan + makin populer.. Mantaap.. :cheers: Harus makin memperbaiki kualitas postingan kita nih..


----------



## AK46

mod, emang di ssc bisa invisible ya ?


----------



## Dazon

coba test pake chrome bro


----------



## David-80

AK46 said:


> mod, emang di ssc bisa invisible ya ?


di user CP ada pilihan untuk set invisible 

edit option > set invisible mode


Cheers


----------



## atmada

Mod, tolong ubah judul thread berikut:

*[INDONESIA] **Pedestrian Way/Citywalk/Trotoar*

menjadi:

*Indonesia | Pedestrian Way - News & Photos | Trotoar - Berita & Foto*

Nah karena akan ada tambahan materi thread mengenai trotoar yang masih U/C, minta tolong juga dipindah ke sub forum *Urban Transportation, Sports Facilities and Infrastructures*.

Tks mod


----------



## mouRINHO

hildalexander said:


> ^^ pencapaian luar biasa :applause:
> 
> tetap semangat memberikan pencerahan baik informasi maupun foto kay:
> 
> :cheers:


Forum ini menjadi semakin berpengaruh dan punya gengsi tersendiri. Juga terbukti sbg perekat NKRI.. Jika ada city vs city, itu tak lain sbg impact dari semangat berkompetisi dan berlomba jd yg terbaik. Lebih baik punya rival agar maju daripada bangga sendirian dg pencapaian yg ada.

Semangat terus buat semua forumers.. Lewat forum ini kita kenalkan Indonesia ke seluruh dunia!


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

Dear Momods,
Ada yang ngiklan Andro, Mod.. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=109546859&postcount=27501

Nohon dimusnahkan.
Makasih..


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto

*Dear Om Momod David-80 atau Blue Sky*...

Boleh kasih saran gak om,
*Thread Papua P&D* mending disticky aja...
Saya rasa Papua pantas mendapatkannya, apalagi proyek2nya lumayan banyak yg bagus...

Makasih...
Cheers


----------



## Crazy Dude

JAKARTA | Pertamina Energy Tower |
Office | 80 Fl | 430 M | Proposed
To
JAKARTA | Pertamina Energy Tower |
Office | 99 Fl | 530 M | Prep

www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1570085&page=22


----------



## kalimantanku

mod David

tolong hapus aja thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=109568222#post109568222

proyek nya sdh mau selesai mod, malah ada yg bikin trit nya ..LOL


----------



## AceN

Crazy Dude said:


> JAKARTA | Pertamina Energy Tower |
> Office | 80 Fl | 430 M | Proposed
> To
> JAKARTA | Pertamina Energy Tower |
> Office | 99 Fl | 530 M | Prep
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1570085&page=22


Pertamina udah U/C. Bukan Prep.


=========================


Mod, tolong diupdate

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1681263

*JAKARTA | Sequis Tower | Office | 40+ (?) Floor | U/C*

jadi

*JAKARTA | Sequis Tower | Office | 210 m | 39 Floors | U/C*

Danke :cheers:


----------



## Wicak_15

Crazy Dude said:


> JAKARTA | Pertamina Energy Tower |
> Office | 80 Fl | 430 M | Proposed
> To
> JAKARTA | Pertamina Energy Tower |
> Office | 99 Fl | 530 M | Prep
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1570085&page=22


Bang mod sempat kepikiran buat menSticky-kan thread Pertamina Tower gak? Kan udah groundbreaking plus Supertall lagi. 


Cheers:cheers:


----------



## Mehome

Happy bday buat om momod David-80

Semoga moderasi forum kita yang tercinta ini semakin ♏ªªÑtªªppp •̃͡-̮•̃͡

Maaf kalo ga sesuai tempat om, karena dedicated thread ga ketemu


----------



## D3Y

^^ idem...ane dapet sms notifikasi neh, ada momod yang b'day hari ini

*Happy Birthday* Mod David


----------



## IlhamBXT

Selamat Ulang Tahun saya Ucapkan kepada Mr.Moderator alias Mr.David 80  Semoga semakin bijaksana dan adil dalam memoderatori forum kita tercinta Skyscrapercity Indonesia :cheers2:


----------



## 1lh4m5

Wahhhh telat sekaleee
Selamat Ulang Tahun Mod David  
panjang umur banyak rezeki kay: selalu menjaga forumer dan selalu adil 
Sukses selalu yah om


----------



## RickyFebriand

del


----------



## Rinaldo Maharditama

Wah, ini udah telat ya? Daripada nggak ngucapin sama sekali.. Maaf ya baru ngucapin..

Selamat ulang tahun buat om Momod David-80.. Semoga bisa mengayomi seluruh forumers di SSCI yang kita cintai, dan selalu bijak dalam mengatasi segala masalah.. Tentunya sehat selalu, dan bahagia dunia akhirat.. Amin..


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto

*Dear Om Momod David-80 atau Blue Sky*

Thread *Grand Clarion Kendari | Kendari | Hotel | 15 floors*, gw lupa tambahin poll-nya... 
Mohon ditambahkan ya om...
Mohon maaf bila merepotkan...

Oya maaf ya ucapannya terlambat, Happy Birthday Om Moderator, *David-80*...
Semoga bs sukses selalu dlm dunia nyata maupun dunia forum SSCI... 

Cheers


----------



## paradyto

*David* & *Blue*,

Mohon arsipkan thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1549398, karena sudah tidak ada lagi pembahasan di thread ini.

terima kasih banyak,

cheers


----------



## urix99

cuma mau request rename mod, thread ini jd http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1564695

WEST SUMATERA | The Majestic Province in Indonesia | Visit Indonesia 2014

trims ya


----------



## saleko

Dear Momods,

Tolong diarsipkan saja trit berikut ini:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1683238

dan

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1683234

Trit tersebut dibuat oleh newcomer yang belum paham kriteria pembuatan trit di subforum Makassar yang telah disepakati oleh forumers disana.

Thanks Mods.

:cheers:


----------



## eurico

ada yang jualan obat mods...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=109773625#post109773625


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto

Ini jg jualan mod... :banned:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=109819400#post109819400


----------



## paradyto

*David* & *Blue*,

Mohon bantuannya, sedikit ganti judul untuk jumlah lantai, dari *12* ke *13* untuk thread
*PALEMBANG | Mandiri Tower| Bank + Office | 12 fl *
menjadi
*PALEMBANG | Mandiri Tower| Bank + Office | 13 fl* 

terima kasih banyak,
cheers


----------



## invalidface

Mods, ada sales desperate http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=109839134&postcount=130


----------



## hakims

invalidface said:


> Mods, ada sales desperate http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=109839134&postcount=130


hahahahha kasi tauu tuhh ama orangnyaa
hati hatii diCACI MAKI Satpol PP ssci aka Dazon loh...!!..


----------



## iwank

mouRINHO said:


> soal editan nama thread itu ya.. itu cuman kelakuan oknum. bukan forumer keseluruhan dari sebuah kota tertentu. tuan kalimantanku kenapa sampai harus mengusulkan lock thread tertentu ya? lebay sekali anda.


Sudah tau ternyata yah ... ? 

Tapi khan yah sudah di tangani momod ... Biar mereka yg menimbangnya. Teman2 disini cuma kasih masukan . momod yg punya keputusan. 

Cuma titip pesan ... Save sepinggan


----------



## mouRINHO

hehe jujur ya siz saya gak tau siapa oknumnya. karena urusan ini tak sampai membuat hidup saya menjadi terganggu. 

urusan sepinggan mau ganti nama atau tidak juga bukanlah prioritas saya di tahun baru ini. toh sama sekali juga tak mempengaruhi kualitas hidup saya 

yg saya heran itu tuan kalimantanku yg sampai usul mau ngelock trit kota asal terduga oknum itu karena hal ini. hebat banget ya beliau ini.


----------



## mouRINHO

iwank said:


> Sudah tau ternyata yah ... ?
> 
> Tapi khan yah sudah di tangani momod ... Biar mereka yg menimbangnya. Teman2 disini cuma kasih masukan . momod yg punya keputusan.
> 
> Cuma titip pesan ... Save sepinggan


sukses ya Om save sepinggan nya. 

sedikit pun saya tak berniat mencampuri atau mengurusi urusan penamaan sepinggan ini. urusan ini sepenuhnya menjadi urusan rekan2 di balikpapan.


----------



## marvel5

kalimantanku said:


> Apresiasi thd momod kita. Tegas dan mau bertindak adil thd oknum yg menjadikan case perubahan nama Sepinggan menjadi bahan ejekan oleh bbrp oknum SSCI.
> 
> Orang yg mengedit screenshoot trit Aviation SSC tsb dan orang2 yg menjadikan screenshoot editan itu sbg ajang bully di bbrp sosmed tmasuk BBM, Path dll, bagi kami pendukung Sepinggan adalah oknum2 yg pengecut, tdk bertanggung jawab dan tdk menghargai usaha tim Save Sepinggan selama ini. Saran ane bagi momod, banned permanen aja oknum2 tsb. Atau lock aja trit mereka mod. Karena impact screenshot tsb besar sekali thd kredibiltas SSC yg terkenal independen dan tdk memihak.
> 
> Biar oknum oknum nya kapok mod. Thanks



yg seharusnyA di banned/blokir tu anda. anda ni mau jadi provokator dsini. anda ni forumer senior jdi berlakulah sprti seorg senior.


----------



## yudibali2008

mouRINHO said:


> soal editan nama thread itu ya.. itu cuman kelakuan oknum. bukan forumer keseluruhan dari sebuah kota tertentu. tuan kalimantanku kenapa sampai harus mengusulkan lock thread tertentu ya? lebay sekali anda.





mouRINHO said:


> hehe jujur ya siz saya gak tau siapa oknumnya. karena urusan ini tak sampai membuat hidup saya menjadi terganggu.
> 
> urusan sepinggan mau ganti nama atau tidak juga bukanlah prioritas saya di tahun baru ini. toh sama sekali juga tak mempengaruhi kualitas hidup saya
> 
> yg saya heran itu tuan kalimantanku yg sampai usul mau ngelock trit kota asal terduga oknum itu karena hal ini. hebat banget ya beliau ini.





mouRINHO said:


> sukses ya Om save sepinggan nya.
> 
> sedikit pun saya tak berniat mencampuri atau mengurusi urusan penamaan sepinggan ini. urusan ini sepenuhnya menjadi urusan rekan2 di balikpapan.





mouRINHO said:


> hehe.. saya berteman di bbm dg oknum yg anda duga, tapi apakah itu sudah jadi bukti kalau ybs yg membuatnya? saya pun rada males konfirmasi ke ybs karena sekali lagi males banget urus beginian. enggak penting bagi saya.
> 
> soal usulan bangkal itu, biar dia tak sebut nama.. forumer anak TK di sini juga tau kota mana yg dia maksud.



Ditunggu dukungannya utk SaveSepinggan, Balikpapan masih bagian dari Kaltim kan?.....


----------



## ananto hermawan

Maaf, mungkin bisa membantu..


----------



## IlhamBXT

OK Case Pending Dulu 

ini om mod ada yang bikin Thread Bandara Baru Yogyakarta tanpa koordinasi :nuts:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=110446587#post110446587


----------



## Wicak_15

IlhamBXT said:


> OK Case Pending Dulu
> 
> ini om mod ada yang bikin Thread Bandara Baru Yogyakarta tanpa koordinasi :nuts:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=110446587#post110446587


Sekalian, ini juga bikin thread malah kita yang suruh cari datanyaicard: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1691341 
Bang mod, tolong ajarin dia donk cara bikin thread yang benar. 


Cheers:cheers:


----------



## Sizter85

Setelah postingan dibawah ini :



marvel5 said:


> bro rahul medan. gk usah di ladeni org kayak gitu. kita yg waras ngalah deh.


Sekarang sasarannya salah satu Moderator yg tdk tau apa2pun secara tdk langsung dpt cibiran : (Beginikah kritikan yg elegan ??? :nuts



marvel5 said:


> moderatornya lg galau, memihak kota sendiri atau kota ttga



Ohmy SSCI semakin tua umurmu mendekati 1 dasawarsa Juni nanti kenapa semakin diremehkan eksistensimu, Ditunggu tindakan tegasnya :cheers:

*(Saya berharap quoted post saya ini ttp sbg bahan pertimbangan utk pemberian sanksi karena ini merupakan bukti otentik pelanggaran di forum ini/jadi kmi tunggu sanksi adil dr kalian, apalagi pelanggaran bukan member ke member lagi, tetapi juga meremehkan tim anda Moderator/di quoted post ke-2)*


----------



## iwank

marvel5 said:


> moderatornya lg galau, memihak kota sendiri atau kota ttga


Tuduhan anda berat loh ... Menjurus fitnah. 


Makanya budayakan membaca .... Baca di trid sepinggan awal mula kejadian ini . 

sekali lagi ga usah kebakaran jenggot. Tunggu aja putusan momod.


----------



## David-80

Guys enough, i have my decision already

ini ga ada hubungan sama kota mana vs kota mana, jadi yang minta kota tertentu untuk di lock, please ga usah ikut campur urusan kami sebagai moderator. 

Besok pagi akan saya delete semua postingan OOT gajebo di thread FAQ ini. Jadi ga usah buang2 waktu lagi untuk membahas masalah ini, silahkan lanjutan perdebatan diluar SSC. 


Cheers


----------



## rahul medan

^^
Salut dengan Mod's yg sangatt netral sekali


----------



## Dazon

Sizter85 said:


> *Buat RAHUL,* Sudahlah apapun maksud anda, yg ada malah memperkeruh, antara diskusi BBM off-air dengan Gambar layout SSCI yg direkayasa tsb ada korelasinya, karena dari sana bisa diusut ttg pelaku sebenarnya, sudah deh anda ini _out of circle_ tdk perlu ngotot dg menuntut penjelasan yg bkn point-nya, intinya kami hanya ingin tau pelakunya dg bgtu case closed, bila tdk selesai rivalitas dan curiga2an tdk akan pernah selesai dn berlanjut terus, keterlibatan SSC jelas lah karena gambar tsb menunjukkan di SSCI lihat member2nya pun member2 SSCI (disitu pun ada ID saya, dan saya hny menggunakan ID tsb di 2 forum/Kaskus dn SSCI tetapi yg di Kaskus sdh OFF), dan yang terpenting baca command Momod dibawah ini, sudah jelas dg bereaksinya Moderator berarti keluhan gambar rekayasa tsb sangat berdasar dan TDK BERTANGGUNG JAWAB, buat anda dlm case ini _SILENT is GOLD_, daripada menambah sesuatu yg bukan hal penting, silahkan semua ditunggu saja tindakan dr Moderator hal tsb lbh arif drpada memperkeruh, Thanks :cheers:


coy... ini forum public... 
itu signature gw kira postingan... :lol:


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

Dear Momods, ini sampai 5 halaman..? :dead: Kapan dihapusnya?


----------



## Sizter85

Momod nya lagi istirahat kali bro, ini jam berapa anda request pembersihan FAQ ? Mereka juga Manusia lho bkn Mesin, dan mereka memiliki duty sndiri di kehidupan real nya.


----------



## David-80

permisi kami moderator mau nyanyi sebentar....

*Bangun Tidur ku terus Mandi

Tidak lupa menggosok gigi

Habis mandi ku bersihin sampah di thread ini. 

yang masih nyampah kami banned dari sini 
*_
_

total 45 post dan 30 post setelah saya posting warning sudah saya delete, yang masih mau bahas masalah kemarin, silahkan di inget2 lagu yang saya nyanyiin pagi ini di atas. 


Cheers


----------



## D3Y

^^ 

nyanyiannya *GLOOMY MONDAY* mod...

selamat pagi indonesia


----------



## rahul medan

Mod bantu edit thread ini karena ada perubahan nama hotel 

Thread C&D
MEDAN | Grand Elite Hotel | Hotel | 12 fl | Completed 
Menjadi 
MEDAN | Grand Serela | Hotel | 12 floors | Completed

Thread ROH
Grand Elite l Medan l Hotel l 12 Floors
Menjadi
Grand Serela l Medan l Hotel l 12 Floors

Thx mod


----------



## Marchest

Mod, ada yang jualan http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=110475815&postcount=663


----------



## sturmgewehr

mod, saya mau usul utk pembuatan thread khusus Agama. walaupun saat ini sdh ada thread Indonesia | Social and Political Issues
alasan :
1. topik utk agama terlalu banyak dibahas di thread Indonesia | Social and Political Issues shg isu2 sosial dan politik lain jadi tenggelam.
2. perdebatan masalah agama yg sebenarnya menyangkut hal pribadi terkadang mengganggu.

mungkin forumer lain ada yg setuju thd usul saya ini bisa menambahkan.
thanks.


----------



## BugsBuster

sturmgewehr said:


> mod, saya mau usul utk pembuatan thread khusus Agama. walaupun saat ini sdh ada thread Indonesia | Social and Political Issues
> alasan :
> 1. topik utk agama terlalu banyak dibahas di thread Indonesia | Social and Political Issues shg isu2 sosial dan politik lain jadi tenggelam.
> 2. perdebatan masalah agama yg sebenarnya menyangkut hal pribadi terkadang mengganggu.
> 
> mungkin forumer lain ada yg setuju thd usul saya ini bisa menambahkan.
> thanks.


Saya setuju saja sih. Soalnya beberapa bulan terakhir selalu ada bahasan yang baik secara langsung atau tidak langsung berkaitan dgn agama di thread tersebut. Sama seperti OZscrapper yang juga memiliki thread khusus bahasan yang berkaitan dgn agama. Asal nantinya ada peraturan yg ketat di thread agama tersebut.

Sent from my GT-S7270 using Tapatalk


----------



## You_soap

^^ Kalau nggak disertai keterbukaan & kedewasaan berpikir bisa "seru" ituh 
Memangnya hal-hal apa saja yg boleh dibahas di trit itu?


----------



## Madinatul Iman

sturmgewehr said:


> mod, saya mau usul utk pembuatan thread khusus Agama. walaupun saat ini sdh ada thread Indonesia | Social and Political Issues
> alasan :
> 1. topik utk agama terlalu banyak dibahas di thread Indonesia | Social and Political Issues shg isu2 sosial dan politik lain jadi tenggelam.
> 2. perdebatan masalah agama yg sebenarnya menyangkut hal pribadi terkadang mengganggu.
> 
> mungkin forumer lain ada yg setuju thd usul saya ini bisa menambahkan.
> thanks.


Nice idea...
Dan nantinya masing2 agama punya dedicated thread ya  ....bagi interest silakan join discuss ...:cheers:


----------



## Marchest

sturmgewehr said:


> mod, saya mau usul utk pembuatan thread khusus Agama. walaupun saat ini sdh ada thread Indonesia | Social and Political Issues
> alasan :
> 1. topik utk agama terlalu banyak dibahas di thread Indonesia | Social and Political Issues shg isu2 sosial dan politik lain jadi tenggelam.
> 2. perdebatan masalah agama yg sebenarnya menyangkut hal pribadi terkadang mengganggu.
> 
> mungkin forumer lain ada yg setuju thd usul saya ini bisa menambahkan.
> thanks.


Thanks *sturmgewehr* 
Sebenarnya menurut saya ada beberapa opsi yang bisa dilakukan

Tetap dilanjut pembahasannya di *Indonesia | Social and Political Issues*

ATAU​
Bikin thread baru *Indonesia | Religion and Beliefs Discussions* untuk menampung semua diskusi tentang agama

ATAU​
Pembahasan agama dilarang sama sekali di semua thread (tapi nampaknya pasti tetap ada secara tidak langsung dibahas)

Just my 2 cents

:cheers:


----------



## sapuluh

Dalam pandangan saya janganlah dulu dibuat thread agama. kalau yang sudah dewasa sih tidak apa-apa, tapi kan tidak semuanya bisa berpikiran seperti itu. Ntar malah jadi versus-versusan.


----------



## sturmgewehr

^^
apa bedanya kalo "versus2"an nya di thread *Indonesia Social and Political Issues*? 

maksud saya thread khusus agama bukan utk mewadahi versus2 an namun lebih ditujukan agar isu2 lain dlm thread Indonesia Social and Political Issues tidak tenggelam krn hanya satu isu saja(isu agama). jadi perdebatan ttg agama ditaruh di dlm satu thread khusus saja.

kalo masalah postingan tidak dewasa bisa terjadi di thread mana saja dan tugas kita utk saling mengingatkan utk tetap pada aturan dan ada moderator utk melakukan tindakan lbh lanjut jika diperlukan.


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto

Tidak perlu lah buat subthread ttg Agama... 
Urusan Agama itu urusan pribadi kita dgn Tuhan... 
Tidak boleh ada seorang pun berhak ikut campur urusan pribadi kita masing2 sebagai manusia dengan Sang Pencipta... TITIK!!!


----------



## Marchest

^^ tujuan untuk membentuk thread yang membahas tentang agama itu karena pembahasan di thread *Indonesia | Social and Political Issues *sudah sangat sering menyerempet ke pembahasan agama
Jadi kalau sudah gak bisa dihentikan, kenapa gak dikasih tempat aja biar gak membuat thread *Indonesia | Social and Political Issues* jadi OOT


----------



## Mehome

Bikin trit ttg agama bagus2 aja

Tapi yang atheist atau agnostic jangan sekali-kali masuk kesana ya 
Kan ga punya agama :lol:

Soalnya yang suka bikin rusuh itu yang suka ngaku atheist atau agnostic

Cheers


----------



## laba-laba

gak usah aja


----------



## hildalexander

eVANDOpriyanto said:


> Tidak perlu lah buat subthread ttg Agama...
> Urusan Agama itu urusan pribadi kita dgn Tuhan...
> Tidak boleh ada seorang pun berhak ikut campur urusan pribadi kita masing2 sebagai manusia dengan Sang Pencipta... TITIK!!!


agama berbeda lho dengan keyakinan.... 

mungkin isunya bukan perdebatan agama (religion), tapi diskusi agama (biar lebih soft). sejatinya, agama masih bisa diperdebatkan (didiskusikan), yang tidak bisa diperdebatkan adalah keyakinan (belief) :colgate: 

in my humble opinion, ranah pribadi adalah ketika seseorang meyakini sesuatu (agama/religion) itu yang disebut urusan pribadi sebagai manusia dengan Tuhan-nya.... 

agama bukan ranah pribadi, agama punya ruang terbuka, untuk tidak dikatakan celah, diperdebatkan (didiskusikan). karena dalam agama, semua hal atau unsur kemanusiawian ada, selain unsur keilahian....


:cheers:


----------



## inBaliTimur

Simpel aja, gue sangat tegas menolak adanya thread agama. Kalaupun ada, gue bersikeras ga masuk sana, dan harus ditaro di subgroup Gado-Gado.


----------



## Marchest

BugsBuster said:


> Saya setuju saja sih. Soalnya beberapa bulan terakhir selalu ada bahasan yang baik secara langsung atau tidak langsung berkaitan dgn agama di thread tersebut. Sama seperti OZscrapper yang juga memiliki thread khusus bahasan yang berkaitan dgn agama. Asal nantinya ada peraturan yg ketat di thread agama tersebut.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7270 using Tapatalk


Thread yang membahas tentang agama di OZScrapers

The RELIGION and BELIEFS Thread

:cheers:


----------



## Madinatul Iman

eVANDOpriyanto said:


> Tidak perlu lah buat subthread ttg Agama...
> Urusan Agama itu urusan pribadi kita dgn Tuhan...
> Tidak boleh ada seorang pun berhak ikut campur urusan pribadi kita masing2 sebagai manusia dengan Sang Pencipta... TITIK!!!


Religion is way of life...
Bagi yg setuju ...bs join Dan share info serta diskusi
Dan bagi yg belum setuju boleh di skip saja so simple kan...
Justru pembahasannya akan lebih fokus Dan terarah serta saling interaksi dlm hal menambah wawasan agama yg kita yakini...dgn adanya subtrit tsb IMO ...:cheers:


----------



## rahul medan

Kalau bikin thread agama menurut saya jangan dicampur adukkan semua agama di Indonesia dalam 1 thread takutnya postingan2 SARA bakal muncul.
Mending dedicated aja Islam, Protestan, Khatolik, Budha, Hindu or Konghucu.
Pembahasannya juga ttg ajaran-ajaran agama tsb dengan maksud menambah ilmu agama, prilaku dan keimanan.


----------



## RickyFebriand

Bagus sih saran nya buat bikin thread AGAMA, tapi pada dasarnya kalo semua postingan tidak mengandung SARA, takutnya nanti ada postingan yang mengandung SARA, dan malah menimbulkan perdebatan, AGAMA bukan buat di perdebatkan, semua orang berhak menganut AGAMA apapun


----------



## Madinatul Iman

Betul kak rahul
@ kak Ricky ...just share info and discuss no debat he he


----------



## rahmanrmd

Walaupun rencananya untuk diskusi aja, ntar ujung2nya pasti ada aja yang main api. gausah buat. Kalo pengen banget, cari forum yang ada topik agama aja


----------



## andry.mulyono

Belum dibuat aja Uda rame. Pro kontra nya


----------



## DanangSuthoWijoyo

Dear Mod

Sampai saat ini blm ada tanda2 bahwa Bandara Baru Jogja blm akan dibangun dlm waktu dekat , apakah perlu tret dibawah ini di lock dulu. TS juga tdk ada respon di tret tersebut. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1691340

BestRegards
DSW


----------



## rahul medan

andry.mulyono said:


> Belum dibuat aja Uda rame. Pro kontra nya


Sorry.. Postingan2 ttg agama di thread social gk ada manfaatnya bro.. Cuma bertekak urat mencari siapa yg paling benar mirip dgn debat para politikus. Gk ada faedah buat menambah ilmu agama, menambah keimanan, sikap dan prilaku di dunia ini.
Mending thread agama itu diskusi ttg hukum-hukum agama cth tatacara shalat atau ke gereja dll bukan debat-debat ttg teroris, islam radikal, kristenisasi yg gk penting banget dan sarat SARA. Gk ada nilai positif bagi pribadi. Padahal dah berulang kali diperingatkan oleh momod :nuts:


----------



## Madinatul Iman

Biasa .... Calon trit bagus kak :banana:


----------



## andry.mulyono

rahul medan said:


> Sorry.. Postingan2 ttg agama di thread social gk ada manfaatnya bro.. Cuma bertekak urat mencari siapa yg paling benar mirip dgn debat para politikus. Gk ada faedah buat menambah ilmu agama, menambah keimanan, sikap dan prilaku di dunia ini.
> Mending thread agama itu diskusi ttg hukum-hukum agama cth tatacara shalat atau ke gereja dll bukan debat-debat ttg teroris, islam radikal, kristenisasi yg gk penting banget dan sarat SARA. Gk ada nilai positif bagi pribadi. Padahal dah berulang kali diperingatkan oleh momod :nuts:


Tp saya melihat ada manfaat nya. Di sini saya bisa tahu bagaimana pola pikir dr rekan agama yg bersebrangan dengan paham konservatif nya. Dan Hal tersebut saya jadikan sebagai pelajaran pribadi saja. Bahwa keunikan2 pemikiran terjadi, sehingga bisa lebih mawas diri.


----------



## yudhit

Jujur, soal trit agama saya rasa dipending dulu aja deh.
Begini, masalahnya itu merupakan hal yg sangat & paling sensitif dimuka bumi ini untuk dibahas, termasuk Indonesia kan..? Khawatir aja jika akan muncul RELIGION vs RELIGION, bs lebih panas drpd CITY vs CITY loh...

Dan contoh gampangnya begini. Si A berteman dgn si B di trit yg sama, alias 1 kota. Berhubung 1 kota, maka sebelumnya gak ada PA antara sai A & si B. Nah, masalah akan muncul jika si A & si B beda agama. Jika sebelumnya damai dalam 1 trit, bisa2 malah berimbas pd trit tersebut. Bisa2 yg muncul bukannya postingan 'cerdas' di trit itu, tp melainkan postingan2 RELIGION vs RELIGION di trit itu. Padahal trit itu cuman mbahas Projects & Developments doang, ehh...ujung2nya trit itu malah berubah 'takdir' jd postingan panas soal agama. Parahnya, yg ribut ya sesama 'penduduk' asli trit itu, alias forumer 1 kota. Bisa2 forumer yg seagama, masing2 malah ikut2an belain yg seagama dgn dia.
Nah loh kan... Gimana kalo sampe kayak gitu...? :nuts:

Maaf kalo kata2 saya keliru. Bukankah dr dulu SSC 'dilahirkan' untuk menampung hal2 yg berbau building, project atau semacamnya CMIIW. Saya pikir SSC biarlah seperti apa yg ada saat ini.

#cm urun pemikiran :cheers:


----------



## Madinatul Iman

Why so worry !!?? 
Bukannya akan lebih baik Dan fokus jika ada tritnya ...bs nambah wawasan Dan ilmu agama ...! Itung2 berasa spt sdg kuliah Online kak yudhit :cheers:


----------



## AK46

yudhit said:


> Jujur, soal trit agama saya rasa dipending dulu aja deh.
> Begini, masalahnya itu merupakan hal yg sangat & paling sensitif dimuka bumi ini untuk dibahas, termasuk Indon kan..? Khawatir aja jika akan muncul RELIGION vs RELIGION, bs lebih panas drpd CITY vs CITY loh...


iye sih, tapi lebih enak lagi kalau nulis indonesia bukan dengan indon


----------



## sapuluh

Saya setuju dengan pendapatnya pak Rahul medan. Kalau mau buat thread agama pisahkan sesuai agama masing-masing, dan harus dikawal dengan ketat. Kalau sesuai agama akan sangat bermanfaat untuk menambah ilmu mengenai agama sendiri atau agama lainnya (bisa jadi silent reader).dan juga harus kita harus ingat saat mau ngepost bahwa agama sangat-sangat pribadi, mendig diam daripada memancing.
hanya pendapat saya saja sih.


----------



## Marchest

yudhit said:


> Jujur, soal trit agama saya rasa dipending dulu aja deh.
> Begini, masalahnya itu merupakan hal yg sangat & paling sensitif dimuka bumi ini untuk dibahas, termasuk Indon kan..? Khawatir aja jika akan muncul RELIGION vs RELIGION, bs lebih panas drpd CITY vs CITY loh...
> 
> Dan contoh gampangnya begini. Si A berteman dgn si B di trit yg sama, alias 1 kota. Berhubung 1 kota, maka sebelumnya gak ada PA antara sai A & si B. Nah, masalah akan muncul jika si A & si B beda agama. Jika sebelumnya damai dalam 1 trit, bisa2 malah berimbas pd trit tersebut. Bisa2 yg muncul bukannya postingan 'cerdas' di trit itu, tp melainkan postingan2 RELIGION vs RELIGION di trit itu. Padahal trit itu cuman mbahas Projects & Developments doang, ehh...ujung2nya trit itu malah berubah 'takdir' jd postingan panas soal agama. Parahnya, yg ribut ya sesama 'penduduk' asli trit itu, alias forumer 1 kota. Bisa2 forumer yg seagama, masing2 malah ikut2an belain yg seagama dgn dia.
> Nah loh kan... Gimana kalo sampe kayak gitu...? :nuts:
> 
> Maaf kalo kata2 saya keliru. Bukankah dr dulu SSC 'dilahirkan' untuk menampung hal2 yg berbau building, project atau semacamnya CMIIW. Saya pikir SSC biarlah seperti apa yg ada saat ini.
> 
> #cm urun pemikiran :cheers:


Berarti semua subthread yang di The Nationwide Fabric dihapus donk?

Lagipula ingat lho ada forumer yang bikin account di SSC ini bukan untuk membahas bangunan2 dsb, ada yang cuma main di gado2, ada yang cuma ekonomi, ada yang cuma tentang penerbangan bahkan ada yang cuma eksis di satu thread lho, yaitu *Indonesia | Social and Political Issues* 

Cari tau siapa itu


----------



## Marchest

Btw, dulu om momod udah pernah kasih pendapatnya soal pembahasan agama di SSCI ini



David-80 said:


> ^^ Coba saya konsultasi dengan admins, di satu sisi saya jujur ingin forumer Indonesia lebih terbuka dan ber logika dalam membahas masalah Agama, tapi di sisi lain kami menganggap kalau Agama hanyalah hubungan antara pribadi dengan yang di atas dan oleh karena itu SSC melarang diskusi tentang Agama, tapi banyak sub forum di SSC yang banyak membahas masalah Agama. so saya akan coba konsultasi dulu, policy global kita sebenernya bagaimana.
> 
> 
> btw Semua request di atas sudah saya edit.
> 
> 
> Cheers


:cheers:


----------



## yudhit

AK46 said:


> iye sih, tapi lebih enak lagi kalau nulis indonesia bukan dengan indon


^^
:lol: Iya mas, maaf. Thx 4 remind me...




Marchest said:


> Berarti semua subthread yang di The Nationwide Fabric dihapus donk?
> 
> Lagipula ingat lho ada forumer yang bikin account di SSC ini bukan untuk membahas bangunan2 dsb, ada yang cuma main di gado2, ada yang cuma ekonomi, ada yang cuma tentang penerbangan bahkan ada yang cuma eksis di satu thread lho, yaitu *Indonesia | Social and Political Issues*
> 
> Cari tau siapa itu


^^
Hehehe...maksud saya bukan itu. Seperti yg saya bilang diatas, *SSC biarlah seperti apa yg ada saat ini*. Artinya semua trit yg sdh 'lahir' sampe detik ini gak perlu lah sampe dihapus. Soal saya bilang *bukankah dr dulu SSC 'dilahirkan' untuk menampung hal2 yg berbau building, project atau semacamnya* itu maksudnya sejak SSC lahir bukankah bahasannya soal itu. Soal lahirnya trit2 baru diluar bahasan itu, saya rasa sdh seharusnya dipelihara tanpa ada unsur semacam PA atau city vs city. Kadang saya jg nongkrong kok ke trit2 itu 
saya bukannya menolak lahirnya trit agama, cm kalau bs didiskusikan dgn om mod & forumer2 yg lain. Kita tunggu sj gimana om mod soal ide trit agama :cheers:


----------



## Marchest

^^ Hehehe mas, kalo soal PA itu di thread proyek2 aja bisa saling serang lho, PA bukan cuma disebabkan oleh agama, chauvinisme juga sering menjadi pemicu perdebatan, malah satu kubu mungkin bisa ikutan

Jadi sebenarnya forum ini semakin mature, maka orang2 dari berbagai latar belakang ada di forum ini sekarang, jadi banyak pola pikir yang berbeda so pasti ada terjadi perdebatan dari ringan sampai jadi dendam

Jadi intinya pemicu perdebatan itu bisa macam2 karena manusia berbeda-beda

Just my 2 cents

Cheerssss


----------



## yudhit

Marchest said:


> ^^ Hehehe mas, kalo soal PA itu di thread proyek2 aja bisa saling serang lho, PA bukan cuma disebabkan oleh agama, chauvinisme juga sering menjadi pemicu perdebatan, malah satu kubu mungkin bisa ikutan
> 
> Jadi sebenarnya forum ini semakin mature, maka orang2 dari berbagai latar belakang ada di forum ini sekarang, jadi banyak pola pikir yang berbeda so pasti ada terjadi perdebatan dari ringan sampai jadi dendam
> 
> Jadi intinya pemicu perdebatan itu bisa macam2 karena manusia berbeda-beda
> 
> Just my 2 cents
> 
> Cheerssss


^^
Iya jg sih mas hehehe...
Malah krn masalah itu bs bikin kita semakin dewasa. Tingkat kedewasaan seseorang bukan dilihat dr umur atau lamanya forumer menjadi members SSC, tp dilihat dr cara dia menghadapi masalah. Walaupun awalnya pd ribut, yg penting ujung2nya saling memaafkan kan..? :cheers:

Suatu kehormatan bagi kita jika seseorang mau memaafkan kita, dan suatu kebanggaan jika kita mau memaafkan orang lain.


----------



## titus15

saya pikir kaloo mau ada trit baru coba bikin trit tentang Sejarah kota. Saya amati banyak forumer yang terlalu bersemangat dengan banyak proyek baru superblok dll tapi masih kurang wawasan sejarah kotanya. Padahal ini penting, karena kota kan berkembang sejak dulu dan ada sejarahnya, sehingga ada aturan kenapa begini dan begitu, kenapa nggak boleh gini dan gitu, mulai dari hal mistik dan kepercayaaan, ekonomi, politik sampai faktor teknis seperti geologi, geografi dlsb. 
Wawasan ini saya kira penting banget daripada trit agama saya kira...selain juga bisa jadi data tambahan buat menghindari (kadang2) ada perdebatan city vs city tanpa ngerti sejarah masing2 kota....


----------



## andry.mulyono

titus15 said:


> saya pikir kaloo mau ada trit baru coba bikin trit tentang Sejarah kota. Saya amati banyak forumer yang terlalu bersemangat dengan banyak proyek baru superblok dll tapi masih kurang wawasan sejarah kotanya. Padahal ini penting, karena kota kan berkembang sejak dulu dan ada sejarahnya, sehingga ada aturan kenapa begini dan begitu, kenapa nggak boleh gini dan gitu, mulai dari hal mistik dan kepercayaaan, ekonomi, politik sampai faktor teknis seperti geologi, geografi dlsb.
> Wawasan ini saya kira penting banget daripada trit agama saya kira...selain juga bisa jadi data tambahan buat menghindari (kadang2) ada perdebatan city vs city tanpa ngerti sejarah masing2 kota....


Kan ada beberapa trit tentang sejarah satu kota. Kalo g Salah kota semarang. Tapi ya ga berkembang. Kontributor nya kurang banyak n kurang aktif


----------



## andry.mulyono

Marchest said:


> ada yang cuma tentang penerbangan bahkan ada yang cuma eksis di satu thread lho, yaitu Indonesia | Social and Political Issues
> 
> Cari tau siapa itu


Aku tau Siapa orang itu. inisial BW


----------



## titus15

^^ iya... satu2nya trit sejarah kota... sebetulnya banyak yang trit tempo dulu lainnya, tapi kebanyakan isinya foto 2 tempo dulu tanpa pembahasan sejarah yang lebih fokus. Jadinya hanya nostalgia.. nggak sampai ke sisi2 teknis dan budaya....


----------



## ahonksirad

bukan apa-apa, tapi dalam agama sendiri pasti ada bagian yang 'hanya untuk kalangan sendiri' alias tidak boleh sembarangan diumbar di forum-forum sosial. biasanya itu menyangkut hubungan antaragama yang sangat sensitif (terutama pada agama yang memiliki benang merah akar kesejarahannya, e.g. :: agama-agama Abrahamaik).

jadi, lebih baik tidak usah ada thread agama si SSC. takutnya terjadi kenapa-kenapa.


----------



## hildalexander

hmmmmm.... sebagian besar para forumer di sini masih beranggapan bahwa berdiskusi lintas agama adalah tabu dan SENSITIF.... 

padahal, jika kita mengacu pada Bapak sekaligus Guru Bangsa, Gus Dur, maka kita akan paham, kenapa beliau kemudian menjadikan Kong Hu Chu sebagai agama dan kenapa perayaan imlek kemudian menjadi hari libur Nasional....

ini hanya masalah kesiapan masing-masing, apakah mau atau tidak berdiskusi, apakah mau atau tidak menerima perbedaan pendapat....

diskusi agam bukan tentang mencari salah dan benar, juga bukan tentang mencari stimulus guna menambah atau mempertebal iman.... ini diskusi, di mana di dalamnya harus melibatkan ilmu dan pengetahuan (sains)....

Kalau mau mempertebal iman dan keyakinan, bukan di sini tempatnya.... mempertebal iman dan keyakinan itu justru bisa dipelajari dalam praktek kehidupan sehari-hari, sejauh mana kita bisa hidup berdampingan dengan orang yg berbeda agama dan keyakinan.... selain tentu saja, berbuat baik tanpa pandang bulu, apakah si A Islam, B Kristen C Budha de el el ....


:cheers:


----------



## BugsBuster

Marchest said:


> Berarti semua subthread yang di The Nationwide Fabric dihapus donk?
> 
> Lagipula ingat lho ada forumer yang bikin account di SSC ini bukan untuk membahas bangunan2 dsb, ada yang cuma main di gado2, ada yang cuma ekonomi, ada yang cuma tentang penerbangan bahkan ada yang cuma eksis di satu thread lho, yaitu *Indonesia | Social and Political Issues*
> 
> Cari tau siapa itu


Kayaknya saya tau siapa orangnya  

Anyway, diskusi yang berhubungan dengan agama malah tambah intens di thread SosPol :lol:


----------



## Marchest

^^ iya, banyak pemain baru lagi :lol::lol:


----------



## Madinatul Iman

Wuiih kakak ini ....main lapor2 aja . ..makin lucu niih :cheers:


----------



## rahul medan

sudahlah agama jangan dibahas di SSC. Belum lagi dibuat threadnya udah tercium ntar jadinya seperti apa.. Ini forum ttg pencakar langit loh...


----------



## eurico

Udah dibikin aje... Asal jangan agama vs agama, sama kan mw bikin tret tentang kota dsb asal jangan bahasanbya City vs City juga kan... Masalah debat di forum itu biasa asal gak PA juga pas debat he he.... Santai ajalah... Klpun mw dibuat langsung dibuat 6 agama utama di Indonesia dan satu tret lagi masalah aliran kepercayaan dan keyakinan yg ada di Indonesia kay:


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

rahul medan said:


> sudahlah agama jangan dibahas di SSC. Belum lagi dibuat threadnya udah tercium ntar jadinya seperti apa..
> *Ini forum ttg pencakar langit loh...*


Saya juga Tidak Setuju kalau membahas masalah agama di Forum SkyscraperCity.com
Semoga tidak dibuatkan thread khusus agama di sini. Bikin perpecahan saja nanti.

:cheers2:


----------



## CrazyForID

thread agama jangan dibuka sampai semua forumer sudah cukup dewasa untuk mendiskusikannya. which means maybe never
otherwise, itu isi tretnya pasti ngeselin dan muter2 disana sana aja

so far i'm against it


----------



## mouRINHO

sesuai namanya.. skycrappercity. tidak pas untuk diskusi soal agama. nunggu forumers dewasa, yg eksisting udah pada dewasa tp bermunculan forumers baru lainnya yg belum dewasa..  jadi gak akan ketemu. 

lebih baik diskusinya di forum lain aja. forumers SSC selama ini kompak dalam hal urban living, skycrappers, supertall, megatall dll. jangan jadi berseberangan karena soal agama. untuk menambah iman, cukup jalankan syariat agama masing2 dan belajarlah dg ulama, ustadz, pendeta, dll. 

ini pendapat saya..


----------



## sapare_aude

Shaggy_Solo said:


> Saya juga Tidak Setuju kalau membahas masalah agama di Forum SkyscraperCity.com
> Semoga tidak dibuatkan thread khusus agama di sini. Bikin perpecahan saja nanti.
> 
> :cheers2:


Jadi menurut Anda, agama bikin perpecahan yak? Kalo memang agama bikin perpecahan, kenapa tdk dihapus aja agama dari muka bumi :lol:



mouRINHO said:


> sesuai namanya.. skycrappercity. tidak pas untuk diskusi soal agama. nunggu forumers dewasa, yg eksisting udah pada dewasa tp bermunculan forumers baru lainnya yg belum dewasa..  jadi gak akan ketemu.
> 
> lebih baik diskusinya di forum lain aja. forumers SSC selama ini kompak dalam hal urban living, skycrappers, supertall, megatall dll. jangan jadi berseberangan karena soal agama. untuk menambah iman, cukup jalankan syariat agama masing2 dan belajarlah dg ulama, ustadz, pendeta, dll.
> 
> ini pendapat saya..


Ini lagi, "nunggu forumers dewasa".... Kapan dewasanya bila usulan thread agama saja dianggapnya kami-kami ini belum dewasa? :lol: 
Kan sudah dibilang sama mas Eurico dgn jelas bahwa aturan berforum tdk boleh PA dan City vs City, thread agama pun diatur sama spt itu kan? Untuk masalah mempertebal iman, sptnya sdh clear deh dijelaskan sama Mas Alexander 

:banana:


----------



## sandy_936

sapare_aude said:


> Jadi menurut Anda, agama bikin perpecahan yak? Kalo memang agama bikin perpecahan, kenapa tdk dihapus aja agama dari muka bumi :lol:


Pada dasarnya mungkin tidak, tp faktanya iya. Agama mengkotak-kotakan masyarakat menjadi kelompok-kelompok tertentu.


----------



## AK46

sandy_936 said:


> Pada dasarnya mungkin tidak, tp faktanya iya. Agama mengkotak-kotakan masyarakat menjadi kelompok-kelompok tertentu.


yang mengkotak kotakan sih bukan agamanya, tapi penganutnya. jaman belum ada orang sudah menjadi dalam kelompok" tertentu kan ?




Shaggy_Solo said:


> Saya juga Tidak Setuju kalau membahas masalah agama di Forum SkyscraperCity.com
> Semoga tidak dibuatkan thread khusus agama di sini. Bikin perpecahan saja nanti.
> 
> :cheers2:


kalau bikin perpecahan terus gimana ceritanya tuh thread seperti top 10 skyline atau greater yang juga sering CVC ? bukannya juga bikin perpecahan ?


----------



## Madinatul Iman

Ssc mmg esensi utamanya adalah Skyscraper ...trus apa bedanya dgn trit Sospol Dan trit2 lainnya yg tdk berkorelasi lgsg dgn hirise / skyscraper ....???? kok bs saja ada tritnya ?? jadi sbnrnya tdk ada alasan untuk berkata tidak ...
IMO


----------



## Madinatul Iman

sandy_936 said:


> Pada dasarnya mungkin tidak, tp faktanya iya. Agama mengkotak-kotakan masyarakat menjadi kelompok-kelompok tertentu.


Kakak jgn menyalahkan agama...krn sejatinya kita lah/manusia tempatnya salah ! berkelompok2 itu TDK lain krn adanya penyimpangan Dari cara berfikir Dan pemahaman agama yg kurang benar yg cenderung mengikuti hawa nafsu belaka ! jk TDK sesuai dgn nafsunya mrk merubahnya sekehendak nafsunya tsb :cheers:


----------



## eurico

CrazyForID said:


> thread agama jangan dibuka sampai *semua forumer sudah cukup dewasa* untuk mendiskusikannya. which means maybe never
> otherwise, itu isi tretnya pasti ngeselin dan muter2 disana sana aja
> 
> so far i'm against it


dewasa dalam ukuran apa? IMHO dengan adanya tret agama bisa dijadikan sebagai pembelajaran kedewasaan bagi kita2.

Sebenarnya yang ditakutkan forumer2 di sini kan tret itu akan bikin ribut dsb, misalnya agama vs agama, atau pemahaman ttt vs pemahaman yang lain, ya makanya gampang aja, masing2 forumernya pada behave jangan sampai agama vs agama. Masalah ada yang nyolot dan melanggar kan ada moderator yang bertugas menindaknya.
IMHO dengan adanya thread khusus agama akan bisa lebih membuka mata kita terhadap agama, kita bisa lebih mengenal agama lain dengan membuka thread nya, bisa juga kita bahas masalah penyebaran agama di masing2 daerah, aspek ekonomi, sosial, politik nya. Jadi jangan dijadikan momok dahulu masalah pembahasan agama ini, jangan dibayangkan juga thread agama nya sebagai ajang adu debat terlebih dahulu.


----------



## Madinatul Iman

Gmn ceritanya Agama Vs Agama....kan masing2 ntr ada tritnya ya kak EU Rico :-D ...
jadi yg ada justru saling share Dan diskusi serta tukar wawasan soal agama akan lebih fokus Dan intense ...tdk spt skrg yg masih kurang terkonsentrasi ! skrg justru in di trit Sospol :cheers:


----------



## RickyFebriand

SUDAHLAH tidak usahdi buat, belum di buat saja sudah menimbul kanpolemik


----------



## ananto hermawan

Maaf mod, boleh diganti judulnya, waktu buat judul salah ketik.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=110529836#post110529836

jadi Your Bokeh Photos


terima kasih


----------



## iwank

Saya sih ... Lebih cenderung jika di buka trid agama ... Tapi lebih ke arsitekturnya sejarahnya seperti itu . buka pembahasan tentang ibadah dan ritualnya. 
Misalnya pembahasan tentang arsitektur mesjid gereja pura dsb. Sejarah dari agama itu sendiri or yg melatar belakangngi kepercayaan tersebut. 
Ini bukan soal dewasa or tidak ... Tapi siap nggak kita melewati debat yg agak keras ... Itu madman keluarkan kata2 yg agak "unik" aja ...banyak yg terusik kok, padahal itu cuma bahasa sehari2 yg dia gunakan. 
Kalopun nantinya sama momod dibuat tridnya ..harus ada 1 orang yg netral yg siap jadi penengah dan dia bisa punya kuasa untuk menyetop diskusi or debat.


----------



## andry.mulyono

Dear Momod. apakah penggunaan dari bahasa keagamaan diperbolehkan dalam berforum? 



Madinatul Iman said:


> Thats the point om!
> *Alhamdulillah *cahaya kebenaran justru semakin terang benderang !!!! :banana:





Madinatul Iman said:


> pilihan di tangan kita ...yg berafiliasi agama silakan...yg cenderung ke filsafat silakan...jgn saling mengekang  ...
> yg jelas agama bukan produk manusia ...klo filasat Afaik adalah hasil pemikiran manusia ...*Wallahu a'lam*





Madinatul Iman said:


> Dan *Alhamdulillaah *banyak juga yg "beruntung" sehingga menemukan kebenaran Al-Qur'an lalu menyatakan ke-Islam-an mereka :cheers:





Madinatul Iman said:


> pertanyaan pertama jelas keliru
> pertanyaan yg di bold .....
> saya coba jawab ya kak:
> knp bs muncul aliran2 kepercayaan itu TDK lain krn memperturutkan hawa nafsu, Dan tidak mengikuti inti ajaran yg di anut para Nabi Dan di sampaikan oleh para Rasulullah kepada umatnya ...atau bus jadi krn Risalah belum sampai ke mereka Dan atau krn hati2 mrk telah tertutup untuk menerima Risalah tsb *Wallahu a'lam*





Madinatul Iman said:


> *Alhamdulillaah*. ...!  :cheers:





Madinatul Iman said:


> *MasyaAllah*...! anda pasti sdh salah faham :cheers:
> Adolf Hitler kok dibawa2 ..itu kan jelas2 musuh Islam
> Dan Islam adalah agama yg universal ...cinta damai ...menghapus perbudakan...lemah lembut Dan tidak memaksakan !
> :cheers:





Madinatul Iman said:


> Bukan cm buat saya ..tp akan bermanfaat buat semua ...Islam berjaya di masa awal2 risalah Dan akan kembali berjaya pada akhir zaman ...itu *Sunnatullah *!





Madinatul Iman said:


> Saya TDK *su'udzhon *kak!
> lebih berhati2 saja...krn masih meragukan kehalalannya lebih baik kita jauhi ...Dari pada jatuhnya ke haram
> mmg pro kontra mengenai kehalalan vaksin trus berlanjut ..gampang mencarinya di om Google !
> Dan mmg ada bbrp produsen vaksin spt meningitis yg sdh di audit halal Oleh MUI ...tp belum semua ...
> intinya yg masih samar2 / abu2 / meragukan lebih baik jgn ...:cheers: just my opinion





Madinatul Iman said:


> Yg halal sdh jelas Dan banyak melimpah ..yg haram juga sdh jelas Dan terbatas ...knp hrs menggunakan yg haram ?
> Dampak mengkonsumsi makanan yg haram itu sangat besar krn akan menjadi darah Dan daging ...merubah akhlaq Dan tingkah laku ...*MasyaAllah *!
> Sungguh tdklah sesuatu yg haram itu lebih baik Dan berguna Dari yg halal ...itulah ujian keimanan


----------



## andry.mulyono

SSC menjadi jalur *DAKWAH *:bash::bash: akan saya update trus DAKWAH ini



Madinatul Iman said:


> #ngakak pagi kak ifanez
> itu kan the biggest conspitstion ever ....skenario cerdik Dari org2 barat untuk mengelabui org2 yg mempercayainya wkwkkwkwkk...
> Demi sesuatu ...mrk / barat rela menghancurkan menara WTC nya sendiri :bash:





Madinatul Iman said:


> Dan Alhamdulillaah banyak juga yg "beruntung" sehingga menemukan kebenaran Al-Qur'an lalu menyatakan ke-Islam-an mereka :cheers:





Madinatul Iman said:


> Alhamdulillaah. ...!  :cheers:





Madinatul Iman said:


> MasyaAllah...! anda pasti sdh salah faham :cheers:
> Adolf Hitler kok dibawa2 ..itu kan jelas2 musuh Islam
> Dan Islam adalah agama yg universal ...cinta damai ...menghapus perbudakan...lemah lembut Dan tidak memaksakan !
> :cheers:





Madinatul Iman said:


> Bukan cm buat saya ..tp akan bermanfaat buat semua ...Islam berjaya di masa awal2 risalah Dan akan kembali berjaya pada akhir zaman ...itu Sunnatullah !





Madinatul Iman said:


> Itulah pengaruh Dan interupsi budaya asing / barat yg tdk terfilter dgn baik oleh agamanya !
> Islam indonesia merupakan yg terbesar secara kuantitas ....tp belum secara kualitas ....
> Islam yg kualitasnya baik TDK akan mudah terpengaruh budaya2 asing yg aneh :cheers: IMO





Madinatul Iman said:


> Agama tauhid !:-D





Madinatul Iman said:


> Kecuali Islam ....:banana:





Madinatul Iman said:


> Soal vaksin masih di ragukan ke-halal-annya
> Afaik di barat / USA justru mereka tdk menganjurkan vaksin...mereka hanya memproduksi Dan menjualnya untuk kepentingan bisnis semata khususnya ke Indonesia ..
> Mereka in gin melumpuhkan generasi2 Islam dgn cara yg "halus" krn klo secara terang2 an sdh pasti Islam menolak # itulah triknya :cheers:





Madinatul Iman said:


> dmn letak ke-lucu-annya kak? realita yg terjadi adalah spt ITU ....mereka*barat TDK akan pernah suka dgn kemajuan Islam ...maka mrk menggunakan senjata ampuhnya yg sejatinya menipu ...yaitu produk vaksin tsb ...semua adalah pilihan ! silakan memilih yf terbaik bg diri sendiri Dan keluarga kita :cheers:





Madinatul Iman said:


> Saya Muslim ...tentu saja sy senang jk Islam berkembang secara baik tanpa intervensi pihak asing...
> Yg mengendalikan sistem keuangan dunia skrg kan mrk ...semua komoditi harganya tergantung pd fluktuasi kurs dollar ! Why???? Itulah sistem yg mrk develop secara apik untuk "menjajah" negara2 lain termasuk Indonesia :cheers:


----------



## anugrah84

propagandais dunia maya lagi marak ya beberapa hari ini
sampe bawa ayat2 dan dalil Agama tertentu, bahaya laten SSCI nih :lol:


----------



## Dazon

andry.mulyono said:


> Dear Momod. apakah penggunaan dari bahasa keagamaan diperbolehkan dalam berforum?


yang ini tidak jadi masalah.



andry.mulyono said:


> SSC menjadi jalur *DAKWAH *:bash::bash:


tapi yang ini.. mata belo gan


----------



## yudhit

:yawn: Mumpung gak bs tidur & tergelitik masalah ini, saya coba ngasih tengahnya aja yah..? Saya mencoba netral aja, gak pro atau kontra. Saya akan mencoba untuk berpikir untuk keduanya.

Jika saya *PRO*. Saya setuju apa yg disampaikan bro eurico & beberapa forumer yg pro akan dibikin trit agama, asal gak boleh ada PA atau CvC. Harus ada 'wilayah'nya masing2, maksudnya trit agamapun jg msh harus dipecah menjadi trit2 masing2 agama & jangan dijadikan 1 trit (tahulah apa yg akan terjadi kl dibuat 1 trit kan..?).
Nah, kalaupun harus dibuatkan dlm 1 trit. Harus ada kesepakatan kalau ada forumer yg melanggar (dlm hal ini religion vs religion), bs dikenai hukuman BRIGGED. Kl msh ngeyel lg bs langsung BANNED. Biar trit itu berasa adem gitu loh. Trit ini harus ada perlakuan khusus, coz bakal jd trit paling panas.
Dan saya jg setuju jika dgn bro Iwank, kalaupun ada trit agama, lebih baik mbahas soal arsitekturnya sj, seperti 'fungsi' SSC yg 'sebenarnya'. Jujur, walaupun saya muslim, saya jg sangat kagum dgn yg namanya katedral2 peninggalan abad 13 & 14 di Eropa sono yg jelas2 gak ada di Indonesia. Bahkan sampai ngiri andaikan dikota saya ada bangunan2 katedral semacam itu.

Jika saya *KONTRA*. Saya setuju dgn yg diutarakan bro rahul medan. Ini trit bukankah awalnya topiknya cm ngomongin pencakat langit kan..? Kalupun pd kenyataannya di tiap2 trit ada PA atau CvC, saya rasa itu tetap pd tempatnya kan..? Yg diributin soal mana kota terbaik, mana gedung terbaik. Tp intinya tetap building kan. Jd saya rasa wajar kl ada CvC, toh ujung2nya yg diributin jg soal building & development kok, gak keluar jalur dr wadahnya.
Nah, menurut saya sih trit agama kok kurang pd tempatnya ya kalau ditaruh di SSC. Kok saya merasa lama2 SSC kok jd multiple forum yah..? Jangan sampailah kl SSC itu jd mirip KA**US yg multiple forum itu. Bisa2 kedepannya nanti gak menutup kemungkinan kl SSC akan ada trit penggemar satwa atau hobi game loh :nuts:
Seperti yg saya bilang kemarin, *biarlah SSC seperti apa yg ada sekarang*.

Mohon maaf kalau kata2 saya kurang berkenan. Diatas adalah pendapat saya kalau saya pro atau kontra. Untuk selebihnya biarlah om mod yg memutuskan jadi atau tdknya dibikinkan trit agama dgn pertimbangan konsekuensinya kl akhirnya dibikinkan trit agama. Om mod pasti tahu kok pertimbangannya.

Note: Kira2 admin Jan kalau melihat ada trit agama diforum 'pencakar langit' gimana yah..? Senyum2, kecewa, marah atau malah ketawa..?


----------



## Marchest

yudhit said:


> ...
> 
> Note: Kira2 admin Jan kalau melihat ada trit agama diforum 'pencakar langit' gimana yah..? Senyum2, kecewa, marah atau malah ketawa..?


^^


Marchest said:


> Thread yang membahas tentang agama di OZScrapers
> 
> The RELIGION and BELIEFS Thread
> 
> :cheers:


Dan thread Social and Politic itu replynya paling banyak di *Politics, Economics, Tourism and Business*

Cheers


----------



## sturmgewehr

tentang perlunya dibuka thread Agama, baik itu satu thread utk agama secara umum maupun thread khusus utk tiap2 agama. 

berikut pendapat saya dan rangkuman pendapat forumer lain thd yg tidak setuju : 
*1. forumer kurang dewasa, rawan personal attack, dll*
sampai kapanpun pasti ada forumer yg kurang dewasa dan PA di beberapa thread. namun sdh ada ada aturan utk mencegah dan mekanisme utk penindakan lanjutnya.

*2. memicu agama vs agama*
thread agama bukan utk agama vs agama. namun bahasan secara umum dan tetap dlm koridor etika.
tanpa ada thread agama pun saat ini sdh ada debat agama vs agama di thread sospol dan malah bikin rusuh serta isu2 sospol lain malah sangat jarang sekali dibahas.

*3. tidak berhubungan dgn skyscraper*
banyak juga thread dan topik2 yg tidak berhubungan dgn skyscraper atau bangunan di forum ini dan sudah ada yg bikin thread Religion di OZ.

sekian.


----------



## David-80

Ok saya akhiri polemik diskusi Agama ini, saya sudah berdiskusi dengan admin, *dan thread Agama sangat tidak di anjurkan untuk di buat.* Saya sendiri sebenarnya tidak masalah kalau ada thread yang ingin membahas Agama, tapi masalahnya, banyak yang berdiskusi disini masih belum bisa memakai logika dan masih membawa Agama mereka untuk tameng diskusi. Kalau saja member2 yang saya amati sekarang, bisa melepas jubah Keagamaan mereka di forum ini, mungkin akan saya pertimbangkan, dengan mencoba untuk meminta ijin khusus pada admin. 

Jadi sekarang pertanyaan nya, *bisa kah member2 yang sangat fanatik terhadap Agama nya melepas jubah keagaaman mereka ketika berdiskusi? *Silahkan renungkan dahulu.

Thread Agama di Australia merupakan satu2nya thread yang spesifik membahas Agama di SSC, tapi bukan berarti kita harus ikut2an forum mereka bukan? Jika disana bisa berjalan diskusinya, karena memang banyak yg berpartisipasi disana bisa melepas ke fanatikan Agama mereka dan kebanyakan agnostic dan Atheist. 

Kembali ke forum kita, dengan penjelasan seperti ini, kami tidak menutup kok diskusi Agama, kami mempertimbangkan, tapi kembali ke pertanyaan kami di atas, bisakah berdiskusi tanpa memakai tameng Agama yang bersangkutan? tanpa Ayat2? tanpa Agama saya yang paling benar agama anda salah dan ngawur, tanpa Atheist itu emang harus masuk neraka!! ? Kami kok untuk sekarang meragukan ya 


Anyway, itu saja dan untuk update kasus yang photoshop sepinggan kemarin, kami masih terus investigasi, di harap sabar, pasti kami akan umumkan siapa yang bertanggung jawab.


Cheers


----------



## Madinatul Iman

Alhamdulillaah...thanks kak momod's ...
semoga lancar investigasinya :cheers:


----------



## Mehome

David-80 said:


> Ok saya akhiri polemik diskusi Agama ini, saya sudah berdiskusi dengan admin, *dan thread Agama sangat tidak di anjurkan untuk di buat.* Saya sendiri sebenarnya tidak masalah kalau ada thread yang ingin membahas Agama, tapi masalahnya, banyak yang berdiskusi disini masih belum bisa memakai logika dan masih membawa Agama mereka untuk tameng diskusi. Kalau saja member2 yang saya amati sekarang, bisa melepas jubah Keagamaan mereka di forum ini, mungkin akan saya pertimbangkan, dengan mencoba untuk meminta ijin khusus pada admin.
> 
> Jadi sekarang pertanyaan nya, *bisa kah member2 yang sangat fanatik terhadap Agama nya melepas jubah keagaaman mereka ketika berdiskusi? *Silahkan renungkan dahulu.
> 
> Thread Agama di Australia merupakan satu2nya thread yang spesifik membahas Agama di SSC, tapi bukan berarti kita harus ikut2an forum mereka bukan? Jika disana bisa berjalan diskusinya, karena memang banyak yg berpartisipasi disana bisa melepas ke fanatikan Agama mereka dan kebanyakan agnostic dan Atheist.
> 
> Kembali ke forum kita, dengan penjelasan seperti ini, kami tidak menutup kok diskusi Agama, kami mempertimbangkan, tapi kembali ke pertanyaan kami di atas, bisakah berdiskusi tanpa memakai tameng Agama yang bersangkutan? tanpa Ayat2? tanpa Agama saya yang paling benar agama anda salah dan ngawur, tanpa Atheist itu emang harus masuk neraka!! ? Kami kok untuk sekarang meragukan ya
> 
> 
> Anyway, itu saja dan untuk update kasus yang photoshop sepinggan kemarin, kami masih terus investigasi, di harap sabar, pasti kami akan umumkan siapa yang bertanggung jawab.
> 
> 
> Cheers


^^ mungkin bukan Agama nya yg dijadikan objek diskusi, om momod

tetapi lebih kepada fenomena itu sendiri

mungkin contoh kasusnya begini, ada yg nge-post soal alien, nah kita kan ga mungkin pake perspektif agama untuk menjelaskan alien itu. Nah disini bisa ada ruang utk spekulasi jd mengalir deh diskusinya, sharing info dan sejenisnya 

mungkin bisa aja judul thread nya "Phenomena Beyond Our Senses"

jd disana bisa bahas soal kematian, dukun-dukunan, alien, masa depan, ramalan etc. yah sekedar bagi pendapat aja sih dari saya :cheers:


----------



## bozenBDJ

yudhit said:


> Note: Kira2 admin Jan kalau melihat ada trit agama diforum 'pencakar langit' gimana yah..? Senyum2, kecewa, marah atau malah ketawa..?


Penasaran juga saya dengan reaksinya si dia :angel1:  .


----------



## andry.mulyono

Mod penggunaan bahasa2 keagamaan boleh atau tidak: 
Alhamdulilah, haleluyah, shadu3x, om swasti astu


----------



## Budak Melayu

andry.mulyono said:


> Mod penggunaan bahasa2 keagamaan boleh atau tidak:
> Alhamdulilah,* haleluyah, shadu3x, om swasti astu*


^^
Tolong di jawab mod, kasihan si Andry dari kemarin tanya2 terus tentang ini, jangan sampai Andry nangis guling-guling ya mod...

Cheers...!
----------------
Sorry OOT, kalau boleh tahu yang saya BOLD itu artinya apa? thanks


----------



## hadi_rahman

Tret salah kamar http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692190

Btw Thread SosPol tu cepat banget nambah pagenya, pernah dalam sehari bisa nambah 5 page :nuts:


----------



## andry.mulyono

Budak Melayu said:


> ^^
> Tolong di jawab mod, kasihan si Andry dari kemarin tanya2 terus tentang ini, jangan sampai Andry nangis guling-guling ya mod...
> 
> Cheers...!
> ----------------
> Sorry OOT, kalau boleh tahu yang saya BOLD itu artinya apa? thanks


Please be polite in comment. The way u are comment is reflected hows ur behaviour


----------



## BugsBuster

@Budak Melayu
Kalau mau tanya artinya silahkan PM sdr andry. Masak anda tanya arti istilah2 keagamaan di thread FAQ? Tahu diri lah.

Sent from my GT-S7270 using Tapatalk


----------



## yudhit

bozenBDJ said:


> Penasaran juga saya dengan reaksinya si dia :angel1:  .


^^
Sdh jelas yg disampaikan om mod, admin Jan menolak adanya trit agama. Mungkin beliau sedari awal memaknai benar nama forum ini, SKYSCRAPERCITY. Sdh jelas maknanya, isinya fokus ke pencakar langit dan 'produk turunannya'.
So, reaksi beliau pasti heran, bingung dan kecewa kalau trit agama dibuat 




andry.mulyono said:


> Mod penggunaan bahasa2 keagamaan boleh atau tidak:
> Alhamdulilah, haleluyah, shadu3x, om swasti astu


^^
IMO saya rasa boleh, tp dgn kadar yg wajar2 aja & gak berlebihan. Seperti alhamdulillah.
Saya jg pernah posting "Alhamdulillah, akhirnya mallnya jd dibangun jg yah..?"


Sedikit urun opini soal trit agama.
Kalaupun suatu hari trit agama pd akhirnya dibuat, gampang kok sebenarnya menanggapinya.
Yg *PRO *gak usah sampai saling merasa bahwa ajarannya yg paling benar. Termasuk yg merasa fanatik, jangan masuk trit itu. Tahu diri akibatnya kalau sampai itu terjadi, resikonya bakal kena BANNED kalau msh tetap ngeyel merasa agamanya yg paling benar & merendahkan agama lain.
Yg *KONTRA *malah lebih gampang lg. Ikuti cara saya: jangan nimbrung ke trit agama kalau memang kurang sreg, alias jangan ikut2an & dipaksakan memposting kalau sejak awal sdh kontra soal keberadaan trit agama, kayak saya 
Well done, case closed... :cheers:

#_tipikalcintadamai_


----------



## laba-laba

Bagi yg tidak mau adanya istilah agama di forum ini menurutku berarti sama aja menjauhkan forum ini dari agama.

Indonesia ini yah begini. unsur kosa kata agama memang biasa dipakai di kehidupan. Kenapa di Forum ini malah ada yg gak suka dipakai?


----------



## andry.mulyono

yudhit said:


> ^^
> IMO saya rasa boleh, tp dgn kadar yg wajar2 aja & gak berlebihan. Seperti alhamdulillah.
> Saya jg pernah posting "Alhamdulillah, akhirnya mallnya jd dibangun jg yah..?"
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Rancu lo. Bagaimana dengan quote yg di bawah (saya quote)
> 
> Penggunaan: insya allah, subahana allah, insya allah. Dll


----------



## andry.mulyono

laba-laba said:


> Bagi yg tidak mau adanya istilah agama di forum ini menurutku berarti sama aja menjauhkan forum ini dari agama.
> 
> Indonesia ini yah begini. unsur kosa kata agama memang biasa dipakai di kehidupan. Kenapa di Forum ini malah ada yg gak suka dipakai?


Bagaimana kalo sy memakai istilah agama saya secara massive, apakah anda merasa terganggu?
Puji Tuhan, halleluya, syalom, damai beserta mu,


----------



## iwank

andry.mulyono said:


> Bagaimana kalo sy memakai istilah agama saya secara massive, apakah anda merasa terganggu?
> Puji Tuhan, halleluya, syalom, damai beserta mu,


Saya pribadi ga pernah terganggu dengan kata2 itu . heran banget ada yg terganggu dengan kata2 puji tuhan alhamdulillah dsb ...
Dan rasanya yg terganggu cuma anda deh ...


----------



## Budak Melayu

andry.mulyono said:


> Bagaimana kalo sy memakai istilah agama saya secara massive, apakah anda merasa terganggu?
> Puji Tuhan, halleluya, syalom, damai beserta mu,





iwank said:


> Saya pribadi ga pernah terganggu dengan kata2 itu . heran banget ada yg terganggu dengan kata2 puji tuhan alhamdulillah dsb ...
> Dan rasanya yg terganggu cuma anda deh ...


^^
MasyaAllah, yang beginian saja masih di ributkan....:bash: :bash:

Mas Andry, kalau anda mau pakai bahasa agama anda ya silahkan, InsyaAllah kami gak akan pernah terganggu...!! Percaya deh...!!!


----------



## David-80

andry.mulyono said:


> Mod penggunaan bahasa2 keagamaan boleh atau tidak:
> Alhamdulilah, haleluyah, shadu3x, om swasti astu


Saya rasa kalau cuma seperti itu ga ada masalah. Asal tidak berlebihan dan sampai mengeluarkan ayat2 agama manapun itu dalam berdiskusi.


Cheers


----------



## laba-laba

andry.mulyono said:


> Bagaimana kalo sy memakai istilah agama saya secara massive, apakah anda merasa terganggu?
> Puji Tuhan, halleluya, syalom, damai beserta mu,


janganlah kita melarang orang untuk "memuji" Tuhannya ....


----------



## Marchest

Thank god he is brigged
But at least when he returns he'll have a new home 
Tapi sebenarnya kalo om momod mau hapus trit saya juga gpp kok :cheers:


----------



## invalidface

^^
ga mau bela siapa-siapa, tapi anda juga diskusi sampe bawa kebun binatang
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=110593021&postcount=5170
di reply sebelumnya juga anda melakukan personal attack (udah di edit, tapi masih terquote oleh beberapa user)
okelah ada beberapa user yang ngeyel tentang diskusi agama, tapi apa itu memperbolehkan untuk dibales PA ?
saya tunggu keadilan dari momod 
=============================================
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=110582322&postcount=1001
:? :?
jualan kah ?


----------



## David-80

Marchest is also brigged for 7 days because of personal attack to Edensor and Madinatul_Iman. 

Kalau ada yang punya barang bukti PA/trolling, silahkan PM saya atau lewat FAQ, thanks for the help. 



Cheers


----------



## D3Y

^^ mod...tahun 2014 ini cuman mau nagih janjinya saja

mana katanya mau launching momods baru kita hehehe...

:nocrook:


----------



## David-80

D3Y said:


> ^^ mod...tahun 2014 ini cuman mau nagih janjinya saja
> 
> mana katanya mau launching momods baru kita hehehe...
> 
> :nocrook:


Belum di approve bro. Mid-June pas 10 tahun forum SSCi baru ada confirmasi dan kejutan, contoh : banyak sub forum baru dan staff baru.  


Cheers


----------



## rico_hutahaean

CrazyForID said:


> Dear Mods
> 
> I opened this thread *Luar Angkasa, Ilmu Pengetahuan & Teknologi* in purpose to avoid any discussion related to beliefs.
> but still, some person is trolling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. etc
> 
> as the TS, i need your help to remove unrelated posts and warn whoever posted them
> thank you


Forumer yg satu itu di mana2 ada ya. Postingannya selalu terkesan provokatif. Se olah2 dia yg paling benar. Ga bisa membedakan mana yg serius mana yg becandaan. Ini kan forum publik, semua org bebas berpendapat. Hargailah perbedaan, krna perbedaan itu indah. Indonesia bisa merdeka dan membangun juga karena perbedaan toh.


----------



## anugrah84

dear Mod's

Ada beberapa member baru yang lupa nge-announ, lupa tata krama SSCI
TKP nya di trit Sospol, langsung main data dan komentar aja, izin pantau Mod


----------



## BugsBuster

anugrah84 said:


> dear Mod's
> 
> Ada beberapa member baru yang lupa nge-announ, lupa tata krama SSCI
> TKP nya di trit Sospol, langsung main data dan komentar aja, izin pantau Mod


Sebenarnya kalau kita mau cermat melihat dan membandingkan attitude dan gaya penulisannya, nampak kalau ID-ID baru itu memiliki kemiripan attitude dan gaya penulisan dgn salah satu ID, yang artinya kemungkinan besar adalah doppelganger atau klonengan dari salah satu member yang hobinya nongkrong di satu thread tertentu  *IfYouKnowWhatIMean 

Sent from my GT-S7270 using Tapatalk


----------



## andry.mulyono

edit


----------



## stareky

Dear Moderator, ini SARA mohon Kebijaksanaan Anda.



the_kingkong said:


> @Carioca. Paragraf berikut gw kutip dari artikel VOA Islam tsb tapi gw ganti kata " Cina " menjadi " Islam ". Anggap ini ditulis oleh VOA yg beneran. Apakah ini tdak menjadi fitnah, offensif dan discriminative statement gak?
> 
> "Kebobrokan dan kehancuran moral dan sosialpun selalu di mulai oleh orang-orang Islam. Seperti misalnya kebiasaan menyuap dan menyogok pejabat pemerintah, minum minuman keras, narkoba, sex bebas, ini bagian dari pola hidup mereka. Banyak para ‘cukong’ narkoba yang tertangkap, tak lain, orang Islam. Mereka yang ditangkap dan dipenjara masih bisa mengendalikan bisnis narkobanya di balik jeruji besi."
> 
> Pernah gak kita ngaca kalo pejabat2 pribumi mengalami degradasi moral luar biasa yaitu "membudayakan" korupsi yg memiskinkan rakyat dan melacurkan keadilan? Why we always choose to blame the other for our own failure?


----------



## rahul medan

^^
Sangat SARA dan isi thread nya sarat SARA.. Gk semua orang tidak tersinggung membaca postingan2 SARA di thread tsb. Heran deh..


----------



## andry.mulyono

Saya rasa tidak. Dibaca dulu postingan nya seperti apa. Baru berkomen. Apa maksud dia menulis tersebut. 
Jadi begini kedudukan nya. Krn trit sosial dan politik maka membahas sosial.

Saya memberikan link berita dr Voa islam. Yg memojokkan suku cina di indonesia. Nah ada user yg berkomen tidak melihat bahwa berita tersebut memojokkan suku cina. Kemudian saudara the kingkong tersebut mencoba menjelaskan dengan mengganti kata2 cina nya dengan islam. 
Dan aman2 aja trit nya. Karena kita paham semua. Tanpa ada tendensius untuk menuju sara.
Tp diskusi sosial. Apa yg dilakukan oleh media2 agama yg provokatif dan dampaknya pada kehidupan sosial di indonesia


----------



## sandy_936

stareky said:


> Dear Moderator, ini SARA mohon Kebijaksanaan Anda.


Perasaan artikel yang aslinya, ga ada yg ngelaporin di mari, begitu artikelnya di touch up buat sebuah pembanding dr sudut pandang lain, tanpa ada prasangka buruk... BLAR!


----------



## andry.mulyono

Yup dan hal tersebut kita bahas dr sosial bukan SARA topik. So mr streaky open ur mind.


----------



## urix99

andry.mulyono said:


> Saya rasa tidak. Dibaca dulu postingan nya seperti apa. Baru berkomen. Apa maksud dia menulis tersebut.
> Jadi begini kedudukan nya. Krn trit sosial dan politik maka membahas sosial.
> 
> Saya memberikan link berita dr Voa islam. Yg memojokkan suku cina di indonesia. Nah ada user yg berkomen tidak melihat bahwa berita tersebut memojokkan suku cina. Kemudian saudara the kingkong tersebut mencoba menjelaskan dengan mengganti kata2 cina nya dengan islam.
> Dan aman2 aja trit nya. Karena kita paham semua. Tanpa ada tendensius untuk menuju sara.
> Tp diskusi sosial. Apa yg dilakukan oleh media2 agama yg provokatif dan dampaknya pada kehidupan sosial di indonesia


ya urusan media agama tsb dong apa isi postingan/karya tulisnya, ngapain dibawa ke forum yg model begini untuk dibaca atau di perdebatkan atau dicari kebenaran. Dari pada debat2 kusir gak jelas.


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto

*Dear Om Momod David-80 or Blue Sky...*

Ada thread ga jelas dibuat http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692892

Makasih ya...
Cheers


----------



## andry.mulyono

urix99 said:


> ya urusan media agama tsb dong apa isi postingan/karya tulisnya, ngapain dibawa ke forum yg model begini untuk dibaca atau di perdebatkan atau dicari kebenaran. Dari pada debat2 kusir gak jelas.


BikN mencari kebenaran dan tidak jg debat kusir ga jelas. visit dulu uda.


----------



## syech udin

eVANDOpriyanto said:


> *Dear Om Momod David-80 or Blue Sky...*
> 
> Ada thread ga jelas dibuat http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692892
> 
> Makasih ya...
> Cheers


Mohon lgsung didelet aja om momod trit tsb..


----------



## andry.mulyono

syech udin said:


> Mohon lgsung didelet aja om momod trit tsb..



Ngapain di delete. Alasan didirikan trit itu supaya pembicaraan bs fokus ke non-agama kan. Apabila sains iptek digabungin agama kan g nyambung.

Dan sy lihat tidak ada keinginan bro Cfi untuk ngebully orang yg perspektif nya agama. Kan jelas topik sains, berarti nglepasin jaket perspektif agama kan.

Kok jadi main adu2an ke bung momod....


Sent from my BlackBerry 9320 using Tapatalk


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto

^^ Mohon diklik serta dibaca dulu thread apa yg dihapus... hno:
Itu thread progress Rita Supermall yg salah dibikin oleh bro *syech_udin*, krn sdh ada threadnya...

Cheers


syech udin said:


>


----------



## IlhamBXT

Urun Rembuk ya 

Setelah saya amati dan saya timbang - timbang dengan masak sebenarnya Forum SSCI ini cukup unik dan lebih berwarna ketimbang forum sebelah yang mana disini* Aturan* dan *Punishment* lebih ditegakkan secara adil / fair dan konsisten.Oleh karena itu saya pikir sungguh naif jika menyamakan forum ini dengan forum sebelah.Dan juga disini beberapa anggotanya pun ada yang sesuai dengan kaidah dari forum ini :cheers:

Untuk soal esensi Thread SSCI ini saya pikir bolehlah menaruh yang sedikit diluar konteks yakni pergedungan dan pencakar langit 
karena inti dari forum ini kan adalah membangun dan dibangun hehehe


----------



## yudhit

Venantio said:


> Bener sih... Tapi coba main ke forum selain Indonesia... Di sana juga banyak sekali trit yg gak ada hubungannya dgn kota dan pencakar langit. Bahkan bannernya pun tidak selamanya pencakar langit walaupun ada syarat harus ada bangunan bikinan manusia...
> 
> Jadi menurut saya sih, sah-sah saja ada trit di luar skyscraper... Asalkan diskusinya tetap terkontrol dan bertata krama...


^^
Saya bs ngerti kok mas. Tp ini terlepas dr diluar Indonesia jg ada trit yg topik pembahasannya jg melenceng jauh dr topik yg sdh 'ditentukan' pendiri SSC, apapun alasannya msh tetap sj jg melenceng meskipun apakah diskusinya terkontrol atau gak terkontrol. Saya yakin pendiri SSC sih kayaknya jg gak setuju pembahasannya melenceng dr yg ditentukan, terbukti admin Jan menolak dibuat trit agama bukan..?
Sebenarnya baik yg pro (setuju dibikin trit diluar topik bangunan) maupun yg kontra (menolak adanya trit diluar topik bangunan) pasti sdh paham kok arti/terjemahan dr nama forum ini, SKYSCRAPERCITY. Coba baik yg pro ataupun yg kontra, apa sih arti/terjemahan Skyscrapercity itu..? Sdh jelas dilihat dr artinya itu, yg mestinya dibahas itu jg soal apa. Diluar members SSC pun sdh paham ini forum apa kalau dilihat dr namanya.
Saya ketika pertama kali nemuin nama SSC waktu googling sdh tahu kok topik yg bakal dibahas soal apa, makanya saya join ke forum ini.
Trus, disamping itu kok perasaan saya (benar atau gak) ada members yg cm konsisten di 1 trit yg cm membahas topik diluar inti SSC ya. Dan members itu kayaknya gak pernah nimbrung di trit yg justru menjadi inti pembahasan di forum ini. Berarti members itu kurang tertarik ngomongin soal bangunan. Kesmpulan saya, sdh jelas members itu bukanlah penikmat bangunan atau sejenisnya, dan members itu bs masuk ke forum ini krn ada trit yg dia sukai & mungkin dia sendiri gak menemukan forum lain (diluar SSC) yg bs menjadi 'pelampiasan' bahasan yg dia inginkan. Khawatir jg kalau2 suatu saat trit agama dibuat, malah bisa2 yg join ke forum ini adalah orang2 kayak pemuka agama yg cm suka membahas soal agama. Dan lucunya, bisa2 mereka bikin acara gathering yg isinya cm membahas agama & malah gak membahas bangunan sm sekali. Dan di gathering itu yg ngumpulpun cm ulama, pendeta bahkan biksu. Gak bs mbayangin kalau tiba2 ada orang lewat trus tanya: "Mas2, ini lg ada acara apa", sm salah 1 members dijawab: "Kita lg gathering & topiknya tentang kerukunan umat beragama mas..". Trus orang itu tanya lg: "Nama forum/perkumpulannya apa mas..?", dan dijawab oleh salah 1 members td: "Skyscrapercity mas..."

:lol: :lol: :lol:

#maaf kalo penjelasan saya terlalu lebar


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

^^ Hahaha.. :laugh: Mas *Yudhit* bikin ngakak deh.. Tapi bener.

Jadi intinya ya saya pribadi berharap kepada Momods seperti yang pernah saya tulis sebelumnya, mohon kembalikan Forum SkyscraperCity.com ini pada kaidah & jalurnya, membahas Proyek-proyek & Pembangunan (Fisik).
National Fabric mungkin lebih diperketat lagi agar tidak makin melebar gak penting dan kacau balau.

Trim's


----------



## Venantio

yudhit said:


> ^^
> Saya bs ngerti kok mas. Tp ini terlepas dr diluar Indonesia jg ada trit yg topik pembahasannya jg melenceng jauh dr topik yg sdh 'ditentukan' pendiri SSC, apapun alasannya msh tetap sj jg melenceng meskipun apakah diskusinya terkontrol atau gak terkontrol. Saya yakin pendiri SSC sih kayaknya jg gak setuju pembahasannya melenceng dr yg ditentukan, terbukti admin Jan menolak dibuat trit agama bukan..?
> Sebenarnya baik yg pro (setuju dibikin trit diluar topik bangunan) maupun yg kontra (menolak adanya trit diluar topik bangunan) pasti sdh paham kok arti/terjemahan dr nama forum ini, SKYSCRAPERCITY. Coba baik yg pro ataupun yg kontra, apa sih arti/terjemahan Skyscrapercity itu..? Sdh jelas dilihat dr artinya itu, yg mestinya dibahas itu jg soal apa. Diluar members SSC pun sdh paham ini forum apa kalau dilihat dr namanya.
> Saya ketika pertama kali nemuin nama SSC waktu googling sdh tahu kok topik yg bakal dibahas soal apa, makanya saya join ke forum ini.
> Trus, disamping itu kok perasaan saya (benar atau gak) ada members yg cm konsisten di 1 trit yg cm membahas topik diluar inti SSC ya. Dan members itu kayaknya gak pernah nimbrung di trit yg justru menjadi inti pembahasan di forum ini. Berarti members itu kurang tertarik ngomongin soal bangunan. Kesmpulan saya, sdh jelas members itu bukanlah penikmat bangunan atau sejenisnya, dan members itu bs masuk ke forum ini krn ada trit yg dia sukai & mungkin dia sendiri gak menemukan forum lain (diluar SSC) yg bs menjadi 'pelampiasan' bahasan yg dia inginkan. Khawatir jg kalau2 suatu saat trit agama dibuat, malah bisa2 yg join ke forum ini adalah orang2 kayak pemuka agama yg cm suka membahas soal agama. Dan lucunya, bisa2 mereka bikin acara gathering yg isinya cm membahas agama & malah gak membahas bangunan sm sekali. Dan di gathering itu yg ngumpulpun cm ulama, pendeta bahkan biksu. Gak bs mbayangin kalau tiba2 ada orang lewat trus tanya: "Mas2, ini lg ada acara apa", sm salah 1 members dijawab: "Kita lg gathering & topiknya tentang kerukunan umat beragama mas..". Trus orang itu tanya lg: "Nama forum/perkumpulannya apa mas..?", dan dijawab oleh salah 1 members td: "Skyscrapercity mas..."
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> #maaf kalo penjelasan saya terlalu lebar


Saya rasa nggak apa-apa kok, juga terbukti admin atau moderator tidak menutup maupun melarang keberadaan trit-trit lain selain pembahasan tentang kota dan pencakar langit (sesuai namanya). 

Kalau memang hanya khusus pembahasan tentang kota, gedung, arsitektur dan pencakar langit, berarti pembahasan tentang perekonomian, budaya, sosial, termasuk juga tentang pertahanan/militer, harusnya dilarang juga dong... Berarti yang bisa masuk hanya para arsitek, desainer interior, pengamat perkotaan, pengusaha real estate dll.. Artinya hanya mereka yang berkepentingan dengan masalah perkotaan atau pun arsitektur....

Yahh... kalau seperti itu, saya juga nggak bisa dong masuk sebagai anggota forum ini, karena saya bukan arsitek maupun pengamat perkotaan. Saya hanya anggota masyarakat biasa kok yang nggak ngerti apa-apa... Lagian bisa-bisa forumnya jadi bosenin banget....

Menurut saya sih, biarkan forum ini berkembang sebagaimana sebuah kota juga berkembang dengan berbagai macam masalah di dalamnya. Yang penting adalah kedewasaan para anggotanya dan ketegasan para moderatornya (anggaplah sebagai para penegak hukumnya)..

Toh, trit tentang kota dan gedung-gedungnya juga jauh lebih banyak daripada yang lainnya... Sejauh ini juga kekacauan seperti apa sih yang kita temukan? Moderatornya juga sudah cukup ketat kok melaksanakan tugasnya... 

Biarkan forum ini berkembang dan menjadi alternatif lain bagi para anggotanya untuk menambah pengetahuan dalam segala bidang...


----------



## jonathanterbang

malam mod, tolong trit2 berikut bisa ditambahkan poolingnya

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1691985

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1693142

terimakasih mod


----------



## hildalexander

Venantio said:


> Saya rasa nggak apa-apa kok, juga terbukti admin atau moderator tidak menutup maupun melarang keberadaan trit-trit lain selain pembahasan tentang kota dan pencakar langit (sesuai namanya).
> 
> Kalau memang hanya khusus pembahasan tentang kota, gedung, arsitektur dan pencakar langit, berarti pembahasan tentang perekonomian, budaya, sosial, termasuk juga tentang pertahanan/militer, harusnya dilarang juga dong... Berarti yang bisa masuk hanya para arsitek, desainer interior, pengamat perkotaan, pengusaha real estate dll.. Artinya hanya mereka yang berkepentingan dengan masalah perkotaan atau pun arsitektur....
> 
> Yahh... kalau seperti itu, saya juga nggak bisa dong masuk sebagai anggota forum ini, karena saya bukan arsitek maupun pengamat perkotaan. Saya hanya anggota masyarakat biasa kok yang nggak ngerti apa-apa... Lagian bisa-bisa forumnya jadi bosenin banget....
> 
> Menurut saya sih, biarkan forum ini berkembang sebagaimana sebuah kota juga berkembang dengan berbagai macam masalah di dalamnya. Yang penting adalah kedewasaan para anggotanya dan ketegasan para moderatornya (anggaplah sebagai para penegak hukumnya)..
> 
> Toh, trit tentang kota dan gedung-gedungnya juga jauh lebih banyak daripada yang lainnya... Sejauh ini juga kekacauan seperti apa sih yang kita temukan? Moderatornya juga sudah cukup ketat kok melaksanakan tugasnya...
> 
> Biarkan forum ini berkembang dan menjadi alternatif lain bagi para anggotanya untuk menambah pengetahuan dalam segala bidang...


Ada dua opsi dalam hidup ini, menjadi statis atau dinamis.... Statis ya harus konsisten, konstan dan teguh untuk hanya membuat thread ttg arsitektur, planologi, desain, dan disiplin terkait. Kalo dinamis, itu artinya menerima perubahan sesuai dinamika zaman... 

Dengan banyak ya thread di luar ranah yang saya dan om venantio sebut, itu artinya, admin forum in telah memilih untuk menjadi dinamis.... Bahwa perubahan itu tidak selalu buruk, sebaliknya, perubahan itu representasi apakah kita mau jalan di tempat dengan hanya setia pada disiplin ilmu tertentu dalam memandang dunia hingga hanya bisa menghasilkan perspektif terbatas, atau dinamis, dengan konsekuensi perspektif kita terhadap persoalan perkotaan menjadi lebih komprehensif dengan hadirnya thread di luar yang disebut tadi....


:cheers: 


Sent from hildalexander's iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyForID

lah. Kalau khusus sekadar ranah ilmu arsitektur, itu thread aviasi mau diapain?
Yang airport mungkin masih ada korelasi, yang maskapai? Menurut saya juga tidak ada hubungannya ke "skyscrapercity"


----------



## laba-laba

Primary bahasannya adalah projects and skylinenya.

Secondary bahsannya diluar itu berupa optional sesiapa yang mau ikut membahasanya. sesiapa yg gak mau gak akan dipaksa.

Tetapi mari kita memaksimalkan dulu bahasan tentang primary bahasan di SSCi ini. Masih banyak kok yg blum kita ungkapkan.


----------



## urix99

padahal jan udah menentukan semuanya, tapi masih saja ada yg bahas panjang lebar seakan mau menentukan kebijakan sendiri thd forumnya jan, -_-


----------



## yudhit

Shaggy_Solo said:


> ^^ Hahaha.. :laugh: Mas *Yudhit* bikin ngakak deh.. Tapi bener.
> 
> Jadi intinya ya saya pribadi berharap kepada Momods seperti yang pernah saya tulis sebelumnya, mohon kembalikan Forum SkyscraperCity.com ini pada kaidah & jalurnya, membahas Proyek-proyek & Pembangunan (Fisik).
> National Fabric mungkin lebih diperketat lagi agar tidak makin melebar gak penting dan kacau balau.
> 
> Trim's


^^
Hahaha...mencoba mendinginkan suasana om, biar jangan sampe panas. Berdebat boleh, asal jangan sampe saling serang gitu om maksud saya 
Kalaupun salah satu ada yg merasa panas, pihak yg satunya harus mendinginkan. Kalau sama2 panas, gak bakal ketemu jalan keluarnya.

#_pesan babe aye_




Venantio said:


> Saya rasa nggak apa-apa kok, juga terbukti admin atau moderator tidak menutup maupun melarang keberadaan trit-trit lain selain pembahasan tentang kota dan pencakar langit (sesuai namanya).
> 
> Kalau memang hanya khusus pembahasan tentang kota, gedung, arsitektur dan pencakar langit, berarti pembahasan tentang perekonomian, budaya, sosial, termasuk juga tentang pertahanan/militer, harusnya dilarang juga dong... Berarti yang bisa masuk hanya para arsitek, desainer interior, pengamat perkotaan, pengusaha real estate dll.. Artinya hanya mereka yang berkepentingan dengan masalah perkotaan atau pun arsitektur....
> 
> Yahh... kalau seperti itu, saya juga nggak bisa dong masuk sebagai anggota forum ini, karena saya bukan arsitek maupun pengamat perkotaan. Saya hanya anggota masyarakat biasa kok yang nggak ngerti apa-apa... Lagian bisa-bisa forumnya jadi bosenin banget....
> 
> Menurut saya sih, biarkan forum ini berkembang sebagaimana sebuah kota juga berkembang dengan berbagai macam masalah di dalamnya. Yang penting adalah kedewasaan para anggotanya dan ketegasan para moderatornya (anggaplah sebagai para penegak hukumnya)..
> 
> Toh, trit tentang kota dan gedung-gedungnya juga jauh lebih banyak daripada yang lainnya... Sejauh ini juga kekacauan seperti apa sih yang kita temukan? Moderatornya juga sudah cukup ketat kok melaksanakan tugasnya...
> 
> Biarkan forum ini berkembang dan menjadi alternatif lain bagi para anggotanya untuk menambah pengetahuan dalam segala bidang...


^^
Saya jg bukan arsitek (untuk saat ini belum sih), apalagi pengamat perkotaan. Tp saya tertarik dgn perkembangan di Indonesia pd umumnya & kota saya pd khususnya. Yg jd pikiran saya (mungkin termasuk beberapa forumer lain), bukankah SSC dibuat hanya untuk menampung hal2 yg berbau PnD kan..? Untuk bahasan diluar PnD, bukankah sdh ada wadahnya sendiri2.
Dan ini jg bukan soal banyak atau sedikitnya members yg bergabung di forum ini, tp lebih ke soal konsistensi.
Analoginya seperti ini. Ada orang yg mau melahirkan tp gak nemu dokter kandungan & bidan, terpaksa dia mendatangi dokter gigi yg lokasinya berdekatan dgn rumahnya. Terjadilah percakapan berikut ini,
Pasien: "Dok, tolong saya dok. Saya mau melahirkan..."
Dokter: "Loh, kok anda mendatangi saya, saya kan dokter gigi. Ya harusnya anda ke dokter kandungan ataupun bidan"
Pasien: "Tp anda kan dokter & saya pasien. Sdh kewajiban dokter membantu saya.."
Dokter: "Meskipun sama2 dokternya, tp anda salah masuk. Saya hanya spesialis gigi & saya cm bs nyabut gigi, bukan ngeluarin bayi"
Pasien: "Titel anda kan Dr, ya berarti sama aja dong. Sama2 dokternya kan.."
Dokter: "Capyek deh. Ya udah deh... :doh: (tepok jidat) #_sambil nyiapin tang gigi buat bantu persalinan_

I think that u understand what does this mean :cheers:

#sori OOT




CrazyForID said:


> lah. Kalau khusus sekadar ranah ilmu arsitektur, itu thread aviasi mau diapain?
> Yang airport mungkin masih ada korelasi, yang maskapai? Menurut saya juga tidak ada hubungannya ke "skyscrapercity"


^^
Saya rasa trit aviasi msh ada hubungannya kok sm SSC. Aviasi tdk bs terlepas begitu sj dr trit2 pengembangan bandara. Saya menilai aviasi masuk dlm kategori development, yaitu bagian dr perkembangan sebuah kota. Semakin banyak maskapai yg masuk ke kota tersebut, semakin jelaslah masa depan kota tersebut.
Kalu trit agama (contohnya), saya rasa malah tdk ada keterkaitannya sm sekali. Mungkin kalaupun ada trit yg berhubungan dgn agama, saya rasa lebih baik dibuat sj trit yg membahas segi arsitektur masjid, katedral ataupun pura, seperti yg penah diusulkan sm siapa gitu (lupa namanya  ).




urix99 said:


> padahal jan udah menentukan semuanya, tapi masih saja ada yg bahas panjang lebar seakan mau menentukan kebijakan sendiri thd forumnya jan, -_-


^^
Itulah yg saya maksud sedari awal. Admin Jan 'melahirkan' forum ini untuk apa, siapa & yg dibahas jg mengenai apa. So, sebenarnya semuanya sdh jelas dr awal.
:cheers1:


----------



## sturmgewehr

hildalexander said:


> Ada dua opsi dalam hidup ini, menjadi statis atau dinamis.... Statis ya harus konsisten, konstan dan teguh untuk hanya membuat thread ttg arsitektur, planologi, desain, dan disiplin terkait. Kalo dinamis, itu artinya menerima perubahan sesuai dinamika zaman...
> 
> Dengan banyak ya thread di luar ranah yang saya dan om venantio sebut, itu artinya, admin forum in telah memilih untuk menjadi dinamis.... Bahwa perubahan itu tidak selalu buruk, sebaliknya, perubahan itu representasi apakah kita mau jalan di tempat dengan hanya setia pada disiplin ilmu tertentu dalam memandang dunia hingga hanya bisa menghasilkan perspektif terbatas, atau dinamis, dengan konsekuensi perspektif kita terhadap persoalan perkotaan menjadi lebih komprehensif dengan hadirnya thread di luar yang disebut tadi....
> 
> 
> :cheers:
> 
> 
> Sent from hildalexander's iPad using Tapatalk


setuju. kalau mau konsisten dgn bahasan yg terkait dgn skyscraper ya ga usa bikin thread yg jauh melenceng dari tema utama. thread2 melenceng yg sdh ada sebaiknya dihapus aja.

apalagi ada thread yg judulnya sospol tapi isinya mayoritas malah debat kusir agama. *sudah threadnya melenceng dari tema forum, isi threadnya mayoritas malah jg ga sesuai judul threadnya sendiri*.

kalau memang diperbolehkan ada thread di luar pembahasan skyscraper dan melihat kasus thread sospol, maka saya usulkan utk pembuatan thread agama daripada merusuh di thread sospol.

kalau memang diperbolehkan ada thread di luar pembahasan skyscraper namun tidak diperbolehkan ada thread agama, ya mari saling menjaga diri agar thread sospol tersebut dijaga sesuai aturan dan etika. bukan dibombardir dgn debat kusir agama yg ga jelas dan saling menonjolkan siapa paling benar.
bahasan sospol di luar agama banyak kok.


----------



## hildalexander

correct....

mengizinkan thread di luar tema utama skyscrapers seperti thread sospol, movie, indonesia banggets, dll namun menafikan usulan thread agama sama dengan pembiaran (permisif) terhadap perilaku ambivalensi... 

ironisnya, praktek ambivalensi ini tumbuh subur di forum kita tercinta ini :lol: 

padahal thread yang melenceng jauh dari tema utama skyscraper tersebut ada beberapa di antaranya yang tidak (CMIIW) prosedural, alias tidak dibahas dulu di FAQ ini.... sementara usulan thread agama justru masuk FAQ untuk didiskusikan dan melibatkan partisipasi aktif forumer....


saya membacanya, bahwa sebagian forumer belum siap menerima perbedaan, atau bahkan lebih jauh lagi kritikan terhadap agama yang masing-masing kita anut. Sebagian forumer belum siap menjadi terbuka, bahwa memang, agama adalah ranah yang "seksi" untuk didiskusikan. Padahal otokritik terhadap agama yang kita yakini sangat penting sebagai pembuktian bahwa kita beragama bukan sekadar ikut-ikutan orang tua atau terhanyut arus utama, melainkan hasil dari sebuah pencarian...


:cheers:


----------



## urix99

nih aku rekomendasikan judul yg pas kalau jan mengijinkan, SEPERTI di largest forum indonesia

"*ANDA BERTANYA, AGAMA MENJAWAB*'


----------



## IlhamBXT

Mod cuma sekedar bertanya saja 
sebenarnya kalau gaya postingan masih mengikuti gaya Postingan Forum sebelah diperbolehkan atau ndak ? Kadang sukak ketawa sendiri kalau lihat ada yang kadang kadang sukak keluar gaya postingan ala forum sebelah 
#sekedar bertanya


----------



## Blue_Sky

Kami tidak melarang gaya menulis forumer disini, mau bahasa gaul, bahasa daerah, bahasa vikinisasi dll biar hukum pergaulan SSCI yang berbicara.


----------



## rahul medan

urix99 said:


> nih aku rekomendasikan judul yg pas kalau jan mengijinkan, SEPERTI di largest forum indonesia
> 
> "*ANDA BERTANYA, AGAMA MENJAWAB*'


Kenapa harus langsung nembak ke jan sih? Kan masih ada david80 dan bluesky yg menjadi moderator di skyscrapercity indonesia?
:nuts:


----------



## Budak Melayu

urix99 said:


> nih aku rekomendasikan judul yg pas kalau jan mengijinkan, SEPERTI di largest forum indonesia
> 
> "*ANDA BERTANYA, AGAMA MENJAWAB*'


^^
Agama Menjawab itu bagaimana maksutnya? Apakah SSCI bakal ngundang Tokoh Agama yang bakal menjelaskan di tiap yang Anda tanyakan?


----------



## netsurfe

Blue_Sky said:


> Kami tidak melarang gaya menulis forumer disini, mau bahasa gaul, bahasa daerah, bahasa vikinisasi dll biar hukum pergaulan SSCI yang berbicara.


Tapi gw harap sih *tidak* termasuk gaya bahasa yang udah identik dengan forum2 tertentu.


----------



## rahul medan

mod ini ada thread ttg bencana di sub nusantara. gk cocok mod dan threadnya jg gk penting. 
Banjir di Indonesia


----------



## Venantio

yudhit said:


> ^^
> Saya jg bukan arsitek (untuk saat ini belum sih), apalagi pengamat perkotaan. Tp saya tertarik dgn perkembangan di Indonesia pd umumnya & kota saya pd khususnya. Yg jd pikiran saya (mungkin termasuk beberapa forumer lain), bukankah SSC dibuat hanya untuk menampung hal2 yg berbau PnD kan..? Untuk bahasan diluar PnD, bukankah sdh ada wadahnya sendiri2.
> Dan ini jg bukan soal banyak atau sedikitnya members yg bergabung di forum ini, tp lebih ke soal konsistensi.
> Analoginya seperti ini. Ada orang yg mau melahirkan tp gak nemu dokter kandungan & bidan, terpaksa dia mendatangi dokter gigi yg lokasinya berdekatan dgn rumahnya. Terjadilah percakapan berikut ini,
> Pasien: "Dok, tolong saya dok. Saya mau melahirkan..."
> Dokter: "Loh, kok anda mendatangi saya, saya kan dokter gigi. Ya harusnya anda ke dokter kandungan ataupun bidan"
> Pasien: "Tp anda kan dokter & saya pasien. Sdh kewajiban dokter membantu saya.."
> Dokter: "Meskipun sama2 dokternya, tp anda salah masuk. Saya hanya spesialis gigi & saya cm bs nyabut gigi, bukan ngeluarin bayi"
> Pasien: "Titel anda kan Dr, ya berarti sama aja dong. Sama2 dokternya kan.."
> Dokter: "Capyek deh. Ya udah deh... :doh: (tepok jidat) #_sambil nyiapin tang gigi buat bantu persalinan_
> 
> I think that u understand what does this mean :cheers:
> 
> #sori OOT


Lho.. Kan yang forum ini ada pendirinya dan memiliki moderator-moderator. Kalau memang pemilik dan moderatornya nggak ada masalah, kenapa juga kita kemudian menebak-nebak dengan mengatakan SSC dibuat HANYA untuk menampung hal-hal berbadu PnD?

Itu keputusan mereka, dan sebagaimana mam Hilda sudah sampaikan, mereka sudah memutuskan untuk menjadi dinamis.

Analogi Anda itu nggak cocok deh diterapkan sebagai pembanding forum ini. Forum ini bukan untuk mencari solusi atau mencari jalan keluar masalah pribadi, tetapi ajang komunikasi dan share pengalaman dalam segala hal. Pendeknya sebagai forum pembelajaran.

Bahwa memang tujuan pertamanya adalah terkait masalah perkotaan, pembangunan fisik, arsitektur dll itu benar, tetapi tidak menutup kesempatan diskusi tentang hal-hal yang lain. 

Ini salah satu yang saya suka dari forum ini. 




> ^^
> Saya rasa trit aviasi msh ada hubungannya kok sm SSC. Aviasi tdk bs terlepas begitu sj dr trit2 pengembangan bandara. Saya menilai aviasi masuk dlm kategori development, yaitu bagian dr perkembangan sebuah kota. Semakin banyak maskapai yg masuk ke kota tersebut, semakin jelaslah masa depan kota tersebut.
> Kalu trit agama (contohnya), saya rasa malah tdk ada keterkaitannya sm sekali. Mungkin kalaupun ada trit yg berhubungan dgn agama, saya rasa lebih baik dibuat sj trit yg membahas segi arsitektur masjid, katedral ataupun pura, seperti yg penah diusulkan sm siapa gitu (lupa namanya  ).


Sebenarnya yang menjadi masalah itu trit tentang agama atau diskusi yang nyerempet soal kepercayaan (termasuk agama) sih?

Kalau mengenai bangunan tempat ibadah, tritnya udah ada kok.. 



> Itulah yg saya maksud sedari awal. Admin Jan 'melahirkan' forum ini untuk apa, siapa & yg dibahas jg mengenai apa. So, sebenarnya semuanya sdh jelas dr awal.
> :cheers1:


Kalau begitu, minta saja semua yang nggak ada hubungannya dengan arsitektur, bangunan fisik, maupun perkotaan dihapus. 

Nanti saya juga akan lihat, apa kalau dengan demikian diskusi saya bisa nyambung atau malah nggak ngerti apa-apa. Kalau nggak bisa nyambung, ya mungkin jadi member yang tidak aktif aja. Atau cukup memantau dari luar...


----------



## netsurfe

Kok jadinya diskusi agama di sini ya?


----------



## Venantio

Eitt... Jangan sampai saya mesti beli popcorn lagi utk nonton trit ini lho... Hehehe


----------



## Dazon

mod tulung gantiin title threadnya, dari:

*BOGOR - Sentul l Sentul Tower l Apartment l 2 Tower | 2 x 15 Fl | Pro*
link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1603218
to,

*BOGOR - Sentul l Sentul Tower l Apartment l 2 Tower | 2 x 56.5m | 2 x 15 Fl | U/C*
thx u..


----------



## Blue_Sky

^^

Done


----------



## ananto hermawan

Minta tolong edit judul ini: 

*Your Bokeh Photos *

_jadi:_

*Your Bokeh & Makro Photos*


Maaf merepotkan mod. Terima kasih


----------



## v-sun

Mods, sekarang ga ada fasilitas post quick reply ya?


----------



## Blue_Sky

ananto hermawan said:


> Minta tolong edit judul ini:
> 
> *Your Bokeh Photos *
> 
> _jadi:_
> 
> *Your Bokeh & Makro Photos*
> 
> 
> Maaf merepotkan mod. Terima kasih


Done :cheers:



v-sun said:


> Mods, sekarang ga ada fasilitas post quick reply ya?


Di tempat saya masih ada kok kang. Forumer lain ada masalah yang sama?


----------



## v-sun

Blue_Sky said:


> Di tempat saya masih ada kok kang. Forumer lain ada masalah yang sama?


oh, buka di hp ga ada, di pc ada


----------



## AK46

v-sun said:


> oh, buka di hp ga ada, di pc ada


saya selalu buka lewat opmin ada kok bro quick replynya :cheers:


----------



## yudibali2008

Blue_Sky said:


> Done :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> Di tempat saya masih ada kok kang. Forumer lain ada masalah yang sama?



Di komputer dan Ipad saya semua tidak ada masalah utk fungsi quick reply.


----------



## v-sun

hmm, ini dari opera mobile 12(classic). posisi online.











di opera mini ternyata ada


----------



## CrazyForID

Shaggy_Solo said:


> ^^ ^^ END OF DISCUS, Moderators sudah memutuskan thread ttg Agama SANGAT Tidak Dianjurkan.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> Setuju ini. Semoga threads yang tidak ada hubungannya dengan Projects & Developments dihapus saja.
> By the way, saya juga bukan arsitek maupun insinyur. Saya cuma pramuniaga toko yang suka dengan bangunan bertingkat tinggi dari proyek konstruksi hingga selesai Om. Saya suka nyimak SSC karena menaungi hal-hal yang saya sukai itu. Cari proyek bangunan di Google? Keluarnya pasti Forum SSC Internasional ini. Jadi kenapa musti mbahas yang lain?
> 
> Trim's


Admin (jan) pasti peduli juga sama rating ini website.
Dan makin luas topik pembahasan, rating making tinggi.
Itu kenapa sampe didedikasikan subforum skybar, dll


----------



## urix99

kayaknya forumer di page thread ini ada unsur sindir menyindir. Saranku diperingati aja beberapa forumer seperti itu.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=110782458#post110782458

dan thread ini

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=110780297#post110780297


----------



## IlhamBXT

urix99 said:


> kayaknya forumer di page thread ini ada unsur sindir menyindir. Saranku diperingati aja beberapa forumer seperti itu.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=110782458#post110782458
> 
> dan thread ini
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=110780297#post110780297


Mbak itu masalahnya sudah clear ya.Tolong jangan memancing di air keruh oke.


----------



## urix99

IlhamBXT said:


> Mbak itu masalahnya sudah clear ya.Tolong jangan memancing di air keruh oke.


eh kamu sudah kukatakan jangan panggil saya mbak. Ini pelecehan namanya. Sudah jelas saya pria.

@moderator Sekalian mod ditindak member yg aku kuote ini atas perkataan tidak menyenangkan berulang kali menyebut aku 'mbak'.
Oh ya silahkan cek kembali komentar2 terakhir thread yg aku adukan tsb. Thanks.


----------



## eurico

mod mohon dipertimbangkan sepertinya tret ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1693845 duplikasi dari tret ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1681796 bahasannya mirip jadi dimerge saja... lagian untuk masalah list sendiri sudah ada tret nya sendiri http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=133983 :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## yudibali2008

urix99 said:


> eh kamu sudah kukatakan jangan panggil saya mbak. Ini pelecehan namanya. Sudah jelas saya pria.
> 
> @moderator Sekalian mod ditindak member yg aku kuote ini atas perkataan tidak menyenangkan berulang kali menyebut aku 'mbak'.
> Oh ya silahkan cek kembali komentar2 terakhir thread yg aku adukan tsb. Thanks.



Kalau memang tidak suka, lebih baik di skip aja bro urix,..toh tidak ada hal2 yg menyinggung ke anda secara langsung kan? anyway,....be it, hope next time better mind your own business,....


----------



## IlhamBXT

Owh saya khilaf karena lupa jarang ketemu anda.Saya Pikir kerja dua moderator disini lebih dari cukup.Apabila ada salah saya memohon maaf sebesar besarnya.Cas Closed  
*menghargai dan memahami kunci hubungan sukses berforum dan bersosialisasi*


----------



## urix99

yudibali2008 said:


> Kalau memang tidak suka, lebih baik di skip aja bro urix,..toh tidak ada hal2 yg menyinggung ke anda secara langsung kan? anyway,....be it, hope next time better mind your own business,....


Yang jelas semua harus menjaga kearifan berforum. Moderator jg sudah berpesan untuk menjaga itu.


----------



## Namewee

urix99 said:


> kayaknya forumer di page thread ini ada unsur sindir menyindir. Saranku diperingati aja beberapa forumer seperti itu.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=110782458#post110782458
> 
> dan thread ini
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=110780297#post110780297


Sebenarnya tidak ada yang istimewa dari laporan mbak/mas urix99 ini. Tapi setidaknya saya jadi tahu kalau ada forumer yang selama ini sok bijaksana ternyata aslinya masih kekanak-kanakan.


----------



## yudibali2008

Dear Mods,...

could you please help to move those renders below :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=110924193&postcount=330

to the 1st page of the thread?

much appreciated, Mods. Thanks


----------



## Blue_Sky

^^

Okay kay:


----------



## hesitancy

Mod please ubah title 
Hotel Pualam | 15 floor | U/C jadi : 
MAKASSAR | Hotel Pualam | Hotel | 17 Floor | U/C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1695327

Thanks mod...


----------



## rahul medan

^^
kalah saya boleh kasih masukan sih mending kata hotelnya jangan double gitu
jadinya seperti ini : 
MAKASSAR | Pualam | Hotel | 17 Floor | U/C


----------



## PoetraDaerah

^^ betul bro jadi *MAKASSAR | Pualam | Hotel | 17 Floors | U/C* saja sekalian juga mod

thread ini judulnya diganti* MAKASSAR | Whiz | Hotel | 13 floors | U/C*

terima kasih kay:


----------



## Blue_Sky

^^

Link nya tidak bisa di klik


----------



## hesitancy

rahul medan said:


> ^^
> kalah saya boleh kasih masukan sih mending kata hotelnya jangan double gitu
> jadinya seperti ini :
> MAKASSAR | Pualam | Hotel | 17 Floor | U/C


OK bang rahul thanks for masukan nya....:cheers:


----------



## PoetraDaerah

Blue_Sky said:


> ^^
> 
> Link nya tidak bisa di klik


sorry mod http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1603025


----------



## rahul medan

hesitancy said:


> OK bang rahul thanks for masukan nya....:cheers:


sama-sama bro..
oh ya floor kurang "s" nya, ttp dah diperbaiki bro poetra daerah


----------



## David-80

request done.

恭禧 發財 Gong Xi Fa cai to all forumers. Lets ride the horse together and celebrating the 10 years of SSCi 



Cheers


----------



## hesitancy

rahul medan said:


> sama-sama bro..
> oh ya floor kurang "s" nya, ttp dah diperbaiki bro poetra daerah


OK mantafff :cheers:


----------



## Ocean One

Itu Malaysia and Prancis kok dah misah ya dan dapat Sub forum sendiri, padahal belum nyampe 500.000 postingan. Dulu Indonesia harus nyampe segitu dulu baru bisa dapat Sub Forum sendiri karena dah syarat mutlak katanya, gak konsisten neh om Jan.. :bash: :nuts: :nuts:


----------



## Namewee

^^ Lucu juga nih forum Asia. Hampir semua yang punya subforum sendiri adalah negara-negara asia tenggara. Padahal kalau dibandingkan dengan kawasan lainnya, yang punya subforum sendiri mayoritas adalah negara-negara termaju di kawasan tersebut


----------



## eurico

^^ iya kaget juga malaysia udah punya sub forum sendiri, proyek2 di sana baik gedung2nya maupun infratsrukturnya bagus2 sih, mungkin juga keaktifan forumer nya juga yang jadi pertimbangan untuk dibentuknya sub forum tersendiri


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

Dear Momods,

Sesuai kesepakatan kami dengan TS'nya, mohon edit ubah judul Thread Ini

Menjadi :

*[SOLO] PARAGON | Hotel & Residence | 25 Floors + 2 Basements | Lifestyle Mall | 4 Floors*


----------



## adpro.indonesia

Pak momod,

Mohon di revisi thread ini

menjadi :

*[SOLO] Quest Hotel, Condotel & Convention Center | 23 floors + 2 basements | U/C*

makasih ..


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

adpro.indonesia said:


> Pak momod,
> 
> Mohon di revisi thread ini
> 
> menjadi :
> 
> *[SOLO] Quest Hotel, Condotel & Convention Center | 23 floors + 2 basements | U/C*
> 
> makasih ..


Maaf Mas adpro.Ind, ralat dikit:

*[SOLO] Quest Hotel, Condotel & Convention Center | 23 Floors + 2 Basements | U/C*

:cheers1:


----------



## sturmgewehr

akhirnya bahasan oot, saling merasa benar sendiri dan ga penting di thread sospol diakhiri dgn dilocknya thread tsb. 
mod apa boleh bikin thread Politik Indonesia (saja) tanpa "sosial"?


----------



## David-80

^^ Lebih baik nanti dulu ya, untuk diskusi politik sementara gunakan thread whos the next presiden dan thread pemilu 2014. 

Mohon pengertian nya ya 


Cheers


----------



## Wicak_15

^^Om mod, mohon direvisi judul title di bawah ini 

1. Dari  *JAKARTA | GCNM Tower | Apartment | 1 x 55 Fl, 1 x 51 Fl | U/C* 

menjadi 

*JAKARTA | Domaine Residences | Apartment | 1 x 60 Fl, 1 x 57 Fl | U/C* 
(sumbernya: http://www.domaine.co.id/) 


2. Dari *PIK Mall @ Pantai Indah kapuk* 

menjadi 

*JAKARTA | Pantai Indah Kapuk | Golf Island* 

Supaya bisa meluas sampai membahas PIK sama Golf Island-nya. Dan Golf Island merupakan bagian dari PIK. 

Thank you:cheers:


----------



## LVZ's

kalo saya cewek apa cowok? guess what i am


----------



## David-80

Guys stop it, thread sudah di lock, tolong cukup curhat nya di forum FAQ ini. 


Cheers


----------



## Venantio

David-80 said:


> Guys stop it, thread sudah di lock, tolong cukup curhat nya di forum FAQ ini.
> 
> 
> Cheers


Ntar kalo saya dah beli popcorn lagi, tulung thread nya dibuka lagi ya mod ya.. hahaha :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Budak Melayu

David-80 said:


> Guys stop it, thread sudah di lock, tolong cukup curhat nya di forum FAQ ini.
> 
> 
> Cheers


^^
Thanks mod 

Oya, mod...kira-kira kalau quote yang begini nih boleh gak mod:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1629233&page=46

Dari judulnya saja mengerikan: *Kekerasan Syariat Islam Harus Dihentikan*, seolah-olah Syariat Islam itu Momok yang Menakutkan?

oya mod, saya mau cerita, menurut saya quote yang menyangkut permasalahan agama sebaiknya di tiadakan, dan bagi mereka pelaku di beri peringatan, karena 1 quote saja tentang agama, maka pembahasannya akan melebar dan kemana-mana? saya tidak ingin seperti trit SosPol lagi? mohon pencerahannya mod!


Salam


----------



## ifanez

^^ orang yang sama tuh bro BM, awal dari thread Sos Pol bahas agama (awalnya bahas "ahmadiyah) itu dari postingan dia yang ini #5586 , setelah melempar postingan tapi dianya diem aja, gak ikutan diskusi :lol: 

bro BM , berarti ini bukan pertama kalinya dia melempar postingan tentang agama icard:

kalau gak mau bahas/debat agama, tolong dong om Moderator di-tindak "dari akarnya".


----------



## Budak Melayu

ifanez said:


> ^^ orang yang sama tuh bro BM, awal dari thread Sos Pol bahas agama (awalnya bahas "ahmadiyah) itu dari postingan dia yang ini #5586 , setelah melempar postingan tapi dianya diem aja, gak ikutan diskusi :lol:
> 
> bro BM , berarti ini bukan pertama kalinya dia melempar postingan tentang agama icard:
> 
> kalau gak mau bahas/debat agama, tolong dong om Moderator di-tindak "dari akarnya".


^^
Betul, siapa yang memulai dia yang mesti di Tindak, jangan sudah melempar Bom lalu sembunyi di kolong jembatan.

Jadi jangan heran pembahasan OOT kemana-mana, abis klo tulang di serakin begitu saja, pasti anjing-anjing mengonggong semua....! yang nyerakin tulang malah nonton...!!! :bash: :bash:

_Ada rumah tidak berpintu, Ada pintu tidak bertingkap; Rimau garang memang begitu, Mengaum saja tidak menangkap. _


----------



## DanangSuthoWijoyo

^^ jadi ingat Novel Tirai (Curtain) karya Agatha Chrsitie tentang kasus terakhir Hercule Poirot...hehehhe


----------



## yudibali2008

Dear Mods,...

ada yg nyampah :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=111164230#post111164230

dan hampir di semua Sub-Forum Metropolitan.

Ditindak ya mods...

Thanks


*Update :

Sekarang, hampir di tiap Sub Forum


----------



## v-sun

ini juga sampah mod

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1696981


----------



## paradyto

^^
Dear *david* & *david*,

Thread sampah juga neh: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1696989
Mohon bantuannya,

Terima kasih banyak,
Cheers


----------



## gaols

Dear Mods,...

Tolong di hapus Thread yg ini: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1696982

Thanks


----------



## gaols

yang ini juga sampah mod : 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1696979

Thx


----------



## yudhit

Om mod, ada judi bola...

Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1696978

Thank u..


----------



## yudhit

Ini ada lagi yg sejenis om mod ckckck... hno:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1696980

Thank u...


----------



## gaols

dear Mods....

Koq banyak sampah2 di SSCI ini..?
hampir semua forum dmasuki : WWW.SATUBET.COM 


Thx


----------



## yudhit

gaols said:


> dear Mods....
> 
> Koq banyak sampah2 di SSCI ini..?
> hampir semua forum dmasuki : WWW.SATUBET.COM
> 
> 
> Thx


^^
Iya tuh, kok kayak wabah yah..? :bash:

Hayoo... siapa yg bs ngehack website itu, dihack aja deh drpd bikin wabah disini.


----------



## Wicak_15

^^Bikin wabah Judi Bola lebih tepatnya bro. Jangan2 ini ulahnya Rh*ma Ir*ma lagi gara-gara nyanyi "*JUDI!!*"icard:


----------



## David-80

Lombok is finally banned permanently. 


Cheers


----------



## Budak Melayu

David-80 said:


> Lombok is finally banned permanently.
> 
> 
> Cheers


^^
Thanks Mod...!

Semoga tidak ada lagi teman-teman yang tega menyeret2 berita menyangkut agama di forum ini lagi, apapun itu bentuknya.

Salam


----------



## Venantio

Mod, nanya: apakah memang ada aturan bahwa si pembawa berita diwajibkan ikut diskusi?

Kalau menurut saya sih, sebenarnya nggak ada masalah dengan kasusnya forumer yang barusan kena banned itu. Semestinya itu diri kitalah yang bisa menjaga diri dan berdiskusi dengan kepala dingin... Saya pikir yang bermasalah sebenarnya kita sendiri.

Apa yang dibawa forumer tersebut sepanjang yang saya perhatikan adalah masalah-masalah terkini yang memang mengganjal dalam sosial kemasyarakatan. Ketidakmampuan kita untuk berdiskusi dan bertukar pikiran dengan kepala dingin ini berpotensi membuat sebuah masalah sosial kemasyarakatan tidak selesai dengan tuntas. Jadinya malah berantem.

Mau tidak mau, suka tidak suka harus kita akui bahwa masalah-masalah kemasyarakatan itu banyak yang bersumber dari sentimen keagamaan. Begitu sentimen berkeyakinan itu dibawa masuk, ya jadinya emosional.

Jadi agak aneh ketika kita tidak mampu mengontrol diri kita sendiri dan selalu terseret emosi dengan membawa sentimen keagamaan itu, ternyata forumer yang lain yang dimaki-maki... 

Jaman dulu, praktik divide et impera tidak akan bisa jalan kalau kita tidak mudah terpengaruh. Tapi menjadi efektif ketika ternyata kta begitu mudah terpengaruh dalam sentimen kelompok tanpa memberi ruang positif bagi kelompok lain...

Just my two dollars...

Anyway, good job bagi mod kita yang cukup tegas memoderasi forum ini...


----------



## David-80

^^ Tidak ada aturan, kalau memang tidak suka artikel atau pendapat itu, bisa langsung di ignore, tidak usah di tanggapi.

kenapa lombok kena banned, karena memang yang bersangkutan dengan sengaja memancing dengan posting2 artikel yang tidak seharusnya di post lagi di thread itu dan doi sudah melanggar ini lebih dari 5x, sehingga kesabaran kami sudah habis, karena peringatan juga tidak di gubris. So enough is enough. 

Sebenernya diskusi di SSC ini simple kok, *jangan terlalu sensitif *dan *gunakan logika atau akal sehat*, 

kalau tidak suka suatu opini atau artikel, cukup *nyalakan /ignore option* di user CP kepada user yang bersangkutan. 


Cheers


----------



## ericcando

LVZ's said:


> kalo saya cewek apa cowok? guess what i am


^^ nebak dapat apa?? Gorengan ya gocap!! I bet you're a girl ..


----------



## VRS

jangan dijawab. kalau orang waras tak akan tanya saya cowok or cewek....
alien perhaps...


----------



## Dazon

om bos, request pindahin thread ini:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=863580&page=2

ke sub sub forumnya bodetabek dong... thx u


----------



## rahul medan

Mod tolong edit judul thread berikut ini:



> MEDAN l Podomoro City Deli l Superblock l Hotel l Office Building l Condominium l Apartment l Supermall l 10 Tower l 1X50 Fl, 2X40 Fl & 7X30 Fl l Preparing
> 
> Menjadi
> 
> *
> MEDAN l Podomoro City Deli l Superblock l 10 Tower l 1X50 Fl, 2X40 Fl & 7X30 Fl l U/C*





> MEDAN l Gedung DPRD Medan l Office l U/C
> 
> Menjadi
> 
> *MEDAN l Gedung DPRD Medan l Office l Completed*


Thx


----------



## hildalexander

rahul medan said:


> Mod tolong edit judul thread berikut ini:
> 
> Thx


kondominium dan apartemen dalam proyek Podomoro City itu setipe, gak ada beda. kondominium ya apartemen. kecuali, kondominium hotel, itu beda lagi... lagi puka di podomoro city medan, gak ada jenis serviced apartemen, semuanya strata title.... jd kalo mau konsisten pake bahasa indonesia, yg diambil ya apartemen bukan kondominium.... 

kalo pake bahasa inggris, ambil kondominium.... karena dalam terminologi bahasa inggris, apartement itu adalah apartemen sewa servis dan non servis, bukan apartemen strata.... 

:cheers:


----------



## rahul medan

hildalexander said:


> kondominium dan apartemen dalam proyek Podomoro City itu setipe, gak ada beda. kondominium ya apartemen. kecuali, kondominium hotel, itu beda lagi... lagi puka di podomoro city medan, gak ada jenis serviced apartemen, semuanya strata title.... jd kalo mau konsisten pake bahasa indonesia, yg diambil ya apartemen bukan kondominium....
> 
> kalo pake bahasa inggris, ambil kondominium.... karena dalam terminologi bahasa inggris, apartement itu adalah apartemen sewa servis dan non servis, bukan apartemen strata....
> 
> :cheers:


Ttp dari Release resmi APLN menuliskan Condominium dan Apartment Mi. Kita judulnya sesuai dengan apa yg di publish pihak APLN nya. Seperti yg dipublish pada iklan dan banner Poci Medan berikut ini memisahkan antara condo dan apart.
Btw tq masukannya mi 


IMG_6813 by rahul549, on Flickr


site by rahul549, on Flickr

Towernya juga beda. Condominium 4 tower stand alone









sementara apartmentnya berdiri di atas mall


----------



## hildalexander

rahul medan said:


> Ttp dari Release resmi APLN menuliskan Condominium dan Apartment Mi. Kita judulnya sesuai dengan apa yg di publish pihak APLN nya. Seperti yg dipublish pada iklan dan banner Poci Medan berikut ini memisahkan antara condo dan apart.
> Btw tq masukannya mi
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12342619854/
> IMG_6813 by rahul549, on Flickr
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12322496923/
> site by rahul549, on Flickr
> 
> Towernya juga beda. Condominium 4 tower stand alone
> 
> sementara apartmentnya berdiri di atas mall


bedanya apartemen dan kondominium di situ apa? kalo apartemennya sewa baik servis maupun non servis, boleh judulnya jadi seperti yg rahul tuliskan, tapi kalo apartemen yang berdiri di atas mal sifatnya strata, berarti sama aja dengan 4kondo terpisah.... adanya forum ssci ini kan sebagai pembelajaran, yg keliru diluruskan.... sy gak maksud ngasih masukan, tapi dalam kaidah atau aturan properti yg benar ya seperti itu... kalo rilis dan publikasi APLN kan sifatnya gimmick semata... 

kondo itu kalo dlm terminologi properti mancanegara adalah apartemen yg dijual, sementara apartemen adalah apartemen sewa. di Indonesia, kita tidak membedakan keduanya, sama saja, tnggal diembel-embeli apartemen sewa dan jual atau strata.... 

dlm literatur dan studi yg dikeluarkan beberapa konsultan properti, mereka mengacu pada common sense di luar negeri, kondo dibuat terpisat dengan apartemen, karena obyeknya berbeda.... 


:cheers:


----------



## Dazon

tapi panjang banget bro rahul title threadnya.. kenapa gak cukup dengan kata Mix Used / Superblock saja? 

*MEDAN l Podomoro City Deli l Superblock l 10 Tower l 1X50 Fl, 2X40 Fl & 7X30 Fl l U/C*


----------



## rahul medan

hildalexander said:


> bedanya apartemen dan kondominium di situ apa? kalo apartemennya sewa baik servis maupun non servis, boleh judulnya jadi seperti yg rahul tuliskan, tapi kalo apartemen yang berdiri di atas mal sifatnya strata, berarti sama aja dengan 4kondo terpisah.... adanya forum ssci ini kan sebagai pembelajaran, yg keliru diluruskan.... sy gak maksud ngasih masukan, tapi dalam kaidah atau aturan properti yg benar ya seperti itu... kalo rilis dan publikasi APLN kan sifatnya gimmick semata...
> 
> kondo itu kalo dlm terminologi properti mancanegara adalah apartemen yg dijual, sementara apartemen adalah apartemen sewa. di Indonesia, kita tidak membedakan keduanya, sama saja, tnggal diembel-embeli apartemen sewa dan jual atau strata....
> 
> dlm literatur dan studi yg dikeluarkan beberapa konsultan properti, mereka mengacu pada common sense di luar negeri, kondo dibuat terpisat dengan apartemen, karena obyeknya berbeda....
> 
> 
> :cheers:





Dazon said:


> tapi panjang banget bro rahul title threadnya.. kenapa gak cukup dengan kata Mix Used / Superblock saja?
> 
> *MEDAN l Podomoro City Deli l Superblock l 10 Tower l 1X50 Fl, 2X40 Fl & 7X30 Fl l U/C*



Thx atas pencerahannya. Judulnya sudah saya revisi


----------



## Dazon

ane cuma nanya loh bro hehe...


----------



## jonathanterbang

mod, mau taya, kenapa account ini di-banned ??
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1085025


----------



## David-80

jonathanterbang said:


> mod, mau taya, kenapa account ini di-banned ??
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1085025


clones/trolling 



> Imam Munafik seems to have multiple personalities using *deki purnomo *and *Nanda Setia* and *Andry Toga* and *Imam Munafik *



Cheers


----------



## Wicak_15

^^Om mod, mohon rapihin judul thread ini 

dari 

*PCPD Tower *scbd area.* 

menjadi 

*JAKARTA | PCPD Tower | Office | 40 Fl | U/C* 


Thank u:cheers:


----------



## masaguseka28

dear Mod David and Blue,
entah berapa kali orang lemot ini harus kalian banned dan peringatkan, he always did the same mistakes over and over again..

tolong direview lagi thread ini, karena TS hanya membuat then gone, trus kalo diajak komunikasi nggak pernah nyambung..

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1697450


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto

Dear Om Momod *David-80* or *Blue Sky*

Saya mau tanya, sepertinya forum ini sedikit mengalami masalah ya? CMIIW
Karena saya sedikit mengalami masalah pas sdg berforum...
Pas saya baca salah satu thread, pas saya refresh subforumnya, katanya thread yg baru dibaca justru masih _unread_... :nuts:
Terus jg, skrng kok jadi ga update ya forumnya, pdhal saat gw posting ini sdh hampir jam 5, tapi di Indonesia Skyscrapers Forumnya, postingan terbarunya masih jam 2.49 WIB... 
Bisa dijawab di bawah ini apabila mengalami hal serupa... 
Saya gak tau, apakah ini juga berlaku dengan forumer lainnya... 

Mohon penjelasannya ya om momod...
Terima kasih atas perhatiannya...

Cheers


----------



## Losbp

^^ Saya kira saya aja yang kena masalah ini, saya juga bingung kenapa coba cek User CP gaada updates sekalipun tapi kok pas buka threadnya ada replies baru, terus notification yang belum di read pas udah di read notifnya masih ada disitu... di application iPhone juga ada masalah serupa..

Hmm, mod mungkin ini ada penjelasan, thanks :cheers:


----------



## rahul medan

saya juga mengalami hal yg sama. Baru aj posting di Medan P&D, postingannya masuk ttp saat back ke menu utama or main menu medan postingan tsb tidak masuk last update. Btw saya juga gagal meng-Quote postingan evando di atas..


----------



## virgo1969

TEST


----------



## David-80

Yes we are having some problem guys. stay tune.


Cheers


----------



## Dazon

David-80 said:


> Guys calm down, Dazon hanya bertanya, keputusan ada di kami.
> 
> Thread KNO, masih kami sticky karena masih ada beberapa struktur yang kami rasa belum selesai walaupun Airport sudah beroperasi, kami masih menunggu sampai Airport tersebut resmi di buka. Ketika nanti sudah di resmikan dan beberapa struktur itu benar2 selesai, tentu akan kami pindah ke Airports and Airlines
> 
> Tapi...jika beberapa bulan lagi struktur tersebut selesai dan masih belum juga diresmikan, tentu akan kami pertimbangkan untuk di pindah ke Airport and Airlines sub forum karena kami menganggap sudah 100% selesai.
> 
> Jadi sekian penjelasan dari kami, mari kembali ke topik dan tidak menjadikan thread ini sebagai ajang ngotot2an. Kita semua keluarga disini, tidak ada yang membedakan suku dan ras.
> 
> 
> saya deleted 24 postingan disini yang kami anggap OOT.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


okay! :banana:


----------



## jonathanterbang

urix99 said:


> dear moderator, menurutku penulisan kata yg benar itu 'Sumatera', bukan 'Sumatra'. Ini bisa dilihat di papan2 nama kantor2 pemerintahan provinsi2 di sumatera, jd dua sub forum sumatera bisa ditambahkan 'E' nya.
> Ini contohnya


yang dipake di subforum itu bahasa inggris, pulau sumatera itu bahasa inggrisnya sumatra


----------



## urix99

lantas penamaan pulau2 lain bagaimana? Kalimantan, sulawesi? Tidak konsisten menurutku. 

To mod: sesuaikan dong dengan ejaan/yg sebenarnya digunakan. digunakan


----------



## jonathanterbang

urix99 said:


> lantas penamaan pulau2 lain bagaimana? Kalimantan, sulawesi? Tidak konsisten menurutku.
> 
> To mod: sesuaikan dong dengan ejaan/yg sebenarnya digunakan. digunakan


untuk borneo (kalimantan) bagian indonesia disebut kalimantan, untuk sulawesi, inggrisnya tetap sulawesi, kadang juga disebut celebes


----------



## IlhamBXT

Padanannya

Bahasa Indonesia 
Sumatera 
Bahasa Inggris 
Sumatera 
Bahasa Indonesia 
Jawa 
Bahasa Inggris 
Java 
Bahasa Indonesia
Kalimantan 
Bahasa Inggris 
Borneo (Keseluruhan) 
Kalimantan (wil.Republik Indonesia)
Bahasa Indonesia 
Maluku 
Bahasa Inggris 
Molucca 
Bahasa Indonesia 
Papua / Irian Jaya 
Bahasa Inggris 
Papua 
dan setahu saya kenapa diberi nama Bahasa Inggris dikarenakan pada awal mula berdirinya SSCI ini masih dominan menggunakan Bahasa inggris serta anggota dari Indonesia masih sangat sedikit.Sehingga saat itu masih banyak menggunakan Bahasa Inggris dalam komunikasi di Thread ^^

sebaiknya mengenai keputusan apapun itu boleh diusulkan kepada Moderator (David-80 & Bluesky) tapi mengenai keputusan dan hasilnya biarlah beliau yang lebih bijak dalam memutuskan.


----------



## David-80

urix99 said:


> lantas penamaan pulau2 lain bagaimana? Kalimantan, sulawesi? Tidak konsisten menurutku.
> 
> To mod: sesuaikan dong dengan ejaan/yg sebenarnya digunakan. digunakan


Silahkan Google Kalimantan, Sulawesi, Sumatra. 


Cheers


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto

*Dear Om Momod...*

Thread *[CENTRAL KALIMANTAN] Projects & Development News* menurutku sudah layak utk disticky...
Terbukti saat gw terus memantau thread ini setiap hari, terbilang sangat aktif, dan jmlh forumer yg berkontribusi jg lumayan banyak... 
Om Momod bisa lihat sendiri di TKP...

Mohon utk dipertimbangkan om, tapi keputusan tetap di tangan om momod...

Terima kasih...
Cheers


----------



## urix99

David-80 said:


> Silahkan Google Kalimantan, Sulawesi, Sumatra.
> 
> 
> Cheers




mod permintaanku untuk tambahkan e *sumatra*, masa aku jg yg disuruh cari, tolong dong moderator yg jelaskan?


----------



## ahonksirad

^^ pada Indonesian English, hanya Suma*ter*a dan Ja*w*a yang berbeda tulisannya: Suma*tr*a dan Ja*v*a (kalau diperhatikan pada siaran bahasa Inggris TVRI maupun Metro TV). Sedangkan pulau lain tetap, hanya mata angin yang dibahasainggriskan >> Nusa Tenggara *Barat* - *West* Nusa Tenggara.

Khusus Kalimantan, Indonesian English tetap menyebutnya *Kalimantan*, baik itu pulau sisi Indonesia maupun Malaysia-Brunei. Tapi Malaysian English, Bruneian English dan another English membedakannya: *Kalimantan* untuk Indonesian side, *Borneo* untuk nama pulau secara general, dan secara politik Malaysian Borneo (Sabah-Serawak) dan Brunei.

#OOT
*cmiiw
:cheers:


----------



## ardat

eVANDOpriyanto said:


> *Dear Om Momod...*
> 
> Thread *[CENTRAL KALIMANTAN] Projects & Development News* menurutku sudah layak utk disticky...
> Terbukti saat gw terus memantau thread ini setiap hari, terbilang sangat aktif, dan jmlh forumer yg berkontribusi jg lumayan banyak...
> Om Momod bisa lihat sendiri di TKP...
> 
> Mohon utk dipertimbangkan om, tapi keputusan tetap di tangan om momod...
> 
> Terima kasih...
> Cheers


thanks dekbro.....udah langsung direspon sama momod dan sudah di sticky :banana:


----------



## Beddu

Promote Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1564158&highlight=palopo


----------



## Budak Melayu

Kopassus said:


> I don't understand why magazines as this are allowed in Indonesia. The only result of these 'literature' are more friction, hate, intolerance and conflicts and the destruction of the image of islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are such things also allowed during Orba?


^^
Jika di teruskan, maka akan memunculkan debat agama di SINI

Sebelum dilanjutkan lebih baik saya quote disini...thanks


----------



## Namewee

^^ Heran dg Budak Melayu. Sepertinya tidak ada yang mengarahkan kedebat agama. Malah anda yang kelihatan terlalu sensitif!


----------



## Budak Melayu

Namewee said:


> ^^ Heran dg Budak Melayu. Sepertinya tidak ada yang mengarahkan kedebat agama. Malah anda yang kelihatan terlalu sensitif!


^^
Ya udah, silahkan di lanjut....


----------



## invalidface

mod, ada lintah judi
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=1699249


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto

*Dear Om Momod*

Mohon diubah judul thread ini

dari
BANDAR LAMPUNG | Boemi Kedaton Mall & Hotel | 10 floors + 1 basement

menjadi

*BANDAR LAMPUNG | Boemi Kedaton Mall + Park Inn by Radisson® Hotel | 10 floors + 1 basement*

*Terima kasih Om Momod*
Cheers


----------



## yudibali2008

Dear Mods,...

mulai lagi nih spamming...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=111479630#post111479630


----------



## Budak Melayu

yudibali2008 said:


> Dear Mods,...
> 
> mulai lagi nih spamming...
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=111479630#post111479630


^^
Langsung di Ban saja orangnya mod, hampir di semua trit megapolitan masuk tuh...hno:


----------



## yudhit

yudibali2008 said:


> Dear Mods,...
> 
> mulai lagi nih spamming...
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=111479630#post111479630


^^
Itu lagi itu lagi ya mas...? hno:




Budak Melayu said:


> ^^
> Langsung di Ban saja orangnya mod, hampir di semua trit megapolitan masuk tuh...hno:


^^
Jgn cm orangnya yg di-BAN, sekalian aja kl ada yg bs ngehack websitenya ntu tuh, hack aja sekalian. Kl websitenya sdh gak bs dibuka, dia mau promo gimana coba kl webnya aja gak bs dibuka...


----------



## Budak Melayu

yudhit said:


> ^^
> Itu lagi itu lagi ya mas...? hno:
> 
> ^^
> Jgn cm orangnya yg di-BAN, sekalian aja kl ada yg bs ngehack websitenya ntu tuh, hack aja sekalian. Kl websitenya sdh gak bs dibuka, dia mau promo gimana coba kl webnya aja gak bs dibuka...


^^
Hahahah...Musti nyari tenaga Ahli Ngeheck nih mas Yudhit...! 

Ayuhh...kwn2 SSC yang bisa, monggo....!


----------



## yudhit

Om momod, betul gak penempatan thread  ini..? Selain itu jg sdh ada threadnya sendiri disini. *The Associate Tower* itu kan sm dgn *Intermark *BSD.
Mungkin krn ybs newbie, jd belum tau cara menempatkan thread yg 'benar'. Atau saya yg keliru yah..?


----------



## rahul medan

SSCI sekarang berasa jauh lebih sepi ya..


----------



## David-80

rahul medan said:


> SSCI sekarang berasa jauh lebih sepi ya..


1,020 post per day 12.,500 user per day sepi ya :nuts:

Keliatan sepi kalau kita setiap menit main terus, coba surfing ssc masuk jam siang dan malam saja, baru keliatan kalau banyak postingan per hari. 

dulu awal 2004 - 2007 postingan sehari bisa 500 aja udah bagus lol


Cheers


----------



## IlhamBXT

Bagi saya pribadi lebih baik sedikit tapi sangat bernilai dan bermanfaat daripada banyak tapui kehilangan makna dan arti dari semua itu  (postingan)


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto

Statistik di atas itu hanya utk SSCI (Indonesia) kan om momod???
Kalo yg mosting & jmlh postingnya sdh sampai segitu tuk ukuran Indonesia saja sdh sgt luar biasa... :applause:
kay:


----------



## vankovic

^^ btw baru sadar tu siggi mas ilham kok lebih dari 6 baris ya?? :cheers:


----------



## yudhit

vankovic said:


> ^^ btw baru sadar tu siggi mas ilham kok lebih dari 6 baris ya?? :cheers:


^^
Sebenarnya gak masalah jg kok kl ukurannya segitu 

Menurut saya sih, sepertinya aturan mengenai signature itu kalo bs sedikit dimodifikasi. Patokannya kl bisa jangan jumlah perbarisnya (aturan maksimal 6 line), tp kalo bs lebih kpd 'ketebalan'nya.
Contohnya: Ada forumer A yg signaturenya 8 line tp ukuran (size) hurufnya mini, trus ada forumer B yg punya signature 2 line tp ukuran hurufnya segaban (paling besar). Nah, kalo keduanya diukur 'ketebalan'nya (katakanlah pake penggaris), bukan gak menutup kemungkinan kl forumer B lah yg justru 'menuh2in' page loh. Kalo saya sih dlm melihat signature forumer lain menurut saya, saya melihatnya dr 'ketebalan' signaturenya, bukan jumlah linenya 
Itu hanya pendapat saya lho hehehe... :cheers:


----------



## laba-laba

take it or leave it


----------



## rahul medan

David-80 said:


> 1,020 post per day 12.,500 user per day sepi ya :nuts:
> 
> Keliatan sepi kalau kita setiap menit main terus, coba surfing ssc masuk jam siang dan malam saja, baru keliatan kalau banyak postingan per hari.
> 
> dulu awal 2004 - 2007 postingan sehari bisa 500 aja udah bagus lol
> 
> 
> Cheers


 Kalau saya sih buka SSC di malam hari, siang hari paling cuma intip-intip pake handset karena kesibukan. Mungkin bahasanya kerasa lebih sepi dari sebelum2nya dan terjadi pada thread2 ttt yg dulu rame atau forumer dari kota2 ttt yg dulu rame. oh ya mod apa ssc ada maintenance lagi karena saya tidak bisa mengklik icon dan fasilitas lainnya


----------



## Venantio

rahul medan said:


> Kalau saya sih buka SSC di malam hari, siang hari paling cuma intip-intip pake handset karena kesibukan. Mungkin bahasanya kerasa lebih sepi dari sebelum2nya dan terjadi pada thread2 ttt yg dulu rame atau forumer dari kota2 ttt yg dulu rame. oh ya mod apa ssc ada maintenance lagi karena saya tidak bisa mengklik icon dan fasilitas lainnya


Mungkin sekarang ini postingannya menyebar, kalau beberapa waktu lalu ketika ada trit-trit tertentu, kita sudah bisa langsung tahu trit mana saja yang laku keras....


----------



## jonathanterbang

master user ini bisa dicek --> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1128189

postinganya koq nyeleneh-nyeleneh

makasih master


----------



## David-80

^^ Yes sir, banned, clone/spam :yes: ( btw jonathan sering nonton the next mentalist juga ya kok pake master lol ) 


rahul, tadi ada sedikit gangguan tapi sudah beres kok, tapi bener bro rahul, beberapa forum greater mengalami penurunan. terutama metro Bandung dan Batam. Mungkin karena forumer Bandung dan Batam kebanyakan sudah pindah ke luar kota atau ada kesibukan tersendiri.


Cheers


----------



## jonathanterbang

David-80 said:


> ^^ Yes sir, banned, clone/spam :yes: ( btw jonathan sering nonton the next mentalist juga ya kok pake master lol )
> 
> 
> rahul, tadi ada sedikit gangguan tapi sudah beres kok, tapi bener bro rahul, beberapa forum greater mengalami penurunan. terutama metro Bandung dan Batam. Mungkin karena forumer Bandung dan Batam kebanyakan sudah pindah ke luar kota atau ada kesibukan tersendiri.
> 
> 
> Cheers


:doh: :bash: maaf mod, kebawa dari grup mainan di fb :bash: :bash:


----------



## laba-laba

David-80 said:


> rahul, tadi ada sedikit gangguan tapi sudah beres kok, tapi bener bro rahul, beberapa forum greater mengalami penurunan. terutama metro Bandung dan Batam. Mungkin karena forumer Bandung dan Batam kebanyakan sudah pindah ke luar kota atau ada kesibukan tersendiri.
> 
> Cheers


Thread Medan mengalami penurunan. Kemungkinan salah satu sebabnya Former Medan lebih banyak berinteraksi di BBM group Wilayah Medan.
Apa regional lainnya seperti itu juga?


----------



## Bluemooncm78

Mod, tolong thread di bawah ini dihapus saja, karena proyeknya belum GB.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1701600


----------



## Dazon

gak perlu di apus om bluemoon...


----------



## M.I.A.N

Bang Momod 
Permisi minta tolong tret 

*[SOLO] Best Western Hotel Solobaru | 20 Floors + 2 Basements | U/C*

dirubah jadi

*[SOLO] Best Western Plus Solo Baru | 20 Floors + 2 Basements | U/C*

sudah seijin TS nya. Nuwun


----------



## AceN

Mod, kayanya thread ini

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1700735

ga cocok ada di Urban Showcase. Masa thread Selfie di Urban Showcase ? Selaen itu, dobel-dobel sama thread Post Ur Photos.

Thanks


----------



## 1lh4m5

David-80 said:


> ^^ Yes sir, banned, clone/spam :yes: ( btw jonathan sering nonton the next mentalist juga ya kok pake master lol )
> 
> 
> rahul, tadi ada sedikit gangguan tapi sudah beres kok, tapi bener bro rahul, beberapa forum greater mengalami penurunan. terutama metro Bandung dan Batam. Mungkin karena forumer Bandung dan Batam kebanyakan sudah pindah ke luar kota atau ada kesibukan tersendiri.
> 
> 
> Cheers


Yup om mod, Bandung sekarang gak seheboh dulu diskusi nya 
Beberapa forumer sudah pada keluar kota untuk pekerjaannya. Agak disayangkan sih hiks hno:


----------



## inaz

Greater semarang skg juga sepi bahkan jumlah post hariannya bisa di hitung dengan jari , mungkin karena pngaruh awal tahun kali ya yang masuk low season kuartal 1


----------



## Ichiban 1

ada thread promosi masuk ke sub thread makassar

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1702618


----------



## ahonksirad

mod, ada yang promo:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1120651


----------



## Wicak_15

Om mod ada gangguan promosi nihh 

Pelakunya: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1125984 

Salah satu TKP-nya 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1496706&page=9

Ada lagi 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=734226&page=66 

Mohon ditindak secepatnya 


Thank you:cheers:


----------



## Crazy Dude

Om mod,,ada yg jualan....

Pelaku >>>> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1135884


----------



## yudhit

Om mod, ada pedagang. Oknumnya members ini. Dia dagang di trit2 Jakarta.

Thanx...!


----------



## Dazon

^^
itu tandanya web bersangkutan trafficnya kurang baik. gak ada peminat :lol: salamat berjuang dah buat yang bersangkutan.


----------



## Budak Melayu

David-80 said:


> ^^ Yes sir, banned, clone/spam :yes: ( btw jonathan sering nonton the next mentalist juga ya kok pake master lol )
> 
> 
> rahul, tadi ada sedikit gangguan tapi sudah beres kok, tapi bener bro rahul, beberapa forum greater mengalami penurunan. terutama metro Bandung dan Batam. Mungkin karena forumer Bandung dan Batam kebanyakan sudah pindah ke luar kota atau ada kesibukan tersendiri.
> 
> 
> Cheers


^^
Correct mod, Traffic batam kelihatan banget sepi nye..., sepertinya berpengaruh dari melambatnya proyek-proyek di Batam, yang on Progress pun gak terlalu menonjol, apalagi yang misterius project..., hmmm...!

Cuma Funtasy Island dan Panbil Condotel yang lagi Semangat 45, sisanya masih jauhhhh...termasuk yang punya nama besar seperti APLN dan Ciputra  yaa...Butuh doanya kawan2, semoga Proyek di Batam terus Berkibar :cheers:


----------



## Madinatul Iman

Budak Melayu said:


> ^^
> Correct mod, Traffic batam kelihatan banget sepi nye..., sepertinya berpengaruh dari melambatnya proyek-proyek di Batam, yang on Progress pun gak terlalu menonjol, apalagi yang misterius project..., hmmm...!
> 
> Cuma Funtasy Island dan Panbil Condotel yang lagi Semangat 45, sisanya masih jauhhhh...termasuk yang punya nama besar seperti APLN dan Ciputra  yaa...Butuh doanya kawan2, semoga Proyek di Batam terus Berkibar :cheers:


Aamiin....
Maju trus buat kota batam 
Dan tetap semangat ya teman2 di batam ...jalin kebersamaan Dan komunikasi yg baik sesama forumer khususnya batam 
Kompak selalu!!! :cheers:


----------



## SoakSpeed

Thread ini dah Completed tolong diedit ya Mod,
JAMBI | Aston Jambi Hotel & Conference Center | 10 floors | U/C


thanks


----------



## nvittoa03

mod,tolong ditindak ada yangg jualann di thread lampung:bash::bash:


dibidu said:


> Halo brother2.. selamat siang dan salam kenal!!
> 
> Mohon maaf klo tidak tepat thread nya..
> 
> Mau menawarkan tanah di Lampung tengah, Terbanggi Besar
> 
> Luas Tanah -+ 8Hektar, buka Harga 4.9 M (Nego) jual cepat
> 
> Welcome buat agen properti atau perantara !! yg penting siapa cepat dia dapat!!
> 
> Serius buyer!!
> 
> Mohon di bantu yah,
> 
> 
> Hub 0818 991 087
> WA 089665414819
> 
> :banana::banana::banana::banana:


Sent from my GT-S6310 using Tapatalk


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto

^^ Iya om momod, kok gak fast response nih dari kemarin, sdh 2 kali dia melakukannya...
Mohon segera ditindak tegas... :banned:

Nih dua postingnya... :bash:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=112036276#post112036276
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=112004971#post112004971


----------



## SoakSpeed

^^
Momod, lagi sibuk kali bro vando,sabar aja 

itu Aston Jambi belum ada respon jga


:cheers:


----------



## IlhamBXT

Mod, mau tanya...... ubtuk signature saya dibawah ini bermasalah apa tidak mohon konfirmasinya :cheers:

Sent from my GT-I8262 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madinatul Iman

IlhamBXT said:


> Mod, mau tanya...... ubtuk signature saya dibawah ini bermasalah apa tidak mohon konfirmasinya :cheers:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8262 using Tapatalk


Just share ya Kak Ilham...
Sblmnya signature sy bbrp Kali di delete oleh Kak momod krn melebihi kuota sebanyak 6 baris :cheers:


----------



## Dazon

IlhamBXT said:


> Mod, mau tanya...... ubtuk signature saya dibawah ini bermasalah apa tidak mohon konfirmasinya :cheers:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8262 using Tapatalk


for me, itu melebihi batas normal. lebih dari 6 baris, tapi fontnya berbeda dengan font utama postingan jadi gak terlalu menggangu penglihatan. kesadaran masing2 aja...


----------



## Dazon

mod request ganti nama judul thread dongs:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1600069
menjadi: *BOGOR | Bogor Valley Condotel | Condotel & Apartment | 22 Fl | U/C*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1600060
menjadi: *BOGOR l Fave Hotel Bogor l Hotel l 9 Fl | U/C*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=112119745#post112119745
menjadi: *BOGOR | Hotel Horison Pajajaran | Hotel | 12 Fl | T/O*


----------



## sandy_936

Dazon said:


> for me, itu melebihi batas normal. lebih dari 6 baris, tapi fontnya berbeda dengan font utama postingan jadi gak terlalu menggangu penglihatan. kesadaran masing2 aja...


tapi kalo diliatnya dari mobile browser mode mobile view, ya lumayan makan layar juga sih. (13 baris)


----------



## D3Y

1lh4m5 said:


> Yup om mod, Bandung sekarang gak seheboh dulu diskusi nya
> Beberapa forumer sudah pada keluar kota untuk pekerjaannya. Agak disayangkan sih hiks hno:


mari sejenak kita mengheningkan cipta ham !

mengheningkan cipta...MULAI


----------



## ahonksirad

mod, minta tolong thread

*Yogyakarta | Public transport*

diubah namanya menjadi

*YOGYAKARTA | Streetscape & City's Transportation Images and Issues*

Terima kasih


----------



## Dazon

sandy_936 said:


> tapi kalo diliatnya dari mobile browser mode mobile view, ya lumayan makan layar juga sih. (13 baris)


wadow, jarang banget buka ssc via mobile browser.. :lol:


----------



## Ardyan

dp


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto

*Dear Om Momod*

Mohon segera ditindaklanjuti postingan ini...
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=112128705#post112128705
Terima kasih...

Cheers


----------



## SoakSpeed

Mod, tindak orang ini postingan nyampah semua 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=966153


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

Dear Moderators,

Mohon dibantu edit judul SOLO INI , menjadi :

*SOLO - SURAKARTA | The Spirit Of Java*


Lebih simpel, makasih.
:cheers1:


----------



## Wicak_15

Om mod aku mau sedikit konsultasi. Nih video sebenarnya masih bisa dikompromi gak untuk masuk ke thread *WHAT on YOUTUBE today*?? 

Isi videonya kayak gini http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IpbDHxCV29A 

Aku sendiri gak yakin untuk diposting. Soalnya banyakan unsur 18 tahun ke atas. Mengingat forumers tidak semuanya berusia matang. 


Cheers:cheers:


----------



## IlhamBXT

Kepada Moderator SSCI Mod David-80 dan Mod Bluesky saya ingin mengajukan permintaan sebagai berikut :

Thread ML | Malang Kotabaru Train Station | Malang,East Java +444
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1664850&page=2

Supaya ditambahkan Tag "Malang" 


Terima Kasih :cheers:


----------



## Blue_Sky

^^

Done



Shaggy_Solo said:


> Dear Moderators,
> 
> Mohon dibantu edit judul SOLO INI , menjadi :
> 
> *SOLO - SURAKARTA | The Spirit Of Java*
> 
> 
> Lebih simpel, makasih.
> :cheers1:


Apa sudah sepengetahuan TS?


----------



## Namewee

Thread ini apa tidak lebih cocok diletakan di gado-gado?? 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1597964

Masalahnya foto-foto yang ditampilkan di sana bukan foto nusantara.


----------



## hildalexander

mod...

thread ini berpotensi jadi Season's City jilid dua

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1701600&page=3



:cheers:


----------



## VRS

season city?? itu kan di jelambar bu...


----------



## hildalexander

VRS said:


> season city?? itu kan di jelambar bu...


hahahaha maksudnya, trit tersebut bisa jadi ajang promosi marketing dgn chit chat yang terjadi seperti sekarang.... dulu kejadian Seasons Cit diawali chit chat "forumer" seperti di trit ini.... 


:cheers: 


Sent from hildalexander's iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## M.I.A.N

Blue_Sky said:


> ^^
> 
> Done
> 
> 
> 
> Apa sudah sepengetahuan TS?


TS Nya pensiun mod


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

Blue_Sky said:


> ^^
> 
> Done
> 
> Apa sudah sepengetahuan TS?


Sudah lama TS : Gantengscool menyatakan mengundurkan diri dari berforum, baik online maupun off line (gathering). Sehingga sudah susah dihubungi lagi Mod.

Tapi pernah suatu saat dulu saya tanyakan ttg edit judul jika ada perubahan, dia bilang silakan atur saja.


----------



## inaz

^^ mengundurkannya kenapa mas apa sedang ada masalah kok tiba2 mngundurkan diri ?


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

Meneketehek Mas.. :laugh: Udah lama gak pernah ketemu lagi.


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

Ngomong2.. Makasih Mod udah edit judulnya.


----------



## Dazon

hildalexander said:


> mod...
> 
> thread ini berpotensi jadi Season's City jilid dua
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1701600&page=3
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


:lol: ada lagi loh setiap update ada watermark bertulisan web.XX-X-X.com dan signaturenya link2 buat kepentingan pribadinya. tapi belom ditindak.. :banana:

wele gak bisa ketik X 3 kali. ada sistem sensornya di ssc toh baru tau


----------



## Dazon

ini bos:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=718635

salah satu postnya yang berhubungan dengan signaturenya:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=112091102&postcount=105


----------



## hildalexander

Yup doi jualan tuh.... 

Ini bukti tambahan...


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1644314

:cheers: 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto

*Hari ini forum kedatangan banyak troller... :bash:*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=112446311&postcount=15549


----------



## yudibali2008

Dear Mods,...

Please, take note seriously this thread :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=112448588#post112448588

i'm afraid to many use dirty words (in local dialect) to intimidate/address to the other forumer within debates. really unpleasant to see.

Take pre-caution Mod, before it's getting out of hands and ugly (as usual, it's happen before tho). I want to enjoy photos, not some kind of irritating manner.

Thanks.


----------



## hadi_rahman

^^ Iya nih momod tolong dong tapi jangan di lock threadnya..... 
Padahal sudah saya peringatkan jangan OOT di thread ini tapi yg ada malah makin agresif seperti city vs city, personal attack, dll :nuts:


----------



## Dazon

gilee... threadnya jadi sampah... udah abis 2 popcron dikantor... 

dimulai dari sini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1461770&page=772


mod hallooww.....


----------



## laba-laba

sabar2 om...

mudah2an semua bisa diatasi...


----------



## hadi_rahman

Mod, ini sudah parah sekali hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:
Ada beberapa forumer yg "personal attack".. nih linknya http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1461770&page=783
Siap siap di brig atau banned hno:
Yg dibahas pun bukan skyline hno:


----------



## IlhamBXT

Dapat kabar after shift hour salah satu momod akan turun :cheers2:
Bersabar ya


----------



## hadi_rahman

Nih mod personal attacknya 


Mr. Comment said:


> FORUMER MEDAN = PERKUMPULAN BANCI - BANCI PSIKOPAT





rickysquall said:


> Tadi ada yang MALING TEREAK RAMPOK..
> 
> Naaaahhh... Yang ini.....
> 
> BANCI TREAK BENCONG..
> 
> Inilah contoh TERONG DICABEIN...


Terus masih banyak post OOT dari http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1461770&page=772 sampai seterusnya.... Si Rickysquall postnya OOT melulu padahal sudah saya peringatkan..... ada juga (menurut saya) City vs City hno:
Beberapa forumer yg lain juga ada yg OOT :nuts:
Thread which 10 city jadi kacau :nuts:


----------



## RickyFebriand

^^
Bagaimana dengan yang ngeLIKE Mod, secara tidak langsung dy juga menyetujui dan menyukai apa yang di posting saudara Mr.Comment tersebut di atas.
Mohon pertimbangannya


----------



## a4win

^^

Setuju banget yang nge like juga mesti ditindak, maaf Banget.

dan yang ngelike lebih parah menurut saya. Mr. Comment setidaknya langsung jantan ngomong, yang ngelike tuh yang tukang siram minyak.


----------



## zee_ardo

RickyFebriand said:


> http://postimg.org/image/pa1rooxar/full/
> 
> ^^
> Bagaimana dengan yang ngeLIKE Mod, secara tidak langsung dy juga menyetujui dan menyukai apa yang di posting saudara Mr.Comment tersebut di atas.
> Mohon pertimbangannya


Itu ngadu juga sekalian caper.. cari perhatian... tolong yg fair ya... jgn sampai dibawa ke media internasional...


----------



## IlhamBXT

Menurut opini saya biarlah moderator yang menanganinya secara bijak dan adil.Kita disini cukup melaporkan saja tanpa memberikan bumbu :cheers2:


----------



## RickyFebriand

zee_ardo said:


> Itu ngadu juga sekalian caper.. cari perhatian... tolong yg fair ya... jgn sampai dibawa ke media internasional...


Media Internasional ya bang, ckck :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## RickyFebriand

IlhamBXT said:


> Menurut opini saya biarlah moderator yang menanganinya secara bijak dan adil.Kita disini cukup melaporkan saja tanpa memberikan bumbu :cheers2:


^^
Ya emang harus moderator lah yang menanganinya, masa ente :lol:
Kami kan disini statusnya sebagai pelapor, bukan pelaku dan bukan tersangka.
Loh siapa yang memberi bumbu?? Emang lagi masak yak?? :lol:


----------



## hesitancy

a4win said:


> ^^
> 
> Setuju banget yang nge like juga mesti ditindak, maaf Banget.
> 
> dan yang ngelike lebih parah menurut saya. Mr. Comment setidaknya langsung jantan ngomong, yang ngelike tuh yang tukang siram minyak.


Bang MR bro mas yg nge like itu ane Dan sdh ane PM ke Mr.bro bang Rahul krn dia yg pertama posting kritisi Bagi yg ngelike...ente jg bs PM ke ane klo Memng ente Merasa keberatan....:bash:


----------



## a4win

IlhamBXT said:


> Menurut opini saya biarlah moderator yang menanganinya secara bijak dan adil.Kita disini cukup melaporkan saja tanpa memberikan bumbu :cheers2:


maaf ya Ilham, tapi menurut saya itu uda keterlaluan Banget. masa Forumer Medan harus diam.

Kamu biasanya adil, nah coba kalo saya bilang Forumer dari Kota lu Banci, lu ngak marah?


----------



## rahul medan

Please donk mod di brig or banned yg nge like postingan itu. Yg like itu lebih parah, malah dia yg ngadu dia pula yg jd kompor..


----------



## a4win

hesitancy said:


> Bang MR bro mas yg nge like itu ane Dan sdh ane PM ke Mr.bro bang Rahul krn dia yg pertama posting kritisi Bagi yg ngelike...ente jg bs PM ke ane klo Memng ente Merasa keberatan....:bash:



Maaf saya bukan Bro lu.


----------



## hesitancy

RickyFebriand said:


> ^^
> Bagaimana dengan yang ngeLIKE Mod, secara tidak langsung dy juga menyetujui dan menyukai apa yang di posting saudara Mr.Comment tersebut di atas.
> Mohon pertimbangannya


Ane sdh PM ke Mr.bro bang Rahul Alasan saya guys krn dia yg pertama kritisi dngn yg ngelike.....silahkan ente PM ke ane biar lebih afdol drpda teriak2 disini...


----------



## hesitancy

a4win said:


> Maaf saya bukan Bro lu.


Klo keberatan PM coy....jgn memperpanjang perdebatan...soal brig silahkan ane tdk keberatan...


----------



## hesitancy

rahul medan said:


> Please donk mod di brig or banned yg nge like postingan itu. Yg like itu lebih parah, malah dia yg ngadu dia pula yg jd kompor..


Ane sdh PM ente coy Rahul,silahkan balas PM ane klo keberatan...yg ngadu siapa yg kompor siapa silahkan PM dijelaskan....brig or banned no problem klo Memng ngelike sy itu melanggar yg jelas sy sdh jelasin ke ente....


----------



## IlhamBXT

a4win said:


> maaf ya Ilham, tapi menurut saya itu uda keterlaluan Banget. masa Forumer Medan harus diam.
> 
> Kamu biasanya adil, nah coba kalo saya bilang Forumer dari Kota lu Banci, lu ngak marah?


Ya itu kalau menurut saya ada hubungan sebab akibat kok kenapa yang ngelike begitu walaupun arahnya saya tahu itu ditujukan buat seseorang karena tindakannya membuat nama forumer Medan tercemar.Ibart nila setitik rusak susu sebelanga.Soal like ini saya kira memang kontradiktif.Kalau ada orang yang ndak suka dengan postingan atau daerah tertentu daripada komen mending like.Nah itu yang susah menyikapinya seperti apa.Saya tidak membela forumer manapun kok.Karena walaupun itu kasar biarlah moderator yang memberikan sanksinya.Ya jujur klo dari kota saya dibegitukan memang akan sakit hati tapi sebelum sakit hati saya menjalar saya akan berusaha mencari penyebab kenapa kok ada orang bertindak seperti itu :cheers:

Sent from my GT-I8262 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul medan

Maaf bro hesitancy ente bukannya minta maaf ke forumer medan malah ngajak debat


----------



## a4win

So what the Decision of Moderator? Pls judge Fairly.


----------



## hesitancy

^^ sy tdk ngakak debat bang Rahul makanya ane PM ente....Diatas berkali2 sy quote forumer Medan yg Merasa keberatan silahkan PM sy biar lbh afdol,klo disini sm Aja dngn ngajak debat....maaf untuk Forumer Medan klo Ada yg tersinggung dngn like ane....


----------



## RickyFebriand

^^
Setidaknya Bro *hesitancy* dengan ini ikut menyetujui apa yang di posting oleh Mr.Comment tersebut, sangat disayangkan ya, mana SSC yang katanya forum yang bener2 forum, sekarang kok jadi mirip kaskus, banyak postingan gaje dan malah mencibir seenaknya.


----------



## hesitancy

^^ sy sdh PM ke bro Rahul soal Alasan saya saudara Ricky....


----------



## zee_ardo

RickyFebriand said:


> ^^
> Setidaknya Bro hesitancy dengan ini ikut menyetujui apa yang di posting oleh Mr.Comment tersebut, sangat disayangkan ya, mana SSC yang katanya forum yang bener2 forum, sekarang kok jadi mirip kaskus, banyak postingan gaje dan malah mencibir seenaknya.


Ini moderatornya mana ya ??


----------



## laba-laba

zee_ardo said:


> Ini moderatornya mana ya ??


mungkin dah dianggap selesai urusannya bro


----------



## Blue_Sky

Forumer ybs akan kami warning + point! Brig especially ban is too harsh


----------



## eurico

Gak habis pikir dgn beberapa forumer yg ngelike postingan2 gak jelas, postingan nge flame, postingan junk ada aja yg ngelike, mbo ya dipikir dulu sebelum ngelike, implikasinya seperti apa, isi postingannya seperti apa, saya yakin fitur like di ssc dibuat bukan untuk hal2 tersebut di atas, tetapi untuk bisa mengapresiasi atas sesuatu hal yg ada pada postingan ybs, apakah postingan flaming, ngejunk, menghina dsb itu layak diapresiasi?? Atau memang mereka yg ngelike postingan2 seperti itu memang memiliki pemahaman yg berbeda dgn saya akan fitur tersebut, then for it, I feel sorry for you guys....


----------



## RickyFebriand

Momod nya kemana??
Kenapa gak di Brig aja sih yang ngeLIKE postingan itu??
Kesel sendiri aku jadinya hno:


----------



## hesitancy

^^ mas bro ane sdh messages yg pertama kritis sm like ane....walopun blm Ada feedback dari dia....sebaiknya klo melihat kasus itu di simak dari awal jgn Lansung ending Nya....klo anda mengangap sy berbeda pemahaman tentang like itu hak anda....


----------



## hesitancy

RickyFebriand said:


> Momod nya kemana??
> Kenapa gak di Brig aja??


Knp nyari2 moderator guys...waktu rickysqual teriak2 Suku teriak2 masalah nyali knp ente tdk nyari Momod...
Apa Karena ane beda wilayah sm ente Dan disini ane forumer tunggal without friend jd ente sigap sekali ane di brig di bann....


----------



## RickyFebriand

hesitancy said:


> Knp nyari2 moderator guys...waktu rickysqual teriak2 Suku teriak2 masalah nyali knp ente tdk nyari Monod.....


^^

Anda jangan mengalihkan pembicaraan, toh rickysquall sudah di brig.
Yang saya permasalahkan disini adalah anda dan yudibali yang tak kunjung di banned sama momod.
Keliatan kan pilih kasih nya, duh hno:hno:hno:


----------



## hesitancy

^^ sy tdk alihkan pembicaraan sy sdh berkali2 beritahu ente silahkan PM ane jika ente keberatan....simpel kan....urusan brig banned biar Momod yg pertimbangkan itu lbh adil agar kesan Nya tdk terlalu memaksa....
Masalah soal pilih kasih itu urusan moderator yg jelas sy tdk Kenal Momod Nya begitupun sebaliknya Momod tdk Kenal ane Dan kemungkinan jg ane beda Kota ma mod....sy rasa Momod tahu apa yg terbaik harus dia lakukan.


----------



## laba-laba

kecewa bahh aku


----------



## RickyFebriand

Buat apa saya PM anda, seharusnya anda yang PM saya, dan bukan hanya saya saja, melainkan sama semua forumer MEDAN, walaupun anda tidak ikut posting hal itu, tapi setidaknya ada telah menyetujui akan kata2 yang ada di postingan itu.
Maksud lain apa?? Jelas2 anda ngeLIKE postingan itu, gausah menghindar.
Gausah malu untuk minta maaf.


----------



## IlhamBXT

Moderator punya pertimbangan yang lebih bijak dan lebih paham SSCI daripada kita.Jadi apapun itu terimalah secara fair.Kalau memang ada yang ingin diutarakan silahkan PM Moderator masing masing okay ?


----------



## zee_ardo

RickyFebriand said:


> Buat apa saya PM anda, seharusnya anda yang PM saya, dan bukan hanya saya saja, melainkan sama semua forumer MEDAN, walaupun anda tidak ikut posting hal itu, tapi setidaknya ada telah menyetujui akan kata2 yang ada di postingan itu.
> Maksud lain apa?? Jelas2 anda ngeLIKE postingan itu, gausah menghindar.
> Gausah malu untuk minta maaf.


Ditunggu aja statement dari momod di sini... mau tahu apakah konsisten atau tidak trhadap user yg jelas2 salah...


----------



## RickyFebriand

IlhamBXT said:


> Moderator punya pertimbangan yang lebih bijak dan lebih paham SSCI daripada kita.Jadi apapun itu terimalah secara fair.Kalau memang ada yang ingin diutarakan silahkan PM Moderator masing masing okay ?


^^
KAMI para forumer Medan hanya ingin KEADILAN ditegakkan, yang salah haruslah dihukum sesuai peraturan yang ada.
Anda tidak merasakan apa yang kami rasakan ketika kami dihina seperti itu.
Anda jangan cuma bisa berkomentar tanpa mengetahui perasaan kami disini.


----------



## IlhamBXT

Kalau saya pribadi sih mau bilang : *Grow Up! * karena disini SSCI bukan forum abal - abal.Saya sih enjoy - enjoy saja dengan keputusan moderator disini karena untuk bisa jadi moderator tentunya dengan berbagai pertimbangkan bukan ? saya hanya ingin tanya kenapa kok anda sepertinya senang sekali bermain di air yang keruh ya ? hati hati saja kalau saya bilang nantinya Buruk Muka Cermin Dibelah.Sekali lagi saya tegaskan *bukan saya membela suatu forumer*.Justru kalau berpikiran netral dan jernih pasti ketemu kan kenapa ada yang mengatakan sampai sekasar itu ? Tidak ada api yang menyambar jika tidak ada minyak tanahnya.Kalau memang orangnya mampu berpikiran jernih pasti ngerti kok akar permasalahan sesungguhnya.


----------



## hesitancy

^^ tdk baca postingan minta maaf ane di page awal....siapa yg malu minta maaf coy ?sy tdk perlu PM anda cukup yg pertama yg mengkritisi...sy tdk perlu nyari satu persatu forumer Medan untuk sy PM....


----------



## rahul medan

Moderator seharusnya melihat ketidakpuasan dan kekecewaan mendalam dari forumer Medan pada oknum-oknum yg jelas-jelas me-like postingan yg menyatakan *"forumer medan = banci psikopat"* yg sangat menyakitkan hati.
hah.. padahal sudah dipreentscreen lagi barang buktinya..

Buat* ilhambxt* sebaiknya anda tidak usah terlalu sering masuk dan mencampuri sesuatu yg tidak ada hubungannya dengan anda. Lebih baik diam dipojokan. Silent is gold pada case ini sangat baik buat anda daripada buat ilfil. Kami menanyakan kepada moderator anda terus yg jawab macam kompor gas


----------



## IlhamBXT

Saya bukannya tanpa urusan mengapa "mencampuri" urusan ini.Kenapa kok sepertinya masih kurang puas dengan kinerja Moderator ? apakah dirasa kurang bijak atau bagaimana ?
jika memang seperti itu mungkin bisa diperbincangkan secara pribadi oleh moderator.Memang kalau opini saya pribadi dihina atau dijelekkan itu memang tidak enak.Tapi secara tidak langsung kita akan tahu kenapa kita mendapatkan perlakuan seperti itu.Saya mengutarakan ini secara netral dan dengan Pikiran yang jernih tanpa tendensi apapun.Hanya ingin mencoba berpikir rasional dengan berpatokan hukum sebab akibat


----------



## hesitancy

RickyFebriand said:


> ^^
> KAMI para forumer Medan hanya ingin KEADILAN ditegakkan, yang salah haruslah dihukum sesuai peraturan yang ada.
> Anda tidak merasakan apa yang kami rasakan ketika kami dihina seperti itu.
> Anda jangan cuma bisa berkomentar tanpa mengetahui perasaan kami disini.


Tdk usah sebut2 keadilan,hinaan,perasaan....cb back lg kebelakang siapa yg Bantu membantu ikut dlm permainan....
Andaikan dari awal forumer2 yg lain mau main perasaan atau minta keadilan mgkin ente2 semua sdh kena Batu Nya...tp bgs Nya lah beberapa forumer bkn tipe orng yg suka lapor melapor...


----------



## RickyFebriand

IlhamBXT said:


> saya hanya ingin tanya kenapa kok anda sepertinya senang sekali bermain di air yang keruh ya ? hati hati saja kalau saya bilang nantinya Buruk Muka Cermin Dibelah


^^
HEY HEY HEY, siapa yang sedang bermain disini??
Anda ngaca sebelum anda mengomentari orang, sudah 100% sempurna kan anda??
Anda jangan terlalu mencampuri masalah yang tidak ada sangkutn pautnya dengan anda, saya tidak merasa ada masalah dengan anda, dan dengan postingan2 anda tersebut di atas itu sama saja anda akan menambah masalah baru.
Ah sudahlah anda jangan ikut campur lagi ya. Urusi saja diri anda sebelum anda mengurus kehidupan orang lain, terimakasih.


----------



## hadi_rahman

Setelah di thread "which 10 city", Sekarang di sini ada debat lagi :lol:
Mengenai orang yg me-like post mr.comment, Tunggulah keputusan moderator guys...Bersabar saja....


----------



## RickyFebriand

hesitancy said:


> Tdk usah sebut2 keadilan,hinaan,perasaan....cb back lg kebelakang siapa yg Bantu membantu ikut dlm permainan....
> Andaikan dari awal forumer2 yg lain mau main perasaan atau minta keadilan mgkin ente2 semua sdh kena Batu Nya...tp bgs Nya lah beberapa forumer bkn tipe orng yg suka lapor melapor...


^^
Siapa yang membantu ikut dalam permainan? permainan apa?
Andai saja anda tau betapa saya juga tidak suka dengan bro rickysquall, anda bisa tanyakan itu ke semua forumer Medan yang tergabung di group BBM kami.
Siapa juga yang suka melapor, hahaha
Yang saya tuntut disini hanya keadilan, dan saya baru sekali ini hadir di thread ini karna saya juga tak mau mencampuri urusan yang bukan urusan saya.
Tapi ini pencemaran nama baik bagi semua forumer Medan.


----------



## IlhamBXT

Saya hanya berbagi pengalaman saja mengenai FAQ disini karena saya pernah sempat bermasalah di FAQ ini.Saya memang belum sempurna karena manusia itu tidak sempurna 100% saya hanya mengingatkan saja pahami saja pepatah tadi (buruk muka cermin dibelah) pasti anda akan mengerti berforum yang baik dan benar.Oke silahkan untuk tidak mengquote postingan saya dan saya nyatakan saya keluar dari masalah disini okay.


----------



## rahul medan

kalau ilhambxt komentar lagi ignore aja.


----------



## hesitancy

RickyFebriand said:


> ^^
> Siapa yang membantu ikut dalam permainan? permainan apa?
> Andai saja anda tau betapa saya juga tidak suka dengan bro rickysquall, anda bisa tanyakan itu ke semua forumer Medan yang tergabung di group BBM kami.
> Siapa juga yang suka melapor, hahaha
> Yang saya tuntut disini hanya keadilan, dan saya baru sekali ini hadir di thread ini karna saya juga tak mau mencampuri urusan yang bukan urusan saya.
> Tapi ini pencemaran nama baik bagi semua forumer Medan.


Klo ente nganggap itu pencemaran Nama baik Lansung Aja PM mod Nya bro mohon2 spya ane di brig or banned selesai urusan drpda ente trs sibuk koar2 kesan Nya terlalu menyudutkan...dengar Aja ke putusan mod Nya...


----------



## laba-laba

hadi_rahman said:


> Setelah di thread "which 10 city", Sekarang di sini ada debat lagi :lol:
> Mengenai orang yg me-like post mr.comment, Tunggulah keputusan moderator guys...Bersabar saja....


sudah ada keputusan momod om...



Blue_Sky said:


> Forumer ybs akan kami warning + point! Brig especially ban is too harsh


Dan saya pribadi merasa kecewa.
Saya utarakan disini supaya MOMOD terhormat dan rekan2 yg lain mengetahui nya.

untuk bro Ilham, thanks ya.. tapi pengalaman anda yang lalu tidak bisa membantu dalam hal ini. Biarlah kami2 ini berusaha menyelesaikan dengan MOMOD terhormat.


----------



## AceN

Bro *IlhamBXT* lagi menggalang dukungan untuk jadi momod ya ? :tongue2::colgate:


----------



## IlhamBXT

AceN said:


> Bro *IlhamBXT* lagi menggalang dukungan untuk jadi momod ya ? :tongue2::colgate:


Saya mah gak akan mau sampai kiamat om acen kalau disuruh jadi Moderator  
tanggung jawabnya dunia akherat susah apalagi harus menjunjung tinggi keadilan hehehe 

soal moderator,hayoooo kita tunggu press releasenya Moderator ketiga sesuai dengan yang dijanjikan moderator kita :naughty:


----------



## RickyFebriand

hesitancy said:


> Klo ente nganggap itu pencemaran Nama baik Lansung Aja PM mod Nya bro mohon2 spya ane di brig or banned selesai urusan drpda ente trs sibuk koar2 kesan Nya terlalu menyudutkan...dengar Aja ke putusan mod Nya...


Ngepain saya harus PM, toh gunanya thread ini kan untuk bahas yang seperti ini, ANEH
Gak ada yang menyudutkan anda disini, jangan beropini yang aneh2 ya


----------



## a4win

Blue_Sky said:


> Forumer ybs akan kami warning + point! Brig especially ban is too harsh


Inikah Decisionnya?:bash:

Bagi yang ngak kena mungkin too Harsh hukumannya, sedangkan bagi Forumer Medan too light. 

Uda lar jika sudah ambil keputusan, udah ok ini bukan Court yang bisa naik banding. :lol:

Accept it and bear it Forumers Medan.


----------



## VRS

untungnya berdebat di scci.com apa ya??
digaji tidak dapat bonus tidak.
bukankah lebih gila = jk berdebat di kantor/ di univ = office menang debat, career kita ok
univ menang debat, dpt dukungan dari banyak kalangan senat or dekan or organisasi mahasiswa.
lah ini di scci? ketemu tdk. gak dapat uang. cuma capek ketik di tab/computer.
aneh gak??

scci kan utk dpt informasi. salah tempat gak utk debat??
dan jk memaksa utk dirinya benar. lah siapa yg bela?? orangnya aja gak pernah/jarang ketemu.


----------



## laba-laba

sudahlah . . 

apalah gunanya juga kau merepet disitu


----------



## Dazon

VRS said:


> untungnya berdebat di scci.com apa ya??
> digaji tidak dapat bonus tidak.
> bukankah lebih gila = jk berdebat di kantor/ di univ = office menang debat, career kita ok
> univ menang debat, dpt dukungan dari banyak kalangan senat or dekan or organisasi mahasiswa.
> lah ini di scci? ketemu tdk. gak dapat uang. cuma capek ketik di tab/computer.
> aneh gak??
> 
> scci kan utk dpt informasi. salah tempat gak utk debat??
> dan jk memaksa utk dirinya benar. lah siapa yg bela?? orangnya aja gak pernah/jarang ketemu.


oke got it. bomoh will help us...


----------



## VRS

makanya. bila di ban sama moderator or di kritik sama forumer yg lain
berarti org tsb tdk professional. salah tempat.
scci adl professional. ini situs utk berhubungan dgn construction,development or culture sebuah kota. jk berdebat ttg yg tdk ada hubungannya dgn scci.
berarti org tsb salah tempat. bukan di scci. ya tdk salah langsung diwarning and di ban.

pls professional donkk. saya jg dulu pernah ada salah. lalu saya akui salah. tapi belajar utk lebih baik dlm posting2x picture or link berita or reply quote...hargai yg sudah buat thread ,hargai regulation dari moderator. dan hargai pendapat dari rekan2x forumer yg lain jg.


----------



## laba-laba

VRS said:


> makanya. bila di ban sama moderator or di kritik sama forumer yg lain
> berarti org tsb tdk professional. salah tempat.
> scci adl professional. ini situs utk berhubungan dgn construction,development or culture sebuah kota. jk berdebat ttg yg tdk ada hubungannya dgn scci.
> berarti org tsb salah tempat. bukan di scci. ya tdk salah langsung diwarning and di ban.
> 
> pls professional donkk. saya jg dulu pernah ada salah. lalu saya akui salah. tapi belajar utk lebih baik dlm posting2x picture or link berita or reply quote...hargai yg sudah buat thread ,hargai regulation dari moderator. dan hargai pendapat dari rekan2x forumer yg lain jg.


maap bang.. emang bro bahas apa ya ? di ban sama moderator ?? di kritik sama former lain ??

gak ngerti saya...

coba baca lagi dari belakang... kalau sudah mengerti, balik lagi kemari...


ohhh ya tambahan lagii...

dannnn ... masalah om yang dulu kala... kurasa tidak membantu JUGA dalam hal ini..

tq


----------



## VRS

saya tak pernah ada masalah dgn anda. tapi anda ketik seperti itu.
berarti anda tdk menghargai saya. ok ? thx . ur not my level.


----------



## rahul medan

gk ngertilah maxudnya bg vrs ini ngetik apa.. silent is gold deh buat pihak yg gk ada sangkut pautnya atas request kami ke moderator daripada latah buat nambah2 masalah aj.


----------



## RickyFebriand

Si Ilham seneng banget tuh ada yang belain dy


----------



## RickyFebriand

VRS said:


> makanya. bila di ban sama moderator or di kritik sama forumer yg lain
> berarti org tsb tdk professional. salah tempat.
> scci adl professional. ini situs utk berhubungan dgn construction,development or culture sebuah kota. jk berdebat ttg yg tdk ada hubungannya dgn scci.
> berarti org tsb salah tempat. bukan di scci. ya tdk salah langsung diwarning and di ban.
> 
> pls professional donkk. saya jg dulu pernah ada salah. lalu saya akui salah. tapi belajar utk lebih baik dlm posting2x picture or link berita or reply quote...hargai yg sudah buat thread ,hargai regulation dari moderator. dan hargai pendapat dari rekan2x forumer yg lain jg.


^^
Semua orang juga tau kalau kegunaan SSC untuk bahas yang berhubungan sengan itu, jadi kalau begitu hapus aja semua thread yang tidak ada hubungannya dengan konstruksi dan sebagainya.

Nah itu kan anda mengakui kesalahan anda, masalahnya disini si terlapor malah menyangkal, padahal jelas2 dia sudah ikut terlibat dalam kasus ini, bukannya minta maaf malah adu bacot.


----------



## laba-laba

VRS said:


> saya tak pernah ada masalah dgn anda. tapi anda ketik seperti itu.
> berarti anda tdk menghargai saya. ok ? thx . ur not my level.


nah ... yang saya bingung terhadap anda bahas siapa/apa sebenarnya ?? Ngomongin siapa ?? tiba2 muncul sambil merepet2 ....
benar-benar bingung saya . . . 

Kami2 ini di THREAD FAQ saat ini lagi ngebahas orang2 yg telah menghina orang-orang kota MEDAN, yang ada beberapa tidak kena sangsi keras...
BUKAN apa yang anda tuduhkan ... seperti anda tulis



> makanya. *bila di ban sama moderator* or d*i kritik sama forumer yg lain*
> berarti org tsb tdk professional. salah tempat.


SEE ??? 

sudah saya bilang juga diawal...

Sudahlahh...

apalah gunanya juga kau merepet disitu


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

-BATAL AAH-

Disini Ribut Juga


----------



## a4win

VRS said:


> untungnya berdebat di scci.com apa ya??
> digaji tidak dapat bonus tidak.
> bukankah lebih gila = jk berdebat di kantor/ di univ = office menang debat, career kita ok
> univ menang debat, dpt dukungan dari banyak kalangan senat or dekan or organisasi mahasiswa.
> lah ini di scci? ketemu tdk. gak dapat uang. cuma capek ketik di tab/computer.
> aneh gak??
> 
> scci kan utk dpt informasi. salah tempat gak utk debat??
> dan jk memaksa utk dirinya benar. lah siapa yg bela?? orangnya aja gak pernah/jarang ketemu.


Mungkin saya juga ngak Level sama VRS ini, saya juga ngak ngerti apa yang dibahas ama dia. Hukuman apapun buat orang Medan, kalo memang dia melanggar Aturan Forum ini, saya rasa tetap diterima sama Medaners, yang ngak bisa diterima adalah orang yang Panas panasin ,

Okay mr Comment say Banci Medaner, still he say it clear and Loud, the other Person, who give O2 to the fire?


----------



## IlhamBXT

RickyFebriand said:


> Si Ilham seneng banget tuh ada yang belain dy


Ngapain saya dibela wong saya tidak berbuat apa apa  yang lain hanya berpikiran jernih dan terbuka kok  
Mestinya kalau orang itu terbuka dikasih masukan sana sini dipilah dan dipilih serta direnungi bukan malah ngeyelan begitu.
Selamat masuk kedalam sekolah kehidupan :cheers:

Sent from my GT-I8262 using Tapatalk


----------



## RickyFebriand

Bro Ilham nya pantang di pancing, katanya tadi gak mau ikut campur lagi, sekarang kok malah nongol lagi


----------



## IlhamBXT

Mod Saya Minta Maaf kalau ada salah kata dan ucapan.....
Saya cuma ingin berbagi saja tidak lebih....
Saya cuma ingin SSCI yang kondusif
Terima Kasih mod 
#berdoa terus tidur.

Sent from my GT-I8262 using Tapatalk


----------



## Venantio

Yuhhuuu... Beli popcorn lagi ahh... Seru seru seruuu.... hahaha


----------



## zee_ardo

RickyFebriand said:


> Bro Ilham nya pantang di pancing, katanya tadi gak mau ikut campur lagi, sekarang kok malah nongol lagi


Mana momodnya.... apa perlu kami report ke ssc global, biar sekalian ditutup ssc indonesia ini....


----------



## eurico

^^ gak usah seperti anak kecil dikit2 lapor sampai ke ssc global, memangnya momod hanya mengurusi ssc doank, mereka punya kehidupan lain selain di ssc ini dan saya yakin kalian yang meracau dari kemarin juga memiliki kehidupan di luar ssc ini, so get a life guys!!


----------



## urix99

ternyata perbuatan tidak baik ada saja yg datang membela rekannya,


----------



## Budak Melayu

^^
Pagi-pagi nemu yang beginian...., Istiqhfar....100x


----------



## zee_ardo

urix99 said:


> ternyata perbuatan tidak baik ada saja yg datang membela rekannya,


Kalau gak tau masalah gk usah comment ya... ini urusan kami dengan momod.... cukup kau baca aja postingan di sini... kampung orang gak usah kau gubris... paham kau?


----------



## RickyFebriand

Belum di respon juga yah, gimana sih ini SSC INDONESIA nya


----------



## Mehome

c'mon gays... give us a break! :bash:


----------



## David-80

zee_ardo said:


> Mana momodnya.... apa perlu kami report ke ssc global, biar sekalian ditutup ssc indonesia ini....
> 
> Apalagi yg kau perlukan wahai forumer Indonesia Raya? Bukankah statement saya sudah sangat jelas dihalaman belakang?
> 
> Kalau gak ada hal berkualitas yang mau ditambahkan lebih baik ikuti saran forumer senior disini "Silent is gold"
> 
> Perlu apa lagi? PM saya dalam waktu 15 menit. Saya tunggu!


silahkan lapor ke SSC Global, saya tunggu 15 menit lagi


tadi nya saya sudah sangat bersimpati dengan anda, tapi melihat kelakuan anda yang seperti anak kecil, maaf kami moderator bukan lah babysitter atau pun "polisi"

semua tindakan sudah dilakukan oleh moderator Blue_Sky, saya rasa itu sudah cukup dan sesuai aturan kita.



Cheers


----------



## Blue_Sky

zee_ardo said:


> Mana momodnya.... apa perlu kami report ke ssc global, biar sekalian ditutup ssc indonesia ini....


OMG belum selesai juga? hno: Apalagi yg kau perlukan wahai forumer Indonesia Raya? Bukankah statement saya sudah sangat jelas dihalaman belakang? 

Final judgment kedua forumer tsb hanya bersalah secara etika yaitu feed the flamer. Tidak mungkin memberi hukuman yang sama atau lebih berat dari si pelaku itu sendiri. PERIOD! 

@Forumer Medan,
Terima lah masukan atau komentar dari forumer lain disini, meski complaint atau masukan yang ditujukan kepada para moderator atau forumer lain yang terkait tapi hargai hak posting dan hak komentar forumer lain disini, meski kadang bertentangan dengan keinginan kalian.

@Yang masih memaksa nge-ban 2 forumers likes tsb
Saya tidak akan tunduk kepada tuntutan siapapun disini, my judgement is my action! Kalau saya mau mengikuti kemauan individu/group disini jujur saja, sudah banyak yang request ke saya untuk nge-ban lebih dari 6 forumer Medan yang mereka katakan suka buat onar dan oot di forum Top 10 Skyline.

@All forumer
Moderator disini tidak bisa memuaskan semua kepala di forum ini, jika memang kami dirasa tidak adil, silahkan lapor ke atas. Tapi jika diatas masih mempercayakan forum ini kepada kami, mungkin saat nya untuk kalian mencari forum baru untuk kalian recoki

Life is so simple, SSC is not the only forum in this world


----------



## laba-laba

6 orang former MEDAN yg di MINTA di ban oleh permintaan siapa Mod ?

informasi yang sangat berguna.


----------



## RickyFebriand

Blue_Sky said:


> @Yang masih memaksa nge-ban 2 forumers likes tsb
> Saya tidak akan tunduk kepada tuntutan siapapun disini, my judgement is my action! Kalau saya mau mengikuti kemauan individu/group disini jujur saja, *sudah banyak yang request ke saya untuk nge-ban lebih dari 6 forumer Medan yang mereka katakan suka buat onar dan oot di forum Top 10 Skyline*.
> 
> Life is so simple, SSC is not the only forum in this world


^^
Hahahaha, mereka ga berani GO PUBLIK ya, pasti ngadunya lewat PM, yaudah sih di baned aja kalau itu kemauan mereka.
Sungguh terlihat ketidak adilan disini, forumer Medan sangat sangat sangat dan sangat dibenci sama beberapa forumer lain.
Yang beraninya main belakang lebih layak di sebut ...... seperti yang Mr.Comment kemarin post hno:hno:hno:

Pengen tau deh siapa aja calon2 forumer Medan yang bakal di banned :lol::lol:
Pengan tau juga siapa yang beraninya main belakang, kayak ..... :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## RickyFebriand

Untungnya kami forumer Medan gak doyan ngadu2, eh sekalinya kami menuntut keadilan yang jelas2 orang tersebut salah eh mereka malah dibela habis2an tanpa dapat sangsi apapun dan tetap aja kami yang salah dimata khalayak banyak, hoaaaaaam


----------



## gaols

sungguh menyedihkan hasil dri keputusan moderator tercinta ini....


----------



## Budak Melayu

^^
STOP...Intropeksi diri kita masing-masing saja, apakah kita sudah layak menjadi orang yang siap di dengar orang lain ketika berbicara.


----------



## IlhamBXT

-Buruk Muka Cermin Dibelah-


----------



## gaols

Budak Melayu said:


> ^^
> STOP...Intropeksi diri kita masing-masing saja, apakah kita sudah layak menjadi orang yang siap di dengar orang lain ketika berbicara.





IlhamBXT said:


> -Buruk Muka Cermin Dibelah-


loe berdua diam aja...!

forumer medan nggak ada urusan dgn anda,kami hanya butuh keadilan dari moderator dan ternyata hasilnya begini toh...


----------



## Blue_Sky

laba-laba said:


> 6 orang former MEDAN yg di MINTA di ban oleh permintaan siapa Mod ?
> 
> informasi yang sangat berguna.


Bukan kepentingan anda untuk tau

gaols & RickyFebriand ternyata tidak bisa berdiskusi dengan baik dan tidak mengambil pelajaran dari sikap sabar saya. Mungkin sedikit off akan merubah karakter mereka. See u in the next couple of days :hi:

Mengapa saya begitu yakin dengan keputusan saya karena saya sudah berkomunikasi dengan mods dari world forum. So go ahead take your cry baby somewhere else


----------



## Namewee

^^ Thanks mod udah ngebrig mereka berdua :cheers:
SSCI aman untuk sementara!


----------



## Budak Melayu

Blue_Sky said:


> Bukan kepentingan anda untuk tau
> 
> gaols & RickyFebriand ternyata tidak bisa berdiskusi dengan baik dan tidak mengambil pelajaran dari sikap sabar saya. Mungkin sedikit off akan merubah karakter mereka. See u in the next couple of days :hi:


^^
Keren nih, Lanjutkan Mod...so many thanks again...!


----------



## rahul medan

Dear forumer Medan sudahlah, cukup tau aja. Cukup posting di thread2 kita aja, gk usah kita perpanjang dimari lagi..
Yg komentar SSC aman tanpa gaols dan Ricky jg udah PA. Emanknya mrk penjahat apa? Speechless


----------



## Marchest

Thanks mod, pelajaran untuk kita semua


----------



## Blue_Sky

Teman-teman dari Medan tolong agak menjadi bahan introspeksi karena ini sudah bukan menjurus city vs city tapi Medan vs almost the whole forumer SSCI. I'm telling this as a friend not as a mod


----------



## laba-laba

Blue_Sky said:


> Bukan kepentingan anda untuk tau


Kok sewot Mas Bro
Situ sudah ucapkan di public. Berarti saya berhak untuk bertanya.
Tahan emosi dikit masbro...

Benar bang.. info dari abang itu menurutku berguna sekali.
Lagian itu informasi yang jelas dan sangat berguna, bila ada sesiapa yg tidak berkenan 
Publish kan aja kesini bang.* Dengan barang buktinya tentunya.
*
Biar jelas memang kesalahan2 apa saja yang diperbuat oleh *6 FORMER asal Medan *tersebut.
Mungkin kami bisa ber INTROPEKSI diri.



Blue_Sky said:


> gaols & RickyFebriand ternyata tidak bisa berdiskusi dengan baik dan tidak mengambil pelajaran dari sikap sabar saya. Mungkin sedikit off akan merubah karakter mereka. See u in the next couple of days :hi:
> 
> Mengapa saya begitu yakin dengan keputusan saya karena saya sudah berkomunikasi dengan mods dari world forum. So go ahead take your cry baby somewhere else


oh ya...
Former Yg nge LIKE sebuah postingan *penghinaan * di beri Peringatan..

Bro GAOL yang cuman mengapresiasi isi hatinya Tentang KETIDAKADILAN ?.. langsung di beri BRIG ?
Tanpa ada PERINGATAN ??

uhm... sungguh menarik . . . 

ya sudah lah...


----------



## Blue_Sky

laba-laba said:


> Kok sewot Mas Bro
> Situ sudah ucapkan di public. Berarti saya berhak untuk bertanya.
> Tahan emosi dikit masbro...
> 
> Benar bang.. info dari abang itu menurutku berguna sekali.
> Lagian itu informasi yang jelas dan sangat berguna, bila ada sesiapa yg tidak berkenan
> Publish kan aja kesini bang.* Dengan barang buktinya tentunya.
> *
> Biar jelas memang kesalahan2 apa saja yang diperbuat oleh *6 FORMER asal Medan *tersebut.
> Mungkin kami bisa ber INTROPEKSI diri.
> 
> 
> 
> oh ya...
> Former Yg nge LIKE sebuah postingan *penghinaan * di beri Peringatan..
> 
> Bro GAOL yang cuman mengapresiasi isi hatinya Tentang KETIDAKADILAN ?.. langsung di beri BRIG ?
> Tanpa ada PERINGATAN ??
> 
> uhm... sungguh menarik . . .
> 
> ya sudah lah...


Suwer saya gak sewot kok, mungkin dalam bayangan anda semua yang reply postingan anda dan gank anda itu sewot kali ya? :lol: No wonder reaksinya selalu bombastik dan fantastik

Anda bisa baca kan saya postingan saya di thread ini dan di thread Top 10 skyline? Masih berani bilang saya tidak peringatkan sebelumnya? Anyway reaksi anda sudah saya prediksi sebelumnya  Bukan tipikal group anda jika masih bisa diberi tau secara baik-baik

================================

Anyway I just think my post hit new "likes" record on SSCI history. People's power?


----------



## laba-laba

Blue_Sky said:


> .....
> Bukan tipikal group anda jika masih bisa diberi tau secara baik-baik


MOd... lapor ... ada PA ini . . .

tq


----------



## Blue_Sky

^^

:lol::lol:

You cracks me up :lol:
Bener2 gak bisa dikasi tau dan diajak diskusi baik2 :lol:
Setelah buat definisi skyline dan aerial versi sendiri sekarang buat definisi PA buatan sendiri

You have one oot post left in this thread :nono:


----------



## PoetraDaerah

^^ come on mod.. dont feed him..


----------



## Blue_Sky

^^

Bagian dari kewajiban saya untuk menjawab pertanyaan dan komplain yang ditanyakan forumer. Kalau sudah dijawab tetap ngetroll yah selanjutnya biarkan hukum yang bicara. Itu proses yang harus kami jalani secara sabar walau sebenernya males meladeni


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto

^^Bro Acen, kepastian jumlah lantainya brp ya??? Ada yg bilang bukan 35 lantai di thread itu...
Sekalian aja judul thread dgn jmlh lantainya kalo emang berubah jg jmlh lantainya... 


offa said:


> Iya udah. TO tapi ga nyampe 35 lantai cuma 20an lantai ajah tapi tetep oke





offa said:


> Bukan 20 tapi 21 apa 22 tapi emang sih sayang banget


----------



## hildalexander

mods.... 

please check this thread

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=319177

and many others 

belakangan kok sudah seperti thread-thread yg sarat kepentingan terselubung 

:cheers: 


Sent from hildalexander's iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AceN

eVANDOpriyanto said:


> ^^Bro Acen, kepastian jumlah lantainya brp ya??? Ada yg bilang bukan 35 lantai di thread itu...
> Sekalian aja judul thread dgn jmlh lantainya kalo emang berubah jg jmlh lantainya...


Oh ya, jumlah lantai pasti nya gak tau. 35 juga karena ngitung dari render dulu. hehehe


----------



## Ocean One

^^ Baru nyadar. 

Habis maintenance tadi sore, skrg fasilitas buat ngelike postingan dah hilang ya? :nuts: :nuts: :nuts:


----------



## IlhamBXT

Ocean One said:


> ^^ Baru nyadar.
> 
> Habis maintenance tadi sore, skrg fasilitas buat ngelike postingan dah hilang ya? :nuts: :nuts: :nuts:


dulu sempet dihilangkan juga om cuma kembali lagi dan maintenance sore tadi likenya kembali hilang ^^


----------



## Venantio

IlhamBXT said:


> dulu sempet dihilangkan juga om cuma kembali lagi dan maintenance sore tadi likenya kembali hilang ^^


Yaahh... Daripada ribut, mending dihilangkan, gitu kali yaa? :lol:


----------



## IlhamBXT

Venantio said:


> Yaahh... Daripada ribut, mending dihilangkan, gitu kali yaa? :lol:


Owh iya om setuju sekali :lol:
karena sebuah like bisa menyebabkan miss persepsi hno:


----------



## Venantio

IlhamBXT said:


> Owh iya om setuju sekali :lol:
> karena sebuah like bisa menyebabkan *miss persepsi* hno:


Ooohh... Setelah Miss Universe, Miss Indonesia, ada juga ya Miss Persepsi, Miss Understanding... hahahaha


----------



## IlhamBXT

Venantio said:


> Ooohh... Setelah Miss Universe, Miss Indonesia, ada juga ya Miss Persepsi, Miss Understanding... hahahaha


:nuts: owh ya salah tulis harusnya mispersepsi:lol:


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

AceN said:


> Mod, mohon diganti judulnya :
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1100225&page=6
> 
> TANGERANG | Binus University - Alam Sutera Campus | 35 Fl | APP
> 
> jadi
> 
> *TANGERANG | Binus University - Alam Sutera Campus | 35 Fl | T/O*
> 
> dan dipindah ke subforum Bodetabek  Thanks


^^
Kak Acen, tanya donk.. Itu kan sudah ada thread *TANGERANG | Alam Sutera* 
Apakah tidak sebaiknya dimerger saja disana?

#tanyasaja


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto

^^ Mungkin ada something yg menarik dari Binus University Tower... 
Makanya sampe dibuatkan thread sendirinya, tapi terserah sih kalo mau dimerger ke thread AlSut, setuju aja gw...


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto

Ocean One said:


> ^^ Baru nyadar.
> 
> Habis maintenance tadi sore, skrg fasilitas buat ngelike postingan dah hilang ya? :nuts: :nuts: :nuts:





IlhamBXT said:


> dulu sempet dihilangkan juga om cuma kembali lagi dan maintenance sore tadi likenya kembali hilang ^^


*That's temporary, and likes will be up again soon... *

*Jan: Likes turned off for now*
As the title reads. We're reworking the likes add-on to improve performance, which requires us to turn it off for the time being.

Source: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/announcement.php?f=1520&a=1592


----------



## Dazon

Shaggy_Solo said:


> ^^
> Kak Acen, tanya donk.. Itu kan sudah ada thread *TANGERANG | Alam Sutera*
> Apakah tidak sebaiknya dimerger saja disana?
> 
> #tanyasaja


ngapain di merger? kan ini highrise sendiri mas


----------



## David-80

likes function is back 


Cheers


----------



## jim kharisma

Sekarang ini mau posting foto pake flicker kok ga bisa, apa karena masih ada efek maintenance kemaren ya?


----------



## Ocean One

David-80 said:


> likes function is back
> 
> 
> Cheers


Mantap om Mod.. kay:

Skrg klo nge-like, maka nama yg nge-like pertama yg akan di tampilkan di depan, trus yg nge-like berikut akan di urutkan dibelakang ID yg lebih dahulu nge-like. Ini jadi kebalikan dari fungsi like sebelumnya.. :cheers:


----------



## yudhit

Ocean One said:


> ^^ Baru nyadar.
> 
> Habis maintenance tadi sore, skrg fasilitas buat ngelike postingan dah hilang ya? :nuts: :nuts: :nuts:


^^
Kl likenya hilang, gampang kok om. Diquote aja postingan yg mau dilike, trus kita kasih comment *LIKE THIS* :lol:

#ngaco


----------



## Madinatul Iman

yudhit said:


> ^^
> Kl likenya hilang, gampang kok om. Diquote aja postingan yg mau dilike, trus kita kasih comment LIKE THIS :lol:
> 
> #ngaco


Haahahaa...cerdas juga kak yudhit ..
Cm kan ndak masuk hitungan koleksi like hihihi


----------



## yudhit

Madinatul Iman said:


> Haahahaa...cerdas juga kak yudhit ..
> Cm kan ndak masuk hitungan koleksi like hihihi


^^
Ya diitung sendiri secara manual :lol:

#_sori OOT_


Om mod, notif like saya kok pd hilang semua yah..? Ada notif kl ada yg ngelike tp dilistnya ada gini *No results to show...*, jd gak tau siapa yg ngelike & postingan saya yg mana yg dilike :wallbash:
Apa ini cm temporary krn habis maintenance kah..? Forumer lain jg ngalami kayak saya gak..?
Thnx...


----------



## Ocean One

Kasus yg sama bro saya alami wkt sy mo ngecheck Like from U just some minutes ago :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :lol:


----------



## VRS

saya pertama2x dulu pernah di banned olh istri saya,krn mengikuti kegiatan scci,masuk project, naik ke roof top. padahal harus do family matter.
tapi skrg saya tdk di banned. istri saya cuek saja.


----------



## edensor

What is the reason she quit from SSCI?
Maybe she wants to focus on her career as journalist. just respect her.

Moderator has done his job, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## yudhit

Saya yakin kok, walaupun dgn kesibukannya sbg jurnalis & ibu rumah tangga, mam Hilda pasti msh terus memantau forum ini kok. Bs jd mam Hilda msh akan memberikan opini2nya melalui BBM atau media apapun untuk diberikan kpd members yg msh aktif untuk kemudian members tsb mempostingnya diforum ini.
Mam Hilda meskipun mundur dr forum ini bukan berarti melupakan forum ini kok guys. Mundur tak berarti melupakan sesuatu..

We'll miss u mom.. :hug:


----------



## anugrah84

ayo dong Mam.... tetap semangat ya kay:


----------



## urix99

kayak nonton drama-drama di tv kalau baca obrolan2 sejak kejadian aneh itu. Yg lalu biarlah berlalu. Simple.


----------



## IlhamBXT

Maaf saya cuma berpendapat aja.Kalau tidak setuju silahkan.Kemarin itu masalahnya juga sudah di clearkan sama 2 moderator sekaligus.Soal resign atau tidak haknya setiap forumer.Selain itu saya kurang respek jika persoalan pribadi dibawa kedalam forum terlebih sampai diumbar kepublik.Untunglah kemarin moderator sudah menghapus apa yang seharusnya menjadi konsumsi pribadi.
Soal mam Hil resign kita tetao dapat melihat tulisan dan opini beliau didalam media massa atau media lainnya.Terkadang seseorang butuh break sejenak untuk maju beberapa langkah.
Sekian dari saya :cheers:

Sent from my GT-I8262 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRS

saya tetap tidak percaya Hilda mundur, krn saya tahu Ibu Hilda.
*ada pepatah mengatakan = "Hilang satu tumbuh seribu"
semoga selain Hilda tetap ada di SCCI, ada juga Hilda2x yg lain dgn wajah seperti SNSD...

sekian.


----------



## Dazon

so pathetic here, ternyata gw juga
















mam...


----------



## eurico

Masing-masing orang memiliki kadar ambang batas nya sendiri-sendiri dalam menerima dan menanggapi akan sesuatu hal, dan saya yakin mam hilda sudah memikirkan serta mempertimbangkan masak2 hal2 yang telah dilakukannya terutama dalam beberapa hari terakhir ini, hingga mam hilda *berani* membuka sesuatu hal yang seharusnya ranah privasi nya hingga dia "buka" di sini. 
Saya tidak berbicara atas nama mam hilda di sini, namun hendaknya kita saling introspeksi diri saja, apa saja yang telah kita lakukan di forum ini, maupun di luar sana yang bisa jadi menyinggung atau menyakiti perasaan sesama forumer ssci maupun orang lain. Dan sejatinya bagi orang yang ilmu lebih akan semakin rendah hati nya, bukan malah merendahkan diri nya dengan melakukan hal-hal yang tidak mengenakan hati orang lain.


----------



## Venantio

VRS said:


> saya pertama2x dulu pernah di banned olh istri saya,krn mengikuti kegiatan scci,masuk project, naik ke roof top. padahal harus do family matter.
> tapi skrg saya tdk di banned. istri saya cuek saja.


Betul mas, make love not war :lol::lol:.. Mangkanya sekarang istri jadi oke-oke aja kan...


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto

*Dear Om Moderator...*

Mohon dihapus thread ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1719055

Terima kasih banyak
Cheers


----------



## rahul medan

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1719054
^^
sampah


----------



## VRS

Venantio said:


> Betul mas, make love not war :lol::lol:.. Mangkanya sekarang istri jadi oke-oke aja kan...


ups,,


----------



## yoga

mohon untuk di tindaklanjuti

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1719149

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1719148

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1719147

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1719151

terima kasih mod ..


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto

*Dear Om Moderator*

*Thread Padang Green City* ini serius disticky??? :?
Mohon dikonfirmasi...

Makasih banyak om momod... 
Cheers


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto

*Dear Om Moderator*

Mohon diubah judul thread *BANDAR LAMPUNG | POP! Hotel Lampung | 10 floors + 1 Basement* ditambahkan status *| COMPLETED *

Makasih banyak om momod... 
Cheers


----------



## Blue_Sky

^^

Link salah nampak nya


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto

^^ Ups sorry mod Blue, my bad, I mean this http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1663275

Thx you mod, once again sorry... 
Cheers


----------



## yudibali2008

Dear Mods,

Could you please kindly to rename the following thread title :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1592395&page=42

to :


*[BALIKPAPAN] Balikpapan City Centre | Mixed Use Development | Mall | Hotel | 4x35 Floors Apartment | 2x24 Floors Office Tower | U/C* ‎


Thank you so much for help Mods.

Cheers


----------



## JukeBox

Dear Beloved Moderators

Sekedar masukan dari niubi. Untuk senior-senior yang kurang terima atas komentar niubi seperti saya dan teman-teman niubi lainnya, saya berharap bersikap dan bertutur tulis yang baik dan mengayomi. Karena niubi bisa jadi pengetahuannya masih sedikit dan minim. Jadi diharapkan juga akan para senior memberikan contoh yang baik dalam bertutur tulis di SSCI ini. Karena ada beberapa komentar niubi termasuk saya ditanggapi dengan nada tulisan dan icon serta gimmick yang kurang mencerminkan seorang Seior yang cerdas dan berwawasan. Kalau bisa jangan pernah menggunakan tanda seru "!" karena itu konotasi umumnya "Marah dan Bentuk Bentakan". Bukankah pendapat Senior juga belum tentu bisa diterima/sesuai bagi orang lain?

Bukankah para Senior dulu juga adalah Niubi yang masih minim Wawasan dan Pengetahuan terkait SSCI ini? Jadi saya sebagai niubi dan (semoga setuju) mewakili niubi yang lain agar kiranya para senior mau menunjukkan sikap "Semestinya Seorang Senior" kepada para niubi.

Maaf kalau dirasa kurang berkenan atau ada perkataan yang kurang sopan. Tujuan saya adalah untuk kebaikan bersama dan kondusifitas di SSCI ini.

Terimakasih.


----------



## masaguseka28

wah ketinggalan berita... bro JB di banned? yahh ga akan ada lagi dong foto se 'dope' skyline medan kemaren :no: tapi semoga jadi pembelajaran buat kita yg lain hehe


----------



## Venantio

David-80 said:


> Jukebox PM kepada saya benar, yang jadi masalah adalah rickysquall masih di gunakan oleh dia dan yang bersangkutan sudah pernah saya ban berapa kali karena mencoba bikin ID baru.
> 
> so apapun alasan nya, rickysquall disini tau kalau dia salah bikin account clone, tapi masih tetap dilakukan, mau itu account apapun, Jukebox, rickysquall, etc. Its Wrong.
> 
> ada dua forumer balikpapan yang saya banned permanent sehingga mereka bikin ID entah sampai puluhan atau mungkin ratusan. The Law is clear, kalau anda bikin clone karena ID anda ber image jelek, itu salah. Ini berlaku untuk semua nya. Jadi jika anda menemui clone dari manapun, silahkan contact saya
> 
> Yang harus anda lakukan, *perbaiki Image anda dengan ID Asli anda*, bukan dengan bikin ID baru yang akhirnya ID lama anda di gunakan juga untuk trolling (rickysquall postingan nya tertangkap PA ) *Yang lucu nya juga, dia PM kepada saya setelah bikin account baru dan posting beberapa kali. Kenapa tidak konsultasi kepada saya dulu sebelum bikin ID baru? apakah Moderator di remehkan oleh beliau? entah lah.
> *
> 
> So its over, keputusan sudah dibuat dan tidak akan di rubah.
> 
> 
> Cheers


Siipp... It's clear..

Ehh.. bro momod, boleh tanya? Pertanyaan ini sudah mengganjal sejak lama... Kalau misalnya saya kena banned permanen, bagaimana caranya untuk gabung kembali? Bukankah ID asli sudah tidak bisa dipakai lagi? Atau mesti kontak Anda dulu? 

Makasih sebelumnya atas penjelasannya....


----------



## Blue_Sky

^^

Jika sudah di ban ID asli tidak bisa dipakai lagi, kontak kami pun rasanya tidak akan banyak membantu, terkadang ban ID juga disertai dengan ban IP dan lebih sering treatment untuk akun spam. Basicaly jika sudah di ban, itu sudah statement bahwa "Your not welcome in this forum"


----------



## AK46

Blue_Sky said:


> ^^
> 
> Jika sudah di ban ID asli tidak bisa dipakai lagi, kontak kami pun rasanya tidak akan banyak membantu, *terkadang ban ID juga disertai dengan ban IP* dan lebih sering treatment untuk akun spam. Basicaly jika sudah di ban, itu sudah statement bahwa "Your not welcome in this forum"


tapi kok masih ada yang bisa bereinkarnasi mod ? meski udah di banned berulangkali


----------



## longki

Bisa saja dia ganti posisi atau mengakali Ipnya.  Ip Address kan bukan berdasarkan komputer. melainkan dari si Provider CMIIW 

yang dari Komputer hanya MAC-Address. 

CMIIW Yaa


----------



## netsurfe

^^
which can be "modified" as well


----------



## Blue_Sky

AK46 said:


> tapi kok masih ada yang bisa bereinkarnasi mod ? meski udah di banned berulangkali


Sudah diwakili jawaban nya dari 2 forumer diatas saya


----------



## AceN

Mod & Mod,

Minta tolong untuk mengganti judul thread ini

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1316051

dari

*JAKARTA | Giant Sea Wall (DAM Raksasa)*

menjadi

*JAKARTA | National Capital Integrated Coastal Development ( NCICD )*

sudah minta ijin ke TS via PM, dan sudah diperbolehkan. Alasannya, karena nama resmi project-nya sekarang sudah berganti menjadi NCICD 

Thanks


----------



## Venantio

Blue_Sky said:


> ^^
> 
> Jika sudah di ban ID asli tidak bisa dipakai lagi, kontak kami pun rasanya tidak akan banyak membantu, terkadang ban ID juga disertai dengan ban IP dan lebih sering treatment untuk akun spam. Basicaly jika sudah di ban, itu sudah statement bahwa "Your not welcome in this forum"


Jadi artinya saya tidak bisa (mungkin bukan "tidak bisa" tetapi "tidak boleh") lagi gabung di forum ini lagi ya bro... I see, jelas sekarang... Makasih penjelasannya...


----------



## AceN

Yak, thread *Which are the 10 top skyline cities in Indonesia?* sukses diakhiri setelah mengudara sejak 12 Oktober 2006. 

Dimulai dari sebuah meja diskusi, berubah menjadi arena tinju, dan diakhiri dengan arena senam.

Satu quote dari *CrazyForId *yang saya suka dari thread tsb sbelum akhirnya ditutup :



> Baru baca ini thread. Parah sih defensifnya :lol:
> 
> *Gunakan common sense, biasakan self critics, biar ngga jadi militan*


Semoga SSCI tidak makin ancur isinya...

Cheers :cheers:


----------



## Nug's

Semoga dgn ditutupnya thread *Which are the top 10 skyline cities in Indonesia* bisa menjadi pelajaran dan bahan intropeksi diri bagi seluruh member SSCI, bahwa selalu berikan comment/postingan yg objective dan membangun, dan mengenyampingkan comment negative, demi kebersamaan dan kemajuan Indonesia.

Maju terus SSCI, berikan ide-ide yg kreatif dan menjunjung tinggi sportifitas! Salam :applause:


----------



## Marchest

Akhirnya thread *Which are the top 10 skyline in Indonesia* resmi ditutup
Tidak ada lagi perang satu kota melawan satu negara :tongue2:

Thank you :cheers:


----------



## laba-laba

Sangat disayangkan ditutup.


----------



## yudhit

Sebenarnya dr dulu itu gampang kok resepnya biar trit 10 top skyline gak sampe diclose. Cm satu aja resepnya biar gak sampe panas2an kek sekarang, yaitu semua forumer SSCI mau gak mau harus mengakui kok kalau skyline *Malang *itu pantas diurutan pertama dr 10 top skyline hahaha... :lol:
Diliat dr mananya skyline Malang yah..? :lol:


Maaf, ngomong2 kok ada trit dgn judul yg agak 'serupa' ya ditrit ini..?


----------



## IlhamBXT

Thread Nusantara akan hidup kembali karena postingan skyline kembali ke kota masing masing :cheers2:

Sent from my GT-I8262 using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Y

akhirnya....apa yang dikhawatirkan terjadi juga
thread itu akan selamat, jika saja rules diindahkan ...tapi ya sudahlah

**hiks, gak ada lagi thread tempat ane menambang jumlah* "*LIKE*" 

sekarang mari kita ramaikan lagi thread Netral ini
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1455144
dengan syarat, ikuti rules yang ada


----------



## v-sun

kalau pada masih ingin mengunggulkan kota masing2 tinggal pindah lapak kesini aja sih http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=514250 :lol:


----------



## Dazon

^^
ini juga bro, http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528939&page=104,
gw punya korek api, tinggal disiapin petasan.


----------



## hadi_rahman

Jujur, sangat disayangkan thread top skyline ditutup. Tapi jika itu keputusan terbaik momod, ya kita turuti saja 

Saya berkunjung ke thread tersebut hanya ingin melihat perkembangan skyline kota Indonesia dan bagaimana skyline kota mereka berkompetisi/bersaing. Tapi saya lihat persaingannya sangat tidak sehat. Banyak forumer yg dibrig/banned karena berdebat yg tidak sehat di thread ini. Jadi mari kita jaga kekondusifan thread 'kompetisi' yg lain. Jangan sampai sering menimbulkan debat tidak sehat seperti di thread top skyline 


D3Y said:


> akhirnya....apa yang dikhawatirkan terjadi juga
> thread itu akan selamat, jika saja rules diindahkan ...tapi ya sudahlah
> 
> **hiks, gak ada lagi thread tempat ane menambang jumlah* "*LIKE*"
> 
> sekarang mari kita ramaikan lagi thread Netral ini
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1455144
> dengan syarat, ikuti rules yang ada


Yee ada thread netral :banana: akhirnya ada salah satu pengganti thread top skyline  subscribe dulu ah


----------



## rahul medan




----------



## TFM1

gak ada thread itu SSC jadi berbeda, anggran hiburan jadi membengkak, karena biasanya kalau mau nonton film animasi, adventure, thriller, sci fi, action, comedy, drama, horror & telenovela tinggal buka thread itu, kini saya harus beli tiket ke bioskop :rofl:


----------



## D3Y

dear mods..
mohon pertimbangkan lagi janjinya untuk bikin thread dengan tema yang memajang skyline kota2 di indonesia dengan konsep berbeda, perketat rulesnya, no peringkatisasi just pure "_picture sharing_" sekalian mod jadi TS-nya
sejujurnya bagi ane SSCI sedikit rada garing kehilangan thread tersebut, setelah sebelumnya kehilangan thread sosial dan politik juga


----------



## rahul medan

TFM1 said:


> gak ada thread itu SSC jadi berbeda, anggran hiburan jadi membengkak, karena biasanya kalau mau nonton film animasi, adventure, thriller, sci fi, action, comedy, drama, horror & telenovela tinggal buka thread itu, kini saya harus beli tiket ke bioskop :rofl:


thread itu dibaca bukan ditonton. Gk usah lebay lah bung. hno:


----------



## rahul medan

D3Y said:


> dear mods..
> mohon pertimbangkan lagi janjinya untuk bikin thread dengan tema yang memajang skyline kota2 di indonesia dengan konsep berbeda, perketat rulesnya, no peringkatisasi just pure "_picture sharing_" sekalian mod jadi TS-nya
> sejujurnya bagi ane SSCI sedikit rada garing kehilangan thread tersebut, setelah sebelumnya kehilangan thread sosial dan politik juga



SSCI yg sudah sunyi bakal semakin sunyi...
judulnya aj *"skyscrapercity"*
so pada tau kan tujuan utama para member joint dimari, jujur rada heran juga dgn keputusan penutupan thread tsb :cheers:


----------



## TFM1

rahul medan said:


> thread itu dibaca bukan ditonton. Gk usah lebay lah bung. hno:


bung rahul nih lebay banget responnya, kalau bagi saya semua yg ada dalam kehidupan ini adalah tontonan.  itu namanya "joke" alias becandaan doank, dont take it to seriously bro. santai aja kayak di pantai.


----------



## rahul medan

TFM1 said:


> bung rahul nih lebay banget responnya, kalau bagi saya semua yg ada dalam kehidupan ini adalah tontonan.  itu namanya "joke" alias becandaan doank, dont take it to seriously bro. santai aja kayak di pantai.


Kalau bung TFM1 bijak dalam menyikapi mslah tsn mending skip aja tanpa harus berkomentar nyinyir dengan menyindir banyak pihak dgn alasan joke...
Gk semua orang bisa punya prinsip hidup seperti anda. Kalau anda merasa sindiran anda itu salah, mending anda meminta maaf karena orang akan lebih menghargai anda :cheers:


----------



## TFM1

^^ nyindir banyak pihak? pihak yg mana ya bro? kalau memang saya nyindir seisi thread, berarti saya juga nyindir diri saya sendiri, wong saya juga jadi aktor disana dalam beberapa scene  nah karena baru bung rahul yg merasa disindir, saya minta maaf ke bug rahul saja dulu. yg lain belum ada yg complain, yg lain sepertinya santai2 saja 

tapi bener kata bung rahul, rasanya agak beda gak ada itu thread, semoga ada thread penggantinya kelak, yg lebih baik.


----------



## IlhamBXT

icard:

Kalau dramanya pindah kesini mosok FAQ harus ditutup juga icard:


----------



## TFM1

^^ :lol: gak lah bro, paling orang2nya aja yg diusir alias kena ban :|


----------



## laba-laba

Teman teman pada diskusi janganlah di bilang drama dan telenovela.

Pelecehan itu . . .


----------



## urix99

daripada diskusi tinggi2an gedung, mending diskusi yg lebih berbobot, kan katanya forumer disini tinggi2 ilmunya, masa diskusinya cm tinggi2an gedung. 
Jgn karena namanya skyscraper, lantas isinya cm gedung ini gedung itu bagusan ini bagusan itu tinggian itu tinggian ini.


----------



## rahul medan

urix99 said:


> daripada diskusi tinggi2an gedung, mending diskusi yg lebih berbobot, kan katanya forumer disini tinggi2 ilmunya, masa diskusinya cm tinggi2an gedung.
> Jgn karena namanya skyscraper, lantas isinya cm gedung ini gedung itu bagusan ini bagusan itu tinggian itu tinggian ini.



Nama forum ini *SKYSCRAPERCITY*
Kalau gk mau bahas gedung2 tinggi ya salah forum donk :lol:


----------



## Nug's

Duh, setelah thread kemarin, mana lagi ini yg mau di closed? Come on guys, jgn selalu memancing keributan. Posting dan comment lah se objective mungkin, jgn smpe ada mnyinggung pihak lain dgn mnggunakan kata "katanya ilmu tinggi" lah, dll. Dewasa dalam menyikapi. *Bagaimana isi postingan anda, begitulah pancaran kepribadian anda.* Trims

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## urix99

Nug's^^ loh kok saya dituduh memancing keributan. Padahal cm menyarankan. Sulit memang memberi saran, yasudahlah aku cm kasih saran. #leaving


----------



## rahul medan

Nug's said:


> Duh, setelah thread kemarin, mana lagi ini yg mau di closed? Come on guys, jgn selalu memancing keributan. Posting dan comment lah se objective mungkin, jgn smpe ada mnyinggung pihak lain dgn mnggunakan kata "katanya ilmu tinggi" lah, dll. Dewasa dalam menyikapi. *Bagaimana isi postingan anda, begitulah pancaran kepribadian anda.* Trims
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk



Yup Nug's agak heran deh setelah thread yg itu di closed ada beberapa forumer bak pahlawan kesiangan ngomongin ttg drama, sinetron, telenovela, minta close thread sejenis dll..
Harusnya diam aja toh threadnya juga sudah di close...


----------



## laba-laba

Yukk Mampir dimari

*TOP 10 COOLEST Streetscape city in Indonesia*


----------



## sandy_936

Entah ya, saya rasa kalo ada kecenderungan untuk mem-peringkat-kan itu, pasti ujung-ujungnya jadi gontok-gontokan lagi. Mungkin judulnya bisa diubah lebih netral?


----------



## laba-laba

sandy_936 said:


> Entah ya, saya rasa kalo ada kecenderungan untuk mem-peringkat-kan itu, pasti ujung-ujungnya jadi gontok-gontokan lagi. Mungkin judulnya bisa diubah lebih netral?


sampai sekarang tidak ada gontok gontokan...

Janganlah melarang anak untuk naik sepeda, tapi ajarilah anak itu hal2 yang baik dalam bersepeda hingga anak itu tidak celaka.


Kita ada MOMOD yg disini untuk membina itu semua. Karena kurasa tugas MOMOD disini bukan hanya nge BAN, Nutup Thread ataupun Mengubah JUDUL Thread.
Kita punya MOMOD yang harus bisa menganyomin MEMBER disini.


----------



## yudhit

- deleted -


----------



## sandy_936

laba-laba said:


> sampai sekarang tidak ada gontok gontokan...
> 
> Janganlah melarang anak untuk naik sepeda, tapi ajarilah anak itu hal2 yang baik dalam bersepeda hingga anak itu tidak celaka.
> 
> 
> Kita ada MOMOD yg disini untuk membina itu semua. Karena kurasa tugas MOMOD disini bukan hanya nge BAN, Nutup Thread ataupun Mengubah JUDUL Thread.
> Kita punya MOMOD yang harus bisa menganyomin MEMBER disini.


iya pak, tapi anak-anak tetaplah anak-anak, kadang-kadang (walau ga semua ya) kalo liat temennya punya sepeda baru yg lebih bagus dipamerin ke sekolahnya / ga perlu sepeda yg lbh bagus lah, emg anaknya ga seneng aja sama temennya itu, eh gataunya diem-diem ban.nya dikempesin, bodynya dilecet-lecetin. Ingat ya, ga semua, tapi emang realitanya gitu.


----------



## Dazon

eurico said:


> ^^ ttp pake nama jakarta aje bro.... Biar kl gugling cepet dpt juga


ew, baru tau gw...kalo gw kesusahan cari sesuatu, cukup di guugle ketik "sinarmas MSIG tower + skyscrapercity" kalo lupa nama proyeknya ya derita lo :tongue3:



Wicak_15 said:


> ^^ kalo begitu kenapa gak sekalian aja semua sub forum selain Jakarta (kayak Bandung, Surabaya, Balikpapan dll) penggunaan kata masing2 kota di awal judul thread dicabut namanya??? Jadi contoh Surabaya kan ada tuhh kota satelitnya,semacam Gresik, Sidoharjo,dll mending dipisahkan aja thread proyek2 di kota satelit tersebut. Surabaya ya surabaya. Gresik ya gresik contohnya. Ya kayak thread jakarta kan terpisah tuhh sama thread Bodetabek.
> 
> Klo gw pribadi khusus jakarta malahh harusnya ye judul awalnya ditambah area proyek tersebut berada. Sperti kalo tuhh proyek ada di Jakarta Barat maka judul awalnya jadi "West Jakarta". Dan juga sub forum Jakarta harusnya dipisah lagi berdasarkan 5 area wilayah Jakarta. Jakarta Barat, Jakarta Pusat, Jakarta Selatan, Jakarta Timur, dan Jakarta Utara. Biar yang paling rajin update kayak gw, om varis, om toto, Bang aan_mustafa dll gak kesulitan mencari tuhh thread berada


Jakarta sebagai sample. Thread kota satelit di sub forum di kota lain sebanyak bodetabek gak? bodetabek dipisahkan karena sudah cukup banyak meski membernya banyak yang passive. contoh saja di ada jatinagor, gresik itu threadnya sedikit banget brow, masa mau dibandingkandan di pisahkan seperti bodetabek?

Gw setuju dengan elo, tapi dikarenakan jakarta dijadikan satu tanpa dibeda2kan areanya ya kalo menurut gw sih mendingan di hilangkan Jakartanya. 

Kalopun sudah di pisahin menjadi sub sub forum seperti:
1. jakarta utara
2. jakarta barat
3. jakarta selatan
4. jakarta timur
5. jakarta pusat,

dak perlu lagi penamaan seperti:
*CENTRAL JAKARTA | Sinarmas MSIG Tower (Chase Tower) | Office | 200m+ | 47 fl | U/C*



Wicak_15 said:


> Biar yang paling rajin update kayak gw, om varis, om toto, Bang aan_mustafa dll gak kesulitan mencari tuhh thread berada


yah brow, namanya juga forum kalo kesulitan cari thread ya wajar... kalo lupa ya tinggal guugle, kalo sampe males cari threadnya? musti dipertanyakan tuh keniatannya untuk mengunjungin forum.


----------



## tazpeople

^^Kayaknya Kota2 Satelit Jakarta project HRnya jauh lebih banyak dan massive dari beberapa kota induk yang punya Subforum sendiri, hanya sebagian project saja yangd ada theadnya,sebagian hanya diposting di thread P&D masing2. Jadi wajar bila dipisah dari Jakarta :cheers : CMIIW
Malah kalau bisa mah : Tangerang, Bekasi,Depok,Bogor punya Subforum sendiri-sendiri.


----------



## Wicak_15

^^ 
Pertama anjritt parahh abiss gak tau nama proyek derita kite2?? Yg namanya lupa proyek mahh wajar kali. Apalagi di Jekardahh. Wewww proyek yg suka di-list Bro Eurico aja blum tentu 100% kejangkau semua kali sama forumers. Bisa2 ada lebih dari 200 proyek kali yang lokasinya terpencil bangett. Dan itupun bisa2 gak semua forumers tahu tuhh proyek apa.

Jakarta jadi sample? Waduhh kasian amat dahh jadi bahan percobaan Jakarta??? Ckckckckckicard: "mau dibawa kemana thread Jakarta??" *nyanyifalss:nuts: Ya gak bisa gitulahh. Skarang lihat aja kota2 lain yg dibuat sub forum-nya. Rata2 di luar kotanya aja udah mulai berkembang dan pasti otomatis nambah proyek. Kayak kalo di surabaya kan pasti bayak tuhh proyek2 baru bermunculan di Sidoharjo contohnya. Dan klo udah begitu mahh ya lama kelamaan pasti sama aja donk kayak Bodetabek?? walaupun secara kuantitas gak sebanyak Bodetabek. Dibawa sama ratakan aja dehh mendingan. Gak usah ada pembeda2an segala lahhh. Jakarta tetep aja sama aja dengan yang kota lain menurut gw. Yang membedakan cuma kuantitas proyek sama ketinggian dan luas proyek doankk.

Ketiga tentang judul thread, udah dehhh mendingan pake standar Ssci aja kali. Biarpun thread Jakarta dengan Bodetabek udah kepisahh kan tetap aja donkk suatu thread harus ada identitas letak proyek tersebut dan juga bisa aja ada suatu bukti otentik bahwa itu proyek beneran ada di Jakarta atau di kota satelit. Kalo ngak pasti ada forumers yang bingung nihh proyeknya dimana. Bisa2 suatu saat nanti pasti seseorang mengira BSD di Jakarta padahal itu lokasinya di Tangerang Selatan. Karena apa? Lahh lokasinya aja gak dikasih tahu di judulnya. Masa musti cari2 lagi sihh sampe belakang sampe awal thread hanya gara2 pengen tahu lokasinya dimana?? Inget harusnya suatu thread harus gampang dikunjungi dan gampang dapetin informasinya. Bukan sebaliknya. Kalo udah sebaliknya otomatis tuhh thread sepi donkk??? Dan juga udah seharusnya kali gak ada yang harus diistimewakan. Kalo standar peraturan judul di Jakarta berubah maka kota lain juga harus berubah juga donkk standar penamaan judul thread??? Lagipula kasihan tuhh momod masa tiap hari musti tongkrongin SSCI mlulu dan ngubah nama thread lagii yang jumlahnya udah segunung?? Kapan momod punya Quality Time-nya??? Kecuali klo momod lagi jomblo truss jarang malam mingguan dan pentengin mlulu dah SSCI. Bukannya hang out malah pentengin muluu ssci.

Terakhir yang namanya kesulitan gak cuma lupa doank kali. Bisa aja tuhh forumers gak tau nama proyeknya apa. Kalo udah begitu percuma lahh nyari2 di google kalo gak tau nama proyeknya. Udah sering yang namanya lupa nama proyeknya dan kadang kalo cari di google pasti kadang suka gak nyambung kalo gak spesifik.


----------



## Dazon

Wicak_15 said:


> ^^
> Pertama anjritt parahh abiss gak tau nama proyek derita kite2?? Yg namanya lupa proyek mahh wajar kali. Apalagi di Jekardahh. Wewww proyek yg suka di-list Bro Eurico aja blum tentu 100% kejangkau semua kali sama forumers. Bisa2 ada lebih dari 200 proyek kali yang lokasinya terpencil bangett. Dan itupun bisa2 gak semua forumers tahu tuhh proyek apa.


ya kalo lupa nama proyek ya derita lo sendiri, masa nyalahin orang lain? :lol:
gw juga sering lupa, ya itu derita gw.



> Jakarta jadi sample? Waduhh kasian amat dahh jadi bahan percobaan Jakarta??? Ckckckckckicard: "mau dibawa kemana thread Jakarta??"*nyanyifalss:nuts: Ya gak bisa gitulahh.


gini coy kalo mau dijadiin sample ya mendingan jakarta, kalo kotalain yang akan dijadikan sample akan banyak polemik bermunculan (sorry to say) mau dibawa kemana? ya disitu2 aja coy.



> karang lihat aja kota2 lain yg dibuat sub forum-nya. Rata2 di luar kotanya aja udah mulai berkembang dan pasti otomatis nambah proyek. Kayak kalo di surabaya kan pasti bayak tuhh proyek2 baru bermunculan di Sidoharjo contohnya. Dan klo udah begitu mahh ya lama kelamaan pasti sama aja donk kayak Bodetabek?? walaupun secara kuantitas gak sebanyak Bodetabek. Dibawa sama ratakan aja dehh mendingan. Gak usah ada pembeda2an segala lahhh. Jakarta tetep aja sama aja dengan yang kota lain menurut gw. Yang membedakan cuma kuantitas proyek sama ketinggian dan luas proyek doankk.


coba bawa dimari thread2 yang ada sidoharjonya, lalu lo list disini... lalu lo ajukan ke moderator untuk dijadikan sub sub forumnya surabaya. nanti akan ada pertanyaan apakah layak atau tidak untuk saat ini. ini bukan soal membeda2kan atau mengistimewakan jakarta & bodetabek dengan kota yang lainnya, tapi lihat kenyataannya saja... 



> Ketiga tentang judul thread, udah dehhh mendingan pake standar Ssci aja kali.


mandra said " bujuk buneng.. di lakukan juga belom, baru usulan saja" :lol:



> Biarpun thread Jakarta dengan Bodetabek udah kepisahh kan tetap aja donkk suatu thread harus ada identitas letak proyek tersebut dan juga bisa aja ada suatu bukti otentik bahwa itu proyek beneran ada di Jakarta atau di kota satelit. Kalo ngak pasti ada forumers yang bingung nihh proyeknya dimana. Bisa2 suatu saat nanti pasti seseorang mengira BSD di Jakarta padahal itu lokasinya di Tangerang Selatan. Karena apa? Lahh lokasinya aja gak dikasih tahu di judulnya. Masa musti cari2 lagi sihh sampe belakang sampe awal thread hanya gara2 pengen tahu lokasinya dimana??


yah orang semua orang bisa membaca kali, 

1. kalo ngeklik sub forum jakarta ya isinya jakarta
2. kalo ngeklik sub sub forum bodetabek ya isinya proyek2 bodetabek

maka dari itu yang namanya forum ada yang dinamakan sub forum/ sub sub forum dsb, jadi intinya untuk lokasi sudah diwakilkan oleh title sub forum & sub sub forum itu sendiri. 



> Inget harusnya suatu thread harus gampang dikunjungi dan gampang dapetin informasinya. Bukan sebaliknya. Kalo udah sebaliknya otomatis tuhh thread sepi donkk??? Dan juga udah seharusnya kali gak ada yang harus diistimewakan. Kalo standar peraturan judul di Jakarta berubah maka kota lain juga harus berubah juga donkk standar penamaan judul thread???


coy yang namanya forumer apa lagi kecintaan sama suatu hal/yang mencari informasi penting buat dia, itu akan dibela2in dan akan membaca satu persatu perpage tiap threadnya. 



> Lagipula kasihan tuhh momod masa tiap hari musti tongkrongin SSCI mlulu dan ngubah nama thread lagii yang jumlahnya udah segunung?? Kapan momod punya Quality Time-nya??? Kecuali klo momod lagi jomblo truss jarang malam mingguan dan pentengin mlulu dah SSCI. Bukannya hang out malah pentengin muluu ssci.


kan kalopun terjadi perubahan itu sudah gw warning dari awal usulannya, situ baca gak? kalopun terjadi pengubahan nama gw rasa gak sampe 2 jam kelar kok asal koneksi lancar(untuk jakarta). memang seperti itu akan menggangu quality time? lah itu kan suka dukanya jadi moderator. 



> Terakhir yang namanya kesulitan gak cuma lupa doank kali. Bisa aja tuhh forumers gak tau nama proyeknya apa. Kalo udah begitu percuma lahh nyari2 di google kalo gak tau nama proyeknya. Udah sering yang namanya lupa nama proyeknya dan kadang kalo cari di google pasti kadang suka gak nyambung kalo gak spesifik.


kalo gak tahu nama proyeknya mau gimana lagi, solusi terbaik cuma tanya2 di sembarang thread atau yang paling mudah di thread jalist.

guugle lebih sakti dari forum cuy, aplikasi search di forum jauh lebih buruk dari guugle. 



tazpeople said:


> ^^Kayaknya Kota2 Satelit Jakarta project HRnya jauh lebih banyak dan massive dari beberapa kota induk yang punya Subforum sendiri, hanya sebagian project saja yangd ada theadnya,sebagian hanya diposting di thread P&D masing2. Jadi wajar bila dipisah dari Jakarta :cheers : CMIIW
> Malah kalau bisa mah : Tangerang, Bekasi,Depok,Bogor punya Subforum sendiri-sendiri.


udah gw compare dan prakiraan gw bodetabek + surabaya + bandung VS jakarta tetap win jakarta soal HR. yang belum terexpose dijakarta jumlahnya juga tanggung2 juga. 

iya sama kepinginnya tangerang bekasi depok bogor punya subforumnya sendiri2.. tapi kalo member aktifnya masih seperti ini ya tidak akan terjadi hal itu disini. depok is dead, bogor = dying.


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

Ini Dazon mesra amat ama Wicak yah..? 
Get a room guys!


----------



## laba-laba

Sebenarnya jalan keluarnya cuman 1 pertanyaan.

Bisakah om Dazon menjelaskan kerugian bila Penamaan JAKARTA itu tetap ada ?


( Kalau tidak ada yg dirugikan, buat apa dihapus ? )


----------



## Dazon

^^
tidak ada kerugiannya.

kebetulan dihari kemarin gw bertandang ke sub sub forum nya filipina yakni makati, disana gak perlu penamaan makati lagi di setiap judulnya, jadi judul thread gak terlalu panjang. lebih simple lihatnya, sila cek sendiri di sub sub forum itu dengan sub forum jakarta. 

sekali lagi ini hanya usulan loh kan yang menentukan moderator jek... 



Shaggy_Solo said:


> Ini Dazon mesra amat ama Wicak yah..?
> Get a room guys!


ea, karena dibahas disini ya mau gak mau diselesaikan disini bro, padahal cuma usulan... belum tentu di approve sama momod


----------



## yudibali2008

Saya setuju usul Dazon.....terutama utk sub forum Greater, sebaiknya sih di tiadakan saja penggunaan nama kota lagi di tiap judul trit.

Kecuali masih tergabung dengan kota2 lainnya, penamaan kota di awal judul memang bagus di pakai, biar mudah mencari nya kelak.

Semua tergantung bang moderator mana yg terbaik saja keputusannya....

Cheers


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

Basicly saya juga setuju khusus utk Jakarta tidak perlu lagi memasang nama JAKARTA pada threads, toh sudah masuk di sub-forum Jakarta.
Lebih simple aja.


----------



## eurico

Om VRS di manakah dirimu berada???


----------



## VRS

Lg d roxy, mau jual smartphone, ganti baru. Hi3x.


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

VRS said:


> Lg d roxy, mau jual smartphone, ganti baru. Hi3x.


Nah gitu donk Om.. Biar bisa update foto-foto proyek Jakarta terus..
Kan cuma kalian yang sering update.. Fotoku & yang lain gak dianggep Wicak. #bantingnokiaE63


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

Dear Moderators,

Mohon bantuannya membersihkan postingan sampah ini yang jelas klonengan seseorang (ban needed)

Threadnya di sini

Thank you. :cheers2:


----------



## RAGIL77

minta tolong mod, thread ini judulnya dirubah menjadi

*BEKASI | Grand Dhika City | Apartement | 28 Floors | T/O*

Thank you :cheers:


----------



## Ichiban 1

Deleted


----------



## PoetraDaerah

Mod tolong thread ini judulnya dirubah jadi
*
MAKASSAR | Travellers Suite | Hotel | 14 floors | T/O*

dan thread ini judulnya dirubah jadi

*MAKASSAR | Rosmery Pane | Hotel | 14 floors | T/O *

Terima kasih


----------



## stareky

Dear Moderators,

dibantu edit judul [BALIKPAPAN] CitraCity Balikpapan|Mix Used Development|Hotel, Apartment, Citywalk, etc|Proposed

Jadi,
*[BALIKPAPAN] Citra City Balikpapan|Mixed Used|Citradream Hotel 8 Floors|11 Towers Apartment @12 Floors|Office Park 20 Units @6 Floors|Food Village|Proposed*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1652766&page=15


----------



## yudhit

Om momod, mau nanya nih. Atau mungkin ada forumer lain ada yg bs jawab.
Gini, kok saya perhatiin ada beberapa forumer yg gak bs liat beberapa pict/foto dr forumer lain (termasuk uploadan dr saya). Saya sendiri jg pernah 2 kali gak bs liat pict yg diupload dr forumer lain (keduanya diupload dr photobucket), tp setelah saya liat via lappy baru bs keliatan pictnya. Dan kayaknya hal ini sdh terjadi sejak 3 minggu lalu. 

Kira2 knp yah om mod..? Thank u...


----------



## longki

^^
saya pernah demikian.. Setelah saya hapus cache, alhamdulillah bisa lihat fotonya ...


----------



## yudibali2008

yudhit said:


> Om momod, mau nanya nih. Atau mungkin ada forumer lain ada yg bs jawab.
> Gini, kok saya perhatiin ada beberapa forumer yg gak bs liat beberapa pict/foto dr forumer lain (termasuk uploadan dr saya). Saya sendiri jg pernah 2 kali gak bs liat pict yg diupload dr forumer lain (keduanya diupload dr photobucket), tp setelah saya liat via lappy baru bs keliatan pictnya. Dan kayaknya hal ini sdh terjadi sejak 3 minggu lalu.
> 
> Kira2 knp yah om mod..? Thank u...



mungkin di block sama internet provider yg dipake sama beberapa forumer ssci disini...coba pakai yg lain bro yudhit...bisa pakai postimage.org, bisa pakai flickr, bisa pakai imageshack dll. bro yudhit selama ini upload dan posting nya pakai apa?

kalau saya selama ini sih pakai postimage...mudah, cepat proses upload nya dan sejauh ini sih masih bisa di akses lewat hampir semua internet provider.


----------



## yudhit

longki said:


> ^^
> saya pernah demikian.. Setelah saya hapus cache, alhamdulillah bisa lihat fotonya ...


^^
*Cache *itu apa yah..? Maaf saya gaptek. Kendala yg pernah saya alami itu kl saya liat SSC via iPad doang, kl via lappy normal2 aja. Saya kadang kl cuman sekedar liat2 SSC kadang pk iPad.
Di iPad ada *cache*-nya jg gak..? Atau adanya cm di lappy sm komputer doang..?


----------



## yudhit

yudibali2008 said:


> mungkin di block sama internet provider yg dipake sama beberapa forumer ssci disini...coba pakai yg lain bro yudhit...bisa pakai postimage.org, bisa pakai flickr, bisa pakai imageshack dll. bro yudhit selama ini upload dan posting nya pakai apa?
> 
> kalau saya selama ini sih pakai postimage...mudah, cepat proses upload nya dan sejauh ini sih masih bisa di akses lewat hampir semua internet provider.


^^
Saya pk *imgur *bro. Tp saya jg pernah ngalamin itu, gak bs liat pict yg diupload via imageshack lewat iPad, tp cm 2 kali aja, selebihnya bs liat kok meskipun ngintip pk iPad lagi, jd saya pikir gak jg sih kl diblokir sm operatornya. Saya pk operator Redstation.
Oya, trus knp diblok sm operator kl memang bener2 diblok..?

Aduh kok saya nanya mulu yah. Maklum gaptek :bash:


----------



## yudibali2008

bukan provider di tempat bro yudhit, provider lokal indonesia kemungkinan yg ngeblock...kalau saya liat teman2 yg pakai First Media yg nggak bisa liat CMIIW

kalau saya sih pakai speedy tidak masalah melihat postingan foto bro yudhit 




yudhit said:


> ^^
> *Cache *itu apa yah..? Maaf saya gaptek. Kendala yg pernah saya alami itu kl saya liat SSC via iPad doang, kl via lappy normal2 aja. Saya kadang kl cuman sekedar liat2 SSC kadang pk iPad.
> Di iPad ada *cache*-nya jg gak..? Atau adanya cm di lappy sm komputer doang..?


ada kok clear cache di iPad....coba ke Setting>Safari>nanti ada pilihan Clear History atau Cookies and Data....sudah iOS 7 kan?


----------



## rahul medan

yudhit said:


> Om momod, mau nanya nih. Atau mungkin ada forumer lain ada yg bs jawab.
> Gini, kok saya perhatiin ada beberapa forumer yg gak bs liat beberapa pict/foto dr forumer lain (termasuk uploadan dr saya). Saya sendiri jg pernah 2 kali gak bs liat pict yg diupload dr forumer lain (keduanya diupload dr photobucket), tp setelah saya liat via lappy baru bs keliatan pictnya. Dan kayaknya hal ini sdh terjadi sejak 3 minggu lalu.
> 
> Kira2 knp yah om mod..? Thank u...


Kalau dari flickr biasanya di link pics yg sudah diupload ada https. Coba S nya dihapus jadi http aja.


----------



## rahul medan

Mod tolong edit thread ini menjadi:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1684677
MEDAN l Borubudur l Convention Center + Vihara l 12 Floors l T/O

tq


----------



## yudhit

yudibali2008 said:


> ada kok clear cache di iPad....coba ke Setting>Safari>nanti ada pilihan Clear History atau Cookies and Data....sudah iOS 7 kan?


^^
Thnx infonya..! Iya, pake iOS 7. Tp sdh beberapa hr ini meskipun cm sekedar ngintip SSC sj, saya mending pk lappy. Nanti saran bro yudi saya coba, coz iPad lebih sering dipake bini :lol:
Oya, barusan nanya temen yg paham komputer, katanya bs jd ada error di script websitenya. Tp kemungkinan terbesar dr operatornya yg ngeblok krn banyak content yg gak sesuai.
:doh: Apa lg ini, kok ada istilah script segala. Wesss emboh...tambah gak mudeng saya... :wallbash:




rahul medan said:


> Kalau dari flickr biasanya di link pics yg sudah diupload ada https. Coba S nya dihapus jadi http aja.


^^
Di lappy gak ada kendala kok. Tp thanx sarannya mas rahul. Nanti kl ada kendala lg, saya coba sarannya...


----------



## longki

yudhit said:


> ^^
> *Cache *itu apa yah..? Maaf saya gaptek. Kendala yg pernah saya alami itu kl saya liat SSC via iPad doang, kl via lappy normal2 aja. Saya kadang kl cuman sekedar liat2 SSC kadang pk iPad.
> Di iPad ada *cache*-nya jg gak..? Atau adanya cm di lappy sm komputer doang..?


Maaf cuma sekadar menjawab 

Cache itu umpamanya kalau kita Buka Page berisi gambar, berisi text dan file file lain akan disimpan di dalam komputer kita. Makanya kalau kita biasa buka page yang pernah kita buka, pasti gambarnya cepat keluar .. karena file yang diambil berasal dari komputer kita, dengan kata lain tidak perlu banyak waktu untuk mengambil file lagi dari server dimana file itu berada ..


----------



## yudibali2008

*Dear Mods*


Ada yang nyampah nih :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1726159


and here another :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=113878409#post113878409


----------



## Marchest

^^ duh, pelakunya dari satubet.com lagi hno:, harus dikasih hukuman lebih berat lagi biar jera (lebih dari ban IP)


----------



## stareky

Sampah kececer nah Mod.....http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1726162


----------



## amza

^^
Dan Ini .... http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1726160


----------



## Wicak_15

^^ 
Om mod sekalian donk sama thread ini 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1726004 

Dibuang aja threadnya. Soalnya udah gak sesuai format juga kalo mau tanya2 apartment gak usah dibuat thread tersendiri. Jadi kebanyakan sampah


----------



## Blue_Sky

^^

Saya lihat harusnya ybs bertanya di thread DEPOK l Project & Development
Namun thread tsb belum eksis. Apa ada forumer Depok yang mau membuat jika dirasa diperlukan?


----------



## Wicak_15

^^ 
Mod Depok P&D udah ada threadnya 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1533923 

kalo bisa di-sticky aja karena itu thread mewakili seputaran proyek di Depok. Walaupun pasti gak gitu banyak yg posting dan banyak thread proyek2 tersendiri.

Sekalian saran aja postingan yg ada di thread yg aku kasih link sebelumnya sebaiknya dipindahkan aja ke thread Depok P&D. Karena lebih bener sebenarnya diposting disana.


----------



## D3Y

mod...ane mau minta maaf karena keteledoran ane dalam bikin thread di sub ROH, hingga bikin thread jadi dobel

minta tolong thread yang satunya di delete aja ya mod
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1726208

maaf merepotkan, hatur nuhun


----------



## Blue_Sky

^^

Thanks. Done :cheers:


----------



## XtremeRampage

Mau tanya...kalau bikin thread proyek yang melintasi 2 provinsi itu sebaiknya dikasih judulnya gimana? Apa sesuai lokasi sebagian besar proyeknya berada?


----------



## Wicak_15

Om mod mohon thread sedikit direvisi. Dari:

JAKARTA | Domaine Residences | Apartment | 1 x 60 Fl, 1 x 57 Fl | U/C 

Menjadi 

*JAKARTA | Casa Domaine | Apartment | 1 x 60 Fl, 1 x 57 Fl | U/C* 

Thank you:cheers:


----------



## Blue_Sky

XtremeRampage said:


> Mau tanya...kalau bikin thread proyek yang melintasi 2 provinsi itu sebaiknya dikasih judulnya gimana? Apa sesuai lokasi sebagian besar proyeknya berada?


Bisa pulau nya saja seperti contoh dibawah ini

JAVA ISLAND | Trans Java Tollway – Project and News


----------



## XtremeRampage

^^
Makasih. Boleh sekalian minta tolong gak post2 ini dipindah ke thread berikut (lebih sesuai proyek dan biar gak _dopost_)?  

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=113561236&postcount=126
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=113685879&postcount=134
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=113745871&postcount=137

ke:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1726499


----------



## Blue_Sky

Its ok dopost, di quote saja ke thread baru nya


----------



## syahrial.moze

Many thanks bro


----------



## laba-laba

OH ya.. kalau mau lihat SKYLINE kota MEdan, 

sila di mari *Medan Skyline & Aerial Pics *

tq


----------



## AJIE

DEAR MODERATORS,

TOLONG SAYA DIBANTU UNTUK MENGUBAH THREAD INI: (*PATI) Poject & Development*

MENJADI INI: *[PATI] Project & Development*

THANK A LOT.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1726554


----------



## AJIE

Thank so much, Mr. Moderators, atas bantuannya sudah mengubah thread saya menjadi *[PATI] Project & Development*.


----------



## Dazon

to double boss,

tolong di cek thread ini: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1664755&page=2

thx u.


----------



## syahrial.moze

Selamat pagi Moderators.

PM saya kepada Mas BlueSky yang berisi complain atas perlakuan *PA dan Trolling saudara Ilham* hingga sekarang masih tidak digubris oleh Mod BlueSky. Ada apa????? Bukankah PA dan Trolling orang ke kita bisa diberikan warning minimal Brig oleh Moderator bagi si Pelaku? Tapi yang bersangkutan pelaku PA dan Troll berkali2 tersebut masih ada dan belum ada peringatan resmi di trit bersangkutan atau di FAQ ini. Dan sampai sekarang sudah 4 hari belum ada balasan apapun dari moderator BlueSky. *Kenapa seperti ada Tebang Pilih dalam menegakkan aturan di SSCI ini? *Semua PA dan Troll saudara Ilham sudah saya ScreenCapt menjaga dirubah sepihak. 

Kalau memang tidak/belum ada kejelasan atau tindakan apapun mungkin saya terpaksa complain ke Moderator Internasional perihal ini jika masih tidak digubris.

Pertanyaan terakhit saya, *"Apakah yanh dilakukan saudara Ilham di Trit Sepinggan dan Kualanamu itu Tidak Termasuk PA dan Trolling?"* Saya ingin tau jawaban perihal ini PA & Trolling atau Bukan. Jika memang itu menurut Moderator bukan PA atau Trolling, saya harap diberikan perlakuan spesial yang sama yang didapat Saudara Ilham jika melakukan PA dan Trolling terhadap forumer lain agar tidak di Brig atau Warning apapun sejenisnya.

Harap direspon segera. Terimakasih.


----------



## IlhamBXT

syahrial.moze said:


> Selamat pagi Moderators.
> 
> PM saya kepada Mas BlueSky yang berisi complain atas perlakuan *PA dan Trolling saudara Ilham* hingga sekarang masih tidak digubris oleh Mod BlueSky. Ada apa????? Bukankah PA dan Trolling orang ke kita bisa diberikan warning minimal Brig oleh Moderator bagi si Pelaku? Tapi yang bersangkutan pelaku PA dan Troll berkali2 tersebut masih ada dan belum ada peringatan resmi di trit bersangkutan atau di FAQ ini. Dan sampai sekarang sudah 4 hari belum ada balasan apapun dari moderator BlueSky. *Kenapa seperti ada Tebang Pilih dalam menegakkan aturan di SSCI ini? *Semua PA dan Troll saudara Ilham sudah saya ScreenCapt menjaga dirubah sepihak.
> 
> Kalau memang tidak/belum ada kejelasan atau tindakan apapun mungkin saya terpaksa complain ke Moderator Internasional perihal ini jika masih tidak digubris.
> 
> Pertanyaan terakhit saya, *"Apakah yanh dilakukan saudara Ilham di Trit Sepinggan dan Kualanamu itu Tidak Termasuk PA dan Trolling?"* Saya ingin tau jawaban perihal ini PA & Trolling atau Bukan. Jika memang itu menurut Moderator bukan PA atau Trolling, saya harap diberikan perlakuan spesial yang sama yang didapat Saudara Ilham jika melakukan PA dan Trolling terhadap forumer lain agar tidak di Brig atau Warning apapun sejenisnya.
> 
> Harap direspon segera. Terimakasih.


Sebelumnya saya cuma mau kasih tahu bahwa pekerjaan moderator bukan hanya untuk mengurusi masalah atau permintaan yang ada di Skyscrapercity.com beliau juga punya pekerjaan didunia nyata yang menuntut untuk harus dikerjakan tepat waktu dan sesuai dengan tanggung jawabnya.Kenapa harus menyalahkan moderator kalau memang moderatornya sedang sibuk sekali.Menunggu tidak mesti 4 hari bisa seminggu bisa sebulan tergantung waktu sela yang ada.

Siapa yang dikasih keistimewaan ? apakah disini ada Gold Member / First Class member ya ? brig atau warning diberikan sesuai dengan peraturan yang berlaku.Yang memutuskan moderator bukan dengan menggiring opini untuk memberikan "hukuman" kepada ID yang bersangkutan.

Gampangnya sih kalau di forum gini aja 
Gak suka sama gaya postingan,pikiran atau cara berbicaranya gampang ! 
Tahap 1 PM Tahap 2 bisa dengan memblacklist ID tersebut (dalam pengaturan di Forum ini ada fasilitas untuk memblacklist ID Tersebut) 3.Hubungi aja socmed / contact person yang diberikan setiap forumer di Signature atau via PM gampang kan? 


Intinya begitu saja,meminjam pepatah yang sangat terkenal "Take It or Leave it".Karena saya rasa FAQ bukan sekedar tempat untuk "mengobrol" saja.



Terima Kasih,


----------



## laba-laba

Tugas *MODERATOR *disini tidak lah *AKAN berubah* ketika aktifitas real life nya makin lama makin banyak, sehingga waktu untuk menjadi moderator di SSCi ini tidak terlalu banyak lagi.
TETAP lah harus perhatiannya tidak berubah ketika dia baru dilantik jadi MODERATOR.


Bila tak ada waktu lagi buat SSCi ini ? kenapa dipaksa ??

Kan juga kita2 gak ada yang nyuruh dia jadi moderator. Jangan dipaksa...


----------



## faiz irsyad

om momod mohon bantuanya untuk merubah nama :
Tegal ‎

menjadi :
Tegal City of Maritime

terima kasih banyak, thanks before :cheers:


----------



## syahrial.moze

IlhamBXT said:


> Sebelumnya saya cuma mau kasih tahu bahwa pekerjaan moderator bukan hanya untuk mengurusi masalah atau permintaan yang ada di Skyscrapercity.com beliau juga punya pekerjaan didunia nyata yang menuntut untuk harus dikerjakan tepat waktu dan sesuai dengan tanggung jawabnya.Kenapa harus menyalahkan moderator kalau memang moderatornya sedang sibuk sekali.Menunggu tidak mesti 4 hari bisa seminggu bisa sebulan tergantung waktu sela yang ada.
> 
> Siapa yang dikasih keistimewaan ? apakah disini ada Gold Member / First Class member ya ? brig atau warning diberikan sesuai dengan peraturan yang berlaku.Yang memutuskan moderator bukan dengan menggiring opini untuk memberikan "hukuman" kepada ID yang bersangkutan.
> 
> Gampangnya sih kalau di forum gini aja
> Gak suka sama gaya postingan,pikiran atau cara berbicaranya gampang !
> Tahap 1 PM Tahap 2 bisa dengan memblacklist ID tersebut (dalam pengaturan di Forum ini ada fasilitas untuk memblacklist ID Tersebut) 3.Hubungi aja socmed / contact person yang diberikan setiap forumer di Signature atau via PM gampang kan?
> 
> 
> Intinya begitu saja,meminjam pepatah yang sangat terkenal "Take It or Leave it".Karena saya rasa FAQ bukan sekedar tempat untuk "mengobrol" saja.
> 
> 
> 
> Terima Kasih,


Saya yakin anda smart dan bisa melihat history ini trit FAQ.
Silahkan baca postingan Mas AJIE:
*Yesterday 02:15 PM* AJIE DEAR MODERATORS,

TOLONG SAYA DIBANTU UNTUK MENGUBAH THREAD INI: (*PATI) Poject & Development*

MENJADI INI: *[PATI] Project & Development*

THANK A LOT.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1726554 

Dan kemudian dia posting lagi

*Yesterday 08:39 PM* AJIE Thank so much, Mr. Moderators, atas bantuannya sudah mengubah thread saya menjadi *[PATI] Project & Development*. 

Saya yakin anda smart, sekarang saya tanya, memangnya antara jam 02:15 PM ke jam 08:39 PM request trit yang diminta bisa rubah sendiri ya? Dan anda baca lagi postingan BlueSky di #*8369*. Itu kurang lebih postingan sehari setelah PM saya ke Beliau. Kalau anda katakan "Sibuk" kenapa bisa merubah request Mas AJIE? Artinya ada Skip pada PM saya ke Beliau.

1. Anda katakan Moderator sibuk di dunia nyata, maaf, apa anda sendiri tidak punya kesibukan? Saya tidak punya kesibukan? Forumer lain tidak punya kesibukan di dunia nyata? Sorry bro, it can't be the wise reason. Even saya sangat sangat sibuk dan waktu sangat "Menghasilkan" bagi saya, tapi sesekali saya buka SSC kok.

2. Kalimat anda *"Siapa yang dikasih keistimewaan ? apakah disini ada Gold Member / First Class member ya ? brig atau warning diberikan sesuai dengan peraturan yang berlaku.Yang memutuskan moderator bukan dengan menggiring opini untuk memberikan "hukuman" kepada ID yang bersangkutan". *Maaf, memang tidak ada Gold Member / First Class mas, tapi sikap membuat opini dan image. Kalau kalimat saya *"Apa mungkin konspirasi/strategi dinyatakan terbuka?"* Saya tidak ada menggiring opini untuk memberikan hukuman, tapi Peraturan ya Peraturan. Sekarang saya tanya kepada anda, *Apakah anda tidak merasa PA dan Trolling kepada saya di trit Sepinnggan dan Kualanamu?* Coba jawab saja. 

3. Kalimat anda *"Gampangnya sih kalau di forum gini aja 
Gak suka sama gaya postingan,pikiran atau cara berbicaranya gampang ! Tahap 1 PM Tahap 2 bisa dengan memblacklist ID tersebut (dalam pengaturan di Forum ini ada fasilitas untuk memblacklist ID Tersebut) 3.Hubungi aja socmed / contact person yang diberikan setiap forumer di Signature atau via PM gampang kan?" *Tidak perlu ajarkan saya perihal ini. Tapi apakaha anda sendiri melakukan hal yang anda sebutkan ini????? Lantas kenapa anda PA dan Trolling saya di Trit? Kan ada PM? Kenapa tidak PM saya? Kenapa anda harus pojokkan saya di Trit? Tujuannya apa? Kalimat saya *"Anda sedang berbicara untuk diri anda sendiri"*  atas kalimat anda di atas. 

*Take It or Leave It??? *Hahaha.. Sorry fella, what ever you've Took, you can't Leave it, it's about RESPONSIBILITY on what you have done. Cheerss 

To Moderators, ini tidak ada maksud offense atau deffense. Saya hanya berharap Peraturan harus diberlakukan bagi semua member/forumer. Agar menghindarkan statemen tidak tertulis faktor ISME atau KEDEKATAN dalam menegakkan peraturan di SSC ini.

Thanks


----------



## IlhamBXT

Ooooooo


----------



## inBaliTimur

Spam...... please delete mod

Obat aborsi mujarab :smug:


----------



## Wicak_15

^^ 
Kayaknya iklan obat "Mujarab" udah merambah kemana2 ya. Gw gak tahu forumers lain merasakan yg sama gak ya dgn apa yg gw rasakan? Tuhh iklan udah berapa kali muncul di World Forum. Heran aja sihh dikira nih forum sama apa dengan K*sk*s??? Dan jangan2 itu penipuan lagi gw bilang? (Double Criminal donk??)


----------



## anno_malay

syahrial.moze said:


> Saya yakin anda smart dan bisa melihat history ini trit FAQ. Silahkan baca postingan Mas AJIE: Yesterday 02:15 PM AJIE DEAR MODERATORS, TOLONG SAYA DIBANTU UNTUK MENGUBAH THREAD INI: (PATI) Poject & Development MENJADI INI: [PATI] Project & Development THANK A LOT. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1726554 Dan kemudian dia posting lagi Yesterday 08:39 PM AJIE Thank so much, Mr. Moderators, atas bantuannya sudah mengubah thread saya menjadi [PATI] Project & Development. Saya yakin anda smart, sekarang saya tanya, memangnya antara jam 02:15 PM ke jam 08:39 PM request trit yang diminta bisa rubah sendiri ya? Dan anda baca lagi postingan BlueSky di #8369. Itu kurang lebih postingan sehari setelah PM saya ke Beliau. Kalau anda katakan "Sibuk" kenapa bisa merubah request Mas AJIE? Artinya ada Skip pada PM saya ke Beliau. 1. Anda katakan Moderator sibuk di dunia nyata, maaf, apa anda sendiri tidak punya kesibukan? Saya tidak punya kesibukan? Forumer lain tidak punya kesibukan di dunia nyata? Sorry bro, it can't be the wise reason. Even saya sangat sangat sibuk dan waktu sangat "Menghasilkan" bagi saya, tapi sesekali saya buka SSC kok. 2. Kalimat anda "Siapa yang dikasih keistimewaan ? apakah disini ada Gold Member / First Class member ya ? brig atau warning diberikan sesuai dengan peraturan yang berlaku.Yang memutuskan moderator bukan dengan menggiring opini untuk memberikan "hukuman" kepada ID yang bersangkutan". Maaf, memang tidak ada Gold Member / First Class mas, tapi sikap membuat opini dan image. Kalau kalimat saya "Apa mungkin konspirasi/strategi dinyatakan terbuka?" Saya tidak ada menggiring opini untuk memberikan hukuman, tapi Peraturan ya Peraturan. Sekarang saya tanya kepada anda, Apakah anda tidak merasa PA dan Trolling kepada saya di trit Sepinnggan dan Kualanamu? Coba jawab saja.  3. Kalimat anda "Gampangnya sih kalau di forum gini aja Gak suka sama gaya postingan,pikiran atau cara berbicaranya gampang ! Tahap 1 PM Tahap 2 bisa dengan memblacklist ID tersebut (dalam pengaturan di Forum ini ada fasilitas untuk memblacklist ID Tersebut) 3.Hubungi aja socmed / contact person yang diberikan setiap forumer di Signature atau via PM gampang kan?" Tidak perlu ajarkan saya perihal ini. Tapi apakaha anda sendiri melakukan hal yang anda sebutkan ini????? Lantas kenapa anda PA dan Trolling saya di Trit? Kan ada PM? Kenapa tidak PM saya? Kenapa anda harus pojokkan saya di Trit? Tujuannya apa? Kalimat saya "Anda sedang berbicara untuk diri anda sendiri"  atas kalimat anda di atas. Take It or Leave It??? Hahaha.. Sorry fella, what ever you've Took, you can't Leave it, it's about RESPONSIBILITY on what you have done. Cheerss  To Moderators, ini tidak ada maksud offense atau deffense. Saya hanya berharap Peraturan harus diberlakukan bagi semua member/forumer. Agar menghindarkan statemen tidak tertulis faktor ISME atau KEDEKATAN dalam menegakkan peraturan di SSC ini. Thanks


 kayaknya sdh fasih da hapal banget dengan per ssc an  . Upsss sorry nimbrung


----------



## urix99

@syahrial.moze gak usah diladeni bro, memang ada beberapa forumer yg kelajuan dalam berforum. Beberapa harap dimaklumilah.


----------



## syahrial.moze

urix99 said:


> @syahrial.moze gak usah diladeni bro, memang ada beberapa forumer yg kelajuan dalam berforum. Beberapa harap dimaklumilah.


Sudah saya usahakan memaklumi dgn bertutur sopan dan baik , tapi tetap berkali2 Trolling dan PA bro. Tergantung Moderator sih itu dikategorikan Trolling & PA atau bahkan *Bukan Pelanggaran Sama Sekali.* Tapi bagi saya itu PA dan Trolling. 
Hewan peliharaan saya saja diperlakukan baik dan sopan mereka mengerti.



anno_malay said:


> kayaknya sdh fasih da hapal banget dengan per ssc an  . Upsss sorry nimbrung


Pardon me, lookin' for my attention? Sorry, I ignore you. Cheers.


----------



## Marchest

^^ :lol::lol::lol: ente yang trolling, jangan-jangan ente klonengannya si itu tuh, karena sudah terlihat "senior" di SSC ini :smug:


----------



## kakek_ganas

syahrial.moze said:


> Sudah saya usahakan memaklumi dgn bertutur sopan dan baik , tapi tetap berkali2 Trolling dan PA bro. Tergantung Moderator sih itu dikategorikan Trolling & PA atau bahkan Bukan Pelanggaran Sama Sekali. Tapi bagi saya itu PA dan Trolling.
> Hewan peliharaan saya saja diperlakukan baik dan sopan mereka mengerti.
> 
> Pardon me, lookin' for my attention? Sorry, I ignore you. Cheers.


Tuing2 binatang peliharaan...... sangat amat PA sekaliiiii


----------



## rahul medan

Marchest said:


> ^^ :lol::lol::lol: ente yang trolling, jangan-jangan ente klonengannya si itu tuh, karena sudah terlihat "senior" di SSC ini :smug:


Sebutin aja scra terus terang kloningan siapa daripada membuat statement seperti melempar batu sembunyi tangan. Menurut saya sangat tidak jantan dan biang kerok sih..
Lagian disini kan ada moderator, dan untuk para klonengan juga dipublish kok I'd nya..


----------



## adir

^^ selalu muncul bergerombolan dan selalu mau bela yg jelas2 kloningan hanya karena satu kota, seolah2 di dzolimi sampai menyalahkan momod


----------



## RobertGani

Gerombolan siberat. Sudah diingetin di bbm tapi masih dibela. Aneh hahahaha


----------



## anno_malay

adir said:


> ^^ selalu muncul bergerombolan dan selalu mau bela yg jelas2 kloningan hanya karena satu kota, seolah2 di dzolimi sampai menyalahkan momod


 nah ini gw setuju banget. Dan gw setuju juga dengan id marchest itu. Hmm, yang dua sekawan tukang trolling gw kah bro mul salah satunya? Karena ngeladenin si tukang riset syahrial itu? Hmmmm, ato yg dulu juga ngeladenin foto ahli fotografi jukebox ? Menurut gw yg lebih berbahaya adalah 3 id dengan 3 kepribadian berbeda , iya gw juga jadi inget film dengan org kepribadian banyak ini, ttp lupa judul filmnya :bash: :bash: . Tetapi 3 id tersebut ada benang merahnya : sensi sama emoji dan mengejewantahkan semua opini orang dengan meng aku kan opininya dia sebagai yang paling bener Dan seinget gw dulu, id penantang momod pasti langsung dibanned . Dan menurut gw momod gak ada isme2an, karena menurut gw sepertinya momod blue sky yg diincer , dan justru momod blue sky inilah yg paling banyak ngebanned id clone di bpp itu. Dan isme yg dituduhkan ke momod ini gak ubahnya juga id bro bro diatas ini yg juga ngebela id clone dari kotanya. :cheers:

Dan terakhir, kembali lagi ke esensi bergabung di forum ini adalah sebenarnya utk menambah ilmu dan pengetahuan,menambah teman, dan akan beda jadinya ketika esensi bergabung dengan geoup ini menjadi mencari musuh ato mencari masalah.


----------



## rahul medan

Ini yg dibahas siapa yg bela siapa. ...
Banyak yg gk nyambung disini ttp malah nimbrung buat memperkeruh keadaan. .


----------



## laba-laba

pada gak jelas asal ngomong.

awalnya aku ngebahas trit top skyline..

Dan gak da bahas dan bela cloning.. 

coba ada bukti ?

gak papa deh.. jadi tau yang mana-mana .. . .


----------



## Blue_Sky

yudibali2008 said:


> Dear Mods,
> 
> Mohon di edit kan judul thread ini :
> 
> Link
> 
> menjadi :
> 
> *[BALIKPAPAN] Harris Harbour | Hotel | 20 Floors | U/C*
> 
> 
> ====
> 
> Link
> 
> menjadi :
> 
> *[BALIKPAPAN] CBD Balikpapan | The Dome Lifestyle & Entertainment Mall | Harris Hotel 11 Floors | Neo Apartment | Office Tower | Business Park | Convention & Exhibition Center | U/C*
> 
> 
> 
> Terima kasih mods
> 
> Cheers


Ok done



eVANDOpriyanto said:


> *Dear Om Moderator*
> 
> Mohon diubah judul2 thread ini...
> 
> BANDAR LAMPUNG | Springhill Condotel Lampung | Apartment + Hotel + Shopping Center | 18 floors
> menjadi
> *BANDAR LAMPUNG | Springhill Condotel Lampung | Condotel by: Golden Tulip Hotels + Apartment + Penthouse + F&B Mall | Proposed*
> 
> BANDAR LAMPUNG | Grand Mercure Hotel | 32 floors
> menjadi
> *BANDAR LAMPUNG | Grand Mercure Maha Cipta Lampung | 30 fls + 3 basements | U/C*
> 
> BANDAR LAMPUNG | Horison Hotel Lampung | 14 floors + 1 Basement
> menjadi
> *BANDAR LAMPUNG | Horison Lampung | 13 floors + 1 Basement | Finishing*
> 
> 
> BANDAR LAMPUNG | Dafam Hotels Projects (Dafam Luxury & Grand Dafam)
> menjadi
> *BANDAR LAMPUNG | Luxury Hotel by Dafam & Grand Dafam Lampung | 6 floors & 12 floors | T/OFF*
> 
> dan
> BANDAR LAMPUNG | Boemi Kedaton Mall + Park Inn by Radisson® Hotel | 10 floors + 1 basement ditambahkan *| U/C*
> 
> Maaf om bila merepotkan...
> Terima kasih banyak...
> 
> Cheers


Done


----------



## Marchest

Mulia_atkins said:


> mau dibilang banci? Bung org mdn jg kan?


Enggak lah, aku juga tersinggung karena cara penyampaiannya sangat kasar hno:

Tapi kupikir juga karena apa sampe orang bisa ngomong begitu (yang jelas sih gara-gara squall dibela di top 10 skyline), dan aku bukan termasuk yang bela si squall atau siapa-siapa (ane cuma silent reader aja pas kelen ribut-ribut itu)

Btw tunjuk orangnya bang
Si rahul aja kemarin suruh aku tunjuk orang yang aku maksud, kalo gak dibilang lempar batu sembunyi tangan :lol::lol:


----------



## laba-laba

Sebenarnya aku bisa kasih contoh REAL atas DAERAHISME di forum ini.

Contohnya MOMOD yg telah melakuoan DA ( Daerah Attack ) dan PA seperti dibawah ini...




laba-laba said:


> om Momod DAVID80 dan BLUESKY. saya mohon penjelasan seperti dibawah ini yg sering diungkapkan oleh momod BLUESKY
> 
> a. Kaca mata kuda ...
> 
> b. ...tingkah laku gerombolan siberat
> 
> c. Begitu di ban barisan mewek keluar
> 
> Terima kasih banyak.


Masihhhh ada aja yang membela momod ini...

Dan sampai skrng.. blom ada klarigukasi atas ungkapan2 tersebut..


Oh ya.. sapa yg bisa kasih bukit aku bela2 cloning di forum ini, aku kasih payung cantek..


tq...


----------



## Marchest

laba-laba said:


> Oh ya.. sapa yg bisa kasih bukit aku bela2 cloning di forum ini, aku kasih payung cantek..
> 
> 
> tq...


Mau bang payungnya :lol:

Ini...



David-80 said:


> ...jangan sampai thread KNO ini kacau hanya karena seseorang yang sudah saya ban berkali2 *hingga menyuruh seorang teman lama saya (bang laba2) untuk memohon kepada saya di FB* sehingga saya merasa sedih beliau *karena harus membela dan berbuat seperti itu.* Tapi justru yang di bela malah semakin menjadi2.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


----------



## laba-laba

oooo itu bukan membela maksudnya...

Cuman becakap2 saja dengan situasi apa yg terjadi...

aku dan David80 adalah teman lama dari taon 90an . .


ada bukti yg terlihat di forum aku membela ?


----------



## netsurfe

laba-laba said:


> Sebenarnya aku bisa kasih contoh REAL atas DAERAHISME di forum ini.
> 
> Contohnya MOMOD yg telah melakuoan DA ( Daerah Attack ) dan PA seperti dibawah ini...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masihhhh ada aja yang membela momod ini...
> 
> Dan sampai skrng.. blom ada klarigukasi atas ungkapan2 tersebut..




Gerah juga lama2 ......

Ini ada nasihat yang gw rasa cocok 





laba-laba said:


> udah2...
> 
> TAKE IT OR LEAVE IT





laba-laba said:


> Jangan cengeng...
> 
> TAKE IT OR LEAVE IT





laba-laba said:


> Yap. Sesi curhat selesai...
> Bro sesi ngambeknya harap di hilangkan ya...
> 
> Ingat, ilmu pun bisa kita peroleh dari 'musuh' kita..
> 
> Take it or leave (dah berapa x ku ketik nih ya)





laba-laba said:


> Take it or leave it preeennn...
> 
> Sudah lah...





laba-laba said:


> Take it or leave it...





laba-laba said:


> take it or leave it


----------



## buak

Santai lai santai, debat ga ada habisnya, mending ketemuan sambil ngopi, biar tenang dan gak salah paham.
:thumbup:
Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rahul medan

Mod David-80 sendiri udah ngomong kalau banyak forumer Medan yang mengadu ke beliau karena tidak suka dengan gaya postingan syahrial. Terus ngapain kalian disini memperkeruh keaadaan dengan menuduh yg bukan2?
Gk mesti kan apa yg kami lakukan kami publish ke publik? Ada hal-hal yg hanya disampaikan ke mod's saja..
Jadi pengen melihara beo


----------



## rahmanrmd

Dateng2 bukannya memperbaik malah memperkeruh suasana....

Terserah sih ya..


----------



## laba-laba

netsurfe said:


> Gerah juga lama2 ......
> 
> Ini ada nasihat yang gw rasa cocok


iya om... makanya om.. kita kembali ke bahasan utama.. 

Seketat apapun peraturan, kalau tak adil, tak usah di buka aja Thread top 10 skyline...

Aku heran napa bisa ada yg bahasa tentang membela cloning .. . .


adanya ada former ingin merusuh aja..


----------



## Marchest

netsurfe said:


> Gerah juga lama2 ......
> 
> Ini ada nasihat yang gw rasa cocok


Hahaha, jadi bumerang nih


----------



## laba-laba

marchest ini sepertinya mengenal aku sudah lama . . ..

tapi join date nya akhir 2012 . . .

uhm...


----------



## Marchest

Biar abang tau , aku silent reader disini dari kapan pastinya aku lupa, yang pasti postingan si rahul masih 2400an, baru akhir 2012 join

Mungkin aja karena aku dulu suka obok-obok trit medan PnD sama kualanamu sampe ke depan

Kalo masih mau tau lagi seperti yang suka abang bilang, *PM*

:cheers:


----------



## zee_ardo

laba-laba said:


> marchest ini sepertinya mengenal aku sudah lama . . ..
> 
> tapi join date nya akhir 2012 . . .
> 
> uhm...


Menghabiskan quota ku saja....


----------



## David-80

Marchest said:


> Mau bang payungnya :lol:
> 
> Ini...


perlu saya klarifikasi, itu bukan membela, tapi bro laba2 konsultasi kepada saya sebagai teman lama, dia bertanya, apakah bisa si ricky di beri kesempatan ketiga, karena rickysquall janji untuk berubah. Tapi jawaban saya saat itu, tidak bisa.

Walaupun kami teman lama, tapi di forum tetap lah forum. No special case. Dan bro laba2 menerima juga keputusan itu, ditambah akhirnya forumer medan semua akhirnya banyak yang komplain dengan sifat rickysquall kepada kami.


So case closed. Enough of these. Rickysquall is banned. 


Cheers


----------



## rahul medan

^^
Thx mod david80 atas pernyataannya..
Klo masih ada yg memperpanjang lagi masalah I'd udah gk tau lagi deh mau ngomong apa lagi..


----------



## aldiKN

David-80 said:


> perlu saya klarifikasi, itu bukan membela, tapi bro laba2 konsultasi kepada saya sebagai teman lama, dia bertanya, apakah bisa si ricky di beri kesempatan ketiga, karena rickysquall janji untuk berubah. Tapi jawaban saya saat itu, tidak bisa.
> 
> Walaupun kami teman lama, tapi di forum tetap lah forum. No special case. Dan bro laba2 menerima juga keputusan itu, ditambah akhirnya forumer medan semua akhirnya banyak yang komplain dengan sifat rickysquall kepada kami.
> 
> 
> So case closed. Enough of these. Rickysquall is banned.
> 
> 
> Cheers


ini baru cocok jadi moderator :banana:


----------



## aldiKN

Blue_Sky said:


> Gue jangan dicontoh bang, gk cocok buat abang-abang disini.
> Banyak manusia berhati malaikat lebih banyak lagi manusia serigala berbulu domba. Klo masalah rela di ban, anda harus tanya diri anda dulu, udah rela pensiun dari SSCI gk? klo udah tinggal klik log out dikanan atas layar anda. Lah sekarang yang protes gerombolan siberat udah mulai dari berbagai macam kota, update terbaru PM gue juga udah masuk forumer senior kota nya sendiri yg ngerasa gk nyaman dengan tingkah laku gerombolan siberat. Udah tau salah, orang lain yang disalahkan. Udah lama di diamkan di thread top 10 gk tobat-tobat. Begitu di ban barisan mewek keluar.
> 
> Kaca mata kuda gk usah dijelaskan semua juga udah tau kali arti nya. Loe liat aja tuh satu sisi, your point of view... Loe gk liat yang disamping kiri kanan udah pada eneg semua


ini juga cucok jadi moderator :banana:


----------



## v-sun

btw kok bisa2nya ya thread ini berada di sub forum nusantara, padahal foto2 yang nongol adalah foto2 luar negri


----------



## Marchest

Mod, numpang nanya

Berhubung sekarang calon-calon presiden dan wakil presidennya sudah jelas (Joko Widodo-Jusuf Kalla & Prabowo Subianto-Hatta Rajasa).

Apakah thread *Part III | Who Will Be The Next President Of Indonesia? | Political Discussion* perlu ditambahkan polling?
Biar kita bisa milih calon pasangan yang kita favoritkan.

Sekian dari saya :cheers:


----------



## TFM1

^^ setuju mod. karena sudah final sepertinya hanya 2 pasangan. kalau bisa votenya tertutup aja, gak perlu ketahuan siapa dukung siapa. sebagaiamana asas pemilu "rahasia"


----------



## Mehome

ya mod.. kalo bole juga ditambah option "golput"


----------



## amza

Dear Mod,
Minta tolong bantu edit judul berikut :

PEKANBARU | Pessona | Hotel | 12 fl | U/C

menjadi :

PEKANBARU | Pesonna | Hotel | 12 fl | U/C

Terimakasih om moderator :colgate:


----------



## tjokro_ragazzo

Setuju tuh....... curi start buka TPS SSCI.....


----------



## rahul medan

Mod perlu dipertimbangkan juga buat thread proyek-proyek di Kota *Pekanbaru* & *Palembang* agar move ke *Metropolitan Construction and Development* karena threadnya sudah cukup banyak.


----------



## PoetraDaerah

Dear mod David & David tolong thread ini judulnya dirubah menjadi 

*MAKASSAR | Four Points by Sheraton | Hotel & Convention | 20 floors | U/C*

Thread ini menjadi

*MAKASSAR | Catur Jaya | Hotel | 20 floors | T/O *

Thread ini menjadi

*MAKASSAR | Ibis Maipa | Hotel | 13 floors | T/O*

Thread ini menjadi

*MAKASSAR | Tune Hotel | 12 floors | Completed*

thankyou...


----------



## lizia.

Mod lapor ini ada yang jual aborsi. :lol::lol:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=114261605#post114261605


----------



## Crazy Dude

Om momod ada yg buka lapak obat aborsi 
www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=114261605#post114261605
sampe go international lapaknya juga wara wiri di world forum :lol:
www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1729263


----------



## Ocean One

Akhirnya baru bisa kebuka setelah berjam2 gak bisa online.
Kali ini lama banget ya maintenancenya SCC.. hno: :nuts: :nuts:


----------



## IlhamBXT

Ocean One said:


> Akhirnya baru bisa kebuka setelah berjam2 gak bisa online.
> Kali ini lama banget ya maintenancenya SCC.. hno: :nuts: :nuts:


Kemarin maintenancenya itu karena apa ya om kok tumben lama sekali :hmm:


----------



## yudibali2008

Dear Moderators,...

Please kindly edit these thread's title as follows :


* Thread ini

menjadi

*[BALIKPAPAN] Jardin 8 | Apartments + Hotel - Capri by Fraser | 6,7,8,10 Floors + 2 Basements | Proposed*

=====

* Thread ini

menjadi

*[BALIKPAPAN] Balikpapan City Centre | Mixed Use Development | Mall | Hotel - Garden Inn by Hilton | 4x35 Floors Apartment | 2x24 Floors Office Tower | U/C*

=====

*Thread ini

menjadi

*[BALIKPAPAN] Balikpapan Superblock | Pentacity Mall + 5 Towers Apartment + Condotel @14 Floors | Managed by Grand Jatra | U/C*

=====

*Thread ini

menjadi 

*[BALIKPAPAN] The Plaza Balikpapan | Superblock | Borneo Bay Residences, 7x23 Floors Apartment | 1x25 Floors Pullman Hotel and Lifestyle Mall | U/C*



Thanks you Mods

Cheers


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto

Ocean One said:


> Akhirnya baru bisa kebuka setelah berjam2 gak bisa online.
> Kali ini lama banget ya maintenancenya SCC.. hno: :nuts: :nuts:





IlhamBXT said:


> Kemarin maintenancenya itu karena apa ya om kok tumben lama sekali :hmm:


It seems... 

From _*DaiTengu*_ Twitter
https://twitter.com/DaiTengu/status/470610874022252544
*We still don't know who's attacking #SkyscraperCity, but we're working on the issue. Unfortunately things like this take a lot of time *

Hmmm... Hacker, or something like that??? :dunno:


----------



## rahul medan

^^
Bisa liat di thread 
*Downtime *by *Jan*


> As you have noticed we have experience quite some downtime this weekend. It seems we got his by a DDoS attack twice. We don't know who to thank for it. We're working on better protection from this the next time it happens. Thanks to Mike and Jon from Blacksun for being a great help during this weekend.
> 
> In the mean time, thanks all for your patience. We're very much dedicated to this site, always working on it, especially when it is down.


----------



## Balaputradewa

yeee....yeee..SSC bisa diakses lagi :banana: 
Bener2 mati gaya seharian ni gakbisa buka SSC..hilang semangatku hno: tapi skrg ud senang lagi :cheers:


----------



## Ocean One

Embeeer, seharian gak buka SSC bener2 bikin gw kayak org bego n gak tahu mo ngapain.. :nuts:


----------



## VRS

Nih bocorannya = dia pernah datang di salah satu gathering d jkt. Saya hanya ketik dia, bisa wanita or pria or gay or lesbi or alien.


----------



## ananto hermawan

VRS said:


> Nih bocorannya = dia pernah datang di salah satu gathering d jkt. Saya hanya ketik dia, bisa wanita or pria or gay or lesbi or alien.


Siapa tak kenal diaaa...


----------



## Budak Melayu

^^
2 hari lagi ya mod? artinya hari kamis tanggal 12? waduh...saya cuti SSC di hari itu mod? kasih tau sekarang lah mod? KEPO nih :lol:

Vote om VRS for New Momod...!!!


----------



## VRS

Hah? Jgn saya Pak! Saya moderator Alexis


----------



## rahul medan

Kayaknya Toto Boerham, VRS, UMD & Hildaalexander jg cocok jd moderator


----------



## TFM1

@VRS, oh udah pindah ke alexis sejak stadium tutup ya? J/K


----------



## eurico

sumatra suara nya manaaaa......


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto

^^ Wah ada apa ini??? Sumatera menggoncang dunia kah? :lol:


----------



## IlhamBXT

eurico said:


> sumatra suara nya manaaaa......


Sumatera ? Hmm Antara Om Dyto sama Om Balaputradewa kayaknya :|

Siapapun yang jadi Moderator baru semoga bisa menjalankan tugasnya dengan baik dan menjaga kondusifitas SSC Indonesia :cheers:


----------



## David-80

The new sections in Regional construction and development is up and New sub forum for highway and roadway.


Congrats for Skyscrapercity Indonesia, Happy birthday to the forum, 10 years and still going strong. 


selanjutnya, tunggu staff baru akan kami umumkan. 


Cheers


----------



## azira92

^^ om mo2d, Banyumas raya >> huruf *r* di kata raya-nya kok kecil?
baiknya pake huruf besar aja om.. biar enak di lihat & di bacanya 
#sekedar_saran

Thanks om 
Cheers


----------



## eurico

Selamat ulang tahun SSCI btw mod postingan pertama atau thread pertama di SSCI itu yg mana??


----------



## Losbp

David-80 said:


> The new sections in Regional construction and development is up and New sub forum for highway and roadway.


Thread yang berhubungan dengan jalan di General Construction dipindah juga gak nanti mod? :?


----------



## tanokichi

itu sub forum jogja kok namanya engga DI Yogyakarta kalo DIY Yogyakarta berarti kepanjangannya Daerah Istimewa Yogyakarta Yogyakarta.:cheers:


----------



## XtremeRampage

^^Yap, D.I.Y (dengan titik) atau D.I. Yogyakarta



Losbp said:


> Thread yang berhubungan dengan jalan di General Construction dipindah juga gak nanti mod? :?


Kayanya kalau yang masih tahap konstruksi masih disana semua, kecuali mungkin yang udah jadi seperti:

Fly Over Kelok 9 | West Sumatera - Riau Connection

Nusa Dua - Ngurah Rai - Benoa Toll Road


----------



## v-sun

Lampung, harusnya Bandar Lampung (?)


----------



## PAYIB

XtremeRampage said:


> ^^Yap, D.I.Y (dengan titik) atau D.I. Yogyakarta


Atau ditulis Yogyakarta saja..seperti DKI ditulis Jakarta.
Cheers


----------



## invalidface

> Lampung harusnya Bandar Lampung
> DIY Yogyakarta, lebih enak DI Yogyakarta, lebih prefer ada DI-nya, soalnya proyek di Jogja udah campur aduk, gak cuma lagi Kota Yogyakarta.


----------



## VRS

Sepertinya ada gathering, will held by new moderator


----------



## eurico

Om VRS siap2 yaahhh....


----------



## bobtrix

domong said:


> ^^
> IMO
> 
> proyek yg dijadikan trid masih sedikit,jadi belum perlu kayaknya..
> di forum java bali masih bisa nampung kok..


Lah banjarmasin malah isinya cm 3 trit, malah lebih baik trit banjarbaru di masukkan biar rame, atau malah dibubarkan sekalian di kembalikan ke sub forum kalimantan

Sy rasa mmg perlu kriteria yg jelas untuk dibuatkan subforum


----------



## hermawan

Mod, mohon dipertimbangkan Malang P & D dijadikan sub forum mengingat potensi proyek" ke depan semakin banyak.

Sebagai bahan pertimbangan om Momod, selama ini potensi adanya thread proyek di Malang cukup banyak sebagaimana dapat dilihat pada link ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=114838473&postcount=9565n namun selama ini belum pernah dibuat thread khususnya. sedangkan jika dijadikan sub forum, diharapkan hal ini akan lebih memotivasi forumer disini untuk membuat thread" proyek sehingga kemungkinan adanya penambahan thread" baru lebih terbuka..
Tks.


----------



## ananto hermawan

Mod David, bisa kah thread ini di sticky:

- Your Black & White Photos

- Your Instagram Photos 

- Your Aviation Photos 

- Your Bokeh & Makro Photos 

- Your Human Interest Photos 

Terima kasih. Salam


----------



## rahul medan

bobtrix said:


> Betul lebih baik dihilangkan konsep greater
> Buat saya sih karena alasan simplisitas
> Minimalis lah
> Sorry kalo pendapat sy krg disetujui sm forumer kota greater


Kok pada membahas hilangkan greater sih..??
Emanknya Greater masih ada ??
Momod sudah membuat sub thread per regional ya disyukuri aja deh daripada mengusik hal-hal lainnya


----------



## David-80

Sebelum nya terima kasih atas opini dan pendapat nya, wajar, keputusan kami tidak bisa memuaskan banyak pihak, ada pihak yang ingin ini dan ingin itu, kami mengerti dan tentu akan kami pertimbangkan.

Tapi harap di ingat, kami tidak bisa memuaskan semua pihak, moderator juga punya banyak batasan dan kekurangan. 

Ok, akan saya jelaskan, konsep greater sepertinya sudah lama hilang, dan greater disini kami ganti ke metropolitan, bukan berarti kota2 yang kami beri sub forum seperti (palembang, samarinda, Manado, Banjarmasin, Pekanbaru) bukan lah tidak metropolitan juga, bukan. ini hanyalah sekedar aturan layout dari suatu web/tampilan forum, agar tidak terlalu menumpuk di metropolitan sub section.

Jadi tolong, berhenti lah ber opini bahwa kok kota A kok tidak sejajar dengan jakarta dkk, itu karena layout kami terbatas. Owner menghendaki, tidak terlalu banyak shortcut di bawah sub forum. 


Untuk Forumer lampung, yang kami maksud dengan lampung, adalah provinsi Lampung, bukan kota lampung. 


Sekali lagi terima kasih, moderator baru nanti akan diumumkan setelah yang bersangkutan membalas PM kami. 


Cheers


----------



## VRS

Perkenalkan. Saya moderator Alexis. Bagi siapa saja yg mau k sana hub pm saya. 
Trima kasih


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto

Terima kasih penjelasannya om moderator kepada kami, forumer Lampung... kay:
Totally appreciate it... :cheers:

Saya jg menyampaikan keluhan ini...
Di *forum Indonesia*, nama DI*Y* Yogyakarta, dan Banyumas *r*aya masih ada, dan belum diedit seperti yg sebenarnya...

Terima kasih banyak om moderator...
Cheers


----------



## paradyto

David-80 said:


> Ok, akan saya jelaskan, konsep greater sepertinya sudah lama hilang, dan greater disini kami ganti ke metropolitan, bukan berarti kota2 yang kami beri sub forum seperti (palembang, samarinda, Manado, Banjarmasin, Pekanbaru) bukan lah tidak metropolitan juga, bukan. ini hanyalah sekedar aturan layout dari suatu web/tampilan forum, agar tidak terlalu menumpuk di metropolitan sub section.
> 
> Cheers


^^kalau memang aturan dari suatu web/tampilan forum, agar tidak terlalu menumpuk di metropolitan sub section, hmmmm kenapa nggak dipindahin saja ke Regional ya? 

Mungkin Forumer tidak mempermasalahkan Kota A atau Kota B tidak sejajar dengan Jakarta dkk, cuma tentang kata *Metropolitan* saja yang nggak relevan sama sub-nya. Memang Kita bicara soal Skyline, tapi apakah ada kata atau semacam tagline lain selain "Metropolitan" untuk massive skyline? Any words?? 

Kenyataannya Skyline Kota2 besar di Indonesia memang bagus2, tapi masih belum bisalah disejajarkan sama Jakarta dan Surabaya.

Itu saja ya *David*, tidak ada maksud seperti yang diatas, Forumer Indonesia tetap berfikir positif kok dalam setiap postingan di SSCI. Mohon maaf jika ada Forumer yang beropini tentang Kota A atau B tidak sejajar dengan Jakarta dkk, mumpung belum masuk Ramadhan

Tetap semangat buat SSCI!

Cheers


----------



## CrazyForID

^^ he has a good point actually
Kalau memang mau di sortir per regional, subforum metropolitan dihapuskan dan dikembalikan saja sortirnya berdasarkan regional. Biar ngga ambigu. My 2 cents
Karena ini dari dulu agak sedikit 'gatel' ngeliat pengaturan thread2nya dan juga format judul thread. Ngga ada yang seragam. Mungkin karena saya orangnya agak sedikit obsesif kompulsif

Bukan masalah sejajar2an. Itumah saya ngga peduli. 
Yang saya bahas lebih ke proper order thread2nya.

Though I don't really care


----------



## Mehome

CrazyForID said:


> ^^ he has a good point actually
> Kalau memang mau di sortir per regional, subforum metropolitan dihapuskan dan dikembalikan saja sortirnya berdasarkan regional. Biar ngga ambigu. My 2 cents
> Karena ini dari dulu agak sedikit 'gatel' ngeliat pengaturan thread2nya dan juga format judul thread. Ngga ada yang seragam. Mungkin karena saya orangnya agak sedikit obsesif *komplusif*
> 
> Bukan masalah sejajar2an. Itumah saya ngga peduli.
> Yang saya bahas lebih ke proper order thread2nya.
> 
> Though I don't really care


*kompulsif


----------



## yudibali2008

*If it ain't broke, don't fix it*......

Itu aja pendapat saya


----------



## masaguseka28

sebenernya pengaturan sub-forum yang baru sudah cukup baik... tapi yang di sub metropolitan itu kenapa ga dikembalikan lagi aja ke region masing-masing? supaya ga menimbulkan kontroversi hati, pergulakan statusisasi dan kesenjangan hati dan akan lebih rapih rasanya kalo memang alasannya ga mau trlalu banyak layout, just my 2 cents


----------



## CrazyForID

Mehome said:


> *kompulsif


Fixed. Sorry
In my defense, I stated "agak sedikit" :lol:


----------



## CrazyForID

yudibali2008 said:


> *If it ain't broke, don't fix it*......
> 
> Itu aja pendapat saya


Unfortunately it's messed up, I must say


----------



## Mehome

masaguseka28 said:


> sebenernya pengaturan sub-forum yang baru sudah cukup baik... tapi yang di sub metropolitan itu kenapa ga dikembalikan lagi aja ke region masing-masing? supaya ga menimbulkan kontroversi hati, *pergulakan* statusisasi dan kesenjangan hati dan akan lebih rapih rasanya kalo memang alasannya ga mau trlalu banyak layout, just my 2 cents


*pergulatan


----------



## yudhit

Mehome said:


> *pergulatan


^^
Kayaknya bro masaguseka28 bukan mau ngetik *pergulatan*, tapi *perkulakan*.. :hilarious

Sori OOT. Piisss dah... :nocrook:


----------



## Mehome

ya saya jg becanda @masaguseka28

udah ah.. back to lurk lurk threads di ssci


----------



## bobtrix

Kyk nya di tentang sm forumer sub metropolitan
Saya setuju, it messed up
Mending di kembalikan ke regional
Lebih rapih


----------



## Dhany Ramadhan

David-80 said:


> Sebelum nya terima kasih atas opini dan pendapat nya, wajar, keputusan kami tidak bisa memuaskan banyak pihak, ada pihak yang ingin ini dan ingin itu, kami mengerti dan tentu akan kami pertimbangkan.
> 
> Tapi harap di ingat, kami tidak bisa memuaskan semua pihak, moderator juga punya banyak batasan dan kekurangan.
> 
> Ok, akan saya jelaskan, konsep greater sepertinya sudah lama hilang, dan greater disini kami ganti ke metropolitan, bukan berarti kota2 yang kami beri sub forum seperti (palembang, samarinda, Manado, Banjarmasin, Pekanbaru) bukan lah tidak metropolitan juga, bukan. ini hanyalah sekedar aturan layout dari suatu web/tampilan forum, agar tidak terlalu menumpuk di metropolitan sub section.
> 
> Jadi tolong, berhenti lah ber opini bahwa kok kota A kok tidak sejajar dengan jakarta dkk, itu karena layout kami terbatas. Owner menghendaki, tidak terlalu banyak shortcut di bawah sub forum.
> 
> 
> Untuk Forumer lampung, yang kami maksud dengan lampung, adalah provinsi Lampung, bukan kota lampung.
> 
> 
> Sekali lagi terima kasih, moderator baru nanti akan diumumkan setelah yang bersangkutan membalas PM kami.
> 
> 
> Cheers


Mod, kenapa ya Padag tdk dibuatkan sub forum juga seperti Palembang, Lampung dan Pekanbaru, Padahal Padang juga banyak thread pembangunnanya, Banjarmasin, manado dan pontianak saja yg threadnya cuma sedikit ada di sub forum, apa karena Padang belom METROPOLITAN!, tolong dong pejelasannya  Thanks Bwt Moderatornya


----------



## David-80

paradyto said:


> ^^kalau memang aturan dari suatu web/tampilan forum, agar tidak terlalu menumpuk di metropolitan sub section, hmmmm kenapa nggak dipindahin saja ke Regional ya?
> 
> Mungkin Forumer tidak mempermasalahkan Kota A atau Kota B tidak sejajar dengan Jakarta dkk, cuma tentang kata *Metropolitan* saja yang nggak relevan sama sub-nya. Memang Kita bicara soal Skyline, tapi apakah ada kata atau semacam tagline lain selain "Metropolitan" untuk massive skyline? Any words??
> 
> Kenyataannya Skyline Kota2 besar di Indonesia memang bagus2, tapi masih belum bisalah disejajarkan sama Jakarta dan Surabaya.
> 
> Itu saja ya *David*, tidak ada maksud seperti yang diatas, Forumer Indonesia tetap berfikir positif kok dalam setiap postingan di SSCI. Mohon maaf jika ada Forumer yang beropini tentang Kota A atau B tidak sejajar dengan Jakarta dkk, mumpung belum masuk Ramadhan
> 
> Tetap semangat buat SSCI!
> 
> Cheers



Jawaban saya simple aja ya, 10 kota di atas yang masuk ke metropolitan, karena mereka 10 kota ter awal dan mempunyai base forumer ter aktif terawal juga di SSCI


sorry guys, grouping sudah final dan kalau dikembalikan lagi ke regional, site owner menghendaki tidak terlalu banyak _short cut link _ coba di baca lagi di atas kenapa format seperti ini.


yang tidak puas dengan keputusan ini, well i cant do nothing. 


Cheers


----------



## urix99

TFM1 said:


> mohon maaf yg sebesar2nya mas VRS, ada baik dan bijaknya memang jika tidak menjadikan nilai2 (agama, budaya dll) yg dianut oleh sebagian kawan kita sebagai candaan, apalagi candaan yg bertentangan dg nilai2 tersebut. just 2 cents from me :cheers:


kita tunggu keputusan moderator, berani tidak memberi hukuman kepada pelempar pernyataan2 seperti itu.


----------



## kalimantanku

gue paling toleran ama yang nama nya canda2 an di berbagai media dan dunia nyata..tp ketika candaan nya bawa2 embel2 agama, suku, dan fisik , suer gue bener2 gak respek. mau siapa pun pelaku nya, tetep aja menurut gue hrs dipikir ulang utk becanda model gituan..

ini pelajaran bagi forumer manapun, jangan merasa bahwa mentang2 forumer pemain lama atau pun baru, lalu seenak nya becanda bawa2 titel keagamaan dll di forum ini. macam gak pernah sekolah aja..

CMIIW, madrasah adalah institusi/lembaga formal dalam agama tertentu, K.H adalah sebutan tertinggi utk pemuka agama tertentu, heran aja kok dijadikan bahan candaan di forum terbuka. 

dan gue tau persis apa itu Alexis..coba googling aja kalo mau lihat dalaman nya kayak apa...ckckckc

gue gak nuntut momod harus bla bla bla, tp lbh wanti2 ke ane pribadi dan forumer lain aja, bahwa tak selama nya kita bebas becanda semau nya kita...

peace...


----------



## D3Y

^^ dan baru kali ane merasa setuju dengan kalimantanku 

VRS please...becandanya klo bisa jangan kelewatan bro

Peace & lovely all

Sent from my Vandroid using Tapatalk


----------



## Budak Melayu

^^
Saya berharap kasus ini di tindak dengan TEGAS, karena ini sudah masuk dalam kategori Penistaan Agama.

Seolah-olah saya sekolah di Madrasah dulu adalah tempat party sex yang penuh dengan pelacur-pelacur, tempat maksiat dengan minuman haram, padahal Madrasah tempat saya sekolah adalah tempat dimana saya menuntut ilmu islam dan ilmu pengetahuan hingga saya bisa menjadi manusia yang baik InsyaAllah.

Naudzubillah, ternyata di luar sana Madrasah di pelintirkan jadi tempat Hiburan Haram...!


----------



## kalimantanku

D3Y said:


> ^^ dan baru kali ane merasa setuju dengan kalimantanku


dan baru kali ini gue merasa quote an seseorang berasa menjadi gak penting , mengingat isi quote an nya spt di atas ini. hno:

sori bro gue terlalu jujur..

pisss


----------



## laba-laba

kalimantanku said:


> dan baru kali ini gue merasa quote an seseorang berasa menjadi gak penting , mengingat isi quote an nya spt di atas ini. hno:
> 
> sori bro gue terlalu jujur..
> 
> pisss




gampang x esmosi...

santai bro . . .

gak usah takut ketinggalan kreta . . .


----------



## PoetraDaerah

Secara harafiah madrasah itu artinya tempat belajar dan mengaji itu mengkaji, jadi tidak masalah.. Keduanya bisa dilakukan bahkan di Alexis skalipun, jangan terlalu sensitiflah mendengar bahasa arab, yg kurang etik dari VRS yg sya liat penggunaan KH yg pengartiannya tidak lagi bias


----------



## Blue_Sky

@VRS

Tolong jangan mengeluarkan candaan bernada SARA yang menyinggung salah satu pihak. Ini peringatan pertama dan terakhir untuk anda mengenai candaan bernada SARA yang tidak kami toleransi disini.


----------



## rahul medan

PoetraDaerah said:


> Secara harafiah madrasah itu artinya tempat belajar dan mengaji itu mengkaji, jadi tidak masalah.. Keduanya bisa dilakukan bahkan di Alexis skalipun, jangan terlalu sensitiflah mendengar bahasa arab, yg kurang etik dari VRS yg sya liat penggunaan KH yg pengartiannya tidak lagi bias


Dengan semakin majunya zaman dan modernitas pola fikir manusia ada baiknya kita bisa memilah-milah mana hal yg bisa ditolelir dan tidak bisa ditolelir. Jangan terlalu terbawa dan ingin terbawa arus modernitas hingga memaklumi sesuatu yg fatal.
Bagi saya candaan VRS itu fatal. Bukan candaan lagi tetapi penghinaan.


----------



## Marchest

Justru makin banyak yang mundur pola pikirnya

Kembali ke masa abad pertengahan


----------



## PoetraDaerah

rahul medan said:


> Dengan semakin majunya zaman dan modernitas pola fikir manusia ada baiknya kita bisa memilah-milah mana hal yg bisa ditolelir dan tidak bisa ditolelir. Jangan terlalu terbawa dan ingin terbawa arus modernitas hingga memaklumi sesuatu yg fatal.
> Bagi saya candaan VRS itu fatal. Bukan candaan lagi tetapi penghinaan.


Selama yang di candakan itu bukan Allah, Rasul, dan kandungan dari kitabullah, apanya yang fatal? Asas praduga itu berlandas keinginannya mengutamakan pemikiran negatif terlebih dahulu ataupun sebaliknya, islam lebih mengutamakan orang yang berfikir dibanding mereka yang berhaluan extrimis.


----------



## rahul medan

^^
Kembali ke hati kecil kita masing-masing

case closed..


----------



## odine

sorry dopost


----------



## odine

Marchest said:


> Justru makin banyak yang mundur pola pikirnya
> 
> Kembali ke masa abad pertengahan


itulah sebab dan alasannya saya tidak mau pilih jokowi 
#iykwim


----------



## rahmanrmd

odine said:


> itulah sebab dan alasannya saya tidak mau pilih jokowi
> 
> #iykwim



Wah ini udah closed malah dipancing sama ini.. Huft


----------



## kakek_ganas

odine said:


> itulah sebab dan alasannya saya tidak mau pilih jokowi
> #iykwim


Mah kan kl si odine yg muncul. Selalu masuk nya ke sara pula. Pasti alasan ga memilih jokowi juga sara


----------



## Budak Melayu

Blue_Sky said:


> @VRS
> 
> Tolong jangan mengeluarkan candaan bernada SARA yang menyinggung salah satu pihak. Ini peringatan pertama dan terakhir untuk anda mengenai candaan bernada SARA yang tidak kami toleransi disini.


^^
Thanks mod, semoga yang bersangkutan dapat mengoreksi kembali apa yang telah di ucapkannya.

Ini juga pelajaran bagi kita semua, agar tidak semen-mena dalam berucap dan bertindak, berbicaralah sekehendak hati anda asalkan tidak menyinggung perasaan orang lain, tidak memperolok-olok agama orang lain.

salam


----------



## Venantio

Waduh.... Agama emang bikin orang berantem... Hahaha 
Peace ahh... Yang merasa dihina mbok ya jangan terlalu gampang tersinggung ah.. Beragama kok malah bikin nafsu amarah gampang menguasai...

Yang bercanda pake istilah keagamaan ya mbok ya mikir panjang dulu dan liat kiri kanan sebelum bertindak. Gak semua orang bisa menerima candaan kita.... Be wise lah... Dan hati2 lah....


----------



## eurico

istighfar saja... jangan hanya suatu hal membuat berkurang amalan2 kita hanya karena amarah semata kay:


----------



## D3Y

kalimantanku said:


> dan baru kali ini gue merasa quote an seseorang berasa menjadi gak penting , mengingat isi quote an nya spt di atas ini. hno:
> 
> sori bro gue terlalu jujur..
> 
> pisss


Haha..aku rapopo 
Sorry juga kalo ane terlalu jujur...
ane secara implisit menyiratkan sebenernya ane sama ente nyaris gak pernah terlibat dialog dalam thread manapun kecuali di thread 10 top skyline dan di thread ini...yang secara general kita banyak berbeda paham dalam dialog di thread2 tersebut
Jadi wajar rasanya kalo ane baru merasa sepaham haha

Iya, emang jujurnya ane ga penting sih....so, Dun take it seriously bro...


----------



## VRS

Already delete my posting, big apologize for all. Cheers


----------



## Bluemooncm78

odine said:


> itulah sebab dan alasannya saya tidak mau pilih jokowi
> #iykwim


Yang ini apa pula hubungan dan relevansinyanya? IMO statement yang sangat kekanak-kanakan...


----------



## ananto hermawan

Mau mengucapkan terima kasih pada Mod David, di sub forum urban showcase beberapa thread sudah di sticky.


Ayo kawan2, ramaikan Sub Forum Urban Showcase. Salam jepret mania  kay:


----------



## David-80

odine said:


> itulah sebab dan alasannya saya tidak mau pilih jokowi
> #iykwim


first and last warning untuk anda karena membawa ranah politik ke FAQ. 

siapapun yang OOT di FAQ akan kami beri tindakan tegas mulai sekarang, supaya thread ini tetap on topic, yaitu FAQ dan feedback. 



Cheers


----------



## laba-laba

Venantio said:


> Waduh.... *Agama* _emang _bikin orang berantem... Hahaha
> Peace ahh... Yang merasa dihina mbok ya jangan terlalu gampang tersinggung ah.. Beragama kok malah bikin nafsu amarah gampang menguasai...
> 
> Yang bercanda pake istilah keagamaan ya mbok ya mikir panjang dulu dan liat kiri kanan sebelum bertindak. Gak semua orang bisa menerima candaan kita.... Be wise lah... Dan hati2 lah....


Maap ya Bang.. harap di koreksi juga kalimat yg saya *TANDAI*

Saya rasa bukan Agama yang buat kita berantam, tapi Manusia Individu nya lah yang membuat kita berantam.

Tidak ada agama yang Buruk.

Ucapananya harap di koreksi..

tq..


----------



## Venantio

laba-laba said:


> Maap ya Bang.. harap di koreksi juga kalimat yg saya *TANDAI*
> 
> Saya rasa bukan Agama yang buat kita berantam, tapi Manusia Individu nya lah yang membuat kita berantam.
> 
> Tidak ada agama yang Buruk.
> 
> Ucapananya harap di koreksi..
> 
> tq..


Sori, saya gak mau perpanjang lagi... Itu pendapat saya dan ada alasan serta latar belakang kuat. I don't want to make any correction on it and will never do... Anda setuju atau tidak setuju, it's totally up to you... Kita stop sampai di sini, mod David sudah memperingatkan di atas tadi.... Cheers...


----------



## Djoko Lelono

yth masbro moderator,

boleh ganti judul thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1584067 menjadi *KRL Commuter Line - Jabodetabek Commuter Rail System*

terima kasih. :cheers:


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto

Dear Om Moderator...
Hanya mengingatkan lagi om moderator, takut lupa nanti... 


eVANDOpriyanto said:


> Saya jg menyampaikan keluhan ini...
> Di *forum Indonesia*, nama DI*Y* Yogyakarta, dan Banyumas *r*aya masih ada, dan belum diedit seperti yg sebenarnya...
> 
> Terima kasih banyak om moderator...












Cheers


----------



## David-80

^^ main layout Itu harus nunggu admin, sabar bro...



Cheers


----------



## ncon

^^ mod gantiin judul thread ini dnk  skalian taro di construction forum 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1088029

jd JAKARTA STREETSCAPE ISSUES Thread (regarding about Sewage system, Rubbish and Pedestrian Issues) 

Thanks a bunch :cheers:


----------



## azira92

om Mod, kok thread ini udah di close tp judulnya belum diganti-ganti ya :nuts: >> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1458751
rename to be >> *CIREBON | Archipelago International | Aston Hotel & Convention | 12 FL | Completed*

^^ di copas aja yak supaya sesuai 

oya once again, thread ini jg tulung di close sekalian >> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=701392 sama ada sedikit penggantian judul dari kata (*Floors*)-nya minta diubah jadi (*FL*)..

Big Thanks.. :hug:
Cheers


----------



## Wicak_15

Om mod, mohon perbaiki format title thread ini 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=115000704#post115000704 

menjadi 

*JAKARTA | Lippo Thamrin | Office | 20 FL | Prep* 

Sama thread 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1652431 

menjadi 

*JAKARTA | Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Sudirman | Office | 20 Fl | U/C* 

Thanks:cheers:


----------



## VRS

Thx wicak


----------



## hermawan

Dear Mod.
Mohon link http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1733751 ditambahkan ke tag Malang. Tks.

Ohya tks juga atas respon sebelumnya.


----------



## David-80

All request done. untuk request ncon, kayaknya pembahasan sewages dan etc dibikin sendiri aja. Streetscape Jakarta biar di urban sub forum saja 


Cheers


----------



## ncon

^^ thanks mod  will do soon


----------



## Putra Bantaeng

Dear om mod..
Om mod tolong thread BANTAENG | RSUD PROF. DR. H. M. ANWAR MAKKATUTU | 8 floors | U/C diubah menjadi BANTAENG | RSUD PROF. DR. H. M. ANWAR MAKKATUTU | 9 floors | U/C.. karena terjadi penambahan 1 lantai.. linknya : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=115085074#post115085074 terima kasih....


----------



## Putra Bantaeng

Om Momod terima kasih sudah di ubah thread diatas... om momod ada satu lagi tolong diubah thread BANTAENG INDUSTRIAL PARK - Smelter Industri Cluster menjadi BANTAENG INDUSTRIAL PARK - Smelter Industry Cluster.. terjadi kekeliruan saat pengetikan industri seharusnya industry.. linknya : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1732638... makasih om momod sebelumnya...


----------



## Toto Boerham

Selamat siang Moderator kay:
Mohon bantuannya apakh thread ini layak masuk di subforum kami?..
Ujug-2 ada trit baru yang gak ada korelasinya dgn SSCI..CMIIW
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1734918
Pls..

 Haturnuhun


----------



## laba-laba

Jualan di

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=115203477&postcount=3874

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=115203451#post115203451

pelalku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1154908

tq mod


----------



## yuri putra

Bung Moderator yth., ada yang posting dagangan di trit [JEMBER] Projects & Development. Mohon diambil tindakan. Berikut postingan tsb : www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=115886097&postcount=2755

Trims sebelumnya.


----------



## yuri putra

Bung moderator yth. ... Di trit [KEDIRI] Projects & Development juga ada posting dagangan yang serupa dg trit Jember. Sepertinya pelakunya sama.

Berikut postingan tsb :
www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=115886211&postcount=3993

www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=115886272&postcount=3994

Mohon berkenan diambil tindakan juga agar tidak terjadi lagi di trit yg lainnya dan ybs tidak mengulangi lagi hal tsb.

Trims banyak.


----------



## Namewee

Ada yang jualan!

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1739991

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1739989


----------



## sturmgewehr

kenapa ya ngepost di ssc susah sekali akhir2 ini..


----------



## Dazon

gak rebes ini orang bos:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1740064


----------



## IlhamBXT

sturmgewehr said:


> kenapa ya ngepost di ssc susah sekali akhir2 ini..


Coba cookies di browser dibersihkan dulu bro,atau historynya dihapus dulu :cheers: kadang susah juga karena server Skyscrapercity suka down.


----------



## Putra Bantaeng

Dear Om Momod...

Om Momod tolong ditambahkan (BIP) pada thread :

BANTAENG INDUSTRIAL PARK - Smelter Industry Cluster

menjadi :

BANTAENG INDUSTRIAL PARK (BIP) - Smelter Industry Cluster

Linknya :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1732638


----------



## Putra Bantaeng

Dear Om Momod...

Om Momod tolong diubah judul thread :

BANTAENG | Kawasan Sport Centre Pantai Seruni | Projects & Development

menjadi :

BANTAENG | Kawasan Sport Centre - Arena Olah Raga | Projects & Development

Linknya :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1741823

Terima Kasih...


----------



## yudhit

Mohon maaf, request didelete om, coz dopost. Ini linknya: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=116205694&postcount=351
Many thnx om momod..!

BTW, MINAL AIDZIN WAL FAIDZIN. Mohon maaf lahir & bathin buat momod & forumer2 se Indonesia yah...? Mohon maaf kalo saya banyak kelirunya...


----------



## Namewee

Mohon maaf sebelumnya untuk para moderator. Thread sospol sudah bisa dibuka gemboknya gak mod? Banyak isu politik dan sosial yang layak untuk diperbincangkan tapi wadahnya tidak tersedia


----------



## Venantio

Namewee said:


> Mohon maaf sebelumnya untuk para moderator. Thread sospol sudah bisa dibuka gemboknya gak mod? Banyak isu politik dan sosial yang layak untuk diperbincangkan tapi wadahnya tidak tersedia


Makanya banyak yg OOT di trit2 lain...


----------



## ananto hermawan

Mod, minta tolong dirubah judul thread ini: 

1.  KEDIRI GRAND CITY 
_jadi:_
Kediri - City of Cigarettes

2. Pacitan | East Java 
_jadi: _
Pacitan - the Surfing Paradise

3. BLITAR, Proklamator city 
_jadi: _
Blitar - City of Proklamator

4.  Gresik | East Java, Indonesia 
_jadi: _
Gresik - City of Industry

dan, semuanya dimasukkan di tags east java: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/tags.php?tag=east+java

(menghubungi TS via PM sulit sekali, dan nggak pernah dibalas)

Makasih banyak, maaf merepotkan..


----------



## Ocean One

Sorry mo nanya neh Om Mod n sekedar usul aja.

Thread Point Emporis bisa ganti TS gak tuh.
Soalnya sepanjang tahun neh n bahkan dah lebih setahun kali udah gak pernah di urus ama TSnya (bro TFM1). Sy rasa banyak tuh yg mo ngurus klo yg bersangkutan emang dah gak niat mo ngurus lagi.
Biar forumer pada semangat lihat posisi kota mereka masing2. Dan juga untuk memudahkan mengechek HR existing di masing2 kota.

Makasi sebelumnya n mohon maaf klo ada salah.. :cheers:


----------



## David-80

Ocean One said:


> Sorry mo nanya neh Om Mod n sekedar usul aja.
> 
> Thread Point Emporis bisa ganti TS gak tuh.
> Soalnya sepanjang tahun neh n bahkan dah lebih setahun kali udah gak pernah di urus ama TSnya (bro TFM1). Sy rasa banyak tuh yg mo ngurus klo yg bersangkutan emang dah gak niat mo ngurus lagi.
> Biar forumer pada semangat lihat posisi kota mereka masing2. Dan juga untuk memudahkan mengechek HR existing di masing2 kota.
> 
> Makasi sebelumnya n mohon maaf klo ada salah.. :cheers:


Silahkan diganti thread baru kalau memang TS lama sudah tidak aktif. nanti thread lama akan kami close dan buka baru.

Untuk thread politik dan sosial, mohon maaf kami masih belum bisa membuka nya sekarang, mengingat situasi pemilu, tapi tidak menutup kemungkinan akan kami buka juga di masa mendatang ketika euphoria pemilu sudah selesai. 

beberapa post di faq kami delete, tapi kami sudah baca permintaan nya, jadi jangan kuatir. 



Ok lets back to topic. 


Cheers


----------



## Ocean One

Makasi banyak Om Mod buat tanggapan positifnya.
Mudah2n secepatnya bakal di eksekusi ama forumer yg berminat serius pada Thread yg bersangkutan.
Cheers :cheers:


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto

*Dear Om Moderator*

Mohon diubah judul thread *[PEKANBARU] Green City | Mix Use | 6+15+15+21 fl | U/C*

jadi *Cancelled*, sesuai dgn permintaan dari TS sendiri... 


rilham2new said:


> Gak usah ON HoLD... tuker aja jadi Cancelled.


Terima kasih banyak om moderator...
Cheers


----------



## DanangSuthoWijoyo

Dear Om Momod...

Om Momod tolong ganti judul dong, pada thread :

Jogja Icon,paradise Of Jogja

menjadi :

[YOGYAKARTA] JOGJA ICON l Mixed use l Condotel l Apartment l F & B Mall l University l Prep

Linknya :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1742452

BestRegards

DSW


----------



## veology

Buat om Momod
gue td liat ini di thread General Photography , kaya nya ini emg orang indo deh. Mungkin perlu ditindak hno: hno:

Link nya ==> -

Maaf kalo merepotkan. Terima Kasih. :cheers:


----------



## yudhit

Om momod, ada yg jualan. Ini: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=1745061

Oknumnya: www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?find=lastposter&f=1516

Trims om...


----------



## anno_malay

mod req ganti judul thread ini 

dari 
[BALIKPAPAN] The Plaza Balikpapan | Superblock | Borneo Bay Residences, 7x23 Floors Apartment | 1x25 Floors Pullman Hotel and Lifestyle Mall | U/C

menjadi

[BALIKPAPAN] Borneo Bay City | Superblock | Residences, 7x23 Floors | 1x25 Floors Pullman Hotel and Lifestyle Mall | U/C


----------



## sbyctzn

Mod sekalian mengerjakan thread2 Surabaya, 
Requestnya bro Nidjiholic diatas kok belum dirubah threadnya?
dan minta tolong untuk memberi tag "surabaya" (huruf kecil semua) untuk thread-thread dibawah ini, thanks

SURABAYA | Signature Gallery | Superblock | 2 X 25 Fl, 27 Fl, 32 Fl | Plan
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1687227

SURABAYA | Pusat Riset Building | University | 1 X 13 Fl | U/C
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1687224

SURABAYA | Sentraland | Mixed Use | Fl (?) | Plan
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1675561

SURABAYA | Sahid | Condotel | 1 X 32 Fl | Plan
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1687229

SURABAYA | LIPPO Gubeng | Mixed Use | Mall, Apartment, Siloam II Hospital & School | 34 Fl, 20 Fl | U/C
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1687226

SURABAYA | At-Tauhid Tower UMS | University | 1 X 13 Fl | U/C
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692199

SURABAYA | Urbana Hotel | Condotel | 1 x 17 Fl | U/C
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1689059

SURABAYA | Taman Melati Mulyorejo | Apartment | 32 Fl | Plan
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1738095


----------



## stupbpn

mod tolong di rename thread ini

BPN | Sepinggan International Airport | Balikpapan, East-Kalimantan 

menjadi

BPN | Sultan Aji Muhammad Sulaiman Sepinggan International Airport | Balikpapan, East-Kalimantan 



http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1623072&page=373


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto

^^ Sdh dikasih izinnya belum bro utk pergantian judul thread BPN baik dari TS-nya maupun forumer Balikpapan lainnya??? 
Lagipula sepertinya jg semua forumer Balikpapan masih tetap mau Sepinggan...
Bukan yg lain... :nuts:

Btw om momod...

Mohon bisa diedit judul thread 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1619851&page=14
menjadi
*BANDAR LAMPUNG | The 7th Hotel & Convention Center (11 Floors) | Luxury Hotel & Residence (6 Floors) | Finishing*

&

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1747986
menjadi
*BANDAR LAMPUNG | Batiqa Hotel | 13 Floors | U/C*


----------



## yudibali2008

^^

Yup, TS dan seluruh forumer Balikpapan menolak mengganti judul trit tersebut.....dan si bro stupbpn terlihat memang bukan orang balikpapan atau emang niat merusuh.


----------



## Putra Bantaeng

Bang Mod... Tolong di pindahkan thread :


BANTAENG | Kawasan Sport Centre - Arena Olah Raga | Projects & Development
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1741823

Ke :

Urban Transportation, Sports Facilities and Infrastructures
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1522

Sekalian ganti nama bang mod menjadi :

BANTAENG | Sport Centre - Arena Olah Raga | Tournamen

Terima Kasih..


----------



## Putra Bantaeng

Dear.. Om Momod..

Om tolong thread :

Pekan Olahraga Daerah (PORDA) XV Sulawesi Selatan - 2014 - Kabupaten Bantaeng
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1543402&page=9

disatukan/dilebur ke thread :

BANTAENG | Sport Centre - Arena Olah Raga | Tournamen
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1741823&page=3

Terima Kasih...


----------



## sbyctzn

Permisi mod, mau lapor ada promosi/iklan di trit ini
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1729162


----------



## yudibali2008

mod,....jualan obat lagi nih :


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1757285


----------



## yoga

mohon ditindaklanjuti ...


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1757746


----------



## kakek_ganas

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1757754

Mod kok ada thread khusus mengenai pilkada tak langsung ya? Apakah esensi mod?

Kemudian mod tolong dong bs d tertibkan budi winata bersaudara


----------



## yudhit

Mohon ditindak postingan ini:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=117822091&postcount=5882

Thank you..


----------



## RAGIL77

deleted


----------



## sbyctzn

mod lapor, ada promosi/iklan di trit ini

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=107188&page=895


----------



## yudhit

Menurut om momod kira2 ini trit tujuannya apa..? Jualan kah..?

Ini tritnya: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1759449

Silakan ditindaklanjuti om. Apa saya yg keliru persepsi.

:cheers:


----------



## Bobotoh33

Maav om mod ngerepotin,.mau rapihkan thread

B A N D U N G | Golf Bellazona Park | Apartment 2 Towers | 25 Floors | 20 Floors | Mall | 3 Floors + 3 basement | Water Boo

Jadi

B A N D U N G | Golf Bellazona Park | Apartment 2 Towers | 25 Floors | 20 Floors | Mall | 3 Floors + 3 basement | Water Boom

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1759905


----------



## tejoe

Dear Mod mohon di bantu untuk dirubah judul thread :
Paltrow City | Mixed Use | Hotel | Apartment | Lifestyle Arcade | 1 x 8 Floors | 1 x 18 Floors
Menjadi 
[SEMARANG] Paltrow City | Mixed Use | Hotel | Apartment | Lifestyle Arcade | 1 x 8 Floors | 1 x 18 Floors
Thanks. :cheers:


----------



## rahul medan

Thread sampah tolong di delete
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1760908

thx


----------



## sbyctzn

mod minta tolong untuk tag "surabaya" (huruf kecil semua) untuk trit ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1759930
makasih


----------



## yudibali2008

Mod, tolong delete postingan aborsi ini :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1761747

Hampir di tiap sub forum ada mod......


----------



## paradyto

Dear *David* and *Blue*,

Mohon dihapus thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1761879 karena belum bisa dibuatkan thread tersendiri, sesuai dengan ketentuan di P&D Palembang, dan project-pun sudah almost finished.

terima kasih banyak,
cheers


----------



## yudhit

Om momod, ada sampah: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1779960

Thnk u...


----------



## rahul medan

Sorry mod's mau merepotkan niy.. Tolong bantu edit thread di bawah ini..

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1452017&page=48
Menjadi
*MEDAN l Lippo Plaza l Mixed Use l Office Building l Medical Centre l Mall l Hotel l 2 towers l 15 FL, 13FL & 3 basement l Completed *

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1605901&page=11
Menjadi
*MEDAN l Graha Telkomsel l Office Tower l 10 floors + 2 Basement l Completed*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1494192&page=27
Menjadi
*MEDAN l Adi Mulya l Hotel l 17 Floors + 3 Basement l T/O *

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1607908&page=3
Menjadi
* MEDAN l Kemang Apartment l Apartment l T/O *

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1451981&page=221
Menjadi
*MEDAN l Medan Center Point l Superblock l Hotel l Apartment l Office l Medical Center l SuperMall l Shop House l 8,10,20,30,30 floors l T/O *

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1699965&page=7
Menjadi
*MEDAN l Aston Neo l Hotel l 12 Floors l T/O *

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1529410&page=9
Menjadi
*MEDAN l Mega Prima l Office Building l 12 Floors l T/O*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1481200&page=24
Menjadi
*Medan l Grand Liberty l Hotel & Convention Center l 18 Floors l T/O *

Thx..


----------



## Gingerbread_Man

mantap langsung diedit semuanya. Tapi yg paling ditunggu adalah perubahan status proyek2 yg tadinya planned jadi under construction


----------



## tazpeople

Mod maaf merepotkan, mohon bantuannya untuk merubah judul thread ini: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=461621

menjadi : Cikarang | Kota Jababeka | Township

TS-nya sudah lama gak aktif lagi di SSCI :cheers:


----------



## De_Purr

Mod, mohon dibantu revisi judul thread ini :

-----------------------------------------------------------------

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1302177

Menjadi :

*[SEMARANG] Star Hotel | Apartment | Condotel | 31 Floors + 2 Basements *

-----------------------------------------------------------------

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1590307&page=122

Menjadi : 

*[SEMARANG] Warhol Residences | Apartment | Condotel | 23 Floors + 1 Basement *

-----------------------------------------------------------------

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1748567

Menjadi : 

*[SEMARANG] Paltrow City | Mixed Use | Hotel | Apartment | Lifestyle Arcade | 1 x 8 Floors | 1 x 18 Floors *

------------------------------------------------------------------

Terima Kasih.


----------



## Namewee

Si penjual obat kembali beraksi

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1781693

Kenapa ini orang gak ada jeranya. Jangan2 produknya jadi laku gara2 ngiklan di sini.


----------



## yuri putra

Mod... ada trit ga jelas nih, mhn tindak lanjut

www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1780364


----------



## RickyFebriand

Mod, mohon dibantu revisi judul thread ini : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1686876&page=6
menjadi :
*MEDAN | Setiabudi Condominium | 3 Tower | 14 Floors | U/C*


----------



## ahonksirad

mod, ada yang jualan obat aborsi:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1184724


----------



## sammy95

Mod 
ini orang kaga jelas jual obat aborsi
mohon dirapikan
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1782848


----------



## Putra Bantaeng

Mod.... tolong diubah judul thread : 

BANTAENG | Pusat Pertumbuhan Kawasan Selatan - Sulawesi Selatan 

Menjadi

BANTAENG CITY - SOUTH SULAWESI | Beyond The Vision 

Linknya :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1237459

Makasih mod.....


----------



## robert as

Mod tolong thread dibawah ini
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1648746&page=9

Di ganti [Pasuruan] Paravan of east java-pictures & news
dan tolong dikasih ''Tag'' pasuruan dan juga yang dibawah ini
[PASURUAN] Projects & Development
EAST JAVA | Gempol - Pandaan Toll Road
EAST JAVA | Gempol - Pasuruan Toll Road


----------



## yudibali2008

Mod,....aborsi mania kembali lagi :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=119828590#post119828590


----------



## Venantio

Hadeuh... si tukang obat nih kayaknya terget belum terpenuhi.. Tolong dong mod, motornya ditahan biar nggak muncul lagi aksinya...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1784256


----------



## hildalexander

Dear mods

Thread yang ini...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1567954


Boleh diganti jadi 

JAKARTA | Capital Place | Mixed Use | Office Tower 41 Floor | The St Regis Jakarta 124 Suites | U/C

Many thanx


:cheers:


----------



## hildalexander

Dear mods... 

Tambah lagi rikuesnya 

Thread ya ini tolong diubah ya 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1536473

Jadi 

JAKARTA | Mangkuluhur City | Mixed Use | Two Offices 33 & 55 Fl | Regent Hotel | Regent Residences | Premium Apartment | U/C 


Thank you in advance 


:cheers:


----------



## zee_ardo

Dear Mod, 

mohon merivise judul trit ini: 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1678495

menjadi: 

MEDAN | The Manhattan (Cambridge II) | Mall | Condominium | 2 Towers | 38 Floors + 3 Basements | U/C

mauliate so much,


----------



## IlhamBXT

Dear mod, 
saya minta tolong thread ini dihapus 
terima kasih :cheers: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1580668


----------



## hildalexander

Dear mods...

Could you please change the title of this thread below

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1628822

to

*JAKARTA l The Hundred l Mixed Use l Office and Premium Apartment 50 Fl l Sofitel So 212 Suites l U/C*

thank you in advance


:cheers:


----------



## yudibali2008

Mods, jual obat aborsi nggak kapok2 :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1784560

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=119869167#post119869167


----------



## hildalexander

Dear mods...

Could you please change the title below: 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1696586

To

JAKARTA | Anandamaya Residence | 3 Towers | 47 Fl & 44 Fl & 44 Fl | U/C


Thank you 

:cheers:


----------



## eurico

mod ganti judul http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1681525

dari JAKARTA | Menara Astra | 260m | 47 fl | Prep 

ke JAKARTA | Astra Tower | 270m | 47 fl | U/C


----------



## 1lh4m5

Om Momod, tolong ganti judul  


> 1. Saffron Hotel
> Dari
> 
> *B A N D U N G | Saffron Hotel **** | 12 Floors + 3 basements
> 
> *Menjadi*
> 
> B A N D U N G | Four Points Hotel by Sheraton | 12 Floors + 3 basements
> *





> *2.La Grande*
> Dari
> 
> *B A N D U N G | La Grande Merdeka Tamansari Condotel & Apartment | Best Western Hotel | 2 Towers | 20 Floors | 21 Floors
> *
> Menjadi*
> 
> B A N D U N G | Tamansari La Grande Merdeka Apartment & Condotel | Best Western Premier | **2 Towers | 20 Floors | 21 Floors
> *


----------



## VRS

eurico said:


> mod ganti judul http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1681525
> 
> dari JAKARTA | Menara Astra | 260m | 47 fl | Prep
> 
> ke JAKARTA | Astra Tower | 270m | 47 fl | U/C


Astra tower 49 lt


----------



## Kang Golo

Om Momod tolong thread ini tambahin tag east java & di bold.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1785024

trima kasih ya om Mod


----------



## azira92

excuse me, Mr. Moderator..

minta tolong dengan sangat & serius..
thread ini (1) - (2) - (3) pindahkan kedalam bagian forum Archive..

thanks for attention..
CHEERS


----------



## rahul medan

Mod tolong editkan thread ini:
Medan l Grand Liberty l Hotel & Convention Center l 18 floor l T/O 

Menjadi
*
Medan l Regale International Hotel And Convention Centre (RIHCC) l 18 Floors l T/O*

Thx


----------



## Venantio

Mod, tukang obatnya beredar lagi nih... Parah benerr..

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1787998


----------



## Blue_Sky

^^

:storm::storm::storm:


----------



## lizia.

masih ketinggalan mod tukang obat

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=120153448#post120153448

sampe ke forum luar juga.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1788046


----------



## ahonksirad

tukang obat mod: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1187842


----------



## hildalexander

Dear mods....

terindikasi jualan nih


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1787761


:cheers:


----------



## CrazyForID

dear mod. forgot to add poll in RoA
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1788623


----------



## Val_project

Bro Mod, thread ini tolong di buka kembali http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1623445

tapi ganti judulnya dari 

*PADANG | Lippo Plaza | Mixed Use | Mall+Aryaduta Hotel+Siloam Hospital+SPH | 12fl + 4 Basement | U/C*

menjadi 

*PADANG | Landmark Mall | Mixed Use | Mall+Aryaduta Hotel | 6fl | U/C*

terima kasih


----------



## rahul medan

Mod tolong bantu yg thread ini coz nama proyek berubah total



rahul medan said:


> Mod tolong editkan thread ini:
> Medan l Grand Liberty l Hotel & Convention Center l 18 floor l T/O
> 
> Menjadi
> *
> Medan l Regale International Hotel And Convention Centre (RIHCC) l 18 Floors l T/O*
> 
> Thx


----------



## Val_project

Makasih


----------



## Val_project

Val_project said:


> Bro Mod, thread ini tolong di buka kembali http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1623445
> 
> tapi ganti judulnya dari
> 
> *PADANG | Lippo Plaza | Mixed Use | Mall+Aryaduta Hotel+Siloam Hospital+SPH | 12fl + 4 Basement | U/C*
> 
> menjadi
> 
> *PADANG | Landmark Mall | Mixed Use | Mall+Aryaduta Hotel | 6fl | U/C*
> 
> terima kasih


Makasih Mod udah di rubah
Tapi kok gembok nya belum di buka?


----------



## yudibali2008

Mod, tolong di editkan judul thread ini :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1661344

menjadi

[BALIKPAPAN] Platinum Hotel | 12 Floors | T/O


dan


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1448817

menjadi

[BALIKPAPAN] Whiz Prime Hotel | 10 Floors + 1 Basement | Finished


Terima kasih


----------



## ahonksirad

mod, thread ini saya rasa gak perlu karena sudah terwadahi di thread Government Offices:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1789010

plus tukang obat yang gak pernah jera:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?find=lastposter&f=1526

makasih.


----------



## ananto hermawan

Mohon bantuannya, download aplikasi skyscrapercity yg lama di app store bisa nggak ya? yg aplikasi skyscrapercity baru ini jelek tampilannya, tampilannya membingungkan, koneksi buka aplikasi lebih lambat dr aplikasi sebelumnya.


terima kasih banyak kawan...


----------



## RickyFebriand

Mod ada yang promo paket wisata di http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=409197&page=952 itu kira2 boleh gak ya??? Kalau gaboleh mohon di pertegas ya, thx


----------



## hildalexander

Dear Mods

thread ini

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1644314&page=2

Mungkin bisa dimerger ke 

thread ini 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1521671


danke


:cheers:


----------



## AceN

Mod,

thread ini

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=858400

mohon di pindah ke Sub Forum Railway & Transportation. Lebih cocok disitu sepertinya. Thanks


----------



## IlhamBXT

Mod,minta tolong hapus thread ini 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1580668
terima kasih


----------



## Dazon

bosmod, kita butuh pooling di thread ini:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1786117
thx.


----------



## Itok Sasmita

Maaf Pak Moderator , mau minta tolong delete thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1791267
double thread kesalahan teknis...he..he..

terus thred yang ini minta ditambahkan pool: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1791252

Terima Kasih sebelumnya :cheers:


----------



## rahul medan

Dear Momod's

Mohon Thread INI diarsipkan karena sesuai dengan kesepakatan para forumer maka thread tsb sudah digantikan dengan thread INI dan mohon di sticky\

Thx


----------



## Dazon

pak bos mod, request merger thread2 ini di sub forum RoH:

*Galeri Ciumbuleuit 2*
*Galeri Ciumbuleuit 2*
- *Galeri Ciumbuleuit 2*

*Amaroossa Hotel*
*Amaroossa Hotel*
- *Amaroossa Hotel*

*Centerpoint*
*Centerpoint*
- *Centerpoint*

*Menara Phinisi UNM*
*Menara Phinisi UNM*
- *Menara Phinisi UNM*

*Best Western Star Hotel & Apartment* -* Star Apartment & Condotel*
*Best Western Star Hotel & Apartment* -* Star Apartment & Condotel*
- *Best Western Star Hotel & Apartment* -* Star Apartment & Condotel*
- *Best Western Star Hotel & Apartment* -* Star Apartment & Condotel*

*Favehotel*
*Favehotel*
- *Fave SoloBaru*


----------



## Putra Bantaeng

Modd... tolong di merger 

Thread ini :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1741823

ke Thread :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1237459

Terima kasih...


----------



## zee_ardo

Dear Mod, 

Mohon revise judul thread berikut ini: 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1742678

menjadi : 

MEDAN | Mansyur Residences & Condotel by Horison | Apartment, Condotel & Shopping Mall | 4x24Floors | U/C

mauliate godang mods


----------



## lizia.

mod spam

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1792285

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1792284


----------



## eurico

ganti judul mod...

from JAKARTA | Menara Astra | 260m | 49 fl | U/C

to JAKARTA | Menara Astra | 270m | 51 fl | U/C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=1681525


from JAKARTA | Waldorf Astoria Hotel | Mixed Used | 23 Fl | 42 Fl | U/C

to JAKARTA | BTPN Tower | 223m | 732ft | 48 fl | 25 fl | U/C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1568712


----------



## Ichiban 1

Min, apus thread duplikat di ROH, tanpa polling...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=120711543#post120711543

Plus 

Tune Hotel | Makassar | Hotel | 17 Floors

Menjadi

*Tune Hotel | Makassar | Hotel | 12 Floors*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1793169


----------



## yudibali2008

Dear Moderator, tolong dibantu ubah judul thread :


1. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1662012

menjadi :

[BALIKPAPAN] H Mansion Balikpapan by HK Realtindo | Residential, SOHO/Office Park


2. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1448817

menjadi :

[BALIKPAPAN] Whiz Prime Hotel | 10 Floors + 1 Basement 


3. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1563230

menjadi :

[BALIKPAPAN] HER Hotel and Trade Center | 10 Floors


Terima kasih mod, semoga rikues saya ini di tindaklanjuti, sudah pernah saya ajukan sebelumnya tapi belum di editkan judul nya sampai sekarang. 

Salam


----------



## Crazy Dude

Om momod, 
Berhubung pemerintah sudah confirm kalo proyek2 ini dibatalkan, tolong thread nya di lock saja daripada di up mulu dan ngalur kidul ksana kmari bahasan nya. :lol:

*Bullet Train in Indonesia*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=714056&page=18

*Jembatan Selat Sunda - Planned Road and Railway Connection*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=609895&page=53

Monggo ditindaklanjuti.


----------



## eurico

ganti judul mod... http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1681525&page=7

JAKARTA | Menara Astra | 260m | 47 fl | Prep 

ke

JAKARTA | Menara Astra | 270m | 51 fl | U/C


----------



## Val_project

saya baru pakai aplikasi SSC di iOS, pas mau upload foto malah keluar pesan "Upload Fail, you dont have permition to post attachment in this forum"
itu gimana yaa??
maaf kalau salah tempat utk nanya


----------



## Ocean One

Gak bisa lgsg upload foto di SSC bro. Upload di website lain dulu kayak imageshack, Facebook dll baru copy linknya ke thread dengan menambahkan bagian depan n blkg kayak gini >>>


----------



## r e i z a

Mod thread ini http:// www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1518573 tolong diganti judulnya dari ini Via and Vue |Surabaya | Apartement | 2x40 floors diubah menjadi Ciputra World | Surabaya | Via & Vue Apartement +
Hotel | 2 x 40 floors , 25 floors


----------



## RickyFebriand

MOd thread ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1772780&page=3 mohon diganti judul ya 

Dari : MEDAN l Sentra Grosir Medan + Ibis Hotel l Grosir & Hotel l 13 Floors + 3 Basement l Prep 

Ke : *MEDAN l Sentra Grosir Medan + Ibis Hotel l Grosir & Hotel l 13 Floors + 3 Basement l U/C*


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto

*Dear Om Moderator*

Mohon diubah judul thread ini

Dari
BANDAR LAMPUNG | Grand Mercure Maha Cipta Lampung | 30 fls + 3 basements | U/C

menjadi
*BANDAR LAMPUNG | Grand Mercure Maha Cipta Lampung | Hotel + Mall | 32 fls + 4 basements | U/C*


Sudah dikonfirmasi ketinggian dan fungsinya di berita terbaru...
Terima kasih banyak om moderator...

Cheers


----------



## Izazbara

Tolong rubah judul thread ini ya....

------

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1525483

Menjadi

*[YOGYAKARTA] Tentrem | Hotel | 9 Floors | Completed*

------

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1588173

Menjadi

*[YOGYAKARTA] Cavinton | Hotel | 9 Floors | Completed*

------

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1674620

Menjadi

*[YOGYAKARTA] The Palace | Condotel & Apartment | 2 × 12 Floors | U/C*

------

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1742452

Menjadi

*[YOGYAKARTA] Jogja Icon | Mixed Use | Condotel | Apartment | F & B Mall | University | U/C*

------

Thanks Mod,
:cheers1:


----------



## yuri putra

Dear Mod,, ada yg jualan, mohon ditertibkan. Terima kasih

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=123949820&postcount=3257


----------



## aguuungg

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=123806847&postcount=725
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=123806847&postcount=725
mod, ga ada tindakan ya buat postingan yang nyerang kota lain gini?hno:


----------



## Wicak_15

Om mod mohon thread 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1497658 

Dimassukan saja ke thread *JAKARTA | Pantai Indah Kapuk | Golf Island*. Karena secara teknis masih satu pembahasan. 


Cheers:cheers:


----------



## jsv

Dear Mod .. Ada yg jualan 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124032424#post124032424


----------



## Ardyan

Bang Moderator Yth,
Mohon tolong untuk trit ini :
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1819775

diperbaiki menjadi ini :
[YOGYAKARTA] The Groove l Apartement l 11 floors 

TS nya udah pasrah ke teman2...
Suwun sanget...


----------



## Ardyan

Thx mas momod...


----------



## Jordan Tan

dear mod, usul dong nambah thread

1. The Nationwide Fabric : Indonesia : Bridges/Jembatan 
2. The Nationwide Fabric : Indonesia : Sport Facilites (dipisah dari infra)

alasan
1. menampung foto2 jembatan ikonik indo
2. menampung foto2 fasilitas sport baru

ide ini muncul hari ini baca kompas.com ada foto super keren jembatan di jambi 








http://lipsus.kompas.com/kotacerdas...m_source=WP&utm_medium=box&utm_campaign=Kknwp

layaklah diberi porsi di thread baru biar gampang dilihat tetangga asean :lol:


----------



## lazioye

^^ 
Indonesia Bridges sudah ada tritnya bro

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=123200


----------



## Izazbara

Selamat Sore Om Mod 
Tolong ganti judul thread ini ya..:

-------

*[YOGYAKARTA] Mixed Use Building Ambarrukmo l Hotel l Sarana Perdagangan dan Jasa l u.c*

Menjadi

*[YOGYAKARTA] Grand Ambarrukmo | Mixed Use | Hotel | Sarana Perdagangan & Jasa | U/C*

--------

*[YOGYAKARTA] Greenhost Kusumanegara | Condotel and Apartment | 10 Floors*

Menjadi

*[YOGYAKARTA] Grand Serayu | Condotel | 10 Floors | T/O*

------

Thx Om Mod


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto

*Dear Om Moderator*

Mohon diubah judul thread ini

Dari
PONTIANAK │ Swiss-Belhotel │ Hotel │ 23 Floors │ U/C

menjadi
*PONTIANAK │ Grand Swiss-Belhotel │ Hotel │ 21 Floors │ U/C*


Sudah dikonfirmasi ketinggian dan fungsinya di post terbaru...
Terima kasih banyak om moderator...

Cheers


----------



## jamal radar

*Dear Moderator*

Dikarenakan _postingan_-nya sudah lebih dari 1000 dan _forumers_nya juga sangat aktif, dengan ini mohon di-*Sticky*, thread2 di bawah ini :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1785024

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1732445

trims sebelumnya:cheers:


----------



## robert as

DEL


----------



## robert as

mod tolong thread ini di rubah judulnya

[PASURUAN] "Paravan"/City Of Soerapati

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1648746

*menjadi *

*PASURUAN, East java - Pictures & news*

sekian trims


----------



## desta28

Mod, request tolong dirubah judul threadnya 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1802088

jadi

*North Sulawesi | Manado - Bitung Toll Road | 39 Km | U/C*

soalnya posisi tol ini terletak di beberapa kota di sulawesi utara

thanks


----------



## Kang Golo

Momod yang terhormat, tolong thread ini di sticky dong? karena jumlah postingannya sudah lebih dari 1000.
ini linknya: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1785024

terima kasih sebelumnya mod


----------



## Crazy Dude

Dear momod, tolong thread ini di rename dan sticky mengikuti thread supertalls yg lain..

*JAKARTA | Indonesia Satu Towers | 303m x 2 | 994ft x 2 | 60fl x 2 | U/C *


www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1676312&page=4

Thanks in advance. :cheers:


----------



## Wicak_15

^^ 
Itu tower gak sama tinggi jumlah lantainya. Yang satu 59 lantai yang satunya lagi cuma 55 lantai. Judul seharusnya 

*JAKARTA | Indonesia Satu Towers | Office | Apartment | 1 x 59 Fl | 1 X 55 Fl | 303 M | U/C* 

Sumber beritanya *Ada di sini*. 

Sama satu lagi thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=873912 sebaiknya di-lock saja dan masuk ke bagian Archive. Karena 90% Plaza Indonesia gak ada perluasan lagi.


----------



## paradyto

Dear *David* & *Blue*,

Thread ini: ASEAN University Games Palembang 2014
mohon pindah ke arsip dong.

terima kasih,
cheers


----------



## fire_park

Dear Moderator

Mohon diubah judul thread dibawah ini :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1597955

Menjadi :
TANGERANG | Indonesia Convention Exhibition | Convention Center & Hotel | Completed

Saya ucapkan terima kasih atas perhatian moderator sekalian


----------



## fire_park

Dear Moderator

Mohon diubah judul thread dibawah ini :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1685578

Menjadi :
*TANGERANG | Alam Sutera | Saumata Apartment | U/C*

Dan mohon thread ini juga diubah judulnya :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1742314

Menjadi :
*TANGERANG | Alam Sutera | The Prominence | Office Tower | 35 FL | 135 m | T/O*

Atas perhatian moderator, saya ucapkan terima kasih


----------



## azira92

dear Moderator,

saya sebagai TS thread ini, ( http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1450539 ). memohon untuk dihapuskan saja threadnya karena tidak relevan, dan juga sudah ada thread sejenisnya yg lain..

thankyou.


----------



## ahmadrifqies

Dear Mod.
Tolong ubah jdul thread ini
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1468140

*WEST JAVA | Cikampek - Palimanan Toll Road - 116 Km


Jdi 
*WEST JAVA | Cikopo - Palimanan Toll Road - 116,75 Km

Karena ujung hulu Tol bukan berada di Cikampek tapi di Cikopo
Thanks


----------



## Blue_Sky

Please coordinate with thread starter first before requesting for any changes


----------



## kaebsong

dear moderator
MALANG RAYA kapan dijadiin subforum?


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

Dear Moderators,

Please help to change this thread title: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1820613

Become:
*[SOLO] The Kahyangan Solo Baru | Allium Hotel & 5 Apartment Towers | 11 & 28 Floors | U/C*

:cheers1:


----------



## Luxurious

Dear Moderator.

Tolong untuk di delete saja thread: [SOLO] Pascal Apartment | 24 Floors + Basement | U/C

Thanks sebelumnya.


----------



## Putra Bantaeng

Dear mod...

Mod tolong digabung thread : *BANTAENG | RSUD PROF. DR. H. M. ANWAR MAKKATUTU | 9 floors | U/C *
Di : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1472943

*DAN*

thread : *BANTAENG l Institut Teknologi Pertanian (ITP) l Proposed *
Di :http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1741725

*KE*

Thread : *[BANTAENG] Projects & Development ‎ *
Di : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1472946

Terima Kasih..


----------



## rahul medan

Mod's tolong delete thread ini 

Thx


----------



## Luxurious

Dear Moderator.

Sebagai TS'nya thread ini tolong untuk di delete saja daripada di close ya. Nanti kapan-kapan biar dibuat orang lain saja. Ini threadnya: [SOLO] Pascal Apartment | 24 Floors + Basement | U/C

Kemarin sudah saya request lho...Tolong untukditanggapi...Thanks sebelumnya.


----------



## Wicak_15

Om mod tolong thread 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=203100 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=637388 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=232393 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=293575 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=244927 

Digembok semua mod. Soal itu thread udah terkubur lama dan ada yang udah selesai dan ada yang udah gak jelas proyeknya. Dan itu semua jadi bahan postingan orang-orang gak jelas mod. 


Thanks:cheers:


----------



## fire_park

Sdh saya koordinasi dgn forumer di thrrad dibawah ini. Terima Kasih 



fire_park said:


> Dear Moderator
> 
> Mohon diubah judul thread dibawah ini :
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1685578
> 
> Menjadi :
> *TANGERANG | Alam Sutera | Saumata Apartment | 38 Fl | U/C*
> 
> Dan mohon thread ini juga diubah judulnya :
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1742314
> 
> Menjadi :
> *TANGERANG | Alam Sutera | The Prominence | Office Tower | 35 FL | 135 m | T/O*
> 
> Atas perhatian moderator, saya ucapkan terima kasih


----------



## Jason48

Dear Moderator,

Mohon ditambahkan Polling di thread *ini* 

Ane kelupaan bikin polling tapi keburu di submit  

Pollingnya 10 nomor saja biar bisa dirate :cheer:

Tengkiu yah


----------



## azira92

ahmadrifqies said:


> Dear Mod.
> Tolong ubah jdul thread ini
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1468140
> 
> *WEST JAVA | Cikampek - Palimanan Toll Road - 116 Km
> 
> 
> Jdi
> *WEST JAVA | Cikopo - Palimanan Toll Road - 116,75 Km
> 
> Karena ujung hulu Tol bukan berada di Cikampek tapi di Cikopo
> Thanks


dear moderator,
TS-nya (cyberprience) sudah meng-iya-kan nih untuk diganti namanya..
mohon supaya segera direspon 

thankyou so much..


----------



## yudhit

Om mod, mohon oknum ini ditindak, sekalian hapuskan postingan dia di link ini dan ini.

Thnx om...


----------



## Sitoneizer

Mod , tolong edit nama thread 
www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=125162549#post125162549 
menjadi 

[Purwokerto]Budget Hotel Projects and News |Meotel 5 Floors | Zodiak 5 Floors |U/C|+ |Front One 6 Floors | Everiday Smart Hotel 6 Floors | SAZ Hotel |Proposed| 

Thanks Mod .


----------



## fire_park

Dear Moderator,

Mohon thread ini dibuat *"Sticky"* sperti thread ini dan 
ini, karena Tangerang Selatan merupakan kota otonom yg kedudukan nya sama seperti kota lain.

Dan mohon thread ini, diubah judulnya menjadi :

TANGERANG | Alam Sutera | Binus University - Alam Sutera Campus | 21 Fl | Completed


Atas perhatian para moderator sekalian, saya ucapkan terima Kasih


----------



## ericcando

mod tolong dihapus thread yg ini

karena double. thx


----------



## jamal radar

Mod, mohon thread : 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1605165 di*-sticky*, 
karena postingannya sudah lebih dari 1000 postingan dan forumersnya lumayan aktif

Trims sebelumnya..:cheers:


----------



## zed88

dear moderator, mohon di ganti judul thrednya, karena pengerjaan proyeknya sudah di mulai 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1670654

[BALIKPAPAN] Jardin 8 | Apartments + Hotel - Capri by Fraser | 6,7,8,10 Floors + 2 Basements | UC

Terima Kasih...


----------



## Ichiban 1

Dear Moderator,

ini update makassar... banyak yang tak keurus, makanya thread namenya jarang di update  

nih, update nya 

MAKASSAR | Novotel Grand Shayla | Hotel | 13 floors | T/O
*MAKASSAR | Novotel Grand Shayla | Hotel | 13 floors | Completed*

MAKASSAR | Iqra building| Campus | 19 floors | T/O
*MAKASSAR | Iqra building| Campus | 19 floors | Completed*

MAKASSAR | Karebosi Condotel & Junction | Condotel & Shopping Center | 18 floors | T/O
*MAKASSAR | Karebosi Condotel & Junction | Condotel & Shopping Center | 18 floors | Completed*

MAKASSAR | Tune Hotel | 12 floors | U/C
*MAKASSAR | Tune Hotel | 12 floors | Completed*

MAKASSAR | Grand Rinra | Hotel | 15 floors | U/C
*MAKASSAR | Grand Rinra | Hotel | 15 floors | T/O*

MAKASSAR | Multi Niaga Junction | Condotel | 13 floors | T/O
*MAKASSAR | Multi Niaga Junction | Condotel | 13 floors | Completed*

MAKASSAR | Best Western Losari | Hotel | 14 floors | T/O
*MAKASSAR | Best Western Losari | Hotel | 14 floors | Completed*

MAKASSAR | Fave Hotel Kasuari | 13 Floors | U/C
*MAKASSAR | Fave Hotel Kasuari | 13 Floors | Completed*

MAKASSAR | Catur Jaya | Hotel | 20 floors | U/C
*MAKASSAR | Park Inn Makassar | Hotel | 20 floors | T/O*

MAKASSAR | Panaikang Auto Mall | Automotive Mall + Office | ?? fl | U/C
*MAKASSAR | Nipah Mall | Mall + Hotel | 18 fl | U/C*

MAKASSAR | Travellers Suite | Hotel | 14 floors | T/O
*MAKASSAR | Travellers Suite | Hotel | 14 floors | Completed*

MAKASSAR | Whiz | Hotel | 13 floors | U/C
*MAKASSAR | Whiz | Hotel | 13 floors | Completed*

MAKASSAR | Ibis Maipa | Hotel | 13 floors | U/C
*MAKASSAR | Ibis Maipa | Hotel | 12 floors | Completed*

MAKASSAR | Amaris hertasning | Hotel | 12 floors | U/C
*MAKASSAR | Amaris hertasning | Hotel | 12 floors | Completed*

MAKASSAR | Innside by Melia | Hotel | 18 floors | Prep
*MAKASSAR | Innside by Melia | Hotel | 18 floors | U/C*

MAKASSAR | Ratu Hotel | Hotel | 14 floors | U/C
*MAKASSAR | The One Hotel | Hotel | 12 floors | Completed*

*DI HAPUS / DI LOCK (SKYLINE TAK JADI (Jadi Midrise), banyak di sunat)*

MAKASSAR | Grand Quality | Hotel | 17 floors | U/C *[DELETE] *

MAKASSAR | Amaris Pettarani | Hotel | 16 floors | U/C *[DELETE]*


----------



## ahmadrifqies

Dear Moderator.
tolong diubah judul thread ini
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1766274
menjadi
*[PURWASUKA] CityScape, StreetScape, BuildingPicture, NightPicture, etc*

thanks..


----------



## H&M

Dear Mods..
Diduga kloningan dari oknum lama herbandhu kembali lagi.. Cmiiw.. Mohon bantuannya mods. Many thanks!

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1225863


----------



## Blue_Sky

Ichiban 1 said:


> Dear Moderator,
> 
> ini update makassar... banyak yang tak keurus, makanya thread namenya jarang di update
> 
> nih, update nya
> 
> MAKASSAR | Novotel Grand Shayla | Hotel | 13 floors | T/O
> *MAKASSAR | Novotel Grand Shayla | Hotel | 13 floors | Completed*
> 
> MAKASSAR | Iqra building| Campus | 19 floors | T/O
> *MAKASSAR | Iqra building| Campus | 19 floors | Completed*
> 
> MAKASSAR | Karebosi Condotel & Junction | Condotel & Shopping Center | 18 floors | T/O
> *MAKASSAR | Karebosi Condotel & Junction | Condotel & Shopping Center | 18 floors | Completed*
> 
> MAKASSAR | Tune Hotel | 12 floors | U/C
> *MAKASSAR | Tune Hotel | 12 floors | Completed*
> 
> MAKASSAR | Grand Rinra | Hotel | 15 floors | U/C
> *MAKASSAR | Grand Rinra | Hotel | 15 floors | T/O*
> 
> MAKASSAR | Multi Niaga Junction | Condotel | 13 floors | T/O
> *MAKASSAR | Multi Niaga Junction | Condotel | 13 floors | Completed*
> 
> MAKASSAR | Best Western Losari | Hotel | 14 floors | T/O
> *MAKASSAR | Best Western Losari | Hotel | 14 floors | Completed*
> 
> MAKASSAR | Fave Hotel Kasuari | 13 Floors | U/C
> *MAKASSAR | Fave Hotel Kasuari | 13 Floors | Completed*
> 
> MAKASSAR | Catur Jaya | Hotel | 20 floors | U/C
> *MAKASSAR | Park Inn Makassar | Hotel | 20 floors | T/O*
> 
> MAKASSAR | Panaikang Auto Mall | Automotive Mall + Office | ?? fl | U/C
> *MAKASSAR | Nipah Mall | Mall + Hotel | 18 fl | U/C*
> 
> MAKASSAR | Travellers Suite | Hotel | 14 floors | T/O
> *MAKASSAR | Travellers Suite | Hotel | 14 floors | Completed*
> 
> MAKASSAR | Whiz | Hotel | 13 floors | U/C
> *MAKASSAR | Whiz | Hotel | 13 floors | Completed*
> 
> MAKASSAR | Ibis Maipa | Hotel | 13 floors | U/C
> *MAKASSAR | Ibis Maipa | Hotel | 12 floors | Completed*
> 
> MAKASSAR | Amaris hertasning | Hotel | 12 floors | U/C
> *MAKASSAR | Amaris hertasning | Hotel | 12 floors | Completed*
> 
> MAKASSAR | Innside by Melia | Hotel | 18 floors | Prep
> *MAKASSAR | Innside by Melia | Hotel | 18 floors | U/C*
> 
> MAKASSAR | Ratu Hotel | Hotel | 14 floors | U/C
> *MAKASSAR | The One Hotel | Hotel | 12 floors | Completed*
> 
> *DI HAPUS / DI LOCK (SKYLINE TAK JADI (Jadi Midrise), banyak di sunat)*
> 
> MAKASSAR | Grand Quality | Hotel | 17 floors | U/C *[DELETE] *
> 
> MAKASSAR | Amaris Pettarani | Hotel | 16 floors | U/C *[DELETE]*


I hope you already coordinate with the thread starter because I'm already changed the title as your request :nuts:


----------



## PoetraDaerah

^^ blum dikordinasikan sih, tapi silahkan dirubah aja mod, plus yg 2 terakhir nda usah di hapus.
thread ini kompilasi proyek rumah sakit di Makassar, tolong pertimbangannya biar disticky, thanks.. and mohon maaf lahir batin buat mods...


----------



## Blue_Sky

^^

Terima kasih daeng. Untuk request delete memang saya menunggu ada persetujuan dari thread starter


----------



## Ocean One

Mod, ini kok artikel diabetes masih ada di Thread Jakarta, gak sekalian di bersihkan ya? :cheers:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1779960


----------



## rahul medan

Mod tolong edit thread ini. Thx
MEDAN l GranDhika l Hotel l 2 Towers l 10 & 9 Floors l U/C 
Menjadi
*MEDAN l GranDhika l Hotel l 11 Floors l T/O*

MEDAN | The Manhattan (Cambridge II) | Mall | Condominium | 2 Towers | 38 Floors + 3 Basements | U/C 
Menjadi
*MEDAN | The Manhattan (Cambridge II) | Mall | Condominium | 2 Towers | 40 Floors + 3 Basements | U/C*


MEDAN l Hermes Place Polonia l Lifestyle Mall l Completed l Hotel l U/C 
Menjadi
*MEDAN l Hermes Place Polonia l Lifestyle Mall l Completed l Hotel & Apartment l U/C*

MEDAN l Medan Focal Point l Lifestyle Mall l U/C 
Menjadi
*MEDAN l Medan Focal Point l Lifestyle Mall l Completed*


MEDAN l Ring Road City Walks l Shopping Mall l U/C 
Menjadi
*MEDAN l Ring Road City Walks l Shopping Mall l Completed *


----------



## Elga Damian

Please delete these hate speech (HS) and/or out of topic (OOT) posts:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=125826700&postcount=14940 (OOT)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=125829073&postcount=14947 (HS)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=125829172&postcount=14949 (HS)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=125829665&postcount=14951 (HS)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=125829837&postcount=14952 (HS)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=125831470&postcount=14953 (HS)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=125832522&postcount=14956 (HS)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=125841582&postcount=14959 (OOT)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=125846164&postcount=14965 (HS)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=125895531&postcount=14980 (OOT)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=125900204&postcount=14985 (OOT)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=125915040&postcount=14990 (OOT)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=125915126&postcount=14991 (OOT)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=125916319&postcount=14993 (OOT)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=125918226&postcount=14998 (OOT)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=125921157&postcount=15001 (OOT)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=125921445&postcount=15002 (OOT)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=125925018&postcount=15004 (OOT)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=125925278&postcount=15005 (OOT)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=125925585&postcount=15006 (OOT)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=125926352&postcount=15007 (HS+OOT)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=125926617&postcount=15008 (OOT)


----------



## yudhit

Dear om mod, mohon forumer ini ditindak coz dia jualan dengan bikin trit ini & postingan jualan dia dibeberapa trit yg gak pd tempatnya di subforum Bodetabek.
Thnx

:cheers:


----------



## Elga Damian

Please warn this user: Bunuh Syiah (Kill Shias). The username promotes violence against religion (Shias).


----------



## Wicak_15

Mod sebaiknya nih thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=126025771#post126025771 dihapus aja. Soalnya udah keburu jadi. Ntar nambah-nambah sampah thread lagi mod. 


Thanks


----------



## Putra Bantaeng

Asslm Mod tolong diubah judul Thread :

BONE - South Sulawesi | Bumi Mangkau

Menjadi :

BONE - South Sulawesi | Bumi Arung Palakka

Di :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1844028

Terima Kasih...


----------



## Putra Bantaeng

Dear Mod.. 

Tolong Thread :

[WATAMPONE] Projects & Development

Di :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1721746

Dipertimbangkan untuk dihapus mod karena sejak thread tersebut dibuat yaitu pada tanggal 22 april 2014 tidak pernah ada postingan terkait Projects & Development di Watampone.. Sementara TS dari thread tersebut tidak pernah memperhatikan thread ini sejak pertama kali dibuat dan informasi awal terkait thread tersebut juga tidak ada... Terima kasih...


----------



## Elga Damian

Please delete these clearly out of topic posts:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=126290430&postcount=3754
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=126290790&postcount=3756


----------



## endar

mod dengan penuh drama saya sampaikan mod

buat apa forumer macam gini dipelihara mod. sakit rasanya BANDUNG 1 dikata2in macam gini, udah masuk ranah berlebihan saya rasa

tersangka

www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1197110

contoh postingan yang ga berbobot



Jordan Tan said:


> whaatttt? ridwan kamil bicara ekonomi? ingin jadi presiden taksi? enaugh is enaugh indo dipimpin oleh indo idol... rusak semua


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=126378566&postcount=6082


mohon dinfokan kpd ybs untuk lebih baik lagi dalam berforum

sorry for my language di forum itu mods, kali pertama setelah 4th join saya merasa sakit hati *sebagai warga bandung* saat mendapati walikota tercintanya dikata2ain ga jelas atas kebodohan forumer itu dalam membaca artiketl *baca headline saja*


makasih mod
sorry next time saya coba tidak pakai bahasa2 yang berlebihan jika kesal sama orang2 yang "menyimpang" spt itu
semua warga bandung pendukung RK yang revolusioner pasti akan sakit hati karena dia, saya hanya mewakili dari masyarakat bandung saja mod


----------



## DZP

^^gak usah berlebihan kang endar, kemarin forumer bandung ngatain bu risma cuma walikota yg jago trotoar doang tapi transportasi surabaya jelek gak ada tuh forumer surabaya yang sampai kalap..."


----------



## yudibali2008

endar said:


> mod dengan penuh drama saya sampaikan mod
> 
> buat apa forumer macam gini dipelihara mod. sakit rasanya BANDUNG 1 dikata2in macam gini, udah masuk ranah berlebihan saya rasa
> 
> tersangka
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1197110
> 
> contoh postingan yang ga berbobot
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=126378566&postcount=6082
> 
> 
> mohon dinfokan kpd ybs untuk lebih baik lagi dalam berforum
> 
> sorry for my language di forum itu mods, kali pertama setelah 4th join saya merasa sakit hati *sebagai warga bandung* saat mendapati walikota tercintanya dikata2ain ga jelas atas kebodohan forumer itu dalam membaca artiketl *baca headline saja*
> 
> 
> makasih mod
> sorry next time saya coba tidak pakai bahasa2 yang berlebihan jika kesal sama orang2 yang "menyimpang" spt itu
> semua warga bandung pendukung RK yang revolusioner pasti akan sakit hati karena dia, saya hanya mewakili dari masyarakat bandung saja mod



woles aja bro, ini forum terbuka, siapa saja bisa ungkapkan pendapatnya, tinggal kita sikapi bijaksana.

Cheers


----------



## sbyctzn

Mod ijin, minta tolong untuk ditambahkan tag *banyuwangi* (huruf kecil semua)
di thread Banyuwangi PnD ini:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1560276&page=150

dan Bandara Blimbingsari Banyuwangi ini:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=126251353

Terima kasih.


----------



## sbyctzn

Ada yang nggak beres mod, itu masih buanyak ke bawah hno:


----------



## jony2012

Tolong thread Atria Condotel&Confrence Yogyakarta dan Thread Jogja Icon tuk di hapus,karena saya udah tidak mengelolah nya lagi.makasih


----------



## laba-laba

om Momod, tolong posting jualan in di hapus

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=126876576&postcount=13260

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=126876600&postcount=407

Thanks


----------



## the desert

Om Momod tolong diubah judul trit ini 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1513098

Menjadi 

SAMARINDA | Ibis and Mercure Hotels | Mix Used | Twin Towers 14 floors + basements | T/O

Terimakasih....


----------



## Rovers

Mod, tolong diubah judul thread ini:

MANADO | Mantos 3 | Mall | Convention Center | Hotel 15 Floors | U/C

menjadi 

MANADO | Mantos 3 | Mall | Convention Center | Four Points by Sheraton Hotel 15 Floors | T/O

Terima kasih..


----------



## Losbp

Dear mods,
Mungkin bisa diconsider untuk mengubah nama thread ini:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1619585

Menjadi

*JAKARTA | BRT | Transjakarta - Transjabodetabek - APTB | News and Images*

Saya udah coba tanya TSnya dari tahun lalu cuman kalo dilihat dia gak terlalu aktif, plus istilah BRT lebih cocok digunakan untuk Transjakarta karena "busway" itu lebih refer ke jalurnya :cheers:


----------



## Blue_Sky

^^

I agree with your suggestion, still waiting if any other forumer have any other alternative name suggestion?


----------



## joshuanurdi

Mod, tolong hapus post #2305 dan #2306

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=127421243&postcount=2305
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=127421243&postcount=2306

Karena post itu isinya lebih ke berjualan 

Thanks before


----------



## De_Purr

Maaf Mod merepotkan.

Minta tolong revisi nama dan jumlah lantai judul Thread dibawah ini,
--------------------------------------------

*[SEMARANG] HK Ahmad Yani | Hotel | 11 Floors *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1854102

Menjadi ; 

*[SEMARANG] Haka Hotel | 13 Floors *

__________

* Paltrow City | Mixed Use | Hotel | Apartment | Lifestyle Arcade | 1 x 8 Floors | 1 x 18 Floors *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1748567

Menjadi ;

* [SEMARANG] Paltrow City | Mixed Use | Hotel | Apartment | Lifestyle Arcade | 1 x 10 Floors | 1 x 18 Floors *

-------------

* [SEMARANG] Duta Pertiwi by Sinarmas Group | Mall & Hotel | 11 Floors *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1764223

Menjadi ;

* [SEMARANG] Duta Pertiwi Mall & Moxy Hotel by Marriott *

________

Thanks Mod.


----------



## offa

Maaf om momod ngerepotin minta masukin polling buat thread ini yah makasih
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1854458


----------



## CrazyForID

Blue_Sky said:


> ^^
> 
> I agree with your suggestion, still waiting if any other forumer have any other alternative name suggestion?



"JAKARTA | BRT | Transjakarta - Transjabodetabek - APTB" aja apa?
ngga usah pake news & images. it's obvious anyway


----------



## Wicak_15

Om mod tolong pindahin postingan2 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=127421625&postcount=1641

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=127422958&postcount=1642

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=127425199&postcount=1643 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=127428067&postcount=1644 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=127429694&postcount=1645 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=127444815&postcount=1647 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=127446792&postcount=1648 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=127454731&postcount=1652 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=127458324&postcount=1653 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=127458543&postcount=1654 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=127431344&postcount=1646 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=127459707&postcount=1656 

Dari thread *The Icon Jakarta* ke thread *[Indonesia] Truck and Heavy Equipment (construction): Images and News*. Karena pembahasannya sudah melenceng dari topik proyek The Icon dan lebih tepat dibahas di thread Truck & Heavy Equipment. 


Thanks:cheers:


----------



## offa

Om mod tolong thread ini dihapus dong karena salah
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1854514
Terima kasih sebelumnya


----------



## sbyctzn

Mod, minta tolong thread ini dihapus, karena isinya cuma pertanyaan gak jelas bukan thread proyek, di subforum Greater Surabaya.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1854019


----------



## Blue_Sky

offa said:


> Maaf om momod ngerepotin minta masukin polling buat thread ini yah makasih
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1854458


Will do, please put more pictures to the thread so others can see before vote


----------



## ericcando

bang moderator, tolong dirubah judul thread ini :

*Treasure Bay - Bintan *

menjadi :

*BINTAN | TREASURE BAY BINTAN | Resort Complex | Villas, Hotels, Condos & Apartments, Crystal Lagoon, Etc. *

terima kasih


----------



## ericcando

dan.. thread ini :

[BINTAN] Future CBD & other developments 


minta tolong agar diubah menjadi :

*BINTAN | Projects & Development*

dan dipindahkan saja ke sub forum regional >> Sumatra, minta tolong di STICKY sekalian ya mod, terima kasih :cheers:


----------



## Blue_Sky

^^

Please coordinate with thread starter first to avoid miscommunication. Thanks.


----------



## rahul medan

Mod tolong edit thread ini. Sudah koordinasi


> MEDAN | SkyView Setiabudi Apartment |Apartment |24 Floors | Prep
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1743241
> 
> Menjadi
> MEDAN | SkyView Setiabudi Apartment |Apartment |24 Floors | U/C





> MEDAN | Peninsula | Mixed Use | Apartment + Hotel+ F&B | 3x30 Floors + 1x14 Floors | Prep
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1843360&page=2
> 
> Menjadi
> MEDAN | Peninsula | Mixed Use | Apartment + Hotel+ F&B | 3x35 Floors + 1x14 Floors | Prep


Thx


----------



## zee_ardo

rahul medan said:


> Mod tolong edit thread ini. Sudah koordinasi
> 
> Thx


Thanks rahul...


----------



## Dazon

seseorang tolong take over thread ini:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1230857


----------



## Mulia_atkins

Mod... mohon ditindak forumer yg bawa SARA.



KeiHonda said:


> buah simalakama nih para haters, debenhams masi belum beranjak dr pency, kalopun beranjak, pihak pency sdh menyiapkan gantinya yg tak kalah cetar..muahahaha rasanya si tamil bakal makin kepanasan sepanas kabut asap..


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=127570446#post127570446


----------



## Namewee

^^ Sumpah gw penasaran banget. Emang yang dimaksud si tamil siapa sih?


----------



## Mulia_atkins

Namewee said:


> ^^ Sumpah gw penasaran banget. Emang yang dimaksud si tamil siapa sih?


Kalau baca threadnya dan post per post yg isinya semua sindir2an. Pasti tau.


----------



## Namewee

^^ Menurut saya bagi orang-orang diluar Kaltim, Harusnya cukup menjadi penengah tensi panas antara Balikpapan dan Samarinda. Jangan malah mengompori salah satu pihak yang bakal menyulut emosi.


----------



## yudibali2008

Mulia_atkins said:


> Mod... mohon ditindak forumer yg bawa SARA.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=127570446#post127570446



yg punya diri aja mas ngelapor, kok sampeyan yg laporin? liat dulu kenapa yg bersangkutan di sindir, kalau nggak mau ikutan di sindir, ya nggak usah jadi kompor lah di trit2 Kaltim, sok bijak tapi akhirnya cuma memperkeruh suasana.

ni salah satu contoh nya dari beberapa postingan, emang niatnya pengen cool atau bijak, terserah mau bilang apa....



rahul medan said:


> hahaha... iya.. H&M kan kayak pengalihan malu disana krn debbie gk jelas jadi seolah-olah H&M diakui sbg DS. H&M kan specialities store kayak Gramedia, Mango, Zara, Uniqlo yg secara space-nya juga luas. Kadang ngakak juga baca2 thread sana. Jangan diladeni dibawa lucu2an aja :lol:


udah tau forumer kedua kota lagi bersitegang masih suka di campurin.....

Cheers






Namewee said:


> ^^ Menurut saya bagi orang-orang diluar Kaltim, Harusnya cukup menjadi penengah tensi panas antara Balikpapan dan Samarinda. Jangan malah mengompori salah satu pihak yang bakal menyulut emosi.



saya sependapat sama kamu bro.






Mulia_atkins said:


> Kalau baca threadnya dan post per post yg isinya semua sindir2an. Pasti tau.



please bro, mind your own business, ok?


----------



## stareky

Harusnya Kami yang melaporkan ketidaknyaman pembahasan itu. Malah forumer luar ikut-ikutan.

Bila ingin memberi masukan, kritik atau ingin menunjuk kesalahan di thread komenlah di trit yang di maksud (thread Balikpapan).

Ada kalanya pembahasan atau share informasi ada yang tidak perlu dikemukakan di thread, tidak Kami (Balikpapan) tuangkan ke thread. Tapi keingintahuan yang tidak terbendung malah berspekulasi di luar thread lain tidak karuan (forumer lain). 

Ya Kami yang memiliki data tersenyum dan malah aneh. Aneh, melihat Forumer luar seakan mencari sekutu dalam pandangan Saya.

Fiuuhh, ini komen Saya terpanjang untuk di thread FAQ & Feedback.


----------



## hildalexander

guys.... mind please.... 

SSCI is cordially invited to the Asia Pacific Urban Forum 17-18 th of October 2015... 

if you are interested to attend this event, please PM me


:cheers:


----------



## hakims

Maaukkkkk mammmmm


----------



## Mulia_atkins

yudibali2008 said:


> yg punya diri aja mas ngelapor, kok sampeyan yg laporin? liat dulu kenapa yg bersangkutan di sindir, kalau nggak mau ikutan di sindir, ya nggak usah jadi kompor lah di trit2 Kaltim, sok bijak tapi akhirnya cuma memperkeruh suasana.
> 
> ni salah satu contoh nya dari beberapa postingan, emang niatnya pengen cool atau bijak, terserah mau bilang apa....
> 
> 
> 
> udah tau forumer kedua kota lagi bersitegang masih suka di campurin.....
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saya sependapat sama kamu bro.
> 
> 
> 
> please bro, mind your own business, ok?


Jadi kalau udah ngomong SARA itu didiamin aja?
saya sih muak baca isi thread Sub BPN yg isinya cuma sindir2an, adu sombong, semua yg ada di kota di compare ke kota lain.
terkadang sesuatu yg instan itu tidak selalu bagus.
kota sampeyan sih udah maju... tapi mulutnya perlu disekolahin.

Talsep, Keihonda, dll cloningan detected.
ketauan dari cara postingan kalau ybs stock lama.


----------



## hakims

hildalexander said:


> guys.... mind please....
> 
> SSCI is cordially invited to the Asia Pacific Urban Forum 17-18 th of October 2015...
> 
> if you are interested to attend this event, please PM me
> 
> 
> :cheers:


Uda di PM blom jawab mamm


----------



## yudibali2008

Mulia_atkins said:


> Jadi kalau udah ngomong SARA itu didiamin aja?
> saya sih muak baca isi thread Sub BPN yg isinya cuma sindir2an, adu sombong, semua yg ada di kota di compare ke kota lain.
> terkadang sesuatu yg instan itu tidak selalu bagus.
> kota sampeyan sih udah maju... tapi mulutnya perlu disekolahin.
> 
> Talsep, Keihonda, dll cloningan detected.
> ketauan dari cara postingan kalau ybs stock lama.



sorry bro, apakah anda dengan berkata demikian akan jauh lebih baik dari mereka? NO.

TIDAK ada yg nyuruh anda main2 ke trit bpn, jadi kalau anda merasa gimana, skip aja, nggak perlu repot sampe hati anda merasa tersakiti. Stay aja di trit2 kota anda, beres. lebih baik mengkoreksi diri sendiri sebelum menunjuk orang lain. 

udah ah, saya nggak mau nanggapin lagi hal2 gini, kek nggak ada kerjaan lain aja. Susah memang kalau inginnya menang sendiri dan nggak dengerin pendapat forumer lain spt apa.

Nuff said,.....

Cheers


----------



## zee_ardo

Mulia_atkins said:


> Kalau baca threadnya dan post per post yg isinya semua sindir2an. Pasti tau.


Sebaiknya yg bersangkutan saja yg menjelaskan siapa si tam... itu... intinya klo mau kritik ya gk boleh SARA, itu saja...


----------



## archifect

zee_ardo said:


> Sebaiknya yg bersangkutan saja yg menjelaskan siapa si tam... itu... intinya klo mau kritik ya gk boleh SARA, itu saja...


Kalo bawa2 ibu hamil boleh gak om? Ibu hamil gak salah apa2 kok disuruh pake selimut hoarding.. Bisa jelasin? Atau tanyain temennya itu?


----------



## zee_ardo

archifect said:


> Kalo bawa2 ibu hamil boleh gak om? Ibu hamil gak salah apa2 kok disuruh pake selimut hoarding.. Bisa jelasin? Atau tanyain temennya itu?


Turut prihatin deh... mau gimana lagi...


----------



## hildalexander

hakims said:


> Uda di PM blom jawab mamm



Udah dijawab kakak Hakims....




Ini SSC mau dibawa ke mana sih? kok pada "berantem" terus.... mending diskusi sehat yuuuk, ikut di Urban Forum.... 


:cheers:


----------



## hakims

Thx mamm....saya pake tapatalk..blom liat....iya nih heran saya padahal satu propinsi knapa bisa ya.?? Turut prihatin...moga tidak menular ke daerah lain....yg damai damai ajalah..saling support saling memuji..saling memberi kritik saling menerima dgn lapang saling berpikir postif jauhkan pikiran negatif.. Saling sopan santun....saling hormat menghprmati ..saling nenjaga....aman tentram damai sejahtera...


----------



## rahul medan

^^
Mami & Hakim maaf ya. Ini klarifikasi last post aja..

Maaf ya buat anda yg berusaha menyindir SARA saya dengan kata-kata " Tamil " & " Bangladesh " saya tidak mempunyai hak untuk tersinggung atas perhatian anda yg sudah mencari tau saya suku apa.
Orang tua saya memang keturunan India muslim dan mereka WNI yg sudah lama punya usaha di Indonesia. Mereka menikah dan menyekolahkan anak-anaknya di Indonesia.
Nah kalau nyebut bangladesh kayaknya sudah beda. Kalau nyebut tamil ala-ala menyebut orang Jawa dengan sebutan Ambon, or melayu ( gk nyambung).
Terus kenapa postingan saya di thread samarinda di quote dimari ya.. Postingan saya ada korelasinya dengan postingan2 sebelum2nya di atas saya. Kok kalian yg lemas..


----------



## BeWiseMan

Calm down aja bro Rahul. IMO, lain kali para forumers untuk menghindari pakai suku, agama, dan ras dalam berdebat, walaupun emosi Anda sudah sampai ke ubun-ubun. Grow up !


----------



## buak

Akhirnya keluar juga komentarnya si tukang provok..... mas/lai mending ya urusin thread sendiri atau kotanya sendiri ngapain jadi rinnai.. masnya senang ya memperparah hubungan bpn & smr. Harusnya masnya yang orang kota GEDE jadi penengah mas bukan jadi si api biru.. maaf buat momod & masnya


----------



## Losbp

hildalexander said:


> guys.... mind please....
> 
> SSCI is cordially invited to the Asia Pacific Urban Forum 17-18 th of October 2015...
> 
> if you are interested to attend this event, please PM me
> 
> 
> :cheers:


PM ku dibales juga dong mam hehehe  :cheers:


----------



## Mulia_atkins

rahul medan said:


> ^^
> Mami & Hakim maaf ya. Ini klarifikasi last post aja..
> 
> Maaf ya buat anda yg berusaha menyindir SARA saya dengan kata-kata " Tamil " & " Bangladesh " saya tidak mempunyai hak untuk tersinggung atas perhatian anda yg sudah mencari tau saya suku apa.
> Orang tua saya memang keturunan India muslim dan mereka WNI yg sudah lama punya usaha di Indonesia. Mereka menikah dan menyekolahkan anak-anaknya di Indonesia.
> Nah kalau nyebut bangladesh kayaknya sudah beda. Kalau nyebut tamil ala-ala menyebut orang Jawa dengan sebutan Ambon, or melayu ( gk nyambung).
> Terus kenapa postingan saya di thread samarinda di quote dimari ya.. Postingan saya ada korelasinya dengan postingan2 sebelum2nya di atas saya. Kok kalian yg lemas..


Sabar bg Rahul...
maklum saja...
Dan saya turut prihatin kalau sampai momod gak ada ambil tindakan apapun buat duo clonengan.


----------



## ericcando

salam SSCI,

minta tolong ganti judul trit bliss park batam ini mod : 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1556074


menjadi : 

Batam | Bliss Park Superblok | Mall, Hotel, Apartement | 7 Tower | 1 x 8 floors, 2 x 30 floors, 3 x 33 floors, 1 x 35 floors

karna setelah konfirmasi dengan pengembang, sudah dapat info ketinggian fix masing2 towernya.

terima kasih


----------



## laba-laba

Serius aku bingung..
Yang sara malah di belain?
Suka2 semua orang dong kalau mau melapor. 
Ini kan public area


----------



## archifect

laba-laba said:


> Serius aku bingung..
> Yang sara malah di belain?
> Suka2 semua orang dong kalau mau melapor.
> Ini kan public area


serius aku bingung juga bang.. orang kayak gini kok dibelain..


rahul medan said:


> hoardingnya buat dijadiin baju hamil jeng yg lagi mual-mual *sorry ah oot mulu*


suka2 om yudibali sama stareky donk.. kan ini public area.. lagian kalo momod mau banned jugak gak harus lapor situ dulu kan? fair enough.. :cheers:


----------



## buak

Heran masih ada aja manusia yang suka jadi provokasi.. lagian juga gak ada sangkut pautnya sama dia.. kalau memang gak suka sama balikpapan ya langsung komentar di tritnya jangan jadi tukang adu domba. Mentang2 forumer Balikpapan & Samarinda lagi bersitegang.. dia cari celah disana buat memperparah keadaan.. kalau saya anngap si RAHUL MEDAN ini yang SARA. 

Forum memang bebas ekpresikan apa yang kita mau tapi sebebasnya berpendapat jangan juga jadi si api biru. 

Thx.


----------



## Mulia_atkins

buak said:


> Heran masih ada aja manusia yang suka jadi provokasi.. lagian juga gak ada sangkut pautnya sama dia.. kalau memang gak suka sama balikpapan ya langsung komentar di tritnya jangan jadi tukang adu domba. Mentang2 forumer Balikpapan & Samarinda lagi bersitegang.. dia cari celah disana buat memperparah keadaan.. kalau saya anngap si RAHUL MEDAN ini yang SARA.
> 
> Forum memang bebas ekpresikan apa yang kita mau tapi sebebasnya berpendapat jangan juga jadi si api biru.
> 
> Thx.


dan elu apa kontribusi mu buat SSC ? kecuali jadi tukang kompor juga.
dilihat dari riwayat postingan kamu... nol besar


----------



## buak

Maaf masnya siapa ya?? Kenal?? Masnya jangan sok tau ya.. misalnya ada info buat ssc mesti harus posting sendiri gitu.. kan kalau info sesuatu gak perlu lewat postingan kayaknya.. di WAG juga bisa.. emang masnya siapa ya jangan2 masnya ini kloningan si RAHUL ya?? Wahhh bahaya masnya ini..


----------



## Blue_Sky

SSCI tidak bisa mentoleransi semua postingan SARA/Menjurus SARA. Forumer ybs sudah di briged dengan penyelidikan lebih lanjut dengan kemungkinan penambahan hukuman.

Tolong jangan OOT lagi di thread ini. Kepada oknum forumer BPN, thread ini bebas untuk melaporkan semua hal yang di anggap tidak sesuai dengan peraturan di SSCI, keputusan akhir ada di tangan moderators. Memberi masukan kepada moderator dibolehkan tapi post laporan tidak perlu di debat!!!


----------



## Mulia_atkins

buak said:


> Maaf masnya siapa ya?? Kenal?? Masnya jangan sok tau ya.. misalnya ada info buat ssc mesti harus posting sendiri gitu.. kan kalau info sesuatu gak perlu lewat postingan kayaknya.. di WAG juga bisa.. emang masnya siapa ya jangan2 masnya ini kloningan si RAHUL ya?? Wahhh bahaya masnya ini..


Simple aja...
Karena ini forum SSC.... bukan WAG


----------



## stareky

Blue_Sky said:


> SSCI tidak bisa mentoleransi semua postingan SARA/Menjurus SARA. Forumer ybs sudah di briged dengan penyelidikan lebih lanjut dengan kemungkinan penambahan hukuman.
> 
> Tolong jangan OOT lagi di thread ini. Kepada oknum forumer BPN, thread ini bebas untuk melaporkan semua hal yang di anggap tidak sesuai dengan peraturan di SSCI, keputusan akhir ada di tangan moderators. Memberi masukan kepada moderator dibolehkan tapi post laporan tidak perlu di debat!!!


:check: noted, mod.

thanks.


----------



## buak

Thx mod..


----------



## Sitoneizer

mod tolong edit judul thread 

www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=127613994#post127613994

[Purwokerto]Budget Hotel Projects and News |Meotel 5 Floors | Zodiak 5 Floors |U/C|+ |Front One 6 Floors | Everiday Smart Hotel 6 Floors | SAZ Hotel |Proposed|

menjadi 

[PURWOKERTO ] Budget Hotel Projects and News |Meotel 7 Floors | Zodiak 5 Floors |U/C|+ |Front One 6 Floors | Everiday Smart Hotel 6 Floors | SAZ Hotel |Proposed| and the Others 

thanks mod .


----------



## ericcando

ericcando said:


> bang moderator, tolong dirubah judul thread ini :
> 
> *Treasure Bay - Bintan *
> 
> menjadi :
> 
> *BINTAN | TREASURE BAY BINTAN | Resort Complex | Villas, Hotels, Condos & Apartments, Crystal Lagoon, Etc. *
> 
> terima kasih





Blue_Sky said:


> ^^
> 
> Please coordinate with thread starter first to avoid miscommunication. Thanks.




^^ Bang Moderator... TS thread Treasure Bay Bintan (AceN) sudah saya PM dan ybs setuju untuk perubahan judul thread tersebut.... saya kuti PMnya..




AceN said:


> ericcando said:
> 
> 
> 
> salam SSCI,
> bro AceN, saya mewakili forumer2 Batam & Kepri minta tolong supaya direquest ke moderator untuk ubah judul thread treasure bay bintan yg bro buat agar menjadi seperti yg kami request di thread FAQ. karena Treasure Bay Bintan ini sendiri audah hampir selesai phase 1nya dan sudah jelas konsepnya, lagi pula supaya seragam dengan judul thread2 Bintan lainnya.
> 
> terima kasih
> 
> 
> 
> Oh oke oke. Sorry baru baca, baru online lagi. Kalo erricando aja yang minta ke momod bagaimana ? bilang aja saya sudah tau kok. Ga ada masalahhhhhhhhhhh
Click to expand...

^^ thx :cheers:


----------



## Blue_Sky

^^

86

:army:


----------



## DanangSuthoWijoyo

Dear Mod,

ini ada duplikasi thread.....bagusnya gmn ya.....

[YOGYAKARTA] Jogja Apartel | Apartment | Apartment | Hotel | 10 Floors + 2 Basements

[YOGYAKARTA] JOGJA APARTEL l APARTMENT CONDOTEL l 11 floors l Proposed


----------



## aAedol

Mod minta tolong gantiin judul thread yg ini ya:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1795197

[KARAWANG] Tamansari Mahogany | Apartment | Condotel | 2x27 Floors - 1x15 Floors | Prep

Jadi 

[KARAWANG] Tamansari Mahogany | Apartment | Fafehotel Condotel | 2x27 Floors - 1x15 Floors | U/C

Makasih...


----------



## Sitoneizer

maaf Mod merepotkan . saya hanya menyampaikan pesan dari TS thread Yumi Kimji .


> Thread DM di edit kaeh;
> Di tambahkan dong COR HOTEL soalnya masih 1 owner


 agar edit judul thread 
[PURWOKERTO] DOMINIC HOTEL | 8 FLOORS | 168 ROOMS | U/C 

menjadi 


[PURWOKERTO] DM hotel 8 Floors Fase 2 Proposed | COR hotel 7 Floors 1 Rooftop 2 Basement Prepared 

www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=126670330#post126670330

alasannya penyatuan proyek dalam 1 thread karena masih 1 grup pemilik / owner .
thanks .


----------



## paradyto

Dear *David* and *Blue*,

Mohon bantuannya untuk hapus postingan sampah di http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1485967&page=84
oleh http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1243277

terima kasih banyak,
cheers


----------



## PAYIB

Maaf mod, mohon thread ini didelete aja karena double thread

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1858209

Karena sudah terakomodir oleh thread yang saya bikin sebelumnya

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1770530

Terimakasih


----------



## Namewee

`Request mod.
Thread ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1295029 judulnya diganti menjadi :
Membangun Daerah Terluar Indonesia

Biar cakupannya lebih luas lagi.


----------



## sbyctzn

Mod minta tolong untuk beri tag *surabaya* (huruf kecil semua) di trit ini
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1815744&page=5
Makasih sebelumnya.


----------



## svaerd firemanska

Mod tolong thread ini statusnya di ubah menjadi:
JAKARTA l ARZURIA l CONDOMINIUM l 39 Fl l Prep 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1793052

JAKARTA l Arzuria l Condominium l 39 Floors | U/C

Terima kasih


----------



## dihatimu

Dear momod mohon untuk dikoreksi untuk judul trit di bawah ini=
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1867176
Menjadi [SOLO] Menara One | Apartment | 15 Floors | U/C

Thank you...:cheers:


----------



## masaguseka28

Dear Mod,

mohon bantuannya untuk mem-banned user dengan ID: *aaredrum* orang ini hanya junk dengan menuliskan kata-kata "mantap gan" di setiap thread yang ada di sub-thread Palembang. mohon ditindak tegas.


----------



## vario bay's

Dear moderator tolong dong agar di tindak tegas dengan akun *ourwy bvb* yang isinya selalu memperpanas situasi di thread java supermall 2 semarang krn isinya hanya menantang semua forumer yg ada di thread tsb . Trima kasih.


----------



## anugrah84

Moods izin tolong pantau user ID: kang Kabayan 
sering flame, trolling, agresif ke forumer lain.

thx


----------



## Solarium

Dear Mod... Minta tolong ganti judul thread ini menjadi :

*B A N D U N G | Grand Sugarcane - Grand Tebu Hotel by Willson Hotels | 16 Floors*

Thanks


----------



## rahul medan

Mod tolong delete thread sampah berikut ini dr sub forum Medan Cons & Dev
{{{{{{{{--------- Perkenalkan Medanesia.com - Forum Medan ---------}}}}}}}}}

Thx


----------



## veology

Om Momod, tolong ganti judul thread dibawah ini menjadi :

*BOGOR | Salak Tower | Hotel & Condotel | 20 Fl | T/O*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1639899

*BOGOR | Amaroossa Hotel | Hotel | 13 Fl | Complete*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1600083

*B O G O R l Stadion Pakansari Cibinong l 30.000 | U/C*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1505011

*Bogor | Apartment Gardenia Bogor | Apartment | 25 Fl x 2 | U/C*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1693400

*BOGOR | Arch Hotel Bogor by Horison | Hotel | 12 Fl | Complete*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1705945

*BOGOR l B Residences l Apartment l 20 Fl | U/C*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1600056

*BOGOR | Vivo Sentul | Galleria Shopping Center | Bizpark Shophouse | Apartment | Hotel | Town House | U/C*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=863580

*BOGOR l Fave Hotel Bogor l Hotel l 9 Fl | Complete*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1600060

*BOGOR | Whiz Hotel Bogor | Hotel | 12 Fl | Complete*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1703393

*BOGOR | Bogor Valley | Condotel & Apartment | Arnava Hotel | 22 Fl | Complete*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1600069

Maap banyak, karena thread sudah lama tidak di update. Maap ngerepotin. Thx a lot Mod. :cheers:


----------



## svaerd firemanska

Mod tolong thread ini judulnya
*YOGYAKARTA l Kulonprogo International Airport *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1872997

di ubah menjadi:

*YOGYAKARTA l New Yogyakarta International Airport*

Terima kasih


----------



## Elga Damian

Moderator, please delete this out of topic post: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=129496678&postcount=4061


----------



## Adpenturz

Dear Moderator...

Mohon diubah judul Thread 

AMBON |Jembatan Merah Putih | 1.060 M |U/C 

menjadi : 

*AMBON | Jembatan Merah Putih | 1.140 M | U/C*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...ighlight=ambon

Panjang jembatan saya ubah karena memang total panjang jembatan 1140 meter.
Sumber : http://www.pu.go.id/berita/10656/Jem...g-Januari-2016

Terima Kasih 
cheers


----------



## Blue_Sky

^^

Link nya error di kompie saya


----------



## Adpenturz

Blue_Sky said:


> ^^
> 
> Link nya error di kompie saya



Ini link-nya... :cheers:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1482174




AMBON |Jembatan Merah Putih | 1.060 M |U/C 

menjadi : 

*AMBON | Jembatan Merah Putih | 1.140 M | U/C*


----------



## Bobotoh33

Om mod 
Mau minta tolong rapihkan judul thread

B A N D U N G | Soetta Park Apartment | 38 Floors | Commercial Area | 6 Floors

B A N D U N G | Soetta Sky Park Apartment | 38 Floors | Commercial Area | 6 Floors

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1880245


----------



## aAedol

Duh mod minta tolong dong thread yg ini dirubah judulnya:

 [KARAWANG] Tamansari Mahogany | Apartment | Condotel | 2x27 Floors - 1x15 Floors | Prepread

Jadi

[KARAWANG] Tamansari Mahogany | Apartment | Fave Hotel Condotel | 2x31 Floors - 1x15 Floors | U/C

Tower satu udah mulai tinggi mod, tapi judulnya masih prep aja... 

Thanks ya...


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto

*Dear Om Moderator*

Mohon diubah judul thread ini

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1676760&page=18
*BANDAR LAMPUNG | Grand Mercure Maha Cipta Lampung | Hotel + Mall | 36 fls + 4 basements | U/C*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1807764&page=4
*BANDAR LAMPUNG | Whiz Prime Hotel | 14 floors + 1 semi-basement | Finishing*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1747986&page=4
*BANDAR LAMPUNG | Batiqa Hotel | 13 floors + 1 semi-basement | T/OFF*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1619851&page=17
*BANDAR LAMPUNG | The 7th Hotel & Convention Center (11 fls) | Asoka Luxury Hotel (6 fls) | COMPLETED *

Terima Kasih Banyak Om Moderator...
Cheers


----------



## rahul medan

Mod tolong edit thread ini:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=130047810#post130047810
Menjadi:

MEDAN l Masjid Agung Medan l 2 Menara l 199 Meter l Gedung Parkir l 12 Lantai l U/C

Tq


----------



## Bobotoh33

Om mod sibuk ya??
Mau minta tolong rapihkan judul thread

B A N D U N G | Soetta Park Apartment | 38 Floors | Commercial Area | 6 Floors

Menjadi

B A N D U N G | Soetta Sky Park Apartment | 38 Floors | Commercial Area | 6 Floors

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1880245

Nuhun


----------



## kang kabayan

anugrah84 said:


> Moods izin tolong pantau user ID: kang Kabayan
> sering flame, trolling, agresif ke forumer lain.
> 
> thx


Terima kasih kang anugerah84 telah melaporkan saya ko momod, mudahan jadi amal soleh buat anda, dan menjadi bahan introspeksi bagi saya, saya tidak bosan2 memohon maaf apabila postingan saya ada yang kurang berkenan,,, salam damai dan salam NKRI


----------



## rahul medan

Mod klo gk sibuk tolong bantu request ini


rahul medan said:


> Mod tolong edit thread ini:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=130047810#post130047810
> Menjadi:
> 
> MEDAN l Masjid Agung Medan l 2 Menara l 199 Meter l Gedung Parkir l 12 Lantai l U/C
> 
> Tq


----------



## aaron seth

The number of posts shown under my _Location_ changes without any reason sometimes. For example, yesterday there were 28 posts, today, as you can see, only 27 posts. Is this normal? Does this happen to any of you guys?


----------



## Elga Damian

Blue_Sky said:


> Balikpapaners gets brig for temporary. His post with funding from Pemprov and trans kalimantan from PPU & Paser definitely out of topic and lead to jealousy in funding quota


Moderator, please delete this "Jealousy" post:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=130267150&postcount=4137

"His post with trans kalimantan (also Bandar Udara Sultan Aji Muhammad Sulaiman/sepinggan) definitely out of topic and lead to jealousy."


----------



## DZP

mod, tolong ganti status beberapa trit ini menjadi U/C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1819614

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1687227

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1689055


----------



## VRS

Anyway who's poppers12345? ??


----------



## Venantio

Mod.. urgent.. ada tukang obat aborsi tuh, merajalela di mana-mana... Mohon tindakan segera...


----------



## Elga Damian

Blue_Sky said:


> Balikpapaners gets brig for temporary. His post with funding from Pemprov and trans kalimantan from PPU & Paser definitely out of topic and lead to jealousy in funding quota


Moderator, please delete this out of topic promotional video on Samarinda International Airport thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=130528850&postcount=4255


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto

*Dear Moderator*
Hanya meningatkan kembali saja untuk mengedit judul-judul di bawah ini jika tidak sibuk...
Karena sampai skrng belum diedit judulnya...


eVANDOpriyanto said:


> *Dear Om Moderator*
> 
> Mohon diubah judul thread ini
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1676760&page=18
> *BANDAR LAMPUNG | Grand Mercure Maha Cipta Lampung | Hotel + Mall | 36 fls + 4 basements | U/C*
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1807764&page=4
> *BANDAR LAMPUNG | Whiz Prime Hotel | 14 floors + 1 semi-basement | Finishing*
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1747986&page=4
> *BANDAR LAMPUNG | Batiqa Hotel | 13 floors + 1 semi-basement | T/OFF*
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1619851&page=17
> *BANDAR LAMPUNG | The 7th Hotel & Convention Center (11 fls) | Asoka Luxury Hotel (6 fls) | COMPLETED *
> 
> Terima Kasih Banyak Om Moderator...
> Cheers


----------



## Losbp

Mohon izin momod...

Kira-kira thread  The Metro Mini, Kopaja, Angkot and all Buses-with-Doors-that-never-close Thread kalo di ubah menjadi *JAKARTA | Bus Kota / City Buses* atau nama baku lainnya kira2 bisa gak ya? saya sudah pernah kontak sama TSnya tapi dia bilang thread itu lebih berfokus sama metro mini/kopaja saja padahal masih ada bus kota non-BRT Transjakarta lainnya seperti PPD atau Mayasari Bakti yang kadang masuk ke thread itu juga karena belum ada tempatnya disini... apa saya bikin thread baru saja? Mohon pencerahannya mods 

Thanks :cheers:


----------



## urix99

dear admin, cm mnt tlg renamekan thread ini thread

2014nya diganti jd 2016


----------



## Elga Damian

Moderator, please delete this hate speech post (hatred against all Samarinda groups): http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=130568347&postcount=7709


----------



## archifect

abang2 moderators..
minta tolong bisa dimunculin opsi poll nya di trit ini donk.. makasi.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1896720


----------



## endar

selamat siang mods
atas diskusi forumer bandung dan berdasarkan fakta dilapangan, maka kami memohon perubahan pada thread dibawah ini. terimakasih mods


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1891613
menjadi
*B A N D U N G | Bandung Central Park | Pandhega Apartment | 2 Towers | 40 Floors | 36 Floors | Mall | 4 Floors *


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1668608&page=8
menjadi
*B A N D U N G | Four Points Hotel by Sheraton | 14 Floors + 3 basements *


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1432502&page=27
menjadi
* B A N D U N G | Paskal Hypersquare Superblock Phase II | PASKAL 23: Mall | Binus University | Yello Hotel | 2 X 12 Floors*


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646848
menjadi
*J A T I N A N G O R | Taman Melati Apartment | 20 Floors *


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1505141&page=118
menjadi
*B A N D U N G | Parahyangan Residences Ciumbuleuit | 2 towers | 20 Floors | 35 Floors*


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1440933&page=150
menjadi
*B A N D U N G | Newton The Hybrid Park | 6 Towers | 26 Floors | 4 X 30 Floors | 32 Floors *


----------



## Toto Boerham

Yth Moderator...just asking saja..
Hari ini saya posting sukses, muncul di halaman thread terakhir, tapi kok gak merubah announcement halaman utama thread SSCI ya?..Di daftar thread gak ter-update...is there any wrong?

Thanks so much

Regards


----------



## v-sun

^^kalo saya, postingan2 di thread yang sudah saya baca semua, tampilan thread di sub forum tampak masih di bold biru, pas saya buka lagi ternyata tidak ada reply baru yg belum saya baca.


----------



## DZP

mod bisa tolong tambahin polling di trit ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1897248
makasih tadi ada trobel


----------



## Rovers

Mod minta tolong diedit judul thread ini

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=130696697#post130696697

menjadi

Tamansari Lagoon | Manado | Apartment & Condotel | 28 Floors

Thanks..


----------



## v-sun

Mods, postingan ini udah keterlaluan deh..

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=130773164&postcount=7709


----------



## rahul medan

v-sun said:


> Mods, postingan ini udah keterlaluan deh..
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=130773164&postcount=7709


Skalian juga mod orang ini ditindak di thread yg sama. Postingannya parah


kang kabayan said:


> Jangan ngaku2 orang metropolitan, ga mungkin orang jakarta iri sama bandung, wong jakarta segalanya ada, omongan anda mencerminkan kota asal anda yang terbelakang, jadi iri sama kemajuan bandung, pasti kota anda yang selalu banjir sampe ke tengah kota, karena buruknya drainase dan kebiasan masyarakatnya yang kampungan buang sampah sembarangan, yang punya stadion kaya kandang ayam, jalanan sempit dan bolong2, trotoar masih sama batako, taman 2 masih bau pesing dan kumuh, gagal dapat adipura kotanya kotor, belum punya bus way, belum punya toll dalam kota. Intinya ente iri sama kemajuan dan prestasi yang mendunia yang di raih kota bandung. Udah ketebak ko.......


----------



## hakims

Wkwkwk masi ada yg lebih Brutal dr OKBman dan mbak vishesa hahahhajaha


----------



## rahul medan

hakims said:


> Wkwkwk masi ada yg lebih Brutal dr OKBman dan mbak vishesa hahahhajaha


Wkwkwkwk... OKB Man & Mbak Vhisesa itu ngangenin bang.


----------



## smg820

Mod Tolong Ganti Judul

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=130962178
menjadi
[M A L A N G] Malang City Point | Travelodge Hotels | Apartment | Mall | 2 towers | 19 floors | Completed 


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1773545
menjadi
[M A L A N G] Taman Melati Malang @Dinoyo | Apartment | 20 floors | U/C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1141403
menjadi
[M A L A N G] Menara Soekarno Hatta | Every day Smart Hotel | Apartment | 17 floors + 2 Basements | Completed

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1829368
menjadi
[M A L A N G] M-Square | The Balava Hotel | City Walk | 11 floors | Completed


----------



## Yoga M Dewantara

Moods tolong 2 orang ini perlu ditindak tegas dengan IP: *rizkyturangga* dan *Robhie.hood*

2 orang ini sering flame, trolling, agresif ke saya setiap kali saya berpendapat. Malah sampe2 menghina saya. Saya curiga, ini 2 forumers ini menggunakan IP adress yang sama. Karena ada postingan ini, saya jadi gak bisa berpendapat karena 2 orang ini selalu menyudutkan saya. Forumers lainnya pun juga gak nyaman dengan ada postingan ini, apalagi saya.



Robhie.hood:131011185 said:


> orang ini selalu OOT dan postingannya gak ber-value.


ada di forum ini:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1219091&page=220


rizkyturangga said:


> GAK ADA HUBUNGANNYA KALI, KALAU KASIH PENDAPAT YANG BERBOBOT DONG.... :bash::bash::bash:
> 
> hno:hno:hno:hno:


ada di forum ini: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1588108&page=228


----------



## DZP

mod tolong ditindak forumer Cutteredge ini karena sering ngetroll di forum ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=433619&page=167


----------



## rahul medan

DZP said:


> mod tolong ditindak forumer Cutteredge ini karena sering ngetroll di forum ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=433619&page=167


Wkwkwk.. Di thread Divre 1 pun dia nge-troll. Katanya kereta trans Sumatra cuma php jokowi


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto

*Dear Moderator*
Mengingatkan kedua kalinya untuk mengedit judul-judul di bawah ini...
Kok belum diedit juga ya sampai sekarang??? ...


eVANDOpriyanto said:


> *Dear Om Moderator*
> 
> Mohon diubah judul thread ini
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1676760&page=18
> *BANDAR LAMPUNG | Grand Mercure Maha Cipta Lampung | Hotel + Mall | 36 fls + 4 basements | U/C*
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1807764&page=4
> *BANDAR LAMPUNG | Whiz Prime Hotel | 14 floors + 1 semi-basement | Finishing*
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1747986&page=4
> *BANDAR LAMPUNG | Batiqa Hotel | 13 floors + 1 semi-basement | T/OFF*
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1619851&page=17
> *BANDAR LAMPUNG | The 7th Hotel & Convention Center (11 fls) | Asoka Luxury Hotel (6 fls) | COMPLETED *
> 
> Terima Kasih Banyak Om Moderator...
> Cheers


----------



## rahul medan

del


----------



## rahul medan

Mod tolong ubah thread ini:

MEDAN l Fave Hotel by Aston l 10 Floors + 2 Basement l U/C
Menjadi
*MEDAN l Fave Hotel by Aston l 12 Floors + 2 Basement l T/O*


MEDAN l District 9 l Apartment l Retail l 15 Floors l Prep
Menjadi
*MEDAN l District 9 l Apartment l Retail l 15 Floors l U/C*

tq


----------



## Ocean One

Om Mod, minta tolong di tambahin pollnya buat ke 5 thread RoH ini ya. Sekalian kata Makassar di bagian depan Royal Apartment mohon di deleted ya. Sorry dah merepotkan n makasi sebelumnya Om.. :cheers:

Thread RoH beserta linknya :

1. Traveller Hotel | Hotel | Makassar | 14Fl >> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1904538

2. Four Points Hotel by Sheraton | Hotel & Convention | 17 floors >> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1904533

3. Gammara Hotel | Hotel | Makassar | 20Fl >> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1904529

4. Royal Apartment | Apartment | Makassar | 2 Tower x 23Fl >> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1904528

5. Swiss-Belhotel | Hotel | Makassar | 22Fl >> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1904522


----------



## F-ian

Losbp said:


> Mohon izin momod...
> 
> Kira-kira thread  The Metro Mini, Kopaja, Angkot and all Buses-with-Doors-that-never-close Thread kalo di ubah menjadi *JAKARTA | Bus Kota / City Buses* atau nama baku lainnya kira2 bisa gak ya? saya sudah pernah kontak sama TSnya tapi dia bilang thread itu lebih berfokus sama metro mini/kopaja saja padahal masih ada bus kota non-BRT Transjakarta lainnya seperti PPD atau Mayasari Bakti yang kadang masuk ke thread itu juga karena belum ada tempatnya disini... apa saya bikin thread baru saja? Mohon pencerahannya mods
> 
> Thanks :cheers:


yaudah aku izinin di rename..btw moderatornya pada kemana ya? sepi


----------



## zee_ardo

Dear Momod, 

saran saya di trit rising ini, kalau berdebat silahkan berdebat tapi tidak menggunakan serang secara fisik atau ras : 




adir said:


> Astaga masih aja ada yg ladeni syahkruk khan itu, sy saranin jangan deh kaliam pasti keserang duluan dengan gaya sok ketawanya wkwkkwk .



tks


----------



## endar

Mod. This one its jusssstttt too faaarrr

Sara dan sangat offensive modss
Please. Sedih saya baca nya mod


pak cik said:


> Busset...nyesal juga gua gabung di sini,ternyata bukan hny debat lokal (medan) sky DS dkk,rupa nya uda terjadi debat yg tdk bermutu,ada pula yg bilang syarukh khan,saya liat kawan2 dr bandung terlalu racism , main ke singapore atau KL bro,kota nya juga sm kaya medan,truly asia,smua ras asia berkumpul bersama, pematang siantar juga demikian . itu melambangkan kota maju. Kaget memang saya main ke sumedang mata sipit juga pakai bhs sunda sm saya, apa ini juga faktor racisme yg masih kental di jabar ? Tp sy rasa tidak . seharus nya smua sudah bs berpikir maju
> Bahkan org sunda pun bnyk di medan,mrk bnyk menekuni pedagang pisau dapur dan semacam tikar yg terbuat dari apa gtu, come on lha guys...gk usah bahas yg tdk perlu lagi .


----------



## muflih

del


----------



## ericcando

kang kabayan said:


> Wek wek wek, rahul medan rahul medan, moncongmu emang melebihi ibu2 arisan, itu banjir bukan di kota bandung tapi kabupaten bandung, pura2 ga tahu aja, di media elektronik maupun cetak di bilang kabupaten bandung, dan ga malu buka aib kota orang padahal kotanya sendiri lebih parah, banjirnya sampei mau menenggelamkan kantor gubernurnya, merendan sampai setengah dari kota nya, akibat buruknya drainase dan buruk nya prilaku warganya, sebentar lagi kotamu akan tertutup kabut asap, ga ada enaknya loh hidup di kota anda tuh, musim hujan kebanjiran musim kemarau ke tutup asap, malu2in, kota begitu di banggain.... sadar dan sadarlah....



^^ (gak komen yg lain karna sudah ada yg lapor... baguslah) 

saya gak peduli dia ini lagi bermasalah sama siapa... dan menyerang kota apa... tapi ini juga kelewatan. tolong ditindak mod.


tidak terkecuali kloning2 dadakan yg bikin trit tsb akhir2 makin tambah ga karuan. kalau masih bisa trit tsb dipertahankan... lebih baik. thx anyway kay:


----------



## vario bay's

^^ kloningan macam stink3r tolong ditindak juga . Bikin panas suasana juga .


----------



## Ocean One

Bang Mod, minta tolong di tambahin Pollnya buat thread RoH di bawah neh. Makasi banyak sebelumnya ya Om n maaf dah merepotkan lg.. :cheers:

1. Innside by Melia | Makassar | Hotel | 20 Floor
>>> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1905436

2. Whiz Prime Hotel | Makassar | Hotel | 13 Floor
>>> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1905432

3. Ibis Maipa | Makassar | Hotel | 12 Floor
>>> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=131499053#post131499053


----------



## iron medan

Mod tolong ditindak dong sikabayan
Udah sering seperti itu kemarin kan ditriid surabaya jg buat kegaduhan,,dan udh diperingatkan sama momod blue sky...
Ini parah banget bahasa ya gk bisa ditoleril lg .
Mohon momod bertindak..thanks.


----------



## Bluemooncm78

Dear Momod,
Mohon judul thread ini:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1701600 
diubah menjadi: 

*JAKARTA | Ciputra International | 10 towers | U/C *

Terima kasih sebelumnya.


----------



## Blue_Sky

Akhir2 nya banyak sekali request pergantian judul thread yang di minta bukan oleh thread starter nya. Saya ingatkan kembali, setiap pergantian modifikasi thread harap mendapat persetujuan dari thread starter nya (special case jika TS sudah tidak aktif maka harus mendapat persetujuan rekan2 di thread)

Setiap permintaan modifikasi thread yang dilakukan bukan oleh TS tidak akan kami layani.


----------



## rahul medan

rahul medan said:


> Mod tolong ubah thread ini:
> 
> MEDAN l Fave Hotel by Aston l 10 Floors + 2 Basement l U/C
> Menjadi
> *MEDAN l Fave Hotel by Aston l 12 Floors + 2 Basement l T/O*
> 
> 
> MEDAN l District 9 l Apartment l Retail l 15 Floors l Prep
> Menjadi
> *MEDAN l District 9 l Apartment l Retail l 15 Floors l U/C*
> 
> tq


Mod untuk req no.1 TS nya dah setuju ( TS mintol saya lapor ke momod ) dan ada persetujuan dari forumers krn gedung nya TO di lantai 12.

Untuk req no.2 saya sendiri TS nya

Terima kasih


----------



## Namewee

Blue_Sky said:


> Akhir2 nya banyak sekali request pergantian judul thread yang di minta bukan oleh thread starter nya. Saya ingatkan kembali, setiap pergantian modifikasi thread harap mendapat persetujuan dari thread starter nya (special case jika TS sudah tidak aktif maka harus mendapat persetujuan rekan2 di thread)
> 
> Setiap permintaan modifikasi thread yang dilakukan bukan oleh TS tidak akan kami layani.


Tapi mod, kalau revisi thread dalam hal perubahan jumlah gedung, lantai, status pembangunan, saya rasa tidak perlu persetujuan dari TS. Itu demi keakuratan informasi dari thread tersebut. Tentunya perubahan yang diajukan harus sesuai fakta.


----------



## stareky

gimana kalau TSnya (sudah) dibanned threadnya aktif ?? hehe...


----------



## cak cuk

Moderator sebagai pembuat thread ini mohon di edit judul thread saya ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1907344

Yang semula * Gresik | Icon Gresik | Mixed use | Mall , Apartment , Hotel santika | 2 x 20 Floor , 1 x 10 Floor | U/C *

Menjadi * GRESIK | Icon Gresik | Mixed use | Mall, Apartment, Hotel Santika | 2 x 20 Fl , 1 x 10 Fl | U/C *

Terima kasih moderator


----------



## PoetraDaerah

halo mod, tolong thread ini dirubah judulnya menjadi
*MAKASSAR | Tiran Building | Office | 12 floors | U/C*

dan juga thread ini dirubah judulnya menjadi
*MAKASSAR | Nipah Mall | Mixed use | 18 floors | U/C *

Thankyou a lot..


----------



## Bluemooncm78

Dear Momod, permintaan saya yang di bawah ini belum diubah?



Bluemooncm78 said:


> Dear Momod,
> Mohon judul thread ini:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1701600
> diubah menjadi:
> 
> *JAKARTA | Ciputra International | 10 towers | U/C *
> 
> Terima kasih sebelumnya.


* Kebetulan saya juga TS dari thread dimaksud.


----------



## Blue_Sky

Namewee said:


> Tapi mod, kalau revisi thread dalam hal perubahan jumlah gedung, lantai, status pembangunan, saya rasa tidak perlu persetujuan dari TS. Itu demi keakuratan informasi dari thread tersebut. Tentunya perubahan yang diajukan harus sesuai fakta.


Maka akan masuk penilaian special case yaitu persetujuan rekan2 aktif di thread karena moderator tidak tahu info mana yang valid oleh karena itu jika ada pengakuan kuorum akan dapat di percaya



stareky said:


> gimana kalau TSnya (sudah) dibanned threadnya aktif ?? hehe...


Masuk penilaian special case. Sudah di jelas kan sebelum nya


----------



## rahul medan

^^
Tetapi kenapa req saya di atas belum diubah mod? 
Tq


----------



## Blue_Sky

^^

Done


----------



## laba-laba

Om MOMOD

tulunglah di gantilah nama trid ini

3D Modeling and Animation

Menjadi 

*Your 3D Modeling and Animation*


Tq om


----------



## yudhit

Permisi om momod, tolong ini ada oknum & postingannya yg gak jelas. Mohon ditindak.

Disini om: post #8336

Thnk u...


----------



## Marchest

Mod, mohon thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1908309

Judulnya diubah menjadi 

*SURABAYA | DISTRICT | Redevelopment of Kota Tua Jalan Tunjungan (Surabaya Old Town)*

Terima Kasih Mod :cheers:


----------



## endar

mods yang bijaksana
please



iron medan said:


> Ketahuan isi otak dan hatimu bobotoh kotor busuk..
> Hanya gara2 postingan okb man yg begitu aja
> Nanggapin berlebihan..kuingatkan kau jangan pancing untuk
> Buat keributan.





iron medan said:


> Habis makan postingan mu yg kotor dan membuatku geram
> Ngelihatmu sampai rapat gigiku..





iron medan said:


> Gak tahan jg kau kan beleguk..
> Kepanasan jg kau kan,
> Kau queete jg kan dengan bahsa najismu
> Makanya jangan seperti anjing menggongong kau


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528939&page=471

threadnya kian tak kondusif mods, beri ultimatum boleh mods untuk kita2 disana

kay:


----------



## vario bay's

^^ sudah makin parah saja ya


----------



## rahul medan

endar said:


> mods yang bijaksana
> please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528939&page=471
> 
> threadnya kian tak kondusif mods, beri ultimatum boleh mods untuk kita2 disana
> 
> kay:


Wah si endar hobinya mengadu aja. Kalau forumer Bandung yg PA, CVC dan bahasanya kayak kebun binatang seperti user kang kabayan tidak dilaporkan ke moderator.

Yg ini pemicu keributan juga ditertibkan mod. Bahasanya jg gk etis di forum ini



Bobotoh33 said:


> Wahh ente sdh parah ini mah,.
> Bahasamu sudah lebih dari kotoran babi saja


----------



## endar

^^ saya mengadu via PM ko santai saja, cuma yang ini sudah keterlaluan personal attact

bukannya di page2 belakang banyak ya yang lapor ttng postingan2 personal attact?
kok cuma saya yang di semprot ya?
padahal dalam beberapa tahun belakang baru 1 x saya lapor disini ttng postingan personal attact selain SARA, karena bahasanya sudah luar biasa personal attack, ko saya dibilang hobby. yang juga cukup ironi, rahulmedan juga melaporkan orang dipostingan yang sama yang menyebut saya hobby melapor orang, cukup ironis memang.
this forum has a rule. no matter and who u are, kalo sudah keterlaluan siapapun wajib melapor

and i said



> threadnya kian tak kondusif mods, beri ultimatum boleh mods untuk kita2 disana


"kita2", ya termasuk saya dan anda juga harus sadar dan malu untuk tidak terpancing berlebihan disana, kita sudah tua kang rahul, ga usah kaya newbie malah ikut2an blam blim blum, kalopun ada yang nyeleneh ya udah diamkan saja come on, kita sudah lalui banyaaakkk sinetron seperti ini, mau di ulang berapa kali lagi? malu kita sama postingan dan usia ID kita lah, dewasa saja utamanya untuk saya saat hadapi orang2 yang cukup membuat gereget. (saran pada sesama forumer satu angkatan)


cuma tergelitik, pada page sebelumnya di thread ini orang yang saya lapor berkata sangat bijaksana, ternyata dia nya yang luar biasa menyerang personal



iron medan said:


> Mod tolong ditindak dong sikabayan
> Udah sering seperti itu kemarin kan ditriid surabaya jg buat kegaduhan,,dan udh diperingatkan sama momod blue sky...
> Ini parah banget bahasa ya gk bisa ditoleril lg .
> Mohon momod bertindak..thanks.



face it!! forumer medan hanya melaporkan orang2 yang dianggapnya "offensive" pada kota medan sendiri sedangkan yang jelas flame atau personal attack tidak dilaporkan. forumer bandung pernah melaporkan kangkabayan di thread ini, siapapun yang bagi kami melanggar ketentuan rule ya harus dilaporkan lah, masa iya dipelihara. be mature lah kang, ga usah bereaksi pakai kata "Wah si endar* hobinya mengadu aja"* thats just too much i guess. dan sepertinya juga menjurus personal attack, u can PM me if u wanna me to deleted that post kindly, no need to speak up just like that.

but thats okay, its your own hobbies i guess, to blame someone best act into bad notice just because u feeling so insecure.

kay:
*kalopun saya salah posting melaporkan orang2 yang super personal attack atau SARA, ya mangga mods bisa banned saya dari sini, saya legowo saja karena merasa mencoba untuk membuat SSCI ini bebas dari orang2 spt itu*.


----------



## rahul medan

^^
Biasa aja kang beliau cuma emosi dgn bobotoh yg kali kedua menyulut perdebatan dgn trik menyudutkan, pdhl kami forumer medan sudah menjauh dr konflik2 pamer gk penting. Tetapi tetap aja ada yg terpicu ama postingan kloningan sekelas OKB Man. gk keluar PA yg berlebihan dr iron medan cuma emosi doank. Ya sama aja dgn postingan bobotoh yg saya adukan di atas krn emosi dgn iron Medan. Saya ikut adukan bobotoh biar adil aja buat kedua belah pihak. Sebenarnya saya gk niat ngadu klo akang gk deluan ngadu apalagi keduanya tidak punya sejarah PA cuma kurang kontrol emosi sesaat aj.


----------



## laba-laba

Abang* @endar
*

Kalau mau jadi penengah bersikap adillah dan kekeluargaan.

Kalau sekarang ini aku lihat masih memperpanjang masalah.

Thanks.


Teman2ku, kita stop bahasan disini.
tq


----------



## laba-laba

Abang @endar tolong teman2 kita di koordinasikan lagi untuk tidak membahas lagi disalah satu trit. Aku lihat masih pada asik di bahas sama teman2 kita dari Bandung.


Aku sudah mengkoordinasikan sama teman2 kita disini.


Terima kasih.


----------



## endar

laba-laba said:


> Abang @endar tolong teman2 kita di koordinasikan lagi untuk tidak membahas lagi disalah satu trit. Aku lihat masih pada asik di bahas sama teman2 kita dari Bandung.
> 
> 
> Aku sudah mengkoordinasikan sama teman2 kita disini.
> 
> 
> Terima kasih.



boleh bang, terimakasih bang

@kang rahul, iya kang, terimakasih, semangat selalu


----------



## v-sun

^^siapa saya? (da aku mah apa atuh). terus kalo saya bilang ke forumer bersangkutan dia mau nurut gitu? :lol: malah dia ikut nyamber juga dibelakang.

saya maklumi kalo situ tetep belain sesama forumer Medan.


----------



## rahul medan

^^
Emanknya udah dicoba belum? Klo belum dicoba jgn negative thinking gitu?
Terus lebih bijak gk udah bawa-bawa belain forumer dari mana. Positive thinking aja krn bisa aja saya jg nuduh vsun blabla...


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto

*Dear Moderator*

Mohon ubah beberapa judul thread berikut ini...
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1814966&page=18
menjadi *LAMPUNG | Bakauheni - Terbanggi Besar Toll Road | Integrated with Trans Sumatra Toll Road - 140 Km*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1807764&page=6
menjadi *BANDAR LAMPUNG | Whiz Prime Hotel | 14 floors + 1 semi-basement | COMPLETED*

& 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1747986&page=5
menjadi *BANDAR LAMPUNG | Batiqa Hotel | 13 floors + 1 semi-basement | Finishing*

Terima kasih banyak om moderator atas perhatian dan bantuannya...
Cheers


----------



## MH greenuwet

mod tolong tambahin poll untuk tread roh ini:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1918612


----------



## MH greenuwet

dan tolong hapus yg ini mood,, karna doble tread
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1918611


----------



## MH greenuwet

omm momod minta tolong tambahin poll d thread ini, makasih.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1918612


----------



## rahul medan

Mod tolong orang ini ditindak dr mulai city vs city sampe pada personal attack

Tq
User
Thread




Rhio said:


> mas D3Y, hrus hati-hati kalau nyinggung orang medan itu... gue udh berapa x liat kelakuannya mereka di beberapa thread seperti apa.
> 
> NGOTOT tapi KEBABLASAN..
> 
> bro gaols, lu harus bisa tau namanya kebebasan berkomentar beropini apalagi ini emang ini Real bukan bro D3Y yg mengada-ngada
> 
> Ngototnya beneran gak bisa jaga etika yg santun ? perlu gue ajarin ?
> :bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:





Rhio said:


> medan ohh medan.. hahaha. #tepokjidat





Rhio said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> :bash::bash::bash:
> kyaknya bro mulia harus dibawa ke RSJ dlu.. :lol::bash:





Rhio said:


> ^^^^ IKATAN DARI HONGKONG ??:nuts::nuts:
> 
> heran seribu jidat gue dengan antek-antek medan iki. onok ae alasannya..


Sebenarnya ada lagi di thread Medan Shopping mall ybs jg spam n memancing keributan.


----------



## kakek_ganas

rahul medan said:


> Mod tolong orang ini ditindak dr mulai city vs city sampe pada personal attack
> 
> Tq
> User
> Thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sebenarnya ada lagi di thread Medan Shopping mall ybs jg spam n memancing keributan.


Ah ya masak sih Om? Sebelumnya mungkin om rahul mesti sedikit koreksi diri dulu

..... Kabur


----------



## rahul medan

kakek_ganas said:


> Ah ya masak sih Om? Sebelumnya mungkin om rahul mesti sedikit koreksi diri dulu
> 
> ..... Kabur


Halah... Ngapain pake kabur2an kak andri mulyono eh skrg udah jadi kakek ganas ya *lupa*. Toh saya jg gda berurusan dgn thread yg saya laporkan.


----------



## sbyctzn

Mod, kalau diijinkan tolong dihapus thread ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1919260 karena tidak sesuai aturan pembuatan thread baru.
Proyeknya juga belum jelas dan pasti.


----------



## inBaliTimur

yes udah diedit


----------



## amza

amza said:


> dear Mod,
> mohon bantuannya untuk edit Judul thread berikut menjadi
> 
> *PEKANBARU | Weston | Hotel | 14 fl | T/Off*
> 
> Terima kasih


^^

Yang ini Juga belum dieksekusi sama Om Mod nih... :nuts:


----------



## sbyctzn

Pagi mod,
Minta ijin, tolong momod koreksi judul thread ini
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1805644&page=4
menjadi
*Aria Centra Hotel | 15 Lantai | Completed*



andrew anthony said:


>


----------



## rahul medan

Dear mods
Tolong Bantu edit thread ini dari
MEDAN l Adi Mulya l Hotel l 17 Floors + 3 Basement l T/O
Menjadi
*MEDAN l Adimulia l Hotel l 18 Floors + 3 Basements l Completed*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1494192

Tq


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto

Ini belum diedit om moderator, mohon diedit, plus edit tambahan juga utk judul di bawah ini...

Sama TS nya sudah koordinasi dan disetujui... 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=596619
menjadi *LAMPUNG "The Treasure of Sumatra" | People, Art, Culture, Events & Tourism Board of Lampung Province*


eVANDOpriyanto said:


> *Dear Moderator*
> 
> Mohon ubah beberapa judul thread berikut ini...
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1814966&page=18
> menjadi *LAMPUNG | Bakauheni - Terbanggi Besar Toll Road | Integrated with Trans Sumatra Toll Road - 140 Km*
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1807764&page=6
> menjadi *BANDAR LAMPUNG | Whiz Prime Hotel | 14 floors + 1 semi-basement | COMPLETED*
> 
> &
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1747986&page=5
> menjadi *BANDAR LAMPUNG | Batiqa Hotel | 13 floors + 1 semi-basement | Finishing*
> 
> Terima kasih banyak om moderator atas perhatian dan bantuannya...
> Cheers


----------



## vario bay's

vario bay's said:


> Minta tolong om momod trit saya ini
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1905109
> Judulnya dirubah menjadi
> 
> [SEMARANG] Markas Kepolisian Daerah Jawa Tengah | Office | 10 Floors
> Terima kasih :cheers:




^^ ini gimana om momod kok belum di edit


----------



## Val_project

Om Mod, tolong gembok dulu thread ini ya
karena di lokasi proyek belum ada pergerakan berarti, dan thread nya malah jadi wadah debat kusir
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=132868630#post132868630
nanti kalau sudah mulai penggalian basement atau struktur nya, saya kabarkan lagi untuk dibuka kembali
terima kasih Mod


----------



## Adpenturz

Dear Moderator,
Mohon bantuannya untuk merubah judul thread sebagai mana berikut : 



1. *AMBON | Ambon Entertainment Center | 12 Floors Hotel | 3 Floors Shopping Mall | 2 Basements | U/C *menjadi *[AMBON] Ambon Entertainment Center | 12 Fl Hotel | 3 Fl Shopping Mall | U/C *

link : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1867678


2. *AMBON | Jembatan Merah Putih | 1.140 M | U/C* menjadi *AMBON | Jembatan Merah Putih | 1.140 M*


Link : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1482174

dan di pindah ke sub ini : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=3893

Thank you...:cheers:


----------



## Timurlan

Dear Om Momod, with respect please monitor closely Soekarno-Hatta International Airport (link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1627841) due to indications of numerous forum violations (e.g. ad hominem, spamming) and derailment from topic. Very unhealthy discussions are taking place at the moment. 

Terima kasih sebelumnya :cheers:


----------



## hakims

^^
Iya betul maaf saya mention momod dithreadnya langsung bro


----------



## Ryanto

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1732399&page=8
Mod..minta tolong thread kota Bengkulu ini disticky, karena thread ibukota propinsi lainnya disumatera sudah di sticky. Thanks


----------



## iStana1899

test


----------



## ahmadrifqies

Minta tolong buat om momod, tolong ditindak akun ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1286212
Karena dia sudah spam dan bikin thread seenaknya tanpa sepengetahuan forumer lain

Ini thread yg dia buat
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1932192

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=133770469#post133770469

Thanks before


----------



## elaaann

Om momod, minta tolong dong, akun ini sering bikin berita hoax di subforum airports & aviation kyk ini,  sama ini.

Terima kasih om momod :cheers:


----------



## VRS

Amy explain why wicak get banned status? ?


----------



## hakims

^^

Ohh dibanned? Ko bisa tau member dibanned itu dr mana ya?

Kayanya kejadian di thread CGK om personal attack paling juarak keknya


----------



## VRS

We already know = ada yg seharusnya did banned ada yg tidak harus di banned. 
Wicak itu contribute pada scci ada loh. 
Memberikan information and posting photo yg cukup detail


----------



## inBaliTimur

^^ Sejauh yang saya ingat.......... ia pernah kena brig gara-gara kasus yang sama di thread MSIG Tower. Karena kembali melakukan serangan pribadi (sudah dijabarkan bang hakims), ia langsung jadi anak band. (alias sudah diingatkan kembali bandel, ya sudah suruh dia manggung)

Inget bro ama kejadian itu, gara-gara postingan seperti itu langsung keluar dari thread, malas baca.

Kontribusi sih boleh, debat sih boleh, tapi jagalah sikap dan etika di dalam forum. Kalau emosi sebaiknya sih jangan dulu posting, bisa masalah nanti.

Sekian tutur dari IxBxTx


----------



## VRS

setuju dengan anda
tapi sekarang kita balikkan ke Blue - Sky moderator
ini SCCI mau dibikin seperti, mau dibawa ke mana ??
apakah SCCI sekarang mau dibawa menjadi website yg berisi informasi2x property yg berguna n innovative ??
atau apakah SCCI sekarang mau dibawa menjadi website yg berisi rumor2x n marketing2x yg diragukan ??

jujur saja = saya ketik seperti ini
karena saya rindu SCCI thn 2006 -2013....
dulu moderator active ada 2 = David-80 n Blue-Sky...
* saya lah yg meminta David - 80 not yet active at SCCI. 
and saya pikir pada saat itu ke David = lebih baik only Blue _sky yg active
in fact I never see n meet Blue sky till now....

but the result like this, some member baru yg kita harapkan ternyata hanya mengejar posting dgn cara rumor2x or marketing...
waktu David-80 active = org2x seperti tsb mendapat warning keras.

so saya Tanya lagi dengan moderator sekarang ini = SCCI mau dibawa ke mana ?
jk SCCI mau dibawa dgn isi yg rumor2x or marketing. I'm sorry . better I resign
sekarang yg cuma active update photo2x n info2x berharga secara berkala hanya bluemooncm 78 n Jos998 n Toto (Jakarta thread)
sebelumnya WICAK ...

masak , yg posting photo2x or give valuable info secara berkala cuma 3 org saja ?? lahhh.....
I love scci. but I hope SCCI berisi info2x yg berharga ttg dunia property, karena dgn cara seperti itulah yg membedakan website SCCI dgn website yg lainnya.
dan itulah yg diinginkan oleh pendiri2x SCCI pada saat itu.. thn 2004 jk tak salah...


----------



## inBaliTimur

^^ Satu jawaban: panggil bang David turun gunung (alias kembali aktif di forum) atau audisi moderator baru. Forum sebelah ada 7 moderator per subforum loh....... dan urgen karena momod sama-sama entahlah, rada sudah tidak lagi aktif.

Kalau soal rumor properti, orang sekarang kudu kejar setoran 10 posting biar bisa posting foto. Dulu malah ga ada aturan gitu, makanya dengan aturan min 10 posting akhirnya ya turunlah kualitas forum ini. _CMIIW_. Tambahan: yang soal informasi, tuh forum luar Jakarta banyak toh yang informatifnya. Bahkan di subforum P&D Surabaya ada thread khusus buat properti dan rumor-rumornya agar tidak out-of-topic.

Kembali lagi...... sosialisasi forum ini kepada khalayak banyak terutama orang-orang yang berkecimpung di dunia properti lebih diperbanyak.

PS: SSCI di tahun 2008-09 masih nikmat buat dibaca loh, masih jadi seorang pengunjung rutin.


----------



## rahul medan

^^
Iya saya setuju sih ditambah moderatornya mungkin moderator yg ada saat ini terlalu sedikit. Banyak sih req di FAQ yg blm dieksekusi.


----------



## RegattaZho

permisi mod,bisa tolong ubah judul Thread ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1926304

menjadi* Lafayette Boutique | Sleman | Hotel | 12 Floors*

dan tolong juga untuk memindahkan Thread tersebut ke Rate our High Rise

terima kasih sebelumnya


----------



## Losbp

rahul medan said:


> ^^
> Iya saya setuju sih ditambah moderatornya mungkin moderator yg ada saat ini terlalu sedikit. Banyak sih req di FAQ yg blm dieksekusi.


Agree, bahkan forum Malaysia yang jika dilihat dari viewsnya hanya 1/3 dari Indonesia saja punya 3 moderator... SSCI butuh moderator lagi apalagi melihat influx user-user baru (hingga membuat satu thread seperti forum yang betul2 berbeda dari SSCI, yang malah buat yang udah ada dari dulu tersingkir)


----------



## VRS

Tapi moderator harus qualified. 
Yaitu = scci ini mau dibawa kemana? ?


----------



## svaerd firemanska

Ampe kadang gambar makanan ama los daging bisa masuk bandara, itu gimana coba, orang baca kalimat juga udah tau, masak iya perlu dijelaskan pake gambar,


----------



## RegattaZho

^^ 
kadang sampe capslook nya jebol :bash:


----------



## Dito Roso

*Selamat Ied-ul Fitri 1437 H.*
Mohon maaf lahir bathin..
Taqoballahu mina wa minkum..


uploading eid Mubarak greeting
The picture was taken by SPA in 27th Ramadhan 1437 Hijr. (3rd July 2016)


----------



## David-80

Wicak cuman di banned 1 bulan. Ini kejadian wicak ngamuk di forum dengan kata2 kotor udah yang ketiga kali nya. So i think he deserved it.

Saya lagi evaluasi 3 moderator baru untuk SSCI karena terus terang, setiap sub forum di SSCI harus ada at least 1 moderator. 

Tonite i will clean up crazyforID request yang masalah english kemudian untuk title harap sabar. Karena keterbatasan waktu.

Untuk yang mau komplain masalah marketing atau ada yg nyampah, silahkan lsg PM saya aja atau report button ketik "advertising"

Sambil menunggu 3 moderator baru untuk menambah jajaran moderator di ssci, kita juga akan launching web baru untuk referensi skyscrapercity tp ini khusus ssci saja. Ini merupakan proyek mandiri kami (saya dan bluesky) untuk isi berita2 properti dan infrastructure. Nantinya web ini akan nge link ke SSC juga. 

Untuk semua member SSCI. Minal aidin wal faidzin. Mohon maaf lahir dan batin dari SSCI. 


Cheers


----------



## svaerd firemanska

Semoga bukan si los daging yang kepilih


----------



## Mehome

Hari ini saya dapat email ginian 

Dari Yahoo



> Unexpected sign-in attempt
> 
> Hi xxxxx
> 
> On Mon, Jul 10, 2016 10:09 PM GMT+8, we noticed an attempt to sign in to your Yahoo account xxxxxxx from an unrecognized device in Philippines.
> 
> If this was you, please sign in from a device you regularly use.
> 
> If this wasn't you and you believe someone may have tried to access your account, please change your password and update your account recovery information.


Malam ini, kebetulan saya juga baca notification dari SSC kalo kemaren SSC kena hack. Buat teman-teman yg mengalami hal yg serupa, jangan lupa ganti passwordnya ya... :cheers:


----------



## v-sun

^^yups mod, kabar burung reborn sudah jelas2 menyatakan kalo dia itu kabar burung yang sudah di banned. postingan2nya masih sama aja suka nyampah. tolong ditindak.


----------



## Namewee

Gila, thread Makassar P&D dibumbui sama postingan SARA. Sepertinya memang itu spesialisasinya dia :lol:


----------



## Mehome

^^ udah dibanned  nanti bakal bangkit lg kayaknya dgn kabar2 syariahnya :nuts:

Btw om momods, fungsi logo report apa ya? Saya sering ngereport akun2 tertentu tp kayaknya ga ada tindakan apapun. Klo kirim PM ke om momods baru ada tindakan. 

Apa klo kita ngereport seseakun, reportnya masuk ke Jan atau gimana om? Tnx


----------



## Namewee

^^ Udah bangkit kok 

kabar burung rebirth


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto

^^ Nanti dibanned lagi bikin lagi ID jadi _*bukan kabar burung*_, *titisan kabar burung*
:lol:


----------



## Namewee

^^ Baru kali ini saya jumpai ada forumer Indonesia yang niatnya untuk merusuh. Beda dengan Budi Winata, walau menimbulkan rusuh tapi niatnya untuk kampanye hitam.


----------



## David-80

Mehome said:


> ^^ udah dibanned  nanti bakal bangkit lg kayaknya dgn kabar2 syariahnya :nuts:
> 
> Btw om momods, fungsi logo report apa ya? Saya sering ngereport akun2 tertentu tp kayaknya ga ada tindakan apapun. Klo kirim PM ke om momods baru ada tindakan.
> 
> Apa klo kita ngereport seseakun, reportnya masuk ke Jan atau gimana om? Tnx



Lsg PM saya aja karena saya lagi bikin web untuk ssc ID jadi jarang check report 

Tapi kalau spam langsung aja report ketik SPAM/advertising. Tapi tolong kalau report SPAM jangan sembarangan yah, saya nemu 3 report spam ternyata yg lapor berbuat curang karena dia melaporkan user yang dia tidak sukai.

Kalau tidak suka sama user yang ada disini cukup di ignore aja tapi kalau udah menjurus ke SARA langsung lapor saya. Jangan main curang karena urusan personal terus report spam. 


Cheers


----------



## r4d1ty4

eVANDOpriyanto said:


> ^^ Nanti dibanned lagi bikin lagi ID jadi _*bukan kabar burung*_, *titisan kabar burung*
> :lol:


Sekarang ganti nama jadi *burung phoenix* :lol:


----------



## RegattaZho

^^ udah lah diemin aja :lol:


----------



## Sitoneizer

Mod tolong edit judul thread menjadi
[PURWOKERTO] Budget Hotel Projects and New Midrise Local Hotels |Meotel by Dafam 7 Floors [Finished] | Zodiak 6 Floors [U/C]+ |Front One 6 Floors | Everiday Smart Hotel 6 Floors | Erlangga Hotel 8 Floors [Proposed]

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1732547&page=35

terima kasih


----------



## mi_sael

Postingan bawa bawa agama lagi

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=23963231


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto

Firasatku, ID *xiao xiao niao* ini *rebranding kabar burung* dengan nama Tiong Hoa-nya...
Kayaknya bikin ID lagi padahal belum selesai hukumannya... :nuts:
Mohon dicek mod...


----------



## Namewee

^^ Bukan firasat lagi. Memang dia orangnya. Lebih bebal daripada Budi Winata.


----------



## hakims

Hahahahahahaahha kabar burung dr berbagai versi


----------



## Mehome

Sore, om momods

Saya ada dua pertanyaan

1. Sejauh mana isu etnis dan agama diijinkan utk diperbincangkan di SSCI? 

Yg saya pahami, selama masih dalam bentuk edukasi (misalnya trit2 ttg suku, budaya dan kuliner) dan paling jauh pembahasan yg sifatnya masih eksplanatori seharusnya ga ada masalah. Tetapi kalo udah dogmatis (misalnya dah bawa2 ayat suci atau isu pendatang vs non pendatang), seharusnya dihindari krn diskusi ga bakal bisa kemana2. Muter2 disitu aja

2. Trit social yg udah lama digembok bisa dibuka lg ga Oms? 

Akhir2 ini banyak bgt isu sosial yg menarik utk dibahas dan dikupas secara tajam yg mencerminkan dinamika negara kita. Seandainya ada rumahnya, trit politik bakal fokus membahas isu politik, tepatnya pembahasan ttg conflict among actors yg pursuing power.

Makasih :cheers:


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto

ID rebornnya *kabar burung* makin banyak, mulai bebal bikin banyak ID
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1301624
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1302454
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1302095
:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Venantio

Bro Momod, tolong perhatikan forumer baru yg postingannya membawa aroma kebencian dan SARA yg luar biasa. Namanya Kotekabiru. Lebih baik orang2 semacam ini yg tidak bersifat netral dihentikan dari peredaran...


----------



## xiao xiao niao

lapor moderator,bisa dicek postingan2 saya tidak ada yg rusuh,sara,dll, id saya ga ada hubungannya dengan id kabar burung2

id eVANDOpriyanto tolong diperingatkan,kok dari kemarin2 laporin saya mulu?


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto

^^ *Saya tidak memasalahkan postingan anda*...

Yang saya laporkan, apakah benar anda memakai akun klonnengan?
Di balik ID ID tersebut dikendalikan oleh satu orang kah?
Seperti itu *bisa dilacak lo menggunakan IP Address yang sama *
*Kalau sama, berarti tetap hanya ada satu 'kabar burung' dengan banyak wajah alias ID... :troll:*
Mau *namanya beda, tapi kalau IP Address-nya sama, tetap ketahuan sama moderator*...
Kalau demikian terus, ya sudah dibanned terus berkali2...
Saya hanya lapor itu kepada moderator, dan coba mengecek IP Address yang bersangkutan, dan keputusannya tergantung sama beliau...

Kalau dilihat dari karakter penulisannya sih, sudah ketara... :troll:


xiao xiao niao said:


> *Wisata Waterboom Segera Hadir Di Singkawang *
> 
> 
> 
> Singkawang (Antara Kalbar) - Obyek wisata yang ada di Kota Singkawang bakal bertambah, dengan kehadiran wisata Waterboom yang akan dibangun di Taman Rekreasi Gunung Jempol.
> 
> "Dengan dibangunnya Waterboom di Taman Rekreasi Gunung Jempol maka akan menambah obyek wisata di kota kita," kata Kepala Bidang Pariwisata, Dinas Kebudayaan, Pariwisata, Pemuda dan Olahraga Singkawang, Triwahdina Safriani, Senin.
> 
> Menurutnya, Waterboom yang dibangun merupakan investor yang berasal dari Kota Singkawang.
> 
> "Kita selaku pihak pemerintah kota, tentu sangat senang sekaligus mengapresiasi bahwa investor lokal juga turut membangun obyek wisata, sehingga bisa menjadi aset Pemkot Singkawang," tuturnya.
> 
> Saat ini, kata Dina, pembangunan wisata Waterboom yang beralamat di Jalan Raya Pajintan, Singkawang Timur itu sedang dibangun. Rencananya pada bulan Oktober kelak, ada beberapa wahana permainan yang sudah bisa diresmikan.
> 
> "Sekarang ini saja, sudah banyak warga yang berkunjung ke wisata ini, baik pengunjung yang berasal dari dalam maupun luar Singkawang," katanya.
> 
> Tak hanya ada wahana permainan, lanjut Dina, pengelola juga rencananya akan membangun hotel atau villa di obyek wisata itu.
> 
> Dibangunnya hotel atau villa di situ, jelas Dina, tujuannya untuk menampung pengunjung yang berasal dari luar Singkawang.
> 
> Yang jelas, katanya, hadirnya Waterboom di Singkawang diyakini akan menambah kunjungan wisata di kota itu.
> 
> "Saya yakin, kunjungan wisata ke Kota Singkawang akan semakin meningkat setiap tahunnya," katanya.
> 
> Dina yang sudah pernah menjejaki kaki di situ seakan-akan tak percaya jika dirinya sedang berada di Kota Singkawang.
> 
> "Merasa tak percaya saya, jika saya saat itu sedang berada di Singkawang. Seperti ada di Bandung gitu," ungkapnya.
> 
> (KR-RDO/B012)
> Editor: Nurul Hayat
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2016
> 
> 
> http://www.antarakalbar.com/berita/342882/wisata-waterboom-segera-hadir-di-singkawang





rajawali yoko said:


> *Lantas, bagaimana Anda memandang cara untuk memajukan timnas Indonesia?*
> 
> Ketika Anda ingin membangun sesuatu di sepakbola, Anda harus memulainya dari pembinaan usia muda yang baik, tapi Anda takkan melihatnya di Indonesia. Mungkin ada, tapi tak bekerja dengan baik.
> Sepakbola Indonesia dalam pandangan saya, jika terus seperti ini, tidak akan ada masa depan. Karena sejak 2010, saya mulai memahami situasi sepakbola di sini dan sampai sekarang tak ada perubahan.
> Ya, tak ada perubahan sama sekali. Pertandingan di liga lokalnya juga tak ada perubahan. Perilaku para pemainnya masih sangat buruk, begitu pula dengan performa wasitnya. Semua tampak tak berubah sama sekali. Di manakah masa depan?
> 
> 
> http://www.goal.com/id-ID/news/1387...red-riedl-tak-lihat-perubahan-di?ICID=HP_HN_4
> 
> 
> petikan wawancara pelatih timnas





duta besar mainland said:


> *Menlu: RI Tak Ada Masalah Laut China Selatan dengan RRC*
> 
> 
> 
> Menteri Luar Negeri Retno Marsudi menegaskan, persoalan laut China selatan, yang selalu dikaitkan ada ketegangan dengan Indonesia setelah beberapa kali kapal mereka ditangkap keamanan Indonesia, sebenarnya tidak ada.
> "Kita tidak memiliki _over lapping_ di bidang maritim dengan China," kata Retno saat mendampingi Presiden Joko Widodo, dalam Latihan Puncak Angkasa Yudha TNI Angkatan Udara, di Lanud Ranai, Kabupaten Natuna, Provinsi Kepulauan Riau, Kamis 6 Oktober 2016.
> Menurutnya, latihan tempur Angkasa Yudha 2016 oleh TNI Angkatan Udara yang disaksikan Jokowi, bukan untuk unjuk kekuatan saja. "Ini adalah bagian dari latihan rutin yang dilakukan oleh TNI," ujar Retno.
> Latihan TNI ini, adalah rutin dilakukan. Seperti pada 2013 pernah juga dilakukan di Natuna. Lalu, lanjut Retno, pada 2015 lalu dilakukan di Cilegon. Di Natuna juga, katanya, tidak hanya kekuatan militer yang dibangun. Tapi juga, perekonomian seperti pembangunan cold storage untuk industri perikanan.
> Mengenai Laut China Selatan, Retno mengatakan justru yang berbatasan dengan Indonesia adalah Malaysia dan Vietnam. Saat ini, sedang dilakukan negosiasi. "Proses negosiasi perbatasan bukan hal yang mudah ya, untuk itu kita lakukan dalam beberapa hal sudah lama kita tidak lakukan dalam beberapa hal, sudah lama tidak kita lakukan. Tetapi dalam dua tahun ini kita intensifkan jadi proses negosiasinya masih jalan terus," ujarnya menjelaskan.
> Persoalan dengan China, terkait dengan penangkapan nelayan negara itu yang mengambil ikan di perairan Natuna. China mengklaim, itu adalah tradisional _fishing_ mereka. Namun bagi Indonesia, harus menggunakan kesepakatan internasional yakni UNCLOS 1 sebagai dasarnya.
> "Buat Indonesia saya kira jelas. Kata-kata yang kita sampaikan adalah mengenai masalah penghormatan terhadap hukum internasional termasuk Unclos 1 (United Nation Convention on the Law of the Sea of December 1982)," katanya.
> (mus)
> http://dunia.news.viva.co.id/news/read/831471-menlu-ri-tak-ada-masalah-laut-china-selatan-dengan-rrc
> 
> 
> :cheers:


Saran saya kalau misalnya dibanned lagi, coba kalau masih selama masa hukuman, gak usah bikin ID dulu... Tunggu masa hukumannya selesai, jangan gatel bikin ID lagi...
Kalau saya salah, saya mohon maaf... 

Just my two cents
Cheers :cheers:


----------



## xiao xiao niao

^^itu diatas tanggal 3,anda uda laporin saya,terus kemarin laporin saya lagi? ngotot kali anda ini hno:


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto

^^ Ya sudah coba tunggu keputusan Moderator dulu ya...
Kalau bisa coba dibuktikan ketiga akun tersebut memang bukan orang yang sama...
Saya ingin tahu pembelaan (pembuktian) anda atas laporan saya... Bukan mengotot merasa tidak bersalah, dan mengalihkan topik...
Mumpung moderator belum bertindak... Apalagi saat ini beliau sedang sibuk menyiapkan Web SSCI...

Saya tidak ajak anda untuk berdebat, tapi *buktikan!*
Buktikan anda mentaati aturan di forum ini kalau mau berdiskusi di sini...
Dan butikan kalau laporan saya tidak benar, dan tidak dapat dipertanggungjawabkan...

Coba mas dibaca lagi...


> *Newcomers Read This! (Rules & FAQ)*
> I'll present you a set of rules and recommendations we play by here, so we can avoid future problems. By registering and participating in the forum you agree with all of the following.
> 
> First and foremost, you have to abide by SSC's forum-wide rules of which I'd like to emphasize the following:
> Profanity towards other members will not be tolerated.
> No spamming; multiple topics will be deleted/merged.
> No inciting hatred or violence.
> *Multiple accounts are forbidden*.
> .....
> 
> Recommendations
> .....
> If you have any problem with your account, please contact me or any other staff member and *do not make additional accounts. Multiple accounts are not allowed and you'll be banned.*


Saya tunggu jawaban anda, serta keputusan moderator... Well, just ignore you for a moment...

Cheers


----------



## xiao xiao niao

ya sudah kalau gitu,apa yang ingin saya sampaikan sudah saya sampaikan


----------



## Soekarno Jr

lapor moderator, usul ditutup saja thread [INDONESIA] All About Politics - Semua Tentang Politik. disitu beberapa nama forumer, konsisten dan gigih menyerang dan menstigmasi agama di Indonesia

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1746132&page=604


----------



## kakek_ganas

Apa ga lebih baik lu aja sebagai akun titipan yg kudu di banned?


----------



## tejoe

edited


----------



## tejoe

dear Mod David saya mintak tolong untuk di rubah judul thread dari [SEMARANG] Paltrow City | Mixed Use | Hotel | Apartment | Lifestyle Arcade | 1 x 10 Floors | 1 x 18 Floors menjadi [SEMARANG] Paltrow City | Apartment | Mall | 8 Towers | 1 x 20 floors | 3 x 32 floors.
terima kasih
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=135997301#post135997301


----------



## rahul medan

Mod's tolong edit judul thread berikut ini
Thx b4


MEDAN l Adi Mulya l Hotel l 17 Floors + 3 Basement l T/O
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1494192&page=40
Menjadi
*Medan l Adimulia by Topotels l 18 Floors + 3 Basement l Completed
*

MEDAN l Universitas Prima Indonesia ( UNPRI ) l Extention Fakultas Kedokteran & Kedokteran Gigi l 14 Floors l U/C
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1847531&page=2
Menjadi
*MEDAN l Universitas Prima Indonesia ( UNPRI ) l Extention Fakultas Kedokteran & Kedokteran Gigi l 14 Floors l T/O
*

MEDAN l GranDhika l Hotel l 11 Floors l T/O
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1716213
Menjadi
*MEDAN l GranDhika l Hotel l 11 Floors l Completed
*

MEDAN l Hermes Place Polonia l Lifestyle Mall l Completed l Hotel & Apartment l U/C
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1482336&page=29
Menjadi
*MEDAN l Hermes Place Polonia l Trans Studio Mini l Hotel l Mall l Apartment l U/C
*


----------



## yudipratama

Dear mod, please edit judul thread ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=136120436#post136120436
TJQ | H. A. S. Hanandjoeddin Airport | Belitung island, bangka belitung

Become

TJQ | H. A. S. Hanandjoeddin Int'l Airport | Belitung Island | Bangka Belitung

Makasih.


----------



## RegattaZho

^^ njirrr...greget banget posting foto makanan di tret ini :lol:
trus apa yg mau diaduin :lol:


----------



## inBaliTimur

RegattaZho said:


> ^^ njirrr...greget banget posting foto makanan di tret ini :lol:
> trus apa yg mau diaduin :lol:


^^ Salah posting bro kelihatannya.... tapi cuma hapus linknya aja.

Tapi itu sebenarnya sudah keluar jalan dari thread laporan ini.

BTW pengindonesiaan judul thread kapan nih?


----------



## CrazyForID

Soekarno Jr said:


> lapor moderator, usul ditutup saja thread [INDONESIA] All About Politics - Semua Tentang Politik. disitu beberapa nama forumer, konsisten dan gigih menyerang dan menstigmasi agama di Indonesia
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1746132&page=604


kritik bukan menyerang. jangan beranggapan agama kebal terhadap kritisisme loh ya. kalo anti kritik justru berbahaya, nyebar racun doktrin di masyarakat.

selama ranahnya di arugumentasi logis, filosofis, psikologis, silahkan argumen balik. bukannya malah baper.


----------



## amza

Dear Om Moderator,
Bantu Edit Judul Thread berikut yah :

PEKANBARU | Weston | Hotel | 14 fl | Completed menjadi :
PEKANBARU | Whiz | Hotel | 14 fl | Completed

dan 

PEKANBARU | Trans Studio Mini, Transmart & The Zuri | Entertainment Center, Retail & Hotel | 5fl | U/C , menjadi :

PEKANBARU | Trans Studio Mini, Transmart & The Zuri | Entertainment Center, Retail & Hotel | 5fl+10fl | U/C

Terima kasih


----------



## AK46

mods, bantu ubah judul thread ini dong 

 http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1666878

menjadi

* [SEMARANG] Candi Land | Apartment | Hotel | 3 Towers | 15 Floors | 20 Floors | 23 Floors*

thanks


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

Dear Momods,

Mohon bisa diedit judul berikut ini: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1913321

Menjadi: *AMBON | Siloam Hospital | Mixed Use | 14 Floors | U/C*


Dulu sudah pernah mohon pengubahan oleh TS :cheers1: Trim's


----------



## Toto Boerham

Dear Momod...salam
Mohon bantu 2 thread berikut agar dimerger saja...
Thanks before kay:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1612182&page=9?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1957533


----------



## yudipratama

yudipratama said:


> Dear mod, please edit judul thread ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=136120436#post136120436
> TJQ | H. A. S. Hanandjoeddin Airport | Belitung island, bangka belitung
> 
> Become
> 
> TJQ | H. A. S. Hanandjoeddin Int'l Airport | Belitung Island | Bangka Belitung
> 
> Makasih.


Hay mod... tolong dong


----------



## mi_sael

Mod, ssc bukan tempat debat kusir

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1746132&page=690


----------



## dihatimu

tolong donk mod yg seperti ini dikasih pelajaran,bikin gak nyaman berforum...tq

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1525938&page=389


----------



## bharadya

Gagal paham, postingan mana yang harus diberi pelajaran? Yang di-share itu satu halaman full. :lol::lol:


----------



## dimas.tian13

bharadya said:


> Gagal paham, postingan mana yang harus diberi pelajaran? Yang di-share itu satu halaman full. :lol::lol:


Yah begitulah kalau orang gak jelas. Dianya saja ngepost PA terus. baperan juga. terima kritik gak bisa

Sekalian gw mau lapor manusia2 yang hobbnya PA



dihatimu said:


> ^^...salah satu mania dadakan disini itu om,,terlihat juga kok dari kelakuan&tabiatnya dari dulu gimana itu di trit2 solo...kalo saya malah bertrimaksh ama mania2 dadakan itu sebetulnya....sangat mencintai&mengikuti solo yg bukan apa2 ini dibanding status mereka itu...kasian sebenarnya merasa tidak punya perbandingan jadinya mental&cara berpikirnya cuma sebatas itu....#ngondeg.com#





masro said:


> ini orang sama 1 lg dimas tian itu apa LGBT ya, mulutnya rempooong cyiiin, nyinyir bingiiittt, hati dan otaknya panaaassss klo tetangganya punya apa, rasanya gatel pengen nampol pake wedges :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ahonksirad

^^ satu pelajaran berharga hari ini: berforum tidak seideal apa yang ada di pikiran, kalau ada kritik, asal tidak menjurus ke personal, that's not a problem. toh kita juga pengennya maju bareng-bareng kan? kritik justru bagus agar pengelola dapat meningkatkan kualitas yang dikelolanya.


----------



## damarsinyo

dimas.tian13 said:


> ^^ mulo gayamu berdiskusi ora lebay dan sok umuk, dadi musuhmu ora akeh.


^^jleb banget


----------



## AK46

dihatimu said:


> ^^...pliis deeh beda kasus keleus...wejangan itupun juga gak adil karena sebelum itu ada juga yg memantik sekam di trit The Park(silakan cari page2 sebelumnya&tarik benang merahnya kalo sampeyn orang yg berpikir)....jadi saran saya sampeyan klo gak tau itu diem aja om...apa ini sampeyn cma mau menuntaskan dendam lama sama trit solo?...


tolong dipahami lagi 



David-80 said:


> *karena tentu tidak ada asap kalau tidak ada api  *
> Cheers


apa harus di quote menyannya ? _terngondeg, terbakpia, terlumpia _, saya kira anda yang lebih tau berapa banyak menyan yang sudah ditebar  

disisi lain, anda ini juga lucu. ada yang menasehati dibilang sekutu, koalisi, pencitraan. mau contoh ?



> bonzmahardika said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yang begini lebih gak nyaman dibaca, justru anda yang kampungan, maaf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dihatimu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ah u pencitraan aja....kayak u kagak pernah bakar menyan di forum aja....
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

jadi yang perlu dibina dan dididik karena bermasalah justru anda yang masih terlalu baperan, sumbu kompor, dan susah menerima kritik... 3 tahun dari wejangan moderator dan masih saja sama :lol:


----------



## Crazy Dude

Om momod,

Tolong thread Bullet Train in Indonesia dirubah judulnya menjadi *High Speed Rail in Indonesia*

Mengingat topik bahasan sudah melebar ke kereta semi cepat Jakarta-Surabaya yg rencananya bakal memiliki kecepatan 160-200 kmh. Rasanya istilah HSR lebih tepat, karena bisa mencakup kereta semi cepat sekalipun. Istilah bullet train lebih identik ke Shinkasen yg berkecepatan +300 kmh.

TS sepertinya sudah tidak aktif lagi.

Trim's. :cheers1:


----------



## rahul medan

mod request ini belum berubah. Sudah tenggelam di page2 sblmnya. Mohon dibantu
tq


rahul medan said:


> Mod's tolong edit judul thread berikut ini
> Thx b4
> 
> 
> MEDAN l Adi Mulya l Hotel l 17 Floors + 3 Basement l T/O
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1494192&page=40
> Menjadi
> *Medan l Adimulia by Topotels l 18 Floors + 3 Basement l Completed
> *
> 
> MEDAN l Universitas Prima Indonesia ( UNPRI ) l Extention Fakultas Kedokteran & Kedokteran Gigi l 14 Floors l U/C
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1847531&page=2
> Menjadi
> *MEDAN l Universitas Prima Indonesia ( UNPRI ) l Extention Fakultas Kedokteran & Kedokteran Gigi l 14 Floors l T/O
> *
> 
> MEDAN l GranDhika l Hotel l 11 Floors l T/O
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1716213
> Menjadi
> *MEDAN l GranDhika l Hotel l 11 Floors l Completed
> *
> 
> MEDAN l Hermes Place Polonia l Lifestyle Mall l Completed l Hotel & Apartment l U/C
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1482336&page=29
> Menjadi
> *MEDAN l Hermes Place Polonia l Trans Studio Mini l Hotel l Mall l Apartment l U/C
> *


----------



## De_Purr

Skalian yg ini Mod. Belum berubah juga. Thanks.



AK46 said:


> mods, bantu ubah judul thread ini dong
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1666878
> 
> menjadi
> 
> * [SEMARANG] Candi Land | Apartment | Hotel | 3 Towers | 15 Floors | 20 Floors | 23 Floors*
> 
> thanks


----------



## vario bay's

Tolong di tindak akun atas nama *net8jan* 
Pada trit
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=150050&page=3517
postingannya nggk jelas om momod . Trims


----------



## wirawan

Pembagian wilayahnya di bagian General Construction itu kan :

Sumatera
Kalimantan, Sulawesi, Maluku, Papua
Jawa dan Bali


terus Nusa Tenggara Barat dan Nusa Tenggara Timur dimasukin ke mana ya?


----------



## wirawan

Terus di bagian Nationwide Fabric nggak ada pelabuhan ya?


----------



## Namewee

wirawan said:


> Pembagian wilayahnya di bagian General Construction itu kan :
> 
> Sumatera
> Kalimantan, Sulawesi, Maluku, Papua
> Jawa dan Bali
> 
> 
> terus Nusa Tenggara Barat dan Nusa Tenggara Timur dimasukin ke mana ya?


Mungkin jawa dan bali bisa diganti menjadi jawa dan nusa tenggara. Regional Nusa Tenggara kan terdiri dari Bali, NTT dan NTB.


----------



## tanokichi

^^
lebih tepatnya java island and lesser sunda islands untuk english version. semua pulau kan dalam bahasa inggris namanya seperti java(jawa), sumatra (sumatera),dll. untuk kepulauan nusa tenggara yg mencakup pulau bali - timor namanya lesser sunda islands.


----------



## Venantio

tanokichi said:


> ^^
> lebih tepatnya java island and lesser sunda islands untuk english version. semua pulau kan dalam bahasa inggris namanya seperti java(jawa), sumatra (sumatera),dll. untuk kepulauan nusa tenggara yg mencakup pulau bali - timor namanya lesser sunda islands.


Bagaimana dengan kepulauan Maluku?


----------



## olimpiade

Venantio said:


> Bagaimana dengan kepulauan Maluku?


Maluku = Molucca Islands


----------



## yudipratama

yudipratama said:


> Dear mod, please edit judul thread ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=136120436#post136120436
> TJQ | H. A. S. Hanandjoeddin Airport | Belitung island, bangka belitung
> 
> Become
> 
> TJQ | H. A. S. Hanandjoeddin Int'l Airport | Belitung Island | Bangka Belitung
> 
> Makasih.


Mod, dah tenggelam nih...tolong dong


----------



## Namewee

Mod, ada yang asal-asalan bikin thread. Maklum orang baru.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1964657

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1964676


----------



## vario bay's

^^ jebolan kaskus broo


----------



## dimasputra

Dear, momod.
Minta tolong untuk rubah nama thread ini, http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1817333 menjadi

SIDOARJO | Tamansari Prospero | Apartment | 3 x 27 Fl | U/C

Thanksss..


----------



## the city

Mod minta tolong edit judul :
SAMARINDA | Midtown Hotel | 12 Floors | U/C
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1799495&page=13
Jadi,
SAMARINDA | Midtown Hotel | 12 Floors | COMPLETED

Thanks Mod


----------



## MH greenuwet

Mod tolong hapus thread ini, gak ada pilihan poll nya, trimakasih

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1965965


----------



## MH greenuwet

Maaf mod nyampah d sini, tolong d hapus, hehehe

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1965968


----------



## ptt76

^^ yup, td sekitar jam 12 wib eror


----------



## wirawan

numpang nanya.


Regional Construction And Development ada tiga kategori, tetapi kenapa di sana tidak ada Nusa Tenggara (NTB dan NTT)?
Untuk list Metropolitan Development ada Balikpapan, Batam, Solo, dsb. Tetapi kenapa yang lebih besar seperti Palembang kok malah tidak termasuk ke Metropolitan?


----------



## Adpenturz

@Moderator, mohon dibantu. tks



Adpenturz said:


> Dear Moderator, mohon bantuannya untuk merubah judul :
> 
> 
> AMBON | Ambon Entertainment Center | 12 Floors Hotel | 3 Floors Shopping Mall | 2 Basements | U/C
> 
> menjadi :
> 
> *AMBON | Hotel Santika & Ambon Entertainment Center | 13 F | U/C*
> 
> Alamat : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1867678
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dan
> 
> 
> AMBON] Siloam Hospital | 14 Floors | U/C
> 
> menjadi :
> *
> AMBON | Siloam Hospital | 14 F | U/C*
> 
> Alamat : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1913321
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


----------



## notavailable

tiap kali saya buka thread politik, selalu tidak muncul apa-apa
Kira-kira itu kenapa ya?


----------



## ptt76

RegattaZho said:


> kok gak ada tombol like lagi ya?


Sdh nongol lagi like nya skrg 👍


----------



## You_soap

wirawan said:


> numpang nanya.
> 
> 
> Regional Construction And Development ada tiga kategori, tetapi kenapa di sana tidak ada Nusa Tenggara (NTB dan NTT)?
> Untuk list Metropolitan Development ada Balikpapan, Batam, Solo, dsb. Tetapi kenapa yang lebih besar seperti Palembang kok malah tidak termasuk ke Metropolitan?


1. Maluku juga tidak ada, tapi diikutkan ke _Kalimantan, Sulawesi, and Papua_
2. Ceritanya panjang bro  Itu ada hubungannya dengan proyek dan tingkat keramaian trit. Pada saat dibuatnya, Balikpapan, Batam, dan Solo sudah punya proyek 20++ sementara Palembang dan Jogja belum ada.


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

Saya kangen *David_80*, kemana beliau berada?


----------



## VRS

Mas ? Yg dikangeni itu wanita. Jgn pria donkkk


----------



## Venantio

VRS said:


> Mas ? Yg dikangeni itu wanita. Jgn pria donkkk


Pria wanita sama saja kok bro.. Yg penting... Fulus.. Hahaha


----------



## alif1509

Ni kenapa Di versi mobile trit politicnya blank ?


----------



## Venantio

alif1509 said:


> Ni kenapa Di versi mobile trit politicnya blank ?


Bisa tuh... Ini saya pake hp


----------



## alif1509

Venantio said:


> Bisa tuh... Ini saya pake hp


Di saya kayak gini mulu ya


----------



## redo-me

alif1509 said:


> Di saya kayak gini mulu ya


Coba di swipe ke kanan bisa, tapi pasti ke halaman terakhir - 1 , ini kalau gk salah juga terjadi di trid cgk dan economy


----------



## alif1509

redo-me said:


> Coba di swipe ke kanan bisa, tapi pasti ke halaman terakhir - 1 , ini kalau gk salah juga terjadi di trid cgk dan economy


Akhirnya bisa kalo di swipe, makasih atas bantuannya


----------



## aresdesouza

SSCI punya lounge gak sih buat chit-chat?
Biar lebih cepet akrab gitu


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

VRS said:


> Mas ? Yg dikangeni itu wanita. Jgn pria donkkk


Saya kangen kamu juga *VRS* ...


----------



## laba-laba

aresdesouza said:


> SSCI punya lounge gak sih buat chit-chat?
> Biar lebih cepet akrab gitu


dulu ada BBMnya..

tetapi per kota sekarang sudah ada membuat WA group masing2....

Apa skrng udah ada WA group SSCI ?


----------



## yudibali2008

ayo dibuatkan SSC Indonesia Whatsapp Group....pasti seru pada numplek disitu semua.


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

-DELETED-


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

Dear Momods,

Mohon dibantu edit judul lagi Mod. Ada oknum entah siapa yang tetiba bikin thread baru.
Walau memang proyeknya mulai ground breaking, tapi judul yang dia bikin ngasal. Mohon bisa disunting agar lebih seragam dengan threads yang lainnya. TS sudah kami tanya terbuka, tidak ada respon. Atas kesepakatan bersama Forumer Solo Raya, kami mohonkan penggantian judul berikut:

Dari ini:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1988917

Menjadi:

*[SOLO] PG Colomadu Karanganyar | Revitalization | Mixed Use | U/C*

:cheers1:


----------



## RAGIL77

Congratz *Eurico*
Selamat bertugas :cheers:


----------



## atmada

Selamat moderator baru: *Eurico* :cheers::cheers:


----------



## tanokichi

akhirnya ada momod baru mudah2an tret politik gemboknya dibuka. :cheers2::cheers2::cheers2:


----------



## hakims

*Indonesia Forum FAQ &amp; Feedback*

Wowwww congraatt!! @eurico !! Yg tegas dan. adil modd hahahahh


----------



## yudibali2008

baru tau kl bro Eurico jadi moderator..

Congrats!


----------



## Twisctre

Wah mod eurico! Ntar siapa lagi jadi mod ssc...

Lama lama ssc moderatornya bejibun kayak forumnya koh darwis



tanokichi said:


> akhirnya ada momod baru mudah2an tret politik gemboknya dibuka. :cheers2::cheers2::cheers2:


Itu trit anti teroris udah jd trit politik 2


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto

Congrats Om Alfa (_*eurico*_) jadi Moderator... :banana:


----------



## mr_n_mrs_handaja

Congrats bro Eurico 👏💪☺☺


----------



## vario bay's

Minta tolong mod dihapus trit ini . 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2004526


----------



## eurico

eVANDOpriyanto said:


> *Dear Moderator*
> 
> Mohon ubah beberapa judul thread berikut ini...
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1929354
> menjadi *BANDAR LAMPUNG | Royal Pahoman | Apartments + Harris Hotel | 40 Floors | CANCELED*
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1807764&page=6
> menjadi *BANDAR LAMPUNG | Whiz Prime Hotel | 14 floors + 1 semi-basement | COMPLETED*
> 
> &
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1747986&page=5
> menjadi *BANDAR LAMPUNG | Batiqa Hotel | 13 floors + 1 semi-basement | COMPLETED*
> 
> Terima kasih banyak om moderator atas perhatian dan bantuannya...
> Cheers


yang pertama libk threadnya salah bro, masuknya tol sumatera, yang thread kedua dan ketiga sudah saya edit ya


----------



## Namewee

eurico said:


> yang pertama libk threadnya salah bro, masuknya tol sumatera, yang thread kedua dan ketiga sudah saya edit ya


Mod, ini ada thread nyasar http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2005571

Berasa aneh panggilnya


----------



## eurico

^^ panggil kakak saja :lol:


----------



## kakek_ganas

Bro momod. Itu thread politik bisa di buka lagi kah gembok nya? Saya sangat menikmati diskusi pembahasan di situ lo. 

Thx


----------



## Twisctre

Karena tragedi kampung melayu, jadi pindah ke sini. Pagenya nambah nyaris dua kali lipat dari dibikin 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=566699&page=30

Mending itu khusus bahas terorisme aja deh terutama yg di belahan dunia lain...


----------



## VRS

eurico said:


> ^^ panggil kakak saja :lol:


Kakak Eurico. Kapan nih makan 2x celebration for new.moderator.


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

VRS said:


> Kakak Eurico. Kapan nih makan 2x celebration for new.moderator.


Saya ikut ya Kak.. Di Solo aja makan-makannya sambil bukber..


----------



## yudipratama

Joni88 said:


> Jaka sembung bawa golok


Tolong yah mod, nie anak bandel banget


----------



## yudipratama

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1239655

Mod mohon ubah kembali thread [Bangka Belitung] Projects & development

Menjadi 

[Bangka] Projects & Development

Terimakasih mod


----------



## paradyto

^^ belum perlu dipisah, karena masih dalam satu provinsi dan thread-nya saja masih sepi. *David-80*, *Blue_Sky *and *Eurico* mohon dihapus saja thread ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=140696183#post140696183

terima kasih banyak,
cheers



yudipratama said:


> Saya mohon diri dr ini thread...rencananya thread ini akan kembali menjadi [bangka] Project & Development...


^^yang sabar Bro.

cheers


----------



## yudipratama

paradyto said:


> ^^ belum perlu dipisah, karena masih dalam satu provinsi dan thread-nya saja masih sepi. *David-80*, *Blue_Sky *and *Eurico* mohon dihapus saja thread ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=140696183#post140696183
> 
> terima kasih banyak,
> cheers
> 
> 
> 
> ^^yang sabar Bro.
> 
> cheers


Ngak usah dihapus bro, rencananya saya mau pos tentang project belitung disitu aj...


----------



## yuri putra

Dear mod, lapor... ada yang nyampah di sini : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=140711297&postcount=5678 Tolong berkenan hapus postingan tersebut. Terima kasih.


----------



## mas gino

Minta tolong di revisi dua judul ini Om Mod. Saya ajukan berhubung TS'nya gak aktif lagi.

Dari:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1824880

Jadi:
*[SOLO] Brothers Inn Solo Baru 10 Floors | Hotel Brothers Solo Baru 14 Floors | U/C*



Dari:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1785136

Jadi:
*[SOLO] Harris Hotel 14 Floors | POP Hotel 11 Floors | U/C*


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

mas gino said:


> Minta tolong di revisi dua judul ini Om Mod. Saya ajukan berhubung TS'nya gak aktif lagi.
> 
> Dari:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1824880
> 
> Jadi:
> *[SOLO] Brothers Inn Solo Baru 10 Floors | Hotel Brothers Solo Baru 14 Floors | U/C*
> 
> 
> 
> Dari:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1785136
> 
> Jadi:
> *[SOLO] Harris Hotel 14 Floors | POP Hotel 11 Floors | U/C*


Dear Momods,

Setelah saya tanyakan hal ini ke Mas *AdproIndonesia*, beliau setuju saja.
Alasan tidak bisa aktif lagi karena lupa password login'nya. Beliau titip bertanya, apakah bisa dibantu memunculkan password yang kita lupa?


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

Kepada Momods,

Karena telah terjadi perselisihan pendapat, akhirnya ada forumer yang merajuk dan memutuskan membuat thread terpisah,
walau bahasan wilayahnya sama di satu provinsi, BANGKA BELITUNG.

Bagaimana menurut Momod Eurico dan Blue_Sky? Usul saya disatukan (merger) lagi saja.

[Belitung Laskarpelangi] digabung saja ke ==>> [BANGKA BELITUNG]

Karena munurut saya sebaiknya thread disatukan (lagi) saja. Agar tetap hidup, tidak tumpang tindih dan tidak membuat bingung forumer lain yang ingin posting area Bangka Belitung.


Terima kasih :cheers1:


----------



## paradyto

^^he he he *Momods* sudah Gw japri, tapi sampai sekarang belum ada respons-nya

cheers


----------



## eurico

^^ masih dirapatkan ha ha, edited sudah saya gabung yah.... selamat mudik kawan2 ssci semua nya, selamat berkumpul dengan keluarga pada hari raya kay:


----------



## Adpenturz

Dear Moderator..

Bisakah digabung kedua thread berikut, soalnya terlalu sepi dan kalau digabung akan bisa lebih hidup. Terima kasih



http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1772561&page=3

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1610191


Menjadi : 

[TERNATE & SOFIFI] Projects and Development


----------



## yudipratama

Shaggy_Solo said:


> Kepada Momods,
> 
> Karena telah terjadi perselisihan pendapat, akhirnya ada forumer yang merajuk dan memutuskan membuat thread terpisah,
> walau bahasan wilayahnya sama di satu provinsi, BANGKA BELITUNG.
> 
> Bagaimana menurut Momod Eurico dan Blue_Sky? Usul saya disatukan (merger) lagi saja.
> 
> [Belitung Laskarpelangi] digabung saja ke ==>> [BANGKA BELITUNG]
> 
> Karena munurut saya sebaiknya thread disatukan (lagi) saja. Agar tetap hidup, tidak tumpang tindih dan tidak membuat bingung forumer lain yang ingin posting area Bangka Belitung.
> 
> 
> Terima kasih :cheers1:


Kalo gw mah posting apa aj ngak masalah tp jangan banding membandingkan dong, sebel banget ama forumer kayak gt


----------



## Sitoneizer

usul mod , bikin aturan supaya forumer wajib mencantumkan asal kotanya karena akhir akhir ini muncul yang hobi provokasi dan mancing city vs city yang biasanya ga berani tampilkan daerah asalnya biar forum ini lebih tertib 
dan tolong pantau akun ini 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1338552


----------



## GEMEZ

Sitoneizer said:


> usul mod , bikin aturan supaya forumer wajib mencantumkan asal kotanya karena akhir akhir ini muncul yang hobi provokasi dan mancing city vs city yang biasanya ga berani tampilkan daerah asalnya biar forum ini lebih tertib
> dan tolong pantau akun ini
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1338552


siaaapp, komandan... tapi harus semuanya yach! betewe Mana buktinya? no bukti = vietnah hno: #pledoiterlapor&terfinah


----------



## BagoeS

GEMEZ said:


> siaaapp, komandan... tapi harus semuanya yach! betewe Mana buktinya? no bukti = vietnah hno: #pledoiterlapor&terfinah


Si doi pengen jadi moderator kali,,!


----------



## GEMEZ

BagoeS said:


> Si doi pengen jadi moderator kali,,!


:lol: padahal doi dan konco2ne yg sinis & nyebutin kota2 di luar greater mereka. saya pasrah saja menunggu keputusan pak moderator, silakan pantau barangkali saya salah


----------



## wiratama12

Saya selaku pembuat thread dari: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1667490 mengusulkan pergantian judul thread menjadi: *DAOP IX Jember | Trains, Railway, Station, Projects, and Development*
Alasan perubahan: Penyesuaian nama dengan nama2 thread lain di forum tersebut
Terima Kasih


----------



## ahonksirad

mod, mohon kebijaksanaannya dan pantau beberapa thread.

akhir-akhir ini ada beberapa (teman-teman pasti sudah paham akun siapa yang saya maksud) yang suka posting hal-hal yang memicu keributan yang tidak perlu. postingannya gak jauh-jauh dari SARA yang bisa memecah belah forumer SSC. dari yang semestinya saling menghormati pilihan masing2 (baik itu liberal, konservatif, religius, skeptis, dsb dsb) jadi berdebat sampai berhalaman-halaman hanya karena segelintir orang.

terima kasih.


----------



## eurico

Adpenturz said:


> Dear Moderator..
> 
> Bisakah digabung kedua thread berikut, soalnya terlalu sepi dan kalau digabung akan bisa lebih hidup. Terima kasih
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1772561&page=3
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1610191
> 
> 
> Menjadi :
> 
> [TERNATE & SOFIFI] Projects and Development





wiratama12 said:


> Saya selaku pembuat thread dari: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1667490 mengusulkan pergantian judul thread menjadi: *DAOP IX Jember | Trains, Railway, Station, Projects, and Development*
> Alasan perubahan: Penyesuaian nama dengan nama2 thread lain di forum tersebut
> Terima Kasih


request yang di atas sudah selesai semua ya... selamat kembali berforum :cheers:

Saran saja bagi forumer SSCI gunakan ada yang namanya ignore user yang bisa digunakan apabila tidak ingin membaca postingan forumer ybs. atau apabila memang postingannya sudah melanggar peraturan mangga silahkan di report user kay:


----------



## ww2x

mod kalau Ts nya sudah tidak aktif gimana mau minta ganti Judul?


----------



## Protected Lucifers

ahonksirad said:


> mod, mohon kebijaksanaannya dan pantau beberapa thread.
> 
> akhir-akhir ini ada beberapa (teman-teman pasti sudah paham akun siapa yang saya maksud) yang suka posting hal-hal yang memicu keributan yang tidak perlu. postingannya gak jauh-jauh dari SARA yang bisa memecah belah forumer SSC. dari yang semestinya saling menghormati pilihan masing2 (baik itu liberal, konservatif, religius, skeptis, dsb dsb) jadi berdebat sampai berhalaman-halaman hanya karena segelintir orang.
> 
> terima kasih.


Inilah Daftar Akun Yang Dilindungi Moderator Bluesky & David80 Karena Sesama Agama Dan Sesama Ras Dengan Akun Tersebut. Atau Kadang Saya Berfikir Akun Akun Itu Jelmaan Moderator Sendiri. Karena Meski Berlumuran Darah Dosa Namun Selamat Sampai Kiamat. Yang Menantang Para Lucifers Terlindungi Ini PASTI AKAN DIBANTAI Oleh Moderator. Diantara Luicfers Yang Dilindungi Moderator Adalah :
1. What'supdude
2. the Kingkong
3. Cancer F
4. Venantio
5. ahmad zaky
6. dan para fansboy dan pendukung mereka

kalian meneriakkan anti kemapanan, tapi kalian lebih busuk dari mereka !

MODERATOR GILA !


----------



## eurico

ww2x said:


> mod kalau Ts nya sudah tidak aktif gimana mau minta ganti Judul?


dimusyawarahkan dahulu yah dengan forumer yg aktif di tret tsb, kalau sudah mufakat untuk diubah mangga siapapun boleh mengajukan pengubahan judul tret. tentunya perubahan judul disesuaikan juga denga kaidah penamaan judul di ssci ya :cheers:


----------



## kakek_ganas

Mod apakah thread politic bisa di buka kembali itu banned nya?


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

yudipratama said:


> Kalo gw mah posting apa aj ngak masalah tp jangan banding membandingkan dong, sebel banget ama forumer kayak gt


Siaap Mas *Yudipratama*, saya juga demikian halnya seperti dirimu.
Kalau posting apa saja ya gak masalah. Kalau sudah mulai membanding-bandingkan dengan menjelek-jelekkan kota lain, saya abaikan dan tidak tanggapi. Percuma berdebat yang ujungnya bikin BT kok. hehehee... Lanjut ya Mas..



eurico said:


> Saran saja bagi forumer SSCI gunakan ada yang namanya *ignore user* yang bisa digunakan apabila tidak ingin membaca postingan forumer ybs. atau apabila memang postingannya sudah melanggar peraturan mangga silahkan di report user kay:


^^ Silakan dicoba.


----------



## eurico

kakek_ganas said:


> Mod apakah thread politic bisa di buka kembali itu banned nya?


Untuk sementara ini keputusan masih sama thread masih ditutup, kami ingatkan masing2 thread sudah ada bahasannya sendiri2 please stay on topic, kalau menyeret2 bahasan lain yg tidak sesuai dengan threadnya akan kami sikat, kalau masih pengen bahas politic lagi jangan di thread lain lagi di ssc ini cari forum lain saja


----------



## Daroe

..-..


----------



## Toto Boerham

GEMEZ said:


> siaaapp, komandan... tapi harus semuanya yach! betewe Mana buktinya? no bukti = vietnah hno: #pledoiterlapor&terfinah


ini yg senengnya tendensi....kontribusilah dengan postingan update...


GEMEZ said:


> ^^ forumer metropolitan banyumas Raya ikut update, bakal ramai lagi ini thread TSM.. :banana: :banana2:
> 
> #optimistic #cityVScity? #ayolapor #PK





GEMEZ said:


> forumer PWT sekarang beda yach, lbh pndiam. ga banyak :blahblah:
> bagus dech :lol: ben luwih penak mocone
> 
> 
> 
> Dari list di atas, mana saja yang sudah selesai?


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

eurico said:


> Untuk sementara ini keputusan masih sama thread masih ditutup, kami ingatkan masing2 thread sudah ada bahasannya sendiri2 please stay on topic, kalau menyeret2 bahasan lain yg tidak sesuai dengan threadnya akan kami sikat, kalau masih pengen bahas politic lagi jangan di thread lain lagi di ssc ini cari forum lain saja


Setuju Mod, namanya juga Forum *SkyscraperCity* mosok membahas politik. :cheers1:


----------



## kakek_ganas

eurico said:


> Untuk sementara ini keputusan masih sama thread masih ditutup, kami ingatkan masing2 thread sudah ada bahasannya sendiri2 please stay on topic, kalau menyeret2 bahasan lain yg tidak sesuai dengan threadnya akan kami sikat, kalau masih pengen bahas politic lagi jangan di thread lain lagi di ssc ini cari forum lain saja


Beda mod. 

Pembahasan di thread ini yg masuk sub forum tertentu tersebut lebih berbobot dan lebih banyak insight dibandingkan dengan forum forum tetangga yg banyak sampah nya. 

Bahkan pihak yg kontra pun sebenarnya beliau memberi kan data yg lebih berbobot. Jadi lebih enak diskusi nya mod 

Sementara kalo kita diskusi di lingkungan teman kebanyakan itu lebih homogen pilihan nya

Sementara kalo masuk sosmed isi nya malah sampah semua. 

Di sini sy melihat thread politik ssc ini emang tiada banding nya mod dari segi bobot pembahasan nya

Tolong mod


----------



## kakek_ganas

Shaggy_Solo said:


> Setuju Mod, namanya juga Forum *SkyscraperCity* mosok membahas politik. :cheers1:


Haha. Kan masuk sub forum tertentu nya mas bro  ya sikit sikit bahas urusan negara lah sok pinter kita kita. Padahal ya bodoh bodoh

Hehe salam ya mas bro


----------



## stupidALX

^^nggak usah mod, yang ngeyel BANNED aja mod, itu kakek ganas juga reingkarnasi akun andri mulyono yang dulu sudah di BANNED, kelakuannya juga sama sampek sekarang wkwkwk


----------



## eurico

intinya karena tret politiknya udah tutup ya sudah... gak ada ruang lagi untuk membahas politik pada forum ini. ya nanti kalaupun dibuka ada ruangnya sendiri lagi kan, nah sekarang ini ruangnya udah tutup jangan pada maksa buka tretnya atau maksain bahas politik di thread lain, masih ada banyak hal yang bisa dibahas di forum ini, jika sudah tidak berkenan pindah saja ke forum lain


----------



## GEMEZ

Toto Boerham said:


> ini yg senengnya tendensi....kontribusilah dengan postingan update...


waduh, sampai 2 orang yang laporan. keliatan yang kompak. Mana ya postingan yg melanggar? silakan ditelusuri dr awal. kalau saya balas nyinyir ke pelapor, krn masih kesal, MasBro..


----------



## rahul medan

eurico said:


> intinya karena tret politiknya udah tutup ya sudah... gak ada ruang lagi untuk membahas politik pada forum ini. ya nanti kalaupun dibuka ada ruangnya sendiri lagi kan, nah sekarang ini ruangnya udah tutup jangan pada maksa buka tretnya atau maksain bahas politik di thread lain, masih ada banyak hal yang bisa dibahas di forum ini, jika sudah tidak berkenan pindah saja ke forum lain


Setuju eurico jgn ada lagi Thread politik di SSC ini krn gak nyambung dan isinya SARA, PA dan bullying luar biasa. Banyak akun akun baru sbagian besar kloningan yg joint di SSC buat nimbrung si Thread politik aja..


----------



## olimpiade

eurico said:


> intinya karena tret politiknya udah tutup ya sudah... gak ada ruang lagi untuk membahas politik pada forum ini. ya nanti kalaupun dibuka ada ruangnya sendiri lagi kan, nah sekarang ini ruangnya udah tutup jangan pada maksa buka tretnya atau maksain bahas politik di thread lain, masih ada banyak hal yang bisa dibahas di forum ini, jika sudah tidak berkenan pindah saja ke forum lain


Karena thread politik pasti ditutup seterusnya apakah subforum Politics, Economics, Tourism and Business akan tetap digembok dari publik umum untuk seterusnya atau tidak?

Kalau iya akan digembok seterusnya mohon dijelaskan apa pertimbangannya..


----------



## ahonksirad

^^ dan pada akhirnya forumer yang biasanya nongkrong di thread politik pada lari ke thread2 lain yang gak ada hubungannya dengan politik, dan ngamuk di sana sini:

1. kasih feed kontroversial
2. tinggal kabur
3. forumer lain pada debat kusir berbau SARA
4. sementara biang kerok cuma duduk manis di belakang layar, cuma ketawa setan liat kita pada berantem sendiri
5. ganti topik oleh si biang kerok mengulangi dari nomor 1

udah kaya lingkaran setan.

:cheers:


----------



## paradyto

eurico said:


> Untuk sementara ini keputusan masih sama thread masih ditutup, kami ingatkan masing2 thread sudah ada bahasannya sendiri2 please stay on topic, kalau menyeret2 bahasan lain yg tidak sesuai dengan threadnya *akan kami sikat*, kalau masih pengen bahas politic lagi jangan di thread lain lagi di ssc ini cari forum lain saja





eurico said:


> intinya karena tret politiknya udah tutup ya sudah... gak ada ruang lagi untuk membahas politik pada forum ini. ya nanti kalaupun dibuka ada ruangnya sendiri lagi kan, nah sekarang ini ruangnya udah tutup jangan pada maksa buka tretnya atau maksain bahas politik di thread lain, *masih ada banyak hal yang bisa dibahas di forum ini, jika sudah tidak berkenan pindah saja ke forum lain*


^^I'm with You *eurico*kay:

cheers


----------



## wiratama12

Permisi moderator, mau melaporkan orang ini: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1268516. Bikin kisruh di thread perkeretaapian


----------



## Protected Lucifers

Sekarang ini para Lucifers Yang Terlindungi kabur bikin rusuh di threat War Againt Terrorism. Mereka masturbasi bersama sampai muncrat. kadang mampir di thread gak related, lalu nyampah bertiga atau berempat kompak kayak reuni pelarian dari RS Jiwa. Nama-namanya masih sama :

1. What'supdude
2. the Kingkong
3. Cancer F
4. Venantio
5. ahmad zaky
6. dan para fansboy dan pendukung mereka


----------



## r4d1ty4

ahonksirad said:


> ^^ dan pada akhirnya forumer yang biasanya nongkrong di thread politik pada lari ke thread2 lain yang gak ada hubungannya dengan politik, dan ngamuk di sana sini:
> 
> 1. kasih feed kontroversial
> 2. tinggal kabur
> 3. forumer lain pada debat kusir berbau SARA
> 4. sementara biang kerok cuma duduk manis di belakang layar, cuma ketawa setan liat kita pada berantem sendiri
> 5. ganti topik oleh si biang kerok mengulangi dari nomor 1
> 
> udah kaya lingkaran setan.
> 
> :cheers:


padahal dulu pernah menyatakan pamit selamanya tapi balik lagi 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=130782233&postcount=7380


----------



## Twisctre

Sbnrny thread politik pecah jadi 5 bag besar. Pada dasarnya tetap hidup. Lapaknya sudah ada di ssc. Yang terjadi adalah pembatasan ruang lingkup bahasan politik. Gk lagi ngelantur bawa agama segala, penyebab itu ditutup mas bluesky.

1. Journey against corruption (ott, rame rame sidang korupsi. Harapannya yg di daerah dibuka jg macam lingkar slawi  )
2. War against terrorism (khusus yg terkait ajaran radikal dan teroris. Pengambilan kebijakan dan manuver politik soal terrorism. Politik pemilukada suatu daerah tidak bisa dibahas di sini)
3. Economy thread (ingat sy bahasan thread politik udah kayak ekonomi)
4. Di balik teks sejarah (membahas hubungan masa skg sama sejarah masa lalu, anyway bnyk bahasan overlap sama thread terorisme sih)
5. Miscellaneous (tapi msh di sf politik)


Ehiy, sentil politik di ssc cukup pada political decision saja. Contoh ya, bupati si B kebanyakan proyek php dan korupsi, ada korupsi di perkeretaapian, nah cukup sampe "pantesan gak becus dan ngaco" "pantesan mangkrak". Titik. Ini di luar kamar tertutup itu ya... Kalau gamau ssc jd forum debat kusir jg kayak lapaknya mas darwis.

Intinya *Jangan membahas di luar porsi, topik apapun itu*


----------



## ahonksirad

r4d1ty4 said:


> padahal dulu pernah menyatakan pamit selamanya tapi balik lagi
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=130782233&postcount=7380


bukan yang itu 

saya bahasnya yang lain, yang reborn-nya seabreg itu :lol::lol::lol:

#udahanOOTnya


----------



## kakek_ganas

Edit


----------



## tanokichi

Twisctre said:


> Sbnrny thread politik pecah jadi 5 bag besar. Pada dasarnya tetap hidup. Lapaknya sudah ada di ssc. Yang terjadi adalah pembatasan ruang lingkup bahasan politik. Gk lagi ngelantur bawa agama segala, penyebab itu ditutup mas bluesky.
> 
> 1. Journey against corruption (ott, rame rame sidang korupsi. Harapannya yg di daerah dibuka jg macam lingkar slawi  )
> 2. War against terrorism (khusus yg terkait ajaran radikal dan teroris. Pengambilan kebijakan dan manuver politik soal terrorism. Politik pemilukada suatu daerah tidak bisa dibahas di sini)
> 3. Economy thread (ingat sy bahasan thread politik udah kayak ekonomi)
> 4. Di balik teks sejarah (membahas hubungan masa skg sama sejarah masa lalu, anyway bnyk bahasan overlap sama thread terorisme sih)
> 5. Miscellaneous (tapi msh di sf politik)


forumer udah pada cerdik kok mereka bakal bahas politik yg berhubungan dengan korupsi,ekonomi,terorisme,dll di ruang lingkup tretnya masing2. kalo dulu ada tret politik mereka bahas semuanya di all about politics. sekarang mereka bahasnya terpisah2.
yg agak dagel sebenarnya tret do you know sih,itu tret umum banget bahkan bahas SARA aja bisa tuh di tret do you know. :lol:


----------



## CrazyForID

saya pribadi senang berdiskusi disini karena banyak perspektif multi-dimensi. bukan pembicaraan linear satu dimensi saja.

dan politik sampai kapanpun mustahil jadi topik tunggal terpisah, tidak menyentuh aspek-aspek lain. bahkan pembangunan pun erat korelasinya dengan kebijakan dan regulasi dari administrasi politik zamannya. pembahasan sosial juga hal yang sama.

kalau melarang pembahasan politik, sosial, atau agama sekalipun cuma karena ketidakmampuan beberapa forumer untuk berdiskusi secara rasional, dan memilih untuk berdiskusi secara emosional, ya disayangkan saja, tradisi diskusi multi dimensi disini dipingit.


----------



## kakek_ganas

stupidALX said:


> ^^nggak usah mod, yang ngeyel BANNED aja mod, itu kakek ganas juga reingkarnasi akun andri mulyono yang dulu sudah di BANNED, kelakuannya juga sama sampek sekarang wkwkwk


I know who you are finally, and your many many many alias nick name


----------



## Protected Lucifers

Semua Lucifers Yang Telrindungi Oknum Moderator kabur dari tread politik ke thread dibawah ini : mereka masturbasi bersama seperti buron RS Jiwa :



Twisctre said:


> thread pelarian setan SSCI :
> 1. Journey against corruption
> 2. War against terrorism
> 3. Economy thread
> 4. Di balik teks sejarah
> 5. Miscellaneous


Tujuan gerombolan iblis ini : Moderator Enggak Mau Thread Diatas Kotor Lalu Membuka Lagi Gembok Gerbang Neraka Thread Politik

Heran sekali nama-nama Lucifers itu KEBAL tidak pernah DIHUKUM oleh Dewa Moderator SSCI. dasar Dewa kampungan !


----------



## jenaro

eurico said:


> intinya karena tret politiknya udah tutup ya sudah... gak ada ruang lagi untuk membahas politik pada forum ini. ya nanti kalaupun dibuka ada ruangnya sendiri lagi kan, nah sekarang ini ruangnya udah tutup jangan pada maksa buka tretnya atau maksain bahas politik di thread lain, masih ada banyak hal yang bisa dibahas di forum ini, jika sudah tidak berkenan pindah saja ke forum lain



Saya paham sih jika beberapa forumer di sini akhirnya mengatakan keberatan dengan adanya thread politik di SSCI, karena saya sendiri juga tidak sekali-dua kali melihat perbincangan atau diskusi di sana sudah keluar jalur.
Tetapi bukankah hal ini acapkali terjadi juga di thread-thread lainnya? Maksud saya, soal merendahkan suku/agama/ras/etnis, soal debat yang terlampau kasar, soal personal attack, soal kloningan, dan sebagainya, itu juga acap terjadi di thread yang lain, bukan?

Bila itu terjadi, maka pihak-pihak yang melanggar itulah yang seharusnya dikenai sanksi, kecuali bila threadnya yang dinilai melanggar aturan, maka threadnya bisa ikut juga dibredel.

Pertanyaannya, apakah thread politik dilarang disubmit di forum ini? AFAIK, tidak.
Apakah perbincangan politik juga suatu hal yang ditabukan di sini? AFAIK, tidak juga.
Jika kita berkeliling ke forum-forum negara lain di SSC ini, yang namanya thread politik, thread ekonomi & thread militer hampir selalu ada, bila tidak ingin dikatakan pasti ada. 
Dan saya yakin, pelanggaran demi pelanggaran juga rutin terjadi di sana.
Bahkan di subforum Skybar, sebagian besar threadnya itu bertemakan soal politik juga. Jadi bicara & diskusi politik itu kan tidak terlarang di sini. Politik bahkan sangat erat kaitannya dengan pembangunan.

Lantas masalahnya di mana? Masalahnya ya ada pada person-personnya; para forumer yang tidak paham aturan, atau para forumer yang sebenarnya sudah paham aturan tapi akhirnya terpancing hingga melanggar.
Di thread politik SSCI yang kini ditutup, sebetulnya para forumernya juga tidak melipat tangan di depan dada saja melihat segala diskusi yang keluar jalur, postingan-postingan OOT, atau hal-hal melanggar aturan lain. Mereka juga rutin menegur si pelanggar, mengingatkan forumer lainnya agar tidak terpancing, hingga melapor kepada moderator jika sudah kelewatan. Thread starter-nya sendiri juga sering misuh-misuh menghardik para pelanggar, kok.

Jadi menurut saya, rasanya kok tidak adil bila orang-orang yang mencoba untuk mengikuti dinamika politik nasional kita day to day dengan cara bertukar pikiran di forum ini secara guyub & ajeg pada *satu* saja sudut kecil yang bernama thread "Semua Tentang Politik" di antara sekian ratus thread lainnya, tiba-tiba pada dibungkam semua hanya gara-gara mereka-mereka yang tidak tau aturan, atau mereka-mereka yang memang sengaja selalu membuat keributan.

Pada saat menutup thread tersebut, Mod Sky mengatakan hanya membekukannya selama beberapa hari atau minggu saja, bukan permanen ditutup.
Saat itu rasanya saya mengerti kenapa ybs akhirnya memutuskan untuk menutupnya. Perbincangan pada beberapa halaman terakhir memang sudah sangat absurd. Menanyakan agama seseorang hingga akhirnya memaksa orang tsb untuk membuktikannya, itu jelas sudah sangat keterlaluan.

Tapi dengan segala hormat Mod, mengatakan; "_Jika sudah tidak berkenan pindah saja ke forum lain_", bagi saya terlihat arogan. Rasanya Anda sudah tidak mau lagi membuka ruang untuk mendengar & berbincang.
Pokoknya begini ya begini, titik. Apakah begitu?
Bukankah kalimat itu sepantasnya ditujukan hanya pada para pelanggar aturan saja?

Mungkin nanti akan ada yang nyamber postingan saya ini dengan mengatakan; "_Di mana bumi dipijak, di situ langit dijunjung_". Ya, saya paham kok peribahasa itu. 
Tetapi kalian juga harus melihat, bahwa sebagian besar forumer yang memijak thread itu sudah menjunjung langitnya.

Sorry ya Mod, saya sama sekali tidak punya tendensi untuk melawan maklumat & keputusan para moderator forum. Ini cuma mengeluarkan uneg-uneg aja.
Bagaimanapun, saya pasti akan tunduk pada keputusannya.


----------



## Twisctre

Jalan tengahnya, ganti thread itu dgn Politics and Infrastructure.

Jadi nggak ngelantur bahas agama apalah, krn yg terkait radikalisme kan sudah ada di war against terrorism (karena bom kp melayu hidup lagi ni trit)

Di thread itu, yg dibahas yg terkait infra aja. Semacam waktu itu losbp sempat share di kamar politik yg kebijakan tj nyangkut kampanye pilgub krn takut thread tj ngawur. Kalo bahas pilkada/pres, yg kita kaji jg program kerja paslon yg terkait dgn infrastruktur aja

Lebih ke me-redirect diskusi politis sih. Selama ini thread politik berhasil melokalisasi diskusi ngelantur ke politik di berbagai kamar, terutama sekali mrt dan rtrw tuh


----------



## Protected Lucifers

satu satunya cara, banned tuh Para Lucifer Yang Dilindungi oknum moderator :

1. What'supdude
2. the Kingkong
3. Cancer F
4. Venantio
5. ahmad zaky
6. dan para fansboy dan pendukung mereka 

mereka itulah The Real Evils on Earth. hanya sesama Satan Melindungi Satan


----------



## eurico

Lha sekarang aja tret politik ditutup saja pada menyeret2 politik ke mana2, OOT di mana2, bikin kloningan berulang2, makanya masing2 forumer pada belajar dahulu untuk bisa bersikap dan berforum sesuai dengan koridornya masing2, sekarang ada yang bisa jamin tret Politik dibuka pada gak OOT dan bawa2 SARA gak?? kalau ada yang bisa berani jamin posting di sini.


----------



## jenaro

eurico said:


> Lha sekarang aja tret politik ditutup saja pada menyeret2 politik ke mana2, OOT di mana2, bikin kloningan berulang2, makanya masing2 forumer pada belajar dahulu untuk bisa bersikap dan berforum sesuai dengan koridornya masing2, sekarang ada yang bisa jamin tret Politik dibuka pada gak OOT dan bawa2 SARA gak?? kalau ada yang bisa berani jamin posting di sini.


Bagaimana mungkin menjamin suatu hal yang tidak bisa kita pegang pasti?
Namanya isi kepala, hati, dan jari-jemari orang lain kan tidak bisa kita kontrol, Mod.
Apakah semua thread starter di forum ini juga bisa menjamin tidak akan ada perdebatan city vs. city atau pelecehan daerah/kota dalam thread yang mereka buat? Rasanya tidak akan ada satupun TS yang bisa menjamin hal itu juga, kan?
Yang bisa saya jamin tentu hanya isi tulisan & postingan-postingan saya sendiri saja, postingan orang lain jelas di luar kendali saya.

Lagipula, sejak kapan sih sebuah thread itu memerlukan penjaminan tak akan ada pelanggaran yang terjadi di dalamnya? Bukankah pada saat bergabung di forum ini, masing-masing orang sudah menyetujui aturan yang ada & bersedia mematuhinya pada saat mengisi form? Artinya, masing-masing orang bertanggungjawab sendiri & "menjaminkan" akun SSC-nya di sini. Bila melanggar, maka akun ybs-lah yang akan dikenai sanksi hingga sampai banned permanently. Warga yang tidak bersalah masak dipaksa untuk dilakban mulutnya? Rumah yang legalitasnya jelas masak disegel paksa juga?

Postingan OOT soal politik yang sekarang Anda katakan banyak menyebar di mana-mana itu juga sebenarnya dilakukan oleh orang yang itu-itu saja, kok. Jadi sebetulnya untuk membereskan masalah ini, ya tinggal dijewerin aja para pelanggarnya yang jumlahnya tidak lebih dari hitungan jari sebelah tangan itu, Mod.

Kita semua tau, segregasi yang kental terlihat pada perbincangan politik dalam forum ini pada beberapa bulan terakhir lebih banyak dipicu oleh kasusnya Ahok. Itu dinamika yang suka tidak suka memang harus kita lalui, Mod. Sekarang kasusnya telah usai & berlalu, mudah-mudahan diskusinya bisa kembali menjadi lebih dingin.

Ya sudahlah, terserah kebijaksanaan dari 3 moderator saja baiknya bagaimana. Di postingan semalam saya sudah mengatakan akan mengikuti keputusannya. Ini cuma menanggapi reply Anda saja.


----------



## CrazyForID

eurico said:


> Lha sekarang aja tret politik ditutup saja pada menyeret2 politik ke mana2, OOT di mana2, bikin kloningan berulang2, makanya masing2 forumer pada belajar dahulu untuk bisa bersikap dan berforum sesuai dengan koridornya masing2, sekarang ada yang bisa jamin tret Politik dibuka pada gak OOT dan bawa2 SARA gak?? kalau ada yang bisa berani jamin posting di sini.


sebenarnya yang melanggar etika berforum daring itu membahas politiknya atau OOTnya? karena menurut saya, membahas politik tidak selalu OOT, dan OOT tidak hanya bisa di masalah politik saja. ngebahas infrastruktur di thread tentang musik juga OOT.

at some aspects, i do think it's wiser not to re-open the politic thread for a while, 
but making politics and religions as things that are taboo to be discussed is over the line. some people of certain political and religious affiliation need to learn how to accept criticism no matter how "mean" it would sound to them.

dan masalah SARA menurut saya, urusan politik dan agama yang sengaja menyentuh kepentingan publik harus jadi domain publik. tidak bijak untuk jadi ignorant seakan2 politik dan agama itu urusan eksklusif internal. if they are so, then cool. unfortunately from what we've seen lately, they aren't.

however, quoting jerico, i will follow final decision that mods make.


----------



## Jordan Tan

imo, kalau cuma menggunakan standar pribadi, maka penilaian atas pelecehan SARA secara luar biasa yang dilakukan sebagian dorumer di thread Politik pasti menjadi abu abu. kalau ingin hitam dan putih, mari secara jantan melakukan measurement ke publik. kalau gentlemant, mari kita iuran membayar lembaga survei, bikin sampel sehebat mungkin, untuk mengukur : apakah diskusi thread Politik di SSCI itu wajar, atau tidak wajar. apakah elevated knowledge, atau justru menghancurkan humanity ke level terendah. ini penting, agar ada standarnya, ada ukurannya

imo, SSCI bukan forum akademis, jadi, yang ingin terlihat intelek, yang ingin bebas beropini tanpa nilai ala filosof, sudah pasti forum SSCI bukan mainstream. hanya aktif di thread Politik/Sosial itu cukup aneh karena ini adalah forum skyscraper 

gw mendukung 100 % Moderator memblokade thread melenceng, apalagi yang penuh kebencian dan serang menyerang. satu lagi, sepanjang akun akun tertentu dibiarkan menebar posting Politik/Sosial dimana-mana, tanpa sanksi apapun, maka SSCI akan terus dirajai oleh isu isu Politik/Sosial. dan isu bangunan/infrastruktur/skyline yang seharusnuya menjadi domain SSCI malah tenggelam jadi isu pinggiran

apakah anomali ini mau diteruskan ?


----------



## CrazyForID

^^ "pelecehan SARA yang luar biasa" juga standar pribadi. jangan2 itu hanya kritisisme biasa.

paranoid berlebihan kalau dibilang isu politik jadi isu utama. silakan cek jumlah postingan tiap subforum. 
Politics, Economics, Tourism and Business - 139,024 (total, bukan hanya thread politik yang dikunci kemarin saja yang sebagian thread di subforumnya juga bahas urusan perkotaan/pembangunan)
Gado-Gado - 70,251

Regional Construction and Development Jawa dan Bali - 177,817
Metropolitan Construction and Development Jabodetabek - 149,886
Metropolitan Construction and Development Semarang - 149,595
Airports and Aviation - 144,653


----------



## Jordan Tan

lho, makanya gw usul pengukuran standar dilakukan melalui survei publik. kalau Moderator saja didebat, tidak ada jalan lain selain justifikasi lewat metode ilmiah. polling publik. kalau nanti hasil survei kredibel dan independen masih juga didebat, udah ketahuan lah siapa yang bermasalah. ingat lho, SSCI ini domain publik. siapa saja bisa mengakses. tunduk UU ITE. kalau mau bikin aturan sendiri, parameter sendiri, ukuran sendiri, wah no comment deh


----------



## CrazyForID

^^ ukurannya harus dari keinginan mayoritas ya? benar atau salah, harus tunduk mayoritas. keinginan mayoritas lewat polling sifatnya selalu pasti absolut benar :runaway:

memberikan bahan pertimbangan lewat reason bukan mendebat. thats what civilized people do.

yang dilarang UU ITE menyebarkan kebencian berdasarkan SARA, bukan berdiskusi (termasuk mengkritisi) urusan SARA. kalau mengkritisi dilarang karena dianggap menyebarkan kebencian, dimana fungsi kontrolnya? UU ITE harus tunduk ke UUD 1945, tentang kebebasan berserikat dan menyampaikan pendapat. tapi ya kalau ingin menciptakan masyarakat baperan yang anti-kritik ya silahkan.


----------



## rahul medan

Heran masih banyak aja yg komplin Thread pemasok id id siluman plus sarat PA dan bully itu diclosed. Kembali ke kodrat ajalah forum ini judulnya SKYSCRAPERCITY 
Jgn sampe deh forum ini dikenal sbg ajang SARA hingga banyak id id baru yg joint buat SARA di thread politik.
Emank sih ga ada jaminan Thread di luar politik bebas SARA dan PA. Yg pasti Thread Politik dijamin gk lepas dr SARA dan PA.


----------



## CrazyForID

^^ yang dipermasalahkan sekarang bukan penutupan thread politik. tapi belum adanya batasan jelas tentang apa yang dianggap melanggar/tidak melanggar etika berforum daring (di semua thread)


----------



## Mehome

Dulu sebelum kasus Ahok, di trit politik kita semua bebas-bebas aja membahas masalah perpolitikan Indonesia seperti bagaimana busuknya permainan politik PKS atau bagaimana FPI digunakan sbg alat pemerintah paska-orba. Bukannya itu menjadi tugas om momods yg ganteng kan ya utk mem-ban massal para forumer yg melanggar aturan?



> Posts and threads regarding these topics will be deleted at the first sign of trouble.
> 
> The following is not allowed:
> 
> - Hate speech (including content that incites hatred or promotes violence against individuals or groups based on race or ethnic origin, religion, disability, gender, age, veteran status or sexual orientation/gender identity), harassment, bullying or similar content that advocates harm against an individual or group.


Ayo dong oms.. kan udah berminggu2 ini trit politiknya digembok, Ahok jg udah dipenjara. Saya lagi bingung nih di trit mana saya bisa nyinyirin HT yg lg dicekal.. sampai2 nilai saham MNC turun terus.. Kan gosipnya HT dikriminalisasi sama nasdem.

Ntar kalo masih ada yg nyeret2 SARA, ban aja oms ban..


----------



## Jordan Tan

nah, entah mengapa SSCI yang merupakan kapal induk para pecinta skyscrapers bisa dijadikan surga oleh para pecinta isu sosial dan politik


----------



## CrazyForID

^^
oh spare me from your preach about this forum's culture. people here used to be way more critical back in the days when they had everything discussed in english.


----------



## rahul medan

CrazyForID said:


> ^^ yang dipermasalahkan sekarang bukan penutupan thread politik. tapi belum adanya batasan jelas tentang apa yang dianggap melanggar/tidak melanggar etika berforum daring (di semua thread)


Klo thread project & development, thread skyline, thread airport & infrastructure, design n architecture yg memiliki korelasi erat dgn forum ini isinya ada yg melanggar etika berforum msh bisa dimaklumi dan tugas moderator tuk menindaknya. Yg saya perhatikan skrg sudah jarang bgt ada pelanggaran pelanggaran dlm berforum di thread thread si luar thread politik. Kalau pun ada kesalahan cuma minor yg bisa diatasi oleh forumer gk kayak thread politik yg tiap Page isinya menyeramkan dgn id id asing hingga malas baca. 
Thread skyline aja yg berkorelasi erat dgn skyscrapercity sudah dari dulu digembok tp gk ada yg komplin berat tuh.
Jgn samakan donk Thread utama yg jadi urat nadinya SSC dgn Thread penggembira saja


----------



## anugrah84

Hidupkan lagi Mod trit nya, biar berita yang lagi kekinian macem angket KPK. PHK masal MNC group dan politikus LGBT bisa di bahas disana lol. #canda


----------



## kakek_ganas

rahul medan said:


> Klo thread project & development, thread skyline, thread airport & infrastructure, design n architecture yg memiliki korelasi erat dgn forum ini isinya ada yg melanggar etika berforum msh bisa dimaklumi dan tugas moderator tuk menindaknya. Yg saya perhatikan skrg sudah jarang bgt ada pelanggaran pelanggaran dlm berforum di thread thread si luar thread politik. Kalau pun ada kesalahan cuma minor yg bisa diatasi oleh forumer gk kayak thread politik yg tiap Page isinya menyeramkan dgn id id asing hingga malas baca.
> Thread skyline aja yg berkorelasi erat dgn skyscrapercity sudah dari dulu digembok tp gk ada yg komplin berat tuh.
> Jgn samakan donk Thread utama yg jadi urat nadinya SSC dgn Thread penggembira saja


Hmmm berarti thread tentang maskapai penerbangan juga harus di banned ya, karena ga sesuai dengan forum ini

Kemudian Indonesia tourism juga harus tutup. 

Trus Haha hihi

Olahraga


Beginilah kalo si om yg ga suka politik berkomentar


----------



## r4d1ty4

Nih contoh user layak banned permanen:



rajawali yoko said:


> semoga tidak ada teori konspirasi ibu kota dipindahkan karena ahok


----------



## rahul medan

kakek_ganas said:


> Hmmm berarti thread tentang maskapai penerbangan juga harus di banned ya, karena ga sesuai dengan forum ini
> 
> Kemudian Indonesia tourism juga harus tutup.
> 
> Trus Haha hihi
> 
> Olahraga
> 
> 
> Beginilah kalo si om yg ga suka politik berkomentar


Wkwkwk.. Gimana sih om.. 
Thread airport, tourism dan olahraga sangat berkorelasi erat dgn development sperti pembangunan infrastruktur, sarana prasarana dll. 

Oh ya saya gk bilang Thread Thread penggembira seperti thread politik gk layak disini. Thread politik itu sudah melenceng parah hingga banyak melanggar rule disini.


----------



## Mehome

Ramadhan kareem sama post your photos apa hubungannya sama development?

Politik jelas ada kaitannya dgn pembangunan.. emang siapa yg kasih regulasi ini itu terkait pembangunan? Kalo ga ada regulasi, emang pembangunan bakal jalan? Nah kalo ada masalah dalam dinamika politiknya, mengapa ga diijinkan utk dibahas? Karena beberapa forumer berhati lembut? Karena beberapa forumer cenderung mengacau? Ya ban aja dong ban..


----------



## CrazyForID

rahul medan said:


> Wkwkwk.. Gimana sih om..
> Thread airport, tourism dan olahraga sangat berkorelasi erat dgn development sperti pembangunan infrastruktur, sarana prasarana dll.
> 
> Oh ya saya gk bilang Thread Thread penggembira seperti thread politik gk layak disini. Thread politik itu sudah melenceng parah hingga banyak melanggar rule disini.


regulasi pembangunan, regulasi penerbangan, regulasi olahraga semuanya dihasilkan dari proses politik. ini bahkan belum menyentuh topik infrastruktur bangunan kenegaraannya sendiri (gedung parlemen, gedung eksekutif, atau bahkan isu ibukota baru)
dari pilkada jakarta kemarin saja ada berapa topik infrastruktur disorot yang ikut terpengaruh? 
1. reklamasi (sampai ke urusan NCIDC)
2. masalah permukiman (permukiman kumuh, rumah susun, etc)
3. infrastruktur transportasi masal
4. banjir dan infrastruktur drainase kota
5. area publik & area hijau (program RPTRA)
kontes politik bukan seperti kontes kecantikan ratu sejagat. 
yang menang di kontes politik bukan cuma pamer wajah, mereka punya andil langsung ke kebijakan dan regulasi publik. apalagi di urusan infrastruktur dan pembangunan.

justru kalau ingin benar2 berkontribusi lewat kritik ya yang bisa dikritik di forum ini kebijakan, regulasi dan pengawasan pemerintahnya, karena pemerintah punya tanggung jawab terhadap duit pajak kita. 
bukan malah mengkritisi swasta. sektor privat mah bodo amat sama kalian nyinyir soal gedung yang jumlah lantainya nanggung atau nyinyir urusan gedung kurang tinggi. duit, ya duit mereka.


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

Jordan Tan said:


> nah, entah mengapa SSCI yang merupakan kapal induk para pecinta skyscrapers bisa dijadikan surga oleh para pecinta isu sosial dan politik


Saya setuju Mas ini... Saya penyuka bahasan Gedung Tinggi dan Pembangunan Fisik gedung Tinggi.
Makanya saya gabung SKYSCRAPERCITY dotkom, bukan SKYPOLITIC dotkom. :nuts::nuts::laugh::laugh:

Belum dibuka thread'nya saja di sini udah ribut.. Apalagi kalo dibukain yah?


----------



## Haywei Huaching

Setuju sekali thread politik ditutup permanen bahkan dihapus saja... supaya thread Economics, Tourism and Business bisa dilihat tanpa harus login...Kalau mau ngomong politik lbh baik di kaskus sono...

Banyak member tak ada kontribusi di pembangunan perkotaan cuma ngomel di thread politik... udah gitu bertebaran ID kloningan... masih main SARA... dari kedua belah pihak minoritas dan mayoritas... ada oknum hobi politik tpi memojokkan agama tertentu atau parpol tertentu di thread itu ujung ujungnya agama atau parpol yg dipojokkan itu fight juga.. jdi super kacau..kalau diperhatikan member yg join di thread politik itu itu aja ..contohnya di pansus KPK mereka menyalahkan PKS gegara Fahri Hamzah.. pdhl semua parpol pro pansus KPK trmasuk PDIP cs.. malah PKS yg gabung terakhir krn leadernya anti Fahri Hamzah..


----------



## CrazyForID

Haywei Huaching said:


> Setuju sekali thread politik ditutup permanen bahkan dihapus saja... supaya thread Economics, Tourism and Business bisa dilihat tanpa harus login...Kalau mau ngomong politik lbh baik di kaskus sono...
> 
> Banyak member tak ada kontribusi di pembangunan perkotaan cuma ngomel di thread politik... udah gitu bertebaran ID kloningan... masih main SARA... dari kedua belah pihak minoritas dan mayoritas... ada oknum hobi politik tpi memojokkan agama tertentu atau parpol tertentu di thread itu ujung ujungnya agama atau parpol yg dipojokkan itu fight juga.. jdi super kacau..kalau diperhatikan member yg join di thread politik itu itu aja ..contohnya di pansus KPK mereka menyalahkan PKS gegara Fahri Hamzah.. pdhl semua parpol pro pansus KPK trmasuk PDIP cs.. malah PKS yg gabung terakhir krn leadernya anti Fahri Hamzah..


ada yang lihat ironi disini? 
ingin thread politik ditutup, tapi bawa diskusi politik ke thread FAQ :lol:

oknum peracau mau diskusi politik hanya kalau jagoannya menang. tribal. wajar jadi takut sama logika. pantas jadi gaduh.


----------



## the_kingkong

Ada orang-orang yang tidak nyaman membaca diskusi politik di thread tsb. Kenapa? Mereka takut pandangan politiknya yg selama ini dianggapnya benar kemudian ditelanjangi. 

Mereka memilih thread politik ditutup sekedar membuat dirinya nyaman, tidak peduli pandangannya logis atau konyol, dengan alasan thread tidak sesuai dengan tema skyscrapercity lah, forumernya tdk punya kontribusi, bla bla. Bagaimana halnya dgn thread ekonomi, tourism, education, history dll? Karena ada kaitannya dgn tema skyscrapercity? Oh really? Klo dikait2kan ada sejuta alasan thread politik berkaitan dgn tema skyscrapercity...kenapa standar janda ada dimanapun..

Sangat aneh kalau manusia bermimpi maju tapi takut idiologi politiknya dikritisi... karena bersinggungan dengan SARA? Selama ada SARA di politik ya selama itu pula pembicaraan politik akan sedikit banya bersinggungan dengan SARA. Itu adalah realitas. Kenapa harus takut mengkritisi kenyataan? Are you living in a real or fantasy world? Rule of thumbnya jangan menyinggung akidah agama orang...karena memojokan agama tertentu? Are you insane? Mengkritisi kelakuan PKS, FPI, atau kaum radikal dianggap memojokan agama tertentu? Apakah gerombolan macam mereka pantas dan layak mewakili agama tertentu yang mulia itu? Kalau anda menjawab iya, menurut saya itu adalah penistaan..


----------



## Jordan Tan

mengerikan sekali ternyata ingin menelanjangi. di forum pecinta skyscrapers lagi. ada baiknya menyalurkan hasrat terpendam anda agar sesuai dengan stigmata di Signature anda diluar SSCI saja bung :cheers:


----------



## the_kingkong

Jordan Tan said:


> mengerikan sekali ternyata ingin menelanjangi. di forum pecinta skyscrapers lagi. ada baiknya menyalurkan hasrat terpendam anda agar sesuai dengan stigmata di Signature anda diluar SSCI saja bung :cheers:


Ya tergantung, membaca komik pun orang bisa merasa ditelanjangi dan malu, sementara yg lain yang merasa senamg dgn komik tersebut membacanya sambil terbahak2...padahal yg buat komik cuma ingin membuat cerita humor....itu hanya masalah cara pandang yang bersangkutan...klo anda merasa ditelanjangi oleh komik humor, ya berati ada sesuatu yg salah selama ini...

Sama halnya dgn thread politik..positif atau negatif itu tergantung persepsi masing2 pribadi.


----------



## the_kingkong

Satu lagi, yg selama ini tersinggung dengan thread politik atau kontra dengan pandangan forumer2 di thread politik tapi ybs pernah atau sering nimbrung di thread politik kok absen di thread terorism? Padahal yg dibahas ya 11-12...


----------



## laba-laba

Aku cuman mau bilang jalau hidup ini indah


----------



## kakek_ganas

Haywei Huaching said:


> Banyak member tak ada kontribusi di pembangunan perkotaan cuma ngomel di thread politik... udah gitu bertebaran ID kloningan... masih main SARA... dari kedua belah pihak minoritas dan mayoritas...


Ini beneran kl ada pandangan

Gajah di pelupuk mata tak keliatan
Semut di Seberang jauh keliatan

Salah satu yang berkontribusi terhadap kelangsungan thread politic


----------



## CrazyForID

Jordan Tan said:


> mengerikan sekali ternyata ingin menelanjangi. di forum pecinta skyscrapers lagi. ada baiknya menyalurkan hasrat terpendam anda agar sesuai dengan stigmata di Signature anda diluar SSCI saja bung :cheers:


diskusi akademis ya memang harus di ekspos cacatnya dimana. lumrah ditelanjangi.
kalau sampai ngeri ya berarti menyadari pandangannya cacat logika, tapi enggan ngakui. enggan dikorek. kalo orang inggris nyebutnya itu "ignorance". sayang ga ada padanan katanya di bahasa indonesia.

jangankan politik, diskusi skyline aja sering berantem city vs city gara2 diskusinya emosional, tidak rasional. cara diskusi emosional yang mesti diubah, bukan topiknya yang dilimitasi. ayo belajar dewasa.

this will be my last remarks in this endless debate tho. i have made my points clear. i will say no further


----------



## Twisctre

the_kingkong said:


> Ada orang-orang yang tidak nyaman membaca diskusi politik di thread tsb. Kenapa? Mereka takut pandangan politiknya yg selama ini dianggapnya benar kemudian ditelanjangi.
> 
> Mereka memilih thread politik ditutup sekedar membuat dirinya nyaman, tidak peduli pandangannya logis atau konyol, dengan alasan thread tidak sesuai dengan tema skyscrapercity lah, forumernya tdk punya kontribusi, bla bla. Bagaimana halnya dgn thread ekonomi, tourism, education, history dll? Karena ada kaitannya dgn tema skyscrapercity? Oh really? Klo dikait2kan ada sejuta alasan thread politik berkaitan dgn tema skyscrapercity...kenapa standar janda ada dimanapun..
> 
> Sangat aneh kalau manusia bermimpi maju tapi takut idiologi politiknya dikritisi... karena bersinggungan dengan SARA? Selama ada SARA di politik ya selama itu pula pembicaraan politik akan sedikit banya bersinggungan dengan SARA. Itu adalah realitas. Kenapa harus takut mengkritisi kenyataan? Are you living in a real or fantasy world? Rule of thumbnya jangan menyinggung akidah agama orang...karena memojokan agama tertentu? Are you insane? Mengkritisi kelakuan PKS, FPI, atau kaum radikal dianggap memojokan agama tertentu? Apakah gerombolan macam mereka pantas dan layak mewakili agama tertentu yang mulia itu? Kalau anda menjawab iya, menurut saya itu adalah penistaan..


Padahal tujuan thread pol ditutup sm mas bluesky kan krn debat kurangajar gitu. Kalo diterusin memang bahaya shg pada-saat-itu sy memang setuju digembok.

No relations to sapi, onta, banteng, anything. Memang krn rusuhnya over banget bahkan ngalahin rusuh di jaman dulu. Thread itu kan penambahan post tercepat satu ssci

Tapi klo gembok tak urung dibuka krn takut ngulangin dulu, pdhl angin politik bs cepat berganti, come on... Klo ada yg kelahi dll libas aja mod. Dulu diskusi kamar politik nyantai aja pas ane pertama masuk


----------



## kakek_ganas

Seperti nya thread politic saat ini tidak perlu digembok. Karena situasi politik sudah normal. 

Mungkin hemat saya thread satu ini memang perlu sesaat digembok mengikuti dinamika politik. 

Dan dunia politik sangat berkaitan dengan pembangunan, kita tidak mungkin berbicara mengenai politik di thread pembangunan padahal pembangunan berkaitan dengan politik. Salah satu yg keliatan adalah perihal reklamasi teluk Jakarta.


----------



## laba-laba

Politik sudah normal? 
Belum lah


----------



## paradyto

Dear *David*, *David* and *Eurico*,

Mohon dirubah judul thread ini: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1281981
Sebelumnya: *PALEMBANG | IGM University Tower | Campus A: Center of Science | 10 Floors | COMPLETED*
Menjadi: *PALEMBANG | IGM University Tower | Campus A & B: Center of Science | 10 & 12 Floors*

terima kasih,
cheers


----------



## Twisctre

Tunggu sabda moderator senior saja hahaha... Om David bukannya dulu sampai ngeledek salah satu user "badut politik" di thread Pilpres? Om David belakangan jarang aktif... Mungkin msh mantau ssc tapi, hmmm... Aku rindu.

Keingetan dr post atas ^^

Kalo gak thread pol, alternatifnya ssc dibikin ruang ngalor ngidul aja. Atau kita pake do you know buat ngalor ngidul, se ngalor ngidul group WA


----------



## eurico

paradyto said:


> Dear *David*, *David* and *Eurico*,
> 
> Mohon dirubah judul thread ini: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1281981
> Sebelumnya: *PALEMBANG | IGM University Tower | Campus A: Center of Science | 10 Floors | COMPLETED*
> Menjadi: *PALEMBANG | IGM University Tower | Campus A & B: Center of Science | 10 & 12 Floors*
> 
> terima kasih,
> cheers


sudah yah.....


----------



## Venantio

laba-laba said:


> Politik sudah normal?
> Belum lah


Tergantung penilaian masing2, bagaimana yg disebut normal...

Salah satu yg tidak disukai mereka yg bermain dgn politik utk kepentingan pribadi dan golongannya adalah bahwa rakyat kritis dan bisa mengritisi kebijaksanaan2 politik. Ditutupnya thread utk diskusi politik adalah salah satu yg mereka inginkan agar tidak ada pembicaraan soal kebijaksanaan politik. 

Terima kasih buat momod yg secara tidak langsung telah mengakomodasi keinginan mereka2 itu...


----------



## the_kingkong

Venantio said:


> Tergantung penilaian masing2, bagaimana yg disebut normal...
> 
> Salah satu yg tidak disukai mereka yg bermain dgn politik utk kepentingan pribadi dan golongannya adalah bahwa rakyat kritis dan bisa mengritisi kebijaksanaan2 politik. Ditutupnya thread utk diskusi politik adalah salah satu yg mereka inginkan agar tidak ada pembicaraan soal kebijaksanaan politik.
> 
> Terima kasih buat momod yg secara tidak langsung telah mengakomodasi keinginan mereka2 itu...


Tapi ada thread terorism yg membicarakan hal yg mirip2. Tapi tidak enaknya pihak yg biasanya kontra tidak berani masuk situ. Entah mereka sebenarnya sehati atau memaklumi gerakan terorisme, radikalisme...?


----------



## Jordan Tan

entah mengapa penuh prejudice, penuh prasangka, penuh amarah. Moderator sudah memberi keleluasaan melanjutkan hasrat aktivis Politik SSCI di thread Terorisme. para Forumer juga memaklumi hasrat para aktivis Politik SSCI dan tidak ingin meladeni prejudice, prasangka, dan amarah. eh, malah menantang balik seperti itu. imo, ikuti saja policy Moderator. end story


----------



## the_kingkong

Jordan Tan said:


> entah mengapa penuh prejudice, penuh prasangka, penuh amarah. Moderator sudah memberi keleluasaan melanjutkan hasrat aktivis Politik SSCI di thread Terorisme. para Forumer juga memaklumi hasrat para aktivis Politik SSCI dan tidak ingin meladeni prejudice, prasangka, dan amarah. eh, malah menantang balik seperti itu. imo, ikuti saja policy Moderator. end story


Salah satu instruksi ISIS adalah kuasai internet dan media sosial. Tidak sedikit simpatisnnya di Indonesia menyusup ke dalam MCA atau Muslim Cyber Army. MCA ini keterlaluan, menggunakan notion "Muslim" tapi menghalalkan fitnah dan hoax sebagai bagian dari jihad mereka. Mereka juga melakukan counter dengan mendelegitimasi akun2 atau page yg mengkritisi pandangan politik mereka. Caranya bisa beranekaragam, seperti ramai2 melaporkan akun untuk di blok, membuat gaduh di suatu diskusi dsb. 

Dan penutupan thread politik yg didominasi oleh forumer mengkritisi pandangan politik mereka pastinya akan memuaskan mereka. Karena bagi anti kritik, kritik membuat menjadi tidak nyaman. Sebaliknya, membuka thread tersebut bisa jadi membuat mereka kenyamanan mereka terganggu.


----------



## the_kingkong

Oh iya, saya juga tau kloningan yg sering nimbrung di thread politik, lalu sering dibanned di thread politik tapi disini menunjukan ketidaknyamanannya klo thread politik dibuka.

If you are aware of the communication style of Soekarno Jr, Protected Lucifer, you will surely know the person that I refer to  ...hypocrite at its best?


----------



## Venantio

the_kingkong said:


> Oh iya, saya juga tau kloningan yg sering nimbrung di thread politik, lalu sering dibanned di thread politik tapi disini menunjukan ketidaknyamanannya klo thread politik dibuka.
> 
> If you are aware of the communication style of Soekarno Jr, Protected Lucifer, you will surely know the person that I refer to  ...hypocrite at its best?


I know that guy...:lol::lol:


----------



## Mehome

Mod, ada trit yg dari dulu isinya ga jauh dari debat dan berantem sesama forumer terus.. kadang pake bahasa daerah juga.. boleh di-lock ga mod?


----------



## eurico

^^ yang mana, link please?


----------



## yudipratama

Mod kalo pos foto musti gimana mod, mohon arahannya biar ngak menyalahi aturan...terimakasih


----------



## eurico

Untuk tutorial posting foto dan video bisa cek di thread ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=515217&page=94

Intinya upload gambarnya ke image hosting bisa apa saja bahkan facebook pun juga bisa setelah itu url dari upload nya yang dipost di sini. Lengkapnya buka saja di thread tersebut ya...


----------



## ahonksirad

yudipratama said:


> Mod kalo pos foto musti gimana mod, mohon arahannya biar ngak menyalahi aturan...terimakasih


^^ paling penting gak bandwidth killer aja.
dulu saya pernah kena tegur gara2 posting foto terlalu banyak dalam satu post. berapa max foto dalam satu post biasanya diserahkan ke masing2 forumer daerah bersangkutan, disesuaikan dengan kecepatan internet di daerahnya.

CMIIW.


----------



## yudipratama

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=141377581#post141377581

mod, tolong dong @joni88 ditindak, udah mulai nyinyir, udah mulai nyerang ke pribadi, ini orang gnggu aj ditrit.


----------



## yudipratama

ahonksirad said:


> ^^ paling penting gak bandwidth killer aja.
> dulu saya pernah kena tegur gara2 posting foto terlalu banyak dalam satu post. berapa max foto dalam satu post biasanya diserahkan ke masing2 forumer daerah bersangkutan, disesuaikan dengan kecepatan internet di daerahnya.
> 
> CMIIW.


Makasih mas..


----------



## CrazyForID

halo mod, mengganti judul berita dari artikel dan tulisan online di forum ini diperbolehkan atau tidak?
tolong dipantau thread pemindahan ibukota, ada forumer yang rutin mengquote artikel online tapi judulnya diubah.


----------



## GEMEZ

yudipratama said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=141377581#post141377581
> 
> mod, tolong dong @joni88 ditindak, udah mulai nyinyir, udah mulai nyerang ke pribadi, ini orang gnggu aj ditrit.


namanya jg brdebat


----------



## Mehome

CrazyForID said:


> halo mod, mengganti judul berita dari artikel dan tulisan online di forum ini diperbolehkan atau tidak?
> tolong dipantau thread pemindahan ibukota, ada forumer yang rutin mengquote artikel online tapi judulnya diubah.


Maksudnya menipu para forumer dgn mengubah judul asli sebuah artikel berita ya? Itu udah termasuk infringement of copyright.. si pelaku kriminal juga bisa dikenai pasal UU ITE pasal hate speech kalo tone judulnya diubah menjadi penuh kebencian. Bisa ditanyakan ke admin situs SSC agar lokasi si pelaku bisa diidentifikasi.


----------



## eurico

ya kalau quote berita kan sudah ada aturannya seperti apa dan link wajib disertakan jadi mari sama2 jadi forumer dan netizen yang bertanggung jawab kay:


----------



## eurico

ahonksirad said:


> ^^ paling penting gak bandwidth killer aja.
> dulu saya pernah kena tegur gara2 posting foto terlalu banyak dalam satu post. berapa max foto dalam satu post biasanya diserahkan ke masing2 forumer daerah bersangkutan, disesuaikan dengan kecepatan internet di daerahnya.
> 
> CMIIW.


iya bro saling tenggang rasa dan toleransi saja, sudah jadi aturan tidak tertulis kalau posting foto jangan terlalu besar ukurannya dan sekali post jangan terlalu banyak juga, demi kenyamanan semuanya. Misalkan sekali post 3-4 gambar sudah cukup itu, asal jangan juga 1 post 1 gambar trus di bawahnya posting gambar lagi, itu namanya flooding


----------



## kakek_ganas

Min ini user SARA dan mengundang kebencian, mengacaukam thread

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=141417706

War against terrorism thread

Tolong di sempit. Udah saya report


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

laba-laba said:


> Disini diharapkan etika bersosialisasi yang baik. Norma kesopanan. Aku banyak lihat former menghina agama atau simbul2 agama.
> Aku heran untuk apa sebrnarnya diungkapkan diforum ini? Apa dia tidak menghargai lagi former lain?
> 
> Aku rasa momod harus tegas. Sesiapa yg berprilaku seperti itu harus segera di Ban.
> Untuk thread2 yang bisa memicu konflik bisa sebera di tutup.


Setuju ini deh..:cheers1:


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

tanokichi said:


> Gunanya gado2 buat apa kalo g untuk bahasan oot macam film,tv series,dan hal2 apapun yg bner2 ga ada hubungannya dengan skyscraper.
> Kalau yg berhubungan dngan skyscraper baru deh dibahas di main forum bukan di gado2.
> Tujuan dibuat forum gado2 kan untuk pembahasan oot. :cheers::cheers:


Kalau saya jarang banget mampir Gado Gado sih *tanokichi*, soalnya emang gak tertarik. hehehehe.... :lol: 
Paling kalo pengen OOT pakai facebook atau WA saja.


----------



## kakek_ganas

Nah kan ga tertarik itu sebab nya selalu hapus hapus hapus. 

Sebenarnya bukan gado gado, melainkan sub dari bahasan gedung. Pembangunan tidak akan pernah lepas dr kebijakan politik. 

Nah yg jadi permasalahan nya adalah situasi di Indonesia aja yg memanas menjelang presiden dan pilkada dki kmrn. 

Cuman meskipun rame, sebenarnya masih kondusif sih. Hanya saja forumer yg tidak berkecimpung kemudian menyimpulkan a b c d sendiri. 

Sama aja dengan pekerjaan prostitusi seketat apa pun itu di larang pasti ada. Demikian juga politik

Mungkin momod bs lebih tegas untuk peraturan nya. Karena pasti akan muncul terus pembahasan politik.


----------



## laba-laba

intinya, kalau menghina orang, agama dan simbul2 agama, jangan di Forum SCCI ini lah !!

Cari forum lainnya yang cocok. Ya


----------



## Venantio

laba-laba said:


> intinya, kalau menghina orang, agama dan simbul2 agama, jangan di Forum SCCI ini lah !!
> 
> Cari forum lainnya yang cocok. Ya


Dan jangan dakwah apalagi pake cocoklogy segala macam, kalau gak ingin atau gak suka dikritisi... Lebih parah lagi kalau nyebarin berita hoax alias bohong hanya utk tujuan mengunggulkan keyakinannya... Asli pasti saya kritik habis tuh.. Kalau masih bebal juga ya mohon maaf kalau saya ketawain... 

Sekali lagi, bukan agamanya yg dikritik atau diketawain, tapi kebebalannya...


----------



## kakek_ganas

laba-laba said:


> intinya, kalau menghina orang, agama dan simbul2 agama, jangan di Forum SCCI ini lah !!
> 
> Cari forum lainnya yang cocok. Ya


Maaf bro laba laba apabila pembahasan saya menyinggung agama dan iman dan keyakinan bro laba laba. 

Saya tidak anti terhadap agama dan iman tertentu. 

Seandainya pun kalo misal ne ya, ada yg menulis pemahaman mereka dan itu benar saya pasti diam tidak komen. Apalagi membenci nya, malah saya dukung. 

Tetapi seandainya udah mencampur adukkan politik dengan agama didasari pemahaman yang aneh. Ya apakah salah saya untuk kritik? 

Maaf maaf sekali lagi. 

Apakah benar berita hoax disebarkan dengan embel embel agama? Yang kami bahas bukan agama loh di situ, tp kekonyolan berita hoax nya. Namun karena issue nya menyentuh agama sehingga forumer yg tidak membaca secara lengkap akan melihat nya kasus ke agama. Cmiiw

At the end, saya mohon maaf apabila pembahasan saya menyinggung agama, iman dan keyakinan tertentu.


----------



## stupidALX

^^oh ya kek saya terpukau sekali dengan kata2 kakek diatas, jadi terharu. tapi kek anda kan akun kloningannya andri mulyono yang sudah dibanned kan ya . kok masih bebas berkeliaran sih kek . kenapa nggak mengajukan diri untuk diBANNED ya ke , seharusnya kakek kan hebat banget dalam mengkritik tuh, kenapa nggak mengkritik dirinya sendiri untuk segera dibanned karena membuat akun Kloningan kek ?, masak ngiritiknya ke orang lain tapi ke diri sendiri kagak . harusnya kalo sadar dan punya malu sudah dari dulu untuk mengajukan diri untuk dibanned kek


----------



## kakek_ganas

stupidALX said:


> ^^oh ya kek saya terpukau sekali dengan kata2 kakek diatas, jadi terharu. tapi kek anda kan akun kloningannya andri mulyono yang sudah dibanned kan ya . kok masih bebas berkeliaran sih kek . kenapa nggak mengajukan diri untuk diBANNED ya ke , seharusnya kakek kan hebat banget dalam mengkritik tuh, kenapa nggak mengkritik dirinya sendiri untuk segera dibanned karena membuat akun Kloningan kek ?, masak ngiritiknya ke orang lain tapi ke diri sendiri kagak . harusnya kalo sadar dan punya malu sudah dari dulu untuk mengajukan diri untuk dibanned kek


Yup benar sekali, sengat saya karena terlalu menanggapi akun budi_winata

Akun tersebut saya buat tahun 2010
Dan banned tahun 2014, kemudian saya buat akun ini dengan beragam penyesalan di minggu berikut nya tahun tersebut. 

Kalau masih tidak boleh oleh admin dan menyalahi peraturan dari skyscrapercity silahkan di tindak. Dan saya minta maaf apabila tidak berkenan

Namun saya juga cukup bingung, akun anda dibuat tahun 2016 kok bisa mengetahui dan notice akan perubahan itu ya, saya tercengang sekali. Biasanya yang notice perubahan tersebut itu akun budi_winata beserta turunan turunan nya. 

Bisa kah saya minta penjelasan anda?


----------



## Venantio

Sesama klonengan dilarang saling mendahului...:lol::lol:


----------



## kakek_ganas

Venantio said:


> Sesama klonengan dilarang saling mendahului...


Enak aja, gw g kloneng Hehe


----------



## CrazyForID

di postingan ini terlihat bedanya yang mana kritisisme dan yang mana kebencian (bigotry).

moderator, tolong di proses:



Haywei Huaching said:


> Sebenarnya klo orang Islam dakwah dengan cerita *biarpun itu hoax asal gak menyinggung agama lain apa salahnya.. suka suka mereka lah...*


1. justifikasi hoax, seakan-akan hoax hal yang normatif. segala bentuk kritisisme dituduh eksternal "mencampuri" urusan internal walaupun tidak punya bukti kritisismenya datang dari pihak internal atau eksternal.



Haywei Huaching said:


> kesannya kok iri dengki dgn Islam berarti minder dgn agama sendiri kompensasinya suka cerca Islam... Coba introspeksi apa *agama sendiri* sdh 100% jujur berdakwah ? masak tiap minggu ngaku di mimbar mantan org agama lain (biasanya Islam tpi kadang Hindu Buddha) rajin ibadah tpi sakit sakitan lalu *ketemu anak Tuhan Jxx *mendadak sembuh terus pindah agama. Apa itu jujur ? Di India sampai ada misionaris Graham Staines dibakar gara gara bilang Yesus teman Krisna dan bagikan steak sapi (hewan yg dihormati kaum Hindu India).


2. menyerang paham agama, secara menyeluruh (generalisasi)
(*note: kritisisme terhadap islam yang sudah-sudah, bukan menyeluruh, tapi eksklusif untuk paham radikal dan sumbu pendek)



Haywei Huaching said:


> Kebiasaan orang Eropa cebok pake tisue didapat dari benua aslinya Eropa yang miskin air. Kemudian org Eropa ini berimigrasi ke Amerika yang kaya air tpi kebiasaan mereka tetap sama. *Org Eropa sering gak mandi bro bahkan bisa beberapa hari. Di Belanda itu byk orang Eropa yang bau...*.Maaf meski Sy Asia ********* tapi* ini tak ada maksud rasis*..one more thing kata siapa air kran lbh sehat dari air kemasan ? buktinya di negara lain juga jualan air kemasan. Orang AS skrg lbih suka air kemasan drpd air keran.


:lol:
this is just pure bigotry man.


----------



## kakek_ganas

Ok tidak di tanggapin postingan nya deh, meskipun gatal banget. Nah skrg bagaimana ne bang momod?


----------



## Venantio

kakek_ganas said:


> Ok tidak di tanggapin postingan nya deh, meskipun gatal banget. Nah skrg bagaimana ne bang momod?


Jangan sampai ada kesan bang momod lebih suka nutup trit daripada memoderasi sekaligus mendidik kami, para forumer di sini. Maaf bang momod...


----------



## Venantio

CrazyForID said:


> di postingan ini terlihat bedanya yang mana kritisisme dan yang mana kebencian (bigotry).
> 
> moderator, tolong di proses:
> 
> 
> 1. justifikasi hoax, seakan-akan hoax hal yang normatif. segala bentuk kritisisme dituduh eksternal "mencampuri" urusan internal walaupun tidak punya bukti kritisismenya datang dari pihak internal atau eksternal.
> 
> 
> 2. menyerang paham agama, secara menyeluruh (generalisasi)
> (*note: kritisisme terhadap islam yang sudah-sudah, bukan menyeluruh, tapi eksklusif untuk paham radikal dan sumbu pendek)
> 
> 
> :lol:
> this is just pure bigotry man.


Lebih pantas diketawain bro... Ketahuan sekali bego dan tololnya. Sudah bego dan tolol, ditambah seneng melihat saudara2 nya dibohongi dgn berita hoax...


----------



## tanokichi

Venantio said:


> Jangan sampai ada kesan bang momod lebih suka nutup trit daripada memoderasi sekaligus mendidik kami, para forumer di sini. Maaf bang momod...


Tret itu bagaikan pisau,bukan salah pisaunya kenapa digunakan untuk membunuh tapi salahkan orangnya yg menggunakan pisau itu untuk membunuh. Karena pisau juga berguna untuk memasak.
Momod seolah2 malah melakukan pelarangan pemakaian pisau bukan menghukum orang yg membunuh. Begitupun dengan tret,tidak seharusnya tret yg disalahkan kemudian ditutup tapi salahkan lah forumer yg menyalahgunakan tret yg menyebabkan kerugian bagi forumer lain yg ingin berkontribusi di tret tsb.:cheers:


----------



## the_kingkong

Ya lagian tuh makhluk jadiin SSC macam forum dakwah kaum tertentu gitu (dont tell me he represents a particular religion, it is more an insult for me)....klo ada orang mengkritisi atau mentertawakan ya jangan marah.... Itu seperti lo membawa anak bayi nonton live musik metal, memang itu hak lo... tapi diluar kewarasan aja, bukan tempatnya ngebawa bayi ke live musik metal, kasihan anaknya dan bisa mengusik "kewarasan" org lain....jadi klo ada orang yg tertawain lo atau negur lo ya jangan sensi, karena pikiran lo sendiri yg membuat lo pantas ditertawakan atau ditegur. Jangan salahkan yg mentertawakan atau yg menegur...

Memarahi orang yg mengkritisi itu sama aja dengan manusia2 koplak di luar sana yg melestarikan logika kebalik di jalanan di Indonesia: klo ada motor yg nabrak mobil, maka yg salah adalah mobil dan pemilik mobil harus ganti rugi..


----------



## Venantio

the_kingkong said:


> Ya lagian tuh makhluk jadiin SSC macam forum dakwah kaum tertentu gitu (dont tell me he represents a particular religion, it is more an insult for me)....klo ada orang mengkritisi atau mentertawakan ya jangan marah.... Itu seperti lo membawa anak bayi nonton live musik metal, memang itu hak lo... tapi diluar kewarasan aja, bukan tempatnya ngebawa bayi ke live musik metal, kasihan anaknya dan bisa mengusik "kewarasan" org lain....jadi klo ada orang yg tertawain lo atau negur lo ya jangan sensi, karena pikiran lo sendiri yg membuat lo pantas ditertawakan atau ditegur. Jangan salahkan yg mentertawakan atau yg menegur...
> 
> Memarahi orang yg mengkritisi itu sama aja dengan manusia2 koplak di luar sana yg melestarikan logika kebalik di jalanan di Indonesia: klo ada motor yg nabrak mobil, maka yg salah adalah mobil dan pemilik mobil harus ganti rugi..


Saya gak habis pikir dgn jalan pikiran orang yg bilang "biarin aja dakwah pakai cerita hoax asalkan gak mengganggu agama orang" What the hell? 

Bagaimana mungkin orang tega membiarkan teman2, saudara2 nya sendiri dibohongi?

Diskusi terbuka sangat penting utk belajar. Baik belajar utk menambah wawasan, juga belajar utk mengontrol emosi. Kritik dan saran diperlukan utk meningkatkan kualitas pribadi. Tidak ada satu pun yg tidak lepas dari kesalahan. Jadi jelas sangat diperlukan pandangan2 orang lain utk perbaikan pribadi yg berkesinambungan.

Kritikan juga belum tentu benar. Maka juga selalu saya bilang, kita lakukan dulu riset kecil2 an sebelum melakukan kritik atau merespons kritik. Jika memang kita salah, ya akan sangat layak mendapat respek jika mengakui dan minta maaf. Jika kita benar, ya juga tidak ada salahnya membagi pengetahuan yg kita punya itu.

Saya rasa itu menurut saya ttg berdiskusi secara terbuka.


----------



## rahul medan

Gini loh klo ada yg berdakwah di SSC ya adukan ke moderator aja bukan dgn cara kalian yg membully agama dan kepercayaannya. Dulu di Thread politik juga begitu terkesan ada kebencian sama agama mayoritas di negri ini. Hati hati ya mulutmu harimau mu


----------



## borneo81

Mending focus ke topic, yakni skyscraper..bukan yg lain.


----------



## the_kingkong

rahul medan said:


> Gini loh klo ada yg berdakwah di SSC ya adukan ke moderator aja bukan dgn cara kalian yg membully agama dan kepercayaannya. Dulu di Thread politik juga begitu terkesan ada kebencian sama agama mayoritas di negri ini. Hati hati ya mulutmu harimau mu


Itu risiko bagi setiap orang yg memposting sesuatu di ssc. Apapun yg diposting, bisa dipuji atau bisa dibully. Setiap org bisa berkomentar di ssc. Klo memang ssc bukan tempatnya memposting sesuatu, ya mikirlah terlebih dahulu.

Lagi2 ente melakukan generalisasi. Yg dikritisi di thread politik adalah kelakuan mereka yg menunggangi agama untuk kepentingan politik, itu minoritas, hanya sekian persen dari yg beragama mayoritas melakukan politik praktis dengan menunggangi agama...apa yg dilakukan FPI mencerminkan mayoritas? Apa yg dilakukan oknum2 di PKS mencerminkan Islam? Apa kalo ISIS di bully lalu itu bully terhadap Islam? 

Kelemahan org Indonesia itu tidak bisa mengkritisi mereka yg satu keyakinan dengan kita, sesalah apapun mereka kita anggap saudara yg harus kita bela...keep living with 3rd world mindset aja klo gitu.


----------



## Venantio

the_kingkong said:


> Berarti kita di kelompok yamg sama, ini sudah ane tambahin nama ente... jarang2 ada yg mau mengkritik diri sendiri, ente top dah
> 
> 
> 
> Jangan bangga dulu om Venantio, yg bersangkutan juga satu kelompok sama anda sebagai forumer miskin kontribusi di ssc, lihat tuh diatas..
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry mod, biar rilex, biar jgn ada yg baper, kan disini cuma diskusi doang, beda pendapat tapi kita satu Indonesia


Wkwkwkw... Merdeka!! :lol:


----------



## laba-laba

CrazyForID said:


> sayasih biasanya sudutkan semua kelompok
> kelompok-kelompok yang sumbunya panjang bisa terima kritik saya atau minimal diajak berlogika bersama


dan belum tentu logika anda yang benar. 

Jadi masing2 jgn ngotot juga.


----------



## eurico

kakek_ganas said:


> Bung momod di atas sudah di laporkan user yg nge junk Sara.
> 
> Sudah report moderator, dan posting di sini. Sesuai dengan saran teman teman. Trus kelanjutan nya bagaimana bung momod?
> 
> Thx


masih dalam review ya..... ditunggu ya hasilnya.... banned menanti :cheers:


----------



## CrazyForID

laba-laba said:


> dan belum tentu logika anda yang benar.
> 
> Jadi masing2 jgn ngotot juga.


setuju. logika saya belum tentu benar.
tapi yang namanya logika bisa dibuktikan validasinya. bisa dilakukan penalaran.

kalau opini lain cerita. opini itu subjektif. saya menghargai subjektifitas semua orang selama penalarannya benar


----------



## rahul medan

eurico said:


> masih dalam review ya..... ditunggu ya hasilnya.... banned menanti :cheers:


Iya mod itu yg klonengan juga banyak


----------



## the_kingkong

laba-laba said:


> Aku ingat ada yg ngomong gini :
> 
> "Alumni wiro sableng 212".
> 
> Itu maksudnya apa ya?


Sekedar bantuin jawab ya, mungkin maksudnya para pembaca2 novel jadul Bastian Tito, wiro sableng pendekar 212

https://id.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wiro_Sableng

Maaf kalau jawaban tidak sesuai dgn yg diharapkan, dan pastinya memang tidak sesuai dengan yg diharapkan  . Mungkin bisa ditanyakan di thread lain seperti politik misalnya agar lebih tepat tempatnya dan jawabannya bisa lebih sesuai dengan yg diharapkan.


----------



## rahul medan

Ini personal attack mod


Venantio said:


> Ini yg bego siapa ya?
> 
> Bener2 kosong otakmu itu... Ngoceh sembarangan... Sori.. Terpaksa gw ketawain ketololanmu...





Venantio said:


> Mbak.. Namanya juga orang bego... Mana bisa ngeliat?


Sumber : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2020734&page=2


----------



## Venantio

rahul medan said:


> Ini personal attack mod
> 
> 
> 
> Sumber : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2020734&page=2


1. Saya gak pernah ngomong gitu ke forumer lain, kecuali orang itu sudah berulang kali selalu menyeret opini ke hal lain yg malah gak nyambung dgn yg dibicarakan bahkan parah, posting hal2 yg justru ngawur/tidak bisa dipercaya karena tidak berdasar sumber kuat dan reliable; atau terkesan benci thd satu pihak sehingga tidak bisa melihat dgn jernih walaupun sudah berulangkali diberitahu oleh forumer lain dalam diskusi dgn menyertakan data2 atau sumber2 yg valid dan terpercaya.

2. Jika itu personal attack, harusnya forumer ybs yg ngerasa saya katain langsung yg lapor. Bukan orang lain dong... Kenapa Anda yg lapor? 

3. Itu komentar to the point. Capek ngladenin orang kayak gitu. I'm ready to get punished because of that if moderators think it is needed.


----------



## rahul medan

Venantio said:


> 1. Saya gak pernah ngomong gitu ke forumer lain, kecuali orang itu sudah berulang kali selalu menyeret opini ke hal lain yg malah gak nyambung dgn yg dibicarakan bahkan parah, posting hal2 yg justru ngawur/tidak bisa dipercaya karena tidak berdasar sumber kuat dan reliable; atau terkesan benci thd satu pihak sehingga tidak bisa melihat dgn jernih walaupun sudah berulangkali diberitahu oleh forumer lain dalam diskusi dgn menyertakan data2 atau sumber2 yg valid dan terpercaya.
> 
> 2. Jika itu personal attack, harusnya forumer ybs yg ngerasa saya katain langsung yg lapor. Bukan orang lain dong... Kenapa Anda yg lapor?
> 
> 3. Itu komentar to the point. Capek ngladenin orang kayak gitu. I'm ready to get punished because of that if moderators think it is needed.


Ketahuan kan karakter asli anda tidak mau mengalah dan mengakui kesalahan.


----------



## kakek_ganas

rahul medan said:


> Ketahuan kan karakter asli anda tidak mau mengalah dan mengakui kesalahan.


Look whose talking. Haha ini yg nama nya pure personal attack....... Nunjuk ke depan 1, 4 nya ke arah diri sendiri. 

BTW gw selama berforum dengan Venantio memang ada beberapa kekesalan dengan dia, tp apa yg di sampaikan dia itu logic dengan data yg sangat logic juga. Emosi beliau cukup matang. 

Jadi ak bingung kok tiba tiba ga ada angin g ada hujan ada yg report pa


----------



## Deo_

Momod tolong thread ini di delete. ngawur bikinnya. Silahkan di cek. Ini linknya 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2023208


----------



## Deo_

Ini juga momod ada thread ngawur silahkan di delete. Boleh di cek. ini linknya


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2023183


----------



## Ary4.Don

kakek_ganas said:


> Look whose talking. Haha ini yg nama nya pure personal attack....... Nunjuk ke depan 1, 4 nya ke arah diri sendiri.
> 
> BTW gw selama berforum dengan Venantio memang ada beberapa kekesalan dengan dia, tp apa yg di sampaikan dia itu logic dengan data yg sangat logic juga. Emosi beliau cukup matang.
> 
> Jadi ak bingung kok tiba tiba ga ada angin g ada hujan ada yg report pa


Standar ganda. Anda dukung Venantio krn satu pemikiran/ideologi dgn anda. Mnrt sy justru Rahul Medan hanya menyindir halus bukan PA. Venantio itu PA krn ada kata kasar : "bego", "otak kosong", "tolol"... udh gini aja bikin polling di forum ini. Sy yakin mayoritas warga forum ini dukung Rahul Medan. Kembalikan sj forum ini ke habitatnya. Niat awal untuk pembangunan kota masing2 bukan ajang menyerang identitas politik tertentu yg pada ujungnya mengarah ke debat kusir...maaf klo ada salah kata..


----------



## Venantio

Udah jangan ribut.. Kalau memang begitu, ya mungkin utk sementara saya mundur dulu deh... Karena kalau tidak, Anda semua akan tetap ketemu dgn komentar to the point saya kalau sudah sampai titik tertentu. I will always say "bebal" atau apa pun jika memang lawan debat bersikap seperti tembok yg sulit ditembus. 

Kalau ada yg bilang saya tidak mau mengakui kesalahan, itu menandakan dia tidak pernah ngikutin postingan saya selama ini. Saya selalu bilang maaf/sori jika saya salah. Bahkan di postingan yg di "quote" pun jelas2 saya bilang "maaf, saya terpaksa ketawain". 

Daripada jadi ribut dan bikin poll segala macam, saya istirahat dulu deh utk sementara waktu. Mungkin tetep baca tapi tidak aktif.

Sekian dan terima kasih...


----------



## the_kingkong

Hahaha...orang Indonesia gak bisa dah ngomongin politik dan agama, ribut melulu, bawaannya baperan dan sensian...tapi kalo di forum esek2 damai banget... Bagaimana klo mulai sekarang kita bagi2 link aja, biar Indonesia selalu damai :lol:


----------



## damarsinyo

#tepokjidatmega


Venantio said:


> Udah jangan ribut.. Kalau memang begitu, ya mungkin utk sementara saya mundur dulu deh... Karena kalau tidak, Anda semua akan tetap ketemu dgn komentar to the point saya kalau sudah sampai titik tertentu. I will always say "bebal" atau apa pun jika memang lawan debat bersikap seperti tembok yg sulit ditembus.
> 
> Kalau ada yg bilang saya tidak mau mengakui kesalahan, itu menandakan dia tidak pernah ngikutin postingan saya selama ini. Saya selalu bilang maaf/sori jika saya salah. Bahkan di postingan yg di "quote" pun jelas2 saya bilang "maaf, saya terpaksa ketawain".
> 
> Daripada jadi ribut dan bikin poll segala macam, saya istirahat dulu deh utk sementara waktu. Mungkin tetep baca tapi tidak aktif.
> 
> Sekian dan terima kasih...


^^yahhhhh...
Udah, aktif nya di sub trit metropolitan semarang aja om yg forumer nya bebas _roaming_.. :lol:


----------



## endar

the_kingkong said:


> Hahaha...*orang Indonesia gak bisa dah ngomongin politik dan agama, ribut melulu, bawaannya baperan dan sensian...tapi kalo di forum esek2 damai banget*... Bagaimana klo mulai sekarang kita bagi2 link aja, biar Indonesia selalu damai :lol:


maaf teman, hanya sekedar mengingatkan. bahwa hal yang tadi teman ketik adalah "dilarang" di forum ini. bukan masalah "ga bisa bicara masalah politik *dan *agama" tapi sayang sekali bukan pada tempatnya apabila bicaranya di forum ini.


______________________

sekedar mengingatkan kepada teman2 semua ada rule SSC yang harus kita patuhi, rule ini tujuannya baik sekali untuk menciptakan lingkungan berforum yang nyaman untuk semua golongan, tentu tujuan forum ini adalah untuk berdiskusi mengenai *arsitektur dan lingkungan perkotaan, *bukan untuk berdiskusi mengenai politik dan agama


berikut postingan rules di skycrapercity.com oleh Jan sang administrator JAN yang tercantum di
*
Posting Policy: Respect others and respect copyrights 
*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/announcement.php?f=12&a=802 


> *General Content*
> The focus of this Web-site is to share news, images and enthusiasm for the urban environment.
> 
> This site is *not* about politics, religion, current events and sexuality. Posts and threads regarding these topics will be deleted at the first sign of trouble.
> 
> The following is not allowed:
> 
> - Pornography, adult or mature content
> - Violent content
> - Hate speech (including content that incites hatred or promotes violence against individuals or groups based on race or ethnic origin, religion, disability, gender, age, veteran status or sexual orientation/gender identity), harassment, bullying or similar content that advocates harm against an individual or group.
> - Excessive profanity
> - Hacking/cracking content
> - Illicit drugs and drug paraphernalia content
> - Content that promotes, sells or advertises products obtained from endangered or threatened species.
> - Sales of beer or spirits
> - Sales of tobacco or tobacco-related products
> - Sales of prescription drugs
> - Sales of weapons or ammunition (e.g. firearms, firearm components, fighting knives, stun guns)
> - Sales or distribution of coursework or student essays
> - Content regarding programmes which compensate users for clicking ads or offers, performing searches, surfing websites or reading emails
> - Any other content that is illegal, promotes illegal activity or infringes on the legal rights of others
> 
> .........................


^^ sudah clear kan, bukan karena "anti diskusi agama dan politik" atau "kita ga mau" tapi semata2 karena kita menghargai rule di forum ini dengan tujuan tidak adanya pihak2 yang tersinggung. IMO, akan lebih indah bila kita bersatu, hilangkan diskusi yang menyinggung atau mendekati arah keyakinan seseorang/golongan disini. dicoba kalo gatel pengen post hal semacam itu, teman2 cukup menutup page dan kembali ke nyawa forum ini, yakni arsitektur dan lingkungan perkotaan.

just for share teman2. maaf bila saya salah2 kata.

:hug:


PS: who is JAN?
check this out
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1


----------



## laba-laba

the_kingkong said:


> Hahaha...orang Indonesia gak bisa dah ngomongin politik dan agama, ribut melulu, bawaannya baperan dan sensian...tapi kalo di forum esek2 damai banget... Bagaimana klo mulai sekarang kita bagi2 link aja, biar Indonesia selalu damai


Ungkapan yg mrasa paling benar dan merendahkan indonesia itu sendiri


----------



## Deo_

Deo_ said:


> Ini juga momod ada thread ngawur silahkan di delete. Boleh di cek. ini linknya
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2023183


pagi momod. Tolong yang ini blon di delete. Ini thread ngawur gw liat 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2023183


----------



## Mehome

endar said:


> maaf teman, hanya sekedar mengingatkan. bahwa hal yang tadi teman ketik adalah "dilarang" di forum ini. bukan masalah "ga bisa bicara masalah politik *dan *agama" tapi sayang sekali bukan pada tempatnya apabila bicaranya di forum ini.
> ______________________
> 
> sekedar mengingatkan kepada teman2 semua ada rule SSC yang harus kita patuhi, rule ini tujuannya baik sekali untuk menciptakan lingkungan berforum yang nyaman untuk semua golongan, tentu tujuan forum ini adalah untuk berdiskusi mengenai *arsitektur dan lingkungan perkotaan, *bukan untuk berdiskusi mengenai politik dan agama
> 
> 
> berikut postingan rules di skycrapercity.com oleh Jan sang administrator JAN yang tercantum di
> *
> Posting Policy: Respect others and respect copyrights
> *http://www.skyscrapercity.com/announcement.php?f=12&a=802
> 
> 
> ^^ sudah clear kan, bukan karena "anti diskusi agama dan politik" atau "kita ga mau" tapi semata2 karena kita menghargai rule di forum ini dengan tujuan tidak adanya pihak2 yang tersinggung. IMO, akan lebih indah bila kita bersatu, hilangkan diskusi yang menyinggung atau mendekati arah keyakinan seseorang/golongan disini. dicoba kalo gatel pengen post hal semacam itu, teman2 cukup menutup page dan kembali ke nyawa forum ini, yakni arsitektur dan lingkungan perkotaan.
> 
> just for share teman2. maaf bila saya salah2 kata.
> 
> :hug:
> 
> PS: who is JAN?
> check this out
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1


This is why reading comprehension matters.

Saya bantu terjemahin ya..



> General Content
> The focus of this Web-site is to share news, images and enthusiasm for the urban environment
> 
> 
> 
> Fokus dari website ini adalah untuk membagikan berita ataupun gambar terkait urban environment.
Click to expand...




> This site is not about politics, religion, current events and sexuality. Posts and threads regarding these topics will be deleted at the first sign of trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> Situs ini bukan tentang politik, agama, isu2 terkini maupun seksualitas. Posts dan threads terkait topik2 itu akan langsung dihapus apabila ada masalah.
Click to expand...

Jadi, ga masalah membicarakan politik dan agama di forum ini, tetapi yg perlu diingat, itu bukan fokus utama situs dari ini. Sehingga kalo ada masalah, topik2 terkait bisa langsung dihapus.

Berarti teman2 disini udah pada bener dong melaporkan akun yg dikit2 bawa SARA, dikit2 bawa Ahok. Padahal udah bukan lapaknya hno: cuman anehnya masih berkeliaran tuh forumer padahal jelas2 dia udah melanggar rules di website ini.

Mau bilang saya ngeles? Nih liat aja post2 nya Jan.. doi sendiri malah bahas politik koq :lol:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=25238901&pp=25&page=5

Malah ikutan bahas ekonomi dan sepakbola. Apa hubungannya cobak sepakbola sama perkotaan. Orang kampung jg banyak yg hobi bola kan?

Jadi sudah sangat jelas ya? Membahas politik dan agama ga masalah.. tapi kalo situasi udah kacau, ya trit atau post tsb harus dihapus.

Meskipun tim momods belum mengatakan apa2 mengapa trit politik belom diunlock, menurut saya sih jelas karena momods lagi nandain pengacau2nya dulu... trus mem-ban mereka dan baru deh diunlock.


----------



## Ary4.Don

Yaelah baperan... dikit dikit teriak mod...mod... tpi sherifclaude tak minta dia upload ID khan? Dia sendiri yg inisiatif? Baperan to.. dri pantauan sy ada 10an member suka komen di trit politik hanya 4 yg Islam tpi mereka korban media jg... Ya udah drpd debat kusir dipolling berani? Ini komen sy trakhir disini.. thanks...


----------



## yudhit

Mod, tolong ID Baim Himawan ini ditindak, saya liat dia kelayapan kemana2 bikin trit jualan apartemennya, salah satunya barusan dia bikin trit ini. Sampai saat ini terpantau sudah bikin 10 trit jualan yg sama.

Thank u


----------



## yudibali2008

^^

iya mod, hampir tiap thread ada...

ini link salah satunya juga :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=141922800#post141922800

thanks


----------



## yudhit

^^
Trus di link yg dikasih bro yudibali sepertinya juga ada klonengan Baim Himawan kayaknya, di postingan link yg dishare bro yudibali ada yg ngelike postingan itu dengan ID Fatmawaticitycenters , malah dia sudah ngeport 4 kali, cuma saya gak tau apa yg dipost sama dia. Mereka berdua sepertinya orang yg sama dengan jualan yg sama pulak. Mohon om momod menyelidikinya.

Thanx


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

damarsinyo said:


> Dan tanpa kita sadari trit ini sekarang tidak ada beda nya dengan trit politik...
> Isi nya 2 kubu yg saling berseberangan..
> 
> Sekarang saya paham kenapa momod menutup trit politik..
> soalnya sampe kapanpun masalah yg kalian bicarakan tidak ada ujung nya karena semua merasa paling benar... (Manusiawi)
> 
> Setiap ngomongin apa, ujung nya yg dibahas itu2 lagi...
> 
> Inti nya sih kalian semua memang berbeda cara berpikir dan sudut pandang, jadi mau sampe lebaran anoa pun kagak bakal ada titik temu..
> 
> Mau eyel eyelan sampe trit ini digembok juga?


Aku juga bosan baca FAQ ini isinya kok ya itu lagi itu lagi..

*Dear Momods, *

Mohon bantu kami yang hanya senang membahas Skyscrapers Project, News & Development (Pembangunan Kota) ini. 
Kembalikan Forum SSC ini ke jalan yang benar. Hapuslah hal-hal negatif itu ya Mods..

Makasih

:bash:


----------



## eurico

yudibali2008 said:


> ^^
> 
> iya mod, hampir tiap thread ada...
> 
> ini link salah satunya juga :
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=141922800#post141922800
> 
> thanks


udah saya hapus ya threadnya....


----------



## RAGIL77

Mod Thread salah tempat

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2023390

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2023186


----------



## eurico

RAGIL77 said:


> Mod Thread salah tempat
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2023390
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2023186


sudah saya hapus ya threadnya


----------



## Bluemooncm78

Lama saya gak mampir ke thread ini, semakin gak bisa mengikuti perkembangannya, termasuk juga terminologi dan istilah yang dipakai.

Mau nanya dong, yang saya bold ini maksud dan artinya apa ya? Ditunggu pencerahannya:



damarsinyo said:


> *#tepokjidatmega*
> 
> 
> ^^yahhhhh...
> Udah, aktif nya di sub trit metropolitan semarang aja om yg forumer nya bebas _roaming_.. :lol:


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

Dear Momods,

Mohon judul Berikut Ini diubah menjadi:

*[SOLO] The Kahyangan Solo Baru | Hotel & Apartments | 5 Towers | 1 x 28 Floors | U/C*


Makasih Mods,

:cheers2:


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

Momods, mohon diubahkan juga untuk judul thread bombastis  BERIKUT INI, menjadi :


*CIKARANG | Meikarta City | Integrated City Development*



:cheers: http://meikarta.com/


----------



## yudibali2008

Dear Moderators,

Please delete this thread :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2023183


Thank you.
Cheers


----------



## kakek_ganas

Thx mod, setelah kasus hoax saracen terkuak, bahtera di ssc jadi dingin


----------



## the_kingkong

kakek_ganas said:


> Thx mod, setelah kasus hoax saracen terkuak, bahtera di ssc jadi dingin


Masih banyak atuh di luar sana...gak jadi jaminan juga.


----------



## Bluemooncm78

Bluemooncm78 said:


> Lama saya gak mampir ke thread ini, semakin gak bisa mengikuti perkembangannya, termasuk juga terminologi dan istilah yang dipakai.
> 
> Mau nanya dong, yang saya bold ini maksud dan artinya apa ya? Ditunggu pencerahannya:





damarsinyo said:


> *#tepokjidatmega*
> 
> 
> ^^yahhhhh...
> Udah, aktif nya di sub trit metropolitan semarang aja om yg forumer nya bebas _roaming_.. :lol:


Sampai sekarang ternyata belum ada forumer yang mau membantu menjelaskan atau memberi pencerahan kepada saya soal kalimat yang saya bold itu.

Barangkali Sdr. Damarsinyo sendiri berkenan membantu saya dengan memberikan pemahaman? Soalnya saya benar-benar kuper soal istilah2 kekinian yang gak saya ngerti maksudnya, termasuk yang saya tanyakan itu.


----------



## damarsinyo

Bluemooncm78 said:


> Sampai sekarang ternyata belum ada forumer yang mau membantu menjelaskan atau memberi pencerahan kepada saya soal kalimat yang saya bold itu.
> 
> Barangkali Sdr. Damarsinyo sendiri berkenan membantu saya dengan memberikan pemahaman? Soalnya saya benar-benar kuper soal istilah2 kekinian yang gak saya ngerti maksudnya, termasuk yang saya tanyakan itu.


^^owh ada yg tanya...

Tepok= mukul pake telapak tangan
Jidat= kening
Mega= besar, lebar, alias nonong

Jadi tepok jidat mega itu nepok jidat yg nonong... Paham kan sekarang?


----------



## Bluemooncm78

^^
Cabang ilmu terbaru dari cocoklogi ya?


----------



## damarsinyo

^^apa hubungan nya?


----------



## rahul medan

Bluemooncm78 said:


> ^^
> Cabang ilmu terbaru dari cocoklogi ya?


Maksudnya cocok dgn jidat mega*ati yg lebar ya


----------



## Bluemooncm78

hahaha.....:lol::lol:

Akhirnya,...ketahuan deh.

#episodebukakedok


----------



## damarsinyo

^^kok tersinggung om? Kening mu nonong kah? Maapkeun yak


----------



## tanokichi

mod ada 2 tret gaje nangkring di halaman depan :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2024800

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2023183


----------



## Mehome

Malam mods, maaf kalo mata saya yg rabun atau gimana.. tapi setelah saya baca berulang2, di trit ttg war on drugs ga ada satu pun forumer yg bawa2 soal agama. Tapi anehnya forumer yg itu2 aja selalu datang bawa2 agama.. malah pake ngomong gini



Ary4.Don said:


> Hehehe biar rame aja tritnya..


Ini sih udah masuk kategori flamebait ya..



Ary4.Don said:


> Pecandu narkoba di Indonesia sdh 5 juta org lbh byk dri korban terorisme yg ratusan org. Tpi perang narkoba tidak segarang perang teroris knp ya? Apa krn pemain narkoba bukan Islam ? Tragisnya byk artis pro Ahok ketangkep narkoba macam Iwa K, Tora, Elo dll. Pasti pecandu narkoba bukan dari kelompok Islam. Filipina sj byk pejabag ditembak krn trlibat narkoba. Bahkan ada negara trtentu yg jdi kontributor narkoba trbesar di Indonesia.





Ary4.Don said:


> Denger denger isunya reklamasi pulau Jakarta bs digunakan untuk selundupkan narkoba ? ada isu byk bandar narkoba membiayai media untuk hina kelompok musuhnya trutama dri Islam...


Iya saya tau bahwa forumer di trit itu udah pada dewasa dan ga ada yg meladeni postingan yg bersangkutan. Tapi bukannya ngeflame udah termasuk pelanggaran dalam berforum?

Mohon kebijaksanaannya, om momods. 

Maaf juga buat teman2 disini kalo terganggu karena saya masih nyinyir mengadukan konten2 rasis disini.


----------



## kakek_ganas

Ntah lah. Udah jelas dan terang benderang, namun kayak nya di skip aja itu forumer


----------



## Ary4.Don

Sy sebenarnya ogah komen lgi di FAQ. Tpi brhubung nama sy disebut maka sy beri hak jawab. Pertama sy minta maaf jika dianggap salah. Tpi sy tidak menghina agama lain scr langsung. Sy tidak sebut agama lain scr langsung. Di thread lain malah kalian lbh keras dan terang terangan menghina agama trtentu knp tidak melaporkan ? Lagian agak ganjil kok thread narkoba malah sepi kalah dri thread lain..bukannya kalian menjunjung kebebasan brpendapat giliran disidir malah protes..

Ya udah gini aja dipolling brani? Biar forumer disini memutuskan bukan sepihak..


----------



## Andy Liany

Tolong lah di STOP pembahasan Soal AGAMA!!! AGAMA itu urusan Org keyakinan masing². Baiknya bahas Project aja karena SSCI ini wadah Forum Project kota entah itu Building Transportation DLL


----------



## kakek_ganas

Dear momod you know wat to do


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

Sekedar refresh Momods, semoga dua permintaan saya tidak tenggelam karena obrolan OOT SSC Indonesia.



Shaggy_Solo said:


> Dear Momods,
> 
> Mohon judul Berikut Ini diubah menjadi:
> 
> *[SOLO] The Kahyangan Solo Baru | Hotel & Apartments | 5 Towers | 1 x 28 Floors | U/C*
> 
> 
> Makasih Mods,
> 
> :cheers2:





Shaggy_Solo said:


> Momods, mohon diubahkan juga untuk judul thread bombastis  BERIKUT INI, menjadi :
> 
> 
> *CIKARANG | Meikarta City | Integrated City Development*
> 
> 
> :cheers: http://meikarta.com/



Makasih Momods.


----------



## CrazyForID

mod, ini PON 2016 sudah lewat
saran buat thread PON 2020 Papua di merge aja sama pon 2016, dan dibikin sticky

Pekan Olahraga Nasional (PON) XX - 2020 - Papua Province

Pekan Olahraga Nasional (PON) XIX - 2016 - West Java Province - Official Thread


----------



## kakek_ganas

Mod please, again again and again... This user always give harassment everything always be face by harassment of religion and race. 


No one share harassment there, only talking about economy. 

Padahal ini ngomongin first travel yg bermasalah skema ponzi loh. Di benturkan ke: Jokowi, Cina, blbi. Nanti berikut nya sang dewa yg udah masuk penjara ahok pun bisa di samber

Thread economy



Haywei Huaching said:


> Wuih hebat negara Arab spt Qatar, Uni Emirates Arab, Kuwait, Arab Saudi, Bahrain termasuk yg pendapatan perkapita plg gede... kalau cuma perkara minyak knp Venezuela yg kaya minyak bisa miskin ? mungkin kita perlu belajar dari Arab. Yg ada malah kita promosikan kebencian terhadap Arab. Padahal bukan Arab yg menjajah bangsa ini, bukan Arab yg koruptor BLBI dan bukan Arab yg pemasok narkoba. Arab yg pertama akui kemerdekaan Indonesia. Konon pedagang Arab dulu yg mengajari orang Indonesia sikat gigi dan pakai baju. Sy bukan Arab tpi sy kagum dgn fisik Arab yg mancung.. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_GDP_(PPP)_per_capita
> 
> Realita Indonesia yg gagal di tangan Jokowi. Hutang Jokowi 2,5 tahun setara dengan hutang 5 tahun SBY. Jokowi sdh berhutang Rp. 1000 T lbh, SBY 10 tahun total hutangnya Rp. 1.300 T. Bisa dikata Jokowi si raja hutang. Anehnya pertumbuhan ekonomi Jokowi dibawah SBY. PHK massal, kenaikan tarif listrik, harga sembako menggila dll..
> 
> https://finance.detik.com/berita-ek...ntah-dalam-25-tahun-jokowi-setara-5-tahun-sby





Haywei Huaching said:


> http://nasional.kompas.com/read/2011/07/04/09464965/Daftar.45.Pelarian.Indonesia.ke.Luar.Negeri
> 
> Ekonomi Indonesia hancur krn ada Rp. 600 Triliun diembat koruptor BLBI. Mereka lebih merugikan negara daripada First Travel.
> 
> Yg lbh merugikan negara lain kasus korupsi dana gereja Bethany Rp. 4,7 Triliun dan korupsi Andianto Setiabudi Cipaganti Rp. 3,2 Triliun.
> 
> http://regional.kompas.com/read/201...ana.Gereja.Rp.4.7.Triliun.Jemaat.Saling.Lapor
> http://regional.kompas.com/read/201...Rp.3.2.Triliun.Bos.Travel.Cipaganti.Ditangkap
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehe ketahuan rasis tpi kurang cerdas... Pilih negara yang hidupnya dari narkoba, barang jiplakan, jual organ manusia, mafia dan buruh murah ?
> 
> 1. Ekonomi Arab Saudi USD 1,8 T (PPP) atau USD 700 B (Nominal). Jumlah orang haji dan umroh per tahun sekitar 10 Juta orang. Biaya haji/umroh rata rata USD 2.500 per orang (angka Indonesia). Kalikan 10 Juta orang x USD 2.500. Maka ketemu angka USD 25 B bandingkan dgn ekonomi Saudi yang USD 700 B ?
> 
> 2. Mayoritas 60% biaya haji/umroh itu masuk ke tiket pesawat. Kebanyakan ekonomi haji terpusat di Mekkah dan Madinah saja. Wilayah Saudi bukan cuma Mekkah dan Madinah.
> 
> Just for info. Ini ada survei twitter Dulatips. Siapa presiden pembohong SBY atau Jokowi. Tragisnya 61% pilih Jokowi presiden pembohong. Jumlah voters sdh 23 ribu. Silahkan divote SBY bagi yg pro Jokowi...
> https://twitter.com/dulatips


----------



## kakek_ganas

Mod you know what to do. 

Tidak ada yang menghina agama dan negara tertentu. Tapi postingan berikut nya dari user tersebut dengan lantang mengerucut ke Cina. 

Dimana selalu menjadi andalan nya adalah Sara agama non muslim dan Cina. 

Sama sekali gagal paham


----------



## anugrah84

^^

Nanti kalau di counter dengan komentar agak pedes rame-rame deh tuh pada curhat ke FAQ!


----------



## Ary4.Don

Ane baca threadnya... postingan Hawei Hwacing sama sekali tak sebut etnis Cina dsb...postingan dia msh trkait ekonomi.. justru posting Watsupdude cs yg sebut Arab bisniskan haji.. sebelumnya dia selalu posting terang terangan sebut Arab dan menjelek jelekkan.. kok thead ekonomi mereka bahas First Travel dikaitkan ke Arab ? ayo polling mana yg salah kalian atau yg lain. Berani?


----------



## ahonksirad

^^ udah Mas, gak bakalan menang kalo debat dengan orang yang kaya gitu 

lebih baik kita menyimak saja


----------



## CrazyForID

CrazyForID said:


> mod, ini PON 2016 sudah lewat
> saran buat thread PON 2020 Papua di merge aja sama pon 2016, dan dibikin sticky
> 
> Pekan Olahraga Nasional (PON) XX - 2020 - Papua Province
> 
> Pekan Olahraga Nasional (PON) XIX - 2016 - West Java Province - Official Thread


^^


----------



## kakek_ganas

anugrah84 said:


> ^^
> 
> Nanti kalau di counter dengan komentar agak pedes rame-rame deh tuh pada curhat ke FAQ!


Haha. Elu sih mengharap kan, nongol tuh dedemit


----------



## kakek_ganas

Ary4.Don said:


> Ane baca threadnya... postingan Hawei Hwacing sama sekali tak sebut etnis Cina dsb...postingan dia msh trkait ekonomi.. justru posting Watsupdude cs yg sebut Arab bisniskan haji.. sebelumnya dia selalu posting terang terangan sebut Arab dan menjelek jelekkan.. kok thead ekonomi mereka bahas First Travel dikaitkan ke Arab ? ayo polling mana yg salah kalian atau yg lain. Berani?


Bagaikan suami istri, yang bantu membantu Hehe. Asal jangan sampai salah login akun ya, kayak yg di thread narkoba kmrn salah login akun


Ya ayo kalo mau polling siap siap aja kok, kamu siapin materi n buat aja


----------



## the_kingkong

Pertanyaanya simple nih mod, bolehkan diskusi politik di trit ekonomi seperti yg dilakukan si Haywei?


----------



## yudibali2008

Dear Mods,...

Tolong di hapus thread ini :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2025770


Terima kasih

Cheers


----------



## Ary4.Don

the_kingkong said:


> Pertanyaanya simple nih mod, bolehkan diskusi politik di trit ekonomi seperti yg dilakukan si Haywei?


Postingan dia gk langsung ke politik ada kaitannya ke ekonomi spt hutang, perbankan, pendapatan per kapita dll.. boleh gak trit ekonomi bahas sesuatu yg diarahkan untuk menghina Arab? Bukannya selama ini trit ekonomi mengarah ke politik? Meski dibungkus tema ekonomi... intinya knp anda dn rekan tidak introspeksi.. kita di SSC ini untuk apa? Bahas pembangunan atau menyudutkan kelompok trtentu? Dah capek ah... ini trakhir sy ikut debat dgn kelompok anda...bisa gila sy kalo gini trus..thanks...


----------



## yudipratama

Joni88 said:


> Iya saya mah gak tau apa apa, saya mah apalah. Beda sama broo yudi "Petinggi" maskapai atau "ahli aviasi" atau "konsultan aviation", atau jgn2 bro yudi ada saham ya di maskapai, kyaknya tau banget gitu, hehehe. Bangga lah kalau di bangka ada chandra lie di belitung ada yudi pratama. Salam hormat boss, mohon daku jgn dipecat


Apasih ini orang, tolong dong mod yg case2 kek gini ditindak... makasih...ngak mutu banget komenannya


----------



## eurico

^^ diignore saja ybs, saya sudah cek threadnya diskusinya masih bagus, hanya satu atau dua orang saja yang geje jadi ya gunakan fasilitas ignore terhadap forumer ybs, kalau sudah diignore apalagi pada ignore rame2 kan gak akan ada yang menanggapi tuh jadinya ya dia akan bosen sendiri ngomong2 geje seperti itu


----------



## kakek_ganas

Mau nanya ya, posting IMG pake android skrg bagaimana ya.

1. Pk fasilitas attach d bawah nya, selalu eror
2. Pk photobucket.com mesti subscribe
3. Flickr kok g ada pilihan buat share di forum


----------



## pecinta_surabaya

Mod, coba cek thread Surabaya Project & Development page 1288.
Postingan2 member Hadi.Revolution ini langsung mengarah ke personal attack.
Postingan dia baru 15, tapi semuanya personal attack.

Atau mungkin moderator punya pandangan lain?
Mohon maaf kalo ternyata postingan dia masih dianggap wajar.
Cuma ga enak aja tiap baca postingan dia, selalu bikin rusuh.

Thanks moderator.
:cheers:


----------



## Adpenturz

Dear Moderator, mohon bantuannya untuk mengubah judul thread : 
terima kasih 

AMBON | Hotel Santika & Ambon Entertainment Center | 13 F | U/C 

menjadi

AMBON | Hotel Santika Premiere & Ambon Entertainment Center | 13 F | U/C


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1867678


Sumber : http://www.santika.com/id/career/


----------



## kakek_ganas

pecinta_surabaya said:


> Mod, coba cek thread Surabaya Project & Development page 1288.
> Postingan2 member Hadi.Revolution ini langsung mengarah ke personal attack.
> Postingan dia baru 15, tapi semuanya personal attack.
> 
> Atau mungkin moderator punya pandangan lain?
> Mohon maaf kalo ternyata postingan dia masih dianggap wajar.
> Cuma ga enak aja tiap baca postingan dia, selalu bikin rusuh.
> 
> Thanks moderator.
> :cheers:


And I have reported him many times here, and by the facility of report


----------



## eurico

^^ biar jadi bumbunya thread surabaya :lol: ributnya juga gitu2 doank... ntar juga pada bosen yang ribut kalau gak ada yang nambah2in lagi, kalau udah gak ada yang nambah2in lagi yang punya id/kloningan bakal jarang komen atau login, kalau udah ya si kloningan juga bakal lupa id atau passwordnya, trus bikin id baru lagi deh trus ribut lagi deh di thread2nya dan akan begitu terus adanya jadi yang waras ngalah saja dan seloooowww aje.... gak suka dengan postingan mereka ignore saja beres urusan, dari segi postingan saja sudah nampak kok mana yang real forumer dengan niat yang tulus dan baik untuk berforum di sini dan juga mana yang memang niatnya ngrusuh jadi ya seloww aje dan selamat berforum kembali



Adpenturz said:


> Dear Moderator, mohon bantuannya untuk mengubah judul thread :
> terima kasih
> 
> AMBON | Hotel Santika & Ambon Entertainment Center | 13 F | U/C
> 
> menjadi
> 
> AMBON | Hotel Santika Premiere & Ambon Entertainment Center | 13 F | U/C
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1867678
> 
> 
> Sumber : http://www.santika.com/id/career/


rikuesnya sudah saya penuhi ya, :cheers:


----------



## Adpenturz

eurico said:


> ^^
> 
> rikuesnya sudah saya penuhi ya, :cheers:


Terima kasih ..:cheers:


----------



## Andy Liany

Momod minta tolong ya judul thread ini diganti karena brand nama hotel aryaduta tidak jadi.
dan TS thread tsb sdh lama gak aktif akun membernya sdh saya DM nunggu balesan gak ada balesan kelamaan.saya juga sdh berdiskusi dgn forumer Jember yang lain. 

*[JEMBER] Lippo Plaza | Siloam Hospital | Sekolah Dian Harapan | Dali Hotel | 15 Floors*

ini linknya 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1765810


----------



## Val_project

Mod, mohon id ini segera di tindak



















Dari pertama muncul, dia selalu menggunakan bahasa yang tidak enak untuk berdiskusi dan sering melakukan personal attack

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=702126

Mohon ketegasan dari moderatornya
Terima kasih


----------



## ardhan

dear momod,

saya minta tolong agar post [ini] dan [ini] dihapus, karena menurut saya termasuk _spam_....

terima kasih sebelumnya...


----------



## eurico

@Val_project dan sementara saya beri infraction ya..

@ardhan sudah saya hapus ya...

@andy_liany sudah dirubah judulnya kay:


----------



## Mehome

Siang, tim momods..

Saya minta ijin bikin trit Disruptive Tech Startups in Indonesia ya.. karena perkembangan startups di Indonesia sangat menggembirakan dan saya pribadi ingin agar masyarakat Indonesia, forumer SSCi khususnya, menyambut era baru dan memperluas cakrawala berkehidupan kita, terutama terkait dgn perkembangan penerapan keinternetan di Indonesia 

Makasiiih


----------



## eurico

^^ apa gak di gado2 saja, secara kita juga sudah punya tret tentang ekonomi??


----------



## Mehome

^^ membicarakan startup kan tidak melulu berbicara tentang besaran uang yg berputar disana, om.. tetapi juga dampak sosial dan budaya juga.

Contohnya Gojek.. Kehadiran Gojek tidak hanya dilihat dari berapa rupiah yg mengalir disana, tetapi juga bagaimana Gojek mampu mengubah budaya bertransaksi kita, baik itu dalam bepergian, berbelanja dan bahkan merawat badan.

Itu belum termasuk startup2 di bidang kesehatan, pendidikan, penelitian dll.. Jadi cakupannya luas banget.


----------



## eurico

Ok dehhhh sakses dengan tret barunya :cheers:


----------



## v-sun

mods sory, tolong hapus thread ini, tadinya mau bikin tutorial bikin thread malah kesubmit 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2033410


----------



## eurico

^^ udah ya kay:


----------



## Adpenturz

Dear Moderator..mohon di revisi judul : 

AMBON | Hotel Santika Premiere & Ambon Entertainment Center | 13 F | U/C


Menjadi : 

AMBON | Hotel Santika Premiere & Ambon Entertainment Center | 16 F | U/C

Sumber : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1867678


sumber 16 lantai : https://www.facebook.com/ajay.sink.75


Terima kasih


----------



## Val_project

Mod, satu lagi oknum forumer dengan id Joni88 berdiskusi dgn cara tidak sehat dan melakukan personal attack, sudah di ingatkan malah merengkel

Mohon segera ditindak
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1239655


----------



## eurico

^^ dalam 10 hari ke depan ybs tidak bisa posting di ssc kay:


----------



## Bluemooncm78

^^
Dalam konteks di atas, IMHO Momod juga perlu melihat postingan2 nya id yudipratama baik di thread yang dimaksud, dan juga di thread TJQ, yang menurut pandangan saya juga super lebay, meng-ulang2 hal/issue yang sama meski tidak substansial.

Memang bagaikan sebuah unjukan aksi dan reaksi yang tidak berkesudahan antar 2 id tersebut, tapi andil diskusi menjadi kurang eksploratif dan positif, juga antara lain dipicu/disebabkan oleh id yudipratama.


----------



## Val_project

id joni88 jelas lebih pantas utk di banned dibanding yudhipratama
Lihat saja bahasa2 nya terkesan merendahkan orang lain, ditambah capslock jebol sana sini, sakit mata lihatnya


----------



## yudipratama

Val_project said:


> Mod, satu lagi oknum forumer dengan id Joni88 berdiskusi dgn cara tidak sehat dan melakukan personal attack, sudah di ingatkan malah merengkel
> 
> Mohon segera ditindak
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1239655


Makasih mod, ini yg membuat biang isu diforum, makasih bro @val_project...
saya tempo hr posting tentang pembangunan hotel2 dibelitung dibilang sombong, dibilang lebay, perasaan ini forum kan memang wadahnya buat posting yg beginian...


----------



## eurico

ya seperti ini nih kalau ada jatuh korban pasti akan saling tunjuk ini lebih buruk ini lebih pantas ini lebih parah dsb, siapa lagi yang mw dibrig laporkan saja di sini


----------



## hakims

Ini mod

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=256857

Kira kira gimana menurut mod


----------



## eurico

^^ sudah saya brig, yuh siapa lagi yang mau lapor,,, saya lagi murah kasih brig :banana: :banana:


----------



## Twisctre

Mohon restu bikin thread soal ojol

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2036647

Karena angkot aja ada thread-nya, sbg salah satu moda transportasi umum, ojek online dan taksi online jg perlu.

Apalagi belakangan ojol msk ke salah satu aspek penting penataan dan penanganan sebuah kota. Mulai dr gimana pemimpin menyikapi isu gojek vs angkot, sampai penindakan ojol yg ngawur spt pelecehan seksual dan parkir sembarangan


----------



## kakek_ganas

Mod tolong d hapus. Konten Sara
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=142863909


----------



## Jordan Tan

watsupdude said:


> iya makanya RI gak perlu di bangun lah. Yg penting semua subsidi. Gak perlu kerja. Suruh sholat semua dan kasih kemudahan punya bini lebih dari 1


Moderator Yang Terhormat. apakah pantas posting seperti diatas di thread ekonomi ? juga gw temui banyak sekali posting akun yang bersangkutan bernuansa SARA di thread lain namun bertahun tahun lamanya akun diatas kebal hukum di SSCI sepanjang masa. Salam Dari Saya Daulat Yang Mulia Moderator. Merdeka !


----------



## eurico

Di thread mana?


----------



## Jordan Tan

eurico said:


> Di thread mana?


thanks responnya Mod. link yang gw posting ada di thread Part XI | Economy, Trade, Monetary, and Businesses, sedangkan posting sejenis di thread lain, sepertinya sudah sering diprotes oleh forumer lain sebelumnya


----------



## kakek_ganas

Haha, diliat lagi mas Jordan. Saya rasa kok wajar ya terjadi huru hara. Karena di situ masuk akun yg ga wajar

Arya.don dan kawan kawan. Dengan mengkondisikan golongan tertentu yg menyeret Sara. 

Pelajari dahulu sepak terjang akun tersebut. Dan beberapa kloningan nya


----------



## the_kingkong

Ya selalu gitu kan
Golongan ini akan melaporkan golongan ono 
Golongan ono akan melaporkan golongan ini

Sebenarnya sih gak papa juga klo momod tegas sama yg ini sama yg ono...tp terkadang tanpa ada yg sedikit nyeleneh2 dari yg ini dan yg ono jadi gak rame  

Btw om momod, katanya mau menghidupkan trit politik dalam bbrp hari atau bbrp minggu sejak penutupan....biar politik gak nyebar kesana sini om. Kita perlu antisipasi ke depan juga klo kebijakan2 gubernur baru atau janji kavling surganya (mudah2an ane kecipratan juga) ntar dibahas oleh forumer2 kritis di trit Jakarta, bisa penuh huru hara politik di trit tersebut. Jadi sebaiknya perlu dilokalisasi mod


----------



## eurico

Udah pokoknya lapor saja nanti gw tindak...


----------



## r4d1ty4

the_kingkong said:


> Btw om momod, katanya mau menghidupkan trit politik dalam bbrp hari atau bbrp minggu sejak penutupan....biar politik gak nyebar kesana sini om. Kita perlu antisipasi ke depan juga klo kebijakan2 gubernur baru atau janji kavling surganya (mudah2an ane kecipratan juga) ntar dibahas oleh forumer2 kritis di trit Jakarta, bisa penuh huru hara politik di trit tersebut. Jadi sebaiknya perlu dilokalisasi mod


Usul trit politik klo mau dibuka lagi mending setahun sebelum pencoblosan aja.. soalnya Pileg & Pilpres kan barengan :banana:


----------



## kakek_ganas

r4d1ty4 said:


> Usul trit politik klo mau dibuka lagi mending setahun sebelum pencoblosan aja.. soalnya Pileg & Pilpres kan barengan :banana:


Setuju


----------



## Jordan Tan

Maaf Mod, gw kembali meng-quote posting dari thread Part XI | Economy, Trade, Monetary, and Businesses. apakah opini akun dibawah ini masih dalam koridor rule SSCI ? 



Venantio said:


> Belum tentu juga karena keduanya nggak ada kaitannya. Perusahaan-perusahaan otomotif Jepang saya dengar sendiri mengeluh di negara-negara tertentu, karena produktivitas rakyat sana sulit sekali ditingkatkan karena soal *ketaatan relijius* semacam itu yang menurut mereka *sering mengganggu jam kerja*.
> 
> Untuk Indonesia, tampaknya soal produktivitas tidak terlalu terkait dengan ketaatan relijius tapi mungkin lebih ke mentalitas kita sebagai warganya. *Tapi* dari yang saya dengar, produktivitas dan kinerja Indonesia itu masih bisa dikatakan jauh lebih baik dan bisa ditingkatkan lebih baik lagi, dibandingkan negara-negara seperti* Pakistan atau Bangladesh*. Itu semua di mata mereka lho...
> 
> Jadi menurut saya sih, sebenarnya masalah doa dan kinerja tidak ada kaitan langsung. Kalau toh ada, paling cuma soal waktunya saja. Mungkin bisa dicontohkan dalam hal ini kalau *misalkan sholat, tidak ada yang mempermasalahkannya*, yang jadi masalah adalah sehabis sholat tidak segera kembali ke tempat kerja tapi ngobrol dulu 15 menit atau kadang sampai 30 menit. Nah ini yang mengganggu produktivitas. Sementara, ketaatan beragamanya itu sendiri sih tidak berpengaruh banyak, baik secara negatif maupun positif.


----------



## eurico

^^ next... kalau melaporkan itu materi yg dilaporkan mbo ya yang agak gimana gitu yah... yg PA atau city vs city atau bahas agama dgn menyerang agama lain atau yg greget gitu lho...


----------



## Jordan Tan

eurico said:


> ^^ next... kalau melaporkan itu materi yg dilaporkan mbo ya yang agak gimana gitu yah... yg PA atau city vs city atau bahas agama dgn menyerang agama lain atau yg greget gitu lho...


siap Mod


----------



## Mehome

Mohon pengawasan tim momod di trit ini

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=566699&page=73


----------



## yudipratama

Baru aja selesai brig @joni88 mulai membuat rusuh ditrit TJQ dan trit babel project....hadehh...
nie orang kok sentiment banget sama setiap postingan gw...


----------



## r4d1ty4

Keziarnd said:


> Uhmm..salahnya di mana yg nomor 2?, dia hanya mengomentari video tentang Putin yang di post sebelumnya tentan eksport pork ke Indonesia dengan memakai logika ttg data diperkirakan penduduk Indonesia 87% adalah Muslim, jadi menurut estimasi sekitar 13% non muslim, jadi dia mengira-ngira sekitar 13% lainnya bisa mengkonsumsi daging tersebut. Saya salah satunya, dan mayoritas penduduk di Pulau paling ujung Indonesia tempat saya tinggal.


Oh

Salah dia sih, gak quote videonya


----------



## Val_project

Lapor Mod, di subthread Sumatra ada beberapa "trash" , silahkan dibersihkan

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2038456

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2038455

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2038454




yudipratama said:


> Baru aja selesai brig @joni88 mulai membuat rusuh ditrit TJQ dan trit babel project....hadehh...
> nie orang kok sentiment banget sama setiap postingan gw...


Dan ya, sepertinya ada yang gak bisa belajar dari kesalahannya Mod, apa langkah selanjutnya setelah ini?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=142963312#post142963312


----------



## Venantio

Val_project said:


> Dan ya, sepertinya ada yang gak bisa belajar dari kesalahannya Mod, *apa langkah selanjutnya setelah ini?*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=142963312#post142963312


Perang nuklir?:lol::lol:


#sorryjustkidding


----------



## eurico

embassyofaudrey said:


> ini republik_akanesia semakin menjadi-jadi.
> 
> tolong @eurico di tindak lanjuti.
> 
> *1. Di ASEAN THREAD philippines*
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Di Thread Our Neighbour Malaysia*


yang di thread filipina gak bisa saya tindak karena di luar yurisdiksi saya :cheers:

@r4d1ty4, user tersebut sudah saya warning

@Mehome, threadnya sudah saya kunjungi dan sudah saya beri warning, jika masih melenceng dari pembahasan tentang terorisme akan saya gembok threadnya

@yudipratama, yang bersangkutan sudah saya beri warning lagi, ini sudah kedua kalinya, jika sudah 3 kali saya warning masih berkelakuan seperti itu akan kami usulkan untuk banned

@Val_project, thread2 spam di forum sumatera sudah saya bersihkan kay:


----------



## r4d1ty4

eurico said:


> @r4d1ty4, user tersebut sudah saya warning


siap, thank you mod kay:


----------



## tanokichi

^^
jiah rajawali yoko di brig jelas dia pakai akun satunya lagi lah (read:dubes menlen). :lol:


----------



## r4d1ty4

^^ kejadian bro  diduga kuat kloningan kabar burung 

Thread *Setujukah Ibukota Indonesia Dipindah?*



kanjeng taat pribadi said:


> kalau pindah ke palangkaraya,gubernurnya masi bisa pidato ngaku pribumi ga? :lol:


----------



## CrazyForID

rajawali yoko nih



kanjeng taat pribadi said:


> by the way,anyway, chinese culture its strong in both country


kasian loh tapi bait nya gapernah ada yang makan
bisa tahan di ignore segitunya


----------



## Toto Boerham

Yth Mas Eurico 

Mohon dihapus thread berikut karena dibuat newbie yang belum bisa/pernah posting
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2039170

Maturnuwun


----------



## r4d1ty4

CrazyForID said:


> kasian loh tapi bait nya gapernah ada yang makan
> bisa tahan di ignore segitunya


karena kita udah berpengalaman sama Surakarta/lombok :lol:


----------



## Jordan Tan

Yth Moderator. akun ini baru 2 posting. mohon perhatiannya. Terimakasih



Miaw said:


> Jakarta kompleks masalahnya dan sudah ada langkah2 nyata revitalisasi kota tua dkk. Tapi *citra Jakarta yang jelek* dengan kemacetan, *intoleransi *sebagainya tidak menarik, dan tidak ada aja juga objek wisata yang sangat menarik di Jakarta.
> 
> Sudah tepat jualan 10 bali Baru (Jakarta dengan kepulauan seribu termasuk), karena alam Indonesia dan *kebudayaan daerah lain jauh lebih menarik*. Buktinya pertumbuhan kunjungan wisman sekarang lebih dari 20%. Justru sekarang jauh lebih gencar Kemenpar promosi pariwisata.


----------



## the_kingkong

Jordan Tan said:


> Yth Moderator. akun ini baru 2 posting. mohon perhatiannya. Terimakasih


Mengenai yg digarisbawahi, kalau berdasarkan data tertentu, statement yg bersangkutan bahwa ada isu intoleransi di Jakarta ada benarnya. Sebaiknya dari pada punya kelakuan seperti anak SD yg setiap membaca sesuatu tidak sesuai dengan kemauan, lalu mewek dan ngadu ke bokap, saran saya bagi kita2 semua mending minta klarifikasi ke yang bersangkutan, misalnya minta yg bersangkutan menjelaskan kira2 apa hubungan intoleransi dgn image jakarta misalnya. :cheers: 

https://metro.tempo.co/read/840914/riset-jakarta-masuk-5-besar-provinsi-intoleransi-keagamaan

#panjangkan_sumbu


----------



## Mehome

Warning demi warning dari tim momod sepertinya dianggap angin lalu oleh beberapa orang. Masih aja OOT di salah satu trit. Mohon kali ini tim momod agak keras dikit "menjewer" pelaku. Saya pribadi bakal sedih banget kalo malah trit nya yang digembok, alih-alih para pelaku 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1572954&page=517


----------



## Jordan Tan

^^ salut Bu Mehome atas reportnya ke Moderator. gw juga sangat amat berharap thread Ekonomi & Bisnis dan thread lainnya yang kontekstual, bebas dari gangguan posting Politik & SARA


----------



## Jordan Tan

Yth Moderator SSCI, bisakah posting baru hari ini, dibawah ini, dikategorikan mengandung unsur SARA ? lokasi di thread* JAKARTA | DISTRICT | Redevelopment of Kota Tua Jakarta ( Jakarta Old Town )* 



watsupdude said:


> Maksudnya mungkin mau di masukin bangunan arab.


----------



## Venantio

the_kingkong said:


> Mengenai yg digarisbawahi, kalau berdasarkan data tertentu, statement yg bersangkutan bahwa ada isu intoleransi di Jakarta ada benarnya. Sebaiknya dari pada punya kelakuan seperti anak SD yg setiap membaca sesuatu tidak sesuai dengan kemauan, lalu mewek dan ngadu ke bokap, saran saya bagi kita2 semua mending minta klarifikasi ke yang bersangkutan, misalnya minta yg bersangkutan menjelaskan kira2 apa hubungan intoleransi dgn image jakarta misalnya. :cheers:
> 
> https://metro.tempo.co/read/840914/riset-jakarta-masuk-5-besar-provinsi-intoleransi-keagamaan
> 
> #panjangkan_sumbu


Hahaha.. Sudahlah bro.. He will drag you to the bottom of the sea of childish habits


----------



## woky94

Met sore. Saya sudah lama cuma jadi silent reader ajah. Walopun sempet "bikin rame" di Bandung hehehe...
Mau tanya nih, kok belum ada pembahasan tentang manajemen ataupun sistem yang melekat di dalam suatu bangunan itu sendiri ya? Padahal perannya juga sangat penting dalam menjaga sustainability bangunan itu sendiri. Ataupun juga isu-isu sosial ekonomi yang terkait dengan bangunan, misalnya rental rate, service charge, sinking fund dan lain-lain.


----------



## yudipratama

Mod tolong ditindak akun joni88...bikin rusuh ditrit

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=143153106#post143153106


----------



## Venantio

woky94 said:


> Met sore. Saya sudah lama cuma jadi silent reader ajah. Walopun sempet "bikin rame" di Bandung hehehe...
> Mau tanya nih, kok belum ada pembahasan tentang manajemen ataupun sistem yang melekat di dalam suatu bangunan itu sendiri ya? Padahal perannya juga sangat penting dalam menjaga sustainability bangunan itu sendiri. Ataupun juga isu-isu sosial ekonomi yang terkait dengan bangunan, misalnya rental rate, service charge, sinking fund dan lain-lain.


Boleh juga idenya. Bagaimana kalau Anda angkat di trit made by Anda sendiri... Pasti bagus tuh..


----------



## Ben_s

Halo Mod Eurico..

Mohon diganti judul trit ini..http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=143169533#post143169533

DTB | Silangit Airport | Siborongborong, North Sumatra

Menjadi

DTB | Silangit Internasional Airport | Siborongborong, North Sumatra


----------



## Andy Liany

Ben_s said:


> Halo Mod Eurico..
> 
> Mohon diganti judul trit ini..http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=143169533#post143169533
> 
> DTB | Silangit Airport | Siborongborong, North Sumatra
> 
> Menjadi
> 
> DTB | Silangit Internasional Airport | Siborongborong, North Sumatra


akhirnyaaaaaa 👏👏👏


----------



## eurico

@ben_s selamat atas perubahan status airportnya, judulnya sudah saya rubah kay:


----------



## yudipratama

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=143184921#post143184921

Ini orang @joni88 ngak pernah belajar dr kesalahan...postingannya bikin gerah...yolong ditindak mod

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=143185066#post143185066


----------



## Twisctre

Mod, bisa unstick thread bandung mrt kah? Berawal dr post ini




spetznaz_kdi said:


> ^^
> Gak usah gembok, cabut aja sticky-nya


Sbg gantinya, boleh taro thread KRL di sticky? Thread KRL ini emang banyak bikin orang kenal ada forum ssci

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1584067&page=460


----------



## eurico

^^ thread Bandung MRT sudah kami unstuck.... sedangkan untuk thread KRL untuk disticky masih kami pertimbangkan, sebenarnya thread tersebut layak juga sih untuk di sticky karena jumlah post dan view yang tinggi, jumlah viewnya tertinggi kedua setelah thread MRT. Oleh karena itu akan kami putuskan secara demokratis dengan membuat polling setujukah jika thread tersebut di-sticky, let's vote!!


----------



## endar

^^ setuju 
kay:


----------



## Jordan Tan

setuju thread KRL di-sticky


----------



## Jordan Tan

Dear Moderators
tolong dipantau posting posting merendahkan daerah lain di Indonesia oleh akun ini di thread  JAKARTA | City Masterplan | Urban Design Guide Line | RTRW dan thread  Part XI | Economy, Trade, Monetary, and Businesses



watsupdude said:


> Mau ngikutin Aceh kali? *Setelah menerapkan Syariat, ekonomi Aceh cuma tumbuh *2.87% atau 1/2 dari rata2 nasional. Pariwisata Aceh di rubah ke pariwisata religi dan yg datang cuma warga Malaysia. *Masa sih warga Jakarta suruh ngerebus batu* kalau memang benar ekonomi *Jakarta akan spt Aceh*? *First class citizen di Jakarta cuma yg beragama islam*. wkwkwkkw benar2 gubernur dan wagub saracen. Tapi gak papalah sekali2 business di luar jakarta. Masih ada provinsi2 lain yg lebih ramah investor dari jakarta





watsupdude said:


> Makin suram ekonoim DKI. Benar2 gak ada kepastian hukum di jakarta. *Jadi ingat spt di Aceh*. Di tungu juga pelarangan penggunaan bikini karena *makruh *dan kewajiban bawa surat nikah jika nginap di Jakarta





watsupdude said:


> Gimana mau kompetitif kalau sekarang *di racun sama kapling surga*? Dan rakyatnya ya gitu lah. Berat lihat ekonomi sekarang. *Lebiih2 Jakarta sekarang akan tiru Aceh*.


----------



## kakek_ganas

Jordan Tan said:


> Dear Moderators
> tolong dipantau posting posting merendahkan daerah lain di Indonesia oleh akun ini di thread  JAKARTA | City Masterplan | Urban Design Guide Line | RTRW dan thread  Part XI | Economy, Trade, Monetary, and Businesses


Kayak nya km dendam pribadi deh


----------



## Mehome

Mod, ini ada yg berkeliaran merusuh pake bahasa asing, segala etnis2 tertentu dibawa-bawa, padahal yg ribut-ribut mereka-mereka aja. Mohon jangan trit nya yg digembok, tapi forumer2nya yg ditindak. Makasih



Putra Jaya said:


> Gak perlu goblog goblogin orang *itu tipikal etnis tertentu* yang suka maki goblog *pdhl mereka sendiri kebanyakan goblog*. Mayoritas cuma SMP-SMA atau paling banter universitas swasta ecek ecek tpi mahal. Jarang yg masuk ke seleksi universitas negeri favorit. Jadinya cuma ngandelin warisan papi mami dari hutang bank BLBI. Sebagian jualan narkoba. Kalau tak suka syariat dan perda miras silahkan demo di dunia nyata kalau punya nyali. Sok nglarang budaya Arab pdhl *masih membakar kertas untuk arwah hasil import budaya leluhur*.
> *
> Kasihan WNI yg kabur ke AS krn kerusuhan Mei 1998 terancam ditendang dari AS.*
> http://www.tribunnews.com/nasional/2017/10/18/kemlu-dalami-wni-korban-1998-yang-terancam-deportasi





Putra Jaya said:


> Masak ekonomi Jakarta tergantung pelacuran ? ini yg ngomong aneh. Kalau dikata gmn nasib pelacurnya ? lalu gimana nasib puluhan ribu keluarga yang digusur Ahok ? Emang keluarga ada yang nyambi di Alexis ? trus nganggur sekarang...
> 
> Bener bener level gak kuliahan bicaranya kasar, dangkal dan benci Islam *mirip etnis tertentu*. Kebanyakan gak terpelajar cuma SMA. Ekonomi Aceh kebanyakan dari migas, perikanan dan pertanian. 3 bidang itu anjlok jadi gak ada pengaruhnya dgn syariat. Ekonomi Arab aja maju pesat dengan syariah. Tanpa perlu produksi barang bajakan dan ngandelin buruh murah. Apalagi sampai jual organ tubuh dan narkoba.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=143239870#post143239870

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=143239912#post143239912


----------



## Ary4.Don

Curang cuma nglaporin pihak yang berbeda. Kelompoknya sendiri dibiarkan komen seenaknya sendiri. Justru kelompok anda yg mayoritas komentar disana. Pihak lain hanya sesekali komentar dan dlm rangka merespon kelompok anda.


----------



## Ary4.Don

Sy sebenarnya ogah lapor sana sini. Tpi sy dpt PM dri beberapa member. Mereka meminta sy melaporkan beberapa komen kasar disini. Sy berkali kali dikatakn goblok oleh Kakek ganas dn prnah jg dri Crazy forID. 

Mereka dn trutama Watsupdude kerap menyinggung Islam scr langsung. Sprt atribut Islam budaya Arab, syariah Islam jelek, bangunan Arab, agama onar radikal, unta Arab, menjual kapling surga, kaum daster janggut, syariah Islam menjiplak Komunis pdhl Islam lbh dulu dri Komunis dsb. Habib diplesetkan bibib brisik. Dsb..

Mohon kebijakan.. kalau msh ragu dpt diadakan polling opini member disini tentang siapa salah dan benar..terima kasih


----------



## kakek_ganas

Maaf del


----------



## kakek_ganas

Udah dr kmrn dibilang silahkan bikin polling, lu cuman isi nya bacot doang. Ayo bikin polling. Monggo silahkan


----------



## kakek_ganas

Maaf del


----------



## Ary4.Don

Dri komen anda yg bilang bacot sj sdh ketahuan level intelektualnya...

Mau nuduh kloningan silahkan minta cek IP. Sekaligus dri pihak anda jg cek IP.. yg berhak adakan polling cuma moderator. Yg sy tuduh bukan cuma anda tpi beberapa rekan anda. Memang ada yg bilang spt unta Arab, daster dll... sila tanya ke rekan yg lain. Klo tidak anda sendiri jg ada member lain spt Watsupdude...julukan habib yg anda plesetkan bibib meski hanya mengarah ke satu org itu sdh rasialis...

Contohnya anda sendiri disini malah terang terangan bilang buat apa ikut budaya Arab itu sdh rasisme krn trserah org mau ikut budaya apa. Seolah olah anda mengartikan budaya Arab itu buruk dan tak layak diikuti. Disini tidak ada yg melarang anda ikut budaya lain. Islam tidak bs lepas dri budaya Arab. Krn agama itu sendiri adlh bagian dri kebudayaan trtentu. Jdi atribut Islam yg anda bilang gamis, cadar, jilbab itu budaya Arab sangat rasialis..


----------



## rizkyturangga

Dear Mas Moderator
Minta tolong Trit ini diganti namanya http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=142718026#post142718026
Menjadi [TEGAL RAYA] BREGASMALANG | Pictures & News

Terima kasih


----------



## Ary4.Don

Kalau tidak salah di trit sejarah 2-3 hal terakhir anda bilang syariah Islam jelek dan komunis jg jelek. Untuk menjawab komen sy yg bilang syariat Islam lbh bagus dri komunis (klo belum anda edit loh).. Anda jg bilang syariat Islam brtentangan dgn Pancasila dan melarang non pribumi jd pemimpin ini sangat tendensius. Krn syariat itu artinya : "cara". Yaitu cara untuk beribadah sama sekali bukan untuk menindas atau memaksa org lain pindah agama dan tidak ada hubungannya dgn etnis.

Watsupdude komen Aceh anjlok miskin krn terapkan syariat Islam. Ini menghina org Aceh dn Islam. Coba klo provinsi yg mayoritas Non Islam dikata miskin krn terapkan ajaran agamanya ? Pihak anda lbh brani sebut langsung Islam atau Arab. Ini serangan langsung (direct offense). Pihak lain tidak ada yg sebut etnis atau agama apapun scr langsung. Hanya menyindir halus...


----------



## eurico

^^ he he densus 88 sudah mulai mengintai tuh


----------



## inBaliTimur

eurico said:


> Selamat bagi teman2 forumer yang mendapatkan jatah "libur komentar" di forum SSCI ini, silahkan memanfaatkan waktu libur tersebut untuk:
> 1. Membuat kloningan baru agar tetap bisa komentar di forum ini
> 2. Kemudian mencari berita2 heboh tentang isu2 sara dan segeralah posting di forum ini
> 3. Selanjutnya membahas isu2 politik di thread apa saja karena itulah memang hidup kalian
> 4. Berlanjut ke terus menanggapi komentar2 OOT dan semakin memperpanjang OOT nya
> 5. Beri komen dengan bumbu-bumbu sedikit personal attack dan makian sara
> 6. Akun klonengannya ketahuan tim momod kena deh brig atau banned, pilihannya mau kembali ke point nomor 1 atau nunggu hingga brig terangkat
> 7. Setelah brig terangkat kembali lagi deh pakai id aslinya
> 8. kembali ke point nomor 2 begitu seterusnya......


^^ kenapa nggak ban aja sekalian ntu mereka para pembuat kerusuhan dari forum BP Kaskus. Saya ingin SSCI seperti SSCI zaman saya masih SMP dan belum punya akun, tentram dan fokus kepada marwah SSCI sebagai watchdog pembangunan Indonesia


----------



## Jordan Tan

Dear Moderators
thread Tol Bekasi Kampung Melayu terusik dengan ketidakmampuan menahan diri akun akun dalam posting. sesungguhnya masalah utama di SSCI adalah sejauhmana kita bisa mengendalian diri sendiri dalam posting. mohon perhatiannya Mods. Thanks. salah satunya seperti dibawah ini



blablanonsense said:


> Mental gratisan. Tereak anti-komunis tapi keinginannya sangat berbau komunis. Kalau semua gratis dan gak boleh hutang ke siapa-siapa, ngebangun pake apa? *Pake doa a la Jabar?*


----------



## Mehome

Siang om momods

Saya mau mengadukan forumer ini yg ga bisa sama sekali menghargai kontribusi forumer lain



Jordan Tan said:


> IMHO, sia sia Anda membuka thread Politik pilkada kota/kabupaten/propinsi. tak akan yang berminat posting isu Pilkada selain nikmatnya posting tentang Jakarta dan Jakarta atau Jawa Barat dan daerah yang punya potensi SARA. itulah yang akan terjadi di thread ini
> 
> diskusi ? 100 % gw tidak percaya akan terjadi diskusi. mustahil. bertahun-tahun gw ikuti thread sejenis, yang ada adalah like and dislike. saling menegasi. saling tolak. yang ada adalah "gue" atau "loe". tak akan ada kata "kita". tak ada saling hormat antar opini. tak ada respek antar beda pandangan politik. kalau anda mau sedikit capek membuka ribuan halaman thread politik terorisme dan isu sosial lain, maka anda akan dapati caci maki bullying luar biasa, saling menyakiti, seakan kehilangan hati nurani
> 
> apakah itu yang hendak anda tuju ? bebas caci maki dan bullying ? apa jaminan anda bahwa akun akun penggemar isu SARA bisa sopan dan bersikap lebih dewasa dan menghormati aturan main ? lantas, apa pula urusan pecinta skyscraper sama politik ? kalau mau diskusi politik bebas lepas sudah ada kanalnya di tempat lain. bukan di SSCI
> 
> dear Moderators, sebelum peristiwa pahit itu menjadi santapan sehari-hari di SSCI, ada baiknya thread ini di-hold dulu, sampai ada bukti bahwa akun akun penggemar SARA sudah bersedia untuk tertib di SSCI





Jordan Tan said:


> nah tuh, sudah jelas, kubu kubu an. merasa kubu sana. merasa kubu sini. semua harga mati. mana bisa diskusi. 100% pasti gagal sharing gagasan. SSCI jadi semacam wadah emosi terpendam yang tak tersalurkan di dunia nyata. pasti berantem. pasti 100 % kisruh. pasti 100% berujung SARA. Indonesia banget gitu loh. gw sih, silakan bicara Politik tapi 100 % bebas SARA. bebas dari posting merengek "mana bisa omongin A tanpa omongin B". cara pandang seperti inilah yang mengantarkan berantem Indonesia tiada henti hingga hari ini. lebih bagus bicarakan Tol Bekasi Kampung Melayu, posting ide di thread MRT, thread Bandara se Indonesia, menikmati skyline di kota kota Indonesia, semua hanya ada di SSCI. kalau Politik berbumbu SARA di SSCI ? di kolong jembatan yang kumuh orang juga bicara Politik. SSCI sudah betul menempatkan diskusi Politik sebagai thread yang ditiadakan. 100 % pasti terjadi kecelakaan. berharap kita bisa jujur pada diri sendiri, seberapa mampu bisa mengendalikan posting kebencian kepada kubu tertentu atas nama pilihan Politik. kembalikan SSCI sebagai tempat "Bebas Asap Politik"


Ga ada angin ga ada ujan, yang bersangkutan udah maen framing aja.. bawa2 SARA dan kebencian.. lha komentar dari forumer yg laen aja ga ada yg ke arah sana, tapi dia udah sibuk framing sana sini dgn tujuan agar pembicaraan PILKADA mengarah ke SARA...

Situ ga usah sok2 nyindir2 pake nulis2 penggemar SARA.. situ aja dimana2 nyenggol2 SARA.. tau ga kaca harganya cuman 50 ribu? Udah dapat 50x30cm tuh


----------



## rahul medan

Kebanyakan drama kelen orang2nya itu itu aja yg dibahas itu itu aja...


----------



## inBaliTimur

Mehome said:


> Siang om momods
> 
> Saya mau mengadukan forumer ini yg ga bisa sama sekali menghargai kontribusi forumer lain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ga ada angin ga ada ujan, yang bersangkutan udah maen framing aja.. bawa2 SARA dan kebencian.. lha komentar dari forumer yg laen aja ga ada yg ke arah sana, tapi dia udah sibuk framing sana sini dgn tujuan agar pembicaraan PILKADA mengarah ke SARA...
> 
> Situ ga usah sok2 nyindir2 pake nulis2 penggemar SARA.. situ aja dimana2 nyenggol2 SARA.. tau ga kaca harganya cuman 50 ribu? Udah dapat 50x30cm tuh


^^ Trauma dari pembahasan Pilkada DKI yang saya lihat telah merusak kesehatan diskusi secara permanen. Kalau saya sih kecil kemungkinan politik SARA bakal meletus untuk pilkada lain karena banyak faktor, disini bukan arenanya. Kalau saya, sah-sah saja untuk membuka thread Pilkada 2018. Bahkan saya yakin yang ini lebih sehat debat politiknya dibandingkan yang tahun lalu yang keselimuti pilkada DKI mulu.

*Kuncinya, ketegasan dari moderator, masih main SARA tinggal lancarkan ban IP saja. Belum cukup? Tambah moderator.*


----------



## CrazyForID

yang anti-drama drama club, juga orangnya itu itu aja 

:runaway:


----------



## kakek_ganas

CrazyForID said:


> yang anti-drama drama club, juga orangnya itu itu aja
> 
> :runaway:


Dalam maknanya


----------



## Twisctre

inBaliTimur said:


> ^^ Trauma dari pembahasan Pilkada DKI yang saya lihat telah merusak kesehatan diskusi secara permanen. Kalau saya sih kecil kemungkinan politik SARA bakal meletus untuk pilkada lain karena banyak faktor, disini bukan arenanya. Kalau saya, sah-sah saja untuk membuka thread Pilkada 2018. Bahkan saya yakin yang ini lebih sehat debat politiknya dibandingkan yang tahun lalu yang keselimuti pilkada DKI mulu.
> 
> *Kuncinya, ketegasan dari moderator, masih main SARA tinggal lancarkan ban IP saja. Belum cukup? Tambah moderator.*


Belum cukup? Masnya jadi moderator


----------



## Jordan Tan

Mehome said:


> Siang om momods
> Saya mau mengadukan forumer ini yg ga bisa sama sekali menghargai kontribusi forumer lain
> 
> Ga ada angin ga ada ujan, yang bersangkutan udah maen framing aja.. bawa2 SARA dan kebencian.. lha komentar dari forumer yg laen aja ga ada yg ke arah sana, tapi dia udah sibuk framing sana sini dgn tujuan agar pembicaraan PILKADA mengarah ke SARA...
> 
> Situ ga usah sok2 nyindir2 pake nulis2 penggemar SARA.. situ aja dimana2 nyenggol2 SARA.. tau ga kaca harganya cuman 50 ribu? Udah dapat 50x30cm tuh


gak ada angin gak ada hujan ? itu libur komentar secara massal yang dilakukan Moderator karena akun akun SARA itu dipikir bukan angin bukan hujan ? jadi maksudnya tidak setuju langkah Moderator dan menganggap itu angin lalu ? justru gw berharap thread berpotensi SARA diwaspadai jauh jauh hari bahkan ketika thread baru dibuat, agar tidak mengalami kekacauan isu SARA di banyak thread. kok balah dibelokkan gw yang framing SARA. sekedar membalik-kan fakta. dibalik lagi. dibolak lagi. dibalik lagi. dibolak lagi. gw enggak mengerti mengapa kok seperti tersindir posting gw. ada apa ini. idealnya ikuti saja langkah Moderator. kalau tidak setuju langkah Moderator, ya SSCI mungkin forum yang tidak tepat bagi pecinta Politik menjurus SARA



inBaliTimur said:


> ^^ Trauma dari pembahasan Pilkada DKI yang saya lihat telah* merusak kesehatan diskusi* secara permanen. Kalau saya sih kecil kemungkinan politik SARA bakal meletus untuk pilkada lain karena banyak faktor, disini bukan arenanya. Kalau saya, sah-sah saja untuk membuka thread Pilkada 2018. Bahkan saya yakin yang ini lebih sehat debat politiknya dibandingkan yang tahun lalu yang keselimuti pilkada DKI mulu


agree, seperti kehilangan akal sehat, dan sudah menjurus ke saling antipati. permanen sekali kerusakan itu sehingga meski nanti tidak ada Politik SARA di Pilkada 2018 pun akan tetap mencari isu SARA. buktinya, di thread non Politik pun bahkan isu Politik SARA masih dibawa-bawa hingga detik ini. sudah betul langkah Moderator meminimalisir isu Politik dan SARA di SSCI, eh ternyata ada akun yang marah tidak terima. apakah ini pertanda SSCI sudah kental sekali terpapar isu Politik menjurus SARA. hopefully not


----------



## kakek_ganas

Mod user ini kl pendapat nya bertentangan selalu bikin rusuh mod. Nyampah di thread pilkada trus. Lagi enak bahas gubernur jatim, mulai lg ban ben ban ben

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=143309460


----------



## Mehome

Jordan Tan said:


> gak ada angin gak ada hujan ? itu libur komentar secara massal yang dilakukan Moderator karena akun akun SARA itu dipikir bukan angin bukan hujan ? jadi maksudnya tidak setuju langkah Moderator dan menganggap itu angin lalu ? justru gw berharap thread berpotensi SARA diwaspadai jauh jauh hari bahkan ketika thread baru dibuat, agar tidak mengalami kekacauan isu SARA di banyak thread. kok balah dibelokkan gw yang framing SARA. sekedar membalik-kan fakta. dibalik lagi. dibolak lagi. dibalik lagi. dibolak lagi. gw enggak mengerti mengapa kok seperti tersindir posting gw. ada apa ini. idealnya ikuti saja langkah Moderator. kalau tidak setuju langkah Moderator, ya SSCI mungkin forum yang tidak tepat bagi pecinta Politik menjurus SARA


Situ umur berapa ya? Apa situ terjebak di tubuh kakek2 tapi masih memiliki pemikiran bocah?

*SEMUA trit yg ada di SSCI berpotensi SARA kalo forumernya TOLOL dan RASIS.*

Ga percaya? Situ pikir mayoritas yg bangun gedung2 skyscraper itu siapa? Situ pikir yg kasih pinjaman agar pemerintah punya duit buat bangun infrastruktur siapa? Situ pikir yg membangun negeri ini satu golongan aja?

Kalo kita dipaksa mengikuti alur berpikir situ yg jahat dan penuh kebencian, semua trit bakal di-lock dong. Kenapa? Karena semuanya BERPOTENSI ke arah SARA. Ya untungnya orang2 sini masih banyak yg sehat logikanya dan bersih hatinya jadi ga ada yg bawa2 SARA di setiap trit.

Ga usah belak belok mengelak ga framing deh... udah jelas-jelas situ komentator pertama di trit itu dan langsung mengarahkan ke SARA. Benar-benar busuk ya hno:

Situ kalo ga bisa bekontribusi sehat, ya udah diam aja di pojokan sana, ga usah nyinyirin kontribusi orang lain sambil bermain api.


----------



## kakek_ganas

Mbak mehome jangan manggil nick ku dong &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Mehome

^^ eh maap kek.. hapsun kek


----------



## Jordan Tan

Mehome said:


> Situ umur berapa ya? *Apa situ terjebak di tubuh kakek2 tapi masih memiliki pemikiran bocah*?
> 
> *SEMUA trit yg ada di SSCI berpotensi SARA kalo forumernya TOLOL dan RASIS.*
> 
> Ga percaya? Situ pikir mayoritas yg bangun gedung2 skyscraper itu siapa? Situ pikir yg kasih pinjaman agar pemerintah punya duit buat bangun infrastruktur siapa? Situ pikir yg membangun negeri ini satu golongan aja?
> 
> Kalo kita dipaksa mengikuti alur berpikir situ yg *jahat dan penuh kebencian,* semua trit bakal di-lock dong. Kenapa? K*arena semuanya BERPOTENSI ke arah SARA*. Ya untungnya orang2 sini masih banyak yg sehat logikanya dan bersih hatinya jadi ga ada yg bawa2 SARA di setiap trit.
> 
> Ga usah belak belok mengelak ga framing deh... udah jelas-jelas situ komentator pertama di trit itu dan langsung *mengarahkan ke SARA*. *Benar-benar busuk ya* hno:
> 
> Situ kalo ga bisa bekontribusi sehat, ya udah diam aja di pojokan sana, ga usah nyinyirin kontribusi orang lain sambil* bermain api*.


gw mengarahkan ke SARA ? maksud kamu apa ? kamu tidak suka Moderator menertibkan isu SARA ? justru karena Moderator menertibkan SARA maka thread politik seperti Pilkada rawan SARA. dan gw merefer ke kejadian brig masal akun posting SARA. kenapa malah tuduhan kamu ke gw ? maksud kamu apa ? kamu tidak faham ? kamu tidak mengerti ? kata kata kamu kasar sekali


----------



## Mehome

^^ 









Serah ya.. intinya kalo situ kalo ga bisa berkontribusi secara sehat, diam aja bisa kan ya? Orang ga ada bahas2 SARA, ya situ jgn framing ke SARA. Tujuannya apa? Biar orang2 pada bahas SARA? Ente ngerti arti framing ga sih? :lol:

Contoh sederhananya begini nih.. 



> The Tactical Frame Shift (TFS) is central to the methods employed by alt-right internet trolls. It is a derailing tactic that works is by suddenly introducing a straw man, a massive leap of logic, a disingenuous question (aka sea-lioning) or an absurd non sequitur into the conversation under the guise of “dialogue” or “critique.”
> 
> The logic of the Tactical Frame Shift is seldom sound, but it’s not supposed to be. Its goal is to get its target on the defensive by snapping the discussion into one of the troll’s limited narratives.


https://medium.com/form-and-resonance/identifying-the-tactical-frame-shift-e3e2b039a216

Familiar banget ya :lol:


----------



## hermawan

Sugeng enjang Mod Eurico. Mohon kiranya thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1066897 ini bisa di close permanen karena saya sudah tidak punya waktu untuk melanjutkan lagi...😊


----------



## Jordan Tan

Dear Moderators
akun senior ini posting hal sensitif terkait SARA di thread JAKARTA | City Masterplan | Urban Design Guide Line | RTRW, yaitu memanipulasi berita Jakarta yang mendorong Halal Tourism, menjadi seakan Jakarta bakal menerapkan Hukum Agama/Syariah dalam bisnis Hotel. bahkan lebih fatal lagi, menjadikan nama Ritz Carlton menjadi Ritzazizah, yang mana itu adalah salah satu bentuk kata lain nama Tuhan dalam Agama tertentu. juga JW Marriot menjadi JW Maemunah, itu merujuk ke nama dari Ras dan Agama tertentu. mohon perhatiannya Mod. Teirmakasih



AceN said:


> Om, mengacunya jangan ke HK. *K**ir* itu. Coba tolong acuannya yang agak inline sama gaberner kita gitu loh om
> 
> Duh saya gak sabar menunggu Ritz Carlton, JW Marriott pada ikutan jadi syariah :banana: Mungkin jadi *Ritzazizah* dan *JW Maemunah* kali ya
> 
> Ini disaat Saudi makin liberal, bangun resort di pantai yang *sharia law *nya dicabut, Jakarta malah makin -_____-"


----------



## Venantio

Jordan Tan said:


> gw mengarahkan ke SARA ? maksud kamu apa ? kamu tidak suka Moderator menertibkan isu SARA ? justru karena Moderator menertibkan SARA maka thread politik seperti Pilkada rawan SARA. dan gw merefer ke kejadian brig masal akun posting SARA. kenapa malah tuduhan kamu ke gw ? maksud kamu apa ? kamu tidak faham ? kamu tidak mengerti ? kata kata kamu kasar sekali


Saya barusan dilepas dari penjara nih... Hehehe

Ngomong2 alasan yg diberikan momod waktu masukin saya di penjara terutama bukan SARA lho.. Tapi kebanyakan OOT di trit ekonomi. Jadi sampeyan ngaco kalau alasan brig massal kemaren itu hanya karena SARA. Nggak ngerti mending diem...

Udah ah... Percuma ngomong sama anak kecil... Entar masuk lagi gue...


----------



## Jordan Tan

berarti kamu GR, merasa gw mention. atau kamu OOT SARA. karena Moderator merefer ke Jan



eurico said:


> Selamat bagi teman2 forumer yang mendapatkan jatah "libur komentar" di forum SSCI ini, silahkan memanfaatkan waktu libur tersebut untuk:
> 1. Membuat kloningan baru agar tetap bisa komentar di forum ini
> 2. Kemudian mencari berita2 heboh tentang isu2 sara dan segeralah posting di forum ini
> 3. Selanjutnya membahas isu2 politik di thread apa saja karena itulah memang hidup kalian
> 4. Berlanjut ke terus menanggapi komentar2 OOT dan semakin memperpanjang OOT nya
> 5. Beri komen dengan *bumbu-bumbu sedikit personal attack *dan makian sara
> 6. Akun klonengannya ketahuan tim momod kena deh brig atau banned, pilihannya mau kembali ke point nomor 1 atau nunggu hingga brig terangkat
> 7. Setelah brig terangkat kembali lagi deh pakai id aslinya
> 8. kembali ke point nomor 2 begitu seterusnya......


poin 5 itu 100% akurat. ente baru lepas penjara sempet sempetnya nyengir ngatain 'Anak Kecil' :



Venantio said:


> Udah ah... Percuma ngomong sama anak kecil... Entar masuk lagi gue...


nah, sudah bisa tertib lah kamu. dicoba dulu


----------



## Venantio

Jordan Tan said:


> berarti kamu GR, merasa gw mention. atau kamu OOT SARA. karena Moderator merefer ke Jan
> 
> 
> 
> poin 5 itu 100% akurat. ente baru lepas penjara sempet sempetnya nyengir ngatain 'Anak Kecil' :
> 
> 
> 
> nah, sudah bisa tertib lah kamu. dicoba dulu


Kok bisa GR, lha wong PM nya momod ke saya bilangnya bukan soal SARA kok. Kan artinya brig massal barusan ini tidak melulu soal SARA. Toh banyak juga akun lain yg sering menyeret2 soal SARA, atau yg spoiled dan suka framing atau suudzon, masih aman2 aja kan?

Ya sudahlah... Silakan aja dah... Toh gw dah jadi mantan narapidana. Terus aja jadi anak kecil yg gampang tersinggung.... Dan lagi di alam nyata, gw yakin sampeyan itu pasti masih seperti anak kecil dibandingkan dgn gw, at least dari segi usia.


----------



## Venantio

Buat momod, thanks atas peringatannya. Tapi juga agar omongan soal politik atau sosial kemasyarakatan tidak menyebar ke mana2, mbok ya dibuka lapaknya. Jadi bisa fokus gitu lho...

Toh soal pembangunan, perkotaan, sosial kemasyarakatan itu semuanya terkait erat dgn masalah politik. Itu kenyataannya. Mau tidak mau, pasti bakal nyerempet ke soal politik. Jadi ya berikan jalurnya, buka kembali lapaknya. 

Kalau soal ribut2, ya kan bisa diperingatkan dan dikurung atau diban, dgn kata lain dimoderasi dgn ketat.


----------



## Jordan Tan

Venantio said:


> Dan lagi di alam nyata, gw yakin *sampeyan itu pasti masih seperti anak kecil *dibandingkan dgn gw, *at least dari segi usia*.


mungkin untuk yang sudah berusia seperti kamu, SSCI kurang cocok 



Venantio said:


> Buat momod, thanks atas peringatannya. Tapi juga *agar omongan soal politik atau sosial kemasyarakatan tidak menyebar ke mana2, mbok ya dibuka lapaknya*. Jadi bisa fokus gitu lho... Toh soal pembangunan, perkotaan, sosial kemasyarakatan itu *semuanya terkait erat dgn masalah politik.* Itu kenyataannya. Mau tidak mau, pasti bakal nyerempet ke soal politik. Jadi ya berikan jalurnya, buka kembali lapaknya. Kalau soal ribut2, ya kan bisa diperingatkan dan dikurung atau diban, dgn kata lain dimoderasi dgn ketat.


gw sudah minta izin Moderators disini, posting announcement Jan, pendiri Skyscrapercity, disini dilarang bicara Politik, Agama, termasuk mengucapkan kata-kata seperti kebiasaanmu : "seperti anak kecil" kepada forumer lain

sejujurnya gw penasaran, kenapa SSCI begitu strategis dan begitu penting bagi kamu, sehingga isu politik dan segala aktualisasi preferensi Sosial Politik yang menjadi pilihan kamu, harus kamu tunjukkan di SSCI. sedangkan SSCI ini bukan komunitas Politik dan Sosial. pernahkah kamu mengunjungi dan berkomentar di thread Tol Trans Java atau thread Development lainnya ? sekali lagi, kenapa harus SSCI yang mengikuti keinginanmu untuk bicara Politik dan Sosial, bahkan katamu kalau perlu di semua thread boleh bicara Sosial Politik karena "semuanya terkait erat masalah politik ? kalau betul seperti postinganmu, bahwa kamu dari segi usia sudah diatas, mungkin sudah saatnya kamu melakukan hal hal yang santai, tidak bergejolak, seperti Politik dan Problem Sosial. enjoy your life, daripada kamu kepikiran terus diprotes orang mulu


----------



## kakek_ganas

Jordan Tan said:


> mungkin untuk yang sudah berusia seperti kamu, SSCI kurang cocok
> 
> 
> 
> gw sudah minta izin Moderators disini, posting announcement Jan, pendiri Skyscrapercity, disini dilarang bicara Politik, Agama, termasuk mengucapkan kata-kata seperti kebiasaanmu : "seperti anak kecil" kepada forumer lain


Hahahahhahaaha. Jeruk minum jeruk


----------



## Venantio

Jordan Tan said:


> mungkin untuk yang sudah berusia seperti kamu, SSCI kurang cocok


Really? Baru tahu saya di SSC ini ada batasan usia.




> gw sudah minta izin Moderators disini, posting announcement Jan, pendiri Skyscrapercity, disini dilarang bicara Politik, Agama, termasuk mengucapkan kata-kata seperti kebiasaanmu : "seperti anak kecil" kepada forumer lain


Jan tidak pernah melarang diskusi soal politik dsb. Baca aturan yg bener. Bahkan Jan pun cukup aktif di trit soal politik di forum negara lain. So?

Selain itu, itu usulan buat moderator, bukan buatmu. Sejak kapan kamu jadi moderator sehingga perlu membalasnya?



> sejujurnya gw penasaran, kenapa SSCI begitu strategis dan begitu penting bagi kamu, sehingga isu politik dan segala aktualisasi preferensi Sosial Politik yang menjadi pilihan kamu, harus kamu tunjukkan di SSCI. sedangkan SSCI ini bukan komunitas Politik dan Sosial. pernahkah kamu mengunjungi dan berkomentar di thread Tol Trans Java atau thread Development lainnya ? sekali lagi, kenapa harus SSCI yang mengikuti keinginanmu untuk bicara Politik dan Sosial, bahkan katamu kalau perlu di semua thread boleh bicara Sosial Politik karena "semuanya terkait erat masalah politik ? kalau betul seperti postinganmu, bahwa kamu dari segi usia sudah diatas, mungkin sudah saatnya kamu melakukan hal hal yang santai, tidak bergejolak, seperti Politik dan Problem Sosial. enjoy your life, daripada kamu kepikiran terus diprotes orang mulu


Jelas kamu tidak tahu saya. Saya sudah aktif sejak 2007 lalu. Kamu tidak pernah ngikutin trit2 lain. You don't know me... Terus apa urusanmu sampai harus penasaran segala macam? 

Tapi jujur, saya tidak tahu bahwa ada batasan usia utk SSCI. Saya juga tidak tahu bahwa ada batasan usia juga utk ikut aktif menyumbangkan pikiran dan usulan. Saya tidak tahu kalau bermedia sosial itu ada batasan usianya juga.

I'm sorry for that... 

Buat momod, tolong klarifikasi, apa benar ada batasan usia di sini. Jika ada, tolong umumkan, sampai usia berapa boleh aktif? Kalau memang saya sudah lewat usia itu, ya berarti saya harus mundur...


----------



## Jordan Tan

merajuk nih ye. nih gw bantu mempermudah maksud kamu dengan quote posting kamu sendiri. sekedar ngingetin saja, siapa tahu kamu lupa



Venantio said:


> *Yang menjadi persoalan utama dalam pembicaraan yang menyentuh soal SARA adalah adanya orang yang terlalu sensitif dan tidak bisa menerima kritikan yang akhirnya mengakibatkan semua pembicaraan soal SARA harus dihindari*.
> 
> Pandangan semua pembicaraan soal SARA harus dihindari ini *menurut saya tidak tepat*. Kita harus tahu, dan umumnya yang saya tahu khususnya di forum ini, pembicaraan soal SARA, khususnya soal agama, tidak pernah mempersoalkan isi ajaran agama. *Tetapi ada beberapa forumer yang tidak bisa menerima dan menganggap menghina keyakinannya*, alias tersinggung. Atau ada juga forumer yang terus-menerus mencoba mengkaitkan kejadian-kejadian di tanah air dengan soal politik dan juga ke agama, yang malah tidak nyambung.
> 
> Kita tetap harus kritis terhadap semua hal, juga terhadap persoalan-persoalan SARA, khususnya jika ada pandangan-pandangan soal ini yang membahayakan dan sudah mulai menyebar. Kalau kita menghindar untuk membicarakannya, justru itu membuat masalah-masalah sosial kemasyarakatan terkait soal SARA/keyakinan ini makin menyebar.
> 
> *Sikap diam dan tidak mau kritis ini juga yang membuat pandangan-pandangan radikal bisa tumbuh subur*.
> 
> Toleransi dan demokrasi bukan berarti membiarkan pandangan radikal tumbuh. Toleransi juga bukan berarti membiarkan sikap saling curiga yang berlebihan subur berkembang. Toleransi lebih pada sikap saling menghargai dan menerima adanya perbedaan, tapi bukan sikap diam tanpa kritik.
> 
> *Saya tidak sepakat kalau kita tidak boleh memberi kritik ke pandangan yang tidak tepat dalam hubungan sosial kemasyarakatan ini.*


sudah ingat kan kamu ? seperti diatas itulah SSCI yang kamu inginkan. itulah SSCI yang sangat kamu impi-impikan. apakah harapanmu itu harus diterima oleh semua forumer SSCI ? apakah harapanmu itu harus diterima oleh Moderators ? kalau harapan tidak terpenuhi, itu hal lumrah dalam hidup. jangan baper


----------



## Venantio

Jordan Tan said:


> merajuk nih ye. nih gw bantu mempermudah maksud kamu dengan quote posting kamu sendiri. sekedar ngingetin saja, siapa tahu kamu lupa
> 
> 
> 
> sudah ingat kan kamu ? seperti diatas itulah SSCI yang kamu inginkan. itulah SSCI yang sangat kamu umpi-impikan. apakah harapanmu itu harus diterima semua forumer SSCI ? apakah harapanmu itu harus diterima oleh Moderators ? kalau harapan tidak terpenuhi, itu hal lumrah dalam hidup. jangan baper



Kamu salah mengerti maksud saya dan ambil kesimpulan sendiri... You never read and follow all my posts and don't want to understand it. You don't know me at all. So, it's up to you kid, I'm done with you...


----------



## eurico

buat apa batasan usia di ssc ini yang udah berumur saja kelakuannya seperti anak tk yang pada cakar2an sendiri :bash:


----------



## eurico

hermawan said:


> Sugeng enjang Mod Eurico. Mohon kiranya thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1066897 ini bisa di close permanen karena saya sudah tidak punya waktu untuk melanjutkan lagi...😊


sebenarnya threadnya bagus lho.... yakin mw ditutup?


----------



## hermawan

Akhir2 ini pekerjaan makin nambah. Rasanya sudah tidak mungkin saya bisa melanjutkan lagi. Atau barangkali ada forumer lain yg bersedia melanjutkan? 
Atau mungkin ada cara lain yg lebih mudah...


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

eurico said:


> buat apa batasan usia di ssc ini yang udah berumur saja kelakuannya seperti anak tk yang pada cakar2an sendiri :bash:


Nggak coba kasih Brig aja buat mereka, *Momod*? Saya pribadi kok lama-lama jengah baca mereka cakar-cakaran.

Maaf ya terpaksa ikut komen.. Be wise ajalah..


----------



## MH greenuwet

Om momod tolong revisi judul thread ini karna sudah tidak relevan lagi. 
Judul awal:
"SURABAYA | Universitas Ciputra Apartment & Campus | Mixed Use | 26 Fl - Completed | 27 Fl - Plan"

Ganti jadi:
"SURABAYA | Citraland CBD | Superblock | Underconstruction & Plan"

Link nya : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=550260&page=6


----------



## Jordan Tan

Dear Moderators
akun yang baru saja lepas dari penjara, mulai berulah lagi menyisipkan kata-kata provokatif dalam postingnya menjurus SARA. pertama di thread *JAKARTA | City Masterplan | Urban Design Guide Line | RTRW

*


watsupdude said:


> *Tapi apa iya semua orang harus berkorban hanya utk satu golongan?*


Mods, jangan sampai thread Jakarta Masterplan yang saat ini sudah kondusif mengkritik kebijakan Gubernur baru, bisa terperosok ke isu SARA

kedua, di thread *Part XI | Economy, Trade, Monetary, and Businesses *



watsupdude said:


> buang *sesuatu yg menakuti2* spt *penerapan Syariah *dsb


mohon perhatiannya Mods sebelum semakin menjadi-jadi. Terimakasih


----------



## kakek_ganas

Benar benar dendam pribadi ini orang


----------



## eurico

kalau memang ada masalah pribadi alangkah baiknya diselesaikan baik2 bisa lewat pm atau vm, kalau masih belum bisa diselesaikan silahkan saling bertemu dan bicarakan baik2 perselisihannya, siapa tahu dari awalnya gontok2an bisa jadi cipok2an setelah saling bertemu :cheer:


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

eurico said:


> kalau memang ada masalah pribadi alangkah baiknya diselesaikan baik2 bisa lewat pm atau vm, kalau masih belum bisa diselesaikan silahkan saling bertemu dan bicarakan baik2 perselisihannya, siapa tahu dari awalnya gontok2an bisa jadi cipok2an setelah saling bertemu :cheer:


Setuju Mod! Semua berawal dari SSC Indonesia.. Siapa tahu bisa jadi pasangan hidup till det du as pat?
Jodoh tak akan lari kemana kok. Monggo yang saling benci, bisa jadi kalian jodoh? Bercintalah sampai pagiii...

Jangan lupa undangannyaaa... :banana:


----------



## Jordan Tan

menarik sekali idenya Mod :banana: ayo kita ubah tradisi sindir menyindir sesama forumer SSCI, menjadi saling sayang menyayangi :cheers:


----------



## kakek_ganas

Jordan Tan said:


> menarik sekali idenya Mod :banana: ayo kita ubah tradisi sindir menyindir sesama forumer SSCI, menjadi saling sayang menyayangi :cheers:


Aku sayang kamu


----------



## Jordan Tan

Halo Mods, masih dalam rangka saling menyayangi sesama froumer SSCI, ini aku bawa bingkisan posting terbaru penuh cinta dari forumer SSCI di thread  Part XI | Economy, Trade, Monetary, and Businesses. sangat inspiratif dan sejuk penuh perdamaian Mods :banana:



watsupdude said:


> maaf ya, *terutama dari pesantren ya kerjanya cuma bawa tasbih. Seharusnya ya mereka dari kecil sdh di didik utk kreatif*


----------



## MH greenuwet

Mood tolong respon orderan saya itu mood.. 

Aku sayang kamu mood...


----------



## Andy Liany

Mod tolong ditindak banyak thread sampah ini

*linknya*


----------



## Andy Liany

Aku sayang kamu mod 😘


----------



## Venantio

Mod... Tuh di trit War against terrorism ada manusia bernama Wantony yang selalu menggeneralisasi kritikan forumer ke para teroris menjadi kritikan dan hinaan ke umat beragama (berikut agamanya) secara keseluruhan. Dia tidak mau melihat bahwa kritikan keras forumer ditujukan kepada orang-orang gila; dia juga selalu play victim. Orang-orang macam ini yang mestinya diperingatkan, karena menyeret pembicaraan ke arah debat agama dan bisa-bisa diikutin dengan bawa-bawa ayat segala macam. Salah satu tujuannya kayaknya memang agar trit ditutup. Tolong peringatkan dia karena membuat diskusi menjadi tidak sehat, jangan langsung tutup tritnya.

Jordan Tan bahkan sama sekali tidak memperingatkan dan melaporkan manusia ini yang jelas-jelas berusaha menyeret pembicaraan ke arah yang tidak perlu dan bawa-bawa agama. Standar Ganda eh?

Biarin dah, sekarang gantian saya yang lapor, bosan ngomong dikit disalahkan, kritik dikit dilaporkan...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=566699&page=76


----------



## eurico

forumer ssci udah pinter2 kok, tinggal klik ignore user selesai urusan.... selebihnya jika masih melenceng dari topic, threadnya yang kami gembok, mangga silahkan dilanjut sampai di mana pembahasannya dan lari ke mana pembahasannya kalian2 forumer ssc yang posting2 di situ yang menentukan sendiri kay:


----------



## kakek_ganas

Halusinasi tingkat dewa 😂😂😂

Yg d cubit @wanthony yg merasa @ary4.don

Akhirnya hidayah ini terjawab sendiri. Siap siap mendapatkan azab 




Ary4.Don said:


> Hei knp diatas ada yg nyebut nama akunku... maksudnya apa seh sy sdh gk prnah komen disini.. gk prnah buka trit ini. Cuma gara gara ada yg nangis ngadu di forum FAQ. Sy jdi trtarik buka trit ini. Selebihnya sy males komen..
> 
> @Wanthony sdh biarkan sj mereka mengonggong kafilah tetap berlalu. Kita selalu salah di mata mereka. Yg kita masalahkan adanya framing media.. tpi kita balas sj dngn menebar stigma negatif ke kelompok mereka di medsos..





Venantio said:


> Mod... Tuh di trit War against terrorism ada manusia bernama Wantony yang selalu menggeneralisasi kritikan forumer ke para teroris menjadi kritikan dan hinaan ke umat beragama (berikut agamanya) secara keseluruhan. Dia tidak mau melihat bahwa kritikan keras forumer ditujukan kepada orang-orang gila; dia juga selalu play victim.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=566699&page=76


----------



## tanokichi

eurico said:


> forumer ssci udah pinter2 kok, tinggal klik ignore user selesai urusan.... selebihnya jika masih melenceng dari topic, threadnya yang kami gembok, mangga silahkan dilanjut sampai di mana pembahasannya dan lari ke mana pembahasannya kalian2 forumer ssc yang posting2 di situ yang menentukan sendiri kay:


dengan kata lain kalo misal saya ngrusuh di tret suatu kota berarti tret kotanya yg digembok kan? bukan saya? 
kenapa ga di ban orangnya aja mod?


----------



## eurico

^^ percuma forumer yang merusuh tersebut dibanned atau diberi warning, tinggal bikin akun baru posting2 lagi di sini deh... mau sampai kapan seperti itu? mau sampai kapan kami harus ngebanned dan warning mereka2 itu?? Dalam hal thread terorisme (dulu pernah dilock) dan yang baru saja lock adalah thread jakarta city masterplan, sudah terjadi OOT yang berlebihan dan hingga hampir semua forumer yang ada nimpali dan membahas keootan tersebut sehingga melenceng sekali dari bahasan threadnya. Gak usah saling tunjuk ini yang memulai. Iya dia dan dia yang memulai, tetapi kenapa kalian tanggapi juga, kenapa komen atau statement gak jelas kalian ikuti dan malahan bikin OOT tretnya, kalau sudah begitu apakah salahnya yang dia yang memulai itu tadi? dan kalian yang oot tidak salah? siapa yang pantas dihukum, diwarning dan dibanned? 
Sehingga kami putuskan kami harus menyelamatkan thread tersebut karena kami memiliki kuasa untuk itu, tim moderator bisa menutup dan membuka thread tersebut untuk menyelamatkan bahasan pada thread tersebut untuk tetap dalam koridor judulnya. Thread terorisme sudah pernah dilock dan kami buka lagi dengan harapan forumer2 yang suka posting di situ sama2 pada bisa belajar, ternyata tetap gak bisa, layak saja thread politik hingga sekarang masih belum dibuka lagi kalau ternyata kelakuan forumer nya gampang tersulut dengan pembahasan OOT tidak sesuai dengan judul threadnya.


----------



## Ary4.Don

kakek_ganas said:


> Halusinasi tingkat dewa 😂😂😂
> 
> Yg d cubit @wanthony yg merasa @ary4.don
> 
> Akhirnya hidayah ini terjawab sendiri. Siap siap mendapatkan azab


Hahahaha silahkan cek IP..bahasa sy saja beda dgn bahasa Wanthony. Masak sekecil itu anda tak bisa bedakan bahasa. Anda kok gak paham komen sy ya. Yg sy maksud dgn menyebut nama akunku itu di trit teroris oleh akun Ahmad Zaky. Dia nyebut akunku nantang knp gak keluar. Bukan Venantio. Tpi sy buka trit terorisme setelah sy buka trit forum FAQ dimana disana ada pengaduan dri Venantio..

Jdi sy merujuk nama akunku disebut bukan komen Venantio di trit ini yg nyebug Wanthony tpi komen Ahmad Zaky di trit teroris yg nyebut nama akun Ary4.dok sbgai teroris yg ditantang keluar... sebelumnya sy lama gak komen disana...


----------



## Jordan Tan

Venantio said:


> Jordan Tan bahkan sama sekali tidak memperingatkan dan melaporkan manusia ini yang jelas-jelas berusaha menyeret pembicaraan ke arah yang tidak perlu dan bawa-bawa agama. Standar Ganda eh?


sorry, gw tidak pernah minat masuk thread thread yang isinya posting sampah. justru setelah nama gw diseret disini, gw baru minat melongok ke thread itu. dan betul, serasa kembali ke malam abad pertengahan, gelap gulita kelam dingin menggidikkan isi postingannya. imho, SSCI harus dikembalikan marwahnya. jika tulus respek kepada forum SSCI, maka idealnya SSCI bersih dari thread siluman seperti itu. gw respek dan menghormati SSCI. makanya, gw tidak pernah masuk thread penuh posting mengerikan. mari kita coba mengembalikan SSCI pada mahkota dan singgasana yang sesungguhnya : skyscarpers !


----------



## the_kingkong

Sekedar bertanya, kalau orang spt Wanthony dan Arya yg selalu mancing dengan SARA dibiarkan, mereka akan terus2an bombardir trit2 dgn propagandanya mereka, apalagi 2 tahun lagi pilpres, kita semua taulah ada yg lagi nafsu2nya berkuasa dgn mengeksploitasi isu2 SARA. Nah kalau kita tanggapin untuk menetralisir, malah tritnya terancam di blokir. Kan jadi ambigu, di satu sisi melarang SARA tapi di sisi lain membiarkan sekelompok orang memborbardir dan merusak trit2 SSCI dgn propaganda SARA mereka. Mereka sih tidak perduli diignore, wong tujuannya propaganda, as simple as mereka mau semua pembaca terinternalisasi dgn pemikiran "pemerintah anti Islam". Coba aja ikuti dari kemaren2 benang merahnya kemana. 

Tapi gw hargai Jordan Tan, yang selalu mengkampanyekan tidak ada pembicaraan politik dan SARA di SSC, yang ditunjukan dengan konsistensinya melaporkan akun2 spt WAdude dan yg lain yg tdk sesuai dgn paham dia tetapi disisi lain melakukan pembiaran akun2 SARA spt Wanthoni dan lainnya. Konsisten untuk tidak konsisten.


----------



## kakek_ganas

Kingkong mengaum.


----------



## Jordan Tan

the_kingkong said:


> Tapi gw hargai Jordan Tan, yang selalu mengkampanyekan tidak ada pembicaraan politik dan SARA di SSC, yang ditunjukan dengan konsistensinya melaporkan akun2 spt WAdude dan yg lain yg tdk sesuai dgn paham dia tetapi disisi lain melakukan pembiaran akun2 SARA spt Wanthoni dan lainnya. Konsisten untuk tidak konsisten.


gw mengajak jujur. kalau niat tidak mau jujur, tidak perlu menanggapi gw. sudah gw katakan, gw tidak tidak pernah masuk thread thread yang isinya panas api lahar bumi purbakala. jadi, mana gw tahu ada akun akun itu. kalian yang kenal dan sering interaksi, ya laporkan saja, kenapa musti pakai kata-kata tendensius kepada Moderator bahwa akun akun itu "dibiarkan" seperti quote dibawah ini :



the_kingkong said:


> Wanthony dan Arya yg selalu mancing dengan SARA *dibiarkan *


gw sebagai forumer SSCI yang eneg dengan posting kebencian, kalau gw tahu kelakuan akun akun itu, pasti gw laporkan disini. tapi, bukannya yang interaksi itu kalian. kalau kalian merasa tidak bersalah dan merasa akun akun itu bermasalah, kenapa tidak dilaporkan dari dulu ? mengapa tidak dari dulu dipermasalahkan ? jangan jangan memang menikmati dari dulu sebenarnya



the_kingkong said:


> Nah kalau kita tanggapin untuk menetralisir, malah tritnya *terancam di blokir*. Kan *jadi ambigu*, di satu sisi melarang SARA tapi di sisi lain* membiarkan* sekelompok orang memborbardir dan merusak trit2 SSCI dgn propaganda SARA mereka


sampai kapan membodoh-bodohi SSCI dengan pertanyaan duluan siapa ayam atau telur. jangan-jangan akun akun SARA yang kalian laporkan itu muncul karena menimpali posting SARA kalian. so, SARA dibalas SARA. gw sih tidak tahu ya. tapi, kalau kamu tidak tahu duluan mana ayam atau telur, maka bagi gw sebagai warga biasa SSCI, kurang ajar betul kamu menunjuk jari ke Moderator 



the_kingkong said:


> Mereka sih tidak perduli diignore, wong tujuannya propaganda, as simple as mereka mau semua pembaca terinternalisasi dgn pemikiran *"pemerintah anti Islam"*. Coba aja ikuti dari kemaren2 benang merahnya kemana.


sepertinya memang kamu yang ngeyel ingin bicara Agama dan SARA di SSCI


----------



## the_kingkong

Hahaha ada yg terpicyuu... pintarnya bersilat jari 

Udah ah kerja dulu.


----------



## kakek_ganas

Kingkongggg, dia spesialis nya watsupdude.

Hehe yuk menebar kasih.


----------



## Ary4.Don

Nih apa apaan seh kok nama akunku trus disebut ? Naksir ya ? Sy sdh sering bilang : sy jarang komen di trit itu dan jarang lihat. Tpi klo nama akunku trus disebut jdinya penasaran dong... berhentilah sebut nama akunku... cobalah hitung komentar ku di trit itu brp biji ? Bandingkan dgn komentar kalian yg ratusan biji ? Bukannya kalian yg rajin konsisten komen di trit sejenis itu ? Yg kontra kalian cuma beberapa kali komen disitu sbgai respon aja. Itupun kalian sdh kelojotan..klo dikata ada yg ingin berkuasa menebar SARA. Sy tanya pakai apa medianya ? Setahu sy media yg dikuasai kelompok kalianlah yg menebar Islamophobia...

Sy sdh sering bilang percuma komen apapun disitu. Krn gak akan bisa ngubah kebijakan apapun. Yg baca juga orangnya itu itu aja. Klo org sdh punya prinsip tidak bs diubah oleh posting alay.. sy propaganda klo pemerintah anti Islam ? Yg mana coba propaganda sy ? Beri contoh komennya? Wong sy juga jarang posting disana... Kalian didukung penuh media masak takut dgn celotehan orang ? Kok rapuh sekali mentalnya. Lemah sekali jiwanya. Kerdil sekali pikirannya. Klo ada org komen pemerintah anti Islam tpi di lapangan trnyata tidak spt itu tentu org gak akan percaya. Dgn kalian merasa takut itu bukti bahwa komentar itu benar. 

Misalkan ada yg tebar isu Jusuf Kalla itu ganteng playboy. Tentu gak ada yg percaya krn gak sesuai fakta. Isu itu bisa dipercaya klo fakta di lapangan mengindikasikan spt itu. Introspeksilah knp byk org Islam tak suka kelompok kalian ? Dri postingan kalian sj sdh kelihatan kalian "tidak sensitif" trhadap umat Islam. Seenaknya sj menghujat mencaci kelompok Islam dri ujung kepala sampai rambut. Cobalah sedikit berempati ke org lain. Gini aja drpd kalian mencaci kelompok Islam lbh baik mengkritik kelompok kalian sendiri. Bisa gak ? Klo cuma kritik org lain sih gampang..


----------



## blablanonsense

Yah ditutup thread masterplan? Kan sebenernya ada hubungannya sama pembangunan Jakarta, yah hitung2 mengawal janji2 manis yang disebar ke kaum yang kebanyakan tidak bayar pajak jadi gak tau betapa perihnya ngelihat duit dihamburin ke ormas2 politik untuk memuluskan karir politik si bos.


----------



## Ary4.Don

Lbh byk duit reklamasi yg dihamburkan ke 6 parpol dan media nasional untuk menyokong bos yg lain. Setahu sy pembayar pajak trbesar ada di KPP Wajib Pajak Besar Jakarta. Jumlahnya ada 23 perusahaan (14 BUMN, 9 swasta) dan 1 nama pribadi Arifin Panigoro. Pajak dri perusahaan didapat dri penjualan produk yg uangnya dri konsumen rakyat biasa. Pemilik saham swasta sdh campuran masyarakat biasa. Bahkan Sampoerna sdh milik asing. Region pembayar pajak trbesar di Jakpus dan Jaksel. 2 wilayah itu notabene dimenangkan 58-62 persen oleh ono..


----------



## Bluemooncm78

Klo Momod kita seorang yang KONSISTEN, thread ini harus digembok. Bukan begitu Mod?


----------



## the_kingkong

blablanonsense said:


> Yah ditutup thread masterplan? Kan sebenernya ada hubungannya sama pembangunan Jakarta, yah hitung2 mengawal janji2 manis yang disebar ke kaum yang kebanyakan tidak bayar pajak jadi gak tau betapa perihnya ngelihat duit dihamburin ke ormas2 politik untuk memuluskan karir politik si bos.


Positive thinking lah bro, mungkin momod juga sama spt kita, sepet dan eneg lihat berita2 super lucu tapi ngeselin ttg kinerja penataan kota Jakarta dari gaberner dan wagaberner tercyinta tiap hari diomongin. Wajar klo ditutup. Lagian isinya cuma orang2 seperti kamu dan lain2 yg pilkada kemaren gak dapet surga aja yg nyinyir di trit itu.


----------



## kakek_ganas

Ary4.Don said:


> Lbh byk duit reklamasi yg dihamburkan ke 6 parpol dan media nasional untuk menyokong bos yg lain. Setahu sy pembayar pajak trbesar ada di KPP Wajib Pajak Besar Jakarta. Jumlahnya ada 23 perusahaan (14 BUMN, 9 swasta) dan 1 nama pribadi Arifin Panigoro. Pajak dri perusahaan didapat dri penjualan produk yg uangnya dri konsumen rakyat biasa. Pemilik saham swasta sdh campuran masyarakat biasa. Bahkan Sampoerna sdh milik asing. Region pembayar pajak trbesar di Jakpus dan Jaksel. 2 wilayah itu notabene dimenangkan 58-62 persen oleh ono..


Tar lagi sub forum faq di close ne


----------



## blablanonsense

the_kingkong said:


> Lagian isinya cuma orang2 seperti kamu dan lain2 yg pilkada kemaren gak dapet surga aja yg nyinyir di trit itu.


Shit... gw akhiryna difatwa jadi kerak neraka jahanam lapisan ke7.


----------



## Ben_s

halo mod, mohon di revisi judul trit ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=143691661#post143691661

Judul sebelumnya
DTB | Silangit Internasional Airport | Siborongborong, North Sumatra

menjadi 
DTB | Silangit International Airport | Siborongborong, North Sumatra

Terimakasih..


----------



## eurico

Bluemooncm78 said:


> Klo Momod kita seorang yang KONSISTEN, thread ini harus digembok. Bukan begitu Mod?


Banyak yang tidak mengerti kenapa saya banyak menggembok thread yang kelamaan OOT nya, termasuk anda. Pada intinya kenapa threadnya yang digembok adalah karena oot kebablasan yang diakibatkan oleh forumer2 ssc sendiri, saya ingin memberikan pembelajaran bahwa thread itu milik kita bersama, dijaga bersama agar tidak oot, berforum sesuai dengan jalur nya, berdiskusi sesuai dengan jalurnya, bukan karena ada yang OOT malahan ditimpalin, malah ditambah2in, sebelum posting ingat2 judul2 threadnya lah, sesuai atau tidak dengan judulnya di atas, bukan malah ada yang menyulut malahan dipanjang2in OOT nya apalagi menyeret2 bahasan2 lain.
Maka kami himbau kita jaga2 sama2 thread2 yang ada di ssc ini, jangan sampai terjadi OOT yang berkelanjutan. kalau tidak saya tutup mau jadi apa itu thread jakarta city masterplan? dulu tret terorisme pernah ditutup tapi dibuka lagi ternyata masih suka membahas yang tidak sesuai dengan judul tret nya, mau nya forumer ssci ini apa sih?? udah tahu OOT dibalas lagi, udah tahu komen2 geje masih dibahas lagi debat kusir jadinya. mau nya dibanned yang merusuh? siapa yang pertma amulai merusuh? apakah dia yang harus dibannned? bagaimana dengan forumer2 yang ikut memperpanjang keootannya kenapa gak dibanned? nanti satu udah dibanned, yang lain pada protes seharusnya dia lebih pantas dibanned, seharusnya yang ini dibanned juga karena ikut membahas ini juga dst... gak percaya? percayalah yang kena brigged aja pada protes kok dibrig dan yang itu gak dibrig, apalagi ini banned.
Alangkah baiknya jika kita sesama forumer bisa sama2 behave, sama bersikap santun, oh begini lho kalau saya posting oot malahan akan memperkeruh suasana dsb, lha ini kok gak pada belajar...


----------



## eurico

Ben_s said:


> halo mod, mohon di revisi judul trit ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=143691661#post143691661
> 
> Judul sebelumnya
> DTB | Silangit Internasional Airport | Siborongborong, North Sumatra
> 
> menjadi
> DTB | Silangit International Airport | Siborongborong, North Sumatra
> 
> Terimakasih..


sudah saya ubah ya kay:


----------



## Bluemooncm78

eurico said:


> Banyak yang tidak mengerti kenapa saya banyak menggembok thread yang kelamaan OOT nya, *termasuk anda*. Pada intinya kenapa threadnya yang digembok adalah karena oot kebablasan yang diakibatkan oleh forumer2 ssc sendiri, saya ingin memberikan pembelajaran bahwa thread itu milik kita bersama, dijaga bersama agar tidak oot, berforum sesuai dengan jalur nya, berdiskusi sesuai dengan jalurnya, bukan karena ada yang OOT malahan ditimpalin, malah ditambah2in, sebelum posting ingat2 judul2 threadnya lah, sesuai atau tidak dengan judulnya di atas, bukan malah ada yang menyulut malahan dipanjang2in OOT nya apalagi menyeret2 bahasan2 lain.
> Maka kami himbau kita jaga2 sama2 thread2 yang ada di ssc ini, jangan sampai terjadi OOT yang berkelanjutan. kalau tidak saya tutup mau jadi apa itu thread jakarta city masterplan? dulu tret terorisme pernah ditutup tapi dibuka lagi ternyata masih suka membahas yang tidak sesuai dengan judul tret nya, mau nya forumer ssci ini apa sih?? udah tahu OOT dibalas lagi, udah tahu komen2 geje masih dibahas lagi debat kusir jadinya. mau nya dibanned yang merusuh? siapa yang pertma amulai merusuh? apakah dia yang harus dibannned? bagaimana dengan forumer2 yang ikut memperpanjang keootannya kenapa gak dibanned? nanti satu udah dibanned, yang lain pada protes seharusnya dia lebih pantas dibanned, seharusnya yang ini dibanned juga karena ikut membahas ini juga dst... gak percaya? percayalah yang kena brigged aja pada protes kok dibrig dan yang itu gak dibrig, apalagi ini banned.
> Alangkah baiknya jika kita sesama forumer bisa sama2 behave, sama bersikap santun, oh begini lho kalau saya posting oot malahan akan memperkeruh suasana dsb, lha ini kok gak pada belajar...


Di thread ini juga sering kali OOT dalam pengertian seperti yang anda maksudkan dan tuliskan.

Semestinya klo memang konsisten, hal yang sama yaitu penggembokan, juga bisa diberlakukan di thread ini atau thread manapun yang memenuhi kriteria dan maksud seperti yang anda nyatakan.


----------



## eurico

Masih banyak forumer yang menggunakan thread ini untuk pengajuan penggantian judul thread, penghapusan thread2 spamming, penambahan pooling atau hal2 lain terkait pada forum ini secara umum, saya lebih melihat kesitunya, kalau anda menganggap saya tidak konsisten hanya karena tidak menutup thread ini ya silahkan, saya tidak butuh pengakuan konsistensi dari anda, karena nyatanya di thread ini masih lebih banyak baiknya daripada keburukannya.


----------



## Bluemooncm78

eurico said:


> Masih banyak forumer yang menggunakan thread ini untuk pengajuan penggantian judul thread, penghapusan thread2 spamming, penambahan pooling atau hal2 lain terkait pada forum ini secara umum, saya lebih melihat kesitunya, kalau anda menganggap saya tidak konsisten hanya karena tidak menutup thread ini ya silahkan, saya tidak butuh pengakuan konsistensi dari anda, karena nyatanya di thread ini masih lebih banyak baiknya daripada keburukannya.


Sebelum sampai ke tahap pemberian 'hukuman' atau sanksi berupa brig atau banned, atau menggembok suatu thread, apa kah mungkin moderator melakukan upaya2 moderasi terlebih dahulu seperti menghapus postingan2 yang menurut pertimbangan moderator tergolong OOT kebablasan?

Dengan terhapusnya postingan2 yang dianggap/digolongkan OOT kebablasan dari suatu thread, menurut pendapat saya, akan jadi pembelajaran bagi forumer2 di thread tsb untuk bisa melihat dan mengetahui postingan2 yang masih bisa diterima atau masih dianggap relevan dengan suatu thread.


----------



## Jordan Tan

Dear Moderators
bahkan dengan brig pun kebandelan masih terjadi. menyisipkan kata SARA masih terjadi di SSCI hingga detik ini. selain skyline/project, kebetulan gw aktif di thread Ekonomi, jadi yang gw laporkan yang gw tahu saja. yang lainnya, tunggu saja kalau ketahuan gw pasti gw laporkan Moderators



watsupdude said:


> *Ntar ada yg koar2 kalau di buat di provinsi yg islamnya mayoritas*. Bukan maksud saya rasis yah cuma kita lihat fakta saja. Oleh karena itu saya rasa sih baiknya di Indonesia Timur aja


ada akun yang usul SSCI tanpa gembok ? entah apa jadinya SSCI ini, akan jatuh marwahnya semacam generasi alay mungkin. gw tidak punya kata-kata lagi, kok ada yang menantang menggembok Forum FAQ. thread Forum FAQ adalah jantung SSCI. kalau ada yang minta jantung dinonaktikan, entah dimana logika akun yang bersangkutan tertinggal. kalau thread yang lain, organ penunjang. apalagi thread berisi posting SARA atau thread berisi posting pemuas kebencian, itu tumor bagi SSCI. gembok, brig, banned, layak diberlakukan. non debatable call


----------



## kakek_ganas

Nah tuh kan yg di atas

Jordan Tan selalu watsupdude.

Da cipok an dulu deh. Tak kenal maka tak sayang. Daripada nanti kebawa mimpi


----------



## eurico

Bluemooncm78 said:


> Sebelum sampai ke tahap pemberian 'hukuman' atau sanksi berupa brig atau banned, atau menggembok suatu thread, apa kah mungkin moderator melakukan upaya2 moderasi terlebih dahulu seperti menghapus postingan2 yang menurut pertimbangan moderator tergolong OOT kebablasan?
> 
> Dengan terhapusnya postingan2 yang dianggap/digolongkan OOT kebablasan dari suatu thread, menurut pendapat saya, akan jadi pembelajaran bagi forumer2 di thread tsb untuk bisa melihat dan mengetahui postingan2 yang masih bisa diterima atau masih dianggap relevan dengan suatu thread.


Aduh aduh... seperti anak kecil saja moderasi nya harus dikasih tahu ini salah eh anak2 dihapus ya itu postingannya eh ini postingannya saya edit ya anak2, saya hapus ya anak2... enak kali yg posting siapa yg diharuskan ngedit siapa hanya karena jabatan moderator.... masa pada gak ngerti sih sebuah postingan relevan atau enggak... sesuai dengan judul apa enggak, yg konyol itu udah tahu oot malahan diterusin.... trus yg suruh ngedit moderatornya gitu waw sekali usulannya.... yg udah kami warning itu bukan hanya 1-2 orang lho tapi itu nyatanya gak cukup mempan, ya ada juga sih yg pada akhirnya pada behave lagi.... lagian postingan seperti itu menurut saya malahan jangan dihapus biar jadi barbuk siapa saja yg suka oot atau ngeflame atau ngejunk, pada baca lagi deh postingan2 mereka itu pasti bakal pada ketawa2 sendiri, kok ya ada orang ya yg pola pikirnya spt itu, eh ini ada juga yah yg nimpalin dengan komen geje dsb....


----------



## Venantio

eurico said:


> Aduh aduh... seperti anak kecil saja moderasi nya harus dikasih tahu ini salah eh anak2 dihapus ya itu postingannya eh ini postingannya saya edit ya anak2, saya hapus ya anak2... enak kali yg posting siapa yg diharuskan ngedit siapa hanya karena jabatan moderator.... masa pada gak ngerti sih sebuah postingan relevan atau enggak... sesuai dengan judul apa enggak, yg konyol itu udah tahu oot malahan diterusin.... trus yg suruh ngedit moderatornya gitu waw sekali usulannya.... yg udah kami warning itu bukan hanya 1-2 orang lho tapi itu nyatanya gak cukup mempan, ya ada juga sih yg pada akhirnya pada behave lagi.... lagian postingan seperti itu menurut saya malahan jangan dihapus biar jadi barbuk siapa saja yg suka oot atau ngeflame atau ngejunk, pada baca lagi deh postingan2 mereka itu pasti bakal pada ketawa2 sendiri, kok ya ada orang ya yg pola pikirnya spt itu, eh ini ada juga yah yg nimpalin dengan komen geje dsb....


Maaf bro eurico.. Tapi itulah gunanya moderator. Namanya aja moderator ya tugasnya memoderasi, bukan langsung membubarkan. 

Bagaimana seseorang tahu mana yg boleh mana yg gak kalau tidak pernah ada moderasi tapi langsung dibubarkan? Bagaimana sesorang tahu postingannya bermasalah kalau tidak pernah ada moderasi tapi langsung menutup tritnya? Kasih warning dan hukuman lah, jangan secara umum tapi langsung ke yg bersangkutan. Karena kalau tidak, ya bakal kejadian lagi ke trit2 yg lain...

Polisi tetap dibutuhkan walaupun orang dianggap seharusnya sudah tahu aturan lalu lintas. Masa iya hanya karena ada orang2 yg suka melawan arus terus polisi menutup jalan yg bersangkutan tanpa ada warning dan penalty ke pelanggar arus tsb, atau hanya karena polisi merasa putus asa karena walaupun sudah diwarning dan dipenalty, pelanggar itu tetap ada saja?


----------



## rahul medan

Del


----------



## eurico

Venantio said:


> Maaf bro eurico.. Tapi itulah gunanya moderator. Namanya aja moderator ya tugasnya memoderasi, bukan langsung membubarkan.
> 
> Bagaimana seseorang tahu mana yg boleh mana yg gak kalau tidak pernah ada moderasi tapi langsung dibubarkan? Bagaimana sesorang tahu postingannya bermasalah kalau tidak pernah ada moderasi tapi langsung menutup tritnya? Kasih warning dan hukuman lah, jangan secara umum tapi langsung ke yg bersangkutan. Karena kalau tidak, ya bakal kejadian lagi ke trit2 yg lain...
> 
> Polisi tetap dibutuhkan walaupun orang dianggap seharusnya sudah tahu aturan lalu lintas. Masa iya hanya karena ada orang2 yg suka melawan arus terus polisi menutup jalan yg bersangkutan tanpa ada warning dan penalty ke pelanggar arus tsb, atau hanya karena polisi merasa putus asa karena walaupun sudah diwarning dan dipenalty, pelanggar itu tetap ada saja?


Mau sampai kapan kalian2 semua para forumer di sini harus bisa dikasih tahu ini salah ini oot ini ngeflame ini melanggar aturan, semua forumer tahu kok aturan main di sini, kalau gak tahu ya tanya di sini. Setiap jalan masih selalu ada rambu2 nya lihat itu rambu2 nya baca itu rambu2 nya, kalau gak bisa baca rambu2 nya belajar lagi, itu anda andaikan dengan jalan, lha ini lebih gampang lagi berforum di sini, rambu2 nya apa jangan oot berforumlah sesuai dengan judul yang ada, jangan ngeflame jangan pa jangan one liner dsb, aturan dalam posting foto begini, aturan dalam posting berita begini, lebih mudah banget lah dari pada ujian sim untuk bisa mengendarai kendaraan bermotor di jalan, tapi begitu saja gak ngerti?? Dan harus dikasih tahu terus.... 
Saya juga mengerti kok bahwa oot itu adalah euforia sesaat, terbawa arus diskusi yang asyik, termasuk haha hihi juga dalam berforum, tapi mbo ya jangan kebablasan, makanya demi menyelamatkan thread ybs, kami ambil langkah menutup nya, lagian dalam beberapa waktu juga akan kami buka lagi, jadi apa ruginya bagi kalian para forumer tidak membahas sesuatu dalam thread tersebut dalam jangka waktu tertentu?? Dan ironisnya ada yang thread nya dibuka tetapi ternyata masih saja pada gak mau membahas sesuai judul, dan ada yang menganggap itu adalah moderatornya tidak memberikan moderasi, menyalahkan modertornya tidak bisa memberikan moderasi tapi malahan langsung menutup jalan.... nikmatnya berforum di ssci ini, luphhh you to the moon and back ssci....


----------



## Venantio

eurico said:


> Mau sampai kapan kalian2 semua para forumer di sini harus bisa dikasih tahu ini salah ini oot ini ngeflame ini melanggar aturan, semua forumer tahu kok aturan main di sini, kalau gak tahu ya tanya di sini. Setiap jalan masih selalu ada rambu2 nya lihat itu rambu2 nya baca itu rambu2 nya, kalau gak bisa baca rambu2 nya belajar lagi, itu anda andaikan dengan jalan, lha ini lebih gampang lagi berforum di sini, rambu2 nya apa jangan oot berforumlah sesuai dengan judul yang ada, jangan ngeflame jangan pa jangan one liner dsb, aturan dalam posting foto begini, aturan dalam posting berita begini, lebih mudah banget lah dari pada ujian sim untuk bisa mengendarai kendaraan bermotor di jalan, tapi begitu saja gak ngerti?? Dan harus dikasih tahu terus....
> Saya juga mengerti kok bahwa oot itu adalah euforia sesaat, terbawa arus diskusi yang asyik, termasuk haha hihi juga dalam berforum, tapi mbo ya jangan kebablasan, makanya demi menyelamatkan thread ybs, kami ambil langkah menutup nya, lagian dalam beberapa waktu juga akan kami buka lagi, jadi apa ruginya bagi kalian para forumer tidak membahas sesuatu dalam thread tersebut dalam jangka waktu tertentu?? Dan ironisnya ada yang thread nya dibuka tetapi ternyata masih saja pada gak mau membahas sesuai judul, dan ada yang menganggap itu adalah moderatornya tidak memberikan moderasi, menyalahkan modertornya tidak bisa memberikan moderasi tapi malahan langsung menutup jalan.... nikmatnya berforum di ssci ini, luphhh you to the moon and back ssci....


Saya cuma bilang memoderasi itu tugas moderator, sama seperti polisi, walaupun sudah banyak rambunya.


----------



## eurico

^^ makanya ikuti saja aturan mainnya, kalau gak sesuai aturan main ya diberi warning, kalau masih berkelanjutan lagi ya dilock threadnya kenapa dilock threadnya karena berjamaah kesalahannya, bukan hanya kesalahannya satu orang lagi tapi yang ngikutin keootannya, jadi lebih baik threadnya diselematkan dahulu dengan ditutup


----------



## Venantio

eurico said:


> ^^ makanya ikuti saja aturan mainnya, kalau gak sesuai aturan main ya diberi warning, kalau masih berkelanjutan lagi ya dilock threadnya kenapa dilock threadnya karena berjamaah kesalahannya, bukan hanya kesalahannya satu orang lagi tapi yang ngikutin keootannya, jadi lebih baik *threadnya diselematkan* dahulu dengan ditutup


Hahaha... Itu namanya tritnya gak terselamatkan.. Sori bro... Hahaha


----------



## arif doank

Keputusan moderator sudah tepat. Sudah ootnya kebanyakan, komentar-komentarnya saling menunjukan permusuhan satu sama lain. Kalau dibiarkan, lama-lama forum ini ketularan alay.


----------



## eurico

Venantio said:


> Hahaha... Itu namanya tritnya gak terselamatkan.. Sori bro... Hahaha


^^ hahaha ya itu kan pendapat kamu, tapi ya begitulah cara kami menyelamatkan threadnya dari penjerumusan keootan yang massal


----------



## Venantio

eurico said:


> ^^ hahaha ya itu kan pendapat kamu, tapi ya begitulah cara kami menyelamatkan threadnya dari penjerumusan keootan yang massal


Ya sudahlah mod... Anda yg punya kuasa, saya cuma forumer yg bisanya cuma ngasih pandangan... Menurut pandangan saya, trit ditutup itu jauh berbeda bahkan sama sekali tidak sama dengan menyelamatkan trit... But that's okay... The power is yours anyway..


----------



## Jordan Tan

Dear Moderators

setuju sekali semua thread OOT layak digembok. juga libur massal bagi aktivis OOT yang membelokkan thread menjadi SARA. virus SARA ini ternyata juga menjalar di thread *Luar Angkasa, Ilmu Pengetahuan & Teknologi, *dan tentu saja thread *Part XI | Economy, Trade, Monetary, and Businesses. *ini gw ingin posting di thread Ekonomi jadi males gara-gara OOT ini Mod, gw laporkan :

*Part XI | Economy, Trade, Monetary, and Businesses
*


Venantio said:


> Buat bikin babi kecap... :lol:


isu ini terus ditimpali secara OOT dan menjurus SARA. di thread lain, kata-kata kasar juga berseliweran diantara OOT :

*Luar Angkasa, Ilmu Pengetahuan & Teknologi

*


Venantio said:


> Namanya *orang bodoh* tapi sok tahu dan sok pinter itu ya akhirnya membongkar sendiri kebodohan mereka dengan sikap ngeyelnya...:lol::lol:





aries shinobi said:


> kasus ini sama dg *kasus nabi muhammad saw* yag dituduh gila...penyihir dsb karna mendakwahkan kebenaran.





Venantio said:


> Gak ada kaitannya dgn nabi, toh *nabi juga gak punya teleskop*...





ChibaTadayoshi said:


> Ngga usah bawa2 Rasul, *ngga ada buktinya kalau beliau percaya flat earth*.





Venantio said:


> Sekarang ada lagi yg dari *Uni Emirat Arab*, juga tidak menyangkal bahwa bumi itu bulat


apakah pro dan kontra di semua thread yang terserang virus SARA itu betulan pro dan kontra. gw tidak tahu


----------



## inBaliTimur

^^ Yah provokator itu aja digubris........

Untuk ignore list provokator, klik nama user -> View Public Profile -> User Lists -> Add to Ignore List -> klik Yes.

Urusan selesai.

Tolong di posting di bagian utama thread ini.


----------



## You_soap

Momod, mohon forumer ini ditindak



FeryFery said:


> ndasmu kuwi. ndi datane jawa 60% dipasok luar jawa ? ngoceh lambemu ndower kuwi. lha beras negoro iki rumangsamu yen ora soko jowo soko ngendi su asu ? bawang brambang kedele, daging ayam, sapi, sayur sayuran, rumangsamu yen ora soko jowo soko londo ya cuk. dancuk koen





FeryFery said:


> kanggo utek koyo kowe ya cukup nggawe ngene iki. wong kowe nyruduk wae bawaannnya. tempiling langsung wae. yen ora gelem ditempiling ya ra sah nyruduk sana nyuruduk sini





FeryFery said:


> bloon juga lu tong. mana bisa rijik urusan gini. emang ahok bisa urusan bethlehem ? emang ahok bisa mereformasi fatikan ? ah lu nyamber aja tong





FeryFery said:


> mau seiman mau kagak dia punya pasukan jutaan silent majority katanya. ya sana atasi dunia bersama ahok. itu baru keren tong, daripada bacot loe nyampah mulu





FeryFery said:


> banyakan bacot lu disini tong. yang diluar bukan urusanku. peduli amat elu tong. sakit jiwa loh





FeryFery said:


> lu bacot mulu disini sedangkan ahok aja engga bisa ngapa ngapain isu perdamaian dunia. ngaca lu tong. tompel elu juga banyak banget. ngurusin tahi lalat orang. sakit jiwa lu


Saya reply OOT dari bahasan trit sekali saja langsung dibrig lho, padahal saya gak PA masak iya sudah separah ini masih bebas berkeliaran :bash::bash:


----------



## wiratama12

You_soap said:


> Momod, mohon forumer ini ditindak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saya reply OOT dari bahasan trit sekali saja langsung dibrig lho, padahal saya gak PA masak iya sudah separah ini masih bebas berkeliaran :bash::bash:


Sama, mohon ditindak, postingan saya terabaikan gara2 orang ini. Plus postingan Ary4.don yang juga bikin postingan saya terabaikan


----------



## bonzmahardika

Dear Momod, tolong kedua forumer ini ditindak. Saya translete ya beberapa komen mereka
Trit http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1943784&page=53



adhianto said:


> Jangan gitu to... Bisa-bisa nanti sebulan buka terus ada klaim 50 % omzet BK amplaz dan jcm yg nglarisi *wong mebo wetan yoja*...:lol:


Orang ndeso/kampungan di timur Jogja



dimas.tian13 said:


> *Ndeso wetan kono? Po kuat tuku mas, sak retiku kuate muk moto tros umuk...* Generasi micin jaman now


Desa di timur sana ? Apa kuat beli mas, setahu saya cuma kuat foto terus sombong



dimas.tian13 said:


> ^^ itu ibox ke berapa ya di jogja?
> btw burger king buka 2 akhir tahun ini. hutan di timur sana apa kabar yak??? CLBK (cuma liat beli kagak)





adhianto said:


> Yg di sana masih euforia dengan wakai...baru nglarisin wakai aja udah koar2 sampai *gadul di mulutnya pada gogrok...*kirain kelasnya sudah pada nglarisin timberland, VANS x TNF, VANS x THRASHER gitu haha hai...tapi yo syukurlah udah pada beli daripada ke mal cuma ngemut driji...wkwkwk...


kotoran di mulutnya pada rontok



dimas.tian13 said:


> Wkwkwkwk, gue brasa liat manusia purba baru pertama kali menemukan api... diibaratkan seperti itulah manusia manusia hutan di timur sana.
> Timberland? gue yakin mereka bisa kok mas...* ISO LE UMUK, ISO LE NYAWANG, ISO LE NYACAT.... hahaha*


bisa sombong, bisa melihat, bisa mencela


Padahal sudah pernah diingatkan sebelumnya



eurico said:


> jika masih ada postingan seperti ini lagi di thread ini lagi masing2 forumer yang bersangkutan akan saya kenakan warning untuk untuk inappropriate language karena hanya posting one liner saja dan bernada city vs city, silahkan berforum dengan dewasa dan kami himbau untuk menggunakan bahasa indonesia, atau pakai bahasa inggris sekalian gak apa2 kay:


Sudah membuat orang lain tak nyaman juga



Mulia_atkins said:


> Mba Dhimas sama Mba Adhianto cus balik salon...
> ini bukan thread rumpi.


Terima kasih


----------



## bonzmahardika

dimas.tian13 said:


> Wkwkwkwk, *gue brasa liat manusia purba baru pertama kali menemukan api... diibaratkan seperti itulah manusia manusia hutan di timur sana*.
> Timberland? gue yakin mereka bisa kok mas... ISO LE UMUK, ISO LE NYAWANG, ISO LE NYACAT.... hahaha


Oh ya, khusus untuk post ini, kata "manusia-manusia" disini berarti jamak. Ini berarti merefer kepada warga/penduduk secara umum. Sudah masuk penghinaan kepada warga/penduduk suatu kota atau daerah

Terima kasih


----------



## eurico

bonzmahardika said:


> Dear Momod, tolong kedua forumer ini ditindak. Saya translete ya beberapa komen mereka
> Trit http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1943784&page=53
> 
> 
> 
> Orang ndeso/kampungan di timur Jogja
> 
> 
> 
> Desa di timur sana ? Apa kuat beli mas, setahu saya cuma kuat foto terus sombong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kotoran di mulutnya pada rontok
> 
> 
> 
> bisa sombong, bisa melihat, bisa mencela
> 
> 
> Padahal sudah pernah diingatkan sebelumnya
> 
> 
> 
> Sudah membuat orang lain tak nyaman juga
> 
> 
> 
> Terima kasih


Ya terima kasih sudah ditranslatekan... dengan begini semua forumer juga tahu artinya postingan tersebut tentang apa. Terkait dengan beberapa postingan tersebut di atas untuk introspeksi ke dalam saja... apakah yang mereka katakan itu benar adanya? apakah yang mereka katakan itu menggambarkan realita yang sesungguhnya atau tidak, serta bagaimana kita menyikapinya dengan bijak. Karena yang melakukan itu ternyata sudah pernah saya beri warning, di threadnya juga sudah dengan tegas saya berikan warning juga, akan tetapi kelakuan forumernya masih seperti itu kan yah... jadi ya mau diapa lagi, saya beri warning pun ke depannya mereka juga akan seperti itu lagi, mungkin sudah menjadi watak khusus bagi mereka. Maka himbauan saya bagi memang kalau ada forumer yang merasa "kena" dengan postingan mereka ya instrospeksi ke diri sendiri saja, untuk lebih ke self reminder dan menjadikan kalian forumer2 yang lebih baik lagi baik dalam berforum maupun dalam kehidupan nyata



bonzmahardika said:


> Oh ya, khusus untuk post ini, kata "manusia-manusia" disini berarti jamak. Ini berarti merefer kepada warga/penduduk secara umum. Sudah masuk penghinaan kepada warga/penduduk suatu kota atau daerah
> 
> Terima kasih


sama seperti yang sudah saya jelaskan di atas juga, mau dihina seperti apapun bagi forumer yang merasa gak usah terlalu diambil hati, daripada capek sendiri mikirin seperti itu, penyakit hati susah dihilangkan, tapi bisa kok dihilangkan. Selamat berforum kembali, saya harap kedua belah pihak bisa menyikapinya dengan bijak kay:


----------



## Wantony

Ary4.Don said:


> Ini apa seh kok lagi lagi bahas SARA dan kok ya orangnya itu itu aja... bahasan kalian memang tidak langsung menghina agama tpi nyinyir ke segala sesuatu tentang kelompok Islam. Kalian ini maunya apa seh ? Dendam kalah pilkada dan kalah di debat twitter ? Pelampiasannya bukan disini woy. Kelompok kami mengatas namakan agama krn menurut kami ada penyingkirian kelompok Islam. Kalau memang tidak ada spt itu buktikan dgn merangkul kelompok Islam. As simple like that...ingat SSC bukan tempat kalian menangis merengek curhat krn kelompok Islam.. Kalau kalian punya nyali sedikit saja datangi tuh grup medsos Islam kalian tantang debat disitu.. bukan ngumpet di SSC
> 
> Kalian minta bebas berpendapat. Kalian sendiri mengecam kebebasan berpendapat kelompok pro 212. Kalian tuding mereka macam macam yg ini yg itulah. Kalian sok kritik mereka yg berjubah agama tpi kalian sendiri berjubah nasionalisme, pancasila, toleransi, pluralitas dll. Kalian klaim kelompok 212 tidak mewakili Islam. Sy juga bs bilang kalian tidak mewakili nasionalis hanya ngaku ngaku.
> 
> Sdh gini saja kalian berhenti mengkritisi segala sesuatu tentang kelompok yg mengatasnamakan Islam. Coba apa kritik kalian buat kelompok yg mengatas namakan nasionalisme spt PDIP yg trkorup versi KPK kalian diam. Kelompok NKRI harga mati yg menerobos hotel bandara dll di Kalimantan, Bali, Sulut dgn senjata tajam berteriak mengancam tpi kalian bungkam. Kelompok yg mengaku pluralitas toleransi dll tpi narkoba dsb kalian hening...ah sudahlah suka suka kalian mau apa..


punten om momod, saya sdikit "merusuh " di lapak faq, 

sy mau menanggapi quote @ary4.don

mnrt pandangan saya, wajar mreka gitu @ ary4.don, krn mreka mrasa mayoritas di forum ssci dgn isu2 kelompok igk, 212,ngeledekin sgala atribut agama mayoritas di indo n topik ini dijadikan bulan2an bwt mreka. mrasa di comfort zone. 

mreka ga ngerasa kl lelucon tsb menyakiti perasaan forumer lain spt saya, yg sgala atribut agama saya dijadikan guyonan n ejekan dlm forum dimari.

begitu sy sedikit berceloteh sbg bentuk pembelaan n penyeimbang, waahh rame2 mreka ksh berbagai label ke sy, mulai dr gol. sumbu pendek,intoleran,bumi datar dll. kl saya mah egp in aja. yg penting sgala atribut n simbol agama saya, saya bela!

mreka ga ada nyali datang ke grup medsos macam mca di fesbuk, liat aja representasi kubu mreka, spt bau sandal ala2 boliwud aka permadi arya n desi oh desi aka denny siregar. "duet maut" ni jd bintang ketika di undang di acr ilc @ tv one (bs diliat di youtube), di dumay mreka berdua sangat "garang" dlm berdebat, namun disaat debat di ilc tv one, "kegarangan" mreka seolah sirna, yg nampak, hanyalah "nyanyian nyiur melambai":lol:


----------



## kakek_ganas

Harus nya anda bisa instropeksi sendiri seperti apa yang terjadi.

Contoh
Thread pilkada 2018 saya merasa tidak ada sedikit pun yang masuk ke area sara, tp dari oknum forumer yg tiba tiba datang bawa nuansa sara

Thread Jakarta pun sama, yg di kritis i adalah kebijakan gubernur. Namun yg di tanggapi adalah Sara.


----------



## Wantony

sama, anda juga instropeksi diri

kl saling nuding, ga slese2 urusanx, makax sama2 jgn baperan ama postingan forumer yg satu dg yg lain


----------



## kakek_ganas

Mod apakah perlu untuk sedikit beri perhatian kepada user FeryFery yg datang bukan berdiskusi tetapi curhat dan posting yg tidak relevan? Kalo sekali dua x gpp. Namun kalo semua posting isi nya curhat pribadi ya apakah di benarkan?


----------



## You_soap

^^ Sepertinya kebijakan moderator sudah berubah, kalau bulan lalu moderator langsung brig dan gembok trit sekarang moderator menyerahkan pada kedewasaan masing-masing forumer.


----------



## kakek_ganas

Mod apakah posting seperti ini dibenarkan? Dari kemarin sy sudah memohon momod untuk memperhatikan user ini loh mod. 

Kalo menurut momod masih wajar, ya entah lah mod



FeryFery said:


> suriah urusan loe ya ? isis apa juga urusan loe ? mending kamu membentuk laskar merebut tanah suci bethlehem tempat yesus menginjakkan kaki meneteskan keringat saat dakwah 2017 tahun yang lalu


----------



## FeryFery

gak nyangka ternyata aku populer. makin membuktikan, yang diinginkan disini adalah lawan tanding yang gampang dibully, lawan tanding yang diam saja meski dibully parah. baru ketemu aku yang cemen, sudah kepanasan enggak kuat, minta hukuman om momods. kayak kelakuan kalian selama ini sudah bener saja, bully sana, bully sini, hina sana hina sini. giliran dibalikin, marah minta bantuan momod. terserahlah, mau ditendang mau dihantam, mau didelete, dibanned. aku enggak peduli. siapa tahu bisa jadi pengingat aja, suatu saat, suatu hari nanti, suatu masa entah di alam apa, jika kalian insaf, jika kalian sadar kekeliruan kalian, jangan sampai kalian menyesal, karena ternyata ada konskwensinya. semoga kalian semakin baik dalam diskusi


----------



## kakek_ganas

Mod beliau bersangkutan sendiri yang minta di tendang, di hantam, di delete, di banned.

Saya cuman menyampaikan ketidak cocok an saja bila dalam diskusi ternyata masuk ke sara offensive yg sangat jelas


----------



## kakek_ganas

Mod skrg yg bersangkutan personal attack. Apakah diperbolehkan?





FeryFery said:


> kayak wong nggenah wae rumangsamu. benahi dulu gayamu diskusi cuy. ora usah ngurusi wong liyo sik yo. sakne reek malah repot repot melototin semua omonganku kowe. repot repot lapor sana lapor sini. carmuk ke moderator. malih lali nggatekne anak bojomu dewe


----------



## inBaliTimur

kakek_ganas said:


> Mod skrg yg bersangkutan personal attack. Apakah diperbolehkan?


^^ Sudah dilaporkan ke moderator via PM bos.......

Memang agak disayangkan kalau moderator tidak tegas menindak orang-orang seperti itu.

PS: reply berikutnya via PM saja, karena sudah jadi rahasia umum.


----------



## IlhamBXT

inBaliTimur said:


> ^^ Sudah dilaporkan ke moderator via PM bos.......
> 
> Memang agak disayangkan kalau moderator tidak tegas menindak orang-orang seperti itu.
> 
> PS: reply berikutnya via PM saja, karena sudah jadi rahasia umum.


Kasihan Moderatornya juga, gamang.Dibanned psti muncul lagi dengan akun - akun lain.Maklum, mereka kan bekerja hanya lewat medsos.Berani lewat medsos kalau diciduk juga ngemis2 minta ampun.


----------



## inBaliTimur

Moderatornya dari luar negeri bos, jadi aturannya lebih ditegasin lagi. Kalau mereka berulah lagi, IP block bisa dimanfaatkan.

Terbaru: FeryFery sudah dikarungi.


----------



## kakek_ganas

Hehe muncul reinkarnasi nya langsung LONTONG SAYUR

kita liat saja sejauh mana beliau. Dalam koridor tidak berkata sara dan pa. Kl trolling trolling masih bs lah g d tanggepin

Eh tp dia langsung offensive Sara pada saat reborn nya





Lontong Sayur said:


> udah berapa hari gak masuk kesini eh olang olang cina ama kristen / katolik
> 
> di trit ini masih kesel kalah pilkada kemaren
> 
> ya udah lu olang bikin pilkada ulang ahok lawan kancut bolong pasti ahok
> 
> menang....xixixi


----------



## inBaliTimur

Sebenarnya akun itu sudah dari Maret berulah. Cuman jarang dipakai. Laporan segitiga merah sudah dikirim.

Tolong pengguna harus proaktif, klik tanda







kalau komentarnya berbau SARA/provokatif......


----------



## CrazyForID

deleted


----------



## inBaliTimur

CrazyForID said:


> ini forum online udah berasa gapunya moderator. auto-pilot.
> 
> tugas moderator yang utama untuk melakukan moderasi dalam satu diskusi, setahu saya. bukan malah jadi tukang ganti nama judul thread.
> sekarang mungkin kaskus lebih dimoderasiin kali ya.
> 
> buat moderator coba cari definisi moderasi itu apa ya.
> saran saya yang lama itu tetap. kalo uda gasanggup, estafet-in aja.


^^ Ada kesan kalau moderator sekarang cepat menyerah dengan ulah troller. Sama kayak SBY. Ga tegas. Akhirnya membiarkan troller berkuasa dan hanya berharap kedewasaan pengguna.

Bahkan ini yang menjadi dasar saya melapor lewat moderator luar negeri. Karena saya percaya dengan moderator luar negeri lebih mengerti tujuan moderasi dan sudah ga percaya moderator dalam negeri yang tidak tegas. Tak bergantung siapa, kalau sudah melanggar aturan posting di SSC langsung kena brig/ban.


----------



## ahonksirad

Baru buka FAQ 🙂

Om momod yang paham betul karakter forumer kedua kota ini kiranya bisa jadi mediator.

Saya pribadi sering bolak balik antara kedua kota ini. Bagaimanapun plus minus masing2 kota, selayaknya dihargai sebagai keputusannya masing2.

:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## eurico

CrazyForID said:


> ini forum online udah berasa gapunya moderator. auto-pilot.
> 
> tugas moderator yang utama untuk melakukan moderasi dalam satu diskusi, setahu saya. bukan malah jadi tukang ganti nama judul thread.
> sekarang mungkin kaskus lebih dimoderasiin kali ya.
> 
> buat moderator coba cari definisi moderasi itu apa ya.
> saran saya yang lama itu tetap. kalo uda gasanggup, estafet-in aja.


Ya sudah kamu saja sendiri yg ganti2 judul tret lol


----------



## eurico

inBaliTimur said:


> ^^ Ada kesan kalau moderator sekarang cepat menyerah dengan ulah troller. Sama kayak SBY. Ga tegas. Akhirnya membiarkan troller berkuasa dan hanya berharap kedewasaan pengguna.
> 
> Bahkan ini yang menjadi dasar saya melapor lewat moderator luar negeri. Karena saya percaya dengan moderator luar negeri lebih mengerti tujuan moderasi dan sudah ga percaya moderator dalam negeri yang tidak tegas. Tak bergantung siapa, kalau sudah melanggar aturan posting di SSC langsung kena brig/ban.


Kami melakukan moderasi dengan cara kami masing2 kalau memang moderasi saya sendiri dianggap lambat dan tidak reaktif ya harap maklum karena saya sendiri juga ada pekerjaan utama di luar momod di sini, tapi kami akan tetap berusaha memberikan moderasi yang tepat bagi forum ini, baik saya sendiri maupun david-80 dan juga bluesky tidak meninggalkan deskjob kami sebagai moderator di forum ini. Malahan sikap reaktif kalian forumer2 semua adalah yg kami butuhkan untuk ikut menjaga forum kita ini. Salah satunya ya itu tadi kalau ada yg oot laporkan di sini sesuai dengan tindakan pelanggaran mereka akan kami berikan warning jika berlanjut ya kami usulkan banned. Fyi yg bisa melakukan banned adalah momod di world forum, kami di sini hanya mengusulkan saja, jadi ya kalau mau langsung usul ke momod world forum tak masalah juga, kami tidak akan merasa dilangkahi juga tetapi malahan bersyukur telah dibantu... selebihnya dan kalau ada kekurangannya kami tetap memaksimalkan segala sumberdaya yg ada demi kenyamanan berforum bersama di ssci ini kay:


----------



## kakek_ganas

Saya sudah klik report user ini. Dan kedua kali saya posting d thread Ini





Lontong Sayur said:


> cina ama kristen emang begitu lagak nya di sosmed
> 
> kalo menghina & memfitnah Islam dan ulama jago dan hobby mrk
> 
> tapi kalo kejahatan mrk di buka langsung mewek koar koar minta momod
> 
> suruh banned.......hahahahaha:banana::banana::banana:






Lontong Sayur said:


> emang knp koh kalo kerja di koran cina ?.....hahahaha
> 
> kakek nya Anies itu anggota BPUPKI [ gugel aja sendiri kakek nya anies ]
> 
> hahahaha






Lontong Sayur said:


> kena banned ya.....mungkin saya target berikut nya
> 
> kalo cina - kristen aman aja ya mau ngomong apa juga






Lontong Sayur said:


> jadi inget ama forumer syiah si pemuja wali setan buta koruptor bulog - uang
> 
> bantuan sultan brunei utk rakyat indonesia yg kena krisis thn 98 di sikat sendiri
> 
> kalo ngomong dikit dikit wahabi


.


----------



## kakek_ganas

Ke tiga x nya saya report postingan beliau d thread ini.





Lontong Sayur said:


> agama syiah mah karbala tanah suci nya






Lontong Sayur said:


> kalo yg liberal merusak Islam boleh ya
> 
> kalo yg bela Islam di cap teroris-radikal-intoleran bla bla bla
> 
> emang gitu mau nya org ***** , mrk mau nya umat Islam cuma KTP nya doang






Lontong Sayur said:


> ni dia komandan teroris syiah raja mut'ah IRGC pembunuh umat Islam ahlu Sunnah di iraq-suriah






Lontong Sayur said:


> teroris terbesar di indonesia itu kristen yaitu dokter alex manuputy ketua RMS pembantai
> 
> 9000 umat Islam ambon - maluku....di mana alex manuputy sekarang ?
> 
> di amerika dlm perlindungan raja teroris kristen dunia


----------



## CrazyForID

eurico said:


> Ya sudah kamu saja sendiri yg ganti2 judul tret lol


nothing personal
i just cant stand seeing discussions here reach another low


----------



## You_soap

Dear moderator, saya rasa keberadaan akun ini perlu dipertimbangkan karena bila diperhatikan sejak lama terindikasi sebagai troller yang memang sengaja memancing kekisruhan, kata-katanya tidak sopan, terlalu bangga pada kotanya, dan telah melakukan personal attack. Saya quote beberapa postingan ybs.

Ini di trit-trit Jogja



dimas.tian13 said:


> Ndeso wetan kono? Po kuat tuku mas, sak retiku kuate muk moto tros umuk... Generasi micin jaman now


Translate: Desa di timur sana ? Apa kuat beli mas, setahu saya cuma kuat foto terus sombong



dimas.tian13 said:


> Wkwkwkwk, gue brasa liat manusia purba baru pertama kali menemukan api... diibaratkan seperti itulah manusia manusia hutan di timur sana.
> Timberland? gue yakin mereka bisa kok mas... ISO LE UMUK, ISO LE NYAWANG, ISO LE NYACAT.... hahaha


translate: BISA SOMBONG, BISA MELIHAT, BISA MENCELA 

Ini di trit-trit Solo



dimas.tian13 said:


> congratulation, doa gue sih cukup 1, "Semoga laku dan nggak sepi", udah itu aja.





dimas.tian13 said:


> Wah ramai pejalan kaki yakk... Gada yang belanja nih? Plastic bag metro ngga ada tuh, terlihat pejalan kaki yang gak jajan apa apa. hno: CLBK, cuma liat beli kagak





dimas.tian13 said:


> Hopefully with the presence (H & M) can change the culture of the visitors. Sad to see visitors walking with bare hands
> 
> 
> 
> Saya ragu (pull&bear) akan laris disini, melihat kultur budaya orang orangnya yang hanya suka berjalan kaki dan sekedar melihat tanpa membelinya. Sungguh ironi. Metro yang harganya tidak jauh beda saja terlihat nggak ada yang beli. Mungkin memang sudah menjadi budaya disini





dimas.tian13 said:


> ^^ wah wah, berterima kasihlah sama pendatang dan wisatawan. musim diskonan gini mah sudah biasa. semoga berkat end season bisa merubah sales disini dari mengenaskan jadi hampir mengenaskan lah minimal





dimas.tian13 said:


> I think she did not know about your language, *I think you better use another language such as monkeys or pigs*


Sangat tidak nyaman sekali melihat diskusi yang berkualitas dikotori oleh tulisan-tulisan penghinaan dan pemancing keributan ini. :bash::bash:


----------



## tanokichi

^^
momod pasti bingung deh mau ngeban / ngebrig akun dari forumer diatas atau gak. kalo misal di ban pasti bakal ada pergolakan/demo karena yg diatas di ban kok yg ngrusuh di forum politik ga di ban (yg menurut saya bahasanya lebih parah dari forumer diatas. bisa dilihat di forum politik bahasanya ampunn dah). ini bakal menunjukkan kalo momod tidak adil dan seakan2 membela forumer yg 1 daerah dengan momod sedangkan forumer yg ngrusuh di politik dibiarkan karena forumer tsb tidak ngerusuh di forum metropolitan asal momod. dan keadilan momod sedang diuji saat ini.
:cheers:


----------



## eurico

^^ berat beban hidupku sudah menambah berat badan kuhhhhhh..... #mantengintimbangan


----------



## You_soap

tanokichi said:


> ^^
> momod pasti bingung deh mau ngeban / ngebrig akun dari forumer diatas atau gak. kalo misal di ban pasti bakal ada pergolakan/demo karena yg diatas di ban kok yg ngrusuh di forum politik ga di ban (yg menurut saya bahasanya lebih parah dari forumer diatas. bisa dilihat di forum politik bahasanya ampunn dah). ini bakal menunjukkan kalo momod tidak adil dan seakan2 membela forumer yg 1 daerah dengan momod sedangkan forumer yg ngrusuh di politik dibiarkan karena forumer tsb tidak ngerusuh di forum metropolitan asal momod. dan keadilan momod sedang diuji saat ini.
> :cheers:


Dua-duanya layak BANNED demi menjaga etika berforum dan kualitas skyscrapercity.


----------



## bharadya

^^ Nice words, I miss the old time of this forum.


----------



## PAYIB

You_soap said:


> Dua-duanya layak BANNED demi menjaga etika berforum dan kualitas skyscrapercity.


Yang di forum politik setuju dibanned, klo yang satunya anggap aja dagelan mataram..gojekan kakang adi...sedulur tuo kudu iso ngemong..ojo nggo loro ati. :cheers:


----------



## eurico

Tret tantangan dan masa depan DKI ditutup ya.... yg nutup Jan langsung dan beliau sudah menuliskan apa alasannya, dan hal itu juga sejalan dengan keputusan2 kami untuk menutup beberapa thread seperti beberapa waktu yang lalu, walaupun keputusan tersebut mungkin tidak populis di mata khalayak forumer ssci. Masalah nanti ke depannya apakah akan dibuka lagi atau enggak kami belum bisa mengkonfirmasinya karena yang menutup adalah Jan sendiri, kepada TS yang tabah ya, threadnya digembok, bagi yang suka posting di situ ya bisa diambil pelajaran bersama saja, yang suka ngrusuh ya puasa dahulu ngrusuh di situ :cheers:

NB: beberapa forumer yang suka merusuh sudah mendapatkan ganjaran banned dari forum ssc ini, ke depannya karena pada minta ketegasan, kami tim moderator akan tegas juga 1 pelanggaran = 1 kali warning, 3 kali warning kumulatif langsung kami usulkan banned, karena sejatinya manusia tempat nya salah dan layak mendapatkan kesempatan untuk memperbaiki diri namun jika udah diwarning tapi masih geje juga sampai dengan 3 kali warning langsung kami usulkan banned dan so far biasanya yg kami usulkan banned sakses dibanned oleh momod world forum, jadi selamat berforum kembali, in urbanity we trust


----------



## Twisctre

Ada caranya mod buat balikin mobile ver ssc kalau sudah tekan full version?

Selain logout dan login lagi tentunya..... Ini kemaren mau nge iggy-list beberapa forumer, dan hny bermodal hape, akhirnya nekat dan nyesel...

Aku tak nyaman mod dengan desktop ver on mobile. Kecuali buat thread sf sospol yg harap maklum....


----------



## inBaliTimur

Twisctre said:


> Ada caranya mod buat balikin mobile ver ssc kalau sudah tekan full version?
> 
> Selain logout dan login lagi tentunya..... Ini kemaren mau nge iggy-list beberapa forumer, dan hny bermodal hape, akhirnya nekat dan nyesel...
> 
> Aku tak nyaman mod dengan desktop ver on mobile. Kecuali buat thread sf sospol yg harap maklum....


^^ Satu-satunya kalau menurut saya adalah bersihkan cookie. Bisa dilaporin ke developer software forumnya sebagai glitch. Nggak tahu kenapa. Saya juga jarang buka SSC via mobile.

Sebagai keterbukaan informasi, memang saya yang melaporkan thread Jakarta dan anti-terorisme yang kerap menjadi biang keributan di SSCI kepada moderator luar, kemungkinan Jan tahu dari moderator tsb. Bukan iseng, tapi karena ingin Skyscrapercity Indonesia adem kembali sebelum pilkada DKI menghancurkan segala-galanya.


----------



## kakek_ganas

Saya merasa seperti ada yang salah.

Karena kedatangan pengacau akibat nya thread yg sudah kondusif menjadi tidak kondusif.

Ide awal dari thread tersebut bukan bernuansa politik tp mengamati kebijakan kebijakan yang terjadi. Bukan kah thread SSCI ini berkaitan dengan pembangunan?

Dan pembangunan tersebut pasti berkaitan dengan kebijakan pemerintah. Dan SSCI cukup diperhatikan oleh pemerintahan. Alangkah bagus nya jika apa yg Didiskusikan mendapat perhatian dari pemerintah

Apakah mau arah dari SSCI adalah forum untuk menghitung tinggi bangunan, harapan harapan agar yg punya proyek bs bangun tinggi tinggi an. Kemudian banyak banyak an bangunan tinggi dr kota ke kota?

Alangkah tidak berbobot nya bila hal itu terjadi.

Dan mungkin kritikan kepada momod dari saya pribadi. Sebagai polisi tidak lah mungkin bisa pelanggaran hanya didaamin saja menunggu kesadaran. Tp harus ditindak agar yg melanggar di selesaikan bukan thread yg di selesai kan.

Contoh kebijakan momod yg kemarin analogi saya. Di kota a banyak vandalism, polisi biarin aja dengan harapan agar warga bs dewasa bertindak. Ketika vandalism itu menyebabkan kerusuhan kemudian kota a di bubar kan. Kemudian Polisi nya berkata, semoga menjadi pelajaran bagi kota kota yang lain.

Suatu kebijakan non populis yg agak aneh.

Cmiiw


----------



## Venantio

eurico said:


> Tret tantangan dan masa depan DKI ditutup ya.... yg nutup Jan langsung dan beliau sudah menuliskan apa alasannya, dan hal itu juga sejalan dengan keputusan2 kami untuk menutup beberapa thread seperti beberapa waktu yang lalu, walaupun keputusan tersebut mungkin tidak populis di mata khalayak forumer ssci. Masalah nanti ke depannya apakah akan dibuka lagi atau enggak kami belum bisa mengkonfirmasinya karena yang menutup adalah Jan sendiri, kepada TS yang tabah ya, threadnya digembok, bagi yang suka posting di situ ya bisa diambil pelajaran bersama saja, yang suka ngrusuh ya puasa dahulu ngrusuh di situ :cheers:
> 
> NB: beberapa forumer yang suka merusuh sudah mendapatkan ganjaran banned dari forum ssc ini, ke depannya karena pada minta ketegasan, kami tim moderator akan tegas juga 1 pelanggaran = 1 kali warning, 3 kali warning kumulatif langsung kami usulkan banned, karena sejatinya manusia tempat nya salah dan layak mendapatkan kesempatan untuk memperbaiki diri namun jika udah diwarning tapi masih geje juga sampai dengan 3 kali warning langsung kami usulkan banned dan so far biasanya yg kami usulkan banned sakses dibanned oleh momod world forum, jadi selamat berforum kembali, in urbanity we trust


Mod, tanya boleh?

Warning yang dimaksud itu warning secara pribadi, maksudnya warning diberikan langsung kepada individu masing-masing, ataukah warning yang sifatnya keseluruhan, yang diposting oleh momod ke forum secara langsung tanpa menyebut orang?


----------



## Venantio

kakek_ganas said:


> Saya merasa seperti ada yang salah.
> 
> Karena kedatangan pengacau akibat nya thread yg sudah kondusif menjadi tidak kondusif.
> 
> Ide awal dari thread tersebut bukan bernuansa politik tp mengamati kebijakan kebijakan yang terjadi. Bukan kah thread SSCI ini berkaitan dengan pembangunan?
> 
> Dan pembangunan tersebut pasti berkaitan dengan kebijakan pemerintah. Dan SSCI cukup diperhatikan oleh pemerintahan. Alangkah bagus nya jika apa yg Didiskusikan mendapat perhatian dari pemerintah
> 
> Apakah mau arah dari SSCI adalah forum untuk menghitung tinggi bangunan, harapan harapan agar yg punya proyek bs bangun tinggi tinggi an. Kemudian banyak banyak an bangunan tinggi dr kota ke kota?
> 
> Alangkah tidak berbobot nya bila hal itu terjadi.
> 
> Dan mungkin kritikan kepada momod dari saya pribadi. Sebagai polisi tidak lah mungkin bisa pelanggaran hanya didaamin saja menunggu kesadaran. Tp harus ditindak agar yg melanggar di selesaikan bukan thread yg di selesai kan.
> 
> Contoh kebijakan momod yg kemarin analogi saya. Di kota a banyak vandalism, polisi biarin aja dengan harapan agar warga bs dewasa bertindak. Ketika vandalism itu menyebabkan kerusuhan kemudian kota a di bubar kan. Kemudian Polisi nya berkata, semoga menjadi pelajaran bagi kota kota yang lain.
> 
> Suatu kebijakan non populis yg agak aneh.
> 
> Cmiiw


Saya pernah kontak langsung ke Jan soal boleh tidaknya pembicaraan atau diskusi soal-soal di luar masalah perkotaan, atau gedung-gedung dll. Secara umum Jan bilang memang sebaiknya dihindari, tetapi beliau juga mengatakan bahwa hal tersebut bukan berarti sama sekali dilarang. Tentunya pembicaraannya harus berhati-hati, karena sering terjadi "pertempuran" pembicaraan.

Kadang kala sulit dibedakan antara pendapat, dan tulisan yang melecehkan. 

Intinya adalah, forum ini adalah forum yang mengedepankan tukar menukar informasi, gambar, ide dan diskusi soal perkotaan, gedung-gedung, bangunan lainnya dll. Pembicaraan soal politik, ekonomi, sexuality, religion dan hal-hal lain yang berbeda dari fokus forum ini tidak dilarang, tetapi dianjurkan untuk dihindari jika sering membawa "malapetaka" diskusi.

I can understand that...


----------



## Mehome

Pagi2 baca ginian.. kelewatan PA nya, mods



rahul medan said:


> Terus urusannya apa ya ama aku mau kau komen sebulan sekali atau setahun sekali atau gk komen sama sekali... Situ artis...???
> 
> 
> *Kalau kau mukakmu aja sudah kampungan yang gk bisa ditolong lagi kecuali oplas kok malah sok elegant*.


----------



## eurico

^^ sudah saya peringatkan di threadnya dan ybs sudah saya brig juga, ybs sudah 3 kali melakukan pelanggaran termasuk yang terakhir ini, maka akan segera kami usulkan untuk banned kay:


----------



## Jordan Tan

Dear Mods,

IMHO, sekaligus sekedar usul, kalau bisa dicabut usulan Banned atas Rahul Medan. kontribusi Rahul Medan di SSCI tak bisa dipandang sebelah mata. kita patut berterimakasih kepada thread buatan Rahul Medan menghitung emporis seluruh kota Indoensia yang sudah punya HR. ada berapa sih akun yang memiliki effort sebesar itu demi SSCI saat ini ? langka lho Mods

dan inilah point gw : bahwa banyak sekali akun di SSCI ini sudah terlatih untuk memancing keributan, menebar PA secara halus sesuai kaidah. baby face. innocent. dan benefitnya jelas : terkesan kebal dan tidak pernah diusulkan Banned. namun sayang, sekali lagi, yang sering dihukum dan Dibanned, adalah akun akun yang tidak tahan dan tidak terlatih untuk menghadapi para veteran dunia maya ini

sama dengan kasus akun SARA yang sering gw usulkan untuk reaktifasi akun yang Dibanned, kasus Rahul Medan ini juga adalah kasus reaksi. IMHO, tidak harus selalu semua akun yang bereaksi yang dihukum di SSCI ini. sementara itu para dedengkot pemicu kebencian dan penebar PA justru play victim. berapa kali gw lapor PA dan pelanggaran isu SARA, namun justru Rahul Medan yang diusulkan Banned

Mods, sekali lagi, mohon dicabut usulan Banned atas Rahul Medan

Semoga Dipertimbangkan


----------



## eurico

makanya itu pikir2 lagi dalam berposting siapa pun itu, apalagi kalian forumer yang sudah punya "tabungan" infractions atau warning, kami tidak bisa lagi pandang bulu atau pilih kasih, akan kami banned rahul medan setelah brig nya diangkat dalam 3 hari ke depan


----------



## iron medan

Iya ni mod coba ditelusuri "yg PA ke satu kota itu ya sianugerah" komentar ya aja suka menjatuhkan/mengecilkan kesatu kota tertentu.


----------



## eurico

ybs sudah saya brig juga kay:


----------



## iron medan

eurico said:


> makanya itu pikir2 lagi dalam berposting siapa pun itu, apalagi kalian forumer yang sudah punya "tabungan" infractions atau warning, kami tidak bisa lagi pandang bulu atau pilih kasih, akan kami banned rahul medan setelah brig nya diangkat dalam 3 hari ke depan


Setuju mod dengan tidak pilih kasih,tpi anugerah jga harus dibanned dengan sering ya PA kesatu kota.


----------



## eurico

^^ sejauh ini baru sekali anugrah84 mendapatkan warning. Perlu saya ingatkan lagi 3 kali warning akumulatif = usulan banned


----------



## geeks

Jordan Tan said:


> Dear Mods,
> 
> 
> dan inilah point gw : bahwa banyak sekali akun di SSCI ini sudah terlatih untuk memancing keributan, menebar PA secara halus sesuai kaidah. baby face. innocent. dan benefitnya jelas : terkesan kebal dan tidak pernah diusulkan Banned. namun sayang, sekali lagi, yang sering dihukum dan Dibanned, adalah akun akun yang tidak tahan dan tidak terlatih untuk menghadapi para veteran dunia maya ini
> 
> Mods, sekali lagi, mohon dicabut usulan Banned atas Rahul Medan
> 
> Semoga Dipertimbangkan


indeed sangat disayangkan akun seperti itu dibanned, mungkin karena tidak terlatih menghadapi veteran dunia maya yang selalu play victim dan menebar PA dengan halus padahal PA juga.

mungkin PA individu vs group attack sekarang lebih berbahaya kali ya. atau mungkin saja suatu saat akun cloningan bisa saja muncul menimbulkan kegaduhan dan hanya diberikan brig bukan banned dengan alasan baru mendapat 1x warning.


----------



## Mulia_atkins

eurico said:


> makanya itu pikir2 lagi dalam berposting siapa pun itu, apalagi kalian forumer yang sudah punya "tabungan" infractions atau warning, kami tidak bisa lagi pandang bulu atau pilih kasih, akan kami banned rahul medan setelah brig nya diangkat dalam 3 hari ke depan


Silahkan di vote siapa yg setuju Rahul di Banned ?
Pertimbangannya adalah kontribusi Rahul dalam SSC, tanpa rahul siapa yg akan memaintain thread Emporis Indonesia???, apakah anugerah mau menggantikan???


----------



## eurico

Gak ada voting untuk banned anggota forumer di sini jadi mau votingnya sepanjang apapun, sebanyak apapun pendukung nya mohon maaf usulan banned akan tetap kami layangkan


----------



## zee_ardo

eurico said:


> Gak ada voting untuk banned anggota forumer di sini jadi mau votingnya sepanjang apapun, sebanyak apapun pendukung nya mohon maaf usulan banned akan tetap kami layangkan


Cara melihat akumulasi brig di id kita gmn ya pak?


----------



## laba-laba

eurico said:


> ^^ sejauh ini baru sekali anugrah84 mendapatkan warning. Perlu saya ingatkan lagi 3 kali warning akumulatif = usulan banned


Om, Saya krocek ke Rahul, menurut dia tidak ada 3x warning ke Rahul.

Bisa ditampilkan 3 warning tersebut Om ?


----------



## eurico

zee_ardo said:


> Cara melihat akumulasi brig di id kita gmn ya pak?


AFAIK hanya bisa dilihat oleh tim moderator saja, dan itu rahasia tim moderator juga, oleh karena itu jangan sampai peraturan 3 kali warning = usulan banned ini dijadikan sebagai kuota untuk memposting nyampah yang menyulut city vs city, PA dsb di forum ini, oh baru nyampah sekali aman.... oh baru posting pa 2 kali aman... iya aman menurut kalian yang pada posting tetapi kami tim moderator bisa mengecek sudah berapa kali forumer melakukan pelanggaran dan mendapatkan warning.




laba-laba said:


> Om, Saya krocek ke Rahul, menurut dia tidak ada 3x warning ke Rahul.
> 
> Bisa ditampilkan 3 warning tersebut Om ?


mohon maaf saya tidak bisa menampilkan datanya, akan tetapi akan saya berikan data tahun pelanggarannya, yaitu sekali pada tahun 2013, satu kali lagi pada tahun 2014 dan yang terkini yang tahun 2018 ini sehingga totalnya ada 3 kali infractions.


----------



## laba-laba

eurico said:


> AFAIK hanya bisa dilihat oleh tim moderator saja, dan itu rahasia tim moderator juga, oleh karena itu jangan sampai peraturan 3 kali warning = usulan banned ini dijadikan sebagai kuota untuk memposting nyampah yang menyulut city vs city, PA dsb di forum ini, oh baru nyampah sekali aman.... oh baru posting pa 2 kali aman... iya aman menurut kalian yang pada posting tetapi kami tim moderator bisa mengecek sudah berapa kali forumer melakukan pelanggaran dan mendapatkan warning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mohon maaf saya tidak bisa menampilkan datanya, akan tetapi akan saya berikan data tahun pelanggarannya, yaitu sekali pada tahun 2013, satu kali lagi pada tahun 2014 dan yang terkini yang tahun 2018 ini sehingga totalnya ada 3 kali infractions.


Warning2 dalam bentuk apa ini ya Om?

Awak pengen tau.


----------



## Venantio

Mod, pertanyaan saya kok gak ada tanggapan? Forumer awambicara ini siapa mod? Kok kayak siluman?


----------



## eurico

Yang pertama inappropriate language , yang kedua personal attack, yang ketiga insulted other member, sikahkan introspeksi terhadap diri sendiri masih layak kah forumer dengan 3 kali pelanggaran akumulatif seperti ini tidak dibanned



Venantio said:


> Mod, pertanyaan saya kok gak ada tanggapan? Forumer awambicara ini siapa mod? Kok kayak siluman?


oh yang mana? ditulis lagi saja di sini atau via pm atau vm juga gakpapa


----------



## laba-laba

eurico said:


> Yang pertama inappropriate language , yang kedua personal attack, yang ketiga insulted other member, sikahkan introspeksi terhadap diri sendiri masih layak kah forumer dengan 3 kali pelanggaran akumulatif seperti ini tidak dibanned
> 
> 
> 
> oh yang mana? ditulis lagi saja di sini atau via pm atau vm juga gakpapa


Maksud aku, warning2 di SSC ini dalam bentuk apa saja? 
PM ? brigh ? Warning di thread ? Atau apa?

Dan model warning2 apa saja yg sudah dilayangkan ke Rahul?


Ini my last Q


----------



## eurico

laba-laba said:


> Maksud aku, warning2 di SSC ini dalam bentuk apa saja?
> PM ? brigh ? Warning di thread ? Atau apa?


warning/infraction yang biasanya diikuti dengan hukuman brig


----------



## arif doank

Apakah Rahul sudah pernah kena brig?


----------



## eurico

arif doank said:


> Apakah Rahul sudah pernah kena brig?


menurut menu yang bisa tim momod lihat sudah 3 kali kay:


----------



## iron medan

arif doank said:


> Apakah Rahul sudah pernah kena brig?


Baru 1 x kena brig.


----------



## eurico

Saya di sini hanya mengikuti peraturan yang ada, saya pun juga hanya bisa mengusulkan saja, putusan ada di momod di world forum.

kalian para forumer kemarin2 pada minta ketegasan, saat saya melakukan pilihan2 memoderasi secara personal saya sendiri kalian pada bilang tidak tegas, berat sebelah dsb. Sekarang saat saya strict ke peraturan yang ada pada protes semua datang semua pendukungnya, saya harap hargai juga proses yang ada, hargai juga forumer2 yang lain, hargai forumer2 yang menggunakan forum ini untuk berdiskusi secara sehat, dengan pemikiran yang jernih dan terbuka, kalian pikir dengan kalian masih berposting tidak jelas seperti itu bisa membuat nyaman forumer lainnya? Kita sama2 menjaga kondusifitas forum ini, biar sama2 enak diskusinya dan yang penting hargai diri kalian sendiri untuk tidak melakukan pelanggaran2 tersebut.


----------



## laba-laba

iron medan said:


> Baru 1 x kena brig.


Oooo.. Baru 1x kena brig bisa kena ban toh...


----------



## dimz_ctn

laba-laba said:


> Oooo.. Baru 1x kena brig bisa kena ban toh...


Brig bisa ampe 2 kali. Kalau banned mah tergantung keinginan moderator wilayah tersebut. Dibikin santai aja lah, bikin baru juga bisa toh. Jgn pada baper ih


----------



## laba-laba

dimz_ctn said:


> Brig bisa ampe 2 kali. Kalau banned mah tergantung keinginan moderator wilayah tersebut. Dibikin santai aja lah, bikin baru juga bisa toh. Jgn pada baper ih


Ooo ga jelas gitu ya brarti om?

Sejak kapan gitu?


----------



## zee_ardo

eurico said:


> warning/infraction yang biasanya diikuti dengan hukuman brig


Pak, masa saya gk bisa lihat brp kali saya kena brig? Biar ada kecocokan data dan tranparansi manajemen ssc... Selain itu juga membuat sy semakin taat aturan... Tq


----------



## Namewee

Rahul itu kayaknya akumulasi antara peringatan sama brig. Terus sekarang dapat brig lagi.


----------



## eurico

^^ @zee ardo, maaf datanya gak bisa kami buka di forum ini, seperti yang sudah saya posting sebelumnya jangan dijadikan 3 kali warning ini sebagai kuota untuk nyampah, pelanggaran2 yang berat bisa langsung berujung pada banned juga.

Untuk forumer ssci semua dan terkhusus bro rahulmedan anda sudah mendapatkan 3 kali infractions, jika saya tidak menghagai anda tentu sudah saya posting pelanggaran apa saja itu kapan infraction diberikan dan oleh momod siapa, namun karena saya masih menghargai anda sebagai forumer ssci ini saya tidak melakukan itu, sebelumnya saya sudah membeberkan pada tahun kapan dan atas pelanggaran apa infractions dilakukan atas dasar permintaan forumer yang lain, akan tetapi kami tidak bisa membuka lebih data nya. Walau ada yang bilang 1 kali brig lah, berapa kali warning lah, beberapa kali brig lah, saya tetap berpegang pada data yang terpampang pada menu moderator yang ada. 

Saya harap penjelasan saya ini bisa memuaskan semua pihak yang ada, dan saya hanya menjalankan tugas saja sebagai moderator. Dari dulu pada minta ban saja... ban saja... forumer ini, forumer itu, tetapi pada waktu itu saya tidak mau melakukan itu karena pasti akan ada polemik yang mengikutinya baik dari sisi pendukungnya atau yang menolaknya. Namun kini dengan fungsi moderasi yang diamanatkan kepada saya, biarkan saya melaksanakan tugas saya sebagaimana peraturan yang ada, sayapun hanya menjalan fungsi dan tugas sebagai modertor di forum SSCI ini, agar forum ini tetap ada pada koridornya. Anggap saja yang kemarin2 yang masih pada nyolot, OOT namun tidak sempat kami warning sebagai bonus, apalagi yang sudah dibanned tapi pada bikin akun lagi, asal dikemudian hari tidak nyolot, tidak menimbulkan kegaduhan oot city vs city ataupun PA gak papa lah, tetapi sekalinya bikin kisruh lagi, infractions akan melayang, saya pastikan itu.


----------



## Ary4.Don

Mod mau nanya :

1. Yg menggantikan Rahul di trit Rate Our Highrise siapa? 

2. Rahul sdh 3 kali kena peringatan. Tpi 2 kalinya kata Momod tahun 2013 dan 2014. Bukankah saat itu belum diberlakukan kebijakan 3 kali warning dibanned permanen ? Apakah kebijakan ini berlaku surut ? 

3. Setelah dpt peringatan yg kedua smpai yang ketiga ada jarak cukup lama 3 tahun. Berarti selama itu Rahul sdh berperilaku baik (good attitude). Apa ada kebijakan "pemutihan"? Misal seseorang sdh dpt 2 kali warning tpi dlm jangka waktu cukup lama di brprilaku baik misalkan bebrapa tahun. Kemudian dia komen nyolot krn kepancing. Bolehkan dia dpt amnesti krn perilakunya baik selama ini ? Misalkan 2 kali warning sebelumnya dihitung 1 kali saja atau bahkan dihapus. Apa bisa orang yg dibanned permanen ketika dpt 3 kali warning tpi dlm waktu singkat misal 1 -2 tahun ?

Sy jg prnah dpt warning brig. Tpi saat itu sebelumnya sy blum tahu ada aturan oot dilarang dan 3 kali warning dpt banned permanen. Apakah bila sy sdh meminta maaf dan brprilaku sopan sy bisa dpt "pemutihan" ?


----------



## Mehome

Ary4.Don said:


> Sy jg prnah dpt warning brig. *Tpi saat itu sebelumnya sy blum tahu ada aturan oot dilarang *dan 3 kali warning dpt banned permanen. Apakah bila sy sdh meminta maaf dan brprilaku sopan sy bisa dpt "pemutihan" ?


Mod, saya mau lapor komentar forumer yg satu ini nih... udah oot, rasis minta ampun.. di trit ekonomi malah bahas olahraga dan ajang kecantikan hno: bawa2 agama lagi tu.. kebiasaan jahat ga hilang2 deh



Ary4.Don said:


> Ini apa sih kok sering komen banggain ras trtentu. Luaskan pikiranmu. Lihat daftar org trkaya Forbes dan peraih Nobel didominas orang Kaukasia dan Yahudi. Lihat pemenang Miss Universe dan Miss World didominasi wanita Kaukasia, Amerika Latin bahkan India. Lihat film internasional dan musik internasional didominasi Kaukasia (Hollywood), India (Bollywood), Korea (K Pop). Amerika Latin (Telenovel). Bahkan lbh banyak org Afro Amerika jdi artis Hollywood drpd org Asia. Di AS malah ras Asia yg plg sukses itu India. Dokter, ilmuwan dan org trkaya di AS yg dari keturunan Asia itu trbanyak org India. Silicon Valley pusatnya teknologi di AS isinya org Kaukasia dan India.
> 
> Lihat olahraga top dunia (balap, tinju, sepakbola, tenis, basket) msh didominasi org Kaukasia, Amerika Latin dan Afrika. Lihat pendapatan per kapita negara yg trtinggi lagi lagi Kaukasia dan malah Arab. Lihat agama dunia yg trbesar dri ras Yahudi (Kristen), Arab (Islam) dan India (Hindu, Buddha). Di Indonesia memang harus diakui org Jawa, Sumatera, Sulawesi dll jarang jdi konglomerat tpi mereka menghasilkan cendekiawan dan ilmuwan di universitas negeri. Artis Sunda bukan main cantiknya euy. My point is jangan trlalu unggulkan etnis sendiri tpi semua etnis punya kelebihan.


----------



## kakek_ganas

Please forumer nick Jordan Tan bisa komen

Akun tersebut kan anda minta lift banned brick dll... Apakah layak?


----------



## Mulia_atkins

Akun ini juga layak di Banned. Sudah sering juga buat kegaduhan.



anugrah84 said:


> Lol
> 
> Mental terminal nya keluar,
> 
> jualan baju loakan di pasar senen aja lu.


----------



## Ary4.Don

Mehome said:


> Mod, saya mau lapor komentar forumer yg satu ini nih... udah oot, rasis minta ampun.. di trit ekonomi malah bahas olahraga dan ajang kecantikan hno: bawa2 agama lagi tu.. kebiasaan jahat ga hilang2 deh


Ooo jdi ini juga yg melaporkan Rahul Medan. Klo kelompoknya sendiri yg brbuat onar gak dilaporin. Silahkan anda tebalkan mana komen sy yg anda anggap rasis dlm laporan anda? mana komen sy menghina ras trtentu ? Tidak ada sebiji pun..justru komen sy plg bawah poinnya akui sekua ras punya kelebihan..

Sy hanya membahas ilmiah kelebihan dri ras lain tanpa menjelekkan ras trtentu. Sy membahas itu krn sebelumnya member Rajawali Yoko rutin puluhan kali komen banggakan ras trtentu. Sy hanya berusaha mengimbangi. Kok anda tak pernah laporkan dia ? Tiap hari, tiap jam dia komen menlen strong dll malah anda dukung pdhl gak ada hubungan sama sekali dgn tritnya.


----------



## Mehome

Ary4.Don said:


> Ooo jdi ini juga yg melaporkan Rahul Medan. Klo kelompoknya sendiri yg brbuat onar gak dilaporin. Silahkan anda tebalkan mana komen sy yg anda anggap rasis dlm laporan anda? mana komen sy menghina ras trtentu ? Tidak ada sebiji pun..justru komen sy plg bawah poinnya akui sekua ras punya kelebihan..
> 
> *Sy hanya membahas ilmiah kelebihan dri ras lain tanpa menjelekkan ras trtentu.* Sy membahas itu krn sebelumnya member Rajawali Yoko rutin puluhan kali komen banggakan ras trtentu. Sy hanya berusaha mengimbangi. Kok anda tak pernah laporkan dia ? Tiap hari, tiap jam dia komen menlen strong dll malah anda dukung pdhl gak ada hubungan sama sekali dgn tritnya.


Mas, kalo ga tau apa itu arti OOT, coba tolong menyepi dulu dari forum ini ya. 

Salah koq nyolot hno:


----------



## Ary4.Don

Mehome said:


> Mas, kalo ga tau apa itu arti OOT, coba tolong menyepi dulu dari forum ini ya.
> 
> Salah koq nyolot hno:


Ooo jdi anda sdh ralat laporan anda tdi. Yg nyebut klo sy ini rasis. Kini anda ralat krn sy oot. Oke anda sdh PA sy 2 kali : ngatain sy rasis dan nyolot. Klo sy oot, dimana sy hanya menjawab komen Rajawali Yoko. Knp anda tidak laporkan Rajawali Yoko yg ratusan kali posting banggain ras trtentu sebelumnya yg notabene ras dia sendiri ? Bukankah dia lbh sering oot ?

Sy hanya menimpali. Lagian komen sy masih ada kaitannya juga soal pencapaian ekonomi org Kaukasia dll. Krn tritnya ekonomi, bisnis, internasional dll. Note : sy bukan org Kaukasia dll. Jdi dlm hal ini sy netral. Mana ada rasis yg banggain etnis lain. Justru rasis itu yg komen banggain etnis sendiri. You know who...


----------



## eurico

Ary4.Don said:


> Mod mau nanya :
> 
> 1. Yg menggantikan Rahul di trit Rate Our Highrise siapa?


siapapun forumer ssc berhak menjadi pengganti bro rahul sebagai TS yang baru pada thread ROH yang baru atau jilid selanjutnya kay:



> 2. Rahul sdh 3 kali kena peringatan. Tpi 2 kalinya kata Momod tahun 2013 dan 2014. Bukankah saat itu belum diberlakukan kebijakan 3 kali warning dibanned permanen ? Apakah kebijakan ini berlaku surut ?


yang membuat kebijakan 3 kali infraction = banned bukan saya, dan bukan saya juga yang menentukan mulai kapannya, saya hanya menjalankan peraturan mengenai banned dan brigged dari ketetapan moderator2 yang ada di world forum



> 3. Setelah dpt peringatan yg kedua smpai yang ketiga ada jarak cukup lama 3 tahun. Berarti selama itu Rahul sdh berperilaku baik (good attitude). Apa ada kebijakan "pemutihan"? Misal seseorang sdh dpt 2 kali warning tpi dlm jangka waktu cukup lama di brprilaku baik misalkan bebrapa tahun. Kemudian dia komen nyolot krn kepancing. Bolehkan dia dpt amnesti krn perilakunya baik selama ini ? Misalkan 2 kali warning sebelumnya dihitung 1 kali saja atau bahkan dihapus. Apa bisa orang yg dibanned permanen ketika dpt 3 kali warning tpi dlm waktu singkat misal 1 -2 tahun ?


kenapa anda suka sekali dengan pemutihan? apakah anda ada banyak kesalahan sehingga perlu diputihkan??



> Sy jg prnah dpt warning brig. Tpi saat itu sebelumnya sy blum tahu ada aturan oot dilarang dan 3 kali warning dpt banned permanen. Apakah bila sy sdh meminta maaf dan brprilaku sopan sy bisa dpt "pemutihan" ?


wah enak donk kalau begitu, mau mencobanya??



Mulia_atkins said:


> Akun ini juga layak di Banned. Sudah sering juga buat kegaduhan.


tidak kah anda memperhatikan postingan2 sebelumnya? tidak kah anda mengecek profile ybs sebelum menyatakan hal tersebut?


----------



## Venantio

Venantio said:


> Dear Moderator,
> 
> Mau nanya, itu di subforum gado-gado di trit Hoax hari ini dan Visiting Beautiful Indonesia kok terjadi keanehan ya? Di situ terlihat bahwa dua trit tersebut belum dikunjungi, tapi sudah beberapa kali saya buka, kok tetap saja begitu ya? Di situ juga terlihat forumer "awambicara" memposting sesuatu tapi kenapa saya tidak bisa melihat postingannya sama sekali ya (pas tritnya dibuka, bahkan postingan forumer tersebut tidak ada terlihat)? Sedangkan trit yang lain oke-oke aja tuh? Apanya yang salah ya?


Ini mod Eurico saya tampilin lagi... Forumer "awambicara" ini siapa ya Mod? Sekarang malah ada lagi di trit Hahaha.. funny and amazing pics tuh... Forumer ini kayak siluman. Kalau saya nggak buka tritnya, terlihat dia memposting sesuatu, tapi begitu saya buka tritnya, sama sekali nggak ada postingannya. 

Tiga trit itu juga selalu kelihatan seakan-akan ada postingan baru yang belum dibaca dan belum dibuka, padahal saya sudah berkali-kali buka.


----------



## eurico

^^ oh yang itu, saya juga mengalaminya pada beberapa thread, bahkan sejak akhir 2017 yang lalu, entah cookies nya yang bermasalah atau gimana saya juga kurang tahu, tapi akhir2 ini sudah pulih lagi kok, sudah cocok antara yang last post dengan pas dibuka postingannya siapa, terakhir saya alami 2 hari yang lalu di sub forum politics


----------



## kakek_ganas

eurico said:


> ^^ oh yang itu, saya juga mengalaminya pada beberapa thread, bahkan sejak akhir 2017 yang lalu, entah cookies nya yang bermasalah atau gimana saya juga kurang tahu, tapi akhir2 ini sudah pulih lagi kok, sudah cocok antara yang last post dengan pas dibuka postingannya siapa, terakhir saya alami 2 hari yang lalu di sub forum politics


Loh forum politic d buka lagi? 😁


----------



## eurico

mengenai signature juga telah diatur sebagaimana berikut ini



> Signature
> 
> 1. Signature hanya bisa maksimal 6 lines
> 
> 2. Signature tidak boleh berbau offensive, menyindir suatu kota dalam bentuk apapun itu.
> 
> 3. Signature yang menyindir atau offensive, akan kami delete dan forumer bersangkutan akan kami beri Warning. Tidak menutup kemungkinan, forumer tersebut akan kami brig dan ban jika masih saja ngotot untuk memakai signature yang dilarang dan tidak sesuai aturan SSC


selengkapnya bisa dibaca di http://www.skyscrapercity.com/announcement.php?f=402&a=1436

Jadi begini, dalam hal signature2 yang ada, yang masing2 forumer punyai, silahkan dilihat lagi, masuk dalam kriteria di atas atau tidak? jika dirasa ternyata offensive atau nyindir2an ya mangga diubah sendiri, demi kebaikan kita bersama, jika masih pada gak mau ngubah signaturenya sendiri ya sudah bisa kami brig atau ban. Itu aturan sudah sejak 2011 lho... 
Lagian begini namanya manusia jika memang sudah punya maksud atau niatan tertentu pasti akan nampak kok pada tindakan2nya, karena nampak pada tindakan2nya maka akan muncul juga reaksi2 dari sekitarnya, bagaimanapun kita manusia itu punya rasa dan pikiran jadi pada mau ngeles yang sampai kasur terbalik, yang lain tuh bisa merasakan dan bisa melihat juga dan bisa berpikir juga, kalau memang tujuannya mw nyinyir ya bakal kelihatan nyinyir dan pasti akan menimbulkan reaksi.


----------



## stupbpn

Ary4.Don said:


> Coba tebalkan mana komen sy yg mnrt anda menghina ? Tidak ada sebijipun komen sy yg menghina. Bandingkan dgn signature Stubpn yg clear menghina tokoh agama trtentu kok anda diam. Bayangkan klo ada org signature gini :
> 
> A perfect man
> 
> Kalah pilkada dan masuk penjara
> Menggusur ribuan orang
> Cerai dgn istrinya dan bicaranya kasar
> Rugikan negara triliunan dri transaksi tanah
> 
> Ini tidak menyebut nama tokoh atau agama apapun. Tpi jelas ini mengarah ke seseorang. Pasti ini diprotes. Signature Stubpn kira kira senada dgn itu. Malah dia lbh parah krn dia mengarah ke Nabi trtentu. Bahkan dia bisa dilaporkan ke polisi. Signature diatas cuma mengarah ke tokoh politik biasa.


funny how you describe basic human eulogy with prophet. manusia biasa sudah pasti banyak keburukannya. belum lagi lu membandingkan dengan nabi atau apalah. apakah layak selevel nabi punya budak? dengan gampangnya lu membandingkan washington yang punya gundiknya dengan seorang nabi


----------



## endar

del

maaf


----------



## endar

eurico said:


> mengenai signature juga telah diatur sebagaimana berikut ini
> 
> 
> selengkapnya bisa dibaca di http://www.skyscrapercity.com/announcement.php?f=402&a=1436
> 
> Jadi begini, dalam hal signature2 yang ada, yang masing2 forumer punyai, silahkan dilihat lagi, masuk dalam kriteria di atas atau tidak? jika dirasa ternyata offensive atau nyindir2an ya mangga diubah sendiri, demi kebaikan kita bersama, jika masih pada gak mau ngubah signaturenya sendiri ya sudah bisa kami brig atau ban. Itu aturan sudah sejak 2011 lho...
> Lagian begini namanya manusia jika memang sudah punya maksud atau niatan tertentu pasti akan nampak kok pada tindakan2nya, karena nampak pada tindakan2nya maka akan muncul juga reaksi2 dari sekitarnya, bagaimanapun kita manusia itu punya rasa dan pikiran jadi pada mau ngeles yang sampai kasur terbalik, yang lain tuh bisa merasakan dan bisa melihat juga dan bisa berpikir juga, kalau memang tujuannya mw nyinyir ya bakal kelihatan nyinyir dan pasti akan menimbulkan reaksi.



untuk ukuran front pada signature apakah ada ketentuannya mods?

terimakasih


----------



## endar

eurico said:


> ^^ sudah saya peringatkan di threadnya dan ybs sudah saya brig juga, ybs sudah 3 kali melakukan pelanggaran termasuk yang terakhir ini, maka akan segera kami usulkan untuk banned kay:





eurico said:


> Gak ada voting untuk banned anggota forumer di sini jadi mau votingnya sepanjang apapun, sebanyak apapun pendukung nya mohon maaf usulan banned akan tetap kami layangkan



selamat pagi mods

mohon maaf sebelumnya mungkin bukan kapasitas kami untuk meminta kebijakan untuk menggagalkan usulan banned kepada member atas nama rahulmedan.

tapi jika diperkenankan memberi masukan mods, mungkin bisa dipertimbangkan kembali usulan tersebut, entah saya rasa pribadi atau mungkin beberapa forumer lainnya disini merasa hal yang sama, bahwa forumer rahulmedan sudah sangat memberi peran positif disini mods, banyak keaktifan beliau yang harus kita apresiasi. 
mungkin bisa dipertimbangkan kembali mods untuk terakhir kali, diberikan warning seperti ini pasti akan mendewasakan kita, termasuk saya khususnya untuk lebih berhati-hati. beberapa kali saya pribadi atau forumer rahul medan "emosi" dan "kesal" terjadi karena sudah ada flaming-flaming yang akhirnya menyeret city vs city, mungkin forumer itulah yang harus belajar dewasa dengan tidak saling cubit2an melontarkan postingan yang tentunya akan berdampak seperti ini. 

saya yakin kang anugerah pribadi yang pemaaf dan kalem sekali, tidak akan memasukan perkataan kemarin sebagai dendam atau unek2. biarkan mereka menyelesaikan dengan baik-baik melalui PM.

saya apresiasi ketegasan mods, khususnya mod eurico, ketegasan seperti ini memang akan menjadikan efek riak bagi kita, dan kami mendukung mods sekalian untuk tetap tegas. tetapi tidak ada salahnya kami memohon agar usulan banned pada forumer rahulmedan bisa dipertimbangkan kembali mods dengan segala pertimbangan yang terbaik untuk beliau dan forumer Medan pada khususnya. mungkin dengan kebijakan mods sekalian bisa diberikan kesempatan untuk kita bisa berkembang dengan lebih maksimal.

saya pribadi sedih saat baca beliau akan di banned, entah mods, karena dari awal join kita sudah merasakan panasnya debat dan persaingan, sampai saat ini sudah tinggal saling paham2nya lol: berasa rumah tangga) sehingga apabila kehilangan beliau pasti warna SSCI khususnya medan tidak akan sama lagi.

terimakasih mods, saya mohon maaf bukan kapasitas atau hak saya untuk memohon hal tersebut, tapi dengan segala kerendahan hati saya mengajukan hal tersebut mods.

keep smile mods..

terimakasih mods sekalian

:grouphug:


----------



## eurico

nih saya kasih contoh signature yang melanggar aturan, signature dari user *bharadya* 



> Jogja Selalu Ceria
> 
> 
> "... yang jelas yang sudah mengharapkan adanya blitz atau tenant apalah lainnya kalo bisa ikut "bertanggung jawab" untuk beli produknya ya... Ojo mung seneng tok di kotanya ada ini ada itu, hehe... Beli dong! Apalagi udah nggak beli produknya tapi isane mung umuk ke kota lain kalo di kotaku telah ada ini dan itu."
> 
> - Inspiring Quote by Adhianto -


ini skrinsyutnya










kenapa signature itu melanggar aturan? silahkan baca lagi aturan no 1 Signature hanya bisa maksimal 6 lines, namun jika dihitung signature tersebut ternyata lebih dari 6 baris saya hitung ada 8 baris, kok bisa 8 baris?? iya enter ke bawah nya dianggap 1 line, sehingga kalau dihitung dari atas hingga bawahnya itu signaturenya ada 8 baris totalnya, sehingga signature tersebut melanggar aturan, mangga silahkan diedit ya bro bharadya, kalau masih ngotot pakai signature itu bisa kami layangkan infractions kay:



endar said:


> untuk ukuran front pada signature apakah ada ketentuannya mods?
> 
> terimakasih


sejauh ini aturan dari 2011 hanya yang saya quote di atas, ke depannya akan kami tampung jika ada beberapa saran mengenai perubahan atau penambahan peraturan tentang signature ini kay:



endar said:


> selamat pagi mods
> 
> mohon maaf sebelumnya mungkin bukan kapasitas kami untuk meminta kebijakan untuk menggagalkan usulan banned kepada member atas nama rahulmedan.
> 
> tapi jika diperkenankan memberi masukan mods, mungkin bisa dipertimbangkan kembali usulan tersebut, entah saya rasa pribadi atau mungkin beberapa forumer lainnya disini merasa hal yang sama, bahwa forumer rahulmedan sudah sangat memberi peran positif disini mods, banyak keaktifan beliau yang harus kita apresiasi.
> mungkin bisa dipertimbangkan kembali mods untuk terakhir kali, diberikan warning seperti ini pasti akan mendewasakan kita, termasuk saya khususnya untuk lebih berhati-hati. beberapa kali saya pribadi atau forumer rahul medan "emosi" dan "kesal" terjadi karena sudah ada flaming-flaming yang akhirnya menyeret city vs city, mungkin forumer itulah yang harus belajar dewasa dengan tidak saling cubit2an melontarkan postingan yang tentunya akan berdampak seperti ini.
> 
> saya yakin kang anugerah pribadi yang pemaaf dan kalem sekali, tidak akan memasukan perkataan kemarin sebagai dendam atau unek2. biarkan mereka menyelesaikan dengan baik-baik melalui PM.
> 
> saya apresiasi ketegasan mods, khususnya mod eurico, ketegasan seperti ini memang akan menjadikan efek riak bagi kita, dan kami mendukung mods sekalian untuk tetap tegas. tetapi tidak ada salahnya kami memohon agar usulan banned pada forumer rahulmedan bisa dipertimbangkan kembali mods dengan segala pertimbangan yang terbaik untuk beliau dan forumer Medan pada khususnya. mungkin dengan kebijakan mods sekalian bisa diberikan kesempatan untuk kita bisa berkembang dengan lebih maksimal.
> 
> saya pribadi sedih saat baca beliau akan di banned, entah mods, karena dari awal join kita sudah merasakan panasnya debat dan persaingan, sampai saat ini sudah tinggal saling paham2nya lol: berasa rumah tangga) sehingga apabila kehilangan beliau pasti warna SSCI khususnya medan tidak akan sama lagi.
> 
> terimakasih mods, saya mohon maaf bukan kapasitas atau hak saya untuk memohon hal tersebut, tapi dengan segala kerendahan hati saya mengajukan hal tersebut mods.
> 
> keep smile mods..
> 
> terimakasih mods sekalian
> 
> :grouphug:


selamat pagi juga kang endar, di sini saya pribadi sebagai tim moderator hanya menjalankan tugas saja, di mana hal tersebut di atas memang sudah menjadi tugas saya, jadi ini bukan lagi masalah tegas atau tidak tegas, tetapi menjalankan tugas atau tidak menjalankan tugas, oleh karena itu kami harap kita semua bisa saling menghargai dan menghormati, agar kejadian seperti ini tidak terulang kembali, forumer dengan kontribusi yang baik kena banned karena punya tabungan infractions sampai 3. Seperti yang sudah2 saya bilang bahwa saya hanya bisa mengusulkan saja, untuk keputusan banned atau yang mengeksekusi tetap momods di world forum kay:


----------



## stupbpn

mod gw tanya signature vhisesa menurut mod gmn ya? gw pribadi sih mau dengar pendapatnya..


signature gw bolak balik di delete terus ya. gw tulis boogeyman kok disambar juga? ituloh boogeyman tokoh misteri khayalan dibanyak negara juga ga boleh ya?? yang jelas2 sudah signature sara ada namanya lagi kok ngga diubris?


----------



## Narsil

stupbpn said:


> mod gw tanya signature vhisesa menurut mod gmn ya? gw pribadi sih mau dengar pendapatnya..
> 
> 
> signature gw bolak balik di delete terus ya. gw tulis boogeyman kok disambar juga? ituloh boogeyman tokoh misteri khayalan dibanyak negara juga ga boleh ya?? yang jelas2 sudah signature sara ada namanya lagi kok ngga diubris?


Itukan Ayat Kitab Suci...


----------



## stupbpn

Narsil said:


> Itukan Ayat Kitab Suci...


so what gw juga ngambil dari buku yang sama. cuma gw pilih intisarinya?

jujur menurut lu orang lain yang baca dan pemilihan ayat tersebut untuk apa? yang aneh gw buat signature boogeyman who are bloodthirst warlord & pedophilia layak di delete juga? emang sebegitunya ya sampai tokoh misteri fiktif juga ditakuti?


----------



## eurico

stupbpn said:


> mod gw tanya signature vhisesa menurut mod gmn ya? gw pribadi sih mau dengar pendapatnya..
> 
> 
> signature gw bolak balik di delete terus ya. gw tulis boogeyman kok disambar juga? ituloh boogeyman tokoh misteri khayalan dibanyak negara juga ga boleh ya?? yang jelas2 sudah signature sara ada namanya lagi kok ngga diubris?


ok ini skrinsyut nya signaturenya mak vhisesa 










^^ dari segi baris masih sesuai dengan peraturan tidak lebih dari 6 baris, dari segi offensive atau tidak saya rasa tidak offensive sama sekali karena mengquote kata2 dari Al-Qur'an, CMIIW. dari segi menyindir suatu kota dalam bentuk apapun juga secara explisit tidak nampak pada signature tersebut 



stupbpn said:


> so what gw juga ngambil dari buku yang sama. cuma gw pilih intisarinya?
> 
> jujur menurut lu orang lain yang baca dan pemilihan ayat tersebut untuk apa?


nah sekarang saya balik tanya nih, untuk apa kamu pilih intisari yang itu untuk kamu jadikan signature di sini??


----------



## stupbpn

eurico said:


> ok ini skrinsyut nya signaturenya mak vhisesa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ dari segi baris masih sesuai dengan peraturan tidak lebih dari 6 baris, dari segi offensive atau tidak saya rasa tidak offensive sama sekali karena mengquote kata2 dari Al-Qur'an, CMIIW. dari segi menyindir suatu kota dalam bentuk apapun juga secara explisit tidak nampak pada signature tersebut
> 
> 
> 
> nah sekarang saya balik tanya nih, untuk apa kamu pilih intisari yang itu untuk kamu jadikan signature di sini??


dia pilih ayat tersebut tujuannya apa ya? orang awam juga ngerti kok bahwasanya itu kontras dengan yang dimengerti yang ngga sepaham.


trus gw kan udah ganti ke boogeyman emang salah ya gunakan tokoh misteri fiktif?


----------



## Narsil

stupbpn said:


> dia pilih ayat tersebut tujuannya apa ya? orang awam juga ngerti kok bahwasanya itu kontras dengan yang dimengerti yang ngga sepaham.


kontrasnya dimana? sama koq..


----------



## the_kingkong

^^
Emang ada tokoh bogeeyman dengan ciri yg anda sebutkan di signature anda itu? Klo saya sih gampang aja, tanya ke hati nurani sendiri, kira2 itu dapat dipersepsikan sebagai attack gak ke pemeluk suatu agama.

Spt saya bilamg diawal, kalau saya pribadi cuek, sak karepmu. Tapi di forum ini kan ada banyak orang yg bisa berpersepsi negatif terhadap signature anda. Untuk menghindari pertentangan atau ada yg tersinggung, menurut saya gak ada salahnya diganti seperti yg telah anda lakukan.


----------



## stupbpn

the_kingkong said:


> ^^
> Emang ada tokoh bogeeyman dengan ciri yg anda sebutkan di signature anda itu? Klo saya sih gampang aja, tanya ke hati nurani sendiri, kira2 itu dapat dipersepsikan sebagai attack gak ke pemeluk suatu agama.
> 
> Spt saya bilamg diawal, kalau saya pribadi cuek, sak karepmu. Tapi di forum ini kan ada banyak orang yg bisa berpersepsi negatif terhadap signature anda. Untuk menghindari pertentangan atau ada yg tersinggung, menurut saya gak ada salahnya diganti seperti yg telah anda lakukan.



namanya juga tokoh fiktif brother, ya sesuka naratornya dong itu cerita khayalan


----------



## tanokichi

^^
lagian lw bolak balik ganti signature ujung2nya kesitu lagi kesitu lagi. kalo emang niatnya ga nyindir napa signature lw bahasnya itu2 mulu.


----------



## stupbpn

tanokichi said:


> ^^
> lagian lw bolak balik ganti signature ujung2nya kesitu lagi kesitu lagi. kalo emang niatnya ga nyindir napa signature lw bahasnya itu2 mulu.


similar to what vhisesa did. kalau dirasa ga ada yang salah dengan signaturenya juga, same with me


----------



## eurico

stupbpn said:


> dia pilih ayat tersebut tujuannya apa ya? orang awam juga ngerti kok bahwasanya itu kontras dengan yang dimengerti yang ngga sepaham.
> 
> 
> trus gw kan udah ganti ke boogeyman emang salah ya gunakan tokoh misteri fiktif?


saya tanya ke kamu gak kamu jawab.... saya ulangi lagi pertanyaan saya, untuk apa kamu pilih intisari yang itu untuk kamu jadikan signature di sini??


----------



## stupbpn

eurico said:


> saya tanya ke kamu gak kamu jawab.... saya ulangi lagi pertanyaan saya, untuk apa kamu pilih intisari yang itu untuk kamu jadikan signature di sini??


kan gw bilang udah gw ganti. ok what's then am I should use some book citation onto it to be fine? clearly some people are too afraid about folklore


----------



## eurico

^^ masih gak dijawab pertanyaan saya, kamu menjawab pertanyaan sederhana saja gak bisa....


----------



## Wantony

stupbpn said:


> dia pilih ayat tersebut tujuannya apa ya? orang awam juga ngerti kok bahwasanya itu kontras dengan yang dimengerti yang ngga sepaham.
> 
> 
> trus gw kan udah ganti ke boogeyman emang salah ya gunakan tokoh misteri fiktif?


tadinya saya juga terganggu dgn signature ybs, tp kl di liat artinya, emg sesuai "dan keselamatan semoga dilimpahkan kepadaku (isa ‘alaihissalam), pada hari aku dilahirkan, pada hari aku meninggal dan pada hari aku dibangkitkan hidup kembali” dan menurut pandangan sy, tdk menghina agama islam dlm artian proporsional. beda dgn signature anda yg menghina nabi kami (meski anda beralasan itu tokoh fiktif)

menurut perspektif agama kami (islam) nabi isa=yasu=yashua=yesus=jesus (ejaan yunani) merujuk pada yesus/jesus

silahkan aja tanya ke vhisesa apa motivasi dia seperti itu

kl boleh sy menduga vhisesa gak pede or gamang dg agamanya sendiri, makanya cari alibi or landasan hukum dari agama lain = loncat pagar. yaa mungkin dia terinspirasi dari sang idola yg skr meringkuk di hotel prodeo, yg mana awalx bahas perikanan di kep seribu, trus oot bahas kitab agama lain:nuts:

btw, makasi sdh mengganti signature anda, tpiii sy sedikit ter pancying nih dg signature anda di bawah ini

"one book can be self-proclaimed as an absolute truth which is originated from another book, but they were polar opposites. 
the book that only stand for one-sided criticism. - educate those truthphobes-"

kl sy sih postive thinking aja, krn anda tdk menyebut buku=kitab tsb scr spesifik. tp kl dlm hati sy smoga aja yg anda mksd bkn kitab suci agama sy. 

naah ....

kl gini smoga anda sdh paham mksd sy #sebaikx ganti#kode keras


----------



## Ary4.Don

stupbpn said:


> aduh gw ga tahan menimpalin ya kok ente ngambil buku orang tapi di luar topik?
> 
> Matthew 15:30 Great crowds came to him, bringing the lame, the blind, the crippled, the mute and many others, and laid them at his feet; and he healed them. (ini cerita penyembuhan emang siapa dibunuh atau dia menyuruh siapa gitu untuk bunuh orang lain?)
> 
> Matthew 10
> 32Therefore everyone who confesses Me before men, I will also confess him before My Father in heaven. 33But whoever denies Me before men, I will also deny him before My Father in heaven.…
> 34Do not assume that I have come to bring peace to the earth; I have not come to bring peace, but a sword. (Again ini bercerita mengenai orang yang tidak mengakui dan taat padanya lanjutan dia bercerita mengenai orang yang lebih mencintai keluarganya daripada dia, Again physically siapa yang dia bunuh?)
> dari sekian banyak komen lu semua terbantahkan bahkan oleh venantio juga. makanya jangan asal njeplak
> 
> udah ah ntar momod ngambek. belajar dulu gih sana. sori mod


Tpi yg ayat soal Amalek dan Jericho anda akui itu benar. Yg Ayat tentang perang ada di Lukas 19:27, Lukas 12:49, Mathius 13:42. Dia memang tak bunuh org tpi yg anda tanyakan ada tidak nabi yg diperintah untuk membunuh. Trnyata ada kisah Amalek dan Jericho. Untuk Yesus dia tak membunuh tpi Kristen tak bs berkembang saat itu. Namun dikembangkan raja Eropa dll yg berperang dgn pembenaran ayat ayat tsb. Istilahnya dia clean hand (penceramah) tpi dirty handnya raja Eropa. Nabi Muhammad sekaligus penceramah dan panglima. Jdi ya ada perang...maaf oot. Back to topic. Sy sarankan anda PM sy saja. Jgn diteruskan disini...


----------



## kakek_ganas

Ary4.Don said:


> Nabi Yoshua genosida org Yerikho (Yoshua 6:21, Ulangan 20:16), Nabi Samuel genosida trhdp org Amalek (Samuel 15:3), rajam org yg menghina Tuhan (Imamat 24:16), Yesus Kristus (Mathius 15:30, Mathius 10:34). Brarti anda menghina mereka juga ? Ok maaf jika sy oot. Back to topic and stop talking religion ...


Udah saya inbox anda. Semoga anda bisa memahami

Kemudian saya harap agar untuk suatu ayat Alkitab jangan ditelan mentah mentah. Karena kami pun tidak diperbolehkan untuk menafsirkan ayat Alkitab. 

Tafsiran ayat Alkitab sudah pakem di atur otoritas tertinggi gereja katolik Roma


----------



## Venantio

kakek_ganas said:


> Udah saya inbox anda. Semoga anda bisa memahami
> 
> Kemudian saya harap agar untuk suatu ayat Alkitab jangan ditelan mentah mentah. Karena kami pun tidak diperbolehkan untuk menafsirkan ayat Alkitab.
> 
> Tafsiran ayat Alkitab sudah pakem di atur otoritas tertinggi gereja katolik Roma


Hal yg sama berlaku utk forumer lain soal ayat dari agama lain seperti yg diquote vhisesa. Saya sama sekali tidak melihat ayat itu menghina atau menjelek2 kan. So, it's absolutely okay soal signature vhisesa. Maka jangan juga jadi orang yg bersumbu pendek. For your info, I'm not moslem.

Udahlah... Tinggalkan persoalan ayat, percuma ribut2 toh sama2 gak pernah lihat Tuhan. Kalau mau ketemu Tuhan utk membuktikan mana yg benar, saya persilakan duluan deh... 

That's what I don't like from some religious people... Sering terlalu gampang tersulut dan emosional...


----------



## r4d1ty4




----------



## stupbpn

Venantio said:


> Hal yg sama berlaku utk forumer lain soal ayat dari agama lain seperti yg diquote vhisesa. Saya sama sekali tidak melihat ayat itu menghina atau menjelek2 kan. So, it's absolutely okay soal signature vhisesa. Maka jangan juga jadi orang yg bersumbu pendek. For your info, I'm not moslem.
> 
> Udahlah... Tinggalkan persoalan ayat, percuma ribut2 toh sama2 gak pernah lihat Tuhan. Kalau mau ketemu Tuhan utk membuktikan mana yg benar, saya persilakan duluan deh...
> 
> That's what I don't like from some religious people... Sering terlalu gampang tersulut dan emosional...



it's ok say. gw ngga sumbu pendek kok. gw hanya mau ngembangin nalar sesama manusia ajah. biar segala sesuatu ngga ditelan bulet2 kayak bakso terus dimakan tanpa logic ya. biar cerdas bersama


----------



## the_kingkong

^^

It's okay ngajak orang kritis, memamg bagi mereka yg berakal dianjurkan berpikir kritis, klo ngak sia2 tuh dianugerahi akal...gw pun sekali2 nyentil kelakuan para bigot di politik... tapi tidak dilakukan dengan tendensi attack terhadap suatu ajaran. Yg disentilkan seharusnya pola pikirnya, bukan ajarannya.


----------



## stupbpn

masbro terkadang pola pikir manusia tercipta dari banyak hal loh bukan hanya ajaran agama, budaya, orangtua dan lingkungan nya. 
namun kita sadari juga budaya dan lingkungan banyak dipengaruhi ajaran agama. semuanya saling berkaitan, tidak bisa kita pisahkan hanya terbatas pada ajaran agama saja sehingga hanya hal diluar tersebut saja yang kita amati pakai logic.

in the end semua perlu dipelajari dan disikapi dengan cerdas


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

Dear Momods,

Mohon sticky & edit dikit thread JAVA ISLAND | Solo – Kertosono Toll Road | Part Of Trans Java Highway - tanpa ukuran.



Juga untuk thread Tol Somar(Solo-Semarang), a part of trans-java highway mohon diedit judulnya

menjadi: *JAVA ISLAND | Solo - Semarang Toll Road | Part Of Trans Java Highway* agar seragam.



Terima kasih Momods. :cheers1:


----------



## eurico

^^ Kebalik donk mas, yang seharusnya yang di samakan itu yang thread solo semarang karena gak ada ukurannya, untuk rikues sticky nya karena proyeknya udah mw selesai jadi percuma di sticky.

NB: penamaan kedua thread tersebut telah disamakan


----------



## kalimantanku

Jd pada bahas agama disini. :ngopi:


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

eurico said:


> ^^ Kebalik donk mas, yang seharusnya yang di samakan itu yang thread solo semarang karena gak ada ukurannya, untuk rikues sticky nya karena proyeknya udah mw selesai jadi percuma di sticky.
> 
> NB: penamaan kedua thread tersebut telah disamakan


Oh iya begitu maksud saya Mod. My bad.
Makasih udah dibantu Mod..

:cheers2:


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

Mod sekali lagi editnya, ukuran Tol SOKER itu *178 km* :cheers2:


----------



## kakek_ganas

Mod thread pilkada pembahasan udah melenceng

Kalo bisa di tindak pelakunya, jangan thread nya

Thx


----------



## stupbpn

Sekarang signature agama ga boleh ya? HAHAHA LOL
Yang tadi kutipan ayat dari kitab boleh sekarang di delete sendiri sama WORLD MODERATOR

Eh tadinya gw mau bikin kutipan ayat kitab juga sih jadi batal deh


----------



## kakek_ganas

Jangan jadi stubborn gitu dong.


----------



## tanokichi

cepet bgt sih jan nanggepinnya. habis pm terus tak tinggal makan bentar eh udah ilang aja signaturenya. :lol:


----------



## Yellow Fever

Hey guys, please keep the religion discussions out of this forum since those posts and comments would bring nothing on the table but insults and fighting among the members, thanks!


----------



## David-80

Thread politik dan agama akan kami closed. Percuma kita buka nanti kembali lagi cloning2nya. Di banned di warning ga ada efeknya, bahkan saya pernah liat ada beberapa yang sengaja bikin 10 id untuk thread politik. Kami tindak pelaku nya, pasti akan balik lagi dan kebanyakan terpancing akhirnya ikut2an seperti account clone ini.

Jadi mohon maaf kalau topik yang berhubungan dengan agama dan politik akan kami tutup sampai waktu yang tidak bisa kami tentukan. 


Cheers


----------



## CrazyForID

David-80 said:


> Thread politik dan agama akan kami closed. Percuma kita buka nanti kembali lagi cloning2nya. Di banned di warning ga ada efeknya, bahkan saya pernah liat ada beberapa yang sengaja bikin 10 id untuk thread politik. Kami tindak pelaku nya, pasti akan balik lagi dan kebanyakan terpancing akhirnya ikut2an seperti account clone ini.
> 
> Jadi mohon maaf kalau topik yang berhubungan dengan agama dan politik akan kami tutup sampai waktu yang tidak bisa kami tentukan.
> 
> 
> Cheers


pardon me, but thats why i think the threads are needed to be constantly moderated. because trolls would never stop. not now, not ever. one action of moderation to solve hate-speech problems for ever after is a bit naive. 
it's not percuma, what matters are still needed to be addressed, discussed in rational manners. despite the attacks of these trolls.
if you say rational discussions on several issues prior being trolled as percuma, then you indirectly regard the rest of discussions here just equally as percuma.


----------



## Mehome

David-80 said:


> Thread politik dan agama akan kami closed. Percuma kita buka nanti kembali lagi cloning2nya. Di banned di warning ga ada efeknya, bahkan saya pernah liat ada beberapa yang sengaja bikin 10 id untuk thread politik. Kami tindak pelaku nya, pasti akan balik lagi dan kebanyakan terpancing akhirnya ikut2an seperti account clone ini.
> 
> Jadi mohon maaf kalau topik yang berhubungan dengan agama dan politik akan kami tutup sampai waktu yang tidak bisa kami tentukan.
> 
> Cheers


Om momod dulu pernah bilang bakal reveal ke forum siapa2 aja yg punya kloningan. Masihkah berlaku hingga saat ini? Makasih sebelumnya om..


----------



## eurico

CrazyForID said:


> the thing is, sometimes indonesian developments feel very slow that we need something else to discuss about, haha


Ah gak juga kita gak cuman bahas development doank, ada forum fotografi juga, development pun kita ada juga infrastruktur darat laut hingga udara ada thread nya semua, masa gak ada yang jadi interest kalian semua di sini, kalau sampai gak ada yang jadi interest bagi kalian semua ya mangga cabcusss dari forum ini saja


----------



## CrazyForID

uh the typical passive agressive cabut aja comment


----------



## kakek_ganas

eurico said:


> Gampangnya gak usah dikasih makan yg bahas begituan, gak usah kalian turutin bahasannya, gak usah diikutin permainannya, kalau menurut kalian sudah iritating ignore user saja, kami tuh sampe gak enak di bagian banned user moderator sampe 4 request terakhir dari indonesia semua :lol: gak enak dilihat momod2 dari bagian2 dunia yang lain, ini forum indonesia kenapa banyak sekali perusuhnya, jadi ya please pada behave dulu, yg udah ngerti aturan ya please ikuti aturannya saja seperti apa, aturan so pastinya sudah dibuat untuk bisa mengakomodir kebutuhan semua pihak dalam berforum di sini, termasuk aturan untuk tidak membahas bahasan tertentu.



Nah masalah nya saya sudah meng ignore. Namun karena masih banyak troll, sehingga thread nya d close. 

Padahal udah dr awal pas ada yg menyumut api sudah saya laporin k momod di thread ini, kemudian sudah saya ingat kan momod lewat pm, trus saya ingetin lagi di thread ini agar segera diperhatikan agar thread nya g d close. 

Eh kok ya pelaku kerusuhan ga ada yg d tindak (ntah sudah d peringatin ato tidak))
Tapi thread nya langsung d close. 

Luar biasa


----------



## Wantony

inBaliTimur said:


> wantony masih dibiarkan bebas nih? Masih ngerusuh di salah satu thread Gado-Gado.


aduh,,, aduh,,, ada apa dgn eikeh???
koq di mention ama yee

tengkiuh ats pujianx, sy anggap pujian anda sbg hoax yg membangun:lol:

cb kepoin profile sy, sy juga pernah kena infraction 1x, jgn komplain ama momod mulu

masak anda ga baca dr awal respon sy di trit gado2, itu adl bentuk pembelaan thd agama n keyakinan sy=counter attack=penyeimbang

lg an situ koq sensi, sy ga ngehina agama keyakinan adat istiadat budaya anda

trus knp anda tdk mendebat sy lgs d trit tsb, malah ikutan curhat massal di trit faq


----------



## Wantony

David-80 said:


> bahkan saya pernah liat ada beberapa yang sengaja bikin 10 id untuk thread politik. Kami tindak pelaku nya, pasti akan balik lagi dan kebanyakan terpancing akhirnya ikut2an seperti account clone ini.
> 
> Jadi mohon maaf kalau topik yang berhubungan dengan agama dan politik akan kami tutup sampai waktu yang tidak bisa kami tentukan.
> 
> 
> Cheers


dear uncle mod

salam kenal ya 

maw nanya, kira2 bisa ndak di publish scr terbuka siapa aja yg suka bikin 10 id pdhal cm 1 org

tujuanx biar org2 tsb punya rasa malu, otomotis bs mengurangi beban moderators, itupun kl mreka punya kemaluan :lol: eehh... rasa malu 

disamping itu sy perna dicurigai ama forumer lain, dikiranya sy dobel akun, pdhal yaa cm ini aja. agar tdk ada dusta diantara qta/kami

kl ga bs ya gpp, makasi sblmx


----------



## kakek_ganas

Wantony said:


> aduh,,, aduh,,, ada apa dgn eikeh???
> koq di mention ama yee
> 
> tengkiuh ats pujianx, sy anggap pujian anda sbg hoax yg membangun
> 
> cb kepoin profile sy, sy juga pernah kena infraction 1x, jgn komplain ama momod mulu
> 
> masak anda ga baca dr awal respon sy di trit gado2, itu adl bentuk pembelaan thd agama n keyakinan sy=counter attack=penyeimbang
> 
> lg an situ koq sensi, sy ga ngehina agama keyakinan adat istiadat budaya anda
> 
> trus knp anda tdk mendebat sy lgs d trit tsb, malah ikutan curhat massal di trit faq


Mod udah declare terbuka dia bicara agama ya. Sesuai peraturan ssc seperti apa ya yg harus di lakukan?


----------



## olimpiade

David-80 said:


> Thread politik dan agama akan kami closed. Percuma kita buka nanti kembali lagi cloning2nya. Di banned di warning ga ada efeknya, bahkan saya pernah liat ada beberapa yang sengaja bikin 10 id untuk thread politik. Kami tindak pelaku nya, pasti akan balik lagi dan kebanyakan terpancing akhirnya ikut2an seperti account clone ini.
> 
> Jadi mohon maaf kalau topik yang berhubungan dengan agama dan politik akan kami tutup sampai waktu yang tidak bisa kami tentukan.
> 
> 
> Cheers


May I suggest to all the mods to just rename the entire subforum? How the hell people will stop talking about politics if that subforum is literally named "Politics, Economics, Tourism and Business" ? It's time to tell everyone involved in this shambolic scandal that there is no place for politics in the entire SSCI. It's time to redirect them to talk about a much useful topics like culture, manpower, nature resources or anything that'll fit better than silly politics.

Dear admins.. Enough is enough.. It's time is reorganize SSCI..


----------



## yudibali2008

2018 ternyata drama masih berlanjut.....

:bash: :bash:


----------



## eurico

Wantony said:


> dear uncle mod
> 
> salam kenal ya
> 
> maw nanya, kira2 bisa ndak di publish scr terbuka siapa aja yg suka bikin 10 id pdhal cm 1 org
> 
> tujuanx biar org2 tsb punya rasa malu, otomotis bs mengurangi beban moderators, itupun kl mreka punya kemaluan :lol: eehh... rasa malu
> 
> disamping itu sy perna dicurigai ama forumer lain, dikiranya sy dobel akun, pdhal yaa cm ini aja. agar tdk ada dusta diantara qta/kami
> 
> kl ga bs ya gpp, makasi sblmx


apa hubungannya membeberkan 10 akun tersebut hanya untuk kepuasan mu dengan mengurangi beban moderator?? Lagian gini lho wan, kamu mw menjelaskan dirimu sampe jungkir balik keliling kalimantan musuh2mu gak bakalan percaya juga, begitupun kalau ada teman2mu juga mereka gak butuh penjelasan panjang kali lebar dari dirimu tentang siapa dirimu yang sebenarnya, so jadilah forumer yang bisa mengikuti peraturan yang ada, kita sama2 diskusi dengan pokok2 bahasan yang ada pada forum ini, banyak kontribusi yang bisa disampaikan dalam bentuk apapun tanpa harus dalam bentuk perdebatan yang tidak berujung yang menyinggung bahasan2 yang tidak diperkenankan di forum ini...


----------



## borneo81

Debat gk berujung jgn di sini, mending di medsos lain aj, ky fb.
Kita butuh ketenangan n kritik yg membangun


----------



## Wantony

eurico said:


> apa hubungannya membeberkan 10 akun tersebut hanya untuk kepuasan mu dengan mengurangi beban moderator?? Lagian gini lho wan, kamu mw menjelaskan dirimu sampe jungkir balik keliling kalimantan musuh2mu gak bakalan percaya juga, begitupun kalau ada teman2mu juga mereka gak butuh penjelasan panjang kali lebar dari dirimu tentang siapa dirimu yang sebenarnya, so jadilah forumer yang bisa mengikuti peraturan yang ada, kita sama2 diskusi dengan pokok2 bahasan yang ada pada forum ini, banyak kontribusi yang bisa disampaikan dalam bentuk apapun tanpa harus dalam bentuk perdebatan yang tidak berujung yang menyinggung bahasan2 yang tidak diperkenankan di forum ini...


iya juga sih om, apapun penjelasan sy, ga bakalan dipercaya ma mreka, eniwei tq penjelasanx uncle mod


----------



## Sitoneizer

eurico said:


> apa hubungannya membeberkan 10 akun tersebut hanya untuk kepuasan mu dengan mengurangi beban moderator?? Lagian gini lho wan, kamu mw menjelaskan dirimu sampe jungkir balik keliling kalimantan musuh2mu gak bakalan percaya juga, begitupun kalau ada teman2mu juga mereka gak butuh penjelasan panjang kali lebar dari dirimu tentang siapa dirimu yang sebenarnya, so jadilah forumer yang bisa mengikuti peraturan yang ada, kita sama2 diskusi dengan pokok2 bahasan yang ada pada forum ini, banyak kontribusi yang bisa disampaikan dalam bentuk apapun tanpa harus dalam bentuk perdebatan yang tidak berujung yang menyinggung bahasan2 yang tidak diperkenankan di forum ini...





borneo81 said:


> Debat gk berujung jgn di sini, mending di medsos lain aj, ky fb.
> Kita butuh ketenangan n kritik yg membangun


Jangan biarkan SSCI tercoreng karena beberapa oknum berselisih terkait agama , dan sudah sangat jelas di aturan yang sudah lama, jangan menampilkan ayat -ayat di forum ini. Mungkin thread berbau politik dan sara sudah saatnya di akhiri dan ditutup, kalau mau berdebat silahkan pindah ke medsos lainnya.


----------



## Jordan Tan

Dear Mods

entah ini laporan gw yang keberapa ya ke para Mods. sejauh ini laporan gw serasa angin lalu ditengah hujan banned dan in the brig

IMHO, posting dibawah ini hate speech. tapi gw tahu, memberi sanksi kepada akun ini karena isu seperti ini, dianggap tidak populer dan tidak kekinian. sepenuhnya hak anda Mods. gw hormati



avae933 said:


> Asian games di depan mata.... mata Asia bahkan dunia melihat ke arah kita.. Tadinya sya berharap pelarangan sepeda motor akan merambah jalan sudirman.. tapi ya sudahlah.. nasibnya emang begini.. Pembenahan kota harusnya sudah mulai di lakukan.. bukan melontarkan wacana2 yg nyeleneh dan seolah2 ingin menghaNcurkan aturan2 lama, agar di pandang sebagai pahlawan.. *karna bagi saya itu malah terlihat seperti seorang IDIOT*,


dan entah mengapa, SSCI ini kok hirup pikuk banget di isu sosial dan politik. ini anomali. namun mengatakan ini anomal, juga hal yang tidak populer dan tidak kekinian. apakah tidak ada forum dunia maya di Indonesia yang bisa menjadi kanal bagi keinginan meluap-luap isu sosial dan politik ? kalau ada, silakan di-sharing infonya. supaya pada bergabung kesana. supaya ada kanalisasi. dan SSCI idealnya steril. just my two cents


----------



## Mehome

^^ lha situ sendiri membinatangkan orang lain dgn menyebut teman2 situ sebagai laron.. mengapa ga minta momod utk mem-ban situ? 

#menolaktolol


----------



## avae933

Terserah mau di tindak seperti apa.. itu pendapat pribadi gw.. yang memang pembangunan jakarta gak jelas dan terlihat seperti IDIOT.. menurut mu itu hete speech.. syukurlah kalau merasa..


----------



## Andy Liany

Mod tolong di cek ini trit apa ya? 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2055272

Kalau memang anu ya di delete aja.


----------



## the_kingkong

Jordan Tan said:


> Dear Mods
> 
> entah ini laporan gw yang keberapa ya ke para Mods. sejauh ini laporan gw serasa angin lalu ditengah hujan banned dan in the brig
> 
> IMHO, posting dibawah ini hate speech. tapi gw tahu, memberi sanksi kepada akun ini karena isu seperti ini, dianggap tidak populer dan tidak kekinian. sepenuhnya hak anda Mods. gw hormati
> 
> 
> 
> dan entah mengapa, SSCI ini kok hirup pikuk banget di isu sosial dan politik. ini anomali. namun mengatakan ini anomal, juga hal yang tidak populer dan tidak kekinian. apakah tidak ada forum dunia maya di Indonesia yang bisa menjadi kanal bagi keinginan meluap-luap isu sosial dan politik ? kalau ada, silakan di-sharing infonya. supaya pada bergabung kesana. supaya ada kanalisasi. dan SSCI idealnya steril. just my two cents


Apa2 kok dihubungkan dgn sosial politik...tuh ada forumer yg ngatain gw ketahuan gobloknya gw kagak pake baper, kagak bentar2 pake lapor momod. Di salah satu thread tuh salah satu forumer di atas ngatain kelakuan gw seperti nama gw (kingkong, binatang), gw kagak pake baper laporin sana sini...gw bales aja kagak....Ngak ente laporin tuh forumer2 kyk gitu? Apa karena mereka sepaham dgn ente...

Gw justru barusan report tuh klonengan kabar burung karena posting yg tidak sesuai tempatnya


----------



## eurico

^^ suadh saya beri warning



Andy Liany said:


> Mod tolong di cek ini trit apa ya?
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2055272
> 
> Kalau memang anu ya di delete aja.


sudah saya hapus


----------



## Jordan Tan

Dear Mods

melihat repson para Mods atas protes gw soal pemakaian kata Idiot, sekarang gw nangkepnya kata Idiot sudah boleh diucapkan di SSCI. seingat gw dulu banyak akun yang di brig bahkan di-banned karena kata kasar yang sejenis. mungkin sekarang kata sejenis sudah lebih indah bagi kita. gw hormati perkembangan ini

Mods, mungkin dibawah ini bukan hate speech meski mempersonasifikasikan grup tertentu dengan tokoh gila quote on quote



s1nch4n said:


> jujur aja sih *kubu wiro sableng* memang *bener2 sableng cara berpikirnya*


mungkin, quote diatas tidak perlu dibrig, bahkan tidak perlu diwarning. tapi, nanti kalau ada akun yang posting misalnya *tokoh-tokoh fiktif dari film kungfu* sebagai representasi grup tertentu, gw rasa sangat sangat sangat sangat amat layak di-brig atau bahkan di-banned Mods. ini sekedar usul gw saja Mods

akun akun menyinggung agama dan OOT di thread Di Balik Sejarah juga tidak layak di-brig lho. meski pakai kata-kata kasar, mungkin inilah isu kekinian dan happening. ini sekedar contoh



Siaga said:


> Yang dibold... beneran ada yg minum air kencing unta? Duh gw kira orang yang paling *bego*k itu yang minum air rembesan dari batang pohon di pinggir rumah orang. Ternyata ada yg lebih *goblok*.. hno:hno:





kupiland said:


> history repeats itself :lol:





rajawali yoko said:


> 3*2 tahun chinese culture & belief dihantam dengan terstruktur,sistematis, dan masif *





Khstriel said:


> Anehnya masih ada yang lebih memilih minum susu *unta plus air kencingnya* dibanding menggunakan *vaksin dari babi *dengan alasan *Hadits Shahih*





rajawali yoko said:


> ^^*babi najis*





Venantio said:


> Ya.. *kalau cuma pindah keyakinan mah, itu biasa saja kali ya*?


Mods, juga akun yang rajin memposting kebanggan grup di banyak thread, jangan diusik lho Mods. meski sering OOT, misalnya di thread ekonomi dibawah ini :



rajawali yoko said:


> *Lippo Layani 65 Juta Rakyat Indonesia*. *lippo strong*





rajawali yoko said:


> *Sambut Tahun Baru Imlek, Antam Luncurkan Emas dengan Motif Anjing. *next year *tahunnya pig *


mungkin, memang yang layak di-brig dan di-banned hanyalah akun akun yang protes dan tidak nyaman dengan posting-posting yang gw contohkan diatas. CMIIW. ini gw sekedar mencoba merefleksikan yang gw tangkap dari perkembangan terbaru di SSCI. tidak ada maksud apa-apa

CMIIW


----------



## Jordan Tan

Dear Mods

masih anteng aja ya Mods. karena belum ada yang posting setelah posting gw, sorry jika gw keliru posting lagi dibawah posting gw sendiri

akun ini tolong dimintai penjelasan, mengapa mendadak posting seperti dibawah ini tanpa ada angin tanpa ada hujan di thread Untold History. mengapa akun ini rutin bicara Islam dan Islam dan sering menghunuskan kebencian ke Islam di SSCI di berbagai thread ? sudah berapa lusin Mods gw laporkan hal beginian ? 



Venantio said:


> *Sebenarnya Nusantara tidak akan menjadi negeri dgn penduduk muslim terbesar di dunia jika tidak pernah ada Islamisasi yg cukup masif dan dalam berbagai bentuk*. Bahkan mungkin jauh lebih besar gerakan tsb karena masuk dari berbagai sudut kehidupan masyarakat. Salah satunya adalah lewat seni seperti yg dilakukan oleh Sunan Kalijaga. Cek link berikut ini:
> http://www.sejarah-indonesia.com/proses-masuknya-islam-di-indonesia/ Yg tidak dicatat di dalam link itu adalah *penyebaran Islam melalui perang* yg juga terjadi. Salah satunya adalah perang antara Raden Patah dari Demak melawan Prabu Brawijaya V dari Majapahit yg adalah ayahnya sendiri. Brawijaya mengalami kekalahan dan akibatnya adalah Demak menjadi makin kuat serta* Islam menjadi jauh lebih mudah menyebar.* Walaupun ada yg membantah soal ini, tetaplah tidak menutup kenyataan bhw *perang juga turut andil dalam menyebarkan agama. Bahkan mungkin pengaruhnya lebih besar *drpd lewat cara lain. Cek link berikut:http://majapahit1478.blogspot.com/2013/12/majapahit-runtuh-bukan-sebab-serangan.html?m=1 Hal yg sama terjadi juga di belahan dunia lain, seperti Turki dgn Sultan Mehmed II yg merebut Constantinople th 1453 yg akhirnya membuat wilayah itu berubah dari yg semula mostly Kristen menjadi mostly Islam. Semua itu akan berjalan sesuai waktunya. Jadi semuanya ya sami mawon cuma terjadinya beda waktu saja...


----------



## the_kingkong

Jordan Tan said:


> Dear Mods
> 
> masih diam saja Mods Bertiga ? bukti dan fakta sudah jelas Mods
> 
> sekedar info tambahan lagi Mods, di banyak negara super kaya dan super maju, masyarakatnya sudah mencapai level bahwa kebutuhan tertinggi adalah menjaga harmoni sosial. tentu saja dengan tingkat pendidikan yang advance, di negara-negara tersebut sudah tidak ada warganya berbuat seperti di SSCI ini, mengkritik agama orang lain, mengkritik suku orang lain, dan mengkritik golongan orang lain. masyarakatnya menjadikan hubungan sosial bukan lagi sebagai wahana pamer intelektualitas merasa seumur hidup adalah mahasiswa yang bahagia banget kalau merasa sudah diskusi ngalor ngidul. di negara super kaya dan super maju ini, kehdiupan sosial yang harmonis sudah menjadi tujuan utama. bukan lagi mencari-cari masalah orang lain
> 
> Mods, kapan kekisruhan agama, suku, ras, dan antar golongan dihentikan di SSCI ? akun-nya ya itu-itu saja. bersembunyi dibalik kata keberagaman, kebhinnekaan, dan keterbukaan. akun akun itu masih bisa dibina Mods, agar menghargai hubungan sosial yang indah antar warga SSCI. akan sangat ideal jika debat di SSCI adalah debat kota mana yang skyline-nya paling rising, infrastrukturnya paling berkembang, dan lainnya
> 
> bukan debat yang mengkritik agama orang lain, bukan debat yang mengritik suku lain, bukan debat yang mengkritik golongan lain
> 
> Mods, percayalah, debat yang sudah ditinggalkan oleh negara beradab itu, tidak akan menghasilkan apa-apa di SSCI. yang ada justru keributan dan kemelut, merasa paling benar, dan merasa paling berhak merendahkan yang lain. kalau bukan kami, maka enyahlah. jika sudah seperti ini, tidak ada sedikitpun kemungkinan munculnya ruang intelektual
> 
> masih menunggu apa lagi Mods ?
> 
> salam


Gw mau ajuin petisi menghapus pelajaran masuknya Hindu, Buddha, Islam dan Kristen ke Nusantara dari pelajaran sejarah...takutnya murid2 pada baper lalu bukannya belajar biar pinter, tapi ribut melulu, malah bodoh2 ntar murid2 Indonesia.....mau ikutan ajuin gak ? Gw rasa ente bakal setuju deh.


----------



## hakims

Momod kemana nih?? 
Bizzy keknya ya


----------



## eurico

semua report sudah kami tindak dengan warning/infraction ya kay:

@hakim, kalau pembahasan oot mereka masih berlanjut akan kami beri warning kay:


----------



## Jordan Tan

God Bless You Mod Eurico, Mod Blue Sky, Mod David-80


----------



## eurico

report yang kami maksud yang muncul di notif kami ya, yang langsung dilaporkan via report post kay:


----------



## CrazyForID

-deleted

gajadi deh


----------



## Jordan Tan

eurico said:


> report yang kami maksud yang muncul di notif kami ya, yang langsung dilaporkan via report post kay:


Dear Mod Eurico

silakan disarankan saja ke forumer, di-announce (setelah berhalaman-halaman report di FAQ diabaikan tanpa pemberitahuan) bahwa pengaduan lewat Forum FAQ tidak akan ditindaklanjuti. hanya pengaduan yang Mods terima sebagai notif (entah apa maksudnya PM) yang dilayani

tapi, sepertinya selama ini Mods sering menindaklanjuti pengaduan lewat Forum FAQ. ternyata sekarang hanya lewat PM. oke, noted

Salam


----------



## Narsil

Kayaknya ada yg ngga faham dan inbox Momod akan penuh PM


----------



## avae933

^^


----------



## Mehome

:lol:

Eh maap


----------



## kakek_ganas

kadang nafsu bisa membuat orang jadi hilang akal sehat dan memalukan diri sendiri.

Nb: ini saya berpuisi untuk semua nya loh. Jangan baper an ya


----------



## Jordan Tan

i've got your point Moderators. and i know who are you. good luck


----------



## the_kingkong

Klo saya numpang ketawa disini melanggar rules gak? :lol:


----------



## Venantio

Jordan Tan said:


> i've got your point Moderators. and i know *who are you*. good luck


Mumpung lagi bahas bahasa di Untold history, mari saling mengkoreksi... Grammar Inggris yang benar adalah "... and I know *who you are*..."

Kalau ada salah grammar, saya juga mau kok dikoreksi.. makasih..


----------



## eurico

kalau masih ada pengaduan di sini juga gak papa kok, tapi kalau bisa sertakan link thread dan postingan yang dilaporkan jadi kami tim momods bisa cepat dan tepat ke sasaran kay:


----------



## Jordan Tan

^^ setiap report gw selalu memakai link dan nama thread lho. selusin report gw di page-page terakhir pasti gw quote postingnya dan pakai link plus nama thread


----------



## Twisctre

inBaliTimur said:


> Maaf kalau tiga hari terakhir tidak posting karena internet lagi KO
> 
> Kalau menurut saya sih setuju-setuju saja thread politik ditutup saja. Juga sebenarnya kita tahu, residu kerusuhan politik SARA di internet, aliasi di luar SSCI, masih membara, jadi lebih baik (seharusnya) fokus dengan pembangunan Indonesia.
> 
> Saya dari pertengahan Desember sudah PM ke moderator global soal keributan di forum ini karena postingan SARA yang anehnya kok belum surut. Sudah gerah denger perilaku mereka makanya mereka saya masukkan di Ignore list. Sementara saya menganggap moderator SSC bagian Indonesia kurang sigap terhadap potensi keributan.
> 
> Jadi bisa dibilang dengan kebijakan bang David tadi semoga keadaan kondusif seperti sekiranya sebelum 2015 dimana diskusi tidak diracuni oleh politik dari Jakarta yang sangat destruktif.
> 
> Salam dan terima like. Ps: wantony masih dibiarkan bebas nih? Masih ngerusuh di salah satu thread Gado-Gado.


Diskusi politik ssc negara lain jg nggak sefrontal di ssci deh. They bring politics into fun things, not war kayak main mobile legends. Juga gak hitam putih dan post truth kayak di sini.

Nah ini yg dimaksud sesepuh eh senior di sini, diskusi politik silakan asal bahasnya 100% urusan perebutan kekuasaan (si ini kerjanya gimana, si ini peluangnya gimana dgn cover all paslon, apa fokus kerja presiden ini, proyek ini jalan gak kalo presidennya si ini menterinya si itu)

Mirip thread politik page-page depan. Analisis kebijakan dan SWOT calon. Mirip jg thread pilkada 18 itu yg tiap buka rasanya seneng thread politik awal-awal kembali. Eh eh taunya wkwkwkwk.

Kayaknya sih sampai situasi politik kita nggak main agama lagi..... Dan sampe bahan panasbung forum lain bukan urusan agama lagi, kembali kayak jaman-jaman sumber waras sama brexit (macet, mangkrak, korup), awal saya ngikutin ssci dengan serius.

Because religion politics is new in our political system. Contrary to most people think. 

Sepertinya sih mods mempertimbangkan kondisi di luar juga ya. Kalau isu yang dimainkan kembali seperti 2014 pilpres sih sptnya mods bakal buka lagi..... Karena nggak ada tema agama yg dibawa, waktu 2014 itu hampir 90% bahas kerja dan track record politik kedua paslon.


----------



## CrazyForID

Twisctre said:


> Diskusi politik ssc negara lain jg nggak sefrontal di ssci deh. They bring politics into fun things, not war kayak main mobile legends. Juga gak hitam putih dan post truth kayak di sini.
> 
> Nah ini yg dimaksud sesepuh eh senior di sini, diskusi politik silakan asal bahasnya 100% urusan perebutan kekuasaan (si ini kerjanya gimana, si ini peluangnya gimana dgn cover all paslon, apa fokus kerja presiden ini, proyek ini jalan gak kalo presidennya si ini menterinya si itu)
> 
> Mirip thread politik page-page depan. Analisis kebijakan dan SWOT calon. Mirip jg thread pilkada 18 itu yg tiap buka rasanya seneng thread politik awal-awal kembali. Eh eh taunya wkwkwkwk.
> 
> Kayaknya sih sampai situasi politik kita nggak main agama lagi..... Dan sampe bahan panasbung forum lain bukan urusan agama lagi, kembali kayak jaman-jaman sumber waras sama brexit (macet, mangkrak, korup), awal saya ngikutin ssci dengan serius.
> 
> Because religion politics is new in our political system. Contrary to most people think.
> 
> Sepertinya sih mods mempertimbangkan kondisi di luar juga ya. Kalau isu yang dimainkan kembali seperti 2014 pilpres sih sptnya mods bakal buka lagi..... Karena nggak ada tema agama yg dibawa, waktu 2014 itu hampir 90% bahas kerja dan track record politik kedua paslon.


yang kaya saya sering bilang sih. sekalinya agama sudah masuk domain publik, agama bukan lagi jadi urusan eksklusif/internal. agama tidak boleh diberi imunitas dari kritisisme publik.


----------



## Twisctre

CrazyForID said:


> yang kaya saya sering bilang sih. sekalinya agama sudah masuk domain publik, agama bukan lagi jadi urusan eksklusif/internal. agama tidak boleh diberi imunitas dari kritisisme publik.


Agree. But once again ssci is not an appropriate place to discuss them. Ingat kan ya thread sospol dgn thread politik utama jaraknya jauh banget penutupannya. 

Thread politik kemarin-kemarin bisa aman sentosa ya karena politik di luar sendiri tidak sampe ke arah SARA. Aksi 212 313 msh lewat itu thread politik karena topik bahasan di sono full bahas politik SARA, identity politics. Terus ketimpa sama isu dp nol lah yg lebih terkait proker Anies/Ahok.

Nah ketika sudah mulai membahas ajaran agama bahkan sampe bahas bumi datar, kacau udah.... No politics in political thread, padahal itu yg diharapkan mods dengan lapak politik boleh digelar.

Politics thread used to be runaway place for forumers in other subforum to discuss sensitive things, preventing the thread from overpost and submerging important informations. Ya kayak diskusi tentang Bandara yg sudah nyerempet Jonan vs BKS dan apa hubungan ke suara jkw 19. Ada jg si Losbp sempet singgung janji kampanye anies sandi tp takut melanggar rules maka dipost di kamar politik. Dulu diskusi soal brexit di thread tol pejagan saya buang ke trit politik juga. 

This is the reason for a locked subforum.

****

Pada akhirnya kita tahu sendiri kan politik kita mengarah ke SARA dan parahnya sengaja diarah-arahin ke situ. Politik lagi tenang kayak sekarang eh ada yang lempar kaset rusak (dr kedua kubu). Berantem.

Mending berantemnya kayak di thread KRL sekarang yg lagi ribut soal stasiun baru. Still on substance, kayak berantem thread politik sebelum Pilkada DKI. 

Nah ini berantemnya bawa-bawa agama pula kan. Balik lagi kata saya, no politics on political thread. Jelang trit politik ditutup saya aja usahain menurap atau menutup keributan itu dengan share berita Djarot kalo ga salah buat nenangin..... Saya lapor mods eh ditutup sama mod Bluesky, kaget saya.

Untuk kita, sementara parameter yg dipake jgn negara yang politiknya sekedar mana program asal bikin mana program bagus. Patokannya ya negara dgn potensi konflik dan politik agama tinggi. Di ssc negara yg spt itu biasanya jarang bahasan politik, entah ssc nggak dikenal atau emg kesepakatan bersama spt SSCI


----------



## inBaliTimur

Twisctre said:


> Diskusi politik ssc negara lain jg nggak sefrontal di ssci deh. They bring politics into fun things, not war kayak main mobile legends. Juga gak hitam putih dan post truth kayak di sini.
> 
> Nah ini yg dimaksud sesepuh eh senior di sini, diskusi politik silakan asal bahasnya 100% urusan perebutan kekuasaan (si ini kerjanya gimana, si ini peluangnya gimana dgn cover all paslon, apa fokus kerja presiden ini, proyek ini jalan gak kalo presidennya si ini menterinya si itu)
> 
> Mirip thread politik page-page depan. Analisis kebijakan dan SWOT calon. Mirip jg thread pilkada 18 itu yg tiap buka rasanya seneng thread politik awal-awal kembali. Eh eh taunya wkwkwkwk.
> 
> Kayaknya sih sampai situasi politik kita nggak main agama lagi..... Dan sampe bahan panasbung forum lain bukan urusan agama lagi, kembali kayak jaman-jaman sumber waras sama brexit (macet, mangkrak, korup), awal saya ngikutin ssci dengan serius.
> 
> Because religion politics is new in our political system. Contrary to most people think.
> 
> Sepertinya sih mods mempertimbangkan kondisi di luar juga ya. Kalau isu yang dimainkan kembali seperti 2014 pilpres sih sptnya mods bakal buka lagi..... Karena nggak ada tema agama yg dibawa, waktu 2014 itu hampir 90% bahas kerja dan track record politik kedua paslon.


^^ Masalahnya, Internet diseriusin. Terus nama SSCI sudah semakin besar dengan informasi proyeknya yang diantaranya sudah masuk forum sebelah dan media massa. Ketika SSCI diketahui memiliki thread politik, oknum tidak bertanggung jawab dari medsos lain dan forum sebelah (yang menjamur hanya karena mengejar 8 juta suara di ibu kota negara dengan ekspos melebihi Pilpres dan 100 pilkada lain) datang menyerang.

Di SSC negara lain, kalau diskusi politik, tergantung kedewasaan forumer dan situasi saja. Pas keliling di thread pemberitaan dunia saja ada aja thread dikunci, terus masih ada kasus forumer Rusia dan Ukraina yang debat kusir. Thread Donald Trump isinya hanya olok olokan dan kritikan dan di thread Venezuela jadi ajang sumpah serapah ke rezim Maduro. Kadang SSC negara lain melarang diskusi politik karena, bisa saja, faktor politik negara itu sendiri (negara otoriter cem Thailand, mana ada thread politik? Mau ke penjara?)

Kecil kemungkinan tahun berikutnya bakal dibuka lagi thread politik disini, sudah jahat sekali permainan orang-orang medsos sebelah.


----------



## Wantony

Twisctre said:


> *Diskusi politik ssc negara lain jg nggak sefrontal di ssci deh. They bring politics into fun things, not war kayak main mobile legends. Juga gak hitam putih dan post truth kayak di sini.*
> 
> Nah ini yg dimaksud sesepuh eh senior di sini, diskusi politik silakan asal bahasnya 100% urusan perebutan kekuasaan (si ini kerjanya gimana, si ini peluangnya gimana dgn cover all paslon, apa fokus kerja presiden ini, proyek ini jalan gak kalo presidennya si ini menterinya si itu)
> 
> Mirip thread politik page-page depan. Analisis kebijakan dan SWOT calon. Mirip jg thread pilkada 18 itu yg tiap buka rasanya seneng thread politik awal-awal kembali. Eh eh taunya wkwkwkwk.
> 
> Kayaknya sih sampai situasi politik kita nggak main agama lagi..... Dan sampe bahan panasbung forum lain bukan urusan agama lagi, kembali kayak jaman-jaman sumber waras sama brexit (macet, mangkrak, korup), awal saya ngikutin ssci dengan serius.
> 
> Because religion politics is new in our political system. Contrary to most people think.
> 
> Sepertinya sih mods mempertimbangkan kondisi di luar juga ya. Kalau isu yang dimainkan kembali seperti 2014 pilpres sih sptnya mods bakal buka lagi..... Karena nggak ada tema agama yg dibawa, waktu 2014 itu hampir 90% bahas kerja dan track record politik kedua paslon.


ulasan yg menarik

yg sy bold, cb ksh info or link forum ssc negara lain, macam filipin,thailand,india,malaysia apakah itu yg negara2 yg anda maksud??? serius sy nanya?! coz kemampuan bhs inggris sy average gitu:cheers:

yg sy underlined, imho berhubung th 2018 n 2019 mrp thn2 politik, program kerja bs dipoles, janji2 manis kampanye slalu ditebar. *yg paling urgent n krusial saat ini adalah rekam jejak tokoh politik n parpol yg mengusungx*, 

dikarenakan rakyat ntn byk yg mengalami *short term memory lost*, dikarenakan pencitraan massif,sistematis,terstruktur maka rakyat ntn se olah2 terbuai o/ pencitraan sang tokoh yg mjd idola now, shg lupa akan janji2 manis saat kampanye, sang idola yg aslix pengkhianat, antek aseng-asing dicitrakan o/ produsen hoax skala nasional se olah2 tegas,bersih,anti korupsi dll. 

*singkatnya apapun hasil pilkada 2018 wajib hukumnya melanggengkan kekuasaan 2 periode*

smoga anda faham mksd sy


----------



## Wantony

Twisctre said:


> Agree. But once again ssci is not an appropriate place to discuss them. Ingat kan ya thread sospol dgn thread politik utama jaraknya jauh banget penutupannya.
> 
> Thread politik kemarin-kemarin bisa aman sentosa ya karena politik di luar sendiri tidak sampe ke arah SARA. Aksi 212 313 msh lewat itu thread politik karena topik bahasan di sono full bahas politik SARA, identity politics. Terus ketimpa sama isu dp nol lah yg lebih terkait proker Anies/Ahok.
> 
> Nah ketika sudah mulai membahas ajaran agama bahkan sampe bahas bumi datar, kacau udah.... No politics in political thread, padahal itu yg diharapkan mods dengan lapak politik boleh digelar.
> 
> Politics thread used to be runaway place for forumers in other subforum to discuss sensitive things, preventing the thread from overpost and submerging important informations. Ya kayak diskusi tentang Bandara yg sudah nyerempet Jonan vs BKS dan apa hubungan ke suara jkw 19. Ada jg si Losbp sempet singgung janji kampanye anies sandi tp takut melanggar rules maka dipost di kamar politik. Dulu diskusi soal brexit di thread tol pejagan saya buang ke trit politik juga.
> 
> This is the reason for a locked subforum.
> 
> ****
> 
> Pada akhirnya kita tahu sendiri kan politik kita mengarah ke SARA dan parahnya sengaja diarah-arahin ke situ. Politik lagi tenang kayak sekarang eh ada yang lempar kaset rusak (dr kedua kubu). Berantem.
> 
> Mending berantemnya kayak di thread KRL sekarang yg lagi ribut soal stasiun baru. Still on substance, kayak berantem thread politik sebelum Pilkada DKI.
> 
> Nah ini berantemnya bawa-bawa agama pula kan. Balik lagi kata saya, no politics on political thread. Jelang trit politik ditutup saya aja usahain menurap atau menutup keributan itu dengan share berita Djarot kalo ga salah buat nenangin..... Saya lapor mods eh ditutup sama mod Bluesky, kaget saya.
> 
> Untuk kita, sementara parameter yg dipake jgn negara yang politiknya sekedar mana program asal bikin mana program bagus. Patokannya ya negara dgn potensi konflik dan politik agama tinggi. Di ssc negara yg spt itu biasanya jarang bahasan politik, entah ssc nggak dikenal atau emg kesepakatan bersama spt SSCI


mangkenyee brooo, kembalikan ssci ke marwah nya = back to basic:banana:

ga usa modus=merayu=kode keras lg ama mods agar trit politik or semacamx dibuka, pasti ujung2x nyerempet2 agama tertentu, itu dah pasti namanya juga manusia, apalagi manusia kyk sy yg baperan :lol: kl agama n sgala atribut,symbol,umatx di nyinyirin,dimaki,dijadikan lelucon ama forumer kyk anda and the gangs:cheers:

awalx sy ga stuju kl trit digembok, tp lama kelamaan tiap sy counter yg sekiranya attack ke agama sy, msh ada aja yg jd trigger bahasan nya. so sy skr jd sadar bahwa kebijakan mods sdh tepat u/ lock thread

fyi aja sih, awalx sy tau forum ssci scr ga sengaja aja th 2013, krn sy merantau. tentunya kangen lah dgn perkembangan kampong halaman sy, itupun baru register 2015 stay silent reader aja. trus sambil liat perkembangan pembangunan di wilayah2 lain di ntn, sampailah pd trit politik n sebangsanya, yg bikin emosi n sakithno:

ternyata forum dimari#imho yaa, nuansanya kyk di medsos byk yg memiliki paham n ideologi radikal yaitu cebongism :lol::lol::lol: khusus nya dlm melihat n menilai penguasa zaman now (efek pencitraan o/produsen hoax skala nasional)

maka terjadilah celotehan2 sy sbg bentuk pembelaan thd agama n keyakinan sy plus sedikit memberi wawasan ttg perpolitikan (penguasa now) di ntn, yg mungkin bagi para forumer old n sdh mayoritas dimari merasa annoying n dianggap troll, yawda egp aja.

sempet reda di trit war against terrorism, trus kumat lg, untungx skr reda utk sementara, bahkan di trit gado2 rame lagi. yg traer di trit untold history tak kalah rame

akhir kata melalui faq ini, saya tegaskan sekali lagi, teramat sangat mendukung kebijakan moderator u/ lock thread2 yg berpotensi menimbulkan keributan s a r a


----------



## CrazyForID

eurico said:


> report yang kami maksud yang muncul di notif kami ya, yang langsung dilaporkan via report post kay:


oiya mod. cuma penasaran aja. feature report post itu masuknya nanti ke notification moderator world forum atau moderator subforum ya?
soalnya selama ini kalau saya report, reasonnya pake bahasa inggeris terus. kali aja kan bisa report reasonnya pake bahasa indonesia.


----------



## eurico

CrazyForID said:


> oiya mod. cuma penasaran aja. feature report post itu masuknya nanti ke notification moderator world forum atau moderator subforum ya?
> soalnya selama ini kalau saya report, reasonnya pake bahasa inggeris terus. kali aja kan bisa report reasonnya pake bahasa indonesia.


Langsung ke world forum tetapi ada pendelegasian wewenang yang menangani adalah ketiga momod yang di sini. Dan tampilannya sudah default ya pakai enggresssss


----------



## Wantony

inBaliTimur said:


> ^^ Masalahnya, Internet diseriusin. Terus nama SSCI sudah semakin besar dengan informasi proyeknya yang diantaranya sudah masuk forum sebelah dan media massa. Ketika SSCI diketahui memiliki thread politik, oknum tidak bertanggung jawab dari medsos lain dan forum sebelah (yang menjamur hanya karena mengejar 8 juta suara di ibu kota negara dengan ekspos melebihi Pilpres dan 100 pilkada lain) datang menyerang.
> 
> Di SSC negara lain, kalau diskusi politik, tergantung kedewasaan forumer dan situasi saja. Pas keliling di thread pemberitaan dunia saja ada aja thread dikunci, terus masih ada kasus forumer Rusia dan Ukraina yang debat kusir. Thread Donald Trump isinya hanya olok olokan dan kritikan dan di thread Venezuela jadi ajang sumpah serapah ke rezim Maduro. Kadang SSC negara lain melarang diskusi politik karena, bisa saja, faktor politik negara itu sendiri (negara otoriter cem Thailand, mana ada thread politik? Mau ke penjara?)
> 
> Kecil kemungkinan tahun berikutnya bakal dibuka lagi thread politik disini, sudah jahat sekali permainan orang-orang medsos sebelah.


uwaaooow emeijing, analisa yg menarik, sekalian bikin rame lapak help desk, maaf yaa uncle mod, nge troll lg

itulah the power of sosmed! yg bs mengalahkan proxy war = psy war = perang opini yg di kriet o/ media massa mainstream = produsen hoax skala nasional. bs dibilang masyarakat sdh jenuh tingkat maximum dgn media2 partisan, kehadiran medsos seolah mjd penawar dahaga sekaligus mjd antithesa media2 hoax nasional. 

terbukti hasil pilkada dki 2 putaran berhasil menumbangkan idola anda n the gangs. yg mnrt anda n kubu anda dianggap jualan agama,ayat,mayat,memalukan n menciderai demokrasi ntn di mata dunia(versi lebay anda tuh:lol

jelas serius lah, buktinya penguasa zaman now ngebentuk bssn = badan siber & sandi negara, udah beli alat yg menyensor dg cepat cyber crime (versi penguasa tapiiii) seharga 198 m! trus kepala bssn ngajukan budget u/ perangi cyber crime 2 t! trus anda n yg laenx koq ga kritis dg angka2 yg fantastis ini haaahh, koq mingkem=sunyi senyap, biasanya kl ada angka2 yg fantastis kalian kan paling rame:lol:

cb perhatikan masak penguasa cemen kyk gitu, kalah suara ama rakyat sendiri (pengguna medsos) pdhal udah di back up habis2an ama media2 mainstream, bwt uu ite,dll mpe segitunya bela2in bikin bssn, ciri penguasa panic #demi 2periode:lol:, segala pencitraan mulai pake kaos oblong,sandal,jepit,masuk got/gorong2 udah gak payu=laku:lol::lol:

skedar pesan bwt anda dkk, ga perlu cerdas menyikapi kondisi ntn terkini, cukup anda jujur pada diri sendiri, bahwasanya, negri ini sedang menuju kolaps, yaa smoga aja nggak


----------



## tanokichi

CrazyForID said:


> oiya mod. cuma penasaran aja. feature report post itu masuknya nanti ke notification moderator world forum atau moderator subforum ya?
> soalnya selama ini kalau saya report, reasonnya pake bahasa inggeris terus. kali aja kan bisa report reasonnya pake bahasa indonesia.


kalo pengen cepet langsung PM momod world forum dan sertakan link post/member yg mau di report, sertakan juga alasannya (yg pasti harus english). biasanya cepet ditanggepin atau ga nunggu beberapa hari. saya merasa tombol segitiga merah kurang berguna, beberapa kali report pakai itu ga ditanggepin, makanya langsung PM jan aja.


----------



## Jordan Tan

eurico said:


> Langsung ke world forum tetapi ada pendelegasian wewenang yang menangani adalah ketiga momod yang di sini. Dan tampilannya sudah default ya pakai enggresssss


jadi maunya gimana nih ? enggak usah report di Forum FAQ ? lebih baik report by PM 3 Moderator Indonesia ? sekian bulan yang lalu gw sudah PM anda, soal Yellow Fever pernah banned gw, karena gw report banyak akun serentak. lalu banned lifted, dan Yellow Fever PM gw, menyuruh gw lapor ke 3 Moderator Indonesia saja. giliran gw report di Forum FAQ dibilang tidak ada link dan nama thread, padahal ada link dan ada nama thread. kenapa jadi muncul uncertainty begini soal report


----------



## kakek_ganas

Jordan Tan said:


> jadi maunya gimana nih ? enggak usah report di Forum FAQ ? lebih baik report by PM 3 Moderator Indonesia ? sekian bulan yang lalu gw sudah PM anda, soal Yellow Fever pernah banned gw, karena gw report banyak akun serentak. lalu banned lifted, dan Yellow Fever PM gw, menyuruh gw lapor ke 3 Moderator Indonesia saja. giliran gw report di Forum FAQ dibilang tidak ada link dan nama thread, padahal ada link dan ada nama thread. kenapa jadi muncul uncertainty begini soal report


Mau nya spy kamu lebih melihat ke dalam diri sendiri dulu yang kamu report benar ato tidak. Berkaca dulu bro.


----------



## CrazyForID

tanokichi said:


> kalo pengen cepet langsung PM momod world forum dan sertakan link post/member yg mau di report, sertakan juga alasannya (yg pasti harus english). biasanya cepet ditanggepin atau ga nunggu beberapa hari. saya merasa tombol segitiga merah kurang berguna, beberapa kali report pakai itu ga ditanggepin, makanya langsung PM jan aja.


tapikan doi gapaham konteksnyaa. gabisa bahasa indo juga.


----------



## ananto hermawan

Mohon ijin momod, edit thread ini ya. Makasih...


Madiun - Kota Karismatik | East Java: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=492746


----------



## Jordan Tan

coba menurut moderator ini OOT atau enggak di thread Untold History, juga tensi akun ini yang hate speech terus-terusan sehingga lupa menyebut nama oknumnya, melainkan menyebut kedudukan terhormat di sebuah Agama. coba moderator pikirkan kalau ada akun lain yang hate speech kepada status tinggi di sebuah Agama lain. bisa membayangkan apa tidak moderator ?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1817632&page=90



watsupdude said:


> Bisnisnya wowo, sama *habib2 *itu gimana? Kata BI perusahaan yg paling banyak jadi masalah perbankan RI itu pertambangan. Pantesan aja wowo minta mahar sekarang. 11-12 lah sama Achmad Dhani yg katanya joint an di bidang pertambangan.


kebencian kepada organisasi base on Agama juga sudah sampai ubun-ubun sehingga kemana-mana menyeret nama organisasi Agama lain



watsupdude said:


> wkwkwk Samalah dgn Riziek. Makan juga tuh umpan Firza. Petinggi *PKS* jg banyak yg istrinya lebih dari 1 wkwkwk. Beberapa katanya jg ada yg *lady escort *wkwkwk


lagian, kemana aja nih moderator, itu thread Untold History terjebak perang primordialisme berbasis Agama/Etnis. ada yang membanggakan diri soal bahasa serapan cina, ada yang membanggakan diri soal serapan bahasa arab

menurut moderator gak apa apa ya sekarang ini saling membanggakan diri berdasarkan ras dan agama ?

noted mod


----------



## eurico

ananto hermawan said:


> Mohon ijin momod, edit thread ini ya. Makasih...
> 
> 
> Madiun - Kota Karismatik | East Java: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=492746


sudah saya edit ya kay:


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

Pada banyak waktu ya heboh di internet? Kembalilah ke kehidupan nyata, bersosialisasi.

:lol::lol: Semangat Mods!


----------



## Namewee

Jordan Tan said:


> coba menurut moderator ini OOT atau enggak di thread Untold History, juga tensi akun ini yang hate speech terus-terusan sehingga lupa menyebut nama oknumnya, melainkan menyebut kedudukan terhormat di sebuah Agama. coba moderator pikirkan kalau ada akun lain yang hate speech kepada status tinggi di sebuah Agama lain. bisa membayangkan apa tidak moderator ?
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1817632&page=90
> 
> 
> 
> kebencian kepada organisasi base on Agama juga sudah sampai ubun-ubun sehingga kemana-mana menyeret nama organisasi Agama lain
> 
> 
> 
> lagian, kemana aja nih moderator, itu thread Untold History terjebak perang primordialisme berbasis Agama/Etnis. ada yang membanggakan diri soal bahasa serapan cina, ada yang membanggakan diri soal serapan bahasa arab
> 
> menurut moderator gak apa apa ya sekarang ini saling membanggakan diri berdasarkan ras dan agama ?
> 
> noted mod


Susah banget ya nyari2 kesalahan orang lain, sampai hal2 remeh kayak gitu dipermasalahkan? :lol:


----------



## avae933

^^ kenapa yg di laporkan cuma kubu lawan... padahal di kubunya lebih parah... wkwkwkwk.. cemen


----------



## the_kingkong

Hal2 seperti itu dilaporin panjang2, berulang2, entah apa motivasinya...pengen jadi polisi cyber kali ya. Gw aja yg baca selintas aja capek, gak punya waktu...boro2 mau posting tulisan gituan dan merengek terus2an di sini :lol:

Gak ada ya kerjaan lain yg lebih berguna gitu di kehidupan nyata?..:lol: atau jangan2 memang profesi?


----------



## Narsil

bagi tugas bro...


----------



## ananto hermawan

ananto hermawan said:


> Mohon ijin momod, edit thread ini ya. Makasih...
> 
> 
> Madiun - Kota Karismatik | East Java: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=492746


Momod, koreksi dr saya, harusnya MADIUN hurufnya kapital semua.

Dah, itu saja... Sorry ya mod, terima kasih.


----------



## Jordan Tan

IMHO, adalah misleading jika menganggap thread yang log-in dulu baru bisa muncul, itu aman, karena bukan lagi konsumsi publik, sehingga bebas bicara SARA, boleh melanggar tatakrama, bebas merendahkan. IMHO, it's totally mistake. sebab, siapa saja maish bisa log-in dan membaca seluruh caci maki dan hate speech disana

berkali pula gw tanya, what are you pursuit mod ? hate speech dan primordialism di thread antah berantah itu mengapa belum juga ditutup? jika alasan agar Jan senang karena traffict SSCI tinggi sehingga iklan masuk, gw sangat amat menyangkal hal itu. visitors traffict di thread rumpi SARA sangat sangat amat kecil dibandingkan yang berkunjung ke thread normal, thread development, dll. mengapa ? sebab, akun-nya ya itu itu saja yang aktif. gw protes di Forum FAQ ya itu itu saja yang muncul. tidak signifikan mempengaruhi traffict. sementara itu, ribuan akun SSCI lain, tetap aktif di jalan lurus sesuai marwah SSCI

jadi, untuk apa mod drama ini dipertahankan ? coba dijelaskan, karena tidak pernah terjelaskan

gw kasih contoh lagi dibawah ini, apa yang anda harapkan dari posting seperti ini mod ? anda yakin posting ini normal mod ?



watsupdude said:


> *kawin mut'ah*? Gak perlu bro. Saya jg punya perusahaan di mari. *Pada ngantri tuh cewek yg mau kerja**. Tinggal minta mereka ganti agama pasti mau. Yg halal aja masih mudah di dpt*. Banyakin pahala bro, nanti *saya minta pertanggung jawaban ente di akhirat *karena fitnah.


posting sejenis banyak sekali di SSCI. dari kubu mana saja. sama saja. sampai kapan SSCI jadi suaka bagi pecinta kebencian seperti itu mod ?


----------



## avae933

Momod tuh anaknya kasian minta nete .. ampe mengemis2 gitu..


----------



## eurico

yudhit said:


> Mod, mohon maaf. Di postingan saya yg ini yg ngelike kok gak muncul..? Ada beberapa forumer yg ngelike trus siapa2 yg ngelike tiba2 ngilang dipost itu.
> 
> Thank u.


Sama seperti hal2 sebelumnya ini sepertinya glitch gegara ada maintenis kemarin, masalah like nya kembali atau enggak saya gak kurang tahu juga, ya direlakan saja like nya hilang... yang ikhlas, Insyaallah akan ada gantinya.



ardhan said:


> Mod, tolong hapus [post #703] dan [post #704], karena isinya persis sama dengan [post #702]
> 
> Terima kasih


ada menu edit, edit sendiri saja

NB: rajawali yoko sudah banned ya.... mungkin nanti akan ada beberapa forumer yang merasa kehilangan, tapi ya mau gimana lagi dia sudah terlalu banyak melakukan kesalahan sudah diberi infractions/warning masih saja begitu-begitu saja..


----------



## Namewee

Mods, si Rajawali Yoko masih ada idnya yang selamat dari brig

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1303260


----------



## ahonksirad

ardhan said:


> Mod, tolong hapus [post #703] dan [post #704], karena isinya persis sama dengan [post #702]
> 
> Terima kasih


kalau double post, sebenarnya tinggal diedit, dengan menghapus seluruh kontennya dan diganti dengan kata 'dopost' atau 'del'

:cheers:


----------



## r4d1ty4

Namewee said:


> Mods, si Rajawali Yoko masih ada idnya yang selamat dari brig
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1303260


Biarin aja bro, kita jadi bisa menilai motivasinya kalo bolak balik di banned tapi masih bikin akun kloningan kan


----------



## the_kingkong

Iya tuh akun2 yg udah dibanned sebaiknha klonengannya ikutan di banned juga.


----------



## tanokichi

the_kingkong said:


> Iya tuh akun2 yg udah dibanned sebaiknha klonengannya ikutan di banned juga.


kalo kayak gitu bakal banyak yg dibanned kayak kakek ganas, WA,dll
prime id mereka yg awal2 kan udah dibanned.


----------



## IlhamBXT

Mod, mau nanya ? ini thread *Ruang Filsafat* masih kena tulah daripada _maintenance _kemarin kah ? Hingga hari ini hanya thread itu saja yang susah dibuka, terlihat ada update postingan namun ketika dibuka postingannya berhenti pada tanggal 21 Januari 2018 :nuts:


----------



## Venantio

kakek_ganas said:


> Bagi yg atheis ato dll saudaranya.
> 
> Tanpa memaksa anda, tp mungkin video ini analogi simple nya kehadiran Tuhan


Bro mod Eurico dan kawan-kawan momod yang lain,

Ini postingan terakhir di trit Ruang Filsafat yang bisa saya lihat, tapi di depan kelihatan bro Narsil barusan posting cuman gak bisa kelihatan. Pas saya quote post ini untuk saya copy, kelihatanlah semua postingan kepunyaan saya, rajawali koko, kingkong juga Narsil. Tapi begitu saya keluar dari tritnya, ya ilang lagi dan tritnya jadi tetap seolah-olah belum dibuka. Piye iki Mod?


----------



## CrazyForID

nah loh. kuasa Tuhan itu.
Tuhan marah sama diskusi thread nya


----------



## Twisctre

Minta ganti judul mod jadi "Indonesia| All About Toll Roads (Existing, New Plans)" , berdasarkan definisi thread itu supaya tidak bentrok dengan diskusi Indonesia All About Roads

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=145071745

Untuk thread ini ganti jadi "Indonesia National and Provincial Road (Non-toll roads)" karena topik soal tol sudah dialihkan ke thread baru

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1525329


----------



## Venantio

CrazyForID said:


> nah loh. kuasa Tuhan itu.
> Tuhan marah sama diskusi thread nya


Mustinya yang dimarahin penciptanya dong... alias ts-nya... hahaha:lol::lol:


----------



## ardhan

eurico said:


> ada menu edit, edit sendiri saja


Itu bukan post saya mod, tapi kalo emang gak bisa gpp sih.... Terima kasih sudah menanggapi


----------



## paradyto

Dear Mods,

Mohon dihapus thread yang salah kamar ini: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2059735

Terima kasih banyak,
cheers


----------



## rahul medan

Dear Mods
Tolong edit thread berikut ini 

Thx

MEDAN | Sky View Setiabudi |Apartment |24 Floors | U/C
Menjadi
*MEDAN | Sky View Setiabudi |Apartment |20 Floors | T/O*

MEDAN l Ibis Styles l Hotel l 12 Floors l T/O
Menjadi
*MEDAN l Ibis Styles l Hotel l 12 Floors l Completed*

MEDAN | The Manhattan (Cambridge II) | Mall | Condominium | 2 Towers | 40 Floors + 3 Basements | U/C
Menjadi 
*MEDAN | The Manhattan (Cambridge II) | Mall | Condominium | 2 Towers | 40 Floors + 3 Basements | T/O*

MEDAN | The Reiz Condo | Condominium | 30 Floors + 3 Basements | U/C
Menjadi 
*MEDAN | The Reiz Condo | Condominium | 30 Floors + 3 Basements | T/O*

MEDAN | Grand Jati Junction | Mixed Use Development | Mal+SOHO+Hotel & Apartment | 1x32 Floors & 2x40 Floors | U/C
Menjadi 
*MEDAN | Grand Jati Junction | Mixed Use Development | Mal+SOHO+Hotel & Apartment | 1x30 Floors & 2x40 Floors | T/O*


----------



## Jordan Tan

mod, IMHO akun ini jelas menunjukkan ketidaksukaan, hate speech, Aceh dia jadikan ikon bagi daerah lain sebagai "Perda Agama yang membuat Indonesia berakhir ekstrim". opini dia ini mentah, dan tidak relevan. mentah karena tidak memakai riset yang mendukung opini dia. tidak relevan karena posisi Aceh tidak sama dengan propinsi lain. kebencian dia juga membuatnya tidak mencoba kritis adanya "Perda Agama selain Agama di Aceh". betul-betul antipati. kalau mau sopan, bisa saja tanpa perlu menyebut kata Aceh. bisa saja dengan kata "Propinsi Tertentu". toh ada propinsi lain yang juga memakai Perda Agama Lain

kapan ditegur Mod dia ini ? sudah keseringan tuh menunjukkan ketidaksukaan ke golongan tertentu



Mehome said:


> What I find *worrying* is the *Aceh-like perdas *yg memang berbasiskan agama. When we ruin the very reason of why our people unite, the diversity, *we are going to end up like the extreme cases *in malaysia or south africa where the minority suffer from segregation or separation of access to services and opportunities.. dan itu telah dimulai disini dgn *lahirnya eksklusifitas kelompok tertentu*.. cuman ya pemerintah kita masih waras dikit..


 nih linknya : *Negara Tetangga Kita | Malaysia *http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=145146309#post145146309


----------



## muflih

del


----------



## Mehome

Jordan Tan said:


> mod, IMHO akun ini jelas menunjukkan ketidaksukaan, hate speech, Aceh dia jadikan ikon bagi daerah lain sebagai "Perda Agama yang membuat Indonesia berakhir ekstrim". opini dia ini mentah, dan tidak relevan. mentah karena tidak memakai riset yang mendukung opini dia. tidak relevan karena posisi Aceh tidak sama dengan propinsi lain. kebencian dia juga membuatnya tidak mencoba kritis adanya "Perda Agama selain Agama di Aceh". betul-betul antipati. kalau mau sopan, bisa saja tanpa perlu menyebut kata Aceh. bisa saja dengan kata "Propinsi Tertentu". toh ada propinsi lain yang juga memakai Perda Agama Lain
> 
> kapan ditegur Mod dia ini ? sudah keseringan tuh menunjukkan ketidaksukaan ke golongan tertentu
> 
> nih linknya : *Negara Tetangga Kita | Malaysia *http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=145146309#post145146309


Bahasa inggris saya sih memang ga bagus-bagus amat.. tapi saya mau koq ajarin situ dikit-dikit.. biar ga mempermalukan diri sendiri dan tampak bego sebelum memutarbalikkan ucapan orang 



The Cake On BBQ said:


> I have tremendous respect for for ex-muslims, people who were muslims/born in muslim societies and later on actively denounced islam.
> 
> However, I also have tremendous contempt for the so-called "liberal muslims". I don't care if they are for lgbt equality, gender equality, consumption of alcohol etc. As long as they still label themselves as "muslims", they are merely "the good cop" of a disgusting ideology and I'm seeing right through it.


^^ yg nulis beginian adalah seorang moderator yg notebene lebih tau rules forum ini.. dan opini beliau dibalas opini lagi oleh yg merasa tak sependapat. Ya namanya orang kota dan berpendidikan, pasti sadar dong bahwa memang seperti itulah yg namanya berforum. 

Ga kayak sesemember yg kaget liat perbedaan pendapat dan kehidupan orang kota.. liat plastik terbang aja heboh :lol:


----------



## Venantio

Kalau memang yg dituju Aceh, kenapa harus ditutup2i? Sama halnya kalau yg dituju provinsi Bali dgn cowok gigolonya yg nawarin "sesuatu" ke turis bule, kenapa harus ditutup2i? Lebih suka kebohongan dan kemunafikan daripada kejujuran?


----------



## Jordan Tan

mod, beruntun lho, setelah report gw #*10392* belum anda respon, maka akun kemarin sore ini kembali menunjukkan *tuna kepekaan*. dia anggap SSCI ini eksklusif komunitasnya, dan cenderung hanya bergaul dengan komunitasnya sehingga dia hanya tahu respon komunitasnya saja atas fakta dunia properti. tidak tahu apa-apa fakta diluar lingkungannya. sehingga berani posting vulgar di forum publik. IMHO akun seperti ini, harus diberi peringatan sangat keras



Morningpark said:


> *agentnya info ga kalau sebelahnya univ dan masjid *? Kalau denaara plg *ga boleh beli*. Belakangnya persis* toa masjid*. Bukan tipe senyap. Harga jualnya berapa kalau boleh tau yang ditawarin di denara?





Morningpark said:


> *Masjid tiap jumatan juga rame. Kurang nyaman aja*. Kayak jalan yg belakang sms yg deket masjid seberang polsek, *jalannya macet banget tiap jumat siang*.


link : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=554939&page=279

jika moderator biarkan, maka akan makin ngawur dan buta fakta diluar komunitasnya, dan pasti akan merembet ke posting yang lebih liar. penyakit seperti ini cepat menular kalau moderator tidak tindak akun ini secepatnya


----------



## Wantony

Venantio said:


> Kalau memang yg dituju Aceh, kenapa harus ditutup2i? Sama halnya kalau yg dituju provinsi Bali dgn cowok gigolonya yg nawarin "sesuatu" ke turis bule, kenapa harus ditutup2i? Lebih suka kebohongan dan kemunafikan daripada kejujuran?


ini bukan masalah yg di tutup2 i, ini masalah si mehome yg mengkritik perda syariat islam di aceh, tau sendiri hal tsb sangat sensitif, udah tau bukan pada tempat nya, ngapain dibahas dimari

soal bali, yg anda bincangkan, ya silahkan saja diangkat, ga da urusan ama saya


----------



## Wantony

Mehome said:


> Bahasa inggris saya sih memang ga bagus-bagus amat.. tapi saya mau koq ajarin situ dikit-dikit.. biar ga mempermalukan diri sendiri dan tampak bego sebelum memutarbalikkan ucapan orang
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ yg nulis beginian adalah seorang moderator yg notebene lebih tau rules forum ini.. dan opini beliau dibalas opini lagi oleh yg merasa tak sependapat. Ya namanya orang kota dan berpendidikan, pasti sadar dong bahwa memang seperti itulah yg namanya berforum.
> 
> Ga kayak sesemember yg kaget liat perbedaan pendapat dan kehidupan orang kota.. liat plastik terbang aja heboh


imho, bahasa inggris anda sangat bagus koq menurut ukuran saya, yg notabene kemampuan bhs ing sy very average or just ordinary 

ini bukan masalah liat plastik terbang aja udah heboh, tapiiiiii kehebohan yg timbul akibat isu2 or topik yg anda angkat itu lho, serasa anda bermain api, begitu kebakaran, anda ributnya paling nyaring or semacem hit n run

gitu lho mak tur = emak lambe turah


----------



## Mehome

^^ yg bikin heboh itu bukannya kerjaan geng situ yah yang suka memutarbalikkan tulisan orang? Masih ingat kasus buni yani? Nah seperti itulah perangai orang-orang seperti kalian

Orang ngomong A, dibilang B.. :lol: makanya belajar membaca dulu.. menulis dalam bahasa Indonesia aja amburadul, malu kan ketololannya jadi terpampang nyata.. hidup penuh dalam kehaluan sih hno:


----------



## rahul medan

Mehome said:


> ^^ yg bikin heboh itu bukannya kerjaan geng situ yah yang suka memutarbalikkan tulisan orang? Masih ingat kasus buni yani? Nah seperti itulah perangai orang-orang seperti kalian
> 
> Orang ngomong A, dibilang B.. :lol: makanya belajar membaca dulu.. menulis dalam bahasa Indonesia aja amburadul, malu kan *ketololannya jadi terpampang nyata.. hidup penuh dalam kehaluan sih* hno:


Eurico bukannya ini personal attack ya.. 
Akun ini pernah melaporkan saya di FAQ dan anda langsung nge brig saya. Kali ini saya laporkan balik akun ini yg sudah memposting hal yg nyata nyata personal attack. Semoga anda bisa berlaku adil. 
Tq eurico

Oh ya jgn lupa request saya di postingan 10410 agak banyak sih.. Sekali lagi Tq


----------



## kakek_ganas

Jordan Tan said:


> mod, beruntun lho, setelah report gw #*10392* belum anda respon, maka akun kemarin sore ini kembali menunjukkan *tuna kepekaan*. dia anggap SSCI ini eksklusif komunitasnya, dan cenderung hanya bergaul dengan komunitasnya sehingga dia hanya tahu respon komunitasnya saja atas fakta dunia properti. tidak tahu apa-apa fakta diluar lingkungannya. sehingga berani posting vulgar di forum publik. IMHO akun seperti ini, harus diberi peringatan sangat keras
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=554939&page=279
> 
> jika moderator biarkan, maka akan makin ngawur dan buta fakta diluar komunitasnya, dan pasti akan merembet ke posting yang lebih liar. penyakit seperti ini cepat menular kalau moderator tidak tindak akun ini secepatnya


Ini gw yg bodoh ato gimana ya. Saya coba deh menyikapi dengan kalo yg di bahas tersebut gereja.

Contoh:

Jangan beli rumah a: karena sebelah dengan gereja. Nanti kl hari minggu rame banget, dan natal paskah macet.

Gw sih biasa kl statement andai andai nya kayak gitu. Lah ga ada hate speech sama sekali. Itu kan fakta. Beda cerita kl dia nulis nya. Jangan beli sebelah gereja nanti kamu di kristenisasi.


Kembali lagi ke statement masjid d atas.
Fakta nya kan emang gitu: dekat masjid kl hari jumat ramai, terus ajakan sholat lewat toa yang keras. Itu kan fakta. Saya pun kalo beli properti menghindari hal tersebut. Nah tapi itu kan bukan berarti saya lantas hatespeech. Kalo pun saya nulis di forum saya kan berpendapat bukan hatespeech. Gimana sih...

Saya pernah kos di Pekanbaru. Dikelilingi 4 masjid. Pas bulan puasa : itu 4 masjid lewat toa nya berlomba lomba untuk mengajak sholat. Dan dari jam 19-21 setiap hari belajar sholat anak anak di Keraskan pake toa. Subuh jam 3 klontang rame untuk mengingatkan awal puasa.

Terganggu kah saya? Ya terganggu
Tersinggung kah saya? Tidak karena saya toleransi dan menyadari
Apa yang saya sikapi? Mencari properti jauh dari masjid agar tak tergangu
Boleh kah saya menyarankan ke teman yang lain? Boleh lah ak ga hatespeech
Apakah saya menghina agama? Saya ga ngerasa


----------



## kakek_ganas

Mehome said:


> ^^ yg bikin heboh itu bukannya kerjaan geng situ yah yang suka memutarbalikkan tulisan orang? Masih ingat kasus buni yani? Nah seperti itulah perangai orang-orang seperti kalian
> 
> Orang ngomong A, dibilang B..  makanya belajar membaca dulu.. menulis dalam bahasa Indonesia aja amburadul, malu kan ketololannya jadi terpampang nyata.. hidup penuh dalam kehaluan sih hno:


Masalah nya begini sis kalo mau dilihat lagi ya

Di mana Jordan Tan mengkritisi satu thread. Dia pake bahasa yg elegan, kemudian akun Wantony menimpali dengan lebih panas

Selalu kejadian itu. Ak jadi bingung kok bs gitu ya


----------



## kakek_ganas

rahul medan said:


> Eurico bukannya ini personal attack ya..
> Akun ini pernah melaporkan saya di FAQ dan anda langsung nge brig saya. Kali ini saya laporkan balik akun ini yg sudah memposting hal yg nyata nyata personal attack. Semoga anda bisa berlaku adil.
> Tq eurico


Masalah nya emang gitu loh. Coba anda pandang deh antara yang terjadi dan di kritis ama sis mehome. Jangan di bawa baper bro. 

#ini masuk pa ga ya omong baper ke rahul#


----------



## Mehome

rahul medan said:


> Eurico bukannya ini personal attack ya..
> Akun ini pernah melaporkan saya di FAQ dan anda langsung nge brig saya. Kali ini saya laporkan balik akun ini yg sudah memposting hal yg nyata nyata personal attack. Semoga anda bisa berlaku adil.
> Tq eurico
> 
> Oh ya jgn lupa request saya di postingan 10410 agak banyak sih.. Sekali lagi Tq


Lah dianya seenaknya aja memutarbalikkan isi tulisan orang lain. Terus, yg personal attack siapa dong? Kalau ga ngerti tulisan orang lain, kan bisa ditanya dulu arti bahasa Indonesianya apa.. bukannya baper dan heboh2 sendiri.

Jadi, kata sifat apa yg cocok utk menggambarkan orang seperti itu? Ya tolol lah



kakek_ganas said:


> Ini gw yg bodoh ato gimana ya. Saya coba deh menyikapi dengan kalo yg di bahas tersebut gereja.
> 
> Contoh:
> 
> Jangan beli rumah a: karena sebelah dengan gereja. Nanti kl hari minggu rame banget, dan natal paskah macet.
> 
> Gw sih biasa kl statement andai andai nya kayak gitu. Lah ga ada hate speech sama sekali. Itu kan fakta. Beda cerita kl dia nulis nya. Jangan beli sebelah gereja nanti kamu di kristenisasi.
> 
> 
> Kembali lagi ke statement masjid d atas.
> Fakta nya kan emang gitu: dekat masjid kl hari jumat ramai, terus ajakan sholat lewat toa yang keras. Itu kan fakta. Saya pun kalo beli properti menghindari hal tersebut. Nah tapi itu kan bukan berarti saya lantas hatespeech. Kalo pun saya nulis di forum saya kan berpendapat bukan hatespeech. Gimana sih...
> 
> Saya pernah kos di Pekanbaru. Dikelilingi 4 masjid. Pas bulan puasa : itu 4 masjid lewat toa nya berlomba lomba untuk mengajak sholat. Dan dari jam 19-21 setiap hari belajar sholat anak anak di Keraskan pake toa. Subuh jam 3 klontang rame untuk mengingatkan awal puasa.
> 
> Terganggu kah saya? Ya terganggu
> Tersinggung kah saya? Tidak karena saya toleransi dan menyadari
> Apa yang saya sikapi? Mencari properti jauh dari masjid agar tak tergangu
> Boleh kah saya menyarankan ke teman yang lain? Boleh lah ak ga hatespeech
> Apakah saya menghina agama? Saya ga ngerasa


Sama kayak gini, kek..

"Jangan beli rumah di kelapa gading, karena lg ada pembangunan LRT, macet semua cuy"

Trus tiba-tiba pemerintah nangkepin kita karena dianggap menodai pemerintah :dizzy:

Lama-lama ngikutin logika dia, bisa ikutan tolol berjamaah kita semua.. saya balik ke style yg dulu aja deh.. iyain aja iyain :lol:


----------



## Wantony

Mehome said:


> ^^ yg bikin heboh itu bukannya kerjaan geng situ yah yang suka memutarbalikkan tulisan orang? Masih ingat kasus buni yani? Nah seperti itulah perangai orang-orang seperti kalian
> 
> Orang ngomong A, dibilang B..  makanya belajar membaca dulu.. menulis dalam bahasa Indonesia aja amburadul, malu kan ketololannya jadi terpampang nyata.. hidup penuh dalam kehaluan sih hno:



   

ya jelas situ lah yg suka memutar balik kan tulisan, udah jelas situ yg mulai koq malah ingkar

pake bawa buni yani, dendam kesumat yaaaaa, gara2 dia junjungan mu skr nginep d mako brimob, yg seharusnya jd koh napi di lp cipinang  

seharusnya situ lah yg blajar meng eja kata satu demi satu, biar kliatan pinter dikit, self proclaim intelek, tp pake bahasa makian, bukan nya termsk p a?

no wonder lah, sang idola n supporternya kyk situ sama2 suka memaki orang yg ga sepaham dg situ, omong kotor khas mulut jamban


----------



## Wantony

kakek_ganas said:


> Ini gw yg bodoh ato gimana ya. Saya coba deh menyikapi dengan kalo yg di bahas tersebut gereja.
> 
> Contoh:
> 
> Jangan beli rumah a: karena sebelah dengan gereja. Nanti kl hari minggu rame banget, dan natal paskah macet.
> 
> Gw sih biasa kl statement andai andai nya kayak gitu. Lah ga ada hate speech sama sekali. Itu kan fakta. Beda cerita kl dia nulis nya. Jangan beli sebelah gereja nanti kamu di kristenisasi.
> 
> 
> Kembali lagi ke statement masjid d atas.
> Fakta nya kan emang gitu: dekat masjid kl hari jumat ramai, terus ajakan sholat lewat toa yang keras. Itu kan fakta. Saya pun kalo beli properti menghindari hal tersebut. Nah tapi itu kan bukan berarti saya lantas hatespeech. Kalo pun saya nulis di forum saya kan berpendapat bukan hatespeech. Gimana sih...
> 
> Saya pernah kos di Pekanbaru. Dikelilingi 4 masjid. Pas bulan puasa : itu 4 masjid lewat toa nya berlomba lomba untuk mengajak sholat. Dan dari jam 19-21 setiap hari belajar sholat anak anak di Keraskan pake toa. Subuh jam 3 klontang rame untuk mengingatkan awal puasa.
> 
> Terganggu kah saya? Ya terganggu
> Tersinggung kah saya? Tidak karena saya toleransi dan menyadari
> Apa yang saya sikapi? Mencari properti jauh dari masjid agar tak tergangu
> Boleh kah saya menyarankan ke teman yang lain? Boleh lah ak ga hatespeech
> Apakah saya menghina agama? Saya ga ngerasa



haiyaa, udah deh engkong, ga usa diperpanjang, lagian urusan itu dah slese

fyi, ybs sdh minta maaf koq, kl statement dia menyinggung, sy dah nge like postingan dia yg minta maaf tsb

kl gitu kan enak, ybs udah minta maaf, ga kyk geng situ, udah salah, ga minta maaf, malah ngeyel n debat kusir


----------



## rahul medan

kakek_ganas said:


> Masalah nya emang gitu loh. Coba anda pandang deh antara yang terjadi dan di kritis ama sis mehome. Jangan di bawa baper bro.
> 
> #ini masuk pa ga ya omong baper ke rahul#


Saya gk mau tau masalah kalian apa.. Kayaknya udah complicated ya.. 
Setau saya PA gk memandang apapun masalahnya. 

Ini antara saya, mehome dan eurico aja.. 

Gosah pake # kek


----------



## Mehome

rahul medan said:


> Ini antara *saya*, mehome dan eurico aja..
> 
> Gosah pake # kek


Ada hubungan apa saya sama rahul? Perasaan saya ga kenal situ deh..

Oh gara2 saya ngadu dulu ya? Ya ampun :lol:


----------



## kakek_ganas

Wantony said:


> haiyaa, udah deh engkong, ga usa diperpanjang, lagian urusan itu dah slese
> 
> fyi, ybs sdh minta maaf koq, kl statement dia menyinggung, sy dah nge like postingan dia yg minta maaf tsb
> 
> kl gitu kan enak, ybs udah minta maaf, ga kyk geng situ, udah salah, ga minta maaf, malah ngeyel n debat kusir


Mod ini personal attack mod

Rahul di brick
Masak kayak gini di biarin aja mod?

Yang adil dong mod


----------



## kakek_ganas

Mehome said:


> Sama kayak gini, kek..
> 
> "Jangan beli rumah di kelapa gading, karena lg ada pembangunan LRT, macet semua cuy"
> 
> Trus tiba-tiba pemerintah nangkepin kita karena dianggap menodai pemerintah :dizzy:


Betul betul logika nya.

Jadi ya bingung aja lah.

Contoh nyata
1. Rizieq ada di tuduh melakukan chat mesum, lah yang di Persoalkan penodaan ulama 👳

Capek kan


----------



## IlhamBXT

Lama - lama lihat forumer jaman now kayak orang kampung baru masuk kota ya, ada beda pendapat dikit saja baper ngadu ke moderator. Kalau dasarnya memang gak kuat menghadapi perbedaan ya gak usah gabung, pakai bikin ID - ID Klonengan segala macam. Yang satu sukanya baper kalau daerahnya dikomentarin, yang satunya baper kalau keyakinannya didiskusikan, yang satunya sok - sok an jadi pahlawan kesiangan.Heran, hanya sekedar forum internet sampai mempengaruhi kehidupan kalian emangnya dibayar berapa sih kalau sukses posting dan mempengaruhi opini orang - orang ? atau memang pengangguran yang gak ada kerjaan :nuts:. Untun Moderatornya, siapapun itu lebih baik kalau ada ID yang tidak jelas dan tidak patuh pada aturan lebih baik di banned langsung aja, lama lama Skyscrapercity subforum Indonesia kayak drama sinetron, dikit - dikit lapor, dikit - dikit merasa dizolimi, persis kayak emak - emak rempong yang maunya dirinya sendiri yang benar.


----------



## Venantio

IlhamBXT said:


> Lama - lama lihat forumer jaman now kayak orang kampung baru masuk kota ya, ada beda pendapat dikit saja baper ngadu ke moderator. Kalau dasarnya memang gak kuat menghadapi perbedaan ya gak usah gabung, pakai bikin ID - ID Klonengan segala macam. Yang satu sukanya baper kalau daerahnya dikomentarin, yang satunya baper kalau keyakinannya didiskusikan, yang satunya sok - sok an jadi pahlawan kesiangan.Heran, hanya sekedar forum internet sampai mempengaruhi kehidupan kalian emangnya dibayar berapa sih kalau sukses posting dan mempengaruhi opini orang - orang ? atau memang pengangguran yang gak ada kerjaan :nuts:. Untun Moderatornya, siapapun itu lebih baik kalau ada ID yang tidak jelas dan tidak patuh pada aturan lebih baik di banned langsung aja, lama lama Skyscrapercity subforum Indonesia kayak drama sinetron, dikit - dikit lapor, dikit - dikit merasa dizolimi, persis kayak emak - emak rempong yang maunya dirinya sendiri yang benar.


Kalo gak gitu gak rame bro... :lol:


----------



## the_kingkong

Pesan yg selalu saya sampaikan:

1. Kurangi nonton sinetron, itu akan membuat mental anda sensian, termehek-mehek, dan dikit2 baper. Masak generasi muda Indonesia cengeng dan baperan. Mau dibawa kemana Indonesia? (Meminjam kata2 Jordan Tan)

2. Kurangi micin, katanya menyebabkan kemampuan bernalar menurun, dan karena nalar menurun akhirnya menjadikan emosi meningkat.

Tambahan:

3. Berfikirlah bahwa anda adalah kaum urban yang hidup di abad 21. Harus progresif dan open minded. Bukan masyarakat kampungan yg klo gak seneng dengan omongan orang lalu angkat golok, dikit2 marah, meledak, alias sumbu pendek.

4. Buat yg sabtu sore kemaren pertama kali memulai posting disini protes postingan oramg lain, sebaiknya anda cari cewek dan ngedate dgn cewek anda, itu malam minggu lho hno: ... biar hidup anda lebih santai dan menyenangkan, gak pake waktu malem mingguan buat protes tulisan org di ssci. 

Hanya saran sih, tapi itu penting siapa tau bisa menghilangkan yg disebut org luar sebagai budaya "amok" atau "amuk" di masyarakat kita.  

Cheers.


----------



## kanjeng taat pribadi

hehehe, masih lebih adem damai postingan2 ane


----------



## Putra Jaya

Masalahnya : forumnya kurang tepat dan opininya terlalu tendensius. Krn hanya mengarah ke agama trtentu. Dia tidak kritik perda agama lain di provinsi lain. Membenturkan aturan agama dgn keragaman versi dia. Pdhl syariat Islam di Aceh tidak menghukum org yg berbeda agama atau etnis tpi hanya menghukum org yg melanggar hukum konvensional. Pelanggar hukum dlm syariah Islam sama dgn pelanggar hukum dlm KUHP. Hanya jenis hukumannya yg brbeda. Bagi kalian kelompok kami org bodoh dan mutar balik fakta. Tpi bagi kami justru kamilah yg baik dan banyak mengalah. Jgn jadi kaum hipokrit. Gencar mengkritik kelompok lain giliran dibalas kritik malah main UU penghinaan.

Kasus Habib Rizieq ada pendapat WA nya dipalsu. Bahasanya saja anak muda beda dgn Habib yg tua. Lagian Habib bisa poligami ngapain selingkuh. Klo WA nya benar pun gak bisa dituntut. Krn kasus video pornografi itu yg dikejar penyebar bukan pelaku. Bukti lain istri Habib tidak menuntut cerai atau marah malah ketawa ketiwi. Lazimnya org diselingkuhi pasti marah.

Kalo diperhatikan yg sering mengkritik masjid, ormas Islam, tokoh Islam hanya dari kaum tertentu. Ini malah makin menebar benih ketidak sukaan ke kaum itu sendiri. Knp pola pikirnya tidak diubah ? Bukan taktis (jangka pendek memuaskan emosi) tpi strategis (jangka panjang memanfaatkan umat untuk keuntungan politik ekonomi). Kaum lain baik ke umat dan umat pun mendukung mereka. Klo kecewa jagonya kalah. Cobalah introspeksi mungkin krn kaum anda suka meledek agama trtentu di medsos. Ini mnjd stigma bagi kaum anda. Cobalah berdamai dgn agama itu spt kaum lain..


----------



## kakek_ganas

Wantony said:


> ini bukan masalah yg di tutup2 i, ini masalah si mehome yg mengkritik perda syariat islam di aceh, tau sendiri hal tsb sangat sensitif, udah tau bukan pada tempat nya, ngapain dibahas dimari
> 
> soal bali, yg anda bincangkan, ya silahkan saja diangkat, ga da urusan ama saya


Lah km malah ahok di thread tersebut?

Kok pura pura kayak hilang ingatan sih.


----------



## kakek_ganas

Putra Jaya said:


> Masalahnya : forumnya kurang tepat dan opininya terlalu tendensius. Krn hanya mengarah ke agama trtentu. Dia tidak kritik perda agama lain di provinsi lain. Membenturkan aturan agama dgn keragaman versi dia. Pdhl syariat Islam di Aceh tidak menghukum org yg berbeda agama atau etnis tpi hanya menghukum org yg melanggar hukum konvensional. Pelanggar hukum dlm syariah Islam sama dgn pelanggar hukum dlm KUHP. Hanya jenis hukumannya yg brbeda. Bagi kalian kelompok kami org bodoh dan mutar balik fakta. Tpi bagi kami justru kamilah yg baik dan banyak mengalah. Jgn jadi kaum hipokrit. Gencar mengkritik kelompok lain giliran dibalas kritik malah main UU penghinaan.
> 
> Kasus Habib Rizieq ada pendapat WA nya dipalsu. Bahasanya saja anak muda beda dgn Habib yg tua. Lagian Habib bisa poligami ngapain selingkuh. Klo WA nya benar pun gak bisa dituntut. Krn kasus video pornografi itu yg dikejar penyebar bukan pelaku. Bukti lain istri Habib tidak menuntut cerai atau marah malah ketawa ketiwi. Lazimnya org diselingkuhi pasti marah.
> 
> Kalo diperhatikan yg sering mengkritik masjid, ormas Islam, tokoh Islam hanya dari kaum tertentu. Ini malah makin menebar benih ketidak sukaan ke kaum itu sendiri. Knp pola pikirnya tidak diubah ? Bukan taktis (jangka pendek memuaskan emosi) tpi strategis (jangka panjang memanfaatkan umat untuk keuntungan politik ekonomi). Kaum lain baik ke umat dan umat pun mendukung mereka. Klo kecewa jagonya kalah. Cobalah introspeksi mungkin krn kaum anda suka meledek agama trtentu di medsos. Ini mnjd stigma bagi kaum anda. Cobalah berdamai dgn agama itu spt kaum lain..


Lah dia emang bahas perda agama Aceh, ga menghina agama. Trus d mn masalah nya?

Jangan lucu lah kalo bicara tentang Rizieq. Kl emang g salah itu ngapain harus lari. Hanya orang bodoh yg g tau hal tersebut


Nah to diskusi mengenai perda syariah, malah di benturkan ke menghina agama, g mau toleran sampai kecewa calon kalah.

Loh gw g habis pikir dengan jalan cerita nya.


----------



## Wantony

dp


----------



## You_soap

Mod, mohon trit ini di-sticky mengingat Tangerang Selatan adalah kota otonom di wilayah Jabodetabek dan perkembangannya sangat pesat. Kota-kota lain di Jabodetabek sudah di-sticky semua.

[TANGERANG SELATAN] Projects & Development


Terima kasih


----------



## eurico

Walaupun postingnya di thread ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=150050&page=3893 namun sekalian untuk klarifikasi karena problem ini bukan hanya dialami oleh thread tersebut dan oleh forumer tertentu saja, tetapi juga terjadi pada beberapa thread yang ada di SSCI maupun di world forum. 

Dan Juga saya sudah beberapa kali menerima laporan yang sama tentang postingan hilang dsb baik di thread FAQ maupun via PM, namun kebanyakan belum saya balas, atau saya balas seadanya saja karena pada saat itu masih belum ada penjelasan yang jelas tentang masalah tersebut dan bagaimana pemecahannya, maka dengan ini saya sampaikan penjelasannya



aryomath said:


> *Ajaib, postingan saya dan beberapa forumer lain ilang.*
> Tapi yang julid nggak ilang.
> 
> Kalau gitu repost ah :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> Sini yang bereuforia kok situ yang rempong tante. Julid amat kayak akun gosip.
> 
> Kalau nggak suka liat kami bereuforia, nggak usah ngintip thread Semarang. Gitu aja kok repot, kayak tante tante.





vianvion said:


> *Iya postingan saya juga ilang*. Ajaib yah ssc jaman sekarang :lol:





vianvion said:


> Iya jelas2 postingan si akun kloningan itu ga di hapus, *tapi malah postingan beberapa forumer lain di hapus*. Kalo mau di hapus kenapa ga dihapus semua aja. Kesannya jadi gimana gitu.





De_Purr said:


> *Sudah tertampil lagi postingan yg hilang.*
> 
> Kesannya kok semena mena, yg nyinyir dluan di thread org gak dihapus. Yg nanggapi mlah dihapus.
> 
> Moderator harus bisa bersikap adil. Klo masih condong ke salah satu kota mending mundur aja jd moderator, sblm forumer pada sensi terhadap tindakan anda.
> 
> Ya semoga kedepan tidak ada tindakan tindakan yg memihak. Supaya semua tetap bersemangat berforum dsni.





aryomath said:


> Saya udah sempat capture postingan saya sendiri dan pakdhe *yang udah dihapus*. Kalau mas vian dan mas peterongan belum.
> 
> Ada apa oh ada apa, yang julid ga dihapus, yang negur dihapus :banana:


Berikut penjelasannya yang bisa saya rangkum dari forum moderator 



vsadmin said:


> *Possible there was an outtage, however that sounds like a replication error from the server nodes*. This should self correct in that's the case. Still adjusting to the timeshifting on the board are the posts still missing?
> 
> Kyle





Jan said:


> Happened again today. At around 11:10 AM central european time it looks like the system just went back to 9:40 AM, discarding all posts made in between and resetting the 'users online" numbers while at it.
> 
> *Could this be a malfunctioning crone job at work?*
> 
> Marked this as urgent.


Jadi memang benar telah terjadi beberapa postingan yang hilang, namun itu bukanlah hasil karya kreatifitas dari saya maupun moderator lainnya, karena jika ada postingan yang dihapus maka akan ada soft link yang tertinggal untuk beberapa waktu dan akan nampak oleh moderator siapa yang menghapus postingan tersebut dengan catatan bahwa soft link yang tertinggal tersebut hanya moderator saja yang bisa melihatnya, nah untuk kasus pada thread tersebut di atas, maupun thread2 lainnya dan postingan lainnya saya tidak melihat soft link tersebut, sehingga bisa saya simpulkan bahwa hal tersebut terjadi karena apa yang sudah momod _*vsadmin*_ dan _*Jan*_ jelaskan. 

Dan bahkan sampai sekarang masih banyak laporan-laporan dari momods di seleuruh dunia tentang hal ini, sehingga jika ada yang hilang postingannya harap bersabar, ini sedang ada ujian kay:


----------



## eurico

Kemudian ada beberapa postingan yang menggelitik saya hingga menggelinjang pada thread tersebut di atas, di antara nya adalah sebagai berikut....



Peterongan said:


> *Beda manajemen gan*.. masbro david udh diganti....





tejoe said:


> ^^
> *maklum mas Managemen yg sekarang kurang netral*, tau sendirilah..





tejoe said:


> ^^
> agree..
> yg penting gk nyenggol thread sini aja, *klo sampai nyenggol sini, wajib kita serang*.. :lol:





dimz_ctn said:


> Ngakak bener, aku padamu... *Senasib pokoe, beda management*. Yang sekarang ya begitulah tau sendiri kan ya.





vianvion said:


> *Kurang netral dan malah ikutan nyinyir ya om* :lol:


Bisa saya klarifikasi tim moderator untuk Forum SSCI adalah David-80, Blue_Sky dan saya sendiri eurico Komposisi tersebut masih belum berubah hingga saya posting ini kay:

Sebagai penutup saya akan mengquote salah satu tokoh terbesar di dunia Islam Ali Bin Abi Thalib



> _“Tak perlu bersikeras menjelaskan siapa dirimu, karena orang yang mencintaimu tak membutuhkan itu, dan orang yang membencimu tak akan percaya itu” (Ali bin Abi Thalib RA)_


----------



## Venantio

eurico said:


> Walaupun postingnya di thread ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=150050&page=3893 namun sekalian untuk klarifikasi karena problem ini bukan hanya dialami oleh thread tersebut dan oleh forumer tertentu saja, tetapi juga terjadi pada beberapa thread yang ada di SSCI maupun di world forum.
> 
> Dan Juga saya sudah beberapa kali menerima laporan yang sama tentang postingan hilang dsb baik di thread FAQ maupun via PM, namun kebanyakan belum saya balas, atau saya balas seadanya saja karena pada saat itu masih belum ada penjelasan yang jelas tentang masalah tersebut dan bagaimana pemecahannya, maka dengan ini saya sampaikan penjelasannya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berikut penjelasannya yang bisa saya rangkum dari forum moderator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jadi memang benar telah terjadi beberapa postingan yang hilang, namun itu bukanlah hasil karya kreatifitas dari saya maupun moderator lainnya, karena jika ada postingan yang dihapus maka akan ada soft link yang tertinggal untuk beberapa waktu dan akan nampak oleh moderator siapa yang menghapus postingan tersebut dengan catatan bahwa soft link yang tertinggal tersebut hanya moderator saja yang bisa melihatnya, nah untuk kasus pada thread tersebut di atas, maupun thread2 lainnya dan postingan lainnya saya tidak melihat soft link tersebut, sehingga bisa saya simpulkan bahwa hal tersebut terjadi karena apa yang sudah momod _*vsadmin*_ dan _*Jan*_.
> 
> Dan bahkan sampai sekarang masih banyak laporan-laporan dari momods di seleuruh dunia tentang hal ini, sehingga jika ada yang hilang postingannya harap bersabar, ini sedang ada ujian kay:


Kalau yg soal trit Ruang Filsafat apa juga ada masalah seperti yg dijelaskan itu ya masbro momod?


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

Dear Momods, mohon bersabar ya..
Semoga mereka memahami hal-hal error by server di atas.


----------



## dihatimu

Sependapat ah...yg sabar ya momods...mungkin mereka khilaf&masih blm move on...


----------



## vianvion

Peterongan said:


> Ok mods, ada jg pepatah "pohon dikenal karena buahnya.. manusia dikenal karena perbuatannya.."
> 
> Ada asap pasti ada sebab, lebih baik introspeksi kenapa koq masih ada yg beranggapan ke anda seperti itu.., krn sebab2 di thread lainnya.. ada trail nya koq.. jejak2nya..,
> 
> Dimasa depan, kalo dirasa sebagai forumer, kita semua secara aklamasi menyatakan kredibilitas anda kurang sebagai momod, boleh dong kita minta kembalinya om momod david.., yg menurut saya lebih netral dan fair, mengayomi banyak pihak..., seperti pengalaman jaman dulu..,
> 
> Tidak salah kan mod? Sah-sah saja..,



Sependapat sama om Peterongan


----------



## kanjeng taat pribadi

:nuts: wah,dijadikan modus untuk menggoyang posisi momod :lol:


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

eurico said:


> Bisa saya klarifikasi tim moderator untuk Forum SSCI adalah *David-80, Blue_Sky dan saya sendiri eurico* Komposisi tersebut masih belum berubah hingga saya posting ini kay:


^^
Semoga dengan penjelasan ini tidak ada lagi modus lagi dengan menyatakan 
"*beda management*" atau "*management yang sekarang kurang netral*" :laugh:

Oya, yang sudah menuduh dan mendukung fitnah itu kok gak ada yang minta maaf ke Moderators ya?


----------



## sayaka

^^ karena hanya lelaki sejati yang berani minta maaf kak


----------



## hackes

Alangkah baiknya minta maaf. Kok bisa fitnah seperti itu, kroyokan lagi.


----------



## Jordan Tan

Mods, tolong akun ini dibanned, sebab sangat OOT di thread *1nD0n35Ia b4N63t5 61tU L0Ch5 [P4Rt V] * (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1629233&page=130) tapi posting yang tidak berkaitan dengan tipikal orang Indonesia, tapi justru tipikal orang luar negeri. IMHO, akun ini justru memantikkan rasisme dan golongan di postingannya, meski hanya mencatut berita vulgar sebuah media mainstraim di Indonesia



kanjeng taat pribadi said:


> *Kepala Rudenim: Banyak Pengungsi Selingkuhi Istri Warga Makassar*
> 
> Kepala Rumah Detensi Imigrasi (Rudenim) Makassar, Boedi Prayitno mengungkapkan, banyak pengungsi dari negara konflik seperti *Afganistan, Myanmar, Somalia, Sudan, Pakistan, Iran, Iraq, Mesir, *dan Srilanka berselingkuh dengan istri warga Makassar. "Banyak sekali kasus pidana dilakukan oleh pengungsi yang bermukim di Makassar. Rata-rata kasus yang kami temukan adalah kasus *perzinahan yakni perselingkuhan*. Di mana *pengungsi laki-laki selingkuhi dan berzina* dengan istri warga Kota Makassar," ujar Boedi, Senin (26/2/2018).
> 
> http://regional.kompas.com/read/201...yak-pengungsi-selingkuhi-istri-warga-makassar
> 
> *amazing pebinor* :nuts:


----------



## IlhamBXT

Mod, cuma sekedar tanya. Ganti nama akun ID SSC itu bisa atau tidak ? Penasaran saja, kalau memang bisa pengen ngubah nama ID :nuts:


----------



## Mehome

Jordan Tan said:


> Mods, tolong akun ini dibanned, sebab sangat OOT di thread *1nD0n35Ia b4N63t5 61tU L0Ch5 [P4Rt V] * (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1629233&page=130) tapi posting yang tidak berkaitan dengan *tipikal orang Indonesia, tapi justru tipikal orang luar negeri.* IMHO, akun ini justru memantikkan rasisme dan golongan di postingannya, meski hanya mencatut berita vulgar sebuah media *mainstraim* di Indonesia


Ini framing nya udah keterlaluan.. mengapa hanya sri lanka yg kagak situ bold dan underline? Mentang2 sri lanka bukan negara asal pengungsi islam? :lol:

Lagian sejak kapan ada aturan forumer yg ngepost sedikit melenceng harus di-ban? Itu berarti situ dan si onoh2 udah berapa kali kena ban harusnya?

To mods, mohon jangan dicuekin terus2an aduan forumer satu ini.. tolong kasih sedikit perhatian dgn mem-brig yg bersangkutan karena doyan framing dan nyampah di trit FAQ :cheers:


----------



## kakek_ganas

Aku jadi bingung sendiri ih dengan ada nya Delik aduan ini.

1. Kalo berita nya pengungsi cina, langsung di posting dan bukan framing sebagai sara

2. Kalo berita di atas yg ga ada Cina nya sedikit pun di framing sara

Lah ak g melihat ada nya berita sara. Dan cuman posting perihal pengungsi yg melakukan selingkuh, ga ada tulisan sara nya juga. Tidak melibatkan islam juga kok baper sendiri sih.

Kayak nya mehome juga ga profokatif ke sara, tp tampaknya anda sendiri yg memframing nya ke sara. Di Giring ke situ.

Baru nyadar. Soalnya yg posting dubes menlen haha


----------



## kanjeng taat pribadi

belakangan kan lagi viral soal pelakor  pebinor & pelakor beda2 tipis lah :lol:


----------



## Wantony

Mehome said:


> Ini framing nya udah keterlaluan.. mengapa hanya sri lanka yg kagak situ bold dan underline? Mentang2 sri lanka bukan negara asal pengungsi islam? :lol:


imho yaa, 

krn muslim di sri lanka minoritas cuma 9.7%(info dr wikipedia), untungnya muslim di sri lanka tdk mengalami ethnic cleansing spt yg dialami muslim rohingya di myanmar. yaa smoga aja ga yaa kedepan nya. see ? 

meski sri lanka n myanmar mayoritas penduduknya ykw=you know what i mean

lagian dubes menlen kudu selektif lah milih2 topik yg akan di posting dimari, khususnya kompas, tau sendiri kan kompas paling ahli kl framing berita n cenderung tendensius yg terkadang bisa mjd trigger bahas masalah yg sensitif


----------



## Wantony

kakek_ganas said:


> Aku jadi bingung sendiri ih dengan ada nya Delik aduan ini.
> 
> 1. Kalo berita nya pengungsi cina, langsung di posting dan bukan framing sebagai sara
> 
> 2. Kalo berita di atas yg ga ada Cina nya sedikit pun di framing sara
> 
> Lah ak g melihat ada nya berita sara. Dan cuman posting perihal pengungsi yg melakukan selingkuh, ga ada tulisan sara nya juga. Tidak melibatkan islam juga kok baper sendiri sih.
> 
> Kayak nya mehome juga ga profokatif ke sara, tp tampaknya anda sendiri yg memframing nya ke sara. Di Giring ke situ.


imho yaa

pemberitaan kompas emg gak mention agama tertentu

tapi, si mehome ngomong"Mentang2 sri lanka bukan negara asal pengungsi islam?:lol:" langsung aja connect mention nama agama, see?

artinya setiap orang yg baca pasti akan punya perspektif masing2, saya ga tau mksdx dubes menlen posting gituan, tp patut di duga ybs ada niat menggiring opini yg akan bahas hal2 yg sensitif.


----------



## IlhamBXT

Ah agama terooos Playing Victim terooos. kalian ini sukanua meributkan hal - hal yang gak penting aja :nuts: 
Klo gak siap melihat hal - hal yang berbeda gak usah join di Skyscrspercity aja napa ? Bahasannya itu teroos.


----------



## Wantony

playing victim apa an, ga ada yg jg korban hina an ttg agama

kamu aja yg ribut mulu, gatel ya pengin nanggapi postingan sy

justru kamu yg ga siap ama perbedaan, ngapain join dimari


----------



## Adpenturz

Hanya usul buat Moderator, sebaikanya di judul thread misalnya di project & development, dalam pemberian nama lokasi harus disesuaikan dengan lokasi riil di lapangan. Kalau di kota ya menggunakan nama kota. Kalau di Kabupaten ya yang dicantumkan nama kabupatennya. Ini supaya tidak menimbulkan kekeliruan atau kesalahpahaman nantinya akan berimbas yakni emporis point jadi lebih akurat. Demikian usul saya.


----------



## kakek_ganas

Mod why oh why. Kata nya yg posting di mari kl oot mau d brick. Nah ada yg offside mulu kok di biarin aja sih mod


----------



## Venantio

Mehome said:


> Ini framing nya udah keterlaluan.. mengapa hanya sri lanka yg kagak situ bold dan underline? Mentang2 sri lanka bukan negara asal pengungsi islam? :lol:
> 
> Lagian sejak kapan ada aturan forumer yg ngepost sedikit melenceng harus di-ban? Itu berarti situ dan si onoh2 udah berapa kali kena ban harusnya?
> 
> To mods, mohon jangan dicuekin terus2an aduan forumer satu ini.. tolong kasih sedikit perhatian dgn mem-brig yg bersangkutan karena doyan framing dan nyampah di trit FAQ :cheers:


Secara tidak langsung dan tidak sadar, ke-baper-an ybs justru memberi pengakuan bahwa "yang dibelanya" memang punya masalah dan makanya perlu "dibela dan ditutup-tutupi" agar dunia tidak mengetahuinya karena malu, sama seperti kita pakai baju karena utk menutupi hal-hal yang "bisa bikin malu". Maaf saja saya punya kesan begitu dengan bapernya yang luar biasa. Dikit-dikit protes, dikit-dikit tersinggung, emosi, lapor sana sini. Orang yang begitu itulah yang justru bermasalah.

Tambahan:
Buat saya, orang ini tidak sedang membela siapa2 kecuali dirinya sendiri, egonya sendiri dan justru terlihat bahwa ybs tidak punya rasa percaya diri yg cukup utk menerima kenyataan hidup. Ybs cuma merasa benar tanpa cacat, tanpa mau melihat bhw banyak yg harus diperbaiki. 

Ya kalau orang cuma membela ego nya sendiri biasanya tidak sanggup mengendalikan emosi dan perasaan. Akhirnya ya gini ini, mewek terus menerus dan tidak mampu mandiri...


----------



## You_soap

Jordan Tan said:


> Mods, tolong akun ini dibanned, sebab sangat OOT di thread *1nD0n35Ia b4N63t5 61tU L0Ch5 [P4Rt V] * (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1629233&page=130) tapi posting yang tidak berkaitan dengan tipikal orang Indonesia, tapi justru tipikal orang luar negeri. IMHO, akun ini justru memantikkan rasisme dan golongan di postingannya, meski hanya mencatut berita vulgar sebuah media mainstraim di Indonesia


Ini sih bukan rasis, orang yang diomongin kelakuan pengungsi dari negara tertentu dan kelakuan orang lokal sini. Entah cocok masuk trit itu atau bukan tapi peristiwa itu memang masalah sosial yang nyata-nyata ada di Indonesia. Mungkin bisa dikaitkan "menganggap barang impor lebih berkualitas" itu Indonesia banget. :|


----------



## Venantio

You_soap said:


> Ini sih bukan rasis, orang yang diomongin kelakuan pengungsi dari negara tertentu dan kelakuan orang lokal sini. Entah cocok masuk trit itu atau bukan tapi peristiwa itu memang masalah sosial yang nyata-nyata ada di Indonesia. Mungkin bisa dikaitkan "menganggap barang impor lebih berkualitas" itu Indonesia banget. :|


Soalnya kita gak punya trit yg khusus bahas masalah2 sosial sih... Dulu pernah ada tapi ya dibreidel sama momod saat itu gara2.. Ya tahu sendirilah...


----------



## the_kingkong

Jordan Tan said:


> Mods, tolong akun ini dibanned, sebab sangat OOT di thread *1nD0n35Ia b4N63t5 61tU L0Ch5 [P4Rt V] * (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1629233&page=130) tapi posting yang tidak berkaitan dengan tipikal orang Indonesia, tapi justru tipikal orang luar negeri. IMHO, akun ini justru memantikkan rasisme dan golongan di postingannya, meski hanya mencatut berita vulgar sebuah media mainstraim di Indonesia


Saya gak ngerti rasisme nya dimana yak? Bisa dijelaskan Jordan Tan. Otherwise sih ini cuma framing buat ngetest moderator, ya untungnya SSC permisif terhadap framing2 seperti ini.


----------



## Putra Jaya

Loh klo yg dibela dianggap salah dan bermasalah. Bagaimana dgn media yg membela rezim? Atau mereka yg terus membela golongan trtentu atas nama pluralitas. Ketika ada yg mengaitkan golongan itu dgn narkoba dan koruptor bank langsung muncul pembelaan atas nama pluralitas untuk golongan itu..apa golongan itu memang brmasalah ? pdhl narkoba jelas lbh brbahaya drpd perilaku selingkuhan. Barusan ada 250 ton narkoba ditangkap. Blum lgi tenaga kerja ilegal dan brbagai penipuan pelakunya dri golongan yg sama..knp gak diposting berita soal ini ? Mereka jauh banyak kasusnya.. imigran dri Myanmar dll plg brp org dibandingkan ribuan org tenaga kerja ilegal ?


----------



## Mehome

Putra Jaya said:


> Loh klo yg dibela dianggap salah dan bermasalah. Bagaimana dgn media yg *membela rezim*? Atau mereka yg terus membela golongan trtentu atas nama pluralitas. Ketika ada yg mengaitkan golongan itu dgn narkoba dan koruptor bank *langsung muncul pembelaan* atas nama pluralitas untuk golongan itu..apa golongan itu memang brmasalah ? pdhl narkoba jelas *lbh brbahaya* drpd perilaku selingkuhan. *Barusan ada 250 ton* narkoba ditangkap. Blum lgi tenaga kerja ilegal dan brbagai penipuan pelakunya dri *golongan yg sama.*.knp gak diposting berita soal ini ? Mereka jauh banyak kasusnya.. imigran *dri Myanmar dll plg brp org dibandingkan ribuan* org tenaga kerja ilegal ?


Orang lain normalnya kerja keras membanting tulang agar bisa makan, tapi gerombolan ini cari makannya agak lain.. makan dari fitnah dan kebencian. Semoga berkah ya :cheers:


----------



## Venantio

Putra Jaya said:


> Loh klo yg dibela dianggap salah dan bermasalah. Bagaimana dgn media yg membela rezim? Atau mereka yg terus membela golongan trtentu atas nama pluralitas. Ketika ada yg mengaitkan golongan itu dgn narkoba dan koruptor bank langsung muncul pembelaan atas nama pluralitas untuk golongan itu..apa golongan itu memang brmasalah ? pdhl narkoba jelas lbh brbahaya drpd perilaku selingkuhan. Barusan ada 250 ton narkoba ditangkap. Blum lgi tenaga kerja ilegal dan brbagai penipuan pelakunya dri golongan yg sama..knp gak diposting berita soal ini ? Mereka jauh banyak kasusnya.. imigran dri Myanmar dll plg brp org dibandingkan ribuan org tenaga kerja ilegal ?


Mbok ya dibaca yg bener. Yg dipermasalahkan bukan soal apa yg diposting, tapi soal laporan yg ngaco dan tidak pada tempatnya. Postingannya gak ada masalah, yg bermasalah yg baper dan menganggap postingan itu rasis. Rasisnya di mana itu yg dipermasalahkan.

Anda sendiri bilang soal imigran ilegal dan masalahnya. Lha itu postingan soal masalah yg dibawa oleh pengungsi kan udah sedikit banyak sesuai dgn harapan Anda bukan? Terus ada orang, kawanmu itu, yg nganggap postingan itu rasis. Terus orang protes kok dianggap rasis.. Eh kamunya ngomong gitu. Jadi sebenarnya Anda maunya apa?

Kalau soal lain yg mungkin belum disebut atau belum dipost, seperti soal narkoba itu, ya Anda post aja dong. Jangan cuma komplen, Anda sendiri gak ngapa2 in.

Tambahan: yg dimaksud dgn "golongan itu" itu siapa? Kalau cara mengaitkannya ngaco ya pasti diprotes. Ngaco itu cuma sekedar mengaitkan tanpa ada bukti. Cuma asal njeplak.


----------



## geeks

Mehome said:


> Orang lain normalnya kerja keras membanting tulang agar bisa makan, tapi gerombolan ini cari makannya agak lain.. makan dari fitnah dan kebencian. Semoga berkah ya :cheers:



heran media versi mana yang membela rezim ya? media yang bener versi dia yang mana ya?


aneh memang zaman now ketika sesuatu dibuka di media umum eh merasa baper kagak terima alasan media mainstream ampyun pantes ga pinter2


----------



## Venantio

Momod yth... Ini trit Semarang Cordova Edupark mengalami nasib yang sama. Post terakhir yang bisa dilihat adalah bulan Januari tgl 19, 2018 oleh forumer J.A Setiawan. Padahal seharusnya oleh bro sembilanbelas. Ini gimana sih mod, masak kacaunya sering begini?


----------



## Putra Jaya

Krn yg ditulis media nasional tak sesuai fakta trjadi di lapangan. Medsos sbgai media alternatif tandingan. Buktinya siapa skrg yg menang di linimasa netizen. Alumni univ negeri cenderung memihak siapa itulah yg benar..mereka lbh pintar dri alumni univ mukidi.


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

Dear Momods,

Mohon edit judul BERIKUT INI menjadi:

*[SOLO] De TJOLOMADOE Karanganyar | Revitalization, Convention & Heritage | U/C*

Makasih.. :cheers1:


----------



## kanjeng taat pribadi

Why does the truth hurt? :nuts:


----------



## You_soap

^^ Orang lebih suka mendengar apa yang ingin dia dengar daripada mendengar apa yang sebenarnya.



Putra Jaya said:


> Krn yg ditulis media nasional tak sesuai fakta trjadi di lapangan. Medsos sbgai media alternatif tandingan. Buktinya siapa skrg yg menang di linimasa netizen. Alumni univ negeri cenderung memihak siapa itulah yg benar..mereka lbh pintar dri alumni univ mukidi.


Beri contoh... 



You_soap said:


> Mod, mohon trit ini di-sticky mengingat Tangerang Selatan adalah kota otonom di wilayah Jabodetabek dan perkembangannya sangat pesat. Kota-kota lain di Jabodetabek sudah di-sticky semua.
> 
> [TANGERANG SELATAN] Projects & Development
> 
> 
> Terima kasih


Sundul lagi


----------



## Venantio

Putra Jaya said:


> Krn yg ditulis media nasional tak sesuai fakta trjadi di lapangan. Medsos sbgai media alternatif tandingan. Buktinya siapa skrg yg menang di linimasa netizen. Alumni univ negeri cenderung memihak siapa itulah yg benar..mereka lbh pintar dri alumni univ mukidi.



Sejak kapan "keberpihakan" menjadi tolok ukur kebenaran?

Memangnya soal pengungsi itu gak sesuai kenyataan? Sudah ngecek sendiri belum? Kalau ketemu berita itu bohong, silakan lapor biar wartawannya ditangkap karena sedang banyak penangkapan akibat berita hoax tuh...


----------



## Jordan Tan

Mods, ini laporan kesekian kali gw soal akun ini. di thread *Negara Tetangga Kita | Malaysia(http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=145853451#post145853451) *jelas sekali akun ini menyebut ideologi --bukan terorisme-- untuk merefer ke terminologi kekerasan kelompok ekstrimis agama di Asia Tenggara yang dibahas di halaman itu



Mehome said:


> Bagaimana cara menghadang *ideologi berbahaya *yg sifatnya transnasional?


literally, akun ini menunjuk hidung bahwa ideologi yang dibela dibela oleh para teroris di Asia Tenggara, adalah ideologi yang sangat berbahaya

akun lain, di thread lain, juga mem-positioning-kan anak Rote dari Nusa Tenggara Timur/NTT yang dipenjara di Australia akun ini katakan mencontek Boko Haram (membela ideologi tertentu). entah apa hubungannya. terkesan OOT



Venantio said:


> Nyontek kerjaannya *Boko Haram* yg suka nyulik ratusan anak... Hehehe


akun diatas di berbagai postingan juga gemar bermain-main ideologi orang lain

BTW, 2 halaman terakhir, *jelas sekali, siapa yang gemar sekali mengurusi Agama Orang Lain, dan rajin mengomentari Pemeluk Agama Lain di SSCI dengan berbagai dalihnya

*Mods, ribuan tahun sejarah membuktikan, debat antar Pemeluk Agama Lain, apalagi mengurusi Agama Orang Lain, tidak pernah menghasilkan apapun selain pertikaian dan kehancuran. apakah SSCI mau mengulangi kegelapan masa lalu itu *dalam versi kekinian * Mods ?


----------



## Mehome

Jordan Tan said:


> Mods, ini laporan kesekian kali gw soal akun ini. di thread *Negara Tetangga Kita | Malaysia(http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=145853451#post145853451) *jelas sekali akun ini menyebut ideologi --bukan terorisme-- untuk merefer ke terminologi *kekerasan kelompok ekstrimis agama di Asia Tenggara yang dibahas di halaman itu*
> 
> *literally*, akun ini menunjuk hidung bahwa *ideologi yang dibela dibela oleh para teroris di Asia Tenggara, adalah ideologi yang sangat berbahaya*


Wah berulah lagi si pembohong dan tukang fitnah. Tolong post kesini dong aturan di SSC yang melarang penulisan kata "ideologi berbahaya". 

Nulis ekstremis aja belibet.. "ekstrimis".. dan situ ngerti arti "literally" ga sih? :lol: 

Itu yg saya bold terakhir, percayalah orang waras manapun ga bakal ngerti maksud tulisan situ apaan.

To mods, saya mau nanya dong... menanyakan latarbelakang pendidikan seseorang di forum ini termasuk PA, kah? Soalnya kadang saya merasa gregetan sama beberapa forumer yg jitakable karena ketidakmampuan mereka bernalar dan berbahasa yg jelas dan bisa dipahami... Kan kalo memang ternyata mereka termasuk golongan yg tidak beruntung menikmati pendidikan yg berkualitas, saya bisa memakluminya dan turut prihatin.. besok2 kan saya ga bakal menanggapinya lagi.. :cheers:


----------



## Putra Jaya

Dobel.posting


----------



## Putra Jaya

Orang hanya mau mendengar yg ingin dia dengar itu berlaku umum. Bukan saja kami tpi dri pihak anda pun juga berlaku yg sama. Penangkapan hoax krn yg ditangkap hanya dri pihak trtentu. Itupun hoax nya juga bersifat subyektif. Menurut mereka yg buruk tentang mereka itu hoax. Begitu juga sebaliknya. Misal dri pihak anu bilang ekonomi surut dan hutang meledak. Dri pihak sana bilang ekonomi meroket pesat. Lalu sana bilang anu sebar hoax. Bukankah ini subyektif? 

Kalo ingin debat panjang lebar soal politik, agama dll ada byk forum di luar. Knp hanya berani disini atau jago kandang. Boleh tanya random anak UI, ITB, IPB, UGM apa pendapatnya ttg pemerintah skrg. Kartunis Jepang sj bikin kartun pemimpin disini. Digambarkan nurut pada negara trtentu yang tragisnya pengirim narkoba trbresar...


----------



## the_kingkong

Jordan Tan said:


> Mods, ini laporan kesekian kali gw soal akun ini. di thread *Negara Tetangga Kita | Malaysia(http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=145853451#post145853451) *jelas sekali akun ini menyebut ideologi --bukan terorisme-- untuk merefer ke terminologi kekerasan kelompok ekstrimis agama di Asia Tenggara yang dibahas di halaman itu
> 
> 
> 
> literally, akun ini menunjuk hidung bahwa ideologi yang dibela dibela oleh para teroris di Asia Tenggara, adalah ideologi yang sangat berbahaya
> 
> akun lain, di thread lain, juga mem-positioning-kan anak Rote dari Nusa Tenggara Timur/NTT yang dipenjara di Australia akun ini katakan mencontek Boko Haram (membela ideologi tertentu). entah apa hubungannya. terkesan OOT
> 
> 
> 
> akun diatas di berbagai postingan juga gemar bermain-main ideologi orang lain
> 
> BTW, 2 halaman terakhir, *jelas sekali, siapa yang gemar sekali mengurusi Agama Orang Lain, dan rajin mengomentari Pemeluk Agama Lain di SSCI dengan berbagai dalihnya
> 
> *Mods, ribuan tahun sejarah membuktikan, debat antar Pemeluk Agama Lain, apalagi mengurusi Agama Orang Lain, tidak pernah menghasilkan apapun selain pertikaian dan kehancuran. apakah SSCI mau mengulangi kegelapan masa lalu itu *dalam versi kekinian * Mods ?


Mod, saya bertanya serius, apakah reframing seperti ini diperbolehkan di SSC? Dan berkali2 dilakukan? Mohon tanggapannya mod. Ini sama aja yg dilakukan oleh MCA, Saracen, mereka sering melakukan reframing dan dalam keseharian inilah yg disebut fitnah atau pembelokan fakta atau penyesatan statement pihak lain. Oleh karenanya di dunia nyata hal ini bisa menjadi kejahatan serius yg bisa dipidana. Saya tidak mengerti fitnah yg menjadi delik pidana didunia nyata di ssc justru dimaklumi sedangkan diskusi politik sosial justru diharamkan.

Cheers.


----------



## Putra Jaya

Reframing, hoax, fitnah dsb itu sangat subyektif. Sy percaya MCA dan Jordan Tan pihak yg benar. Ada pihak yg suka menyindir perilaku kelompok Islam tpi diam menyangkut soal narkoba, koruptor bank dll knp ?


----------



## Mehome

Putra Jaya said:


> Reframing, *hoax, fitnah dsb itu sangat subyektif*. Sy percaya MCA dan Jordan Tan pihak yg benar. Ada pihak yg suka menyindir perilaku kelompok Islam *tpi diam menyangkut soal narkoba, *koruptor bank dll knp ?


:lol: yaolooohh... gerombolan situ doyan deh bikin ngakak onlen



Wantony said:


> buat mehome, sebaiknya bahas masalah tki yang sering disiksa, ga usa bahas soal ideologi berbahaya n narkotik yaa


Tuh baca sendiri, saya udah coba mengangkat isu narkoba yg mengancam generasi muda Indonesia, tapi dilarang tuh sama kloningan, eh maap maksudnya "temen" ente.. :lol: 

Berasa jadi om Jan kali ya larang-larang orang mau bahas apa.. :nuts:

Btw, kasih contoh dong fitnah dan kebohongan yg subjektif? Koq bahasa situ belibet banget ya mirip-mirip sama sesedoi :lol:


----------



## IlhamBXT

Apaan ya, debat gak mutu. Kalah argumen langsung saja sebut kafeer, cebong, dan sebangsanya. Yang waras ajalah, orang juga tahu siapa yang paling sering playing victim
Makanya kalau beragama masih baperan gitu mending sekalian gak usah beragama dan jangan sekali kali framing yang berlebihan, yang disini jijik lihatnya. Framing berlebihan sekali, gak dimedsos, gak digrup grup wa, gk diforum sebelah kerjaannya trolling dan framing. Ya beginilah klo device lebih pintar daripada usernya, toh klo merasa disudutkan sama fakta fakta tinggal keluarkan senjata pamungkasnya saja. Dulu diskusi SSCI gak kacangan model begini, dikit - dikit lapor dikit - dikit playing victim.


----------



## Wantony

Mehome said:


> yaolooohh... gerombolan situ doyan deh bikin ngakak onlen
> 
> 
> 
> Tuh baca sendiri, saya udah coba mengangkat isu narkoba yg mengancam generasi muda Indonesia, tapi dilarang tuh sama kloningan, eh maap maksudnya "temen" ente..
> 
> Berasa jadi om Jan kali ya larang-larang orang mau bahas apa.. :nuts:
> 
> Btw, kasih contoh dong fitnah dan kebohongan yg subjektif? Koq bahasa situ belibet banget ya mirip-mirip sama sesedoi


hey, ga usah nyebut nama tuhan ug bukan tuhanmu, ga usa latah

gerombolan ya situ yg cocok predikatnya, q tanya d trit my, malah di jwb ama si ed, situ komplotan nya yaa 

udah jelas dr awal bahas tki, koq buntutnya bahas ideologi berbahaya n narkoba, jwb dulu gih di trit negri jiran my


----------



## Mehome

@IlhamBXT: saya ga ngerasa debat koq, kakak 

Saya difitnah berkali-kali sama tukang fitnah legendaris SSC, ya wajar dong saya menggunakan hak jawab saya.

Tapi akhirnya saya paham koq mengapa sebagian orang doyan berbohong dan menyebarkan fitnah. Karena mereka beranggapan kebohongan dan fitnah adalah subjektif. Ideologi yg mereka anut benar-benar racun bagi bangsa Indonesia hno:


----------



## Jordan Tan

Mods, mau berapa lama lagi membiarkan debat primitif soal Agama ini ditradisikan di SSCI Mods ? jika dibiarkan, virus "Aku Benci Agama Dan Pemeluk X" ini akan beranak-pinak menjadi berbagai bentuk. ini contoh terbaru, di thread *Part XI | Economy, Trade, Monetary, and Businesses *(http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1572954&page=556) ada posting OOT tentang Khutbah Jumat



ardial said:


> Tadi ada *pengkhotbah yang bilang*, indonesia jangan ketergantungan negara lain. BAHKAN Berani declare kekayaan alam indonesia yang diamalkan* sesuai Ajaran islam* akan menghasilkan devisa 10 ribu trilyun/tahun.Kebetulan beliau adalah *dosen UIN Jakarta S3*, Cuma lupa namanya. Beliau adalah seorang doktor. Makanya dia berani declare semua kekayaan indonesia yang ga habis2


 
IMHO, posting seperti diatas, sudah sangat keterlaluan OOT-nya dan memicu suburnya pertikaian abadi antar Agama di SSCI

Mods, umpan itu langsung direspon dengan penuh suka cita oleh akun akun yang disini, di Forum FAQ ini, rutin marah setiap kali gw ajak untuk menyudahi kebiasaan primitif mengurusi Agama dan Golongan orang lain

*#kembalikan-martabat-SSCI#
#SaveSSCI#*


----------



## kalimantanku

IlhamBXT said:


> Apaan ya, debat gak mutu. Kalah argumen langsung saja sebut kafeer, cebong, dan sebangsanya. Yang waras ajalah, orang juga tahu siapa yang paling sering playing victim
> Makanya kalau beragama masih baperan gitu mending sekalian gak usah beragama dan jangan sekali kali framing yang berlebihan, yang disini jijik lihatnya. Framing berlebihan sekali, gak dimedsos, gak digrup grup wa, gk diforum sebelah kerjaannya trolling dan framing. Ya beginilah klo device lebih pintar daripada usernya, toh klo merasa disudutkan sama fakta fakta tinggal keluarkan senjata pamungkasnya saja. Dulu diskusi SSCI gak kacangan model begini, dikit - dikit lapor dikit - dikit playing victim.


Yang gue amatin nih, si Ilham ini hampir ada di semua kasus perdebatan ssc. Di aviation, politik, FAQ, skyline, agama, dll. Nggak semua kali bro lo ikut nongkrong, coz ada hal hal yang harusnya lo nggak usah ikutan. Pissss...


----------



## Wantony

stuju ideologi yg dianut zaman now mjd racun bagi bangsa indo adl ideologi radikal cebongisme

sungguh tdk mencerdaskan kehidupan bangsa, ga bs bedain fakta dgn hoax, situ n the gang yaa jelas terlihat


----------



## IlhamBXT

Mehome said:


> @IlhamBXT: saya ga ngerasa debat koq, kakak
> 
> Saya difitnah berkali-kali sama tukang fitnah legendaris SSC, ya wajar dong saya menggunakan hak jawab saya.
> 
> Tapi akhirnya saya paham koq mengapa sebagian orang doyan berbohong dan menyebarkan fitnah. Karena mereka beranggapan kebohongan dan fitnah adalah subjektif. Ideologi yg mereka anut benar-benar racun bagi bangsa Indonesia hno:


:lol: maksud saya, sebagian daripada akun - akun disini lebih banyak yang melakukan seperti yang saya sebutkan.Ketika berdiskusi lebih banyak menjawab seperti itu.



kalimantanku said:


> Yang gue amatin nih, si Ilham ini hampir ada di semua kasus perdebatan ssc. Di aviation, politik, FAQ, skyline, agama, dll. Nggak semua kali bro lo ikut nongkrong, coz ada hal hal yang harusnya lo nggak usah ikutan. Pissss...


Ya jika tidak suka bisa di Ignore kok, saya hanya memberikan sudut pandang saya karena beberapa kali juga ketika saya memberikan pandangan saya tidak lebih dan kurang beberapa kali diberikan sebutan kecebong.Apakah hal tersebut etis dilakukan oleh orang yang ngakunya berpendidikan? Saya mampir disini juga karena penasaran karena pertanyaan saya beberapa hari yang lalu belum mendapat jawaban dan hanya menemukan diskusi - diskusi tidak bermutu yang diulang - ulang seperti benar kusut :nuts:


----------



## rahul medan

kalimantanku said:


> Yang gue amatin nih, si Ilham ini hampir ada di semua kasus perdebatan ssc. Di aviation, politik, FAQ, skyline, agama, dll. Nggak semua kali bro lo ikut nongkrong, coz ada hal hal yang harusnya lo nggak usah ikutan. Pissss...


Biasa patroli.. Cita2nya sejak kecil pengen jadi momod kali bang


----------



## Venantio

kalimantanku said:


> Yang gue amatin nih, si Ilham ini hampir ada di semua kasus perdebatan ssc. Di aviation, politik, FAQ, skyline, agama, dll. Nggak semua kali bro lo ikut nongkrong, coz ada hal hal yang harusnya lo nggak usah ikutan. Pissss...


Ada larangannya ya?

Sepanjang tidak dibrig atau diban, adalah hak semua forumer untuk mengunjungi dan aktif di mana pun di SSC ini. Anda tidak bisa memberi batasan forumer lainnya seperti itu bro. Kalau ada yang tidak beres, ya lapor ke moderator.


----------



## Venantio

rahul medan said:


> Biasa patroli.. Cita2nya sejak kecil pengen jadi momo kali bang


Itu si Jordan Tan juga patroli tuh ke mana2 terus lapor dan teriak sana sini, tanpa alasan jelas.


----------



## Putra Jaya

Sy rasa disini gak ada yg maen sebut kafer cebong dllm. Itu mungkin si situs lain. Krn pihak sana lbh dulu main sebut onta dibalas cebong. Sana lbh sakit hati. Onta msh lbh keren drpd cebong. Gak masalah mau debat agama politik tpi tempatnya bukan disini. Ada byk situs lain yg lbh tepat. Ibaratnya kalah disana tpi nangisnya disini. 

Terminologi fitnah, framing, hoax itu subyektif. Bagi sini org macam Habib Rizieq, Amien Rais, Prabowo, SBY, Gaberner Anies dll plg sering dihantam fitnah, framing dan hoax. Tpi sana nyebutnya kebebasan pers dan kritik warga. Giliran sini kritik dicap framing hoax fitnah. Siapa yg dulu bawa kebo SBY ke istana ? Untung SBY gak baper cuek aja... Habib Rizieq kasusnya aja aneh ? UU ITE dan Pornografi yg dihukum pihak yg nyebarin bukan pelaku. UU Perzinaan baru bs diproses kalau ada laporan korban. Nah ini istri Habib santai krn tahu itu hoax.. justru istri sana yg selingkuh..


----------



## IlhamBXT

Venantio said:


> Itu si Jordan Tan juga patroli tuh ke mana2 terus lapor dan teriak sana sini .


Masih mending lah jadi momo, daripada ada tuh yang paling gak bisa sedikit aja daerah kebanggaannya disentill atau dikritik dikit aja, terus baper, terus playing victim tapi sok - sok an ngatain orang :lol:.

Masih penasaran saja sama akun - akun biang dikuncinya banyak thread di ssci, dibanned satu tumbuh seribu.Kerjaannya kalau gak mantau Thread Gado Gado, Social - Ekonomi ya FAQ terus lapor dizalimi dan lapor kalau ada diskusi yang gak sesuai sama kehendaknya. Ada lagi tuh, alasannya mau ngecek pembangunan kampung halamannya tapi ujung - ujungnya kalau gak framing ya derail thread pakai argumen - argumen ajaibnya. Setidaknya kalau argumen pakai data jangan pokoknya argumen, dibalas trus kalah akhirnya cuma bisa bilang cebong - cebong, pas dikutip semua pernyataan yang sudah lalu cuma bisa ngeles,gitu aja terus seperti kaset rusak.

_Setidaknya saya disini berbicara sudah sebanyak mungkin untuk tidak membawa ego kedaerahan apalagi merusuh dithread sehingga membuat forumernya kurang nyaman. Kalau masih dianggap merusuh apalagi jadi momo yasudah, mungkin masih banyak yang terlalu baper dalam meresapi tulisan dan buah pikiran saya.Solusinya juga gampang, Ignore List kan beres saya juga tidak keberatan :lol:_


----------



## kakek_ganas

Oh momod kenapa anda kok ga tegas menjalankan aturan anda.

Kata nya mau nge brig tp ga di lakukan. Jadi nya heboh lagi tuh


----------



## Venantio

IlhamBXT said:


> Masih mending lah jadi momo, daripada ada tuh yang paling gak bisa sedikit aja daerah kebanggaannya disentill atau dikritik dikit aja, terus baper, terus playing victim tapi sok - sok an ngatain orang :lol:.
> 
> Masih penasaran saja sama akun - akun biang dikuncinya banyak thread di ssci, dibanned satu tumbuh seribu.Kerjaannya kalau gak mantau Thread Gado Gado, Social - Ekonomi ya FAQ terus lapor dizalimi dan lapor kalau ada diskusi yang gak sesuai sama kehendaknya. Ada lagi tuh, alasannya mau ngecek pembangunan kampung halamannya tapi ujung - ujungnya kalau gak framing ya derail thread pakai argumen - argumen ajaibnya. Setidaknya kalau argumen pakai data jangan pokoknya argumen, dibalas trus kalah akhirnya cuma bisa bilang cebong - cebong, pas dikutip semua pernyataan yang sudah lalu cuma bisa ngeles,gitu aja terus seperti kaset rusak.
> 
> _Setidaknya saya disini berbicara sudah sebanyak mungkin untuk tidak membawa ego kedaerahan apalagi merusuh dithread sehingga membuat forumernya kurang nyaman. Kalau masih dianggap merusuh apalagi jadi momo yasudah, mungkin masih banyak yang terlalu baper dalam meresapi tulisan dan buah pikiran saya.Solusinya juga gampang, Ignore List kan beres saya juga tidak keberatan :lol:_


Tenang bro... Sepanjang seorang forumer itu tidak dikurung (brig) atau di"tendang keluar" (banned), tidak ada halangan apa pun untuk mengunjungi trit mana pun, ikut komentar apa pun dan aktif berdiskusi di mana pun dalam SSC ini. Bahkan tidak ada larangan juga untuk aktif di forum-forum di luar forum Indonesia. Tentu saja dengan tetap memperhatikan aturan yang ada ya...

Dengan demikian, tidak ada alasan apa pun bagi forumer lain melarang sesama forumer untuk berkunjung ke trit mana pun. Bahkan jika dirasa seorang forumer itu melanggar aturan, sesama forumer tidak bisa melarang dan membatasinya. Yang bisa dilakukan ya cuma melaporkan. Itu saja...

Tapi kalau sedikit-sedikit lapor, marah dan tersinggung tanpa alasan yang bisa dibuktikan, ya itu bukan lagi forumer "normal" tapi menderita rasa rendah diri dan ketidakmampuan mengontrol emosi yang parah. Perlu lapor ke psikiater...:lol::lol:


----------



## IlhamBXT

Venantio said:


> Tenang bro... Sepanjang seorang forumer itu tidak dikurung (brig) atau di"tendang keluar" (banned), tidak ada halangan apa pun untuk mengunjungi trit mana pun, ikut komentar apa pun dan aktif berdiskusi di mana pun dalam SSC ini. Bahkan tidak ada larangan juga untuk aktif di forum-forum di luar forum Indonesia. Tentu saja dengan tetap memperhatikan aturan yang ada ya...
> 
> Dengan demikian, tidak ada alasan apa pun bagi forumer lain melarang sesama forumer untuk berkunjung ke trit mana pun. Bahkan jika dirasa seorang forumer itu melanggar aturan, sesama forumer tidak bisa melarang dan membatasinya. Yang bisa dilakukan ya cuma melaporkan. Itu saja...
> 
> Tapi kalau sedikit-sedikit lapor, marah dan tersinggung tanpa alasan yang bisa dibuktikan, ya itu bukan lagi forumer "normal" tapi menderita rasa rendah diri dan ketidakmampuan mengontrol emosi yang parah. Perlu lapor ke psikiater...:lol::lol:


Demikian adanya thread2 di SSCI memang untuk wadah diskusi, tukar pikiran bukan sedikit - sedikit baper, marah lalu laporan. Atau lebih halusnya ya terkadang masih suka tidak terima kalau kebanggaannya dikritik atau dikomentari lain daripada biasanya :cheers:.Cukup OOTnya sampai disini, selanjutnya biar moderator saja yang memutuskan.Dan bila perlu jika chit - chat ini mengganggu semoga berkenan untuk membersihkannya.


----------



## Venantio

the_kingkong said:


> Mod, saya bertanya serius, apakah reframing seperti ini diperbolehkan di SSC? Dan berkali2 dilakukan? Mohon tanggapannya mod. Ini sama aja yg dilakukan oleh MCA, Saracen, mereka sering melakukan reframing dan dalam keseharian inilah yg disebut fitnah atau pembelokan fakta atau penyesatan statement pihak lain. Oleh karenanya di dunia nyata hal ini bisa menjadi kejahatan serius yg bisa dipidana. Saya tidak mengerti fitnah yg menjadi delik pidana didunia nyata di ssc justru dimaklumi sedangkan diskusi politik sosial justru diharamkan.
> 
> Cheers.


Ini gara-gara mbak Kingkong quote si Jordan Tan, jadinya saya tahu isi postingannya... Hahaha

Buat Jordan Tan..

Yang saya sindir itu pihak yang menahan 200 anak dari Rote itu (alias pihak Aussie), bukan anak-anak itu... Makanya kalau baca, lengkap dengan konteksnya agar ngerti maksud dan tujuannya.. Jangan asal njeplak, baper, gak mampu kontrol emosi terus sedikit-sedikit nangis dan lapor moderator.

Tahu gak hubungannya dengan Boko Haram? Boko Haram itu kan terkenal suka culik dan menahan anak-anak. Tahun 2014 mereka culik 276 anak, terus barusan ini ada 110 anak yang ditahan oleh Boko Haram. Saya tidak sedang bicara soal ideologi, tapi kejadiannya adalah seperti itu.

Nah, kemudian ada berita 200 anak Indonesia ditahan oleh pihak Australia. Lah.. kok mirip sama kelakuan Boko Haram, menahan anak-anak. Jumlahnya pun mirip-mirip, ratusan anak, bukan cuma 10 atau 20 anak.

Masak sih harus dijelaskan seperti ini? Nggak lulus TK kayaknya si Tan ini...:lol::lol:


----------



## eurico

yang pon jabar saya lepas saja stickynya, ganti dengan sticky pon papua kay:


----------



## Mehome

Makasih tim momods atas tindakan terhadap tiga serangkai tukang fitnah! :cheers:

To tiga serangkai, dinanti reinkarnasinya


----------



## coverista

yuhuuuu mehooo si tukang fitnah, i'm coming

wah bahagia nya ya, mission accomplished

tinggal buat id lagi apa susahnya, hilang satu tumbuh seribu

posting perdana gw bwt loe


----------



## BagindaPedo

lol jelas minta di banned ulang atas ane. mission accomplished bijimane elu tong ibarat dah masuk bui.


----------



## laba-laba

om momod,

sila di delete post ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=146034861&postcount=70

iklan app android

tq


----------



## eurico

^^ done


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

Dear Momods,

Saya nggak tahu maksud pembuatan thread ini apa, coba dicek Mod? http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2068509
Kalau memang gak jelas semoga bisa dihapus saja. Mungkin memang newbie.

Terima kasih.


----------



## kakek_ganas

eurico said:


> ^^ done


Mod d atas ada akun yg jelas jelas seperti itu menyalahi aturan... Di biarin aja mod?


----------



## Adpenturz

Dear Moderator..
Mohon bantuannya untuk mengganti judul ;

Dari :
AMBON | Hotel Santika Premiere & Ambon Entertainment Center | 16 F | U/C

Menjadi :
AMBON | Hotel Santika Premiere & Ambon Manise Square | 15 F | U/C

Tautan : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1867678


----------



## eurico

Shaggy_Solo said:


> Dear Momods,
> 
> Saya nggak tahu maksud pembuatan thread ini apa, coba dicek Mod? http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2068509
> Kalau memang gak jelas semoga bisa dihapus saja. Mungkin memang newbie.
> 
> Terima kasih.


threadnya sudah dinamakan ulang dan sudah aktif, silahkan posting tentang pembangunan dan pengembangan pringsewu di thread tersebut kay:



kakek_ganas said:


> Mod d atas ada akun yg jelas jelas seperti itu menyalahi aturan... Di biarin aja mod?


yang mana sih?



Adpenturz said:


> Dear Moderator..
> Mohon bantuannya untuk mengganti judul ;
> 
> Dari :
> AMBON | Hotel Santika Premiere & Ambon Entertainment Center | 16 F | U/C
> 
> Menjadi :
> AMBON | Hotel Santika Premiere & Ambon Manise Square | 15 F | U/C
> 
> Tautan : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1867678


sudah saya ubah ya kay:


----------



## eurico

Beberapa reported post yang sudah kami tindak lanjuti antara lain:

1. By Kang endar, tentang postingan ybs saya rasa tidak terlalu bermasalah, hanya menunjukan opini saja, belum ada unsur pelanggaran aturan di situ

2. By kakek ganas, di thread hoax ya enjoy saja ya diskusinya di sana seperti apa, secara thread hoax juga, saya juga sudah meninggalkan pesan di thread tersebut. Ada beberapa user yang memang saya kenakan brig di sana juga kay:

3. By Fadil.P, masalah photobucket ini memang sudah beberapa waktu menjangkiti, untuk amannya ya gunakan imagehosting yang lain dahulu ya kay:

4. By bagus70, tentang image hosting juga, sebenarnya masing2 image hosting akan memiliki keunggulan dan kekurangannya masing2 ya. Untuk foto yang diunggah lewat facebook memiliki kekurangan sekitar 1-2 bulanan akan lenyap link nya, tapi fotonya di fb nya masih ada. Dan juga kalau gak salah jika status gambar nya di fb nya dilock untuk dishare ke beberapa orang saja gambarnya nanti gak muncul. 
Mungkin teman2 forumer yang lain bisa sharing juga image hosting yang enak dan nyaman dan gampang digunakan yang mana.

5. By Alvares dan yudibali2008, report nya tentang salah satu user yang membuat kloningan baru dan akhirnya berkeliaran kembali di beberapa thread, sudah kami tinjau beberapa postingan ybs namun sepertinya masih suka bahasa tentang agama dsb, jadi ya sudah saya banned saja, semoga ybs tidak pernah jemu untuk membuat id baru lagi, biar ada hiburan bagi forumer di sini kay:

6. By upil.keren dan joshuanurdi, tentang postingan iklan dari asepjohari ybs sudah kami banned dan beberapa postingannya sudah kami hapus kay:

NB: untuk ke depannya setiap reported post akan saya posting di sini tindakan2 yang sudah para momod tempuh terhadap reportase tersebut, dengan tujuan lebih terciptanya transparansi di forum ssci ini, secara beberapa forumer banyak yang bilang dengan ditunjuknya saya jadi momod malahan jadi "manajemennya beda" atau "manajemen baru" dan sebagainya, jadi ya ini lah bentuk dari manajemen baru yang kalian bilang2 itu kay:


----------



## Andy Liany

eurico said:


> Beberapa reported post yang sudah kami tindak lanjuti antara lain:
> 
> 3. By Fadil.P, masalah photobucket ini memang sudah beberapa waktu menjangkiti, untuk amannya ya gunakan imagehosting yang lain dahulu ya kay:
> 
> 4. By bagus70, tentang image hosting juga, sebenarnya masing2 image hosting akan memiliki keunggulan dan kekurangannya masing2 ya. Untuk foto yang diunggah lewat facebook memiliki kekurangan sekitar 1-2 bulanan akan lenyap link nya, tapi fotonya di fb nya masih ada. Dan juga kalau gak salah jika status gambar nya di fb nya dilock untuk dishare ke beberapa orang saja gambarnya nanti gak muncul.
> Mungkin teman2 forumer yang lain bisa sharing juga image hosting yang enak dan nyaman dan gampang digunakan yang mana.


^^ lebih enak nyaman dan gampang image hosting *imageshack,imagilive,postimages,flickr* itu hosting GRATIS semua yg sy sebutkan dan jgn lupa terpenting kalau nyomot foto orang lain agar diberi link atau credit supaya hosting tersebut tidak diblock seperti kejadian photobucket. Terimakasih


----------



## tanokichi

Andy Liany said:


> ^^ lebih enak nyaman dan gampang image hosting *imageshack,imagilive,postimages,flickr* itu hosting GRATIS semua yg sy sebutkan dan jgn lupa terpenting kalau nyomot foto orang lain agar diberi link atau credit supaya hosting tersebut tidak diblock seperti kejadian photobucket. Terimakasih


paling enak diantara itu emang postimage sih.


----------



## IlhamBXT

Mod, request Thread WEST JAVA | SOROJA | Soreang - Pasir Koja Toll Road | 15 Km
 dipindah ke Thread Highways and Roadways :cheers2:


----------



## eurico

^^ done


----------



## Crazy Dude

Antara 3 orang yg jadi momod di SSCI ada yg jadi supermod yg bisa ngeban akun troll di subforum lain gitu gak sih? Nih orang Malaysia satu perlu di kasih pelajaran deh kayaknya, gila ngelunjak banget.. :bash:

Nggak terima Merdeka Towernya dikatain proyek megatall icek2 sama orang Dubai, eh malah orang Indo yg dikatain babi sama dia.. Padahal ada aja satupun forumer Indo yg ikut nimbrung diskusi dlm thread itu gua liat kagak! ampun dah.. :nuts:



epalmasam said:


> Aku rasa dia ni dari orang indon yg menyamar jadi org dubai...sorry trpaksa cakap....org indon ni memang cemburu tahap gila b*bi dengan malaysia.....tak tahulah apa masalah diorang...we malaysian tak kacau negara diorang pon...just tengok kt youtube...betapa banyak video perbandingan yg mengarut yg dikaitkan indonesia vs malaysia....sampai bas termewah pon ada...adeyy ...sekali lagi...sorry sebab terpaksa ckp...dah tak tahan sgt...peace no war


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1239285&page=79


----------



## Venantio

Ruang Filsafat masih belum sembuh nih?


----------



## CrazyForID

Venantio said:


> Ruang Filsafat masih belum sembuh nih?


itu kayanya urusannya ke mod internasional.
saya sudah pernah report, dan mereka sendiri kewalahan, yang kena kasus serupa ada banyak.

kalau saya propose threadnya di lock dan di archive saja dan dibuka Ruang Filsafat 2, boleh ngga mod?


----------



## kakek_ganas

Crazy Dude said:


> Antara 3 orang yg jadi momod di SSCI ada yg jadi supermod yg bisa ngeban akun troll di subforum lain gitu gak sih? Nih orang Malaysia satu perlu di kasih pelajaran deh kayaknya, gila ngelunjak banget.. :bash:
> 
> Nggak terima Merdeka Towernya dikatain proyek megatall icek2 sama orang Dubai, eh malah orang Indo yg dikatain babi sama dia.. Padahal ada aja satupun forumer Indo yg ikut nimbrung diskusi dlm thread itu gua liat kagak! ampun dah.. :nuts:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1239285&page=79


Biarin aja lah. Ga ganggu juga. Mungkin dia lagi mens


----------



## yudipratama

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=146435021#post146435021
*setiap saya posting berita selalu dia tutupi dan akun joni88 ini suka memancing permasalahan dengan mengambil data yg tidak benar*


----------



## Venantio

Kejadian lagi di trit sejarah nih... SSC kenapa sih akhir2 ini sering kena penyakit ini? Gak bisa buka post terakhir?


----------



## Adpenturz

Dear Moderator, mohon ditindak ada forumer yang beberapa kali posting city vs city, dan sampai personel attack hingga menjurus ke SARA, khususnya di 3 halaman terakhir di thread Pontianak. Thanks 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=146782049#post146782049


----------



## tanokichi

baru nyadar ada momod baru. kok ga pernah lihat ya di sub forum indo?


----------



## Narsil

^^
Orang Canada ya...


----------



## Musleh

tanokichi said:


> baru nyadar ada momod baru. kok ga pernah lihat ya di sub forum indo?


Klo boleh tahu siapa aja moderator forum skyscrapercity indonesia?


----------



## tanokichi

^^
scroll paling bawah di halaman utama, ada 4 ID dengan cetak tebal nha itu lah para momod.


btw momod baru ini muncul tiba2, vivo aja ada grand launching masak momod baru ga ada sih :lol:


----------



## Musleh

tanokichi said:


> ^^
> scroll paling bawah di halaman utama, ada 4 ID dengan cetak tebal nha itu lah para momod.
> 
> 
> btw momod baru ini muncul tiba2, vivo aja ada grand launching masak momod baru ga ada sih :lol:


SeeMacau, David-80, eurico. Satu lagi?


----------



## kakek_ganas

Kanjeng taat pribadi


----------



## yudhit

Musleh said:


> SeeMacau, David-80, eurico. Satu lagi?


^^
Si demam kuning


----------



## yudibali2008

Siapa itu moderator baru utk Indonesia, Yellow Fever???


----------



## Venantio

Mungkin subforum kita memerlukan perhatian khusus karena banyaknya laporan sana sini. Jadi dikirimlah perwakilan moderator internasional utk membantu pengawasannya... Mungkin lho ya..


----------



## CrazyForID

bahasa inggris perlu dikembalikan jadi lingua franca disini kali selain bahasa indonesia, kaya SSC dulu-dulu sebelum 2008 waktu moderatornya juga ada yang bukan orang indonesia.

let's summon him in language he understands, the new mod probably will show up


----------



## offa

Om momod thread 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=146911505#post146911505

Tolong ditambahin poll nya , kelupaan ngasihnya thank u ya om momod


----------



## eurico

Adpenturz said:


> Dear Moderator, mohon ditindak ada forumer yang beberapa kali posting city vs city, dan sampai personel attack hingga menjurus ke SARA, khususnya di 3 halaman terakhir di thread Pontianak. Thanks
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=146782049#post146782049


sudah saya cek threadnya sepanjang gak ada yang memperpanjang masalahnya saya rasa tidak ada masalah lagi, kecuali nnti ada yang nambahin postingan2 geje dan dibumbui provokasi apalagi sampai PA maka akan kami tindak ya 



offa said:


> Om momod thread
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=146911505#post146911505
> 
> Tolong ditambahin poll nya , kelupaan ngasihnya thank u ya om momod


sudah saya tambahkan pollnya, beberapa thread lainnya di forum rate juga sudah saya tambahkan, jika masih ada yang ketinggalan bisa diposting di sini lagi kay:


----------



## offa

^^yang ini om momod 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1963965

Harusnya 
Saumata suites | kota tangerang | apartement | 34 floors


----------



## Twisctre

Gimana laporan tidak banyak, ssci salah satu bagian ssc yg paling ramai sedunia. Bandingkan sama ssc sebelah :lol: di sini postingan bisa ada tiap menit bahkan di jam malem


----------



## humada

Permisi mau tanya, kenapa beberapa Minggu ini saya mau post foto di thread 2 dibawah ini kok ngga bisa? Saya biasanya memang post berita dari laman berita online sih, apakah tidak boleh?

1. [Surabaya] Projects and Development
2. [Surabaya] City Master plan Development


----------



## Musleh

Postimage ke blok ya lur?kok gambarnya pada gak muncul semua via postimage


----------



## eurico

^^ iya sejak kemarin sudah tidak bisa lagi, saya pribadi sih kembali pakai flickr lagi saja kay:


----------



## PoetraDaerah

Assalamualaikum Mod, tolong thread ini dipindahkan ke sub General construction, dan thread headernya di seragamkan menjadi ''*MAKASSAR | Pettarani Toll road | 4300m*'', Thank you


----------



## muflih




----------



## muflih

del


----------



## Andy Liany

muflih said:


>


^^ ngga muncul pic nya. . jgn² link fb ke block di forum ini gara² mau di blokir fb di indonesia?


----------



## yudipratama

Dear mod, mohon bantuan untuk menghapus akun saya...karena saya mulai hr ini tidak akan aktif diskysrapercity.


----------



## yudhit

Andy Liany said:


> ^^ ngga muncul pic nya. . jgn² link fb ke block di forum ini gara² mau di blokir fb di indonesia?


^^
Sepertinya tidak ada hubungannya dgn rencana pemblokiran, apalagi pemblokiran itu masih bersifat wacana CMIIW
Biasanya sebuah postingan yg disertakan linknya dari status/postingan FB karena status/postingan dari FBnya yg masih di private. Agar link dari FBnya bisa ditampilkan, status/postingan di FBnya harus dipublik dulu.

CMIIW :cheers:


----------



## muflih

yudhit said:


> ^^
> Sepertinya tidak ada hubungannya dgn rencana pemblokiran, apalagi pemblokiran itu masih bersifat wacana CMIIW
> Biasanya sebuah postingan yg disertakan linknya dari status/postingan FB karena status/postingan dari FBnya yg masih di private. Agar link dari FBnya bisa ditampilkan, status/postingan di FBnya harus dipublik dulu.
> 
> CMIIW :cheers:


kayaknya akun ku di blokir SSC gag bisa upload photo FB di ssc,,hehe


----------



## mouRINHO

Dear mod... 

Mohon bisa dipindahkan thread bandara baru samarinda ke sub forum airport and aviation karena mulai hari, 24 Mei 2018 bandara APT. PRANOTO samarinda resmi operasional. Sekalian nama thread dirubah menjadi BANDARA APT. PRANOTO SAMARINDA.

Trims mod.


----------



## Andy Liany

muflih said:


> kayaknya akun ku di blokir SSC gag bisa upload photo FB di ssc,,hehe


^^ sy dari 3 bulan lalu ngga bisa upload via link FB jg, akhirnya pake hosting laen


----------



## IlhamBXT

Mod, mohon threadnya dipindahkan ke Airport & Aviation, Terima Kasih :cheers:

BANDUNG | Kertajati International Airport - Project & News Update

Request : KJT | Kertajati International Airport | Majalengka West Java 
SAMARINDA | Bandara Samarinda Baru (BSB) - The New Airport

Request : SRI | APT Pranoto | Samarinda East Kalimantan


----------



## arif doank

^^ bukankah lebih baik dibikin thread baru? klu begini ngapain juga dipisah subforum antara proyek yang sedang kontruksi dengan yg sudah operasional.


----------



## muflih

del


----------



## eurico

arif doank said:


> ^^ bukankah lebih baik dibikin thread baru? klu begini ngapain juga dipisah subforum antara proyek yang sedang kontruksi dengan yg sudah operasional.


Biar ada kelanjutannya dak gak usah kebanyakan tret nanti bingung bahasan ini masuk ke mana yg itu masuk ke mana, jadi ya tretnya saja yg dipindahkan


----------



## tanokichi

kanjeng taat pribadi kena banned apaan sih? saya lihat di thread pinoy pun ga ada apa2. apakah gara2 posting menlen terus2an jadi kena banned ya?


----------



## Losbp

^^ udah reinkarnasi lagi kok dia, udah berapa kali coba dia reinkarnasi pake nama-nama baru tapi aman aman aja sebelum kena banned dan cycle akun barunya berulang lagi


----------



## eurico

tanokichi said:


> kanjeng taat pribadi kena banned apaan sih? saya lihat di thread pinoy pun ga ada apa2. apakah gara2 posting menlen terus2an jadi kena banned ya?


posting video geje di thread jakarta citymasterplan kay:


----------



## BRItama

Mod tolong ID alfinizraq di banned, sudah mengeluarkan umpatan kata2 kotor yg sangat tidak pantas di forum new bandara adi sucipto di general construction. Mohon ketegasannya

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=148990499#post148990499


----------



## paradyto

Oom Mods,

Mohon bantuannya untuk delete thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2094973, karena sudah ada threadnya ini http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=146968967#post146968967

Mohon bantuannya juga untuk ganti judul thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=146968967#post146968967 dari sebelumnya
*PALEMBANG | Palembang City Center | Mall + Apartment + Condotel Premiere| 4+25+28 Floor* menjadi *PALEMBANG | Palembang City Center | Transmart + Trans Studio Mini + The Zuri Hotel (25 Floor)*

terima kasih banyak,
cheers


----------



## eurico

^^ sudah didelete yang double threadnya, penggantian judul juga sudah ya

@britama, ybs sudah kena brig


----------



## paradyto

eurico said:


> ^^ sudah didelete yang double threadnya, penggantian judul juga sudah ya


^^ thank you Mod *eurico*.

cheers


----------



## paradyto

Dear Oom Mod,

Mohon bantuannya lagi nih, untuk delete thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2095175 karena double thread dengan thread existing: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1946973&page=2

terima kasih banyak Om.
cheers


----------



## yudipratama

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=149562815#post149562815

Dear mod, tolong ditindak, akun @joni88 nyampah diforum tolong juga hapus komenan2 ngak jelas tsb...tks


----------



## yudipratama

yudipratama said:


> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=149562815#post149562815
> 
> Dear mod, tolong ditindak, akun @joni88 nyampah diforum tolong juga hapus komenan2 ngak jelas tsb...tks


Mohon bantuannya mod....dia semakin nyampah diforum tjq.


----------



## eurico

silahkan cek thread nya https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1799684&page=90


----------



## yudipratama

eurico said:


> silahkan cek thread nya https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1799684&page=90


Terimakasih mod telah menengahi...


----------



## ahmadfaisolat

eurico said:


> silahkan cek thread nya https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1799684&page=90


Om Moderator, ada ngga thread yg membahas bangunan air secara umum di Indonesia?

semacam trit " Indonesia National and Provincial Road (Non-toll roads) " untuk bendungan, bendung, dam, weir, situ, irigasi, sungai, drainase, kanal dsb? sepertinya belum ada yaa? hehehe

terima kasih


----------



## eurico

^^ sorry baru bales dulu sepertinya pernah ada thread tentang sungai tapikalau waduk dam dsb nya sepertinya gak ada....

Btw untuk pembahasan politik dalam forum kita sudah tidak ada ruangnya lagi ya...


----------



## v-sun

^^baru nyadar, ternyata sudah tidak ada ruang untuk pembahasan politik. adem rasanya SSCI.


----------



## ahonksirad

eurico said:


> ^^ sorry baru bales dulu sepertinya pernah ada thread tentang sungai tapikalau waduk dam dsb nya sepertinya gak ada....
> 
> Btw untuk pembahasan politik dalam forum kita sudah tidak ada ruangnya lagi ya...


Tret Indonesian Rivers sejauh ini fokusnya ke cityscape view kota2 yang berada di sempadan/dibelah sungai. Untuk membahas konstruksi seperti di atas kayanya belum ada.

Bisa aja mod kalau misal cukup ganti judul, itung2 biar tretnya diramein :cheers:


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

eurico said:


> Btw untuk pembahasan politik dalam forum kita sudah tidak ada ruangnya lagi ya...


:cheers1: Syukurlah Mod.. 
Walau terlambat, tapi akhirnya Forum Skyscrapercity kembali ke jalurnya. Makasih Momods.


----------



## ahmadfaisolat

eurico said:


> ^^ sorry baru bales dulu sepertinya pernah ada thread tentang sungai tapikalau waduk dam dsb nya sepertinya gak ada....
> 
> Btw untuk pembahasan politik dalam forum kita sudah tidak ada ruangnya lagi ya...





ahonksirad said:


> Tret Indonesian Rivers sejauh ini fokusnya ke cityscape view kota2 yang berada di sempadan/dibelah sungai. Untuk membahas konstruksi seperti di atas kayanya belum ada.
> 
> Bisa aja mod kalau misal cukup ganti judul, itung2 biar tretnya diramein :cheers:


sama itu, trit tol serang-panimbang jg belum ada. mohon segera dibuat. hehehe :lol:


----------



## eurico

^^ Silahkan kalau berminat jadi TS bisa segera dibuka threadnya kay:


----------



## avae933

Kebetulan daerah tetangga desa saya termasuk yang di lewati tol serang-panimbang, saat ini masih proses pembebasan lahan, saya dengar sudah banyak yang terima uang ganti-untung, untuk daerah sekitar nambo dan pasir sedang hanya mendapat ganti rugi bangunan saja di karnakan mereka menduduki tanah PTPN. Saya kurang begitu update karna tinggal di jakarta. Cuma kemarin ya dapat kabar begitu warga cukup senang dengan adanya pembangunan ini, mereka berharap dapat memunculkan daerah2 industri di kawasan karna daerah banten selatan termasuk yang sangat minim lapangan pekerjaan selain bertani. Semoga tidak ada provokasi dari pihak manapun


----------



## svaerd firemanska

forum badminton di Economics, Tourism and Business, sekarang nyelip dimana ya, kok dicari-cari gak ada?


----------



## inBaliTimur

svaerd firemanska said:


> forum badminton di Economics, Tourism and Business, sekarang nyelip dimana ya, kok dicari-cari gak ada?


Silahkan, IxBxTx bantu

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1498825&page=166&highlight=badminton


----------



## Twisctre

Baru nyadar subforum "member only" itu ganti nama, sebenarnya saya pun gapapa lah thread yg dibikin mengarah ke pol itu ditutup sekalian. Habis udah mulai bahas politik identitas/sara :bash: ngelanggar rules yg saya kasih jg kebetulan 

Padahal tujuan thread itu sekadar mengalihkan debat kusir yg terkait aspek sospol dari suatu infrastuktur, kalo debat kusir di thread MRT kasian yg pasang update terbaru tenggelam 

Btw cek thread jalan tol mods, ada yang mengiyakan pelaku pelemparan batu saking kekehnya menolak tol :bash:


----------



## inBaliTimur

Teman teman, walau kesannya laporan ini agak sepele, saya mohon agar user tidak menggunakan foto profil yang kurang pantas, mengingat web Skyscrapercity terbuka untuk umum dan target penggunanya luas.

Salah satu user yang ketahuan pakai foto profil/avatar yang kurang pantas ada di link ini. Search gambar google, fotonya mengarah ke sesuatu yang cuma pantas didiskusikan di 1cak. Komentar diterima. Trims.


----------



## masharjo

make sure saja tol cibitung cilincing sudah ada belum ya ?


----------



## eurico

masharjo said:


> make sure saja tol cibitung cilincing sudah ada belum ya ?


cibitung cilincing masuknya di thread ini ya https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1560267&page=64


----------



## EywaEywa

:rofl: sorry salah kamar. silakan delete bos mod


----------



## Twisctre

Mod request ganti judul jadi

"Java Island | Kereta Semi Cepat - Existing Track Upgrade"

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=147947897#/topics/2104145


----------



## eurico

Toto Boerham said:


> Yth : Moderator SSCI
> Mau usul perubahan judul thread ya?
> 
> Dari :https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1914498
> 
> Ganti menjadi : *[CILACAP] PERTAMINA RU IV & PLTU - Projects & Developments*
> kay: ,,terimakasih


sudah ya om... maaf slow respon kakakkkkk.....


----------



## Toto Boerham

^^ Ya makasih dek Momod...kay:


----------



## yudipratama

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=152087228#post152087228

Dear mod tolong diperiksa apakah joni88 identik dengan bektimembalong, karena sering membuat gaduh diforum TJQ.
TERIMAKASIH


----------



## Bektimembalong

Mod tolong akun Yudi pratama ditindak, saya dituduh punya akun ganda dan dikait kaitkan dengan joni88. Saya merasa dirugikan


----------



## yudipratama

Baik kalo saya memang salah saya siap tidak berforumer lagi....tapi saya minta untuk diputus mod... terimakasih


----------



## Bektimembalong

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1799684&page=99

Sudah menjelek jelekkan daerah lain


----------



## yudipratama

Biar moderator yg putuskan...kalo pun akun saya diblokir, saya berjanji tidak akan bikin akun ganda, dan saya tidak akan berforum kembali


----------



## jerrytew

Hi om Eurico,

Mau request ganti judul thread saya yang ini :



> Puri Botanical CBD 26ha | superblock | housing | UC : Sycamore Suites Apt (15 fl)


menjadi :



> JAKARTA | Puri Botanical CBD | superblock & estate | UC : Branz Puri Botanical | Prep : Sycamore Suites


terima kasih


----------



## eurico

^^ link please,,, takut salah thread kay:


----------



## yudipratama

*dear mod, mohon bantuannya karena ada akun ngaco yg suka bikin ulah....tks*

Source : https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=152484250#post152484250


----------



## YuliPratimi

yudipratama said:


> *dear mod, mohon bantuannya karena ada akun ngaco yg suka bikin ulah....tks*
> 
> Source : https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=152484250#post152484250


Lah kata kak yudi saya harus support kak yudi, biar nanti yg ngebully kak yudi di Ban sama moderator, kok saya yg dilaporin. Trus disuruh mojokin kak yudi biar gak ikutan di Ban sama moderator. Kakak gimana si


----------



## ebgun

Permisi momod dan forumer semua. Ada yang punya file gede logo SSC nggak ya? Kalau ads yg tau link atau file nya, boleh diinfokan kesini. Makasih

Yang jenis ini :
_


----------



## yudipratama

Dear mod mohon dihapus postingan tidak penting di thread TJQ.....orangnya orang lama yg bikin akun baru, tolong ditindak tegas...terimakasih

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=152573232#post152573232
screenshot studio


----------



## Boy1

yudipratama said:


> Dear mod mohon dihapus postingan tidak penting di thread TJQ.....orangnya orang lama yg bikin akun baru, tolong ditindak tegas...terimakasih
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=152573232#post152573232
> screenshot studio


Setuju mod. Akun tersebut akun kloningan. YuliPratimi sgt mirip cara postingannya dan gaya bahasanya dgn BaktiMembalong dan jg Joni88. Ini bukan tuduhan, tapi sangkaan yg tdk saya atau yudipratama saja yg berfikiran sama, tapi saya yakin user lainnyap pun berfikiran sama bagi yg menyimak thread TJQ. Dulunya jg sempat ada user PutraBelitoeng. Cara postingannya dan gaya bahasanya sama. Tolong tindak tegas moderator, jgn dibiarkan, karena bisa memberikan image jelek bagi Skscrapercity Indonesia. Saran saya jgn hanya hapus postingannya tapi ban jg usernya.


----------



## YuliPratimi

yudipratama said:


> Dear mod mohon dihapus postingan tidak penting di thread TJQ.....orangnya orang lama yg bikin akun baru, tolong ditindak tegas...terimakasih
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=152573232#post152573232
> screenshot studio


Kan kakak yg nyuruh biar akun yg ngebully kak yudi di ban semua sama moderator


----------



## YuliPratimi

Boy1 said:


> Setuju mod. Akun tersebut akun kloningan. YuliPratimi sgt mirip cara postingannya dan gaya bahasanya dgn BaktiMembalong dan jg Joni88. Ini bukan tuduhan, tapi sangkaan yg tdk saya atau yudipratama saja yg berfikiran sama, tapi saya yakin user lainnyap pun berfikiran sama bagi yg menyimak thread TJQ. Dulunya jg sempat ada user PutraBelitoeng. Cara postingannya dan gaya bahasanya sama. Tolong tindak tegas moderator, jgn dibiarkan, karena bisa memberikan image jelek bagi Skscrapercity Indonesia. Saran saya jgn hanya hapus postingannya tapi ban jg usernya.


Sama itu juga kak boy kata kak yudi akun Ilham BXT, Ferdy rahmat juga harus di banned karna sering ngebully kak yudi. Kita dukung moderator Ban mereka semua, biar kak yudi gak dibully lagi


----------



## yudipratama

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=152585524#post152585524

Dear moderator mohon bantuannya, banyak komenan nyampah disana tolong dong ditindak tegas....mohon bantuannya mod


----------



## YuliPratimi

yudipratama said:


> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=152585524#post152585524
> 
> Dear moderator mohon bantuannya, banyak komenan nyampah disana tolong dong ditindak tegas....mohon bantuannya mod


Sama akun2 yg suka ngebully kita juga kak mohon sekiranya om mod bisa Banned


----------



## YuliPratimi

Om Moderator, alangkah baiknya Thread TJQ mending di close aja, daripada saling bully membully, mending di CLOSE aja


----------



## yudipratama

YuliPratimi said:


> Om Moderator, alangkah baiknya Thread TJQ mending di close aja, daripada saling bully membully, mending di CLOSE aja


Memang niatmu dr dulu pengen close ini trit sungguh ngak punya rasa malu, saya salah apa sama anda setiap saya post anda ejek seperti lawakan dan ini bukan forum lawak saya rasa...

Akun bekti membalongnya sudah dibanned bikin lagi akun baru,


----------



## YuliPratimi

yudipratama said:


> Memang niatmu dr dulu pengen close ini trit sungguh ngak punya rasa malu, saya salah apa sama anda setiap saya post anda ejek seperti lawakan dan ini bukan forum lawak saya rasa...
> 
> Akun bekti membalongnya sudah dibanned bikin lagi akun baru,


Iya kak, isinya bully bullyan semua. Mending Om Moderator tutup aja thread TJQ, biar aman sentosa. Lagian isinya Bully bullyan semua, pusing bacanya


----------



## YuliPratimi

yudipratama said:


> Memang niatmu dr dulu pengen close ini trit sungguh ngak punya rasa malu, saya salah apa sama anda setiap saya post anda ejek seperti lawakan dan ini bukan forum lawak saya rasa...
> 
> Akun bekti membalongnya sudah dibanned bikin lagi akun baru,


Kata kakak ngak mau berforum lagi? Sekalian aja minta tolong Om Moderator buat Hapus akun kak yudi dan tutup thread TJQ


----------



## avae933

YuliPratimi said:


> Om moderator tolong keinginan Kak Yudi ditindaklanjuti, kasian tiap kali posting selalu dibully. Kabulkan permohonan kak yudi mod. Please


Tinggal berenti posting aja. Terus logout udah gak usah main main lagi.. jadi silent rider aja..


----------



## YuliPratimi

avae933 said:


> Tinggal berenti posting aja. Terus logout udah gak usah main main lagi.. jadi silent rider aja..


Tu kak @YudiPratama saran dari om avae933


----------



## Venantio

Wahahaha... trit ini jadi lucu deh...:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## vario bay's

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2125124

^^ om momod tolong di hapus trit nggk mutu itu trima kasih


----------



## Sizter85

YuliPratimi said:


> Kata kakak ngak mau berforum lagi? Sekalian aja minta tolong Om Moderator buat Hapus akun kak yudi dan tutup thread TJQ



Enak aja main hapus, lu sapee ?? thread TJQ dh sesuai koridor, postingan2 "SAMPAH dan OOT" dati lu aja yg ngotorin. Ni jg momod SSC Indo udah tmbah jadi 3 kok masih slow respon aja. Kalau dilihat sama unregistered visitor kan malu2in ada thread seperti itu, karna ulah pengacau.


----------



## yudipratama

Sizter85 said:


> Enak aja main hapus, lu sapee ?? thread TJQ dh sesuai koridor, postingan2 "SAMPAH dan OOT" dati lu aja yg ngotorin. Ni jg momod SSC Indo udah tmbah jadi 3 kok masih slow respon aja. Kalau dilihat sama unregistered visitor kan malu2in ada thread seperti itu, karna ulah pengacau.


Iya mod, tolong dong, akun yuli pratimi nyampah mulu ditrit...mohon segera direspon mod...


----------



## YuliPratimi

Sizter85 said:


> Enak aja main hapus, lu sapee ?? thread TJQ dh sesuai koridor, postingan2 "SAMPAH dan OOT" dati lu aja yg ngotorin. Ni jg momod SSC Indo udah tmbah jadi 3 kok masih slow respon aja. Kalau dilihat sama unregistered visitor kan malu2in ada thread seperti itu, karna ulah pengacau.


Konglomerat. Nah lu sape?


----------



## yudipratama

YuliPratimi said:


> Lah kan kakak yudi yg minta hapus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kak yudi gimana si


Mbak yuli, apabila saya ada salah saya mohon maaf, mohon kepada mbak agar tidak memposting berita yg tidak sesuai dengan judul trit TJQ, mari kita sama2 bangun trit TJQ ini menjadi lebih baik....terimakasih. sekali lagi saya mohon maaf, satu musuh saya rasa terlalu banyak, mari kita ikat dengan tali persaudaraan


----------



## LeonardEricLi

mod, saya kira ga ada tempat buat troller murni di SSCI.

saya cek postingannya yang 100an itu cuma troll, PA, OOT dan junk semua, terpusat di satu-dua thread dan dialamatkan pada satu user saja, akunnya baru lagi 

kalo user anda memblok seseorang, mungkin postingannya gak bakal muncul di akun anda, tapi untuk unregistered user kan nggak.

take action lah sebelum si troller bosan dan akhirnya pindah, menjalar ke thread lain. i prefer my block list to be empty.

n.b: gak ada salahnya cuma aktif sendirian di thread, di beberapa thread Jepang juga ada user yang begitu. Yang penting bukan jumlah partisipannya tapi informasi dan diskusi di thread tersebut, ini forum pembangunan, ya isinya harus membangun!. Gak heran banyak sider disini yang cuma nyolong ilmu dan info.


----------



## eurico

vario bay's said:


> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2125124
> 
> ^^ om momod tolong di hapus trit nggk mutu itu trima kasih


sudah yesss


----------



## yudipratama

Dear mod, mohon untuk dibuka kembali trit belitung project & development, biar orang2 belitung yg ada diluar bisa tau update pembangunan yg ada didaerahnya...terimakasih mod...

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=151412331#post151412331


----------



## eurico

tolong ya forumer sekalian semuanya... kalau posting berita itu yang beres formatnya, kan udah dikasih tahu formatnya seperti apa, gunakan quote, gak usah semua artikel dicopy berikutnya sertakan linknya. Begitu juga dalam memposting gambar kalau bukan karya sendiri tolong sertakan link nya bersumber dari mana gambarnya, hargai karya orang lain, berikut juga agar forumer yang lain bisa mengkroscek jika ada info2 tertentu di dalamnya...

NB: kalau report postingan yang bermasalah gunakan saja tombol report, jangan latah diskrinsyut semua postingan trus diposting ulang lagi di sini, bikin sakit mata melihat nya :bash:


----------



## ahonksirad

eurico said:


> tolong ya forumer sekalian semuanya... kalau posting berita itu yang beres formatnya, kan udah dikasih tahu formatnya seperti apa, gunakan quote, gak usah semua artikel dicopy berikutnya sertakan linknya. Begitu juga dalam memposting gambar kalau bukan karya sendiri tolong sertakan link nya bersumber dari mana gambarnya, hargai karya orang lain, berikut juga agar forumer yang lain bisa mengkroscek jika ada info2 tertentu di dalamnya...
> 
> NB: kalau report postingan yang bermasalah gunakan saja tombol report, jangan latah diskrinsyut semua postingan trus diposting ulang lagi di sini, bikin sakit mata melihat nya :bash:


sabar Om Mod, kayanya yang ribut2 perlu dikopdar, dipertemukan di dunia nyata, biar bisa tahu karakter masing2 :cheers:


----------



## yudipratama

Dear mod, mohon dihapus postingan sampah dan oot ditrit TJQ, terimakasih

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1799684&page=105


----------



## yudipratama

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=152863328#post152863328

Lapor mod harap ditindak kembali akun kloningan dan postingan yg nyampah...tks...


----------



## ardhan

mod, tadi siang saya sudah me-report puluhan post yang bisa dibilang _one-liner_. Mohon agar ditindaklanjuti. Terima kasih


----------



## yudipratama

Lapor, mohon hapus kembali postingan dr akun kloningan yg mengatasnamakan saya mod...tks

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=152946046#post152946046


----------



## YudiPratama.

yudipratama said:


> Lapor, mohon hapus kembali postingan dr akun kloningan yg mengatasnamakan saya mod...tks
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=152946046#post152946046


Lapor, mohon ban akun2 yg suka ngebully saya mod...tks


----------



## avae933

YudiPratama. said:


> Lapor, mohon ban akun2 yg suka ngebully saya mod...tks


Ada alasanya nggak ? ..sebenrnya pasti ada alasanya.. perbaiki dulu alasan itu kenapa kamu sampai di bully


----------



## yudipratama

avae933 said:


> Ada alasanya nggak ? ..sebenrnya pasti ada alasanya.. perbaiki dulu alasan itu kenapa kamu sampai di bully


Dulu ak sering posting berita diulang ulang dengan tema yg sama, namun sekarang udah aku perbaiki....saya sudah minta maaf dan berjanji tidak akan mengulanginya


----------



## eurico

yud.. yud... itu anak orang sudah kamu apain kah??


----------



## tanokichi

^^
itu konflik dari jaman baheula bahkan sampe forumer non belitung pada komen sampe om bluemoon terjun juga ke thread TJQ. gara2 jaman dulu yudipratama bebal dan ngeyel suka oot bahkan dulu thread TJQ isinya postingan pembangunan hotel dan infrastruktur pariwisata belitung meliputi 10 bali baru. dan itu dulu diposting berulang kali. ngakak kalau inget2 jaman dulu thread TJQ isinya ga jauh beda kayak sekarang postingan oot :lol:. bedanya dulu yg suka oot yudipratama sekarang yg oot yudi yg lain 

mending selesein via DM aja deh bro yudi


----------



## yudipratama

eurico said:


> yud.. yud... itu anak orang sudah kamu apain kah??


Ngak tau mod, yg pasti bukan gw hamilin ya....wwkkwkwk viss


----------



## yudipratama

tanokichi said:


> ^^
> itu konflik dari jaman baheula bahkan sampe forumer non belitung pada komen sampe om bluemoon terjun juga ke thread TJQ. gara2 jaman dulu yudipratama bebal dan ngeyel suka oot bahkan dulu thread TJQ isinya postingan pembangunan hotel dan infrastruktur pariwisata belitung meliputi 10 bali baru. dan itu dulu diposting berulang kali. ngakak kalau inget2 jaman dulu thread TJQ isinya ga jauh beda kayak sekarang postingan oot :lol:. bedanya dulu yg suka oot yudipratama sekarang yg oot yudi yg lain
> 
> mending selesein via DM aja deh bro yudi


Iya bro saya sudah berusaha minta maaf kok bro...ngak tau deh gw harus gimana....


----------



## ahonksirad

tanokichi said:


> ^^
> itu konflik dari jaman baheula bahkan sampe forumer non belitung pada komen sampe om bluemoon terjun juga ke thread TJQ. gara2 jaman dulu yudipratama bebal dan ngeyel suka oot bahkan dulu thread TJQ isinya postingan pembangunan hotel dan infrastruktur pariwisata belitung meliputi 10 bali baru. dan itu dulu diposting berulang kali. ngakak kalau inget2 jaman dulu thread TJQ isinya ga jauh beda kayak sekarang postingan oot :lol:. bedanya dulu yg suka oot yudipratama sekarang yg oot yudi yg lain
> 
> mending selesein via DM aja deh bro yudi


paling enak selesaikan via kopdar. kalau sama-sama orang Belitung, sepulau, pasti bisa disempatkan lah ketemu, ngopi-ngopi, biar kenal orangnya kaya gimana 

strategi ini lumayan ampuh untuk pembuktian suatu user ID kloning apa nggak (kaya dulu kasusnya *mtsbjm* dan *BozenBDJ* yang dikiranya kloningan padahal kembar :lol::lol::lol


----------



## yudipratama

ahonksirad said:


> paling enak selesaikan via kopdar. kalau sama-sama orang Belitung, sepulau, pasti bisa disempatkan lah ketemu, ngopi-ngopi, biar kenal orangnya kaya gimana
> 
> strategi ini lumayan ampuh untuk pembuktian suatu user ID kloning apa nggak (kaya dulu kasusnya *mtsbjm* dan *BozenBDJ* yang dikiranya kloningan padahal kembar :lol::lol::lol


Itu user idnya bukan orang belitung om, tp pulau sebelah yg pernah konflik sama ak dulu, ngak di 
Trit TJQ, ngak di trit Belitung project dulu suka bikin sebel, dan postingannya pun sama tentang PT timah...kalo memang dia suka dengan hal tsb, kan bisa bikin trit tentang pertimahan diindonesia, walaupun gw ngak setuju dengan tambang laut, yah kalo dia mau bikin trit tsb yah ngak masalah, tp jangan oot di trit lain dong....iya ngak sih.


----------



## sbyctzn

Permisi mod, mohon ditindak ada spammer di thread ini https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=153092666#post153092666
User bersangkutan juga melakukan spamming di banyak thread lain, bisa dicek di profilnya. Terima kasih.


----------



## inBaliTimur

sbyctzn said:


> Permisi mod, mohon ditindak ada spammer di thread ini https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=153092666#post153092666
> User bersangkutan juga melakukan spamming di banyak thread lain, bisa dicek di profilnya. Terima kasih.


Direport saja bro langsung, pakai tanda segitiga di pojok kiri bawah posting.

Di Thread Bali P&D juga beraksi spesies sejenis. IP ban bisa?


----------



## ahonksirad

sbyctzn said:


> Permisi mod, mohon ditindak ada spammer di thread ini https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=153092666#post153092666
> User bersangkutan juga melakukan spamming di banyak thread lain, bisa dicek di profilnya. Terima kasih.


di YOGYAKARTA PnD juga ada spammer yang isinya PA yang ditujukan kepada salah satu user dari daerah lain. Mohon kiranya momod mengecek dan menghapus spam2 sejenis. Sementara sudah pakai fasilitas report yang tersedia. Terima kasih.


----------



## pandu asuka08

itu udah masuk ke personal insult ga sih?

bisa dituntut loh itu akun wkwkw


----------



## ahonksirad

pandu asuka08 said:


> itu udah masuk ke personal insult ga sih?
> 
> bisa dituntut loh itu akun wkwkw


kalau dulu di sini biasanya ada penjelasan terkait ID-ID bermasalah yang bisa ditrace dari IP address akun2 yang 'dipantau' sebagai pembuktian apakah ada kloning user ID.


----------



## eurico

Sampe bosen gw ngebanned


----------



## sbyctzn

inBaliTimur said:


> Direport saja bro langsung, pakai tanda segitiga di pojok kiri bawah posting.
> 
> Di Thread Bali P&D juga beraksi spesies sejenis. IP ban bisa?


Sudah saya report via fitur di thread sebelumnya, cuma saya sengaja lapor juga di thread ini biar cepat ditindak sama mod kita.


----------



## jokowan

Mod .. Kemarin posting gambar pake







bisa di thread indonesia .(via PC)
tapi pas sore tadi waktu posting gambar pake kode diatas di thread asean .. Gambarnya ga muncul . (via pc)penyebabnya apa mod.

Test posting gambar via hp e71 jadul


----------



## inBaliTimur

jokowan said:


> Mod .. Kemarin posting gambar pake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bisa di thread indonesia .(via PC)
> tapi pas sore tadi waktu posting gambar pake kode diatas di thread asean .. Gambarnya ga muncul . (via pc)penyebabnya apa mod.
> 
> Test posting gambar via hp e71 jadul


Udah aku edit postingannya, ada titik satu lagi abis ".id", hapus aja.

Kalau nggak bisa, berarti web hostingnya ga perbolehkan hotlink atau hotlinknya bukan media image.


----------



## IlhamBXT

Pakde Momod, sepertinya bisa dipantau thread TJQ sudah dibanned masih saja muncul.Bisa dipertimbangkan untuk dilock saja dikarenakan diskusi yang kurang kondusif.Terima Kasih.


----------



## eurico

^^ lhah masih muncul lagi... otw daahhhh


----------



## Sabina Altynbekova

Sayang juga sih kalo ngelock thread gara2 masalah ini, berarti tujuan akun tersebut tercapai yaitu untuk mematikan thread tersebut...

Sedih memang kalo melihat semangat kedaerahan yang justru berusaha menjatuhkan daerah lain


----------



## Boy1

^^ Benar, ngapain thread TJQ dilock. Seharusnya thread TJQ dipantau terus, bukan malah dilock. Yg sebelum2nya TS suka posting2 OOT, sekarang kan udh nggk ada lagi. Thread TJQ seharusnya tetap dipertahankan, walaupun sepi. Paling tidak utk posting2 informasi walaupun nggk diskusi di sana.


----------



## Val_project

Edited


----------



## Tenjul85.

[email protected] ADALAH YUDIPRATAMA









INILAH WAJAH PEMILIK AKUN @PUTRABELITUNG DI THREAD TJQ


----------



## avae933

Dear mod tolong di chek post ini https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=153237750


----------



## wiratama12

IlhamBXT said:


> Semoga Pakde Mod tidak capai membanned akun2 yg berperkara dengan Yudipratama ya, setelah dibanned masih saja buat akun lagi :nuts: mungkin bisa dipertimbangkan memang daripada terus menerus dibanned lalu buat akun kembali bisa dipermanenkan saja bannednya sekaligus dilock saja Threadnya karena selama masih ada threadnya kemungkinan untuk reborn dengan akun2 baru terus dilakukan :nuts:.


Masalahnya sekarang dia menyerang semua akun di Airport and Aviation, masa ditutup itu subforum
Dear momod, serangan api sampai dimana2


----------



## ahonksirad

wiratama12 said:


> Masalahnya sekarang dia menyerang semua akun di Airport and Aviation, masa ditutup itu subforum
> Dear momod, serangan api sampai dimana2


^^ mungkin perlu ketegasan lagi, jika sampai ada kloning lagi, nyepam sekaligus PA dengan konten yang itu2 saja, dibuka semua IP addressnya dari mana, ban IP sekaligus terapkan UU ITE. karena klon2 ini tidak hanya menyerang semua thread di sub-Aviation, tapi sempat merembet ke PnD juga


----------



## eurico

Ip nya dinamis.... jadi percuma satu ip di banned pakai lg ip lain


----------



## IlhamBXT

wiratama12 said:


> Masalahnya sekarang dia menyerang semua akun di Airport and Aviation, masa ditutup itu subforum
> Dear momod, serangan api sampai dimana2


Yang dilock Thread TJQ bukan subforum Airport&Aviation karena pangkal masalah bermuara disana.


----------



## tanokichi

^^
iya bener sperti thread belitung pnd udah di lock kan.


eurico said:


> Ip nya dinamis.... jadi percuma satu ip di banned pakai lg ip lain


berarti loginnya di warnet.
dulu pernah login ssci di salah satu warnet di jogja eh ga bisa masuk berkali2. dulu saya mikir mungkin itu warnet udah dibanned ip nya ama momod. kejadiannya waktu momodnya masih duo david


----------



## eurico

Sejauh ini kebijakan kami tidak akan menutup thread manapun yg berkaitan dengan kasus tersebut


----------



## wiratama12

Tapi saya rasa tidak masuk akal juga menutup satu three hanya gara2 satu akun bikin masalah. Toh thread TJQ dibutuhkan buat perkembangan aviasi disana. Kalaupun kita close thread nya, pasti merembet menyerang kemana-mana kayak tadi.


----------



## IlhamBXT

Masalahnya ID tersebut terus berulang kali join hanya untuk merusuh karena belum final misinya, ya tidak apa2 jika moderator berkenan untuk bolak balik banned akun yang bersangkutan.Sepengematan saya Thread TJQ lebih sering monolog satu arah oleh salah satu akun daripada diskusi aktif dengan sumber informasi yang terkini.Pangkal masalahnya ada yang tidak suka oleh salah satu member dikarenakan tidak betul2 melaksanakan apa yag diucapkan sendiri sehingga bolak - balik bikin akun hanya untu menyerang salah satu akun tersebut. Jika 1 akun sudah dibanned dan bikin akun lagi sekalipun tidak melakukan kesalahan apa akan bebas untuk hadir kembali ?


----------



## IlhamBXT

selamah berjuang Pakde Momod, ada yang kambuh lagi :nuts: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=153280912#post153280912


----------



## eurico

Yah begitulah... kemarin juga sempat dapat dia baru posting sekali mw posting kedua kalinya gagal karena udah gw banned duluan... kadang ketawa sendiri seperti maen. Eper2qn aj


----------



## ahonksirad

eurico said:


> Yah begitulah... kemarin juga sempat dapat dia baru posting sekali mw posting kedua kalinya gagal karena udah gw banned duluan... kadang ketawa sendiri seperti maen cepet2an aj


^^ BTW apakah ada salah satu member forum ini yang udah pernah ketemu dengan user2 ID bermasalah tadi? saya sebenarnya pengen membantu momod dengan mencari tahu akun2 socmed terduga pelaku untuk mengetahui karakter pelaku seperti apa di luar forum ini.

:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## AceN

Mod,

Mohon usul thread ini :

High Speed Rail | Indonesia

diubah saja namanya menjadi :

*JAKARTA - SURABAYA High Speed Rail Project | PROPOSED*

Jadi nanti isinya khusus untuk membahas project kereta kencang JKT-SBY. Sedangkan untuk HSR JKT-BDG yang sudah berjalan, bisa dibahas di :

JAKARTA - BANDUNG | High Speed Railway | KA Cepat JKT-BDG | 140,9 Km | Project and News

Supaya tidak terjadi duplikasi update kedua thread. Suwun mod :cheers:


----------



## IlhamBXT

Again Pakde Momod :nuts: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1799684&page=106


----------



## Sabina Altynbekova

^^
Saya rasa kalau forumer Bangka ada komunitasnya bisa bantu lacak keberadaan orang ini hahaha, hitungannya sudah sangat serius sih gangguan terhadap user lain serta personal insult dia ke user tertentu


----------



## cis logos

eurico said:


> Yah begitulah... kemarin juga sempat dapat dia baru posting sekali mw posting kedua kalinya gagal karena udah gw banned duluan... kadang ketawa sendiri seperti maen cepet2an aj


Banned dan hapus postingan dia sehari sekali aja, lama2 jg capek sendiri itu. Emang ga ada kerjaan apa.
Utk yg lain, dibiarin aja kalo foto itu muncul, ga usah dibahas. Ntr juga dihapus kok.


----------



## eurico

^^ iya sepertinya lebih efektif begitu ya, karena bolak balik hapus dianya lanjut juga bikin klonengan, nanti direport saja kalau nemu postingannya dia lagi, sementara saya secara pribadi mungkin bisanya tiap pagi saja ya... kalau ada yg nemu postingan dia lagi report saja atau kirim link di sini juga gakpapa dan juga yg penting karena udah pada tahu dia orang gak beres jadi postingannya gak usah ditanggepin kakau ada yg nanggepin gw hapus juga postingannya


----------



## eurico

done kay:


----------



## RAGIL77

Mod, Mohon thread" ini dihapus saja, double thread 

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1973879

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1988880

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2120404

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2101461

:cheers::cheers:


----------



## LifeIsGreat

Sekarang kok saya hanya bisa lihat postingan terakhir di semua thread hanya kalo dalam posisi logged in ya. Kalo pas logged out, postingan sdh beberapa hari tidak berubah. Is it just me or anybody else is experiencing it?


----------



## yudhit

^^
Sama om.
Iya om mod. Sudah beberapa hari ini saya tdk bisa lihat postingan yg dipost beberapa terakhir ini kalau sudah log out, baru bisa lihat tapi harus log in dulu. Saya juga tanya ke beberapa temen forumer lain, katanya juga mengalami hal yg sama.


----------



## eurico

Penyakit lama kambuh lagi, cara gampangnya kalau mw lihat postingan terakhir quote aja postingan mana aja nanti kan mungcul di bawahnya postingan terakhirnya di bawahnya


----------



## Andy Liany

eurico said:


> Penyakit lama kambuh lagi, cara gampangnya kalau mw lihat postingan terakhir quote aja postingan mana aja nanti kan mungcul di bawahnya postingan terakhirnya di bawahnya


^^ iya mod betul semingguan lebih nih server SSCI down ya dan erorrr...


----------



## Sitoneizer

Mod, tolong thread ini dilock saja, saya TS nya. 
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1732547
Terima kasih.


----------



## eurico

^^ done


----------



## Sitoneizer

^^ terima kasih Mod. Maaf , dulu sudah lama sekali mengajukan penggembokan thread ini, TS sudah mengijinkan, mohon digembok .
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1515351


----------



## ardhan

eurico said:


> Beberapa forumer di sini ada yang seperti itu salah satunya id musleh yang aktif di forum jember project and development akunnya ada beberapa sesekali posting pakai akun ini sesekali pakai akun yang lain akun yang lain gak pernah posting. Ybs sekarang sudah dibrig


Mohon maaf mengangkat post lama, saya hanya ingin bertanya....

Bagaimanakah bentuk tindak lanjut dari moderator terhadap akun-akun yang terbukti memiliki beberapa akun sekaligus ? 

Apa akun-akun kloningan tersebut dihapus, dan kemudian hanya disisakan satu akun utama saja ? Ataukah moderator memiliki bentuk tindak lanjut yang lain ?

Mohon pencerahannya


----------



## Venantio

ardhan said:


> Mohon maaf mengangkat post lama, saya hanya ingin bertanya....
> 
> Bagaimanakah bentuk tindak lanjut dari moderator terhadap akun-akun yang terbukti memiliki beberapa akun sekaligus ?
> 
> Apa akun-akun kloningan tersebut dihapus, dan kemudian hanya disisakan satu akun utama saja ? Ataukah moderator memiliki bentuk tindak lanjut yang lain ?
> 
> Mohon pencerahannya


Saya malah ingin tahu, maklum agak-agak gaptek, bagaimana cara membuktikan bahwa satu akun adalah kloningan akun yang lainnya, yang sama-sama aktif? 

Soalnya kalau dari IP address, kan setiap pemilik akun itu pindah tempat dan menggunakan provider lain, yang saya tahu ip address nya bakal berubah.


----------



## ardhan

^^ IP yang diberikan oleh provider memang berubah-ubah tiap jangka waktu tertentu, tapi jika akun-akun kloning tersebut digunakan dalam waktu yang berdekatan, biasanya IP-nya belum berubah....

Selain lewat pembuktian alamat IP, sebenarnya ada beberapa tanda-tanda yang dapat dilihat untuk meyakinkan bahwa akun tersebut adalah kloning, salah satunya seperti yang disusun oleh Komunitas Wikipedia di [sini]....


----------



## @yudibelitung

Maaf mod saya pribadi tidak setuju kalo trit TJQ, dipenuhi dengan berita yg menyesatkan oleh akun mubarok yg notabene adalah orang lama yg sudah moderator blokir....mohon ada tindaklanjutnya...terimakasih.


----------



## welhadlah

Kenapa sih orang satu ini, kaya gaada kesibukan aja, kerjanya cuma ngurusin yudi doang seakan2 dia musuh segala umat


----------



## TFM1

UnitedX said:


> mimin, mohon, dibersihin dong.... Please
> Forum Makassar sangat berantakan,
> rata rata sudah completed gedungnya
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1557124
> menjadi : *MAKASSAR | Swiss-belHotel | Hotel | 22 floors | Completed*
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1477890
> menjadi : *MAKASSAR | The Rinra & Phinisi Point | Hotel + Mall | 15 floors | Completed*
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1665722
> menjadi : *MAKASSAR | Myko | Hotel | 21 floors | Completed*
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1547600
> menjadi : *MAKASSAR | Gammara | Hotel | 20 floors | Completed*
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1655090
> menjadi : *MAKASSAR | Ibis Styles | Hotel | 14 floors | Completed*
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1731113
> menjadi : *MAKASSAR | Arthama | Hotel | 20 floors | Completed*
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1712720
> menjadi : *MAKASSAR | Melia | Hotel | 20 floors | Completed*
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1907440
> Menjadi : *MAKASSAR | Golden Tulip Essential | Hotel | 17 Floors | Completed*
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1775484
> Menjadi :* MAKASSAR | Premier Inn by Satoria World | Hotel + Shopping arcade | 18 floors | On Hold*
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1695327
> menjadi : *MAKASSAR | Pualam | Hotel | 17 Floors | Cancelled*


mohon maaf kawan saya selaku TS beberapa Thread tersebut, karena keterbatasan waktu semakin jarang memantau SSC...:bash::bash:


----------



## eurico

Sitoneizer said:


> ^^ terima kasih Mod. Maaf , dulu sudah lama sekali mengajukan penggembokan thread ini, TS sudah mengijinkan, mohon digembok .
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1515351


Sudah saya kunci ya




ardhan said:


> Mohon maaf mengangkat post lama, saya hanya ingin bertanya....
> 
> Bagaimanakah bentuk tindak lanjut dari moderator terhadap akun-akun yang terbukti memiliki beberapa akun sekaligus ?
> 
> Apa akun-akun kloningan tersebut dihapus, dan kemudian hanya disisakan satu akun utama saja ? Ataukah moderator memiliki bentuk tindak lanjut yang lain ?
> 
> Mohon pencerahannya


Kalau sudah dibanned kan selamanya gak bisa login jadi ya sudah tamat riwayatnya, kecuali bikin akun baru dan sepengetahuan saya gak ada penghapusan akun, kalaupun ada gak menunya di momod setingkat saya ini, mungkin momod world forum ada menunya kay:






Venantio said:


> Saya malah ingin tahu, maklum agak-agak gaptek, bagaimana cara membuktikan bahwa satu akun adalah kloningan akun yang lainnya, yang sama-sama aktif?
> 
> Soalnya kalau dari IP address, kan setiap pemilik akun itu pindah tempat dan menggunakan provider lain, yang saya tahu ip address nya bakal berubah.



Kami ada pendeteksinya khusus, dan tiap kali ada yg login dengan ip yang sama langsung tercatat, jadi kalau misalnya ada yang login pakai akun a kemudian dia logout trus login lagi akun b ybs akan langsung tercatat jadi kalau momod dapet laporan tentang klonengan kita tinggal search di situ beneran gak dia klonengan pa bukan. 
Next juga kadang gak usah dideteksi lewat situ udah kentara klonengan pa bukannya, seperti forumer yang suka posting di tret tjq itu.... gak usah ngecek2 ip dah ketahuan langsung hahahaah





ardhan said:


> ^^ IP yang diberikan oleh provider memang berubah-ubah tiap jangka waktu tertentu, tapi jika akun-akun kloning tersebut digunakan dalam waktu yang berdekatan, biasanya IP-nya belum berubah....
> 
> Selain lewat pembuktian alamat IP, sebenarnya ada beberapa tanda-tanda yang dapat dilihat untuk meyakinkan bahwa akun tersebut adalah kloning, salah satunya seperti yang disusun oleh Komunitas Wikipedia di [sini]....



Iya yang susah kalau klonengannya ganti2 ip





@yudibelitung said:


> Maaf mod saya pribadi tidak setuju kalo trit TJQ, dipenuhi dengan berita yg menyesatkan oleh akun mubarok yg notabene adalah orang lama yg sudah moderator blokir....mohon ada tindaklanjutnya...terimakasih.


Kami sedang mempertimbangkan untuk dilock saja tret tersebut....


----------



## tanokichi

^^
iya mod lock aja kalau mau post soal TJQ bisa di airports&aviation news. lagian threadnya juga sepi, misal rame pun isinya post an unfaedah.


----------



## @yudibelitung

tanokichi said:


> ^^
> iya mod lock aja kalau mau post soal TJQ bisa di airports&aviation news. lagian threadnya juga sepi, misal rame pun isinya post an unfaedah.


Iya mod...setuju...


----------



## Sabina Altynbekova

tanokichi said:


> ^^
> iya mod lock aja kalau mau post soal TJQ bisa di airports&aviation news. lagian threadnya juga sepi, misal rame pun isinya post an unfaedah.


Bingung juga ya niat banget bikin akun klonengan terus, spam trus kaya ga ada kerjaan lain. Saya gatau dia benci Belitung, benci mas Yudi atau cuma cinta mati sama Timah :lol:


----------



## cis logos

Mungkin cintanya ditolak.


----------



## ardhan

eurico said:


> Kalau sudah dibanned kan selamanya gak bisa login jadi ya sudah tamat riwayatnya, kecuali bikin akun baru dan sepengetahuan saya gak ada penghapusan akun, kalaupun ada gak menunya di momod setingkat saya ini, mungkin momod world forum ada menunya kay:


owh gitu ya...

lalu untuk akun-akun yang sudah terbukti kloningan, apakah sudah di-banned permanen ?


----------



## @yudibelitung

Ak ngak nyangka aj ada orang yg saiko seperti dia...yg waras mengalah aj....


----------



## RAGIL77

RAGIL77 said:


> Mod, Mohon thread" ini dihapus saja, double thread
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1973879
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1988880
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2120404
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2101461
> 
> :cheers::cheers:



up mod


----------



## welhadlah

Cayang yudi said:


> AKU GAK NYANGKA AJA ADA ORANG YG MENJILAT LUDAHNYA SENDIRI... YG WARAS HARUS MENEGAKKAN KEBENARAN


Sana cari kerja, apa kek ngojek kek nguli kek biar manfaat dikit idup lo jgn kaya mak2 gosip
yudi doang diurusin sepanjang hidup, kayanya klo si yudi nongol karir lu anjlok gitu ye. Ngotorin forum SSC aja, disini bukan tempat nyampah bos


----------



## paradyto

Om Mods,

Mohon bantuannya untuk delete thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2154142
karena isinya bisa dibahas di thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1016433

Terima kasih,
cheers


----------



## v-sun

untuk keseragaman judul thread di sub forum Bandung & atas usulan momod, tolong ubah judul thread ini menjadi

*B A N D U N G | Laswi Superblock | Apartment | Hotel | Mall | Sport Facility*

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2149422


----------



## Twisctre

Mod biar gak ribet dan orang bisa masukin berita terusan tolnya, ganti aja jadi 

WEST JAVA | Bocimi (Bogor - Ciawi - Sukabumi) - Ciranjang - Padalarang Toll Road

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1469331

Untuk antisipasi jg tahu-tahu terusan tol Bocimi udah penlok


----------



## masaguseka28

mod, thread gado-gado, skybazaar sama "Negara Tetangga Kita" kok udh ga ada lagi ya? apa emg udh di gembok dan gw yg udh lama ga maen ke SSCI? ato SSCI gw yg lg error? tp kalo dicari di google masih...

mohon pencerahan.

thanks.


----------



## welhadlah

Pake fitur "search" ya nyari threadnya? Emg algoritma nya agak ngawur, seringkali yang muncul malah thread yg ga nyambung ama keywordnya, dan thread yg "sepi" kadang suka ga muncul


----------



## irham2008

*Cara menambahkan video youtube di post*

Sekadar mengingatkan, cara menambahkan video youtube di post:

Semisal video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=[B]dN44xpHjNxE[/B]

maka gunakan tag


PHP:


[MEDIA=youtube]dN44xpHjNxE[/MEDIA]

Note:

dN44xpHjNxE merupakan id video yang mau kita tampilkan di post.


----------



## dis dis

mau tanya, SSC jakarta/jabodetabek udah ada WA group nya blm ya? Soalnya liat kota lain udah ada tp jakarta malah ngga tau udah ada apa blm

mungkin mod dan forumer jakarta lain ada yg tau?


----------



## rahul medan

Mau nanya apa ada yg bermasalah dgn aplikasi tapatalk gk? 
Kok mulai membatasi maksimal size 100 kb saat ngupload foto


----------



## LeonardEricLi

kemarin sih saya sempat upload capture an 4 biji, lancar lancar aja sih...


----------



## rahul medan

^^
Sudah normal lagi kok..


----------



## JR1704RSD

Mod, drpd thread tol palindra sepi, gmn klo digabung aja sm thread tol Bengkulu. Mumpung thread tol Bengkulu belom rame post

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2128646


----------



## paradyto

JR1704RSD said:


> Mod, drpd thread tol palindra sepi, gmn klo digabung aja sm thread tol Bengkulu. Mumpung thread tol Bengkulu belom rame post
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2128646


^^nggak perlu digabung, sudah beda segmen, apalagi Tol Palindra sudah jadi.

cheers


----------



## JR1704RSD

Halo mau nanya nih klo upload foto dari google image bisa gak ya? Klo bisa boleh tau ga caranya gimananya? Soalnya sy belom tau cara upload gambar dri SSC mobile apps. 
Dan juga knapa apps saya tidak bisa ngeliat gambar yg di post dri ig? Mungkin forumers lain ada juga yg gabisa?

Thanks


----------



## -R7-

akun ini dilaporkan polisi saja kalau bikin gaduh terus. bikin rusuh beberapa thread. kalau benci sama orang jangan dibawa2 di forum. 
kalau memang mau berantem, berantem sono dengan gentle, bukan bikin sampah di thread2. 
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1463216


----------



## ahonksirad

tanya mod.

Eki Masardika 1 kok dibanned ya mod? di thread YIA kayanya nggak post apa-apa yang memicu kontroversi.

makasih :cheers:


----------



## cis logos

-R7- said:


> akun ini dilaporkan polisi saja kalau bikin gaduh terus. bikin rusuh beberapa thread. kalau benci sama orang jangan dibawa2 di forum.
> kalau memang mau berantem, berantem sono dengan gentle, bukan bikin sampah di thread2.
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1463216


Untuk orang ini, dan akun2 gentayangan dia lainnya. Kalau nemu lgsg direport aja sbg harrasment atau bullying. Ga usah di-quote atau direply biar ga nongol terus foto2 yg dia upload. Lgsg report aja, dan abaikan.


----------



## -R7-

ahonksirad said:


> tanya mod.
> 
> Eki Masardika 1 kok dibanned ya mod? di thread YIA kayanya nggak post apa-apa yang memicu kontroversi.
> 
> makasih :cheers:


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=157852904&postcount=2340 apa karena ybs quote ini?



cis logos said:


> Untuk orang ini, dan akun2 gentayangan dia lainnya. Kalau nemu lgsg direport aja sbg harrasment atau bullying. Ga usah di-quote atau direply biar ga nongol terus foto2 yg dia upload. Lgsg report aja, dan abaikan.


kalau saya sih sudah gituin lihat begituan langsung report, tapi akun seperti itu rasanya baru kapok kalau dilaporkan polisi, diciduk baru tau rasa!


----------



## eurico

ahonksirad said:


> tanya mod.
> 
> Eki Masardika 1 kok dibanned ya mod? di thread YIA kayanya nggak post apa-apa yang memicu kontroversi.
> 
> makasih :cheers:


Saya gak ngebanned beliaunya kok, kurang tahu kalau momod yang lainnya ya... tapi saya lihat report tentang eki juga gak ada tuh... bisa jadi dari momod world Forum yg menjatuhkan banned karena mungkin terdeteksi sebagai kloningan bisa jadi juga...


----------



## cis logos

Bbrp hari terakhir apa ada bersih2 klonengan ya. Di World Forum jg ada bbrp akun yg kalau diskusi masih dlm batas wajar, tp pada kena ban.


----------



## r4d1ty4

ada apa sih dengan yudipratama?


----------



## irham2008

Mod, di SSC apakah ada fitur range block seperti di Wikipedia (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Blocking_IP_addresses#Range_blocks)? Dan apakah jika si user ke-banned, alamat IP terakhir yg digunakan si user tsb akan jg ikut ke-ban dalam arti tidak bisa buat akun?

Soalnya si Yudi Yudi mulai bikin rusuh di thread Air Asia...


----------



## tanokichi

r4d1ty4 said:


> ada apa sih dengan yudipratama?


Yudipratama duluuu itu annoying dan gaje banget (sekarang udah tobat dia) lah karena ngeyelan dan terlalu overproud soal TJQ dan membuat thread TJQ jadi thread PnD dan tourism belitung jadi gado2 gitu isinya di TJQ. Bahkan yudipratama sampe nyindir2 ke pulau tetangga (bangka) dan forumer sekarang yg attack yudipratama itu kemungkinan orang bangka yg dulu sempet berseteru dengan yudi gara2 bawa2 nama bangka di TJQ. sepertinya urusan mereka yg dulu2 belum selesai cmiiw

Forumer yg posting foto2 bukan yudi namanya, lupa dulu ID nya apa namanya


----------



## r4d1ty4

^^


----------



## eurico

irham2008 said:


> Mod, di SSC apakah ada fitur range block seperti di Wikipedia (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Blocking_IP_addresses#Range_blocks)? Dan apakah jika si user ke-banned, alamat IP terakhir yg digunakan si user tsb akan jg ikut ke-ban dalam arti tidak bisa buat akun?
> 
> Soalnya si Yudi Yudi mulai bikin rusuh di thread Air Asia...


ya ada fitus ip ban juga, dan tiap kali saya ngebanned saya selalu ngebanned ipnya juga tapi masalahnya perusuh yang satu itu **** ip dinamis alias ganti2 terus ipnya entah pakai kompi atatu lappy temennya atau ke warnet yang beda2 mlulu yang jelas dia ganti2 ip nya


----------



## LeonardEricLi

saya mau tanya dan agak penasaran juga, bagaimana kebijakan moderator soal member yang openly proclaimed themselves as Troller di forum ini...


----------



## eurico

LeonardEricLi said:


> saya mau tanya dan agak penasaran juga, bagaimana kebijakan moderator soal member yang openly proclaimed themselves as Troller di forum ini...


Mau troller kek... mw stroller kek... semua sama jika melanggar aturan forum ini akan kami sikat...


----------



## irham2008

apa cuma ane disini yg ngerasa loading halaman thread di SSC lebih lama dari biasanya?


----------



## tanokichi

^^
sama. kirain ada maintenance begitu ganti vpn eh lancar. masak cuma mau buka ssc kudu ganti vpn sih?


----------



## eurico

^^ sejauh ini saya tidak merasakan kensala untuk masalah koneksi ataupun loading tapi seringnya database gagal


----------



## LeonardEricLi

terkadang saat saya kunjungi thread MRT Jakarta, sering gagal loading dan blank, tapi saya pikir itu adalah problemnya Tapatalk.


----------



## tanokichi

^^
^^
saya g pernah pake tapatalk selalu browser dan itu loadingnya luama buuanget dan emang kadang2 seperti yg momod bilang database gagal. ada apa ini SSC?


ini saya masih pake VPN.


----------



## Djoko Lelono

mas mod, bisa gak thread trem ui ini
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=958136 
diganti judul? terserah judulnya apa yang penting biar bisa dipakek lagi buat diskusi seputar trem. apalagi belakangan banyak rencana pembangunan atau penghidupan jalur trem diberbagai kota di indonesia.


----------



## eurico

^^ setujuh... mangga digunakan di thread tersebut


----------



## You_soap

Mod *Eurico*, trit tol Mojokerto-Kertosono kok masih di subforum general construction and development ya? Kan sudah jadi 100% tolnya.


----------



## eurico

^^ sib sudah kami pindahkan


----------



## irham2008

Tol Palindra juga mod masih ada di subforum General Construction & Development, padahal sudah jadi 100% semua


----------



## eurico

^^ nanti di thread general UC nya untuk masing2 proyeknya saja karena nanti pasti akan ada banyak sekali proyek baru di situ, untuk diskusi mengenai ibukota baru beserta pemindahannya masih dilanjut di thread itu saja 



Thebx said:


> Maaf mod baru sadar thread ini salah judul hno: , mohon di edit dari 2 x 20 floor jadi 2 x 18 floor
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2187246
> Trims


sudah ya


----------



## Fadil.P

*Permohonan Ganti Nama Thread*

Sehubungan Vida View Mau selesai, minta judulnya sekalian diubah.

Dulu:
MAKASSAR | Vida View Apartement | 35 floors x 3 tower| U/C

Target Judul ubah:
*MAKASSAR | Vida View Apartement | 35 floors x 3 tower| T/O*

Link target:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1535950


----------



## anno_malay

mod, mhn dibantu trit ini

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1239655&page=71

agar tukang spam yg gak penting di banned dan dihapus postingannya
merusak isi trit euy


----------



## Mehome

Siang om momods.. mau nanya dong

Di sub forum "Rate our Talls and Smalls" kan baru ada kategori "Rate our Highrises" dan "Rate our Architecture". Mengingat sudah ada puluhan gedung diatas 200 meter di Indonesia, mengapa kita tidak membuat kategori baru "Rate Our Skyscrapers"? Thread-threadnya kan udah ada, tinggal pindahin aja. 

Soalnya secara terminologi gedung2 kayak Bakrie Tower atau Gama tower kan udah bukan highrise lagi, mods.

Makasih


----------



## eurico

^^ ahsiiaappp akan kami pertimbangkan yaaa.... secara jakarta juga sudah menjadi kota dengan jumlah skyscraper terbanyak ke sembilan di dunia


----------



## insan_wicaksana

Pagi para momod
Tadi ane barusan aja kena ban IP address pas buka forum SSC (pesannya administrator has banned your IP address), padahal post ane baru 3 (termasuk ini) dan jarang ngepost juga (apalagi ngerusuh). Tapi tadi habis konek ulang internetnya (di laptop jalanin command "ipconfig /release" dan di hp karena tethering data selulernya dimatikan dan dihidupkan lagi), bisa login normal lagi
Itu kenapa ya? Operator yang ane pake telkomsel

Terima kasih sebelumnya. Maaf gak sempat ss soalnya sempat panik ID ane tiba-tiba kebanned apalagi yang kebanned IPnya :nuts: :lol:


----------



## Mehome

Mod.. usul mohon thread ini ditutup aja

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2193740

Karena udah banyak thread dgn topik serupa



> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1841529
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1455144
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=803134
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1461770&page=834


Makasih :cheers:


----------



## vario bay's

Om momod mohon di hapus spam trit klinik aborsi. Trims


----------



## eurico

^^ gone


----------



## LeonardEricLi

Thread ngetroll oleh troller

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=2193740&share_fid=68605&share_type=t

ditutup aja kali ya orang dobel juga, udah ada threadnya...

akunnya juga cuma trolling & non substansi doang kerjanya

mungkin moderator berkenan memberikan afeksi dan kasih sayang yang dia butuhkan mod


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

Dear Momods,

Klinik Aborsi datang lagi tuh... :bash:


----------



## eurico

^^ gone


----------



## JR1704RSD

Mod, thread ini kok belom dipindah ke Highways and Roadways

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1665789


SOUTH SUMATRA | Palembang - Indralaya Toll Road - 22 km


----------



## eurico

JR1704RSD said:


> Mod, thread ini kok belom dipindah ke Highways and Roadways
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1665789
> 
> 
> SOUTH SUMATRA | Palembang - Indralaya Toll Road - 22 km


done



Mehome said:


> Mod.. usul mohon thread ini ditutup aja
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2193740
> 
> Karena udah banyak thread dgn topik serupa
> 
> 
> 
> Makasih :cheers:


done


----------



## Bear Honey

Dear Kaks Moderator 

Maaf Sebelumnya 
Ini Aku Mau Tanya Aja Kak...
Trit Buatan Aku * INDONESIAN SKYLINE*

Sudah Di Hapus Ya ? Kok Tetiba Hilang Di Timeline Aku 

Trus Apa Memang Begitu Kah Prosedurnya ? Tanpa Ba Bi Bu Langsung Hapus ?

Hmmmm

🤔


----------



## eurico

Udah banyak laporan mengenai tret tersebut karena dobel2 dengan tret yang lain, jadi bukan tanpa babibu lantas dihapus. Jadi bagi yang ingin menjadi TS juga diharapkan untuk kritis juga gak asal bikin tret padahal bahasan yang sama sudah ada tretnya sendiri kay:


----------



## irham2008

Mau tanya, ada gak ya thread yg bahas Signature Tower jakarta di forum indonesia?


----------



## eurico

^^ sementara dilock dahulu karena proyeknya sendiri masih belum ada perkembangan yang berarti, nanti jika sudah ada perkembangan yang berarti akan dibuka lagi threadnya. Sementara jika ada berita tentang signature tower jakarta bisa dipajang di thread ini https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=129493&page=546 atau yang ini https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=133983&page=398


----------



## welhadlah

Tolong dong anak nolep yang hobi stalking dan hujat yudi itu direhabilitasi. Kyknya banned ip doang ga mempan


----------



## Mehome

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=161494666#post161494666

^^ ada trit nyasar om mods


----------



## eurico

^^ sudah saya delete


----------



## johny_agust

Selamat siang Mod...kok sekarang saya gak bisa edit postingan saya, juga gak bisa reply, knp ya?


----------



## johny_agust

Terima kasih ya Mod...udah bisa


----------



## insan_wicaksana

Permisi mod, mau tanya lagi nih
Ini kenapa mendadak gak bisa reply ya? Kalo masuk ke advanced mode, kotak replynya jadi abu-abu begini gak bisa buat ngetik. Browser yang bermasalah di firefox, ini aja ngepostnya dari browser lain (pake opera)


Spoiler















Dan satu lagi, cara nambahin attachement gambar gimana ya biar gak perlu upload gambar ke kempat lain dulu kalo mau post yang ada gambarnya? Udah baca FAQnya gak nemu tombolnya :nuts:


> *How do I attach a file to a post?*
> 
> To attach a file to your post, you need to be using the main 'New Post' or 'New Thread' page and not 'Quick Reply'. To use the main 'New Post' page, click the 'Post Reply' button in the relevant thread.
> 
> *On this page, below the message box, you will find a button labelled 'Manage Attachments'.* Clicking this button will open a new window for uploading attachments. You can upload an attachment either from your computer or from another URL by using the appropriate box on this page. Alternatively you can click the Attachment Icon to open this page.


Maaf banget masih newbie banget disini, kebiasa ngepost di forum sebelah soalnya terutama untuk urusan kayak gini :lol:


----------



## marunara

After several silly failures, nanya dong para suhu gmn cr mosting gambar? &#55357;&#56837;


----------



## @b1

Usul punya usul, gimana kalau kita bikinin thread khusus mengenai heritage conservation atau pelestarian cagar budaya? Biar bisa dibahas lebih lanjut soal pelestarian heritage seperti apa dan soal pembongkaran gedung tua yang potensi cagar budaya, dsb.


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

Sudah adakah thread khusus DKI baru di Kalimantan Timur yang sudah ditetapkan Presiden Jokowi hari ini?


----------



## Bear Honey

Belum Kayaknya Kak 

Menurutku Sebaiknya Yang TS nya Forumer Dari Kaltim Aja , Klo Bisa Yang Terdekat Dengan Lokasi IKN Baru Indonesia

Gmn Kaks ?

😚


----------



## cis logos

^^
Knp ga dilanjutkan di thread "Setujukah Anda Jika Ibukota Indonesia Pindah?" saja? Spy ada kesinambungan pembahasan, toh thread itu jg sudah bertahun2 umurnya. Dan blm ada proyek2 yg fisiknya sudah dimulai. Mungkin sampai tahun depan isinya hanya diskusi dan perencanaan.
Tinggal ganti nama thread jadi:

*Samboja - Sepaku: New Capital of Indonesia*

Atau pakai bahasa Indonesia, terserah.


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

Sementara menunggu dibuatkan thread Daerah Khusus Ibu Kota yang baru,

Kepada Momod mohon bisa dibantu ubah dikit menghilangkan tanda "&" dan tambah "News" di belakang dan *sticky* 

thread >> *[BANGKA BELITUNG] Projects & Development News* berikut ini?

Makasih Mods :cheers1:


----------



## AceN

Shaggy_Solo said:


> Sementara menunggu dibuatkan thread Daerah Khusus Ibu Kota yang baru,
> 
> Kepada Momod mohon bisa dibantu ubah dikit menghilangkan tanda "&" dan tambah "News" di belakang dan *sticky*
> 
> thread >> *[BANGKA BELITUNG] Projects & Development News* berikut ini?
> 
> Makasih Mods :cheers1:


udah nda usah nunggu lagi 

*INDONESIA | New Capital City at East Borneo*
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2200926


----------



## ahonksirad

Mohon link post tutor upload gambar dari IG ke thread. Terima kasih.


----------



## awancerahsaja

Mod.... maaf minta tolong untuk edit thread ROH ini

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2201396

Harusnnya ditambahi keterangan Pollux Virginia Chadstone 4 tower, dan jumlah lantainya 47 floors. Terima Kasih


----------



## eurico

^^ done 



insan_wicaksana said:


> Permisi mod, mau tanya lagi nih
> Ini kenapa mendadak gak bisa reply ya? Kalo masuk ke advanced mode, kotak replynya jadi abu-abu begini gak bisa buat ngetik. Browser yang bermasalah di firefox, ini aja ngepostnya dari browser lain (pake opera)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan satu lagi, cara nambahin attachement gambar gimana ya biar gak perlu upload gambar ke kempat lain dulu kalo mau post yang ada gambarnya? Udah baca FAQnya gak nemu tombolnya :nuts:
> 
> 
> Maaf banget masih newbie banget disini, kebiasa ngepost di forum sebelah soalnya terutama untuk urusan kayak gini :lol:


sementara ini fitur attachment ini baru didisable oleh admin, bahkan untuk moderator juga gak bisa pakai attachment ini, kalaupun ada yang bisa pakai attachment itu glitch saja... jadi sementara ini kalau mw posting ya harus upload dulu ya bisa di fb, flickr, instagram, atau via tapatalk :cheers:



marunara said:


> After several silly failures, nanya dong para suhu gmn cr mosting gambar? ��



coba cek thread ini https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=515217&page=110



@b1 said:


> Usul punya usul, gimana kalau kita bikinin thread khusus mengenai heritage conservation atau pelestarian cagar budaya? Biar bisa dibahas lebih lanjut soal pelestarian heritage seperti apa dan soal pembongkaran gedung tua yang potensi cagar budaya, dsb.


untuk thread heritage building dan sebegainya biasanya masing2 kota sudah membuatnya sendiri2, kalau memang dirasa perlu yaa silahkan bikin untuk yang secara umum



Shaggy_Solo said:


> Sementara menunggu dibuatkan thread Daerah Khusus Ibu Kota yang baru,
> 
> Kepada Momod mohon bisa dibantu ubah dikit menghilangkan tanda "&" dan tambah "News" di belakang dan *sticky*
> 
> thread >> *[BANGKA BELITUNG] Projects & Development News* berikut ini?
> 
> Makasih Mods :cheers1:


sudah ya kakaakkkssss



ahonksirad said:


> Mohon link post tutor upload gambar dari IG ke thread. Terima kasih.


bisa menggunakan code ini


----------



## rahul medan

Tapatalk buat upload foto via hape android sekarang wajib upgrade ke tapatalk VIP dan itu dibebankan biaya bulanan.
Ada solusi gk friend upload foto via android pake cara lain?

Tq


----------



## v-sun

nih buat yang belum tau cara posting foto direct dari instagram

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=162000284&postcount=2201


----------



## irham2008

rahul medan said:


> Tapatalk buat upload foto via hape android sekarang wajib upgrade ke tapatalk VIP dan itu dibebankan biaya bulanan.
> Ada solusi gk friend upload foto via android pake cara lain?
> 
> Tq


pake http://postimages.org bisa


----------



## rahul medan

^^
Tq bro 
Bakal saya coba 



v-sun said:


> nih buat yang belum tau cara posting foto direct dari instagram
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=162000284&postcount=2201


Wah ternyata bisa posting langsung dari IG ya..

Ya bro..


----------



## atmada

Mod, tolong thread ini:

[SOLO] Solo Student Apartment | Apartment | 26 Floors | Pro - https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=161925388#post161925388

diganti judulnya jadi

[SOLO] Apartemen Sutami | Apartment | 26 Floors | Pro

Tks.. cheers


----------



## Fadil.P

Cuma mau bertanya saja.

Kenapa yah pengguna/user biasanya statusnya di "*banned*" biasanya, sekarang "*In the brig*" maksudnya apa?, saya belum ngerti itu...


----------



## eurico

^^ banned gak bisa login palagi poting di thread lagi, brigged artinya masih bisa log in tapi gak bisa posting2, hanya bisa melihat saja


----------



## Val_project

Mod, tolong tambahkan U/C di judul thread ini ya 
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2205654

Thank you


----------



## atmada

Mod, yang ini belum... :cheers:



atmada said:


> Mod, tolong thread ini:
> 
> [SOLO] Solo Student Apartment | Apartment | 26 Floors | Pro - https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=161925388#post161925388
> 
> diganti judulnya jadi
> 
> [SOLO] Apartemen Sutami | Apartment | 26 Floors | Pro
> 
> Tks.. cheers


----------



## eurico

^^ okay sudah semua ya :cheers:


----------



## johny_agust

Nanya dong, kok saya kalo posting, kotak postingnya langsung blank? Jadi gak bisa posting...


----------



## eurico

iya saya juga sering seperti itu. Kalau mw posting mending nunggu seluruh halaman terload semua baru ngetik. Kalau udah mulai ngetik tapi halamannya belum terload semua nanti akan hilang sendiri saat halamannya terload seluruhnya jadinya ngulangin ngetik dari awal lagi deh


----------



## johny_agust

Thx ya mod, atas penjelasannya...


----------



## offa

Om momod tolong tambahin pol nya ya, soalnya kelupaan 
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=163032552#post163032552
Terima kasih


----------



## eurico

^^ done


----------



## AK46

Min, minta tolong revisi judul

Dari

[SEMARANG] Paltrow City | Apartment | Mall | 8 Towers | 1 x 20 Floors | 3 x 32 Floors

Menjadi 

*[SEMARANG] Paltrow City | Apartment | Mall | Bellini Tower | Alton Towers l 1 x 20 Floors | 3 x 32 Floors*

Thank you :cheers:


----------



## sbyctzn

Tolong ditindak, ada yang nyampah di trit ini https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1558613&page=209
ada di trit2 bandara lainnya juga


----------



## eurico

AK46 said:


> Min, minta tolong revisi judul
> 
> Dari
> 
> [SEMARANG] Paltrow City | Apartment | Mall | 8 Towers | 1 x 20 Floors | 3 x 32 Floors
> 
> Menjadi
> 
> *[SEMARANG] Paltrow City | Apartment | Mall | Bellini Tower | Alton Towers l 1 x 20 Floors | 3 x 32 Floors*
> 
> Thank you :cheers:


Done


----------



## eurico

sbyctzn said:


> Tolong ditindak, ada yang nyampah di trit ini https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1558613&page=209
> ada di trit2 bandara lainnya juga


Gone


----------



## redo-me

Tanya dong, sudah adakah thread yang membahas tentang persiapan kontingen Indonesia dalam mengikuti pertandingan olahraga multievent? SEA GAMES yang tiap 2 tahun, Olympic, Asian Games dll? Bisa sekalian tempat ngobrol/share info juga persiapan negara penyelenggara dalam menggelar eventnya? Kalau belum ada usul dah thread baru:

*Indonesia on Multi-Sport Events (SEA Games, Asian Games, Olympic etc.)*


----------



## @yudibelitung

Lapor mod, trit bandara kembali diserang akun fake lagi, heran deh gw ada yah yg segila itu bikin akun fake banyak2 hanya karena ak, seperti joker aj nie orang


----------



## johny_agust

Mod, gmn dong, kok saya mau reply lewat quote, dan trus mau bikin thread baru gak bisa ya? boxnya langsung ngeblank/gak bisa ngetik lagi...mohon solusi dong mod!


----------



## eurico

^^ saya quote postingan ini lagi ya...



eurico said:


> iya saya juga sering seperti itu. Kalau mw posting mending nunggu seluruh halaman terload semua baru ngetik. Kalau udah mulai ngetik tapi halamannya belum terload semua nanti akan hilang sendiri saat halamannya terload seluruhnya jadinya ngulangin ngetik dari awal lagi deh


selain itu kalau mw bikin thread/reply lebih baik bikin draft nya terlebih dahulu di word atau notepad, baru setelah itu dicopas ke post reply atau post new thread thread


----------



## irham2008

Mod, mohon diganti judul thread ini: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2190624&page=4

Semula 

*2021 FIFA U-20 World Cup | Indonesia Bidding*

Menjadi 

*Indonesia | 2021 FIFA U-20 World Cup | Official Thread*


----------



## CrazyForID

mods, i'm just curious if there any possibilities for common forumers to pitch an idea about revisiting folder management of our forums? or whether if its up to you or probably need a kind of authorization from some higher rank mods?


----------



## CrazyForID

CrazyForID said:


> mods, i'm just curious if there any possibilities for common forumers to pitch an idea about revisiting folder management of our forums? or whether if its up to you or probably need a kind of authorization from some higher rank mods?


because if so, i would like to propose one










i try to fix the consistency and bilingual explanation of each of folders in every each sub-forums. its just my initial thought tho, if its even possible at all. any discourse about the content is very much welcomed.


----------



## hijau

^^
That's my point, :lol:

Typo *s* jadi *d*


----------



## eurico

^^ kalau memang mw diubah diinventarisir-include link nya di sini, mana saja yang salah judulnya nanti bisa kami ubah judulnya :cheers:



insan_wicaksana said:


> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1929354
> Threadnya tol Terbanggi Besar - Kayu Agung kok belum dipindah ke highways and roadaways ya? Padahal udah beroperasi penuh :lol:


ok sudah dipindah ya kay:


----------



## CrazyForID

^^ seep. ini saya coba inventarisir beberapa

*Indonesia l Defense and Military Issued *
*
INDONESIA | TV Station | General News & Issued *

saran buat dibikin bilingual, seperti misalnya:

_Defense and Military | Pertahanan dan Militer 
Broadcasting and Television Industry | Penyiaran dan Pertelevisian_

tapi saya bukan TS-nya sih.

--

sama yang banyak repetitif salah pake "issued" itu di subforum satunya. hampir semua kota nge-copy paste judulnya.
 *SEMARANG | Streetscape & City's Transportation Images and Issued* 
*MEDAN | Streetscape & City's Transportation Images and Issued l 2 *
*BANDUNG | Streetscape & City's Transportation Images and Issued | 2 *
*BANDAR LAMPUNG l Streetscape & City's Transportation Images and Issued*
* Pekanbaru | Streetscape & City's Transportation Images and Issued *
*MAKASSAR n Mamminasata| Streetscape & City's Transportation Images and Issued ‎ *
*PADANG l Streetscape & City's Transportation Images and Issued *
*BATAM l Streetscape & City's Transportation Images and Issued *
*BALI | Streetscape & City's Transportation Images and Issued *
*JAMBI l Streetscape & City's Transportation Images and Issued *
*KENDARI l Streetscape & City's Transportation Images and Issued *

kalo yang ini saya suggest buat dihilangkan sekalian saja "images & issued" nya. sekadar Streetscapre & City's Transportation juga sudah lumayan menjelaskan.


----------



## eurico

Eh banyak juga yah ternyata.... d nya diganti s kan yah, issues gt yak atau diganti image and news??


----------



## CrazyForID

^^ saya ngikut kebijakan om mod saja 
tapi kalo saya pribadi lebih prefer diilangin sekalian semuanya, images nya juga ikut ilang. soalnya sudah pasti isinya akan gambar dan berita juga ujung2nya.


----------



## Gingerbread_Man

insan_wicaksana said:


> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1929354
> Threadnya tol Terbanggi Besar - Kayu Agung kok belum dipindah ke highways and roadaways ya? Padahal udah beroperasi penuh :lol:


Tol Medan - Tebing Tinggi sudah hampir setahun beroperasi masih adem ayem di General Construction :nuts:


----------



## JR1704RSD

Mod pindahin thread ini ke Highways and Roadways
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1958095


----------



## eurico

Gingerbread_Man said:


> Tol Medan - Tebing Tinggi sudah hampir setahun beroperasi masih adem ayem di General Construction :nuts:


ini threadnya yg mana ya... link please....



JR1704RSD said:


> Mod pindahin thread ini ke Highways and Roadways
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1958095


ok sudah kami pindahkan ya


----------



## ahonksirad

Mod, mohon pertimbangan.

Untuk ruas-ruas tol TransJawa yang sudah beroperasi penuh (thread Cipali, Pejagan-Semarang, Somar, Soker, Moker, Sumo, Gempan, Gempas) apakah perlu dijadikan satu dengan thread TransJawa?

Terima kasih.


----------



## CrazyForID

dear mod, the thread INDONESIA | New Capital City at East Borneo has been infested with trolls since day one. saya request buat threadnya digembok saja. saya rasa forumer yang lain disana juga setuju.


----------



## cis logos

^^
Saya sih lebih setuju pemisahan diskusi. Krn thread yg skrg sudah terlanjur banyak postingan sampah, sebaiknya dimerger saja dg thread lama yg 'Setujukah Ibukota Pindah?' Lalu dibuat thread P&D baru yg isinya murni update dan berita mengenai perkembangan ibukota baru, baik kelanjutan atau pembatalan. Krn pembahasan mengenai ibukota baru sudah banyak mencuat di media.

Semua berhak mengeluarkan pendapatnya asal di thread yg bersesuaian, tdk boleh ada yg posting update berita ttg pembangunan dan perancangan ibukota baru di thread 'Setujukah Pindah' dan tidak boleh ada yg posting mengenai keraguan mengenai pemindahan ibukota di thread P&D. Siapapun yg mau ngasi kuliah berdasarkan asumsinya sendiri boleh bicara panjang lebar di thread pertama.


----------



## hijau

Sangat amat setuju dg bro @cis_logos

Thread "Setujukah pindah ibukota" dibuka lagi aja, karena kan memang ada di subforum Nationwide Fabric yang bahasannya lebih general. Mau nyampein opini atau ngasih kuliah ekonomi makro ya monggo.

Saya juga setuju usulan buka thread baru di subforum Construction and Development yang pembahasannya sesuai topik, yakni update terkait pembangunan IKN. Thread yg sekarang sudah terlanjur kacau balau, mau cek kronologis info perkembangan juga sulit karena sudah tenggelam di antara postingan2 out of topic, troll dan spam.


----------



## EywaEywa

Thread Ibu Kota Baru itu idealnya dibikin setelah ada Payung Hukum DPR - Pemerintah. Sepanjang belum ada UU IKN Kaltim, maka tidak tepat thread IKN masuk Konstruksi & Development. Tak akan ada konstruksi dan development apapun, sebelum ada UU IKN Kaltim lahir. Kalaupun ada, itu sifatnya simbolik klaim Kementerian. Secara Hukum Ketatanegaraan, pembangunan IKN Kaltim hanya sah jika UU IKN Kaltim disahkan. Jadi, kalau mau forum ini taat konstitusi NKRI, kalau SSCI mengikuti pakem di dunia nyata, maka thread IKN Kaltim ini idealnya belum masuk sub forum Construction Development. Tapi masih di Nationwide Fabric. Disana juga gak masalah diposting Lomba Design IKN Kaltim

Tapi jangan salah, bisa saja IKN Kaltim batal dalam perjalanan legislasi di DPR RI. Misalnya karena faktor urgensi. Ingat, mendadak kita dikejutkan di ujung 2019 ini dan akan berlanjut panjang 2020 dan seterusnya, Indonesia dikejutkan oleh Mega Skandal Super Besar Jiwasraya dengan nilai bisa mencapai setara proyek IKN Kaltim Rp 95 triliun. DPR sepakat membentuk Pansus. Dan ini akan panjang bertahun-tahun seperti Centurygate. Intrik politik akan sangat kental. Bisa saja akan ada keputusan bahwa menyelamatkan dana nasabah Jiwasraya puluhan triliun lebih penting dari IKN Kaltim. Belum lagi soal BPJS dan seterusnya. Jangan dikira koalisi sudah masuk kabinet, lalu individu-individu anggota DPR langsung diam nurut. Bukan seperti itu di lapangan

Intinya, dalam setahun kedepan, belum tentu akan ada Ground Breaking IKN Kaltim, belum tentu UU IKN Kaltim disahkan 2020. Jadi, belum saatnya ada thread IKN Kaltim ada di Construction & Development

Inilah sumber masalah yang nggak ada habisnya
1. SSCI menilai saat ini konstruksi dan pembanguan IKN Kaltim sudah dimulai
2. Fakta di lapangan, IKN Kaltim ini bahkan embrionya Undang-Undangnya saja belum masuk di DPR

SSCI adalah forum terbuka untuk semua kalangan. Dengan terbuka untuk semua kalangan, maka akan muncul banyak informasi dua arah. Bukan informasi 1 arah. Bukan informasi yang hanya menyenangkan kawan sendiri. Apalagi faktanya, banyak mis-informasi, banyak misleading di SSCI tentang IKN Kaltim yang perlu diluruskan, perlu ditambahi informasi baru

Soal suka tidak suka, itu kembali ke individu masing-masing. Kembali ke kedewasaan masing-masing

Lebih dari semua itu, sejarah membuktikan, peradaban selalu dibangun dari kebebasan berpendapat. Sejarah pula membuktikan keruntuhan peradaban akibat informasi 1 arah atau menutup diri dari informasi, perbedaan, dan menutup diri dari kebenaran faktual

Kalau mau jujur, dari thread IKN Kaltim, begitu banyak informasi didapat oleh forumer SSCI, baik itu didapatnya lalu berterimakasih walau hanya dalam hati, maupun yang didapatnya sambil meludahi yang memberi informasi. Itu wajar

Yang tidak wajar itu adalah tidak mau jujur kepada diri sendiri. Betulkah protes soal thread IKN Kaltim itu berangkat dari 100% substansi, atau protes hanya karena sekedar rasa tidak suka akibat proses berforum, sehingga semua informasi yang tidak disukai, langsung disebut troll dan spam

*Kalau labeling trol dan spam semudah itu, kemudian dijadikan kebiasaan dalam berforum, menjadi budaya, semua forumer melaporkan informasi yang tak diinginkan sebagai troll dan spam, maka bisa dibayangkan, betapa SSCI bisa tenggelam dalam informasi yang 1 arah dan menolak semua informasi berbeda *

Saya tahu, akan banyak yang ingin membantah posting saya ini. Tapi, saya yakin, jauh di lubuk hati forumer semua, faham dan mengerti point besar yang saya katakan. Tinggal kembali ke masing-masing, maukah jujur pada diri sendiri, atau tidak. Maukah bukan sekedar meminta kepada orang lain, tapi tapi kalau bisa, mulailah dari diri sendiri


----------



## hijau

EywaEywa said:


> Thread Ibu Kota Baru itu idealnya dibikin setelah ada Payung Hukum DPR - Pemerintah. Sepanjang belum ada UU IKN Kaltim, maka tidak tepat thread IKN masuk Konstruksi & Development.


Bro, banyak thread di subforum contructions & development yang bahkan masih sebatas wacana, plan, dan preparation. Jadi alasan anda bahwa harus ada UU dulu baru bikin thread itu *salah besar*, karena lokasinya sudah jelas, lahannya sudah ada, design sudah ada, sudah masuk tahap persiapan.

Ini contoh thread yg baru sebatas plan atau preparation:
CENTRAL JAVA & SPECIAL REGION OF YOGYAKARTA | Bawen-Yogyakarta Toll Road (71 km) | Plan
RIAU ISLAND | Batam - Bintan Bridge | 7 km | PREP 
JAVA & SUMATERA ISLAND | Jembatan Selat Sunda - Planned Road and Railway Connection
EAST KALIMANTAN | Balikpapan - Penajam bridge - 7 KM 
South Kalimantan | Terowongan Bawah Laut Kotabaru | 3,5 KM | Proposed 
….dan masih banyak lagi yg lain.


----------



## EywaEywa

hijau said:


> Bro, banyak thread di subforum contructions & development yang bahkan masih sebatas wacana, plan, dan preparation. Jadi alasan anda bahwa harus ada UU dulu baru bikin thread itu *salah besar*, karena lokasinya sudah jelas, lahannya sudah ada, design sudah ada, sudah masuk tahap persiapan.
> 
> Ini contoh thread yg baru sebatas plan atau preparation:
> CENTRAL JAVA & SPECIAL REGION OF YOGYAKARTA | Bawen-Yogyakarta Toll Road (71 km) | Plan
> RIAU ISLAND | Batam - Bintan Bridge | 7 km | PREP
> JAVA & SUMATERA ISLAND | Jembatan Selat Sunda - Planned Road and Railway Connection
> EAST KALIMANTAN | Balikpapan - Penajam bridge - 7 KM
> South Kalimantan | Terowongan Bawah Laut Kotabaru | 3,5 KM | Proposed
> ….dan masih banyak lagi yg lain.


Thanks infonya. Ya, silakan judul thread ditambahi "Plan" sehingga informasi dissenting, masih bisa disuarakan di thread IKN Kaltim. Saya ajak mulai lembaran baru, sharing informasi secara bermartabat. Thanks


----------



## CrazyForID

wagelasih nyampe sini juga ngetroll


----------



## Gingerbread_Man

eurico said:


> ini threadnya yg mana ya... link please....


^^ Wah, saya jarang visit thread FAQ

Ini link-ny Tol Medan - Tebing Tinggi
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1563313&page=45


----------



## atmada

Mod, tolong ubah judul thread ini: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2143322

dari

*[SOLO] Apartemen Sutami | Apartment | 26 Floors | Pro*

menjadi

*[SOLO] Apartemen Sutami | Apartment | 26 Floors | U/C*

Tks. :cheers:


----------



## Andy Liany

^^ lg trouble kah server web forum ssci? ngirim posting di trit susah banget 🙄


----------



## eurico

^^dari tadi pagi saya posting2 lancar2 saja kok... semua rikues sudah kami tindaklanjuti ya


----------



## BagindaPedo

Mehome said:


> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=566699&page=184
> 
> ^^ malah bahas ayat2 agama dgn tendensi menjelek2an di thread ini, om momods.. hno:


sori say, kemana aje lu selama ini? kok baru lapor sekarang, giliran corongnya mulai diusik baru ngelapor. Doi itu udah dari kemaren-kemaren posting ttg agama agama ya


----------



## r4d1ty4

Alhamdulillah SSC ada fitur ignore list :applause:


----------



## eurico

Adpenturz said:


> Dear Moderator,
> 
> mohon bantuannya lagi untuk mengubah judul thread berikut ini dari
> 
> AMBON | Hotel Santika Premiere &amp;amp;amp; Ambon Manise Square | 13 Floors
> 
> menjadi ;
> 
> AMBON | Hotel Santika Premiere & Ambon Manise Square | 13 Floors
> 
> Tautan :
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1867678
> 
> Sekalian ditampilkan poling-nya ya Mod..
> 
> Terimakasih


sepertinya linknya salah ya....


----------



## eurico

Mehome said:


> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=566699&page=184
> 
> ^^ malah bahas ayat2 agama dgn tendensi menjelek2an di thread ini, om momods.. hno:


sudah saya beri hadiah brig 3 hari untuk 2 user yg sering "ngobrol" di situ


----------



## Adpenturz

eurico said:


> sepertinya linknya salah ya....


Ok saya revisi.

mohon bantuannya lagi untuk mengubah judul thread berikut ini dari 

AMBON | Hotel Santika Premiere &amp;amp;amp; Ambon Manise Square | 13 Floors

menjadi ;
Hotel Santika Premiere & Ambon Manise 
Square | 
Ambon | Hotel & Mini Mall | 13 Floors

Tautan :

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2245088

Sekalian ditampilkan poling-nya ya Mod..

Terimakasih


----------



## eurico

^^ done


----------



## BagindaPedo

.....


BagindaPedo said:


> Hati-hati guys dengan orang ini, doi si Soarhigh bikin cloningan hanya untuk PM gua. :lol:
> 
> Ini salah satu contoh orang dungu menyebarkan misinformasi berpura-pura sebagai penengah taunya doi haters dengan corong itu loh. Gua udah tau kok doi taqiyya.
> 
> Buat lu yang ga tau taqiyya apa silahkan tanya mbah google.
> 
> Taqiyya tidak lebih taktik kotor untuk menyebarkan misinformasi kepada orang lain, namun ketika doi merasa tersudut doi merasa boleh berbohong untuk membela/defend ideology nya. And it was justified by his ideology


----------



## Venantio

BagindaPedo said:


> .....


Sudahlah bro... Diemin aja, gak usah ikut kepancing. Jaga emosi. Biarlah apa pun yg dia bilang jadi masalahnya sendiri. Tapi kalau ditanggapi bisa2 Anda malah membangun masalah baru atau membuat masalah itu makin besar. Stay calm bro...


----------



## Andy Liany

tes


----------



## You_soap

Hari ini tiap saya posting di trit kok semuanya harus dimoderasi momod dulu ya? Ada perubahan di forum ini ya? Kok jadi repot banget moderatornya. hno:


----------



## RAGIL77

Test


----------



## RAGIL77

Test


----------



## Tstw

You_soap said:


> Hari ini tiap saya posting di trit kok semuanya harus dimoderasi momod dulu ya? Ada perubahan di forum ini ya? Kok jadi repot banget moderatornya. hno:


Eh sama, apa lagi gangguan? Saya posting dari tadi pagi masih belum muncul sampe sekarang


----------



## Venantio

Tstw said:


> Eh sama, apa lagi gangguan? Saya posting dari tadi pagi masih belum muncul sampe sekarang


Sama juga nih... nggak bias ngelike juga kayaknya...:nuts:


----------



## cis logos

Di Skybar sih ada moderator yg blg klo SSC lg migrasi ke Xenforo, ga gtu ngerti sisi teknisnya. Nunggu penjelasan momod sini. Tp skrg ud bs nge-like ya.


----------



## Andy Liany

tes lagi


----------



## Andy Liany

tes 1 2 3


----------



## yudhit

Mod, tampilan SSC sekarang memang berubah atau ganti server..? Tapi lebih suka yg ini/sekarang sih mod. Ada dark modenya juga, tapi emoticon khas SSC ilang dan diganti emoticon seperti forum2 pada umumnya.
Tapi kayaknya like count-nya gak ada.


----------



## redo-me

Tes tes posting pertama di tampilan dan engine baru Skyscrapercity,

Congrats akhirnya bertransformasi juga, jadi lebih enak bacanya di mobile.

Tapi, entah kenapa kok terasa agak lemot ya? Apa jaringan saya sendiri atau memang belum stabil?


----------



## insan_wicaksana

Baru buka pagi ini, ternyata tampilannya udah ganti. Lebih bagus yang sekarang tampilannya
Masih explore cara ngepostnya, soalnya gak ada mode rich edit lagi kayak dulu








Tapi enaknya sih udah bisa upload foto langsung kesini tanpa harus diupload ke tempat lain dulu

Edit: itu gifnya gak gerak ya? 😂
Edit 2: akhirnya udah gerak gifnya


----------



## eurico

Enjoy and explore the new mode from our beloved forum.... Kalau masih ada kendala ditulis di sini ya gaesss.....


----------



## blablanonsense

insan_wicaksana said:


> Baru buka pagi ini, ternyata tampilannya udah ganti. Lebih bagus yang sekarang tampilannya
> Masih explore cara ngepostnya, soalnya gak ada mode rich edit lagi kayak dulu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tapi enaknya sih udah bisa upload foto langsung kesini tanpa harus diupload ke tempat lain dulu
> 
> Edit: itu gifnya gak gerak ya? 😂
> Edit 2: akhirnya udah gerak gifnya


Rich edit hilang ya... 😭 sudah gak ada emoticons yang dulu lagi, diganti emoji 😭
Setelah satu dekade jadi member, harus menyesuaikan dengan tampilan baru.... susahhhhhhh......


----------



## Andy Liany

blablanonsense said:


> Rich edit hilang ya... 😭 sudah gak ada emoticons yang dulu lagi, diganti emoji 😭
> Setelah satu dekade jadi member, harus menyesuaikan dengan tampilan baru.... susahhhhhhh......





eurico said:


> Enjoy and explore the new mode from our beloved forum.... Kalau masih ada kendala ditulis di sini ya gaesss.....


BINGUUUUNGG


----------



## Andy Liany

tes


----------



## Andy Liany

lebih gampang dan mudah posting foto ke forum ini.. 
gak perlu hosting atau pake aplikasi lain


----------



## insan_wicaksana

Notif quote sekarang udah muncul. Sebelumnya kalo ada yang ngequote gak ketahuan harus buka threadnya dulu


----------



## cis logos

Post pertama setelah ganti kulit.

Ada yg tau cara melihat subscribed threads seperti dulu? Saya mondar-mandir nyari sampai 20 menit masi ga nemu2. Hahaha.
Terus jg subscribe diganti jd follow ya, saya cb follow bbrp thread baru tp tetep ga nemu dimana tempat followed threads itu berada. Repot jg klo mau buka thread yg menarik harus buka satu2 dari luar. Dulu kan tinggal klik 'subscribed threads' ud nongol semua. Mohon bantuannya, thanks.

Edit: Masalah terpecahkan, baru nongol semua thread yg saya subscribe di seksi "following". Sebelumnya ga ada sama sekali.


----------



## mtsbjm1

agak ribet USER CP ndak ada (kayaknya) dan semua diskusi diikut kehapus, alhasil harus join lagi dan ribet juga ini ndak ada opsi langsung loncat ke post terbaru, dibanding pencet halaman terakhir....tapi sebenarnya udah bagus tampilan sekarang sudah modern dan beragam fitur yang disediakannya


----------



## pandu asuka08

sempet shock pas ganti kulit gw kira salah masuk forum wkwkwkw

selamat atas tampilan barunya, sempet kaget thread yg gw following ilang taunya tetep ada hehehe

paling sedih emoticon palu sama emot yang lama pada ilang sih

Eh ada fitur insert image berarti ga perlu upload foto di flickr dulu nih hehehe

eh ada Dark mode, menarik


----------



## mtsbjm1

^^^ ngeliat thread yang difollow (dulu subscribe) d sebelah mana mas?


----------



## AK46

Jadi fresh dengan dark mode. Untuk bagian following (subs) saat mau dibuka threadnya ga langsung ke last page ya ? Beberapa kali nyoba tiap buka selalu mulai first page

Untuk premiumnya menarik ini, isinya apa aja nih ? 

And emoticon, #rippisanggoyang 😭

Tambahan, semoga ada gathnas lagi 👍😁


----------



## pandu asuka08

mtsbjm1 said:


> ^^^ ngeliat thread yang difollow (dulu subscribe) d sebelah mana mas?


klik gambar profile picture kita diatas nanti ada "following", disitu ada semua


----------



## zakieeh

AK46 said:


> Jadi fresh dengan dark mode. Untuk bagian following (subs) saat mau dibuka threadnya ga langsung ke last page ya ? Beberapa kali nyoba tiap buka selalu mulai first page
> 
> Untuk premiumnya menarik ini, isinya apa aja nih ?
> 
> And emoticon, #rippisanggoyang 😭
> 
> Tambahan, semoga ada gathnas lagi 👍😁


kalau ngeliat post terakhir, klik waktu nya aja bro, ntar lgsg diarahin ke last post


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto

*Keren...*

Ganti tampilan nih forum tercinta...
Bisa edit judul thread yang kita bikin lagi, tanpa perlu request ke moderator...

Semoga makin bagus forumnya...
Explore dulu ah...


----------



## zee_ardo

mantap ada dark mode nya ... atau aku yang kudet ya haha...


----------



## v-sun

Mods atau yang lainnya, fitur "view first unread" ada dimana ya?
kalo di tampilan lama posisinya ada di paling kiri thread sebelum dibuka. Jadi kalo kita klik fitur itu kita akan diarahkan ke postingan yg belum kebaca, bukan ke postingan terakhir.



zakieeh said:


> kalau ngeliat post terakhir, klik waktu nya aja bro, ntar lgsg diarahin ke last post
> 
> View attachment 35997


bukan seperti ini


----------



## jonathanterbang

AK46 said:


> Jadi fresh dengan dark mode. Untuk bagian following (subs) saat mau dibuka threadnya ga langsung ke last page ya ? Beberapa kali nyoba tiap buka selalu mulai first page
> 
> Untuk premiumnya menarik ini, isinya apa aja nih ?
> 
> And emoticon, #rippisanggoyang 😭
> 
> Tambahan, semoga ada gathnas lagi 👍😁





v-sun said:


> Mods atau yang lainnya, fitur "view first unread" ada dimana ya?
> kalo di tampilan lama posisinya ada di paling kiri thread sebelum dibuka. Jadi kalo kita klik fitur itu kita akan diarahkan ke postingan yg belum kebaca, bukan ke postingan terakhir.
> 
> 
> bukan seperti ini


klik judulnya langsung. tapi kalau tritnya belum pernah dibuka sejak tampilan ganti, dianggapnya belum dibaca semua, jadi yang kebuka halaman 1, nah lompat langsung saja ke halaman terakhir, agar setelahnya bisa langsung ke bagian yang belum dibaca.


----------



## ModarJayaAbadi

Om momod, post editor yang dulu udah gak ada ya? Yang dulu soalnya ada space gede buat nulis, kalau yang baru ini kecil terus scrollnya dari atas ke bawah kalau ada yang mau diedit juga susah, apalagi kalau udah banyak tulisan. Fitur gif kayak pisang, cheers, palu, dkk. nya dibalikin dong.. 😁


----------



## insan_wicaksana

> You may not edit more than 10 different post(s) within 7 days


Sekarang edit postnya malah dibatasin banget. Harusnya request ke thread feedback global terkait perubahan ini walaupun post yang baru aja dibuat bisa langsung diedit lagi 🙄
Padahal forum lain gak kayak gini juga deh kalo mau edit post


----------



## cis logos

Boleh bantu ngasi masukan di sini, guys.
We Are Live - Community Feedback
Terkait space ad di samping kanan yg ngambil spasi 20% sendiri. Ini sangat mengganggu kenyamanan sih, aplg kebanyakan pengunjung SSCI kan dtg utk melihat mulai dari gambar kota sampai grafik yg tentunya lebih nyaman jika ukurannya ga di-resize scr otomatis.



redcode said:


> So we the content creators of this forum now have to pay $19.99 to see the very content that we create without ads? That’s the gist I get after reading through this thread. I’m sorry but that’s disgusting. Why should I even bother to find or take high quality pictures anymore only to have them reduced into something barely bigger than a thumbnail, and with the knowledge that the fruit of my labour is to be enjoyed by some random guys who have no interests in sustaining this community?


Selain itu native ad yg menyerupai postingan forumer.
Bs juga complain soal emot2 lama khas SSCI.

Makin banyak yg ngasi saran dan kritik, mgkn akan lebih didengar. Terutama mengenai ad itu yg semena2 dibandingkan SSC dulu.


----------



## LKA 321

Del


----------



## ahonksirad

JR1704RSD said:


> Mod tolong dong kenapa ini muncul thread baru di Daop 6 ya? Menurut saya thread lama belum cukup ramai, sehingga lebih baik bahas update Commuterline digabung saja dengan thread lama.
> Trmksh
> 
> Thread Baru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAVA ISLAND | Yogyakarta-Solo KRL - Commuterline Indonesia
> 
> 
> Thread ini dikhususkan untuk membahas commuter line di area DAOP VI Yogyakarta, agar tidak tercampur dengan thread KRL Commuter Line Jabodetabek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thread lama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAOP VI YOGYAKARTA | Trains, Railways, Stations Projects...
> 
> 
> Dengan elektrifikasi jalur Solo-Jogja ini dan beroperasinya KRL Solo-Jogja yang kemungkinan akan menambah jumlah perjalanan seiring naiknya demand melebihi demand prameks, apakah ada rencana penggantian sistem persinyalan menjadi sistem blok terbuka seperti di Jabodetabek (kecuali Tnh. Abang -...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com


Udah nyimak tubir di thread tersebut Mas? Wkwkwk


----------



## IlhamBXT

Mod, mau nanya untuk thread ini apakah bisa dimerger dengan thread Daops VIII ? ML | Malang Kotabaru Train Station | Malang,East Java +444


----------



## Venantio

Mod.. 

Memangnya boleh OOT terus-menerus? Memangnya boleh nyebarin teori konspirasi yang bahkan sering tidak nyambung di trit covid-19? 

Forumer watsupdude selalu bawa-bawa teori konspirasi yang malah nggak ada gunanya di trit tsb dan OOT... Nanti kalua saya yang pringatkan terus, saya malah disalahin sama former lain. Tapi itu sangat mengganggu... Kecuali kalua memang OOT diperbolehkan ya..


----------



## Twisctre

om emod, tolong delete semua bahasan dari om peseg5 sampai yudigenov soal dokumen LRT. itu rahasia dan kalau sampai nyebar kemana mana bisa besar konsekuensinya. thanks. ada 12 postingan. Jakarta LRT


----------



## eurico

^^ sudah kok


----------



## eurico

IlhamBXT said:


> Mod, mau nanya untuk thread ini apakah bisa dimerger dengan thread Daops VIII ? ML | Malang Kotabaru Train Station | Malang,East Java +444


sudah ya


----------



## eurico

JR1704RSD said:


> Mod tolong dong kenapa ini muncul thread baru di Daop 6 ya? Menurut saya thread lama belum cukup ramai, sehingga lebih baik bahas update Commuterline digabung saja dengan thread lama.
> Trmksh
> 
> Thread Baru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAVA ISLAND | Yogyakarta-Solo KRL - Commuterline Indonesia
> 
> 
> Thread ini dikhususkan untuk membahas commuter line di area DAOP VI Yogyakarta, agar tidak tercampur dengan thread KRL Commuter Line Jabodetabek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thread lama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAOP VI YOGYAKARTA | Trains, Railways, Stations Projects...
> 
> 
> Dengan elektrifikasi jalur Solo-Jogja ini dan beroperasinya KRL Solo-Jogja yang kemungkinan akan menambah jumlah perjalanan seiring naiknya demand melebihi demand prameks, apakah ada rencana penggantian sistem persinyalan menjadi sistem blok terbuka seperti di Jabodetabek (kecuali Tnh. Abang -...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com


Tret yg baru saya lock ya.... untuk pembahasan KRL Joglo sementara ini dibagi dua dahulu yang di eks wilayah karesidenan solo di tret solo raya yang di wilayah DIY di thread daops 6 yogyakrta. Nanti kita lihat lagi kalau sudah loncing KRL nya maka akan kami rename threadnya atau bikin thread baru lagi untuk mewadahi KRL Jogja Solo ini


----------



## ladys02

Bingung mau kirim dimana semoga tidak out of topic ya, teman-teman ada saran kah kalau misal mau upload banyak foto disini pake platform apa dan tipsnya biar ga makan waktu lama? Terima kasih


----------



## welhadlah

Punten momod, belakangan ini saya resah dengan beberapa forumer yang mengutip berita hanya dengan sekedar share link tanpa mengutip isi berita bahkan judulnya saja tidak ditampilkan. Bukannya di SSCI ada peraturan mengenai oneliner dan tata cara mengutip berita ya? Tolong ditegaskan lagi dong, karena tipe-tipe oneliner seperti itu rasanya gak cuma saya sendiri yang merasa resah. Ini juga demi kenyamanan forumer lain dalam berdiskusi. Terima kasih buat momod atas perhatiannya.


----------



## Venantio

welhadlah said:


> Punten momod, belakangan ini saya resah dengan beberapa forumer yang mengutip berita hanya dengan sekedar share link tanpa mengutip isi berita bahkan judulnya saja tidak ditampilkan. Bukannya di SSCI ada peraturan mengenai oneliner dan tata cara mengutip berita ya? Tolong ditegaskan lagi dong, karena tipe-tipe oneliner seperti itu rasanya gak cuma saya sendiri yang merasa resah. Ini juga demi kenyamanan forumer lain dalam berdiskusi. Terima kasih buat momod atas perhatiannya.


Format SSC yang baru ini biasanya secara otomatis menampilkan isi artikel berita tanpa kita perlu bikin copy ulang isinya. Masalahnya kadang-kadang ada artikel yang isinya tidak bisa ditampilkan, sementara artikel yang lainnya bisa nongol. Nah ini mungkin yang perlu dipikirkan untuk perbaikan ke depannya.


----------



## Sitoneizer

Mod tolong di lock thread berikut ini karena proyek sudah selesai , sudah minta persetujuan pembuat thread 









[PURWOKERTO] CALISTA HOTEL | 9 Floors | 150 Rooms | ****...


credit to owner




www.skyscrapercity.com












[PURWOKERTO] WN Fam Hotel | Com


lokasinya berhadapan dg kampus Unsoed, cafe kl punya keunikan bakal dicari, terutama anak2 muda tuh , macam Sito :D iya mas, apalagi deket kampus gt bisa jadi tongkrongan hitz anak2 unsoed :lol:




www.skyscrapercity.com












[PURWOKERTO] Horison Hotel Renovation | 3.5 HA | Com


https://s[I]atelitpost.com/regional/purwokerto/java-herritage-gelar-pasar-gayeng-3-carnival PURWOKERTO, SATELITPOST- Setelah dua tahun sukses menghelat Pasar Gayeng, Java Herritage Hotel Purwokerto kembali akan menggelar even tahunan tersebut. Pasar Gayeng‎ 3 Carnival tersebut akan digelar...




www.skyscrapercity.com













[PURWOKERTO] DM Hotel & COR Hotel | 8 Fl- Com | 7 Fl...


cor bagian belakang credit to TMahdi




www.skyscrapercity.com












[PURWOKERTO] Moro Mall | 1.6 HA | Com


hahahaha sekarang jadi spot favorit buat foto2 itu gedung parkir lantai paling atas... Iya tuhh :lol:. Gara2 di Pwt minim tempat hiburan, jadinya anak-anak muda pada larinya kesana. Termasuk saya :lol: OOT




www.skyscrapercity.com





sedangkan ini thread yang saya buat, sudah selesai juga proyeknya ( Meotel) 








[PURWOKERTO ] Budget Hotel Projects and News |Meotel 7...


credit to T Mahdi




www.skyscrapercity.com





dan tolong di delete thread ini karena dibuat oleh akun yang tidak dikenal, dan tak sesuai dengan aturan thread atau tidak / belum ada perkembangan lebih lanjut terkait proyek pekerjaannya 









Segi tiga tugu jam purwokerto


Pengecoran air mancur taman segi tiga tugu jam purwokerto




www.skyscrapercity.com













[PURWOKERTO] Kyriad Hotel | 8 Fl | On-Hold


Ada kabar Pegadaian Purwokerto dari Jln. Jend. Soedirman akan pindah ke Jln. KH Wahid Hasyim apakah ini tanda segera terwujud Pesona Hotel Pwt.....




www.skyscrapercity.com





terima kasih mod


----------



## JR1704RSD

Ini ID Big Reality ngerti cara posting ga sih? Dia bikin 4 thread Cisumdawu buat apa coba.











Buat para newbie mending baca aturan dulu deh drpd main bikin thread gajelas kayak gini









SkyscraperCity







www.skyscrapercity.com













SkyscraperCity







www.skyscrapercity.com













SkyscraperCity







www.skyscrapercity.com





Terima kasih


----------



## hildalexander

saya nyubi muka lawas, apa kabar teman-teman? long time no see


----------



## Venantio

hildalexander said:


> saya nyubi muka lawas, apa kabar teman-teman? long time no see


Apa kabar mam Hilda?


----------



## Venantio

Mod, Anda harus perhatikan postingan lagensho. Sering OOT dan bawa2 agama dan selalu terkesan membenturkan Islam vs Kristen dan terkadang seakan ingin menyeret pembicaraan ke politik yg bahkan tidak ada yg mendahului. Saya curiga ini kloningan Soar High yg telah kena ban..

Perhatikan di trit terorisme...


----------



## Djoko Lelono

selamat siang om mod,

thread sulawesi railway ini SULAWESI SELATAN | Mamminatasa Railways - 80 km |..., mending diringkas saja judulnya supaya lebih ringkas dan sesuai fakta lapangan saat ini. misal menjadi trans sulawesi railway | sulsel | makassar-parepare 145 km.

trus thread stadion jis ini [JAKARTA] Jakarta Internasional Stadium | 50.000 Seats, diganti kapasitasnya jadi 82rb.

sementara itu dulu om. trims.


----------



## JR1704RSD

Mod tolong ditindaklanjuti ke akun ini karena sudah beberapa kali membuat thread" sampah. 


















Terima kasih


----------



## Andy Liany

nyari nyari trit East Java Tol Paspro (Pasuruan Probolinggo) - Probowangi (Probolinggo Banyuwangi) kmn ya kok ngilang 🧐


----------



## eurico

Andy Liany said:


> nyari nyari trit East Java Tol Paspro (Pasuruan Probolinggo) - Probowangi (Probolinggo Banyuwangi) kmn ya kok ngilang 🧐


Cek link ini 








EAST JAVA | Gempol - Pasuruan - Probolinggo - Banyuwangi...


saya baru tahu kalau ada thread yang khusus terkait proyek infranstruktur. makasih atas info ya dari don12.. ^^ Tol Gempol-Pasuruan Rp 2,7 Triliun Dibangun Awal 2013 Ruas jalan tol di Jawa Timur bakal bertambah lagi. Mulai 2013 akan dibangun tol Gempol-Pasuruan...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## eurico

Selamat siang teman2 forumer ssci semua.... berikut kami sampaikan ada nya perubahan sebagian besar penamaan thread pada sub forum Railway and Station Railway and Station

Kaidah penamaan yang baru didasarkan atas asas keseragaman dan informatif sehingga diambil perumusan nama sebagai berikut:

DAOP XX Nama Daop | Judul Thread

DIVRE XX Nama Divre | Judul Thread

sedangkan untuk thread yang tidak dinaungi dalam suatu kewilayahan daop maupun divre maka menggunakan kaidah 

NAMA DAERAH/PULAU | Judul Thread

Sebagian besar thread pada sub forum Raiway and Station telah kami ubah, jikalau masih ada usulan, ralat maupun saran maka dapat disampaikan lewat thread ini maupun pm, cheers


----------



## Andy Liany

mod sepertinya tampilan SSCI berubah lg ya 😀


----------



## Andy Liany

lebih modern simple dan glassy namun enak gitu keinget format SSCI sebelumnya / yg lama😉👍


----------



## insan_wicaksana

Emang sih yang baru lebih simpel, tapi subforum listingnya kok masih belum ditambahin thread terakhir yang direply ya?









Kayaknya perlu post di thread general forum issues deh biar ditambahin. Padahal dulu waktu pake vbulletin ada 😅


----------



## Anak Manusia

insan_wicaksana said:


> Kayaknya akhir-akhir ini kok lembed dari instagram gak nongol ya? Cuman nongol link aja kayak gitu. Kalo selain itu sih link previewnya nongol semua (seperti youtube)
> View attachment 691523
> 
> View attachment 691525
> 
> Sempat kepikiran extension dari browsernya yang buat embednya instagram gak keluar (sempat instal ekstensi yang blokir javascript), tapi udah coba pindah browser ternyata sama aja


Ada cara lain buat embed postingan IG, dapet cara ini dari ngulik postingan forumer lain.

1. Misal link IG yang pengen dipost:
instagram.com/p/CHxQq1jB8K0​2. Hapus tulisan instagram.com/ di depan, jadinya tinggal:
p/CHxQq1jB8K0​3. Tambahin kode [*igm] di depan dan [/igm] di belakang (hapus asterisk agar work):
[*igm]p/CHxQq1jB8K0[/igm]​Nanti di preview bakal muncul postingan IG-nya.

Kekurangan dari cara ini adalah caption post yang ga ikut muncul di embed. Jadi kalo pengen nampilin caption, kudu copas secara manual. Semoga membantu😁


----------



## eurico

Selamat siang teman-teman forumer SSCI, dengan makin berkembangnya forum kita baik secara jumlah forumer maupun traffic nya maka dibutuhkan moderator baru juga. Maka dengan poses seleksi yang panjang dan dengan persetujuan dari momod di asian dan world forum maka ditunjuklah 1 moderator baru untuk menggawangi forum ssci ini. 

Kami perkenalkan momod baru kita sdr cis logos cis logos . Beliau bersama saya dan Blue_Sky siap membantu teman2 forumer semua. Jika ada report bisa langsung klik report maupun dm kepada kepada kami untuk bisa kami tindaklanjuti.

Selamat berforum kembali teman2 semuanya....


----------



## cis logos

Thanks @eurico 
Siap membantu semuanya. Kita jaga forum ini tetap kondusif untuk sharing dan diskusi.


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

cis logos said:


> Thanks @eurico
> Siap membantu semuanya. Kita jaga forum ini tetap kondusif untuk sharing dan diskusi.


Yang amanah ya Om Cis..  Selamat bertugas.


----------



## PrinceArchibald

Momod @david80 sekarang kemana yah?


----------



## eurico

PrinceArchibald said:


> Momod @david80 sekarang kemana yah?


Beliaunya sibuk dengan bisnisnya jadi agak keteteran kl jadi momod juga


----------



## Djoko Lelono

selamat pagi mod. saya mau ajukan usulan perubahan nama thread DAOP I Jakarta | Soekarno Hatta International Airport...

meskipun ini masuk wilayah daop 1 jakarta, thread ini sebenarnya kurang tepat ada nama daop 1 nya. sebab:

operatornya adalah perusahaan lain (railink) bukan murni kai melainkan jv dengan ap2.
thread ini juga melingkupi jaringan sky train (amp/people mover) yang operatornya ap2.
ruang lingkupnya juga termasuk jaringan swasta untuk future airport ekspress line, ka cepat kcic, kci, lrt, bahkan mrt juga kemungkinan bakal masuk cgk dikemudian hari. jadi sangat2 multi operator ini airport line cgk kedepannya.

mungkin judulnya boleh direvisi. daop 1 nya diganti jakarta, atau jabodetabek, atau java island. dipilih yang paling tepat. terima kasih.


----------



## Venantio

cis logos said:


> Thanks @eurico
> Siap membantu semuanya. Kita jaga forum ini tetap kondusif untuk sharing dan diskusi.


Selamat bertugas om momod yang baru...


----------



## eurico

Djoko Lelono said:


> selamat pagi mod. saya mau ajukan usulan perubahan nama thread DAOP I Jakarta | Soekarno Hatta International Airport...
> 
> meskipun ini masuk wilayah daop 1 jakarta, thread ini sebenarnya kurang tepat ada nama daop 1 nya. sebab:
> 
> operatornya adalah perusahaan lain (railink) bukan murni kai melainkan jv dengan ap2.
> thread ini juga melingkupi jaringan sky train (amp/people mover) yang operatornya ap2.
> ruang lingkupnya juga termasuk jaringan swasta untuk future airport ekspress line, ka cepat kcic, kci, lrt, bahkan mrt juga kemungkinan bakal masuk cgk dikemudian hari. jadi sangat2 multi operator ini airport line cgk kedepannya.
> 
> mungkin judulnya boleh direvisi. daop 1 nya diganti jakarta, atau jabodetabek, atau java island. dipilih yang paling tepat. terima kasih.


siap akan kami godog dahulu ya, penamaannya yg pas apa


----------



## luth_fix

Halo mod,

Bagaimana cara sticky/pin thread...?


----------



## Venantio

Del.. 

Dah ketemu hehehe


----------



## eurico

luth_fix said:


> Halo mod,
> 
> Bagaimana cara sticky/pin thread...?


Yg bisa memberikan status sticky thread hanya mimin saja. Silahkan ajukan di sini thread mana yg akan di-sticky kemudian akan kami review apakah layak untuk mendapatkan sticky atau tidak


----------



## JR1704RSD

Halo mod

Tol Pekanbaru - Dumai udh Fully operated kan

Bisa dipindahkan ke Highways & Roadways 








RIAU | Pekanbaru - Dumai Toll Road | 131,47 KM


iya nih kok ga ada di google map tol nya yg udah jd




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## eurico

JR1704RSD said:


> Halo mod
> 
> Tol Pekanbaru - Dumai udh Fully operated kan
> 
> Bisa dipindahkan ke Highways & Roadways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIAU | Pekanbaru - Dumai Toll Road | 131,47 KM
> 
> 
> iya nih kok ga ada di google map tol nya yg udah jd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com


done


----------



## Anak Manusia

Emang sekarang username udah bisa diubah-ubah sesuai keinginan ya? Ane pernah liat salah satu forumer yang dulu punya username yang agak panjang, sekarang udah berubah jadi lebih pendek. Tapi barusan ane coba iseng cari-cari opsi ganti username di My Profile sama Account Settings, tetep nggak ada. Mungkin ada yang bisa menjelaskan?


----------



## Djoko Lelono

siang mod.

mau tanya yang berhubungan dengan thread ini

JAVA ISLAND | Trans Java Double Tracking Railway Program.

apakah sudah benar penulisan bahasa inggris nya? double tracking atau doubling track ?

trims.


----------



## Venantio

Djoko Lelono said:


> siang mod.
> 
> mau tanya yang berhubungan dengan thread ini
> 
> JAVA ISLAND | Trans Java Double Tracking Railway Program.
> 
> apakah sudah benar penulisan bahasa inggris nya? double tracking atau doubling track ?
> 
> trims.


Seharusnya yang benar adalah double-track railway .


----------



## eurico

^^ sbenarnya maksudnya itu pembuatan double track ya he he...


----------



## Venantio

eurico said:


> ^^ sbenarnya maksudnya itu pembuatan double track ya he he...


Kayaknya sih begitu, tapi soal pembuatan atau proses atau konstruksi itu kan sudah terwakili dengan kata "program".


----------



## Gingerbread_Man

Dear moderator, thread Tol Medan - Binjai kayaknya sudah bisa dipindah ke Sub Forum Highways
Tol sudah tersambung, beroperasi semua, di GMaps juga sudah warna kuning.
Kalo nunggu penetapan tarif bisa lama keknya wkwk.









NORTH SUMATRA | Medan - Binjai Toll Road | 17 Km


Intinya ya si Google ny yg emang lemot update ny




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## raihanaulia

forum skyscrapercity facebook orang-orangnya dari sini kah? kok sampe mau bikin sekre


----------



## mtsbjm1

dilihat dari akun-akun nya, kebanyakan malah bukan forumer asli disini...??


----------



## cis logos

Gingerbread_Man said:


> Dear moderator, thread Tol Medan - Binjai kayaknya sudah bisa dipindah ke Sub Forum Highways
> Tol sudah tersambung, beroperasi semua, di GMaps juga sudah warna kuning.
> Kalo nunggu penetapan tarif bisa lama keknya wkwk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NORTH SUMATRA | Medan - Binjai Toll Road | 17 Km
> 
> 
> Intinya ya si Google ny yg emang lemot update ny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com


Thread sudah dipindahkan ke subforum 'Highway and Roadways'.


raihanaulia said:


> forum skyscrapercity facebook orang-orangnya dari sini kah? kok sampe mau bikin sekre


Haha itu kurang tau ya, saya sendiri jarang banged buka FB. Mungkin ada orang-orang yang buat grup sendiri di sosmed. Kalau yang di IG, kelihatannya masih banyak yang member forum sini, nyambi jadi admin akun SSC daerah masing-masing di sana.


----------



## Anak Manusia

Kalo diliat-liat, penamaan beberapa thread di subforum Highways and Roadways masih kurang konsisten dan rapi, apalagi jika dibandingkan dengan penamaan thread pada subforum sejenis seperti Railways and Station dan Airports and Aviation. Untuk thread yang lingkup pembahasannya untuk seluruh Indonesia, IMO lebih baik penamaannya diseragamkan dengan pola seperti ini:

INDONESIA | Judul Thread (dlm bahasa Inggris)

Misalnya, thread Indonesia National and Provincial Road (Non-toll roads) menjadi INDONESIA | National and Provincial Roads, Rambu Lalu Lintas dan Marka Jalan di Indonesia | Indonesian traffic signs and road markings menjadi INDONESIA | Road Signs and Markings, dan lain-lain. Penamaan tersebut sekalian ngerapiin thread yang judulnya typo seperti ini. Untuk thread pindahan dari General Construction, rasanya udah rapi dan gak perlu diganti.


Oiya om Mod, sekalian minta tolong hapus thread ini, soalnya gak relevan dengan topik subforum General Construction:








Palembang City Mother City South Sumatra


Project and All Render




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## cis logos

Beberapa judul thread-nya dirapikan sesuai thread yang lain ya. Untuk thread INDONESIA | National and Provincial Road (Non-Toll Roads) saya kira penamaan 'non-toll road' tetap perlu dimasukan karena memang tujuan awal thread itu untuk membahas jalan raya selain jalan tol.

Jika ada masukan lain boleh diusulkan. Btw, sepertinya belum ada thread khusus mengenai pembangunan flyover selain Jakarta ya? Bagaimana kalau thread Update Proyek Fylover Gaplek Pamulang diubah saja judulnya menjadi 'Flyovers, Elevated Roads, and Underpasses Outside Jakarta'? Sehingga proyek lain di luar Jakarta ada wadahnya.


----------



## JR1704RSD

cis logos said:


> Beberapa judul thread-nya dirapikan sesuai thread yang lain ya. Untuk thread INDONESIA | National and Provincial Road (Non-Toll Roads) saya kira penamaan 'non-toll road' tetap perlu dimasukan karena memang tujuan awal thread itu untuk membahas jalan raya selain jalan tol.
> 
> Jika ada masukan lain boleh diusulkan. Btw, sepertinya belum ada thread khusus mengenai pembangunan flyover selain Jakarta ya? Bagaimana kalau thread Update Proyek Fylover Gaplek Pamulang diubah saja judulnya menjadi 'Flyovers, Elevated Roads, and Underpasses Outside Jakarta'? Sehingga proyek lain di luar Jakarta ada wadahnya.


Setuju Om. Soalnya diluar wilayah Jakarta ada banyak proyek FO yang sedang On Progres


----------



## cis logos

Oke, thread Flyover Gaplek dijadikan thread FO/UP/jalan layang untuk proyek di luar Jakarta ya.
Judulnya diganti begini:
BEYOND JAKARTA | Flyovers, Elevated Roads, and Underpasses
Kalau ada usulan judul lain boleh disampaikan.


----------



## Venantio

cis logos said:


> Oke, thread Flyover Gaplek dijadikan thread FO/UP/jalan layang untuk proyek di luar Jakarta ya.
> Judulnya diganti begini:
> BEYOND JAKARTA | Flyovers, Elevated Roads, and Underpasses
> Kalau ada usulan judul lain boleh disampaikan.


Kenapa harus BEYOND JAKARTA? Kenapa bukan INDONESIA saja? Jika sudah ada trit ttg Jakarta flyovers dll itu, tentunya yang INDONESIA pasti dan seharusnya ada di luar JAKARTA. Soalnya kalau pakai INDONESIA, ada pesan yang tersirat bahwa INDONESIA bukan sekedar "BEYOND JAKARTA" tetapi "NOT ONLY JAKARTA".

Sementara BEYOND itu kan artinya the other side of.. atau farther than... Beyond the wall, artinya di luar tembok, tapi temboknya masih bisa tercapai, alias masih di sekitar tembok, walaupun jangkauannya lebih luas daripada tembok. Jadi BEYOND JAKARTA, menurut saya hanya berarti di luar Jakarta dan masih di sekitar Jakarta, walaupun jangkauannya lebih luas daripada wilayah Jakarta. Menurut saya lagi, jalan layang yang ada di Surabaya sudah bukan lagi sekedar BEYOND JAKARTA. Maka, sekali lagi menurut saya, lebih tepat kalau ditulis INDONESIA.

Bekasi masih BEYOND JAKARTA, tapi Mranggen? Itu bukan BEYOND JAKARTA, lebih tepat BEYOND SEMARANG.


----------



## cis logos

Venantio said:


> Kenapa harus BEYOND JAKARTA? Kenapa bukan INDONESIA saja? Jika sudah ada trit ttg Jakarta flyovers dll itu, tentunya yang INDONESIA pasti dan seharusnya ada di luar JAKARTA. Soalnya kalau pakai INDONESIA, ada pesan yang tersirat bahwa INDONESIA bukan sekedar "BEYOND JAKARTA" tetapi "NOT ONLY JAKARTA".
> 
> Sementara BEYOND itu kan artinya the other side of.. atau farther than... Beyond the wall, artinya di luar tembok, tapi temboknya masih bisa tercapai, alias masih di sekitar tembok, walaupun jangkauannya lebih luas daripada tembok. Jadi BEYOND JAKARTA, menurut saya hanya berarti di luar Jakarta dan masih di sekitar Jakarta, walaupun jangkauannya lebih luas daripada wilayah Jakarta. Menurut saya lagi, jalan layang yang ada di Surabaya sudah bukan lagi sekedar BEYOND JAKARTA. Maka, sekali lagi menurut saya, lebih tepat kalau ditulis INDONESIA.
> 
> Bekasi masih BEYOND JAKARTA, tapi Mranggen? Itu bukan BEYOND JAKARTA, lebih tepat BEYOND SEMARANG.


Awalnya mau ditulis INDONESIA, tapi ini bisa membingungkan forumer baru, karena yang posting di sini bukan kita-kita saja yang sudah terbiasa dengan penamaan dan tata letak thread. Maknanya juga ganda, tidak semua orang bisa memahami makna tersirat bahwa dengan adanya thread Jakarta flyover, maka thread INDONESIA flyover adalah khusus untuk proyek di luar Jakarta. Baru-baru ini sempat ada beberapa yang membuat thread baru padahal thread lama sudah ada.
Lagipula, penafsiran cakupan wilayah dari kata 'beyond' sendiri bisa diartikan berbeda, karena Bali dan Jogja bisa juga dianggap beyond Jakarta di majalah pariwisata oleh orang luar negeri ketika membahas Indonesia.

Jika hendak diganti, sebaiknya gunakan usulan judul yang lebih presisi, seperti 'EXCLUDING JAKARTA', 'OUTSIDE JAKARTA' atau memakai kata INDONESIA tapi dengan tambahan dalam kurung yang menandakan bahwa proyek-proyek di situ hanya untuk yang ada di luar Jakarta.


----------



## Venantio

cis logos said:


> Awalnya mau ditulis INDONESIA, tapi ini bisa membingungkan forumer baru, karena yang posting di sini bukan kita-kita saja yang sudah terbiasa dengan penamaan dan tata letak thread. Maknanya juga ganda, tidak semua orang bisa memahami makna tersirat bahwa dengan adanya thread Jakarta flyover, maka thread INDONESIA flyover adalah khusus untuk proyek di luar Jakarta. Baru-baru ini sempat ada beberapa yang membuat thread baru padahal thread lama sudah ada.
> Lagipula, penafsiran cakupan wilayah dari kata 'beyond' sendiri bisa diartikan berbeda, karena Bali dan Jogja bisa juga dianggap beyond Jakarta di majalah pariwisata oleh orang luar negeri ketika membahas Indonesia.
> 
> Jika hendak diganti, sebaiknya gunakan usulan judul yang lebih presisi, seperti 'EXCLUDING JAKARTA', 'OUTSIDE JAKARTA' atau memakai kata INDONESIA tapi dengan tambahan dalam kurung yang menandakan bahwa proyek-proyek di situ hanya untuk yang ada di luar Jakarta.


Inggih, sumangga mawon.. 😊😊


----------



## Anak Manusia

*KABAR BAIK:* Habis ngulik-ngulik, baru sadar ternyata embed Instagram via opsi Media (titik tiga di bawah kolom teks > Media) udah bisa dipake lagi. Alhamdulillah, jadi kalo mau naroh postingan dari IG sekarang gak perlu lagi copas captionnya secara manual 😁

Sekadar perbandingan, ini kalo pake kode *[*igm]p/[/igm]* (sengaja dikasih asterisk supaya kodenya keliatan), yang ditampilin cuma gambarnya aja:



Kalo via opsi Media alias pake kode *[*media=instagram][/media]*, captionnya juga ikut ditampilin:


__
http://instagr.am/p/CP9j5u7HywZ/


----------



## eurico

gaesss please welcome our new momod @AceN. Jadi sekarang Tim momod di forum kita ada 3 ya gaes, Saya, Cis Logos dan juga Acen. Jika ada keluhan atau bantuan dari tim momod bisa kontak via pm ke kami bertiga atau via report ya.... selamat berforum kembali


----------



## cis logos

Welcome our new moderator, @AceN.
Semoga forum SSCI tetap kondusif dan nyaman untuk semua anggota.


----------



## EywaEywa

Dear Mods, mohon thread di closed, sudah terpilih Brisbane. Terimakasih 🙏
*INDONESIA | 2032 Summer Olympic Games | Indonesia Bidding*








INDONESIA | 2032 Summer Olympic Games | Indonesia Bidding


^^Winter di Brazil??Brazil itu wilayah tropik kan?ya musimnya hanya hujan/kemarau. 4 musim itukan hanya wilayah northern hemiphere deh &penyebutan summer/winter olimpic bukan berdasarkan waktu penyelenggaraan deh,tapi cabang olahraganya




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Djoko Lelono

pagi mods. ada beberapa masukan buat forum railway.

ada beberapa thread yang sebaiknya dimerger saja karena selain overlap dengan thread sejenis, trafiknya sangat sepi. contoh thread stasiun bandung, gubeng, kertapati, baiknya dimerger saja ke thread yang masih relatif sama temanya tapi trafik diskusinya lebih ramai seperti daop 2, 8, dan div 3.

ada 2 thread soal kereta barang yang lagi2 sangat sepi dan jarang dibahas. yaitu soal atc monorel kontainer surabaya dan bukit asam railway. setahu saya proyek ini kalo gak bisa dibilang batal, ya sangat mangkrak sekali. usulan saya thread ini kalo gak bisa dihapus, di merger saja seperti diatas. atau kalo tidak di gembok saja.

satu lagi, soal thread duku atas integrated station. judulnya diganti saja misal dukuh atas tod, atau integrated skywalk atau apalah. karena stasiun centralnya sepertinya batal dibangun.

itu saja dulu kurang lebihnya mohon maaf. trms.


----------



## JR1704RSD

Dear Momod

Untuk thread

PALEMBANG | Musi IV Bridge | 1,130 meter

&

PALEMBANG | Musi VI Bridge | 1,225 meter

boleh untuk dipindahkan ke Highways & Roadways, soalnya proyek jembatannya sudah selesai 

Terima Kasih


----------



## svaerd firemanska

adsensenya meresahkan banget, striping2 gitu, kalo diganti gimana caranya sih?


----------



## DaloHajoP

Permisi. Saya mau tanya. Bagaimana cara menggunakan Google Earth agar bisa melihat update terbaru seperti Planet.com, Sentinel Hub, EOS.com, dll? Trims 🙏


----------



## svaerd firemanska

DaloHajoP said:


> Permisi. Saya mau tanya. Bagaimana cara menggunakan Google Earth agar bisa melihat update terbaru seperti Planet.com, Sentinel Hub, EOS.com, dll? Trims 🙏


biasanya sih dicek di historinya, cuma ga seupdate di EOS


----------



## JR1704RSD

Bedanya thread DAOP II ini apa ya? 









DAOP II BANDUNG | Trains, Railways, Stations, Projects...


^^ progress fisiknya keliatannya sudah siap semua mungkin bisa dibilang sudah 100 ℅ kali ya (stasiun, track, signal dll)... tapi kok rute yg mau dioperasikan belum kedengeran ya... dari mana ke mana.... rutenya sudah masuk gapeka belum ya.... yang fix baru ekstensi Cibatuan, masuk di Gapeka...




www.skyscrapercity.com













DAOP II BANDUNG | Bandung Train Station


jejak bunker di pt kai bandung: diperkirakan dibangun belanda awal abad 20 http://news.detik.com/read/2016/08/24/153436/3282519/10/jejak-bunker-di-pt-kai-bandung-diperkirakan-dibangun-belanda-awal-abad-20




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## eurico

^^ sudah momod ubah judul threadnya, jadi yang atas untuk pembahasan daop bandung secara umum, untuk yg bawah untuk pembahasan khusus stasiun kereta api bandung


----------



## Anak Manusia

Malem mod. Mau ngasih saran, untuk trit:

*Jalan Lingkar (Ring Roads in Indonesian Cities)*

bisa diganti jadi:

*INDONESIA | Ring Roads and Bypass Roads*

karena dari segi teknis, setau ane jalan lingkar dan jalan bypass itu punya fungsi yang hampir sama, sehingga pembahasan keduanya sama-sama nyambung di trit tersebut. Selain itu, supaya lebih keliatan selaras dgn penamaan trit lain di subforum Highways and Roadways. Dan mumpung yang bikin tritnya itu salah satu momod di sini, hehe.


----------



## cis logos

Anak Manusia said:


> Malem mod. Mau ngasih saran, untuk trit:
> 
> *Jalan Lingkar (Ring Roads in Indonesian Cities)*
> 
> bisa diganti jadi:
> 
> *INDONESIA | Ring Roads and Bypass Roads*
> 
> karena dari segi teknis, setau ane jalan lingkar dan jalan bypass itu punya fungsi yang hampir sama, sehingga pembahasan keduanya sama-sama nyambung di trit tersebut. Selain itu, supaya lebih keliatan selaras dgn penamaan trit lain di subforum Highways and Roadways. Dan mumpung yang bikin tritnya itu salah satu momod di sini, hehe.


Sip, pembahasan bypass bisa digabung ke sini juga karena fungsinya kan mirip-mirip. Judulnya sudah diganti.


----------



## blekoksia

Polling yg ada di thread KRL itu bisa diilangin gak ya.... kayanya udah gak relevan lagi pollingnya sekarang....
Mungkin pak moderator atau siapa yg bisa...
Makasih 👌


----------



## JR1704RSD

Forumers disini kalo buka SSC nya via HP ada yg selalu kena CAPTCHA juga ga?


----------



## eurico

^^ ssc lagi banyak diserang bot, untuk scrapping data, jadi ditambah menu pengamanan. tapi sepertinya provider internet juga pengaruh ya...



blekoksia said:


> Polling yg ada di thread KRL itu bisa diilangin gak ya.... kayanya udah gak relevan lagi pollingnya sekarang....
> Mungkin pak moderator atau siapa yg bisa...
> Makasih 👌


sudah ya


----------



## Anak Manusia

Ada yang ngerasain web SSC akhir-akhir ini agak ngebug kalo diakses dari hape? Akhir-akhir ini ane ngalamin ketika masukin link lewat ikon rantai (baik untuk masukin link biasa ataupun link gambar) lalu ngeklik Insert, kadang-kadang link atau gambarnya gak langsung muncul di textbox utama, jadi mesti ngulang sekali atau dua kali baru muncul. Ane udah coba ganti browser, tapi tetep sama aja


----------



## yudhit

Ada yg mengalami kesulitan dgn image hosting imgbox ndak..? Kok hari ini imgbox setiap dibuka di browser chrome 'statusnya' privacy error ya..? Trus semua gambar2 yg saya simpan disitu pas saya cek di tab 'My Images' kayak hilang semua (ditandai dgn simbol gambar pecah) yg membuat forumer lain ndak bisa lihat gambar2/render yg sudah saya upload.


----------



## Twisctre

Halo para momod dan forumer, mohon advise yah untuk thread BRT *dan bis kota di luar Jabodetabek *, apakah perlu dimerger sajakah? Karrna adanya thread BRT Medan (sepi), thread Transmusi (harusnya sekaligus bahas temanbus/BTS lain)

Thanks


----------



## eurico

Twisctre said:


> Halo para momod dan forumer, mohon advise yah untuk thread BRT *dan bis kota di luar Jabodetabek *, apakah perlu dimerger sajakah? Karrna adanya thread BRT Medan (sepi), thread Transmusi (harusnya sekaligus bahas temanbus/BTS lain)
> 
> Thanks


Jangan biar tetap sendiri2 saja.... Memang yang rame hanya beberapa thread saja tapi kan masing2 kota yg ada brtnya ada kesempatan untuk berkembang jadi tetap harus punya rumah sendiri2.....


----------



## Twisctre

Request sticky Depok P&D min, sebenarnya banyak bahan tiap minggunya dari infodepok/depok24jam terurama soal jalan rusak wkwk









DEPOK | Projects & Developments


Margo City Square, Jl.Margonda Raya Depok, 15 Feb 2006 : http://img124.imageshack.us/img124/5320/0a102mj.jpg Depok Town Square, 15 Feb 2006 : http://img47.imageshack.us/img47/5904/0a10a1wr.jpg Model : http://img47.imageshack.us/img47/9936/0a10b2fi.jpg...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## hermawan

Kota-kota Jabotabek itu sih sudah tidak layak jadi sub forum di thread Jakarta. Kalau boleh usul sih, Tangerang, Bogor, Tangerang, Depok dan Bekasi lebih pas dijadikan forum sendiri seperti halnya meteopolitan yang lain seperti Bandung, Surabaya, Medan dll.


----------



## eurico

^^ baik... akan kami pertimbangkan



Twisctre said:


> Request sticky Depok P&D min, sebenarnya banyak bahan tiap minggunya dari infodepok/depok24jam terurama soal jalan rusak wkwk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEPOK | Projects & Developments
> 
> 
> Margo City Square, Jl.Margonda Raya Depok, 15 Feb 2006 : http://img124.imageshack.us/img124/5320/0a102mj.jpg Depok Town Square, 15 Feb 2006 : http://img47.imageshack.us/img47/5904/0a10a1wr.jpg Model : http://img47.imageshack.us/img47/9936/0a10b2fi.jpg...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com


done


----------



## prioritas

siang om mod. saya baru liat, trnyta thread jalan tol kertonoso - kediri - tulungagung ditambahin tulisan "+ akses tol bandara kediri" di judulnya. request dong om, supaya judul thread tsb diganti seluruhnya jd pk b inggris hehe

masi agak berhubungan tapi beda lokasi, sekalian request dong om supaya thread jalan tol cisumdawu di judulnya ditambahin " + kertajati airport access toll road", berhubung selama ini bahasan akses tol kertajati dibahas di thread tsb dan bkn di thread jalan tol cipali.

tia.....


----------



## luth_fix

Request sticky Garut P&D min... Termasuk thread yg aktif setiap harinya selalu ada update postingan....








GARUT | Project & Developments


Selamat datang di forum Skyscrapercity Garut ! Disini anda bisa meng-update proyek proyek yang ada di sekitar area Garut SEKILAS KABUPATEN GARUT Kabupaten Garut ( ᮊᮘᮥᮕᮒᮦᮔ᮪ ᮌᮛᮥᮒ᮪,) sebuah Kabupaten bagian Provinsi Jawa Barat. Kabupaten ini berbatasan dengan Kab Sumedang di utara, Kab...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## eurico

^^ sibbb udah saya sticky, dan ada 1 thread yg demosi dari sticky


----------



## v-sun

permisi momod-momod sekalian,
di subforum Bandung banyak sekali proyek yang tidak jelas kelanjutannya, banyak yang belum ground breaking, beberapa bahkan dipastikan canceled juga, bagaimana kalau dibersihkn saja? 
saya rasa tidak perlu minta ijin juga ke TS-TS bersangkutan karena sudah pada jarang aktif juga.

ini listnya :









B A N D U N G | Soetta Sky Park Apartment | 38 Floors |...


Bismillah,Selamat datang di thread baru Soetta Park Apartment | 38 Floors | Commercial Area | 6 Floors Lokasi Jl. Cibiru No. 1 Bandung Persembahan dari PT. Sebelas Mitra Mahakarya Kontraktor by. PP SOETTA SKY PARK APARTMENT Persembahan dari PT. SEBELAS MITRA MAHAKARYA_PP JL. Cibiru_Bandung...




www.skyscrapercity.com













B A N D U N G | Skybridge


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFn849WLsYc Nemu pideonya bandung skybridge ini.......




www.skyscrapercity.com













B A N D U N G | Citylight Superblock | Apartment, Hotel...


sumber : www.citylightbandung.blogpot.com Update Desember 2012 CITYLIGHT RESIDENCE Hunian yang menggabungkan konsep bisnis, hunian, dan investasi SMART RESIDENCE CONCEPT Kota Bandung adalah kota yang sedang berkembang pesat dan sudah menjadi salah satu kota metropolitan yang tingkat...




www.skyscrapercity.com













B A N D U N G | Siloam Hospitals Bandung | Hospital | 15...


Building Information Name: Siloam Hospital Bandung street : Sumatera st, Number 49 Bandung floors : 15 floors basement : 3 Basement complication : end 2016 height architectural : 76 meters facility : Helli Pad (2nd hospital in bandung who have hellipad facility after Santosa Bandung Central)...




www.skyscrapercity.com













B A N D U N G | Metro Penthouse | Residence &amp...


Welcome To Metro Penthouse Thread free image hosting Project Information : Name Complex : Metro Penthouse Floors : 23 Floors Function : Residence - Commercial - Office Park Developer : Margahayu Land Architect : Tierra Cultiva Architect Indonesia Location : Jl.Soekarno Hatta No.638 (...




www.skyscrapercity.com













B A N D U N G | Panghegar Residence | Apartment &amp...


Kata Pengantar Berhubung sudah konfirmasi melalui LINE SSCI bandung bahwa untuk Panghegar Residence thread-nya dibuat terpisah dari Grand Royal Panghegar, maka diputuskan untuk bikin threadnya dan berhubung hingga detik ini threadnya belum kunjung dibuat, maka ane memohon maaf jika lancang...




www.skyscrapercity.com













C I M A H I | Sungwang Park | Mixed Used | 2X13 floors +...


Name Project: Sung Wang Park d/h Pusat Niaga Cimahi (PNC) Status: Proposed/Approve Location: H. Amir Machmud kavling 105-109, Cibeureum, Cimahi, Jawa Barat Number of Floor: 2 X 13 Floors Number of Basement: 3 Floors completion: 2019 Project Area : 1.62 Ha Project Scale : 133,467 ㎡ Shopping...




www.skyscrapercity.com













B A N D U N G | Sahid Sudirman Condotel &amp...


Selamat Datang di thread baru Sahid Sudirman Condotel & [email protected] Sudirman Square,.Shopping Centre. Lokasi Jl. Jendral Sudirman No. 795 Bandung Barat Nama Proyek Sahid Sudirman Condotel & Apartment @Grand Sudirman Square - Condotel & Apartment 2 Towers Towers A 22lt Towers B 15lt -...




www.skyscrapercity.com













B A N D U N G | Bandung Central Park | Pandhega...


Welcome to Bandung Central Park :cheers::cheers: Bandung central park (bcp) is a residential complex located in east bandung,located in Jln. Soekarno hatta 783, the main street which connects bandung and other surrounding cities, bandung central park is especially designed to cater west...




www.skyscrapercity.com













B A N D U N G | Grand Pinus Regency Superblock | 2...


Keterangan Lokasi: Jalan Soekarno Hatta, Bandung Timur Developer: Grand Pinus Regency Group dan OneRealty Fasilitas: Perumahan, Cluster, Rukan, Citywalk, Garden, Sport Area, Community Park, Condotel, Apartment. Pembangunan: saat ini sedang membangun Cluister Tower: 5 Tower *plan dan 2 Tower...




www.skyscrapercity.com













B A N D U N G | Tan Rise City Superblok | 10++Towers |...


Itu mobil saya nongol di foto itu hahaaa,, tanrise ini harga nya gila mahal... Setelah ramadhan akan di bangun ruko phase selanjutx, Depanx yg punya saya "yg ada mobil putih.. Proyek ini yg phase pertama jelek banget 1. Over alih kontraktor.. ,trus mandor proyek tdk prnah ada di lokasi...




www.skyscrapercity.com













B A N D U N G | Gedebage City | Kota Taman Bunga |...


Update Dec 2008 Rencana Konstruksi Oktober 2009 Target Finishing Keseluruhan 2013 PT. BANDUNG CIPTA PERMAI DEVELOPER-REALESTATE-DESIGN ENGINEERING. Jl. Banteng No.20 Bandung Telp /fax :+62-22-7306143 e-mail : [email protected] Mobile : +62-22- 92618014 PT. BANDUNG CIPTA PERMAI bersama...




www.skyscrapercity.com













B A N D U N G | Regitha Apartment @Setiabudhi | 27...


Selamat Datang ...:banana: Berhubung sudah ada AMDAL, untuk lebih mengakomodir updatean tentang HR di Bandung, langsung aja dibikin threadnya :) B A N D U N G | Regitha Apartment @Setiabudhi | 27 Floors | Mall | 4 Floors + 3 basement Lokasi : Setiabudhi Atas, Bandung Pengembang: PT. ADI CIPTA...




www.skyscrapercity.com













B A N D U N G | Goldwood Bandung | Mix Used Project |...


WILUJENG SUMPING Assalamu'alaikum Wr. Wb. langsung aja eaa.. biar pembahasan project ini bisa lebih fokus, maka saya buatkan thread ini dari sekarang, walaupun keberadaan lokasi dari proyek ini masih belum "ter-endus" oleh para forumer Bandung. dan kalaupun proyek ini batal dibangun tinggal...




www.skyscrapercity.com













C I M A H I | Grand Park Apartment | 2 Towers | 14...


Selamat Datang diTread Grand Park Apartemen Cimahi :) Mulai dari 1Oktober 2012 - 31Desember 2012 masih dalam proses penjualan :) Diperkirakan Januari 2013 sudah mulai Start UC :banana: Alamat : Jl. Haji Sukimun ( Puskeswan ) Jika akang akang punya info dan gambar mengenai proyek ini jangan...




www.skyscrapercity.com





terima kasih.


----------



## eurico

^^ diinventarisir saja mana yg onhold maupun yg cancelled. Nnti yg cancelled bisa ditutup threadnya. Klpun suatu saat proyeknya hidup lagi bisa dibuatkan thread yg baru lagi


----------



## cis logos

Sedikit update dari administrator dan tim moderator SSC di World Forum terkait perang.

Huruf yang ditulis dengan tangan dan meliputi huruf "Z", "N", "V" dilarang digunakan sebagai avatar/profpic selama invasi masih berlangsung. Staff SSC akan menghapusnya tanpa pemberitahuan.
Jangan memposting foto-foto tawanan perang (POW) atau menyertakan link yang memuat foto dan video mereka karena ini melanggar Konvensi Jenewa. Semua foto dan video terkait akan dihapus berikut sanksi yang menyertainya untuk pelanggaran berulang.
Terima kasih.
Semoga dunia kembali damai.


----------



## Venantio

cis logos said:


> Sedikit update dari administrator dan tim moderator SSC di World Forum terkait perang.
> 
> Huruf yang ditulis dengan tangan dan meliputi huruf "Z", "N", "V" dilarang digunakan sebagai avatar/profpic selama invasi masih berlangsung. Staff SSC akan menghapusnya tanpa pemberitahuan.
> Jangan memposting foto-foto tawanan perang (POW) atau menyertakan link yang memuat foto dan video mereka karena ini melanggar Konvensi Jenewa. Semua foto dan video terkait akan dihapus berikut sanksi yang menyertainya untuk pelanggaran berulang.
> Terima kasih.
> Semoga dunia kembali damai.


Boleh tahu alasan spesifik soal huruf itu apa ya?


----------



## cis logos

Venantio said:


> Boleh tahu alasan spesifik soal huruf itu apa ya?


Angkatan bersenjata Rusia menggunakan huruf-huruf tersebut sebagai tanda di kendaraan mereka. Beberapa forumer luar yang mendukung serangan ada yang memakainya sebagai avatar. 
Untuk forumer SSCI sebenarnya ga terlalu ada masalah ya karena kita ga terlibat langsung, tapi untuk menghindari gesekan saja karena beberapa moderator di negara atau subforum tertentu ada yang sampai ikut campur dengan forum di luar wilayahnya.


----------



## Venantio

cis logos said:


> Angkatan bersenjata Rusia menggunakan huruf-huruf tersebut sebagai tanda di kendaraan mereka. Beberapa forumer luar yang mendukung serangan ada yang memakainya sebagai avatar.
> Untuk forumer SSCI sebenarnya ga terlalu ada masalah ya karena kita ga terlibat langsung, tapi untuk menghindari gesekan saja karena beberapa moderator di negara atau subforum tertentu ada yang sampai ikut campur dengan forum di luar wilayahnya.


Okay.. Noted


----------



## prioritas

fitur insert media instagram skrg error ya? soalnya klo input link dari ig, preview postingannya g muncul, cuma muncul linknya aja.... jadinya skrg bisanya masukin pake [ igm ] itu supaya previewnya muncul


----------



## Fadil.P

Bisa Tolong ubah judul Thread ini:


*MAKASSAR | Vida View Apartement | 35 floors x 3 tower| U/C* (menjadi: _MAKASSAR | Vida View Apartement | 35 floors x 3 tower| Comp_)
*MAKASSAR | The St. Moritz Makassar | Mixed Use | 215m/705ft | 3 Tower (52fl, 52fl, 26fl) l Prep* (menjadi: _MAKASSAR | The St. Moritz Makassar | Mixed Use | 215m/705ft | 3 Tower (52fl, 52fl, 26fl) l Cancelled_ )
*MAKASSAR | Teraskita | Hotel | 18 Floors | U/C* (menjadi: MAKASSAR | Teraskita | Hotel | 18 Floors | Complete )


----------



## eurico

Fadil.P said:


> Bisa Tolong ubah judul Thread ini:
> 
> 
> *MAKASSAR | Vida View Apartement | 35 floors x 3 tower| U/C* (menjadi: _MAKASSAR | Vida View Apartement | 35 floors x 3 tower| Comp_)
> *MAKASSAR | The St. Moritz Makassar | Mixed Use | 215m/705ft | 3 Tower (52fl, 52fl, 26fl) l Prep* (menjadi: _MAKASSAR | The St. Moritz Makassar | Mixed Use | 215m/705ft | 3 Tower (52fl, 52fl, 26fl) l Cancelled_ )
> *MAKASSAR | Teraskita | Hotel | 18 Floors | U/C* (menjadi: MAKASSAR | Teraskita | Hotel | 18 Floors | Complete )


done


----------



## Frenzione

Itu Vida View jadinya 2 tower atau 3 tower ?


----------



## prioritas

pagi mod

boleh usul dong, thread INDONESIA | Dams, Reservoirs, and Irrigation... saranku diubah namanya aja jadi "*INDONESIA | Water Resources and Water Sanitation Infrastructures | Project and News*"

karena scope threadnya yg udah meluas mjd ngebahas infra sumber daya air lainnya seperti infra pengendali banjir dan pengaman pantai. selain itu bendungan, embung, irigasi kan jg udah masuk dlm scope infra sda. pembangunan infra sanitasi air juga perlu dimasukin sih, seperti spam (sistem penyediaan air minum), spal (sistem pengolahan air limbah) domestik, dsb


----------



## Marchest

Permisi mod,

Untuk trit-trit di Surabaya udah banyak yang ga ngebahas pembangunan gedung, malah yang terjadi sekarang hampir semuanya cuma diskusi properti dan spekulasi (termasuk sharing nomor hp di forum). Mungkin bisa dipertimbangkan kebijakan apa yang cocok kedepannya terutama untuk trit di bagian Surabaya. 

Contohnya di trit ini








SURABAYA | Puncak MERR | Apartment | 2 x 40 Fl | On Hold


grup WA sudah ada bu. Bisa message ke pak adrian hartanto buat diinvite ke grupnya Tolong saya bisa di add atau ada no wa atau link wa 087853225929




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## You_soap

prioritas said:


> pagi mod
> 
> boleh usul dong, thread INDONESIA | Dams, Reservoirs, and Irrigation... saranku diubah namanya aja jadi "*INDONESIA | Water Resources and Water Sanitation Infrastructures | Project and News*"
> 
> karena scope threadnya yg udah meluas mjd ngebahas infra sumber daya air lainnya seperti infra pengendali banjir dan pengaman pantai. selain itu bendungan, embung, irigasi kan jg udah masuk dlm scope infra sda. pembangunan infra sanitasi air juga perlu dimasukin sih, seperti spam (sistem penyediaan air minum), spal (sistem pengolahan air limbah) domestik, dsb


Terima kasih sarannya, sebagai TS trit tersebut saya sangat setuju .   
Monggo om moderator apakah setuju untuk diubah atau tidak.


----------



## eurico

Marchest said:


> Permisi mod,
> 
> Untuk trit-trit di Surabaya udah banyak yang ga ngebahas pembangunan gedung, malah yang terjadi sekarang hampir semuanya cuma diskusi properti dan spekulasi (termasuk sharing nomor hp di forum). Mungkin bisa dipertimbangkan kebijakan apa yang cocok kedepannya terutama untuk trit di bagian Surabaya.
> 
> Contohnya di trit ini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SURABAYA | Puncak MERR | Apartment | 2 x 40 Fl | On Hold
> 
> 
> grup WA sudah ada bu. Bisa message ke pak adrian hartanto buat diinvite ke grupnya Tolong saya bisa di add atau ada no wa atau link wa 087853225929
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com


sudah kami lock tretnya



prioritas said:


> pagi mod
> 
> boleh usul dong, thread INDONESIA | Dams, Reservoirs, and Irrigation... saranku diubah namanya aja jadi "*INDONESIA | Water Resources and Water Sanitation Infrastructures | Project and News*"
> 
> karena scope threadnya yg udah meluas mjd ngebahas infra sumber daya air lainnya seperti infra pengendali banjir dan pengaman pantai. selain itu bendungan, embung, irigasi kan jg udah masuk dlm scope infra sda. pembangunan infra sanitasi air juga perlu dimasukin sih, seperti spam (sistem penyediaan air minum), spal (sistem pengolahan air limbah) domestik, dsb


dengan persetujuan dari TS nya maka kami ganti judul tretnya


----------



## sturmgewehr

permisi min dan mod,
ini notifikasi utk setiap reply pd thread yg saya follow kok selalu muncul di alert?
padahal sdh sy matikan semua notifikasi di setting.


----------



## Cabron del Mar

Permisi tim admin dan moderator. Saya mau request sticky untuk thread BOJONEGORO | Projects & Development karena cukup aktif dan updated. Terima kasih


----------



## eurico

Cabron del Mar said:


> Permisi tim admin dan moderator. Saya mau request sticky untuk thread BOJONEGORO | Projects & Development karena cukup aktif dan updated. Terima kasih


done ya,,,, selamat berforum kembali


----------



## prioritas

sekadar info ygy

iseng ngecek", ternyata fitur _*spoiler*_ udh work lagi.... sblmnya kan udah lama g berfungsi fiturnya

contoh:



Spoiler: spill the tea



free tea for you☕





tinggal fitur masukin media instagram aja nih yg entah knp ga work lagi, jadinya harus pake kode yg [*IGM] itu


----------



## RAGIL77

Baru ngeh kl momodnya ganti lagi, om Blue_Sky kemana ya?


----------



## eurico

RAGIL77 said:


> Baru ngeh kl momodnya ganti lagi, om Blue_Sky kemana ya?


jadi entrepreneur di kotanya


----------



## Alilolo

permisi tim admin dan mod, saya ingin mengajukan request thread *MAKASSAR | Mamminasata Monorail 3 Corridors | 36 Km* supaya namanya diganti menjadi:
"*Greater Makassar | Mamminasata Urban Rail Transport | System, Plans and Construction*"

Penggantian ini saya sarankan karena perubahan proposal monorail di Makassar yang menurut kabar terkini menjadi MRT. Namun belum jelas apakah ini sudah benar-benar MRT atau akan menjadi LRT nantinya, baiknya "Urban Rail Transport" digunakan agar tidak perlu mengganti-ganti nama lagi nantinya jika ada perubahan lagi. Saya juga merasa tidak perlu membuat thread baru lagi.


----------



## AceN

Alilolo said:


> permisi tim admin dan mod, saya ingin mengajukan request thread *MAKASSAR | Mamminasata Monorail 3 Corridors | 36 Km* supaya namanya diganti menjadi:
> "*Greater Makassar | Mamminasata Urban Rail Transport | System, Plans and Construction*"
> 
> Penggantian ini saya sarankan karena perubahan proposal monorail di Makassar yang menurut kabar terkini menjadi MRT. Namun belum jelas apakah ini sudah benar-benar MRT atau akan menjadi LRT nantinya, baiknya "Urban Rail Transport" digunakan agar tidak perlu mengganti-ganti nama lagi nantinya jika ada perubahan lagi. Saya juga merasa tidak perlu membuat thread baru lagi.


Done


----------



## prioritas

entah ngebug atau gimana, tadi kolom reply nya jadi terbalik posisinya kyk gini wkwkwk


----------



## yudhit

Ada yg ngalamin kayak gini gak setelah beberapa minggu lalu kayaknya ada perubahan 'penampilan' di SSC..?
Setiap ada komen di page baru, komennya selalu hilang/gak ada pas diklik page tsb. Saya ambil dari contoh ini. Terlihat ada yg komen dgn ID hermawan (saya tandai dgn panah & lingkaran merah) di page 848, tapi pas page 848 diklik justru komen tsb gak ada, yg ada cuman kolom replynya saja. Itu terjadi setiap saya membuka thread manapun. Tambahan, saya pake browser chrome, baik di PC maupun lappy.
Ini salah satu screenshotnya:











Pas diklik yg ada cuman kolom replynya saja:


----------

